# Modern Warfare 2



## Zenou (Dec 3, 2008)

You heard me.


> December 3, 2008 - Activision Blizzard has revealed Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2, sequel to Infinity Ward's award-winning first-person shooter.
> 
> According to MTV Multiplayer, the publisher revealed the game at a Massive Inc. upfront held in Manhattan, NY. These upfront events typically allow publishers to display their games to advertisers.
> 
> While little is known of the game, MTV reports that Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 is coming out sometime this fall.




Woot, the only CoD game I cared about is getting a sequel.

Release date: "This holiday"


----------



## kingbayo (Dec 3, 2008)

intresting.........


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 3, 2008)

lol Actard.

Disgusting is one word that comes to mind.


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 3, 2008)

Tired of COD.

CoD WaW is so shitty, my god.

Can't wait until Killzone 2 comes out. It demolishes any CoD game.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 3, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Tired of COD.
> 
> CoD WaW is so shitty, my god.
> 
> Can't wait until Killzone 2 comes out. It demolishes any CoD game.



fffffffft

CoD 4 was far more appealing and interesting than Killzone.


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 3, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> fffffffft
> 
> CoD 4 was far more appealing and interesting than Killzone.


No shit sherlock.

I'm talking about Killzone 2. 

Killzone was shit to me honestly, looking at these recent videos and playing some of the beta over at my cousins house I KNOW for a fact it is way better than COD4 in every way imaginable.

CoD4 is shit compared to KZ2.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 3, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> No shit sherlock.
> 
> I'm talking about Killzone 2.
> 
> ...



That's quite an extravagant claim lol

I mean, how could you _not _know it was better in every imaginable way after playing an erroneous "some" of the unfinished, beta-test game?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 3, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> No shit sherlock.
> 
> I'm talking about Killzone 2.
> 
> ...


Hooooly shit lol.

I recommend rereading your posts before hitting the submit button.  There is no way you could have seriously meant to say what you said.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> No shit sherlock.
> 
> I'm talking about Killzone 2.
> 
> ...



Damn. 

Looks like everything that you post is shit to you eh?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 3, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> No shit sherlock.
> 
> I'm talking about Killzone 2.
> 
> ...



Did you like CoD4 before?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2008)

He says Killzone is complete shit and then compares it to CoD4...


----------



## Man in Black (Dec 4, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That's quite an extravagant claim lol
> 
> I mean, how could you _not _know it was better in every imaginable way after playing an erroneous "some" of the unfinished, beta-test game?


Wouldn't enjoying "some" of an unfinished, beta-test more than CoD4 be a positive?

And how is that an extravagant claim? CoD4 really isn't a groundbreaking a game. Their is gonna have to be a FPS that comes and takes its "throne" soon. Killzone 2 seems to be that one.




Stumpy said:


> Hooooly shit lol.
> 
> I recommend rereading your posts before hitting the submit button.  There is no way you could have seriously meant to say what you said.





"Shion" said:


> Damn.
> 
> Looks like everything that you post is shit to you eh?


I meant that Killzone 1 is shit but Killzone 2 looks to be a great game.


----------



## Barry. (Dec 4, 2008)

Best news I've heard so far this week


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Dec 4, 2008)

a sequel to call of duty 4? cod 4 2?

hm...i wonder if i should get this considering cod4 fufills pretty much all my call of duty needs. i'll wait and see if anything interesting pops up


----------



## batanga (Dec 5, 2008)

> While little is known of the game, MTV reports that Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 is coming out sometime this fall


Haha, probably comes out fall '09. Can't wait!


----------



## OmegaChidori (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, the sales and reviews of this game technically make it the most successful FPS ever made. Here's hoping the sequel will be even better.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Dec 5, 2008)

so CoD WaW  good or no good? cause i'm thinking about getting it


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 6, 2008)

A lot of people prefer CoD 4 over CoD WaW.  

And I really hope they make CoD 4 2 amazing, I loved CoD 4.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 6, 2008)

Jesus another one?

where's future cod dammit.


----------



## killinspree42099 (Dec 6, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> A lot of people prefer CoD 4 over CoD WaW.
> 
> And I really hope they make* CoD 4 2* amazing, I loved CoD 4.



wait there making a cod 4 2? when does it come out?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 6, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Wouldn't enjoying "some" of an unfinished, beta-test more than CoD4 be a positive?
> 
> And how is that an extravagant claim? CoD4 really isn't a groundbreaking a game. Their is gonna have to be a FPS that comes and takes its "throne" soon. Killzone 2 seems to be that one.
> 
> I meant that Killzone 1 is shit but Killzone 2 looks to be a great game.



Hi, last time I checked this is a Call of Duty thread.  Now there's nothing wrong with having a differing opinion, but this is blatant trolling no matter how you look at it.  Stop/leave or feel the might of the ban hammer.


----------



## Zenou (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Furious George (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm psyched for this. 

Killzone 2 met all my expectations (which is VERY good) and it will be interesting to see how MW 2 will stack up.


----------



## Zenou (Mar 26, 2009)

Release date and trailer.


----------



## Barry. (Mar 26, 2009)

One hella of a teaser trailer.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2009)

Title should be Call Of Duty 5: Modern Warfare 2. :ho


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2009)

That was awesome


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 26, 2009)

No Juggernaut please.


----------



## Kri (Mar 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Title should be Call Of Duty 5: Modern Warfare 2. :ho


There's a rumor that the title is just _Modern Warfare 2_, completely forgoing the _Call of Duty_ franchise label.


----------



## Slips (Mar 26, 2009)

All I need for my CoD games is decent on-line play and I've not been disappointed with either CoD 4 or CoD 5

I'm enjoying ranking up with both of them so I'll looking forward to starting again so to speak


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, "Call of Duty" isn't gonna be on the game's title.




*Spoiler*: _LOOOOL_ 



Call of Duty 17: Modern Warfare 6: Moderner Warfare 3: Lasers are Bad News: Aerosmith.


----------



## Dan (Mar 26, 2009)

I say knock off the COD And just call it Modern Warfare 2.

If its anything like COD4 this is a camp-outside-launch-buy.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm fine with just MW2, makes it far less cluttered than CoD5:MW2. xD


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 26, 2009)

Already saving money so I can quit my job and become a bum for a year so I can fully enjoy it


I did bum a whole year on CoD4, gosta do it again

WaW is flawed.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm fine with just MW2, makes it far less cluttered than CoD5:MW2. xD



Best acronym ever.

Oh, and I was right; Killzone 2 was mediocre at best.


----------



## Barry. (Mar 26, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 > Call Of Duty 5: Modern Warfare 2


----------



## xEternalxPhantasmx (Mar 27, 2009)

Call Of Duty 4 in my opinion was the best FPS ever released. Though, there were the noobs with Juggernaut and those 'Spray and Pray' bastards. A nice .50 cal bullet to the head was good treatment for that habit.  I hope they put more classes and perks in this one. I'm definitely reserving and getting MW2 the first day it's released. I'm hoping for a midnight release so I can run by after work and play >


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2009)

I for one hope that they put all the guns that they had in online play in the split screen mutliplayer.

CoD4 had a very small amount of guns for splitscreen multiplayer.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2009)

xEternalxPhantasmx said:


> Call Of Duty 4 in my opinion was the best FPS ever released. Though, there were the noobs with Juggernaut and those 'Spray and Pray' bastards. A nice .50 cal bullet to the head was good treatment for that habit.  I hope they put more classes and perks in this one. I'm definitely reserving and getting MW2 the first day it's released. I'm hoping for a midnight release so I can run by after work and play >



.50 cal? Lolnub,


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 27, 2009)

There is nothing better on CoD4 than running around with an RPG and knifing people.


----------



## Twilit (Mar 27, 2009)

'Gasm.


So, I'm interested, and wondering:

What are some weapons/perks/maps/features you'd like to see in MW2?


For me, I'd love to see see for the first perks: Underground Landmines. That'd kick ass.

For maps, I want some sort of Night Time map in a forest.

And, CREATE YOUR OWN SOLDIER PLOX.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2009)

Fuck that shit, no unseeable explosives.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 28, 2009)

no haxx m16 and lol at that fan boy saying killzone 2 is better :ho


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 28, 2009)

killzone ftw.....nuff said


----------



## Bluth (Mar 28, 2009)

looks like the game may be set in Brazil, nice choice I think if true, good variation from the first game.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 28, 2009)

Not the entire game, but maybe a mission or so will be set in Brazil.

They showed Christ the Redeemer, the favela and on the elevator, if you check the levels it goes *L1 - M - 1 - 2*.

Now, this is just a guess, a M12 is a submachine gun made in Brazil, which could possibly feature on the game.

I just hope I can see my house on that level


----------



## Bluth (Mar 29, 2009)

Well still its nice to know that we won't have the same setting.  Personally I think some jungle missions could be amazing.  

You're probably right, I mean the first game was set both in Russia and in the Middle East, excluding of course the firm mission and the last.


----------



## blodgharm (Mar 29, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Tired of COD.
> 
> CoD WaW is so shitty, my god.
> 
> Can't wait until Killzone 2 comes out. It demolishes any CoD game.



i have to disagree with you cod waw was the best one i say...


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 29, 2009)

Bluth said:


> Well still its nice to know that we won't have the same setting.  Personally I think some jungle missions could be amazing.
> 
> You're probably right, I mean the first game was set both in Russia and in the Middle East, excluding of course the firm mission and the last.



It's not only that, there are alot of theories going on about the story line.

From the trailer we see a group of Russians invading what it appears to be an airport, and on it is sounds like they are saying "Remember, no Russian".

For me is that they are on american/british soil, pretending to be be american/english and doing this terrorist attack, sending both countries against each other.

Or

They could be attacking a Russian airport pretending to be American/English, therefore Russia would have an excuse to go to war.

I don't know, these are speculations, it's so long until the game is out that any storyline is plausable.


----------



## Twilit (Mar 29, 2009)

blodgharm said:


> i have to disagree with you cod waw was the best one i say...


Cute      .



Can anyone say Sniper mission atop Christ the Redeemer? :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2009)

Sniper mission involving headshotting a helicopter pilot flying into the crotch of Christ the Redeemer, causing the structural integrity to fail and raining down death and debry upon the transexuals below it.

I can dig it.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> .50 cal? Lolnub,



Gahahaha.

.50 Cal is a bullshit weapon.  It's not even useful.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2009)

Nubs think it + stopping power sure is.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2009)

Ha ha

I use the first sniper you can use, and I do better than anyone using the Cal.  Shit sucks, yo.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 29, 2009)

I can snipe kill with a knife.

My connection is so shit I do a superman across the map.


----------



## Twilit (Mar 29, 2009)

Yakuza said:


> I can snipe kill with a knife.
> 
> My connection is so shit I do a superman across the map.


I lol'd.

I hardly ever snipe, and if I do it's strict R700.

I've been all over the G3 lately. Shit's good, even if you're not one of those sad motherfuckers who pay hundreds for a modded controller.


----------



## Ic3B0X (Mar 29, 2009)

I found COD4 much better than WaW

cant wait for COD42? lol 

they should give it a new name

like Call of Duty: Moderner Warfare
or Call of Duty: Future Warfar
or Call of Duty: Warfare from the future
or Call of Dut: 2020
well you get my point


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2009)

Twilit said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> I hardly ever snipe, and if I do it's strict R700.
> 
> I've been all over the G3 lately. Shit's good, even if you're not one of those sad motherfuckers who pay hundreds for a modded controller.




The R700 is the shittiest sniper, and the G3 is shitty as well.


Ic3B0X said:


> I found COD4 much better than WaW
> 
> cant wait for COD42? lol
> 
> ...



Lolno. Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> The R700 is the shittiest sniper, and the G3 is shitty as well.


G3 is perhaps one of the best weaons on the game, it can be used as a sniping rifle and as assault rifle.
And the good shit about it it doesn't loose accuracy with a silencer.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2009)

It's a poor man's assault rifle.

Plus I prefer sniping with the Skorpion.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> It's a poor man's assault rifle.
> 
> Plus I prefer sniping with the Skorpion.


It's an effective weapon.

And you don't snipe with the Skorpion, I'd believed if you said Deagle, which is more accurate than the fucking sniping rifles on the game


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2009)

Nope, Skorpion.

No recoil at all. Stopping Power + Skorpion with Iron Sights. Try it in Overgrown where snipers like to camp around that grassy area.


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2009)

I stick with a shotgun in Overgrown.

but yeah, easiest sniper to use is the .50 cal 
My personal favorite is the M14. It's got great aim and decent power.

It's not semi-automatic though.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2009)

M40 with Stopping Power.


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2009)

The M4 you mean?

Yeah, it's pretty awesome with stopping power.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2009)

No, I mean M40.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Mar 30, 2009)

This thing better have split screen for online play


----------



## Darth (Mar 30, 2009)

Online Co-Op would be nice.

and a bigger weapon selection for split screen multiplayer.


----------



## Barry. (Mar 30, 2009)

Mp5 + red dot sight + stopping power = I win.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2009)

Nah. MP5 + Silencer + Stopping Power FTW.


----------



## Barry. (Mar 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Nah. MP5 + Silencer + Stopping Power FTW.



Yeah, thats a good combo too. Ghost mode with the MP5 is win material too.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 30, 2009)

Nah, MP5 + Silencer + RPG + UAV Jammer + Dead Silent = Epic Epic

Oh, I HC only.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2009)

FUCK MP5 USERS. 

They interfere with my sniping.  Which is, like, generally what I do.


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2009)

Juggernaut + Martyrdom + Shotgun = Win.


----------



## Barry. (Mar 30, 2009)

Yakuza said:


> Nah, *MP5 + Silencer + RPG + UAV Jammer* + Dead Silent = Epic Epic
> 
> Oh, I HC only.



Ghost Mode.

Props to shotgun users. I don't see how you guys do it.


----------



## Id (Mar 30, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> Props to shotgun users. I don't see how you guys do it.



I get picked off in open field.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2009)

UAV Jammer and Dead Silence are for nubs.

MP5 with Silencer
M9
Claymores
Stopping Power
Martyrdom (because most lvl 3 perks suck)

I generally go out of ammo before I go boom.


----------



## Slacker (Mar 31, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> UAV Jammer and Dead Silence are for nubs.
> 
> MP5 with Silencer
> M9
> ...



I use the same but instead of an MP5 I use an Ak-47 with silencer.


----------



## Sky is Over (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmm, personally I'm a bit skeptical of how the game will turn out, since the development for the second modern warfare was much shorter than the first, hopefully it will exceed above my expectations.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2009)

If they use the same engine, two years is more than enough.


----------



## Id (Mar 31, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> If they use the same engine, two years is more than enough.



He has a good point. Because the same engine is being applied it cuts back in development. Hopefully more technical optimization, more online options, more weapon options, co-op, a bigger Varity of local setting etc..

That is what I look forward.


----------



## Twilit (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, two years is quite the amount of time. Considering the gap from 2 to 3 was what, 5-8 months? Then again, 3 was a pile of shit.


I'd like to see (if they make a character creation thing) weapons that are strictly for whatever sides of the war your character is on.


----------



## Barry. (Mar 31, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Yeah, two years is quite the amount of time. Considering the gap from 2 to 3 was what, 5-8 months? Then again, *3 was a pile of shit*.
> 
> 
> I'd like to see (if they make a character creation thing) weapons that are strictly for whatever sides of the war your character is on.



Made by Treyarch. Pre-Call of Duty: WaW Treyarch = crap.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 31, 2009)

Lets just hope MW2 doesn't end up like world at war.

Character creation would be really nice though...

Maybe nerf some of the fuckin guns a bit cuz godDAMN are some guns freakin invincible.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2009)

Like M16?


----------



## Barry. (Apr 1, 2009)

M16. The long range shotgun.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2009)

M16 was the ultimate nub-gun. Though it wasn't that bad if you compared it to the Mp-40. =p


----------



## Twilit (Apr 1, 2009)

Lord yes reduce the power in that fucking M16.



If I get killed by 2 bullets in the foot by that motherfucking thing one more time I'm gonna shit a brick.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 1, 2009)

M16 takes skill to use. P90 on the other hand


----------



## Barry. (Apr 1, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> M16 takes skill to use. P90 on the other hand



Um, no it doesn't. Powerful gun with no recoil. It shouldn't be a problem for anybody.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2009)

M16 is for people who enjoy point-and-click adventures, and it's even worse with Stopping Power. It's THE nub-gun, and people who argue otherwise probably use it themselves. If it had a lot of recoil between shots or even between bursts, there'd be little problem, but as it stands it can snipe better than actual sniper-rifles.


----------



## Twilit (Apr 1, 2009)

People who use the M16 generally have Iron Lungs as their 3rd perk.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 1, 2009)

You people still cry about the M16?  It's been well over a year now.  I think it is time to move on.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, they're not very bothersome, generally.

I have more of a problem with FUCKING MP5 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but generally I snipe, so it's either me being knifed [or not; glorious Claymores] or other snipers, most of which are fucking god awful, so I'm alright.  I'm actually quite good at sniping -- just not at anything else.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 2, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, they're not very bothersome, generally.
> 
> I have more of a problem with *FUCKING MP5 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)*, but generally I snipe, so it's either me being knifed [or not; glorious Claymores] or other snipers, most of which are fucking god awful, so I'm alright.  I'm actually quite good at sniping -- just not at anything else.



And that would be me 

What about the MP5 do you hate?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Well, they're not very bothersome, generally.
> 
> I have more of a problem with FUCKING MP5 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but generally I snipe, so it's either me being knifed [or not; glorious Claymores] or other snipers, most of which are fucking god awful, so I'm alright.  I'm actually quite good at sniping -- just not at anything else.



You hate the fact that people can kill you with SMG's while you camp? =p


----------



## Twilit (Apr 2, 2009)

So I've had this fantasy of taking the RPD on HC Team Death and just getting in the middle of the map and spinning in circles shooting. See what goes down.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Apr 3, 2009)

i use mostly ak 47 with martydon


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 3, 2009)

Lockon Stratos said:


> And that would be me
> 
> What about the MP5 do you hate?



Not much.

Just the users. 



Hangat?r said:


> You hate the fact that people can kill you with SMG's while you camp? =p



Ha ha ha

Yes. 

But, that's part of the game; there's nothing inherently unfair about the MP5, I just hate having squealing prepubescents tell me how good they are with the MP5, as if it's a challenging weapon. 

Irrational, certainly, but they're still annoying.


----------



## Severnaruto (Apr 4, 2009)

There's always one wapon in a CoD game that people will cry about, although I hate the M16, myself.  (but I still use it when I start getting owned, just to make sure I end up with a good KDR).


----------



## Ic3B0X (Apr 4, 2009)

Nyeh I'm very original 

AK-47 + Dot + Martyrdom + stopping power = Im cool


----------



## djttyme (Apr 6, 2009)

The AK-47 is my best friend . Lol, I hope they still have some epic stages in this version. (I.E. Cross Fire, Creek)


----------



## Twilit (Apr 6, 2009)

Hows about up the Multiplayer to like 30 players or some shit.


----------



## Eustass (Apr 7, 2009)

I can not wait for this game i just saw like 15 seconds of footage on this podcast and the weapons look amazing!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 7, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Hows about up the Multiplayer to like 30 players or some shit.



Oh yes.

When I play Ground War on Bog, I get like 60 kills with my sniper.  It's so great.


----------



## djttyme (Apr 8, 2009)

Eustass said:


> I can not wait for this game i just saw like 15 seconds of footage on this podcast and the weapons look amazing!



Can I have a link to the podcast please! Also, what are some of the weapons that weren't included on the last MW?


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 14, 2009)

the next 7 months will go by really slowly, as I wait for this game to come out


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 19, 2009)

Infinity Ward and Treyarch to merge into new studio



> Activision is changing its business model to suit the needs of gamers. The Call of Duty franchise is good business and they're focused on releasing many more titles per annum.
> 
> The best way of achieving this goal is to bring the two studios behind the games together so they can keep things tight and support each other to make a greater volume of games, said Brian Newton - Activision spokesperson. The proposed name by shareholder meeting was "Duty Calls". Our vision is to produce not just two Call of Duty titles a year but release new projects within the Call of Duty brand.



Link removed


----------



## Yakuza (May 15, 2009)

New 10-page preview of MW2 is out on game informer magazine.





			
				Quick Summary said:
			
		

> Soap is now a Captain in Task Force 141.
> 
> A co-op mode exists outside of single player known as Special Forces.
> 
> ...



Man, I wet myself.


----------



## Yakuza (May 15, 2009)

*Edit:*

The 10 pages

Click on picture to englarge it.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 15, 2009)

ohhh shitttt


----------



## Vault (May 15, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Darth (May 15, 2009)

Holy shit i'm Psyched!


----------



## Yakuza (May 15, 2009)

I masturbated 4 times to this magazine.



Today.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 15, 2009)

Riot shield? Hell yeah, I'm soooo going to hold my shield up to stop bastards like you putting a bullet inside my head and pop my grenade in your area and watch you blow up!

Well, hopefully if they would put it in online mode. 

Call Of Duty: World At War online isn't like awesome COD 4 so COD MW 2 should be epic...


----------



## Talon. (May 15, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT
i need this. NOW.
but i only borrowed COD4 for 2 days 
i need that game too


----------



## Tachi67 (May 17, 2009)

I love CoD4, but this game confirmed to have Vehicles. And Vehicles ruined CoD5 for me so.. im not so fond of tht idea, but i still love any cod game made by infinityward. Treyarch can suck it.


----------



## Twilit (May 17, 2009)

Tachi67 said:


> I love CoD4, but this game confirmed to have Vehicles. And Vehicles ruined CoD5 for me so.. im not so fond of tht idea, but i still love any cod game made by infinityward. Treyarch can suck it.


Where'd you hear confirmed vehicles for MW2?


----------



## Raiyu (May 18, 2009)

The 10 page scan is orgasmic. Do want.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (May 18, 2009)

MW2 is gonna kick ass, the latest teaser looked awesome. i mean, SNOWMOBILES?! fuck yeah


----------



## Tachi67 (May 18, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Where'd you hear confirmed vehicles for MW2?



This guy had a topic on the gamefaqs boards, and he showed us a link, and it led us to i think a digg article saying that vehicles were confirmed. Ill try and find the topic again if u like.


----------



## Yakuza (May 18, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Where'd you hear confirmed vehicles for MW2?



There is no confirmation of vehicles yet, this *has been* confirmed by IW staff.


----------



## Prince Leon (May 18, 2009)

The game is looking marvelous. I'm pretty excited for it though I have yet to decide what platform I'm going to get it on.


----------



## Aruarian (May 18, 2009)

I'll be gettin' it on 360. Preferred the controls to that of even the PC, surprisingly, and the DS3 in general is poor for shooters. Plus I like the online of XBL.


----------



## Yakuza (May 18, 2009)

XBL for MW2 is the future.


----------



## Yakuza (May 22, 2009)

Funnily/Poorly drawn Naruto Shippuden scenes

Another quick trailer.


wetmypants.com


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2009)

That teaser was highly meh.


----------



## Yakuza (May 22, 2009)

Thata just a partial of the main trailer that will be aired during the EC Finals on sunday.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE=Dj1Eo6Maw3c]Modern Warfare 2 Reveal Trailer[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Gecka (May 24, 2009)

god that engine looks sexy


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 24, 2009)

Sorry to say but their already is a thread on this game

waterfalls 

was on the  second page =/ I am sorry that I did not update the thread dictionary that is stickied to this forum. I am not adding the thread above that I linked.


----------



## Snakety69 (May 24, 2009)

Glad to know that this is a direct sequel to the first MW, and seeing as how Soap is an NPC, looks like we'll finally be able to see what he looks like. Although does this mean that Price did indeed die? 

Well anyways, obviously really looking forward to this game. Definitely getting it on day 1.


----------



## Yakuza (May 24, 2009)

_iMasturbate_


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2009)

Ya under I do not know why either =/ It did not come up for me (and I searched by post and changed it around a bit to). Thing is it really does not dig deep well enough imo. I will try and keep the thread dictionary up to date as possible as I can (I hope some mods add threads as well) so this will not happen again. 



I am pumped for this game, MW was my favorite COD.


----------



## Yakuza (May 25, 2009)

MW2 will set a new standard to FPS..... IW will do it again.


Honestly, I am saving money to become a bum when that shit hits the stores.


----------



## Sasuke (May 25, 2009)

..and there I was thinking I would pass this time around

Looks great


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 25, 2009)

Definitely a must-buy.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 25, 2009)

Uhhh, yeah, most of that trailer looked cool, specially that zipline up to the 'copter...but a mohawk.

Ughh.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 25, 2009)

Yakuza said:


> XBL for MW2 is the future.



You, sir, speak the truth! 

Should be wicked...


----------



## Para (May 27, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> [YOUTUBE=Dj1Eo6Maw3c]Modern Warfare 2 Reveal Trailer[/YOUTUBE]​



Just saw this trailer. Looks absolutely fantastic. I have to get this game.


----------



## speedstar (Jun 3, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuErRb3r_ZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 3, 2009)

speedstar said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuErRb3r_ZQ[/YOUTUBE]





I can not wait for this game!

Looking forward to raping you in the snow, my fellow NF friends.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks fantastic 

Plus i noticed some people didn't like World At War which surprised me cause i thought it was awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2009)

If your MW skills are anywhere near your SFIV skills, I worry not.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 3, 2009)

Omg thats awesome 

I don't mind WaW aside from the gay headquarters clans thinking they are amazing when indivudually they are average


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> If your MW skills are anywhere near your SFIV skills, I worry not.





You WHAT?

I might be ok at fighting games but FPS? Oh man, you'd regret saying it...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> You WHAT?
> 
> I might be ok at fighting games but FPS? Oh man, you'd regret saying it...



I find myself doubting that by just comparing our K : D ratios. Your 1.11 versus my 1.69.

:3


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I find myself doubting that by just comparing our K : D ratios. Your 1.11 versus my 1.69.
> 
> :3



Jesus christ, it was my first attempt at team deathmatches in quite while!

You got a big ego, eh? 

Give me time to get some rust off and you shall see my best.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2009)

It was my first time in about six months. And I still schooled you, hard.

=p

It's not arrogance if you can back it up.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 5, 2009)

All of these teasers during the NBA playoffs have been pissin' me off lol.  We gotta wait till friggin November?!?  ..sigh..


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 5, 2009)

definitely getting this game the day it comes out.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 14, 2009)

MW2 Prestige Edition unvilled


HOLY FUCKING TESTICLE, I PREORDERED MY SHIT ALREADY


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2009)

...I don't get it. So only the standard edition is called Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 14, 2009)

There is the Standard, which is the normal game

The Hardened comes in steel packaging and a art book

The Prestige comes in that big ass box there, with night vision goggles


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2009)

I was talking purely about the name. If you look at the normal game jacket, you'll notice that it has 'Call of Duty' above 'Modern Warfare 2'. But neither the limited nor the prestige edition has CoD on it.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 14, 2009)

OK LoL

Basically the standard edition will be for everybody else to see it, so call of duty is a attractive name

the other 2 are for the core fanbase that know it by MW2 only.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2009)

Speculation        .


----------



## Dan (Jul 14, 2009)

Activision call for a Sony price cut..... while announcing.

Tony Hawk - Comes with $100+ Skateboard
DJ Hero - Comes with $100+ Turn table
Guitar Hero 5 - $100+ Equipment
Modern Warefare Prestige Mode - $100+ Collectors Edition

There trying to take advantage of the success of COD.

1. Who needs night vision goggles?
2. I doubt there anything special or the price will be more than $200


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 14, 2009)

A lot of people are excited about the Prestige Edition, but I think it's a waste of money. The NVG's are going to be cheaply made. The most basic NVG's retail at £270 ($440), so for the Prestige Edition to be priced under $200, the NVG's included must be crap. I'm sticking with the standard edition that I pre-ordered a while ago.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 14, 2009)

The steelbook is nice...but not an extra tweny dollars nice. As for the goggles, I agree with Undercovermc.


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 14, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I can not wait for this game!
> 
> Looking forward to raping you in the snow, my fellow NF friends.



thats cold.....


----------



## dothaxor (Jul 14, 2009)

I watched the trailer awhile back and i have to say it does look amazing. Defo going to buy that one.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2009)

So I heard the prestige version will cost 150$. Not gonna get it but I thought it would be more.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 14, 2009)

Oof, I almost want the prestige edition.

But shit, 150 bucks? Blah.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2009)

^yeah I feel the same way. xD


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 14, 2009)

I got the money saved for it since september last year. $150 is not much.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 14, 2009)

Yakuza said:


> I got the money saved for it since september last year. $150 is not much.


When you need every penny you can get for a car, yeah it is


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 14, 2009)

Yakuza said:


> I got the money saved for it since september last year. *$150 is not much.*



For a video game and a trinket that is probably a piece of crap...yes it is.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2009)

Yakuza said:


> I got the money saved for it since september last year. $150 is not much.



When you don't have a job, yes it is.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 15, 2009)

Roy said:


> When you don't have a job, yes it is.


Hell, I have a job and I'm fucking torn


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Hell, I have a job and I'm fucking torn



xD

Are there really any major updates to MW2? What are the new weapons if any?


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2009)

It's not the fact that it doesn't cost much. It's the fact that its not worth it.

We will see when it comes out, I'm sure people will review the goggles.


----------



## 2Shea (Jul 15, 2009)

Roy said:


> Are there really any major updates to MW2? What are the new weapons if any?



Completely updated graphics engine, changes/upgrades to gameplay and a pretty big story mode, and from what I've heard quite a few new weapons as well.

This isn't just like an expansion to COD4, it's really a full on new game.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 15, 2009)

So I had this idea for like, a custom camo that you could get for completing all challenges in a class.

 Like instead of Gold Camo, you could choose a primary, secondary, and third color, and have a camo made with those colors. And that would be your "Gold" camo.



Also:

What are some perks that you would like to see?

1st perk:

Incendiary Grenade(s)
Increased Clip Size
Allow 2 3rd Perks

2nd Perk:

Faster Bullet Speed
Faster Knife Swing
Allow 2 1st Perks

3rd Perk:

Faster Running Speed
A "Play Dead" sort of Prone
Allow 2 2nd Perks


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 15, 2009)

The premium box set looks pretty stupid. Fisher Price goggles? No thanks.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2009)

Twilit said:


> So I had this idea for like, a custom camo that you could get for completing all challenges in a class.
> 
> Like instead of Gold Camo, you could choose a primary, secondary, and third color, and have a camo made with those colors. And that would be your "Gold" camo.
> 
> ...



No fucking way dude. It would just be as worse as juggernaut


----------



## Twilit (Jul 15, 2009)

Roy said:


> No fucking way dude. It would just be as worse as juggernaut


Well, it would come with some sort of equalizer. Like you can't do anything until you're standing up after using it. So no Prone Knifing


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2009)

Death by calf cuts.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 15, 2009)

_For a perk? Multiple weapon attachments._


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 15, 2009)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> _For a perk? Multiple weapon attachments._



Like a pistol attached to your m 16 that shoots while you shoot?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jul 15, 2009)

_Lol!! Nah, just a silencer and a red dot would be fine._


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope they fucking remove nubtubes, juggernub and M16-level weaponry.


----------



## Akira (Jul 16, 2009)

MW2 to retail at £55

Go fuck yourselves Activision. This is for the STANDARD edition too.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2009)

Lulz, it's just you Brits.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2009)

You guys think that we will be able to DL some of the CoDMW maps?

Crash, Downpour, and that one map on the ship were all badass maps to play in.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2009)

I heard about it being £55, but it's still £44.96 on Amazon.co.uk. I couldn't care less because I pre-ordered it when it was £39.96, so that's the price I'll be charged. Pre-order ftw.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 16, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> You guys think that we will be able to DL some of the CoDMW maps?
> 
> Crash, Downpour, and that one map on the ship were all badass maps to play in.


Wetwork? Yeah that's a fun one, minus the fucking Triple Fraggers up the ass.

I'd like to see a return of:

Crash
Backlot
Countdown
Crossfire



And I'd like a good, HUGE map. Overgrown and Creek are both shitty maps. Maybe a big map that isn't all forestry, so the snipers don't get to fucking have a field day.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Wetwork? Yeah that's a fun one, minus the fucking Triple Fraggers up the ass.
> 
> I'd like to see a return of:
> 
> ...



True, that would be great.

A huge map... I don't even have an idea on what kind of map it should be.

But at least 24 players tops kinda big. Y'know?


----------



## Twilit (Jul 16, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> True, that would be great.
> 
> A huge map... I don't even have an idea on what kind of map it should be.
> 
> But at least 24 players tops kinda big. Y'know?


Yeah, like a Ground War Only map.

And on the topic of Ground War, they should make the game types specific. Ground War Team Death, Ground War Domination. Tac TD, Tac SnD, Tac Dom, etc.

They could do like, an entire city/village for the map. Lotsa buildings and such, but not just sniper friendly buildings. Kinda the Crossfire idea, but expanded on.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2009)

Truth^

Kinda like halo has its setup.

Some games are strictly snipe, some are shotguns, etc.

If MW2 is like that, it would be awesome.


----------



## Vault (Jul 16, 2009)

Akira said:


> MW2 to retail at ?55
> 
> Go fuck yourselves Activision. This is for the STANDARD edition too.



One of my Christmas list game X'ed


----------



## God Movement (Jul 16, 2009)

This game is going to be plain awesome.


----------



## Darth (Jul 16, 2009)

Countdown, Bog, Backlot, Crossfire, Pipeline, and Ambush were probably the best maps in Modern Warfare.

I hope they keep them.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 16, 2009)

Akira said:


> MW2 to retail at ?55
> 
> Go fuck yourselves Activision. This is for the STANDARD edition too.



?55 for a single fucking game?

No fucking way!


----------



## God Movement (Jul 16, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> ?55 for a single fucking game?
> 
> No fucking way!



 it's worth it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 16, 2009)

88 Movement said:


> it's worth it.



They are obviously trying to suck more cash from us British and it's not going to work, no sir!


----------



## God Movement (Jul 16, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> They are obviously trying to suck more cash from us British and it's not going to work, no sir!



 You sure you don't want to think this over?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2009)

Bobby Kotick wants Sony to cut the price of the PS3, while they're increasing the price of Call of Duty.


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Truth^
> 
> Kinda like halo has its setup.
> 
> ...


No.



Undercovermc said:


> Bobby Kotick wants Sony to cut the price of the PS3, while they're increasing the price of Call of Duty.





But seriously, PS3 needs a price cut.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 16, 2009)

Akira said:


> MW2 to retail at ?55
> 
> Go fuck yourselves Activision. This is for the STANDARD edition too.


?55 in every major retailer is a fucking joke. Amazon won't stick to ?45 either. 

I would buy no less than 3 games for that amount of money in Xmas.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2009)

Dude, just buy the game from Holland or something if it's cheaper.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 16, 2009)

Want Night vision goggles? 
Buy the $150 version 

Look


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2009)

^Old news is old.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jul 16, 2009)

Roy said:


> ^Old news is old.



New news to me is new news 

Apologies then


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm gonna play the shit out of it on XBL,

Also, incase it hadn't been posted:
Look


----------



## Twilit (Jul 17, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> I'm gonna play the shit out of it on XBL,
> 
> Also, incase it hadn't been posted:
> Vash TS Typhoon Supreme


NVGs Banned in Belgium and France?

We're dealing with serious shit here guys :ho


----------



## Roy (Jul 17, 2009)

So do you guys go straight into the multi player? I always beat the story mode first before I go into multi player.


----------



## Dan (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm more hyped for Uncharted 2 than this, but I'll probably buy it.

Activision are fucking pricks though. Normally Amazon.co.uk or Play.com reduces all PS3 and 360 games to £39.99 or lower. But MW2 price is fixed at £45, I bet that's something Activision done, selling there games to retailers for a higher price.... meaning the retailer has to sell it for more.

Guitar Hero, Assassins Creed & COD4 all sell well and they go crazy with power.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 17, 2009)

I usually beat the story first, get a feel for the game, then I pay a visit to Multiplayer.

XBL.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 17, 2009)

I probably won't touch the story for a good month or two.

Oh, and if you preorder MW2 off of Game Stop, you get to play the Beta around September :ho


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 17, 2009)

Roy said:


> So do you guys go straight into the multi player? I always beat the story mode first before I go into multi player.



I use to do that as well.  But lately I have been going straight into multiplayer.  I didn't beat MW for months after it came out, for that reason.  I still haven't beaten Battlefield: Bad Company's single player yet, and I have been playing it's multiplayer sense it came out.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 17, 2009)

Twilit said:


> I probably won't touch the story for a good month or two.
> 
> Oh, and if you preorder MW2 off of Game Stop, you get to play the Beta around September :ho



Is there proof of beta coming in September?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 17, 2009)

Venom said:


> I'm more hyped for Uncharted 2 than this, but I'll probably buy it.
> 
> Activision are fucking pricks though. Normally Amazon.co.uk or Play.com reduces all PS3 and 360 games to ?39.99 or lower. But MW2 price is fixed at ?45, I bet that's something Activision done, selling there games to retailers for a higher price.... meaning the retailer has to sell it for more.
> 
> Guitar Hero, Assassins Creed & COD4 all sell well and they go crazy with power.



Assassin's Creed isn't Activision though.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2009)

I will just wait 5 years for MW2 then, since the first modern warfare is still fucking £30 and preowned £25


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2009)

According to IW, enemies in this game won't spawn infinitely like clowns from a clown car.  With that and improvements to AI a CoD game might just work in single player for once.  Getting with the times.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> According to IW, enemies in this game won't spawn infinitely like clowns from a clown car.  With that and improvements to AI a CoD game might just work in single player for once.  Getting with the times.





Hangat?r said:


> I'm gonna play the shit out of it on XBL,
> 
> Also, incase it hadn't been posted:
> who's the bigger creep?



Mhmm            .


----------



## Gene (Jul 17, 2009)

Twilit said:


> I probably won't touch the story for a good month or two.
> 
> Oh, and if you preorder MW2 off of Game Stop, you get to play the Beta around September :ho


Oh shi- seriously? So glad I was forced into pre-ordering it then.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Mhmm            .


Yeah I wasn't trying to post news bro.  You have FIRST don't worry.

edit: eh what i should say is just that I followed your link, spaced out for a few minutes, skimmed the article, and came here to post something.  i forgot i followed the link from here, so started my post with "according to IW" so as not to sound like im pulling stuff out of my ass.  Not to sound like "i read something you guys haven't".


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 17, 2009)

Tempted to preorder the prestige edition. That NV goggle looks alright.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2009)

^Please don't encourage them.


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2009)

I wanted them also, but when you think about it. It really is useless and not worth 150 bucks. When the fuck are you gonna use night vision goggles? I live in LA so I'm not gonna be hanging out in the night with those. Ill just get jacked . Unless you live in the suburbs then ya


----------



## Twilit (Jul 18, 2009)

Roy said:


> I wanted them also, but when you think about it. It really is useless and not worth 150 bucks. When the fuck are you gonna use night vision goggles? I live in LA so I'm not gonna be hanging out in the night with those. Ill just get jacked . Unless you live in the suburbs then ya


I'm sure about 80% of the people here fantasize about running around their basements at night, with a plastic gun, shouting out orders to their dogs.

"CHECK YO COOORRNAAAZZ"


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't have a basement . They play withe the goggles more than the actual game .


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this game.


----------



## Munken (Jul 18, 2009)

Who isn't


----------



## Tim (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd fuckin love night vision goggles...

for a day.

I'll pass.

I really want some multiplayer information. COD4 online was my life for a year. I'm trying to see if the addiction will happen again with MW2.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 19, 2009)

Munken said:


> Who isn't


Douchebags?


----------



## DarkDDragon (Jul 27, 2009)

This needs its own thread but here is the NEW gameplay of Modern Warfare2!!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBJcOy6iuUc[/YOUTUBE]

Rep please


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 27, 2009)

DarkDDragon said:


> This needs its own thread but here is the NEW gameplay for Modern Warfare2!!!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBJcOy6iuUc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Rep please



Nice video.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 27, 2009)

I Fucking Came


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 27, 2009)

MW2 looks great. Heres a look at campaign mode at an E3 Convention.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZUmTdeaoiQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 27, 2009)

yeah phamas


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 27, 2009)

Fuck tits holy shit

iCame


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 27, 2009)

DarkDDragon said:


> This needs its own thread but here is the NEW gameplay of Modern Warfare2!!!
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBJcOy6iuUc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Rep please


Modern Warfare 2: Now with *color*!

AC130 in multi is pro.


----------



## Tim (Jul 27, 2009)

FFF. I've been waiting for some multiplayer info. I'm greatly satisfied.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 27, 2009)

Holy fuck I need a towel.


----------



## renegade2234778 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Tired of COD.
> 
> CoD WaW is so shitty, my god.
> 
> Can't wait until Killzone 2 comes out. It demolishes any CoD game.



dude what are you talking about? yeah killzone is good but it holds nothing to COD. and COD holds nothing to battle field for the PC. i agree im no fan of COD:modern warfare but COD:waw was pretty good not good enough to waste money on but still good enough to actually be considered a game.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2009)

...

Learn to read fucking dates.


----------



## Vault (Jul 28, 2009)

newbs 

Anyway the multiplayer looks awesome


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 28, 2009)

renegade2234778 said:


> COD:waw was pretty good



 **


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 29, 2009)

Agreed World at War was $&#@ but MW2 is gonna SO damn good. Cant wwait for this!!!!


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 29, 2009)

COD:WaW is da shit. Better than COD4. But I think MWF2 will be better than both as long as it has some form of* Nazi Zombies*.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh yes, you are indeed a moron. CoD:WaW was in no way an improvement over CoD4:MW. The weapons were badly balanced, the maps were designed to encourage camp-fests and drawn-out battles and the entire thing just reeked of poor design in a lot of parts. The single-player was fun, sure enough, but the MP was lacking beyond NotLD, and even that got old fast.


----------



## Darth (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never actually played WaW. But I've heard MW was better. So I just stuck to that.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2009)

WaW has nothing on Modern warfare


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 29, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Oh yes, you are indeed a moron. CoD:WaW was in no way an improvement over CoD4:MW. The weapons were badly balanced, the maps were designed to encourage camp-fests and drawn-out battles and the entire thing just reeked of poor design in a lot of parts. The single-player was fun, sure enough, but the MP was lacking beyond NotLD, and even that got old fast.



 You always have to be an ass. Everywhere I go your there. 

Anyway, Cod5 had 3 map packs adding on 9 (plus 3 zombie) maps onto its original, and Cod4 had 1. And so your saying Zombies is shit too, because pretty much it makes the game. Cod4 doesn't even have anything to compare to nazi zombies. Its like a whole left for dead game but better in a good game as it is. Obviously you never played Nazi zombies.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2009)

So Nazi zombies makes WaW great  Oh boy

Really REALLY 



Anthony get him


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 29, 2009)

What? Do you have something to say? Nazi Zombies does make cod5 great. Along with the great MP.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2009)

Great Mp? Which COD4 MP stomps. 

Tell me the things which are better in WaW, list 3 things just 3


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 29, 2009)

Vault said:


> Great Mp? Which COD4 MP stomps.
> 
> Tell me the things which are better in WaW, list 3 things just 3



MP maps
Perks
Campaign

Zombies, not better as in compared to because cod4 obviously isn't good enough to have zombies.


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2009)

Mp maps whats the point of maps when the MP is shit. 
The perks where kinda similar  
Campaign had better design levels try again


----------



## Jotun (Jul 29, 2009)

Nazi zombies is the only reason I play WaW. Single player was epic too. CoD4 MP got boring after so much constant play, but I still think it was the better game clearly. The whole crew is gearing up for MW2, gonna be epic!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 29, 2009)

Well, we all know all of us won't have a life from November 10th until the end of the year at least


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2009)

Every MP gets boring after awhile, i found myself playing Resistance 2 MP more than i played Killzone 2's MP. 

But 55 pounds is a piss take


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2009)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> You always have to be an ass. Everywhere I go your there.
> 
> Anyway, Cod5 had 3 map packs adding on 9 (plus 3 zombie) maps onto its original, and Cod4 had 1. And so your saying Zombies is shit too, because pretty much it makes the game. Cod4 doesn't even have anything to compare to nazi zombies. Its like a whole left for dead game but better in a good game as it is. Obviously you never played Nazi zombies.



There is no CoD5.

Yes, they had to add things AFTERWARDS to make the game worthwhile, such a pro! And a mini-game makes the game? What kind of tosh is that? It's fun, but it's minor. If I want zombies I'll go play L4D, which is superiour in so many ways it's not even funny. And I see you enjoy dancing around the issues, weapon balance is something hard to find in WaW. Whilst in CoD4 the only really imbalanced weapons are the M16 and RPD with handle, WaW features so many poor and superiour weapons that it's not even funny. Hell, you've a fucking LMG that takes up half the fucking screen.

And no, I do not go where ever you all. The entire Konoha Mall has always been where I've mained, kiddo. Learn to use some fucking grammar, you tard.


Also, the perks in CoD:WaW are pretty much the same with some minor adjustments. Bouncing Betties are more imbalanced than Claymores due to visibility, but that's about the only noticable difference.


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 29, 2009)

never played COD5, never wanted to play COD5. I thought the whole WWII thing  is just over done. Modern Warfare II on the other hand, I am going to preorder as soon as possible. after seeing that multiplayer trailer, I really don't know how I am going to wait 3 months for the damn game to come out.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 29, 2009)

I like how MW2's developers try to increase piracy. 

//HbS


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 29, 2009)

ANYONE that says WaW was in any way, shape or form better than Modern Warfare should get their brains check ASAP. Modern Warfare is one of the best FPS games in history of gaming. There's a reason why it won Best Action Game award at the VGA.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 29, 2009)

lol. nazi zombies doesn't even compare to left for dead OR the zombie games of counter strike source ( up to 50 players in a single game at a time, now THAT is survival when all of them become infected).


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 29, 2009)

Good lord people shut the fuck up about WaW.  This is MW2 now we can forget about WaW and whether you liked it or not.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 29, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Good lord people shut the fuck up about WaW.  This is MW2 now we can forget about WaW and whether you liked it or not.


This.


I'd love to see a Mapmaker :ho


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 29, 2009)

Twilit said:


> I'd love to see a Mapmaker :ho


Activision strongly disagrees.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 30, 2009)

You dont need to play the first one's story to be good at this one right?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2009)

...

How is that train of thought even logical? >_O


----------



## Twilit (Jul 30, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> You dont need to play the first one's story to be good at this one right?


Good at? No. You could be able to beat the campaign on Veteran and still suck on MP.

You'll be pretty confused in the campaign though. At least with the characters.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 31, 2009)

How many people will you play as in the campaign this time, two, one or more?  I haven't been keeping up with info on this game.  I'm going to buy it on blind faith, loved the first one.


----------



## evilTIMMY (Jul 31, 2009)

hell i went and preorded the expenive verson of the game. When i get those night vison goggles im going to wear them everyday. hell ill even stare into the sun for like 2 hours with them on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2009)

...are you retarded?


----------



## Munken (Jul 31, 2009)

evilTIMMY said:


> hell i went and preorded the expenive verson of the game. When i get those night vison goggles im going to wear them everyday. hell ill even stare into the sun for like 2 hours with them on!!!!!!!!!!





oh wow


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 31, 2009)

evilTIMMY said:


> hell i went and preorded the expenive verson of the game. When i get those night vison goggles im going to wear them everyday. hell ill even stare into the sun for like 2 hours with them on!!!!!!!!!!



you know that would burn your eyes out?


----------



## Barry. (Jul 31, 2009)

evilTIMMY said:


> hell i went and preorded the expenive verson of the game. When i get those night vison goggles im going to wear them everyday. hell ill even stare into the sun for like 2 hours with them on!!!!!!!!!!



Hey, don't do that.


----------



## Twilit (Jul 31, 2009)

evilTIMMY said:


> hell i went and preorded the expenive verson of the game. When i get those night vison goggles im going to wear them everyday. hell ill even stare into the sun for like 2 hours with them on!!!!!!!!!!


Everyone seems to be bashing on you for this.

Darwin says: HAVE FUN


----------



## Tehmk (Jul 31, 2009)

COD WAW is fucking fun, but COD4 is miles above it.



evilTIMMY said:


> hell i went and preorded the expenive verson of the game. When i get those night vison goggles im going to wear them everyday. hell ill even stare into the sun for like 2 hours with them on!!!!!!!!!!



You ain't yanking our chains are ya?






I found it  when Activision asked Sony to reduce their price or GTFO couple of weeks ago, such hypocrisy. Watch everyone copy them.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 31, 2009)

Definitely a must have.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Jul 31, 2009)

i jizzed my pants watching that MP trailer


----------



## Para (Jul 31, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> You dont need to play the first one's story to be good at this one right?



The only possible thing I imagine you missing out on would be references/injokes in the story. I mean, your superior is the guy you played as in the first one, but even that's not relevant to how good you are at playing the game itself.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2009)

I really hope Captain Price is in this


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 1, 2009)

Trailer looks toooooooooo sick


----------



## Munken (Aug 1, 2009)

Vault said:


> I really hope Captain Price is in this



A call of duty game without Price is not a real cod game.


----------



## Vault (Aug 1, 2009)

Munken said:


> A call of duty game without Price is not a real cod game.



Price is too epic  But at the end of Modern warfare he didnt get killed was just stunned by the explosion like everybody else. Maybe he shall return as a General


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 2, 2009)

Im jumping right on the online multiplayer as soon as this is released. I wanna try and be around the top in the world. Tough goal i know, but me and two of my friends really wanna give it a shot.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Aug 2, 2009)

its useless trying to be on top

there are people who boost and use all types of glitches


----------



## Corruption (Aug 2, 2009)

Also, prepare to have no life if you're trying to achieve that goal.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> Im jumping right on the online multiplayer as soon as this is released. I wanna try and be around the top in the world. Tough goal i know, but me and two of my friends really wanna give it a shot.



Failure is always amusing.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 2, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> Im jumping right on the online multiplayer as soon as this is released. I wanna try and be around the top in the world. Tough goal i know, but me and two of my friends really wanna give it a shot.



If you want to stay at the top for long, you'll have to play it constantly for a long time. I know people that were in the top 100 for WaW a few months after it came out and now they're nowhere near the top.


----------



## Twilit (Aug 2, 2009)

@Solon Solute:

Yeah, be prepared to scan every square inch of every map multiple times, looking for and testing every damned glitch there is.

Also, don't miss.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2009)

If you live in the UK, you can pre-order MW2 for £36. I've done it and can confirm that it's legit.

*PS3:* Link removed

*Xbox 360:* Link removed


----------



## DarkDDragon (Aug 26, 2009)

> Infinity Ward has confirmed dual-wield guns for Modern Warfare 2, and demonstrated the 'Akimbo' ability using two Desert Eagle weapons.
> 
> "Just walked off stage. Crowd was amazing, went insane chanting 'pick it up!' when I stumbled over dual-wield Deagles. lol - Akimbo confirmed,"


Now dual-wield guns are confirmed too starting with Desert Eagle 
As you wish


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 26, 2009)

^It's more than just the Deagle and other pistols. They categorised it under "side arms", but we don't know what weapon types will be included in that.


----------



## DarkDDragon (Aug 26, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> ^It's more than just the Deagle and other pistols. They categorised it under "side arms", but we don't know what weapon types with be included in that.


:amazed I didn't saw that so more dual-wield guns


----------



## Darth (Aug 26, 2009)

Dual Wield? Fucking Awesome!


----------



## Vault (Aug 26, 2009)

Dual wield?!?!?!  I came


----------



## DarkDDragon (Aug 27, 2009)

New SP video,(Cam video)
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FuwFT4p5hA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2009)

Great find! WHHHHOOOOOAAA!

Bushmaster with ACOG FTW!

Love the OST too!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 28, 2009)

When it arrives, I won't play online mode first.

I want to complete this single mode so I can get my achievements cos I am such a whore for achievements. 

Should be great..


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 29, 2009)

So, I decided to change my mind and get the prestige edition.

I will use the nightvision goggle for walking my dog at night.


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (Aug 29, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> If you live in the UK, you can pre-order MW2 for ?36. I've done it and can confirm that it's legit.
> 
> *PS3:* Link removed
> 
> *Xbox 360:* Link removed



wth why are there two websites for tesco? and why is one selling for ?44 and one for ?36... is this real


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 29, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 isn't gonna be game of the year no doubt. It's gonna be on top for its multiplayer and its single player!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 29, 2009)

ROCKLEE_1388 said:


> wth why are there two websites for tesco? and why is one selling for ?44 and one for ?36... is this real


:taichou

One link is for the PS3 version and the other is for the Xbox 360.. he's written that in bold. 

When a price has been crossed out like this ?44.97 that means that was the old price. Both versions are selling for ?35.97.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 29, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Modern Warfare 2 isn't gonna be game of the year no doubt. It's gonna be on top for its multiplayer and its single player!



...

L2English.


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 29, 2009)

?Stillmatic? said:


> its useless trying to be on top
> 
> there are people who boost and use all types of glitches



Indeed, most of the numbers at top are quite fucked up. 180k streak without dying? 



Vault said:


> Dual wield?!?!?!  I came



Gonna be very inaccurate, and I think it's called Akimbo.



Hangat?r said:


> ...
> 
> L2English.


Hey, it's Niko Bellic, allow him.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 29, 2009)

Some new scans..


----------



## DarkDDragon (Sep 1, 2009)

This just keeps getting better and better.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4PMRFkx07g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 2, 2009)

Omg I CANT WAIT FOR THIS!!!! Knife stick was awesome.


----------



## LoboFTW (Sep 2, 2009)

That thrown knife was totally awesome.


----------



## wiplok (Sep 2, 2009)

im so buying this


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 2, 2009)

This is going to be great!


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2009)

My findings..

-TAR21 FMJ
-FN SCAR
-SCAR H Bling
-Kriss Vector
-Barret .50
-USP. 45
-MP5K
-UMP45 with Extended Mags
-Steyr Aug
-AA-12
-New Challenges
-CTF
-Riot Shield
-Knife Throws
-4 killstreak = Airdrop
-5 killstreak = Predator Missle


----------



## DarkDDragon (Sep 2, 2009)

blakstealth said:


> My findings..
> 
> -TAR21 FMJ
> -FN SCAR
> ...


Nice job,awesome finds.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 2, 2009)

Apparently 'Airdrop' drops ammo for the person on the 4 kill streak.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2009)

I hope to Jeebus that they get the weapon balancing right this time. Or at least patch that shit when needed.


----------



## Space Jam (Sep 2, 2009)

This is the only game i care about or look foward to actually buying. It looks crazy
As long as its got the AA12 and the Barret .50 cal

World at war is a good game. I think the multiplayer for world at war is alot better then 4 or atleast it seems like that to me


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2009)

WaW was worse than MW. Hated the initial map spacing and the gun imbalance.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 2, 2009)

Has anyone here heard of someone who will NOT be buying this game?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 2, 2009)

I won't be. 

Activision can stick their prices up their hellish pygmy arses.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 2, 2009)

You can get it cheap. Are you not buying it out of principal?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 2, 2009)

Both one and the same really. Out of principle and the fact that it will never drop to a suitable price due to their extra-special RRP. I'll just end up 'acquiring' it on the PC seeing as they've raised the PC prices as well.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 2, 2009)

So can someone explain to me how Dual Wielding will work in this game?

I really dont wanna see a bunch of people running around with twin desert eagles


----------



## Gene (Sep 2, 2009)

I really hope they balance the grenades. Martyrdom is a bitch in 4.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 2, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> So can someone explain to me how Dual Wielding will work in this game?
> 
> I really dont wanna see a bunch of people running around with twin desert eagles



They're going to balance it by making it harder to aim with two. I hope it works.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> So can someone explain to me how Dual Wielding will work in this game?
> 
> I really dont wanna see a bunch of people running around with twin desert eagles


The Akimbo Perk.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 2, 2009)

blakstealth said:


> The Akimbo Perk.



I'm guessing its limited to pistols? And hopefully its a perk with a high opp. cost.

And the accuracy better be god awful (at least with a hand cannon like the DE)


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 3, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I'm guessing its limited to pistols? And hopefully its a perk with a high opp. cost.
> 
> And the accuracy better be god awful (at least with a hand cannon like the DE)



B...but I wanted to duel wield with two damn shotguns! 

Oh well, two Desert Eagle should be enough for it,


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 3, 2009)

It can be used with all "side arms", we don't know what IW will put in that category.


----------



## Grape (Sep 3, 2009)

Someone said there might be a Glock 18 in this? Can anyone confirm? 

Dual Glock 18s *drooooool*


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 3, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I'm guessing its limited to pistols? And hopefully its a perk with a high opp. cost.
> 
> And the accuracy better be god awful (at least with a hand cannon like the DE)


No clue how it balances out.



Grape Krush said:


> Someone said there might be a Glock 18 in this? Can anyone confirm?
> 
> Dual Glock 18s *drooooool*


----------



## Barry. (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmm, Knife throwing?

This could one of the coolest things ever or the most broken system ever.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 8, 2009)

They need to take out autoaim for good.. im tired of noobs being rewarded for something ridiculous.. they need to rely on their own skill.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 8, 2009)

COD4 is a noob friendly game. Perks that give you the chance to get a kill when you die (martyrdom) or should die (last stand) are proof of that.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2009)

LucyXD94

New multi-player videos. Looks sick.

Seems side-arm means a whole lot more in this game, as shown by shotties and dual-wielding sub-machine guns. Also, silenced sniper-rifles.


----------



## K-deps (Sep 16, 2009)

this post 
This is good

 and these too
this post

this post


----------



## Gene (Sep 16, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Seems side-arm means a whole lot more in this game, as shown by shotties and dual-wielding sub-machine guns. Also, silenced sniper-rifles.


I'm guessing they'll take out the Overkill perk with that change.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 16, 2009)

Is there a list of the new perks and stuff thats gonna be on COD: M2?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2009)

Nothing official yet.

But do note that it's going to be really fucking hard to choose which perks to carry and which not to, if they're still limitting it to three. So many options. In CoD4, I'd nearly always have Stopping Power as a perk, and generally Claymores as well. But now..


----------



## Raiyu (Sep 16, 2009)

You guys see the limited edition Modern Warfare 2 360? I want one of them. 

Link removed


----------



## Taki (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone else see the Heartbeat sensor and silencer on the .50 cal yet?

It was in a video interview, Ill try to post the link.


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 16, 2009)

What console are you guys buyin' MW2 for? PS3 for me.


----------



## Taki (Sep 16, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> What console are you guys buyin' MW2 for? PS3 for me.



360. Im trading it for a PS3, but I dont think Ill do that in time.


----------



## DarkDDragon (Sep 17, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> What console are you guys buyin' MW2 for? PS3 for me.


Im buying for the PS3 too xD.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't bother with FPS on PS3, the DS3 is shit for shooters, even with the trigger-addon.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 17, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I don't bother with FPS on PS3, the DS3 is shit for shooters, even with the trigger-addon.



I agree, i hate the joystick placement compared to the 360 controllers.


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 17, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> What console are you guys buyin' MW2 for? PS3 for me.



PS3. I don't own a 360 and I'm used to playing all types of games with the DS3, so it's not a problem for me.


----------



## speedstar (Sep 27, 2009)

SPOILERS AHEAD.... IT'S HOT!!!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKwaOg7RYPo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 27, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I don't bother with FPS on PS3, the DS3 is shit for shooters, even with the trigger-addon.


Yeah, DS3 is a God-damn awful controller for FPS overall.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 28, 2009)

First mission looks sexy.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 28, 2009)

I saw some gameplay from demo's I think about this game and it looks awesome. And I heart the new multiplayer is kick ass. I'm still debating about whether to get Assassin's Creed 2 or Modern Warefare 2. Help me


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 28, 2009)

MW2. No competition.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 28, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> MW2. No competition.



Lol? Biased much.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Sep 28, 2009)

he's right lol, its no competition

Assasins creed 1 was such a big disappointment


----------



## Twilit (Sep 28, 2009)

If not just because it's gonna be the game of the year, guaranteed, you're gonna get so many more hours of gameplay. AC2 probably wont have any sort of online support (but I could be wrong)


----------



## Taki (Sep 28, 2009)

Bleach said:


> Lol? Biased much.



Really now?

You need MW2, no if, ands, or buts.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 28, 2009)

Bleach said:


> Lol? Biased much.



Biased yes.
I'm on the bandwagon, the sooner you hop on, the better.


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

Twilit said:


> If not just because it's gonna be the game of the year, guaranteed, you're gonna get so many more hours of gameplay. AC2 probably wont have any sort of online support (but I could be wrong)



I'm getting both, but MW2 is gonna give you a hell of a lot more playing time than AC2.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2009)

Getting both as well, because I have a job and disposable income.


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

lol. I don't, but ill find a way.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 29, 2009)

?Stillmatic? said:


> he's right lol, its no competition
> 
> Assasins creed 1 was such a big disappointment



Maybe to you. But it was still very fun and obviuosly they are going to add new stuff and more diversity if you didn't know.

W/e. Everyone here is apparently an uber Modern Warfare lover. Need 2 go unbiased area  .

I thought Modern Warefare 1 was alright. Not that great. I wasn't a big fan of the multiplayer.


----------



## Gene (Sep 29, 2009)

^From that comment, go with Assassin's Creed 2 then. It seems more of your thing.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 29, 2009)

I was watching a vid on inside xbox and they was saying some bullshit like rewarding death streaks?  I don't get that m


----------



## Cenyane (Sep 29, 2009)

MW2 is gonna be a game to remember. doesnt look like itll be a disappointment at all; and never will be. if (by if i mean "*WILL*"); its better than CoD4 just lookin at it. im gettin that game 7 days after or before cuz of my b-day on the 17th. i feel happy for anybody born in between  November and December, saves me the work


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I don't bother with FPS on PS3, the DS3 is shit for shooters, even with the trigger-addon.





ExoSkel said:


> Yeah, DS3 is a God-damn awful controller for FPS overall.



Matter of opinion. 

I have no problem with DS3.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2009)

The triggers suck, which is fact, not opinion. The convex analog stick causes it to be more prone to slipping than the 360 analogs, and the left-analog placement is worse for FPS than other games. The DS3 is superior for most fighting games, platformers and sports games, but for shooters the 360 controller reigns supreme. I played the PS2 for several years before I ever even got a 360, and even then the transition was insanely smooth for shooters.


----------



## Cenyane (Sep 29, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> The triggers suck, which is fact, not opinion. The convex analog stick causes it to be more prone to slipping than the 360 analogs, and the left-analog placement is worse for FPS than other games. The DS3 is superior for most fighting games, platformers and sports games, but for shooters the 360 controller reigns supreme. I played the PS2 for several years before I ever even got a 360, and even then the transition was insanely smooth for shooters.



in som way i agree


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 29, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> The triggers suck, which is fact, not opinion. The convex analog stick causes it to be more prone to slipping than the 360 analogs, and the left-analog placement is worse for FPS than other games. The DS3 is superior for most fighting games, platformers and sports games, but for shooters the 360 controller reigns supreme. I played the PS2 for several years before I ever even got a 360, and even then the transition was insanely smooth for shooters.



These problems you explain, I've yet to encounter them, slipping?  Haven't experienced it at all, I don't even use the triggers, R1 and L1 are enough, it's actually the default shooting button for COD. Problem is, you shouldn't put the experiences you've had and pass them off as fact, everyone has their own preference mine being the classic Sony controller. I'm not slagging off the 360 controller at all, I've even found it capable in a fighting game, it's just a matter of preference really.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2009)

The reason why L1 and R1 are the defeault shooting buttons on the PS3 is because the triggers are shit, even Sony acknowledges this. Why else would they officially release an addon for them?

And yes, slipping. Basic knowledge of shapes would enlighten you as much.

No, the 360 controller is not capable for fighting games, it's shit. End of.


----------



## Tehmk (Sep 30, 2009)

Again, I have yet to experience the shit you spout.   At least I'm not making my experience a fact, something which you gladly do.


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 30, 2009)

Whats wrong with the 360 controller? I think its fine the way it is for fighting games. 

So anyone here getting prestige edition? the goggles look stupid and I'm sure someone have brought up this question before


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 30, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> Whats wrong with the 360 controller? I think its fine the way it is for fighting games.
> 
> So anyone here getting prestige edition? the goggles look stupid and I'm sure someone have brought up this question before



3D fighting games, maybe. 2D, hell no. The d-pad on the 360 was poorly designed.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> 3D fighting games, maybe. 2D, hell no. The d-pad on the 360 was poorly designed.



I prefer the 360 controller over the DS3, but yea the d-pad on the 360 controller is pretty bad. Besides that, the way it's setup isn't much different than the DS3 other than the position of the left analog stick and d-pad. So, I don't understand when people say one controller sucks while the other doesn't when in reality there's not much of a difference between the 2.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 1, 2009)

After watching video of multiplayer on Xbox Live a week or so ago, I'm now on the bandwagon. I have no money, but that won't stop me from picking this up.


----------



## Taki (Oct 2, 2009)

List of achievements

Here

Also on Xbox360achievements.org


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2009)

Still no mp achievements, heh.


----------



## Taki (Oct 2, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Still no mp achievements, heh.



402 (Infinity Ward's community manager) said he MP achievements.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2009)

He        what?


----------



## Taki (Oct 2, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> He        what?



My bad, he said the developers hate MP achievements.


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, it isn't very difficult to insert right? At least it allows replay value.


----------



## Taki (Oct 2, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> Well, it isn't very difficult to insert right? At least it allows replay value.



I believe he said something to the effect of "It will make people loose focus on the MP objectives, and boost for achievements."

So either way, they aint gonna be in MW2.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 2, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Still no mp achievements, heh.



And lets keep it that way throughout the whole series.


----------



## Roy (Oct 2, 2009)

I hate MP Achievements.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2009)

I like them as long as they're creative.


----------



## Barry. (Oct 4, 2009)

Anybody else see the new commercial for MW2 during the sunday night game? Game looks epic.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 4, 2009)

I JUST SAW IT, pretty epic trailer


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 4, 2009)

MU

Shit is co cash


----------



## Roy (Oct 4, 2009)

New trailer is epic.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 4, 2009)

Being released on the Marine Corps birthday. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 5, 2009)

This games campiagn is really starting to look like a blockbuster smash. Cant wait.


----------



## Thomaatj (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks great, buying this one for sure.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2009)

Is it just me.. or does the graphic suck?


----------



## Snakety69 (Oct 5, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Is it just me.. or does the graphic suck?



Nope, it's just you. Plus, footage from trailers usually always don't look as good as the final product.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 5, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Is it just me.. or does the graphic suck?



They don't suck but they really didn't progress too much .


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 5, 2009)

So getting this the day it comes out. I loved COD 4. And this looks even better.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 5, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Is it just me.. or does the graphic suck?




MW2 is a very good looking game .


----------



## Vault (Oct 5, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Is it just me.. or does the graphic suck?



....................


----------



## Taki (Oct 5, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> They don't suck but they really didn't progress too much .



They wanted to keep a steady 600 Frames per second, just as COD4 was.


----------



## K-deps (Oct 5, 2009)

Great Campaign, Great MP, and Spec Ops which will be great as well....wow


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2009)

Taki said:


> They wanted to keep a steady 600 Frames per second, just as COD4 was.



That makes sense. I'm not saying the graphic is bad.. I'm just saying it's not cutting edge graphic. 

Im excited... I might pick up this game just for kicks.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 6, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Is it just me.. or does the graphic suck?


Troll?


But seriously, probably the best looking console game I've ever seen.


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2009)

600 frames per second lool what


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 6, 2009)

It's true nothing can explain the MP.


----------



## Thomaatj (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope for a longer SP


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2009)

No I'm not trolling. I'm for serious.. or maybe I just saw a really bad quality of it.


----------



## Slips (Oct 6, 2009)

Balls to the single player theres only one reason I'm pre-ordering this and that to kill you bastards online


----------



## Space Jam (Oct 6, 2009)

Yea i want it for the online multiplayer


----------



## Undercovermc (Oct 6, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Troll?
> 
> 
> But seriously, probably *the best looking console game I've ever seen.*



 **


----------



## Munken (Oct 6, 2009)

Twilit said:


> But seriously, probably the best looking console game I've ever seen.



u mad? 	:ho

the game looks good aright but nothing special tbh.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 6, 2009)

supposedly theyr going to make a CoD film


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Troll?
> 
> 
> But seriously, probably the best looking console game I've ever seen.



Wait.. are you trolling?


----------



## Twilit (Oct 6, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Wait.. are you trolling?


Aye, I'm just sayin it looks really amazing to me. I've heard Uncharted was one of the best looking games of all time, but having never played it, CoD 4 was the best looking for me.

And it's not like they'd cut the graphics quality for a sequel, right?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Aye, I'm just sayin it looks really amazing to me. I've heard Uncharted was one of the best looking games of all time, but having never played it, CoD 4 was the best looking for me.
> 
> And it's not like they'd cut the graphics quality for a sequel, right?



Go play Metal Gear Solid 4 bro.  Everything will look disgusting to you after that.


----------



## Memos (Oct 6, 2009)

Uncharted 2 is pretty much the best looking console game at the moment, but MW2 is not bad looking by any means.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 7, 2009)

Memos said:


> Uncharted 2 is pretty much the best looking console game at the moment, but MW2 is not bad looking by any means.



Hush or I will shun you.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 7, 2009)

Ehhh story mode ehhh.. All about online


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 7, 2009)

^What he/she/it said.


----------



## Munken (Oct 7, 2009)

SP in MW was fucking awesome


----------



## Twilit (Oct 7, 2009)

Munken said:


> SP in MW was fucking awesome


This


I just wish there was an online co-op for it this time around, as opposed to just Spec-Ops. 

Maybe it'll be epic sauce though.


----------



## Darth (Oct 7, 2009)

ONLINE CO-OP WOULD BE EPIC. 

Hell, even split screen co-op would be epic. Co-op of any kind is always fun.

Lets hope they have extra's other than the standard campaign and the standard online play.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2009)

They have two-player co-op special ops missions. =p


----------



## Vault (Oct 7, 2009)

Captain Price is in MW2  Fuck yeah, i knew he didnt die


----------



## Corruption (Oct 7, 2009)

I thought I heard a while back that there's going to be online co-op?

By no means CoD graphics are bad, but doesn't Killzone 2 have the best graphics on consoles?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2009)

Lolno.

Even though I don't give a rats arse about it, Drake's 2 does have the best graphics to date, but I'm sure it'll be surpassed within the year or so.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 7, 2009)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I thought I heard a while back that there's going to be online co-op?
> 
> By no means CoD graphics are bad, but doesn't Killzone 2 have the best graphics on consoles?


Yes there will be online co-op missions.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 11, 2009)

23 of them.


----------



## Little Washu (Oct 16, 2009)

Is it to late to still preorder?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 16, 2009)

Evangel said:


> Is it to late to still preorder?



Don't think so.


----------



## Little Washu (Oct 16, 2009)

^ I'll try to preorder it tommarrow then.


----------



## Roy (Oct 16, 2009)

You can pre-order until the last day before release I think. As long as they still have copies available.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 16, 2009)

Can't wait for this game to come out.


----------



## Kri (Oct 18, 2009)

Are none of you PC gamers? I would have expected this thread to be booming with rage when fourzerotwo announced IWNet and the removal of dedicated servers.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 18, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Are none of you PC gamers? I would have expected this thread to be booming with rage when fourzerotwo announced IWNet and the removal of dedicated servers.


I'm a PC gamer, but all my friends play CoD on console.  That's where I'll be.  IWNet isn't the end of the PC gaming world, but yea I can see many fools raging over it.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2009)

MW and (I predict, at least) MW2 are console shooters. One of very few FPS in which the controller was way more comfortable to play than mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 18, 2009)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> By no means CoD graphics are bad, but doesn't Killzone 2 have the best graphics on consoles?



"Best graphics" is a subjective topic. You'll get different answers from different people. 

I think most will at least agree that best console graphics are pretty much between these games: 

Killzone 2
Uncharted 2 
Metal Gear Solid 4 
Gears of War 2 
Resident Evil 5 (in certain levels)

MW 2 isn't even close.


----------



## RedHairedShanks (Oct 18, 2009)

I never really got into the COD4MW hype but I'll still be getting this the week it is released. I know it's all about the online play but I did enjoy the single player campaign in the first so I hope COD4MW2 delivers in that respect.


----------



## destinator (Oct 18, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Are none of you PC gamers? I would have expected this thread to be booming with rage when fourzerotwo announced IWNet and the removal of dedicated servers.



Preorder canceled .


----------



## AvieGo (Oct 18, 2009)

Can't wait for this game to come out for the PS3.


----------



## Shade737 (Oct 18, 2009)

I had made a topic but I guess it got deleted anyway there is a contest that is giving away free Modern Warfare 2 Prestige Edition. Its on Playfire.com and here is the link:



I've been a member on there for ages so I knows its legit.

Here are the answers:
1. Who is the developer behind MW2?
Infinity Ward

2. Which platforms is MW2 being released for?
PS3, Xbox 360 and PC

3. What is the release date for MW2?
November 10th 2009

4. Who is the well-known community manager / creative strategist for MW2?
fourzerotwo

5. Which of these is a confirmed new feature in the game?
Dual-wield handguns

6. What is the name of the MW2 comic book series being released?
Modern Warfare 2: Ghost

7. The MW2 dev team are using the same IW 4.0 game engine as used in COD4.
False - it's one iteration on

8. Who is publishing the game in Japan?
Square Enix

9. What is the name of your new unit in MW2?
Task Force 141

10. Who will you play as during the MW2 single-player campaign?
Sargeant Gary "Roach" Sanderson 

Enjoy


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

I think MOST FPS are better on console except gears of war just because its in 3rd person.

even then, console have more tournaments as compared to PC. 

I'm really looking forward to capture the flag, when I saw that multiplayer video I was like 'WANT!'


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 18, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> MW and (I predict, at least) MW2 are console shooters. One of very few FPS in which the controller was way more comfortable to play than mouse and keyboard.





Pandaza said:


> I think MOST FPS are better on console except gears of war just because its in 3rd person.
> 
> even then, console have more tournaments as compared to PC.


Oh how things have changed.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Oh how things have changed.



whoops! i worded wrong, I MEANT that FPS are better on PC and gears of war is the only good shooter on console


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 18, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> whoops! i worded wrong, I MEANT that FPS are better on PC and gears of war is the only good shooter on console


Oh ok ;3 that makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 18, 2009)

Cant wait to try the Vector AKA KRISS SUPER V this game is gonna be my life for some months


----------



## Corruption (Oct 18, 2009)

Seriously, MW2 will definitely be superior on the PC. The only CoD game I've played on PC was the first one and it was great for it, gameplay hasn't changed much since then.

Although, I'm in the same boat as you Stumpy, I'll be getting it for 360 because that's what all of my friends will be playing on.


----------



## Munken (Oct 18, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Are none of you PC gamers? I would have expected this thread to be booming with rage when fourzerotwo announced IWNet and the removal of dedicated servers.



Oh fuck this, I wasn't sure if I was going to get this game in the first place but now, definitely not.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 19, 2009)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Seriously, MW2 will definitely be superior on the PC. The only CoD game I've played on PC was the first one and it was great for it, gameplay hasn't changed much since then.


How is that possible? There won't be any dedicated servers for pc, not to mention no modding tools or anti-cheat.

Infinity Ward basically ditched the pc version to rot.


----------



## wiplok (Oct 19, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> How is that possible? There won't be any dedicated servers for pc, not to mention no modding tools or anti-cheat.
> 
> Infinity Ward basically ditched the pc version to rot.



yeah, read that yesterday, WTF?
i was going to buy this the second it came out, now, i dont really know....


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 19, 2009)

Everybody just remember who pulls Infinity Ward's strings.  I suspect the foul play is really on Activision's part.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2009)

Bobby = Satan


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 19, 2009)

i blame piracy


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 19, 2009)

Really, _really_ bad decision from IW. PC version is gonna lose a shitload of sales over this..


----------



## Munken (Oct 19, 2009)

HURR HURR

edit: 1 000 posts


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 19, 2009)

Not to disrespect or flame anyobody, but do you guys really beleive that sales will have a dramatic drop if people don't buy this game for the PC?

I mean, you have two consoles out there whom this game is being released for that has an enourmous fan base that is tearing itself to pieces to own this game...


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 19, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Not to disrespect or flame anyobody, but do you guys really beleive that sales will have a dramatic drop if people don't buy this game for the PC?
> 
> I mean, you have two consoles out there whom this game is being released for that has an enourmous fan base that is tearing itself to pieces to own this game...


I believe most of us should be sensible enough to know the only version of this game that may lose significant sales would be the PC version.  "Significant" sales on PC will only be a fraction of what the consoles sell.

I also believe that most of the people whining about it who want to PC version are going to buy it anyway.


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 19, 2009)

Well the COD4 PC community is huge, it's certainly gonna put a lot of them off at least..


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 19, 2009)

thank god im buying the console version but still, I think $60 is a lot for a computer game.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 19, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> thank god im buying the console version but still, I think $60 is a lot for a computer game.



Not even WoW is worth that much...


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 20, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> thank god im buying the console version but still, I think $60 is a lot for a computer game.



It will launch in the UK @ £55. Thats roughly $90.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> It will launch in the UK @ ?55. Thats roughly $90.



Dude, that's fucking robbery....


----------



## Barry. (Oct 21, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> It will launch in the UK @ ?55. Thats roughly $90.



Wow...that sucks.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 21, 2009)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Cant wait to try the Vector AKA KRISS SUPER V this game is gonna be my life for some months



months? try one full year. when COD4 came out. I played it for more than a year. that whole year, about 70% of my time was spent playing COD4....and this one promises to be an even better single and multiplayer experience


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 21, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> It will launch in the UK @ ?55. Thats roughly $90.



dang, you know how many used games i could buy with that


----------



## Slips (Oct 21, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Dude, that's fucking robbery....



Its pocket money 

I buy around 3 games a month for your so called $60

I have mine pre ordered for around 50 quid and if it gives me as much enjoyment as Cod4 I'd pay thrice it


----------



## Toffeeman (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah to be fair, even though it sounds bad it isn't _that_ expensive. Most 360 and PS3 titles launch over here at £40 which is reasonable for most "complete" games. They've upped the price of MW2 only because they know it will sell well regardless. It's been the no. 1 preordered game here for months now.


----------



## Hollowized (Oct 21, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]XUpZVnceJx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taki (Oct 21, 2009)

$ 90 in the UK?

Capitalism at its finest.


----------



## Twilit (Oct 21, 2009)

I'll still be spending ~$80 for the Collectors Ed.

FuckWANTNOW.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you guys know if the Night Vision goggles the you get in the special edition are the legit goggles that soldiers themselves acquire?

Or are they just graded down versions of goggles...


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 22, 2009)

...

You'll pay about $100 for NVD. Of course they're going to be shit-versions.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm part of the boycott of this game. IW are truly retarded in getting rid of dedicated servers. Their reasons don't make sense at all and if they're trying to boost sales on the PC, this isn't the right thing to do. Steam alone helps stop piracy, this Iw.net things cripples the community a ton and makes pirating even harder. They could have gone without iw.net matchmaking shit. They even said we're getting the same exact game as the console which we don't want lmfao. A ton of PC games are horrible ports but cod was decent as a pc game until they took are servers . If they don't change this, they are truly ignorant and the game will have the same success at UT3 on the PC. Fans ditched it.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, because making pirating harder is such a bad financial move.

MW2 is going to sell more than you will ever be able to count, even if they never even fucking bothered with the PC version. And I, for one, will gladly buy the 360 version and play it like a gleeful little whore.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Oct 22, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Yes, because making pirating harder is such a bad financial move.



no it isn't a bad move. but getting rid of dedicated servers for it's pc users who have been playing their game since cod1 is. As if the game isn't already consolized enough, matchmaking makes the online experience very closed. They might as well not even both making a pc version. Their move to not include a server browsing list was the like dump they'll take on the pc community. The move to use vac and steam was good enough alone to stop piracy. No need for iw.net


----------



## Twilit (Oct 22, 2009)

~Kaio-Cam~ said:


> no it isn't a bad move. but getting rid of dedicated servers for it's pc users who have been playing their game since cod1 is. As if the game isn't already consolized enough, matchmaking makes the online experience very closed. They might as well not even both making a pc version. Their move to not include a server browsing list was the like dump they'll take on the pc community. The move to use vac and steam was good enough alone to stop piracy. No need for iw.net


News flash, PC isn't their top concern.

Premium Console Bundle for? Xbox 360.

Multiple Map Packs initially going to be exclusive for? Xbox 360.

Let's be realistic here. They're putting the most work into the unit which will sell the most. I bet 360 could outsell PS3 and PC combined.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 23, 2009)

Im buying this game. Shit.. I am fucked.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Oct 23, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Im buying this game. Shit.. I am fucked.



Same here, and for *this* title I _refuse_ to allow economical concerns to deter me from picking it up the first day of its release, as I did regarding Uncharted 2.


----------



## Darth (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh shit, I regret buying those shoes now.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Oct 25, 2009)

Twilit said:


> News flash, PC isn't their top concern.
> 
> Premium Console Bundle for? Xbox 360.
> 
> ...



It was the PC gamers that made Call of Duty popular, if it wasn't for the PC gamers, there wouldn't have even been any sequels to the very first Call of Duty. To make the sequel to Modern Warfare multiplayer play inferior to the original's multiplayer is a slap in the face.

Honestly, I wasn't planning on getting it right away. But with the online play being inferior to CoD4's online play, why spend the money? I will stick with CoD4 and not give them another penny. 

I'll wait for Bad Company 2.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 25, 2009)

Illl be planning an assult on my local gamestation 12am like i did with cod4. I will lie covered in mud in the bushes by the door and as they open, spring into action taking no prisoners. An episode of 24 will look like Play school compared to what will happen if i dont get my copy on day of release.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 25, 2009)

I can't wait to get my prestige edition and just go to the roof and test it out


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 26, 2009)

I guess I'm in the minority here that will buy it when it's under $30, if at all.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 26, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I guess I'm in the minority here that will buy it when it's under $30, if at all.


By the time MW2 goes down to $30 we will all be playing MW3   Sorry bro.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Oct 26, 2009)

Even MW1 is still selling at like 50 bones, lol.


----------



## wiplok (Oct 26, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Even MW1 is still selling at like 50 bones, lol.



yeah, wtf, im amazed how the price hasnt drop and it's been 2 years


----------



## The Boss (Oct 26, 2009)

I want MW2.... :FAP :FAP :FAP

NOV 10th!!


----------



## Twilit (Oct 26, 2009)

wiplok said:


> yeah, wtf, im amazed how the price hasnt drop and it's been 2 years


I predict it goes down to 30 after the 10th.

It's still selling at this price, hell.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 27, 2009)

Has anyone heard of shooting civilians in Modern Warfare 2 controversy?

There was a video of it, but most of them were taken down. It shows a player in MW2 as part of a terrorist team, going into an airport mall and mowing down a bunch of civilians. Not just one or two, but dozens at least

And, here comes Jack thompson...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 27, 2009)

_Umm, honestly, who the fuck cares? Last i heard that's what terrorist do, so i'm glad something like that would be added._


----------



## wiplok (Oct 27, 2009)

Twilit said:


> I predict it goes down to 30 after the 10th.
> 
> It's still selling at this price, hell.



I might buy it once the price goes down 




ExoSkel said:


> Has anyone heard of shooting civilians in Modern Warfare 2 controversy?
> 
> There was a video of it, but most of them were taken down. It shows a player in MW2 as part of a terrorist team, going into an airport mall and mowing down a bunch of civilians. Not just one or two, but dozens at least
> 
> And, here comes Jack thompson...



Actually, I just read about it! Does anyone has a link to the vid?
I read about it here 

PS: FOUND IT!!!
Might contain spoilers guys, so beware


----------



## Taki (Oct 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, you play as a undercover CIA agent, so does soften the blow?




Even if it doesnt, its an M rated game. Deal with it.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 27, 2009)

wow, video no longer available because activision took it down.

I guess it was inappropriate and they might have to remove that


----------



## Twilit (Oct 27, 2009)

Instead of Nazi Zombie...

Innocent Bystanders ! Comin one after the other!


----------



## Barry. (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Stumpy (Oct 28, 2009)

@some of the above

I guess this is where I stop visiting this thread until release.  See you all in 12 days.


----------



## Gene (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Overwatch (Nov 1, 2009)

9 more days...


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 1, 2009)

Grungeman said:


> 9 more days...



yup 9 more days till my GOGGLES HAHA :repstorm


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 1, 2009)

LoL, you should be proud of wearing that ridiculous looking goggle.


----------



## Slips (Nov 1, 2009)

9 days ?

Blows dust off cod4 

Time to get a bit of praccy in


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 1, 2009)

I am so not going to have a life for the next couple of months


----------



## Slips (Nov 1, 2009)

Been watching streams for most of the day. Got a nice feel of a few maps already 

Some of the kill streaks are great


----------



## Gene (Nov 1, 2009)

lol Activision. The video was removed.

Martyrdom is now a deathstreak from what I heard so let's rejoice.


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 1, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> LoL, you should be proud of wearing that ridiculous looking goggle.



the goggle doesn't look bad really except that the fact that it come with soap's head which kind of scare me.


----------



## K-deps (Nov 1, 2009)

The Cheytec Sniper is haawt


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 2, 2009)

What the fuck?  We will have to wait and see which/how many playlists this shit is on, but I don't like the idea of it.

If you can't tell from the screen, Inifinity Ward has somehow disabled Party Chat use in some playlists.  Probably in hopes of limiting cross team chat and such exploitative actions.


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 2, 2009)

Tactical Nuclear Airstrike confirmed at 25 kill streak.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 2, 2009)

fuck i heard they're not making it for PC


----------



## Slips (Nov 2, 2009)

HK-47 said:


> Tactical Nuclear Airstrike confirmed at 25 kill streak.



I seen it a lot of people are bitching like hell over it yet it wont matter

1) You have to chose the perk
2) If someone has 25 kills theres a good chance its game over anyway
3) Its hard enough getting 25 kills 


From what I've seen in the streams theres a chopper on screen 80% of the map and air strikes/ pred missles every couple of minutes. A nuke will be rare as hell


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 2, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> fuck i heard they're not making it for PC



No, Pc was turned into the dumbed down console version, and it's $10 more because Activison wants to be dick heads.

- No Dedicated Severs (match making only)
- No mods
- Full Steam Ingratiation


I'm missing a lot of stuff they took out. The game has a boycott going for the PC version.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 2, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> The game has a boycott going for the PC version.


Which it will soon die out. Just like any other video game boycott.


----------



## Id (Nov 3, 2009)

First Review is out.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2009)

Single player looking good! Multi looks same old same old.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 3, 2009)

Fucking spoilers in that review. D:


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 3, 2009)

Shit, that review kind of disappointed me.  I hope the game looks better IRL.

I've been needing a good FPS ever since Killzone 2.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 3, 2009)

someone playing the game online


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Shit, that review kind of disappointed me.  I hope the game looks better IRL.
> 
> I've been needing a good FPS ever since Killzone 2.



Mean need a good one after seeing how bad Killzone 2 was?  I kid 

Looks pretty good to me anyway, graphic wise.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 3, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I guess I'm in the minority here that will buy it when it's under $30, if at all.



 COD4 hasn't even dropped below 50 bucks. good luck with waiting for it to  go below 30


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 3, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> COD4 hasn't even dropped below 50 bucks. good luck with waiting for it to  go below 30




If your lucky ebay will be flooded.


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> COD4 hasn't even dropped below 50 bucks. good luck with waiting for it to go below 30


Funny enough, Uncharted 2 dropped to $50 after like a week.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2009)

Haven't really owned/played the hell out of a COD game since COD 2 for my PC. I think it's about time I get a new installment in the series and it's looking like this will be it. I was originally going to get it for my PC because (mouse + keyboard = too good) but I now decided to get it for my PS3 since SC2 and D3 will dominate my PC play either way.

Looking forward to the release of this game, wish I pre-ordered it.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Fucking spoilers in that review. D:



you will still play the game....and you will still like it


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 4, 2009)

in a few days MW2! cant wait to play. although its a shame pc users dont have dedicated servers, but maybe it might work. i play console mostly anyways, though its a shame xbox360 MW2 has selective party chat. i hope its only for S/D and not all playlists. regardless i guess in the long run it might be for the better. I CANT WAIT TO PLAY


----------



## Darth (Nov 4, 2009)

15 days until it's released here.

That tactical airstrike looks freakin awesome.


----------



## Bombtrack (Nov 4, 2009)

only a week left, man I can't wait 
i'm so glad this game is from infinity wards. treyarch is fail just look at world at war


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 4, 2009)

So close 

First Uncharted 2 and soon MW2.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 4, 2009)

_Finally_ preordered it today for the 360. Been waiting months for this moment.

Just hope it lives up to expectations. Pretty psyched for next week now.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 4, 2009)

nothing lives up to the hype but this might get close.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 4, 2009)

When the hell are they gonna review this? There's less than six days left, reviews should have been out days ago no?


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 4, 2009)

I just hope I don't stop playing like I did COD4. Everyone was level 60s when I finally fired it up again.


----------



## TheGoldenWang (Nov 4, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 gonna be fucking aws


----------



## Raiyu (Nov 4, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]429l13dS6kQ[/YOUTUBE]

I wouldn't watch it if you don't want spoilers.


----------



## Gene (Nov 5, 2009)

Fucking awesome trailer. Need this game now.


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 5, 2009)

the trailer is so epic, I can't wait.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Nov 5, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> No, Pc was turned into the dumbed down console version, and it's $10 more because Activison wants to be dick heads.
> 
> - No Dedicated Severs (match making only)
> - No mods
> ...



When I heard this, they instantly loss my business.  The two things that separate the PC and Console versions of the game got taken away.

The funny thing is, there's even an interview when CoD4:MW1 came out with one of developers saying that Custom Mods were a defining aspect for the PC community and that they would embrace that aspect.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> When the hell are they gonna review this? There's less than six days left, reviews should have been out days ago no?



No, not really. A lot of publishers generally don't let companies review their games so early unless they rate them above x.x.


----------



## Darth (Nov 5, 2009)

Holy shit. Did I just see a space battle in that trailer?

Crazy.


----------



## Bombtrack (Nov 5, 2009)

Holy shit, never seen that trailer before but it looks awsome!


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2009)

*SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACE! * :fapfapfapfap!! I am soooooo getting this game!


----------



## Lucius (Nov 5, 2009)

actually liked that eminem song. cool remix. cool trailer. lol @ space. how epic can it be?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2009)

The space part is prolly just like the post-nuke one of Jackson.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2009)

Dude.. it doesn't fucking matter. We go to space.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2009)

That's what Mass Effect 2 is for.

...oh wait.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 5, 2009)

Mass Effect is epic.. 

 *S P  A C E ! ! ! !*


----------



## Bombtrack (Nov 5, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Dude.. it doesn't fucking matter. We go to space.



maybe we will see .... ALIENS


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 5, 2009)

What
The
Fuck??

I had to read that on three different websites to finally believe that bullshit.  That shit makes me want to take back my 360 pre order, but I know I can't be that guy in my group of friends without this game.  Fuck.  Absolutely sickening.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 5, 2009)

Four days til Modern Warfare 2. Word.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 5, 2009)

Is that PC only news? If so, then oh well, I'm getting it for console.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 5, 2009)

Console my G. Console.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 5, 2009)

Christ, I'm glad I decided to get it for my PS3 rather than my PC. The Console version seems it didn't as raped as the PC version.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 5, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Is that PC only news? If so, then oh well, I'm getting it for console.


The only differences between the PC and console versions now is fucking mouse control, text chat, and graphics settings.  I was tolerant of the lack of dedicated servers and custom maps, but ffs Infinity Ward is castrating PC gaming.


Violent-nin said:


> Christ, I'm glad I decided to get it for my PS3 rather than my PC. The Console version seems it didn't as raped as the PC version.


Actually, all the bad shit the PC version has been getting basically just puts it on the same level as the console versions.  Activision is jacking the price of the PC version up, yet stripping features.  Bullshit.

end rage


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 5, 2009)

I feel your pain man. I'm a PC gamer as well and usually I would of got this game for the PC but I decided to get the console version.

I wonder who's going with what, aka 360, PS3 or PC....this thread lacks a poll.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2009)

Of course the one game I wasn't that hyped for - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY4UrLNhpvk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 5, 2009)

Lol wow my son.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 5, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Of course the one game I wasn't that hyped for -


lol.

Was that the special but not SUPER special goggles edition?  Grats.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep, i gets call of duty 1!


----------



## Furious George (Nov 5, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Of course the one game I wasn't that hyped for -
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY4UrLNhpvk[/YOUTUBE]



LOL. Nice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Of course the one game I wasn't that hyped for -
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY4UrLNhpvk[/YOUTUBE]



I like the wallpaper more than both games.


----------



## Roy (Nov 5, 2009)

@crazy - niceeee XD. How did you get it before us? -__-


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2009)

Roy said:


> @crazy - niceeee XD. How did you get it before us? -__-



He works at a store, I believe. He gets most of his games early like that.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 5, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> What
> The
> Fuck??
> 
> I had to read that on three different websites to finally believe that bullshit.  That shit makes me want to take back my 360 pre order, but I know I can't be that guy in my group of friends without this game.  Fuck.  Absolutely sickening.



Why would you cancel your 360 pre-order? Nothing in that article concerns the console version of MW2. Even if you think what they're doing to hardcore PC gamers is wrong, it's only a video game, not a matter of life and death.


----------



## Roy (Nov 5, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> He works at a store, I believe. He gets most of his games early like that.



Lucky D:....


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 5, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Why would you cancel your 360 pre-order? Nothing in that article concerns the console version of MW2. Even if you think what they're doing to hardcore PC gamers is wrong, it's only a video game, not a matter of life and death.


I am a PC gamer.  Much like some people felt the need to boycott Shadow Complex because of its association with Orson Scott Card and his anti-gayness, I feel some desire to not give Activision my $60 while they are spitting in the face of PC gamers.

Note: Gay rights is a much more noble and real issue than my shitty love for playing good games on my over priced game box.

In the Naruto Forums Gaming Department, sometimes I like to take games seriously, but yes I know there are much worse things going on in this world than Actard charging $60 for a computer game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2009)

So far besides the goddamn boring intermission cutscenes I'm enjoying single player. However must go back to Dragon age for tonight.


----------



## Roy (Nov 6, 2009)

Isn't it illegal for you to play it before the release date though?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2009)

i thought games shipped to stores had wrapping on it that said like do not sell or open till the games release date


----------



## Roy (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah, most big games do, which is why I was asking.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2009)

looks to me like Crazy be breakin' the law


----------



## Roy (Nov 6, 2009)

Ill have to confiscate the evidence.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 6, 2009)

The amount of stores (even supermarkets) that are doing all sorts of deals and trade-ins here in the UK for just this one game is ridiculous. HMV are opening 123 stores at midnight on Monday. Won't be surprised in the least if it turns out to be a record-breaker.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2009)

Roy said:


> Isn't it illegal for you to play it before the release date though?



No, it's not. It's only illegal to sell the game before the embargo date, but that's on the retailer's head. Beyond that, as long as your copy wasn't stolen from the factory or whatever (which'd get you a fencing charge over your head), you're safe.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2009)

I went to acti's warehouse and stole a copy 

Nah it's new york, there's no such thing as street dates.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 6, 2009)

Just preordered my COD4 yesterday. I was kinda late on it


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2009)

...how can you pre-order a game that was released two years ago?


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 6, 2009)

the gamestop i preordered from wont break street dates  oh well midnight launch then


----------



## Barry. (Nov 6, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Just preordered my COD4 yesterday. I was kinda late on it





Hangat?r said:


> ...how can you pre-order a game that was released two years ago?



I'm pretty sure he meant to say COD:MW2. If not, well that just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Roy (Nov 6, 2009)

Unless he lives in the most isolated place in the world.


----------



## Roy (Nov 6, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> No, it's not. It's only illegal to sell the game before the embargo date, but that's on the retailer's head. Beyond that, as long as your copy wasn't stolen from the factory or whatever (which'd get you a fencing charge over your head), you're safe.


I see. Looks like he's fine then.



crazymtf said:


> I went to acti's warehouse and stole a copy
> 
> Nah it's new york, there's no such thing as street dates.



lol


Hey guys, should I pre-order or just try my luck on the..10th?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 6, 2009)

Call of Duty MW2 on PC?


----------



## Ziko (Nov 6, 2009)

Just finished the campain, and holy cow, the last few minutes were freaking awesome!
The rest is basically CoD 4 x10, which of course means it's freaking awesome.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 6, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Just finished the campain, and holy cow, the last few minutes were freaking awesome!
> The rest is basically CoD 4 x10, which of course means it's freaking awesome.



^ Better hope you don't have it on Xbox. A ton of people were already banned for buying it early :rofl


----------



## Lucius (Nov 6, 2009)

can't imagine they ban you for the retail version. heared the 360 version was leaked and thats why a ton of ppl got banned


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 6, 2009)

Lucius said:


> can't imagine they ban you for the retail version. heared the 360 version was leaked and thats why a ton of ppl got banned



People who bought it early anyway are still getting banned. It doesn't matter how you got it. Just go to the Bans/Suspensions in the Xbox forums


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2009)

Well that's easy. Simply play it offline until Tuesday.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 6, 2009)

The game is leaked already? Daaaaaaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 6, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Well that's easy. Simply play it offline until Tuesday.



They will ban you anyway because of the achievement dates


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 6, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> They will ban you anyway because of the achievement dates



Can't get achievements if you're not even signed in on your profile


----------



## Little Washu (Nov 6, 2009)

Apparently the guide is available at Barnes and Nobles.  Did not bother getting it though due to spoilers and there is no point in it anyway.  Just wanted to let you guys know.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 6, 2009)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Can't get achievements if you're not even signed in on your profile



Yea if you play offline you won't be able to use your xbox live profile.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 6, 2009)

Who the hell cares about spoilers for a COD game?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2009)

Because of an epic single-player?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 6, 2009)

CoD4 had at least one or two amazing moments I wouldn't have wanted to be spoiled for me.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought crawling around after the nuclear blast and actually just dying was one of the most amazing moments I've experienced in a single player shooter.


----------



## Zenou (Nov 6, 2009)

Ugh, I don't know what version to get.

Dedicated servers really puts me off the PC version.

PS3 has splitscreen right? Makes me wanna get that.

Uhhh... Still aiming for PC for the mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2009)

Zeno said:


> Ugh, I don't know what version to get.
> 
> Dedicated servers really puts me off the PC version.
> 
> ...



Both the Console versions (360/PS3) have Local Co-op


----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2009)

^ lol
translated to: _"Why the fuck would anybody want to buy this anymore!"_


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2009)

I despise the 18 player max.

I love my little 40 player blood baths.


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2009)

Crawling the nuclear blast was awesome after seeing the nuke go i was awed. But Jackson dying  so not cool


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> People who bought it early anyway are still getting banned. It doesn't matter how you got it. Just go to the Bans/Suspensions in the Xbox forums



People lie. I've been playing games early since xbox 360 came out and never once got banned nor any of my friends who play it early. They are banning people who have a modded system, not the game. Not to mention the game already has over 200,000 people playing. Yeah cause xbox is gonna ban 200,000 subscribers and lose all that money


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 7, 2009)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> When I heard this, they instantly loss my business.  The two things that separate the PC and Console versions of the game got taken away.
> 
> The funny thing is, there's even an interview when CoD4:MW1 came out with one of developers saying that Custom Mods were a defining aspect for the PC community and that they would embrace that aspect.



The maps for MW1 are amazing, the ones made by modders that is. I think they're better than the ones made by IW.


----------



## tonythetiger (Nov 7, 2009)

just got the game today and it's fucking awesome. not playing on LIVE though until the release date.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 7, 2009)

DS is a monster, I see him playing MW2 right now.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 7, 2009)

Send us some codes DS.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 7, 2009)

Sounds like my kinda game.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

We should hit up some private matches between us NFers when the game comes out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2009)

Depends what you guys are playing it on, aka PS3, PC, or 360. I pray there's a fair amount of people playing on PS3.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

I think most people will buy it on 360.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2009)

Lame.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

Its best on 360, bro.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 7, 2009)

I got the prestige edition for 360


----------



## Munken (Nov 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> Its best on 360, bro.



PREPARE FOR SHITSTORM


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> I got the prestige edition for 360


Heh. Way to announce your retardation proudly.


Munken said:


> PREPARE FOR SHITSTORM



Why? It's true. Better online, superior controller, party-chat (if that isn't disabled, at least)


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 7, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Depends what you guys are playing it on, aka PS3, PC, or 360. I pray there's a fair amount of people playing on PS3.



Count me in!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2009)

Well from what I'm getting in my store it's about 3 to 1 for xbox 360. So we sold about 110 copies of MW2 for 360 and sold about 35 or so on ps3. Sold a fair amount for early game, will know more when it's the actual date.


----------



## Taki (Nov 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well from what I'm getting in my store it's about 3 to 1 for xbox 360. So we sold about 110 copies of MW2 for 360 and sold about 35 or so on ps3. Sold a fair amount for early game, will know more when it's the actual date.



There was an Amazon pre-order chart that someone on IW forums posted a while back. It went; 360: 67% and Ps3 19%, and PC: 4% (this was released after IW took away dedicated servers)


----------



## Little Washu (Nov 7, 2009)

I predict record absence from school on Tuesday.


----------



## Vault (Nov 7, 2009)

I cant wait to play this


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm going to be buying it on the 360  controller is more suited for shooters than the PS3 imo.


----------



## Vault (Nov 7, 2009)

I wouldnt say much but its definitely better


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2009)

actually that's a typo i meant to say more...fixing now


----------



## Taki (Nov 7, 2009)

Evangel said:


> I predict record absence from school on Tuesday.



5%, at least at my HS.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2009)

just pass off the absence as Swine Flu


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 7, 2009)

Sadly, when the game comes out...I won't be playing it since I have midterm on tuesday  

I can't wait for it though, its going to be so epic


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like majority of people are getting it on 360, ugh damnit.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> just pass off the absence as Swine Flu


There will be an outbreak of the H1MW2 virus on Tuesday all across North America.  Keep your friends and family away from any and all video game retailers.

You have been warned.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 7, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Looks like majority of people are getting it on 360, ugh damnit.



Lol, Vio. 

Anyway, I'll be getting this for the 360 as well.


----------



## Taki (Nov 7, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Looks like majority of people are getting it on 360, ugh damnit.



So? 

Its okay if you play on the PS3. It only matter what the majority of your friends play on.


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 7, 2009)

Taki said:


> So?
> 
> Its okay if you play on the PS3. It only matter what the majority of your friends play on.



QFT.

I wish the console MW2 can lean...it'll be so much better.

Yeah, Idk why but the 360 controller feels great for shooter.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2009)

Taki said:


> So?
> 
> Its okay if you play on the PS3. It only matter what the majority of your friends play on.



That`s just the point, I want to play with majority with my friends. But I`m not going to go and buy a 360 just for this sole purpose so basically I`m stuck.

I was just hoping a lot of people planned to get it on PS3 but that doesn`t seem to be happening. If they didn`t rape the PC version so bad I would just get that because mouse + keyboard is too good.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2009)

I am getting the PS3 version.


----------



## Munken (Nov 7, 2009)

THE PC VERSION HAS IN GAME TEXT CHAT


----------



## Wicked (Nov 7, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Looks like majority of people are getting it on 360, ugh damnit.



So what? 360 gamers are trash compared to ps3 gamers.. we always beat them in everything!  I kid i kid.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2009)

Tears said:


> So what? 360 gamers are trash compared to ps3 gamers.. we always beat them in everything!  I kid i kid.



Haha, oh man the 360 gamers are going to kill you for saying that.


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 7, 2009)

Tears said:


> So what? 360 gamers are trash compared to ps3 gamers.. we always beat them in everything!  I kid i kid.



Haha, you had me pumping there for a sec, I was like wow there. 

I know I a bit late but I hear you can do customize perks? and apparently the game came out already...freaking china town...they seem to have everything


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2009)

RAWWWR!!!



I've played through half of it yesterday.  Muuuuuuuch better than the first Modern Warfare.  I'm not the best at FPS, but I'm soldiering my way through the Hardened difficulty.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Munken (Nov 7, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> RAWWWR!!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Furious George (Nov 7, 2009)

Everyone thinks there SOOO cool with they're early copies of Modern Warfare 2 when they're posting their pictures of the box but i ask you how do we know they really have the game I mean its just a stupid box and SO WHAT IF THEY DO you're not better then us Donkey and Crazy I bet if we got into a fight in real life I would stomp you out and i'm not just saying that to be cool on the net I mean it i live in queens come see me GRRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2009)

Donkey is pretty much better than you, bro. He'll be pullin' some o' dat Bukkage shizzle on you. ...you can't match the EoY with your SoY.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

I always go through the single player in Veteran, so I don't have to beat it twice xD


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2009)

^Fuck that shit.  Veteran in COD4 was the stupidest shit ever... but I still beat everything but Mile High Club on Vet.  I'm the loser there.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2009)

I fucking hated One Shot, One Kill on every difficulty. War Pig wasn't fun, either.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 7, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Donkey is pretty much better than you, bro. He'll be pullin' some o' dat Bukkage shizzle on you. ...you can't match the EoY with your SoY.



You want some of this too you're not better then me i don't care if you do have those guys boxing in your avy avatars are cheap just like talk i live in queens come on down.mad


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> ^Fuck that shit.  Veteran in COD4 was the stupidest shit ever... but I still beat everything but Mile High Club on Vet.  I'm the loser there.


yeah, I didn't beat MHC either.


Hangat?r said:


> I fucking hated One Shot, One Kill on every difficulty. War Pig wasn't fun, either.



I had more problems in that one level before you open that huge ass metal door to disable to bomb or some shit, fucking hated that  level.


----------



## Felix (Nov 7, 2009)

I've decided to not buy this game
I feel so shitted on by Activision that it's not even funny


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

PC gamer  ?


----------



## Felix (Nov 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> PC gamer  ?



At least for this kind of FPS that require some heavy reactions and precision aiming.

I loved CoD4 so much on the PC...
Hadn't so much fun with an Military FPS since Counter Strike


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 7, 2009)

Felix said:


> I've decided to not buy this game
> I feel so shitted on by Activision that it's not even funny



yeah  i feel your pain. but theres another modern military shooter coming out that looks really good. Battlefield: bad company 2 by EA. that ones still got dedicated servers at least


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> yeah, I didn't beat MHC either.
> 
> 
> I had more problems in that one level before you open that huge ass metal door to disable to bomb or some shit, fucking hated that  level.



"No fighting in the war room" i think that was...i hated it too.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2009)

Felix said:


> At least for this kind of FPS that require some heavy reactions and precision aiming.
> 
> I loved CoD4 so much on the PC...
> Hadn't so much fun with an Military FPS since Counter Strike


I admire the strength you have to make such a decision.  I'm buying the console version, but I am seriously repulsed by Infinity Ward lately.

I will also refer you to Bad Company 2.  Hopefully it isn't as much of a console game as the last one was though.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2009)

Lolqueens        .


----------



## Felix (Nov 7, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I admire the strength you have to make such a decision.  I'm buying the console version, but I am seriously repulsed by Infinity Ward lately.
> 
> I will also refer you to Bad Company 2.  Hopefully it isn't as much of a console game as the last one was though.



I didn't like Bad Company 1 since it didn't feel like a Battlefield game...
But god...
BC2 looks awesomely improved

I'm really sorry for not getting Modern Warfare 2. My friends and old clan contacts are getting it, however, I just can't due to a question of principle. 
Same reason I'm not buying Left 4 Dead 2. Played the demo, found nothing that could not be done Left 4 Dead 1.
Felt completely robbed by Valve. Doesn't even look the same company from the times of Half Life 1 & Team Fortress 2


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> "No fighting in the war room" i think that was...i hated it too.


Yeah, I think it was. That level was a son of a bitch on Veteran.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> Yeah, I think it was. That level was a son of a bitch on Veteran.



i hated the level with the Ferris Wheel on Veteran, took me forever.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> i hated the level with the Ferris Wheel on Veteran, took me forever.



You know what? Surprisingly I beat that one in my second try. I remember really struggling with it when I played in on Hardened though.


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 7, 2009)

Cyckness queens what??

IW basically got lazy and decided to just make the console version because they know people would buy the PC version anyways. 

I guess I'll still be seeing people play MW1 on PC then.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2009)

Veteran on Modern Warfare was just a long series of encounters in which the player thought 

"THIS IS SO FUCKING STUPID.  If I could just get past this one... fucking... part..."

followed by

"FUCK.  It only took me two hours of real time to progress one minute in this game, but I did it and it cannot possibly get harder than what I just went through, right?"

and returning to

"THIS IS SO FUCKING STUPID.  If I could just get past this one... fucking... part..."


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2009)

^ I breezed through everything until the Ferris Wheel part, you can get by most stuff just by running to the next checkpoint really fast and wishing for luck.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

^Lol. Thats what I did in the level where you take out the tanks and then have to go run down a hill for the rescue or whatever.



Stumpy said:


> Veteran on Modern Warfare was just a long series of encounters in which the player thought
> 
> "THIS IS SO FUCKING STUPID.  If I could just get past this one... fucking... part..."
> 
> ...




Yeah, I had those moments. You bet your ass it was worth it when I beat it though.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2009)

Mile High Club was more of a...
"This is too hard i fucking give up"


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 7, 2009)

My brother is a beast at Mile High, he could do it blindfolded if he wanted to.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2009)

I got to the end and accidentally shot the Hostage in the head


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> My brother is a beast at Mile High, he could do it blindfolded if he wanted to.


Too bad you're not your brother.


Gnome on Fire said:


> I got to the end and accidentally shot the Hostage in the head





Oh wow. I would have raged like crazy.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2009)

that's pretty much the point where i said fuck that.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 7, 2009)

Anyone know if this supports custom soundtracks?


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 7, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I got to the end and accidentally shot the Hostage in the head


Wow that must suck. Why don't you try shooting at his leg, it's basically a guaranteed kill.


Roy said:


> Too bad you're not your brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite the clever joke.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

@Boss- I don't think so.



Gnome on Fire said:


> that's pretty much the point where i said fuck that.



The farthest I got was one of the last hall ways before the hostage thing. I just didn't wanna try anymore and I went to online.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2009)

Pandaza said:


> Cyckness queens what??
> 
> IW basically got lazy and decided to just make the console version because they know people would buy the PC version anyways.
> 
> I guess I'll still be seeing people play MW1 on PC then.



Guess what, MW1 was a console game as well.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm totally taking my chances buying this game. My 360 is fucked up so even if I buy it I don't have the guarantee than ill be able to play it >_>


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Everyone thinks there SOOO cool with they're early copies of Modern Warfare 2 when they're posting their pictures of the box but i ask you how do we know they really have the game I mean its just a stupid box and SO WHAT IF THEY DO you're not better then us Donkey and Crazy I bet if we got into a fight in real life I would stomp you out and i'm not just saying that to be cool on the net I mean it i live in queens come see me GRRRRRRRR!!!





On another note, I think it's funny how the game asks you if you would like to skip some of the "moral dilemma" acts because it involves you doing fucked up stuff.  

And Roy, the soccer chick is awesome no?  Show me your rage!


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't think I can be as extreme as her. xD



Donkey Show said:


> On another note, I think it's funny how the game asks you if you would like to skip some of the "moral dilemma" acts because it involves you doing fucked up stuff.



Examples please.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 7, 2009)

WTF.....


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 7, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I got to the end and accidentally shot the Hostage in the head





Roy said:


> Too bad you're not your brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got the end twice and failed because I didn't know you were supposed to shoot him in the head. Not only did I almost break my controller, but I felt so fucking stupid. Took me another 45 minutes of strained eye-sight, sweaty hands and shredded vocal chords before I finally got to the end again.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> I don't think I can be as extreme as her. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Examples please.




*Spoiler*: _story spoiler_ 



You team up with the main baddie, Makarov, for an undercover deal and waste a fuck ton of civilians in the airport to "send a message."




You have the option to skip it during the mission if you're feeling it's a bit too much for you to handle.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> *Spoiler*: _story spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you do it? And is there consequences for skipping it, or all it does is skip to the next level?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> Did you do it? And is there consequences for skipping it, or all it does is skip to the next level?



It just skips to the next level apparently, but yeah, I did it.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

I would do it. Its just a fucking game anyways.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> I would do it. Its just a fucking game anyways.



Hey, there are some sensitive ass people out there (Cyckness), so you know?


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 7, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> It just skips to the next level apparently, but yeah, I did it.



So I'm guessing it didn't affect you much at all?


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Nov 7, 2009)

Im getting the game this week. This is going to be the first COD game I have ever played. I heard it was a little difficult. Is it any good?


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 7, 2009)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Im getting the game this week. This is going to be the first COD game I have ever played. I heard it was a little difficult. Is it any good?



The online is going to be brutal, since almost everyone has played the first game like a religion. The Single player isn't hard at all though, and it's very good both on and off line.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Hey, there are some sensitive ass people out there (Cyckness), so you know?



Lol. Really?

You playing it for 360 or PS3?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 7, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> So I'm guessing it didn't affect you much at all?



Like Roy said, it's a videogame.  I've seen some pretty messed up shit when I was in the Army, but fiction and reality are isn't an issue for me.  But with all the fucking soccer moms out there, people are quick to look for a scapegoat if someone else goes on a shooting spree in the near future.

And yes, the game is good.  Aside from online, you have the special ops missions that can be played splitscreen locally, so you have more options for multiplayer aside from online play.

And I'm playing the PS3 version.  My 360 is away for the usual fixing up, blah blah blah.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2009)

Nice to see at least some PS3 users.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Like Roy said, it's a videogame.  I've seen some pretty messed up shit when I was in the Army, but fiction and reality are isn't an issue for me.  But with all the fucking soccer moms out there, people are quick to look for a scapegoat if someone else goes on a shooting spree in the near future.
> 
> And yes, the game is good.  Aside from online, you have the special ops missions that can be played splitscreen locally, so you have more options for multiplayer aside from online play.
> 
> And I'm playing the PS3 version.  My 360 is away for the usual fixing up, blah blah blah.


You went from the Army to working for Sony. How the fuck does that happen? 



Violent-nin said:


> Nice to see at least some PS3 users.


I bet he's only playing it for PS3 cause his 360's messed up


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 7, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Like Roy said, it's a videogame.  I've seen some pretty messed up shit when I was in the Army, but fiction and reality are isn't an issue for me.  *But with all the fucking soccer moms out there, people are quick to look for a scapegoat if someone else goes on a shooting spree in the near future.
> *
> And yes, the game is good.  Aside from online, you have the special ops missions that can be played splitscreen locally, so you have more options for multiplayer aside from online play.
> 
> And I'm playing the PS3 version.  My 360 is away for the usual fixing up, blah blah blah.


I was just curious as to how it affected you. Being that my brother has seen it and he was like "that's fucked up."  

It's strange that they're the same people that actually buy their child the game, then blame it for "influencing" their child's mind.



> Nice to see at least some PS3 users.


I'm getting it for PS3 too.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> I bet he's only playing it for PS3 cause his 360's messed up



Always trying to make me feel bad huh Roy, you bastard.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Always trying to make me feel bad huh Roy, you bastard.



Not my fault you didn't buy a 360 


Taki, what system are you getting it for, 360?


----------



## Taki (Nov 7, 2009)

Roy said:


> Taki, what system are you getting it for, 360?



Hells yeah. I had a PS3, but very few active friends. Bought and Elite recently, freakin love it!


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

Lucky, my 360 needs a fixin D: I have the open tray/scratching problem. I'm hoping it'll read the game. If not ill have to wait till I fix it


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2009)

i think the main reason i buy multiplayer games on the 360 is because all my friends have a 360, but only 1 of them has a PS3


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

360 usually gets the better deal when the game comes on both 360 and PS3. And live being 1000 times better than PSN is obviously another boost.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't know if I should get this for PS3 or save up and buy a Elite, then Live, and then game so I can play with all my friends. I don't really mind waiting cause I know this game's online life will be longer than CoD4's.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 7, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I don't know if I should get this for PS3 or save up and buy a Elite, then Live, and then game so I can play with all my friends. I don't really mind waiting cause I know this game's online life will be longer than CoD4's.



I say get the Elite if all your friends play on a 360. Actually just buy the MW2 bundle. It includes an Elite and a copy of MW2, and a 120 gig HD too.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2009)

250 gig actually.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 7, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> 250 gig actually.



Ah, thanks.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 7, 2009)

That bundle is a rip-off, it's $450. I can get a 500gb drive for like $50, even then, I'm fine with 120gb.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 7, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> That bundle is a rip-off, it's $450. I can get a 500gb drive for like $50, even then, I'm fine with 120gb.



Do whatever you think is best for your situation. 

The bundle isn't bad considering the HD by itself is like $150. 


And the game is another 60 bucks.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh right, I thought it used a SATA hard drive like the PS3. Whatever though, I'll find a good deal for a used elite on kijiji or something.


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

It also comes with two controllers.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 8, 2009)

Totally forgot I have two PS3s. The reason I bought a slim and made a new account was because my brother took the first PS3 with him to Dubai for school. He'll be back in April so we'll either sell the slim or the 80gb. Probably the 80gb because we can probably get like $380 for it. (It's the one with backwards compatibility and media card slots).


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

So the two controllers would be good for you.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 8, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Totally forgot I have two PS3s. The reason I bought a slim and made a new account was because my brother took the first PS3 with him to Dubai for school. He'll be back in April so we'll either sell the slim or the 80gb. Probably the 80gb because we can probably get like $380 for it. (It's the one with backwards compatibility and media card slots).



Yeah sell the 80 gig. It's going to fetch a pretty penny. People go crazy for the BC shit.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 8, 2009)

@Roy, yeah two controllers would be good.

I can probably sell it for $400 since I have all the manuals, the receipt, the box, cables and a controller. I bought it for $500, it's the MGS4 bundle, but won't be giving up MGS4.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

So are you gonna end up buying the bundle?


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 8, 2009)

Perhaps, it'll have to wait till April though.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 8, 2009)

Does this have off line multiplayer split screen?


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Shit, that'll be a while. I don't think I would be able to wait that long.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 8, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Perhaps, it'll have to wait till April though.



Wow, talk about early planning.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll still get it for PS3 but I'll trade it for a 360 copy if I go through with that plan.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 8, 2009)

I guess I can play with you in the mean time? Well I'm not getting it until Christmas.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 8, 2009)

lol, I only have $40 and some PS2 games that I'm willing to trade in. I plan on shamelessly trading in a bunch of old PS2 titles at EB until I rack up enough store credits.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 8, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> lol, I only have $40 and some PS2 games that I'm willing to trade in. I plan on shamelessly trading in a bunch of old PS2 titles at EB until I rack up enough store credits.



EB is a rip off. =/ You'll get your 60 dollars, but you'll paid with your gaming soul. 

I wish I would have held on to my copy of Okami. I regret trading it in for 10 bucks.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, I feel bad when trading in my games.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, on , a Canadian trade-in-value site, it says that each of my DMC titles will run me $3. Fuck them, I should be getting like $15 on each.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Sell them on Ebay.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 8, 2009)

I have the anniversary edition on the left side that comes with all three, should get me at least $35 right?


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 8, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Yeah, on , a Canadian trade-in-value site, it says that each of my DMC titles will run me $3. Fuck them, I should be getting like $15 on each.



I thought the same thing. I traded in Socom and got 5 bucks for it. :/


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2009)

Played some online, it's alright, not a big fan of it. Going to go through single player tomorrow.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Played some online, it's alright, not a big fan of it. Going to go through single player tomorrow.



Did I read this right?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 8, 2009)

Already finished the game.

Good story.. kinda. (i don't want to sound elitist about this, since i didn't care much for COD4 story, i actually tried to pay attention to this one. Something i didn't do with COD4. I actually don't expect that much story in my shooters)

Great setpieces. no doubt about that. 

Hopefully i can get the full 1000 on this one too. 

haven't tried MP yet... hopefully the Spec ops achievements are not that hard.

Started the game on veteran. Having less trouble doing that AS OF NOW, compared to COD4.



Roy said:


> Did I read this right?



yes you did... many stores broke street date.. i got the game at noon today.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

No, I already know he had it. But he said he wasn't a big fan of MP.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh my mistake... i can't say i care much for MP either... i only play where the achievements are


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> No, I already know he had it. But he said he wasn't a big fan of MP.



It's his opinion. It doesn't mean he's crazy or anything. I know plenty of people who aren't huge fans of the MP.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> Oh my mistake... i can't say i care much for MP either... i only play where the achievements are


Achievements are always good 


Dante10 said:


> It's his opinion. It doesn't mean he's crazy or anything. I know plenty of people who aren't huge fans of the MP.



Yeah, I know. Its just that IW selling point is their MP.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2009)

Well MP is good if your a fan of the MW1. It's still there and sure adds more then enough new things for fans. However for me it's a ok arcadey shooter online. I'll play few games with friends though but Dragon age is calling me back soon enough


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 8, 2009)

just bought (not preordered) MW2! finally! :WOW


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

So you guys just go to a store like Game Stop and ask if they could sell you the game?


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> So you guys just go to a store like Game Stop and ask if they could sell you the game?



basically yea.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Do they charge you extra for selling it or something?

You bought it for PS3?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Does this have off line multiplayer split screen?


For Special Ops mode it does.  Was going to beat the game today, but I got sidetracked and watched Dexter Season 3.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2009)

Some GameStops got special permission from Activision to sell it early.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

I need to go find one of those stores.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

North East? I live in So Cal.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 8, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> Hey, there are some sensitive ass people out there (Cyckness), so you know?



Sensitive!? *SENSITIVE!!??!*

*claws wildly at Donkey Show's avatar while screaming until he gets tired and sweaty* 

..... I'll... I'll be back for a second round after a nap. You've asked for this.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2009)

-teabags-


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 8, 2009)

I got mine from a "mom and poP" shop. 

Gamestop is not getting any more of my monies.

I wonder how long is going to take me to finish the game on veteran.


----------



## Little Washu (Nov 8, 2009)

Even though I live in that region, I think I will wait till the actual release day to get it.  I want to keep this fair and such.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 8, 2009)

Evangel said:


> Even though I live in that region, I think I will wait till the actual release day to get it.  I want to keep this fair and such.



Is not like you're stealing or pirating the game. 

What do you mean fair?


----------



## Darth (Nov 8, 2009)

Does this game have split screen co-op?

And are there more guns in the split screen versus?


----------



## EJ (Nov 8, 2009)

Fucking grades come out tomorrow. Then MW2 comes out. 

Hope I didn't fail any classes.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Called my local South Texas Gamestop to see if they were selling MW2 early.  They are not


----------



## Taki (Nov 8, 2009)

Donkey Show said:


> For Special Ops mode it does.  Was going to beat the game today, but I got sidetracked and watched Dexter Season 3.



It has offline MP (split screen) as well. You can even earn Xp, rank up, and make custom classes.

@ Roy: Im trying to add you, but I must wait a while. Thats the bullshit MS is telling me.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2009)

Evangel said:


> Even though I live in that region, I think I will wait till the actual release day to get it.  I want to keep this fair and such.



Fair for who? Just  buy it foo.


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2009)

I have that shit on pre-order and im gonna be raping hoes all night and all day long with the MP5 and FAMAS. 

my GT is *i kn1ghtmar3 i* if anyone wants to play modern warfare 1 or 2 with me


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Taki said:


> @ Roy: Im trying to add you, but I must wait a while. Thats the bullshit MS is telling me.


What the shit? Mind giving me yours so I can give it a try?



EkibyoGami said:


> my GT is *i kn1ghtmar3 i* if anyone wants to play modern warfare 1 or 2 with me


Ill add you. unfortunately my MW1 is no longer with us


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 8, 2009)

Been seeing my friend play this game today since he managed to snag it early as well. Game looks great and the moral dilemma parts surprised us in the manner that we even got a choice. Course given that I suck at FPS, moreso with the controller, I won't be getting this one. :S


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2009)

selling the game early is preposterous


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> I bet he's only playing it for PS3 cause his 360's messed up



Even if my 360 wasn't fucked up, I would play this game on PS3.  Shit just looks better.  And I'm a man who loves a good-looking game.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 8, 2009)

^As far as I can tell looks the same on both it's just PS3 controller for shooters sucks and 360's doesn't.


----------



## Munken (Nov 8, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Even if my 360 wasn't fucked up, I would play this game on PS3.  Shit just looks better.  And I'm a man who loves a good-looking game.



Since when did multi-plat games look better on the ps3?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2009)

Munken said:


> Since when did multi-plat games look better on the ps3?



It's his opinion, rook.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 8, 2009)

^ or he needs to get his eyes checked 

if anyone wants to add me on XBL feel free, i will be playing this game when it comes out


----------



## Eki (Nov 8, 2009)

i read that its only being sold early in north eastern U.S.


----------



## Taki (Nov 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> What the shit? Mind giving me yours so I can give it a try?



Gamertag: *Sercut*


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 8, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Even if my 360 wasn't fucked up, I would play this game on PS3.  Shit just looks better.  And I'm a man who loves a good-looking game.


Shit looks the same as 360.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 8, 2009)

The game looks exactly the same on both consoles.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Super customizability.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Even if my 360 wasn't fucked up, I would play this game on PS3.  Shit just looks better.  And I'm a man who loves a good-looking game.



Lol. Don't believe the commercials, bro. It looks the same.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2009)

What commercials ? The game looks the same from day 1


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 8, 2009)

EkibyoGami said:


> i read that its only being sold early in north eastern U.S.



True.

There is a gamestop 30 minutes away from my house that is selling MW2. They were playing MW2 and I was like "YO WTFUX BROSKI WHER U BUY DAT!?!!?!11".

I could have bought it easily but since I preordered i'm just gonna wait. Me and 4 other people are gonna skip school to play it


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Ill be adding all you guys. Now that I finished paying off the game, I gotta hope my 360 will read it >_<. I'm going to this huge event on City Walk theres gonna be a MW2 tourny, and they'll be giving away some prizes. And when it's finally mid night they'll sell the game. It should be fun.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't see where people get the idea that mutiplats are suppose to look better on one particular console. Devs don't want those kind of results, their goal is to make the product as uniform as possible, so no one can complain about getting less than what they paid for.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2009)

Who is getting it for ps3?


----------



## Taki (Nov 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> Who is getting it for ps3?



Check like 3 pages back.



Roy said:


> Ill be adding all you guys. Now that I finished paying off the game, I gotta hope my 360 will read it >_<. I'm going to this huge event on City Walk theres gonna be a MW2 tourny, and they'll be giving away some prizes. And when it's finally mid night they'll sell the game. It should be fun.



Same here. And since its a new disc, it should read just fine.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

I think they're giving away a Prestige Edition, hopefully I get lucky  

I bought Madden 10 a while back. Brand new, until my 360 scratched it up. So its not a guarantee D:


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey... I'm just going by experience with other games.  RE5 looked better on the PS3.

Plus, I know more people with PS3s who will be getting this game.  So it's just my situation.


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> Who is getting it for ps3?



Me, and that Violent guy and DS.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2009)

All my other friends got triples as well so this is profit for me


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> Hey... I'm just going by experience with other games.  RE5 looked better on the PS3.
> 
> Plus, I know more people with PS3s who will be getting this game.  So it's just my situation.



Then thats understandable. No point in buying a game that all your other friends will be getting on a different system.


----------



## Taki (Nov 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> Then thats understandable. No point in buying a game that all your other friends will be getting on a different system.



QFT. This is the only counter to "my system is better than yours"

Oh, sorry about you Madden game, I hope that shit doesnt happen with MW2.


----------



## EJ (Nov 8, 2009)

My fucking god, everyone is getting this game and will play online but I'm not sure if this will be the case for me.


Guys are making me jealous.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Me, and that Violent guy and DS.





I guess I gotta stop by in here more often. :sweat


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> Who is getting it for ps3?



Right here pal...tho I'll be playing with the 360 controller thanks to that XCM adapter


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Taki said:


> QFT. This is the only counter to "my system is better than yours"
> 
> Oh, sorry about you Madden game, I hope that shit doesnt happen with MW2.



Thanks. I'm not gonna take any chances with MW2 though, if it doesn't read it then I just wont try to play it. I kept trying to play Madden and it just ended up badly scratched. Now is not the time to think negatively though, its almost Tuesday.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2009)

Fix your xbox first


----------



## Taki (Nov 8, 2009)

I have to tell my girlfriend to not contact me for 3 days, any suggestions?


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> Fix your xbox first


I wanna buy the game first. Obviously if the game doesn't work ill be more encouraged to cough up the cash to fix it.


Taki said:


> I have to tell my girlfriend to not contact me for 3 days, any suggestions?


"I have AIDS"


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 8, 2009)

Taki said:


> I have to tell my girlfriend to not contact me for 3 days, any suggestions?



I'm pretty sure she's testing to see how you react to it. I don't think I should give you advice since it will most likely backfire.


----------



## Taki (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, Ive been waiting for MW2 longer than Ive been dating her. I can tell her Im going out of town, but that would just envoke more contact.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

You cant just tell her that you'll be playing MW2? lol


----------



## Taki (Nov 8, 2009)

Roy said:


> You cant just tell her that you'll be playing MW2? lol



"Youre picking a GAME over ME!!!!!1111 . nag nag nag"


----------



## Gnome (Nov 8, 2009)

Taki said:


> "Youre picking a GAME over ME!!!!!1111 . nag nag nag"



just be like "It's not just a game its COD "


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey, can someone tell me what new support powers they've added? Stuff like the UAV, air strike, and heli?


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2009)

Taki said:


> "Youre picking a GAME over ME!!!!!1111 . nag nag nag"


lol. Oh right. I cant think of any excuses that'll keep her away.



Windwaker said:


> Hey, can someone tell me what new support powers they've added? Stuff like the UAV, air strike, and heli?



I know theres like a nuclear missle or some shit. I haven't really payed attention to MW2 news.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2009)

Taki said:


> I have to tell my girlfriend to not contact me for 3 days, any suggestions?



Family vacations sorry and we cant really talk on the phone because my uncles find it rude 

Funny thing is when i use it its not an excuse


----------



## Taki (Nov 8, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Hey, can someone tell me what new support powers they've added? Stuff like the UAV, air strike, and heli?







Vault said:


> Family vacations sorry and we cant really talk on the phone because my uncles find it rude
> 
> Funny thing is when i use it its not an excuse


Sounds like that will work.


----------



## Vault (Nov 8, 2009)

It will work because its not far fetched i cant talk on the phone for more than 30 minutes when im at their house they say "You came to see me not to talk on the phone with someone else"


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 9, 2009)

You're a sad being Taki.


----------



## Eki (Nov 9, 2009)

i want to but.... fuck!

i cant wait ima be taking adderall so that im up all night and raping foes with my drug enhanced skills

I has not recieved friend requests

GT- *i kn1ghtmar3 i*


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2009)

I just realized i didn't pre-order...o well ill just test my luck 

^ I'll add you, hopefully i can get my hands on a copy right away


----------



## Setoshi (Nov 9, 2009)

3rd person mode is surprisingly fun.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2009)

Wewt, just beat the game after messing with my thesis paper.


*Spoiler*: _Well..._ 



that was left rather open for the sequel, no?


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 9, 2009)

I want to get it tonight at the midnight release, but it's not a definite thing.  I have class the next morning, so it might be bad.

Multiple energy drinks might be in order.

God, I hate that games come out right as finals are starting up.

Infamous, Batman, RE5... and now this.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 9, 2009)

The dams have busted. 

*£20 at Makro, £26 at Sainsbury's, £32 at Amazon and Asda.* 

I'll be going Sainsbury's tomorrow.


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2009)

MW2 for 25pounds.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm giving MW2 a solid 9. It improves over 4 a lot in terms of single player.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 9, 2009)

FUCKING BOOO.

Didn't recieve my copy through the mail today  gonna have to wait until late tomorrow night now..


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I'm giving MW2 a solid 9. It improves over 4 a lot in terms of single player.



It tops a great game? Orsum.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2009)

Well put it this way I'd give MW a 7.5-8. So if you'd give that a 9, this must be like a 10/10 for you


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2009)

This is a 10 for me then.


----------



## Roy (Nov 9, 2009)

I wonder what the big company's will give it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2009)

Call of duty - auto 9's.


----------



## Roy (Nov 9, 2009)

I wonder  who'll give it a 10.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2009)

My money's on gameinformer.

My website loads a bit slow and I know alot of you get scared of spoilers but here's my review with almost NO spoilers. I really try to just keep it gameplay and multiplayer with very little info on story. Enjoy! -


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 9, 2009)

Vault said:


> MW2 for 25pounds.



Where? You're not talking about the Gamestation trade-in deal are you?


----------



## Akira (Nov 9, 2009)

^Sainsbury's actually, god knows how long it'll stay like that though.


EDIT: must learn to read the previous page before posting.


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2009)

I thought you said that, I know the GAME deal though- MW and you get MW2 half price. I guess i have to cough up that 45 quid tomorrow


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2009)

Seriously its 25 pounds in Sainsbury's?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 9, 2009)

£26. 

Saw it this morning on the Internet, the ads are on telly now. Have a feeling it'll be sold out by the time I get to a store.. was contemplating going after I finish uni for the day but there'll be no point. Only way I'm getting it is if I can wake myself up well early and make it for the opening time.

Don't pay £45 you nutter, if you can't be arsed to go to the store just order it from Asda / Amazon for £32..


----------



## Akira (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2009)

Nearest Sainsbury's is all the way in New Cross, Sigh 9am ftw


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah, it's definite. Dozens of people have called in and asked. 

As is the £20 from Makro.. but I'd have to get someone to buy it for me, which isn't really practical.


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2009)

Need a makro card?


----------



## Little Washu (Nov 9, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> My money's on gameinformer.
> 
> My website loads a bit slow and I know alot of you get scared of spoilers but here's my review with almost NO spoilers. I really try to just keep it gameplay and multiplayer with very little info on story. Enjoy! -


 

That is an awesome review and to answer your question earlier, my friends are going to get really jealous.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2009)

Ever since finding out about the lack of dedicated servers I was against getting the game at all. 

Then I find out they have taken out the console, ability to /record, leaning. And then have the balls to claim how the PC version differs from the console version with.... mouse control... graphic settings, and text chat?

How revolutionary guys. Didn't your previous CoD games include all those great PC options? Oh yes, but they also included a lot more too. I'm not buying a PC game that has the price tag of a console game, and is missing the features that made the games good.

And "we don't know" about modtools? I'm not much of a FPS player, and I would be the first to call me a n00b, but this game is too n00b friendly for me, all the deathstreak crap is retarded. 

I refuse to play FPS on anything other than PC, and this game has less features for MP than the previous installment, for no reason. They apparently "spend a lot of money" developing their IWnet, so it "wasn't for the money" I will say it's quite the opposite, now for new maps, people have to buy their DLC, can't make our own. ffffffffffff

I'm gonna play the shit out of Dragon Age: Origins and mess around with community made mods (Atleast BioWare doesn't shit on their customers.) while I wait for BC2 and hope it's a decent enough FPS.


----------



## Akira (Nov 9, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> *I refuse to play FPS on anything other than PC*, and this game has less features for MP than the previous installment, for no reason. They apparently "spend a lot of money" developing their IWnet, so it "wasn't for the money" I will say it's quite the opposite, now for new maps, people have to buy their DLC, can't make our own. ffffffffffff



Well then IW and Activision don't give a toss about you. They stopped caring for the PC version after the first game sold a shitload more on consoles, just deal with it.


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Nov 9, 2009)

Akira said:


> Well then IW and Activision don't give a toss about you. They stopped caring for the PC version after the first game sold a shitload more on consoles, just deal with it.



I am dealing with it, I'm not much of a FPS gamer really, I enjoy the odd FPS every so often, but don't play enough to keep my skills at them up to par. I'll simply play Dragon Age: Origins, as I enjoy a good fantasy RPG more than FPS anyways. I just feel for the hardcore FPS players on the PC. All this has done, is make DICE/EA more money, as all the hardcore players will get BC2 instead. 

And of course it sold more on consoles, consoles are cheaper to purchase then a good PC.


----------



## Akira (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah they're getting shitted on really badly, but sadly that's just the way it is. Also like you said it's good for EA, BC2 will get a lot more attention this way.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 9, 2009)

Akira said:


> Well then IW and Activision don't give a toss about you. They stopped caring for the PC version after the first game sold a shitload more on consoles, just deal with it.


So you think it is ok for a company to spit in the face of part of their consumer base?  You do not in any way find it alarming that they would turn their back on the group of gamers that are arguably their most dedicated fans?

Well they aren't spitting in my face, RIGHT?


----------



## Akira (Nov 9, 2009)

Of course I think it's bad and unfair, don't get me wrong. Utimately though these companies don't really give a damn about us gamers, they just want our money. If there is more money to be had from consoles then that's where they'll be putting most of the effort. This is in no way justifying the PC version of MW2, I'm just saying you guys shouldn't be surprised it happened.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 9, 2009)

My-HiME said:


> And of course it sold more on consoles, consoles are cheaper to purchase then a good PC.



That's the problem with PC gaming isn't it? You would expect developers to take advantage of the fact that every other household in the civilised world already fucking has one.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2009)

Here's a little campaign impression from me, no spoilers.

I'm not a hardcore COD player, but I really thought the gameplay was very gripping to say the least (beat the game on Veteran just recently). In comparison, I'd say a lot of the set pieces were better than most of MW1 aside from the gunship one and "Ghillied Up." There are a few times where there isn't a lot of action, and when there is, it's balls to the wall.

There are times where the CPU has some retarded aim, but it's nothing I couldn't get around without playing smarter. There are a lot of complaints about the blood splatter when you get tagged, but for me it gave me a sense of caution instead of running and gunning all over the place, which helped add a little more tension to the already sweet set pieces. Checkpoints are pretty generous as well so you don't have to worry too much about mowing down a ton of enemies for 15 minutes only to get capped in the head and having to restart the level again. Enemy respawn wasn't an issue for me as well, unlike MW1.

I had the PS3 version of the game, so I share pretty much all of the sentiments other PS3 players have of the game. There are frame drops (very few that are extreeeeeemly noticeable), but it never takes away from the overall playability of the game. It looks great all in all.

Again, not a diehard COD fan, but it was awesome. Easier than MW1 altogether, IMO.


----------



## Roy (Nov 9, 2009)

Did they have any missions similar to the "Ghillied Up" one?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2009)

Only twelve more hours or so for me, then I'm gonna keel you beetches.

'cept for the trizzle pansies.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2009)

Roy said:


> Did they have any missions similar to the "Ghillied Up" one?



Nah, nothing like that really.  There are stages that sorta lean in that direction, but it gets quickly stomped by non-stop action.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 9, 2009)

IGN put up a live stream of the game's release in New York.  Gayyyyyyyy

I could go get it tonight, but I have work to do.  Plus, I hate being around that many people at once who are all attending for the same reason.

Like when GTA IV came out... my friend was first in line, and he just wanted Mario Kart Wii.  He was smart.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2009)

Good thing I got my copy last week.


----------



## Little Washu (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't think I'm going to go to the midnight release party.  I got early classes tomorrow and I really need the sleep.  Hope to see some of you guys on XBL tomorrow though.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 9, 2009)

i don't bother with midnight releases, since i can't play till 5 p.m. due to school anyways.


----------



## Eki (Nov 9, 2009)

fuck single player, its all about multiplayer


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 9, 2009)

The throwing knife looks fucking sexy.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 9, 2009)

I ended up pre-ordering it on a whim. :S Guess I'll pick it up in an hour, play online, suck ass and get laughed out and stick to single player.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 9, 2009)

I didn't even play CoD4 online.. I have a feeling this game will be geared towards being inaccessible to sporadic players.. which doesn't bode well. But I feel compelled to give it a go. It could be a game that gets me glued, which I haven't experienced in a while.


----------



## Eki (Nov 9, 2009)

before Cod4 i just stayed away from it. until i picked it up and played it then i got hooked


----------



## Furious George (Nov 9, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> The throwing knife looks fucking sexy.



Am I the only one who thinks that knife-throwing doesn't really gel with this sort of game? Maybe I have to play it before I pass judgment but it doesn't even look right in the trailers.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 9, 2009)

Throwing knife seems to look like an easy kill in the trailer.

I hope the game actually gives a penalty for using throwing knifves, such as no aim reticule.


----------



## Eki (Nov 9, 2009)

Ima be doing Matrix shit all day son


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 9, 2009)

It sounds shit. Has any other FPS successfully implemented throwing knives after Goldeneye?


----------



## Roy (Nov 10, 2009)

Finally got it. ;D

Didn't do so hot my first match though xD


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Nov 10, 2009)

That's right, Modern Warfare 2 has been officially released as of now. I wonder if it was released at 12 a.m.; if so, I should have firmly planted myself at Wal-Mart until then.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 10, 2009)

LOVE.GAME.THIS....you do get points for damn near EVERYTHING tho, lol...but its sooooo addicting...I've yet to touch the SP mode....one of these days I suppose...


----------



## Roy (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh my god...the campers are definitely still here D:


----------



## Sindri (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm going to have a fun day trying to buy this game.  Tried both shops near my house they are both sold out so now i'm gonna have to walk round the city centre all day hoping to grab a copy.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 10, 2009)

I've had my copy for a few hours now, but I haven't had a chance to pop it in yet.  There were so many rednecks in line.

But the GameStop employees ordered pizza, gave us pop and even a Monster energy shot.  They also handed out those toy army men with parachutes and "night vision" glasses... which were basically 3D glasses with green lenses... and no 3D.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2009)

Sindri said:


> I'm going to have a fun day trying to buy this game.  Tried both shops near my house they are both sold out so now i'm gonna have to walk round the city centre all day hoping to grab a copy.



You could say, GETTING the game is "Modern Warfare" in itself


----------



## Roy (Nov 10, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I've had my copy for a few hours now, but I haven't had a chance to pop it in yet.  There were so many rednecks in line.
> 
> But the GameStop employees ordered pizza, gave us pop and even a Monster energy shot.  They also handed out those toy army men with parachutes and "night vision" glasses... which were basically 3D glasses with green lenses... and no 3D.



That energy shot was hella nasty

yeah...3D glasses were so pointless


----------



## Setoshi (Nov 10, 2009)

Roy said:


> Oh my god...the campers are definitely still here D:



I camp all the time with my beautiful Intervention with thermal <3


----------



## Amuro (Nov 10, 2009)

Ah shit i'm loving the campaign but the multiplayer is seriously pissing me off i just can't seem to get a game. 

0 out of 50 good games? you've got to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Roy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm enjoying MP so far. haven't even touched the campaign.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 10, 2009)

I cant believe i dont have this game  but final year studies requires drastic measures altho if i find a place in town where its not sold out i might be tempted


----------



## Inugami (Nov 10, 2009)

Hagi said:


> Ah shit i'm loving the campaign but the multiplayer is seriously pissing me off i just can't seem to get a game.
> 
> 0 out of 50 good games? you've got to be fucking kidding me.



campaign its soo short... so I hope you end loving mp .


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 10, 2009)

Roy said:


> That energy shot was hella nasty
> 
> yeah...3D glasses were so pointless



If you enjoy Monster energy drinks, the shots they make aren't much different.  They actually don't make me as rejuvenated as regular energy drinks.

Gosh, I need sleep.


----------



## Roy (Nov 10, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> If you enjoy Monster energy drinks, the shots they make aren't much different.  They actually don't make me as rejuvenated as regular energy drinks.
> 
> Gosh, I need sleep.



I enjoy their drinks. There was something about those shots though, tasted like medicine xD

Lol. Same here. I actually wanna give SP a try, but, maybe later DX


----------



## Vault (Nov 10, 2009)

Went to Sainsbury's today and it was sold out  The workers there said it sold out in minutes  People camped out 

So i had to settle for Asda  Why im not playing it, i dont know


----------



## OldSchoolHound (Nov 10, 2009)

sigh this probably gonna take forever to come out in South Africa. but then again after playing that Chernobyl mission in Modern Warfare 1 .....again...... I probably will have the patience to wait forever


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 10, 2009)

Is it odd that so far i seem to be MUCH better at MW2 than i was in MW1?

Maybe its just that my class is better, and the new levels really work for someone with good eyes, but i went from being middle of the road to top 3 more often than not.

It seems like the only times i'm dying are from heli's, the very rare sneak attack, and when i get ballsy and try to out snipe a sniper (with my holo sighted SCAR).


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2009)

Well it could be that a gigantic amount of hype-swallowing noobs clog the servers and you might play against those as well.

Dunno how the matchmaking works there.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 10, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Well it could be that a gigantic amount of hype-swallowing noobs clog the servers and you might play against those as well.
> 
> Dunno how the matchmaking works there.



Yea, probably.

I just didn't think that there'd be THAT many. Figured a vast majority of the people who bought it at release date were the ones who played and loved Modern Warfare 1.

And yea im not sure how matchmaking works either.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 10, 2009)

Does this game have autoaim like the previous game?


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 10, 2009)

Seems whoever completed Campaign yesterday has to re-do to get the trophies? Since I had it since 5PM yesterday and spent the rest of the day blowing the campaign which was mind-blowing BTW, but no trophies, started playing it today again, and got like 5 trophies on the first mission. 


^Tears, if you do put on the recruit difficulty, the game does help you with the aim, but only slightly. I guess to get you used to manual aiming.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 10, 2009)

Modern Warfare had auto aim? I didn't notice such a thing


----------



## Vault (Nov 10, 2009)

Really 

I still havent played mine  Im going to play it really slowly


----------



## Gnome (Nov 10, 2009)

Fucking school, i dont wanna go


----------



## Wicked (Nov 10, 2009)

Does online have autoaim too? I'm not sure if i want to buy this because of balance issues.. maybe somebody who played online can shed some light? Haven't read any of the previous posts.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2009)

Just finished the singleplayer, 'twas orsum. FUCK YEA PRICE


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 10, 2009)

Tears said:


> Does online have autoaim too? I'm not sure if i want to buy this because of balance issues.. maybe somebody who played online can shed some light? Haven't read any of the previous posts.



No, COD has never had auto-aim online, unless you used a aimbot.  
If you're not sure, just keep pumping the difficulty in SP, it'll get you at least used to MP difficulty.


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The Snowmobile and the river chase scene were just epic, the space station bit was weird but cool. The ''No Russian'' mission was, can't describe it. The whole Brazil mission was . I really need to start MP soon, but SP is sucking me away. I'm re-doing SP, cause the trophies weren't enabled yesterday somehow.


----------



## Id (Nov 10, 2009)

playing this shit NAO!


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 10, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Modern Warfare had auto aim? I didn't notice such a thing



The lowest difficulty recruit, helps slightly by auto-aiming, it isn't full auto-aim mind you, but partly.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Just finished the singleplayer, 'twas orsum. FUCK YEA PRICE



My fave scenes - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



When Roach get's betrayed, holy shit. And loved the helicopter scene when shit is falling from the sky. Awesome set pieces.


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 10, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> My fave scenes -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, Shepard did that shit out of nowhere (Protecting that modem was also very hard, NPCS everywhere), was totally mind-blowing, also when the EMP hit, and everything went to shit was incredible too, you could also see it hit from space, as an astronaut.


----------



## Vault (Nov 10, 2009)

So Price is still fucking ill in this


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 10, 2009)

how come it takes soo long to find a match online ? my connection is wired aswell


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> So Price is still fucking ill in this



He's unkillable.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 10, 2009)

Im still waiting to get this game..


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 10, 2009)

Amazon gave me a Same Day Delivery shipping deal. Got it today at around noon time. Before I do multiplayer, I'm going to either ease myself into MW2 gameplay or throw myself to the wolves on high difficulty. This is, after all, the first COD game I've ever owned.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 10, 2009)

The campaign was very short.. I bought it at midnight and I've already completed it on Veteran. I haven't had a chance to play online yet because the patch (which is necessary to play online) is bugged and won't let you unlock trophies!


----------



## FitzChivalry (Nov 10, 2009)

A friend of mine did mention that there was already an update that showed itself when he popped the game in his 360. Is that why?


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 10, 2009)

Seems the MW2 patch is bugging out and locking out trophies, it seems to work now, with the patch, but yesterday you had to delete the patch, and not go online for trophies to work, seems IW had a pre-caution set in for people completing the campaign to early? Seems I have to do it again.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't normally buy full priced games but fuck it, I just ordered it from Play.com.

This is MODERN WARFARE 2 at all! 

So everyone, is it any good? Online mode worth it?


----------



## Munken (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Tehmk (Nov 10, 2009)

Love the Onion. 

BTW -


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 10, 2009)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> A friend of mine did mention that there was already an update that showed itself when he popped the game in his 360. Is that why?



No, that was the patch that caused the problem. IW said they have fixed the issue and are releasing a new patch soon.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 10, 2009)

maestro pek

feel free to add, please do mention who you are though. I suck at it too, I'm a hardcore pc gamer :x


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 10, 2009)

PSN or XBL Pek?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 10, 2009)

oh, i forgot to add that. XBL obviously ;]


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2009)

Your sig/avt is the shit.


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 10, 2009)

Indeed, Prince of Persia was immense, yet to complete it.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 10, 2009)

Is anyone else having issues inviting people on they friend's list on PSN?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2009)

Fuck, I was supposed to go to the store and get this game in the morning but I overslept, now I gotta wait till near the end of the day to go and hope they still have copies.


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 10, 2009)

Hopefully it won't be sold out Violent.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah I know.


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Nov 10, 2009)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Is anyone else having issues inviting people on they friend's list on PSN?



Yeah it's been happening to me all day
A send an invite but PSN says my friends are on the MW2 main menu when they're actually in the lobby


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 10, 2009)

Has anyone had any problems on Xbox360 with it being unable to read the disc? Its the same exact problem i had with MW1, but i thought that was just because it was used.I can still play the game, i just have to restart it once or twice to get it to work.

Only MW1 and MW2 have had this problem, wondering if anyone else has encountered it.


----------



## Barry. (Nov 10, 2009)

XBL: blme6

Hit me up if you want to play.


----------



## Roy (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh man...I haven't even touched the campaign. You guys say its real short..so ill probbaly play it today


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2009)

Short but real fucking sweet.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 10, 2009)

I could till get a Prestige Edition, what do you people say, shall i get it?


----------



## Roy (Nov 10, 2009)

Hentai said:


> I could till get a Prestige Edition, what do you people say, shall i get it?



nah man, I mean if you have money coming up the ass then I say go for it. But really not worth 150 if you're in a budget.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 10, 2009)

Well my money comes not out the ass...but i dont have a low budget either.
But you are right, i feel like going with the normal Edition...Amazon.co.uk has it for 32GBP + Delivery = 45€.


----------



## Twilit (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll hopefully be picking it up within 2 hours.

CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 10, 2009)

I like the Airport map the best so far.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 10, 2009)

Gotta wait til' Friday for this....


----------



## Little Washu (Nov 10, 2009)

Just got it today and I got to say the SP is amazing.  I never played 4 so it is a big difference from WaW.  So much automatic fire.


----------



## Roy (Nov 10, 2009)

The ending of the airport mission caught me by surprise xD


----------



## Little Washu (Nov 10, 2009)

Roy said:


> The ending of the airport mission caught me by surprise xD


 Same here, I didn't think it would just end so suddenly.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 10, 2009)

just got it, now time to play...lol at the option to skip a "disturbing mission"


----------



## Id (Nov 10, 2009)

I beat the single player. I think I enjoyed the plot from CoD 4 more so then Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2009)

Really? Thought MW1 was pretty boring except the atomic bomb drop. This one was a lot more exciting.


----------



## Roy (Nov 10, 2009)

I didn't think MW1 story was boring. I'm enjoying this one more though.


----------



## superman_1 (Nov 10, 2009)

just bought this game today.. couple of hours ago... cant wait to start playing....


----------



## Roy (Nov 10, 2009)

I wonder how big the sales numbers will be.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2009)

We sold more then 600 copies alone in our little store...yeah it's gonna be huge.


----------



## Roy (Nov 10, 2009)

Do you think record numbers?


----------



## Bleach (Nov 10, 2009)

Shorter story mode than halo. Beat it 5 hours and 30 minutes first time lol.

Now 2 up my gamerscore ;D


----------



## Gene (Nov 10, 2009)

And it was working great this afternoon too. ):


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 11, 2009)

Just started playing.

Fucking loving it no surprise the airport is my favorite level so far


----------



## Bleach (Nov 11, 2009)

Ugh I think the best part where in the snow parts in russia. Like all of them. Including the rigs. The worst parts are in brazil. I died so many damn times lol


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2009)

Bleach said:


> Ugh I think the best part where in the snow parts in russia. Like all of them. Including the rigs. The worst parts are in brazil. I died so many damn times lol



lol. yeah, brazil was a bitch. The ending of it was awesome though.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 11, 2009)

Veteran mode doesn't feel all that hard >.>


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Veteran mode doesn't feel all that hard >.>



Compared to MW1. No, it doesn't


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 11, 2009)

Got the game a few hours ago, only been playing co-op with a friend so far. Won't play Campaign and Multiplayer till tomorrow or so.


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _prisoner 627_ 



Fucking Cap. Price


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 11, 2009)

I just played MW2 for 7 hrs multiplayer, it was kinda weird playing it at first but man is it fun. But I still hate it on console because sometimes no one shoots the plane or heli.


----------



## AL1A5 (Nov 11, 2009)

i personally loved the SP of this game. All 4 hours of it. -.-

seriously though, the multiplayer more than makes up for it, but people that dont play online or dont have internet, dont waste your money. because 4 hours of fun really isnt worth £45

and btw. <3 GHOST


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh man ghost 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"Roach!? NO!" BAM...whY!


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm glad they introduced the famas, such a great gun


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2009)

Seems like the new nubgun.


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2009)

Question about the whole Shepard deal.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm at the part where Roach and Ghost just died..RIP, you guys were awesome 

What I don't get is why he killed his own guys. Is it explained at the end of the game?


----------



## Bluth (Nov 11, 2009)

Roy said:


> Question about the whole Shepard deal.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I just got done with the SP, and the best that I can make out is that he wants to get back at Russia for what happened in the first MW, it seems that he was in command of the soldiers that were killed in the Nuke attack, so I guess he had to make sure that the public doesn't find out about Markarov, thereby allowing for a full counterstrike on Russia.  I guess he was upset that the U.S didn't retaliate on the Russians for allowing a nuke to get into wherever that Middle Eastern country was.

I also want to say that while the SP is hella short, it is the most intense SP that I have played, it was great ride, the only problem is that the story is freakin all over the place, and makes no sense, in the end it doesn't ruin the game, but I would like to see a little better narrative than the snippets that you get during the game. 

My favorite missions were definitely the missions in Virginia and D.C, it seems that this game was really meant for an American audience, as it is fuckin' intense to be defending your home from invasion, at the end you really did feel like marching on Moscow when you look out at the D.C skyline


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2009)

Bluth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah I just barely finished it also...Intense doesn't describe it enough xDD

The ending was freaking awesome though


----------



## Bluth (Nov 11, 2009)

Roy said:


> Oh yeah I just barely finished it also...Intense doesn't describe it enough xDD
> 
> The ending was freaking awesome though




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's funny, in a lot of ways it doesn't really end, you still have this war going on it seems like to me, I mean the U.S wouldn't just stop their attack even if the truth got out, the Russians must have killed over 100,000 Americans at least if not in the millions and they fucking destroyed D.C, as they said at the end of the White House mission, when are they going to Moscow.  I guess this might be what MW3 will be about.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2009)

Shit. You guys are making me feel bad. I probably won't play this game for another week at best.


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2009)

Bluth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, in a lot of ways it doesn't really end, you still have this war going on it seems like to me, I mean the U.S wouldn't just stop their attack even if the truth got out, the Russians must have killed over 100,000 Americans at least if not in the millions and they fucking destroyed D.C, as they said at the end of the White House mission, when are they going to Moscow.  I guess this might be what MW3 will be about.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol. Yeah, you're right. If anything its the tip of the iceberg. I wonder if we'll play the the Ranger guys in the next game, since they were saying "When are we going to Russia" and all that. And I'm really interested on how this is all gonna end. I don't think MW3 will be the last one though.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Nov 11, 2009)

It's such a shame that a copy of this fervently anticipated, apparently God-level title sits no more than ten feet from me atop the rest stacked near my PS3 and I'm unable to play it due to a German 101 test on Thursday I must spend the duration of today contemptuously studying for... SMH.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2009)

4 hours? The singleplayer is 4 HOURS? 

While it's intense, that's just ridiculous if you're not that much into multiplayer.


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2009)

^Agreed

But CoD is always like that. Not a single game has had a campaign above 8 hours.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Nov 11, 2009)

Darth said:


> ^Agreed
> 
> But CoD is always like that. Not a single game has had a campaign above 8 hours.



Even so, wouldn't you say only four hours is borderline unacceptable?


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2009)

~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> ^ Surely you don't mean the single players takes only four hours to beat...



4-5 hours depending on what difficulty you're playing.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2009)

The next call of duty will be film length. 2 hours


----------



## Hentai (Nov 11, 2009)

Zaru said:


> 4 hours? The singleplayer is 4 HOURS?
> 
> While it's intense, that's just ridiculous if you're not that much into multiplayer.





Darth said:


> 4-5 hours depending on what difficulty you're playing.


Gametrailers and Gamepro says *8 hours*, not 4 and not 4-5.

Of course if you are pro and rush through you can be faster, but c'mon, rushing through is like skipping.


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2009)

Zaru said:


> 4 hours? The singleplayer is 4 HOURS?
> 
> While it's intense, that's just ridiculous if you're not that much into multiplayer.



Thats probably if you're playing it one Easy/Regular. If you go Veteran it should at least take you around 8 or 9 hours.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2009)

Gamestar said 4-5 hours for the PC version.

I wonder how one group of testers can play 4 hours longer than the other 
Maybe the spec ops missions weren't counted.

And oh god, Gamestar pointed out all kinds of logical issues with the story, I feel violated


----------



## Hentai (Nov 11, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Gamestar said 4-5 hours for the PC version.
> 
> I wonder how one group of testers can play 4 hours longer than the other
> Maybe the spec ops missions weren't counted.
> ...


I think it all depends on the player. If the one is a first person shooter fan he will most likely mess around less and just "pang pang, next level, skip Story, pang pang, next level, skip story, pang pang, end".


----------



## Zaru (Nov 11, 2009)

But magazines like that have testers for certain genres with years of experience.

I bet my left ball that most testers played more ego shooters than you and me combined, so they HAVE to be ego shooter fans


----------



## Hentai (Nov 11, 2009)

Zaru said:


> But magazines like that have testers for certain genres with years of experience.
> 
> I bet my left ball that most testers played more ego shooters than you and me combined, so they HAVE to be ego shooter fans


Well among the testers there are always some people with less skill and less interest in Shooter.


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2009)

What weapons do you guys mainly use for MP?


----------



## Hentai (Nov 11, 2009)

Roy said:


> What weapons do you guys mainly use for MP?


Exact Model or just weapon type?


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2009)

Exact Model since you asked =P


----------



## Hentai (Nov 11, 2009)

I have no clue then


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 11, 2009)

My game should arrive tomorrow or day after tomorrow. 

So wait for me to drop down from the roof and slowly slit your throats, you little naughty soldiers!


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2009)

Hentai said:


> I have no clue then


xDD

My weapon of choice is the SCAR-H


Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> My game should arrive tomorrow or day after tomorrow.
> 
> So wait for me to drop down from the roof and slowly slit your throats, you little naughty soldiers!



Both the single player and multi player are addicting, have fun :ho


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 11, 2009)

My god, the multiplayer is fucking superb. So so addictive, just as COD4's was!

Weapon of choice is currently M4 with RDS. One of my faves in any game.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 11, 2009)

MCV are reporting *1.23 million* sold in the first 24 hours in the UK. The previous record was San Andreas with 607,000.


----------



## Taki (Nov 11, 2009)

Game is freakin awesome, beat campaign. But, I saw the leaked vids, so the "Roach and Ghost roast" wasnt new to me at all.

*@ Roy:
* I'd love to hop online and tear up some spec ops with you, but my wireless router crapped out, and Live is down for me.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 11, 2009)

Question:


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the level *No Russian*, why does Makarov say "No Russian" when pretty much all your doing in that mission is slaughtering Russian civilians?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2009)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Question:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Because he wants to frame it on the Americans.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2009)

PS3 players.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Because he wants to frame it on the Americans.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait, did he mean no speaking any Russian?

.....


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 11, 2009)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



he did meant it by killing the american ███ and blaming the whole thing on him


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 11, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> he did meant it by killing the american ███ and blaming the whole thing on him




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I know he meant to do all that. But when he said "No Russian", I thought he meant don't kill any Russians. Then after thinking about it, I now realize he meant no speaking any Russian.

Just me simply misconstruing what he said


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 11, 2009)

I got the game yesterday still playing the single player campaign in between fights with the last bits of Swine Flu.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 11, 2009)

Impression after the first day of sampling all three modes my opinion is that it is just more Call of Duty.  Single player is as terrible as ever.  I never have cared for the campaign, so it would not be right to expect my opinion of it to change that drastically.  I haven't gotten to play enough Spec ops to give a real judgment, but some of the scenarios are fun and some of them aren't.  Lastly, the normal multiplayer is as fun as ever plus more stuff to do in the mode.

Lack of party chat in any of the important game modes is infuriating.  All it means is that I now have to mute every single player I don't know at the beginning of every single game.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 11, 2009)

Got this. PSN is in sig add me up fellow PS3ers.


----------



## Vault (Nov 11, 2009)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow your slow

There was 1 undercover American there who Makarov killed at the end of that level so the attack will seem like the Americans did it thus no russian they impersonated being American and to solidity that they killed an American who was seen in the massacre 

Price is just  Story be too story though


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 11, 2009)

So what set up are you guys going in with multiplayer?

Me:
Primary: SCAR w/ holo sight 
Secondary: G18
Equip: 2 stuns, 1 frag
Perks:
Sleight of hand 2 
Stopping power 2
Scrambler 2.


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2009)

Taki said:


> Game is freakin awesome, beat campaign. But, I saw the leaked vids, so the "Roach and Ghost roast" wasnt new to me at all.
> 
> *@ Roy:
> * I'd love to hop online and tear up some spec ops with you, but my wireless router crapped out, and Live is down for me.


Oh shit. That sucks, bro. Any idea when you'll have it up and running again?



Stumpy said:


> Impression after the first day of sampling all three modes my opinion is that it is just more Call of Duty.  Single player is as terrible as ever.  I never have cared for the campaign, so it would not be right to expect my opinion of it to change that drastically.  I haven't gotten to play enough Spec ops to give a real judgment, but some of the scenarios are fun and some of them aren't.  Lastly, the normal multiplayer is as fun as ever plus more stuff to do in the mode.
> 
> Lack of party chat in any of the important game modes is infuriating.  All it means is that I now have to mute every single player I don't know at the beginning of every single game.


You really didn't care for the story?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 11, 2009)

Roy said:


> You really didn't care for the story?


If you are talking about MW2, I would say what story?  So far, in the middle of act 2, all I can discern is there is a bad guy.  I am a number of different good guys, so I need to take him down.

MW1 was mostly the same thing as well.


----------



## Vault (Nov 11, 2009)

MW1 had only Jackson and Soap, you arent giving it a chance.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 11, 2009)

I am giving it a chance.  These are just initial impressions.  I felt mostly the same way about MW1 from beginning to end, but I eventually ended up playing through it on normal and veteran.

I intend to be more specific about what I don't like about these games after I beat this one, but for now things seem to be going just as they did with MW1.


----------



## Vault (Nov 11, 2009)

You havent been spoiled yet, have you?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2009)

The KRIS is so damn awesome.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 11, 2009)

So, I heard the MP online won't be working for PS3 users until Friday when a patch comes out. Is this true?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 11, 2009)

Everyone and their fucking mom is playing this game. Shit's insane. :WOW I had 11 buddies online last night, all playing this game.


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FinU103mt6U[/YOUTUBE]

HAHA, I found this rather entertaining to a certain degree


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 11, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Got this. PSN is in sig add me up fellow PS3ers.



will do


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm fucking stuck on this area in Brazil where there are snipers in buildings and you have to chase Rojas. I regret going on Hardened.


----------



## Sindri (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm loving this game the single player was great abit short though finished it in one day but that was on regular.  I'm currently playing through it again on vet, just got out of Brazil and it was as much of a pain in the arse i thought it was going to be on vet.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 11, 2009)

Vault said:


> You havent been spoiled yet, have you?


For the most part, no.  Knew vaguely about the airport.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just broke Price out of the castle/prison.  As with the rest of the game, I really didn't know what I was doing or why, but finding Price at the bottom of that prison put a smile on my face.




I've spent more time in multiplayer with a riot shield than any other weapon.  That may be the single best addition to this game.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 11, 2009)

pwning people already


----------



## Sindri (Nov 11, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> For the most part, no.  Knew vaguely about the airport.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah the riot shield is great when you're using it, annoying when you're up against it without any explosives on you or nearby.  I haven't tried it yet but i imagine you should be able to stick semtek onto someones riot shield.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 11, 2009)

Sindri said:


> Yeah the riot shield is great when you're using it, annoying when you're up against it without any explosives on you or nearby.  I haven't tried it yet but i imagine you should be able to stick semtek onto someones riot shield.


That would seem like the obvious counter to it, but I have heard a report of them bouncing off my shield.  Not too sure on that though.  Going against a shield bearer is just as much fun as bearing the shield myself.  You gotta think a bit differently to properly take them down.

Pro Tip: Riot shield on the Hardcore settings kills with one hit ;3


----------



## Sindri (Nov 11, 2009)

I haven't managed to bash anyone with it yet  either i kill em before i get too close or a teammate does.  Another thing i've found with it is some people don't crouch when using it leaving their feet exposed, i know it's not the smartest thing to lie down while their shooting at you but it gives you another option.


----------



## Slips (Nov 11, 2009)

I hate the riot shield but by god the guy who covered my arse all the way home multiple times in CTF last night was a fucking god send


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 11, 2009)

Fuck..

Is it just me, or are the Rio missions more difficult than they should be? :S


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Fuck..
> 
> Is it just me, or are the Rio missions more difficult than they should be? :S



How are they more difficult than they should be? Is this your first play through?


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 11, 2009)

Campaign in the whole has been relatively simple. The Rio missions felt like the difficulty had been upped a couple notches tho lol.


----------



## Gene (Nov 11, 2009)

fucking rooftops


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Campaign in the whole has been relatively simple. The Rio missions felt like the difficulty had been upped a couple notches tho lol.



I had an okay time with it. I do see where your coming from though, I died a lot more frequently there.


----------



## Sindri (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah was a pain for me aswell seemed they were comming from all over the damn place.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 11, 2009)

Assholes popping out of every window and door and on top of every roof.  Fuck that shit.


----------



## Little Washu (Nov 11, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Assholes popping out of every window and door and on top of every roof. Fuck that shit.


 

Really reminded me of that old arcade shooter.  Forget the name of it but you just stand there and shot whoever pops up.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 11, 2009)

Evangel said:


> Really reminded me of that old arcade shooter.  Forget the name of it but you just stand there and shot whoever pops up.


YES.  That is exactly what it felt like.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 11, 2009)

just ordered the game

sadly i'm getting Live next month since i have to pay for it myself /jobless teen


----------



## Wicked (Nov 11, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> pwning people already



Pwn who?

Aim assist helps a lot


----------



## Roy (Nov 11, 2009)

^Maybe he meant online? Unless theres Aim Assist in MP.

I'm starting to like the FAL.


----------



## Taki (Nov 12, 2009)

Roy said:


> Oh shit. That sucks, bro. Any idea when you'll have it up and running again?



No idea really. Had the cox guy come over to check it out. Its my wireless router causing the problem. But I called and its out of warrenty ( Ive only had it for like 9 months, wtf?)

So yeah, this guy put a hole in my pocket, so I dont know when I can get a new one.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 12, 2009)

Evangel said:


> Really reminded me of that old arcade shooter.  Forget the name of it but you just stand there and shot whoever pops up.





Stumpy said:


> YES.  That is exactly what it felt like.



Time Crisis.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 12, 2009)

Roy said:


> ^Maybe he meant online? Unless theres Aim Assist in MP.
> 
> I'm starting to like the FAL.



I'm looking forward to using it...if only because it's known as "the right arm of the free world" which is a pretty badass AKA.


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2009)

Taki said:


> No idea really. Had the cox guy come over to check it out. Its my wireless router causing the problem. But I called and its out of warrenty ( Ive only had it for like 9 months, wtf?)
> 
> So yeah, this guy put a hole in my pocket, so I dont know when I can get a new one.


So you must be dying to play the MP D:



Windwaker said:


> I'm looking forward to using it...if only because it's known as "the right arm of the free world" which is a pretty badass AKA.



I didn't know that. I really like it cause it similar to the gewehr 43  from WAW.


----------



## MagicPony (Nov 12, 2009)

Uh best game! give me motion sickness though T_T


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Got this. PSN is in sig add me up fellow PS3ers.



Added.  PS3 users need to stick together since there's so few of us.


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2009)

Divide and conquer. >:3


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2009)

I prefer superior online functionality and controller over the trizzle, I'm afraid.

Could've gotten for all platforms, though.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Nov 12, 2009)

And I thought Guitar Hero was overpriced 

Oh well. *buys*


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2009)

Finished campaign mode. Even though it was short, it was pretty sweet. 

Too tired to try out multiplayer tonight.


----------



## Vault (Nov 12, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Assholes popping out of every window and door and on top of every roof.  Fuck that shit.



That mission after finishing it i really started playing the game well because it forced you think and to look differently, the enemies popped up from all angles and directions not too mention they where elevated


----------



## Pandaza (Nov 12, 2009)

How is everyone's K/D ? mine is 1.3 so far...feels so weird playing on a console >.<


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 12, 2009)

My KDR is 2.06 and lvl 31


----------



## Munken (Nov 12, 2009)

I fucking love the VECTOR smg, reminds me of the PPSH in cod 1


----------



## Darth (Nov 12, 2009)

PS3 SN - SSJHaider

Add it. Now.

EDIT: It's not mine, it's a friend of mine's actually. But I'm on it like 30% of the time and my friend's really good. So it's a worthy addition. No worries.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 12, 2009)

It arrived. :ho

Fuck, I have a raging hard on for it! Truly superb game and I only decided after completed my training stage!

Started with story mode with hard difficulty. But I must put it down and go and play with my football team now. 

Can't wait to play online when I complete a story mode.


----------



## Razgriez (Nov 12, 2009)

Bluth said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I gotta agree. The whole having DC in shambles sure had quite an effect more so then murdering the Airport. They truly out did themselves with the story. Obviously they set up the game for an 3rd one if youve made it to the end.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 12, 2009)

What kill streak setup are people using?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 12, 2009)

Famas the new M16?


----------



## Vault (Nov 12, 2009)

The FAL is beastly in this so is the AA12


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 12, 2009)

I can't be fucked to get this from Sainsbury's / Morrison's now. Went to three stores yesterday and today and not a sniff. I caved and ordered off Amazon.

By the way, *4.7 million sold on day one* in NA + UK. 

That'll be about 6 million overall (at least). Insane.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 12, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Famas the new M16?


FAMAS has pretty much always been my favorite video game gun in whatever I play.  I'm glad to see it in MW2, but yeah its the new "noob gun" I guess.  I would like an automatic option (dunno if there is one).


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 12, 2009)

Just played a perfect game of CTF with the riot shield.  Zero deaths and 4 flag captures 

edit: Oh wow I also double posted. Go me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 12, 2009)

Just beat the campaign last night.  Not sure if anyone else posted this, but did parts of the game really remind you of the movie, _The Rock_, with Sean Connery?

I'm talking about when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



you go to get Price and you're in the shower room and when you go to the roof and let off green smoke to let the jets know that D.C. isn't lost


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 12, 2009)

My KDR is 1.06... You guys are beasts, lol.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 12, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Just beat the campaign last night.  Not sure if anyone else posted this, but did parts of the game really remind you of the movie, _The Rock_, with Sean Connery?
> 
> I'm talking about when
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually think IW was directly inspired by The Rock, and some other movies, the castle and the green smoke are almost exactly alike. I also wonder if there is any medieval castles on the east coast of Russia, seems a bit far away for that sort of castle.  But then again it could have been made around in the 18th century or something.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 12, 2009)

Now that I think about it, it makes a lot of sense.  Hans Zimmer did the score for The Rock and this game, so maybe there's some sort of connection.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 12, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> My KDR is 1.06... You guys are beasts, lol.



K/DR doesn't mean shit

Winning the game does.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2009)

So you're below one, huh?

Gonna cry about balancing?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 12, 2009)

Winning the game doesn't mean shit.

Having fun does.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 12, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Winning the game doesn't mean shit.
> 
> Having fun does.



Having fun and winning


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just completed the Airport mission. No wonder why it is a infamous level. Makarua, what a psycho, man, what a fucking psycho! My jaw keep dropping through the whole level. Sweet holy jesus!




Tell you what, this is my choice for the game of the year 2009 EASILY!

I don't think I ever felt truly shocked...


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 12, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Fuck..
> 
> Is it just me, or are the Rio missions more difficult than they should be? :S



thats because thats about the only level where you are truly surrounded.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 12, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> FAMAS has pretty much always been my favorite video game gun in whatever I play.  I'm glad to see it in MW2, but yeah its the new "noob gun" I guess.  I would like an automatic option (dunno if there is one).



how is it a noob gun? seems to me that every weapon here is fairly balanced if you use them the right way.


----------



## Twilit (Nov 12, 2009)

What's everyone's current Class of Choice?

I've been using:

Primary: SCAR
HeartBeat Sensor
Holographic Sight

Secondary: Glock

Semtex
2x Flash

Bling Plus
Stopping Power Plus
Steady Aim plus


And I'll sometimes switchout Bling for Scavanger or Sleight of Hand.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 12, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> how is it a noob gun? seems to me that every weapon here is fairly balanced if you use them the right way.


It is basically exactly like the M16 from CoD4.  According to CoD4 "pros", that gun was the noob gun.  This is not an opinion I share with them.


----------



## Vault (Nov 12, 2009)

erictheking said:


> I can't be fucked to get this from Sainsbury's / Morrison's now. Went to three stores yesterday and today and not a sniff. I caved and ordered off Amazon.
> 
> By the way, *4.7 million sold on day one* in NA + UK.
> 
> That'll be about 6 million overall (at least). Insane.



Hahahaha thats weak, you should have went to Asda quick stock where still available.Sainsbury was wishful thinking the one near me sold out in minutes.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 12, 2009)

Vault said:


> Hahahaha thats weak, you should have went to Asda quick stock where still available.Sainsbury was wishful thinking the one near me sold out in minutes.



That's why I always use awesome Play.com so I don't have to get my sorry ass to many stores and hope that it wouldn't be sold out.


----------



## Vault (Nov 12, 2009)

Live in the UK? 

If not then you must know it was being sold for less than half price in some stores thats why the frenzy


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 12, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> I'm fucking stuck on this area in Brazil where there are snipers in buildings and you have to chase Rojas. I regret going on Hardened.



Seriously? You actually regret playing on Hardened on THIS level?

Rio level can be quite tough but nevertheless, I managed to complete that in just 20 mins or more. 

Be the man, bitch, be the man!


----------



## Vault (Nov 12, 2009)

Aint gonna lie that mission made me regret starting on hardened too  By far the hardest mission there the trick however is to realise you are completely surrounded it makes you think differently fron any other FPS


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 12, 2009)

Pro Tip: Press start and select "Lower Difficulty" then press A.  Success.


----------



## Vault (Nov 12, 2009)

Thats being a bitch, finish what you started


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 12, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> My KDR is 1.06... You guys are beasts, lol.



I think I was at 0.46 last I checked.


----------



## Roy (Nov 12, 2009)

Vault said:


> Aint gonna lie that mission made me regret starting on hardened too  By far the hardest mission there the trick however is to realise you are completely surrounded it makes you think differently fron any other FPS



I played it on Vet and sure I had trouble but I didn't regret it..I'm just that awesome


----------



## Bleach (Nov 12, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Seriously? You actually regret playing on Hardened on THIS level?
> 
> Rio level can be quite tough but nevertheless, I managed to complete that in just 20 mins or more.
> 
> Be the man, bitch, be the man!



I could barely do that level in 20 minutes on regular  . Brazil has the hardest levels lol


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 12, 2009)

There is no honor in playing COD games on harder difficulties.   I feel sorry for you if you choose to die a thousand times more than I did to accomplish the same thing.

I guess I just can't understand how anyone would like the kind of game COD is on harder difficulties.  Oh well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 12, 2009)

I started on Regular because I'm so used to playing on a mouse and keyboard, and the PS3 controller feels still a bit odd to me for shooters. I've now restarted on hardened and then moving on to veteran to get campaign 100% finished. :sweat


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> There is no honor in playing COD games on harder difficulties.   I feel sorry for you if you choose to die a thousand times more than I did to accomplish the same thing.
> 
> I guess I just can't understand how anyone would like the kind of game COD is on harder difficulties.  Oh well.



Its called achievements, bro.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 13, 2009)

Achievements/Trophies are the cancer that's killing gaming


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

And there you are, showing off your gamer score.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 13, 2009)

To be honest, once I got past the first part where you literally were surrounded, it wasn't really all that bad. All I had to do was just know the lay of the land, take it nice and slow, and I really have that much trouble. I'd even go so far as to say that after getting past the first part, I enjoyed the level on Veteran. Made me look at the level a whole new.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 13, 2009)

It's cancer. I wish they never made them and now I am addicted to getting all the achievements for a game.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 13, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Seriously? You actually regret playing on Hardened on THIS level?
> 
> Rio level can be quite tough but nevertheless, I managed to complete that in just 20 mins or more.
> 
> Be the man, bitch, be the man!


Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 13, 2009)

I just finished the SP, Brazil was a bitch. Overall, it was so well done, and the music added perfectly to it. Hans Zimmer delivers as always.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 13, 2009)

I just don't see how getting the achievements for beating the game on Veteran can be fun...unless you're really good, where you don't end up dying over and over.  At that point (for me anyways), the game just gets frustrating, rather than fun.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2009)

Stupid most of the playlist makes you get out of gamechat, dumb idea sorry.


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Stupid most of the playlist makes you get out of gamechat, dumb idea sorry.



Fucking this. I feel like talking to my friends on part chat, and I cant cause I'm playing stupid Team Deathmatch and it kicks me out of the chat.


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow. I cant seem to catch a break. Ive been in the top spot 4 times without a win. Too many motherfucking n00bs out there.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 13, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Shut the fuck up.



B...but! I just wanted to encourage you! 

Sometime the harsh words is necessary to teach people.


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2009)

So people are already measuring dick sizes with their KDRs


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey, I'm not the one with their ratio on their sig.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 13, 2009)

Vault said:


> So people are already measuring dick sizes with their KDRs



To me, KDRs don't really mean shit to me. If they want to jerk off over their KDRs, then who am I to stop them do it?


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> Hey, I'm not the one with their ratio on their sig.



Thats where the shot is directed at


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes i jerk off with KDR's and wins lol


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> B...but! I just wanted to encourage you!
> 
> Sometime the harsh words is necessary to teach people.



Learn to play before you attempt to teach, kiddo.


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2009)

Anthony are you really as great as you say you are at this game?


----------



## Wicked (Nov 13, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> Yes i jerk off with KDR's and wins lol



e-dick contest!!!!


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 13, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I just don't see how getting the achievements for beating the game on Veteran can be fun...unless you're really good, where you don't end up dying over and over.  At that point (for me anyways), the game just gets frustrating, rather than fun.



It's usually half and half for me. Sure, it can be severely frustrating half the time, but other times, it can actually be pretty fun. Not only does playing on Veteran force you to play the game in differently (which makes everything feel kind of new to me), but whenever you clear a room and eventually beat the level, you feel like you actually accomplished something. Plus the achievements are just a very nice bonus.

Well, that's my opinion anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2009)

Vault said:


> Anthony are you really as great as you say you are at this game?



I was in MW1. Haven't got the maps memorized yet, but I'm doing alright. Some gay ass shit sometimes, though.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 13, 2009)

Tears said:


> e-dick contest!!!!



I guess mine is pretty big


----------



## Munken (Nov 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cudCajMNRM0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 13, 2009)

Some people said Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 is a bit unrealistic. The Americans are hunting down two Brits, the British are trying to save the world, and the French are nowhere to be found. Sounds pretty fuckin realistic to me.


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cudCajMNRM0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



That wasn't amazing. It was just some lucky friend.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 13, 2009)




----------



## The Scientist (Nov 13, 2009)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cudCajMNRM0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]





Roy said:


> That wasn't amazing. It was just some lucky friend.



so what he is lucky? its still the best thing I have seen from a multiplayer game on MW2 yet


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 13, 2009)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cudCajMNRM0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]





So much luck, but epic at the same time.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 13, 2009)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> It's usually half and half for me. Sure, it can be severely frustrating half the time, but other times, it can actually be pretty fun. Not only does playing on Veteran force you to play the game in differently (which makes everything feel kind of new to me), but whenever you clear a room and eventually beat the level, you feel like you actually accomplished something. Plus the achievements are just a very nice bonus.
> 
> Well, that's my opinion anyway.


I could not respectfully disagree with this opinion more.  Just playing through on Normal was a horrible experience of dying over and over again until I could figure out exactly how Infinity Ward wants me to play each individual encounter.

That was my experience as an experienced shooter player and Call of Duty veteran.  I really feel sorry for those out of the 4.7+ million players who are even worse than me (which is most of them).


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 13, 2009)

Played online for the first time and I was bit little nervous when my first game was a bit laggy and I thought "Shit, would it always be laggy?!" and gave it another go and thankfully, it was such a joy to play without any lag now. 

Still, I'd rather complete my single mode first so I can fully focus on my online baby it so deserves soon.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2009)

Went and got this game yesterday, I am very pleased so far.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mowing down civilians in the airport made me a little bit sad though


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2009)

Man, I can't wait till I get the Javelin. Stinger does it's job far better than the AT4, kills kill-streaks in a single hit, though you can't fire it without lock.


----------



## Barry. (Nov 13, 2009)

I just found out a stinger can take out a pave low in one hit


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 13, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Went and got this game yesterday, I am very pleased so far.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



u kno u loved it


----------



## Furious George (Nov 13, 2009)

Just got this game and will fire it up soon. 

NOW the part can start.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 13, 2009)

The campaign was pretty short, only took me like 5 or 6 hours, but it was very well done. I am now addicted to multiplayer.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2009)

Barry said:


> I just found out a stinger can take out a pave low in one hit



Pave Low, Harrier, AC-130, Chopper. Pretty much anything that you can target and that flies.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 13, 2009)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> The campaign was pretty short, only took me like 5 or 6 hours, but it was very well done. I am now addicted to multiplayer.



I haven't even bothered completing the campaign mode. I have being going online since I got the game. I'll get around to completing the campaign mode at some point, and would even play hardened and veteran, for the sake of trophies, but 80% of the time when I am playing modern warfare 2, you will find me online hunting noobs down and putting as much digital bullets as I can into them


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2009)

DarkMar said:


> u kno u loved it



Yeah .


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

Monster


----------



## Furious George (Nov 13, 2009)

Heh heh wow I'm such a girl. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I couldn't take a shot on the airport part.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 13, 2009)

Predator. 

Man, I just love it. To hide in some small area and pop out my suitcase and fire a missile to blow up these fuckers who regrets touching a single hair on my head!


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I participated in the airport massacre, but I was unsure and still am unsure how exactly I felt about it.  I'm glad they did that and also included civilians in other parts of the games because that was a glaring issue with the original Modern Warfare.  Being killed at the end of that scene though seemed rather pointless.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 13, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I participated in the airport massacre, but I was unsure and still am unsure how exactly I felt about it.  I'm glad they did that and also included civilians in other parts of the games because that was a glaring issue with the original Modern Warfare.  Being killed at the end of that scene though seemed rather pointless.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well I don't know how pointless it was because I stopped playing for a sec directly after that part (please don't spoil me) but it surprised me. And agreed. that was a great scene.


----------



## Roy (Nov 13, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> Heh heh wow I'm such a girl.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Donkey Show was right.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 13, 2009)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cudCajMNRM0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



AHAHAHAHAHAHA

FUCKING LUCKY

I MIGHT JUST SIG THAT


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 13, 2009)

Cyckness said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't know how pointless it was because I stopped playing for a sec directly after that part (please don't spoil me) but it surprised me. And agreed. that was a great scene.


Not a spoiler if you have completed that level

*Spoiler*: __ 



I felt the way they set that level up was a bit misleading.  You are a new character to the game and you are put in this extreme situation where you are told you are going to make extreme sacrifices for the greater good of your country or whatever.  The line they said in the game was something along the lines of "you are going to be giving up a part of yourself" or something.

For the sake of keeping cover and probably getting that much closer to Makarov, you participate in this massacre.  For any normal human being, what this character had to do in this situation was many many levels of terrible.  Surely, this soldier would have lost a piece of his humanity that day, but Infinity Ward choose to make a big part of that event essentially pointless by immediately killing the character off at the end of the level.

This event was necessary for things to happen the way they did later, but then what was the point of building this character up for a level or two and emphasizing on the sacrifice he was making?  I guess he made the ultimate sacrifice in the end, but it seems like a missed opportunity to kill him off so quickly after the event.



Question for those who beat the game

*Spoiler*: __ 



So... what the hell did we kill Makarov or not?  Are they leaving that loose end for MW3 or something?  I guess we killed the general dude and we are left with the cryptic radio message with Makarov about "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" or whatever?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 13, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Not a spoiler if you have completed that level
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He is still alive


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 13, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He is still alive


Totally lame.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Not a spoiler if you have completed that level
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


What? The ending to the level was the best part... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It sets up the story perfect. If it wasn't an American then why would Russia ever attack? Not to mention it was a total surprise. Wasn't as good as the betrayle from Shepard but it was damn good and set up the story perfect.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 13, 2009)

Roy said:


> Donkey Show was right.







Stumpy said:


> Not a spoiler if you have completed that level
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that was the point. He was supposed to be this big part of the game and the narration misled you into believing that you're going to be in his shoes for a good deal of the game... then, he gets his head blown off. IW didn't want to delve deep into any real character development. They wanted shock value on the level of the nuclear blast in the last game. I think they were successful.


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2009)

Why didn't you wanna do it though?


----------



## Furious George (Nov 14, 2009)

1). I'm just a good guy like that.  In games with moral choices I'll always go the good path before going the bad. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



2). For the sake of plot consistency. *shrugs* If this was a movie I'm sure the good guy would have just blended in with the guys shooting civilians without taking a shot.


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2009)

I do the same. I'm always good when it comes to making a bad or good decision. But this isn't like Fallout 3 or something.


----------



## loraindeniso3 (Nov 14, 2009)

hi there....

i was told by a friend that cod mod 2 is gonna have pakistani or russian zombies, and off the top my head i said that cod 5 is made by Trey-arch and cod 4 and cod mod 2 are made and going to be made by infinity ward, so the odds that there are any kind of zombies are slim,

am i right??

what do u think??


----------



## Roy (Nov 14, 2009)

Nope. I doubt we'll get zombies on this one.


----------



## Taki (Nov 14, 2009)

According to the MW2 ending, there HAS to be a MW3.


----------



## Barry. (Nov 14, 2009)

Taki said:


> According to the MW2 ending, there HAS to be a MW3.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, Mackaroev is still alive...


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2009)

Taki said:


> According to the MW2 ending, there HAS to be a MW3.



Well obviously. They're going to milk this franchise like hell after MW1's success.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 14, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Predator.
> 
> Man, I just love it. To hide in some small area and pop out my suitcase and fire a missile to blow up these fuckers who regrets touching a single hair on my head!



Lolnub. Predator Missile is a sucky kill-streak reward, I only use it if I get it out of a care package. Sentry is way better.


----------



## Sindri (Nov 14, 2009)

Barry said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Mackaroev is still alive...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah that and from the looks of it the Americans are going to be hunting Price and Soap.


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2009)

Price and Soap are the real main characters of this franchise


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> What? The ending to the level was the best part...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I can see how it was necessary for the story, but I still disagree with how they built the character up and killed him off so quickly.

I knew Shepard was a friend from the moment I saw him, but I guess I wouldn't have guessed he was that big of a dick. ;3





Cyckness said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was the point. He was supposed to be this big part of the game and the narration misled you into believing that you're going to be in his shoes for a good deal of the game... then, he gets his head blown off. IW didn't want to delve deep into any real character development. They wanted shock value on the level of the nuclear blast in the last game. I think they were successful.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes it was shocking, but I just felt it was a cheap way of getting out of something much more interesting they set up.


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 14, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolnub. Predator Missile is a sucky kill-streak reward, I only use it if I get it out of a care package. Sentry is way better.



u should work ur way to the nuke (25 kill streak)


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolnub. Predator Missile is a sucky kill-streak reward, I only use it if I get it out of a care package. Sentry is way better.



I love Predator missile. So fun to drop a bomb on people's heads


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 14, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> I love Predator missile. So fun to drop a bomb on people's heads



the unsuspecting people 
u just better not drop 1 on my head or ill raise hell with my nuke.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 14, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was shocking, but I just felt it was a cheap way of getting out of something much more interesting they set up.



I see where you're coming from.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 14, 2009)

Just went 21-0 in TDM. XD


----------



## Wicked (Nov 14, 2009)

I want to rent the game but my damn ps3 isn't reading ps3 discs anymore!  bad luck on friday the 13th!


----------



## Furious George (Nov 14, 2009)

Tears said:


> I want to rent the game but my damn ps3 isn't reading ps3 discs anymore!  bad luck on friday the 13th!



brickitty bricked brick.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If/when they make a third one, I'm sure that the Americans will invade Russia...payback is a bitch motherfuckers!




And I think so far, my favorite thing about the multiplayer is how the perks upgrade.


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't think it's been posted here but whatever

[YOUTUBE]mQpcO8x6NNY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2009)

What a loser, is he drunk of milk?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 14, 2009)

this game sucks ass


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2009)

^ Lemme guess, that was you in that video


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 14, 2009)

I lack a British accent.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 14, 2009)

That's no way to talk about the GOTY


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 14, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> this game sucks ass



What don't you like about it?  

One of my roommates hates the game, but then again his favorite game is Pokemon, so I don't really put much value into his opinion of games...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 14, 2009)

Just completed a single mode. :ho


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man, USA is going to make Russia and psychopath Makarua pay for this daring attack on USA in next game. .




Now time for me to focus on Black Ops and online mode. Time to pay back, you little bitches!

Story mode, man, what a ride it was! Short but sweet!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 14, 2009)

Spec Ops are freaking fun.  I just hate the sniping missions where you have to sneak around.  I hate sneaking missions...


----------



## K-deps (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I'm addicted to this game. I'm a level 54 and I'm loving it. The Javelin Missile was really disappointing, stick to the Stinger. Also the Bushmaster ACR is surprisingly really good in MP.

I've seen people complaining about killstreaks being unfair and all I can says is put on cold blooded or use a stinger


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 14, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> That's no way to talk about the GOTY



lol,      no.

Anyway, I heard tons of complaining about the campaign but I liked it more than COD4. Playing through on Veteran now and it's definitely less challenging than previous installments.

I love the TAR.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 14, 2009)

The campaign was a bit short, but it was still fun.  But I don't really care that much about the length, because I care more about the multiplayer anyways.


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 14, 2009)

Haha, I haven't played this game, but I just have to say: In school, this is basically _all_ the boys are talking about. I can't go 5 minutes without out hearing something about it. :ho I need to play it sometime.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 14, 2009)

That reminds me something that happened on Wednesday: My roommates girlfriend called me that night, and she was all worried that my roommate was cheating on her because he wouldn't pick up her calls.  I told her that he wasn't cheating on her, and not to expect him to call her until the weekend, because he had some big project we were working on for class.  Of course that was a lie; we were busy doing Spec Ops and multiplayer.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 14, 2009)

Finished the single player mode. Exciting but short and nonsensical.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Don't think it's been posted here but whatever
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mQpcO8x6NNY[/YOUTUBE]



Christ that kid needs some serious fucking help.

So the reason he's going suicidal over MW2 is because he sucks at it?


----------



## Sindri (Nov 14, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Don't think it's been posted here but whatever
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mQpcO8x6NNY[/YOUTUBE]



Wow i'd call this guy a retard but then i'd be insulting people who are retarded by lumping this fool in with them.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish Cold-Blooded was a Perk 3. =[


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

Just went 34 and 3 at the snowy submarine map


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 14, 2009)

21-0 on Afghan. Suck it, bitch.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

i love using Heartbeat Sensor with Coldblooded and a holographic sight.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 14, 2009)

My CoD penis is THIIIIS long.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 14, 2009)

Does anyone else think some of the maps have too many buildings?I can't even run on land without getting sniped  from a guy in a window


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> My CoD penis is THIIIIS long.



it's actually rare for me to do that good though


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 14, 2009)

Sniping is pretty hard on most maps in MW2, really.

Also, Scavenger is fucking orsum.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 14, 2009)

I think the best way to counter sniping is to run around using a heartbeat sensor.  Helps you find out where everyone is sniping.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 14, 2009)

Or rock Cold-Blooded pro without Scrambler.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 14, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> it's actually rare for me to do that good though


It's fine ;3  We all need to show off our good games here and there.

Had an amazing Hardcore Team Deathmatch game in Wasteland.  Fucking foggy + ghillie suits is scary shit.  Sniping on Hardcore is awesome since it is almost always a one hit kill ;3


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 14, 2009)

Hardcore is the only way to go



Sasuke said:


> lol,      no.
> 
> Anyway, I heard tons of complaining about the campaign but I liked it more than COD4. Playing through on Veteran now and it's definitely less challenging than previous installments.
> 
> I love the TAR.



lol What is going to get it over this?

Uncharted 2?  GRAPHIXX

Halo ODST? Reskined Halo 3 Rehash

Dragon Age? Good Story, Weak Gameplay( on consoles )

Ass Creed 2? Probably will be more repetitive than the first

Borderlands? Beat it twice lvl 50, after that boring shit

No game comes close to this.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 14, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Just went 34 and 3 at the snowy submarine map



My favorite map of all.


----------



## DragonTiger (Nov 14, 2009)

Has anybody posted  yet?

Based on that review, I'm thinking twice about buying this game


----------



## Corruption (Nov 14, 2009)

That's what he gets for getting it on PS3.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 14, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> lol What is going to get it over this?
> 
> Uncharted 2?  GRAPHIXX
> 
> ...


...Who the fuck cares?

Play your games, enjoy them, and let others do the same.

edit: "who the fuck cares?" may be a bit more rude than intended, but really man goty talk is nonsense.

Anyways, love the thermal scope for sniping, but hate the fact that every asshole who plays hardcore (like me) uses cold blooded (also like me).


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> Hardcore is the only way to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol every game you named I liked more then this. While this is great, with the exception of halo odst I'd say DA and Uncharted are much better, borderlands is just as good if not slightly more fun. 

However this is a great game, but not GOTY for sure.


----------



## Koppachino (Nov 15, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> Has anybody posted  yet?
> 
> Based on that review, I'm thinking twice about buying this game



lol, made my day.


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 15, 2009)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> That's what he gets for getting it on PS3.



he may be an ass but dont dis the PS3


----------



## Barry. (Nov 15, 2009)

Just had a good session online. Hangatyr, I'm going to catch up to you one day.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 15, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Does anyone else think some of the maps have too many buildings?I can't even run on land without getting sniped  from a guy in a window



The story of my online life.

So far I've been getting shot to shit online.  
It's really fun, though.  
I just hope I get better since dying constantly can be frustrating.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 15, 2009)

I bet kojima jizzed his pants while playing this game.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2009)

I just went 19-11 with my knife-class. xD


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 15, 2009)

Chidori Mistress said:


> The story of my online life.
> 
> So far I've been getting shot to shit online.
> It's really fun, though.
> I just hope I get better since dying constantly can be frustrating.



did you play COD4 online when it first came out? if you did, then you shouldn't have a huge learning curve for this one.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 15, 2009)

I had a 6 game winning streak with 25+ kills and less than 10 death in each game. I leveled up from 31 to 36 within that span.

note: its hard to gain the xp needed to level up at that point within 6 games, if you don't have a stretch of good games with lot of kills and lot of in game objective completed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2009)

I hate you guys talking about all your damn multiplayer fun/achievements. 

I'm still trying to get campaign mode and spec ops 100% complete before I fully dive into multiplayer.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 15, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I hate you guys talking about all your damn multiplayer fun/achievements.
> 
> I'm still trying to get campaign mode and spec ops 100% complete before I fully dive into multiplayer.


Sounds like you are punishing yourself for no reason.  Just play multiplayer already.


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree with Stumpy

Also the AC 130 is a monster


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 15, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Sounds like you are punishing yourself for no reason.  Just play multiplayer already.



Basically yeah.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 15, 2009)

Ugh lol.  Are Treyarch going to pick this one up and taint modern warfare up a bit?  The only reason Ghost sticks out from any of the other faceless soldiers in this game is his damn mask.


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2009)

Ghost was fucking epic even more epic than Gaz  Besides tell me any other person who goes to war wearing sunglasses


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ghost sounds like fukin Gaz fer som reason, he acts like Gaz too


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2009)

The same guy voiced both of them  Ghost is more epic than Gaz  Although i have to say, props to Gaz for finishing that course in MW1 in 19 seconds


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ghost acts exactly like Gaz tho


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2009)

No Ghost >>>>>>>>>> Gaz


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 15, 2009)

did Zakhaev shoot Gaz in MW1?


----------



## Vault (Nov 15, 2009)

Either him or his henchman, yeah.


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 15, 2009)

So theres a possibility hes still alive with Task Force 141 (codenamed: Ghost) right?


----------



## RivFader (Nov 15, 2009)

Is this game really THAT good?


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 15, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Is this game really THAT good?



ya, pretty much. but thats only my opinion


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 15, 2009)

DarkMar said:


> So theres a possibility hes still alive with Task Force 141 (codenamed: Ghost) right?



No, Gaz died at the end of the first game.


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 15, 2009)

its kinda hard to notice cuz Zakhaev was shootin every dude up on the ground until the helicopter came..


----------



## Ziko (Nov 15, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Is this game really THAT good?



Yup 
(*random stupid text so I can add this stupid post*)


----------



## Twilit (Nov 15, 2009)

Chidori Mistress said:


> The story of my online life.
> 
> So far I've been getting shot to shit online.
> It's really fun, though.
> I just hope I get better since dying constantly can be frustrating.


This.


When I do bad in a game, nothing is more aggravating then, "Okay, I'm gonna be really sneaky now, and just wait for them to find me-" BOOM.


FFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 15, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Is this game really THAT good?



yes it's really that good


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 15, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Ugh lol.  Are Treyarch going to pick this one up and taint modern warfare up a bit?  The only reason Ghost sticks out from any of the other faceless soldiers in this game is his damn mask.





Are you serious? Ghost is a badass because he's got a cool balaclava and doesn't afraid of anything. THATS IT.

He's not a deep character or anything, and i feel like if they flesh him out and stuff he'll become less awesome.

And while multiplayer is awesome, im taking a break from it and playing spec ops with a buddy. It really is fun as hell, especially the wave defense and the sneaking missions.

Finally, has anyone else noticed the references to "The Rock" in this game? First there's the OBVIOUS showers shootout in the gulag. And then the scene with the flairs is the same thing nic cage does in that movie. I thought it was cool.

EDIT:





Vault said:


> Also the AC 130 is a monster



THIS. I love it when i get it, but when the other team gets it i hate watching all the people who don't know better just carry on like it's just another copter/harrier. Then they get decimated.

AC130 ain't nothin to fuck wit.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 15, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Finally, has anyone else noticed the references to "The Rock" in this game? First there's the OBVIOUS showers shootout in the gulag. And then the scene with the flairs is the same thing nic cage does in that movie. I thought it was cool.



Didn't Hans Zimmer write music for both?


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 15, 2009)

Vault said:


> I agree with Stumpy
> 
> Also the AC 130 is a monster



I know. I have used that perk only once so far. but that one time was one of my favourites moments yet . on the flip side, one of the worst moments for me is when I hear the guns of an enemy team AC 130 reving up to fire and I am outside  . I immediately start to hope I am not the only one outside.


----------



## Taki (Nov 15, 2009)

Chopper gunner>>>>>>>>x1000 Ac130


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2009)

Pave Low >>>>>>>>>> Chopper Gunner and AC130.


----------



## Taki (Nov 15, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Pave Low >>>>>>>>>> Chopper Gunner and AC130.



In your dreams.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 15, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> Didn't Hans Zimmer write music for both?



That he did.  Have to say, I'm loving the score.  Zimmer is an awesome composer.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit the knife throw was fucking awesome.

Sucks that Roach and Ghost died though


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7sv9CmTeFE&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

the first 1:20 minutes is one relevant to this thread


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 16, 2009)

Platinum said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, it was like, in your eye bitch!


----------



## Roy (Nov 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did anyone miss the knife throw? xD

I didn't. I thought I did though.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2009)

Taki said:


> In your dreams.



Lolno.

Chopper Gunner works on it's own, meaning you're free to go on your way while it kills shit, it requires two less kills and it scores me around 9 kills on average. =D


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Nov 16, 2009)

Bought the game at precisely 8:03 a.m. on the day of its release (Nov. 10) and still haven't had the opportunity to play it... SMH.


----------



## Munken (Nov 16, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> Didn't Hans Zimmer write music for both?



Nope, Stephen Barton & Harry Gregson-Williams did the soundtrack for the first one.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolno.
> 
> Chopper Gunner works on it's own, meaning you're free to go on your way while it kills shit, it requires two less kills and it scores me around 9 kills on average. =D



The AC scored me 13 once  Its just death raining on people and if you are too close to the exit in a building the AC doesnt give a shit it will blow you to bits. I hate it when its used against me though 

Also windwaker, Ghost already has a comic so they arent just making this game because of the fans reaction to him it seem it was already planned


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 16, 2009)

Sup Patty? Why you never on msn anymore?

we must talk


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol, game called back in russia


----------



## Munken (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Is it weird that the call of duty smoke looks better than real life smoke?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn't really like to use Riot Shield very much during the online mode but I must say that it was quite RUSH for me to protect myself from these assholes and watch them fire their machine gun, whatever the fuck they wanted to fire which I was slowly walking to them who freaks out and tried to blow my head off. Sadly for them, I cracked their worthless skulls with my Riot Shield. 

Oh well, still got work to do if I want to make you kiss my ass during online mode.


----------



## swedishpasta (Nov 16, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I didn't really like to use Riot Shield very much during the online mode but I must say that it was quite RUSH for me to protect myself from these assholes and watch them fire their machine gun, whatever the fuck they wanted to fire which I was slowly walking to them who freaks out and tried to blow my head off. Sadly for them, I cracked their worthless skulls with my Riot Shield.
> 
> Oh well, still got work to do if I want to make you kiss my ass during online mode.



Riot shield suck


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2009)

This thread makes me feel dirty. I think I need to clean myself with some_ Soap_.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2009)

Silly innuendos? Okay here I go.

The pilot of the aircraft that McTavish jumped out of in Modern Warfare 1 _*pretty much dropped the soap*_.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 16, 2009)

Haha, cleaver. 

Dat Soap.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 16, 2009)

Harrier Perk? 

Harrier couldn't even bend my Riot Shield at all! I was holding it down and laughing as the harrier shamefully failed to put many holes in my body!

Too bad some asshole slitted my throat behind...


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

The AC once it spots you its over


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol       nubs.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

No, the AC is just more superior.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2009)

In what way, exactly? It leaves you vulnerable, the amount of shots is limited and it requires two more kills than a Pave Low does.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

Funny you say that because it seems like it doesn't leave you vulnerable when using it its like you are hidden from the enemies. Also with the bomb it can take out 3 at once also the machine gun you just swap between the 3 weapon choices


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2009)

No, you're actually sitting right there, holding a laptop.


----------



## Barry. (Nov 16, 2009)

I think the Pave low is  better than the AC-103 but only by a small margin. It seems like everytime an AC-103 goes up for the opposing team, it gets taken down within 20 seconds from what I've experienced.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow :S im one lucky fucker then because i activated it while playing free for all in Rust and thats the smallest map there and not even once did i get shot down


----------



## Barry. (Nov 16, 2009)

I remember I picked it up on an airdrop and I was shot down almost immediately. After that I said never again.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2009)

Doesn't the AC shoot out flares so you can't shoot it out of the sky?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2009)

Those don't work all the time, especially not versus a Javelin. I've actually shot down a Harrier and Pave Low down with one Stinger missile, even though they used flares. Flares really only work if there's enough room to divert the course of the missile.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 16, 2009)

Honestly unless you rape with ungodly skill any Killstreak perk above Pavelow is a waste. AC-130 and Chopper Gunner leave you to vulnerable to attack, EMP and Tactical Nuke are, again, for extreme rapists.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 16, 2009)

Finally, I managed to kill these poor bastards in 4 rows with my trusted Riot Shield now.

So I can just focus on sitting behind my shield and just absorbs all your little useless bullets to complete all achievements for Riot Shield. 

Through I would never win a match with just Riot Shield but fuck it, I totally loved it..


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2009)

To which I shall use my Silenced SMG/Tactical Knife/Marathon/Lightweight/Ninja class and raep.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 16, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> To which I shall use my Silenced SMG/Tactical Knife/Marathon/Lightweight/Ninja class and raep.



I'm delighted for you, my dear fellow.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2009)

You'll never hear me coming.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 16, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You'll never hear me coming.



Well huh!

Your shadow would give you away and I would shatter your skull with my Riot Shield and then tea-bag you.

I.Got.My.Eyes.On.You.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2009)

Flashbang, bitch.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

Anthony was right, the herrier is superior, that shit does things by it self, got over 7 kills with that shit, 4 of them got fucked on the spot together  Scary stuff


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2009)

And guess what? Pave Low > Harrier, even. My current Kill-Streak selection, which'll probably remain unchanged, is Care Package/Sentry Gun (this thing can get so many kills if you place it right)/Pave Low. Never looked back. Only time I don't like Care Package is when I get ammo. I got Scavenger Pro for that shit.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2009)

What does Pave low do? i dont think i have stumbled upon that yet, Scavenger pro is awesome thats what i use as well, also the throwing knife is actually overlooked its great, close range it doesn't miss and it certainly kills. UAV killstreak is useless i took it off because the care package you might get it again. The sentry gets pwned too quick i noticed


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 16, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Flashbang, bitch.



Worthless against Riot Shield. 

You throw it on me, I will know you'd try to suddenly jump on me or try to get to my side, you predictable bimbo..

You got Predator Missile, I'd be at your mercy.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2009)

Vault said:


> What does Pave low do? i dont think i have stumbled upon that yet, Scavenger pro is awesome thats what i use as well, also the throwing knife is actually overlooked its great, close range it doesn't miss and it certainly kills. UAV killstreak is useless i took it off because the care package you might get it again. The sentry gets pwned too quick i noticed


Calls in an armoured gunship. Pretty much a flying tank. And like I said, Sentry Gun is great if you place it right. 


Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Worthless against Riot Shield.
> 
> You throw it on me, I will know you'd try to suddenly jump on me or try to get to my side, you predictable bimbo..
> 
> You got Predator Missile, I'd be at your mercy.


Lolno. You'll still get blinded by it, nubcaeks.

Predator Missile in your kill-streak set-up is for nubs.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 16, 2009)

My current killstreak set up is:
Care Package
Sentry Gun
and Attack Helicopter. Couple more levels and I'm gonna get the Pave Low.


----------



## Munken (Nov 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rqLUDfl26Y&feature=player_embedded&fmt=22[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 16, 2009)

That's awesome. XD


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2009)

i need those perks


----------



## Ito (Nov 16, 2009)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rqLUDfl26Y&feature=player_embedded&fmt=22[/YOUTUBE]



The jumping reminds me of the MGS4 Gekko.

BY THE WAY, MY TROPHIES STILL DON'T FUCKING WORK.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 16, 2009)

The M4 is still my stick of choice. Add the Stopping Power perk and the FMJ attachment on it and it's a great all-rounder. The PP2000 machine pistol is also a superb little gun for a sidearm.

Can't get to grips with the FAL or the RDP yet, which is disappointing since I actually liked the RDP in Cod4. Aug is pretty good though.

Think my killstreak setup is currently Care Package > Sentry > Harrier Airstrike.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm loving the Scar.  Only bad thing is the magazines are so small.  Gotta get those extended mags.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2009)

Throwing knifes are fucking awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 16, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm loving the Scar.  Only bad thing is the magazines are so small.  Gotta get those extended mags.



This.

And i love SOH pro for the faster ADS aiming, but more often than not i do use up all my ammo, and end up either pistoling bitches or just grabbing somebody elses gun.


----------



## Ito (Nov 16, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Throwing knifes are fucking awesome.



They are, but it's incredibly difficult to get a kill with them unless you're extremely close quarters.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 16, 2009)

UAV, Extreme Care Package, and Tatical Nuke


----------



## K-deps (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone got any nukes yet. I somehow managed to get 2 in the span of 3 games the other day...it was epic.

And damn shooting down UAVs and Pavelows is fun.


----------



## Ito (Nov 16, 2009)

K-deps said:


> Anyone got any nukes yet. I somehow managed to get 2 in the span of 3 games the other day...it was epic.
> 
> And damn shooting down UAVs and Pavelows is fun.



How do you shoot down UAVs? I never understood how to do it, but I see people doing it all the time.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2009)

aim in the sky at the UAV with a Launcher,let it lock on, then fire


----------



## Barry. (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey, quick question. Is there a limit to how many people a chopper can take down?


----------



## Ito (Nov 16, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> aim in the sky at the UAV with a Launcher,let it lock on, then fire


What does the UAV look like, a plane?


Barry said:


> Hey, quick question. Is there a limit to how many people a chopper can take down?



Nope, it can take down as many as it can see. 

Usually, the enemies catch on and start hiding in buildings, thus getting you less kills.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2009)

Zulu said:


> What does the UAV look like, a plane?


like this


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 17, 2009)

Zulu said:


> They are, but it's incredibly difficult to get a kill with them unless you're extremely close quarters.





[YOUTUBE]cudCajMNRM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> This.
> 
> And i love SOH pro for the faster ADS aiming, but more often than not i do use up all my ammo, and end up either pistoling bitches or just grabbing somebody elses gun.


People that complain about the clipsize need to learn how to shoot more accurately. The only problem with the standard SCAR is the low ammo count, only 60 compared to the average 80, but that's fixed with Scavenger Pro.


Endurance 117 said:


> UAV, Extreme Care Package, and Tatical Nuke



Guess what you'll never get.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 17, 2009)

I like the SCAR. It's higher damage over the M4 makes up for its small clip. SOH Pro is awsome with it.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2009)

Forget Sleight of Hand, go Cold-Blooded Pro. It goes perfectly with the SCAR.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> People that complain about the clipsize need to learn how to shoot more accurately. The only problem with the standard SCAR is the low ammo count, only 60 compared to the average 80, but that's fixed with Scavenger Pro.



Well yea, hence why i said i love SOH with it, and i'd rather have that than Scavenger.

Either way, if I end up running out of ammo for the scar, it usually means i've gotten at least 4-5 kills, in which case i don't mind switching to pistol or grabbing someone else's gun.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 17, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> This.
> 
> And i love SOH pro for the faster ADS aiming, but more often than not i do use up all my ammo, and end up either pistoling bitches or just grabbing somebody elses gun.



what is SOH? or rather, what does SOH stand for?


----------



## Munken (Nov 17, 2009)

sleight of hand?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2009)

Yup.

Faster ADS is the shit. It's funny, when i play campaign or spec ops im like "WHY IS THIS TAKING SO LONG!"


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, I got so used to reloading so fast, it just seemed like I was playing in slow-motion without it on.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 17, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Guess what you'll never get.



Was five kills away and just ran out of ammo.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2009)

Five kills is a long time when you've gotta have 20 straight before it, bro. You've better chances of getting it in a care package.


----------



## Newton (Nov 17, 2009)

I've never gotten a nuke T_T despite several care/emergencies

IMO EMPs should be less than 25, when they are used against me, i don't find they really make it THAT bad

What are your favorite titles/emblems?

Add me: Crixpack


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 18, 2009)

I use New Jack title and the red beret emblem. I change them a lot though. New Jack has been kept longer than the others for whatever reason, maybe cause I never saw someone else with it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 18, 2009)

Just got my first AC-130 in multiplayer...freaking won the game for my team because of that beast!


----------



## The World (Nov 18, 2009)

Fuck this game is harder then the first, I hope I can get use to so many better players. I really hate some of the maps too, like Estate, Rust and Scrapyard. I do like Terminal and Favela though, hopefully alot more map packs will be available.


----------



## zebas1 (Nov 18, 2009)

I dont like the fact that there are so many campers in modern warfare 2, I guess thats because the maps have so many places to camp

and the spawning in the map rust in free-for-all is laughable, i once spawned with another guy at the same place, and at the start of the match there was already a guy in front of me.

also I have this feeling that silencer makes my weapon a lot weaker, so I took it off


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 18, 2009)

The AUG HBAR is Godly.

That is all...


----------



## Setoshi (Nov 18, 2009)

AUG is epic but I feel in love with the ACR.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 18, 2009)

Is that the gun that you get at level 48?


----------



## zebas1 (Nov 18, 2009)

its the assault one with the cross when you zoom


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2009)

zebas1 said:


> I dont like the fact that there are so many campers in modern warfare 2, I guess thats because the maps have so many places to camp



What defines a "camper" in a game like this? Just curious.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 18, 2009)

zebas1 said:


> I dont like the fact that there are so many campers in modern warfare 2, I guess thats because the maps have so many places to camp



I don't see that much of a problem, it's just people playing smart. This is modern warfare, a lot of people just run around randomly to get kills. Sure they may get a lot of kills doing that, but will also rake up 15 or so deaths. While, I'll still get a lot of kills with only like 5 deaths.



zebas1 said:


> also I have this feeling that silencer makes my weapon a lot weaker, so I took it off



Silencer doesn't make it do less damage, but it does decrease the range.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 18, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> What defines a "camper" in a game like this? Just curious.



I fucking love doing it, 

Especially when you're sitting in a small lift with your trusted Riot Shield. You'd only risk being killed by a nasty knife close combat.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I fucking love doing it,
> 
> Especially when you're sitting in a small lift with your trusted Riot Shield. You'd only risk being killed by a nasty knife close combat.



I think there's a difference between playing smart and outright camping.

IMO outright camping is when the person's whole style of playing is to hide in a corner and wait for people to pass by. Although it normally doesn't bother me much because im pretty good about checking corners.

Obviously heavy gunners and snipers are going to camp a bit, but that's the nature of the position. Also, i don't consider it a bad thing if they are doing it to hold down a specific position as part of a strategy.

EDIT: What the hell are you doing camping with a riot shield? Get a few buddies together (few with shields, few with LMGs) and go spartan on some bitches. With the right set up it's totally possible to pull a phalanx off in this game haha. The psychological effect is great as well, especially when you see people backing up and shooting when they should really be ducking for cover.


----------



## Ito (Nov 18, 2009)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Silencer doesn't make it do less damage, but it does decrease the range.



I know that's the popular belief, but I too noticed the decreased damage while using a silencer.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Nov 18, 2009)

im loving the game but the maps are shit, they are too huge. also its impossible to run around raping pple coz of heartbeat sensors, the game kinda encourages camping


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 18, 2009)

zebas1 said:


> I dont like the fact that there are so many campers in modern warfare 2, I guess thats because the maps have so many places to camp


If a dude kills you in a spot, you then have the advantage of knowing where he is.  If he continues to kill you from that same spot you are at fault for not taking advantage of this.


»Stillmatic« said:


> im loving the game but the maps are shit, they are too huge. also its impossible to run around raping pple coz of heartbeat sensors, the game kinda encourages camping


Funny.  I have always felt maps in CoD have been really small.  Seeing that all the maps in this game are designed for 18 players or less, I feel MW2 may have the smallest maps yet for a CoD game.

On silencers:
They decrease the "Range" bar on your guns stats, yes, but what that actually means is that your weapons to less damage at a longer range.  So yes it does in a way decrease damage dealt.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 18, 2009)

Everything that helps you camp has a counter-action. hiding? kill-cam. Riot shield? semtex and so on.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> Everything that helps you camp has a counter-action. hiding? kill-cam. Riot shield? semtex and so on.



Yup. Although campers using cold blooded+silencers are so annoying. I don't know about you but i'd rather avoid the kill-cam and just get it right the first time ha.

Also, does anyone else think that the LMGs are a bit too accurate? I've seen people use them like assault rifles, and thats just weird to me.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 18, 2009)

I've found that camping really only works for one kill since the kill cam gives away your position. Adding to that, there really is no safe place in most of the maps since there are about 3-4 different ways to get to your position. It's like every room seriously has 3 entrances.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 18, 2009)

Roy said:


> Wow. I cant seem to catch a break. Ive been in the top spot 4 times without a win. Too many motherfucking n00bs out there.



This.

Story of my online experience so far tbh.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 18, 2009)

Why don't you play with a team?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 19, 2009)

What DLC would you be using?  The only DLC that I know they're planning on releasing are maps, and those are for Live.   

Now that I think about it though, it should work if you're doing multiplayer with some other people on console.


----------



## djttyme (Nov 19, 2009)

I must say I'm enjoying this game a lot. Really met my expectations. Only complaint I have about it are some of the maps. Scrapyard and Quarry are just horrid in my opinion. On a side note I just got my 2nd nuke yesterday!

Anyone here have a PS3?
PSN:djttyme
I play almost any game mode, besides headquarters and 3rd person games...I really favor TD and SnD.

Barret .50 Cal FTW!!!


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

Scrapyard is the best map there  Its certainily better than that piece of crap Estate map


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Nov 19, 2009)

scrapyard is the closest thing to shipment, i love that map. i agree about quarry, that map blows


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 19, 2009)

?Stillmatic? said:


> scrapyard is the closest thing to shipment, i love that map. i agree about quarry, that map blows



I fucking hate quarry. It's the only map i absolutely can't stand.

Also...your sig! So awesome!


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2009)

I fucking hate Scrapyard, enjoy Quarry.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 19, 2009)

I fucking hate goddamn hardcore campers...


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

Estate i cant take i always leave


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 19, 2009)

I love Terminal.


----------



## CrumCon (Nov 19, 2009)

Guys could my pc runs this game smoothly? cuz im not going to buy this game untill i get better GPU that could runs the game smoothly.

my system:
C2D E8400
ATI 4870 1GB
2GB RAM 800hmz?!


thanks


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 19, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> I fucking hate goddamn hardcore campers...





Just walk with a Riot Shield to these "campers" and make them taste their blood off your Shield.

*coughnoobsing*


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2009)

I went a day without SOH got raped like hell


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 19, 2009)

CrumCon said:


> Guys could my pc runs this game smoothly? cuz im not going to buy this game untill i get better GPU that could runs the game smoothly.
> 
> my system:
> C2D E8400
> ...



Or just get XBox 360?

MW2 is more then enough for you to buy XBox 360 for it.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 19, 2009)

Is this worth a buy?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 19, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> I fucking hate goddamn hardcore campers...



Because running around takes skill


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 19, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Is this worth a buy?



Yes.  It's worth it.  Unless you buy the Prestige Edition...I don't think that's worth it.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 19, 2009)

2 nukes in 3 games earlier. I love dropping them when your team is losing.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 19, 2009)

Everytime I hear complaints about campers, I can't help but think of the people that complain about getting thrown in fighting games. Spawn camping is about the only legitimate complaint though.

On that note, I love Favela.


----------



## Ito (Nov 19, 2009)

I hate Highrise.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

I still dont understand why he was so pissed, Maybe it was the short campaign? Or he carried on dying in Brazil


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

My guess is the MP.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

This game is pretty cash online bro.


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

Not if you suck at it. Which is why I suspect him to be mad.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

It can get frustrating at times always getting owned and it seems he got it for 17 hrs straight.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Butthurt.

No wonder so many Halo fans hates this game.


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

You can tell which are Halo fans also. They still jump when you shoot them.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol. "I got milk on my fucking nips".

I'd school that kid...


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

They are used to being the master chief who just jumps at shit without dying


----------



## deathofevangelion (Nov 20, 2009)

I love Halo and love MW2. I am better at MW 2 it seems, although I suck regardless lol


----------



## weebly (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't wait to get my hands on MW 2! I hope that I will receive it tomorrow!


----------



## Gnome (Nov 20, 2009)

I've tried going around in Multiplayer acting as if it was halo, just to see how good i would do, I got like 1 kill...it's a bad idea.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Word of advice  be afraid of the harrier

Ofcourse its a bad idea


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 20, 2009)

Care Package is overpowered


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Stealing the enemies care package is really broken 

I always get a harrier or Predator drone


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> Word of advice  be afraid of the harrier


Shiiiit.  My stinger and I thank you for the free 300XP.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

The harrier is superior especially if you deploy it where there is a large concerntration of enemies


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> The harrier is superior especially if you deploy it where there is a large concerntration of enemies


...A dead harrier cannot be superior to anything.  I do not understand.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

A harrier rarely gets shot down, people will be panicking and scrabbling for shelter


----------



## Little Washu (Nov 20, 2009)

I think Pave Low is better than the harrier.  Got two in one game which gave me around 15 or more kills.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 20, 2009)

Single player was better than I thought it'd be.

Still think I need some practice before jumping into multiplayer just yet.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> A harrier rarely gets shot down, people will be panicking and scrabbling for shelter



...bwahahahaha. Cold Blooded Pro and Stinger > Any aerial kill streak, my friend.


----------



## Ito (Nov 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> A harrier rarely gets shot down



What? I shoot down two myself almost every match.

Anyway, just beat my best match today, with a 51-4.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

what's cold blooded?


----------



## Ito (Nov 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> what's cold blooded?



It's like UAV Jammer from CoD4. 

It hides you from everything except heartbeat sensors.


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

Fuck using bling i rather keep my SOH


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Aruarian (Nov 20, 2009)

Vault said:


> Fuck using bling i rather keep my SOH



I prefer Scavenger Pro.


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 20, 2009)

Bling Pro is pretty sick. Have it in all my custom classes. Also never gotten a nuke or been nuked yet


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

Has anyone experienced a nuke yet?


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Nov 20, 2009)

chopper gunner or ac130?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 20, 2009)

I just had a spawn so bad that I saw myself die twice in the kill cam...


----------



## Roy (Nov 20, 2009)

^Wow that fucking sucks I'd be mad if that happened to me.


Just went 25-1. My best match so far. FAL w/thermal scope > you.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 21, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I just had a spawn so bad that I saw myself die twice in the kill cam...



That's my only qualm with the game really so far. The spawn system is terrible IMO.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 21, 2009)

?Stillmatic? said:


> chopper gunner or ac130?



I'd go with AC-130.

And I've had a teammate use a nuke...never actually used one myself.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2009)

?Stillmatic? said:


> chopper gunner or ac130?



Chopper Gunner nets you more kills, but I'd rather go with the Pave Low. You get it sooner and it nets you more kills on average.


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2009)

Pave Low is beastly.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 21, 2009)

Roy said:


> Has anyone experienced a nuke yet?



This sir is why I don't play domination.


----------



## Gene (Nov 21, 2009)

5 min into TDM and somebody let off a nuke on my team. I heard he was spawn camping and raped with the chopper gunner.


----------



## djttyme (Nov 21, 2009)

Just went 19-0 with Akimbo Model 1887's on SnD. Talk about fun my friends. lol


----------



## Twilit (Nov 21, 2009)

I was going on like, a Riot Shield Genocide earlier. I must have killed like 35 riot shielders within 2 games.

2 consecutive games I had the game winning kill. First was a double Semtex, both riot shielders. Then the other, I snuck behind one and shot him in the gut.

Twas funny


----------



## The Boss (Nov 21, 2009)

I finally finished 1payer mode.  I would like some moar Soap plz.


----------



## Eki (Nov 21, 2009)

impossible to get the nuke now for me. i always get close and ethier the game ends before i can get it or some scrub keeps coming after me every time i kill him


----------



## Twilit (Nov 21, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> 2 nukes in 3 games earlier. I love dropping them when your team is losing.


If you're rockin a 25 Kill Streak and you're still losing, your team must really suck some balls man.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 21, 2009)

Just beat Veteran. Like My UC2 Crushing run, the parts that killed me the most on normal were a breeze while I kept dying on parts I'd previously breezed through 



The Boss said:


> I finally finished 1payer mode.  I would like some moar Soap plz.



Same here. But...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why did Ghost and Roach have to die?


----------



## Hellion (Nov 21, 2009)

I broke down, and bought this. Getting ready to play it now


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 21, 2009)

C_Akutabi said:


> Just beat Veteran. Like My UC2 Crushing run, the parts that killed me the most on normal were a breeze while I kept dying on parts I'd previously breezed through
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



only cool cats where ghost soap and price . I stomp on roaches


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I broke down, and bought this. Getting ready to play it now



you should be ashamed  , but happy at the same time


----------



## Mαri (Nov 21, 2009)

I heard this game is pretty good, but frustrating  .


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 21, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> only cool cats where ghost soap and price . I stomp on roaches




*Spoiler*: __ 



pft. They couldn't even breach doors without needing Roach to plant the first one. 



ho


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't see how this game is frustrating...unless if you consider a losing streak frustrating.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 21, 2009)

Got 30-3 on Underpass the other day. ACR w/ silence + heartbeat sensor ftw. Game before that I got nuked. 
Current killstreak set-up is:
Care Package
Pave Low
Chopper Gunner
On my next unlock I'm gonna get the Emergency Airdrop.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2009)

ACR is godly. The in-game stats mean shit.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 21, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Got 30-3 on Underpass the other day. ACR w/ silence + heartbeat sensor ftw. Game before that I got nuked.
> Current killstreak set-up is:
> Care Package
> Pave Low
> ...



I went 41-11 on Domination on Underpass. SCAR-H with Holographic sight + Heartbeat sensor ftw. 
Bling Pro
Hardline
Steady Aim


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ACR is godly. The in-game stats mean shit.



I really don't know what the big deal is with the ACR. I used it and I HATE it.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 21, 2009)

What's there to hate about great accuracy, little recoil and decent damage to boot?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 21, 2009)

ACR is beastly and deadly accurate with a nice amount of ammo.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 21, 2009)

Solon Solute said:


> I fucking hate goddamn hardcore campers...



well then, find them in their spots and kill them many times over


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 21, 2009)

Zulu said:


> I hate Highrise.



I love high rise, skidrow, scrap yard


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 22, 2009)

C_Akutabi said:


> Single player was better than I thought it'd be.
> 
> Still think I need some practice before jumping into multiplayer just yet.



you can only practice multiplayer by playing multiplayer. trust me, nothing you are doing right now in single player will help you in multiplayer, other than knowing the controls of the game. not even playing the game at veteran will train you for multiplayer.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 22, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> you can only practice multiplayer by playing multiplayer. trust me, nothing you are doing right now in single player will help you in multiplayer, other than knowing the controls of the game. not even playing the game at veteran will train you for multiplayer.



It's mostly a controls thing. Came off a combination or KZ2 and UC2 which both play very differently from this. On top of that, I only learned of the controls scheme that places crouch and pron on the right thumb-stick so I've been adjusting to that.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 22, 2009)

C_Akutabi said:


> Same here. But...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I totally didn't see that comping at all. So epic.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay 1 I am reallly rusty at FPS.  I just finished the first.  "Warning" mission and I can honestly say I died a little inside, but That was some good story telling.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2009)

Why do you walk in the airport level?

No Russian.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 22, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Why do you walk in the airport level?
> 
> No Russian.



Why is it the lamest jokes that I laugh the hardest at


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Nov 22, 2009)

so far only map i havent played a public game on is rust


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 22, 2009)

?Stillmatic? said:


> so far only map i havent played a public game on is rust



And it is an awesome map.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 22, 2009)

ACR > All other Assault Rifle, unless either the AK is as godly as it is said to be, or the other one making up for it's sheer ugliness. I run:

ACR with ACOG
Javelin
Claymore
Scavenger Pro
Cold-blooded Pro
Ninja Pro
Care Package
Sentry Gun
Pave Low


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 22, 2009)

Finished the SP, great game, good story, good feeling. But then again: too short! 

Was wondering why they asked me if I could play an insulting level in the main menu, then after No Russian I understood. But I liked the level, bit of aimingpractice.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 22, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> And it is an awesome map.


It took me until yesterday where they got the idea of the map from.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 22, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ACR > All other Assault Rifle, unless either the AK is as godly as it is said to be, or the other one making up for it's sheer ugliness. I run:



M16 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> every gun in the game


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't see why some people get upset over the airport level.

I personally enjoyed it.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> M16 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> every gun in the game



M16 = nub gun, was in CoD4 and hasn't changed now. Same goes for the FAMAS. Auto-burst + SP = tard shit. It's for people who can't play.


----------



## AL1A5 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> M16 = nub gun, was in CoD4 and hasn't changed now. Same goes for the FAMAS. Auto-burst + SP = tard shit. It's for people who can't play.



whilst i dont agree with you saying that its a 'nub gun for people that cant play' i personally dont like the M16, i still use the very first assault rifle (which name escapes me atm im afraid) never liked burst weapons.


----------



## Roy (Nov 23, 2009)

What does Hardline Pro do? I thought it reduced it even more..apperantly not, because I have it now and nothing..


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 23, 2009)

semo auto weapons are the best and they take skill to use.


----------



## Roy (Nov 23, 2009)

When you die in MP money pops up. Can I change that via settings? Because its gay. At least WaW had some bad ass gore.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2009)

It happens only if you have Bling equipped or you get a payback. Pretty damn obvious. =p



AL1A5 said:


> whilst i dont agree with you saying that its a 'nub gun for people that cant play' i personally dont like the M16, i still use the very first assault rifle (which name escapes me atm im afraid) never liked burst weapons.



Burst-weapons are nub-weapons because they eliminate having to restrain yourself from going full-auto all the time; they're the easy way out. To take someone out at long-rage with a full-auto weapon is much more difficult than it is with a three-round burst weapon, especially with Stopping Power. That perk is so nub-friendly it's ridiculous, even with some weapons where it has little to no effect on the whole.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

_Heeeeey_... is it just me or trying to get them 3 stars on ops is.. _haaaaaaard_.  Me and a buddy spent and hr on the sniper one.... _fffffffffffffff_---


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 23, 2009)

You're a woman. Of course it's hard


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWCOCW-Vjoc[/YOUTUBE]

If there is an award for best music in a game this year. MW2 deserves it, Hans Zimmer is a musical genius


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 23, 2009)

Endurance 117 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWCOCW-Vjoc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> If there is an award for best music in a game this year. MW2 deserves it, Hans Zimmer is a musical genius



Indeed. The guy is amazing.

I like how the music is sorta similar to what he did with "the rock." Which is one of the most epic action movies ever.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 23, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> You're a woman. Of course it's hard


Vary funny.  



Endurance 117 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late! Dragon Age already snatched up the award.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Nov 23, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Too late! Dragon Age already snatched up the award.



I think you forgot to add


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 23, 2009)

Roy said:


> What does Hardline Pro do? I thought it reduced it even more..apperantly not, because I have it now and nothing..



Reduces the amount of deaths you need for Deathstreaks.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 23, 2009)

Fuck you all

I loved Hans Zimmer before he was cool you posers

But at least he's getting some spotlight.

He did amazing jobs on all of his movie soundtracks, so check out that work.


----------



## Barry. (Nov 23, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Fuck you all
> 
> I loved Hans Zimmer before he was cool you posers
> 
> ...



Yeah, the Tears of the Sun soundtrack was amazing.


----------



## Roy (Nov 23, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Fuck you all
> 
> I loved Hans Zimmer before he was cool you posers
> 
> ...



Spotlight? Hans has been in the spotlight for some time. His recent works have been same old same old. But he does have some really good ones from years back.

The Last Samurai
Gladiator
Tears of the Sun

Those are some of his crowning achievements.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 24, 2009)

_Finally_ got around to finishing the SP campaign last night..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shit got EPIC at the Gulag mission and didn't let up the rest of the way through. The twist with Shepard was a shock and very emotional. The Rangers in Washington stages were epic, the Aircraft graveyard mission was epic, and the final fucking mission was epic. Hans Zimmer really is the king of the action soundtrack, some amazing pieces were played during some of those last missions. It's really pumped me up now for the (inevitable) sequal.

Shame there will be no Ghost or Roach though  kinda ironic that the voice actor who did Gaz in the first game did Ghost in this one, and they both kicked the bucket..


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 24, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> _Finally_ got around to finishing the SP campaign last night..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Best mission in the game was the one after the nuke went off, shooting without the Red Dot and waiting 'till lighting struck to tell if the guys standing ten feet from you were hostile was crazy.

But the game kinda lost me after the twist. Not only is the plot just kinda murky, but the "one(two)-man army" vibe the game gave off after Roach and Ga-I mean Ghost got crispy didn't strike my fancy. Hopefully the third game doesn't follow that route, and keeps the squad for most of the playtime.




I have to say that I preferred COD4's campaign. Main reason being that the first game was a lot more selective with its "Oh shit" moments. Whereas MW2 just kept throwing them at you, which kinda made me desensitized to them.

And really
*Spoiler*: __ 



undercover guy's and Roach's death were largely just a retread of the title credits in COD4(and the latter having some hints of the post-nuke crawl). Except instead of tension being built as you're dragged through the city, watching it fall apart, they just kind of come out of left field.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 24, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> And it is an awesome map.



its the only map in MW2 that isn't gigantic


----------



## Wicked (Nov 24, 2009)

Got to play mw2 at a friends house.. not really feeling it but it was still fun.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 24, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> its the only map in MW2 that isn't gigantic



Exactly, my little friend, exactly. 

That map is very good way to complete your weapon challenges.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 24, 2009)

Tears said:


> Got to play mw2 at a friends house..* not really feeling it* but it was still fun.



 its like sex in a box. how can you not feel that


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 24, 2009)

Are there any incentives to do the prestige?


----------



## Wicked (Nov 24, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> its like sex in a box. how can you not feel that




It was fun but i really couldn't get into it. Have to play it more when i get a chance to.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 24, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Are there any incentives to do the prestige?



It just adds to the replayability of the game. You get some cool medals next to your name too.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 24, 2009)

So it's just like Prestige in the first one?


----------



## Ito (Nov 24, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> So it's just like Prestige in the first one?



Yep, except 15 levels higher and ugly symbols.


----------



## Taki (Nov 24, 2009)

And you also get a new custom class slot as well.

(Which IW said they would not do, but then again, its IW were talking about here)


----------



## The Boss (Nov 24, 2009)

So I'm achievement whoring for finishing the 1player mode on Vet... hmm.. not working. I suck at this game. Must play moar.


----------



## Taki (Nov 24, 2009)

They honestly need to make ALL shotguns primary weapons again. My "shotgun" classes dont feel the same. 

Like the AA12, that thing is a beast. And the Model 1887. Whoo. I picked them up with Akimbo/FMJ, went 38-4 on Domonation on Estate.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 24, 2009)

New custom class slots sound nice...but not worth giving up all my guns and attachments for.

And what I like doing with my shotgun class is to have a Riot Shield and then Akimbo Rangers; the Riot Shield protects my back and if I ever find a sentry gun, I just whip out the Shield and stand in front of it for a while to soak up the experience.


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 25, 2009)

Veteran s som crazy shit, beat it last weekend


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 25, 2009)

So you guys think the plot for MW3 will be centered around


*Spoiler*: __ 



US invasion of russia
Soap, Price, and Nicholai clearing their name
Finally killing Makarov
and another nuke on the loose



BTW, can someone please explain what Shepherd's real motive was?


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2009)

^Revenge      .


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 25, 2009)

Roy said:


> ^Revenge.


Revenge on what or who? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems all he did was let Makarov go free and sacrificed more of his soldiers to achieve whatever the objective he had in mind.


----------



## Roy (Nov 25, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Revenge on what or who?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



he was in charge of the soldiers who died in the first game via nuke/bomb and wanted revenge on the russians.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 25, 2009)

Played some 3rd person tactical last night with three other friends.  Its a 4v4 playlist and we got Favela which is pretty much the best Riot Shield map, so naturally we all went shields and had a fucking blast.

We lost, but holy shit I haven't had that much fun on Xbox Live in ages.


----------



## Migooki (Nov 25, 2009)

Would you say this game is short? 

I've seen more people mentioning is too short and they wish it was longer.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2009)

Only the single-player. MP lasts forever. But even the SP, whilst short, is fucking awesome. It's like an insanely high mass of awesome.


----------



## Migooki (Nov 25, 2009)

Well then.

*puts on Christmas wishlist*


----------



## The Boss (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah 1player mode is epic.


----------



## Eki (Nov 26, 2009)

i liked the first story plot better


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 26, 2009)

Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> he was in charge of the soldiers who died in the first game via nuke/bomb and wanted revenge on the russians.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He also said something along the lines of "I lost 30,000 troops in one day, and the world just fucking watched.  After this, there will be no shortage of volunteers, of patriots..."  Or something close to that.  He wanted to get America to become the most powerful country in the world, and to do that, he had to somehow inspire the entire country.




I just stole the enemy's care package in a multiplayer game, and got a chopper gunner...pretty sweet killstreak, think I'll unlock that next.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2009)

Chopper Gunner is great, ye. Worse than Pave Low, but better than AC-130.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 26, 2009)

I actually like the AC-130 better.  It just seems so much more powerful and everything.  But then again, that was the only time I've used a Chopper Gunner.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2009)

Feels that way, but actually isn't. AC-130 fire modes are all on cooldowns, whilst the Chopper Gunner's is unlimited.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 26, 2009)

Hmmm...I'll have to try that.  I also really like the sound that the AC-130's gun's makes...but whatever gives me more kills I guess.


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Chopper Gunner is great, ye. Worse than Pave Low, but better than AC-130.



AC130 is da bomb. unlike chopper gunner, u can kill any1. theyre both awsom, but AC130 can bake u boi


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2009)

First of all, learn to spell. Second of all: lolno. Tactical Nuke is the bomb, AC-130 is sub-par compared to what it should be.


----------



## Roy (Nov 26, 2009)

I fucking love Pave Low. Just hear the choper * boom boom boom*

Its great.


----------



## Taki (Nov 26, 2009)

Got my first ever chopper gunner yesterday from a Care package. All I have to say is: Damn!.

13 kills with it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 26, 2009)

The COD community have gotten wiser and are now shooting down Chopper Gunners. In the first week it was easy to get 15+ kills with it on the right map. I use the Care Package, Predator Missile and Harrier Strike now. If the other team sucks, I'll get a lot of kills without the need of overpowered killstreak rewards.


----------



## Twilit (Nov 26, 2009)

I prefer AC-130 to chopper gunner any day.

-You can bomb people that are in buildings.

-It takes out droves of enemies with one blast.

-Freaking decoy shots to EVADE STINGERS SON.

Love love love.


----------



## Vault (Nov 26, 2009)

Im a sentry gun person now, just leave it at a nice place, it rapes the shit out of people


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 26, 2009)

Sentry Guns always killed me tons of times...before I realized that knifing it from behind is a one-hit kill.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 26, 2009)

Vault said:


> Im a sentry gun person now, just leave it at a nice place, it rapes the shit out of people



Useless, if you ask me.

Yeah, it did work but once you know where that junk is, just throw a grenade at it and watch someone cry at his broken toy.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2009)

Considering your KD rating. 

Sentry gun is great if you leave it at a choke-point. Don't expect to get more than 5 kills with it on average, but that's generally sufficient to get your next kill-streak.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 26, 2009)

Just unlocked the ACR and gave it a whirl in a game of TDM on Highrise.

Ended up being the MVP by a country mile.

_REALLY_ nice gun. Kinda like the M4 but a lot more accurate. I was picking off shots on snipers on the cranes from across the map. I had SPP as one of my perks so that also made a hell of a difference. It will probably be even better with an RDS, so can't wait to attach one


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 26, 2009)

The ACR is my favourite fully automatic assault rifle. Holographic sight and a silencer. =]


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 26, 2009)

I got nuked for the first time.  It's pretty damn hard at the low levels. I'm doing much worse than I did in the first game. I hate the FAMAS. I didn't start to do anything until I got the M4. I keep getting picked off by snipers. I need a freaking scope.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 26, 2009)

M4 and UMP helped me through the earlier levels.

Play some Search and Destroy. You get rewarded generously for kills, assists, plants and defuses and you wont be dying every 5 seconds like in TDM.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 26, 2009)

I do some of my best work in TDM.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 26, 2009)

Lord Yu said:


> I got nuked for the first time.  It's pretty damn hard at the low levels. I'm doing much worse than I did in the first game. I hate the FAMAS. I didn't start to do anything until I got the M4. I keep getting picked off by snipers. I need a freaking scope.



The Famas is a good gun. I used it for a while and I was usually getting kills with one burst.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 26, 2009)

TDM is good for the extra exp you can get through killstreaks, plus the weapon challenges can be finished quicker.

Search and Destroy pretty much multiplies your exp for a run of kills or completing objectives. Just tonight I got over 1000 exp in a single 2 minute round for killing 3 enemies as the last man on my team and defusing the bomb afterwards.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 26, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> The Famas is a good gun. I used it for a while and I was usually getting kills with one burst.



With it I was getting raped. The only game to make me hate the FAMAS.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Nov 26, 2009)

I got a tingly sensation using the tactical nuke


----------



## Twilit (Nov 26, 2009)

So far I love the SCAR, M16, and AUG. They all rape.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 26, 2009)

Yeah, if I ever keep on dying, I just switch classes to my Scar with a heartbeat sensor, Scavenger, Stopping Power, and Sit Rep.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2009)

Burst weapons are still for people who need to learn how to fucking play, especially with Stopping Power.

But I guess I should be lucky that most people don't realize that SP is nothing compared to Cold-Blooded. Especially if you combine it with Ninja Pro.

The ACR works best with a combination of Scavenger Pro and ACOG, I've found.


----------



## Munken (Nov 27, 2009)

Depends on what mode you're playing, I still find SP necessary in TDM since everyone else has it.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2009)

Cold-Blooded Pro is great in TDM as well. Especially with Ninja Pro. Campers won't hear you coming, and they can't use UAV or HBS either.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 27, 2009)

Stopping power is overrated imo. what good does it do against somebody who is shooting you from behind that you didn't notice because they were using coldblooded pro?


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 27, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> *Burst weapons are still for people who need to learn how to fucking play, especially with Stopping Power.*
> 
> But I guess I should be lucky that most people don't realize that SP is nothing compared to Cold-Blooded. Especially if you combine it with Ninja Pro.
> 
> The ACR works best with a combination of Scavenger Pro and ACOG, I've found.



Or people who aim before they shoot? A lot of beginners will prefer an automatic weapon, so they can spray and pray from the hip.


----------



## Space Jam (Nov 27, 2009)

Finally about to pick this up


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Or people who aim before they shoot? A lot of beginners will prefer an automatic weapon, so they can spray and pray from the hip.



Burst weapon + SP is for people who enjoy point and click adventures.

Automatic weapons fire rhythmically, there's no random aspect, especially not in MW2 where there's barely any recoil to be found. There's a little thing called 'removing pressure from the button', I don't know if you've discovered it. It lets you control the duration of automatic fire.

By your logic you should be running around with a Sniper or FAL.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 27, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Burst weapon + SP is for people who enjoy point and click adventures.
> 
> Automatic weapons fire rhythmically, there's no random aspect, especially not in MW2 where there's barely any recoil to be found. There's a little thing called 'removing pressure from the button', I don't know if you've discovered it. It lets you control the duration of automatic fire.
> 
> By your logic you should be running around with a Sniper or FAL.



Yet a lot of people still find burst weapons hard to use, especially in CQB. You can't school me on FPS', so don't try to. Enjoying point and click adventures =/= someone who needs to learn how to fucking play. A lot of the best players use the M16, do you think they need to learn how to use the M4?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 27, 2009)

Needing to learn how to play =/= someone who 'can't be schooled on FPS', one would think. Burst weapons are nothing but a cop-out. And yes, people do need to learn how to use automatic weapons, because the vast majority of guns in the game are either full-auto or semi-automatic, with only two being burst. Settling and getting used to something that accounts for 4.76% of the total number of weapons in the game is futile. And your claim about the best using the M16 is because lesser players use it to a good effect, rendering other weapons moot if they intend to use them because they would still be at a disadvantage.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, one would think that, but it doesn't apply to me because I don't only use burst weapons. Did you miss my post where I said I use the ACR? The best players use the M16 because if you're an accurate shot, you will kill the enemy quicker than with any other gun. Most people will use what gets them the quickest and easiest kill, regardless of their skill level.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 27, 2009)

Best burst weapon imo is the FAMAS. M16 just isn't all that great..


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 27, 2009)

All of my classes minus my sniper and ump45 class have Scar as main. I might change to M16 once I unlock it in a few more levels.


----------



## Twilit (Nov 27, 2009)

So is anyone else disappointed that they got rid of Team Tac?

I used to love jumpin in with two of my friends and doin small games. So fun.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 27, 2009)

I've mainly been using the M16 lately and I've been destroying people with it.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Nov 27, 2009)

commando perk is gay, getting tired of being stabbed by pple who are nowhere near me


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 27, 2009)

I like Commando Pro - taking no fall damage is pretty nice.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 27, 2009)

Twilit said:


> So is anyone else disappointed that they got rid of Team Tac?
> 
> I used to love jumpin in with two of my friends and doin small games. So fun.



Yeah, towards the end of COD4, Team Tac was the only gamemode I played. They might bring it back, if enough people complain about it being removed.



?Stillmatic? said:


> commando perk is gay, getting tired of being stabbed by pple who are nowhere near me



QFT.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 27, 2009)

3rd Person Tactical


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 27, 2009)

anyone here use the TAR 21?


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 27, 2009)

Yup. Probably my second favorite Assault Rifle to use online.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 27, 2009)

Cant stand the red dot sight for the TAR.  Ruins the gun for me.


----------



## Eki (Nov 27, 2009)

i like the famas,mp5,m16,ak47, and the 3rd sniper rifle. cant remember the name


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 27, 2009)

The fact that the FAMAS is in the game should make it instantly their favorite weapon.


----------



## Munken (Nov 27, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Cant stand the red dot sight for the TAR.  Ruins the gun for me.



yeah same here, but why use it when the iron sight is 10 times better?


----------



## Taki (Nov 27, 2009)

narutosushi said:


> anyone here use the TAR 21?



Me.

I use the masterkey shotty with it. ACOG has alot of sway and recoil.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2009)

Veteran Campaign wasn't that hard this time around.

I only had trouble on about 4 spots the entire game.


----------



## Ito (Nov 28, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Cant stand the red dot sight for the TAR.  Ruins the gun for me.



Yeah, that sight is fucking weird. I use the holographic sight if I need one for the TAR.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 28, 2009)

Just had my best night of any competitive online game since the early days of COD4.  Felt fucking good.  Never did worse than twice as many kills as deaths and best was 20-5.

I blame unlocking the M16 for this 

@zulu
Holo sights kinda piss me off too ;3  If I had to use a TAR the holo sight would probably be better at least i guess.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 28, 2009)

What's the difference between Red Dot and Holographic?  To be honest, I've never really noticed that much of a difference.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 28, 2009)

Holographic has a slight zoom in and better trace slight sway i think


----------



## Twilit (Nov 28, 2009)

I got nuked twice today


----------



## Gecka (Nov 28, 2009)

shit sucks bro


----------



## AL1A5 (Nov 28, 2009)

anyone else cry with frustration on veteran at that bit when you and ghost have to get out of the wooden cabin to the helicopter?


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Nov 28, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> What's the difference between Red Dot and Holographic?  To be honest, I've never really noticed that much of a difference.


holo sight demo


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 28, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> What's the difference between Red Dot and Holographic?  To be honest, I've never really noticed that much of a difference.


The only difference I ever noticed was a bigger crosshair which makes things slightly harder to see when you are aiming at them.  Not a huge deal, but red dot sight doesn't have that annoyance.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone mind giving me some tips on how to be good online? I've just started and I really suck. :/


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 28, 2009)

Don't rush them at the beginning; wait for a few of your teammates to go first and then you can see where they get killed from so you can have a good idea of where the other team is.

I can't think of a good way to teach someone to get better; you just get better over time.  You'll learn what works for you and what doesn't, and you won't make the same mistakes that get you killed over and over.


----------



## Undercovermc (Nov 28, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Anyone mind giving me some tips on how to be good online? I've just started and I really suck. :/





The related videos are the other parts of the guide.


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 28, 2009)

ehh the TAR with the red dot is actuallly good for me...but thats just me.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Nov 28, 2009)

AL1A5 said:


> anyone else cry with frustration on veteran at that bit when you and ghost have to get out of the wooden cabin to the helicopter?


What? 

Just hug the right fence and go down, and you trigger the cutscene, simple. xD


Where's everyone playing this on? PC, 360, PS3?


----------



## Little Washu (Nov 28, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> The related videos are the other parts of the guide.


 
That's a nice little tutorial there.  I really don't need it, but it is always good to touch up on the basics.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 28, 2009)

That just wasn't fair. 

The moment I respawned on Rust I was killed by a Predator Missile. Turns out I spawned close enough to someone else being targeted by it that the explosion got me too


----------



## narutosushi (Nov 28, 2009)

hah thats happened to me too. But what sucks is when someone spawns from behind you and then kills you. aka: tactical insertions


----------



## forgotten_hero (Nov 28, 2009)

I've only played on Rust once, and I have to say that I love the map.


----------



## Taki (Nov 29, 2009)

I got Rust on TDM today, I did great.

This is my main class:

*Overwatch*

M4A1 w/ Heartbeat sensor and Thermal scope
AA12 w/ foregrip
x2 Stun
Blast shield
Bling Pro
Stopping power Pro
Ninja
Shit kills like AIDS.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 29, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I've only played on Rust once, and I have to say that I love the map.



I have played that map like 5 times today. loved every minute of it


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 29, 2009)

Just got nuked.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 29, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Just got nuked.



that sucks


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2009)

So what're everyone's thoughts on SMG's, and which do you consider the best? I'm personally favouring the VECTOR and Mini-Uzi.


----------



## Vault (Nov 29, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> Just got nuked.



I have been tactical nuked thrice


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 29, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> So what're everyone's thoughts on SMG's, and which do you consider the best? I'm personally favouring the VECTOR and Mini-Uzi.


My favorite class changed to my SMG class a couple days ago.  I don't even really have a preference of which once since I have been cycling through them all to get XP.

Had my best game yet by going 31-9 with it.
edit: I'm a total loser and took a pic of it to upload to facebook too.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 29, 2009)

Taki said:


> I got Rust on TDM today, I did great.
> 
> This is my main class:
> 
> ...


I might use that but will replace M1A1 with SCAR-H


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 29, 2009)

I hope u ppl kno u can shoot down UAV's instead of waiting to get ur ass kicked wen they expire.
(ive done it every match i been in this week and won the majority cause of it.)


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 30, 2009)

Do Microsoft usually follow up on complaints filed against players? Just came across a group of players in the same clan who were extremely rude, one personally abusive to me for no particular reason..


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2009)

They do once a large number has been acquired for a single person, I believe.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 30, 2009)

My copy comes in the mail later this week. :WOW

Will be looking for PS3 owners to play with.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> So what're everyone's thoughts on SMG's, and which do you consider the best? I'm personally favouring the VECTOR and Mini-Uzi.



I love the MPK5.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2009)

Even though it sucks in this game? =p


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 30, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> I love the MPK5.



i say MP5K only works better in Special Ops. anything else i stick with the M4A1


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2009)

ACR > M4, I'm afraid. M4 was my favourite gun in MW1, but the ACR just blows it out of the water. I love using a silencer on it and getting so many long-shot kills that it's insane. =p The Iron Sights on it are lovely, it has no recoil and is stable as fuck.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ACR > M4, I'm afraid. M4 was my favourite gun in MW1, but the ACR just blows it out of the water. I love using a silencer on it and getting so many long-shot kills that it's insane. =p The Iron Sights on it are lovely, it has no recoil and is stable as fuck.



I agree. I have been using the ACR in my games for a couple of days now and I am lovin it


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 30, 2009)

Me and the M4 go way back. i use it for all purposes, especially camper elimination.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 30, 2009)

Have you played with the ACR for a couple of matches? I'm sorry, but it is the best gun in the game, TBH.

Dump a Silencer on there and Scavenger Pro, and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 30, 2009)

Ill give it a try because i just got my K/D ratio at .92 after the noob tubes were used on my second day.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 30, 2009)

I've had a pretty successful night online this evening. Only lost 2 matches in around 15. I think im finally getting the balances of my classes right, and selecting the most appropriate ones for the both map and game type.

Really pleased with my main S&D class:

*Primary:* SCAR-H /w silencer & hb sensor
*Secondary:* PP2000 /w silencer & holo scope
*Equipment:* C4 (_great_ for leaving on a bomb site)
*Spec grenade:* Smoke (again great to use around a bomb site)
*Perk 1:* Bling Pro
*Perk 2:* Cold Blooded
*Perk 3:* Ninja Pro
*Death Streak:* Final Stand

Super stealthy, yet still handy both at long and close ranges.

Also dominated a TDM game on Wasteland with a Barrett and got 3 throwing knife kills, which considering I usually suck ass with both was pretty pleased about it. 


*EDIT:* About the ACR, I have a holo scope on it now after using RDS for so long, can't believe I didnt switch it sooner because the improvement is great. Combined with SOH Pro it's my #1 choice for a full assault class.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 30, 2009)

care package = UAV FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Cenyane (Nov 30, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> care package = UAV FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU



ill help you out by shootin it down.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 30, 2009)

I tend to get Preds in mine. In the beginning I was getting Harrier Airstrikes a lot, can't remember the last time I got one now though..


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 30, 2009)

Why cant I get something that actually attacks? 

goddamn UAV is a large heartbeat sensor. AND IT ALWAYS GETS COUNTERED.


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 30, 2009)

It's an automatic +100 exp though, so at least it's good for something..


----------



## Vault (Nov 30, 2009)

Its probably pissing you off alot because you have UAV after 2 kills then the third its care package and you get UAV again


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 30, 2009)

Exactly.

And I'm not even going near that emergency airdrop.
2 counter uav's a uav and an emp. 
they don't like me.


----------



## Vault (Nov 30, 2009)

Well take off the UAV and start off with car package you will see a massive difference, you rarely get the UAV and get more overpowered killstreaks


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Vault (Nov 30, 2009)

It doesnt look like its gonna connect


----------



## Ito (Nov 30, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Even though it sucks in this game? =p



This pisses me off. I didn't use anything but the MP5 in MW, and now they make it one of the worst guns in the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> *EDIT:* About the ACR, I have a holo scope on it now after using RDS for so long, can't believe I didnt switch it sooner because the improvement is great. Combined with SOH Pro it's my #1 choice for a full assault class.



Ditch the Holographic Sights, go for the Silencer. I'm telling you, the iron sights work just as well as an ACOG does and they don't show you. I'm an assault class, but as ninja as they come. Scavenger/Cold-Blooded/Ninja, all pro.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 1, 2009)

Thing is though, if I wanted to go full stealth i'd just choose my S&D or Sniper Stealth classes. For me personally I only get the full potential out of the ACR by using SOH Pro and SP Pro perks, which means no room for Cold-Blooded, thus no real benefit from a silencer.

I do agree that the standard iron sights are pretty good though.


----------



## Renjin (Dec 1, 2009)

Have it beat it, owned it.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 1, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Thing is though, if I wanted to go full stealth i'd just choose my S&D or Sniper Stealth classes. For me personally I only get the full potential out of the ACR by using SOH Pro and SP Pro perks, which means no room for Cold-Blooded, thus no real benefit from a silencer.
> 
> I do agree that the standard iron sights are pretty good though.



Learn to play without Stopping Power, and you'll become a lot better.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Learn to play without Stopping Power, and you'll become a lot better.


Learn to play Hardcore and you'll become a lot better. 

I was actually anti-Hardcore gametypes throughout CoD4, but have reeeaally gotten into it with MW2.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 1, 2009)

I would play _only_ HC games on COD4 & 5, but they were on the PC. After playing with the HUD on for so long i'd struggle without it now lol.

Also, Stopping Power is just so convinient for quicker kills, especially with the weaker guns.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 1, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Learn to play Hardcore and you'll become a lot better.
> 
> I was actually anti-Hardcore gametypes throughout CoD4, but have reeeaally gotten into it with MW2.



I know what you mean. but to tell the truth, I only began to enjoy hardcore, after I started playing with a group of guys who know what they are doing regularly. we could always coordinate and combine our strats rather than have some noob - looking like a deer caught in the headlights all the time - bringing our total score down.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2009)

i found my favorite build, at least for close range anyway 

Akimbo P90's 
that burst secondary pistol thing with red dot
Semtex
Flash

Scavenger Pro
Stopping power Pro
Steady aim Pro

My Killstreak set up is 
Care Package
Harrier
Pavelow


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone else getting _really_ annoyed at the people on S&D that don't follow the objectives? Countless times have I specced team mates making no effort whatsoever to defuse planted bombs. Whats even worse than that are team mates that get caught out on the other side of the map because they didn't follow the carrier, leaving the enemy an easy defuse. Gets on my nerves..


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 1, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Learn to play Hardcore and you'll become a lot better.
> 
> I was actually anti-Hardcore gametypes throughout CoD4, but have reeeaally gotten into it with MW2.



im the exact opposite. my friends and i avoid hardcore on MW2 because: 1. The freakish large amount of campers are probably the total of more than MW1 and WaW combined. 2. The ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) virus has reached and is spreading in MW2 now.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Dec 1, 2009)

Went 42-11 earlier on Highrise.
Harrier, Pave Low, Chopper Gunner all day.


----------



## Newton (Dec 1, 2009)

I hear ya Toffee.

Got the "How the?" title today. I'm never taking it off 

Rather than saying i hate campers, its more that i hate those people who always immediately head for the high window spots. Not that i have great difficulty killing them, its just annoying. Especially on Rundown.

Marathon+Lightweight+Tactical knife = lulz


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2009)

The Grim Reaper title is farking hard to get. >_<


----------



## Barry. (Dec 2, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> The Grim Reaper title is farking hard to get. >_<



Marathon+lightweight+commando should do you good.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2009)

...what do those have to do with getting 5 kills off one Predator Missile?


----------



## Newton (Dec 2, 2009)

Grim Reaper is 5 kills with predator missile if i remember correctly


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 2, 2009)

got nuked yesterday.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 2, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Anyone else getting _really_ annoyed at the people on S&D that don't follow the objectives? Countless times have I specced team mates making no effort whatsoever to defuse planted bombs. Whats even worse than that are team mates that get caught out on the other side of the map because they didn't follow the carrier, leaving the enemy an easy defuse. Gets on my nerves..



That used to annoy me a lot on COD4, so I joined a clan. I haven't played SnD much on MW2, but I do hate bad team mates who give the enemy team consecutive air support. Sponges!


----------



## Barry. (Dec 2, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...what do those have to do with getting 5 kills off one Predator Missile?



Wait a second. I have that title and I know for a fact I didn't kill 5 people with a predator missile (I dont use that kill streak reward). I thought you get that title by killing 3 people in a row with the knife....

Edit: I was thinking of The Ripper . Must've gotten Grim Reaper by accident.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 2, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> got nuked yesterday.



then be careful with who you're fighting with. KILL everyone on the enemy team to avoid that. 
And im doin' fine like that


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 2, 2009)

Barry said:


> Wait a second. I have that title and I know for a fact I didn't kill 5 people with a predator missile (I dont use that kill streak reward). I thought you get that title by killing 3 people in a row with the knife....



Everywhere online says Predator Missile. Maybe you got lucky with a care package or something.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Dec 2, 2009)

im tired of pple I kill quickly respawning next to me


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 2, 2009)

?Stillmatic? said:


> im tired of pple I kill quickly respawning next to me



then do a hit n run.


----------



## Ito (Dec 2, 2009)

Does anyone know how to get the emblem where it's a black dog wearing a king's crown?


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 2, 2009)

^ Looks like a Gorilla? Could be wrong..

Also I have the "Grim Reaper" title too, but I don't remember getting a 5-man Pred kill..


----------



## Munken (Dec 2, 2009)

> For those not familiar with the glitch, which can be used on PS3 and PC as well as the 360, it enables someone carrying a rocket launcher to turn into a sprinting human bomb. While the player dies in the process.


----------



## Ito (Dec 2, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ Looks like a Gorilla? Could be wrong..


Now that I look up close, it _is_ a gorilla. 

Here's a picture of it. I need this emblem.



I also want this emblem, if anyone knows how to get it.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 2, 2009)

Faliure! XD
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1L0inuNFH6s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 2, 2009)

Hahahaha...I really don't like the Javelin all that much...takes too long to lock on.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 2, 2009)

Zulu said:


> Now that I look up close, it _is_ a gorilla.
> 
> Here's a picture of it. I need this emblem.
> 
> ...


complete enemy of the stage challenge (kill 3 or more enemies when your team dies) and you have to complete the flawless challenge for the latter (don't die).

don't know if you guys have seen these, pretty good.


----------



## Ito (Dec 2, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hahahaha...I really don't like the Javelin all that much...takes too long to lock on.



Agreed. I prefer the Stinger over any launcher.

Edit: Masa Def, repped.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 2, 2009)

Grim Reaper Challenge Kill 5 enemies with a single predator missile


----------



## Vault (Dec 3, 2009)

The chopper gunner is fucking boss omg


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 3, 2009)

Aces said:


> then be careful with who you're fighting with. KILL everyone on the enemy team to avoid that.
> And im doin' fine like that



its only a matter of time before it happens to you too


----------



## The Boss (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Munken (Dec 3, 2009)

It's been posted like 10 times already. 	

the rush montage was awesome though.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 3, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> its only a matter of time before it happens to you too



All the dudes who got a nuke more than 5 times that i know of (not in a row) are on my side. So compared to them im like back up,or a right hand man to them 
I end kill streaks


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 3, 2009)

I've been nuked thrice, but only stayed around for one of them (so I could get the emblem). Being nuked is a loss and a death, backing out before I die is just a loss. Suits me!


----------



## 0352 (Dec 3, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 is hard as F*** on campaign so I just went straight to xbox live multiplayer. Not quite as hectic, and the fact that you can now combine 203's and RCO combos is just awesome lots of fun with the heart beat sensor to.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 3, 2009)

0352 said:


> Modern Warfare 2 is hard as F*** on campaign so I just went straight to xbox live multiplayer. Not quite as hectic, and the fact that you can now combine 203's and RCO combos is just awesome lots of fun with the heart beat sensor to.



How is MW2 hard? I beat it on Veteran in like 5 hours 
All i can say is that the Scrapeyard is so hard on veteran that i could repeat Price's and Makarov's convorsation by heart.


----------



## 0352 (Dec 3, 2009)

What can I tell ya dude I just don't have enough time to get that good at video games. But kudos to you for 5 hours thats pretty motivating. I guess I'm just not as good as I used to be at video games.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 3, 2009)

Aces said:


> How is MW2 hard? I beat it on Veteran in like 5 hours
> All i can say is that the Scrapeyard is so hard on veteran that i could repeat Price's and Makarov's convorsation by heart.


How is it hard?  Because Infinity Ward's shooter design is based around KILLING the player any time they do something "wrong".  Single player is a grueling five hour lesson in trial and error problem solving.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 3, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> How is it hard?  Because Infinity Ward's shooter design is based around KILLING the player any time they do something "wrong".  Single player is a grueling five hour lesson in trial and error problem solving.



I use Regular for that. It took me on regular 2 to 3 hours to beat it. That why you should move slowly but at a quick pace to not get killed so much.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 3, 2009)

I played the game twice on Veteran mode, first time through it was 5-6 hours the next time through it was less than 3. it becomes significantly easier when you know exactly where to go and what to do.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 3, 2009)

Aces said:


> I use Regular for that. It took me on regular 2 to 3 hours to beat it. That why you should move slowly but at a quick pace to not get killed so much.


I don't care if you could beat this game on Veteran with one arm tied behind your back.  That doesn't somehow excuse Infinity Ward for designing a shitty single player game.  I played it on Normal and it was an absolutely horrible experience the vast majority of the time.  Using the "get better" defense is completely invalid as far as I am concerned because this is a mass market game designed to be played by millions of average to terrible gamers and somehow I, a serious gamer, had a really difficult experience with it.  I can only image how frustrating it must be for people who don't play games as much as me.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 3, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I don't care if you could beat this game on Veteran with one arm tied behind your back.  That doesn't somehow excuse Infinity Ward for designing a shitty single player game.  I played it on Normal and it was an absolutely horrible experience the vast majority of the time.  Using the "get better" defense is completely invalid as far as I am concerned because this is a mass market game designed to be played by millions of average to terrible gamers and somehow I, a serious gamer, had a really difficult experience with it.  I can only image how frustrating it must be for people who don't play games as much as me.



Well, nothins perfect. But why dont you tell them that then? Feedback as i say.


----------



## 0352 (Dec 3, 2009)

What I still don't get is how inaccurate some of the weapons are like the FAMAS is absolute garbage in the game but, in real life it's actually a very accurate rifle.


----------



## Twilit (Dec 3, 2009)

0352 said:


> What I still don't get is how inaccurate some of the weapons are like the FAMAS is absolute garbage in the game but, in real life it's actually a very accurate rifle.


Maybe you're just bad with it?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 4, 2009)

While this game is alright I actually prefer COD2's multiplayer on the PC over this, but that's just me....maybe I'm biased because I used to dominate in COD2 and in this I get dominated.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 4, 2009)

FAMAS is probably one the best weapons in the game with SP, it's just retarded. SP in general is, but that's a different discussion.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 4, 2009)

0352 said:


> What I still don't get is how inaccurate some of the weapons are like the FAMAS is absolute garbage in the game but, in real life it's actually a very accurate rifle.



what are you talking about. it is one of the most accurate assult rifle in the game.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 4, 2009)

Aces said:


> How is MW2 hard? I beat it on Veteran in like 5 hours
> All i can say is that the Scrapeyard is so hard on veteran that i could repeat Price's and *Makarov's* convorsation by heart.



I thought he didn't show up after the 'no russian' level?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 4, 2009)

Everyone, ditch whatever side-arm you were using and pick up the Raffica Machine Pistol this instance. I swear to Odin, that thing is a mini-M16.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 4, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> I thought he didn't show up after the 'no russian' level?



Price talks to him over the radio on that one level with all the broken down planes.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 4, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Price talks to him over the radio on that one level with all the broken down planes.



oh really? I cant remember that conversation. my buddy who isn't a gamer was in while I was playing that level and he was so in awe of the game that I was kinda showing him the stuff that I could do in game.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 4, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I got 34-0 last night. WITH THE FAMASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS OHHHHHH.
> 
> Also, 8 bit captain price > all emblems.



I personally prefer the infinity ward emblem


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 4, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I got 34-0 last night. WITH THE FAMASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS OHHHHHH.
> 
> Also, 8 bit captain price > all emblems.



If you do the math that gives you a 11-0 game.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 4, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> How is it hard?  Because Infinity Ward's shooter design is based around KILLING the player any time they do something "wrong".  Single player is a grueling five hour lesson in trial and error problem solving.



COD4 and WaW were a lot harder than MW2 on Veteran, mainly because of constant MLB grenade spam if you stayed in the same spot for more than 3 seconds. You don't know how easy you've got it in MW2.



Hangatýr said:


> Everyone, ditch whatever side-arm you were using and pick up the Raffica Machine Pistol this instance. I swear to Odin, that thing is a mini-M16.



I neglected that side-arm, until recently. It definitely rapes.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> COD4 and WaW were a lot harder than MW2 on Veteran, mainly because of constant MLB grenade spam if you stayed in the same spot for more than 3 seconds. You don't know how easy you've got it in MW2.


lol.  I've been playing Call of Duty games since the original on PC.  I owned both MW and WaW and beat MW on normal and veteran, so it isn't like this is some new experience to me.  My big issues with MW2 have been issues with Call of Duty games from the very beginning.  As it stands right now, MW2 is the last Call of Duty game I will be purchasing anywhere near full price.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 4, 2009)

Beat this game the other day, I really enjoyed some of the cut scenes and action, I actually got pretty excited when:


*Spoiler*: __ 



we escaped the Gulaag on zipline


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 5, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> I thought he didn't show up after the 'no russian' level?



I know he didn't. They were talkin over communications.

P.S Scientist, I should yell at you, you told told me I'd get nuked soon. Then, 24 hours later, I get nuked. WAS IT YOU WHO NUKED ME?! 'Cause I think this is a conspiracy.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 5, 2009)

Akimbo with the 44 Magnum is so fun


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 5, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> I neglected that side-arm, until recently. It definitely rapes.



Plus it just looks so fucking ridiculous with Red Dot/Holographic Sights. Glock is better when Akimbo though, and the Model 1887 is just fucking broken, so I consider it the best legit side-arm.


----------



## Taki (Dec 5, 2009)

How do I change the SP subtitles to be centered on the screen. Its always off to the left. But during the cut scenes its perfectly centered.


----------



## Little Washu (Dec 5, 2009)

I really hate that javelin glitch.  Some kid was using it against my team on scrapyard yesterday.  Luckily he got sniped to death by me at estate.  He latter quite in of the game because he was getting owned by me.  

17-0, I love thermal on a barret 50. cal.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 5, 2009)

Aces said:


> I know he didn't. They were talkin over communications.
> 
> P.S Scientist, I should yell at you, you told told me I'd get nuked soon. Then, 24 hours later, I get nuked. WAS IT YOU WHO NUKED ME?! 'Cause I think this is a conspiracy.



, its ok. you probably will get the chance to nuke some noobs soon


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2009)

The javelin i thought was only on xbox :S Some dumb noob carried on using it


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 5, 2009)

I was playing Ground War, and the entire enemy team was using the Javelin glitch...bullshit.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 5, 2009)

Evangel said:


> I really hate that javelin glitch.  Some kid was using it against my team on scrapyard yesterday.  Luckily he got sniped to death by me at estate.  He latter quite in of the game because he was getting owned by me.
> 
> 17-0, I love thermal on a barret 50. cal.


Cold-blooded lol.


forgotten_hero said:


> I was playing Ground War, and the entire enemy team was using the Javelin glitch...bullshit.



You can report them for it and they'll be banned.


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2009)

I have cold blooded but some people hurt me with the thermal sight  A highly trained eye can spot it

I love the sentry gun pek i put it in one direction and i guard the other with a shot gun. Its rape


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 5, 2009)

Currently finding it _extremely_ tedious to get the Cold-Blooded Pro perk. My K/D has been suffering badly the last two days because im concentrating too much on taking down UAV's, Harriers, and Choppers. Still only at about 24/40..


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 5, 2009)

...dude. Just take Scavenger Pro and Stinger missiles. You can shoot down UAV(jammers) with ease, and you'll easily get about four a game, if not more. Only shoot choppers and harriers from directly below them, otherwise the angelflares will take care of your missile.


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2009)

Cold blooded is probably the most important perk in the game, the only way i get killed by air support is when im in a vicinity where im with other people who dont have it so a bomb will take me out as well. 

Also the perk which makes it that you dont take any damage if you drop from a height, also very important


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 5, 2009)

Commando Pro. I personally prefer Ninja Pro, because it takes care of anyone with a cheap ass HBS, plus the silenced footsteps is a nice bonus.

But yeah, I fucking hate it when those morons crowd up next to me when there's an AC-130 out and about.


----------



## Vault (Dec 5, 2009)

I used Ninja before and got massacred so i went back to my usual commando pro i couldn't wait until pro because i was taking a beating. Reducing melee distances was too much of disadvantage for me. I use melees alot 

People with AC 130 especially target spawn areas i remember once i got hurt 2 tiwce in a row when i had just respawned


----------



## Little Washu (Dec 5, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Cold-blooded lol.
> 
> 
> You can report them for it and they'll be banned.


 
Cold-blooded doesn't do shit for the most part when I'm using thermal because I can still easily spot them (unless their far back in a building or something).  I was going to report him but I forgot too.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 5, 2009)

I hope COD does a version in the future.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 5, 2009)

I got a 25 killstreak today, but didn't have the nuke reward


----------



## Twilit (Dec 5, 2009)

Dunno if this has been posted yet.





Fucking justice.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 5, 2009)

How do they determine if someone actually used the glitch?  I don't want to get banned form Live just because someone said I did...


----------



## Gnome (Dec 5, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> How do they determine if someone actually used the glitch?  I don't want to get banned form Live just because someone said I did...



i think they can review matches


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 6, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I was playing Ground War, and the entire enemy team was using the Javelin glitch...bullshit.



I just saw that a few hours ago...


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2009)

You know what's funny? The glitch is usable with the other launchers as well. I've seen people use it with a Stinger.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 6, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You know what's funny? The glitch is usable with the other launchers as well. I've seen people use it with a Stinger.



what is the glitch anyway? I hear you guys talking about it all the time but I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 6, 2009)

I wonder if it's the same as the care package glitch. Not sure exactly how my friend did it, but I think he had Marathon and Lightweight as perks. Then when he gets ready to toss the care package smoke, he'd sprint but his sprint would be at 5 times the normal speed and just running into someone was a melee kill.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> what is the glitch anyway? I hear you guys talking about it all the time but I have no idea what it is.


I believe you cook the semtex grenade, but then switch to the Javelin/Stinger. Considering the Semtex is the only grenade that you can switch out of without it going off, switching to the Javelin makes it so that, upon death, the Javelin suddenly goes off and explodes, killing a lot of people around you.


Amanomurakumo said:


> I wonder if it's the same as the care package glitch. Not sure exactly how my friend did it, but I think he had Marathon and Lightweight as perks. Then when he gets ready to toss the care package smoke, he'd sprint but his sprint would be at 5 times the normal speed and just running into someone was a melee kill.


You get an increased speed with a package grenade in hand, ye.


----------



## Vault (Dec 6, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I got a 25 killstreak today, but didn't have the nuke reward



Because it wasnt on your killstreak setup, simple as


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 6, 2009)

Just reported some dude who was abusing the Javelin glitch in headquaters. There were about 3 of them (from the same clan too) but I just reported the one that everyone complained about.


----------



## Barry. (Dec 6, 2009)

I report it every time I see it happening.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 6, 2009)

Tonight I witnessed a group of guys, all of the same clan, and _all_ of them were using the Javelin glitch.

I got on the mic and started berating one of them who was on my team and he was acting like a complete retard, and his friends on the other team were, by all accounts, just as annoying as he was.

Whats even more depressing is that they were earning the highest scores in the games they played in.

Reported the lot of them. Hope that fix comes out soon.


----------



## Newton (Dec 7, 2009)

Stupid glitch keeps fucking up my streaks


----------



## Gnome (Dec 7, 2009)

Vault said:


> Because it wasnt on your killstreak setup, simple as



that's what i meant


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 7, 2009)

I tell you, Pave Low is the *SHIT! *

Fuck AC1300, I didn't feel powerful as I should have been. But Pave Low is my bitch now!

I use that perk and then hiding behind Riot Shield in area with only single exit, and watched 12 screaming noobs shot down by wonderful Pave God and won a game.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Tonight I witnessed a group of guys, all of the same clan, and _all_ of them were using the Javelin glitch.
> 
> *I got on the mic and started berating one of them* who was on my team and he was acting like a complete retard, and his friends on the other team were, by all accounts, just as annoying as he was.
> 
> ...


Grats on making what they are doing that much more gratifying.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 7, 2009)

Why would anyone use glitches.
It completly destroys the awesome gameplay.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 7, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I tell you, Pave Low is the *SHIT! *
> 
> Fuck AC1300, I didn't feel powerful as I should have be. But Pave Low is my bitch now!
> 
> I use that perk and then hiding behind Riot Shield in area with only single exit, and watched 12 screaming noobs shot down by wonderful Pave God and won a game.



I personally prefer the attack "apache" helicopter, but that is just me


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 7, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I tell you, Pave Low is the *SHIT! *
> 
> Fuck AC1300, I didn't feel powerful as I should have be. But Pave Low is my bitch now!
> 
> I use that perk and then hiding behind Riot Shield in area with only single exit, and watched 12 screaming noobs shot down by wonderful Pave God and won a game.


And I've been saying this for how long? =p


----------



## Munken (Dec 7, 2009)

I haven't seen anyone use that glitch on the PC so far.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 7, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> And I've been saying this for how long? =p



Your words mean shit to me. 

I needed to see it in action and see if it suits me. Well, it do now.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2009)

Munken said:


> I haven't seen anyone use that glitch on the PC so far.


PC gamers use real hacks to get their cheap advantage.  Don't need that pussy shit ;3


----------



## Fulcata (Dec 7, 2009)

To be honest, I don't mind the glitch users. It's not as if the rest of the games mechanics (although enjoyable) aren't completely silly. It's possibly the realist looking game with the least accurate weapons combat I've ever played. It's TF2 lulzy, except TF2 was on purpose.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 7, 2009)

I wish TF2 didn't suck on console, cause I'm not pro enough to play it on PC. =[


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 7, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Grats on making what they are doing that much more gratifying.



Made me feel better though.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 7, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> what is the glitch anyway? I hear you guys talking about it all the time but I have no idea what it is.



It's a noobish, yet effective way to get kills. It's kinda like a 9/11 on the ground.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 7, 2009)

Can u dual weild stuff like G18's and Uzi's?


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 7, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> Can u dual weild stuff like G18's and Uzi's?



yeah.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 7, 2009)

akimbo models are waaaaaaay too powerful


----------



## Rhythmic- (Dec 7, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> akimbo models are waaaaaaay too powerful



Especially the Ranger...


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 7, 2009)

Da_Ultimate said:


> Especially the Model 1887...



Fixed                    .


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Dec 7, 2009)

OP but fun.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah. beating the M16 at mid range with a shotgun is a little retarded.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 8, 2009)

Dual Rangers in CQC is broken as hell, but pretty funny when it's you doing the owning..


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2009)

Raffica + Holographic = Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2009)

Akimbo weapons are too haxx in this game  Fucking hell especially some shot gun it can kill from afar, some guy was raping with that weapon


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 8, 2009)

lol love them shottys


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> Akimbo weapons are too haxx in this game  Fucking hell especially some shot gun it can kill from afar, some guy was raping with that weapon


Model 1887, pretty much the only decent shotty.

Akimbo sucks with some weps.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2009)

Is it that old school shotty? Thats the one which massacred me, Its not fair going up against it at midrange to close range its rape. And i disagree the AA-12 is amazing i remember one time i only used it in the terminal and raped


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2009)

The AA12 is shit. Srsly.

But the shotties in this game are all underpowered and underranged as hell, so the 1887 is the only one that really gets used.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2009)

How is it shit, its firing rate is also immense just click it really fast and it can take out 3 easy at close range before the clip is empty, probably you hate it because it has only 8 shells?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2009)

Full-auto Shotties are useless in this game, you'd have to reload too often, which is worthless in CQB, which is what shotties are designed for. Plus it has shit for range.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2009)

I think its awesome in maps like skidrow, Karachi and Favela where there are stairs, just hug the wall while going upstairs and unload on the russholes. The range is shitty though


----------



## Fulcata (Dec 8, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> The AA12 is shit. Srsly.
> 
> But the shotties in this game are all underpowered and underranged as hell, so the 1887 is the only one that really gets used.


And, ironically, it's because it's _*extremely*_ over ranged and has no spread of which to speak of.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 8, 2009)

Vault said:


> Is it that old school shotty? Thats the one which massacred me, Its not fair going up against it at midrange to close range its rape. And i disagree the AA-12 is amazing i remember one time i only used it in the terminal and raped



I disagree, I must say so. 

When I killed enough to get AC1300 reward, I thought "Sweet, now to make these little bitches squeal. " and just only killed 3 noobs and that weapon mode could be slow to change and reload. I thought it sucks big time.

With Pave God, you don't have to worry about aiming, it would just easily get you 8-10 kills depends on the noobs's skill of hiding in fear from wrath of Pave God.

To be honest, I'd prefer Chopper Gunner then "ACZero" to use anytime.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 8, 2009)

I hardly ever find people in multiplayer using the Famas. I don't know why but I find using it pretty fun.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2009)

I find the FAMAS pretty shit 

And it seems we have someone who finally used a Pave low that shit is godly. The chopper is godly too. And also the predator missile is useless never kill with it


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah I'll admit the FAMAS has a serious disadvantage, but I just find it interesting to use since basically no one else uses it.


----------



## Gene (Dec 8, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Full-auto Shotties are useless in this game, you'd have to reload too often, which is worthless in CQB, which is what shotties are designed for. Plus it has shit for range.


I'd only have a problem with the reloading if I have more than 3 guys coming at me in different directions. Also lol if I was worried  about range, I probably wouldn't have my shot gun out in the first place.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 8, 2009)

i just purchased this one on ebay, cant wait for it to arrive. loved first release, especially online multiplayer feature, that shit is like a dope.


----------



## Vault (Dec 8, 2009)

Fuuuuuuuu got tac nuked again  Fucking campers in Quarry


----------



## Gnome (Dec 8, 2009)

i play lots of ground war, so i'm constantly getting nuked, but usually its someone on my team who gets it.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 8, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I hardly ever find people in multiplayer using the Famas. I don't know why but I find using it pretty fun.



80% of assult rifle users are using the SCAR, or the ACR.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 8, 2009)

Gene said:


> I'd only have a problem with the reloading if I have more than 3 guys coming at me in different directions. Also lol if I was worried  about range, I probably wouldn't have my shot gun out in the first place.



if you have 3 guys coming at you from 3 directions, even if you are not reloading, that is a big problem to deal with in the world of modern warfare 2 multiplayer


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 8, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> if you have 3 guys coming at you from 3 directions, even if you are not reloading, that is a big problem to deal with in the world of modern warfare 2 multiplayer



Just wield a Riot Shield and let them try to kill you. They'd kill each other in the end and if there was a single noob left, just smash him with it. 

Riot Shield is your trusted friend and you shouldn't forgot it.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2009)

Riot shield makes for butt shots.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 8, 2009)

Dude, in Special Ops, I have to say "Wet Work" (on Veteran) is hard for no reason


----------



## Gene (Dec 8, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> if you have 3 guys coming at you from 3 directions, even if you are not reloading, that is a big problem to deal with in the world of modern warfare 2 multiplayer


That's what cover is for.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 8, 2009)

I like the M104. Isn't supposed to hold 6 rounds though? In MW2 it's 4..


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 8, 2009)

But everybody loves the 1887 akimbo


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 8, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> 80% of assult rifle users are using the SCAR, or the ACR.



Yeah pretty much.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 8, 2009)

I love my Scar with heartbeat and red dot (holographic sucks) but it has shitty ammunition and I always find myself having to pick up another gun or use my machine pistol and I don't want to give up any of my attachments for extra mags.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2009)

I love my TAR-21. pek


----------



## Barry. (Dec 8, 2009)

Fraust said:


> I love my TAR-21. pek



This. 

Who needs sp when you've got the TAR.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 9, 2009)

I really don't like red dots that much in this game anymore. Holographics feel that much more accurate to me. Or just use the iron sights.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 9, 2009)

Im torn between two attachments for my ACR now..

Holographic sight makes for _much_ better aiming at longer ranges, thus usually a better chance in a one v one of coming out on top.

However, the Heartbeat sensor is just so convinient. Being able to tell roughly were enemies are is a big advantage, though of course I sacrifice the holo sight..

Not really interested in using the Bling Pro perk, as the SOH Pro perk is just simply compulsary for me in this game.


----------



## Gene (Dec 9, 2009)

Are any other PS3 players having problems with invites and joining sessions after the newest update? This problem is such a pain and I didn't think it would come back to haunt us after the first incident. -_-


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 9, 2009)

^No problems for me thus far with the new update.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 9, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Im torn between two attachments for my ACR now..
> 
> Holographic sight makes for _much_ better aiming at longer ranges, thus usually a better chance in a one v one of coming out on top.
> 
> ...



Go pro, dude. ACR + Silencer and Scavenger Pro. ACR has great fucking Iron Sights.


----------



## Newton (Dec 9, 2009)

ACR + Silencer + Scavenger Pro is my bread and butter indeed.

On a side note, I've gone 24-0 3 times and always die before that last kill 

And I've had no trouble on ps3 with the new update in terms of getting games


----------



## The Boss (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh man..


----------



## Gene (Dec 9, 2009)

Maybe it's just me then. My friend said he was unable to join session last night too though. Hopefully there's no problem by the time I get back on tonight.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 9, 2009)

Got a question..

After you hit the Prestige button, does the order of unlockables (i.e. the weapons) change at all?

It's just I've seen players only into the early stages of prestige lvl 1/2 etc yet they still have akimbo 1887's and stuff, even though you don't unlock them until much later on. Whats the deal?


----------



## Barry. (Dec 9, 2009)

^They must have picked them up because when you prestige, you start all over again.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 9, 2009)

Thats what I thought, but it happens quite often..


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 9, 2009)

just started multiplayer yesterday and I am already up to around rank 18 and I love my M4 with holographic sight .


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 9, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Thats what I thought, but it happens quite often..



Cause people run around, camping in dark corners with Model 1887 Akimbo a lot.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 9, 2009)

Just witnessed my FIRST tactical nuke. Was a guy on my team so we won.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Dec 9, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Im torn between two attachments for my ACR now..
> 
> Holographic sight makes for *much better aiming at longer ranges*, thus usually a better chance in a one v one of coming out on top.


red dot is the one which makes for better aiming @ long range

holographic sight is great if u always shooting on the move


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 9, 2009)

^ I meant as opposed to the default ironsights, but you could be right.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 9, 2009)

Though I care nothing for online rank and kill-death ratio, at least I'm not getting murdered like I was before. My FAMAS is mastered and cleaning house as odd as that sounds, though I'm not the war hero I was back in COD2.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 9, 2009)

SCAR, TAR, ACR = Iron sights, fo real.

Lolfamas. With Stopping Power? =p

Anyway. All of you need to try out the god damn Raffica. Especially with Holographic Sights. Not only is it fucking hilarious to look at, but it's great at any range.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 9, 2009)

Raffica is my BABY


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 9, 2009)

right now I am working on the M4. the first time through, I used FAMAS as my main gun. the next time through is gonna be the SCAR. imo, the best gun is still the M16.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 9, 2009)

LOL, just completed the funniest challenge ever on Rust..

_"Kill an enemy with a Semtex stuck to a team mate"_

*WIN* 

Also, Akimbo 1887's are just... unholy.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 10, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> LOL, just completed the funniest challenge ever on Rust.



Actually, that'd be _Get a Game-Winning Killcam with a Care Package_.


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2009)

I seem to cant use any other weapon now other than the M14 with the red dot, was so pissed off yesterday, i killed like 6 people with my m14 but then when i was about to hit the 7th and get a harrier i ran out of ammo  I picked up a scar with ACOG sight and even though i fired first i lost :S Is it just me or does that gun have a bitch of a recoil? 

Also a Pavelow in skidrow is damn near useless


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 10, 2009)

Lolnub.

Scavenger FTW.


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2009)

I use scavenger pro though


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Actually, that'd be _Get a Game-Winning Killcam with a Care Package_.



How the fuck we ought to do it?

Drop a crate on them? I would pity these fools if they ever get killed by some crate!


----------



## Outlandish (Dec 10, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> How the fuck we ought to do it?
> 
> Drop a crate on them? I would pity these fools if they ever get killed by some crate!



I've seen that.. in a S&D was so epic

I've got the nuke 3 times now.. but the kill streaks for the nuke are boring! 

anyone bother prestigin ?


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2009)

The care package thing reminds me of what i done 2 days ago, some guy put a tactical insertion but before he could gtfo i killed him, i realized that he was going to respawn there so i waited for him before he could even move i sliced his shit up


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 10, 2009)

I do that too then get called a spawn killer noob while I'm 18K 4D lol


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 10, 2009)

Outlandish said:


> I've seen that.. in a S&D was so epic
> 
> I've got the nuke 3 times now.. but the kill streaks for the nuke are boring!
> 
> anyone bother prestigin ?



I am more than half way through my first prestige


----------



## Vault (Dec 10, 2009)

Got nuked twice today  Sigh, atleast one was from my team.


----------



## Newton (Dec 11, 2009)

That's 8 time I've gone 22+ and not gotten the damn nuke 

Anyone on PS3? Let's pwn some noobs.. together


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 11, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> I am more than half way through my first prestige



What's the point of Prestige?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2009)

You get a neat emblem.

Plus it forces you to play with guns you might not have used to their fullest the first time, by removing your favourites from you.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You get a neat emblem.
> 
> Plus it forces you to play with guns you might not have used to their fullest the first time, by removing your favourites from you.



So that's Prestige Mode, eh? 

Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2009)

Guess you're one of _those_ nubs, huh.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 11, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> LOL, just completed the funniest challenge ever on Rust..
> 
> _"Kill an enemy with a Semtex stuck to a team mate"_
> 
> *WIN*



Dude, I did that like 17 times, only because I was getting my friends mad


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2009)

So you are telling me im going to lose my M4? 

Nah


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Guess you're one of _those_ nubs, huh.



One of these "noobs" who'd always give you nightmare, yep.


----------



## Vault (Dec 11, 2009)

Skidrow is such an easy map to get kills its not even funny, one thing which pisses me off is that air support is useless there


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> One of these "noobs" who'd always give you nightmare, yep.



...

You're barely breaking even in your games.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...
> 
> You're barely breaking even in your games.



Stats means shit to me.

Don't jerk off over your own stats.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2009)

Actually, _stats_ keep track of how you play. The quality of your playing in games in which the objective is to kill the opponents is determined by your _Kill to Death ratio._ Someone who plays 21-18 is, as such, worse than someone who plays 8-2. Considering your K : D ratio is only 1.04, I'd say that says enough. 

So the main reason for you to ignore your stats is to live in denial about your own skill-level.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 11, 2009)

My overall is .89 when I started though it was like .59 so I am definitely getting better.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 11, 2009)

You're pretty obsessed with it, aren't you?. 

Do you write all stats of your friends in your little notebook?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> You're pretty obsessed with it, aren't you?.
> 
> Do you write all stats of your friends in your little notebook?



...

Baracks -> Leaderboards.

Guess you just don't want to face facts about you sucking as much in FPS as you do in fighting games.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Dec 11, 2009)

nah me and my son compete he is so good lol I only played this because of him I sucked hard at cod 4 and am avg at halo so it's fun to be better than I was. He rubs it in daily how much better he is although in real life he can't hit garbage 10 feet in front of him and I can nail a quarter at 600 yds The Marines taught me well.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...
> 
> Baracks -> Leaderboards.
> 
> Guess you just don't want to face facts about you sucking as much in FPS as you do in fighting games.



Oh, please don't underestimate me, bitch.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Oh, please don't underestimate me, bitch.



Oh yes, because your Sakura and Ken sure showed me.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Oh yes, because your Sakura and Ken sure showed me.



Fighting game and FPS game are same? Seriously?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2009)

Previous experience that included you boasting yet failing to deliver seems transferrable considering your arguements and statistics. =]


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Previous experience that included you boasting yet failing to deliver seems transferrable considering your arguements and statistics. =]





I like to think I'm suited to FPS then fighting games..


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2009)

HO

LY

SHIT


I just went 61-4.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> HO
> 
> LY
> 
> ...



what was your longest streak? or did you die in even intervals lol


----------



## Fraust (Dec 11, 2009)

Nicely done. 

When I get my Xbox back and have this month off I plan to kick some ass as well.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 11, 2009)

My friend is a Dick, right when i get a 25 killstreak, the same day he goes and gets a 26 killstreak


----------



## Fraust (Dec 11, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> My friend is a Dick, right when i get a 25 killstreak, the same day he goes and gets a 26 killstreak



I did that exact thing to my friend in CoD4.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> what was your longest streak? or did you die in even intervals lol



I died in intervals. Got four Pave Lows, one out of a care package. Also got the Grim Reaper challenge/callsign (kill five enemies with one predator missile). So that was pretty sweet. Longest killstreak was prolly around 23.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> HO
> 
> LY
> 
> ...



Pic or it don't happen.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2009)

Kinda hard since I continued playing afterwards. 

Was 61-2-4.


----------



## Outlandish (Dec 11, 2009)

best iv'e had is 58-4 two chopper gunners and just raped the whole team scavenger pro with a heart beat sensor and hardline and i just camp kills. I'm playing S&D more these days though just hit lvl 40


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2009)

Most of my kills actually came from Ranger Akimbo. God those rape.


----------



## Outlandish (Dec 11, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Most of my kills actually came from Ranger Akimbo. God those rape.



i love my mp5 akimbo though i'm still pretty low level wise need to level up so i can get those dual shotguns , anyone here got that magnum tactical knife ? 200 kills with a magnum :S


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 11, 2009)

For the amount of time I'm on the move and running into open area's I don't die as much as I thought I would, camping just doesn't suit me unless I have to play D on CTF.

Btw: I love C4, I feel like Snake.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 11, 2009)

Outlandish said:


> i love my mp5 akimbo though i'm still pretty low level wise need to level up so i can get those dual shotguns , anyone here got that magnum tactical knife ? 200 kills with a magnum :S


MP5 is pretty bad in this game, though. Best is the UMP. UZI is great, too, but for my main gun I like accuracy.

Also, fuck the Magnum. Go with the M9 or USP for knifing, requires far less kills, and you get more ammo.


Violent-nin said:


> For the amount of time I'm on the move and running into open area's I don't die as much as I thought I would, camping just doesn't suit me unless I have to play D on CTF.



Oh, you don't have to since the maps are so cluttered in this game. Just check your corners and you'll do fine.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 11, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Oh, you don't have to since the maps are so cluttered in this game. Just check your corners and you'll do fine.



Yep, the only thing that really catches me now is people on higher grounds (on top of roofs and such). Also it's annoying when my idiot teammates don't secure an area properly and we end up getting ambushed.


----------



## Ito (Dec 11, 2009)

I just tried to play Sabotage and ended up in a private lobby with team deathmatch.

The_ fuck_?


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Dec 12, 2009)

Out of curiosity, has anyone here advanced beyond the first stage of the Special Ops missions? Up until recently, I've tried undauntedly to best the 35-second prerequisite but to no avail.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 12, 2009)

I managed to go 15 - 2 in Scrapyard. I joined with 2 minutes and 19 seconds left of the match.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Dec 12, 2009)

Damn, I wanna get the Prestige edition but it's only for 360 and ps3, I have a 360 and an awesome PC and I prefer my FPS on my PC...gaah, I can't decide D8


----------



## Fraust (Dec 12, 2009)

~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone here advanced beyond the first stage of the Special Ops missions? Up until recently, I've tried undauntedly to best the 35-second prerequisite but to no avail.



I don't understand the question.

I did the first two levels (all stars/veteran). If you mean 'The Pit' then I also did that as well.

Achievements make you work as long as it takes. Mile High Club, anyone?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2009)

Knight of Fate said:


> Damn, I wanna get the Prestige edition but it's only for 360 and ps3, I have a 360 and an awesome PC and I prefer my FPS on my PC...gaah, I can't decide D8



MW2 is a console game. Also, I will kick you in the groin if you buy the Prestige Edition. Srsly, it's worthless. The NVD is bad and it's something that you won't even use as a paperweight.


----------



## Munken (Dec 12, 2009)

How is MW 2 a "console game"?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2009)

It was developed with console gamers in mind?


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone no why they decided that since helicopters were the most annoying thing ever to add six types of helicopters and a gunship that can shoot through walls, fire missiles and can't be shot down?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2009)

Because you fail at spelling.

And because Stopping Power is a noob-only perk.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Dec 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> MW2 is a console game. Also, I will kick you in the groin if you buy the Prestige Edition. Srsly, it's worthless. The NVD is bad and it's something that you won't even use as a paperweight.


Although I do not have balls, that still sounds really painful. Alright, I'll just get the PC version then


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2009)

I reckon a cunt punt is still painful enough, yes.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 12, 2009)

I got all of the intel pieces in Campagn (45)


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 12, 2009)

Aces said:


> I got all of the intel pieces in Campagn (45)



A shame the only thing you get for them is a couple of achievements. I wonder why they couldn't add in stupid little cheats like they did with the first one.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 12, 2009)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> A shame the only thing you get for them is a couple of achievements. I wonder why they couldn't add in stupid little cheats like they did with the first one.



Yeah, like the tires curse and slow mo.


----------



## Zeropark (Dec 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> It was developed with console gamers in mind?



Are PC-Gamers disadvantaged? I always hear "i play on xbox, i play on ps3 because i'm too bad for PC" I think a mouse is much more precise than a controller, isn't it?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 12, 2009)

Aces said:


> I got all of the intel pieces in Campagn (45)



Damn you. I've gone through Cliffhanger, Hornet's Nest, and like two other missions more than twice and am missing at least one in each.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 12, 2009)

Never found a single piece of Intel in my play through.  That alone makes me want to stand against the idea of collecting them, but if they can be gotten on easy mode I may consider it.  So can they?


----------



## Fraust (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes, of course they can.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 12, 2009)

Zeropark said:


> Are PC-Gamers disadvantaged? I always hear "i play on xbox, i play on ps3 because i'm too bad for PC" I think a mouse is much more precise than a controller, isn't it?



Depends on what you are used to honestly. To me, mouse + keyboard seems more easy and precise but some people easily are better on a controller. It's the same as the sticks vs pads debate on fighters/shmups.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 12, 2009)

I prefer a keyboard and mouse for basically any FPS besides GoldenEye.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Depends on what you are used to honestly. To me, mouse + keyboard seems more easy and precise but some people easily are better on a controller. It's the same as the sticks vs pads debate on fighters/shmups.



Mouse and Keyboard _is_ more precise than a controller, along with the added benefits of far deeper tweaking on the PC version. But with the lack of IW dedicated servers, this game was dev'd for console.

And once again, sticks are far superior for fighters. =p


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 12, 2009)

Fraust said:


> Damn you. I've gone through Cliffhanger, Hornet's Nest, and like two other missions more than twice and am missing at least one in each.



You know the part in Cliffhanger where you go down the mt. with a snowmobile? Yeah, it's in between the trees. It's kind of hard to get since it's in the 2nd set of trees in the front, so if you get out, you've gone too far.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2009)

~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone here advanced beyond the first stage of the Special Ops missions? Up until recently, I've tried undauntedly to best the 35-second prerequisite but to no avail.



Use two pistols, makes it far easier. Best time I got on that is 25 seconds.

I got about 42 stars in spec ops.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 12, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Use two pistols, makes it far easier. Best time I got on that is 25 seconds.
> 
> I got about 42 stars in spec ops.



Get me some advice for Wet Work!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2009)

I've yet to even touch Spec Ops.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2009)

Aces said:


> Get me some advice for Wet Work!



I have yet to beat Wet Work on Veteran. If I find a good strategy i'll tell you.



Hangat?r said:


> I've yet to even touch Spec Ops.



It's good for when you and a friend want to take a break from multiplayer.

Some missions will make you want to rip your hair out, like Wardriving.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 12, 2009)

I almost finished Spec-Ops, but the Juggernauts started pissing me off so I took a break for a while, I'll finish it eventually.

Today was a bad day Multiplayer wise, I was just playing horrible and walking into basically everything.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 12, 2009)

I raised my K : D ratio by about .03 today, so I'm sated.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 12, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I have yet to beat Wet Work on Veteran. If I find a good strategy i'll tell you.



That mission on Veteran's hard fer no reason


----------



## Fraust (Dec 12, 2009)

Aces said:


> You know the part in Cliffhanger where you go down the mt. with a snowmobile? Yeah, it's in between the trees. It's kind of hard to get since it's in the 2nd set of trees in the front, so if you get out, you've gone too far.



I like how you knew which one I was missing.  So... I'm assuming it's right before you actually get on the snowmobile? Sadly this'll have to be the only intel I don't get on my own 'cause I honestly never would've found it. All the other ones seem to be in obvious or at least logical areas where someone might use a computer (except for that other one in Cliffhanger... holy shit that was clever).


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 12, 2009)

Fraust said:


> I like how you knew which one I was missing.  So... I'm assuming it's right before you actually get on the snowmobile? Sadly this'll have to be the only intel I don't get on my own 'cause I honestly never would've found it. All the other ones seem to be in obvious or at least logical areas where someone might use a computer (except for that other one in Cliffhanger... holy shit that was clever).



I knew because I missed that one dozens of times 
It's after you get on the snowmobile


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 12, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I almost finished Spec-Ops, but the Juggernauts started pissing me off so I took a break for a while, I'll finish it eventually.
> 
> Today was a bad day Multiplayer wise, I was just playing horrible and walking into basically everything.



thank god it was just a day's worth of funk for you. I have been sucking for a week now. I watched my KD ratio drop from 1.33 to 1.25 in that span. I think its because I switch my control layout from default to tactical and I also increased the sensitivity of my direction botton. I am still getting used to the new layout


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 12, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> For the amount of time I'm on the move and running into open area's I don't die as much as I thought I would, camping just doesn't suit me unless I have to play D on CTF.
> 
> Btw: I love C4, I feel like Snake.



same with me. I have tried it. I die more when I camp, strangely enough



Violent-nin said:


> Yep, the only thing that really catches me now is people on higher grounds (on top of roofs and such). Also it's annoying when my idiot teammates don't secure an area properly and we end up getting ambushed.



if you want good games, its best to play with the same group of people (friends) over and over again. that way you guys will know each others style of play and you can better cover therm and they you.



Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> What's the point of Prestige?



to do it all over again. since I will be playing the same FPS until the next COD comes out. why not prestige


----------



## Gecka (Dec 13, 2009)

so wait, every time you prestige, you get a new custom class

or do you only get one new class when you prestige once?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 13, 2009)

Damn half of the people that killed me tonight were using fucking akimbo 1887's .


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 13, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Damn half of the people that killed me tonight were using fucking akimbo 1887's .



it has the range of a sub machine gun. it is seriously broken


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2009)

Lolno. It's the only decent shotty, along with the Ranger. The rest of the shotties in this game have the range of a knife and take more than one shot to boot.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 13, 2009)

I like the Spaz...if only because it reminds me of Jurassic Park..."SHOOT HER!!!"


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2009)

I found my perfect killstreak setup. Predator missile - Harrier Strike - Pave Low. Especially if you have the last two out at the same time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> same with me. I have tried it. I die more when I camp, strangely enough.
> 
> 
> 
> if you want good games, its best to play with the same group of people (friends) over and over again. that way you guys will know each others style of play and you can better cover therm and they you.



Ah it's understandable your doing doing so well since you changed your layout, it's gonna take a bit of time to get back into the groove of things.

Yeah I try to play with friends but it's though since most of us are never on at the same time, I try to use teamwork with random people but they seem clueless, running around like 007 and looking out for myself is the only way I stay alive.

Do you have it for 360 or PS3 Scientist?

Edit:

For some reason I love my air drop and emergency air drops, though whenever I get resupply I never need it.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2009)

I hate getting resupply. That's what I have Scavenger Pro for.


----------



## Little Washu (Dec 13, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Today was a bad day Multiplayer wise, I was just playing horrible and walking into basically everything.


 Ditto.  I think everybody is starting to get good which is causing people like us who started good to end up playing worse.  Hopefully that will chanf=ge come christmas with a new influx of noobs and such.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2009)

Evangel said:


> Ditto.  I think everybody is starting to get good which is causing people like us who started good to end up playing worse.  Hopefully that will chanf=ge come christmas with a new influx of noobs and such.



Funny you mention that cause I was just thinking that, but my cocky side says "no no, it has to be you" playing bad, not them getting good. 

I just went 20-7-1 in a domination and I entered half way into the game basically so maybe my luck is changing around now.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 13, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Damn half of the people that killed me tonight were using fucking akimbo 1887's .



Not surprising since I was brutally raped by sad bastards with 1887s in a room waiting for their turn to rape me....HARD. 

I'm level 51 now so it would take while for me to unlock this weapon and prepare to take my revenge on them who made my ass bleed with fucking 1887s


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 13, 2009)

Currently I'm just trying to master most of my perks. I'm only level 30. 

I need more people to play MW2 with, so add me if you have a chance. I'm still a noob, so you can get free kills.  

PSN: BrandonHeat321


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Not surprising since I was brutally raped by sad bastards with 1887s in a room waiting for their turn to rape me....HARD.
> 
> I'm level 51 now so it would take while for me to unlock this weapon and prepare to take my revenge on them who made my ass bleed with fucking 1887s



Or you're just going to continue your suckage streak.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 13, 2009)

I noticed after I got my ass nuked for the first time- that MW2 (and just about every other CoD game) brings the violent person out of everyone. I bet even the Buddah would get frustrated online.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm too self deprecating to rage against others. I own up to my suckage.  
I'm really starting to hate Rust. I ended up getting killed, spawned, got killed and saw my first death on the second killcam.


----------



## Barry. (Dec 13, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I'm too self deprecating to rage against others. I own up to my suckage.
> I'm really starting to hate Rust. I ended up getting killed, spawned, got killed and saw my first death on the second killcam.



Lol        .


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2009)

C4 in domination is the shit, when i hear we are losing a position i just let it go, most the time its a double kill


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 13, 2009)

I got a Platinum!


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 13, 2009)

Akimbo 1887's + Marathon + Lightweight + Commando + Painkiller = *broken as fuck*.

Seriously. I don't even have to try with that setup.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2009)

The range of akimbo 1887 is too great man


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 13, 2009)

Forgot to add + Riot Shield. Covers your back pretty well.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2009)

Jesus Christ. Ground War Domination on Rust is insane. It goes upto 750 points. I got 166-80. I tend to get the highest K/D. xD Akimbo 1887. <3 I'm glad I ditched Care Package in favour of Predator missile, that's for sho'.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2009)

Domination in Rust  i only play domination and thats new im sure of it.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2009)

_Ground War_ Domination on Rust.

Eighteen people.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> _Ground War_ Domination on Rust.
> 
> Eighteen people.



wow im getting slaughtered too many enemies in ground war.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2009)

It was epic. Spawning right in a group of enemies, them not noticing you due to cold-blooded pro. Then pulling out the 1887's and going wild.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2009)

I cant seem to find a game in rust. Such a quick way to get kills i mean 166 kills, thats amazing for just one game


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, I'm pretty sure I was the best player in that particular game, but still. xD

In Rust the score-cap goes up to 750 in Domination, I think.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 13, 2009)

I had a TD game in Rust last night, pretty awesome but everyone lowered their K/D ratio lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh hell. 45-3 on Ground War Scrapyard. AK47 = <3.

*ED!*t: Fuck yeah! K: D finally at 2.00. And I know now why my killstreak doesn't go up, Pave Low is bugged.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 13, 2009)

I usually 3:1 at least on Rust, the 1887's are perfect for that map.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 13, 2009)

i just unlocked them today and they are a beast


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 13, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> Currently I'm just trying to master most of my perks. I'm only level 30.
> 
> I need more people to play MW2 with, so add me if you have a chance. I'm still a noob, so you can get free kills.
> 
> PSN: BrandonHeat321



I'll add you sometime tonight.



Vault said:


> C4 in domination is the shit, when i hear we are losing a position i just let it go, most the time its a double kill





I do the same thing man, I love my C4 in those situations, I also use it to get rid of campers.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 13, 2009)

Ak-47 
Akimbo 1887's
What enemy's? I just see corpses


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 13, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> _Ground War_ Domination on Rust.
> 
> Eighteen people.



It was chaos, right? That's because Rust is a FFA only map. There's a private match glitch, which allows you to create ranked games with custom settings and most people choose to do it on Rust. Some people make the score unlimited and play for hours, with the XP and score all counting towards their stats.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Dec 13, 2009)

Does anyone else feel that MW2's online of just TDM is complete bullshit as opposed to MW1?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 13, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Does anyone else feel that MW2's online of just TDM is complete bullshit as opposed to MW1?


Uh... Feels like Modern Warfare...  You may want to elaborate a bit.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 13, 2009)

Or the fact that TDME should have been the default TDM


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2009)

Im going to abuse that me and my friends are gonna be playin rust, domination, unlimited score  hours and hours ftw


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 13, 2009)

The maps are bigger on MW2 so TDM is pretty much a camping fest. If you play defensively, it's easily the best game mode for score though. You get 100 score per kill, compared to the others which only get 50. Once you get a good killstreak like the harrier or better, you don't even have to move to get kills. I'm a bit perplexed as to why IW made SnD useless for score; you already get a small amount of kills per game on average, but now you get half the score per kill that TDM does, when you got 5 times as much on COD4. :l 

/rant


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 13, 2009)

Or the fact that demolition is glitched.

I was playing TDM with a max score of 30,000 in the Demo Playlist


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2009)

Well domination has 100 some kills are 50s and some 150s  I cant play Team deathmatch tried Ground war and was getting raped the amount of camping wasnt even funny, especially highrise  Some idiot climbed up some secret location (Blame IGN and their map recon BS) He got like 25 - 0


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 13, 2009)

On highrise those spots are ridiculously open to counters.

Roof of the base with the sideways scaffolding and you can go crane and upper other base.


----------



## Vault (Dec 13, 2009)

Try that when the guy has a sniper rifle and is always checking if anyone is coming i tried and got raped. The idiot only stopped because he was out of ammo but still refused to come down


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 13, 2009)

I suggest an AA guns you have. Null it pretty nicely. You can sit up there with my RPG half way up your ass.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> It was chaos, right? That's because Rust is a FFA only map. There's a private match glitch, which allows you to create ranked games with custom settings and most people choose to do it on Rust. Some people make the score unlimited and play for hours, with the XP and score all counting towards their stats.



This was actually a legit random open Ground War game.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 14, 2009)

Damn never heard of that gitch.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAUt27Hjs8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Munken (Dec 14, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maCSZFEPwzc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

awesome


----------



## Vault (Dec 14, 2009)

Nothing as bad as you and your team getting terrorised by the enemy because they managed to steal your care package.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 14, 2009)

You bet your mad your AC-130 is whoopin' you.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 14, 2009)

Fuck, im beginning to regret hitting Prestige. I feel.. naked without all of my goodies


----------



## Newton (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't worry man, it gets better. I'm missing my acr though 

Today was a weird day, i was fluctuating from doing great to utter shit. I was going 34-2 and 39-5 and then the game after its like 6-17 i dunno what the fuck is going on.

Super funny when my harrier took out a chopper gunner before he got any kills with it.

I wish there was a way to scroll through your killstreak rewards when you have more than one, like to use uav before stealth bomber and such.


----------



## Gene (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah, before the game launched I assumed we'd be using all the d-pad buttons when stacking killstreaks.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 15, 2009)

Gecka said:


> so wait, every time you prestige, you get a new custom class
> 
> or do you only get one new class when you prestige the first time?



So yeah nobody answered me...


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2009)

Gecka said:


> So yeah nobody answered me...



Its only once Gecka.


----------



## Barry. (Dec 15, 2009)

Actually, you get a new custom class the first time you prestige, 3rd, 7th, 10th time IIRC.


----------



## Newton (Dec 15, 2009)

You get one every other prestige (1st, 3rd, 5th etc.)


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2009)

Barry said:


> Actually, you get a new custom class the first time you prestige, 3rd, 7th, 10th time IIRC.



Seriously?

Wow that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 15, 2009)

Then I'm breaking down, gonna prestige.

D: D: D:


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 15, 2009)

That _is_ fucking awesome


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2009)

I gotta get back on this game. That unlimited ammo glitch sounds bananas.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Dec 15, 2009)

Fraust said:


> I don't understand the question.
> 
> I did the first two levels (all stars/veteran). If you mean 'The Pit' then I also did that as well.
> 
> Achievements make you work as long as it takes. Mile High Club, anyone?



"The Pit" is what I was referring to I just forgot the name. How'd you do it, and what guns did you use?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2009)

~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> "The Pit" is what I was referring to I just forgot the name. How'd you do it, and what guns did you use?



the timed course where you shoot terrorists and avoid citizens? if so, use 2 handguns; the ones that aren't the D.eagle.

Try to take each terrorist out with only 1 shot, and if you're not shooting you should be sprinting (sort of a duh).

If it's the Pit in Spec Ops then having 2 people makes it much easier.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 15, 2009)

Getting fed up of exploitive hosts on this game, lagging everyone out so they have a clear upper hand, and when things don't go their way they just crash the game anyway. What planet do these people live on!?


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Dec 15, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> If it's the Pit in Spec Ops then having 2 people makes it much easier.



I had no idea the difficulty level of "The Pit" in Special Ops mode was such that it requires two people to overcome... Alright, luckily I just added a friend of mine on PSN so I'll see if she can assist me with that.



Toffeeman said:


> Getting fed up of exploitive hosts on this game, lagging everyone out so they have a clear upper hand, *and when things don't go their way they just crash the game anyway.* What planet do these people live on!?



Was forced to endure the same poor sportsmanship during the course of many a 'Versus' (RE5) matches.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 15, 2009)

For the pit I actually had two assault rifles. I quick aimed at the targets (I've done it so many times I know where they'll appear (yes, even when they switch it up)) and used one to two bullets, by the time I got to the stairs I run out of ammo (and know this ahead of time), change my weapon as I walk up, shank, then use my other gun the rest of the way blind firing for the last two enemies who are back to back in a straight line.

Perfect pattern.


----------



## Little Washu (Dec 15, 2009)

Now it is insane
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAuohk1VAew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 15, 2009)

*W.T.F*

I've just joined_ 3 games in a row _with EVERYONE in the games using that grenade launcher spam with the unlimited ammo glitch.


----------



## Little Washu (Dec 15, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> *W.T.F*
> 
> I've just joined_ 3 games in a row _with EVERYONE in the games using that grenade launcher spam with the unlimited ammo glitch.


 I ear it acts like a virus but I wouldn't take this with a grain of salt though.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 15, 2009)

It's even worse when they pull that shit with an AC-130.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok... this game is now officially ruined unless IW come out with a patch asap.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2009)

Evangel said:


> Now it is insane
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAuohk1VAew[/YOUTUBE]



OMFG  Thats crazy  

Also just now (2 minutes ago) just got killed while i was about to get my 7 kill streak because of lack of ammo. Maybe i might abuse that glitch


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 15, 2009)

Or stop being a nub and use Scavenger Pro?


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 15, 2009)

I still find SOH a lot more beneficial than Scavenger, but then thats my playstyle..


----------



## Gecka (Dec 15, 2009)

scavenger pro is god


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2009)

I use scavenger pro, I was playing Domination so we where losing C so i had C4 planted there already so i double killed with it and rushed back, i reached there and i killed 2 more guys, another guy was on a rooftop i killed him 2 more came shortly after i killed the first guy but the second person was on the floor i hurt him but he didnt die thats when i ran out of ammo. Head to head with him would be silly so i threw a flashbang and quickly ran after him but the guy didnt stop firing when he was blinded and i died ammo is such an issue when im streaking.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 15, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> I still find SOH a lot more beneficial than Scavenger, but then thats my playstyle..



You mean dying often?


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 15, 2009)

I tend to pick up dropped weapons if im out of ammo, or even if im not. Im a run 'n' gun type of player, so SOH is a no brainer in most cases.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2009)

Picking up weapons, no thanks i find all the other weapons shit compared to the M4 and ACR


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 15, 2009)

Vault said:


> Picking up weapons, no thanks i find all the other weapons shit compared to the M4 and ACR



^ I find thats what most people tend to drop anyway lol.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2009)

The M4 is scarce, people tend to use the SCAR alot, i never touch that weapon.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 15, 2009)

I like the SCAR myself. If I see one on the floor I'll usually try and pick it up.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2009)

The most SCARs i see have ACOG sights, having a close gun fight with it isnt smart.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol Scar with an Acog that's the shittiest combination ever.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2009)

Hahaha you know what im talking about


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 15, 2009)

I keep joining matches that are using the private match hack. It's starting to piss me off..


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 15, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> I keep joining matches that are using the private match hack. It's starting to piss me off..



hopefully they patch it soon.


----------



## Vault (Dec 15, 2009)

I go out my way looking for those


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 15, 2009)

For the past few days, I haven't been able to join matches of any game type.  It keeps trying to find a match and the counter at the top goes to 100% and then starts over again.  Any idea what's wrong with it?


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 15, 2009)

*sigh*

Was just having a great personal game, top of the board, game tied at 7300-7300, and the server times out - no match bonus.

FML.


----------



## Taki (Dec 16, 2009)

HELLLAAAA glitched matches. Infinite noob tubes, ac130's chopper gunners. Shit is outta control.


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2009)

Glitched matches are the best thing to happen to MW2.


----------



## Newton (Dec 16, 2009)

I have yet to enter any glitched games


----------



## dream (Dec 16, 2009)

Try search and destroy game types.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2009)

When i get that ac130 in those matches

GG


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2009)

I fucking hate the default classes. (just prestiged)


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 16, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I fucking hate the default classes. (just prestiged)



Haha yeah the default's aren't exactly the best classes around. 

Sadly I'm only 53, still kinda far from being able to prestige.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 16, 2009)

What's yalls reactions to getting knifed?

I usually laugh for a good 5 seconds before switching to ninja class and going apeshit


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't mind it as long as it wasn't complete lag BS.


----------



## Violence Fight (Dec 16, 2009)

Gecka said:


> What's yalls reactions to getting knifed?
> 
> I usually laugh for a good 5 seconds before switching to ninja class and going apeshit



The only thing I hate about Melee is when they step into my Range(and I'm constantly judging range to make sure I hit the button when they are right inside of it), and somehow they melee me first, and when I respawn my guy does the melee attack off the bat. Like my command delayed for the time it took to die, killcam, spawn.

Other than that...Melee was my shit when I used commando pro. If I could combine commando pro and ninja...god it would be awesome.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2009)

I hate getting knifed when it was me who knifed first but retarded end up losing. 

I trnd to go on knife runs alot especially when you are in enemy camp, akimbo shotties and a knife on the camping bastards


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2009)

ALso a thing I hate about the standard SMG class... It has Marathon, Lightweight and Ninja. Wtf.

I have custom classes now, but won't be able to get my preferred shit together for a while.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 16, 2009)

^ Same. Still working towards unlocking the ACR again, but the M4 is doing ok filling in for now.

Also im starting to enjoy using the Intervention, although I HATE it when I make a clean chest shot and it still doesn't kill. Wtf is up with that?!


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 16, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ Same. Still working towards unlocking the ACR again, but the M4 is doing ok filling in for now.
> 
> Also im starting to enjoy using the Intervention, although I HATE it when I make a clean chest shot and it still doesn't kill. Wtf is up with that?!



Then aim fer the head


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 16, 2009)

I love meleeing and hate being meleed


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 16, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ALso a thing I hate about the standard SMG class... It has Marathon, Lightweight and Ninja. Wtf.
> 
> I have custom classes now, but won't be able to get my preferred shit together for a while.



That's a great rushing class, especially for SnD.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 17, 2009)

I would've preferred it having Commando considering the fact it has a tactical knife.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 17, 2009)

I've been goin' country style with my akimbo magnum on free for all 
After I installed it, it's been rather useful to my killstreak chain.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 17, 2009)

Aces said:


> Then aim fer the head



I do, just my shots hardly seem to connect. I reckon it's partly down to lag..


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 17, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> I do, just my shots hardly seem to connect. I reckon it's partly down to lag..



Wasteland map is the shit for anyone with Sniper gun.

Lag? Please, bitch....


----------



## Vault (Dec 17, 2009)

I dont play wasteland because of snipers, get owned to shit there


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 17, 2009)

Vault said:


> I dont play wasteland because of snipers, get owned to shit there



on the contrary, I love to snipe in some stages like derail and yes, wasteland. thanks to this two maps, I am finding use for my barrett 50 cal


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2009)

I only snipe on Hardcore because there is nothing more infuriating than a dude taking two to three .50 cal shots to die.

Fuck I want my Xbox back.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 17, 2009)

Who plays on PSN in here?


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 17, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Who plays on PSN in here?



i do.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 17, 2009)

Add, me so we can play later. I usually have 2-3 people with me in a party.
There's an NF member who plays with me, but I forgot his username...lol

Psn = Mr_biscuits


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 17, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Add, me so we can play later. I usually have 2-3 people with me in a party.
> There's an NF member who plays with me, but I forgot his username...lol
> 
> Psn = Mr_biscuits



I'll be sure to destroy you with my akimbo magnum


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 17, 2009)

Akimbo Models can't hold me, magnums? no way.

Also, cheapest shit right now besides akimbo models is 
Tactical knife
Marathon
lightweight
Commando pro

shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Dec 17, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Add, me so we can play later. I usually have 2-3 people with me in a party.
> There's an NF member who plays with me, but I forgot his username...lol
> 
> Psn = Mr_biscuits



That would be me. Nice games btw, last night was shit though, had some friends over and they were taking turns playing. Oh well, lol.


Biscuits said:


> Akimbo Models can't hold me, magnums? no way.
> 
> Also, cheapest shit right now besides akimbo models is
> Tactical knife
> ...



Lol shit is cheap, I usually go about 28-8 with them on.

If anyone wants to add me, my PSN is Crucifixion13. It should be in my sig, just send me a message on PSN stating who you are.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 17, 2009)

There we go and yeah good games.

I'll probably be on later with Zidanel33t as usual. It's hilarious how he just runs around stabbing people.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Dec 17, 2009)

Yea, I added him lol. I just followed his example, we were like stabbing partners in crime.  Hopefully I'll be on later as well.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 17, 2009)

We playing in 5. Anyone wants to play just add me.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 18, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I only snipe on Hardcore because there is nothing more infuriating than a dude taking two to three .50 cal shots to die.



This, this and THIS.

Had an infuriating game on Derail last night when *NONE* of my shots were actually killing anyone..

I don't care what anyone says - chests shots DON'T kill. Only guaranteed way is a headshot, and even then I've found that some _clean_ headshots don't seem to register at all.

It's beginning to piss me off..


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Akimbo Models can't hold me, magnums? no way.
> 
> Also, cheapest shit right now besides akimbo models is
> Tactical knife
> ...



How is it cheap that you need to be within five meters of someone to kill them?


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 18, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> How is it cheap that you need to be within five meters of someone to kill them?



In a lot of cases you're usually dead before you can fire off enough bullets to actually kill them.

Having said that, I wouldn't necessarily call that "cheap" anyway tbh.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2009)

It's a melee class, it's harder to play successfully than simply camping or whatever.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2009)

Also, I still fucking hate not having Scavenger and Cold-Blooded.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 18, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> This, this and THIS.
> 
> Had an infuriating game on Derail last night when *NONE* of my shots were actually killing anyone..
> 
> ...


Play Hardcore.  It is a beautiful thing. ;3


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2009)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Yea, I added him lol. I just followed his example, we were like stabbing partners in crime.  Hopefully I'll be on later as well.





Biscuits said:


> We playing in 5. Anyone wants to play just add me.



Added both of you.


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Also, I still fucking hate not having Scavenger and Cold-Blooded.



The harriers and Pave lows must be having a field day lol


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 18, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> How is it cheap that you need to be within five meters of someone to kill them?



You can already have your sight on them and all of a sudden they'll do Balrog's dash punch and OHKO you. OHKO dash punch is CHEAP.


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2009)

I just went 20-0 in Karachi a minute ago, no camping :rofl


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2009)

God I'm playing horrible today, dieing to all these scrub tactics.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 18, 2009)

Vault said:


> I just went 20-0 in Karachi a minute ago, no camping :rofl



that is awesome especially with no camping


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 18, 2009)

You know what, for the bashing I gave the FAMAS originally it's actually pretty good when you use it with Stopping Power. Tends to kill in one burst, two absolute maximum.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> You know what, for the bashing I gave the FAMAS originally it's actually pretty good when you use it with Stopping Power. Tends to kill in one burst, two absolute maximum.



Yep, it can be good. It's my main gun right now, when I prestige I'll have to find something else. The main issue is without Stopping Power the FAMAS can demand a decent amount of shots to take someone down unless it's a head shot which the game doesn't even register sometimes.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2009)

Fuck the FAMAS and fuck Stopping Power. Retarded ass perk. Why the hell can't I get Cold-Blooded earlier.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 18, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> You know what, for the bashing I gave the FAMAS originally it's actually pretty good when you use it with Stopping Power. Tends to kill in one burst, two absolute maximum.



To hell with FAMAS, it's not exactly a weapon to strike a fear inside some noobs, isn't it?


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 18, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> To hell with FAMAS, it's not exactly a weapon to strike a fear inside some noobs, isn't it?



It's served me pretty well so far tbh..


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2009)

Fuck the FAMAS, you can never kill 3 enemies close together at once, its beastly in straight line


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 18, 2009)

Just been playing with an AUG/Thumper combo. SOH, Danger Close, Commando. Pretty interesting lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2009)

I feel the need to teabag you, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm one of the few that do well with the FAMAS, it's not recommended for everyone.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2009)

It is for everyone that enjoys point and click adventures, alongside the M16. Just toss SP on there and nub out, really. =p


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> It is for everyone that enjoys point and click adventures, alongside the M16. Just toss SP on there and nub out, really. =p



Haha. 

That may be true. All in all the FAMAS is a fun killing tool.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 18, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I feel the need to teabag you, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Hey - don't hate, appreciate! :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2009)

No, I prefer teabagging those who intentionally nubtube besides getting the underbarrel shotty.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 18, 2009)

HA! We just won a TDM game by a single kill when my Pred killed two of their guys with literally a second left.

Couple of them on the other side sounded pretty pissed off when they realised they actually lost lol. :ho


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2009)

Damn cunts killed me when I was 1 away from Tactical Nuke.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 18, 2009)

Famas is good. It was my main weapon until I reached 40 again and got my M16 back.
I'm trying to get the 1000 kills with ACR but it gives me mixed results.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 18, 2009)

FAMAS isn't that bad of a weapon. I got plenty of head shots with it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2009)

BH, what`s your PSN again, I forgot to add you last time.


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 18, 2009)

if you dnt get the shot on target first with the famas, your fucked, as mentioned good when shooting in straight line.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 18, 2009)

PSN: BrandonHeat321


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Famas is good. It was my main weapon until I reached 40 again and got my M16 back.
> I'm trying to get the 1000 kills with ACR but it gives me mixed results.


ACR Silenced, Scavenger Pro, Cold Blooded Pro. You might take around 5 bullets at range to kill someone, but they never discover you and you never run out of ammo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2009)

T.D.A said:


> if you dnt get the shot on target first with the famas, your fucked, as mentioned good when shooting in straight line.



QFT. I`m better off using my throwing knife in those situations than my FAMAS.



Brandon Heat said:


> PSN: BrandonHeat321



Added.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2009)

Lol throwing knife.

Claymores all the way.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 18, 2009)

You still can't beat sticking someone with a Semtex.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't have to with Scavenger Pro and Claymores. I get so many kills with them, it's funny. xD


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 18, 2009)

Scavenger Pro + Claymores = perfect camping for Snipers


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 18, 2009)

I prefer dropping a Care Package on my enemy the most to be honest.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 18, 2009)

Claymore + Scavenger pro is too good.

Also, I'll be getting back on in a few. Get on NIN, Crux.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 18, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I prefer dropping a Care Package on my enemy the most to be honest.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5vf3tFqNvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Claymore + Scavenger pro is too good.
> 
> Also, I'll be getting back on in a few. Get on NIN, Crux.



Sorry couldn`t make it back on, ended up going to play pool, then a bar, then a strip club lol. 



Gnome on Fire said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5vf3tFqNvg[/YOUTUBE]





I`ve seen my idiot teammates die from my care packages before. 

Sadly I died from one or two of my own when I first started playing the game.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 19, 2009)

It's all good. I'll probably hop on in a few. It's too fucking cold to be going out...


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah it is fucking cold outside, the Olympic Torch was in my city earlier so I went to see it, but I got there too late.....so fucking cold.

Just send me a invite if you wanna party up, be playing Ground War meanwhile.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 19, 2009)

Hangatyr, what's your gamertag?

or do you use PS3? :/


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5vf3tFqNvg[/YOUTUBE]



Thats happened a couple of times to me, except it's team mates who aren't paying attention in my case..


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Hangatyr, what's your gamertag?
> 
> or do you use PS3? :/



Sir0Slick.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Claymores all the way.



Please bitch.

I could disarm it and put a bullet in your poor head. 

Too bad, I'm at my family home for xmas so I won't be able to spit in your face and then teabag your corpse till next two weeks. :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2009)

You suck at every game you play, kid. You'd be killed by the same-placed Claymore three times before you started getting cautious and shot in the back. =D


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 19, 2009)

SitRep

Yeah why dont I run at the big glowing explosive?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2009)

Ninja Pro.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> You suck at every game you play, kid. You'd be killed by the same-placed Claymore three times before you started getting cautious and shot in the back. =D



You couldn't handle the truth, my friend....

Please, every time I see you, you're always in Team Deathmatch matchs..

That's because you probably thought *"Free-For-All mode? Alone? Fuck no! I MUST HAVE MY BODYGUARDS WITH ME TO COVER MY SKULL AND ASS! "

Yes, bitch, my eyes on you...Always.. *


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2009)

Body-guards? Try distractions. I play Ground War, 9 vs. 9. Your bitch ass just can't take it because you pray and spray at everything that moves.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Body-guards? Try distractions. I play Ground War, 9 vs. 9. Your bitch ass just can't take it because you pray and spray at everything that moves and collapse down from your awesome bullets.



You said it, my friend.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2009)

A lack of wit is once again displayed. =p


----------



## Twilit (Dec 19, 2009)

XBL: NxD Wyld3 Fyre


Specify that you're from NF if you wanna add me, I usually don't add random strangers


----------



## Twilit (Dec 19, 2009)

Just got totally Robbed of a Nuke.

Playin Karachi Domination. Get my Harrier, gets me to 9 Kills. I'm out of ACR Ammo, so I kill a guy with my Magnum. Scavange some Ammo. Go to a hiding place (While killing one guy who was following me) Get my Chopper Gunner. Get to a 22 kill streak. Hiding, I see 2 guy running past. I begin shooting the first, who had Painkiller...and BOOM.

NoobToobed.

I SCREAMED.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 19, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Just got totally Robbed of a Nuke.
> 
> Playin Karachi Domination. Get my Harrier, gets me to 9 Kills. I'm out of ACR Ammo, so I kill a guy with my Magnum. Scavange some Ammo. Go to a hiding place (While killing one guy who was following me) Get my Chopper Gunner. Get to a 22 kill streak. Hiding, I see 2 guy running past. I begin shooting the first, who had Painkiller...and BOOM.
> 
> ...



oh that sucks. oh well, there will always be another opportunity for obtaining a nuke


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Just cleaned up in a S&D match. Not a single death either 

Also, been meaning to ask these couple of questions. Just want to confirm:

a. After you die having already earned a killstreak reward, does said reward count towards your new killstreak (should you choose to activate it when you respawn)? and..

b. Rewards from a care package _do not _count towards any killstreak, whether it was your package or not, correct?


----------



## Gecka (Dec 19, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Ninja Pro.



Bleh, ninja is only useful on S&D for me because of heartbeat sensors

why would you use it?


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 19, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Just cleaned up in a S&D match. Not a single death either
> 
> Also, been meaning to ask these couple of questions. Just want to confirm:
> 
> ...



only final stand would count since you dont die. 
maybe copy-cat after re spawning.
not martyrdom 

no kills from a care package count to kill-streaks at all only challenges


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 19, 2009)

How exactly does the Killstreak system work? How do I unlock new rewards? I'm stuck with the crappier ones that I chose at the beginning.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 20, 2009)

You get a point to unlock a new Killstreak when you reach a certain level.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 20, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Bleh, ninja is only useful on S&D for me because of heartbeat sensors
> 
> why would you use it?



With Silencer, Cold Blooded and Ninja Pro You're practically invisible. 

I use them all and usually flank entire teams without them noticing.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 20, 2009)

Predator Missile, AC130, Tactical Nuke. Everything I need is in order because it's a chain reaction. In your case if you think about it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 20, 2009)

UMP45>>>>>>>


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 20, 2009)

Hell On Earth said:


> UMP45>>>>>>>



M4=ACR>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>UMP45

That's offacially Tony J's MW2 Multiplayer equation of relativety. 
Tony J out.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll take the ACR over the M4


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

Aces said:


> M4=ACR>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>UMP45
> 
> That's offacially Tony J's MW2 Multiplayer equation of relativety.
> Tony J out.



Lol no.

AK = ACR > SCAR


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 20, 2009)

Bah I gotta stop putting off finishing Spec-Ops, Multiplayer can be so addicting.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2009)

There was this guy who terrorised me with his ump45 and got like 4-5 kills from so i decided to flank using my akimbo rangers. It didnt end well. Also ninja isnt that useful im always getting the flanker accolade without it, but there is this one time i played against hardcore heartbeat sensor users...

Well lets just say i nearly changed to ninja.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

Ninja + Cold-Blooded = invisible, pretty much. Plus Ninja Pro = Silent Footsteps.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 20, 2009)

Slap a silencer into the mix and you won't even appear on the radar when firing.


----------



## Taki (Dec 20, 2009)

ACR = fucking beast. NO ACOG sway, no recoil, except that MAYBE after the 12th shot or so, It may jump like 2 or 3 cm. So ACR>>>>>Every AR, maybe not the AK, havent unlocked it yet.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 20, 2009)

Ninja works best if you have a good headset because you can run around and only hear enemy footsteps.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

Taki said:


> ACR = fucking beast. NO ACOG sway, no recoil, except that MAYBE after the 12th shot or so, It may jump like 2 or 3 cm. So ACR>>>>>Every AR, maybe not the AK, havent unlocked it yet.


ACR + Silencer = beast.


Undercovermc said:


> Ninja works best if you have a good headset because you can run around and only hear enemy footsteps.



Just having yourself be silent is a great help, though, especially on multi-leveled buildings.


----------



## Taki (Dec 20, 2009)

All around good class for the skilled objective player:

Primary: ACR w/ Shotgun and ACOG scope
Secondary: Stinger
Equipment: C4 or Claymores
Special: Stun grenades
Perk 1: Bling Pro
Perk 2: Hardline Pro
Perk 3: Ninja pro or Sitrep
This will DOMINATE a Capture the flag match. You have the ACR, which can pretty much snipe, even without stopping power. And for close range you have the shotgun attachment, which has pretty good range.

So yeah, anyone need someone to play with? Ask for my gamertag.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, after jigging about with my classes today I've come across some great setups. I've been getting killstreak after killstreak all day. Called in 3 Pavelows in 3 matches in a row earlier, which for me is pretty good.

Also, im starting to really like the TAR. It aint that great at longer ranges but it certainly packs a punch, even with a silencer on.

Gonna add the Chopper Gunner to my killstreak setup now.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 20, 2009)

Munken said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maCSZFEPwzc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> awesome



I thought the emp would stop the nuke too.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 20, 2009)

it does if you deploy it before the count down starts


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 20, 2009)

MAN..

Just 19-0-1'ed on Derail and we STILL lost, even though I deployed a Pave Low _and_ a Chopper Gunner. 

Some people die just far too easily..


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 20, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> MAN..
> 
> Just 19-0-1'ed on Derail and we STILL lost, even though I deployed a Pave Low _and_ a Chopper Gunner.
> 
> Some people die just far too easily..



That's exactly why I prefer Free For All.

I work alone best then work with some silly noobs together.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 20, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> MAN..
> 
> Just 19-0-1'ed on Derail and we STILL lost, even though I deployed a Pave Low _and_ a Chopper Gunner.
> 
> Some people die just far too easily..



I prefer to call myself the decoy while my team rapes.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> That's exactly why I prefer Free For All.
> 
> I work alone best then work with some silly noobs together.



Lolno. You're just too nubly to do anything other than shoot everything that moves. I bet you killed your fair share of chickens outside of the singleplayer.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 20, 2009)

AK is good? That shit had the crazy recoil when I used it. Too be fair though I only used it a few times before prestige mode. I'll try it again when I reach 70.

M16 is still my favorite gun.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 20, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> MAN..
> 
> Just 19-0-1'ed on Derail and we STILL lost, even though I deployed a Pave Low _and_ a Chopper Gunner.
> 
> Some people die just far too easily..




I played 6 straight games in which I was the best player in both teams ( I got 'the feared' accolade 6 straight times) and we still lost all those games. in the end, wining a team game is a team effort. if everyone else sucks, the only way you are going to win is if you can manage to get a nuke - and those don't come easy - I would know since I am yet to get one ---yet.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> AK is good? That shit had the crazy recoil when I used it. Too be fair though I only used it a few times before prestige mode. I'll try it again when I reach 70.
> 
> M16 is still my favorite gun.



Lolnub.

AK is godly. Especially with a silencer. Yes, you have to actually control your fire unlike some other weapons, but its power is godly, and the recoil is highly predictable.


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 20, 2009)

Taki said:


> ACR = fucking beast. NO ACOG sway, no recoil, except that MAYBE after the 12th shot or so, It may jump like 2 or 3 cm. So ACR>>>>>Every AR, maybe not the AK, havent unlocked it yet.



I like the famas > all but acr is a
damn close second.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolnub.
> 
> AK is godly. Especially with a silencer. Yes, you have to actually control your fire unlike some other weapons, but its power is godly, and the recoil is highly predictable.


I'll give it another go, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 20, 2009)

It spreads a lot or some reason. or more so than I'd expect.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

You know what's the most retarded shit ever? AK with ACOG. Just fucking hilarious how unruly that thing is.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 20, 2009)

I've just figured now taking a look after myself mentality in TDM is the best way to go, using teamwork doesn't go far when your teammates don't know how to cover you at all.....it's fine if your playing with friends.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2009)

Who uses ACOG sights anyway?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

ACR + ACOG.

Try it. Love it. Learn to use a silencer instead.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 20, 2009)

I do...to get the thermal scope, just to have them.  I usually stick with holographic sights or iron sights.


----------



## Vault (Dec 20, 2009)

Scoping in is good for one enemy at a time. I never use it, i will stick to my red dot sight and that shit comes with alot of headshots.


----------



## Taki (Dec 20, 2009)

ACR with silencer is alright, but I need and optic attachment with it. The iron sights are too unforgiving.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

...the iron sights are fucking fantastic.  You're just spoiled.

It's like you're crucifying people!


----------



## Taki (Dec 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> ...the iron sights are fucking fantastic.  You're just spoiled.
> 
> It's like you're crucifying people!



Let me take back my statement, ACR w/ Heartbeat and Silencer is my new default class, wow that shit works.

You play on xbox live?


----------



## xXD3THKLOKXx (Dec 20, 2009)

Honestly, I don't like Modern Warfare 2's online, the sad attempts at balancing punish the dominant players.


----------



## Taki (Dec 20, 2009)

xXD3THKLOKXx said:


> Honestly, I don't like Modern Warfare 2's online, the sad attempts at balancing punish the dominant players.



Haha, great first post.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

Taki said:


> Let me take back my statement, ACR w/ Heartbeat and Silencer is my new default class, wow that shit works.
> 
> You play on xbox live?



Yup. Sir0Slick. EU, though. And ditch HBS unless you're on HC, that be nub shizzle on reg. Silencer and Scavenger Pro FTW, I'm afraid. I need Scavenger for my main class because I tend to run out of ammo before I die without it.


----------



## Taki (Dec 20, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Yup. Sir0Slick. EU, though. And ditch HBS unless you're on HC, that be nub shizzle on reg. Silencer and Scavenger Pro FTW, I'm afraid. I need Scavenger for my main class because I tend to run out of ammo before I die without it.



Hm, Lemme try that out, might work better. Seeing as I dont play HC, like at all.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 20, 2009)

My main class is:

ACR Silencer
G18 Akimbo, Raffica Silenced, Ranger/1887 Akimbo (any of these will do)
Claymore
Flash
Scavenger Pro
Cold-blooded Pro
Ninja Pro

AKA the path to long life.


----------



## Taki (Dec 20, 2009)

^ I would use CB, but it never seems to work for me. A couple of buddies turned me on to Hardline, and I love it.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 20, 2009)

Taki said:


> ^ I would use CB, but it never seems to work for me. A couple of buddies turned me on to Hardline, and I love it.



if you like being a ghost, cold blooded pro and ninja pro is heaven sent. unless they see you, you are not there.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 20, 2009)

ACOG is good, I prefer the red dot or holographic though.
Too many blind spots with the ACOG.

But I'll just use the Iron sights, since I need Scavenger + silencer in my life.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 20, 2009)

Finally took the time to finish the single player. Very good if not over the top at times. Spec Ops is just as fun but I'm pretty much doing that with a friend instead of solo.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 21, 2009)

I must say, the EBR with the ACOG is a blast to shoot people with. feels like a beefed up FAL


----------



## Darth (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone beat Spec. Ops on Veteran yet?

I'm stuck on the survival mission in Charlie I think where you have to survive 5 waves of attackers while moving from the gas station to the Burger Town to Nate's. 

I can't get past the fourth wave.  Predator drones and the tank always kill me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 21, 2009)

I haven't beat all of it on Veteran yet, almost finished though.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

I haven't even started on Spec. Ops.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I haven't even started on Spec. Ops.



same here. too busy playing multiplayer. I am on the final stage in hardened. I would have beaten it but, I am still playing the multiplayer


----------



## Little Washu (Dec 21, 2009)

Darth said:


> Anyone beat Spec. Ops on Veteran yet?
> 
> I'm stuck on the survival mission in Charlie I think where you have to survive 5 waves of attackers while moving from the gas station to the Burger Town to Nate's.
> 
> I can't get past the fourth wave.  Predator drones and the tank always kill me.


 
I always hide in the taco place because there is only one way in unless you go prone.  There is also a good amount of cover as well.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Im playing terrible today, iicarry on getting owned. Not my day


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 21, 2009)

Been doing well with the M16 tonight. Might replace the FAMAS with it.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

M16 has a 3 burst shot amirite? I tried it once and i got hurt


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 21, 2009)

Single burst to the chest/head = instant kill. It's pretty good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 21, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Been doing well with the M16 tonight. Might replace the FAMAS with it.



FAMAS doesn't want you either. 

I still love my FAMAS. pek


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

I might try the m16 then


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't care how noobish it might seem, but an M16 with Stopping Power is just pure win. Single bursts from even longer ranges are insta-kill. It's epic.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

But i need my red dot


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 21, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Don't care how noobish it might seem, but an M16 with Stopping Power is just pure win. Single bursts from even longer ranges are insta-kill. It's epic.



Oh I don't doubt M16 is a better killing tool overall, it's just rare to find fellow FAMAS users.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Its shit at ground war  You need tio just spray rounds in situations like that


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 21, 2009)

Vault said:


> Its shit at ground war  You need tio just spray rounds in situations like that



My AUG-HBAR agrees with this statement


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 21, 2009)

Just attached the silencer to it. Not quite as effective anymore, but at least it keeps you invis on the radar.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 21, 2009)

My new favorite class:
Primary:SCAR-H w/ Red dot & FMJ
Secondary : Ranger w/ Akimbo
Equipment:Semtex,Flash Grenade
Perk 1:Bling Pro
Perk 2:Stopping Power
Perk 3:Scrambler Pro
Death Streak: Lol, death streak?

It goes so hard. With FMJ and Stopping Power it really overwhelms players on how fast they get killed. The major downside is the lack of ammo. Besides that, it basically rapes on all maps.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 21, 2009)

^ There are better full autos than scar H. Plus m16 rapes all full autos.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 21, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> It goes so hard. With FMJ and Stopping Power it really overwhelms players on how fast they get killed. The major downside is the lack of ammo. Besides that, it basically rapes on all maps.



It has good iron sights, so you should replace Bling with Scavenger, to compensate for the low ammo.



Akuma said:


> ^ There are better full autos than scar H. Plus m16 rapes all full autos.



The only downside to the Scar-H is the short clip. If you have good accuracy (so you don't waste the whole clip on one enemy) or use it with SOH, it's one of the best full autos in the game.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 21, 2009)

The title of best full auto in the game goes to the ACR tbh. Hands down.

Just had a funny game on Derail were most of my kills came from Claymores (Scavenger Pro ftw). Planting one on an enemy tactical insertion is pure evil lol, it's almost like banking a kill


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

Burst weapons are poop and the SCAR-H is the third best AR in the game.

But srsly, burst weapons are for people who keep the trigger pulled down when they spot an enemy. Learn to control your fire and a full-auto becomes far more useful and versatile.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Burst weapons are poop and the SCAR-H is the third best AR in the game.
> 
> But srsly, burst weapons are for people who keep the trigger pulled down when they spot an enemy. Learn to control your fire and a full-auto becomes far more useful and versatile.



Yes Miss SirOStick. 

It turn you on when you get to show out your "superior knowledge", do it?

True, sometimes the controlled fire can be very effective rather then screaming and just fire & fire & fire.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I actually do prefer the full autos in the main, M4 and ACR being my weapons of choice, though I do like to use the TAR and SCAR-H from time to time.

The burst weapons I mainly use on the likes of Afgan, Derail, Quarry, and Underpass. Basically the bigger maps that have a number of long, open spans and plenty of windows to shoot from.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Yes Miss SirOStick.
> 
> It turn you on when you get to show out your "superior knowledge", do it?
> 
> True, sometimes the controlled fire can be very effective rather then screaming and just fire & fire & fire.


Do you not grow weary of your own lack of wit, son?


Toffeeman said:


> Well I actually do prefer the full autos in the main, M4 and ACR being my weapons of choice, though I do like to use the TAR and SCAR-H from time to time.
> 
> The burst weapons I mainly use on the likes of Afgan, Derail, Quarry, and Underpass. Basically the bigger maps that have a number of long, open spans and plenty of windows to shoot from.



Full-auto guns work great on those maps, too. But if you want to shoot long range, why not just pick up a sniper rifle? Take a machine-pistol as your side-arm and you're good to go.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 21, 2009)

I love Demolition.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 21, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> But if you want to shoot long range, why not just pick up a sniper rifle?



Because I _suck_ with a sniper rifle..


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

Me too im terrible with a sniper rifle as it forces you to camp which i fucking hate


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 21, 2009)

I used that sniper for the first time today, what is it called? W200? something like that.

Anyway, amazing gun.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

Sniper rifle with ACOG? And the Intervention is actually meant for on the move sniping.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

ACOG sights, those are terrible, i cant use them


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

Just a matter of getting used to them, really. I must admit, I prefer Heat-Vision, because it not only works great because of the overal dominance of Stopping Power, but you can also see perfectly through shattered glass.


----------



## Vault (Dec 21, 2009)

I dont  know how many times i have died because i couldn't finish off the guy because of shattered glass. I use the knife nowadays to smooth over the leftover shards


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 21, 2009)

*ARRRGH!!!*

Was having another great game on Quarry, match almost over, and the game times out *again*.

Always fucking happens!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2009)

^ Why you should be able to get local search.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 21, 2009)

^ Always tries, then always times out.


----------



## Ito (Dec 21, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> I used that sniper for the first time today, what is it called? W200? something like that.
> 
> Anyway, amazing gun.



The WA2000. My favorite sniper rifle.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 22, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> The title of best full auto in the game goes to the ACR tbh. Hands down.
> 
> Just had a funny game on Derail were most of my kills came from Claymores (Scavenger Pro ftw). *Planting one on an enemy tactical insertion is pure evil lo*l, it's almost like banking a kill



you are so bad


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 22, 2009)

I just went on the best 15 game wining streak ever. in that span I got the nuke for the first time and basically dominated the competition with at least 25 kills in each game. my KD ratio went from 1.25 to 1.28. it dosen't seem like much but considering the fact that I have over 10,000 kills already, you have to get quite a bunch of kills to jump 0.03 points at this level.


----------



## Darth (Dec 22, 2009)

Evangel said:


> I always hide in the taco place because there is only one way in unless you go prone.  There is also a good amount of cover as well.



IMO the Taco place is suicide. I always hide in the gas station or the bank. Nate's is pretty much always a bad idea seeing as they simply grenade you like hell.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 22, 2009)

Camping is for cowards


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 22, 2009)

Hentai said:


> Camping is for cowards



Hey, hate the player, don't hate the game. 

I have no problem with being killed by campers. Sure, it would piss me off but that's cool. 

That's part of the game, if you don't like it, you can go and write to Infinity Ward and ask them to create a bug where you stay in same place for 2 mins, you would be automatically killed due to staying in same place too long.

Otherwise, you have to learn how to deal with campers like me. Sometimes I camp, sometime I move around.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2009)

Akimbo G18 is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 22, 2009)

I just held back the entire enemy team on headquaters by myself .

I got a triple kill with the AT4 when my M16A4 ran out of ammo at the end of the match .


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2009)

i killed someone by hitting them with a flashbang, i lol'd

edit: Just went 52 and 8 on submarine map and had a killstreak of 37


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 22, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I just held back the entire enemy team on headquaters by myself .
> 
> I got a triple kill with the AT4 when my M16A4 ran out of ammo at the end of the match .



M16 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 22, 2009)

Stop hating, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). M16 is GDLK.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Dec 22, 2009)

I can't seem to pull away from my deaths..ever since my ratio hit 1.00, lifes been a bitch


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 22, 2009)

Breeze said:


> I can't seem to pull away from my deaths..ever since my ratio hit 1.00, lifes been a bitch



not enough 1887 akimbo


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Dec 22, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> not enough 1887 akimbo


I managed to get to 1.05 once I got the models..then I prestiged...


----------



## Taki (Dec 22, 2009)

Breeze said:


> I managed to get to 1.05 once I got the models..then I prestiged...



Haha, ur mistake.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 22, 2009)

Use a Silencer and hug walls, boom I just cut your deaths by half.

By "hug walls" I mean walk along them so you minimize spots you get shot from...


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 23, 2009)

What do guys think of this KS setup:

Pave Low
Chopper Gunner
Nuke

I've only managed to get a Chopper Gunner once and I don't think i'll get a Nuke ever. I'm not that great.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> What do guys think of this KS setup:
> 
> Pave Low
> Chopper Gunner
> ...



not very good imo, you need something earlier. mine is:

Predator Missle
Harrier Strike
AC130


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah you need something sooner. Either UAV, Air drop, Sentry Gun, Predator Missile.
Which ever you choose is up to you.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 23, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> What do guys think of this KS setup:
> 
> Pave Low
> Chopper Gunner
> ...



anyone can get a nuke if you play long enough and have the fortune of playing with a group that don't care to shoot down your kill streak rewards.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2009)

it feels good to steal a care package from the enemy when there's a chopper gunner in it


----------



## Gecka (Dec 23, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> it feels good to steal a care package from the enemy when there's a chopper gunner in it



I've stolen a stealth bomber, 2 harrier strikes, and a a few predator missiles.

I luled hard everytime too


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 23, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> anyone can get a nuke if you play long enough and have the fortune of playing with a group that don't care to shoot down your kill streak rewards.



who's the girl in your sig? I've been looking at it for a good 5 minutes now.

Also on that MW2 tip. Riot shield is stupid and fun, but deaths just pile up. Still fun just having a stand still with half the opposite team, too bad these bums online don't take advantage.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 23, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Stop hating, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). M16 is GDLK.



Nubly, you mean. l2play, homo.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 23, 2009)

^ M16 is legit, and a noob would suck with it anyway. l2burst 

My KS setup is Care Package > Attack Helicopter > Chopper Gunner. Might substitute the helicopter for a Harrier Strike though, it keeps getting shot down before it even fires on anyone.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 23, 2009)

I used to do CP, but I honestly hated the fact that it leaves you so vulnerable to grab.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I used to do CP, but I honestly hated the fact that it leaves you so vulnerable to grab.


at least it's not emergency air drop. Everyone see's it and they run straight for you.


----------



## xenu (Dec 23, 2009)

NONONONONO Spoiler dont open!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY SHIT RUSSIA INVADES AMERICA!!!!; CAPTAIN PRICE IS ALIVE AND DETONATES A NUKE IN THE UPPER ATMOSPHERE AND DESTROYS THE U.S.S.R., GENERAL SHEPHERD WAS WORKING ALONGSIDE MAKAROV AND BETRAYS HIM WHILE KILLING ROACH AND GHOST, MAKAROV ESCAPES, SOAP AND PRICE KILL SHEPHERD AND LIVE TO FIGHT IN ANOTHER SEQUEL!!!1


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Nubly, you mean. l2play, homo.



Umad.

M16 is fucking GDLKKKKKKK. 1 burst is all you need!
Main reason I like it though is because I can opt to not use Scavenger and go with Bling instead.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 23, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> at least it's not emergency air drop. Everyone see's it and they run straight for you.



These days my load-out is pure Predator/Harrier/Pave. When I get one the kills usually give me the other. Plus Pave Low + Harrier is pure sex.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 23, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> who's the girl in your sig? I've been looking at it for a good 5 minutes now.
> 
> Also on that MW2 tip. Riot shield is stupid and fun, but deaths just pile up. Still fun just having a stand still with half the opposite team, too bad these bums online don't take advantage.



lol, her name is victoria taylor, aka vickie 6

as for my kill streak load out, its currently harrier, pave low, chopper gunner. and once you start using those 3, you will never go back


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Dec 23, 2009)

The Scientist said:


> lol, her name is victoria taylor, aka vickie 6
> 
> as for my kill streak load out, its currently harrier, pave low, chopper gunner. and once you start using those 3, you will never go back



im currently on predator missile, harrier, chopper gunner + hardline and it made wonders for me. got up to chopper gunner 3 out of 5 matches but your set up seems interesting


----------



## Hellion (Dec 23, 2009)

OK after every online match now my whole system freezes, and it is only with MW2. Has anyone else experienced this


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 23, 2009)

No...


----------



## Hellion (Dec 23, 2009)

Yay murphy's law strikes again


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 23, 2009)

Rank up tip: Use the emergency air-drop and let your teammates take everything that's lower than a Pave Low. You'll usually get more XP from sharing the care package than you will from getting kills with it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 23, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Rank up tip: Use the emergency air-drop and let your teammates take everything that's lower than a Pave Low. You'll usually get more XP from sharing the care package than you will from getting kills with it.



Fuck them. I'm too selfish to lend my own teammates my Pave God, Chopper Gunner, etc 

But hey, they can always have my UAV airdrop through..


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2009)

Teammates are beyond retarded sometimes, I always have an idiot or two getting killed by my emergency air drop.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 23, 2009)

Saw someone on his _10th_ prestige earlier.

Seriously, wtf..


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2009)

Christ, some people have no life. Plus it's a safe bet COD is the only game he's good at which is sad.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 23, 2009)

Or they just used the glitch where you get a full-prestige worth of exp for every kill.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2009)

10 th prestige...


----------



## Twilit (Dec 23, 2009)

Currently using Harrier, Chopper Gunner, and Nuke.

Once I get the Nuke Challenge(s), I'm swapping it out for either Care Package or PaveLow.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Or they just used the glitch where you get a full-prestige worth of exp for every kill.



Or that.

But there are some people who play the game non-stop pretty much.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2009)

My kill streak set up is Care package, Pave low then Chopper gunner


----------



## Twilit (Dec 23, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Or that.
> 
> But there are some people who play the game non-stop pretty much.


And not even legit playing. Fucking Domination boosters.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Or they just used the glitch where you get a full-prestige worth of exp for every kill.



Wasn't that just a PS3 thing?


----------



## Taki (Dec 23, 2009)

Vault said:


> My kill streak set up is Care package, Pave low then Chopper gunner



Care package = shit. Counter UAV works better for a silenced gun.


----------



## Vault (Dec 23, 2009)

I dont give a darn about UAVs


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 23, 2009)

I unlocked the stinger missile. Been shootin down everything


----------



## Taki (Dec 23, 2009)

Gonna start playing TDM, in a few days, christmas noobs galore.


----------



## Twilit (Dec 23, 2009)

Taki said:


> Care package = shit. Counter UAV works better for a silenced gun.


Cuz a Chopper Gunner for 4 kills is definitely shit


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 23, 2009)

What I don't like about Care Package is the time/location requirements it has. It leaves you very vulnerable. But on the other hand, it can be a nice trap, too. Especially on something like Rundown when you're in the high grass and your team is on the other side of the map. Just place a claymore near the package and have fun. Bonus points if you have Scavenger.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 23, 2009)

I`ll take a care package. Its cool cause u can use them tatically to draw people out, ect. I`ve never gotten a chopper gunner from one before though..... Ive gotten Pavelows and Harrier Strikes though


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2009)

I've gotten like 3 EMP's from care packages and numerous AC130's. only gotten a chopper gunner like once.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 23, 2009)

Just got ACR and I am already in love with it.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 23, 2009)

BOOM. ACR unlocked! (again)

Bitches didn't know what hit 'em


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 23, 2009)

You still suck.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 23, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> What I don't like about Care Package is the time/location requirements it has. It leaves you very vulnerable. But on the other hand, it can be a nice trap, too. Especially on something like Rundown when you're in the high grass and your team is on the other side of the map. Just place a claymore near the package and have fun. Bonus points if you have Scavenger.



For me it serves two purposes:

1) The one you just outlined - bait. Throw it out in the open, camp, and watch the noobs approach it cautiously. If you're lucky you'll grab a kill or two. If it's a UAV or ammo you could even just leave it there in 50/50 situations, saves you potentially getting fragged over something quite trivial, and..

2) As a fallback. I'll usually earn the package in a killstreak, ignore it, and carry on with said killstreak. Only when I die do I call it in, as a sort of consolation prize.

That said, it's not currently in my setup. I've opted to add the Tactical Nuke for the short term instead, my streaks are getting higher and higher so I want to be prepared lol.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Dec 23, 2009)

I hate the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who hack the game like this fool : 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They sell this crap? Do people actually buy?





Toffeeman said:


> BOOM. ACR unlocked! (again)
> 
> Bitches didn't know what hit 'em



Can't wait till I get mine back


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 23, 2009)

Incidentally, the game got patched today.

Anyone noticed much difference in the 1887's? Apparently they've been nerfed a little, but personally they seem the same to me..


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Dec 23, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Incidentally, the game got patched today.
> 
> Anyone noticed much difference in the 1887's? Apparently they've been nerfed a little, but personally they seem the same to me..



I know about the patch but why not remove em from the leaderboards?
And I didn't notice anything from the models..I'm still getting scoped from a distance.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2009)

The range of them was severely reduced. But IW forgot to nerf the Bling 1887's, which are still the same.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 24, 2009)

I used to have both care package and emergency care package, but now I just roll emergency care package for now.

It's so funny seeing teammates get killed by it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2009)

Would the hacks even effect online play?


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 24, 2009)

Dunno what it is, but ive been stinkingly bad in nearly every game I've played today. I just keep losing in 1v1 situations. Im blaming lag personally.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2009)

I hate akimbo 1887's. You shouldn't be able to run around and shoot people down likes its a SMG


----------



## Taki (Dec 24, 2009)

Twilit said:


> Cuz a Chopper Gunner for 4 kills is definitely shit



Who the fuck gets a chopper gunner from that shit? I always get UAV's or ammo, thats why I cant fucking stand them.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Dec 24, 2009)

I have gotten some pretty coal stuff from Care Packages  Personally I prefer to get a Care Package available, then die, then get another Care Package and use both random goodies at the same time  Once got a Pavelow and Stealth Bomber at the same time on Highrise


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 24, 2009)

I've gotten so many UAVs from Care Packages that it might as well be the UAV perk. I usually have to gank the enemies to get something good.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 24, 2009)

Just got a 30-4-4 on Rundown. Tell you what, when you have both a Harrier _and_ a Pavelow in the air at the same time it's pretty much gg lol.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 24, 2009)

true unless someone shoots them out of the sky....


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2009)

Started using the M16, that thing is something else


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2009)

Fucking nub.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 24, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> I unlocked the stinger missile. *Been shootin down everything*



feels good, don't it? 



Breeze said:


> im currently on predator missile, harrier, chopper gunner + hardline and it made wonders for me. got up to chopper gunner 3 out of 5 matches but your set up seems interesting



lol, I think I know what you are talking about


----------



## DookieMonster (Dec 24, 2009)

5th Prestige bby.
Scar + Extra Mags + Silencer is all I need. 
Parks : Sleight of Hand Pro + Cold Blooded Pro + Commando Pro(For Fun).


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Fucking nub.



Im no M16 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  That shit awesome though. You need to try it


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2009)

Vault said:


> Im no M16 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  That shit awesome though. You need to try it



Burst = Bad


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 24, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Burst = Bad



Why? Works for me.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 24, 2009)

I just brought it and I am new.Fuckinh shit at it.
I think some part I got Seizures Lmafo How sad .I need more practice


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Why? Works for me.



im joking, i use it to sometimes


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Burst = Bad



Thats what i thought, i have been beasting nubs lately that gun is too awesome


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Dec 24, 2009)

43 - 23 Tac Knife only..had a bad death streak during overtime on demolition but I'm still working on it..knifing makes me feel good..just the sound it makes.. It's so satisfying


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 25, 2009)

Tomorrow should be interesting with all the little scrubs popping online who just got MW2 for X-mas.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 25, 2009)

More kills for us.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 25, 2009)

After I eat we should run some matches Heat.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 25, 2009)

If you don't take too long to eat, sure.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2009)

there's already quite a bit of noobs on right now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 25, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> If you don't take too long to eat, sure.



Give me 10.

@Gnome

Yeah pretty much, tonight has been a breeze thus far.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2009)

You guys get lucky with the fucking care packages. The highest I have ever got was a Harrier and most of the time I get a resupply or UAV .


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 25, 2009)

Just stole someone's AC130.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Dec 25, 2009)

Getting on in 10.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 25, 2009)

I got distracted by watching Friday After Next, I'll be on if anyone want's to play.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 25, 2009)

DookieMonster said:


> 5th Prestige bby.
> Scar + Extra Mags + Silencer is all I need.
> Parks : Sleight of Hand Pro + Cold Blooded Pro + Commando Pro(For Fun).



5th? wow, how long did it take you to do that?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 25, 2009)

DookieMonster said:


> 5th Prestige bby.
> Scar + Extra Mags + Silencer is all I need.
> Parks : Sleight of Hand Pro + Cold Blooded Pro + Commando Pro(For Fun).



Lay-out not possible.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Dec 25, 2009)

^ Lol, booked.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2009)

i just noticed it lol, can't have Extra Mags and Silencer with SoH


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2009)

Lol  lying about their achievements  Thats pretty sad and also i have changed my commando pro for ninja pro  That shit is so cash goes well with my new buddy the m16, close range one burst is enough. Akimbo rangers are fuckwin


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 25, 2009)

and yet you still suck patty


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 25, 2009)

Extended mags are shit. What's the point?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 25, 2009)

SCAR-H          .


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2009)

Yet you dont have the game Kenny 

That scar and its shitty mags


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll probably get the game for free through GameTrailers auction :ho


----------



## Kabomacho (Dec 25, 2009)

What's the point of Prestige?


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 25, 2009)

Nothing.
Unless you like giving everything up for emblems and titles


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmmm....got a mic for X-mas, probably only going to use it when playing with friends. I don't wanna talk to the other retards roaming around online.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2009)

I can't wait to own the flood of noobs that will be on tonight .


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 25, 2009)

Turn your mic volume down. Irresponsible parents. Know what I'm saying?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2009)

I love the kids that yell at their parents to make them food when they have their mic on. Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 25, 2009)

Docile parents are always the butt of many jokes.

Because it's funny as hell. you know why? I WANT MY CHOCOLATE MILK NOW!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 25, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I love the kids that yell at their parents to make them food when they have their mic on. Makes me laugh every time.



It would always make me clingy.

Just get your own damn food, you lazy buggers!


----------



## Taki (Dec 25, 2009)

Christmas noobs galore. Just went 43-4 on Ground war Domination on highrise, was a breeze.

Last night went 25-2 on TDM on Derail with NOTHING but Ranger akimbo, and claymores. Called in my nuke, and got yelled at by a lot of Level 3 little kids.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 25, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> It would always make me clingy.
> 
> Just get your own damn food, you lazy buggers!


Don't talk as if you know the horror the rest of us go through on xbox live voice chat.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 25, 2009)

So you get your own mother to serve you some food which you're jumping up and down with your controller and laugh "Die, noobs, die!"

I'm sure your mother's proud of yourself. 

Well, being deaf could be blessing in some ways, I don't have to listen to some bullshit from some little crying brats on live chat.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Dec 25, 2009)

Feeling sorry for these noobs right now..getting analed all day. I got into a lobby and a bunch of them were conversating about when they get custom classes lool Gotta love Christmas this year.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 25, 2009)

Fuck Veterans and they weeners


----------



## Vault (Dec 25, 2009)

So alot of noobs about? My M16 wants blood   Too bad i cant play atm


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 25, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]BrZAuc7Do98[/YOUTUBE]
Epic Fail


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 25, 2009)

That actually pisses me off some times when I hear kids talking shit to their parents like "MOM! Get the fuck away from the TV you idiot - -I JUST DIED BECAUSE OF YOU!" Makes me want to discipline my kids the way my parents did me since I would never say that shit to my parents.


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 25, 2009)

Lmao 'Kids this days' 
had one saying 'Move,You ED' ' What your mouth 
I think hes granny or sumthing.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2009)

God I want to get online so bad right now but i'll have to wait until tomorrow to spill some noob blood.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 25, 2009)

I can't rock any of the new scrubs tonight, gotta head to work.....fuck you night shift.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 25, 2009)

Just stole an enemys chopper gunner from a care package :ho


----------



## Vault (Dec 26, 2009)

Just went 35-3 in sub base :rofl


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 26, 2009)

finally, the game is in my hands, it arrived today. i'm gonna play hell out of it as soon as i get home.
stuck in the office, have to deliver some stuff before year end.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh. Christmas tree thank thee for giving noobs to me .


----------



## Twilit (Dec 26, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> Oh. Christmas tree thank thee for giving noobs to me .


Oh, M16, Oh M16...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 26, 2009)

My sniper weapon's starting to get lonely and alone in my flat...

Don't worry, my dear M21 EBR, I will return home in few days so you can blow off these noobs brains, just wait.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 26, 2009)

Been having an excellent night on LIVE. I can't really see it being down to the Xmas nubs either as the majority of the people I've been playing against have either been prestiged or near prestiged.

This usually tends to happen when I reshuffle my classes. Still trying to get the balances right, you learn new things all the time in this game.


----------



## DominusDeus (Dec 26, 2009)

Just ordered MW2 for the 360. Should be here by Tuesday. Will be hard to pull away from Borderlands (on ps3), though.


----------



## Ooter (Dec 26, 2009)

Xmas nub here, played the shit out of it, finished story went straight to online and got my ass kicked and ended up with a .2 KtD, quickly got used to it though, and learned the maps and now have .54, crappy but I'm up against prestigers with air missiles as a noob, I will improve as with all my other Cod games, got a fucking 2.2 in CoD4. Awesome game though, best by far for me.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 26, 2009)

Started using the UMP 45 w/silencer...its incredible. BTW has anyone noticed that the silencer really reduces the recoil on it?


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 26, 2009)

Silencers reduces the range, so I guess it is possible though the UMP doesn't have much recoil to begin with.


----------



## Taki (Dec 26, 2009)

narutosushi said:


> Started using the UMP 45 w/silencer...its incredible. BTW has anyone noticed that the silencer really reduces the recoil on it?



Reduces for all guns.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2009)

Silencer is easily one of the best attachments, especially with guns that have fantastic iron-sights. And the UMP is so over-powered it's not even funny. What was it, 4-hit kill at any range?


----------



## ShadowFox88 (Dec 26, 2009)

Akimbo Desert Eagels=


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2009)

Deagle = Shit in this game, unfortunately. M9 is the best pistol, but I find myself preferring either akimbo shotties (Ranger works just as well as 1887 for me) or Machine Pistols (Never underestimate the Raffica. That thing is a pocket M16).


----------



## Taki (Dec 26, 2009)

I will only use the Deagle for Tac knife because it looks cool. But it should be semi-automatic, not single shot.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 26, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> Oh. Christmas tree thank thee for giving noobs to me .


 you wish. i started off right at hard mode, now i'm defending submarine, my ps3 froze suddenly, probably been playing too much. hopefully tom-w gonna finish it and start online shooting.


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 26, 2009)

Got this yesterday and I'm enjoying it, I'm decent at the game at least. I'm still getting used to it to be honest.


----------



## Koppachino (Dec 26, 2009)

Borrowed this from my friend for PS3.

PSN: koppachino


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Silencer is easily one of the best attachments, especially with guns that have fantastic iron-sights. And the UMP is so over-powered it's not even funny. What was it, 4-hit kill at any range?



the UMP has decent iron sights but it is better than the assault rifles in my opinion


----------



## Ito (Dec 26, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Deagle = Shit in this game, unfortunately. M9 is the best pistol, but I find myself preferring either akimbo shotties (Ranger works just as well as 1887 for me) or Machine Pistols (Never underestimate the Raffica. That thing is a pocket M16).



No, the USP .45 is the best handgun.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 26, 2009)

Have to agree with Hangatyr actually, M9 is better.

Wait, so silencers reduce recoil? Since when? I've never noticed a difference..


----------



## Newton (Dec 27, 2009)

I've always felt like they did reduce it, but thought that maybe it was just me.

What's you guys' favorite sound effect? I personally love the sound just before the AC130 big shell hits the ground, the kind of build up, silence, then boom. I also find that unsilenced ACRs sound beastly.

Us Nf'ers should play together 

My PSN: Crixpack, feel free to add me


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2009)

Silenced M4/ACR
Silenced Spas
Semtex
Flashbangs

Scavenger Pro
ColdBlooded Pro
Ninja Pro

My best Setup by far


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 27, 2009)

Susano said:


> I've always felt like they did reduce it, but thought that maybe it was just me.
> 
> What's you guys' favorite sound effect? I personally love the sound just before the AC130 big shell hits the ground, the kind of build up, silence, then boom. I also find that unsilenced ACRs sound beastly.
> 
> ...



Add me. Mr_Biscuits.
I play with Violent Nin and Sonikku from here.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 27, 2009)

18 - 0 on underpass in 6 minutes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 27, 2009)

Boss I'll start messaging you to play more often, I see you on sometimes but I'm lazy. :sweat


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 27, 2009)

Classic case of "nub team mates are _really_ nub" occured last night. By the time I reached 22-0-2 on Sub Base (which only took a few minutes) the rest of the guys on my team were still on less than 5 kills each.

Needless to say, we lost..


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2009)

Like I care. My win-ratio is like .39. My K.D ratio is 2.00 and rising once again. As long as I'm doing good, my team-mates can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 27, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Like I care. My win-ratio is like .39. My K.D ratio is 2.00 and rising once again. As long as I'm doing good, my team-mates can go fuck themselves.



^ Interesting way of looking at it. Personally I like the higher match bonuses for a victory on top of my own personal performance.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2009)

Think of it this way, the more they die, the less bullets that find you.


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 27, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Classic case of "nub team mates are _really_ nub" occured last night. By the time I reached 22-0-2 on Sub Base (which only took a few minutes) the rest of the guys on my team were still on less than 5 kills each.
> 
> Needless to say, we lost..



I cant count how many times that has happened to me today. it goes to show just how much of a team work is needed to win in all team based games in mw2


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 27, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Silencer is easily one of the best attachments, especially with guns that have fantastic iron-sights. And the UMP is so over-powered it's not even funny. What was it, 4-hit kill at any range?



its more like 3 hit kill at any range. 2 at close to mid range if you use stopping power perk (unnecessary IMHO). and that doesn't change with the silencer. as you said the range only reduces a bit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't care about my win-ratio or K.D. Why K.D well because when I first jumped on Multiplayer I was fooling around a lot and most people had experience over me so walked into death pretty much. As for win-ratio my teammates are 88% of the time retarded so I can't do much to will us into winning the game, even when I'm dominating I'm only one man.....now if this was GoldenEye it'd be a different story.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 27, 2009)

At the time of speaking my K ratio is 1.24, which is not bad really. Still, I need to work on dying less often lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2009)

MY BABIES! I HAVE MY BABIES AGAIN!



Never go away again, my Claymores. <3


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 27, 2009)

Claymores are fun, but for some reason C4 gives me a very satisfied feeling killing someone with it.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 27, 2009)

Haha, awsome. Claymores + Scavenger = win.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been a claymore pro since MW1.

Also, anyone wanna join up for Ground War on 360?


----------



## Newton (Dec 27, 2009)

What sensitivity do you all use? Turned mine up to 7 today and im shit


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine is just Medium.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine's 7 as well. Takes some getting used to, but the more sensitive the better you play.

Just went 20-0 up against an entire clan on Derailed Dom.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 27, 2009)

All my controls are set on their default settings, the only thing turned up is my brightness cause my TV is a bit old (need a new one).


----------



## Taki (Dec 27, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I've been a claymore pro since MW1.
> 
> Also, anyone wanna join up for Ground War on 360?



After I get home from church if youre still on, ill send you an invite.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2009)

26-1. 

And that's cool. Hope the lag won't be too bad.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 27, 2009)

Man, a single game of Headquaters Pro just earned me 18,000 EXP. Not too shabby lol.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 27, 2009)

My PS3 got the YLOD about a month ago.. I'm going to buy a Slim soon, so I can own some of these "my mum got me MW2 for xmas" kids. Hopefully I can get my K/DR up to 3 - it's around 2.4 right now.



Toffeeman said:


> Haha, awsome. Claymores + Scavenger = win.



It was better before the patch because you could set up unlimited claymores, now you only get two.



Susano said:


> What sensitivity do you all use? Turned mine up to 7 today and im shit



7, but I'm going to move up to 10 soon. Tactical setup, so I can dropshot easier.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2009)

Eh, you were never able to set up unlimited claymores in MW2, AFAIR. The first one just explodes when you plant the third.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 27, 2009)

^ You were allowed more than two, I know that much. It's was 3, maybe 4.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeah, you were able to set more before the patch.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 27, 2009)

allright, finished the game, liked it. now is time for some online asskicking. seems connecting is taking some time, i hope it works.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 27, 2009)

I had a dream about throwing killing people with my throwing knife. I have been playing this game way too much lol

PSN rkrippler


----------



## Newton (Dec 27, 2009)

My connection has been shitting on me all day =\


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 27, 2009)

damm it, havnt been able to connect.


----------



## Newton (Dec 27, 2009)

ps3 or 360?

What does it say when you try?


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 27, 2009)

it's ps3. 3 row of status
Fetching Playlist...
Updating Rank and Unlocks...
Connecting to Matchmaking Server...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow damn.. I hate the M16. Got so used to the AUG/Scar that it feels so weird.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 27, 2009)

I was at my nephews and we couldn't get his X-Box online either with the game, could they be fixing something?


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 27, 2009)

i hope it's a general thing, not me. i really look forward to online playing. that's the reason why i bought this damn game.


----------



## Newton (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm online right now, but my friend had the same prob when he had just bought his copy, but his works fine now.

I hate Karachi T_T


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 27, 2009)

My friend had issues connecting online yesterday too. Maybe it's just the influx of people playing online for the holidays.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 27, 2009)

I love Karachi... as long as you're on the highest point, haha.


----------



## Newton (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 27, 2009)

Is anyone else having issues connecting with friends? All of a sudden I can't connect to my friend nor him to me for the life of me.


----------



## Newton (Dec 27, 2009)

As in parties? happens to me sometimes, i just reset the game


----------



## Platinum (Dec 27, 2009)

It probably is just server problems due to the increase of people playing the game.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 27, 2009)

Can connect to XBox Live party fine but not ingame party. Anyways, I told him let's just play and see if we meet up randomly ingame. Sure enough it worked!


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Wow damn.. I hate the M16. Got so used to the AUG/Scar that it feels so weird.



Wut???? 

That shit is beast, seems you just spray shots everywhere thats why your shit with it

No matter how far you are daddy m16 with hurt you :ho Even in wasteland i long shot so much.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 27, 2009)

Vault's trolling cracks me up


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2009)

Gtfo  Come back when you have the game k


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 27, 2009)

Hellion said:


> I had a dream about throwing killing people with my throwing knife. I have been playing this game way too much lol
> 
> PSN rkrippler





Added.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 27, 2009)

kinda pissed....was one away from a nuke on team deathmatch and then the game ended...at least we won....


----------



## Newton (Dec 27, 2009)

Lol that's happened to me over 5 times already T_T

Getting better with this sensitivity, its freaking awesome


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2009)

I dream about MW2 too  Really must stop that shit


----------



## Taki (Dec 27, 2009)

28-2 on I forgot, but I have pics. I went 25-2 on derail, have a pic of that too.

Here they are:


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2009)

Heh, 40-4. <3 UMP.


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 28, 2009)

Shotgun's fuck everything up in this game.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2009)

Only Ranger and 1887.


----------



## Newton (Dec 28, 2009)

But if you miss with either of them...


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 28, 2009)

What sensitity are u guys playing on?


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2009)

Miss with Ranger akimbo? No i dont think so


----------



## Ito (Dec 28, 2009)

Vault said:


> Miss with Ranger akimbo? No i dont think so



It's actually pretty easy if your opponent knows how to dodge.


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2009)

Lool dodge at close range, i only miss when im distracted by say my brother


----------



## Newton (Dec 28, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> What sensitity are u guys playing on?



7, yourself?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 28, 2009)

Aww so cute when all these clan scrubs join as a party and get dominated by one man.  

C4 is so fun in domination.


----------



## Newton (Dec 28, 2009)

"Multi-kill"


----------



## Gooba (Dec 28, 2009)

I just did the single player last night and I thought the airport scene made no sense.  I would have blown him away.  Wasn't Makarov the "bigger fish" they were trying to catch?  What would going along with it have gained?  His trust so they could arrest him later?  Just blow him away.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 28, 2009)

^ Was thinking that myself. You try it in game though and you're instantly shot dead lol.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 28, 2009)

Vault said:


> Wut????
> 
> That shit is beast, seems you just spray shots everywhere thats why your shit with it
> 
> No matter how far you are daddy m16 with hurt you :ho Even in wasteland i long shot so much.



I take back my statement, I love the M16.  Most of my kills are usually from long range so the recoil on it was messing me up until I changed my playstyle with it. 

I need to play more, I want the ACR. :S


----------



## Newton (Dec 28, 2009)

ACR is epic



ly overused



it is good though


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2009)

Its meh imo, M16 ftw


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 28, 2009)

AUCTION ENDS IN 15 MINUTES

WILL I WIN IT?

WILL I FINALLY HAVE ACCESS TO OWNING VAULT?


----------



## Gecka (Dec 28, 2009)

I love claymores

planted one at the bomb site in S&D, last guy on planting team walked past it and he was in the surprise of his life.

I got the game winning killcam


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2009)

Keep dreaming snow, im going to humiliate you, this isnt MGS


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 28, 2009)

Vault said:


> Its meh imo, M16 ftw



M16 is ew IMO I don't understand why it's so popular.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 28, 2009)

Well I finally got this game today and it deserved its hype (to a certain extent of course). Ive done well on campaign so far but I was getting whooped online . But after getting used to it I finally started getting my 22-5 kind of games. Im just glad I dont have to use overkill for a good side weapon anymore.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 28, 2009)

Heartbeat sensor is pretty useful but sometimes i get stuck looking at it and end up getting killed by someone with the Ninja perk .


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 28, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> M16 is ew IMO I don't understand why it's so popular.



When using the M16 / FAMAS, you will kill enemies faster than any other AR, if you have good aim and hit them in the chest or above. Some people spray all over the place and can't use burst weapons well. I only use them when playing against good players, the ACR / UMP will suffice otherwise.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 28, 2009)

Fagots running with care package smoke poppers with lightwieght pro are all over the place


----------



## Newton (Dec 29, 2009)

Where


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 29, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> When using the M16 / FAMAS, you will kill enemies faster than any other AR, if you have good aim and hit them in the chest or above. Some people spray all over the place and can't use burst weapons well. I only use them when playing against good players, the ACR / UMP will suffice otherwise.



I love the Famas it's my go to weapon


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 29, 2009)

While FAMAS is my primary gun at the moment, I'll probably start messing around with pistols more and go 007 on these bitches.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Dec 29, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> What sensitity are u guys playing on?



haven't touched my sensitivity..so what ever is the default settings, thats what I'm on.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I just did the single player last night and I thought the airport scene made no sense.  I would have blown him away.  Wasn't Makarov the "bigger fish" they were trying to catch?  What would going along with it have gained?  His trust so they could arrest him later?  Just blow him away.



Maybe they were trying to get more high ranking terrorist along with him? 

I did pretty good today. Raised my K/D a few points. 

Some guy I was playing with went 65-3-2 in a sabotage match .


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 29, 2009)

I keep my sensitivity at 8.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 29, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Heartbeat sensor is pretty useful but sometimes i get stuck looking at it and end up getting killed by someone with the Ninja perk .



True. I only really find it useful in S&D.



Violent-nin said:


> While FAMAS is my primary gun at the moment, I'll probably start messing around with pistols more and go 007 on these bitches.



M9 is pretty good.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2009)

Bursters with Stopping Power are so damn annoying.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 29, 2009)

Bitches who complain about Stopping power are annoying...


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2009)

Anything that kills with a single shot and isn't a sniper is OP. Unless you're up-close with a shottie. But even then, SP = nub perk. In MW1 it was pretty much mandatory to cancel out the Juggernubs, but considering that one was removed there's nothing to balance it out with.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 29, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Bursters with Stopping Power are so damn annoying.



Three words - RIOT SHIELD, bitch 

Man, you always find something to complain about, eh! 

Be a man and take my advice. There are always thing to annoy everyone in MW2, so the best thing we can do is SHUT UP - DEAL WITH IT - MAKE NOOBS REGRET IT.

Just trying to help you, my boy.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 29, 2009)

I fell like i have to use stopping power otherwise i would use cold blooded


----------



## Newton (Dec 29, 2009)

Tubes, RPGs and frag/semtex with scavenger and danger close is freaking hilarious on headquarters


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 29, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> I fell like i have to use stopping power



This is what most feel, for some reason.

And Deaf, you're still far below me.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 29, 2009)

anybody uses FAL?


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 29, 2009)

For some reason I love Marathon Pro and Lightweight Pro, I just love the speed.


----------



## Newton (Dec 29, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> For some reason I love Marathon Pro and Lightweight Pro, I just love the speed.






Just went 65-8, not too shabby considering I'm playing poo the past few days.

tbh i can stand the m16, but not the famas


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2009)

M16's range is what makes it monstrous, close range its just a single burst then its lights out the headshots are easy too.


----------



## Taki (Dec 29, 2009)

Im almost lvl 70, so should I prestige, is it worth it?

I did it 4 times in MW, but MW2 has soo much more shit that was too time consuming.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 29, 2009)

FAL is the only respectable rifle. Every other assault rifle is lol aim and hold.


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm liking the Thermal Scopes, especially on the intervention.


----------



## Newton (Dec 29, 2009)

Taki, I've prestiged twice so far, and not regretted it, but some players find it hard to start over. Imo its not that bad, cuz u already have knowledge of whats to come, so you will focus on getting certain things sooner (eg. getting thermal scopes early) also on the up side, you get a whole host of challenges that help make leveling a slight bit easier

And well, if you're a title whore like me you have to prestige


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2009)

I have just realized how much I truly utterly despise Terminal.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2009)

Just played the most infuriating match ever 2 of my care packages stolen from me in a single match. Was so pissed off i decimated the next match with my harrier and pave low and already had 2 care packages but only used 1 and got a sentry gun


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2009)

i hate care packages, not only cuz they can be stolen. but they can be crap and don't add to your killstreak.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 29, 2009)

If anyone has PSN, when you get lag or if the server times out, is it PSN's fault or our fault cause im gettin pissed off at that.


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2009)

My care packages are well balanced. Not complsining but damn i fucking hate the pricks who steal. 

The only time that server thing was bad for me my dsl was to blame


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2009)

Vault said:


> My care packages are well balanced. Not complsining but damn i fucking hate the pricks who steal.
> 
> The only time that server thing was bad for me my dsl was to blame



Especially the assholes that see you throw the smoke grenade and then race to the crate and steal it.


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 29, 2009)

hated it too...but it does feel pretty good when you steal from the enemy instead...i stole a chopper gunner one time


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2009)

I might drop it for a sentry gun to see what happens, A AC130 and Harrierf have been stolen from me  I dont steal cant be bothered if they are too shit to get their own streaks


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 29, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> anybody uses FAL?



I plan on using it at some point. does that count?


----------



## Gecka (Dec 29, 2009)

Aces said:


> Fagots running with care package smoke poppers with lightwieght pro are all over the place



Lord forbid you have an assault rifle


----------



## Gecka (Dec 29, 2009)

Smoke grenades are so useful

Great for escaping
Thermal Scope
Flag Capturing
Planting Bombs
And the above, stealing care packages


----------



## swedishpasta (Dec 29, 2009)

Im starting to hate the core part but love the hardcore version


----------



## Gecka (Dec 29, 2009)

Claymores + Scavenger = YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS I'M CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2009)

What special equipment does everyone use?

I prefer the semtex and claymores myself.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2009)

Semtex and Claymore, everything else can go be bad and stay that way.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2009)

C4 is useful on Domination and the throwing knife is good when you are using a riot shield.

But yeah everything else isn't that great.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 29, 2009)

I only use the throwing knife on my riot shield class.  Other times, I like Semtex.  Especially the noise it makes...


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 29, 2009)

I really hate it when my entire team sucks and im the top scorer but we still lose...horribly.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2009)

I hate incompetent teamates too.

Like today when I was playing on sabotage my entire team was oohing and awestruck when I killed three people in quick succession grabbed the bomb and moved it over to the other team's side of the map, that's what your supposed to do....

Suffice to say that match did not end well for my team.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 29, 2009)

I love using the Semtex. I stuck a Semtex and killed two people with it earlier today.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Dec 29, 2009)

Taki said:


> Im almost lvl 70, so should I prestige, is it worth it?
> 
> I did it 4 times in MW, but MW2 has soo much more shit that was too time consuming.



The first game I played and I didn't earn any xp...felt like shit


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2009)

25-0 on highrise


----------



## Vault (Dec 29, 2009)

Highrise is such a nice map 

C4 is boss in domination.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2009)

Highrise is a good map.

My favorite is probably Derail or Wasteland.

I despise Quarry and Terminal.

Wonder when we are going to get a map pack.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

I hate Derail the most, fuck snow maps.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 30, 2009)

Platinum said:


> ]
> Wonder when we are going to get a map pack.



I read by Spring 2010.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I hate Derail the most, fuck snow maps.



Different tastes. I love snow maps, and it's the map I usually do the best on.



Brandon Heat said:


> I read by Spring 2010.



Very nice.


----------



## Newton (Dec 30, 2009)

I like all maps except Karachi.

I use Semtex mostly, but use frag on wasteland for that ther bunker.

I usually don't have a problem with "campers" but some spots are just cheap 

What are your playtimes?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2009)

I usually play in the morning and then late at night.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2009)

i'm at lvl 63 and still suck at this game. i might just start playing for the lulz once i'm at lvl 70. fuck prestiging and all that shit. I did it enough in COD4 and 70 lvls will take me forever with the little i play in the day.

Maybe its because i use the Tar 21. Not a whole lot of people talk about it so i assume its shit.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2009)

Try changing your tactics.

I sucked when I started and had 2-12 games all the time because I didn't flank and kept using dumb strategies.

Now I'm pretty consistently decent with nearly every game I play I kill more than I get killed.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

M4, M16 and ACR all are good. Use Silencers and hug walls.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2009)

This is my class I use:

M4 with Heartbeat Sensor, ACOG
.44 Magnum with FMJ and Tactical Knife

Perk 1: Bling Pro
Perk 2: Stopping Power Pro or Coldblooded Pro
Perk 3: Steady Aim Pro or Ninja Pro

Stun Grenades or Smoke Grenades and Claymores.

Try that set if you want and see if it helps.


----------



## Newton (Dec 30, 2009)

I meant what are your total playtimes, ie. the quantity of time you've played.

The tar-21 is great imo, just not good for long range, but once their close enough, unless they are burst, you'll kill them before they kill you.

If you're not accustomed to using HBS then be prepared to have a few shitty games, cuz when you just start using it, you're too distracted by it and end up getting killed by people right in front of you or people with ninja until you get used to it

M16 or ACR for all round reliability though


----------



## Gecka (Dec 30, 2009)

narutosushi said:


> I really hate it when my entire team sucks and im the top scorer but we still lose...horribly.



Happened to me too.

But I was playing in a match entirely composed of christmas rushers


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 30, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Three words - RIOT SHIELD, bitch
> 
> Man, you always find something to complain about, eh!
> 
> ...



You just explained exactly what J.F.K said "Dont get mad, get even." :ho


----------



## ShadyShikamaru (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm only level 38 and so far I've been using the Famas and another gun.  I've done ok so far.  I can't wait to unlock the M16 and last stand.  I've been spending my time trying to get Coldblooded Pro, I shot down 3 Harriers in 5 minutes once.  It was awesome.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2009)

I only got about a day of playtime so far.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2009)

i haven't tried flanking. Guess i'll do that.

and i'll make a class based solely off yours, Platinum and see if i can get any better with that.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 30, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i haven't tried flanking. Guess i'll do that.



Let me tell you this.
Flanking= Campers+ GL's and Thumpers. 
Look at my avi. It's a simulation.


----------



## Newton (Dec 30, 2009)

I only perma flank if i have marathon/Tac In

Else by the time i reach game is already over/if i get shot i have to waste even more time.

Maybe on small maps, but meh, I usually just learn the cover spots and expect where people are going to be/what they are going to do


----------



## Platinum (Dec 30, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i haven't tried flanking. Guess i'll do that.
> 
> and i'll make a class based solely off yours, Platinum and see if i can get any better with that.



Tell me if it helps.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 30, 2009)

Abuse UAV. Enemy location is key. Other than that, either play smart or play stupid. They both work in this game.


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 30, 2009)

Chemistry said:


> Abuse UAV. Enemy location is key. Other than that, either play smart or play stupid. They both work in this game.


Yo, get on your brothers 360 so we can play SF4! I finally got it for 360.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 30, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> Yo, get on your brothers 360 so we can play SF4! I finally got it for 360.



Wanna play right now?


----------



## Biscuits (Dec 30, 2009)

can't right now, and I'm gonna play a friend in a few. Hit me up on aim/msn. You should have my msn. 
Also, be gentle I switched characters...


----------



## mettstraw (Dec 30, 2009)

I never expected such low requirements for a game that looks so good. and has so much action. This goes to show that if you put a bit of effort into it you can get outstanding results. (unlike a certain crysis)


----------



## Fraust (Dec 30, 2009)

With my newly acquired M16 I have gotten my kill/death and accuracy up very steadily.

I don't care if it's an easy gun, I love it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 30, 2009)

Fraust said:


> With my newly acquired M16 I have gotten my kill/death and accuracy up very steadily.
> 
> I don't care if it's an easy gun, I love it.



I will rape you with the FAMAS or any other weapon son.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 30, 2009)

I no think so, hombre. I have gained my confidence back because I know I was nice in MW, but it didn't show in MW2, but now I'm back. ;] I will rape you and the horse you rode in.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 30, 2009)

Fraust said:


> I no think so, hombre. I have gained my confidence back because I know I was nice in MW, but it didn't show in MW2, but now I'm back. ;] I will rape you and the horse you rode in.



 you wish breh


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 30, 2009)

.ProFound. said:


> anybody uses FAL?



*raises hand*

Hitting a moving target at distance with it is a pain in the ass, but otherwise its a decent weapon.


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

Fraust said:


> I no think so, hombre. I have gained my confidence back because I know I was nice in MW, but it didn't show in MW2, but now I'm back. ;] I will rape you and the horse you rode in.



Same shit happened to me godly in MW but started out slow


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone else have Counter-UAV in their killstreak setup? I personally find it more useful and convenient than a care package, especially if you don't have the Cold Blooded perk on.


----------



## Taki (Dec 30, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Anyone else have Counter-UAV in their killstreak setup? I personally find it more useful and convenient than a care package, especially if you don't have the Cold Blooded perk on.



I made a comment about this a few pages back. I love counter UAV.


----------



## Newton (Dec 30, 2009)

"Our UAV is online"
"The enemy is jamming our radar"


FUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

"Friendly AC130 in the air"

"We've been EMP'd!"


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

^ 
Hahaha owned.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 30, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> "Friendly AC130 in the air"
> 
> "We've been EMP'd!"



Oh dude that's rough, im so sorry i EMP'd you


----------



## Bombtrack (Dec 30, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Anyone else have Counter-UAV in their killstreak setup? I personally find it more useful and convenient than a care package, especially if you don't have the Cold Blooded perk on.



prefer counter-uav over care package ?

you'll change your mind when you get a chopper gunner/ac130
even if you don't it's usually better than counter-uav.

Although i have to agree being counter-uav'd is annoying.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Dec 30, 2009)

i need someone to finish the spec ops missions on vet.

GT: lord audie

360


----------



## Vault (Dec 30, 2009)

Got an AC130 just now in invasion, got zero kills with it


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

Vault said:


> Got an AC130 just now in invasion, got zero kills with it



 that really sucks, i always get about 15 kills with it.


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Bombtrack said:


> prefer counter-uav over care package ?
> 
> you'll change your mind when you get a chopper gunner/ac130
> even if you don't it's usually better than counter-uav.



Wouldn't count on it. I've used the care package long enough now to realise that, overall, its a waste of time. 9 times out of 10 it turns out to be a distraction more than anything.

Counter-UAV is, as I said, useful if you don't have Cold Blooded. That way you can be an invisible Juggernaut lol. :ho

Oh yeah, and ACR + Thermal Scope = fucking BEAST. Never realised how good it was til I tried it out this evening. Been having some very successful matches with it, plus I've finally unlocked the sexy Blue Tiger camo for it.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 30, 2009)

Enemy Apache online.


Friendly AC-130 in the air.

booyah. 

but why does everyone love the acr it's terribly weak.


----------



## Cenyane (Dec 30, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> Enemy Apache online.
> 
> 
> Friendly AC-130 in the air.
> ...



Because with ACR+ Silenced= rip the face off your enemy.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

plus ACR has amazing iron sight and steady aim, so its easy headshots


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 30, 2009)

^ It's _that_ accurate that when you're looking through the thermal scope shots that appear to have missed STILL actually land lol.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 30, 2009)

Been using the Vector wish it had more power


----------



## Taki (Dec 31, 2009)

Kami-Sama said:


> i need someone to finish the spec ops missions on vet.
> 
> GT: lord audie
> 
> 360



Added.

...


----------



## Newton (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh god i love the tactical knife in ground war skidrow.

62-12 

Care packages are way too easy to steal, if I'm near enough, just chuck a semtex at it, which kills the guy, and go take it. I only use it if I'm playing with people i know or on maps like derail.

Do you toggle the thermal when using chopper gunner/ac130? I personally find it easier to see the black people against a white background


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Dec 31, 2009)

^ Racist.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2009)

Acr is accurate as hell thats why people like it


----------



## Setoshi (Dec 31, 2009)

UMP with a silencer is my shiet.

Also I just love running around with marathon pro/light weight pro and commando pro and just knifing fools.


----------



## Vault (Dec 31, 2009)

Some idiot tried that with me, he died hard after that i saw him change class, the run and knife wasnt working  

I playing utter shit today wtf always 0.5ing, not my day.


----------



## Space Jam (Dec 31, 2009)

Ive been switching between UMP and Scar alot
i cant wait till i unlock m16


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 31, 2009)

Finally entered prestige.....it's kinda fun.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 31, 2009)

Went 26-4 on Quarry today. Which is pretty damn good for me considering I do horrible on that level all the time.

I was laughing so hard because I kept setting a claymore in this one position throughout the match and one guy ran into it three times over and over again .


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 31, 2009)

Got the AC130 and chopper gunner 5 times today  ....no nuke though


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 31, 2009)

setoshi said:


> UMP with a silencer is my shiet.
> 
> Also I just love running around with marathon pro/light weight pro and commando pro and just knifing fools.



Do this while holding a care package marker. You run faster and knife further lol

And about the ACR...



> The accuracy of the ACR is sometimes better than a sniper rifle. In a confirmed headshot test with the ACR, after firing the ACR until it was dry of bullets, the ACR hit 178 times out of 180 from a mid-long range point of an average rifle battle. In a close quarters headshot test, the ACR fired all it's bullets perfectly at the head-sized target. At medium range, the ACR hit 179 times out of 180.



outrageous accuracy...


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 31, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Went 26-4 on Quarry today. Which is pretty damn good for me considering I do horrible on that level all the time.
> 
> *I was laughing so hard because I kept setting a claymore in this one position throughout the match and one guy ran into it three times over and over again* .



Would that happen to be in that hangar in the middle of the map with the tank in it? That is an awsome spot for planting claymores and generally picking off passers by.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Dec 31, 2009)

Why can't the campaign be longer?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2009)

too much epic will make ur head asplode


----------



## Platinum (Dec 31, 2009)

Toffeeman said:


> Would that happen to be in that hangar in the middle of the map with the tank in it? That is an awsome spot for planting claymores and generally picking off passers by.



That's the spot all right .


----------



## narutosushi (Dec 31, 2009)

Quick question for PSN players, i've been seeing level 10 prestige players all over the place but they totally SUCK.....did all of these hack into the system?


----------



## kumabear (Dec 31, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]ODLFGKosS2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mei Lin (Dec 31, 2009)

playing mike myers now


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2009)

narutosushi said:


> Quick question for PSN players, i've been seeing level 10 prestige players all over the place but they totally SUCK.....did all of these hack into the system?



they aren't legit more than likely


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 1, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Quick question for PSN players, i've been seeing level 10 prestige players all over the place but they totally SUCK.....did all of these hack into the system?



Most likely hacked. As for me I finally  prestiged now, but that's partly because unlike most people I finished campaign and spec ops 100% before starting multiplayer.


----------



## Bombtrack (Jan 1, 2010)

^ ever heard of riot shield boosters? these people go into a search and destroy game with friends and earn like 50k xp a game. Also a realy easy way to prestige 10 although I think you have no live if you do this.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm gonna stop after going Prestige 3, best emblem till 8, and I've not the patience till then.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 1, 2010)

im almost at prestige 2 but i dont think i should go after unlocking all my awesome weapons.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 1, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Quick question for PSN players, i've been seeing level 10 prestige players all over the place but they totally SUCK.....did all of these hack into the system?



of course they did. it took longer (about 3 months) before we saw prestige 10 in COD4, and I don't know about u guys, but it is taking me longer to prestige in this game. besides, all of them have prestiged with like 5 days of game play (which is just not possible) or 25 days of game play, which isn't possible either considering the game came out only about 60 days ago. besides those on the top of the leader boards literarily have their statistics stagnant and it isn't changing at all....usually if you play the game that much, it should be changing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 1, 2010)

Bombtrack said:


> ^ ever heard of riot shield boosters? these people go into a search and destroy game with friends and earn like 50k xp a game. Also a realy easy way to prestige 10 although I think you have no live if you do this.



Well obviously. This was already discussed earlier, it was either people hacking or people with no lives reaching prestige so fast. Either way I don't care because everyone I've come across that has a high prestige was terrible and got destroyed.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2010)

i'm only level 45 not even prestiged, and i usually go around 20+ kills and less than 10 deaths.

to be fair though i do play on my bro's gamertag sometimes because he has all the weapons unlocked and doesn't care about prestige.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 1, 2010)

kumabear said:


> [YOUTUBE]ODLFGKosS2E[/YOUTUBE]





Funny video/ has some serious truth in it.

Got a bit repetitive at times but funny regardless.


----------



## Ito (Jan 1, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Quick question for PSN players, i've been seeing level 10 prestige players all over the place but they totally SUCK.....did all of these hack into the system?



Yeah, there was a prestige hack that a lot of people did before the latest patch.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 1, 2010)

Something weird happened today

got on for ground wars, instead, rust free-for-all

it was a full ground wars too.

so 18 people

on rust

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

i managed to get in 42-43


----------



## Little Washu (Jan 1, 2010)

^ Looks like they didn't fix that like they said they would.  Or it could just be a freak accident.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 1, 2010)

I fucking suck at this game. But am getting kinda better...

So question for PS3 people, is there some easy way to mute everyone? I heard all you can do it turn the voice volume all the way down in the game settings. Muting everyone individually in the lobby and in game sucks.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 1, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> I fucking suck at this game. But am getting kinda better...
> 
> So question for PS3 people, is there some easy way to mute everyone? I heard all you can do it turn the voice volume all the way down in the game settings. Muting everyone individually in the lobby and in game sucks.



As far as I know there isn't, but I could be wrong.

I find myself muting a lot of people because they are either idiotic kids or dumbass posers.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 1, 2010)

Getting a game today has been annoying. 5 of my friends plus me have been playing Hardcore Team Lobby for about 20 mins.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm almost at prestige level 2. 



Bombtrack said:


> ^ ever heard of riot shield boosters? these people go into a search and destroy game with friends and earn like 50k xp a game. Also a realy easy way to prestige 10 although I think you have no live if you do this.


Could you explain this? This is my first COD game. How the hell do you earn 50k in one game? Most I've gotten is 35k and that was with 60+ kills and like 20 deaths at domination (I won ofcourse).


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 2, 2010)

You know what, this is my theme when I kill a camper.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMoTxULhWMM[/YOUTUBE]
Damn straight


----------



## Ooter (Jan 2, 2010)

Getting better at this game, finally went 1.2 overall, I need a class change though, been using the same wep all the way, and I'm level 34. Just can't get used to a new gun without sacrificing a few kills.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 2, 2010)

Think I'm going to retire my precious FAMAS till I go for my 10th and final prestige, gonna mess with other guns more than ever now.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2010)

I just realized that Danger Close+ Semtex+ Grenade launcher= a lot of dead campers on headquarters .


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 2, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Think I'm going to retire my precious FAMAS till I go for my 10th and final prestige, gonna mess with other guns more than ever now.



I am focusing on 3 guns for now in the assult rifle class - M4, FAMAS and SCAR.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I just realized that Danger Close+ Semtex+ Grenade launcher= a lot of dead campers on headquarters .




I have a class specifically designed for danger close. 

primary: scar + grenade luncher
secondary: thumper. 

equipment: grenade

perk1:scavenger pro
perk2:danger close pro
perk3: steady aim pro (thinking about switching it to ninja pro)

kill streak. predator missile, harrier, stealth bomber. 

I am still trying to learn how to best use the thumper though.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I have a class specifically designed for danger close.
> 
> primary: scar + grenade luncher
> secondary: thumper.
> ...



That's a pretty good setup. I am using Bling Pro right now because i'm trying to unlock my final attachment on my M4 so I need to have FMJ on. I also use Ninja Pro.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 2, 2010)

I like the thumper, I used to use it when I first started and I'm finally returning to it.

Plus is always reminds me of when Arnold was blowing up all the cop cars in T2.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 2, 2010)

Tired of getting screwed over by lag.

Wish ADSL wasn't my only option..


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 2, 2010)

What are yall's favorite maps?
I like quarry, terminal, ect


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2010)

Terminal, Skidrow, Sub Base

My least favorites are Derail and Rundown


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 2, 2010)

So does anyone else get massive levels of enjoyment out of Marathon, Commando, and Lightweight?

Stun grenades+knife kills are so fun. That, and a surprising amount of people can't even hit me if i'm moving diagonally, so I can just run up and stab someone from like 15 feet away, which is ridiculous (and hilarious...ridicularious?). All i need is for Infinity Ward to release cap's shield as DLC and i'd be set haha.

Feels really cheap, but its a nice stress reliever when I hit a rough patch with my main (Scav, Cold Blooded, Commando).


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 2, 2010)

Quarry, Rundown, Terminal, Karachi.


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 2, 2010)

im afraid mine is gonna break now.. All my freinds have had problems with their's at some point. Im careful as fuck with mine, it basically never moves it stays in the same spot all the time,never gets bumped into ect ect


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 2, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> What are yall's favorite maps?
> I like quarry, terminal, ect



Terminal, quarry, rundown, and Derail.

I hate Estate sometime, it gets mad frustrating.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 2, 2010)

Terminal and Estate.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2010)

Whats this bullshit, i have ninja pro yet im visible on heartbeat sensors.

I never play Estate matches, highrise, quarry  and rundown are my fav


----------



## Akira (Jan 2, 2010)

Yay, went 21-4 on Karachi.



Also I think I might be the only player to ever get killed by my own care package


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 2, 2010)

Akira said:


> Also I think I might be the only player to ever get killed by my own care package



It's happened to me _3 times_.

Moral of the story? Don't throw your marker up a sloped surface lol.


----------



## Vault (Jan 2, 2010)

I went 23-1 early today, fucking died and as soon as i respawn the game ended, so frustrating, lack of scavenger pro in my set up killed me.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2010)

Today was *GREAT*

Got my chopper gunner on Skidrow, but wasn't able to use it, which is okay to me, it's the thought of pure ownage that makes me happy.

Also got my All Pro title.

Which is 2 headshots with 1 bullet.

But awesome thing was, I killed not 2 but *3* people with the bullet, 2 of which were headshots.

FUCKING

AWESOME

I was using WA2000 on both occasions too.


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 2, 2010)

Thats crazy
how do u get the weed titles? I got joint ops idk how and theres another one that says Blunt Trauma or something


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Tired of getting screwed over by lag.
> 
> Wish ADSL wasn't my only option..



Is your NAT open? And have you opened your ports?


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 2, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> Thats crazy
> how do u get the weed titles? I got joint ops idk how and theres another one that says Blunt Trauma or something



You can go to the CoD wiki and see the list.  But for blunt trauma, "Challenge: "Shield Veteran: I"- Kill 2 enemies with the shield melee attack. " Some titles also need you to go through prestige to unlock.

I am probably not going to bother with prestige as I do not feel like going up to level 70 over and over again.  Though all the weapons I use do unlock early in the game: TAR, UMP, and RPD.


----------



## FemmeBot (Jan 2, 2010)

It's a great game and personally I love to use the throwing knives and rocket launcher, though im sure that I am the only one.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> What are yall's favorite maps?
> I like quarry, terminal, ect



Derail, Rundown and Wasteland.

I despise Terminal.



Windwaker said:


> So does anyone else get massive levels of enjoyment out of Marathon, Commando, and Lightweight?
> 
> Stun grenades+knife kills are so fun. That, and a surprising amount of people can't even hit me if i'm moving diagonally, so I can just run up and stab someone from like 15 feet away, which is ridiculous (and hilarious...ridicularious?). All i need is for Infinity Ward to release cap's shield as DLC and i'd be set haha.
> 
> Feels really cheap, but its a nice stress reliever when I hit a rough patch with my main (Scav, Cold Blooded, Commando).



It's fun to use but I don't use it except on CTF. It's too cheap.



Vault said:


> Whats this bullshit, i have ninja pro yet im visible on heartbeat sensors.
> 
> I never play Estate matches, highrise, quarry  and rundown are my fav



I noticed that as well. In about 10 killcams yesterday I saw I guy with a heartbeat sensor. He saw my heartbeat turned around and killed me, and I have ninja pro on. Bullshit.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 2, 2010)

Getting close to 70.. though im kinda reluctant to prestige again. I'll be picking up a copy for the PC soon so I can play with my clan mates, so I may just leave my rank on 70-P1.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2010)

Eh, it's a known glitch that you will appear on HBS in killcams but are invisible in the game itself. And you don't see people behind you on HBS.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Is your NAT open? And have you opened your ports?



NAT is open, yes, and although I haven't manually opened any ports on the router, I have UPnP on and the XBL ports appear on the list whenever im playing.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Eh, it's a known glitch that you will appear on HBS in killcams but are invisible in the game itself. And you don't see people behind you on HBS.



I didn't mean behind me. More like to the right of me. I should have worded that better my bad.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 2, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It's fun to use but I don't use it except on CTF. It's too cheap.



IMO it's only too cheap if the person has dual 1887s or dual rangers. That shit is annoying.

Otherwise i don't mind the speedy/cqc guys. If they're running super fast i assume they have commando, and I can normally take them out at mid range or go into a room and crouch so they run right past me and then knife them.

Admittedly though if they're coming around a corner unless you have a shotty there's nothing you can really do.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 2, 2010)

Im too lazy to find out for myself, but could someone just confirm to me whether the effects of the Commando perk still apply with a) the riot shield melee and b) the tactical knife (pistol attachment)?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2010)

I was also wondering does Danger close effect Claymores?



Windwaker said:


> IMO it's only too cheap if the person has dual 1887s or dual rangers. That shit is annoying.
> 
> Otherwise i don't mind the speedy/cqc guys. If they're running super fast i assume they have commando, and I can normally take them out at mid range or go into a room and crouch so they run right past me and then knife them.
> 
> Admittedly though if they're coming around a corner unless you have a shotty there's nothing you can really do.



Yeah the akimbo 1887 people annoy the hell out of me.

And usually I only see those people when they are coming around a corner and I rarely use a shotgun.

But it always feels good to get payback with my next life .


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 2, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> Thats crazy
> how do u get the weed titles? I got joint ops idk how and theres another one that says Blunt Trauma or something



The weed titles are when you get kills through smoke grenades...I think.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 2, 2010)

Just got a 13 killstreak on Sub Base using nothing but an M9 lol.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2010)

Favorite map, of all time, is Skidrow.

The building with the gaping hole in the wall is wonderful for snipers.

Only 2 entrances, and if you have scavenger and claymores on, then orgasmic.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2010)

Skidrow is an excellent map.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 2, 2010)

Which one is skidrow? I only know the titles if they're descriptive of the map (sub base, wasteland, favela, etc.)

EDIT: Nevermind, google is my friend. Skidrow is pretty sweet, definitely in my top 3



Platinum said:


> Yeah the akimbo 1887 people annoy the hell out of me.
> 
> And usually I only see those people when they are coming around a corner and I rarely use a shotgun.
> 
> But it always feels good to get payback with my next life .



Ah. I tend to throw stun/flash grenades into the main camp spots if i have them, which helps. But yea if they come speeding around the corner there's really nothing you can do.

Although its really fun when a speedster is chasing you, to just go into a room and crouch in the corner. Most of the time they'll just sprint in there and you can knife/shoot them in the back.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 2, 2010)

Just entered a match on Estate in which the team I joined were currently getting their asses handed to them. Took matters into my own hands, 20-2-4'ed, and dragged them across the finish line to victory. Very satisfying game. :ho


----------



## Taki (Jan 2, 2010)

Using FAMAS to increase accuracy rating, its actually pretty good. Lvl 68, not gonna prestige. Too long, and too much work went it.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm not close to prestiging yet.

But i'm going to try and get there in a week or two.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 2, 2010)

When I get the choice, I don't think I'm gonna prestige.

Just don't see the worth.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2010)

gonna prestige up to 3 times

just cuz i need the classes
What I have:

Burst-fire class
Explosives class
Thermal Sniper
Regular Sniper
Knife Monkey
Killstreak Destroyer

I want to add in a close range class, which i currently mix in with knife monkey


----------



## Creator (Jan 2, 2010)

I have two questions.

1) Has anyone tried the 3rd person mode? Do you like it/dislike it/content with it?

2) Is it too late to start an online career? 

I waited this long, i might get the game, so i dont know. I dont want to be Level 1 without any upgrades going against a group of Prestiged Monsters with their Perks at full, and tac knives.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 2, 2010)

Creator said:


> I have two questions.
> 
> 1) Has anyone tried the 3rd person mode? Do you like it/dislike it/content with it?
> 
> ...



The 3rd person mode is fine, I don't mind it I just don't really remember to play it much.

Nah it's not too late at all, there's plenty of new people on now because of X-mas.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 2, 2010)

Creator said:


> I have two questions.
> 
> 1) Has anyone tried the 3rd person mode? Do you like it/dislike it/content with it?
> 
> 2) Is it too late to start an online career?


1. Yes, I liked it, but if you're a sniper-based player, don't go for it.

2. No.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 2, 2010)

Creator said:


> I have two questions.
> 
> 1) Has anyone tried the 3rd person mode? Do you like it/dislike it/content with it?
> 
> ...



There will always be new players; and just because the players have prestiged doesn't mean that they're good; it just means that they either have a whole lot of time on their hands or that they exploited the system to level up fast (i.e. riot shield boosting).

I mean, I haven't hit level 70 for the first time yet, but I'm still better than my friend who is on his third prestige.  I have almost two days of playtime whereas he has close to five days of playtime.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2010)

3rd person mode + P90 Akimbo = sex


----------



## Creator (Jan 2, 2010)

On the topic of 3rd person. Can i use that for Online? Or does the option need to be set by the maker of the match?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah you use it online, There's 3rd person games you can join on the list with the match making system.


----------



## Creator (Jan 2, 2010)

Excellent. 

I player Third Person offline with mates, and i find it easier since i play alot of Uncharted 2. Plus, it allows me to use the Silencer for my guns rather then the Red Dotted sight.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 2, 2010)

I already prestiged twice. I intend to go all the way . I really don't see myself playing much of anything else for this year, so why not go prestige - I'll just get bored if I am not leveling up anyway.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 2, 2010)

I just had some jack-ass, lag his way to the top. In the first round I thought it was funny because it reminded me of DBZ, with the skips, But when I saw that he actually knew how to use it to his advantage I got upset


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 2, 2010)

My Kill to Death is 311 to 653.(I said before, I'm a total kamikaze.) But today I had a hotstreak. I had the highest score in almost every match.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2010)

my K ratio is only 1.40, but i let my bro play on mine sometimes and he is alright but not awesome.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 3, 2010)

I sucked hard at it when I first fired it up. Which is weird as I was decent in MW1. It took me awhile but I think I've finally hit my stride. I'm getting killstreaks left and right. Nothing too spectacular but my scores are bananas.


----------



## Eternal Pein (Jan 3, 2010)

its not hard to get killstreaks i have a 1.41 k/d right now and raises everyday


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a .94 K/D ratio .

But I had a .72 K/D ratio a week and a half ago so I feel i'm doing good. Only need about 100 more kills than deaths to get to 1.00.

Also I was destroying killstreaks like a friend today. In one fight this guy called in two Harriers simultaneously, and I blew them both up within 4 seconds with my Stinger Missiles. He must have been pissed .


----------



## Newton (Jan 3, 2010)

I never call in multiple killstreaks at the same time, it just tempts people to shoot them down that much faster.

Got my first nuke yesterday


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2010)

The Scar has an excellent Iron Sights.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 3, 2010)

That it does.  I tried it with different scopes and sights, but I've always gone back to using the iron sights with a silencer or grenade launcher.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah the Scar doesn't need a scope to be effective. I just use a grenade launcher with my Scar, it's nice because I don't have to have bling pro as my first perk and can have scavenger pro instead.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 3, 2010)

Can't stand grenade launchers. Full stop.


*EDIT:* I've just been looking at this  and something has me confused. How can the FAMAS and M16 have exactly the same damage rating when ingame the damage bar is much higher on the M16 than the FAMAS? Unless its a mistake..

It also proves how godly the UMP is lol.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah, i been playing this shit for like a week now.  Can't wait for my optical adaptor to arrive, i want to hear those bullets whizzing, will i?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Can't stand grenade launchers. Full stop.
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* I've just been looking at this  and something has me confused. How can the FAMAS and M16 have exactly the same damage rating when ingame the damage bar is much higher on the M16 than the FAMAS? Unless its a mistake..
> ...



The in-game stats mean shit, it's been that way since CoD:MW.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 3, 2010)

Right.

Having read through that damage chart I posted, worked out exactly what the effects of Stopping Power would be on each weapon, and generally made a few notes, here are my observations:

- Stopping Power acts as a x1.4 multiplier on each first bullet that leaves your gun. The guns that are going to benefit the *most* from SP are the ones that a) have a low base damage rate at all ranges (M4A1, ACR) or b) have high fire rates (Vector, G18 etc.). Conversely, benefits wouldn't be noticed in guns with high initial close range damage rates (FAL, UMP45) otherwise every gun, in one capacity or another, sees at least _some_ benefit from the perk.

- Statistically, the best gun in the game is the UMP45, followed by the M4A1 (because of it's higher ROF over the ACR). The worst gun is the F2000 due to it's low initial damage coupled with it's harsh recoil and stupidly high ROF.

- _All_ of the Light Machine Guns have the same damage rates at both close and long range. The LMG's with a higher ROF have the lower 30-30's (MG4) whilst the lower ROF's do 40-40 (AUG). If you combine Stopping Power with one of the lower ROF LMG's, such as the AUG (which has the best accuracy of the LMG's fyi) then it's only 2-3 shots a kill at _all_ ranges, making it one hell of a weapon.

- The LMG's and Sniper Rifles are the _only_ guns in the game that suffer a damage penalty when a silencer/supressor is attached. That's at _all_ ranges.

- Sniper Rifles only benefit from SP if they are a) unsupressed and b) if the additional multipliers are applied per shot. For example, an unsupressed Intervention or Barrett can OHK a target if SP is applied and the shot hits the Body/Chest/Head region. Thats the base 70 dmg x 1.4, which is 98, then x 1.1 for the body shot multiplier, taking it over 100. It's even higher for a chest and head shot.

- The Raffica has the same stats as the FAMAS and M16, so if you choose that as your secondary you can effectively carry 2 rifles in your setup. :ho

- Statistically, the Magnum is better than the Deagle, although the Deagle benefits from SP at long ranges whilst the Magnum doesn't benefit at all.

- The M16 and FAMAS can _both_ One-burst kill with SP, providing that all 3 bullets hit the target in the body. As the M16 has a slightly higher burst-fire rate, it's slightly better than the FAMAS.

- Shotguns benefit very little from SP.

- SP in general wouldn't benefit players much who achieve headshots often, as the multiplier for a headshot with _any_ weapon is always 1.4 anyway.


----------



## Newton (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks toffee

Time to go test out some shit and change some classes


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2010)

Some guy had a Bling M16 with a red dot sight and FMJ, all he needed was a single burst from almost any distance thought i was being sniped half the time


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice day today  32-2


----------



## Gecka (Jan 3, 2010)

I've been wanting to do a myth buster series mw2 style
So far though I've only found out that:

Thumpers/NubeTubes CAN hit and do damage to a harrier/attack heli/chopper gunner

There are 2 pilots in the chopper gunner(You can see them too next time one is called, on Afghan it will go to very low at the ledge area, and that is when you can see them best) but if you shoot them, nothing special will happen.

Gimme something else to test out please.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2010)

is there a way to stick C4 to a helicopter? lol


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2010)

You can survive a Predator missile with a Riot shield as well as survive semtex using the Riot Shield so long as you have Blast Shield.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 3, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> You can survive a Predator missile with a Riot shield as well as survive semtex using the Riot Shield so long as you have Blast Shield.



Actually I don't even need to test that, as it already has been tested.

No, you actually cannot survive a direct predator missile with a riot shield.

@Gnome- I'll see, I think probably on a chopper gunner, as those tend to go very low to the ground.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2010)

Actually i was making a statement i know it's been tested already.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## Gecka (Jan 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2010)

lol, nice vid.

This game sucks anyway, it's addictive but it's all about your fucking connection not skill. If it was about skill my fucking jaw would drop to the floor.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 3, 2010)

*FUCK! FUCK! FUCK!*

Got a 27-kill streak on Rundown earlier tonight but didn't have the nuke in my KSS. Woulda been my first one.

FML


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> *FUCK! FUCK! FUCK!*
> 
> Got a 27-kill streak on Rundown earlier tonight but didn't have the nuke in my KSS. Woulda been my first one.
> 
> FML



Lol that sux, i get 25+ killstreaks quite often. i don't care about the nuke though


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 3, 2010)

Honestly i boosted for my Nukes.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 3, 2010)

I only used the Nuke until I got the kewl title for getting 5, never use it now. 

Waste of a streak.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 3, 2010)

IIRC, the intervention and .50 cal multipliers are:

Head x1.5 (105 dmg without Stopping Power, OHKO)
Chest x1.5
Neck x1.5
Stomach x1.1 (77 dmg without stopping power, 108 with Stopping Power)
Limbs x1 (unable to OHKO regardless of Stopping Power)

So thus, the intervention and .50 cal should be able to OHK from the chest and up without stopping power. With stopping power, you can OHK from the stomach.

Every sniper rifle base damage is 70 and goes down to 50 when suppressed. So if you are using a suppressor, you will be unable to OHK, requiring two shots for a kill, unless you have Stopping Power. Sniper + suppressor + Stopping Power = back to 70 base damage.

Also, the WA2000 and EBR have different damage multipliers than the other two sniper rifles. WA2000 cannot OHK from a stomach shot as the multiplier for it is x1.0. The EBR can OHK from the chest up only with Stopping power and no silencer. The EBR with a silencer enables you to kill within two shots.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2010)

My Highest steak is only 13 which I got today. Sub Base at the start of the match in Headquarters Pro. Defended the entire HQ by myself for pretty much the entire time. Got 6 kills with my M4, ran out of ammo, switched to my magnum and got 6 more kills, ran out of ammo for that, then knifed a guy before I got killed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2010)

'sup guys.. do we have like a NF clan or some shit? my level is already 26.. so i think i will explore this more.. first time online FPS for me.. may i have your psn names guys.. thanx..


----------



## Gecka (Jan 3, 2010)

I think mine is 22

Trying to get nuke, and I've gotten damn close, but I had shit teams cuz I was playing Merc TDM, so I die because of their incompetence


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't think we have a NF clan.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 3, 2010)

Khris said:


> 'sup guys.. do we have like a NF clan or some shit? my level is already 26.. so i think i will explore this more.. first time online FPS for me.. may i have your psn names guys.. thanx..



i'll join ur clan if u make one.  Wtf is a clan?

I'll even make a nifty NS avatar just for the clan


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2010)

A clan is a group of people that are identified by a clan tag.


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Jan 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I think mine is 22
> 
> Trying to get nuke, and I've gotten damn close, but I had shit teams cuz I was playing Merc TDM, so I die because of their incompetence



mines 31..every time i have the nuke up i get so close but my luck is so amazing that i die..then i decide to screw the nuke and get a 25 - 30 kill streak without it


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2010)

My highest streak is 37, anyone got one higher?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 4, 2010)

Boosters are gay.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2010)

^ you mean like Riot Shield boosting?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd probably use the Thumper so much more if it had more than 2 rounds.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2010)

Just use scavenger.  That's what I do for my explosives class (I'm using the RPG instead of the thumper though).


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Just use scavenger.  That's what I do for my explosives class (I'm using the RPG instead of the thumper though).



Was considering it. May wait till I get another class slot from prestige.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 4, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> IIRC, the intervention and .50 cal multipliers are:
> 
> Head x1.5 (105 dmg without Stopping Power, OHKO)
> Chest x1.5
> ...



Throw FMJ into the mix and im pretty sure more OHK's would be possible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2010)

okay guys.. will make a clan.. 

its called "NF"

PSN: Kris-AP

add me... 

i play almost everyday


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2010)

Khris said:


> okay guys.. will make a clan..
> 
> its called "NF"
> 
> ...



alright, after i make my NS avy i'll join


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2010)

wtf is PSN?  Are you on playstation 3?  I'm on xbox, does it make a difference?

You can add me niccas, i'm narutosimpson on xbox live.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 4, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'd probably use the Thumper so much more if it had more than 2 rounds.



scavenger pro my friend, scavenger pro


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 4, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> Terminal, quarry, rundown, and Derail.
> 
> I hate Estate sometime, it gets mad frustrating.



rust (its my least played map, but one of my faves)
invasion (my #1 map. everyone else hates it but I don't know why)
waste land (a reason for using my intervention rifle)
skid row (kind of like invasion)
estate(another map I love to snipe on)


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 4, 2010)

FMJ doesn't increase damage. All it does is reduce the amount of damage that's lost when shooting through stuff. No clue why it raises the damage stat though.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 4, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> FMJ doesn't increase damage. All it does is reduce the amount of damage that's lost when shooting through stuff. No clue why it raises the damage stat though.



Whats strange though is if you hit, say, an arm or a leg on a player with an Intervention with SP on it will do 98 dmg, but not kill the player.

If you put FMJ on it then it _does_ kill the player, so it must make at least some difference..


----------



## Akira (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes! Finally got a 1.00 K/D ratio


----------



## Ooter (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a feeling my ninja pro isn't working, had tons of radar noobs kill me today, I still 2.5ed most games so I'm not pissed but everytime I got killed the dude had a radar and they seemed to see my heartbeat, might just be me though.

The few maps I fucking hate are Terminal, Quarry and Derail, there's a clear map selection bias going on there because I hardly even get some of these maps including Rust, I like Rust but I've only got it thrice EVER that's a definete problem, and I hate Quarry the most, got shat on last time I decided to give it a try, left my side open each time and I had no idea where I was.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 4, 2010)

Ooter said:


> I have a feeling my ninja pro isn't working, had tons of radar noobs kill me today, I still 2.5ed most games so I'm not pissed but everytime I got killed the dude had a radar and they seemed to see my heartbeat, might just be me though.
> 
> The few maps I fucking hate are Terminal, Quarry and Derail, there's a clear map selection bias going on there because I hardly even get some of these maps including Rust, I like Rust but I've only got it thrice EVER that's a definete problem, and I hate Quarry the most, got shat on last time I decided to give it a try, left my side open each time and I had no idea where I was.



I love Terminal and Quarry, mainly because its so easy to flash/stun people.

Rust is okay, a bit too hectic depending on my class, but I agree it rarely comes up,


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2010)

Ninja pro doesn't work, atleast there are others experiencing getting owned by heartbeat sensors.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not sure, I'll have to check if I see my dot next time.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 4, 2010)

Vault said:


> Ninja pro doesn't work, atleast there are others experiencing getting owned by heartbeat sensors.



Again, there's a glitch in kill-cams that shows you on the HBS when it actually doesn't in-game. People do turn around and such, you know. And actually look around to see if they spot anyone.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Again, there's a glitch in kill-cams that shows you on the HBS when it actually doesn't in-game. *People do turn around and such, you know. And actually look around to see if they spot anyone.*



Lies....all lies.


----------



## Vault (Jan 4, 2010)

I was in a room and got killed, i watched the killcam and the guy was running and ran past the room he stopped looked at his HBS i was there then he owned me.


----------



## Creator (Jan 4, 2010)

So i got the game.

Bitch hard to play online. 

But i am learning. Need to get used to it.

Dont know if its allowed, but here is my PSN add, if anyone wants to add me. 

AzuzuBeige. Just drop me a request with your NF Username so i know who it is.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2010)

Creator said:


> So i got the game.
> 
> Bitch hard to play online.
> 
> ...



It's alright you'll get used to it.

Yeah it's allowed, I'll add ya.


----------



## Newton (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm up for a PSN NF clan 

Got 2 nukes last night 

I like all maps except Karachi.

I play all the time (seriously i play way too much), so just hit me up for a game


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2010)

Susano said:


> I'm up for a PSN NF clan
> 
> Got 2 nukes last night
> 
> ...



While I usually hate clans and take great pleasure in killing them all, if you guys start a NF clan on PSN with a decent number of people....I'd join.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm up for a PSN clan, I prefer regular activity in clan though so like Nin said, get a decent amount on and I'm in.



Hangat?r said:


> Again, there's a glitch in kill-cams that shows you on the HBS when it actually doesn't in-game. People do turn around and such, you know. And actually look around to see if they spot anyone.



Doesn't kill cam show the opponents exact perspective? I'm testing this ASAP.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not sure how many PSN users are on here, but I think I already have most of them on my friends list already. 

I don't know who wants to handle the burden of forming a clan on here, all I know is I'm far too lazy for the job.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2010)

wtf is psn? i got xbox


----------



## Newton (Jan 4, 2010)

Its not an official clan per se

Its more we just play together

And put NF in our clan tag


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 4, 2010)

Got to 67 last night, you know what that means.!


.. but jesus christ, the 1887 on it's own is the biggest POS in the game. Period.


----------



## Metaphor (Jan 4, 2010)

Still waiting for my 360 to get repaired. I need to play this.


----------



## Newton (Jan 4, 2010)

Toffee, you still find they rape as much after the patch? I think they're balanced well now.

Its only 10 kills, but if feels like forever cuz that single one is so shitty


----------



## Ooter (Jan 4, 2010)

I never intend to join a hardcore clan, just play is enough.



narutosimpson said:


> wtf is psn? i got xbox



Playstation Network


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 4, 2010)

so xbox live and psn don't jive right? that's some bull shit.  Who wants to make an xbox live clan? i won't , cause i don't know how to do that shit.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 4, 2010)

PSN Connections is pissing me off.MW2 peeps,keep messing the connection up.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 4, 2010)

Some dumbass just complained in the lobby about me staying back and sniping

"If everyone just stayed back and camped then there would be no game."

rotfl

I just left cuz there was no reason arguing with an idiot


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 4, 2010)

I dnt think u need ninja pro, hardly anyone uses heartbeat sensors.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 4, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I dnt think u need ninja pro, hardly anyone uses heartbeat sensors.



I disagree, at least 60% of my killers have them.


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Some dumbass just complained in the lobby about me staying back and sniping
> 
> "If everyone just stayed back and camped then there would be no game."
> 
> ...



 I hardly plays with people i don't know for this reasons


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 4, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I dnt think u need ninja pro, hardly anyone uses heartbeat sensors.



If you use a good gaming headset / play SnD or FFA, ninja is the best third perk.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 4, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I dnt think u need ninja pro, hardly anyone uses heartbeat sensors.



Ninja
Steady Aim
Sit Rep

only useful non-nooby third perks


----------



## Newton (Jan 4, 2010)

I use ninja pro on every single one of my classes 


I'm playing right now


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Ninja
> Steady Aim
> Sit Rep
> 
> only useful non-nooby third perks



Commando if you're a super soldier


----------



## Ooter (Jan 4, 2010)

Anybody else besides me find sleight of hand useful? Fast reloading, very useful if you have small rounds and like rounding the map to sneak up on camping groups or move around the map solo to encounter groups of enemies, great perk for any run 'n gunner.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 4, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> If you use a good gaming headset / play SnD or FFA, ninja is the best third perk.



hmm well I don't do FFA matches , I prefer commando pro.


----------



## Newton (Jan 4, 2010)

If its a gun that doesn't need scav, i use SOH


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 4, 2010)

Might start playing hardcore, I heard your bullets actually kill people in that mode.. :amazed


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 4, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Might start playing hardcore, I heard your bullets actually kill people in that mode.. :amazed


Do it.  You won't regret it.  Just don't forget your Cold Blooded.


----------



## Newton (Jan 4, 2010)

My bullets kill people 

Hardcore is alot of fun, it just gets a little too slow for me sometimes


----------



## Taki (Jan 4, 2010)

FMJ DOES increase damage, look at the damage bar when you select FMJ.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 4, 2010)

I haven't played hardcore much simply cause the few times I played during release, the majority of my deaths were due to friendly fire. Did play it a bit recently and noticed that some people got the hang of it but the game flow was slower cause everyone is more careful.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 4, 2010)

Taki said:


> FMJ DOES increase damage, look at the damage bar when you select FMJ.



False. FMJ does not increase the damage, it only reduces the damage penalty when penetrating through surfaces. Don't trust the in game stats.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2010)

Susano said:


> Its not an official clan per se
> 
> Its more we just play together
> 
> And put NF in our clan tag





Ooter said:


> I never intend to join a hardcore clan, just play is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Playstation Network



At least were all on the same page.

What's your PSN tags? I think your the only two active people I don't have.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 4, 2010)

If you play MW2 on PS3, add me. My PSN ID is Undercovermc. I'll accept your friend request when I get my Slim (last PS3 got YLOD).


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 4, 2010)

SOH Pro = faster ADS.

So gdlk on snipers. Also gdlk on the anything ACOG.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> SOH Pro = faster ADS.
> 
> So gdlk on snipers. Also gdlk on the anything ACOG.



What are you playing on Chem? PC?


----------



## Newton (Jan 4, 2010)

Mine is Crixpack.

I have good games, great games


.. and horrible games


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 4, 2010)

I wish I was. I'm on PS3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> I wish I was. I'm on PS3.



Oh, what's your tag?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Khemistly
> 
> I'm playing right now, just add me



Alright, I'll probably hop on in like 20, waiting for this show to finish.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 4, 2010)

I did pretty bad today. A tad below 1.00. 

Just couldn't get my rhythm going.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2010)

Christ that was a really bad match for me.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 4, 2010)

I usually have to warm up on a fun map like afghan/skidrow/highrise before I start dishing out pain.

Also, I know this has probably been asked a LOT here, but any tips on nukes?

I'm a sniper through and through, but I have some good moments with assault rifles(M16 and the occasional Scar-H)


----------



## Newton (Jan 4, 2010)

nin, u talking bout the invasion?

Chem sure does love that tube 

Gecka, I'm no nuke master, but if you're like me, i tend to get really excited when i get like 20+ (eg. if the chopper gunner runs out before i get the nuke), Only advice i can give, is to stay calm in that time, cuz you almost always do something stupid and die =\

Man this party system is whack


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 4, 2010)

why is it so hard to start a game o_o

just trying out danger close


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah on Invasion I just walked into death. 

Yup were having a tough time starting a game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2010)

add me am playing now.

PSN: Kris-AP


----------



## Newton (Jan 5, 2010)

You're not playing

Your ps3 is just on 

Liar


----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2010)

So who here plays on Xbox Live?


----------



## Newton (Jan 5, 2010)

You guys got mics? I just dont usually use mine cuz my accent confuses people 

We whooped those UAV whores in the end


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> So who here plays on Xbox Live?



i do. i can't stand the playstation controller for shooters.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2010)

Susano said:


> You guys got mics? I just dont usually use mine cuz my accent confuses people
> 
> We whooped those UAV whores in the end



Kinda. I got one but it's more for my Laptop than the PS3, I would use it but I'd have to disconnect some crap first.

I need to snap outta my slump, you and Chem is carrying me. :sweat


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

are there PS3 specific mics? if so, are they as easily breakable as the crappy 360 ones?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> are there PS3 specific mics? if so, are they as easily breakable as the crappy 360 ones?



Yeah there are, I don't know if their as brittle has 360 mics though.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2010)

I wanna be in the clan lads, vault023 is the tag.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2010)

We should make a NF Clan on Xbox Live as well.

If anyone wants to hit me up. Gamertag is LAKER4life13 .


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2010)

Everywhere I look I see Susano running around the map like the Road Runner. 

Forgot about the NF tag.


----------



## Newton (Jan 5, 2010)

Haha, I'm trying to finish Lightweight VI 

NF is raping 

Cept for that last one on skidrow


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2010)

It's okay we made up for it on Highrise.


----------



## Newton (Jan 5, 2010)

Yea you freaking killed it on highrise

GGs, hopefully we play more tomorrow 

night


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 5, 2010)

someone gotta make an xbox NF clan, not me though, i don't know how.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2010)

Susano said:


> Yea you freaking killed it on highrise
> 
> GGs, hopefully we play more tomorrow
> 
> night





Yup good games, I'll most likely be on Wednesday and Thursday, tomorrow will be rough for me because of work. 

Definitely fun playing with fellow NFers.

Edit:

GGs Chem and Kris, fun playing with you guys.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2010)

Someone make the NF Clan on Xbox Live and i'll join it.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 5, 2010)

Just put your tag as NF. 

Bang, your clan is made.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Just put your tag as NF.
> 
> Bang, your clan is made.



I thought it had to be 4 characters?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2010)

hell ya guys  

join guys join the more the awesome-er


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I thought it had to be 4 characters?



It's _up_ to 4 characters.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2010)

Lol PS3 FPS players.

My clan-tag is always ÆSIR in FPS.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 5, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol PS3 FPS players.
> 
> My clan-tag is always ?SIR in FPS.


Lets play. I finally got the 360 version...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Lets play. I finally got the 360 version...



Traitor. 

FPS isn't that bad on PS3 as I originally thought it would be, definitely not as bad as fighters are with a 360 controller.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 5, 2010)

The Xbox 360 controller is better for FPS', but the PS3 controller isn't bad. If you're used to playing FPS' with one controller, you're always going to struggle to use the other.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 5, 2010)

Yo. PS3 folife. I'm thinking of getting on in a few.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

does anybody else turn off the rumble in their controller? i find that it helps for some odd reason


----------



## Okokami (Jan 5, 2010)

Long hair and headsets dont go too well, considering the ps3's specific one anyway.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I thought it had to be 4 characters?



it can be anything up till 4 characters.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2010)

eh.. i played with the PS controller since the PSX days. yet i find the dreamcast controller to be sweet. never liked the 360/xbox controller for anything, except for shooters though. but for PES and fighters it was simply horrible. reason? the digital buttons have corners i hate corners


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2010)

The Playstation controllers loosely mirror my favorite controller...the SNES, so I find the PS3 controller pretty comfortable for any kind of game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> The Playstation controllers loosely mirror my favorite controller...the *SNES*, so I find the PS3 controller pretty comfortable for any kind of game.



ah the memories  

its very normal and default looking, never liked controllers like gamecube's .. yet i dunno why for the love of me i was comfortable with the dreamcast's


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Lets play. I finally got the 360 version...


Lag'll probably dreadful, though.


Violent-nin said:


> Traitor.
> 
> FPS isn't that bad on PS3 as I originally thought it would be, definitely not as bad as fighters are with a 360 controller.



Heh. Arcade sticks make the 360 better, due to superior online.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Lag'll probably dreadful, though.
> 
> 
> Heh. Arcade sticks make the 360 better, due to superior online.



True. 

I'm liking the RPD at the moment, I'm just mowing down waves of guys at a time then just going kill streak happy. 

I'm almost finished all the challenges for it, I eventually want to get all the titles for all the guns, so far all I got is the RPD and my precious FAMAS. 

Edit:

I just realized I'm a Ground War whore, I think I play that like 85% of the time. :sweat


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2010)

will play in about 10 minutes.. see you guyz


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh man people should be embarrassed with some of the retarded names they have. 

Skilled2kill69? Lol, really?


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 5, 2010)

my favorite names are "smokindubs" and "Niggggageneral". I let Smokindubs kill me a few times just cause of his name.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> my favorite names are "smokindubs" and "Niggggageneral". I let Smokindubs kill me a few times just cause of his name.





Get off your BlazBlue and come play with my and Kris.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not even on, lol. I'm watching vids atm. Give me a few and I'll play. I don't want to get on while streaming.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2010)

BTW i only play domination, fuck the rest.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 5, 2010)

Vault said:


> BTW i only play domination, fuck the rest.



Haha, Yeah, Domination is beast  

Although I've been playing td lately to get into the grip of a ps3 controller. Way too used to a mouse D:


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2010)

Just message me when your ready and I'll send a invite.

Domination is fun, I just hate when my teammates are too stupid to at least leave 1 or 2 guys on defense.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2010)

If you have C4 you dont need guys to defend, But agree playing with idiots in Domination can be really frustrating.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah I've been trying to get the other challenges completed so I have to neglect C4 for now since it's already done.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 5, 2010)

I suppose most people play the mindset of 'attacker'.
Im not sure how campers are taken to in mw2, is it like in counter strike where you'd often get kicked out for it?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2010)

Vault said:


> BTW i only play domination, fuck the rest.



Headquarters, sabotages, domination, and demolition are the only modes I play.

I only play TDM if my friends want to.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 5, 2010)

For the most part i'll only play domination with friends. I hate being one of only two guys who actually try to capture points, while everyone else just treats it like TDM.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 5, 2010)

Today has got to be the worst day in online play history for me.

I went FFA because I find when playing TDM it is not really team work.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 5, 2010)

Ooter said:


> Today has got to be the worst day in online play history for me.
> 
> I went FFA because I find when playing TDM it is not really team work.



what happened?


----------



## Ooter (Jan 5, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> what happened?



Meh, one of those days.... every 1 on 1 I lost, the enemy always saw me first, campers constantly caught me out shooting from rooftops, grenade launching noobs are rive, also got nuked twice in FFA.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 5, 2010)

Ooter said:


> Meh, one of those days.... every 1 on 1 I lost, the enemy always saw me first, campers constantly caught me out shooting from rooftops, grenade launching noobs are rive, also got nuked twice in FFA.



Trust me man don't count on teamwork with randoms, you'll be disappointed every time. 

If your playing with me then that's a different story.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 5, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Trust me man don't count on teamwork with randoms, you'll be disappointed every time.
> 
> If your playing with me then that's a different story.



Yeah, random TDM is like FFA with team mates..... They are useful for some things though, I let them rush forward and get owned so I know where the enemy is, or I use one as a dummy.


----------



## Creator (Jan 5, 2010)

Ooter said:


> Meh, one of those days.... every 1 on 1 I lost, the enemy always saw me first, campers constantly caught me out shooting from rooftops, grenade launching noobs are rive, also got nuked twice in FFA.



Thats been the story of my day for the past 3 days.  

Thus my K/D ratio is 0.45  I am so shit.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 5, 2010)

Ooter said:


> Yeah, random TDM is like FFA with team mates..... They are useful for some things though, I let them rush forward and get owned so I know where the enemy is, or I use one as a dummy.



You should probably help them so they don't die. You're giving points away that could be evaded in possible 2v1 situations.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 5, 2010)

Creator said:


> Thats been the story of my day for the past 3 days.
> 
> Thus my K/D ratio is 0.45  I am so shit.



I had 0.87 5 days ago, early days, you will improve as you get to know the maps.



Chemistry said:


> You should probably help them so they don't die. You're giving points away that could be evaded in possible 2v1 situations.



You do know some of them rush into the open by themselves? Take Skidrow for example, you have to be careful in those hallways, it's not like I make them my dummies lol, if they are more careful, great, we got teamwork.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 5, 2010)

Creator said:


> Thus my K/D ratio is 0.45  I am so shit.



I struggle to keep mine at a decent .89


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 5, 2010)

Right, I might get a few funny looks after saying this, but it's been playing on my mind for a little while now and it's contrary to what I originally said quite a few pages back now. So here it goes..

*deep breath*

M4 > ACR

My mind has changed. The M4 simply gets the job done better than the ACR. I think it's just the overall "feel" of the gun when im firing it that tips it over the edge, it's just feels like it _knows_ it's one of the best weapons in the game and I kick ass with it. The ACR is damn good, no question, but right now given the choice of the two i'd stick with the M4 for at least a while yet.

Oh btw, lvl 70 GET! :ho :ho :ho


----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2010)

Man unlocking the extended mags for the M4 is a pain in the ass.




Aces said:


> I struggle to keep mine at a decent .89



I got mine up to a .96, almost where I want to be.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I got mine up to a .96, almost where I want to be.



I had 1.37 on my first day until the second dropped me so hard i cracked the earth.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2010)

I started off on my first day at 1.4.

Then plummeted like a friend to .7.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I started off on my first day at 1.4.
> 
> Then plummeted like a friend to .7.



Fell to .56 dude. Cause of the GL's and Thumpers


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been over 1.0 since day one. The very first MP match I entered I immediately produced an 11-kill streak lol. Haven't looked back since.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 5, 2010)

Chill between .93 and .90, workin with the scar trying to get the ACR. Might give the M4 another go over.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2010)

I was playing like shit today. Then I started playing TDM and I got my mojo back. Dominated nearly every match with me going  18-2 in my final match.

As soon as I get the extended mags for the M4 the Scar is going to be my primary assault rifle.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2010)

Also is Infantry Ward still going to make a website for MW2 stats?


----------



## Newton (Jan 5, 2010)

I hope they do

I've been using the UMP for most of this prestige, and i tried using the ACR (which i used alot last prestige) and find that while its good, its just a mediocre gun. For close range, the UMP beats it easily, and for long, m16 wins.

Ground War is indeed the most fun, but i also tend to have my worst games on that mode too

My ratio is at about 1.11, it was worse until i got all the accolades (that and all the titles are my goal, i have about 3/4 of the titles), until this prestige i decided to play for playing sake, and its been slowly climbing since.

We'll definitely play some tomorrow


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Also is Infantry Ward still going to make a website for MW2 stats?





All the stats you need


by the way, what time are PS3 people usually playing at? Lets organize a fat team game or something sometime.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2010)

Ground war  9 players ftw


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm still at 2,03 KD rating. And I'll gladly take the ACR over the M4 any day, I hate the M4's IS. The ACR has one of the tastiests in the game. And considering I prefer rolling Supressor/Cold-Blooded Pro/Ninja Pro, the ACR wins. After that comes the AK, though. Godly thing, that.


----------



## Creator (Jan 6, 2010)

Not an expert in the game but i noticed something.

The Perk Hijacker or whatever which jams nearby opponents radar is actually more of a 'Come get me' sign as you can work out where that person is. Unless you act fast, anyone with half a brain can work out your position. Got 4/5 kills like that.


----------



## The Six Paths of Pein (Jan 6, 2010)

I still haven't beaten the game yet and I've had it since Christmas. >.<


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2010)

Scrambler is a hella nub perk, love people that have it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2010)

Im positive now my ninja pro doesn't work, The ACR's iron sights are something else, M16 has got the worst imo. How the hell can you use the AK that thing's recoil is too much


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought you couldn't play TDM on rust.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2010)

Private match most likely.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 6, 2010)

whats everybody's psn id? I am trying to add people to my friend list. mine is Fadeux, so you can just add me. just say u are from NF and we will be cool.


----------



## Newton (Jan 6, 2010)

I get Rust on regular TDM all the time


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2010)

Vault said:


> Im positive now my ninja pro doesn't work, The ACR's iron sights are something else, M16 has got the worst imo. How the hell can you use the AK that thing's recoil is too much



Recoil is for men.

Enjoy your ACR, SCAR, and M4.

T_T


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 6, 2010)

It wasn't a private match. I thought Rust was FFA only.


----------



## Creator (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought Rust was awesome before i played online. Now its not so awesome. 

PS. I need some help. I alway die alot. Eve if i get 20 kills, i die 25 times or so.  Any tips? Well apart from running through the middle of the fight. I alway do that. :I


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 6, 2010)

do you think pavelow is better than chopper gunner, my chooper gunners always get taken down easily.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 6, 2010)

Just got ninja perk unlocked, time to try it out.


----------



## Zeropark (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice commentary, and the guy is a BEAST! 

also nice but without commentary



he is also doing live streaming 

Just by watching them, you get a little bit better. I think MW2 is much about practising, concentrating and luck. Sometimes i get a 25 kill streak, and a few other times i die every next corner.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 6, 2010)

Creator said:


> Not an expert in the game but i noticed something.
> 
> The Perk Hijacker or whatever which jams nearby opponents radar is actually more of a 'Come get me' sign as you can work out where that person is. Unless you act fast, anyone with half a brain can work out your position. Got 4/5 kills like that.



Conversely though, if you're thinking on your feet, you can use a more uncommon route to take or spot to camp to trick the more experienced players into thinking you're likely to be somewhere you're not, if you know what I mean. Having said that, I never use it, I prefer Ninja a lot more. If I ever notice my radar jamming up I'll find the nearest corner to sit in a stay on my guard. If the guy is still around after a short while I'll try and seek him out.

Oh and yes, Pavelow > Chopper.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 6, 2010)

As toffeeman said, but sometimes the other team are too dumb to try and shoot down the chopper I sent earlier so the pave low hasn't got much to kill :<


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 6, 2010)

i guess i'm about to reach the end of the game in normal mode, just starting loose ends.  The game has a sweet campaign.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> All the stats you need
> 
> 
> by the way, what time are PS3 people usually playing at? Lets organize a fat team game or something sometime.



Ah hard to say, some of us are on in the early morning, and some later at night, I'm all over the place to be honest.

I'm definitely up for a big NF team game, anytime is fine with me, just a matter of seeing who's up for it now.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 6, 2010)

Okokami said:


> As toffeeman said, but sometimes the other team are too dumb to try and shoot down the chopper I sent earlier so the pave low hasn't got much to kill :<



Well if you haven't got the Cold Blooded perk on then shooting down Chopper Gunners is a major pain in the ass, because you're usually dead before you can move outside to lock on to it. It usually takes 2 shots to take down anyway.


----------



## Newton (Jan 6, 2010)

I think Pave Low is only better that CG on certain modes, like domination where u still need to be on your feet to capture flags and such, but otherwise i find it easier to get more kills with CG


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, match making is sure is taking a while to find us people.


----------



## Newton (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn you VN, your damn Pave Low made the airspace too crowded for me to call in the CG til it was 89 kills 

That was a good match though


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, we dominated on Favela to say the least. 

Yeah I sent my Pave Low and Harrier pretty much the same time.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 6, 2010)

If you want to add me feel free, Gamertag is *Toffe3m4n*. Just include your NF name in the request if it's different from your tag so I know who you are.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2010)

Good job Susano, I tried to cover you on B but I was in the middle of reloading and didn't kill the guy coming at you before he got you.


----------



## Newton (Jan 6, 2010)

Thought we were gonna lose that one

All of our allies were in the plane "defending" B when the enemy controlled it 

No worries, i should have been watching the other way

Favela :ho

EDIT: They were campers, but we showed them


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah a lot of times people do retarded things in domination. You carried the second match in Favela, I just walked into bullets. 

Edit: Oh snap, we got a crew of 4 so far. 

Tactical insertion makes me laugh, I like it though, definitely can come in handy.


----------



## Newton (Jan 6, 2010)

Yo whoever has the fastest net should be party leader, that's why people will get "unable to join host" with me, cuz i don't have the best speeds,

It'll also take really long to find a match on anything other that ground war if the party is bigger than 4.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2010)

My connection is strong but I fail with organizing sometimes. :sweat

Good stuff team NF. 

Edit:

KSA don't got shit on us.


----------



## Newton (Jan 6, 2010)

Lol that skidrow game was fun

Silenced RPD?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2010)

Haha yeah. It's my silent beast.


----------



## Creator (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey guys sorry about the game. 

I ended up joining my mates party and had 2/3 games with them.


----------



## Newton (Jan 6, 2010)

No worries, we all have other friends to play with


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2010)

No worries Creator, there's always next time.

NF is undefeated today so far. pek

Probably last one for me, I need to sleep (worked night shift).

Edit: Figures when I say that we lose.

Ok fuck it, I'll do 1 more.


----------



## Newton (Jan 6, 2010)

You know you love Favela 

I'm out soon too


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2010)

God that was one big cluster fuck, I basically spawned and died asap. 

Whatever I need to reset so to speak, I'll be back sometime later on today to get revenge.

GGs all, fun playing, team NF ftw.


----------



## Newton (Jan 6, 2010)

Hell yea!

I'm taking a break too, so later then


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2010)

Vault said:


> Im positive now my ninja pro doesn't work, The ACR's iron sights are something else, M16 has got the worst imo. How the hell can you use the AK that thing's recoil is too much



It _does_ work, both in silencing your steps and preventing you from showing up on HBS. Try it in a private match with a friend, it works. 

And ever heard of controlling your fire?  AK is a beast as long as you burst. It only works stock, extended mags or silenced, though. AK with sights has so much more recoil, cause the handle is removed.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It _does_ work, both in silencing your steps and preventing you from showing up on HBS. Try it in a private match with a friend, it works.
> 
> And ever heard of controlling your fire?  AK is a beast as long as you burst. It only works stock, extended mags or silenced, though. AK with sights has so much more recoil, cause the handle is removed.



About silent footsteps i agree that works but this whole undetectable thing i dont think it works for me, i fucking hate commando pro too, at close range against it and you without is 8/10 your demise its so cheap the fuckers seem to actually teleport. 

Burst you say? I will try, i do use the M16 after all. The gun misses alot though like alot


----------



## Zero198 (Jan 6, 2010)

Vault said:


> About silent footsteps i agree that works but this whole undetectable thing i dont think it works for me, i fucking hate commando pro too, at close range against it and you without is 8/10 your demise its so cheap the fuckers seem to actually teleport.
> 
> Burst you say? I will try, i do use the M16 after all. The gun misses alot though like alot



i use the famas instead of the m16, its alot more accurate and still kills in a 3 round burst.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 6, 2010)

For those who think they have problems with Ninja Pro, it might be those guys you are facing have Turtle Beach Headsets.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2010)

43-6 in Favela   not bad


----------



## Newton (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh god I've never been spawn killed so many times before T_T


----------



## Ooter (Jan 6, 2010)

Spawn system is horrible.


----------



## Creator (Jan 6, 2010)

New find. 

Equip following perks.

Sight of Hand (Pro)
Stopping power (Pro)
Commando Pro

Then get P90 + Red Dot Sight

Equals EPIC. EPIC. 

Cames second on Free For All twice.  I was first until the last moment and the guy gets a Pave Low. 


So in short. P90. EPIC. Large Mag, fast firing. Range isnt half bad. I even got two/three long shots in. 

Incredibly high mobility. 

I think the only thing better would be M16A4 i think. 



Susano said:


> Oh god I've never been spawn killed so many times before T_T





Ooter said:


> Spawn system is horrible.



Lol. Funny i was watching a Domination video in Terminal and the guy kept going on about it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 6, 2010)

Vault said:


> Burst you say? I will try, i do use the M16 after all. The gun misses alot though like alot



When shooting long distance with any high recoil gun, burst it like you would the FAMAS or M16. You'll figure out how quickly you should burst it, so that most (if not all) of the bullets hit the target.



Cabbage Cabrera said:


> For those who think they have problems with Ninja Pro, it might be those guys you are facing have *Turtle Beach Headsets.*



I hear noob people.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2010)

Stopping power nub. And FFA? Lol.

Scavenger Pro and Cold-Blooded Pro FTW.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 6, 2010)

Just 42-1-4'ed on Highrise. Best score I've ever achieved in TDM. Was sooooo close to a nuke but the game ended on a 22-kill streak. 

I think I have one hell of a setup in my hands here. I'll spill if you're interested.. :ho


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 6, 2010)

Susano said:


> Oh god I've never been spawn killed so many times before T_T



hey susano, whats ur psn id? I think I have everyone's id except urs


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 6, 2010)

Just been messing around with the AK. Gotta say that I dont really like the iron sights on it, it kicks up whilst you're firing and obstructs the view of your target almost completely. That said, it's pretty good overall.


----------



## Newton (Jan 6, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> hey susano, whats ur psn id? I think I have everyone's id except urs



Its Crixpack

I think i have you added, what's yours?

And who is Azuzubeige, i know he's an NFer, i just dont know his NF name


----------



## Creator (Jan 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Stopping power nub. And FFA? Lol.
> 
> Scavenger Pro and Cold-Blooded Pro FTW.



Whats FFA? 

Stopping power is awesome until i have FMJ for all/most of my guns. IE Scar, P90, M4, M14 (Future investment), and my Hand Gun. 

Which is why i dont use Scavenger. Plus, my longest streak is on average 3, so i dont need to reload ALOT. But i might have it after i get the claymore. 

Also, Cold Blooded seems a tad bit of waste.  



Susano said:


> And who is Azuzubeige, i know he's an NFer, i just dont know his NF name



That would be me.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 6, 2010)

Creator said:


> Whats FFA?
> 
> Stopping power is awesome until i have FMJ for all/most of my guns. IE Scar, P90, M4, M14 (Future investment), and my Hand Gun.
> 
> ...



FFA = Free For All. It's the easiest gametype.

Btw, Stopping Power and FMJ serve different purposes. FMJ does not increase the weapon damage to people, it just gives it less of a damage reduction when shooting people through surfaces. Cold Blooded is a good perk, but if you're not that experienced on COD, I'd advise using Stopping Power on all of your classes. When you get better with the guns and can aim at the chest or above quickly, you won't miss it when you use other second perks.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Just been messing around with the AK. Gotta say that I dont really like the iron sights on it, it kicks up whilst you're firing and obstructs the view of your target almost completely. That said, it's pretty good overall.


...it has one of the best sights in the game. Open, small but accurate as hell. And that's called recoil. Learn to burst, as I said before. Two-three shots per burst.


Creator said:


> Whats FFA?
> 
> Stopping power is awesome until i have FMJ for all/most of my guns. IE Scar, P90, M4, M14 (Future investment), and my Hand Gun.
> 
> ...



Free For All (FFA). SP isn't worth that much a lot of the time, considering the normal stopping power of most guns in this game. And FMJ doesn't increase bullet damage, just increases the power kept when shooting through objects. And the SCAR doesn't need an increase in damage, Silencer or Extended Mags are far superior. Also, machine pistols > handguns, unless you run with a tactical knife.

Cold-blooded a waste? ...bwahahahhahahaha. It hides you from the overabbundant killstreak rewards and prevents UAV's from spotting you. Thermal scopes don't show you as bright white and the Pro version removes auto-aim in hip-fire for enemies and removed your red name in their sight. But being able to run out when a Pave Low or Harrier is out without worry is worth it enough. The only time when you'll get killed by a Predator/Chopper Gunner/AC-130 is when retarded teammates don't fuck off out of your vicinity.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 6, 2010)

Cold Blooded? A waste? BLASPHEMY!

It's easily my favorite tier 2 perk. Although as Hangatyr said it's really annoying when teammates are all up in your tshit when you don't want them to be.

Can't choose between scavenger and SOH for my favorite tier 1 though. 

Also, how much ammo does the ACR start with?

P.S. Does anyone here use akimbo 1887s?


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2010)

I use the 1887, in skidrow its rape


----------



## Creator (Jan 6, 2010)

No one likes Free for All? I think its bloody hard. You dont know where your going to get shot from. Although it does breed campers. 

As for Cold Blooded. Still new, i like Stopping Power.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2010)

You dont like cold blooded, wow you must playin with newbs. Harriers and Pave lows will make you change your mind.

In free for all the only thing i would advise is be random as fuck.


----------



## Creator (Jan 6, 2010)

Its not that i dont like it, its just the other seem more...how do i say, effectient.  

I have hardly used Cold Blooded, so i wouldnt know either.

Plus, isnt that better with Ninja Pro attached to it, and then silencer on all your weapons?


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 6, 2010)

Susano said:


> Its Crixpack
> 
> I think i have you added, what's yours?
> 
> And who is Azuzubeige, i know he's an NFer, i just dont know his NF name



oh yeah, definitely, I added you. Azuzubeige is creator


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 6, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Cold Blooded? A waste? BLASPHEMY!
> 
> It's easily my favorite tier 2 perk. Although as Hangatyr said it's really annoying when teammates are all up in your tshit when you don't want them to be.
> 
> ...



I tried them. they are nice and very powerful. but I prefer my spas-12. I just feel a greater sense of satisfaction whenever I get a kill with my spaz (which is 9 out of 10 times )


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2010)

Ranger Akimbo for me, feels awesome and not as cheap as the 1887's.

And the ACR starts with 60 bullets, I think. But I live for around 5 kills on average, with my rising K ratio, so I like having a lot of ammo to spare. Especially since I can fire without drawing too much attention to myself.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2010)

Vault said:


> About silent footsteps i agree that works but this whole undetectable thing i dont think it works for me, i fucking hate commando pro too, at close range against it and you without is 8/10 your demise* its so cheap the fuckers seem to actually teleport. *
> 
> Burst you say? I will try, i do use the M16 after all. The gun misses alot though like alot



So true. It's like fighting fucking Nightcrawler or a super soldier. Usually when it comes to the fast sprinting commando whores I just predict where their coming from and start shooting a second or two before they run at me, they always run into my bullets like a retard cause they get impatient and think their untouchable.


----------



## Creator (Jan 6, 2010)

Such Commander Pro hate. 

Its my favourite perk.  


Although i only have it now because i dont get any damage for falling.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 6, 2010)

Vault said:


> I use the 1887, in skidrow its rape



Akimbo? Because that is the one thing about this game that i can't stand. Those and the rangers. Especially with FMJ, the range is retarded.

Although nothing gives me more joy than killing them, so i guess there's an upside.

And commando pro is awesome, although when paired with lightweight and marathon it is a bit cheap.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 6, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> And commando pro is awesome, although when paired with lightweight and marathon it is a bit cheap.



Yeah that's basically what I mean. Plus I find it boring as hell after using it for more than 1 match, I dunno how some people do it and not get bored.


----------



## Degelle (Jan 6, 2010)

My gfx card melted, didnt have time to finish my campaign of awesomeness.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 6, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah that's basically what I mean. Plus I find it boring as hell after using it for more than 1 match, I dunno how some people do it and not get bored.



I have a class like that, but I only use it if the majority of the opposing team has it and i hate the map.

Or if i'm high, since i get too impatient with my main and end up getting murdered. That, and for some reason i get throwing knife kills and magnum kills like crazy when im high. I'll probably be getting akimbo shortly.

But Flash bangs normally make them manageable, since at that point they either go nuts just swinging the knife around, or they'll try to book it out of there at which point i can tag them with my M4

EDIT: Oh yea, and my hatred for akimbo rangers/1887s is only partly because they are so god damn cheap. The other part is because i like the realism of COD4, and when i first heard of the akimbo perk, my worst fear was seeing people running around with dual desert eagles and dual 1887s/rangers. Nobody would ever be rocking dual shotguns in a firefight in real life, its just dumb, and thats how i feel whenever i see it in multiplayer.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2010)

Who cares about realism.

Dual wielding silenced G18s is fucking SICK.


----------



## Vault (Jan 6, 2010)

Some idiot with that setup was whizzing through enemies with a tactical knife. He was fucking annoying, he was hard to tag i admit


----------



## Creator (Jan 6, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Commando pro is awesome, although when paired with lightweight and marathon it is a bit cheap.



Thats the run and knife perks. 

Add in a Handgun and a tac knife, and you have the Run and Knife combination. Bitch annoying to kill i heard as they basically teleport from place to place and knife you. 

Runs like a freaking roadrunner aswell.


----------



## Newton (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah that's fucking cheap, and anyone who uses it should be stoned


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 6, 2010)

Anyone who uses that as their main should be stoned. I'll admit its fun to run around and knife people, but for me it gets boring quickly due to the cheapness of it.

Letting them run past and then knifing them in the back is really fun though. Its the same joy I get when i longshot snipers with my assault rifle. Beating another person at what their class is made for is just too much fun.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 6, 2010)

Currently working on unlocking the extended mags for the SCAR. Thats gonna come in mighty handy


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 6, 2010)

I tried to play a couple of games in FFA and never again with my headset on. The amount of shit talking and "^ (use bro) this" and "^ (use bro) that" is all amounts of annoying. Not to mention this one dude kept saying "Better luck next time" every damn kill he did.

I'll be on if anyone wants to play a few. I suck though: 0.62 K/D.


----------



## Newton (Jan 6, 2010)

What's your PSN I'm on right now


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2010)

`Lol @ realism in MW1.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 6, 2010)

Susano said:


> What's your PSN I'm on right now



I roll 360.


----------



## Newton (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Newton (Jan 6, 2010)

68-18 Terminal

Ended with a bang


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 6, 2010)

Anyone know what a riot shield booster is?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 6, 2010)

When people use a riot shield to gain levels really fast.  Like, standing in front of a sentry gun or something.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Anyone know what a riot shield booster is?




*Spoiler*: __ 



5 hours in MS paint


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> If you want to add me feel free, Gamertag is *Toffe3m4n*. Just include your NF name in the request if it's different from your tag so I know who you are.



I'll send you a friend request later on this week.



Amanomurakumo said:


> I tried to play a couple of games in FFA and never again with my headset on. The amount of shit talking and "^ (use bro) this" and "^ (use bro) that" is all amounts of annoying. Not to mention this one dude kept saying "Better luck next time" every damn kill he did.
> 
> I'll be on if anyone wants to play a few. I suck though: 0.62 K/D.



You can add me if you want.

Gamertag: LAKER4life13.



Chemistry said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 5 hours in MS paint



.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like most people aren't on, guess I missed the party.


----------



## kingbayo (Jan 7, 2010)

just finished campaign mode. 
shit was toooo gangsta. one of the best Sp i ever played. def best 1st prsn i eva played.
it took me like 10hrs to beat it, what with it being on VET and dyin for hrs @ times. it still was hideously fun.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 7, 2010)

SCAR EXTENDED MAGS GET :ho

Took me 3 hours of Ground War to unlock them, but they're mine now mwuahahaha!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2010)

I prefer having the SCAR-H silenced.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 7, 2010)

i just beat the campagin mode too, normal mode.  The end was sick, the museum is funny as hell.  I don't remember getting makarov though.  

Since i got my optical adaptor surround sound is tight !  

Too bad there aren't more campaigns.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 7, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> I prefer having the SCAR-H silenced.



If I could bring myself to get rid of Scavenger Pro (which is proving rather difficult atm ) and use Bling Pro instead, the silencer and extended mags would be a no brainer for me. As it stands though, given the options, id go with the mags personally.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 7, 2010)

Finally am getting rid of those noob days very slowly with a 0.71 ratio :<
Tactical Insertion proves very useful on Derail, as much as I hate that map.
Currently favoured weapon is a UMP, wondering if I should switch Scavenger to Bling?


----------



## Newton (Jan 7, 2010)

I usually make slight adjustments to my main class in between matches, but I've never really needed scav with the UMP personally, but that's just me cuz i always just take someone else's gun if needed and keep going


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 7, 2010)

Either that or use a beefy secondary. Raffica is basically the M16 in a pistol.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2010)

Raffica is a pocket rocket from hell. You can use it as a main weapon.

@Oko: Keep Scavenger, it has a lot more benefits than Bling. Just use a Silencer on the UMP, it removes some of the recoil and makes it even more of a rapefest than that thing already is.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 7, 2010)

It's removes some of the recoil? Never noticed that before. I have a Holo sight on it because the default iron sight is frankly quite irritating.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll try that out later, the UMP's iron sights is alot more comfortable for me so i used to just have FMJ on it.


----------



## Creator (Jan 7, 2010)

Okokami said:


> wondering if I should switch Scavenger to Bling?



Only if you have Claymore. 

Actually, it depends on you. I used Scavenger got it to Pro and then used Bling got that to pro aswell.

I had Bling Pro, but the moment i got Claymore, which is today, i switched. 

Its a little tip i found on youtube. Find a location, and then just claymore. Once it explodes get the Blue pack and then Claymore it up. 

Its an advance form of Camping.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 7, 2010)

After thinking about it some im really tempted to hit prestige again, the majority of the stuff I prefer to use is unlocked early in the game anyway.

I'll hold off doing it for now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2010)

playin now bitches


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2010)

Creator said:


> Only if you have Claymore.
> 
> Actually, it depends on you. I used Scavenger got it to Pro and then used Bling got that to pro aswell.
> 
> ...



Lolnub. Full ammo > Two attachments. Scavenger also resupplies nades, nubtubes and missiles. Considering very few guns actually need the extra sight, and that a silencer can be highly preferable, the cons of Bling don't outweigh the pro's. Scavenger Pro is the key to staying alive longer, as you'll never run out of ammo. And two claymores also makes it easier to secure a room, especially in Skidrow and such.

Also, when placing claymores; don't be a tard and place them dead in the middle of the path. Place them at an angle so the enemy has to travel through the entire triangle infront of the claymore, preferably around the corner of a door. That way the red beams will be far more concealed and there's a higher chance of a kill, considering the arm time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2010)

Campaign was nice, short but nice. I finished it 100% when the game came out, still need to fully finish Spec-Ops, all I have is Echo left, got the rest of the stars already.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 7, 2010)

The beams for the claymore are in the same direction your facing when you put it down, right?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolnub. Full ammo > Two attachments. Scavenger also resupplies nades, nubtubes and missiles. Considering very few guns actually need the extra sight, and that a silencer can be highly preferable, the cons of Bling don't outweigh the pro's. Scavenger Pro is the key to staying alive longer, as you'll never run out of ammo. And two claymores also makes it easier to secure a room, especially in Skidrow and such.
> 
> Also, when placing claymores; don't be a tard and place them dead in the middle of the path. Place them at an angle so the enemy has to travel through the entire triangle infront of the claymore, preferably around the corner of a door. That way the red beams will be far more concealed and there's a higher chance of a kill, considering the arm time.



For me scavenger vs. bling is a no brainer. I only use bling on my stealth class (Silencer+RDS), but other than that the hard choice is between SOH pro and scav pro.

Unfortunately i just can't use the iron sights on 75% of the weapons. The Scar and the UMP are decent though.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 7, 2010)

Okokami said:


> The beams for the claymore are in the same direction your facing when you put it down, right?



Correct. You'll have to do a quick 360 degree turn on the move if you want to set one up for an enemy coming up behind you.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2010)

Played against a grenade launcher asshole today, fucking annoying its like he couldn't wait to die when his out of the grenades so he can reup.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2010)

Grenade launcher users I find simply annoying, their easy to kill but their just plain annoying.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 7, 2010)

Thumper's better anyway, the nade in it arms quicker so you can use it at a shorter range.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't mind thumper users, but yea nubtubers are kinda annoying.

Still don't hold a candle to 1887 campers.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 7, 2010)

Caved in to temptation and hit prestige again  it just makes the game a lot more interesting when you have to unlock everything all over again.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 7, 2010)

i wonder if anyone can get 25 kill streak without killstreak rewards.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Caved in to temptation and hit prestige again  it just makes the game a lot more interesting when you have to unlock everything all over again.



Yeah pretty much, I enjoy prestige, each go around I change my main weapon. First run I used the FAMAS, now I'm running with a RPD as my main.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2010)

Im not going prestigious, Fuck that m16 be too far.


----------



## Creator (Jan 7, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Lolnub. Full ammo > Two attachments. Scavenger also resupplies nades, nubtubes and missiles. Considering very few guns actually need the extra sight, and that a silencer can be highly preferable, the cons of Bling don't outweigh the pro's. Scavenger Pro is the key to staying alive longer, as you'll never run out of ammo. And two claymores also makes it easier to secure a room, especially in Skidrow and such.



I tend to die alot so full ammo is never something i worry about. 

Plus i use the Scar, P90, and M4. P90 has one of the best clips and is fast to reload. So in a one on one. I will tend to kill you since half way through you need to reload. 

You dont get two Claymores with Scavenger Pro do you?  I tried it. I failed. 



> Also, when placing claymores; don't be a tard and place them dead in the middle of the path. Place them at an angle so the enemy has to travel through the entire triangle infront of the claymore, preferably around the corner of a door. That way the red beams will be far more concealed and there's a higher chance of a kill, considering the arm time.



I did that. I failed again. 



Okokami said:


> The beams for the claymore are in the same direction your facing when you put it down, right?



Yah. 


Word of advice. Dont really pay too much attention to my evaluation. Clearly i have yet to get a good grasp of the game. I die too many times. 



Quick question. When you guys play, do you ever destroy Claymores set up by your team mates? The last match i played i think my 'team mates' were doing that. :S


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 7, 2010)

Hate teaming with these retarded 12 year olds with mics.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 7, 2010)

I want to finish 1 player on Veteran... but I'm so fucking lazy.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 7, 2010)

Vault said:


> Im not going prestigious, Fuck that m16 be too far.



Famas/Ump are good enough for the mean time.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 7, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I want to finish 1 player on Veteran... but I'm so fucking lazy.



Whats a better time to do it wen you're lazy? I say better to do things when you dont feel like it.

Beat it in 5 hours :ho


----------



## Okokami (Jan 7, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Hate teaming with these retarded 12 year olds with mics.



This is why I like to play 10pm onwards. God that shit is annoying.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Famas/Ump are good enough for the mean time.



I fing the FAMAS useless, havent tried the UMP


----------



## Ooter (Jan 7, 2010)

Creator said:


> I tend to die alot so full ammo is never something i worry about.
> 
> Plus i use the Scar, P90, and M4. P90 has one of the best clips and is fast to reload. So in a one on one. I will tend to kill you since half way through you need to reload.
> 
> ...



I've never had that happen... regardless, place the claymores beside the entrance with the beams sticking out alongside the entrance next time, lol. And I recommend Famas, it's awesome weapon, easy to get used to the feel of it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> For me scavenger vs. bling is a no brainer. I only use bling on my stealth class (Silencer+RDS), but other than that the hard choice is between SOH pro and scav pro.
> 
> Unfortunately i just can't use the iron sights on 75% of the weapons. The Scar and the UMP are decent though.


It just takes getting used to most of the iron sights. The only ones that are unusable are the tunnelvision ones, but nearly  all of the AR, LMG and SMG have workable to incredible IS. The best, for me, are the ACR, AUG and AK.

I can deal without the faster reload/ADS in favour of more bullets, to be honest. I avoid confrontations where having a fast reload is dire.


Creator said:


> I tend to die alot so full ammo is never something i worry about.


Rush less, check corners and learn the map. Chokepoint knowledge is very important, as are alternate routes to a certain spot (Karachi comes to mind, there are four ways to get to the highest point spot), and common camping grounds. Remaining unseen is one of the most important things in this game. If you see someone coming through a door, wait three seconds before pursuing, because chances are someone is following them.


Creator said:


> Plus i use the Scar, P90, and M4. P90 has one of the best clips and is fast to reload. So in a one on one. I will tend to kill you since half way through you need to reload.


Yes, but why go up one to one when I can just flank you and shoot you in the back? Or hear the click and kill of the claymore I placed just right while you were slowly making your way to where you think I am. Also, learn to use the UMP as a replacement of the P90. UMP is the best gun in the game, most like. It has the same damage silenced as un, and it kills in three bullets at any range WITHOUT Stopping Power.


Creator said:


> You dont get two Claymores with Scavenger Pro do you?  I tried it. I failed.


You get one to start out with, but it's easy enough to gather an ammo pack and place two. Don't forget to place them in unusual spots. You'd be amazed at how well claymores in tall grass work. Or at an angle under a car, they walk through it, click, and the car blows them to hell.




Creator said:


> I did that. I failed again.


Retarded claymore placements is a pet peeve of mine. Just think of it from your own perspective: If you saw a claymore right infront of a doorway, would you run through it? No, you'd shoot it, or go around it and find another way. The most important thing is to make them walk through BOTH lasers, which unless they have Lightweight/a care package/Scrambler Pro, they'll die. 

Take Skidrow as a perfect example. When you start out, you either begin to the left of the camping building, or near the two-story building with holes in the wall. If the former, you run up the stairs to the left, through both rooms and down the stairs. Here is a perfect location. There's actually two spots in the two square meters at the bottom infront of the doorway, to the left and to the right. The left is the best one, as they have to travel through both beams to go up, but for variation you can do so on the right as well. Or you can go a little farther and place it just behind the edge of the dumpster, or even a little farther and place it just at the corner of the alley.

If the latter, you have the stairs on the right towards the building I just mentioned, and here is a prime claymore spot as well. Sprint towards the end of path when you go up the stairs, and to the left of the stairs down you jump over the rail and place a claymore at the corner there. 9/10 someone will walk through it on their way to the center building.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 7, 2010)

Famas, is almost exactly like the M16. It still kills in 1 burst if you're using SP.


----------



## Newton (Jan 7, 2010)

I find that I'm hardly using SP anymore

feels good 

With a silencer and CB, the best time for me is when the enemy has a UAV up, cuz then its just a rapefest for me

Not to mention that i find Danger Close to be fucking epic


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 7, 2010)

argh i lost to a 7 year old the day i died of humuliation


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 7, 2010)

Wolfy_Toushiro said:


> argh i lost to a 7 year old the day i died of humuliation



That ass kickin' was punishment enough from a 7 year old :S


----------



## Zero198 (Jan 7, 2010)

i find the famas to be my personal favorite weapon, i use famas blinged with red dot and silence with sp pro and ninja pro and its a great combo


----------



## Gecka (Jan 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> If you see someone coming through a door, wait three seconds before pursuing, because chances are someone is following them.



Oh god this.

I have tried to go for so many knife kills only to be shot by the guys friend in the back


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 7, 2010)

FAMAS is 100 times better than UMP.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 7, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Oh god this.
> 
> I have tried to go for so many knife kills only to be shot by the guys friend in the back



Happened to me when I was 1 kill from a Nuke


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll wreck you fools with the ump, just got a thousand kills wit the vector


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> FAMAS is 100 times better than UMP.



FAMAS/M16 is nubshit. And lolno, UMP is way more versatile and consistent.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 7, 2010)

Currently raping with the Barrett. Whats funny is before I prestiged the first time I was _hopeless_ at sniping. I've improved quite a lot. :ho


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Famas, is almost exactly like the M16. It still kills in 1 burst if you're using SP.



It feels stiff for some reason, not like mah M16 <3

Anthony what weapon do you use? I disagree M16 isnt for nubs M4 is


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 7, 2010)

Vault said:


> It feels stiff for some reason, not like mah M16 <3



You solve that problem with sleight of hand pro and with the Holo sight it feels light and smooth, try it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Currently raping with the Barrett. Whats funny is before I prestiged the first time I was _hopeless_ at sniping. I've improved quite a lot. :ho



I prefer the wazoo, personally.



Vault said:


> Anthony what weapon do you use? I disagree M16 isnt for nubs M4 is



It's a burst weapon, so yes, it is. The M4 actually takes more skill when not pray-and-spraying, especially when not having Stopping Power. A full-auto will be worth more in versatility alone compared to a three-round burster, as long as you can actually control your fire.

And my weapon choices tend to go along with my unlocks, but mainly it's SCAR until ACR, which I use until AK, and on the side the AUG, UMP, VEKTOR, WA2000 and machine pistols/akimbo shotties.


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 7, 2010)

I use the m16 all the time


----------



## Akira (Jan 7, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFF

Just spent 3 matches getting owned by assholes with SP P90s with steady aim, I wish I had Cold Blooded Pro already


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2010)

I used to use the M4 half way then M16'd. I find the three rounder requiring more skill to properly use.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol no. It's point-and-click. Barely any recoil.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Whoever has PSN add me. PSN is Crucifixion13, and I put NF in my clan tag. Getting on right now


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2010)

I did great today. Owning all sorts of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in TDM. Last game was I went 22-4, if only my team wasn't filled with incompetents we would have won.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 7, 2010)

Exactly how can anybody be level 6, seriously.


----------



## Newton (Jan 7, 2010)

What?

Well you start from 1 and work your way up i guess


----------



## Platinum (Jan 7, 2010)

Also once again if anyone has Live and wants to play a few rounds with me Gamer Tag is LAKER4life13.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2010)

I find I have to keep challenging myself by finding a new weapon, I didn't wanna keep using the FAMAS through every prestige, I probably won't use it again till my last go around. Not sure which gun I'll go after my RPD is done getting it's titles.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

RPD, SCAR, AUG HBAR, UMP, ACR, and of course the wazoo.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 8, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I prefer the wazoo, personally.



Well I actually prefer the Intervention or M21 over the Barrett. What im doing this prestige is using the weapons and perks I _don't_ usually use first, that way I can get the pro versions and unlock some of the challenges just to get them out of the way early on. Basically im saving my more favoured weapons until later on, as a little treat for myself  it should help me level up faster too.


----------



## jackprw1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Best game ever played. The amount of realism is simply superb.Highly recommended for every gameronly one Word Awesome Here we go again.


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2010)

The Intervention is quite possibly the least accurate Rifle EVER.

Barrett ftw.


----------



## jonebele (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought this game and its excellent port. Hugely improve controls in this game. It is a best version then any other version with high graphics. It is really fantastic game. I think every body should play this game if they like to play game. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 8, 2010)

i'm starting to think i should have bought the PC version.  I'm not big on network play cause everybody is much better than me.  and i wouldn't have had to buy an xbox...


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 8, 2010)

Darth said:


> The Intervention is quite possibly the least accurate Rifle EVER.



Really? I think it's pretty good..



narutosimpson said:


> i'm starting to think i should have bought the PC version.  I'm not big on network play cause everybody is much better than me.  and i wouldn't have had to buy an xbox...



Just stick with it mate, you'll get better. Im also willing to bet that the PC version has a lot of high level players on it too, moreso than the consoles probably.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 8, 2010)

jackprw1 said:


> Best game ever played. *The amount of realism is simply superb*.Highly recommended for every gameronly one Word Awesome Here we go again.



Lol wut?                                            .


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i'm starting to think i should have bought the PC version.  I'm not big on network play cause everybody is much better than me.  and i wouldn't have had to buy an xbox...



HAH. You're joking right? The PC version has ten times as many pro's than those on XBOX LIve. 

Ps3 has less intense competition.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 8, 2010)

Darth said:


> HAH. You're joking right? The PC version has ten times as many pro's than those on XBOX LIve.
> 
> Ps3 has less intense competition.



i was trying to say i don't play on the networks much, but dang, that's good to know.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 8, 2010)

god little kids shouting are starting to hurt my ears now. just how many ppl are playing on the ps3? dont think ive seen an nfer just yet


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2010)

I play occassionally. I found one guy with a NF clan tag and I murdered him mercilessly. 

That was fun.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 8, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I find I have to keep challenging myself by finding a new weapon, I didn't wanna keep using the FAMAS through every prestige, I probably won't use it again till my last go around. Not sure which gun I'll go after my RPD is done getting it's titles.



try the m4. its a pretty good gun. or the ump45.


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2010)

m4's probably my favourite in the Assault class.

grenade launcher and stopping power and steady aim. best class eva.


----------



## Creator (Jan 8, 2010)

Quick question.

How many claymores can be placed at once? I tried placing 5 claymore and then realized half were gone. :S No enemy walked by i would have heard it.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 8, 2010)

Creator said:


> Quick question.
> 
> How many claymores can be placed at once? I tried placing 5 claymore and then realized half were gone. :S No enemy walked by i would have heard it.



2 at once. If you place a 3rd the first will go off.


----------



## Creator (Jan 8, 2010)

I knew it.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 8, 2010)

Think about it. Having 2 Claymores set is already the best thing in the world, having more would just be SSF4 Ultra Silly.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2010)

jackprw1 said:


> Best game ever played. The amount of realism is simply superb.Highly recommended for every gameronly one Word Awesome Here we go again.



Cool story bro


----------



## Creator (Jan 8, 2010)

Biscuits said:


> Think about it. Having 2 Claymores set is already the best thing in the world, having more would just be SSF4 Ultra Silly.



But my Super Ultra Mega Camping strategy dont work then.


----------



## Newton (Jan 8, 2010)

But there's still hope for the Ultra Mega Camping strategy amiright?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

Darth said:


> m4's probably my favourite in the Assault class.
> 
> grenade launcher and stopping power and steady aim. best class eva.



Fucking nub.


----------



## Creator (Jan 8, 2010)

Susano said:


> But there's still hope for the Ultra Mega Camping strategy amiright?



But now its only a camping Strategy in Terminal. 

But i am getting better. Now i average 3 kills every match. But after every streak, i get a death streak. 

So i average 1.00 K/D. 

Need to stop running into my own death and trying to get revenge.


----------



## smokie01 (Jan 8, 2010)

I fucking hate thermal snipers.


----------



## Newton (Jan 8, 2010)

You do? :ho


----------



## smokie01 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, it's just sniping with no skill.


----------



## Creator (Jan 8, 2010)

Sniping requires skill. Thats what i have gathered. Be it with Termal or not, you need skill. I cant do it.


----------



## Newton (Jan 8, 2010)

You put yourself down too much man. You don't play that bad, you just make bad decisions/use bad routes. If you're unsure of what to do, follow a teammate, but stay a good distance behind him and cover his flank.

Sniping is like anything else, just practuice and you'll get good, you can't expect to start out skilled. 

GGs we play more in a while


----------



## smokie01 (Jan 8, 2010)

Creator get a thermal sniper and you'll be amazing at sniping, really it's so easy.
Getting a thermal scope for it isn't as easy though..20 kills with acog. D:


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

Sniping with a thermal is actually harder on certain maps. And it's your own fault for being too retarded by not having Cold-blooded.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 8, 2010)

Don't listen to this bitter man. Use Stopping power and be GDLK.


----------



## Creator (Jan 8, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Sniping with a thermal is actually harder on certain maps. And it's your own fault for being too retarded by not having Cold-blooded.



I am using Cold Blooded.  Dont see much change.  Maybe its just me rushing in.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2010)

Seriously the games you play dont the guys have air support?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

Was talking to the bloke who claimed thermals on snipers were nubly.


----------



## Creator (Jan 8, 2010)

Vault said:


> Seriously the games you play dont the guys have air support?



Yah. Which is a great advantage. I admit. Being immune to it. Infact i changed my class to have a Launcher so i can take the Air Support out.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

Only do that until you've cold-blooded pro, then switch to a machine pistol like the first one or G18. They're amazing. Also, a tip. If you see a Helicopter twirling around after having been hit by a missile, shoot at it with your gun. Every bullet that hits increases your ' kill streaks shot down' count, it's a glitch but works well. =p


----------



## smokie01 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd rather have stopping power, imo better than cold blooded.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

Lolno, it's not. I'd much rather stay alive longer than kill quicker. If you can actually aim your gun instead of spraying and hoping for the best, CB is way more versatile.


----------



## smokie01 (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol i hardly ever spray, my accuracy is my best thing. What is cold blooded pro?


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah Cold Blooded > Stopping Power. SP _may_ have had the edge if it weren't for the fact that enemy killstreaks ignore you completely with CB. So, so convenient.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 8, 2010)

It stops your name from showing up when people point their crosshairs at you


----------



## Newton (Jan 8, 2010)

smokie01 said:


> I'd rather have stopping power, imo better than cold blooded.



Then why complain about thermal snipers 

today is going great for me


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2010)

Okokami said:


> god little kids shouting are starting to hurt my ears now. just how many ppl are playing on the ps3? dont think ive seen an nfer just yet



There's actually a decent amount of us around. I play with at least 6 people from NF.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

smokie01 said:


> Lol i hardly ever spray, my accuracy is my best thing. What is cold blooded pro?



Oh yeah, that's why you nubtub and have Steady Aim, eh? =p


----------



## Ooter (Jan 8, 2010)

What a shitty day, 1.0ed most of the day, but unlocked M16 so decided to try it out, and played a bit with the M4, I like M16 better especially now since I've unlocked Holo sight I don't think I'll return to Famas till after I prestige. Might try out a none-burst wep though once I unlock a decent one.


----------



## Newton (Jan 8, 2010)

Ooter, you are KojiMah right?

I'm getting on now


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2010)

So correct me if I'm wrong, all guns have 5 titles each that you can earn?


----------



## Creator (Jan 8, 2010)

So i tried the sniper. Let me quote you some stats.

With Sniper:- 1:8
Changed class:- 8:10 match ends. 

Clearly i need more practise.

Also, i got my best run so far.  13:2 

In Skidop with Claymore. I had a Harriot and Preditor missile in the bank to use.  I couldnt use it. Match finished.


----------



## Ito (Jan 8, 2010)

Lazlow said:


> It stops your name from showing up when people point their crosshairs at you



The crosshairs don't turn red when pointed at you either.


----------



## Creator (Jan 8, 2010)

Light said:


> The crosshairs don't turn red when pointed at you either.



Curious, but wouldnt that just lead to the person shooting you?  I mean if their team name doesnt show up, clearly your against them. 

In a Free for all, its even worse since its all vs all. So you will get shot.

Only advantage i see is that when your sniping and the person is unsure if your a person or not, they might rethink since your name wont show up.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 8, 2010)

Susano said:


> Ooter, you are KojiMah right?
> 
> I'm getting on now



Yes, I am.... Finished play for the day though.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 8, 2010)

You know what, the TAR isn't a bad gun. Once you get used to it it's pretty easy to get a lot of frags. It's like a slightly less accurate SCAR but with a higher fire rate. The RDS is hideous though, the Holo is a lot better, or even just the irons with a silencer.

I've gotten to the stage now were I've unlocked Cold Blooded and need to upgrade it to Pro, and its a really tedious and annoying process every time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 8, 2010)

So I'm assuming no one has all 5 titles for a gun yet since no one answered my question.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 8, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> You know what, the TAR isn't a bad gun. Once you get used to it it's pretty easy to get a lot of frags. It's like a slightly less accurate SCAR but with a higher fire rate. The RDS is hideous though, the Holo is a lot better, or even just the irons with a silencer.
> 
> I've gotten to the stage now were I've unlocked Cold Blooded and need to upgrade it to Pro, and its a really tedious and annoying process every time.



I picked up the TAR again, too. Silencer does a good job at reducing recoil on it.

However I just got the AK with silencer... godly.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't even think the recoil is _that_ bad on it. Either I misjudged it the first time around or I've just improved my shooting a lot so it doesn't seem as bad anymore. Probably both.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

AK is still better in every single aspect.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 8, 2010)

Except for long range spread.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> You know what, the TAR isn't a bad gun. Once you get used to it it's pretty easy to get a lot of frags. It's like a slightly less accurate SCAR but with a higher fire rate. The RDS is hideous though, the Holo is a lot better, or even just the irons with a silencer.
> 
> I've gotten to the stage now were I've unlocked Cold Blooded and need to upgrade it to Pro, and its a really tedious and annoying process every time.



Scavenger Pro+ Coldblooded+ Stinger Missile+ Ninja Pro= just about every enemy killstreak award being shot out of the sky.

That's how I got coldblooded pro.


----------



## Newton (Jan 8, 2010)

Toffee, play ground war, and take out everything inclusing UAVs and counter UAVs, you'll get it really fast.

Danger close pro is DEADLY


----------



## Gecka (Jan 9, 2010)

OH GOD THAT WAS A STRAIGHT HOUR OF FUCKWIN AND AWESOME

me and my clan started up a search and destroy game

when we start

super speed glitch

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

WE ENDED UP USING SHOTGUNS WITH RIOT SHIELDS FOR THE NEXT 15 ROUNDS

fuck man

it was awesome

leveled up twice as well

fuck man, super speed + riot shields + AA-12's and Strikers

oh god


----------



## Gecka (Jan 9, 2010)

Also think super speed + sliding

kinda like an ice rink

only with rocket boots


----------



## Platinum (Jan 9, 2010)

Another day of domination has finally brought me over the 1.00 mark. I am now officially above average .


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 9, 2010)

Even Kojima approves Modern Warfare 2, bitches...!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Except for long range spread.



That's what you use two-round bursts for.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 9, 2010)

I just had a look at the top 30 on the leaderboard and it looks ridiculous. Do those people actually think they're awesome for having cheated up to there? They should know that you don't get respect for cheating, I have more respect for a lvl5 than them, fucking retarded shits. And what makes it worse, they think they're the Don.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 9, 2010)

i'm getting to .2 !!


----------



## Okokami (Jan 9, 2010)

Ooter said:


> I just had a look at the top 30 on the leaderboard and it looks ridiculous. Do those people actually think they're awesome for having cheated up to there? They should know that you don't get respect for cheating, I have more respect for a lvl5 than them, fucking retarded shits. And what makes it worse, they think they're the Don.



Their names dont say much either.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 9, 2010)

i thought of a cool name for myself, how do i change my current one, or do i have to change my whole id?


----------



## Tex (Jan 9, 2010)

My MW2 copy was destroyed by a 7 year old today.

*F.M.L*


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Fucking nub.



FUCK YOU HATER. 



But seriously, I despise Grenade Launchers. Pussy weapon. ACOG scope is worth it though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2010)

...how do you link nubtubes with ACOGs?


----------



## smokie01 (Jan 9, 2010)

Did any of you ever play the 18 man free for alls on rust?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 9, 2010)

Christ so many SP scrubs online these days.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh my fucking days as if marathon + lightweight and commando pro werent irritating enough some idiots are using all that plus the care package smoke grenade in hand


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah I've run into a few idiots with that, such pests.

I love when they run right into my traps though.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2010)

Only claymores work on those little runts, they are fast as hell


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 9, 2010)

I hate when the rest of my team decides they want to defend in Domination.... on one point... when we only have one point on our side.


----------



## Newton (Jan 9, 2010)

So what's up with this speed glitch on the 360?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 9, 2010)

Which one? The Marathan + Lightweight + Hold onto a Care Package & run around and knife people?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 9, 2010)

No, what he means is there's a new glitch or mod running around where you run at super high speeds.

Also, that Care Package thing is a fucking noob tactic, i fucking knife with a Tac Knife.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2010)

You forgot commando pro  which at close range they just teleport to you

Care packjage boosts speed and add with all those it they become much much faster


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 9, 2010)

i shot somebody who was doing a kenshin style lunge at me.  They were going pretty pretty pretty pretty pretty pretty fuckin fast


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 9, 2010)

It's fucking annoying, but ah well, better IW fixed Multiplayer issues and patched what needed to be patched, a new minor glitch is just small shit.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 9, 2010)

Haven't seen that new glitch yet. Though luckily I've only been in 2 matches where someone did the care package thing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 9, 2010)

Funniest thing is when their running at my down a long hallway and I have my C4 ready and waiting for them. 

I wonder how they feel when they get rejected so effortlessly like that. 

Edit:

GG's Susano, I started messing around with the primary's on my RPD once I got scavenger pro.


----------



## Newton (Jan 9, 2010)

The worst part about prestiging is the first 30 levels 

Sorry Nin


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2010)

Thats why i aint prestiging  Not having my cold blooded and m16, no thanks


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 9, 2010)

Susano said:


> The worst part about prestiging is the first 30 levels
> 
> Sorry Nin



No worries, we'll play again soon and destroy people next time.

Now off to bed for me (screw you night shift).


----------



## Burke (Jan 9, 2010)

Akimbo MP5K
colt w/Tac knife
Throwing knife
Flashnade
marathon pro
Cold blooded pro
Ninja pro

You will fear the ninja.
*stabby* 

I has a legit 15 knifestrek :33
--------------------
Riot sheild
akimbo ranger
c4
Marathon pro
cold blooded pro
ninja pro

And my heavy ninja class 
--------------------
AUG Hbar w/ holographic and grip
Stinger
semtex
Bling pro
SP pro
steay aim pro

 I call her big baby C:
--------------------
ACR w/ holographic
akimbo Deagle
semtex
Scavenger pro
SP pro
Sitrep (the only thing i dont have pro  )

NYMAR (Not Your Mothers Assault Rifle)
--------------------
W2000 w/thermal
akimbo ranger
Marathon
SP pro
steady aim  ( i think )

SNYPE (Shoot near your personal enemy)
-------------------
And i have a sub machine gun class but i forgot exactly what is was


----------



## Creator (Jan 9, 2010)

So today was the most epicly fail day for me. 

Flopped every match. 

It got so bad, i was 12-1, then by the time the match ended i had 13-13.  

Add on, i tried the sniper class. I got shot so many times, i was short of throwing the controlly through the TV, soooo badly. 



Vault said:


> Only claymores work on those little runts, they are fast as hell



They will just run through it.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 9, 2010)

Creator said:


> So today was the most epicly fail day for me.
> 
> Flopped every match.
> 
> ...



Dude, yesterday you were 1-14. I was 22-9. Follow me next time okay?


----------



## Creator (Jan 9, 2010)

Aces said:


> Dude, yesterday you were 1-14. I was 22-9. Follow me next time okay?



It was 1-8.  Then went to 9-9. 

I cant use Snipers, i take too long.  

But even without snipers....arg. It was a horrible day.


----------



## Burke (Jan 9, 2010)

I feel ya, if i do have snipe, im usually running around with secondary.


----------



## Newton (Jan 9, 2010)

I love sniping, went 45 - 6 on afghan bout 10 mins ago.

Its all about practicing lining up quick and moving immediately if u miss.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 9, 2010)

Be more careful, don't just run into the open, in small maps like scrapyard stay at the border mostly to take people out, never ever feel safe, treat it like it's your own life not some video game character.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 9, 2010)

Or just play Hardcore. Everyone plays extra cautious cause you pretty much are running blind and you don't want to accidentally kill your teammates either. I started playing this more and it's vastly different from the time I played closed to release. Close to release was pretty much a game of dodging your enemy's and friendly's fire cause everyone was firing away as if it was a regular game.


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 9, 2010)

I finally unlocked the fall camo for my RPD. 

It took longer than I expected and at times was very frustrating.  I think I am done for now with trying to unlock fall camo on anymore guns.  I have it it on UMP and the TAR-21, and those are about the only other guns I use.  I could go back to work on the AK, but I do not think I have it in me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2010)

I miss gold camo.

Sniping was improved in this game due to letting you have ghillie suits that match the surroundings, though. Urban ghillie actually works well.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 9, 2010)

Creator said:


> They will just run through it.



Yeah that happens a lot more than I'd like. My C4 strategy works every time for whatever reason but it's just a lot harder to execute.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 9, 2010)

Vault said:


> Only claymores work on those little runts, they are fast as hell



depends on the direction you set the claymores though. I use the ninja class alot (marathon + lightweight + ninja) and I dont use the  care package glitch and I have noticed that if the claymore is facing me, I can usually run past it before it goes off. if it is facing away, well, I die


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 9, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> depends on the direction you set the claymores though. I use the ninja class alot (marathon + lightweight + ninja) and I dont use the  care package glitch and I have noticed that if the claymore is facing me, I can usually run past it before it goes off. if it is facing away, well, I die



Yeah that sounds about right. I think the funniest way I ever killed one of them is dropping a care package on him when he was running at me. 

PS. Obviously I was a bit lucky.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 9, 2010)

I had a match where that speed glitch happened. Everyone was going x2-x3 the marathan+lightweight+care package speed. Shit was stupid.


----------



## Ito (Jan 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I miss gold camo.



This. We need another patch fixing this issue.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 9, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I had a match where that speed glitch happened. Everyone was going x2-x3 the marathan+lightweight+care package speed. Shit was stupid.



Be aware of your surroundings. Care package runners normally come from the front, so just shoot 'em up.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 9, 2010)

Aces said:


> Be aware of your surroundings. Care package runners normally come from the front, so just shoot 'em up.



This was different from the care package runners. This was a glitch where everyone was running ridiculously fast by default.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone here a mobile sniper?
Like this guy

[YOUTUBE]aiH1HpGAgQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## squilliam (Jan 9, 2010)

Just completed the campaign. Fucking hell, every bit as epic as Uncharted 2.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm always amazed at how well developers can get down the timing and immersion in a game. For example, during the Cliffhanger mission, when you're falling, you naturally press L1 or R1 because you're so immersed in the game. The great thing is that it actually works, like what I mean is that when you're falling it's not just a cutscene, it's interactive.

Also, the part where you have to drive your jeep into the back of the plane. When the driver got shot, I naturally started steering the car. Best feeling ever.

And at the end. OH MY GAWD! It was so perfect because just as Price started getting owned (like, Shepard was on top of him, pounding away), that's when I actually realized that I could pull out my knife. And then I threw it at what felt like that second before he would have killed Price. I keep wondering what would've happened If I noticed that knife earlier.




anyways, I'm looking forward to the multiplayer now. I'm interested in joining a clan for some tactical fun . I'm only lvl 1 and haven't learned the maps yet, but I've played MW1. Anyways, is there like  NF clan I could join?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 9, 2010)

What are you PS3 or 360? As for clans, we just use the NF tag when we play together but when were apart we usually remove it.


----------



## squilliam (Jan 9, 2010)

PS3. So the clan tag is just [NF] ? I never really played with clans in MW1. When you use the clan tag, does it show you everyone else from the clan who is online, and can you join a game with them?


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2010)

Lol i just witnessed something really scary 2 minutes ago, a guy was using a tac Knife plus all those super speed perks. The guy lept a tremedous distance to then knife my team mate, i mean he covered a large distance never seen such a jump.


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 9, 2010)

I've started to play more frequently now, was never into online shooters before. Anyway, I think I only have a couple of you added, so any other PS3 users feel free to add me.

PSN: koppachino


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 9, 2010)

squilliam said:


> PS3. So the clan tag is just [NF] ? I never really played with clans in MW1. When you use the clan tag, does it show you everyone else from the clan who is online, and can you join a game with them?



Yeah, at least that's how we do it on PS3, I'm sure the 360 users on here do basically the same thing. Yeah you join as a group.

Edit:



Koppachino said:


> I've started to play more frequently now, was never into online shooters before. Anyway, I think I only have a couple of you added, so any other PS3 users feel free to add me.
> 
> PSN: koppachino



I'll add you tomorrow, gotta go to work now.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 9, 2010)

feel free to add me on PSN

PSN: nakas12


----------



## Barry. (Jan 9, 2010)

Anybody else using the vector? Gun is pretty sweet.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 9, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> What are you PS3 or 360? As for clans, we just use the NF tag when we play together but when were apart we usually remove it.



what do u mean remove it.  there is no 360 NF clan


----------



## Newton (Jan 10, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> what do u mean remove it.  there is no 360 NF clan



He means if we make a party we wear the NF clan tag, but its not like an official or competitive clan, so if we're not playing together we usually don't wear the tag/wear whatever else we want. 

My net is dead.. I think I'm going into withdrawal


----------



## Gecka (Jan 10, 2010)

Damn, it's nice to know your on par with an entire clan.

I was on a random team, while the other team was a coordinated legit clan.

Got knifed like a friend, but managed to break even in my k/d.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2010)

Clans are a joke, they don't actually mean anything. just that you know those people are playing together.

i got a 36 killstreak today on quarry Domination, 1 kill under my record.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I had a match where that speed glitch happened. Everyone was going x2-x3 the marathan+lightweight+care package speed. Shit was stupid.



That happened to me today too.

I started the match out with a 14 killstreak just knifing everyone and using my M4. My first death came when I ran and went to fast so I was thrown up in the air and died .


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 10, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> i got a 36 killstreak today on quarry Domination, 1 kill under my record.



I got 17 kills and 42 deaths on Highrise playing sabotage.

Man I'm terrible.


----------



## Creator (Jan 10, 2010)

Barry said:


> Anybody else using the vector? Gun is pretty sweet.



I prefer P90. Larger mag.  

But as far as Sub Machine guns go, the UMP is the best i think.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 10, 2010)

Same. P90 over Vector for me.

UMP is better than all of them, though MP5K=P90 imo.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 10, 2010)

UMP is just a beast already before you even add to it.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't wait till I unlock UMP...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 10, 2010)

Bah, doing terrible so far today.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 10, 2010)

Ooter said:


> Can't wait till I unlock UMP...



me       too


----------



## Creator (Jan 10, 2010)

We should all make a match. A NF match. Everyone logs on, and then we all have a match in a location we are all neutral about, or like. To see whose the best of the best.


----------



## EJ (Jan 10, 2010)

I can't play one game without cussing someone out over the mic, or ranting about how MW 1 was better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 10, 2010)

Creator said:


> We should all make a match. A NF match. Everyone logs on, and then we all have a match in a location we are all neutral about, or like. To see whose the best of the best.



What a 1v1 or a FFA?


----------



## Creator (Jan 10, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> What a 1v1 or a FFA?



Free for all. So basically a private Free for all where everyone fights everyone. 

I would say rust, but that map annoys me now.  So maybe a medium sized map. Airport maybe?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 10, 2010)

Creator said:


> Free for all. So basically a private Free for all where everyone fights everyone.
> 
> I would say rust, but that map annoys me now.  So maybe a medium sized map. Airport maybe?



If the rest of the guys are up for it then I'll partake.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 10, 2010)

They're starting to get smarter and smarter now, these noobs fucks. 

They can figure out my camping places and stick a rusty knife in my face, even when I tried to shot them with F2000 (Totally shite gun) and they still laughed with their body armors and blasted me away with shotgun.

Oh well, at least I got my revenge on them in one of my favourite arenas, Airport. 

Still no nuke.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2010)

That's cause you suck. 

Haven't played in two weeks.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 10, 2010)

The F2000 is the most manly rifle in the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2010)

It insinuates that you're compensating for something, well enough.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 10, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah that sounds about right. I think the funniest way I ever killed one of them is dropping a care package on him when he was running at me.
> 
> PS. Obviously I was a bit lucky.



I wish I could do that. that is like the most random challenge in the list of all the challenges



Ooter said:


> Can't wait till I unlock UMP...



its unlocked by default


----------



## Ooter (Jan 10, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I wish I could do that. that is like the most random challenge in the list of all the challenges
> 
> 
> 
> its unlocked by default



Ok. Tried it, powerfull but has some of the worse recoil ever so it's hard to shoot at distance.


----------



## Ito (Jan 10, 2010)

Ooter said:


> Ok. Tried it, powerfull but has some of the worse recoil ever so it's hard to shoot at distance.



Throw a silencer on it, the recoil problem is solved.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2010)

And, ya know, fire in 3 round bursts.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> And, ya know, fire in 3 round bursts.



Fucking Nub


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2010)

I've finally stopped just spraying lead when im pressured, helps a lot. Unless a guy's right up in your shit (shotty range) there's little reason for full auto fire with an AR.

Im probably going to switch to the M16 when I get it, but its nice having the option to just spray bitches though.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 10, 2010)

I tried to go Cold-Blooded but I tend to be too offensive atm for it to be any good.
Still aint doing too good in panic situations though.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 10, 2010)

Finally got all the stars in Spec Ops. Fuck that one level with the 10 Juggernauts was a war of attrition.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 10, 2010)

So i went on domination and we won, the final score was 200-12 ........

BTW is the map Rust ever supposed to be on TDM cause i've never been on it before until today?


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 10, 2010)

Man oh man..

Scar with the ACOG scope is fucking dire.


----------



## ChompRock (Jan 10, 2010)

> BTW is the map Rust ever supposed to be on TDM cause i've never been on it before until today?



Yeah, I've played it a few times. The map seems much less common than the others, though, strangely.  Makes sense, I guess, it's a pretty cramped map.


----------



## Creator (Jan 10, 2010)

ChompRock said:


> Yeah, I've played it a few times. The map seems much less common than the others, though, strangely.  Makes sense, I guess, it's a pretty cramped map.



Cramped? Its the worst map i have played in.  I hate it so much.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 10, 2010)

I love Rust...so frantic and stealth bombers will basically wipe out everyone on the map.


----------



## Creator (Jan 10, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I love Rust...so frantic and stealth bombers will basically wipe out everyone on the map.



I like Underpass, Terminal and....thats about it.  Dont like the others. 



A little update. Getting a bit better. Still dying quite a bit, but less then before. 

Since i am using a Machine Gun with Red Dot Sight. Fucking powerful shit.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 10, 2010)

I love Rust, easy kills, I usually get 25+ in there.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2010)

LMG? Use the grip instead. Way more useful.


----------



## Creator (Jan 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> LMG? Use the grip instead. Way more useful.



But my aim is shite without the Red Dot.  

Plus i need Sight of Hand for quick aim and faster reload. Not like it matters. Its still slow as a donut. So i cant use Bling Pro.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 10, 2010)

Christ it can take a while to get all 5 titles for a single gun.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 10, 2010)

Creator said:


> But my aim is shite without the Red Dot.
> 
> Plus i need Sight of Hand for quick aim and faster reload. Not like it matters. Its still slow as a donut. So i cant use Bling Pro.



Use the RPD. And really, get used to iron sights, they open up way more. Tier 1 is too important for something as bad as Bling.


----------



## ChompRock (Jan 10, 2010)

> Cramped? Its the worst map i have played in.  I hate it so much.


Exactly, it's aggrivating, I can't take two steps without being turned into swiss cheese. 

Using an AUG HBAR with Grip, at the moment.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2010)

Only 4 more bullet penetration kills until I unlock all attachments on my M4 .


----------



## ChompRock (Jan 10, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Only 4 more bullet penetration kills until I unlock all attachments on my M4 .



It takes me ages to get those 40 penetrations...


----------



## Creator (Jan 10, 2010)

I am trying to get my Cold Blooded perk to Pro. Bitch hard to be honest. I have to wait for the opponent to call in air support and then switch my class. Its annoying.  



ChompRock said:


> *It takes me ages to get those 40 penetrations*...


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 10, 2010)

ChompRock said:


> It takes me ages to get those 40 penetrations...



Took me about 2-3 hours with the SCAR. Play Ground War.

Also, the grip should be your no. 1 choice for an LMG. Fuck scopes.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2010)

ChompRock said:


> It takes me ages to get those 40 penetrations...



I have been working on it sporadically for a week or so. But I got about 20 today playing demolition .


----------



## ChompRock (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give that  a shot.


----------



## Creator (Jan 10, 2010)

No one saw the sexual reference in '40 penetrations'


----------



## ChompRock (Jan 10, 2010)

Realized that right as I clicked submit


----------



## EJ (Jan 10, 2010)

No Creator, I just think people are mature. :3


----------



## Creator (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a silly question.

Does kills you get with the default class count towards points/kill for your custom? 

Because i know after you Prestige LV 26, there is a glitch to getting the Tac knife by using the Default Class Tac knife. Now is that the same for the rest of the guns? 



Espionage said:


> No Creator, I just think people are mature. :3



Dammits. I dont post in the Game Section enough.  

But it was funny.


----------



## EJ (Jan 10, 2010)

^ I'm just now starting to post here.

The library and other sections I post in have become quite...shameful. 

Well, has always been like that I quess.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay now I have a question.

What titles do you people use?

I wear "The Legend" myself. Mostly because it's an inside joke with a friend.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 10, 2010)

Im trying to get a title and group team but nobody in my school has a ps3....its always gotta be the 360


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2010)

I use Angel of Death with the Golden Eagle icon


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 10, 2010)

Getting a nuke is so damn hard.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2010)

Which is the best launcher. The Javelin or the Stinger?


----------



## Ooter (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't really use launchers but javelin looks good, I've seen people take out air support with it, tempts me.

As for titles, I use lone wolf or low profile, currently using 'Shot Down' I think.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 11, 2010)

Stinger, Javelin takes too long.


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2010)

My title is "Im Rich", what can i say i like paying back what i owe  I always must get revenge especially the camping sons a bitches. 

Quick question, does slapping a silencer on the AK help reduce that god awful recoil?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 11, 2010)

No, its called burst firing


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 11, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Which is the best launcher. The Javelin or the Stinger?



Stinger.  With the amount of time that it takes for a javelin to actually hit, you could have already taken it down with the stinger.


----------



## Okokami (Jan 11, 2010)

Im using the "2fast" one so its: Awki 2fast
>:/, I think it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Christ it can take a while to get all 5 titles for a single gun.



well they definitely want you to be playing this game until the next modern warfare 3 comes out. thats why there are challenges that will not be completed for a very long time 



Creator said:


> No one saw the sexual reference in '40 penetrations'



it was so obvious. but there really wasn't a need to say something like _"I see what you did there "_ - I usually save comments like that for the bathhouse.



Platinum said:


> Okay now I have a question.
> 
> What titles do you people use?
> 
> I wear "The Legend" myself. Mostly because it's an inside joke with a friend.



I am currently using the "rain maker" title and the "soap" emblem. I really like those two. I want the "enemy of the state" title and the associated emblem. I sometimes use the "drone killer" title and the associated emblem.


----------



## Creator (Jan 11, 2010)

I use the title 'Time is Money' and/or 'Mastermind'. Unlocked Mastermind today. 

I use the UAV emblem seeing as i have already called over 100 UAVs and the emblem looks cool. 


On the question of Stinger Vs Javelin. I think the Javelin has a slight advantage in that you can use it VS people aswell, and it will lock on, where as the Stinger wont.

However, the Javelin's firing style is rathering amusing. You fire up, and the rocket goes above the target and then drops like a Preditor missile.  This in itself is a weakness since if the target moves, you dont get the kill and if the target is right above you, your fucked.

Furthermore, the Javelin takes alot of time to lock on and use. By which time, unless you have cold blooded, your getting shot down. 

The Stinger on the other hand lets you fire twice and is quite effective. Fast, and quick lock on, add in Cold Blooded and Sight/Slight of hand, your almost certainly taking that Air Support out. But its only Vs air support. Nothing else.

So really, its upto the user. I use the Stinger with P90 as my Primary. Get a few kills and then take the air support out.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 11, 2010)

One of my best days...

UMP45 with Silencer & Sleight Of Hand Pro & Lightweight Pro & Commando Pro = *TOTAL FUCKING CHAOS! *

Truly superior set-up in some maps like Airport, High Rise and Rust!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2010)

Javelin is actually more like to kill air support in one shit, I've found. Then again, I don't bother with anti-air after I got Cold-Blooded Pro.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 11, 2010)

^ Correct. The Stinger fires faster rockets, but the Javelin tends to be more reliable with the OHK's because I makes a big arc before it hits the target from above. That said its really slow. Certainly for the likes of UAV's and Harriers the Stinger is better.

The AT-4 is just fucking horrible. Avoid avoid avoid.

My callsign as it is right now is actually in my sig. Lookie :ho


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2010)

Bloody awesome day today  I raped my KDR in all the matches was over 3, Subbase is awesome. Changed back to commando pro done a test with a friend and even if i have ninja pro im visible on the HBS, IW need to fix that shit


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, because of that, I've noticed that more people are using heart-beat sensors now.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2010)

My title is Perfectionist and I use that 'Flags of our fathers' type emblem.

My kill death is usually a steady 2 or 3 in most games nowadays, I just have to be patient. Will my silencer I'm not immediately chased, but people always seem to come after me in groups when I'm alone on a remote part of the map.

I'm more of a fan of keeping my accuracy up. I was at a measly 17.83% in December and have brought it up to 20.53% since then with my M16 and WA2000. I'm quite satisfied since it goes up at least .02 every game I play.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 11, 2010)

Vault said:


> Bloody awesome day today  I raped my KDR in all the matches was over 3, Subbase is awesome. Changed back to commando pro done a test with a friend and even if i have ninja pro im visible on the HBS, IW need to fix that shit



Are you positive? I've been playing with a HBS on my SCAR this evening to get my Bling Pro and there were Ninja users who werent showing up on my radar.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 11, 2010)

I've noticed that it's been happening for about a week now.  I've only seen it in Team Deathmatch games though.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 11, 2010)

Fraust said:


> My title is Perfectionist and I use that 'Flags of our fathers' type emblem.
> 
> My kill death is usually a steady 2 or 3 in most games nowadays, I just have to be patient. Will my silencer I'm not immediately chased, but people always seem to come after me in groups when I'm alone on a remote part of the map.
> 
> I'm more of a fan of keeping my accuracy up. I was at a measly 17.83% in December and have brought it up to 20.53% since then with my M16 and WA2000. I'm quite satisfied since it goes up at least .02 every game I play.



I like to keep my accuracy up too, hovered around the 20s up until recently, I've just been less accurate for the sake of kills, and spraying slightly more does give results.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2010)

I believe mine was in the 22-23's with full-automatic weapons. :3


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Are you positive? I've been playing with a HBS on my SCAR this evening to get my Bling Pro and there were Ninja users who werent showing up on my radar.



Yeah im positive im visible on HBS, really annoying since they buzzkill me 9/10.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 11, 2010)

lol my accuracy is actually pretty bad.. I just like to shoot a lot in general, you never know who could be lerking in certain areas of a map.

Also im starting to really warm to the AA-12. I have it in my CQC setup and shit is a _beast_ at cleaning out a room of baddies. My only real complaint is how fast you go through a clip, but the extended mags only get unlocked after 400 kills lol. Think I'll just stick to the grip and control fire a bit better. :ho


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2010)

The AA12 is beast i used to take out 3 people with one clip, its range though is so rubbish.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 11, 2010)

Vault said:


> The AA12 is beast i used to take out 3 people with one clip, its range though is so rubbish.



still prefer my spaz-12


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 11, 2010)

Also, can I just say, why the fuck must it take so long to unlock Lightweight Pro? I know its only 4 miles more than Marathon Pro but it just seems to take _a lot_ longer. Plus at least with Marathon you can constantly keep sprinting.


----------



## Creator (Jan 11, 2010)

I got 35-12 today.  With the AA12, and Snipe. 

It was 32-8, but i got a bit cocky.  


Also, unlocked Cold Blooded pro, finally.  And my thermal for my Berrett. 



Creator said:


> I have a silly question.
> 
> Does kills you get with the default class count towards points/kill for your custom?
> 
> Because i know after you Prestige LV 26, there is a glitch to getting the Tac knife by using the Default Class Tac knife. Now is that the same for the rest of the guns?



No one answered my silly question. 



Toffeeman said:


> Also, can I just say, why the fuck must it take so long to unlock Lightweight Pro? I know its only 4 miles more than Marathon Pro but it just seems to take _a lot_ longer. Plus at least with Marathon you can constantly keep sprinting.



Thats why you use both with Tac knife.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 11, 2010)

Got my first nuke about an hour ago. Final score was 47 and 6. I am so happy! 
It was hard too, but I wasn't camping. I was using my usual set-up:

UMP45 w/ silencer
Spas-12 w/ Holo sight
Semtex
Flash
Scavenger Pro
Cold-Blooded Pro
Ninja Pro


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2010)

Recoil on the RPD is so fucking annoying.


----------



## Creator (Jan 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Recoil on the RPD is so fucking annoying.



But its fuking powerful. And has the most bullets then any of the other guns.


----------



## Ito (Jan 11, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Got my first nuke about an hour ago. Final score was 47 and 6. I am so happy!
> It was hard too, but I wasn't camping. I was using my usual set-up:
> 
> UMP45 w/ silencer
> ...


Congratulations on your first nuke. I'm still trying for mine.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone up for teaming up for a bit?


----------



## Creator (Jan 11, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Anyone up for teaming up for a bit?



I didnt know you had a PS3. 

Whats your PSN? I will add you tomorrow and we can play in a team tomorrow.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 11, 2010)

Just got a PS3 on Black Friday. 

PSN: BrandonHeat321


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll play later, gotta go out for a bit.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 11, 2010)

Brandon, I can run some for a bit, getting on now.


----------



## Creator (Jan 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziSCrNeCHBc[/YOUTUBE]

My brother showed me this, i didnt believe it. Watch how fucked up this is.  Seriously.


----------



## Burke (Jan 11, 2010)

Creator, the default kills count towards your customs after you unlock customizing classes of course, and then you have to unlock challenges for the weapons.

Who here games on pc? Wuts ur steam?


----------



## Creator (Jan 11, 2010)

N??ps said:


> Creator, the default kills count towards your customs after you unlock customizing classes of course, and then you have to unlock challenges for the weapons.



Then why do people keep saying that you need to Prestige for the Tac knife?  Surely its the same thing?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 11, 2010)

Horrible day and I`m always stuck with complete fucking retards.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 11, 2010)

Creator said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziSCrNeCHBc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> My brother showed me this, i didnt believe it. Watch how fucked up this is.  Seriously.



Holy fuck.. One Man Army _is_ good for something


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 11, 2010)

Creator said:


> Then why do people keep saying that you need to Prestige for the Tac knife?  Surely its the same thing?



Never heard of that.  I haven't prestiged yet, but I have the tac knife.


----------



## Ito (Jan 11, 2010)

You absolutely do not have to prestige in order to have the tactical knife.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 11, 2010)

got pretty close to a nuke today 22-1...died before i got my first kill and then went ape shit with harrier strike and AC130.....too bad the game ended before i could get it.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 11, 2010)

Creator said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziSCrNeCHBc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> My brother showed me this, i didnt believe it. Watch how fucked up this is.  Seriously.



yeah, is that guy taking donations or something

cuz i agree with him 100%


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2010)

I am so inconsistent today, one match I go 16-19, next match I got 32-6-2.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 12, 2010)

blame your shitty teammates that can't hold their own weight.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2010)

What`s your tag online again Hell, can`t remember if I have you on my list or not.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 12, 2010)

What do you guys think the best weapon in the game is?

I would have to say the SCAR or UMP. Soooooo good o_o


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 12, 2010)

M4, SCAR, ACR, UMP. There's a lot of decent secondarys in the game too.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2010)

goddamm juggernauts.  Anybody have any tricks for them?  On spec-ops Snatch & grab, I used grenade launcher till i ran out on the first one, then on the second one i was close enough to smoke to run away from juggernaut.  hate that halo imitation.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 12, 2010)

Best weps, IMO, are the SCAR, ACR, UMP, AUG and AK.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> yeah, is that guy taking donations or something
> 
> cuz i agree with him 100%



how the hell do u get 1 man army kit.  I haven't seen anyone else doing it. good criticism though.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 12, 2010)

.50 cal + flashbang vs juggernaut


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2010)

.50 cal wasn't available in the spec-op, just assualt rifles and intervention and AK and m204?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 12, 2010)

There is a .50 cal at the start of the map in Snatch & Grab, you have to pick it up. Takes 3 rounds usually to pick them off. I'll add you when I get home so we can play.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 12, 2010)

you have xbox , my id is narutosimpson, but that id doesn't have shit unlocked.  It's just for the forum persona


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 12, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> how the hell do u get 1 man army kit.  I haven't seen anyone else doing it. good criticism though.



It's the last Tier 1 (blue) perk that you unlock. The guy in the video was using the Pro version, which can switch your class in the middle of a round in as little as 3 seconds. It replaces your secondary weapon slot, and as long as you switch to another class with OMA on it you can keep switching over and over again.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> yeah, *is that guy taking donations* or something
> 
> cuz i agree with him 100%



I think he does. I've been subscribed to him for a while.


----------



## Newton (Jan 12, 2010)

Its amazing how shitty you play after not being able to for 4 days T_T


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> Its amazing how shitty you play after not being able to for 4 days T_T



Imagine if you haven't played for a week.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 12, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Imagine if you haven't played for a week.



Imagine if you haven't played for over a month.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2010)

What an inconsistent day, 40-10 next match 10-23 in scrapyard, map is way too cramped. Then a 37-9 after that 19-22 scrapyard again


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 12, 2010)

Scrapyard is definitely one of my least favorites. I do alright in it by running the outsides and the buildings, but its not that fun.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2010)

I like huge maps it makes me not have to look over my shoulder everytime im playing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 12, 2010)

I like larger maps with lots of buildings and such. My main two classes are built around mid range combat and sneaking, so wide open spaces makes it easier for me to get sniped, which is a pain.


----------



## Creator (Jan 12, 2010)

Scrap Yard is one of my favourites actually. I worked out some places to get easy kills.


----------



## Vault (Jan 12, 2010)

Creator said:


> Scrap Yard is one of my favourites actually. I worked out some places to get easy kills.



Camping basically?


----------



## Creator (Jan 12, 2010)

Vault said:


> Camping basically?



If you want to lable it. 

And no. Only one is camping. The other is a sneaky way to get kills right at the start since the opponents will rush in from that exact spot.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 12, 2010)

I love scrapyard too but terminal is probably my best level. I always wait up in the cockpit in demolition for suckers too come by and not notice me....and yes it is CAMPING but i don't care, my job is to protect the place from getting destroyed or getting defused not caring what other people think...and i only do it for a few kills after that i just run around and kill people.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 12, 2010)

Lol, cockpit. Top of the building with the explodable tank FTW. Blow up the barrels and camp in a corner. Only thing you gotta be watchful for is Semtex.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2010)

I see you lurking Susano, let's run some matches.


----------



## Creator (Jan 12, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I love scrapyard too but terminal is probably my best level. I always wait up in the cockpit in demolition for suckers too come by and not notice me....and yes it is CAMPING but i don't care, my job is to protect the place from getting destroyed or getting defused not caring what other people think...and i only do it for a few kills after that i just run around and kill people.



Do it on the tail end but put a Claymore at the bottom. Usually that gets you a kill since the person wont look. However, there is that odd person who defeats your claymore, and then hoops while shotting at your head. 

I like Terminal and Scarpyard. 

Hate maps like Wasteland, Afgan (Recent thing. ), umm...other big maps. 

I like mid sized ones. 


Had my worse couple of matches. In 5 matches, i failed to get, in combination, more then 10 kills.


----------



## Newton (Jan 12, 2010)

I find that most people tend to not like certain maps because they use the same class for every one. Adapt, and you'll see after a few games on every map you'll not mind any of them

Except Karachi


----------



## Burke (Jan 12, 2010)

In derail, i make it my primary objective to hold the central building, i often defend the whole building single handedly


----------



## Creator (Jan 12, 2010)

Karachi, Invasion and Rundown are at the top of my dislike list. 

My Classes are general use classes.

1) P90 + Stinger - Anti Air.
2) LMG + Handgun - Heavy Duty.
3) UMP + Hang Gun - My Marathon class.
4) .50cal + AA12 - Snipe + CQC.
5) Scar + Handgun - When i really need some kills. 

Only one requires camping. 



I love Derail.  There is one spot that will alway, ALWAY get you kills. And the central building is epic.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2010)

Javeline can be so fun to use at times. 

After I finish getting the titles for the RPD, I'm gonna start rolling Intervention for a bit.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 12, 2010)

My main:

Wazoo w/ Heartbeat
Scavenger Pro
Cold Blooded Pro
Ninja Pro
Raffica w/ extended mags

Barret w/ Thermal and Stopping Power if on wasteland, first 2 minutes on highrise(omg so many easy kills), and the ledge of afghan.

I'm getting used to the EBR 21 silenced, 2 shots isn't hard to pull off, but it's annoying if they manage to get away

also why do so few people use the MG4?

put on a grip and a thermal sight and jesus christ long range support that'll make the enemy shit their pants


----------



## Newton (Jan 12, 2010)

Creator, just my 2 cents but you should maybe alter that second class.

Generally, using a handgun as a secondary is so that when you're in a fire fight, if your bullets run out, instead of having to take cover and reload, you can quickly pull out your handgun finish the fight (handguns are the 'worst' group of secondaries, but have the fastest switch-to time), which is why handgun and a SCAR go well, but with an LMG you'll find that you almost never have to reload in the middle of a fight, so should swap the handgun for something better.

I may not be right, but that's just what i think when making my classes


----------



## Gecka (Jan 12, 2010)

PP2000 or shotgun of your choice should replace that secondary


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 12, 2010)

I pretty much just sniped today with the intervention.....FMJ really can help cause theres always somebody that gets aways with only 1 shot and then you gotta shoot him again (other than last stand)


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2010)

God I had an inconsistent day . But I finally got 40 bullet penetrations kills for my M4.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 12, 2010)

If anyone wants to add me its on PSN: nakas12


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2010)

The M1014 is a beast of a shotgun.


----------



## Newton (Jan 12, 2010)

^ yep, since the 18's got nerfed people are realising how good it is.

SPAS-12 is my favorite though, can't say why, i just enjoy using it. IMO 1014's or akimbo rangers are better for getting kills though

narutosushi, i'm not on right now, so ill add you tomorrow, or you can add me, PSN: Crixpack


----------



## Platinum (Jan 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> ^ yep, since the 18's got nerfed people are realising how good it is.



True. Especially in games of Headquarters Pro. Brings quick death to anyone trying to take the headquarters from you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2010)

Good games Sonikku Tilt, NF dominated.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 13, 2010)

I like playing with my friends

Cuz they're good company

But they suck horribly as a team

Only 2 good people

Btw, what are yall's thoughts about EBR 21 silenced?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 13, 2010)

I need to play with more NF people. I hate being stuck on a shitty team that doesn't coordinate, and most of my friends are rarely online at the same time.

Also EBR 21 is a solid gun. I prefer the Barret myself but it's a great sniper.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm proud to say everyone on NF I've played with so far has done pretty well. Sonikku Tilt, Scientist, Susano, Chem and Biscuits all have carried me in matches before so I'm glad their on my team.


----------



## Barry. (Jan 13, 2010)

Just went 25-1 in derail playing headquarters. Feels good.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 13, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Good games Sonikku Tilt, NF dominated.



xobx or psn?  add me xbox: narutosimpson


----------



## Creator (Jan 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> Creator, just my 2 cents but you should maybe alter that second class.
> 
> Generally, using a handgun as a secondary is so that when you're in a fire fight, if your bullets run out, instead of having to take cover and reload, you can quickly pull out your handgun finish the fight (handguns are the 'worst' group of secondaries, but have the fastest switch-to time), which is why handgun and a SCAR go well, but with an LMG you'll find that you almost never have to reload in the middle of a fight, so should swap the handgun for something better.
> 
> I may not be right, but that's just what i think when making my classes



So what do i use as my secondary for my LMG? I dont want a shot gun incase i need to run. 

The Machine pistols seem redundent when my main has so much power.

And the Stinger class will make me heavy. 



narutosushi said:


> FMJ really can help cause theres always somebody that gets aways with only 1 shot and then you gotta shoot him again (other than last stand)



Oh i hate that. 

Happened to me so many times.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 13, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Btw, what are yall's thoughts about EBR 21 silenced?



Pretty solid. I'll usually use it with ACOG since it's strictly a two hit kill weapon. Or I'll take the silencer off so I don't have to use bling so I can roll with SoH or Scavenger.


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2010)

The FAMAS is really good, it might just force me to prestig amazing gun, love its iron sights so when i use it what should i put on it? Any suggestions? RDS and holographic seem redundant with such awesome iron sights.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 13, 2010)

FAMAS should be played the Metal Gear Solid way, no attachments


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 13, 2010)

Suppressor all day!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2010)

Vault said:


> The FAMAS is really good, it might just force me to prestig amazing gun, love its iron sights so when i use it what should i put on it? Any suggestions? RDS and holographic seem redundant with such awesome iron sights.



Burst ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2010)

You are a camping ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) it turns out you know all the irritatingly secure spots to camp.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2010)

That's what Claymores are for, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

And at least I can fire a weapon accurately without special aid. :]


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> xobx or psn?  add me xbox: narutosimpson



Were on PSN, sorry. :sweat

Finally finished Spec-ops. Now Campaign 100%, Spec-ops 100% and Multiplayer 177%, it's gonna be a long journey to my 10th prestige.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 13, 2010)

Platinum said:


> The M1014 is a beast of a shotgun.


QFFT, fuck the goddamn 87's, M1014 is the beastiest Shotty. But alas lost it when i prestiged, so i'm anxiously waiting 'til i get it again.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Burst ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).





Vault said:


> You are a camping ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)





Hangat?r said:


> That's what Claymores are for, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



C'mon now, you guys are better than this. I get enough of that kinda shit on xbox live haha.

Well, that and ^ (use bro). ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and ^ (use bro) seem like the most popular words to say on xboxlive.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 13, 2010)

Thing is everyone calls everybody a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

You have the Knifing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Camping ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Sniping ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Spray n' Prey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), Burst ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), etc. We're all just a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Gnome (Jan 13, 2010)

also, the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who shot me ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Vault (Jan 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> That's what Claymores are for, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> And at least I can fire a weapon accurately without special aid. :]



Yeah like you didnt know i used the M4 before  I on occasion use the AK as well, that shit requires tremendous skill


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 13, 2010)

Gnome on Fire said:


> also, the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who shot me ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



I hate that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Newton (Jan 13, 2010)

Are the LMGs good without SP? I've gotten used to the UMPs super power and am thinking about starting with them on my stinger class.


----------



## Creator (Jan 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> Are the LMGs good without SP? I've gotten used to the UMPs super power and am thinking about starting with them on my stinger class.



I think the LMGs are the strongest class of guns. Even without Stopping power. Add in stopping power, its insane. 

Stopping power really isnt _that_ essential to any gun. All guns will do enough damage. I mean i got 50+ kills with a Hand Gun. The default one. Not the Magmum etc. The stun one. Its all possible.


----------



## Newton (Jan 13, 2010)

Try the ACR without stopping power 

As for your secondary, with the LMG you're already pretty heavy and slow, so you shouldn't be trying to run anywhere, which is why a shotgun or the stinger is favorable


----------



## Creator (Jan 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> Try the ACR without stopping power
> 
> As for your secondary, with the LMG you're already pretty heavy and slow, so you shouldn't be trying to run anywhere, which is why a shotgun or the stinger is favorable



True. But my LMG makes me slow as it is. Wouldnt have a stinger or soemthing make me heavier? 

Thats how i did it. Thus i have a P90 with my Stinger. A very light gun with a stinger.


----------



## Newton (Jan 13, 2010)

With the LMG, anything else won't make you noticeably slower simply because you are already so slow. 

I could be wrong


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> Try the ACR without stopping power
> 
> As for your secondary, with the LMG you're already pretty heavy and slow, so you shouldn't be trying to run anywhere, which is why a shotgun or the stinger is favorable



I used the ACR without stopping power AND a silencer as my main gun. My average KD was 4.0.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 13, 2010)

all of you are some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass ^ (use bro).


----------



## Newton (Jan 13, 2010)

Cool story, bro


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 13, 2010)

Got the PC version through the post today and been playing it all day.

Let me put it this way - if I didn't have a few good clan mates to play with i'd have thrown the discs out of the window. All of the various ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you encounter on XBL are _nothing_ compared to the ones you find on the PC..


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 13, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Were on PSN, sorry. :sweat
> 
> Finally finished Spec-ops. Now Campaign 100%, Spec-ops 100% and Multiplayer 177%, it's gonna be a long journey to my 10th prestige.



I might need your help with spec ops. I still need to finish the delta and echo missions.


----------



## Newton (Jan 13, 2010)

Danger close is pure lulz


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 13, 2010)

Good games Violent-nin.
Sorry I took so long to reply lol.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> Try the ACR without stopping power



Oh shit that thing is beast with Silencer


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 13, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Got the PC version through the post today and been playing it all day.
> 
> Let me put it this way - if I didn't have a few good clan mates to play with i'd have thrown the discs out of the window. All of the various ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you encounter on XBL are _nothing_ compared to the ones you find on the PC..



I've always thought that PC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are just as bad as XBL ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), except they are proud of said faggotry and some are even pretentious about it.


----------



## Newton (Jan 13, 2010)

Why are some people idiots when it comes to domination


----------



## Platinum (Jan 13, 2010)

Almost at level 60. I'll be prestiging soon.

Also retards not capturing flags in domination and camping in some random area is freaking retarded.

Also I got the Star Player challenge today. So that was pretty cool.


----------



## Newton (Jan 13, 2010)

Best challenge is "never forget" period


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> Best challenge is "never forget" period



which one is "never forget"?


----------



## Newton (Jan 13, 2010)

Its a hidden challenge. Its when someone damages you, and you stab them in the back without dying.

Everytime i get it, i always think "this is the coolest fucking challenge ever", cuz it usually happens during fast paced fights, where u run around an obstacle or something and just jam the knife into the back of the person you're fighting, then you hear the screaming you hear when you finish and challenge and "never forget" comes up on your screen


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 13, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I might need your help with spec ops. I still need to finish the delta and echo missions.



Yep sure, just let me know when.

Echo was pissing me off with all the Juggernauts.



Sonikku Tilt said:


> Good games Violent-nin.
> Sorry I took so long to reply lol.



Haha no worries man, we do pretty well as a team. By that I mean we just take over the game, it's hard for me to do teamwork with you cause I'm so slow carrying that huge RPD around and your usually moving too fast for me too keep up lol. Like I'll see you sprinting and I'll try and follow to cover you but by time I get to where you were 5 seconds ago all I see is dead bodies and see you running off to your next target.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 14, 2010)

i can't hit helicopters for shit with an rpg. it's awful.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2010)

Use the Stinger missile. RPG is supposed to be used to attack people with.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> Why are some people idiots when it comes to domination





Platinum said:


> Almost at level 60. I'll be prestiging soon.
> 
> Also retards not capturing flags in domination and camping in some random area is freaking retarded.
> 
> Also I got the Star Player challenge today. So that was pretty cool.



This

I played with pretty much 1 guy.

We lost, but we murdered the other team

It was on afghan, and 3 morons on our team were camping in the cave, and 1 other guy was getting his ass turned into swiss cheese on the ledge.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 14, 2010)

Also, I'm abusing one-man army now, especially for ground war

I alternate between 3 classes

WA2000 w/ Thermal
ACR with noob tube and danger close
EBR 21 w/ either silencer or heartbeat sensor (depends on whether it's TDM or Domination)

also all of them have smokes, because it's fun to spam those and because it throws everyone off in domination


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 14, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i can't hit helicopters for shit with an rpg. it's awful.



Yeah, I use it for people.  Unless if I'm right underneath the helicopter and have cold-blooded on.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 14, 2010)

in homeland security, do u guys ever post up in the other buildings, or do u just stay in the gas station?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2010)

i joined at the last 3 minutes of a domination match and managed to go 17-0. felt good.

edit: just bought MW2 ghost comic issues 1 and 2 off of amazon. i hope its good.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 14, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> in homeland security, do u guys ever post up in the other buildings, or do u just stay in the gas station?



I went to the diner.  Here's some tips (haven't used them yet, been too busy with multiplayer, but my roommate swears by them):


----------



## Gecka (Jan 14, 2010)

Also, if you didn't know, One man army replenishes ammo.

so no need for scavenger anymore, and now in case I need to mow down someone who found me out while sniping, bam, switch classes

ACR to the face

also I have learned to hate Favela with a passion.

I can work with any map sniper-wise

hell, even rust can be an wacky sniper map(EBR or Wazoo w/ SoH)

but favela

there's no cover on the rooftops, and the rooftops dominate the ground, also can't quite grasp the pace and rhythm of the map for some reason


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 14, 2010)

god damm homeland security, playing for 20 minutes killing 2 waves and die by the helicopter just as i grab the stinger..


----------



## Creator (Jan 14, 2010)

Can someone tell me EXACTLY how i can get penetration kills and what maps are good for getting penetration kill? 

I shot at walls point blank and it didnt go through the other side. 

I have FMJ and Stopping Power Pro on, and i still dont penetrate a wall.  How am i supposed to get penetration kills when my bullets dont even go through the other side.


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Jan 14, 2010)

Creator said:


> Can someone tell me EXACTLY how i can get penetration kills and what maps are good for getting penetration kill?
> 
> I shot at walls point blank and it didnt go through the other side.
> 
> I have FMJ and Stopping Power Pro on, and i still dont penetrate a wall.  How am i supposed to get penetration kills when my bullets dont even go through the other side.



That's wierd man, maybe you were shooting through a wall that was too thick or just missed him. It is pretty difficult though to get penetration kills when you actually need them. I think AK with FMJ and SP pro will do the job best. Or maybe a Barret with FMJ and SP pro. Good luck.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 14, 2010)

Favela is one of my fav maps.


----------



## Creator (Jan 14, 2010)

-ThanatosX- said:


> That's wierd man, maybe you were shooting through a wall that was too thick or just missed him. It is pretty difficult though to get penetration kills when you actually need them. I think AK with FMJ and SP pro will do the job best. Or maybe a Barret with FMJ and SP pro. Good luck.



I need it with M4. I have to get 15 more to get extra mags. 



MechaTC said:


> Favela is one of my fav maps.



Thats the most infuriating.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2010)

Highrise is a good map to get bullet penetration kills.


----------



## Creator (Jan 14, 2010)

Does shoting through a glass and killing someone count?


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 14, 2010)

Favela is _full_ of commando runners. Pisses me off. That said I don't mind it, I like a bit of a faster pace from time to time.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2010)

Creator said:


> Does shoting through a glass and killing someone count?



Yes it does.



Toffeeman said:


> Favela is _full_ of commando runners. Pisses me off. That said I don't mind it, I like a bit of a faster pace from time to time.



I hate commando runners. I introduce them to my M1014 .


----------



## Creator (Jan 14, 2010)

I hate double Shotgun users. 

Those Shotguns have INSANE range. They will shot you every time.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2010)

Cracked and prestige. 

Also ACR with stopping power...Scary


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2010)

Lolnub.

ACR with Silencer and Cold-Blooded Pro. That shit's so ninja. I love sniping with it on Afghan.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 14, 2010)

Creator said:


> I hate double Shotgun users.
> 
> Those Shotguns have INSANE range. They will shot you every time.



At least they patched the range issue of the Akimbo 1887's.  However, you can still get around that by using Bling with FMJ and Akimbo.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 14, 2010)

What's that tiny ass map in the desert with all the pipes sticking out everywhere? That was fun... reminded me of team rockets in halo


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 14, 2010)

Rust.  And it's really fun to run around with RPG's, because no matter where you fire you're almost guaranteed to get a kill.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 14, 2010)

Someone in Domination got 88-1 with a nuke at the last second 
Whatever crack this guy's on i want it


----------



## Ooter (Jan 14, 2010)

Brilliant fucking day today, hadn't played for almost a week so first game was poor but then went 26-3 at Afghan and had many other great scores.



Toffeeman said:


> Favela is _full_ of commando runners. Pisses me off. That said I don't mind it, I like a bit of a faster pace from time to time.



Is it? I find that it's full of campers and normal players. The tighter maps tend to have commando runners, like scrapyard, highrise or skidrow. Favella is way too open I find...


----------



## Creator (Jan 14, 2010)

Good day today. Well as long as i can get my deaths under control. Still die like 10 times even thought i get 25/30 kills. 


Had a funny kill today. So i was laying there with my snipe sniping people. One of my opponent members comes, and lies down next to me and does the same without the slighted hint that he saw me. 

I got up, thought about it. Put my aimer on him twice to see if i read it right, and then knifed him.  Getting a head shot seemed redundant. A person that stupied didnt deserve a head shot.



forgotten_hero said:


> At least they patched the range issue of the Akimbo 1887's.  However, you can still get around that by using Bling with FMJ and Akimbo.



They did? When was the patch released? 



MechaTC said:


> What's that tiny ass map in the desert with all the pipes sticking out everywhere? That was fun... reminded me of team rockets in halo



Rust. Hate that aswell. You spawn, turn and your dead. Respawn, turn, and your dead.


----------



## raxor (Jan 14, 2010)

Shouldn't this thread go to the "Online" section now


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2010)

My funniest kill was when I was in a shoot out with this one guy on Highrise. We each got a few hits on each other and were nearly dead. We then simultaneously throw stun grenades at each other and we both got killed when they went off .


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 14, 2010)

Creator said:


> Rust. Hate that aswell. You spawn, turn and your dead. Respawn, turn, and your dead.



Be more alert, I mean, in a public match you gotta use a machine gun or somethin' that rapidly shoots that your comfortable with. In private matches, better run to a tactical knife/or shotgun. Machine pistols also work if your at the top.
Creator, I've noticed your icon is a hippo  The creator of most stuff is a hippopotamus? Your identity is not safe


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 14, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Highrise is a good map to get bullet penetration kills.



is it because of the glass panes?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 14, 2010)

Creator said:


> They did? When was the patch released?



Um...not sure when.  It was sometime during my winter break, so about five weeks ago?

Edit:  Just looked it up, they patched it (somewhat) along with the infinite ammo glitch with Patch 1.07


----------



## Creator (Jan 14, 2010)

Aces said:


> Creator, I've noticed your icon is a hippo  The creator of most stuff is a hippopotamus? Your identity is not safe



Tsunade = YURI > Bewbs > Hippos > Everything.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 14, 2010)

Creator said:


> Tsunade = YURI > Bewbs > Hippos > Everything.



Yeah, since I cant pronounce your PSN, I'm gonna call you hippo dude.


----------



## Vault (Jan 14, 2010)

Shouldnt have prestige  Life is too hard without cold blooded and my M16

Scavenger <333333333


----------



## Creator (Jan 14, 2010)

Aces said:


> Yeah, since I cant pronounce your PSN, I'm gonna call you hippo dude.



Azuzu

Beige

 Its easy. 



Vault said:


> Shouldnt have prestige  Life is too hard without cold blooded and my M16



Wait. Your weapons go back to square one?  The fudge? I dont want that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2010)

I enjoy prestige, it makes things interesting. Though I'm not going after all the weapon titles till my 10th prestige, it takes so god damn long to get all of them for one.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 14, 2010)

Creator said:


> Azuzu
> 
> Beige
> 
> Its easy.



But hippo dude is even easier


----------



## Gecka (Jan 14, 2010)

Definitely gonna prestige again

cause i need the extra classes

sucks that they made it every other prestige though


----------



## Ooter (Jan 14, 2010)

I want to enjoy my weapons for a while before prestiging. It doesn't interest me enough, I don't see the worth.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm not that interested in having another class slot.  I rarely use more than two classes per game; the minute interval in between games is more than enough time to change my classes around.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 14, 2010)

I just prestiege until I get the prestiege emblem that I think looks the coolest lol

plus you unlock more titles and emblems once you actually do prestiege.

In a sense it adds a good amount of replayability to multiplayer, too.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 14, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> god damm homeland security, playing for 20 minutes killing 2 waves and die by the helicopter just as i grab the stinger..



That mission was a pain. I ended up starting off by the diner and then moving around to the Burger Place and the restaurant towards the center. My aim with the stinger was balls so I ended up having to refill 2 times on the roof of the restaurant dodging bullets from the Helo and trying not to get blown up by the predator.

Tried to add you on Live but it said your gamertag (narutosimpson) doesn't exist.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 14, 2010)

So i ended up versing against another team with a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that was speeding around with the care package in his hands....i wonder if they're gonna ever fix that....it really is annoying. At least we won 200-199 lol


----------



## Newton (Jan 14, 2010)

After the second time you prestige you just sorta go into autopilot and level up to prestige again.

Third time charm and goin straight for 10

Wont be able to play for a while though


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> After the second time you prestige you just sorta go into autopilot and level up to prestige again.
> 
> Third time charm and goin straight for 10
> 
> *Wont be able to play for a while though*



How come?

Yeah I'm going straight for 10 as well.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> is it because of the glass panes?



The Glass planes, the flimsy cubicles, and most people camp near areas where at least half their body is covered allowing easy bullet penetration kills.


----------



## Newton (Jan 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> How come?
> 
> Yeah I'm going straight for 10 as well.



My gaming internet has died without reason. It keeps coming for like 10 minutes and then cutting off. It'll be maybe a week or so before its fixed  I can imagine how shitty the first few games ill play will be.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> My gaming internet has died without reason. It keeps coming for like 10 minutes and then cutting off. It'll be maybe a week or so before its fixed  I can imagine how shitty the first few games ill play will be.



my internet has been doing that same thing


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> My gaming internet has died without reason. It keeps coming for like 10 minutes and then cutting off. It'll be maybe a week or so before its fixed  I can imagine how shitty the first few games ill play will be.



Oh man that's lame. 

You'll be missed on team NF.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm going to miss One Man Army Pro dearly

on the bright side, I learned the value of a silenced UMP

holy balls i get kills like crazy on groundwar

On wasteland, I was able to pick off a few snipers who were in the middle of lining me up

shit was crazy:WOW


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 15, 2010)

I love using Riot Shields with C4 on Wasteland.  Just run and throw a C4 in the middle of the center trench area and wait until I see someone run by.

That's the only map that I use the Riot Shield on.  On all of the other maps, I prefer guns.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 15, 2010)

You gotta prestige so you can do those prestige challenges you get those emblems/tittles for your weapons. Off the bat you get the FAMAS,UMP,SCAR,TAR to begin with and the only weapons that worth something later are the M16 and ACR and the AK is at the end.


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2010)

I keep breaking even or worse, this is depressing, i respawned thrice in a row below enemy harriers


----------



## deathofevangelion (Jan 15, 2010)

some days I rape others I am raped lol seems the same for you too lol


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 15, 2010)

Vault said:


> I keep breaking even or worse, this is depressing, i respawned thrice in a row below enemy harriers



Switch to a class with cold-blooded.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 15, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Switch to a class with cold-blooded.



Or one with the riot shield. Harriers and Sentry Guns are perfect for getting the shield challenges. 

I once held the fire of two enemy Harriers with the shield. They keep firing until you're dead so none of my teammates were in danger of being shot unless I was killed, which I wasn't. Teammates could save their Stingers for other enemy killstreaks


----------



## Newton (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmm I'm getting some games in. You gotta adapt to what you have when you prestige. I usually play with the starter weapons for the last few levels so that when i prestige I'm accustomed to them.

UMP is good at any level with any perks though


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Jan 15, 2010)

So what platform do you guys play it on? I play it on the PC, so if anyone wants to do a match sometime, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Newton (Jan 15, 2010)

Ps3 

edit :- 63-11 on scrapyard, 3 ac130s in one game, and got my first 5 man spray. I got flamed so much in the lobby after


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2010)

The starter weapons are shit and i dont think there is a default class with CB


----------



## Newton (Jan 15, 2010)

FAMAS UMP and RPD are all great 

and scout sniper has CB


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2010)

I cant snipe for shit. 

FAMAS isnt that great. UMP and RPD havent tried those


----------



## Taki (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone on Xbox wanna know how to invite friends to a cage match? I need help boosting for cold blooded pro. Any takers?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2010)

UMP starter class is retarded.

UMP with Holographic
Magnum Tactical Knife
Marathon
Lightweight
Ninja.


----------



## Newton (Jan 15, 2010)

What's retarded about it?

The UMP doesn't need SP to own, and marathon and lightweight go well with the tac knife


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 15, 2010)

The UMP starter class is very good. Marathon and Lightweight.. what more do you need to run and gun with an SMG?


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 15, 2010)

A silencer..

I've started using One Man Army on 3 of my main classes and it's pretty stupid.

I can have 2 claymores up and still carry Semtex.

If there's UAV or any Air Support I can just switch to my Cold Blooded Class and continue doing what I do.


----------



## Newton (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep, I think you can abuse hardline too


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 15, 2010)

homeland security is a bitch. every strategy i try fails.  i can even run thru the gulag in 35 seconds, but can't get past 3 waves.


----------



## Newton (Jan 15, 2010)

Get a friend to help

edit: well those last few games were pretty shitty, i find that i play absolute shit when i try to use new class setups, until i get really accustomed to them


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> UMP starter class is retarded.
> 
> UMP with Holographic
> Magnum Tactical Knife
> ...



how is it retarded? you have one of the best gun in the game + speed and above average melee ability and stealthiness with this starter class. this is my fall back load out every time I prestige until I unlock all of my cool stuff of course.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jan 15, 2010)

XBL subscription ran out and haven't renewed it yet (this may or may not have something to do with an outstanding internet bill I owe), but I left on a 1.22 Kill/death ratio and accuracy steadily approaching 30%. The last month before I stopped playing I was probably playing my best. I find that I have these sort of ebb and flow periods in MW2, and the last bad playing streak I had probably lasted two or three days. I had this one Custom Class I used primarily (I pretty much ignored the other Custom Classes I took the time to create), and it has failed me before, but this latest struggle was particularly bad, therefore increasingly frustrating. Lots of yelling, growling and fist clenching was taking place. Bling Pro, Stopping Power Pro and Commando Pro (I so fucking love Commando Pro) were no longer working effectively.

So on the third day I switched to the Sniper Custom Class I had made, where I sacrificed power and weapons perks for silence and stealth (Replacing Commando Pro with Ninja Pro for heartbeat monitors and Cold-Blooded). After that switch, it produced instant results, and I started using this class a lot more. As a result, my play on Afghan improved drastically. Boy, have I got stories for that map. My K/D skyrocketed and my accuracy, already good for a guy who prefers to use assault rifles, increased. Look forward to playing this game again in a month or so.

I stab so much that prison inmates would think twice about crossing me for my superior shanking abilities. Shotguns are awesome.

Wasteland can die in a grease fire.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 15, 2010)

Does anyone here use the L86 LSW? it's the first LMG you get but it's (IMO) the best you can get. With a grip+thermal, stopping power and steady aim it's a real beast.

Oh and what's your fav per category with the weapons  ?

Mines are the the:

Assault: AK-47 good oll fav from

Sub machinegun: P90

LMG: L86 LSW

Sniper: Barret 50 cal. 

Shotgun: spas-12.

mine sub gun: TMP.

Handgun: Magnum 44..

Launcher: Stinger. 

Fav 3 killstreaks: care package, sentry gun, emergency airdrop.  Sometimes Predator, pavelow an AC - 130.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 15, 2010)

I like the Aug the best of all the LMG's.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> What's retarded about it?
> 
> The UMP doesn't need SP to own, and marathon and lightweight go well with the tac knife





Undercovermc said:


> The UMP starter class is very good. Marathon and Lightweight.. what more do you need to run and gun with an SMG?





The Scientist said:


> how is it retarded? you have one of the best gun in the game + speed and above average melee ability and stealthiness with this starter class. this is my fall back load out every time I prestige until I unlock all of my cool stuff of course.



Does no one see the lack of Commando? I mean, honestly. You have everything you need for a knife class.. 'cept arguably the most powerful of them all.


----------



## Newton (Jan 15, 2010)

That doesn't make it retarded though, I can honestly say that while using it I've never missed commando


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 15, 2010)

what are your kill to death ratio guys?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 15, 2010)

i dont' care about dying, so i just walk around like i got an s on my chest.  my ratio is like .05


----------



## Ooter (Jan 15, 2010)

1.2 last time I checked. Probably dropped a bit, shittest day in a while.


----------



## Creator (Jan 15, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> what are your kill to death ratio guys?



Mines was 0.33 or something and now its 0.75ish. Yes. I has improved.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 15, 2010)

You still haven't added me Creator.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 15, 2010)

add me creator PSN:nakas12

but mine is like 1.05....lol it was .69 a month ago it took a long time to bring that shit up


----------



## Ooter (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not there yet though, haven't played enough games to deem it worthy, now aiming to maintain it over 10k kills.


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2010)

UMP with silencer is the sex.


----------



## Creator (Jan 15, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> You still haven't added me Creator.





narutosushi said:


> add me creator PSN:nakas12
> 
> but mine is like 1.05....lol it was .69 a month ago it took a long time to bring that shit up



Sorry guys. 

Add me. 

AzuzuBeige. 

I am almost 95% sure thats right. 



Vault said:


> UMP with silencer is the sex.



Isnt UMP that small gun? Yah, thats good. 



Can i just say. Having a scope on the P90 is the WORST thing ever. The Recoil is insane.  I am seriously.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 15, 2010)

RPD is an alright gun, but it's lack of mobility annoys me since I like to move fast. Don't get it wrong though, while I like moving around fast I'm not one of those Commando-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I find that shit boring half way through the match.


----------



## Creator (Jan 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> RPD is an alright gun, but it's lack of mobility annoys me since I like to move fast. Don't get it wrong though, while I like moving around fast I'm not one of those Commando-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), I find that shit boring half way through the match.



But you have to admit. There is a certain fun to it when you teleport 10 meters and knife your opponent.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 15, 2010)

Creator said:


> But you have to admit. There is a certain fun to it when you teleport 10 meters and knife your opponent.



Hah, rarely my friend.

I find it beyond stupid most times and almost borderline broken, but I usually get revenge on them and more so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Creator (Jan 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Hah, rarely my friend.
> 
> I find it beyond stupid most times and almost borderline broken, but I usually get revenge on them and more so it doesn't matter.



Really? 

Maybe its just me. I find it a bit fun. 

But now i have switched my focus on Thermal scope with FMJ. Now thats broken.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 15, 2010)

Creator said:


> Really?
> 
> Maybe its just me. I find it a bit fun.
> 
> But now i have switched my focus on Thermal scope with FMJ. Now thats broken.



Ah it's okay if you find it fun, we all have different preferences. I like speed but I love giving myself a challenge, and I find it too boring/easy but that's just me.

Haha nice, I like using Thermal scopes but recently I've been abusing Silencers a lot.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 15, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Does no one see the lack of Commando? I mean, honestly. You have everything you need for a knife class.. 'cept arguably the most powerful of them all.



The guy who says Stopping Power is cheap, wants a class with Commando.  
If you can't knife without Commando, you should stick to using guns.


----------



## Newton (Jan 15, 2010)

Vault, glad to see you have opened your eyes


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2010)

I was playing CTF today on scrapyard. I take out 2 people with my P90 and then burst a shot into the wall accidentally but too my surprise I see an explosion and "How The?" challenge beaten .

I also got the domino challenge today when my Semtex blew up a claymore that blew up the guy who planted it .

It was a good day today.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 15, 2010)

IF ANYONE IS UP FOR TOMORROW AT 4-4:30 pm EASTERN TIME 

Me and susanoo are hoping some people from NF can start a match up tomorrow only on PSN 
my PSN  ID is nakas12 
Hope yall can join in, I think susanoo will start up the party if we can do it.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 15, 2010)

Throwing knife kills just make you feel good, especially when it's a 180 while getting shot in the back.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2010)

I feel left out.

Very few people here play on Live .


----------



## Newton (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah let's plan a PSN match, depending on the amount of people we have, we can do some domi, ctf , demo, or just ground war. or if we have more than 9, we can do some private matches 

I'm thinking tomorrow will be too short notice though, so maybe if not we can plan for next weekend?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 16, 2010)

I may be able to play tomorrow, all depends on what time I go to bed tonight and plus I got work tonight so I really don't know.....my sleep is fucked.


----------



## Newton (Jan 16, 2010)

Maybe next weekend would be better?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> Maybe next weekend would be better?



Ah anytime you guys try to plan it I'll try to make it, though those assholes at work usually schedule me on weekends, so if anything I can play earlier but 10pm or later I'm out of luck because of work.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 16, 2010)

Tomorrow I can't really play until at least 10pm or so, it's my birthday. 
But any other weekend/day, I can play.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 16, 2010)

you know, my narutosimpson ID isn't connected to live, my other id is, i don't get it, why does live go to an id and not an xbox, bs.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 16, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Tomorrow I can't really play until at least 10pm or so, it's my birthday.
> But any other weekend/day, I can play.



I'm guessing you mean today (the 16th), so happy b-day. 

PS. If anyone want's to play I'm online right now (PSN).


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 16, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i dont' care about dying, so i just walk around like i got an s on my chest.  my ratio is like .05



Who would want you on their team, no offense.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 16, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> Who would want you on their team, no offense.



on domination i'm the human shield for the person capturing the territory.  Nice huh? 

And i'm always the first into any enemy territory.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 16, 2010)

Hell On Earth said:


> Who would want you on their team, no offense.



With Team Deathmatch and Headquarters for ex. (since you don't respawn when you have the HQ), K/D ratio is everything as it helps you win that match type. But other matches it's not as important. I know my K/D goes to shit when I play CTF but we end up winning cause Flags count not deaths.

Though still, team with a good K/D ratio usually dominates so it's still very important.

@narutosimpson:
Live has always been linked to gamertags not Xbox consoles.  
Though if you get caught with a modded 360 through your live account, your account and 360 get banned from Live. Nice huh? Add me on Live if you wanna play or do Spec Ops.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 16, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> what are your kill to death ratio guys?



it 1.28. the highest I have had is 1.33


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 16, 2010)

One of my mates has got k/d ratio of 2.35, he's really good, doesn't even play excessively like others do.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 16, 2010)

1.29, kinda sad but then again I don't care about my k/d, if I did I wouldn't do half the stupid shit I usually do.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 16, 2010)

Stopping Power perk is for talentless noobs. 

Fuck them, I'd have more respect for them if they camp around (Which I admit I do it sometime) and manage to kill me with their weakest weapon with no "hax power" crap.

Oh well, got it off my chest and time for me to give my flat a wipe now


----------



## Newton (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh shit nakas, nice 4 man spray in skidrow just now


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 16, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Stopping Power perk is for talentless noobs.
> 
> Fuck them, I'd have more respect for them if they camp around (Which I admit I do it sometime) and manage to kill me with their weakest weapon with no "hax power" crap.
> 
> Oh well, got it off my chest and time for me to give my flat a wipe now



Well i use mostly when my gun has a suppressor. So that should even it out.


----------



## Newton (Jan 16, 2010)

Deathgun and Deaf, what system u play on?


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> Deathgun and Deaf, what system u play on?



I'm a


----------



## Newton (Jan 16, 2010)

Add me, PSN: Crixpack

Also, is there a section of the forum we can make a "team NF" thread, at least just to talk strategy for when we play together


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 16, 2010)

I've never seen one. We should though


----------



## Creator (Jan 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> Also, is there a section of the forum we can make a "team NF" thread, at least just to talk strategy for when we play together





narutosushi said:


> I've never seen one. We should though



Yes. Its called the Game Section. 































I dont think there is a seperate section. However maybe asking a mod could get us a seperate thread or something.


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2010)

Fucking hell i have hit an all time low, i cant get used to the new setup after prestige.


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone here play Mike Myers in private matches?


----------



## Newton (Jan 16, 2010)

Mike Meyers? 


what


----------



## Creator (Jan 16, 2010)

Quick question. Is there any perk which helps you reduce Recoil? 

Not Grip. I mean for guns like P90.


----------



## Newton (Jan 16, 2010)

No perks, only thing i know is a silencer


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 16, 2010)

Creator said:


> Quick question. Is there any perk which helps you reduce Recoil?
> 
> Not Grip. I mean for guns like P90.



Steady Aim is the closest thing.  It helps you when hip-firing.  The pro version is like iron lungs (meaning, you can hold your breath longer when looking through a scope).


----------



## Creator (Jan 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> No perks, only thing i know is a silencer



Thanks. 

Any assualt rifle or rapid fire firearm with a scope is piss annoying to use.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2010)

Depends on the fire-arm. M4 is money with ACOG, same goes for ACR.

Using anything other than a Silencer on an SMG is retarded, though. xD


----------



## Creator (Jan 16, 2010)

I am focusing more on the Thermal. M4 with Thermal goes all over the place.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 16, 2010)

Thermal is for Snipers.


----------



## Newton (Jan 16, 2010)

Not necessarily, assault rifles with thermals do very well on some maps.

Wasteland and underpass for example.

Creator, no matter what gun it is, if you have a thermal scope, you can hold your breath  (which reduces recoil)


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 16, 2010)

Pretty good day until i got to my last 2 matches and i got my ass kicked first score was 14-22 and 2nd was 11-17....they kept appearing out of nowhere


----------



## Newton (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah you were owning eariler on.

Let's play some


----------



## Ooter (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, *takes deep breath* 
....I dislike ACR.

Yes, I said it. The recoil on it is ridiculous. Close range it's perfect but it has a huge effect when you shoot somebody at a distance, it kind of shoots away from your target and you have to constantly re-position the dot or iron sight or spray, HUGE disadvantage to me. I've found that's the reason I lack kills recently and suck at long range 1on1, enemy gets me first. 

Went back to the Famas/M16 and started playing better instantly.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 16, 2010)

^^^^

What are you talking about, the ACR has no recoil what so ever. o_O


----------



## Newton (Jan 16, 2010)

^ wat


----------



## Ooter (Jan 16, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> ^^^^
> 
> What are you talking about, the ACR has no recoil what so ever. o_O



Yes it does. It moves slightly when you shoot and the further distance, the more apparent. The gun doesn't shoot smooth at all, it bumps all over the place.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> Yeah you were owning eariler on.
> 
> Let's play some



I'll be on tomorrow morning at like 10 am....lets all get together again and pawn some NOOBS 

We should still make a discussion section so we can get a strategy together cause some of us dont have chat


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 16, 2010)

With ACOG or Thermal yes there is recoil, but with iron sights, RDS, and Holo, there's basically none at all.


----------



## Newton (Jan 16, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> With ACOG or Thermal yes there is recoil, but with iron sights, RDS, and Holo, there's basically none at all.




I agree, I used the ACR alot and never had any problems long range at all


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 16, 2010)

honestly long range for me is hard with the ACR for some reason too....my SCAR or TAR 21 is good in those situations. Its not that the ACR has any recoil but i just cant focus in for some reason.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2010)

ACR and recoil? Hell no 

That machine is still godly even at long range.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 17, 2010)

random: 

.50 cal is the best sniper IMO.

the one you get at the later levels is a piece of shit.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2010)

WAZOO ? Lol that gun feels more like a single fire assault rifle, godly


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, it probably is better, but I'm too much of a lazy fuck to actually get use to it. 

Besides the damage it does it weak.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jan 17, 2010)

ACR with RDS and Silencer...the thing is God.

And who enjoys using riot shields in Headquarters Pro or Search and destroy xD


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 17, 2010)

Intervention or GTFO


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2010)

took me 2 hours to beat wardrive on my own.  anybody beat hardened/veteran spec ops in 1 player? i doubt it.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2010)

I beat about half of it on veteran by myself.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 17, 2010)

Why can't I ever invite people into my party in this game (I'm on psn). I can join and everything but everytime I invite someone they get an error message. What are the possiw causes?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> took me 2 hours to beat wardrive on my own.  anybody beat hardened/veteran spec ops in 1 player? i doubt it.



Did Wetwork by myself because my friend kept messing up in the last breach room. Everything else was teamwork.

Early this morning I had three straight games over 20 kills, less than 5 deaths... took a break and used my laptop, maybe an hour, and when I got back every little kid was using an RPG, noob tube, tactical knife/airdrop combo, or shotgun. I don't mean spread out in the games, I mean in each single game there was all four from the opposite team in a matter of seconds.

Ended out the night decently, with a couple chopper gunner and ac130 games.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2010)

Ooter said:


> Yes it does. It moves slightly when you shoot and the further distance, the more apparent. The gun doesn't shoot smooth at all, it bumps all over the place.



Lolno.

It has barely any recoil on full-auto and it has absolutely NO sway. You can fire 10 rounds without it moving. It was my main weapon for about 20 hours, so I'd know.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolno.
> 
> It has barely any recoil on full-auto and it has absolutely NO sway. You can fire 10 rounds without it moving. It was my main weapon for about 20 hours, so I'd know.



It doesn't feel smooth at all to me. Might be because it's my first experience with full automatic, having to burst puts me of my aim whereas weapons like Famas burst themselves.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2010)

...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I beat about half of it on veteran by myself.



there's some things i would think are impossible by yourself.  Homeland security can't be done with 1 person , even normal mode.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2010)

Psh 140 more head shots till I get the final title for the RPD, then finally I can prestige again.


----------



## Creator (Jan 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Thermal is for Snipers.



I know that. Its the best for head shots. I need like another 200 to unlock all the camo's for the M4.


----------



## Newton (Jan 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Psh 140 more head shots till I get the final title for the RPD, then finally I can prestige again.



You mean "RPD Master"? If yes, go ahead and prestige, the green challenges carry over


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2010)

Creator said:


> I know that. Its the best for head shots. I need like another 200 to unlock all the camo's for the M4.



Or, ya know, just aim down the sights? Know the recoil, and aim for the upper-torso so the recoil takes care of the headshot.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the thermal scope.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 17, 2010)

got 3 chopper gunners so far today....48-8, 38-4, 33-7....im gonna try to get another lol


----------



## Creator (Jan 17, 2010)

Can i ask something.

What is everyone's strategy in domination? Do you run in and get the flags or do you flank the opponents and get kills, or do you just camp and kill people as other members of your team get the flags? 

And is it a similar story for HQ?


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 17, 2010)

I usually help my team get the flag by protecting them while they capture it....mainly i just go around then and kill random people...sometime I need to camp considering the situation.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2010)

Well me i defend and capture there are some locations which are very good strategically, Rundown its A, Subbase its B right in the open so when losing that location the enemy will be out in the open, Karachi its C or A depending etc etc


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2010)

I tell my team to go fuck themselves, place Claymores at entry points near often contested flags and kill shit.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2010)

I help my team mates, rarely i find good team mates who coordinate with me properly.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2010)

my friends are level 60s, i'm like 10, we capture any flag the enemy has, usually i end up as my friends human shield :S


----------



## Creator (Jan 17, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> my friends are level 60s, i'm like 10, we capture any flag the enemy has, usually i end up as my friends human shield :S



How i hate that when it happens to me.


----------



## Newton (Jan 17, 2010)

I usually rush the middle flag and defend it, then if shit gets too hot i go around to the enemy's flag when their not there and capture it.

I find the strategy of holding 2 flags and spawn trapping/keeping them held down at their flag much better than dominating them and having them spawn all over the fucking place


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2010)

once i have 3 flags i don't defend anymore, i hunt.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 17, 2010)

I like hunting people down as opposed to capturing flags.  Almost every time I've played a game, all of my teammates are the ones who do the capturing.  Leaves me free to hunt the other team down without having to worry about no one capturing or defending.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2010)

juggernauts give me heart attacks :S  they ruin your whole game plan


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 17, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I like hunting people down as opposed to capturing flags.  Almost every time I've played a game, all of my teammates are the ones who do the capturing.  Leaves me free to hunt the other team down without having to worry about no one capturing or defending.



pretty much what I do too


----------



## Creator (Jan 17, 2010)

So i tried a bit of Domination. Using both just camping/defending and Flanking. 

Its just not my cup of soup. Team Death match is where its at.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 17, 2010)

I prefer Mercenary Team Deathmatch, but you're right.  Can't go wrong with plain old killing people; keep it simple.


----------



## Creator (Jan 17, 2010)

I havent really given Mercenary Team death match that much of a try. 

I should. I did some time back when i was crap, but not now.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I'm not a fan of the thermal scope.



Thermal scope is awesome on certain maps. I use it on maps where teams usually are shooting over large distances/sniping on team deathmatch.

If it's an enclosed level, I use the holographic.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 17, 2010)

I much prefer Hardcore Team Deathmatch. Though it is extremely irritating when you get shot by your own teammate. Ended up having my teammate use a grenade launcher and kill me out of a nice little spot I was defending and fucking up my kill streak before. 

I've only killed 2 teammates before. One where I got flashbanged by a teammate that thought I was an enemy and I just sprayed while I was blinded thinking an enemy flashbanged me and killing him. The second, well, I was firing and the dude ran straight into my line of fire.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2010)

Got the 'Did you see that?' challenge! I know it's not the most amazing challenge, but I've been trying to get it for about a week now for the title (which also isn't all that special) and I was excited that the guy jumped directly in front of me.

My accuracy is also steadily reaching 23% which I'm proud of.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 17, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I feel left out.
> 
> Very few people here play on Live .



AlphhRaptorX



I got my first nuke today

feels good


----------



## Gecka (Jan 17, 2010)

Creator said:


> Can i ask something.
> 
> What is everyone's strategy in domination? Do you run in and get the flags or do you flank the opponents and get kills, or do you just camp and kill people as other members of your team get the flags?
> 
> And is it a similar story for HQ?



I defend the first flag we capture

I don't know about yall's experience, but nobody defends that flag, they all just split up and try to capture both at the same time(which sometimes works).



forgotten_hero said:


> I like hunting people down as opposed to capturing flags.  Almost every time I've played a game, all of my teammates are the ones who do the capturing.  Leaves me free to hunt the other team down without having to worry about no one capturing or defending.



I hate people who do this.

Sorry, but I don't give a shit about your K/D ratio, I want to win the game.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2010)

< LIVE

iStay Frosti = Gamertag


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 17, 2010)

Since usually in domination my teammates just run from one flag to another without defending I usually stay back and defend but play support at the same time. A lot of the time I'm showing me enemies the wrath of god by raining down javeline's from the sky (multi-kill). 

If my team is horrible then I usually flank but don't even bother taking flags since I'll get no help so sometimes I just hunt for kills and use my teammates as diversions.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 17, 2010)

Gecka said:


> AlphhRaptorX
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fraust said:


> < LIVE
> 
> iStay Frosti = Gamertag



Mine is LAKER4life13 .


----------



## Newton (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree with Gecka about them tdm fucks who come to play domination

(no offense guize)


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 17, 2010)

Matchmaking is shit in this game if u play by yourself.


----------



## Newton (Jan 17, 2010)

You mean unless you play by yourself.

Try finding a game with a party of 9

Itll take 15 mins in the least, some people get sent to separate games and shit


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 18, 2010)

alrighty, i made an xbox live account with gamertag : narutosimpson

you dudes can add me if you want.

if u want to add me tell me here, i don't want no lurker trolls trying to add me.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2010)

I hate when the game spawns me right next to people. I died four times in a row without hardly being able to move in a match earlier.

Hopefully they fix the spawns when the DLC comes out.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 18, 2010)

Is there going to be a DLC?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> Is there going to be a DLC?



It's been announced quite a while ago.

Spring DLC.

I know for a fact there is going to be more callsigns and maps. Hopefully one or two new game play types (I would like a V.I.P. game mode like in Vegas 2 myself) and some patches.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 18, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Mine is LAKER4life13 .



Apparently I played with you a while back since you were on my recent players a couple days ago. We should all get a NF game going sometime.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Apparently I played with you a while back since you were on my recent players a couple days ago. We should all get a NF game going sometime.



What are the odds of that.

And yeah we should get a NF game going some time.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 18, 2010)

Got my 2nd nuke.	:WOW Man it's so good to know that you pressed that one right directional button set that counter on. than to blast strait to the next year. I always feel like "You my friend, have just seen the light." 

As for the DLC, I'd like more of those co-op missions like over-watch and big brother.


----------



## Tkae (Jan 18, 2010)

LIVE tag: TKaeM

Do we have a clan or something?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 18, 2010)

Susano said:


> You mean unless you play by yourself.
> 
> Try finding a game with a party of 9
> 
> Itll take 15 mins in the least, some people get sent to separate games and shit



True, but when it does work out....it's usually pretty damn fun.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> As for the DLC, I'd like more of those co-op missions like over-watch and big brother.



God yes. Spec ops are awesome and have great potential, to me anyway.


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2010)

Susano said:


> I agree with Gecka about them tdm fucks who come to play domination
> 
> (no offense guize)



Dont apologize those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are annoying


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 18, 2010)

For DLC I want the MW maps back, specifically Crash, Overgrown, Vacant and Crossfire.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 18, 2010)

Vault said:


> Dont apologize those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are annoying



Hold on...even though I do go and kill people in domination, it doesn't mean that I just go do that......most of the times I go around kill people that are trying to take our flag (which is called DEFENDING) and that doesn't make you a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)....a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is somebody that runs around with a care package in his hands with marathon, lightweight and commando (which really is retarded when you can stab somebody from 5 fucking feet away) and technically when you kill somebody in domination while running around your helping your team by stopping that person from capturing a flag.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2010)

First, I hate when I start a match in Domination and C is near us (like in Favela) and it takes five minutes for another person besides me to decide and get it. I do try and do well k/d wise, but I always try to get the flag I'm near if we don't have it.

Second, the spawning in this game is complete shit. I had a game yesterday where I spawned under four predator missiles (after they were launched), under two AC130 shots already fired, and in front or next to five enemies... in the same game. I'm consistently spawned next to or in the line of fire of enemies and it's ridiculous.

Third, we need new maps. I love most of the maps, but I played Terminal 4 times in a row, yes a row, yesterday and it would've been a fifth time if I hadn't backed out. Don't know how that happens.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 18, 2010)

I hate the spawn system so MUCH dude... I feel the same way. IW needs to do something about that


----------



## Creator (Jan 18, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I hate the spawn system so MUCH dude... I feel the same way. IW needs to do something about that



I agree. Although i was thinking of ways to fix it. There hardly is a way to fix the spawn system. Especially in games where you have 8 VS 8, or even more.

In Uncharted 2 you start on the opposite side to where you died. 

So die left and your spawn on the right. Die forward, you spawn at the back. 

But in MW2 you cant really do that since where ever you spawn, you will get shot. Especially in maps like rust.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I defend the first flag we capture
> 
> I don't know about yall's experience, but nobody defends that flag, they all just split up and try to capture both at the same time(which sometimes works).
> 
> ...


Well in my own personal defense, i play TDM the most but when Domination pops up i know what to do.


----------



## Ito (Jan 18, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> For DLC I want the MW maps back, specifically Crash, Overgrown, Vacant and Crossfire.



That's actually a neat idea. Overgrown ftw.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 18, 2010)

Spawning sucks bad, constantly getting spawn killed, and more often as people know where to go more so.... Rust sucks even more. Fun map for 3rd person 1 on 1 but bad for anything else.

As for domination, I try cut off anyone who gets near, I don't see the point in camping around the flag because there's no cover most of the time.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 18, 2010)

I wonder if ther're ever gonna fix NUKE BOOSTING!!!!!!!!!! I HATE MOTHERFUCKERS WHO DO THAT SHIT!!!!!!

But they're probably not gonna do anything about it cause there is no way to stop unless you ban the person who did it.


----------



## Taki (Jan 18, 2010)

MW1 maps are too small for MW2.


----------



## Ito (Jan 18, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I wonder if ther're ever gonna fix NUKE BOOSTING!!!!!!!!!! I HATE MOTHERFUCKERS WHO DO THAT SHIT!!!!!!
> 
> But they're probably not gonna do anything about it cause there is no way to stop unless you ban the person who did it.



How do they nuke boost?


----------



## Newton (Jan 18, 2010)

Light said:


> How do they nuke boost?



Have a friend with tactical insertions on the next team, find a corner and just kill him 25 times. Its fucking irritating when you get nuked and see someone on your team with 0-25 


I'd love some new titles, i hope they make them really hard to get though, i have most of the titles already and i find that there's no real title showing that you have great skill or have done something amazing.

Emblems i don't really care about cuz i love my 8-bit price way too much to change it.

On a side note, I was in a domination game where a guy legitimately got a nuke before the scores crossed 35.

Fastest I've managed is around 80 :S

Danger close is pure fucking lulz


----------



## Creator (Jan 18, 2010)

Susano said:


> Have a friend with tactical insertions on the next team, find a corner and just kill him 25 times. Its fucking irritating when you get nuked and see someone on your team with 0-25



People do that? Thats fucking lulz.  A bit sad, but lulz.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 18, 2010)

Scar-H is beast.


----------



## Newton (Jan 18, 2010)

Ooter said:


> Scar-H is beast.



QFT my friend


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 18, 2010)

Still prefer the ACR and AK over it, personally, but it's the best weapon between the M4 and UMP.


----------



## Creator (Jan 18, 2010)

I cant wait to get the AK. Ak with a grenade launcher looks uber awesome. 

But i hate how you need to be level 70 to get it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 18, 2010)

Creator said:


> I cant wait to get the AK. Ak with a grenade launcher looks uber awesome.
> 
> But i hate how you need to be level 70 to get it.



^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)           .


----------



## Ooter (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll be sure to stick around prestige 0 for the AK. But I have a bitter hate towards grenade launchers they give too much of an edge.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 18, 2010)

Creator said:


> I cant wait to get the AK. Ak with a grenade launcher looks uber awesome.
> 
> But i hate how you need to be level 70 to get it.



I don't intend to use the AK until I get to prestige #10. until then, I will work on the guns that are unlocked way before level 70.


----------



## Newton (Jan 18, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I don't intend to use the AK until I get to prestige #10. until then, I will work on the guns that are unlocked way before level 70.



this

Matchmaking fucking sucks for us today


----------



## Gecka (Jan 18, 2010)

C4 on domination = win


----------



## Newton (Jan 18, 2010)

61-11 on afgan , 2 ac130s, lots of multikills


----------



## Ooter (Jan 18, 2010)

Susano said:


> 61-11 on afgan , 2 ac130s, lots of multikills



Class........?


----------



## Newton (Jan 18, 2010)

Intervention Thermal + FMJ
PP2000 RDS + Extended Mags
Bling Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Ninja Pro

Semtex
Smoke Grenade

Predator
Harrier
AC-130


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 18, 2010)

Dude i got 2 chopper gunners on a match but it was on skidrow, which meant the building became hiding spots...but still 44-8


----------



## Creator (Jan 18, 2010)

Ooter said:


> I'll be sure to stick around prestige 0 for the AK. But I have a bitter hate towards grenade launchers they give too much of an edge.



Oh i hate Grenage lauchers. 

I can never use them and everyone kills me with them.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jan 18, 2010)

Care package glitch STILL isn't blocked on PS3....

And does anyone use that fucking cheap one man army exploit?
The classes reset =_=, so it's basically infinite ammo...


----------



## Newton (Jan 18, 2010)

tbh i hardly ever see anyone using the super speed glitch

The only thing people abuse on ps3 is marathon lightweight and commando pro with a tac knife.

Its a bit annoying, but definitely not as bad as some other things on other platforms


----------



## Creator (Jan 18, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Care package glitch STILL isn't blocked on PS3....
> 
> And does anyone use that fucking cheap one man army exploit?
> The classes reset =_=, so it's basically infinite ammo...



Well that glitch isnt as widely used. I havent seen many use it.

Although i did see a person use the Care Package glitch with LightWeight Pro. 

I saw one person with One Man Army and Danger Close. But not the Pro versions. 

I plan to use Danger Close for my granade launcher since i so bad at use the Launcher then switch to cold blooded.

On a side note. Not many use Cold Blooded.  Almost everyone here does, but not everyone online. Only a select few.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 18, 2010)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> Care package glitch STILL isn't blocked on PS3....
> 
> And does anyone use that fucking cheap one man army exploit?
> The classes reset =_=, so it's basically infinite ammo...



I'm pretty sure that's not an exploit as much as working as intended.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 18, 2010)

Finally got my first nuke and the second I got it I got shot, so I was pretty lucky  63-6


----------



## Newton (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice nakas!


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 18, 2010)

I still need a nuke, how do you guys get them?

=/


----------



## Newton (Jan 18, 2010)

Silenced weapons

and knowing the stages really well

i also got a few through sniping too

harrier -> chopper gunner -> nuke


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 18, 2010)

Playing with randoms is not the way.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 18, 2010)

Finally broke my streak of terrible. Went 25-3 on terminal, then averaged around 18-8 for the next few games.

Finally got the M16, looking forward to swappin my FAL out for that, although the FAL is so so nice.


----------



## Creator (Jan 18, 2010)

Scavenger Pro.
Danger Close Pro.
Perk of your choise.

Weapon of your choise with Grenade launcher.

Semtex and Smoke Grenade.


That will be the next Hax combination.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks susano, and silenced weapons do help alot in getting kills without people noticing
All I used was the Scar-H with FMJ to get it....and always have scavenger pro on because you will run out of ammo, I had scavenger on and I only had 17 bullets before I got the nuke


----------



## Newton (Jan 18, 2010)

Nakas, what perks? and what stage and mode?


Creator, quit selling my secrets


----------



## Gecka (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh god smoke grenades

When I'm on the planting side of Search and Destroy, I'll go to the bomb site that the bomb carrier isn't going to, and throw a smoke at it.

shit turns crazy


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Oh god smoke grenades
> 
> When I'm on the planting side of Search and Destroy, I'll go to the bomb site that the bomb carrier isn't going to, and throw a smoke at it.
> 
> shit turns crazy



everyone throws all the explosives they have in their arsenal into the smoke lol


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 18, 2010)

Susano said:


> Nakas, what perks? and what stage and mode?
> 
> 
> Creator, quit selling my secrets



scavenger pro, stopping power pro, ninja pro

Skidrow and demolition 
harrier, chopper gunner, and nuke


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 18, 2010)

smoke is pretty funny to spam, people don't really know what ot do with themselves.  unless they have thermal , then u r god i guess.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 18, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> smoke is pretty funny to spam, people don't really know what ot do with themselves.  unless they have thermal , then u r god i guess.



Has anyone here ever gotten an entire party to load up with smokes and thermal sights?

Myself and 5 friends did it once. So much fun, especially on Estate.


----------



## Newton (Jan 18, 2010)

Nin and his javelins 

I keep thinking invisible predators are comin at me


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2010)

Susano said:


> I keep thinking invisible predators are comin at me



God, so many times a match has started where my friends and I are like "WTF? People have Predator Missiles? I didn't see it on the map? "


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 18, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Has anyone here ever gotten an entire party to load up with smokes and thermal sights?
> 
> Myself and 5 friends did it once. So much fun, especially on Estate.



sounds fun, when i get those perks i'll try it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 19, 2010)

It's especially fun when the opposing team is holed up in the house and you just smoke the hell out of it.

Panic (for them) and hilarity (for you) ensues.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 19, 2010)

Susano said:


> Nin and his javelins
> 
> I keep thinking invisible predators are comin at me





It's okay me and my Javelins got your back man. 

Good games, it was fun teaming with you, Chem and Scientist, we need to form team NF again sometime soon.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 19, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> It's especially fun when the opposing team is holed up in the house and you just smoke the hell out of it.
> 
> Panic (for them) and hilarity (for you) ensues.



flashbangs are alright too, but i always end up disorienting myself.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> flashbangs are alright too, but i always end up disorienting myself.



I hate when that happens.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, I hate when I throw them through the windows, but they hit the frame and bounce back right at me.


----------



## Creator (Jan 19, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> flashbangs are alright too, but i always end up disorienting myself.



Not once have i thrown a flash bang and ended up not disorienting myself. 


A way to make the combo more hax. Add in a Bazoka. Smoke and then spam.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys make smoke sound epic, it does freak me out whenever I get smoked. I'mma put it into one of my classes.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 19, 2010)

i got tired of flashing/stunning myself so damn much

so i tried out smokes

haven't changed them out since


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2010)

Claymores are epic when combined with smoke grenades.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2010)

Lol speaking of smoke grenades and claymores, some newb carried on popping smoke and capturing flags, i was sick and tired of constantly having to regain flags offa him so i would set up claymores there, i dont know how many double kills i got that match  

Finished my last game yesterday 40-11, i think im getting there, my set up is almost complete :ho Only level 38 when i hit 43 its rape time


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm pretty set with the M16 and the M93. Slowly making my way to cold blooded pro, so that'll be nice. 

Other than that the only gun i really want is the ACR.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2010)

Ump is nice but at a long distance some times just forget it.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 19, 2010)

Vault said:


> Ump is nice but at a long distance some times just forget it.



single fire it and it's godly long range.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2010)

Some distances i forget it if i had the M16 on the other hand...


----------



## Newton (Jan 19, 2010)

Just burst it and it rapes long range too


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2010)

Again at SOME ranges its impossible.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 19, 2010)

Susano said:


> Just burst it and it rapes long range too



these. 



Violent-nin said:


> It's okay me and my Javelins got your back man.
> 
> Good games, it was fun teaming with you, Chem and Scientist, we need to form team NF again sometime soon.



I think it is official that its best to play with a team of guys who are actually good at the game. my ratio of games won has gone up in the past few days due to regular play time with you guys.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2010)

Creator is funny, played with him yesterday and lol he just john rambos the situation xD


----------



## Newton (Jan 19, 2010)

He's getting better, and he's sniping better too.

Team NF usually dominates, except for those rare games, which is why we need to talk strategy


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2010)

My internet died mid game yesterday and domination plz guys  I cant play TDM for shit


----------



## Newton (Jan 19, 2010)

Ground war then? So everyone gets a little of what they want


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2010)

Thats a great idea, what time is the gang usually assembled?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm still not as good as some people who play on these forums. I can do well in some matches and maps but when I suck it clearly shows.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 19, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> these.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is official that its best to play with a team of guys who are actually good at the game. my ratio of games won has gone up in the past few days due to regular play time with you guys.



I agree. My win ratio has gone up as well from playing with you guys, I can usually play the way I like to with you guys rather than dealing with the pressure of carrying of the team like I usually do.



Susano said:


> He's getting better, and he's sniping better too.
> 
> Team NF usually dominates, except for those rare games, which is why we need to talk strategy



Strategy is simple, we win they lose. 

Just kidding lol. If you guys have a certain strategy I'm all for it. Usually I'm trying to look after you guys or I'm trying to cause a big diversion with my javelines and such so you guys have an easier time taking them out.


----------



## Newton (Jan 19, 2010)

I see 5 on


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 19, 2010)

I wish to join this legendary band of brothers known as "Team NF" 

GT: Ticklebutton 

/yes, im aware it sounds gay as hell
/yes, people make fun of it
/yes, owning said people is hilarious.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 19, 2010)

xobx party, let me on: gamertag narutosimpson, tell me your id if u add me


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 19, 2010)

Lol, Team NF.

I still roll as ÆSIR.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 19, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Lol, Team NF.
> 
> I still roll as ÆSIR.



That's cause your gay.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2010)

Just got a headshot with an RPG...didn't even know that was possible.


----------



## Newton (Jan 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> That's cause your gay.



QFT 



forgotten_hero said:


> Just got a headshot with an RPG...didn't even know that was possible.



Indeed sir 

with a predator too


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2010)

Holy shit, I can't stand not having my killstreaks or perks or equipment or weapons or attachments. -_-

I'd love to join you guys regardless... I'm fine with the FAMAS or SCAR until I unlock better things. And if you play with me you don't have to worry about UAVs 'cause I average like 5 a game if I have it equipped. ;]

iStay Frosti on the Xbox.


----------



## Newton (Jan 19, 2010)

We are fucking RAPING


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 19, 2010)

Good games guys, definitely team NF domination.

Stupid Derail.


----------



## Newton (Jan 19, 2010)

I know, most boring map ever


----------



## Ooter (Jan 19, 2010)

Good games team NF.

I hated Derail too, and Rundown was pretty bad, Quarry was awesome though, took down 4 with 1 predator lol. Learn a lot playing with you guys.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jan 19, 2010)

Have you hear about that glitch that gives you -5,000,000 XP


----------



## Newton (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank god I'm on ps3


----------



## Gecka (Jan 19, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Just got a headshot with an RPG...didn't even know that was possible.



I've gotten semtexed on the head

shit sucked

but i came back with C4 on his nuts


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 19, 2010)

damn i missed you guys......i got too much school work in physics nowadays (if anyone takes this, its a nightmare  ) 

Once college starts in the fall i'm not gonna have any free time


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2010)

That's what I thought...but then budget cuts kicked in.  And well, since a lot of classes are being cut, they reduced the number of units you can sign up for at the beginning of registration.  After all that...well, lets just say I have a lot more time on my hands now.


----------



## ChompRock (Jan 19, 2010)

So... Aug Hbar... Anyone else loving it?


----------



## Ooter (Jan 19, 2010)

Endurance 117 said:


> Have you hear about that glitch that gives you -5,000,000 XP



Heard about that. Quite sad.


----------



## ChompRock (Jan 19, 2010)

Ooter said:


> Heard about that. Quite sad.



Wat  Now I have to think twice about killing people in *Cod*?


----------



## Little Washu (Jan 19, 2010)

Gamertag: MeangreenZaku.

I'll try to get on tomorrow around 3ish if anyone wants to play.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 19, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> That's what I thought...but then budget cuts kicked in.  And well, since a lot of classes are being cut, they reduced the number of units you can sign up for at the beginning of registration.  After all that...well, lets just say I have a lot more time on my hands now.



truee but im doing mechanical engineering which basically means I won't have a life due to the amount of work in mathematics.


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 19, 2010)

My kill/death ratio is slowly going to 1 again  only a few games off from going over and beyond. 

Took me about a week to figure out how to play. :[


----------



## Platinum (Jan 19, 2010)

My K/D ratio is at 1.1 and rising slowly upwards.

Also anyone that uses Marathon+Lightweight+Commando+ a fucking Carepackage in their hand can go die in a fire.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 20, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> truee but im doing mechanical engineering which basically means I won't have a life due to the amount of work in mathematics.



Haha...depends on the school.  Some of my friends are second year mechanical engineers and because the department is so big, they've only been able to take the Intro class.  Everything else is G.E.'s.  Which to be fair, include Calculus and Sciences.

And my K/D ratio is 1.1 right now.  Probably gonna drop when I start to work on unlocking all of the attachments for all guns.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 20, 2010)

Unlocked the M1014 todaypek

fucking owned in free-for-all with it


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Unlocked the M1014 todaypek
> 
> fucking owned in free-for-all with it



It's my shotgun of choice. It's a fucking beast.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 20, 2010)

*irl, which gun would you want to own from mw2?*

irl, which gun would you want to own from mw2?

I would want the barrett .50, cause the main character in darker than black uses something like it as her main weapon.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2010)

P90 or Desert Eagle .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 20, 2010)

barett can take down tanks. desert eagle is a handheld cannon 

finally beat "estate takedown" in spec ops, shit! 4 juggernauts.  the key was the thermal sniper and planting more claymores. made all the difference


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd want Commando Pro.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 20, 2010)

that's not a gun


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2010)

Nor are you.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 20, 2010)

FAL / M14. Semi-automatic rifles <3


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd choose the Wazoo, it's worth the most.


----------



## Newton (Jan 20, 2010)

Javelin for me


----------



## Ooter (Jan 20, 2010)

Ak-47, all the cool guys have it.



ChompRock said:


> Wat  Now I have to think twice about killing people in *Cod*?



Yup.... And carefully too. Word has it, it's coming to PS3......


----------



## Creator (Jan 20, 2010)

I would use the M4. 

Just because its awesome.  Or the Tac knife with Marathon pro.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 20, 2010)

^ you would shit ur pants if i just shoot a round in the air from the barrett .50 : "don't bring a tac knife to a gun fight"


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 20, 2010)

One Man Army Pro is handy as fuck on certain maps. Run out of ammo? claymores? grenades? Swap that shit out in 3 seconds and you're good to go!


----------



## Creator (Jan 20, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> One Man Army Pro is handy as fuck on certain maps. Run out of ammo? claymores? grenades? Swap that shit out in 3 seconds and you're good to go!



Scavenger pro?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 20, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I'd choose the Wazoo, it's worth the most.



$40,000 of raw kickass

But the barret .50 cal uses, well, .50 caliber bullets that cost $60 a bullet


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Creator said:


> Scavenger pro?



You have to collect bags for that.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2010)

Scavenger pro pwns Sleight of Hand, shit is awesome. 

The gun i would take is the chopper gunner, its a GUNship after all


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 20, 2010)

They're both good, it just depends on your set up and play style. 

I'm beginning to like SoH a lot more now though. The quicker ADS technically lets you acquire your target faster and get the first bullet on them, and faster reloading enables you to return fire very fast(which also means you're almost never killed because of reloading). 

However you may need to end up using another weapon, but that's not too bad since almost all of the weapons in the game are good anyways.

I always love getting more claymores though. Everyone using scavenger knows what I'm talking about =D

Before I prestiged, my SoH setup was:

FAL Holographic
Raffica Akimbo

Sleight of Hand
Stopping Power
Steady Aim

FAL is a 2 hit kill at any range, so ammo isn't entirely a problem. Raffica Akimbo is a counterfeit 1887 Akimbo. I don't know if I should switch out stopping power for something else though. Without it, long range is 3 hit kill, but I'm not sure if one extra shot long range is comparable to cold blooded(or another tier 2 perk).

Also, I tried out 1887 Bling today. Simply outrageous. I felt invincible with it. You can literally just walk into enemy lines and win.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 20, 2010)

I tend to use SoH in hardcore matches - you don't burn through as much ammo on that. Quick aim is also handy, as you'll need the advantage in a 1v1 situation.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2010)

Susano said:


> Javelin for me



 

You stole my response. 

Javeline aka finger of god (Diablo 1 reference). 

@Ooter

Your winning kill with the predator missile on those 4 guys was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2010)

Thats why you dont run much when you have Scavenger pro, you aim fast down the sight than a running person who has to stop them aim down the sight even when they have SOH


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh fudge ye, internet is back.

Time to teabag me some nubs.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 20, 2010)

I refuse to pay for a pc fps which doesn't have server dedi support. 

No this isn't some attempt at a boycott or whatever, I just think it would be a complete waste of money.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2010)

40-4 on Favela, holla!

Current kill-streak: Harrier Strike, Pave-Low, Chopper Gunner

AKA killocide. Just gotta make sure to get a kill before the Pavelow after you call it in.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 20, 2010)

Anyone wants to play on Xbox LIVE add me. Now Riding Neon is my GamerTag. Just Message me telling me you're from NF and I'll add you.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2010)

I wouldn't add someone with that kind of retarded avatar and user title.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2010)

Atleast Carte 2 was the best out of all three  Give him that atleast.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2010)

Not gonna after the auto-tune and 'best rapper alive' shit.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 20, 2010)

IMO Wayne isn't terrible, just nowhere near "the best rapper alive".

Honestly i don't even think he really sees himself that way, its just part of his persona. Or he's just a douchebag ha.

Lil Wayne fans piss me off more than Lil Wayne ever could. Also he's one of the shittiest live performers i've ever seen. Came 3 hours late (so people left and my friends and i got in free on our way back from a party), then grumbled and swayed for about 20 minutes, and finally went back stage (to presumably do some kind of stimulating drug) and came back all hyped up and did a decent job on the remaining songs.


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2010)

Lol syrup 

I cant stand him personally

Finally got my M16 back


----------



## Ecthy (Jan 20, 2010)

I really like this game, been playing it some (lvl 46, not prestige) and I find it quite amusing. the only thing I don't like is that there's no dedicated servers. but I can live with that.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 20, 2010)

why are we talking about lil wayne? is there nothing about mw2 worth discussing?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 20, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> 40-4 on Favela, holla!
> 
> Current kill-streak: Harrier Strike, Pave-Low, Chopper Gunner
> 
> AKA killocide. Just gotta make sure to get a kill before the Pavelow after you call it in.



These killstreaks never last in games I'm in. Before I prestiged I shot everything down (on their way to the map, before they even settled down) and now that I don't have my Stinger everyone else seems to have one and shoot simultaneously. I had a Chopper Gunner this morning and after I killed 4 people, everyone camped in one building and shot me down from a window at the exact same time...

Talk about great communication or ridiculous coincidence.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2010)

Eh, I shot down 15 before I got shot down.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> IMO Wayne isn't terrible, just nowhere near "the best rapper alive".
> 
> Honestly i don't even think he really sees himself that way, its just part of his persona. Or he's just a douchebag ha.
> 
> Lil Wayne fans piss me off more than Lil Wayne ever could. Also he's one of the shittiest live performers i've ever seen. Came 3 hours late (so people left and my friends and i got in free on our way back from a party), then grumbled and swayed for about 20 minutes, and finally went back stage (to presumably do some kind of stimulating drug) and came back all hyped up and did a decent job on the remaining songs.




Basically I agree, he isn't terrible but he's far from the greatest. He mumbles a bit too much for me at times and I think personally he acts like a fucking idiot but some of his songs aren't bad.

Either way Jay Z > Lil Wayne.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2010)

Im sorry but Kanye is the best rapper of all time. OF ALL TIME. 

but onto _srsz buiznezz_.... Is anyone here upset that MW2 didn't win GOTY award?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2010)

Not really. Single-player was epic but much worse than the previous as far as story went. Multi-player is more of the same but upgraded. Enjoyable but not amazing.

Batman: Arkham Asylum was GotY for me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Im sorry but Kanye is the best rapper of all time. OF ALL TIME.
> 
> but onto _srsz buiznezz_.... Is anyone here upset that MW2 didn't win GOTY award?



Not really. MW2 is an improvement over MW, but not by a huge margin.

Also, the amount of glitches/bugs/hacks popping up make it unworthy of winning GOTY imo.

Especially that -5mil XP shit.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank god you guys aren't upset.. a buddy of mine is raging over the fact that Uncharted2 won instead of MW2..  I tried explaining to her why but all she did was rage about how MW2 storyline >> U2 ...  _Womenz_, right?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2010)

Nah I didn't expect it to take game of the year, it's still a pretty solid game though.

PS. It's no GoldenEye 64.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 20, 2010)

I felt that the only reason why I play it is because it's actually like Goldeneye lol

just a... "modern" version of it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2010)

Haha, it's actually the same for me. While I like FPS's none as been able to compare to GoldenEye for me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Thank god you guys aren't upset.. a buddy of mine is raging over the fact that Uncharted2 won instead of MW2..  I tried explaining to her why but all she did was rage about how MW2 storyline >> U2 ...  _Womenz_, right?



MW2's story isn't even that good. The presentation, action, and music are  amazing, but as far as substance goes its definitely lacking. 

It's kind of like a Michael Bay movie (think "The Rock" not "Transformers")



Violent-nin said:


> Haha, it's actually the same for me. While I like FPS's none as been able to compare to GoldenEye for me.



I might be raged on for this, but IMO Perfect Dark clearly surpassed Goldeneye. Although for its time Goldeneye was incredible, and PD did have some frame rate issues.


----------



## Taki (Jan 20, 2010)

Laying off MW2 for a while, stupid negative xp hack.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm doing the same. Honestly if that happened to me im not sure if i could continue to play the game.


----------



## Taki (Jan 20, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I'm doing the same. Honestly if that happened to me im not sure if i could continue to play the game.



And the patch (which we know how long that will take), will not reset any ranks. So anyone affected = fucked.

Prolly trading it in anyway for BFBC 2.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I might be raged on for this, but IMO Perfect Dark clearly surpassed Goldeneye. Although for its time Goldeneye was incredible, and PD did have some frame rate issues.



Everyone has their opinion so there's not much I can say. Perfect Dark was good, most people like it over GoldenEye because of the addition of bots, personally GoldenEye is just on a whole other level overall.


----------



## Creator (Jan 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Is anyone here upset that MW2 didn't win GOTY award?



Nothing against COD. But Uncharted 2 is probably the best game which came out this year. 



Hangat?r said:


> Batman: Arkham Asylum was GotY for me.



Fail. It has little replay value. I finished it with ease. I am seriously, its too easy. 

Atleast with Uncharted you have to take up intellegent positions and move around to avoid getting raped by enemies.

Add in the epic Online. 

Uncharted 2 takes it. Although admitively, Batman was decent. The graphics were epic.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry if it's already been stated but what won game of the year?


----------



## Creator (Jan 20, 2010)

Panic said:


> Sorry if it's already been stated but what won game of the year?



I actually dont know. I am interested to find out.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 20, 2010)

Should have been Modern Warfare 2 for sure. Hold on, I'll see if I can find it on the web.

Edit: It was Uncharted 2: Among Thieves. Bullshit.


----------



## Creator (Jan 20, 2010)

Panic said:


> Should have been Modern Warfare 2 for sure. Hold on, I'll see if I can find it on the web.
> 
> Edit: It was Uncharted 2: Among Thieves. Bullshit.



I knew it. 

Like i said. Nothing against COD. But no game could have beaten Uncharted 2. It was just the perfect mix.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 20, 2010)

I really want to play Uncharted 2....the first was awesome


----------



## Newton (Jan 20, 2010)

Creator, come online


----------



## Ito (Jan 20, 2010)

What's the negative XP hack?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 20, 2010)

Light said:


> What's the negative XP hack?



You kill hacked guy, you gain -5,000,000 XP.

Awesome huh


----------



## Ito (Jan 20, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> You kill hacked guy, you gain -5,000,000 XP.
> 
> Awesome huh



Wow. This game is starting to get ridiculous with these hacks. 

I'm almost starting to think Infinity Ward just left these glitches alone for us to find.


----------



## Newton (Jan 20, 2010)

Its not IW, its JTAG Xboxs messing with the code

Thanks god its not on ps3


----------



## Gecka (Jan 20, 2010)

Not a glitch

just assholes with a lot of spare time and tech know-how


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 20, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> You kill hacked guy, you gain -5,000,000 XP.
> 
> Awesome huh



That's seriously happening nowadays? 

I hope that they can at least patch this up quickly.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2010)

Susano said:


> Its not IW, its JTAG Xboxs messing with the code
> 
> *Thanks god its not on ps3*



Bolded for truth.


----------



## Ito (Jan 20, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Bolded for truth.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 20, 2010)

NF is dominating today.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jan 20, 2010)

Just went 55-12 in Demolition. Beast mode. I got into the spawn and then got chopper gunner.


----------



## Newton (Jan 20, 2010)

Sage u on ps3?


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Thank god you guys aren't upset.. a buddy of mine is raging over the fact that Uncharted2 won instead of MW2..  I tried explaining to her why but all she did was rage about how MW2 storyline >> U2 ...  _Womenz_, right?



has she even played uncharted 2? I have noticed that all the people who say uncharted 2 doesn't deserve game of the year award are the people who haven't played the game.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2010)

Demolition gives you a shit load of XP.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 20, 2010)

Panic said:


> Should have been Modern Warfare 2 for sure. Hold on, I'll see if I can find it on the web.
> 
> Edit: It was Uncharted 2: Among Thieves. *Bullshit*.



Far from it. Have you played Uncharted 2? It's a lot better than MW2. The story in MW2 didn't make sense. I also think COD4's multiplayer is better than MW2's. I'm not trolling, I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 20, 2010)

Look i like games where things go BOOM like everyone else that being said
THIS GAME BETTER LEAVE ME WITH A NEED TO REPLAY or ITS GONE LIKE YESTERDAY'S Super Mario Bros


----------



## Ito (Jan 20, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Far from it. Have you played Uncharted 2? It's a lot better than MW2. The story in MW2 didn't make sense. I also think COD4's multiplayer is better than MW2's. I'm not trolling, I'm just stating my opinion.



I'm glad you edited your post. It makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 20, 2010)

Light said:


> I'm glad you edited your post. It makes a lot more sense now.



Yeah.. it's 3 AM here.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2010)

Surprise surprise NF dominated once again today.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 21, 2010)

I sadly figured out today that I'm am not a true and through sniper.

SMG's are my repertoire apparently, as I went around with UMP 45 and P90 getting my killstreaks with nearly every life

But the WA2000 is still my bitch


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 21, 2010)

TEAM NF DOMINATION!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2010)

Sonikku you dominated today geez, some games it was basically all you and Susano tearing it up.

I`m just gonna start calling you ST for short lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> Fail. It has little replay value. I finished it with ease. I am seriously, its too easy.
> 
> Atleast with Uncharted you have to take up intellegent positions and move around to avoid getting raped by enemies.
> 
> ...



Lol no. Story was epic, it's motherfucking Batman and does it justice, the depth was amazing and the combat was some of the best in video-game history as far as fluidity goes.

As far as being too easy, that's probably explained by you playing it on the lowest difficulty setting. If you play on medium or especially the highest, it becomes a great fucking challenge. It's basically, as far as gameplay goes, everything MGS aspires to be.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 21, 2010)

Those PS3 Team NF guys. The PSN name is ViolenceFight. Add Me, Kill Bitches, Repeat as necessary.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2010)

Violence Fight said:


> Those PS3 Team NF guys. The PSN name is ViolenceFight. Add Me, Kill Bitches, Repeat as necessary.



Added. You better be good or your kicked off team NF. 

Just kidding.


----------



## Creator (Jan 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol no. Story was epic, it's motherfucking Batman and does it justice, the depth was amazing and the combat was some of the best in video-game history as far as fluidity goes.
> 
> As far as being too easy, that's probably explained by you playing it on the lowest difficulty setting. If you play on medium or especially the highest, it becomes a great fucking challenge. It's basically, as far as gameplay goes, everything MGS aspires to be.



The story of Batman was alright, although it wasnt anything that wow. The combat wasnt all that great. Infact the game didnt even require you to get into direct combat. Just hide and take them out. Which i admit, was quite interesting. 

Actually i didnt play it in the easiest difficultly. I rarely play games in their lowest difficulty. 

Metal Gear Solid 4, now that was a brilliant game. Although the amount of time spent on cut scenes was frustrating. It was great, but frustrating.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, that Negative XP hack reminds me of GoW 2, you'ld get into the server then it would kick you and you would lose 20 plus million xp.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah I now realize it`s pointless going after all the gun titles till I reach the final prestige, now I have to change for now and not bother with them.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 21, 2010)

Kills for gun titles carry over every prestige.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2010)

am playin now  gow collection is coming tomorrow so i will pass time with cod. get in bitches.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 21, 2010)

Team NF did do well yesterday. 

I think I am improving by playing with you guys.


----------



## Newton (Jan 21, 2010)

Team NF ftw 

The thing i like is that, is one of us has a bad game, there's always 2 or more ripping up the enemy so we still win. Nin, don't be modest, you didn't go even close to negative once yesterday, and ST and Fad, i'll just leave unsuspecting enemies to find out for themselves .

My thumb has recovered from the fight with the knife, so tonight definitely


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 21, 2010)

shit lag fucked me.. will try later and see


----------



## Vault (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow what a beast of a day fucking hell im raping 35-7, 38-4, 26-3, 31-7 etc all matches im playing im hurting the guys, predator, harrier then Pavelow ftw


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2010)

You like my former set-up, huh?


----------



## Creator (Jan 21, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Team NF did do well yesterday.



Indeed.

Anyone else see the 20:4 i got yesterday in Skidrow. 

Which brings me to this. The person whose Username is Boiboi or something along those lines, the one who got like 35:5. Wtf dude. Thats beast level. 

We could have just sat there and still won the game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Kills for gun titles carry over every prestige.



Yeah what I meant is basically by time I get close to getting all the titles for a single gun I`m already set to prestige. I don`t enjoy using one gun the entire time through one prestige run. 

So basically I plan to just wait till I reach the final prestige level then go after the titles when I don`t have to worry about prestige resetting all the unlockables and such on the guns.

Chem you dominated early this morning, BH did pretty damn well too, you guys carried me.

I just started my 3rd prestige and used the UMP a bit, my god that gun is something else I was just tearing through waves of guys like nothing.


----------



## Creator (Jan 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah what I meant is basically by time I get close to getting all the titles for a single gun I`m already set to prestige. I don`t enjoy using one gun the entire time through one prestige run.



Really? I am 61 and i already finished the M4, need 11 Penetration kills for the Scar, 40 Penetrations kill with ACR and like 25 with Sniper.


----------



## Vault (Jan 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You like my former set-up, huh?



The set up is godly. im thinking of rotating between the Pavelow and a Chopper gunner, what you think?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 21, 2010)

Finally got my first nuke using the One-Man-Noobtube setup on Terminal. It was a great feeling but I feel kinda dirty for using that setup. It was so easy 

31-1 in that game (the 1 death of course being the nuke)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 21, 2010)

I might try that once I unlock the nuke again. I had it before I went prestige but I never got to use it.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> Team NF ftw
> 
> The thing i like is that, is one of us has a bad game, there's always 2 or more ripping up the enemy so we still win. Nin, don't be modest, you didn't go even close to negative once yesterday, and ST and Fad, i'll just leave unsuspecting enemies to find out for themselves .
> 
> *My thumb has recovered from the fight with the knife, so tonight definitely *



good news  

I had a short game yesterday, tonight should be much longer for me 



Violent-nin said:


> I just started my 3rd prestige and used the UMP a bit, my god that gun is something else I was just tearing through waves of guys like nothing.



lol, are you just discovering the UMP? I fell in love with that gun way back before I even prestiged. that gun blurs the line between an assault rifle and a sub machine gun.


----------



## Creator (Jan 21, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Finally got my first nuke using the One-Man-Noobtube setup on Terminal. It was a great feeling but I feel kinda dirty for using that setup. It was so easy
> 
> 31-1 in that game (the 1 death of course being the nuke)



You mean one man Army and Danger close? 

Aint you glad i posted the video?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> You mean one man Army and Danger close?
> 
> Aint you glad i posted the video?



Actually, I had an explosive class before that video but instead of One Man Army I had Scavenger. It was my Wasteland and Terminal class. But that vid did show me that One Man Army had its advantages.


----------



## Vault (Jan 21, 2010)

Man i fucking hate nubtubers so fucking frustrating


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 21, 2010)

yu guys gotta let me know when you guys play. Add me on msn or aim.


----------



## D1am0nds (Jan 21, 2010)

I need more practice with this game lol......the players online are beast, i need some work.


----------



## Creator (Jan 21, 2010)

D1am0nds said:


> I need more practice with this game lol......the players online are beast, i need some work.



PS3 of Xbox? Also, the only way to get better is to play. 

You can take tips from watching players who post videos on youtube. Although most of them do tend to get a tad bit lucky, or have been playing so its basically like being a fat man looking at a guy with six pack. It inverts your penor.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2010)

Heh, 28-1 on Skidrow. Harrier + Pave-Low + Chopper Gunner = rape.

Would've gotten a perfect match if I was a little more patient.


----------



## Creator (Jan 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Heh, 28-1 on Skidrow. Harrier + Pave-Low + Chopper Gunner = rape.
> 
> Would've gotten a perfect match if I was a little more patient.



What set up did you use? Ie gun and perk?


----------



## Newton (Jan 21, 2010)

52-4 Highrise is lulz


----------



## Cenyane (Jan 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> PS3 of Xbox? Also, the only way to get better is to play.
> 
> You can take tips from watching players who post videos on youtube. Although most of them do tend to get a tad bit lucky, or have been playing so its basically like being a fat man looking at a guy with six pack. It inverts your penor.



The *only* way to be beast is to: get your ass kicked and learn from your mistakes to be beast on your own. 

And I learned that the hard way back in CoD4


----------



## ChompRock (Jan 21, 2010)

How lucky of me... So I'm playing on Estate, and as I'm walking, a crate literally rolls down the hill and lands right in front of me. There's a Chopper Gunner in it.  Lets just say there was some manic cackling going on as I mowed people down.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2010)

Same as I always do, Scavenger, Cold-Blooded and Ninja Pro.

As a gun I used the AUG HBAR and akimbo Rangers I picked up off an enemy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I got spawned right when my teammate's care package was coming in.  Spawned right underneath it.  

Sometimes, I really hate the spawn system.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm already getting tired of the game, though. =/


----------



## ChompRock (Jan 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Same as I always do, Scavenger, Cold-Blooded and Ninja Pro.
> 
> As a gun I used the AUG HBAR and akimbo Rangers I picked up off an enemy.



Nice setup you've got going, almost exactly the same as mine. Only, I go with M93 Raffica in place of a shotgun.  Gotta' love that thing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2010)

Kinda hard at lvl 37. But ye, Raffica is beastly. I still prefer dual shotties, personally, but that'll have to wait.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2010)

ChompRock said:


> Nice setup you've got going, almost exactly the same as mine. Only, I go with M93 Raffica in place of a shotgun.  Gotta' love that thing.



This. 

Pocket M16 FTW.


----------



## Ito (Jan 21, 2010)

*Prepares for stabbings*

I hate the M93 Raffica.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2010)

Light said:


> *Prepares for stabbings*
> 
> I hate the M93 Raffica.



*stabs*

Seriously though, for what reasons? Although i must admit, turning a corner and putting 66 bullets into someone in about 2 seconds is really satisfying. G18 is my second favorite MP, although i can't speak for the TMP yet.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2010)

TMP is shit. First machine pistol is a lot better. TMP has too small a clip and too much recoil.


----------



## Ito (Jan 21, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> *stabs*
> 
> Seriously though, for what reasons? Although i must admit, turning a corner and putting 66 bullets into someone in about 2 seconds is really satisfying. G18 is my second favorite MP, although i can't speak for the TMP yet.



For one, the range on it is terrible. Even up close, it takes a while to kill someone. I don't know, everyone has their preferences I guess.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 21, 2010)

Light said:


> For one, the range on it is terrible. Even up close, it takes a while to kill someone. I don't know, everyone has their preferences I guess.



Are we talking about the same gun? Close range is one burst for me, maybe 2 depending on where i hit them. Mid range is normally 2 bursts.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 21, 2010)

Getting on in about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Newton (Jan 21, 2010)

No range? Not for me; it does well at any range (for long a RDS helps of course).

And so long as the 3 shots connect their dead (unless its silenced without stopping power)

Also, the 3 shots fire faster than standard automatic guns, meaning it kills faster than them if the shots connect


----------



## Ito (Jan 21, 2010)

Maybe I'll have to give it another shot. The times I've used it, I've hated it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2010)

You can't complain about Raffica's range. Seriously. That thing has the exact same stats as the M16/FAMAS.


----------



## Ito (Jan 21, 2010)

I was on Derail and tried to kill someone long range, and it was total shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2010)

Lag/aim would more likely be the problem than the gun.


----------



## Ito (Jan 21, 2010)

I had a five-bar connection and good enough aim.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2010)

You also have to take into account THEIR connection.

And sure. Just keep in mind that aiming for the groin doesn't make it a one-shot kill.


----------



## Creator (Jan 21, 2010)

I can never use burst weapons. 

I am so bad at useing them.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 21, 2010)

Vault said:


> Man i fucking hate nubtubers so fucking frustrating



I do too. But it got me my first nuke


----------



## Newton (Jan 21, 2010)

Fuckin matchmaking


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 21, 2010)

sorry i left guys, my connection was 3 bars alot so i decided to play by myself for a bit


----------



## Newton (Jan 21, 2010)

With the way match making was fucking up, i don't blame you


----------



## Gecka (Jan 21, 2010)

Well fuck, my xbox 360 finally gave out (graphics card i think, because my screen got fuzzy when i started high-graphic games like MW2)

fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> Really? I am 61 and i already finished the M4, need 11 Penetration kills for the Scar, 40 Penetrations kill with ACR and like 25 with Sniper.



Wait have you done prestige yet? In prestige you need 2500 kills and 1000 head shots as well to master the gun to get titles.



The Scientist said:


> lol, are you just discovering the UMP? I fell in love with that gun way back before I even prestiged. that gun blurs the line between an assault rifle and a sub machine gun.



I know of it's broken tactics for a while lol, but I usually stay away from it because I like giving myself a challenge. 



Biscuits said:


> yu guys gotta let me know when you guys play. Add me on msn or aim.



Trying to figure which I actually use more, aim or msn.


----------



## Newton (Jan 21, 2010)

Yo ill be playing some R&C, so just invite me if yall get a team goin and I'll switch games


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> Yo ill be playing some R&C, so just invite me if yall get a team goin and I'll switch games



Right now all I see me and Chem online.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice job ignoring me.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey, getting on now for about an hour. Matchmaking really tries my patience though, lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Nice job ignoring me.



Haha, sorry didn't see you online. 



Sonikku Tilt said:


> Hey, getting on now for about an hour. Matchmaking really tries my patience though, lol.



Alright, I'm gonna try and organize a party, but I fail at it.


----------



## Newton (Jan 22, 2010)

Not bad today Team NF


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 22, 2010)

crixpack i didn't know you hated us so much T_T


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 22, 2010)

Chem speaks the truth.

Yeah team NF did ok, I'm failing at the moment. I've been a bullet magnet today, should of used a riot shield. :sweat


----------



## Newton (Jan 22, 2010)

I dont hate you all 

Nin you didn't do bad, you just didn't get constant godlike ratios like you usually do


----------



## Creator (Jan 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Well fuck, my xbox 360 finally gave out (graphics card i think, because my screen got fuzzy when i started high-graphic games like MW2)
> 
> fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck



Lol. Xbox and high-graphics dont go together. 



Violent-nin said:


> Wait have you done prestige yet? In prestige you need 2500 kills and 1000 head shots as well to master the gun to get titles.



No. 

I got the title after i unlocked all the attachments. I havent gotten around to the rest. 

If after prestige it will reset, no point in me trying to get 1000 headshots. I just unlocked the title and switched guns. Did it for the Scar-H just now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2010)

The Prestige challenges carry the kill count over to new prestiges.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The Prestige challenges carry the kill count over to new prestiges.



that was god sent. I hope to complete the veteran challenge and the master challenge for a gun in each class by the time I get to the 10th prestige


----------



## Vault (Jan 22, 2010)

Lol killing someone with a flash bang is lulz have been doing it alot


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The Prestige challenges carry the kill count over to new prestiges.



Yeah I saw that now, so damn glad it carriers over. 

Either way I still plan to not invest in one guy the entire time till I reach the final prestige, doing that is too god damn boring.

@Susano

Yeah I usually have really good K/D, but lately I've been failing hard. 

My overall K/D would of been amazing if I had not fooled around so much when I first got on multiplayer.


----------



## Newton (Jan 22, 2010)

Mine too, cept i love demoliton, and i mean real demo other than just playing for kills, it fucks up your kills baad.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> Mine too, cept i love demoliton, and i mean real demo other than just playing for kills, it fucks up your kills baad.



Oh yeah. Demolition and CTF is an easy way to fuck up your K/D ratio.. but they are so fun.  

Course, as you said, that is if you decide to actually do the objectives and not hang back.


----------



## Ito (Jan 22, 2010)

I changed my mind about the Raffica. I used it on Rundown and it raped.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 22, 2010)

Light said:


> I changed my mind about the Raffica. I used it on Rundown and it raped.





We told you so.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 22, 2010)

Akimbo rafficas

oh god


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 22, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Oh yeah. Demolition and CTF is an easy way to fuck up your K/D ratio.. but they are so fun.
> 
> Course, as you said, that is if you decide to actually do the objectives and not hang back.



Actually, I went 25 - 0 in CTF on Wasteland using Intervention the whole map, while actually capturing flags. I captured the most flags for my team, and basically won us the game, lol.

Also, I'm getting on now, in case anybody wants to know, but there will be a point in my play time where I take a break because there's a special concert being broadcasted live for the Haiti situation, and I gotta see my boy Jay-Z perform.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jan 22, 2010)

66-12 on demolition yesterday. Just when I thought I was going to be consistently good I keep going negative in S&D


----------



## Newton (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice work today guys

I started off raping...


... and then descended into shit


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 22, 2010)

i missed you guys again.....ehhh i've been playing crappy this week....i've developed a hatred against grenade launchers now


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm online, Add me. ViolenceFight on PSN. I cant seem to find the page with everyones PSN otherwise I'd be adding you ;p

Edit: Actually...attempting to cross reference the PSN Thread with the Team NF posts.

Edit again: Prestiged earlier, first 2 levels sucked...until I found the glory of the Spas-12. Fucking shotty has ridiculous range and accuracy without scoping. I literally tore through 6 guys in Invasion after taking the Alley shortcut by the grassy field/tank/sniper spot. They didn't know what hit them.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 23, 2010)

u seen the details of the mw2 update coming out, something like global thermonuclear matches?


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> i missed you guys again.....ehhh i've been playing crappy this week....i've developed a hatred against grenade launchers now



I fucking hate them.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## narutosushi (Jan 23, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> u seen the details of the mw2 update coming out, something like global thermonuclear matches?



yea, i heard its coming for the 360 first though


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 23, 2010)

Just prestige for the third time. I like the fourth one better tho.


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2010)

20-0 in rundown


----------



## Newton (Jan 23, 2010)

Some games get me so fucking frustrated 

My day has been okay so far, some really good games, and some downright shitty ones


----------



## Creator (Jan 23, 2010)

Susano said:


> My day has been okay so far, some really good games, and some downright shitty ones



Same here. 

This morning i got 20-3 in Afgan, and then now i got like 16-18 in several matches. 


Quick question. Everytime i die, i alway manage to die 4 times in a row without a kill and then make a comeback, get a kill streak and then another deathstreak. How do i stop getting a deathstreak everytime i die.


----------



## Newton (Jan 23, 2010)

Slow down your game, once you see you've spawned away from them, don't just run back into the fray, slowly push forward and stay alert.

Also, if some guy killed you in a building, don't just beeline straight for it, you'll almost always get killed. Make your way towards while being alert, and don't sprint too much


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2010)

What susano said be patient if a target manages to escape your fire dont pursue, 9/10 it gets you killed just be patient.

I hate nubtubers its funny when the game ends and they have like 24-28 while i have a 35-10, i just think to myself "Was it worth it idiot?'


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 23, 2010)

well on the other hand i just got done raping for about an 1 hr on demolition.....my team was retarded though, they just stood there and got shot (noobs)....it was pretty much me and another guy defending a bomb site.

Oh and whats a nubtuber?


----------



## Newton (Jan 23, 2010)

The noobtube is the grenade launcher attachment.

Imo, Ground War is much more fun than regular TDM, people play too cheap in regular


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2010)

Is it me or is the 1887 with FMJ the same as the original 1887 before the patch?


----------



## Newton (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't say, i haven't used or faced them in a while


----------



## Vault (Jan 23, 2010)

24-1 in subbase, got carried away at the last moments. Sigh wanted 24 nil


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 23, 2010)

Vault said:


> Is it me or is the 1887 with FMJ the same as the original 1887 before the patch?



Yup. However they are working on another patch to fix this, i think it's being tested for consoles now.

Also, has anybody seen footage of Battlefield: Bad Company 2? Game looks a lot like MW with vehicles, and it looks really really sick.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 23, 2010)

oh crap...i know everybody hates them but i would like to use them just one more time before they become like shit...im on lvl 64...i gotta hurry

I will only use them for a brief period (not gonna overdue it like alot of people)


----------



## Taki (Jan 23, 2010)

^ It does look cool.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 23, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> oh crap...i know everybody hates them but i would like to use them just one more time before they become like shit...im on lvl 64...i gotta hurry
> 
> I will only use them for a brief period (not gonna overdue it like alot of people)



I doubt they will be shit, they just wont be incredibly cheap anymore.

The range w/FMJ is too far right now, imo.


----------



## Creator (Jan 23, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I doubt they will be shit, they just wont be incredibly cheap anymore.
> 
> The range w/FMJ is too far right now, imo.



To be honest, every one of the shotguns with FMJ is insane. I mean seriously, i dont remember Shotguns having such range. 


As for the Noobtude. Just hope people dont clock onto the Danger close hax. *Sigh*


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 23, 2010)

been seeing lots of infinite care package glitchers lately...

jesus everything is wrong with the care package haha


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2010)

How's that work?

Haven't heard or run into that yet.


----------



## Newton (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh god the last fucking 4 times in a row i call in chopper gunner the game goes into host migration and i get booted

FUUUU


----------



## Creator (Jan 23, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> How's that work?
> 
> Haven't heard or run into that yet.



Simple. Instead of throwing the canister of red smoke to signal the care package drop, just hold it. You run faster. Now add in Lightweight and its stupiedly fast.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh, that's what he meant.



Chemistry said:


> been seeing lots of infinite care package glitchers lately...
> 
> jesus everything is wrong with the care package haha



By the wording, I thought it meant you could keep on calling care packages over and over.


----------



## Creator (Jan 23, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Oh, that's what he meant.
> 
> 
> 
> By the wording, I thought it meant you could keep on calling care packages over and over.



Well you kinda can. Have the tac knife with Marathon and a UMP. Get 4 kills and then go crazy. 

Since after you die you keep the care package, you can alway just get 4 kills and get another care package. If your playing domination in a big map, thats kinda like infinate care package.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 23, 2010)

My connection's been stupid all day. Shitty Boondocks with it's shitty DSL. On the brightside, my last 2 matches were decent. Went 22-7 on Afghan, using the Intervention and Spas-12, Scavenger/StoppingPower/Commando. When 20-10 on rundown with the same combo.

Today I got a hair up my ass and decided to use the intervention(Never touched it before). Once I got the hang of it, I was going retarded in Afghan, sniping people from spots that aren't actually sniping spots. My personal fave was sitting between the plane/jeep/cave entrance, and sniping someone on the cliff because they were eying the bunkers.

Hopefully I can connect to you guys later, and enjoy...as for now...I'm off to work 6pm to 4am


----------



## Creator (Jan 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiQuLR0CHl8&feature=popular[/YOUTUBE]


Whoever said tactical nuke was instant win, needs to look at this clip. Look at number 1.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 23, 2010)

Level 67. Should be prestiging soon .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 23, 2010)

lol "pwnin some noobs" sounds hilarious in a low key, british accent.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 23, 2010)

lol check this out

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuRu_4qptDs&feature=PlayList&p=dv99JqESkWA&index=185&playnext=3&playnext_from=SL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ito (Jan 23, 2010)

Creator said:


> Simple. Instead of throwing the canister of red smoke to signal the care package drop, just hold it. You run faster. Now add in Lightweight and its stupiedly fast.



I was killed by a player doing that a few months ago. I knew something was suspicious when I saw him speeding around the level holding a canister.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 23, 2010)

Riot shields might just be the funnest weapon ever.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 23, 2010)

One clunk from a riot shield will kill you. Fuck 'em.

Been sniping all day, with Akimbo Ranger, search and destroy, must say it's quite statisfying getting a kill, pick off those heads, and you don't need to camp. Some good games some bad, but it's all about the fun in trying new shit out.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2010)

Two clunks, unless from behind.

Riot Shield + Throwing Knife is fucking hilarious, though


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2010)

Yup.  But I prefer having C4 to be honest.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 23, 2010)

Tomorrow is gonna be epic...im gonna go on FFA only and just go after nuke boosters...im already planning out where the hiding spots will be so i can kill them 

I'm not gonna give a shit about my k/d tomorrow.


----------



## Ito (Jan 23, 2010)

Just beat the story mode for the fourth time now.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2010)

Why so many times?  Do you enjoy the story that much or each time on a different setting?


----------



## Ito (Jan 23, 2010)

For trophies/achievements. I beat it twice on the 360 and twice on the PS3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 23, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> Riot shields might just be the funnest weapon ever.



While the riot shield is fun, I find the Javeline to be even more fun to use.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 23, 2010)

Light said:


> For trophies/achievements. I beat it twice on the 360 and twice on the PS3.



whats with the tiny writing?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 23, 2010)

Light said:


> For trophies/achievements. I beat it twice on the 360 and twice on the PS3.



Crazy bastard. 

I have had the game since launch day and STILL haven't beaten the story mode. 

I just go on multiplayer and online that shit.


----------



## Ito (Jan 23, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> whats with the tiny writing?


It looks cool.



"Shion" said:


> Crazy bastard.
> 
> I have had the game since launch day and STILL haven't beaten the story mode.
> 
> I just go on multiplayer and online that shit.



That's what I do with mostly every game, but I've become somewhat of an achievement hunter lately, so I actually bothered with the story mode... four times. Once you play through it once, though, you get the feel for everything and you're able to breeze through it.


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I'm confused, i joined a Domination game just as it ended, some guy had just nuked 32-1-1 but his score was only 1310 
What gives?


----------



## Ito (Jan 24, 2010)

Susano said:


> Well I'm confused, i joined a Domination game just as it ended, some guy had just nuked 32-1-1 but his score was only 1310
> What gives?



The kills you get from the nuke don't count towards your killstreak.


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up 

Domination is not a one man show, when will these assholes stop caring about their fucking kdr and start playing the motherfucking game


----------



## Koppachino (Jan 24, 2010)

Susano said:


> Thanks for clearing that up
> 
> Domination is not a one man show, when will these assholes stop caring about their fucking kdr and start playing the motherfucking game



Never. Whenever I've played Domination, it's people camping in concealed spots near the flags. Even if they haven't captured it, they'll just wait and watch.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2010)

Susano said:


> Thanks for clearing that up
> 
> Domination is not a one man show, when will these assholes stop caring about their fucking kdr and start playing the motherfucking game



fucking this.

I'm one of those guys whose K/D ratio is at best .5 in domination (although my score will be in the top 3 at least), and nothing pisses me off more than people who play domination just to get kills.

Except for my brother, who hates Domination, but loves covering me while i'm running in guns blazing, and does a great job of it.


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm turning in for today, I hate to say it, but I think I'm getting shittier with each passing day T_T


----------



## Platinum (Jan 24, 2010)

Awesome now i'm only 40,000 exp away from getting Level 70 and prestiging .


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2010)

Pretty sure it;s about 200k something exp. You need to level up once more after 70 to prestige.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 24, 2010)

Went fucking 31-0 on Wasteland, got a shitty cell pic, so I won't be posting it. Started out near the church, flanked north east and went to town with the intervention, shottied a few kids that got near me...got my predator, triple kill, harrier, triple kill +6 more...called in the Chopper. The whole team had no cold blooded or rockets..

Finally unlocked the thermal for the Intervention...and raped underpass 20-6. 

Fuck yes, Why did I not snipe before...shit is so cash. Anyone notice ACOGs suck on snipers though? Getting the friggin' thermal took years.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2010)

ACOG works well with stopping power pro and sleight of hand pro, actually. But only for rush sniping.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 24, 2010)

I ain't touching acog for sniping, yeah good if you're mobile, but it just doesn't go far enough. I always pick out from across the map. Thermal would be a great help though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2010)

Susano said:


> I'm turning in for today, I hate to say it, but I think I'm getting shittier with each passing day T_T



It's cause I wasn't with you to cover your back today.


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2010)

I think its just that i was too spoiled from playing with team NF so much.

ACOG scopes do very well on the stages that are not "sniper stages", especially sub base.

Tbh i use my sniper regularly on every map cept rust


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2010)

Done a 24-1 earlier today in quarry, unfortunately got nuked it was a team mate though


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 24, 2010)

Started my nuke booster hunting today on Free For All.
Found two boosters within the the first match...killed both those bitches four times until they hid somewhere else and somehow they got the AC 130 but the match ended before they could get it.
In the second match i made sure they couldn't do it again and i pretty much raped them with my UMP 45.

If anyone wants to do go booster hunting you have to really have SitRep as a perk.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyone wanna nuke boost for the title/emblem?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2010)

Nuke boosters Nuke Boosters, what chu gonna do, what chu gonna do when narutosushi comes for you.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Metaphor (Jan 24, 2010)

Violence Fight said:


> Went fucking 31-0 on Wasteland, got a shitty cell pic, so I won't be posting it. Started out near the church, flanked north east and went to town with the intervention, shottied a few kids that got near me...got my predator, triple kill, harrier, triple kill +6 more...called in the Chopper. The whole team had no cold blooded or rockets..
> 
> Finally unlocked the thermal for the Intervention...and raped underpass 20-6.
> 
> Fuck yes, Why did I not snipe before...shit is so cash. Anyone notice ACOGs suck on snipers though? Getting the friggin' thermal took years.



thermal's ill. i went 27-1 on highrise, sniping dudes who ran past the middle.
i used to think thermal ruined sniping, but that shit is so clutch


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 24, 2010)

Susano said:


> Thanks for clearing that up
> 
> Domination is not a one man show, when will these assholes stop caring about their fucking kdr and start playing the motherfucking game



lol, that is what we are here for. if you play with us more, then we will take care of you 



narutosushi said:


> If anyone wants to do go booster hunting you have to really have SitRep as a perk.



I think that perk was created with boosters in mind


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 24, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> If anyone wants to do go booster hunting you have to really have SitRep as a perk.



About that perk, is the pro version useful at all?


----------



## Vault (Jan 24, 2010)

Some times i change a domination game completely just by capturing 2 flags, i play to win the match will at the same time racking in kills. I tend to take it easy when playing against newbs like today, 4 out 6 of our opponents were rocking green emblems  That match was so sad i went as far as to get myself killed by this 1 newb he was desperately trying to capture flags since we had all three from start to finish. 

He came out of it with 5 kills and 25 deaths  2 of those kills came from me.


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2010)

Okayish day today, some good some bad.

I've realised playing without a team of people i know gets me frustrated like nothing else.

You NF guys are just too good compared to everyone else


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2010)

38-0 on Afghan. 

Proof:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 24, 2010)

i'm gonna add u and shoot u in the balls


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2010)

I smell envy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 24, 2010)

that's my nuts


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2010)

No, I'm pretty sure you gayly lather those in lavender-scented oil, champ. Go produce your rampant homo-eroticism elsewhere. I suggest Gaia.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 24, 2010)

who told u about the lavender oil :S


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 24, 2010)

So, I have to say: I NEVER did online shooters before this game. I hated HALO, I generally suck at FPS' in general. However, I'm usually very adaptable, and thus once I got the game mechanics after a few months of play I do fairly decent. What baffles me is when I see people that are like, prestige 5, and are doing retarded shit like say camping the same rooftop in Underpass with Tactical Insertions. I mean, I can literally watch the one roof, snipe a guy, watch him respawn, lay down another tact insertion, get sniped again. Repeat until I got a predator.

I say this, because I was watching some of FistDaCuffs videos on youtube, and he was talking about how prestiging not only makes you try things you wouldn't weapon wise, but by the time you get to 10, you should've seen everything a person can do in the game. 

If I get killed 3-4 times using the same tactics, I switch my stuff. I Was just wondering why some people who've been playing longer don't, and end up with retarded numbers end game? 

Anyone else see this stuff


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2010)

They're likely to have been boosters, VF. Riot-shield boosting is rampant.


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep, you'll know if the person is legit, after a few prestiges you really do have a sort of instinct for the game.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 24, 2010)

Susano said:


> Okayish day today, some good some bad.
> 
> I've realised playing without a team of people i know gets me frustrated like nothing else.
> 
> You NF guys are just too good compared to everyone else



you know it


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll be on a bit later on tonight, got to watch the Raptors game and do a few other things first. Thank god I don't have dumb ass work tonight.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 24, 2010)

What classes do you all use for these kills streaks? I don't get many kill streaks honestly.

=/


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2010)

Mr. P

Try a class with your favorite weapon but silenced

try SOH or Scavenger
SP or Cold blooded
Ninja

Don't rush too much, just move slowly and kill anyone you come across,


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2010)

If you wanna survive for long periods of time:

Scavenger Pro, Cold-Blooded Pro, Ninja Pro

Never run out of ammo, never get killed by killstreaks unless retards are standing nearby you, never get spotted by HBS.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 24, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> If you wanna survive for long periods of time:
> 
> Scavenger Pro, Cold-Blooded Pro, Ninja Pro
> 
> Never run out of ammo, never get killed by killstreaks unless retards are standing nearby you, never get spotted by HBS.



No real reason to use any other red perk besides cold-blooded, as no gun need stopping power.

I always have ninja pro on, as in every game I play some douchebag has a Heartbeat sensor(sometimes it may even be me).

scavenger is debatable, as one-man army pro pretty much does the same thing at the cost of your secondary, but at the benefit that you never have to rush out and get a blue bag, and you always have the option of changing to a class that suits the battle at the time.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> If you wanna survive for long periods of time:
> 
> Scavenger Pro, Cold-Blooded Pro, Ninja Pro
> 
> Never run out of ammo, never get killed by killstreaks unless retards are standing nearby you, never get spotted by HBS.



Is ninja really that useful? I like having commando when shit gets dicey, but i've thought about switching. Its just i rarely see people with HBSs.

I rotate between SOH and Scavenger, depending on the gun, and Cold blooded is on all my classes. 

I need to learn how to work with iron sights, bling is such a waste, and silencers really are the way to go.

EDIT: And one more thing about commando, if i'm chilling in a building and I see someone coming in after me, few things are more fun then dropping out a window when they pass under me and then knifing them as they run up the stairs.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2010)

My killstreaks tend to go on for a loooong time, and the extra claymores are so damn helpful.


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2010)

Seasoned players know to recognize sounds in the game, especially when you're walking on metal surfaces, its a dead giveaway.

I peronsally hate hearing my own footsteps, so Ninja Pro is a must


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2010)

While I hate people who use SP especially on guns who don't require it at all, I'm going to have to use it on 1 or 2 of my classes because of the guns I'm rolling at the moment. 	:33


----------



## Gecka (Jan 24, 2010)

Susano said:


> Seasoned players know to recognize sounds in the game, especially when you're walking on metal surfaces, its a dead giveaway.
> 
> I peronsally hate hearing my own footsteps, so Ninja Pro is a must



This.

So is sitrep pro any good?

Also, have yall tried USP. 45 akimbo?


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll have to try these next time I'm playing Domination or Demolition, I mean I can get far  on a killstreak but after a certain amount I'll just stop.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 24, 2010)

you should be able to akimbo any weapon, rpgs and at-4s... or different weapons.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 24, 2010)

Gecka said:


> This.
> 
> So is sitrep pro any good?
> 
> Also, have yall tried USP. 45 akimbo?



Im not sure considering i haven't gotten to pro yet?

But today....ummmm i kinda lied when i said i would go all day in Free For All....instead i was probably in about 15 matches for FFA but in about 3 of them i ran into boosters....in the first two matches i killed the boosters before they could get the nuke.
In the 3rd match i unforunatley died when they saw me coming, but luckily they got scared and left the match...knowing i was coming for them again.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 24, 2010)

anybody found all the enemy intel? wats the purpose?

also, would be tight if u could use the ice picks as weapons .


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah I found them all a long time ago. Their just for achievements/trophies.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jan 24, 2010)

I think I'm gonna use a shotgun for once here pretty soon


----------



## Gecka (Jan 24, 2010)

~SAGE~ said:


> I think I'm gonna use a shotgun for once here pretty soon



M1014

best shotgun ever


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2010)

Prestiged again earlier

The M4 is pretty beast


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 24, 2010)

Gecka said:


> SPAS-12
> 
> best shotgun ever



Fixed!


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2010)

Why are Nin and Chem away


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 24, 2010)

So yeah, I'm not playing this game nearly as much as I played the first Modern Warfare.  Didn't even make it to level 70 before losing interest.  I still hop on it now and then, but I haven't been grabbed by it like I hoped I would.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 24, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> Fixed!



Too slow for me.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 24, 2010)

Stumpy said:


> So yeah, I'm not playing this game nearly as much as I played the first Modern Warfare.  Didn't even make it to level 70 before losing interest.  I still hop on it now and then, but I haven't been grabbed by it like I hoped I would.



Yeah, I was addicted to COD4. I haven't played MW2 for over a month and I haven't missed it that much. For those of you who have sent me a friend request, I'll accept it when I get my Slim on Tuesday. I'll probably be rusty for a few days.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2010)

I gotta say, between the -5 mil xp glitch, infinite care packages (and marathon+LW+commando in general), nuke boosters, and dangerclose+noobtubers, I haven't been playing in a while.

And with ME2 coming out tomorrow, and bioshock 2 after that, and battlefield BC2 coming out after that...it could be a while before i come back to it in any significant way.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 24, 2010)

i don't do much multiplayer, so i don't care about that kind of bullshit tactics


----------



## Newton (Jan 24, 2010)

Its much less rampant on the PS3, maybe that's why us PS3ers play so much =\


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 24, 2010)

Susano said:


> Its much less rampant on the PS3, maybe that's why us PS3ers play so much =\



Admittedly im overexaggerating, i haven't encountered the -XP hack, and the only one mentioned that REALLY annoys me is 1887s w/ akmibo+fmj ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) running around double shotting me from 30 freaking yards away.

But mainly i've just moved on to other games.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm doing horrible today.


----------



## Newton (Jan 25, 2010)

No you're not, just once again you're not going godlike like u usually do


----------



## Gecka (Jan 25, 2010)

Any of yall have a capture card?

Cuz i wanna see your gameplay.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 25, 2010)

I want a capture card. -_- But I would need an external one and there are no HD ones from what I searched.


----------



## Newton (Jan 25, 2010)

I was gonna buy one. But figured there was no point. Do you?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh if any of you recorded team NF matches and uploaded it that'd be awesome. pek

Edit:

Laggy as fuck tonight.


----------



## Newton (Jan 25, 2010)

I'll buy it then 

GGs men, why is it always me getting dropped at host migration...

Sorry guys 

Really


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2010)

Haha no pressure. 

It'd just be great to see team NF destroying people on YouTube.


----------



## Newton (Jan 25, 2010)

Is there a way to spectate a whole match? if you just stay a spectator from the beginning as long as your keep pushing buttons will it work?

One thing i like is that there are games where we all do great, but some games one person does really good and another doesn't do too well, but then in another map it flips, and the one who does good doesn't do as well, while the other does really good.

We are pretty balanced


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm not sure if there is a way in MW2. I used to do it all the time in COD 2 though but that was on the PC.

Yeah I've noticed that as well. Speaking for myself I've become really inconsistent as of late, maybe it's because I'm always changing around guns.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 25, 2010)

For some reason I don't even mind Akimbo 1887s or grenade launchers. It's the care package/emergency airdrop glitches that piss me off...

on a related note, RPD + stopping power = you mow down everything you see.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

RPD doesn't really need SP. =/ It's already a three-hit kill at any range.

SP is only excusable on snipers except the Wazoo, IMO.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8GKJcliAhQ [/YOUTUBE] epic


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 25, 2010)

dammit, can't reach the botttom of the sub!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol, you suck.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah, that's what you think. With SP its a two hit kill. Why not kill faster?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

Because Cold-Blooded is more useful and you don't end up looking like a twat for having SP?


----------



## Creator (Jan 25, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Because Cold-Blooded is more useful and you don't end up looking like a twat for having SP?



To be honest, Cold Blooded, although insanely powerful, is not used my the majority. A bare Minority use it. 

I know, because i use Thermal for my snipe. Only once have i seen a team who are all using Cold Blooded. Ie, the NF team.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

...

That's because the vast majority of people out there are retarded.


----------



## Creator (Jan 25, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> ...
> 
> That's because the vast majority of people out there are retarded.



Well maybe not. I mean i have seen some very good players without Cold Blooded.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 25, 2010)

Meh, I don't need it with that build at least. Basically if I see someone, they drop dead. You just simply aren't going to beat someone who kills faster than you. Just play defensive and cover your own ass so all you don't have to worry about your back. And clearly, everything in your front dies at any range.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 25, 2010)

Commando and One Man Army are the only overpowered/abused perks, in my opinion. I use Stopping Power a lot and I've never heard anyone complain about it.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 25, 2010)

Susano said:


> Is there a way to spectate a whole match? if you just stay a spectator from the beginning as long as your keep pushing buttons will it work?
> 
> One thing i like is that there are games where we all do great, but some games one person does really good and another doesn't do too well, but then in another map it flips, and the one who does good doesn't do as well, while the other does really good.
> 
> We are pretty balanced



You can only spectate an entire match if you are in a private match


----------



## Gecka (Jan 25, 2010)

Creator said:


> To be honest, Cold Blooded, although insanely powerful, is not used my the majority. A bare Minority use it.
> 
> I know, because i use Thermal for my snipe. Only once have i seen a team who are all using Cold Blooded. Ie, the NF team.



I.E. smart players


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2010)

Creator and you wonder why we team NF is beast


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

Because PSN has less decent comp?


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2010)

I was wondering when you would arrive and downplay us. Im sure your the only ill person in aesir 


PSN is now plagued by kids.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

I _am_ the only person in AESIR. I don't really care about clans. xD


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

God damn it, lag right when I got my Chopper Gunner. ._.

UMP ACOG+Silenced = sex, btw

Lol, still managed 25-0 on that map.


----------



## Newton (Jan 25, 2010)

"Bling ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 25, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> ...
> 
> That's because the vast majority of people out there are retarded.



Cold blooded ain't the end all be all.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 25, 2010)

Recently I've been getting pissed off with this game. I used to be really fucking good at it getting at least a 10 killstreak every match and averaging 25 kills but recently I've been averaging 14 kills and lucky if I get a 5 killstreak. Dunno what the problem is


----------



## Psysalis (Jan 25, 2010)

Those fucking care package knifers piss me the hell off -_-


----------



## Newton (Jan 25, 2010)

Panic said:


> Recently I've been getting pissed off with this game. I used to be really fucking good at it getting at least a 10 killstreak every match and averaging 25 kills but recently I've been averaging 14 kills and lucky if I get a 5 killstreak. Dunno what the problem is



I know what you mean, I had the same prob a while ago.

I found that it was because:
1) People are just getting better at the game, you need to focus even more and change up your playstyle
2) Retards using tubes, care packages and just all round playing cheap

I just changed up the way I played, started off doing kinda bad, but now I'm doing great again


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 25, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Commando and One Man Army are the only overpowered/abused perks, in my opinion. *I use Stopping Power a lot and I've never heard anyone complain about it*.



That's because they don't need to tell you that you're a fucking noob who get off on Stopping Power. 

God damn it, I have no problem with other perks like Commando, at least they'd be able to keep their balls and sucessfully stab me down.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2010)

I hate noob tubers the most...for some reason, they annoy me more than those care-package knifers.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2010)

Fuck i have been missing alot with my predator missile.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 25, 2010)

I only use stopping power in some kits because everyone else does.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2010)

I try to hit choppers with my Predator Missile now.


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2010)

I always used to save up my predator for enemies overpowered killstreaks, But my set up changed The predator always gets me to my harrier.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 25, 2010)

Cold blooded is the best second perk you can have generally.

But since I prestiged I am using stopping power until I unlock it again, it's odd that I am having more fun now than before I prestiged.


----------



## Creator (Jan 25, 2010)

Vault said:


> Fuck i have been missing alot with my predator missile.



Danger Close Pro makes Preditors stronger. 

Infact, Danger Close Pro makes anything that has a blast stronger.


----------



## Tex (Jan 25, 2010)

Heard ya'll meet up on PSN.

PSNT: NoobatronX187


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Cold blooded is the best second perk you can have generally.
> 
> But since I prestiged I am using stopping power until I unlock it again, it's odd that I am having more fun now than before I prestiged.



I know what you mean im glad i prestige but will i do it again? Im still thinking.


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh for the ones who are interested. PSN: fire-in-the-sky9


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2010)

So who here has Xbox? Im probably not gonna be playing MW for awhile (ME2), but i'd like to add some more people since i hate playing it without at least 2 or 3 people that i know.


----------



## Ito (Jan 25, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> So who here has Xbox? Im probably not gonna be playing MW for awhile (ME2), but i'd like to add some more people since i hate playing it without at least 2 or 3 people that i know.



What do you hate about it? I play alone almost always.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> So who here has Xbox? Im probably not gonna be playing MW for awhile (ME2), but i'd like to add some more people since i hate playing it without at least 2 or 3 people that i know.



Sir0Slick.

We'll probably have a crap connection, though.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2010)

Light said:


> What do you hate about it? I play alone almost always.



We just do a lot better in general, and it's a lot more fun playing with some semblance of strategy and tactics. 

I find this very difficult to do when playing with randoms, since even if i say "Hold up, there's a guy with 1887s waiting up those steps, throwing flash" CaptainInsano28 will just run up there like a dumb ass, get blinded, and then get his face blown off.

Also, it really helps in domination when you are playing with people who want to win the game, not just kill a lot of people.



Hangatýr said:


> Sir0Slick.
> 
> We'll probably have a crap connection, though.



I'll add you, although admittedly im a bit intimidated to play with someone as good at this game as you are haha.


----------



## Newton (Jan 25, 2010)

Play with a good team of people you know, then go play alone and you'll see.

IMO if the people using Stopping power are killing you and doing better than you then maybe you should be using it too.

If the other team aren't UAV whores and don't have thermals, I use SP, because i usually kill enough of them to stop most killsteaks, and if one does come up, i can easily just switch to my Coldblooded class.

It also helps to know how to play when a killstreak is up, for example if the Harrier nose is not facing you, it wont shoot you, you can run right past the back of it, or if a Pave Low or Heli is targetting you, but doesn't kill you, it'll still "focus" on you for a few seconds, so you should stay under cover for a while.

I'll add you PSN guys later. If you get on first add me: Crixpack


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I'll add you, although admittedly im a bit intimidated to play with someone as good at this game as you are haha.


's cool.


Susano said:


> Play with a good team of people you know, then go play alone and you'll see.
> 
> IMO if the people using Stopping power are killing you and doing better than you then maybe you should be using it too.
> 
> ...



I prefer, ya know, not dying to having to switch my class just to survive after respawning.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 25, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I hate noob tubers the most...for some reason, they annoy me more than those care-package knifers.



you can actually deal with the care-package knifers if you have a shot gun. I used my spaz to punish a care-package knifer one match on skid row - needless to say, his care pakage attempt was fail against me.


----------



## Newton (Jan 25, 2010)

Riot Shield + Shotties owns knifers hard


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

The only time I use the nubtube is to get the under-barrel shotgun for a gun.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 25, 2010)

I tried the Nub-tube once, I ended up killing myself like 3 times. Never tried it again after that, but I'm always getting killed by it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

Nubtube, Scavenger Pro, Danger Close.

Works well enough.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Nubtube, Scavenger Pro, Danger Close.
> 
> Works well enough.



It's also really really really cheap (although i get that hang is just using it to get shotguns), and one of the reasons MW2 has become less fun for me lately.



Susano said:


> Riot Shield + Shotties owns knifers hard



I'd rather just flash them and then pop them with my raffica (or knife them in the back) as they come charging in flailing their knife around.

Seriously, does playing a marathon/lightweight/commando class for a long time make you dumber? Or maybe it just largely appeals to players with zero patience and no attention span.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

It's fun, actually. It offers a change of pace in a game that's basically the Downback Fighter IV of shooters.


----------



## Ito (Jan 25, 2010)

I hate the little running glitch you get while using the G18.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 25, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> I tried the Nub-tube once, I ended up killing myself like 3 times. Never tried it again after that, but I'm always getting killed by it.



How did you manage to kill yourself with a noob tube once, let alone three times? When you fire it at a short distance it'll either bounce or just go into the ground without blasting.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

That takes _real_ pro level skill, Paul.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 25, 2010)

I hope there are _pro_ players like that when I get back on it tomorrow.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm just going to use UAV, counter UAV and predator missile.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 25, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> How did you manage to kill yourself with a noob tube once, let alone three times? When you fire it at a short distance it'll either bounce or just go into the ground without blasting.



It was mostly when I was close to walls or things in the way. Which is why I stick to the Intervention mostly. 

I'm just atrocious at this game, but it's fun. lol


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I'm just going to use UAV, counter UAV and predator missile.



...why? I'd suggest Predator/Harrier/Pave-low. Getting the first usually leads to getting the next, and Harrier + Pave-low = rape city.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2010)

So many fucking retards in domination. Hey retards you MAY not be able to win by just holding 1 spot the entire game. I had to cap C 5 times by myself and I can't stop the whole team every single time.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

I just use domination as a quick way to get my K ratio up, TBH. I'll cap if I see a relatively low-risk oppertunity, but like hell am I going to sit my arse down in a "LOOK EVERYONE, THAT SNEAKY FUCKER IS OVER HERE!"-alert zone when it's not worth it.


----------



## Creator (Jan 25, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Nubtube, Scavenger Pro, Danger Close.
> 
> Works well enough.



Oi. You negged me when i said that. 



Windwaker said:


> Seriously, does playing a marathon/lightweight/commando class for a long time make you dumber? Or maybe it just largely appeals to players with zero patience and no attention span.



Sitting there gets boring.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 25, 2010)

Also silenced G18 is the sex.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

Creator said:


> Oi. You negged me when i said that.


Yes,  but I only do it for the underbarrel shotgun. You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out and do it by standard.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 25, 2010)

Just finished playing only FFA and found BOOSTERS and I WHOOPPED THERE ASSES!!!!


----------



## Creator (Jan 25, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Yes,  but I only do it for the underbarrel shotgun. You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out and do it by standard.



Only to get Danger Close Pro.  I hate granade launchers. I cant use them, hate it when its used against me. 

Love Semtex though. But who doesnt?


----------



## Newton (Jan 25, 2010)

Only stage I don't use semtex is Wasteland, that's if I'm not using claymores though


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2010)

Creator said:


> Sitting there gets boring.



There's a difference between sitting in one spot, and CONSTANTLY running, which is what a lot of speedknifers do, which makes them predictable. 

Seriously, its hard to imagine anything going through their minds other than "CHASE CHASE CHASE KNIFE KNIFE KNIFE"

Also, the ones who use commando (as opposed to ninja), their footsteps give away what class they are, and ive gotten plenty of kills by hearing their footsteps, running into a building, then chucking a semtex just inside the frame.

About 7/10 they'll run right in after me and get blown the fuck up.

Another reason why semtex rules 

EDIT: Ahh memories, ha if ME wasn't coming out tonight i'd definitely be back to playing this.


----------



## Newton (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol was in a match with a care package asshole before, got grudge match accolade on him


----------



## Ito (Jan 25, 2010)

I haven't used a frag grenade in who knows how long.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 25, 2010)

Light said:


> I haven't used a frag grenade in who knows how long.



its understandable. stemtex grenade is the new frag grenade.


----------



## Newton (Jan 25, 2010)

Except on Wasteland

Just chuck it into the bunker


----------



## Gecka (Jan 25, 2010)

Susano said:


> Only stage I don't use semtex is Wasteland, that's if I'm not using claymores though



Oh god it's hilarious placing a random claymore in the outskirts of the map(wasteland) for an enemy sniper to just walk by.

In the lobby some guy will be raging every single time


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 25, 2010)

I so want to play tonight but I have too much damn homework.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 25, 2010)

Playing normal Team Deathmatch or Domination seems so damn fast paced to me after playing Hardcore. :S 

I always end up getting killed cause I hold back thinking I'm gonna shoot my teammate. 

Feel free to add me on Live. I'm not "pro" but I hold me own.


----------



## Ito (Jan 25, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I so want to play tonight but I have too much damn homework.



But yet you're on the internet? Use the time you're on here to play.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 25, 2010)

I haven't played TDM in such a long time. Domination is 10x better than TDM. I mean come on it lasts 3x longer and its not about camping and takes skill to win


----------



## Newton (Jan 25, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> I haven't played TDM in such a long time. Domination is 10x better than TDM. I mean come on it lasts 3x longer and its not about camping and takes skill to win



That is assuming everyone "plays domination"

I'm not getting on tonight either, calculus exam tomorrow


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 25, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I so want to play tonight but I have too much damn homework.



Get online.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 25, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> I haven't played TDM in such a long time. Domination is 10x better than TDM. I mean come on it lasts 3x longer and its not about camping and takes skill to win



What? Once a side has 2 flags it becomes a camp fest.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 25, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> What? Once a side has 2 flags it becomes a camp fest.



Lol no.

I'm all for this mode of play when we have 2 flags.

But in my experience, idiots all just rush the last flag, and leave our other 2 undefended (save for me, but there's only so much that I can do alone).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, I decided to play this one last time before i get Mass Effect 2, and at first it was great. Had a lot of fun, did pretty good.

Last match though, the entire team (except for one who joined at the last second) was marathon/Lightweight/commandos. And at least 3 of them had dual 1887s. Although the silver lining is i realized how awesome the spaz is.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 25, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Well, I decided to play this one last time before i get Mass Effect 2, and at first it was great. Had a lot of fun, did pretty good.
> 
> Last match though, the entire team (except for one who joined at the last second) was marathon/Lightweight/commandos. And at least 3 of them had dual 1887s. *Although the silver lining is i realized how awesome the spaz is.*



You've seen the light!


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2010)

pig disgusting

love thine M1014


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 26, 2010)

New care package glitch is too easy.

It should be fixed soon.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2010)

Yo dani, sorry i aint been on, but my 360 is broken.

shit sucks

/wrists


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 26, 2010)

mrsnip said:


> modern warfare 2 sucks, you guys need a life, play a real game that takes real skill.



how about fucking ur mother


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, time to delete the spam and flames

so, how'd yall play today.

make me jealous


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2010)

enjoy checking your CP


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll still be playing tonight, so log on if you're down


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

I really need to get Live back


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2010)

God this game needs to be patched badly. The fact people can glitch their way to the final prestige is beyond sad.


----------



## Roy (Jan 26, 2010)

My friend told me about that. Thats fucking hilarious.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 26, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> God this game needs to be patched badly. The fact people can glitch their way to the final prestige is beyond sad.



*THIS.* Infinite care package? More like infinite fucking air support. How many Pavelows/Harriers/Cobras/Apaches did we shoot down in like..3 minutes?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2010)

I wish I could use the Intervention without any scope at all, then I could really use some of my old school COD 2 tactics. 

Edit:

@VF

I know man it was beyond retarded, it needs to be fixed asap.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 26, 2010)

lol MW2, this game is beyond fucked up nowadays. Fucking IW's sitting with their dicks in their hands going dur-dee-dur. 

Oh and MG4 is fucking truth, best LMG evar.


So who here plays around on 3rd person Team Tactical?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> lol MW2, this game is beyond fucked up nowadays. Fucking IW's sitting with their dicks in their hands going dur-dee-dur.
> 
> Oh and MG4 is fucking truth, best LMG evar.
> 
> ...



I do time to time.

But it's usually only to get the thermal scope for a sniper rifle, since I absolutely abhor acog scopes on sniper rifles.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 26, 2010)

*Primary:* SCAR-H /w Extended Mags + Holo Sight
*Secondary:* SPAS-12 /w Grip + FMJ
*Equipment:* Semtex
*S. Grenade:* Stun

_Perk 1:_ Bling Pro
_Perk 2:_ Stopping Power Pro
_Perk 3:_ Ninja Pro
_Deathstreak:_ Painkiller

_K/S Setup:_ Pred, Harriers, Chopper

Excellent class for Domination and Demolition game modes. Give it a try.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I do time to time.
> 
> But it's usually only to get the thermal scope for a sniper rifle, since I absolutely abhor acog scopes on sniper rifles.


I <3 Team Tac, only problem is tarded teammates that care only about kills.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 26, 2010)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> You've seen the light!



It's so satisfying. Even if the m1014 is better (haven't tried it yet), blasting bitches with the pump is just too awesome.



Violent-nin said:


> God this game needs to be patched badly. The fact people can glitch their way to the final prestige is beyond sad.



Yea, not having a beta for this game was a terrible idea.


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 26, 2010)

what is cabbagers set from?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 26, 2010)

playing the veteran campaign now, trying to get all the intel too.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 26, 2010)

To hell with it, I used Presige mode for the first time and already level up to 7 now.

For some reason, I felt so powerful, especially when I managed to kill that shameful noob by dropping a package on his skull. Oh, how lovely is it to watch!


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2010)

You are going to start feeling it, things are gonna start going south.


----------



## Newton (Jan 26, 2010)

Wait til he meets thermal snipers 

I'm getting on for a bit now


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2010)

best killstreak set up is UAV, Pred Missile, Harrier


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 26, 2010)

Lol UAV.

Best set-up is Pred/Harrier/Pave-low, nub.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 26, 2010)

best killstreak setup is nothing, nothing, nuke.

are you a bad enough dude?

hard mode: no scavenger, no oma

very hard mode: no cold blooded


----------



## Ito (Jan 26, 2010)

Best killstreak set up is pave low, chopper gunner and tactical nuke.


----------



## Vault (Jan 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol UAV.
> 
> Best set-up is Pred/Harrier/Pave-low, nub.



Listen to this man, when you get a predator a harrier is guaranteed and when you get the harrier a pavelow is guaranteed


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 26, 2010)

Precisely.

Plus Harrier and Pave-low together rapes so damn hard.


----------



## Creator (Jan 26, 2010)

So i finally unlocked the extended mag for the .50 Barrett. Took forever. 


A little research result. The last sniper you unlock. The M21 or something. That has the least recoil and makes the least sound, but it has the same effect.  Its uber Awesome. 



T.D.A said:


> best killstreak set up is UAV, Pred Missile, Harrier


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 26, 2010)

I got bored of chopper gunner. UAV helps a lot anyway. it feels better to rape without air support tbh.


----------



## Creator (Jan 26, 2010)

UAV is your best friend in a Hardcore Team Death match.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 26, 2010)

So many people on, yet were not in the same party.


----------



## Newton (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm out til later guys, i only played a few with some irl friends so i didn't make the party.

Great fucking day so far though, didn't go less that 3:1 ratios except for 2 games.

4 pave lows in 1 game 

I'm sure when i come back on later I'll be uber shitty... always happens


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 26, 2010)

Guys dont try inviting me today on any match up cause all i plan to do is FFA today to find boosters.......its become a hobby of mine when finding them.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 26, 2010)

Light said:


> But yet you're on the internet? Use the time you're on here to play.



I was doing my homework on the computer.

Played a game against care package glitchers today... 5 sentry guns placed in the middle FTW. I was the only one on my team with a positive K/D, other than that, my team got blown out. Probably not going to be playing this game AS much until they patch that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm playing but doing other stuff at the moment as well, I won't be on later tonight due to work.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2010)

I like UAV, weeds out all the nubs without cold-blooded.

My usual streak set-up is 5-6-7/9

pred missile, precision air strike, harrier or pave low

easy quick and effective, especially so on objective based games


----------



## Newton (Jan 26, 2010)

Gecka, sell that brokeass 360 and come play PS3 with us already


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 26, 2010)

Creator said:


> UAV is your best friend in a Hardcore Team Death match.



Lolno.

Anyone who's not retarded uses Cold-Blooded in HC.


----------



## Creator (Jan 26, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolno.
> 
> Anyone who's not retarded uses Cold-Blooded in HC.



Again you make the assumption that everyone uses Cold Blooded. Which again is not true.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 26, 2010)

Even though, especially in Hard-Core, it's by far the most useful Tier 2 perk? Along with Ninja, it takes care of HBS, kill-streaks (which are even more deadly in HC) and since SP is useless in HC, the only one really worth considering.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2010)

Creator said:


> Again you make the assumption that everyone uses Cold Blooded. Which again is not true.



No, it's because people in hardcore know not to equip stopping power because in that form of playlist, it isn't needed



Susano said:


> Gecka, sell that brokeass 360 and come play PS3 with us already



Jesus christ I am oh-so-tempted

but sadly it's cheaper to just fix my 360, than to buy a PS3


----------



## Creator (Jan 26, 2010)

I am just saying. Whenever i play Hardcore, i keep UAV simply because there will be people without Cold Blooded. 

Also, if UAV doesnt spot them, my Air Supports dont spot them. Nor my Preditor. So really, its pointless either ways.  


Anyways. Like i was saying. I found the best Sniper in the game.  It even has Rapid fire.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2010)

Creator said:


> I am just saying. Whenever i play Hardcore, i keep UAV simply because there will be people without Cold Blooded.
> 
> Also, if UAV doesnt spot them, my Air Supports dont spot them. Nor my Preditor. So really, its pointless either ways.
> 
> ...



ummm....wut?

also, is the pavelow glitch fixed?


----------



## Creator (Jan 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> ummm....wut?
> 
> also, is the pavelow glitch fixed?



Wut indeed. 

Its the M21, i think. The last sniper class. Its pretty much the same as the Barrett, only difference is, even without the silencer, the recoil is very little. And its rapid fire is pretty good unlike the Intervention, and the Barrett.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2010)

Creator said:


> Wut indeed.
> 
> Its the M21, i think. The last sniper class. Its pretty much the same as the Barrett, only difference is, even without the silencer, the recoil is very little. And its rapid fire is pretty good unlike the Intervention, and the Barrett.



okay, you threw me off there for a second.

dude try out the walther, it's the sex


----------



## Creator (Jan 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> okay, you threw me off there for a second.
> 
> dude try out the walther, it's the sex



Is that the really fat one? I will give it a try.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 26, 2010)

So i only found boosters in one games today.....

By the way can everybody spam message these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".): enehem123456 and zomgitskoolaid on PSN
These 2 i met on separate booster matches, i have met 20 other boosters but i forgot there names..oh well


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2010)

Or you could just report them for boosting


----------



## EJ (Jan 26, 2010)

lol, booster one v one:

"Booster: Headshots?

Me: ....yeah, sure. Let me go up first.

Booster: K"

I usually get around 7 headshots, then leave the game. Damn dirty boosters.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2010)

who here has gotten the All Pro challenge?


----------



## Newton (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh come on Gecka 

...

...

Fine 

I've gotten all pro every single time (0 prestige - 3rd, haven't unlocked the challenge for 4th yet) Got a quad headshot once too 

Even though CB is the most logical choice in HC, many peoply simple don't use it


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 26, 2010)

I got it even before I prestiged, but for some reason after the next game lagged out, it disappeared and it said I haven't completed it


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2010)

I've gotten it only once, but when i did get it, the board said i got a triple kill


----------



## Newton (Jan 26, 2010)

^Highrise is by far the easiest stage for getting it

The hardest challenges for me are the "entire clip without missing", i have perfectionist (the easiest) and came within 3 shots of Mach 5 and a few of surgical, I'm developing a sort of strategy for getting them.

Aynone have dictator legitimately?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> ^Highrise is by far the easiest stage for getting it
> 
> The hardest challenges for me are the "entire clip without missing", i have perfectionist (the easiest) and came within 3 shots of Mach 5 and a few of surgical, I'm developing a sort of strategy for getting them.
> 
> Aynone have *dictator* legitimately?



i don't think _anyone_ has that title legitimately


----------



## Newton (Jan 26, 2010)

The AUG has a small clip (relatively), I hope to get it one day

So far what I've done is just play super stealthy with a silenced weapon and CB + ninja.

I take the low clip guns (scar, vector) and try to find a guy using painkiller.

One day...


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2010)

I asked my friend what his kit is.

"I like to roll around with akimbo tactical nukes w/ FMJ, scavenger, danger close, and steady aim."


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2010)

Last game of the night 43-3-4. Not bad considering the shitty day I had, maybe I'm finally getting back on track. :33


----------



## Newton (Jan 26, 2010)

Holy fuck that guy must own 

We're gonna tear it up later in the week nin


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 26, 2010)

Haha watch I go back to doing terrible the next time we play. 

I like using the Intervention in close range for one shot kills but it's too troublesome when I run into a pack of guys. In COD 2 I was more dangerous with a rifle by far than in MW2....oh well. 

@Chem

God damn Chem you rank up fast lol.


----------



## Newton (Jan 26, 2010)

With snipers, for me at least, their power seems less at close range. I bring up the scope such that their upper body takes up my entire screen and fire, and all i get is a hitmarker. I only get the one shot one kill at medium - long ranges.

In domination, unsilenced weapons net me much higher killstreaks than silenced, which i use more in TDM, certain stages are exceptions though (Underpass for example, always used silnced there )


----------



## Gecka (Jan 26, 2010)

What sniper you use, and with what perks?


----------



## Newton (Jan 26, 2010)

Intervention/Barrett, either works, already got the 2.5k title for the barrett, so trying to get it for intervention too.

I use SOH, Stopping power and Ninja

I know the Wazoo is your bread and butter, i use it on my coldblooded sniper class. I have problems using it, because i am so accustomed to single shots, and i just get hitmarker 2/3 of the time, but games when i do remember to double tap, rapage 


Off topic: I fucking hate Electronics based physics, and doing analytical and reflective pieces , I've been sitting here for fucking 3 hours


----------



## Platinum (Jan 27, 2010)

So how many of you guys have unlocked the "How The?" challenge legitimately?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 27, 2010)

roaming sniper then

@Platinum, all you need to have is sitrep and a heartbeat sensor


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm waiting for my headset


----------



## Platinum (Jan 27, 2010)

I got it by accidentally bursting into a wall with my P90 in a CTF game .


----------



## Newton (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep roaming/getting better at quickscoping. I don't mind posting up in one of the cheap spots if the noobs don't know better though 

I got "how the?" legit. was chasing a guy by the c flag building on rundown, he runs up the stairs and I hear the claymore sound and see the red beams, stopped on the stairs and shot through the wall and got it. I rocked that title for weeks


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 27, 2010)

what do u need to get that achvmt?


----------



## Newton (Jan 27, 2010)

Use bullet penetration to blow up an explosive that kills someone


----------



## Platinum (Jan 27, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> what do u need to get that achvmt?



You have to kill a guy by shooting his explosive through a wall. 

I like the emblem that came with it. I wear it as part of my callsign.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 27, 2010)

god damm, pretty much has to be a claymore gaurding the dude


----------



## Newton (Jan 27, 2010)

C4 works well too, because you can bait them to the area and then shoot it. For example, stick it to the front wall of the small bunker on Afghan, then go into the tunnels and wait for a sniper to go into the bunker, then shoot it. Many other areas are suitable, just use the places people _always_ go


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 27, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> @Chem
> 
> God damn Chem you rank up fast lol.



I swear I'm not hacking!

PS: Prone shot is godlike


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha, I do prone shot as well but I guess mine doesn't have the same affect as yours.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 27, 2010)

do you use tactical controls?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 27, 2010)

Drop shotting was very effective in COD4, but when I drop shot in very close quarters in MW2, I usually get knifed by commando kids.


----------



## Creator (Jan 27, 2010)

Had a good day today.  Died on average 7 times, but i got like 15+ kills per match. 


And a funny story. So i get my Harrier in Skidrow, but no UAVs are up so i am blind. So i am waiting for someone to put a UAV up. But then i hear the best things ever, 'Enemy Emergency Air Drop arriving'. I was like...YES. Wait for the drop then sent my Harriers there. Got 3 kills and then got my Harrier shot down. 

Got my Harrier shot down in every match. 



Undercovermc said:


> I usually get knifed by commando kids.



By be hating the Commando? Isnt it their fault bringing a knife to a gun fight?


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 27, 2010)

chopper and harrier are easy to take down as long as people actually try and take it down.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 27, 2010)

Predator > Airstrike > Pavelow is a good substitute. Once you use your predator missile, you can do a quick scan of the map before you your missile lands so you know where to put your airstrike and so you know where to flank/approach afterwards. That is of course if a UAV is not up for your airstrike.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 27, 2010)

Can you guys get me some tips on getting killstreaks? I'm not terrible at the game, and my K/D hovers around 1, but for some reason i have trouble just getting to 5 kills.

Once i do its rape (Pred/Harrier/Pave low), but i have some trouble getting to 5 kills.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Jan 27, 2010)

Play with spastics. No wait you're playing MW2, hmmm, play with bigger spastics.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 27, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Can you guys get me some tips on getting killstreaks? I'm not terrible at the game, and my K/D hovers around 1, but for some reason i have trouble just getting to 5 kills.
> 
> Once i do its rape (Pred/Harrier/Pave low), but i have some trouble getting to 5 kills.



If you have to, just camp at a good spot until you get the 5 kills and then after you use your missile you should be able to roam and get the others with ease.

On maps like Terminal and Afghan it's easy to predict where the enemy has to run through from their spawn so five quick kills is no biggie. If that doesn't work for you, just use hardline with the same tactic and you'll be fine.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 27, 2010)

I think either you want to play defensive as in defending a certain area of the map or play offensive as in keep moving around the map.

Playing defensive is pretty straight forward. Cover an area and constantly check choke points around that area. Claymore/scavenger is extremely handy. Not only do they kill, but if they don't, you know someone is where you put that claymore now. Heartbeat sensor works wonders if you're a fan of that.

Offensive is almost the same, but you're sort of moving the area you are actually covering. Clear an area and move to another. If the enemy sees you or knows where you are and you know you are at a tactical disadvantage, either retreat, flank, or just be unpredictable in terms of movement. You generally want to move on the outskirts of the map, not in the middle. Also, be vary wary of where the enemy team is going to spawn next(this is extremely important).

Set up is very important, too. Cold Blooded and Silencers will keep people from knowing where you are. SoH for having an edge in large or prolonged firefights. Scavenger for claymores/ammo. Also how well your secondary weapon can compliment your primary weapon.

However, it all depends on your playstyle and how well you integrate your class setup into your playstyle. You may have to change classes depending on how the other team plays, too.

Either way, I cannot stress enough how important it is to know where your opponents are. Simply put, if you know where your enemy is, you can engage them before they engage you. Prediction is important as well. Using the menu to see exactly where your opponents are is really helpful. Whenever you're safe and your UAV just came up, or a red dot appeared on your map and it's too far on your mini map, press start and find out the exact location they're in. Also, your allies' location and the kill counter helps. When your allies' icon on the mini map gets bigger, that means they are engaging. Also on the kill counter, you can tell where enemy locations are depending on how your allies died. For example, you see an ally arrow disappear to your right and it says by a knife kill. Now you know the general direction of where that opponent is even without a red dot appearing.


----------



## Akira (Jan 27, 2010)

Guys what's the best attachment for the Spas? I alternate between grip and FMJ, I'm leaning towards grip being the better one though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> do you use tactical controls?



Nah I use the defaults on everything including sensitivity. :33


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2010)

Is there a way to detonate your first C4 without dashing your other one while using scavenger?

Silenced Spas is sexy


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 27, 2010)

Akira said:


> Guys what's the best attachment for the Spas? I alternate between grip and FMJ, I'm leaning towards grip being the better one though.



Definitely grip. I think FMJ is pretty useless since you usually aren't doing penetration kills with a shotgun. Silencer is nice, too.



Violent-nin said:


> Nah I use the defaults on everything including sensitivity. :33



If you use tactical, it makes it easier to drop shoot while firing ;D

I still haven't gotten used to meleeing with O though...


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 27, 2010)

I like owning with SPAS.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> If you use tactical, it makes it easier to drop shoot while firing ;D
> 
> I still haven't gotten used to meleeing with O though...



I don't like the Halo controls, and I forget I have melee in CQC at times already so ye.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 27, 2010)

How do you hunt for boosters on ps3?


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2010)

What are boosters anyway?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

Boosting is the act of obtaining something with the help of another that would normally take much more time.

For example, giving each other headshots on Cage Match, letting you kill them 25 times in a row without them killing you for a nuke, etc.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 27, 2010)

How do you find them?


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2010)

Idiots like that actually exist 

Is there any joy in that lool


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

It's not for enjoyment, it's for speed. I can actually get nuke-boosters, it's just annoying having to slot that in and hope for the best (because it's not all skill). Just get the titles and go back to business. I'm gonna stop at Prestige 3 because I like that emblem best until like 8, but I don't want to start over and over.


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2010)

The second prestige title is ugly as hell still thinking whether i should prestige


----------



## Creator (Jan 27, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Can you guys get me some tips on getting killstreaks? I'm not terrible at the game, and my K/D hovers around 1, but for some reason i have trouble just getting to 5 kills.
> 
> Once i do its rape (Pred/Harrier/Pave low), but i have some trouble getting to 5 kills.



Camp.  



Chemistry said:


> Either way, I cannot stress enough how important it is to know where your opponents are.



THIS.

In Afgan, the moment you start, run to the big bunker, but dont go inside. The opponents will alway come that way. ALWAY.

I alway get a kill streak there. 

In Skidrow, there are two or three places to just sit and get easy kills. 

In Wasteland...seriously, just get Noobtube. 



PS. I need some advice. Prestige or not to Prestige.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 27, 2010)

Vault said:


> Idiots like that actually exist
> 
> Is there any joy in that lool


Like Hangatyr said it's for speed and there's little satisfaction. I've boosted for a nuke twice, boosted Riot Shield kills, and to get certain titles. I don't do it regularly and i never do it to win anyway. Regular boosters do it to win, but hey i could be a bitch and work for that Nuke consistently.

@ Creator...Prestige, trust me, once you do it your hooked. I'm 2nd Prestige on the cusp of 3rd and i'm fucking ancy to do it already.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 27, 2010)

you don't need to camp to stack up killstreaks, just be cautious.


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2010)

Fuck im doing badly 6-10, 12-19 etc not my day


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 27, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> How do you find them?



use the perk sit rep, you will locate bosters easier 



Akira said:


> Guys what's the best attachment for the Spas? I alternate between grip and FMJ, I'm leaning towards grip being the better one though.



I like the grip. I really dont see how FMJ helps with shotguns in general


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah Grip is the best and if you Bling it, Red Dot that sum bitch.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 27, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I like owning with SPAS.



you are not alone. of all of the shotguns, SPAS is my favourite.


----------



## Creator (Jan 27, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Prestige, trust me, once you do it your hooked. I'm 2nd Prestige on the cusp of 3rd and i'm fucking ancy to do it already.



But if i lose everything i need to build up kills again with my guns to get the emblems and titles. 



Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Yeah Grip is the best and if you Bling it, Red Dot that sum bitch.



Use the Iron Sight. Its far better. The red dot sight is good, but i cant use it anymore. I find the iron sight alot better.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 27, 2010)

honestly it is hard to find boosters on matches....yesterday i only found 2 in one match

from what i heard xbox live has more of them


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2010)

Guys we all know the akimbo rangers and 1887 are the shit  You just dont wanna be catalogued as akimbo shotty assholes since you hate them


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 27, 2010)

Vault said:


> Guys we all know the akimbo rangers and 1887 are the shit  You just dont wanna be catalogued as akimbo shotty assholes since you hate them



lol, are you talking to me ?


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 27, 2010)

Creator said:


> But if i lose everything i need to build up kills again with my guns to get the emblems and titles.
> 
> 
> 
> Use the Iron Sight. Its far better. The red dot sight is good, but i cant use it anymore. I find the iron sight alot better.



you guys seriously use iron sights on the spas? I don't even scope that gun...ever. As long as I'm in "Commando" range, even without scoping it's a kill 90% of the time.


----------



## Akira (Jan 27, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I like the grip. I really dont see how FMJ helps with shotguns in general



I think it gives a little boost to damage, everyone's agreeing with grip though so definetly sticking to that.


----------



## Newton (Jan 27, 2010)

VF, i find that scoping increases the effective range by alot.

Nice work today team NF, started off a little shaky, but won alot in a row before disbanding.

More to come later for sure


----------



## Creator (Jan 27, 2010)

Violence Fight said:


> you guys seriously use iron sights on the spas? I don't even scope that gun...ever. As long as I'm in "Commando" range, even without scoping it's a kill 90% of the time.



No no. I use Iron Sight with most of my primary.


----------



## Darth (Jan 27, 2010)

Anyone here finish the second to last mission in special ops echo? The one where you need to kill 10 juggernauts with explosives and a knife?

IT'S FUCKING IMPOSSIBLE ON VETERAN. I'M STILL RAGING ABOUT IT. 

I finished the Wetwork Breach and Clear before it, and the 12 juggernaut elimination after it. But I CAN'T FINISH THE FUCKING 10 JUGGERNAUT CHALLENGE in FAVELA.

It's killing me guys. The only mission I can't complete in Spec Ops on Veteran. It's absolutely killing me.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 27, 2010)

Akira said:


> I think it gives a little boost to damage, everyone's agreeing with grip though so definetly sticking to that.



it does not =\


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

...I fucking hate Sabotage retards.

IF I HAVE THE BOMB, GIVE ME COVER. JESUS.


----------



## Akira (Jan 27, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> it does not =\



 my bad.

Also anyone who doesn't have me on PSN please add, my ID's NS91


----------



## Creator (Jan 27, 2010)

Akira said:


> ID's NS91



Add me. 

AzuzuBeige. My brothers on right now, and the last time i tried to add someone from here, i added the wrong person. :S


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> ...I fucking hate Sabotage retards.
> 
> IF I HAVE THE BOMB, GIVE ME COVER. JESUS.



Run in to tons of morons like that on daily basis, I really can't count on anyone to do the right thing in those games.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

Holy crap, just got my first Nuke on Afghan with a FAL. XD


----------



## Ito (Jan 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Holy crap, just got my first Nuke on Afghan with a FAL. XD



Congratulations.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2010)

The spawning system in this game is beyond stupid, I like how it spawned guys inside our base during Domination.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 27, 2010)

Darth said:


> Anyone here finish the second to last mission in special ops echo? The one where you need to kill 10 juggernauts with explosives and a knife?
> 
> IT'S FUCKING IMPOSSIBLE ON VETERAN. I'M STILL RAGING ABOUT IT.
> 
> ...



I had to do that one with a friend. I managed 5 of them by myself but it gets ridiculous after that since 3 of them are on the map at one time.

And the spawn system is indeed retarded. I can't count how many times I've spawned right next to an enemy and shot down before I had a chance to even see him.


----------



## EJ (Jan 27, 2010)

Can someone tell me the list of nations who received CODMW2 in a specific order? Time frame to be exact.

Thanks.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Holy crap, just got my first Nuke on Afghan with a FAL. XD



Feels good don't it?

I got my first with the WA2000 on Karachi


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

FAL is awesome, though, just waitin' till I can get the Holographic. The RDS sucks on it, makes it shoot low to the right.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2010)

Some people are complete idiots I swear to god, it seems like I'm the only one capable of taking down enemy air support.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

I generally don't bother since I've got Cold-Blooded.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 27, 2010)

So many people have just _walked_ past me while I had cold blooded pro on with a ghillie suit

i remember one time when I was playing S&D on Estate

I had a predator missile

went to the stairs that led to the green house and just went prone on the  hill right next to the stairs

when i got out i saw one guy _running_ past me

so naturally i sprinted for him for a glorifying knife kill

only to get shot in the back by his friend who was trailing him

when in the lobby they told me that they didn't even see me, and that when i popped out the guy nearly shit his pants


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2010)

That's why you always wait to see if someone is coming up behind them. Five-second rule.


----------



## Newton (Jan 27, 2010)

Or instead of knifing just shoot him and quickly turn in the other direction.

Unlocked stinger before i left nin, you still playing? If not, when will you be playing again


----------



## TypeZ3r0 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Holy crap, just got my first Nuke on Afghan with a FAL. XD



My first one was on a TDM on Sub Base, running and gunning with the UMP45. Congrats and keep throwing them.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 27, 2010)

the RPG is fucking awesome!!!


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

Ooh, I see MW2 discussion. 

Wait, nuke discussion?!? 

My first nuke was on Terminal in the airplane. Duh, Akimbo shotguns and a 50.Cal Barret, what else is there to lead your team to victory?


----------



## Newton (Jan 27, 2010)

My first Nuke was on Quarry, started with Silenced SCAR, got 4, took up a one clip TAR, got 2, and took an UMP for the last one


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 27, 2010)

Got 2 nukes today. Violent-nin and Crixpack (sorry forgot your NF name) witnessed. I love that amazing feeling lol. I have 3 altogether now.

Probably gonna get on soon.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 27, 2010)

2 on the same day?!?!?!?! OH SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
Good job dude!!!


----------



## Gecka (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 27, 2010)

Went 24-2 in Quarry. That's a first for me.


----------



## Newton (Jan 27, 2010)

I admit the far shot is amazing Gecka, but its easier on computer than it is on console. especially if you take erasable marker or something and put a dot on your screen.

Its a fucking awesome vid though, thought he would nuke lol.

Cruc (I'm Crixpack btw), good stuff man, I think Nin may be good luck, cuz he's the only one from NF to see me nuke, make sure he's there when you go nuke hunting again XD

Good stuff today guys, one thing i notice is that anytime we get beat, its because the next team started off getting fucked up bad, and started using dirty tactics like camping, tubing and that care package bullshit, not to mention that game where that team's clanmate was selling. 6-24? the score would have been 75 -51 if not for him, but we still managed 74-75.

Tomorrow for sure


----------



## Gecka (Jan 27, 2010)

Ugh, there's not that many gameplay videos for akimbo rafficas

Why are they so overshadowed by akimbo models and magnums

offtopic: you enjoy the little belated christmas present?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 27, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Got 2 nukes today. Violent-nin and Crixpack (sorry forgot your NF name) witnessed. I love that amazing feeling lol. I have 3 altogether now.
> 
> Probably gonna get on soon.



Just call me Vio, Nin or VN...........or Violent-nin.


----------



## Newton (Jan 27, 2010)

Gecka said:


> offtopic: you enjoy the little belated christmas present?



2 Things:

1) Its been a while since someone has successfully trolled me ("I have that power" you bastard )

2) I'm taking a risk here and saying that i think the song is fucking awesome 

The PS3 is calling for you to buy it 

Also, try akimbo rafficas with a riot shield on your back, Marathon, your choice of red perk and Steady Aim


----------



## Gecka (Jan 28, 2010)

Question for the general public

What's your best kill?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 28, 2010)

Fraust said:


> If you have to, just camp at a good spot until you get the 5 kills and then after you use your missile you should be able to roam and get the others with ease.
> 
> On maps like Terminal and Afghan it's easy to predict where the enemy has to run through from their spawn so five quick kills is no biggie. If that doesn't work for you, just use hardline with the same tactic and you'll be fine.



Hate camping with a passion, so that's out.

Terminal is where i do get high kill streaks, same with Afghan provided i play smart. My problem maps are the close quarters ones, but switching from the M93 to the Spas seems to be helping that.



Chemistry said:


> I think either you want to play defensive as in defending a certain area of the map or play offensive as in keep moving around the map.
> 
> Playing defensive is pretty straight forward. Cover an area and constantly check choke points around that area. Claymore/scavenger is extremely handy. Not only do they kill, but if they don't, you know someone is where you put that claymore now. Heartbeat sensor works wonders if you're a fan of that.
> 
> Offensive is almost the same, but you're sort of moving the area you are actually covering. Clear an area and move to another. If the enemy sees you or knows where you are and you know you are at a tactical disadvantage, either retreat, flank, or just be unpredictable in terms of movement. You generally want to move on the outskirts of the map, not in the middle. Also, be vary wary of where the enemy team is going to spawn next(this is extremely important).



Not really a defensive player, although if I can tell the people i'm playing against are going to stick to a select few areas of combat, i'll chill there for a bit. (For example, the bunker in wasteland or the dark area between yards in skidrow)

But how do you be aware of where the enemy team is going to spawn? Is there a certain method to the spawn system?



> Set up is very important, too. Cold Blooded and Silencers will keep people from knowing where you are. SoH for having an edge in large or prolonged firefights. Scavenger for claymores/ammo. Also how well your secondary weapon can compliment your primary weapon.



Ha cold blooded is amazing, however i'm still working on not using RDS/ACOG/HOLO, since snipers really are useful, and i switch between SOH and Scavenger,...depending on the class.

My secondary weapon was one of my problems i think. I use the m16, which is great for mid-long range. However, when shit gets really dicey I don't play as well, so the m93r wasn't a good fit for me. I find i do better with the spas.



> However, it all depends on your playstyle and how well you integrate your class setup into your playstyle. You may have to change classes depending on how the other team plays, too.
> 
> Either way, I cannot stress enough how important it is to know where your opponents are. Simply put, if you know where your enemy is, you can engage them before they engage you. Prediction is important as well. Using the menu to see exactly where your opponents are is really helpful. Whenever you're safe and your UAV just came up, or a red dot appeared on your map and it's too far on your mini map, press start and find out the exact location they're in. Also, your allies' location and the kill counter helps. When your allies' icon on the mini map gets bigger, that means they are engaging. Also on the kill counter, you can tell where enemy locations are depending on how your allies died. For example, you see an ally arrow disappear to your right and it says by a knife kill. Now you know the general direction of where that opponent is even without a red dot appearing.



Yea. When i know where the enemy is and i have an idea of what kind of set up they are using, 9/10 i'll get the kill. I'm at my best when i can prepare and work out what i'm going to do before im engaged.

Not so good when it comes to reacting to attacks though. But like I said, the spas has made that easier.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Question for the general public
> 
> What's your best kill?



Got me the omnicide title 6 guys came up to me, i dashed a c4 and took out 3 and the other 3 i blew them away with my ACR, all that happened in less than 5 seconds.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 28, 2010)

Got the game winning kill by dropping a Care Package on a guy running towards me. 

I kinda wish I had an Emergency Airdrop at the time.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 28, 2010)

*Mythbusters: Episode 3*

[YOUTUBE]EFvxzOaWa7I[/YOUTUBE]
I learned some new things from this vid.


----------



## Newton (Jan 28, 2010)

Didn't know about the cracked glass, nice vid.

My best kill would either have to be my quad headshot or a jumping triple kill in the game winning kill cam (couldn't see him good cuz he was behind an obstacle, so jumped and shot, and get a random triple ftw lol)

What's your best kill Gecka


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2010)

Susano wanna TDM?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 28, 2010)

50 cal'd someone through the covered fence on the north west corner of quarry. No UAV or actual visual of the guy, just saw an ally engaging in that direction. Decided to pop a shot through the fence, bam!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 28, 2010)

You can also see through cracked glass with a thermal.


----------



## Akira (Jan 28, 2010)

Marathon Pro + Lightweight Pro + Commando Pro + Riot shield + Spas 12

Funniest setup ever for CTF but K/D ratio goes to shit lol.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 28, 2010)

i love the spas 12!!!!


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 28, 2010)

Striker is the shotgun I always use, might use Model's when I unlock them but I'm not sure about that. My favorite weapon would probably be the Intervention though, I love sniping people.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 28, 2010)

Striker is pretty crappy, always takes more than one shot without SP. You'd be better off with the Spaz.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> Striker is the shotgun I always use, might use Model's when I unlock them but I'm not sure about that. My favorite weapon would probably be the Intervention though, I love sniping people.



Like hang said, striker isn't that good. Spas is the way to go.

Please don't use the models. Or if you do, don't use them with akimbo+FMJ.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 28, 2010)

You added me yet, Wind?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndPOiRUe86I[/YOUTUBE] Moar knife throwing


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 28, 2010)

I guess I'll try the Spas than, are Rangers any good when Akimbo'd?

Some of those throwing knife kills are just wow.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 28, 2010)

Rangers are awesome.


----------



## Jibutters (Jan 28, 2010)

oh my that knife is crazy style


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 28, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You added me yet, Wind?



Not yet, haven't been playing any MW. I'll add you though.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 28, 2010)

Creator said:


> But if i lose everything i need to build up kills again with my guns to get the emblems and titles.


Well you get most gun titles and emblems after you prestige. A title for 500 kills, an emblem for 1000, a title for 2500 kills, an title for 250 headshots, an emblem for 500 headshots and a title for 1000 headshots. Cool thing is those "Prestige" Challenges don't reset should you ever Prestige again.





> Use the Iron Sight. Its far better. The red dot sight is good, but i cant use it anymore. I find the iron sight alot better.


I like Iron Sight since i don't bling anyway and i use grip.


----------



## Ito (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> Striker is the shotgun I always use, might use Model's when I unlock them but I'm not sure about that. My favorite weapon would probably be the Intervention though, I love sniping people.



The Intervention sucks in terms of a quality sniper rifle. When scoped in, your view sways all over the place; much more than any other rifle. Not to mention it's a bolt action rifle.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 28, 2010)

Light said:


> The Intervention sucks in terms of a quality sniper rifle. When scoped in, your view sways all over the place; much more than any other rifle. Not to mention it's a bolt action rifle.



Which is why it's the most fun to use, to me at least, it's my favorite class actually. I just enjoy sniping people with it in crazy ways, feels good.


----------



## Ito (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> Which is why it's the most fun to use, to me at least, it's my favorite class actually. I just enjoy sniping people with it in crazy ways, feels good.



I guess you're one of those guys who runs around the level trying to no-scope people.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 28, 2010)

Light said:


> I guess you're one of those guys who runs around the level trying to no-scope people.



Not no-scoping, more like the quick-scoping kinda shots. I'm not one of those people that camp the whole time with a sniper though, I'll run around the map and such. I guess I do it because I play Search and Destroy so much, used to it. If I'm not playing Search, than I'll use a different class most likely.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 28, 2010)

Im sorry i left team NF but i just was plain horrible today on domination and deathmatch....7-20

But on Free for All i got 30-5


----------



## Newton (Jan 28, 2010)

Kdr is not all that matters

that was a 7 man rape fest, we were fucking owning everything we came across  (til the tubers)


----------



## Vault (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow bad bad day had to call it quits

That tuber was annoying i remember that game everyone came out with shitty scores


----------



## Newton (Jan 28, 2010)

Cept me 

I was the only positive one, but only because i began playing cheap when i saw 7+ of them tubing

You playing later?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll be back on in 30 mins if anyone want's to play.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 28, 2010)

ill be going on in about 10 min


----------



## Gecka (Jan 28, 2010)

Susano said:


> Didn't know about the cracked glass, nice vid.
> 
> My best kill would either have to be my quad headshot or a jumping triple kill in the game winning kill cam (couldn't see him good cuz he was behind an obstacle, so jumped and shot, and get a random triple ftw lol)
> 
> What's your best kill Gecka



Was playing Search and destroy

I think i was last alive and the other team was alive(save for maybe one guy)

didn't have the bomb, i knew my friend died planting at the site

threw a smoke at the bomb site, waited about 2 seconds, then threw a C4 and detonated 

triple kill

but then when i actually went to plant, their last guy killed me


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 28, 2010)

Susano said:


> Kdr is not all that matters
> 
> that was a 7 man rape fest, we were fucking owning everything we came across  (til the tubers)



I know but i was so frustrated today...i got my ass kicked ALOT today that i just got tired of it.

Tomorrow its gonna be different.....


----------



## Gecka (Jan 28, 2010)

Actually that's probably not my best kill, but just my funniest.

lemme think


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 28, 2010)

Best kill was in Search, I had my intervention and a UAV was out so I knew where the last one was behind me. So I one 180'd and quick-scoped the last kill in the face, which was so much fun to watch on Killcam and here the reactions. I haven't had a cooler kill since that, just some routine regular ones.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 28, 2010)

One of my greatest ones was a bullet penetration(not glass, but actual wall) headshot with wazoo silenced(no SP)

shit was awesome

but still not my best


----------



## Gecka (Jan 28, 2010)

oooooh

i got it

another me VS rest of the team thing only i turn out victorious

Search and destroy, sub-base, and all my kills were with the raffica

my team tried to rush and instead got killed in about a minute

i kill one guy climbing up a ladder, I go up it, see a guy get his care package, kill him, STEAL IT(has an attack helicopter which i don't call) kill one guy who tried to knife me, and kill the last guy who went around oblivious that I killed his entire team, burst w/ raffica (miss), jump down and knife him.

all in the span of about 15-20 seconds

holy balls pressure was on


----------



## Newton (Jan 28, 2010)

Haha nice, that C4 one is funny, some people get some amazing kills in the game winning kill cam, saw a predator kill 6 people already 

Everyone in this thread should buy PS3s and come play with us, we have so much fun 

I'll be on in about an hour and a half maybe


----------



## Gecka (Jan 28, 2010)

started out a game of search once with a predator getting 3 people

:sweetvictory


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 28, 2010)

my best kill was actually with team NF lol

We were on Skidrow and I got a triple kill through a door way and they came at me again and i got a multi-kill then.....i think it was a 8 kill streak within 10 seconds


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jan 28, 2010)

I just started sniping today. I'm using the Barret 50 CAL. I'm actually not too bad at it. I also just started using shotguns a few days ago. Before that I hated shotguns cause everyone uses them and now I see why. I'm almost a 2nd prestige


----------



## Newton (Jan 28, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> my best kill was actually with team NF lol
> 
> We were on Skidrow and I got a triple kill through a door way and they came at me again and i got a multi-kill then.....i think it was a 8 kill streak within 10 seconds



I remember that 

IMO, if you get good with the Intervention, you're much better with the .50 cal


----------



## Gecka (Jan 28, 2010)

~SAGE~ said:


> I just started sniping today. I'm using the Barret 50 CAL. I'm actually not too bad at it. I also just started using shotguns a few days ago. Before that I hated shotguns cause everyone uses them and now I see why. I'm almost a 2nd prestige



Every time a sniper gets a headshot

an angel orgasms with the force of a thousand suns going supernova


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> Not no-scoping, more like the quick-scoping kinda shots.



Oh this is lovely. I'll use Barret + ACOG + SoH pro + SP if I'm doing this and treat it like an assault class. What sucks is if you miss your first shot in a head-to-head. You're probably dead unless the other guy's missing too XD

I need SP for snipers unless it's the WA2000(non-silenced) or M21. I have a large tendency to hit the stomach when quick scoping >_<


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jan 28, 2010)

Is the last sniper(M21) any good


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 28, 2010)

Susano said:


> I remember that
> 
> IMO, if you get good with the Intervention, you're much better with the .50 cal



I actually started using the .50 cal today...im ok with it so far.....give me a week and i think i might be able to do some quick scoping which is hard when your close up.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 28, 2010)

~SAGE~ said:


> Is the last sniper(M21) any good



Great for stealth.
M21 Silenced
Raffica Silenced
Scavenger Pro
Cold Blooded Pro
Ninja Pro

un-fucking detectable


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jan 28, 2010)

So it does good enough damage even with the silencer equipped.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 28, 2010)

2 hit kill anytime it's silenced. With stopping power and no silencer then it works just like a bare WA2000(OHKO from the chest up). Stopping power w/ silencer is superfluous.

Least recoil out of all of the sniper rifles, so usually you can quickly pop 2 or more shots when you see someone.

I loved it in CoD4, but it feels like there's more sway and recoil now. Plus, in this game, every gun is pretty damn accurate, so there are more substitutes. 

However, I don't think I've tried it with Bling(ACOG+Silencer). Seems like an interesting setup, but the problem with this is that you burn through ammo pretty quickly without Scavenger, and SoH pro gives you that invaluable faster reloading and faster ADS(which helps a fuck ton with snipers).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2010)

I think i've found my class.

M16 silenced
Spas silenced
SoH pro
Cold Blooded pro
Ninja pro.

Getting kills with the silenced spas is so much fun.

EDIT: Ahh shit, i forgot to add hangatyr again!


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 29, 2010)

I used to use 
Scar-H with Holographic + Hearbeat
Spas 12 - Red dot
Lightweight Pro
(forget what goes here)
Commando Pro

recently though it's been 
M16 + Holo
SoH Pro
Hip Accuracy perk
and something else I can't remember

Feel like adding Cold Blooded since I having bunch of guys rush me when I'm in a great spot


----------



## Gecka (Jan 29, 2010)

why would you ever need a sight on a shotgun


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2010)

Go with either FMJ or silencer.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 29, 2010)

FMJ doesn't add damage, and use grip btw.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2010)

Who said it did? I just blast people through shit quite a bit.

Although i prefer the silencer.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 29, 2010)

since i cant play damn online fighting, now i am trying to unlock the stars on mission. those juggernauts are so tough. i have tried to pass the one on the plane graveyard, everytime i get to the positin for sniping soldiers close to the finish line, that fuckin juggernut comes and kills me. 
overall i am pretty enjoying this game. i team up with my brother on these missions, he's so hooked up, who usually never plays video games.


----------



## Newton (Jan 29, 2010)

Nice games Onmi, and the rest of Team NF 

My day started off great, going fucking 30-4 and shit, but as the night went on (as usual) i slowly did more and more mediocre, and did pretty bad some games

None so far can best my score capturing in domination consistently though :ho


----------



## Gecka (Jan 29, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Who said it did? I just blast people through shit quite a bit.
> 
> Although i prefer the silencer.



Sorry, it's just that I've grown accustomed to telling people that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah good games everyone I played with today. 

@Susano

On Highrise I knew you were gonna pick off people in that spot at the start of the match lol. After I died from it I had to get over there and get close up and personal payback with my Spas. 

I don't roll with any real constant set up anymore. I'm kinda taking my COD2 approach and be a beast with everything but it's not working out as well in MW2. Currently using the FAL for it's title and loving the gun thus far.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah good games everyone I played with today.
> 
> @Susano
> 
> ...



The FAL is great. I don't have it on any of my classes, but if i'm low on ammo i'll definitely snatch that shit up.

Also, the Spas is my new favorite gun. I don't even think i'll switch it up with the m1014. It's just too satisfying to get kills with it. Shit's magical.

Also, SOH on the spas is hilarious.


----------



## Obito (Jan 29, 2010)

I will be getting on MW2 on the 360 right now, add DARIU5.


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 29, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> The FAL is great. I don't have it on any of my classes, but if i'm low on ammo i'll definitely snatch that shit up.
> 
> Also, the Spas is my new favorite gun. I don't even think i'll switch it up with the m1014. It's just too satisfying to get kills with it. Shit's magical.
> 
> Also, SOH on the spas is hilarious.



Spas is just awesome. I started using it awhile back, and It's my new favorite second.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 29, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I actually started using the .50 cal today...im ok with it so far.....give me a week and i think i might be able to do some quick scoping which is hard when your close up.



not really, and SoH pro helps with the quick scoping too. just make sure you line up ur cross hair with the other guy before you scope in. and you will be good.


----------



## Vault (Jan 29, 2010)

When team NF play domination that shit is fun its like we are a wave of rape :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2010)

Lol       PS3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2010)

@Windwaker

Yeah SoH on the Spas amuses me. 

@Hangatýr

Aww don't be jealous cause you can't play with us. 

If you have COD2 for the PC then I'd love to run some matches.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 29, 2010)

Restrained myself from playing lately, exams >.< finally had my last one today.

And still lvl 62 after 3 days playing time lol, wtf.


----------



## Vault (Jan 29, 2010)

Lol AESIR      .


----------



## Ooter (Jan 29, 2010)

Stun grenade or Flash grenade?


----------



## Ito (Jan 29, 2010)

Ooter said:


> Stun grenade or Flash grenade?



I prefer flash grenades.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 29, 2010)

I really wish they hadn't put heartbeat sensors in the game......it makes it really easy to spot people.


----------



## Ito (Jan 29, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I really wish they hadn't put heartbeat sensors in the game......it makes it really easy to spot people.



A lot of people nowadays are using Ninja, so it evens itself out.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> @Windwaker
> 
> Yeah SoH on the Spas amuses me.
> 
> ...



Hang, i will definitely add you tonight. We need to spread team NF rapeage to the xbox.

But yea, silenced spas is awesome. I get so much satisfaction from gunning down akimbo 1887s bitches with it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 29, 2010)

i'm not that big on multiplayer gaming, i don't get much joy in playing with strange offensive people, call me old fashioned :S


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2010)

That's why you need to play with either people you know, or non-asshole people you meet online. 

At that point you can humble the shit out of all those offensive 10 year olds.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 29, 2010)

i have two game ids, do i need to pay xbox live for both? i don't get it. One is for NF btw.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea it's per gamertag.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 29, 2010)

that's bull shit


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2010)

I would agree with you, but why would you need to have multiple live IDs?


----------



## Newton (Jan 29, 2010)

naurotsimpson, why not just play on your regular tag? Everyone would still know its you


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 29, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I would agree with you, but why would you need to have multiple live IDs?



i have multiple lots of things, emails, logins, why not?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2010)

Vault said:


> Lol AESIR      .



Are you on PS3 or 360?


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 29, 2010)

is there a patch comin for the care package glitch?


----------



## Vault (Jan 29, 2010)

Violent nin what kinda question is that?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2010)

Cause 360 controller and online = better than PSN and DS3.


----------



## Newton (Jan 29, 2010)

Lol @ 360 online being better than PS3


----------



## Creator (Jan 29, 2010)

So i changed my kill streaks recently. I am ready to prestige, waiting to destroy a couple more kill streaks with Cold Blooded.

Got 4 Pave Lows today. 

But i alway get my Harriers shot down. 



Ooter said:


> Stun grenade or Flash grenade?



Smoke. 



narutosushi said:


> is there a patch comin for the care package glitch?



Why you want to patch that? Its funny. 

But seriously. Just get a shot gun.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2010)

Vault said:


> Violent nin what kinda question is that?





I hardly knows who's who on my list, so I didn't know if I've played with you or if your on 360.



Hangat?r said:


> Cause 360 controller and online = better than PSN and DS3.



Better for a FPS yes but not better overall. As for online, meh I'll take your word for it. N64 controller and or keyboard and mouse ass rape the 360 controller for a FPS though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2010)

XBL is far more stable than PSN, considering the fact that most of us have it wired up, rather that wireless.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2010)

Keep in mind you do have to pay for XBL. while it's not expensive I would expect better service for something you pay for.


----------



## Creator (Jan 29, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> XBL is far more stable than PSN, considering the fact that most of us have it wired up, rather that wireless.



If your router is good, then your Wireless is perfect. 

My router is good overall, but it decides to fuck up when i insult it.  


I think 360's XBL is just better then PSN. Although considering you have to pay for it (Lol) it has to be.


----------



## Newton (Jan 29, 2010)

XBL itself is better, but that doesn't necessarily make mw2 online better than on the PS3, I'd take the longer waiting times and sometimes getting dropped over hacked lobbies and -5m exp anyday

I run a wired connection too


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 29, 2010)

The game just keeps freezing on me so i quited early today. I suspect it has something  to do with the new patch since i never encountered this before. Hope i have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2010)

I use a wired connection and my connection is strong as hell so it`s rare for me to get dropped or lag.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2010)

Has anyone actually encountered the -5 mil glitch? I thought i read somewhere they took care of that.

Good run today, averaged about 20-5. Got a couple harriers, one pave low.

The G18 (silenced) and the Spas (silenced) are amazing secondary guns.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 29, 2010)

i sucked ass today....i gotta get myself together and get back to my regular raping lol


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Jan 29, 2010)

Whenever I try to get a party of friends going, it always drops one or two people. Sometimes it will even send them to a different game. 

Is it the game and the party lobby, or the internet connection I have?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 29, 2010)

Ooter said:


> Stun grenade or Flash grenade?




Smoke.

It's much better than both.


----------



## Newton (Jan 29, 2010)

Sage, that always happens, its sometimes due to the party leader, and mostly due to the game, when more than one party of people are trying to join the same game, shit happens lol

Guys, it'll help alot if you join the chatroom if you're up for a game, cuz otherwise I'm stuck sending messages back and forth with 6 or 7 poeple 

I'm a bad host, people have trouble connecting to me, which i why i someone else needs to 

And what the fuck is this playlist thing, i've restarted my game 3 times and it says my fucking playlist is still old


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2010)

That`s why I gave up trying to form a big party because of the playlist nonsense.

Just roll with 2-3 people and leave it at that.


----------



## Newton (Jan 29, 2010)

What is that playlist thing though? why is it happening now?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 29, 2010)

No clue man.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 29, 2010)

susano i'll try to unlock the chat system as soon as i can....i just gotta figure out how.

Oh and I finally got back to normal.....43-12 and 30-5 ( what i can remember right now)

If anyone uses the PP2000 its really good considering its a secondary and its really accurate.
On the 43-12 at least 30 of my kills were from my secondary PP2000


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 29, 2010)

Models and Tubes kill me so much, it gets so frustrating. Akimbo Models seem like the most popular guns among everyone nowadays.


----------



## Ooter (Jan 29, 2010)

I like stun, it's fast. Smoke is alright on some classes.

Regarding the playlist issue, yeah that was annoying. Just join a playlist game, like mosh pit, 3rd person tactical etc. and it should automatically update.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 29, 2010)

Just finished playing another 5 matches.....2 of them had those pathetic unlimited care package glitch ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on them and their team won cause of them. Im reporting both of those bastards....if yall want to spam them heres one name i remember at the moment

PSN:codkiller2009 (fuckin ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".))


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 29, 2010)

My friend and I were playing the other day and I ended seeing some nuke boosters. Noticed one guy was losing to another back to back to knife kills/silenced headshots. 

Looking for them and killing them becomes a whole new game type. 
Search for them & dodge enemy fire and with a friend, it becomes a race. They ended up leaving once they caught on we were hunting them after 5 matches. Rundown is almost too perfect for that boosting shit though.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 29, 2010)

yea but rundown is my favorite place to hunt for them cuase i know the hiding spots


----------



## Gecka (Jan 29, 2010)

looking at some epic hard-to-reach places on youtube

holy fuck

some of these spots are just fucking unfair

can't wait till i get xbox back

sadly most of the places require shotgun jumps

/wrists


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 29, 2010)

^ like what places? u mean outside the maps?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 29, 2010)

nah, like, places you have to strafe jump to get to, but give you a great over view of the map, but have a low profile

and good view and low profile = priceless for snipers


----------



## Ito (Jan 29, 2010)

Gecka said:


> nah, like, places you have to strafe jump to get to, but give you a great over view of the map, but have a low profile
> 
> and good view and low profile = priceless for snipers



Link to video, please.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 29, 2010)

Light said:


> Link to video, please.



There's tons on youtube.

Lemme sift through the shit.


----------



## Creator (Jan 29, 2010)

Gecka said:


> nah, like, places you have to strafe jump to get to, but give you a great over view of the map, but have a low profile
> 
> and good view and low profile = priceless for snipers



There is a way to get onto the roof top in High Rise. Its very complex, and i dont know how to do it. Have you seen any video of it?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2010)

You use the half-hanging scaffolding as a ladder.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 29, 2010)

This is great stuff for finding boosters btw.

So for all you hunters, you're-fucking-welcome


----------



## Gecka (Jan 29, 2010)

Creator said:


> There is a way to get onto the roof top in High Rise. Its very complex, and i dont know how to do it. Have you seen any video of it?



[YOUTUBE]SgOgHfJs_Fs[/YOUTUBE]

my friends LOVE this spot, make sure to have tactical insertion, AND TO PRACTICE IN PRIVATE SESSIONS

I gotta tell you, don't do this shit in a real game, i catch some assholes trying in groundwars and they just bring the team WAY down.

so go into private match, and just practice by yourself. it'll take some time to get down 

i don't like it personally, since you'll be VERY high profile while trying to get up there.

I can't tell you how many times I got free kills off people trying to get up there


----------



## Undercovermc (Jan 29, 2010)

The patch that went live earlier in Europe (for the PS3) stopped people from being able to play online, so they pulled it. Who's running IW?


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 29, 2010)

Double Headshot, quick-scope, through the wall while in the air, for the final kill in search. I have a new best kill ever with that.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 29, 2010)

Gonna have to call bullshit


----------



## JimmyVegas (Jan 29, 2010)

what do you guys recommend for a sniper, i personally enjoy using the 50. cal


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 29, 2010)

I know it's unbelievable, but somehow it happened I don't even know how. Best part is, I haven't gotten a single kill after I got it...


----------



## Gecka (Jan 29, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> what do you guys recommend for a sniper, i personally enjoy using the 50. cal





WA2000

It'll take some time getting used to, but if you can work the mild recoil, then it is destructive.

Use it with Scavenger Pro, Cold Blooded Pro, and ninja or steady aim pro

use raffica with it

but that's just my class

Btw, the recoil can actually help with lining up the target again.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Jan 29, 2010)

ok thx man


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Jan 29, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> what do you guys recommend for a sniper, i personally enjoy using the 50. cal



I use 
.50 cal with FMJ. 
SPAS with foregrip
I averaged around 23-8 a match.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 29, 2010)

im trying to get FMJ on my 50 cal too....im getting close

I dont think im gonna be able to play alot tomorrow considering 10-14 inches of snow are about to fall at my house and the power might go out.


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Jan 29, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> im trying to get FMJ on my 50 cal too....im getting close
> 
> I dont think im gonna be able to play alot tomorrow considering 10-14 inches of snow are about to fall at my house and the power might go out.



 Omg Thats a lot of snow. 
I love FMJ on the .50 but, im gonna use the W2000 when I unlock it.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 29, 2010)

My clan [4skn] got challenged today by one of the *members* brothers

the brother is level 40

the majority of my clan/friends from school have prestiged at least once

BUT I STILL WANNA BE THERE GOD DAMMIT MICROSOFT AND YOUR SHITTY HARDWARE


----------



## Newton (Jan 29, 2010)

Lmao 


PS. got the update, dunno why they didn't make me do it before, so now we can all play again


----------



## Taki (Jan 29, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I dont think im gonna be able to play alot tomorrow considering 10-14 inches of snow are about to fall at my house and the power might go out.



EMP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gecka (Jan 29, 2010)

Taki said:


> EMP!!!!!!!!





you fucking asshole


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 29, 2010)

How do you get this update? I haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Jan 29, 2010)

Taki said:


> EMP!!!!!!!!



Smart ass baha


----------



## Newton (Jan 29, 2010)

Its fucked up, before i restarted over and over and didn't get it, then i power on my ps3 just now and bam, i dunno


----------



## Gecka (Jan 29, 2010)

Susano said:


> Its fucked up, before i restarted over and over and didn't get it, then i power on my ps3 just now and bam, i dunno



Now we can be pissed off together.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 29, 2010)

Taki said:


> EMP!!!!!!!!



haha you funny ass you


----------



## Newton (Jan 30, 2010)

I got it now so I'm not pissed off 

You should end your pissiness by buying a PS3 

Come on, you know you want to


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2010)

Listen to that sexy brit accent

you know you want some o' that


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I doubt I got the update but I've been playing online fine all day today.


----------



## Newton (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah you can play, but parties are fucked up

Gecka, we got a lot brits on PS3, aren't you missing mw2 :ho


----------



## Platinum (Jan 30, 2010)

I had 13 throwing knife kills in a quick match of demolition today. I had some pretty awesome throws.

Needless to say it was a fun match .


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 30, 2010)

Haven't played for a week, started playing today and still got matched up with the same ole scrubs.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 30, 2010)

holy crap theres a shitload of snow outside of my house and its fuckin awesome, if i don't play today it'd probably be cause of the power or me playing like a little kid in the snow.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 30, 2010)

does anyone know what the new patch does?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 30, 2010)

^No clue my friend.

Yay I got my title for the FAL, on to the next gun. 

I'll probably wait till after I prestige again to get the SPAS title.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 30, 2010)

> - Care Package, Emergency Airdrop, and Sentry Gun marker grenades sprint speed normalized.
> - Fix for "infinite care package" exploit.
> - Sentry Guns: Improved placement detection, preventing cases of Sentry Guns inside geometry.
> - Model 1887: Bling using Akimbo and FMJ combination now has same range and damage as non-Bling Model 1887s.
> ...



Infinite care package still might exist though.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 30, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> ^No clue my friend.
> 
> Yay I got my title for the FAL, on to the next gun.
> 
> I'll probably wait till after I prestige again to get the SPAS title.



which title did you get?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Infinite care package still might exist though.



Wait, is this on Xbox as well?


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 30, 2010)

finally they fixed the care package glitch...it really was getting out of hand


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 30, 2010)

Check your version. It's the 1.08 patch. JUST came out today on PS3, but it's also been on PC for almost a month.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 30, 2010)

It hasn't patched for the Xbox yet, my friend just got Care Package knifed he said.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2010)

FUUUUUUCK

care package speed has to be fixed


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 30, 2010)

And Bling 1887 Akimbos + FMJ still has the ridiculous range.


----------



## Taki (Jan 30, 2010)

Ill be on the BFBC 2 demo till shit gets patched.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 30, 2010)

Damn it's still not patched on the Xbox ?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2010)

Which map do yall think is the most sniper oriented?

For me, Underpass.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 30, 2010)

Wasteland.

Atleast Two thirds of each team is a sniper on that map.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 30, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Which map do yall think is the most sniper oriented?
> 
> For me, Underpass.



Wasteland map is the "Wet Dream" for the sniper players.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 30, 2010)

Underpass for thermal.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Wasteland map is the "Wet Dream" for the sniper players.



You'd think so, but I've found myself using my knife more than my rifle on that map.

Just stay on the outskirts of the map, and you'll get a lot of free kills.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 30, 2010)

I think FAMAS is my best gun when you play on high sensitivity.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I think FAMAS is *my* best gun when *you* play on high sensitivity.



then i'll stop playing on high-sensitivity then


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 30, 2010)

wasteland sucks


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 30, 2010)

Ive started to realize people's tendencies on wasteland so now i can just guess where people are and kill them


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> Ive started to realize people's tendencies on wasteland so now i can just guess where people are and kill them



This here gentleman, is a good player.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 30, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> wasteland sucks



No, you suck.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 30, 2010)

^ you make a good point


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 30, 2010)

just finished playing 55-7, 59-17, and 40-2 today is a good day.

BTW violent-nin i love your sig


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]Hii-hsOX_CA[/YOUTUBE]

fucking destroyed


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 30, 2010)

Got a 22-12 earlier, which might not sound that impressive, but when you consider it was Domination on Rundown with an Uzi makes it a bit more mentionable. Got 1000+ EXP from capping alone.


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 30, 2010)

Gecka said:


> [YOUTUBE]Hii-hsOX_CA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> fucking destroyed



that was super amazing


----------



## Vault (Jan 30, 2010)

Good day today 30-4, 39-8 etc ACR with SP that syit is bananas


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 30, 2010)

i miss the ACR...i shouldn't have prestiged to level 3 so fast


----------



## Newton (Jan 30, 2010)

Lmao Gecka, they should have just gone from the top of the escalator and looked down and shot him, or just planted the fucking bomb 

I'm staying away from the guns a usually use for this prestige, i use them once in a while, but i just wanna change things up. I'm not doing as well though, but in time


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2010)

Susano said:


> Lmao Gecka, they should have just gone from the top of the escalator and looked down and shot him
> 
> I'm staying away from the guns a usually use for this prestige, i use them once in a while, but i just wanna change things up. I'm not doing as well though, but in time



I'm just laughing at the fact that none of them had semtex or C4 for the occasion

Has Team NF ever gone all riot shields?

Shit

Is

Fun

and oh god if you all had smoke, blast shield, and commando.:WOW

btw, I have seen how far someone can teleport with commando and riot shield

it was on S&D, I was at the house on Estate, and was watching my teammate  duel with the riot shield guy that had pretty much destroyed us the last round

and holy fuck

when i saw him tele, i threw a smoke down and ran for my life (after i planted a random claymore which i got a kill with)

but yeah put on commando w/ riot shield is the moral of the story


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 30, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> just finished playing 55-7, 59-17, and 40-2 today is a good day.
> 
> BTW violent-nin i love your sig



ur bad like cotton hill: " i killed fifty men!"

I'm gonna change my name to cotton hill when ever i get 50 kills in one game, which should be a couple of years.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Famas with Stopping Power/Scavenger Pro/Steady Aim, that my friends is a deadly combo. 

Anyone hate the way semtecs explode and don't kill anyone? I get tons of hit markers tho. I'm thinking about going with frags or claymores.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 30, 2010)

semtex is the shit, i get bunch of kills with it


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm not saying it sucks or anything. When I stuck this one guy with it I got 4 kills from it. I should have said it doesn't really fit my style of play.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> I'm not saying it sucks or anything. When I stuck this one guy with it I got 4 kills from it. I should have said it doesn't really fit my style of play.



C4

it's pretty much semtex except it has a bigger blast radius, but can't travel as far

plus you control when it explodes, as well as the fact that there's no indicator


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 30, 2010)

Raffica's are the most fun machine pistol to just run around with.


----------



## Newton (Jan 30, 2010)

Throw C4
Go into corner watching C4
Wait til someone passes
Click
Teabag
Scavenge
Repeat


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2010)

Susano said:


> Throw C4
> Go into corner watching C4
> Wait til someone passes
> Click
> ...



Can't forget trusty riot shield w/ akimbo rafficas just in case

Quick question also

does anyone here ever go into the cave in afghan?

cuz i just stick by C (no i don't snipe off the ledge like a noob, I watch the cave-side entrance)


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 30, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Famas with Stopping Power/Scavenger Pro/Steady Aim, that my friends is a deadly combo.



Homo          .


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

If only I had an ACR. I'm like 16 levels away from it. :s


----------



## Fraust (Jan 30, 2010)

Jesus, I murdered with my SCAR today. Started a game in Afghan, got a quick seven killstreak up by C next to one of those missile planted there mowing down people rushing it. With my setup, seven kills = Predator Missile, Precision Airstrike, Harrier Airstrike in backward order because I didn't use them. Sent out the Harrier on a crowded spot, then the precision on the second most crowded. Immediately sent out the predator missile and had two in my sights, but something got in my way unfortunately. Got a good 7 more kills from both airstrikes and even more from the harrier. Ended the game like 36-7.

Had a good game on Scrapyard with the same setup. Another predator missile fail, though. I saw them ALL spawn immediately and shot the missile at about 5 or 6 people just standing there and my team's chopper gunner got right in front of me. Worst feeling ever.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dude there is nothing worse than missing with a predator missile when you have a Harrier on the line. I went on a rampage with my Famas/Striker combo. Then I missed with the predator missile (badly I might add). :/ Damn Favela and all its damn buildings.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 30, 2010)

Well at least they fixed that care package nonsense. 

I'm starting to love Cold blooded + Ninja + Silencer.

Edit:

Gotta go to work so no games for me tonight.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 30, 2010)

Fixed the care package non-... You joking?

I played a game yesterday and Jesus christ. One game the other team would throw out 7 care packages at the same time and we'd have to deal with three airstrikes, countless sentry guns, ac130s and they'd have uav and we'd be blind. It was scary as hell as well as exciting trying to actually get kills in that mess.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 30, 2010)

^I'm talking about the speed from commando whores.

As for the air strikes I wasn't aware if it was fixed or not. either way I have cold blooded on so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Dude I don't know how the fuck people can get kills with all that shit in the air. The other team had a chopper gunner THROUGHOUT (different people got one, damn near the whole team) the whole game. Pavelows constantly coming in and out, about 5 Emergency Air Drops. 



> I'm starting to love Cold blooded + Ninja + Silencer


I would use that setup, but I don't have the patience for it. I don't want to unlock Ninja Pro either.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 30, 2010)

I just understand what Hangatýr was saying about Cold blooded, it can be a true god send in those situations and I'm sick and tired of being the only one to kill the enemy air support (having to switch classes).


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Killstreaks get shot down after I get killed. I swear it never fails.


----------



## Newton (Jan 30, 2010)

You get kills by being coldblooded 

Today has been my best day by far in ages, nothing worse than 2:1 all day, and in domi I'm always getting at least 1200 pts, Also got 25+ killstreaks twice using harrier and CG but didn't have nuke

A little advice, don't always just boost your preadator mindlessly, especially on stages with buildings, you can guide it through windows and openings, and people inside buildings think they're safe. Guiding a predator through the hole next to the B flag on skidrow i killed people in the room on the other side. Also, boosting makes it difficult to guide the predator in certain directions, sometimes resulting in a miss


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2010)

Takes a lil' practice to be able to make a pred into a window

Commendable Susano


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 30, 2010)

Just went 20-0 on Afghan playing Hardcore HQ. Got most of my kills when the HQ was in that room that looks out to the scrapyard and cave with the tall grass field behind it. These idiots kept coming from one direction so I kept popping in and out of the grass one shot-ing them one at time. Got a Chopper Gunner out of it, and the rest was history.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone ever did a knife throw without thinking and hit someone from an impossible distance?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 30, 2010)

Fraust: Ditch Precision Airstrike. It's basically just a Harrier strike without the lingering Harrier. Take Pave-low instead.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 30, 2010)

Riot Shield
Raffica
Blast Shield
Stopping Power
Last Stand

Total asshole setup


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 30, 2010)

I hate getting held up by Riot Shields. Meet Mr. Striker!


----------



## Newton (Jan 30, 2010)

40-4

FAMAS with Thermal + Coldblooded on Wasteland

I'm glad I decided to use guns I don't normally


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 30, 2010)

FAMAS is a weird gun. Sometimes it totally rapes other times it just sucks.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 30, 2010)

if you have M16 at your disposal

i see no reason to use FAMAS


----------



## Newton (Jan 30, 2010)

Owning streak broken by idiot teammates on Highrise who allowed the enemy to get into positions that totally held us down.

Was fucking 12 -2 and ended 14 - 22 

Edit: Gecka, sometimes its only possible because of the angle the predator comes in (guiding through windows), and mostly, if you hit the bottom of the windowsill, everyone in the room dies


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Jan 30, 2010)

Susano said:


> Gecka, sometimes its only possible because of the angle the predator comes in (guiding through windows), and mostly, if you hit the bottom of the windowsill, everyone in the room dies



Thats the best feeling in the world, hitting the window seal and killing 3 people.:ho


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> if you have M16 at your disposal
> 
> i see no reason to use FAMAS


Famas has better accuracy/fire rate, meaning a tighter bullet spread in turn gets you more hit markers. M16 has the damage, and up close it's a nightmare.


Susano said:


> 40-4
> 
> FAMAS with Thermal + Coldblooded on Wasteland
> 
> I'm glad I decided to use guns I don't normally


I took a chance with the Famas and it's my favorite gun, the iron sights are awesome.


Big Boss said:


> FAMAS is a weird gun. Sometimes it totally rapes other times it just sucks.



I do decent or really well with it. Even on maps like Terminal, where it doesn't seem like it would be a good fit for the map.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Famas has better accuracy/fire rate, meaning a tighter bullet spread in turn gets you more hit markers. M16 has the damage, and up close it's a nightmare.
> 
> I took a chance with the Famas and it's my favorite gun, the iron sights are awesome.
> 
> ...



Wuuut?

Famas dominates medium range, no matter what.

But slap on Holo Sight on M16, and its long range is unholy, since holo sight decreases bullet spread for the M16(proven).

But yeah, the FAMAS iron sights are great, so you don't have to sacrifice your attachment for a RDS or whatever.

in b4 Hang calls us homos


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

Also in 

LOL saw a guy running around with a care package marker GOING NORMAL SPEED


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

Susano said:


> Also in
> 
> LOL saw a guy running around with a care package marker GOING NORMAL SPEED



AWAITED JUSTICE


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2010)

Dante: I've gotten two impossible knife throws before. One from way across the map on scrapyard that took a little longer so I assume it bounced which makes it more awesome.

Hangatyr: I'm only using precision for challenges right now. I'm only level 36 or so on this prestige so I want to get all my favorite things unlocked before I use my true killstreak setup. ;]


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 31, 2010)

Check this, I get a chopper gunner on underpass during demolition and I fucking clear the entire area for my team hoping they would see that no ones around so they can disarm the bombs before the game ends and they all just fucking stood around like "lada dada dada" like fucking unprofessionals. Seriously me and that team are fucking done professionally.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 31, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Dante: I've gotten two impossible knife throws before. One from way across the map on scrapyard that took a little longer so I assume it bounced which makes it more awesome.
> 
> Hangatyr: I'm only using precision for challenges right now. I'm only level 36 or so on this prestige so I want to get all my favorite things unlocked before I use my true killstreak setup. ;]



That sounds pretty epic.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, after my friend and I watched  we went on a knife throwing spree just Scavenger and throwing knives everywhere without worrying about winning or k/d. Most fun I had in this game, seriously.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 31, 2010)

Me>>>>>>Fraust


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't use the throwing knife _at all_. It just has a strange arc, which I suppose is right because the weight at either end is different, but still. I can barely even hit anyone point blank with it, including last standers ffs..


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 31, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> I can't use the throwing knife _at all_. It just has a strange arc, which I suppose is right because the weight at either end is different, but still. I can barely even hit anyone point blank with it, including last standers ffs..



I don't hate the throwing knife. I fuck with it here or there. Don't use it much since I got the "Hello, My Name Is: It's Personal" title. Shit was sweet, blasted a guy in the back with the Spas, saw him go down, pulled the throwing knife out and Point Blank Ranged it into his skull.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2010)

steady aim is so crap


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2010)

I guess you're not a sniper.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 31, 2010)

when I snipe I use ninja pro.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 31, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Yeah, after my friend and I watched  we went on a knife throwing spree just Scavenger and throwing knives everywhere without worrying about winning or k/d. Most fun I had in this game, seriously.



My equipment for all classes are Throwing Knives, just so much fun. If your sniping, and you can't get a clean shot off on a guy running straight at you while shooting, just do a quick throwing knife and embarrass him. It is so damn funny to hear them complain in search about it.


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

Steady Aim Pro is one of the most useless perk IMO

Any good sniper doesn't need it


----------



## The Scientist (Jan 31, 2010)

Susano said:


> Steady Aim Pro is one of the most useless perk IMO
> 
> Any good sniper doesn't need it



I still use it though. I really don't see any other tier 3 perk that is useful to me as a sniper. I don't run around alot when sniping, so I dont use ninja. scrambler is just shit, especially if you are camping. I don't use commando for sniper class. what else is there? last stand? no. sit rep? maybe, but no.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 31, 2010)

Susano said:


> Steady Aim Pro is one of the most useless perk IMO
> 
> Any good sniper doesn't need it



Not when you're a sniper with DOUBLE RAFFICAS


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

I was just referring to the Longer Hold Breath, if you're using akimbo anything SA is a must


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> I guess you're not a sniper.



No, it just means he's not a hard-scoper.

I put ninja on every class, akimbo or not.

I just hate people knowing where I am.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 31, 2010)

i've started putting ninja on too.....the heartbeat sensors are just so fucking annoying.....infinity ward made a mistake putting that shit on as a add-on.
Its a cheap way to get kills.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Jan 31, 2010)

awesome vid


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 31, 2010)

If I learned anything from this game, everything is a cheap kill or you're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of some sort (knife, shotgun, camping, commando, etc.) Nuke boosting is about the only thing I really call cheap, including glitch abusing. Everything else is just a tactic and usually has something to counter it: HBS = Ninja, Killstreaks = UAV.

BTW, you guys are like fuckin' prophets and jinxes. Never saw anyone abuse or use the infinite care package glitch until I saw it mentioned here. Had a couple matches where there were constant air strikes called by the same dude/dudes and their kills certainly didn't match the amount called. Same with nuke boosting. Didn't run into those until narutosushi mentioned it.

Btw, has anyone on live or PSN ran into anyone that changed the actual color of their name?


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Jan 31, 2010)

?Stillmatic? said:


> awesome vid


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 31, 2010)

SagetforProtoss said:


> I love this person. I can't stand boosters at all.
> 
> @Amanomurakumo
> I play on live and I saw someone that had their name as "MW2 Hacker." The whole name in the lobby was lime green and the A in his name looked like the controller button A. I went to report him and the name he had in the xbox guide was something different. It was so weird.




Yea, most modders can make it so if you have either an "A", "B", "Y", or "X" in their names that can make it look a button off of an Xbox. Their the same people that can do the glitch to be able to get right up to the highest prestige 70.


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

Found my first nuke booster Bouncy57, do your worst please


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 31, 2010)

Just went 30-1 on Afgan. Died at the last min.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

Who do so many people assume k/d ratio correlates with skill? 
I only have a k/d ratio of 1.07, but that's because my brother and I share an xbox account and when he first started playing he was beyond terrible.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 31, 2010)

Nobody knows that u and ur brother share an account


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 31, 2010)

Usually dying is bad and killing is good. So having a positive number on that = good.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

And kills can stem from boosting, hacking, etc.
I'm not saying k/d is inconsequential, but it's definitely not a final measure of skill.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2010)

As long as my k/d is higher than .9, I'm happy.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 31, 2010)

Of course K/D isn't the final measure of skill. But it's really the only thing to go by unless you play the person yourself. My K/D is stupid anyway. I fully admit I suck at FPSs.


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

Kdr does correlate to skill

In tdm


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Who do so many people assume k/d ratio correlates with skill?
> I only have a k/d ratio of 1.07, but that's because my brother and I share an xbox account and when he first started playing he was beyond terrible.



I don't care about overall

But if I play with you for 3 games or so

and you go 3-17

imma assume you suck


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 31, 2010)

Me and my clan mates have just had an absolute ball on some Ground War. All of us set the FMG title and dogtags emblem on our callsigns, then renamed ourselves "Matched Player". Everyone we played against were confused as fuck as to what exactly was going on


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Me and my clan mates have just had an absolute ball on some Ground War. All of us set the FMG title and dogtags emblem on our callsigns, then renamed ourselves "Matched Player". Everyone we played against were confused as fuck as to what exactly was going on


How do you change your name to matched player? o_o


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2010)

2.03 KD ratio for Ground War, last time I checked.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 31, 2010)

PC version mate. You can change your name to anything you want via Steam Friends.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> PC version mate. You can change your name to anything you want via Steam Friends.


Oooh, right. Makes me wish Microsoft was less of a whore and allowed free name changes =/


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

What's so bad about not being able to change your name


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

21 NoobTube salute


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Jan 31, 2010)

Susano said:


> What's so bad about not being able to change your name


I named myself "turtle dove own" thinking it was going to be a good idea.
Now I don't have enough money to change it.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

gonna buy some microsoft points to change my fucking "H" to an "A"

AlphhRaptorX

what a fucking joke


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 31, 2010)

it felt good didn't it....to kill a nuke booster


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

Never found boosters

but then again never really did FFA


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 31, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> And kills can stem from boosting, hacking, etc.
> I'm not saying k/d is inconsequential, but it's definitely not a final measure of skill.


I gotta agree with ya K/D's nice to have but rarely indicative of real skill. My K/D is only 1.04 but i'm considerably better then most of my friends.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 31, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Yeah, after my friend and I watched  we went on a knife throwing spree just Scavenger and throwing knives everywhere without worrying about winning or k/d. Most fun I had in this game, seriously.


Yeah, I love the throwing knife, I just suck really bad when I use it. I have it on my rush class. I get a couple of campers with it every now and then.


Susano said:


> Steady Aim Pro is one of the most useless perk IMO
> 
> Any good sniper doesn't need it



If you have a burst weapon it's a god send. If your surprised your not totally helpless. That's if you don't have Commando, I like the perk, I just hate everyone using it.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

Steady Aim Pro is definitely my favorite green perk.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Steady Aim Pro is definitely my favorite green perk.



You obviously have not discovered the wonders of Ninja Pro.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> You obviously have no discovered the wonders of Ninja Pro.



I only find Ninja pro useful in Search and Destroy


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 31, 2010)

Ninja Pro is nice to have all the time, heartbeat sensors are always so annoying. I never really use Steady Aim unless it's on a silenced weapon.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 31, 2010)

People never use HBS when I have it on.  It's annoying.


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

Ninja Pro is best IMO, but that's because I play the stealthy/flanking game

The booster i found wasn't in FFA, it was in ground war, he nuked the lobby I joined, I was on his team at first, thought he was legit til i saw a guy on the other team 2 - 19 7th prestige, then when the new game started i got the friend and he was on the other side, i just kept tailing the friend from a distance, and killing him. Got about 7 free kills til they left.

No boosting asshole is gonna nuke me


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 31, 2010)

Susano said:


> Ninja Pro is best IMO, but that's because I play the stealthy/flanking game
> 
> The booster i found wasn't in FFA, it was in ground war, he nuked the lobby I joined, I was on his team at first, thought he was legit til i saw a guy on the other team 2 - 19 7th prestige, then when the new game started i got the friend and he was on the other side, i just kept tailing the friend from a distance, and killing him. Got about 7 free kills til they left.
> 
> No boosting asshole is gonna nuke me



Good, i want to rep some of you guys.....but i forgot how...can some one tell me

I played FFA today and got 30-2 and 29-6...2 chopper gunners pretty good for a FFA match. On Demolition i got 74-29..not awesome but i've never got over 70 kills before


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

The little scales on the bottom left of the post.

Also, how do you report boosters?


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

You take their mother's womb and you wrap it around their little douche heads

All the while screaming

CAN'T TACTICAL INSERT YOURSELF HERE CAN YA?


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Jan 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> You take their mother's womb and you wrap it around their little douche heads
> 
> All the while screaming
> 
> CAN'T TACTICAL INSERT YOURSELF HERE CAN YA?



That. Or you can take the tac insert and put it where the sun don't shine. Then kill them and see where they respawn.

I'm getting on live if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Toffeeman (Jan 31, 2010)

Ninja Pro is pretty much compulsary on the PC, since 90% of PC gamers tend to use headphones.

You aint got it on? They're gonna know where you are. Simple as.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2010)

I use Ninja Pro cause the only other alternative that's worthwhile is Commando Pro... and I don't wanna be one of those cheap bastards.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

Best players I've seen.

Or the luckiest.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 31, 2010)

To Prestige or not Prestige. Think I'll flip a coin to decide.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't be a pussy


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 31, 2010)

At the rate I level (just now finished 70) I'll gladly be a pussy.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

Then take this manly manly cock in your pussy-mouth


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 31, 2010)

IW sure knows how to rub it in. Just hitting cancel on Prestige Mode triggers a chicken clucking SE.

And suck mine sucka, I did it.


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

You won't regret it, having to start over with shit makes it so that the next time u hit 70, you're much much better than before.

Especially the first 25 levels


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 31, 2010)

I honestly plan to prestige up to level 8 only because i really like that cross with the red jewel....i probably will prestige all the way to level 10 someday...


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm stopping at 9, people at 10 get no respect because of all the fucking boosters


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

Prestige 9 is prolly when I stop

or maybe 3

idk

but def. not 10, cuz no extra custom class, and like Susano said, people would prolly assume that i'd be a hacker


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 31, 2010)

Already missing my weapons. And the loss of Cold Blooded is wicked.


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

You'll be glad, you'll see


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey guys can people kick you out of a match cause I have randomly just got to the matchtype chosing screen when I play really good.
The last match the screen froze and all of a sudden I was out of the match.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 31, 2010)

Zerkaa is a god!


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

Dante10 said:


> Zerkaa is a god!



His kill cam vids are fucking ridiculous


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree Zerkaa's Killcam series is very very good, makes me wanna buy a card and play SnD 

Sushi, the host can kick, but many times its just the matchmaking fucking up, what message did you get? "Game Lobby Closed"?


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> His kill cam vids are fucking ridiculous



He jumped clean over a dude with a riot shield, spun around and shot him in the back.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 31, 2010)

Susano said:


> I agree Zerkaa's Killcam series is very very good, makes me wanna buy a card and play SnD
> 
> Sushi, the host can kick, but many times its just the matchmaking fucking up, what message did you get? "Game Lobby Closed"?



nope i just saw the usual "evaluating opponents" and then just randomly found myself on the screen where you have to click on "Play Online"


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 31, 2010)

Just got a challenge today I thought I would never get. I forget what it's called but it's for getting 2 headshots with 1 bullet. I got it with the Model 1887s. Also about a day away from going 2nd prestige


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

All Pro

you have joined the elite


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 31, 2010)

Ran into the epitome of a bitch player. Everytime he died he complained that his killer was a bitch for: Knifing, Camping, Shooting, Grenading, Claymore, Flashing, G. Launcher, etc. And to add the icing, called everyone cheaters. Was pretty hilarious. Everyone in the lobby ended up getting a very stern message.


----------



## narutosushi (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a question for you guys...alot of videos on youtube have people saying that MW2 is easier now than MW because of so many ways to kill people....in other term they're saying that noobs have much easier ways to kill them without much skill. Including tons of people on the comments section have expressed the same opinion.

I myself have agreed with this opinion now just because I have seen way too many people get lucky with a chopper or ac130 from a care package, glitches, heartbeat sensors, last stand (my opinion).

Oh and I forgot commando you can get stabbed 5 feet away..wtf kind of shit is that. Have you guys seen someone get stabbed with commando because its like the player literally moves supersonic when he uses commando from far away.


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 31, 2010)

MW didn't piss me off nearly as much, that's for sure.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

Didn't play MW

so can't say


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lol, if only you knew. I actually loved that game for a while, then I got bored with it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 31, 2010)

I think they just made the game "user friendly" allowing a casual gamer to pick up and actually make an impact without having to put many hours into it. Not the smartest idea when it comes to competitive play but it sure makes IW a lot of money.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Jan 31, 2010)

care package glitch still works :taichou


----------



## Dante10 (Jan 31, 2010)

They really don't care as long as it's money. It's the nature of the beast, if you're a company that's the only smart move.


----------



## Newton (Jan 31, 2010)

The only worse part about MW was that is was way too easy to spawn trap people.

For MW2, most of it is people bitching when they're annoyed, but they are rightfully annoyed. Most things are pretty balanced in terms of 1 on 1 player combat, its only when an entire team starts using certain "cheap" tactics (eg. the entire/most of the enemy team using danger close with tubes + thumpers/launchers + scavenger, which i have run into many times) and its also no doubt that some spots become unbelievably cheap with enough people covering certain spots, that things get too frustrating and stop being fun. 

Personally, when a game has been going really shitty for me for too long, I just leave. I don't care about my w/l ratio because some games just aren't worth it.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 31, 2010)

Heartbeat sensors, Thermal, customizable killstreaks, akimbo weapons, etc. There are definitely more ways to kill people, but there are just as many ways to counter them: ninja, cold-blooded, your own shotgun/akimbo weapon/riot shield, etc. You just probably can't counter everything at once.

I do think it's easier than the first and personally think the first one was just more fun and had some more entertaining maps, especially for some good sniping.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2010)

Customizable killstreaks

I don't know how people went by without them


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2010)

Things definitely were simpler back then.

Good times... good times. But fuck it, I love predator missiles and all the other nonsense we have now.


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 1, 2010)

The care package glitch still isn't fixed on xbox. BAH!

Those people are annoying but they don't stop me. I went 30-7 when people were boosting and one guy was running around with his care package.

I don't get why people use the unlimited care package glitch on FFA. Every time I would see or hear that a care package was coming in, I would run after it and just kill the person who kept calling them in. It was a lot of free care packages. 

If you see someone using the glitch, put on
Your favorite submachine gun.
Marathon
Lightweight
Ninja/Commando
Then just run to the care package drop location and get a free one.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 1, 2010)

IW needs to fix their shitty ass matchmaking, tired of being put into games underway or being paired up with a bunch of scrubs.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 1, 2010)

Panic said:


> Just got a challenge today I thought I would never get. I forget what it's called but it's for getting 2 headshots with 1 bullet. I got it with the Model 1887s. Also about a day away from going 2nd prestige


Fucking 87's? I got my All-Pro with an Intervention.

Think i'll butt into MW vs. MW2 convo...to put my two cents in yes MW2 is the ultimate bitch killing game. There are too many ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass ways to die, I.E. Commando Pro, Heart Beat Sensor, Nube Tubes, Killstreaks, 87's, Thermal Scopes, etc. The game is basically setup so that anyone without actual skill can come in and own. That and the game has the same problem that it's predecessors did, you win not by skill but by better connection. Whomever has the better fucking connection wins out everytime and though it may seem strange i think in essence that makes games like Halo and Gears of War better, less bullshit more skill.

I can honestly say that MW was way fucking better then 2 and WaW trumped them both.

EDIT: Oh and one last thing, *If i fire a motherfucking AT4 or RPG and i die that son of a bitch should not magically disapear for fucks sake! *I mean have you ever seen a Marine Gunny have to tell his boys "Now remember, if you fire your weapon and you happen to die remember you might not get the bastard that did it cause your rocket may disapear".


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 1, 2010)

i agree with spawn traps and the matchmaking, but having a perk called "ninja" just to counter heartbeat sensors is kind of stupid, they should have just not put it in the first place.
One time the team we versing all had heatbeat sensors, somehow I still had a good k/d ratio because of ninja (deathmatch) but my team didn't have ninja and were pretty much getting raped on there.


----------



## Tex (Feb 1, 2010)

Fucking Noobtubing.

I wish I could punch those little 13 year olds in their ovaries.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 1, 2010)

Loldead                    .


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 1, 2010)

Gotta give credit where credit is due, Hangatýr you were right about Cold blooded.

Went 54-6-6 on Rundown just now, god I love having my trusty Javeline back in my hands again.


----------



## Creator (Feb 1, 2010)

Been playing better as of late. 

Getting my Preditor > Harrier (Chopper) > Pavelow more often now. So i am racking up 20-30 kills per match. 

Its all good now. I am FINALLY ready to prestige. 



Gecka said:


> All Pro
> 
> you have joined the elite



This reminds me. Do i need to do the Perk challenges again from the start if i prestige? Ie do they reset?



narutosushi said:


> i agree with spawn traps and the matchmaking, but having a perk called "ninja" just to counter heartbeat sensors is kind of stupid, they should have just not put it in the first place.



From what i read, Ninja was alway there. But the difference with this one is that it actually completely keeps you of the radar. 

Lets say someone has one expencive headset. They will hear your steps. But with Ninja Pro, they wont. You can quite literally play the silent game with Silencer, Cold Blooded and Ninja.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes they do unfortunately but i find they're easier to manage if you just stick to Perks you know you'll be using alot.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 1, 2010)

If you've been missing your predator missiles lately, try counter UAV beforehand. Once you get your missile, the enemy team won't know if there's a missile coming. So thus, double kills are pretty common.


----------



## Creator (Feb 1, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Yes they do unfortunately but i find they're easier to manage if you just stick to Perks you know you'll be using alot.



So i need to get all pro before i prestige. Dammits. That means i need to start using Siterip and Last Stand. 

And Scramble. 

By the way. Scrambler is stupied to have, and stupied to fight against. I need to get 100something close kills, but they cant be knife kills.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 1, 2010)

Creator, haven't seen you in awhile glad to your doing good now....got a nuke yet?
BTW im thinking about not prestiging again only now because of it not being worth it. I don't really need any new titles or a extra as of the moment so theres no point. Though that cross with the jewel looks sexy on lvl 8


----------



## Creator (Feb 1, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Creator, haven't seen you in awhile glad to your doing good now....got a nuke yet?
> BTW im thinking about not prestiging again only now because of it not being worth it. I don't really need any new titles or a extra as of the moment so theres no point. Though that cross with the jewel looks sexy on lvl 8



Yah. 

I have been on, but i have been playing with others. Sorry everyone. 

And no, i havent gotten a nuke. Getting more Preditors > Harrier (Choppers) > Pavelows though.


----------



## Newton (Feb 1, 2010)

Getting on now, gonna just use shit i don't normally

EDIT: haha first game 26-0

Some kids in the lobby were like "how the fuck did he get 26 - 0 , what the fuck is he doing?"


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 1, 2010)

Set that nuke killstreak bro, it seems you do well enough to all ready have had a few.


----------



## Akira (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyone on PS3 want to play?


----------



## Newton (Feb 1, 2010)

I already have the end of line title, which is all i want, i like other killstreaks more than the nuke 

Thanks though, wish we could link up XBL and PSN


----------



## Akira (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol I'm NS91, I was just in your party XD


----------



## Newton (Feb 1, 2010)

I know, i was referring to Mr. P


----------



## Akira (Feb 1, 2010)

I understand.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll be on in a hour.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 1, 2010)

Susano said:


> I already have the end of line title, which is all i want, i like other killstreaks more than the nuke
> 
> Thanks though, wish we could link up XBL and PSN




That'd be sick, it'd never gonna happen though.


----------



## Newton (Feb 1, 2010)

Redemption, oh sweet sweet redemption


----------



## Akira (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, aside from that one match and the infrequent lag team NF kicked some serious ass.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 1, 2010)

too much lag team NF we gotta figure out how to counter this......

BTW i found two nuke boosters on demolition ( i wasn't expecting this) they got the nuke before i could kill one of them and the enemy team won....but on the bright side when i found them i killed one of them and then started  TEABAGGING and then stalked the guy on our team for the rest of the match (the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) kept shooting at me to leave him alone).


----------



## Newton (Feb 1, 2010)

We usually do, I'm trying hard to ignore the shit ratios and keep using different stuff, its alot of fun.

We need to play some other modes though. I'd love to do some demo


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 1, 2010)

demo is sooo much fun...i usually play that or domination, sometimes i'll play tdm. Next time we'll play demo. 
If anyone's gonna be on in the morning lets form a party cause the snow down here hasnt melted and schools closed for us here.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 1, 2010)

You guys should try search at least once, you might actually have fun with it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 1, 2010)

Search and Destroy is a shadow of it's former self for me in this game, it was far better in COD 2.


----------



## Newton (Feb 1, 2010)

I play SnD now and then


----------



## Tex (Feb 1, 2010)

I like Ground War.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 1, 2010)

I play SnD all the time. I do it when I'm close to leveling up or when no one else is online.


----------



## Ito (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm mostly on Hardcore Team Deathmatch.


----------



## Newton (Feb 1, 2010)

I play Ground War and Demo the most.

I love CTF but find that I'm usually put on teams of people who don't know how to play it well (your kdr gets FUCKED in CTF, so noone wants to play good except me ) and demo, let's not get into that.

I enjoy playing with Team NF more than most things though


----------



## Eternal Pein (Feb 1, 2010)

SnD is the shit


----------



## Gecka (Feb 1, 2010)

I used to suck REALLY fucking hard at ground wars.

But then I stopped roaming with my teammates, and started going stealthy lone wolf(cold blooded pro, ninja pro), and holy shit my K/D per match sky rocketed.

Also Search is pretty fun, much less pressure when playing with good friends.

And when you get that Ace w/ defuse, oh god you feel so fucking awesome.

You know what's weird?

Even though I'm a sniper, when doing CTF, I always end up getting and capturing the flag.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 1, 2010)

Susano, you ever aced in Search?


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 2, 2010)

There's a new glitch on xbox. 
I was playing FFA and I ran into a guy that was holding the C4 detonator and he shot me with a light machine gun, and killed me with it. The game said he had killed me with C4.

I was killed by him the second time and then saw what he had done. 
He took a Tac Insert and placed it, then immediately switched to his C4 and somehow, it ends up giving him the ability to shoot. 

Anybody know or heard about this one? I'm going to try and figure it out.

I'm so sick of these glitches.

Supposedly the care package glitch still won't be fixed after the patch. wonderful.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh8NFSi58Ks&feature=player_embedded#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Newton (Feb 2, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Susano, you ever aced in Search?



Aced being killed everyone on the other team?

Naw, most i ever got was 4.

But you guys are makin me wanna play Search more and more, so we'll see what happens. I'll most likely be sniping only though, dunno if that's good or bad


----------



## Creator (Feb 2, 2010)

Susano said:


> I'll most likely be sniping only though, dunno if that's good or bad



Never really played Search and destroy, but this seems bad. Especially if the people you play against are experts in the game mode, in which case they will know all the ins and outs. 

Plus, cold blooded+Ninja+Scavenger+Silencer seems like the perfect combination in Search and destroy.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 2, 2010)

I have started my quest to get my first nuke. Any suggestions for my set up?


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 2, 2010)

get a silencer on your gun cause it might help out considering you don't want the enemy to see your red dot everytime you shoot.


----------



## Ito (Feb 2, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I have started my quest to get my first nuke. Any suggestions for my set up?



Pave Low, Chopper Gunner and Tactical Nuke.

That's my setup, anyway.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 2, 2010)

I would like to do more SnD. but I will not go into any random lobby. Playing team objective games with random people always takes a year from my life. I would play more SnD and other team objective games if it is with a group that knows what its doing such as team NF , if you guys are up for it.


----------



## Violence Fight (Feb 2, 2010)

Light said:


> Pave Low, Chopper Gunner and Tactical Nuke.
> 
> That's my setup, anyway.



Either that or Harrier, Chopper Gunner, Nuke. Nukes are more luck and camping than anything though.



Susano said:


> Getting on now, gonna just use shit i don't normally
> 
> EDIT: haha first game 26-0
> 
> Some kids in the lobby were like "how the fuck did he get 26 - 0 , what the fuck is he doing?"



I went 22-0 on Highrise one night, and the entire lobby was bitching. 
"How the fuck did he do that? That shit's impossible"
"He probably picked up someone elses gun, or scavenger"
Me: "No, I knifed 4 of you, emptied the clip on my silenced P90, and then you guys walked into my Pred-Harrier-Chopper gunner combo."
Collective Lobby: "Fuck you, GTFO!"

Sadly when I went 31-0 on Wasteland a week ago, no one said anything other than "Fuck".


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 2, 2010)

i wish matchmaking was more equal not a totally beast team against a bad team, they should fix that up.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2010)

Used a HBS today oh my fucking god, IW should take it off, i cant begin to tell you how cheap that thing is, the amount of kills you wreck in is amazing.


----------



## Newton (Feb 2, 2010)

Can't lame IW, blame idiots who don't know to use Ninja when they see someone with an HBS killing them


----------



## Fraust (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow, had a great game for experience today. I forget the name of the map, since I don't like it all that much, but I assume it's Estate or Takedown 'cause that's what the Spec Ops mission is called. Anyway, I was sniping and got 5 kills quickly which gave me some challenge, then got killed. Went back to sniping and got the two kills with one bullet challenge and another predator missile which gave me a challenge. I killed two with the missile and got a harrier which gave me a challenge. Sadly the Harrier didn't kill shit, but there was another Harrier and two chopper gunners in the next few seconds so at least my team was doing well. I went on sniping people per second in the house that holds B and they couldnt do anything about it.

So I got a silencer for the sniper, several killstreak challenges, the two kills with one bullet, apparently Perfectionist because I didn't have it for this prestige yet. Lots of experience, then in the next game I took down about 5 harriers and two or three choppers which gave me challenges along with the two headshots with one bullet using a SCAR. Just two overall great games.


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2010)

HBS is a cheap way to get kills and since eveyone jumps to commando or steady aim almost everyone is open for HBS. I played against a team and none of them had ninja so i decimated them.


----------



## Newton (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow nice fraust

My day started good, 37-5 

Team NF will assemble soon i hope


----------



## Vault (Feb 2, 2010)

I will be joining you soon, first i must watch Bauer choke bitches.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 2, 2010)

Susano said:


> Wow nice fraust
> 
> My day started good, 37-5
> 
> Team NF will assemble soon i hope



I wanted to say that its been since last week when I gamed with team NF, but evidently I am not the only one.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 2, 2010)

Vault said:


> HBS is a cheap way to get kills and since eveyone jumps to commando or steady aim almost everyone is open for HBS. I played against a team and none of them had ninja so i decimated them.



I'd rather be shot dead by anyone with HBS perk then some son of the bitches with Stopping Power perk.

Fucking noobs! 

IW, can you please remove Stopping Power perk, pretty please?


----------



## Newton (Feb 2, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I wanted to say that its been since last week when I gamed with team NF, but evidently I am not the only one.



We are playing right now, get your ass on! 

Undercovermc you bastard :ho


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 2, 2010)

Getting on now.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 2, 2010)

Can't even get a full group in a game.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 2, 2010)

Susano said:


> We are playing right now, get your ass on!
> 
> Undercovermc you bastard :ho



It's funny that my best game was when I played against you guys lol. I would have stayed for longer, but I was on a 2 bar connection (due to American host).


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 2, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I'd rather be shot dead by anyone with HBS perk then some son of the bitches with Stopping Power perk.
> 
> Fucking noobs!
> 
> IW, can you please remove Stopping Power perk, pretty please?



NO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 2, 2010)

Susano said:


> We are playing right now, get your ass on!
> 
> Undercovermc you bastard :ho



I am still at work


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 2, 2010)

Good games guys. As you guys can see I'm in the process of getting the G18 title. Underpass so isn't the best stage for that gun.


----------



## Creator (Feb 2, 2010)

So get this. I need to get Last Stand Pro, so i adopted the run and gun tactic.

I still get 12-10 and am the best player of my team.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 2, 2010)

Creator said:


> So get this. I need to get Last Stand Pro, so i adopted the run and gun tactic.
> 
> I still get 12-10 and am the best player of my team.



simple explanation, your team sucks 



Violent-nin said:


> Good games guys. As you guys can see I'm in the process of getting the G18 title. Underpass so isn't the best stage for that gun.



underpass isn't a good stage for any gun, if they don't have thermal. I personally don't use thermal. and I find myself rushing more on that stage because it is harder to pick out anything from the distance if you don't have the eyes for it.....and I have great eyes.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 2, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I'd rather be shot dead by anyone with HBS perk then some son of the bitches with Stopping Power perk.
> 
> Fucking noobs!
> 
> IW, can you please remove Stopping Power perk, pretty please?



I'd rather just not get shot period, regardless of what the enemy is using. Fuck all that blaming the enemy.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 2, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Good games guys. As you guys can see I'm in the process of getting the G18 title. Underpass so isn't the best stage for that gun.



May I suggest the Raffica for your next machine pistol.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 2, 2010)

so i just finished playing against one of my friends and she beat my ass with her sniper rifle. She was quick scoping my ass....


----------



## Newton (Feb 2, 2010)

Sniping is fun 

GGs guys

Gonna play some search later. No doubt I'll suck at first, then slowly get better.

Undercover, I'm from the caribbean so i have shitty connection almost every game 

You shouldn't have left, we had some great fucking games after


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 2, 2010)

What're you sniping with?


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 2, 2010)

im gonna practice sniping...the last shot my friend gave me was a no scope and that was from 20ft away....it was epic!!!!! But she's been sniping since COD4 and she really is just a plain pro at it. If you guys saw the killcams you would be in awe.


----------



## Newton (Feb 2, 2010)

Intervention


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 2, 2010)

Intervention is the most fun to snipe with, especially in SnD you can get some mad crazy shots on killcam.

Naruto: Was your friend using an Intervention too?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, managed to play some MW2 today at my friends house

first game went bad

second game i managed to get a harrier and a 2 k/d

so not too horrible

got my shipping label and sending it out tomorrow


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 2, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> Intervention is the most fun to snipe with, especially in SnD you can get some mad crazy shots on killcam.
> 
> Naruto: Was your friend using an Intervention too?



yea some of the kills she got on me were her barely even zooming in to shoot...shes a pro, luckily i lost to a girl who is cute


----------



## Newton (Feb 2, 2010)

Should have just bought a PS3 Gecka


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2010)

I wish i was good enough to snipe with the Intervention. Sadly I can barely get by with a semi auto rifle.

But bolt actions are just too sexy.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 2, 2010)

Susano said:


> Should have just bought a PS3 Gecka



As soon as I get a job, imma buy me a PS3, a copy of MAG, and MW2

then i can start from scratch....


----------



## Koppachino (Feb 2, 2010)

I tried sniping today, I actually did a lot better with the Barrett than I did with the Intervention.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> I tried sniping today, I actually did a lot better with the Barrett than I did with the Intervention.



Don't most people? I mean its semi auto vs. bolt action.

From what i hear you have to be good to use the intervention well (since you only get one shot), but once you know how to use it it's more effective than the barrett.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Feb 2, 2010)

I got my first nuke 2 days ago and it was sweet. I just hate it when I get a 6 killstreak and then die. It happens to me all the time. Its like someone is following me waiting until I get to 6 kills and then dropshooting me out of nowhere


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 2, 2010)

The Intervention just needs FMJ+Stopping Power, and it's pretty powerful. I try to stray away from sniping since it isn't my style.


----------



## Newton (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll help you boost Gecka 

I mean.. 

I'm sniping on every stage tonight

Shit is FUN


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Claymores are a godsend when your playing Ground War.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 2, 2010)

Susano said:


> I'll help you boost Gecka
> 
> I mean..
> 
> ...



Did you not avidly before?


----------



## Newton (Feb 2, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Did you not avidly before?



Yep, but on stages like Scrapyard, Skidrow and Quarry I almost never did, and depending on how the game was going, I'd usually switch classes.

Tonight I'm sniping on every damn stage no matter what.

Not doin too bad


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2010)

In half the matches on live that I am in some fucker is using the infinite care package or air drop glitch.

It's starting to piss me off so bad.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 2, 2010)

Susano said:


> Yep, but on stages like Scrapyard, Skidrow and Quarry I almost never did, and depending on how the game was going, I'd usually switch classes.
> 
> Tonight I'm sniping on every damn stage no matter what.
> 
> Not doin too bad



I love sniping on Quarry, so many good vantage points

[YOUTUBE]-SgHN83kH-A[/YOUTUBE]

The window this guy uses, is god for Domination and when the enemy team has C.

Skidrow, slap on one man army or scavenger w/ claymores, a sniper w/ HBS and camp up in the building or right outside the building


----------



## Newton (Feb 2, 2010)

I remember this is where we differ

I roam, I can't stand staying in 1 place.

Nothing against those who do it, i just don't react well enough when someone comes into my view


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 2, 2010)

Susano, what part of the Caribbean you in?

And I played against EAD glitchers just now. Shit is SO damn annoying. Sigh, sometimes it just kills my drive to play this game. He called in 4 EADs at one time.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2010)

ha that guy is such a douchebag. I'm going to check that spot every game now, just for the hope that i find this douchebag.

Honestly, to me this doesn't mean that guy is good, just that the people he's playing with are absolute trash. If i get killed by the same guy from the same spot more than once, you bet your ass i'm gonna go up there from time to time.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 2, 2010)

Sure, he has to be more mobile, but I never considered the WA2000 an aggressive gun.

Brings up the scope a little too slow, takes a while to reload, has a relatively small clip, and it pulls out way to slow.

Whereas the barret scope is a very aggressive sniper rifle

quick to scope in, benefits from stopping power, and has a big clip.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 2, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Sure, he has to be more mobile, but I never considered the WA2000 an aggressive gun.
> 
> Brings up the scope a little too slow, takes a while to reload, has a relatively small clip, and it pulls out way to slow.
> 
> ...



Well overall the guy just sounded like a douche ha.

Honestly i don't mind sniper campers, since once they kill me, unless they move odds are i will kill them.

Also, a lot of hardcore sniper campers are trash when out of their element.


----------



## Newton (Feb 2, 2010)

Real men use Intervention 

I know when i pick up the Barret again I'll be beast with it


----------



## Gecka (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm usually mobile, but if I find that an enemy has a tendency to go through a certain spot or area, then I'll camp it.

Intervention, such an odd gun.

People usually use it as a training gun for the barret, or quick-scoping.

Which is strange, because the scope comes up slower than the barret.


----------



## Newton (Feb 2, 2010)

I got the 2.5k title for the Barrett before even touching the Intervention. 

IMO the Barrett is more beginner friendly, but i used to get alot of hitmarkers, not the case with the Intervention.

In the end most people do better with the Barrett though


----------



## Gecka (Feb 2, 2010)

Everyone has an urge to mention the slight accuracy difference between the two


----------



## Newton (Feb 2, 2010)

Naw well with me and my location + connection, it used to be a problem


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the .50 cal.pek 

Scoping in is really quick, but thats why I use it. People don't expect a fast and accurate shot.

The WA2000 never seems to get enough one shot kills when I use it with stopping power.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2010)

SagetforProtoss said:


> The WA2000 never seems to get enough one shot kills when I use it with stopping power.



Opposite for me. Intervention and .50cal never kill shit for me, and I mean I've hit people in the face that weren't moving with stopping power on...

WA2000 killed people in one shot for me without stopping power in places other than the head. I love it.


----------



## Newton (Feb 3, 2010)

Cruc, I'm from Trinidad


----------



## Gecka (Feb 3, 2010)

SagetforProtoss said:


> I love the .50 cal.pek
> 
> Scoping in is really quick, but thats why I use it. People don't expect a fast and accurate shot.
> 
> The WA2000 never seems to get enough one shot kills when I use it with stopping power.



Stopping Power doesn't do anything for the WA2000

Still only one shot kill to the head, neck, and chest.

barret and intervention w/ stopping power is the same thing except add in the stomach area.

research your guns before using them

also obligatory STOPPING POWER NUB


----------



## Newton (Feb 3, 2010)

You mean homo 

Just kidding


----------



## Gecka (Feb 3, 2010)

What have yall had fall camo for?


----------



## Newton (Feb 3, 2010)

Barrett Intervention ACR SCAR

I like Blue tiger 

U?


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 3, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Stopping Power doesn't do anything for the WA2000
> 
> Still only one shot kill to the head, neck, and chest.
> 
> ...



I do research my guns. I tried and played with all the snipers.
For me the .50 cal gave me the most one shots. 
That's with cold blooded, not stopping power.

I expect every sniper to give me a one shot kill when I use it with stopping power. So why can't the WA2000 not do that?


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 3, 2010)

Theres nuthin wrong with stopping power don't act like you guys never use it


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 3, 2010)

Springfield from COD 2 ass rapes both the Intervention and Barrett.

I don't stick to one sniper rifle in MW2, I prefer to use them all from time to time.

I'll probably hold off a bit before I use the Raffica.

I despise akimbo shotguns but I'll probably use those next to get them out of the way as far as titles go.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 3, 2010)

35-6 not bad, had a unused predator


----------



## Newton (Feb 3, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Theres nuthin wrong with stopping power don't act like you guys never use it



I honestly don't use it other than on my sniper class

When i prestige i may use it before i unlock Coldblooded but that's it

Learning to play without it improves your game alot


----------



## Creator (Feb 3, 2010)

I only use Stopping Power with FMJ so i can get the Extended mags faster. 

Stopping power just makes your life easier. 

Infact, right now i am using either Hardline, or something so i can get All Pro.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 3, 2010)

I like it with certain silenced weapons like the FAMAS, M16, SCAR, F2000, FAL(w/ holo). I also like SP on the RPD and L86. It sucks when you can't win head to head battles because the lack of SP and/or the use of a silenced weapon, so in turn you're just dealing damage at a lower rate than your opponent. 

On the other hand you know you've got people on your ass when enemy UAV is up.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 3, 2010)

Susano said:


> I honestly don't use it other than on my sniper class
> 
> When i prestige i may use it before i unlock Coldblooded but that's it
> 
> Learning to play without it improves your game alot



dont get me wrong guys but i usually have it on nowadays but for FFA i always have cold blooded on and i've done pretty damn good with that setup but sp is just something i just love.
Plus i don't plan on prestiging now cause everyone says theres no point at school and I hate restarting, so if you guys hate me cause of that sorry.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 3, 2010)

apparently you're not a bad enough dude to start everything over


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 3, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> dont get me wrong guys but i usually have it on nowadays but for FFA i always have cold blooded on and i've done pretty damn good with that setup but sp is just something i just love.
> Plus i don't plan on prestiging now cause everyone says theres no point at school and I hate restarting, so if you guys hate me cause of that sorry.



lol, why would we hate you because of that? prestiging or not prestiging is a choice, and either one is cool.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 3, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> apparently you're not a bad enough dude to start everything over



lol

@scientist- thanks

BTW i used cold blooded today....and DAMN i shot down alot of shit with my stinger today
SOme guy on the enemy team was 54-16 without his killstreaks...idk what would have happened if i hadn't shot his shit down....i shot down a pavelow, 3 harriers and a chopper gunner in one match 

Sorry if i doubted you "cold blooded" guys out there, this shit rocks


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

Cold Blooded Pro on Derail is hilarious.

The other day i snuck into one of the buildings (the dark one across from the one that always becomes a clusterfuck) where there were 4 guys. 2 guys were shooting out the window, and the one who saw me had that "Wait a sec" moment before I Silenced SPAS'd him, then i just chucked a semtex in between the 2 in the window, finally a guy came around the corner (after hearing the explosion, i presume) and got knifed.

Sadly I got danger close nubtoobed shortly after so i couldn't get my pave low


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 3, 2010)

The newest trend nowadays seems like danger close with setups like this:

Any gun with tube. 

One Man Army Pro
Danger Close Pro
Ninja Pro/Sitrep Pro/Commando Pro

Every class is setup like this too so it's easier to switch.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 3, 2010)

whats cold blooded pro do?


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 3, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> whats cold blooded pro do?



your name does not pop up when someone sees you and you camouflage better.

so pretty much when you go cold blooded pro, you are invisible unless someone sees you and even if they do, in a murky stage like underpass and wasteland, they would do a double take because it is difficult to tell whether you are friend or foe.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 3, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> whats cold blooded pro do?



There are no crosshairs on you, and your name doesn't show up their gun is targeted on you.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 3, 2010)

wow now im gonna aim for that


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> your name does not pop up when someone sees you and you camouflage better.
> 
> so pretty much when you go cold blooded pro, you are invisible unless someone sees you and even if they do, in a murky stage like underpass and wasteland, they would do a double take because it is difficult to tell whether you are friend or foe.



Also, if you stick to the shadows (which most maps have a good deal of) it can be really effective. I've seen people walk right past me and then i just knife them in the back.



Mr. Psychedelic said:


> The newest trend nowadays seems like danger close with setups like this:
> 
> Any gun with tube.
> 
> ...



Fuck.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2010)

Cold Blooded Pro is a wonderful perk.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey platty. How good is the spec-ops?


----------



## Ito (Feb 3, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> The newest trend nowadays seems like danger close with setups like this:
> 
> Any gun with tube.
> 
> ...



I was using that setup yesterday. As a matter of fact, I just got Danger Close Pro today. It really is a nice glitch they have, I'm surprised it hasn't been fixed.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

Light said:


> I was using that setup yesterday. As a matter of fact, I just got Danger Close Pro today. It really is a nice glitch they have, I'm surprised it hasn't been fixed.



Is it really that fun using the super cheap set ups? I'm not sure if you use it a lot or if you were just giving it a go, but i really don't see any fun in running around tubing people. Same with just running around with a care package knifing people.

Its fun as a novelty for a few games, but then i think of how much i hate it when the opposing team is all Marathon/Lightweight/Commando and OMA/Danger Close, so i don't play with those classes.


----------



## Ito (Feb 3, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Is it really that fun using the super cheap set ups? I'm not sure if you use it a lot or if you were just giving it a go, but i really don't see any fun in running around tubing people. Same with just running around with a care package knifing people.
> 
> Its fun as a novelty for a few games, but then i think of how much i hate it when the opposing team is all Marathon/Lightweight/Commando and OMA/Danger Close, so i don't play with those classes.



It's pretty fun. But yes, I was only testing it out. I'll probably leave it on one of my classes in case I get bored sometime, seeing as how I mostly snipe.

I completely understand what you mean though; I ran into a care package knifer the other day, he was pissing me off.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm already getting tired of this game again. I hate having to use ACOG on TAR, anything besides the Holo on FAL and not getting the AK and ACR until a good while into the 40's.


----------



## Ito (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm itching to unlock the M21 EBR again. I'm on level 52 now.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 3, 2010)

I wish you'd level up earlier. =/


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

Light said:


> It's pretty fun. But yes, I was only testing it out. I'll probably leave it on one of my classes in case I get bored sometime, seeing as how I mostly snipe.
> 
> I completely understand what you mean though; I ran into a care package knifer the other day, he was pissing me off.



Oh ok.

Yea the reason why i don't play this game nearly as much as i used to is because of all the classes that completely remove skill/intelligence from the game.

See:
Danger Close, One man army w/ Tubes
Marathon/Lightweight/Commando pro w/ Care packages
Akimbo 1887s (although this is the least annoying of them all)

I honestly don't mind campers, since pretty much everybody does it to some extent, and obviously i can't hate on a sniper for not moving around. Although there are some spots that are really annoying that i hate seeing people camp, since its actually hard to kill them even if you know where they are.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 3, 2010)

Light said:


> I'm itching to unlock the M21 EBR again. I'm on level 52 now.



Is that a good sniper? I unlocked it but I haven't touched it once.


----------



## Ito (Feb 3, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> Is that a good sniper? I unlocked it but I haven't touched it once.



If you play hardcore mode it is. If not, then not really.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 3, 2010)

I think I found a really good set-up; for myself at least.

WA2000 w/ HBS (don't know what else to put on it)
Akimbo Rafficas

Claymore
Smoke Grenade

Scavenger+
Danger Close (don't need stopping power on it and I don't know why I didn't put cold-blooded on)
Steady Aim+


----------



## Newton (Feb 3, 2010)

TAR Iron sights are fine for me, I actually hate any other sight on it.

If you're talking about unlocking the thermals for it, then yea, i agree, ACOGs are only good sometimes


----------



## Ito (Feb 3, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I think I found a really good set-up; for myself at least.
> 
> WA2000 w/ HBS (don't know what else to put on it)
> Akimbo Rafficas
> ...



There's a few flaws that I feel inclined to point out.


Using a heartbeat sensor on a sniper rifle is practically useless. The most effective sniping practices require hanging back, mostly on the other side of a map, and picking people off. I'd use a silencer instead if I were you.

Danger Close is another perk not needed while sniping. You aren't going to be throwing any grenades or anything, so you won't need extra expolosives damage.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey guys i know this is alot but would anybody like to spam this guy "Infinitys End" on PSN.
He was boosting and i couldn't get to him until it was too late (domination). I had no idea this was going on.
I'm tired of reporting people cause at the end IW is probably never gonna do anything about it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 3, 2010)

Some guy went 74-3 because he was boosting. He kept boosting even after he got the nuke, which made it even worse. I killed him when he got 11 kills, but with the constant air support his team was calling in, I couldn't get to him afterwards. It's very annoying, but there's nothing you can do about it besides try to kill them.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 3, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Theres nuthin wrong with stopping power don't act like you guys never use it



I don't

It's pretty much cold-blooded on every class for me

Also, got some play time in

and finally got my akimbo rafficas back

:sweetvictory


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 3, 2010)

Regarding what narutosushi said about Stopping Power, I use it on my sniper classes. Otherwise I usually use Hardline.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 3, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I think I found a really good set-up; for myself at least.
> 
> WA2000 w/ HBS (don't know what else to put on it)
> Akimbo Rafficas
> ...



Lulz, that's my main class(with cold blooded of course)


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2010)

ACR with SP, thats the shit


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 3, 2010)

The ACR is fucking amazing. Can't wait until I unlock that shit again. I just went 2nd prestige the other day. Already like like rank 25 I think. Using M4A1 with grenade launcher and holographic sight right now.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2010)

3 straight games on Terminal today. -_- My god.

Had a 23-1 game on... Rundown? God, I don't remember some of the names. I had a care package, threw it, died before I could get it, but luckily it was just a UAV. Enemy stole it, I shot it down as a 'fuck you' to the other team. Got another care package, got it and it was a harrier. As I was trying to place the harrier i saw someone coming after me, so I went prone and got out of the screen. Somehow I was lucky to get the worst player ever who couldnt kill me while I was laying still. Killed him, hid behind a car by A and used my predator missile. I killed someone literally 5 feet away from me on the other side of the car to save my life and unlock another harrier. Used both on different spots of the map and got kills from the strikes themselves and the harriers hovering. They shot them down, but I got the last kill with a gun.

Got a gaming winning triple kill with a Semtex in a game soon after.

The SCAR has been treating me well in this prestige. I may just use the M16 for all its challenges and then go back to the SCAR for the rest of my time.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

Panic said:


> The ACR is fucking amazing. Can't wait until I unlock that shit again. I just went 2nd prestige the other day. Already like like rank 25 I think. Using M4A1 with grenade launcher and holographic sight right now.



It's almost too amazing. Isn't it hands down the best assault rifle in the game? Although personally I like the M16 more, even if i haven't spent that much time with the ACR (unlock it next level...yea i don't play this much).


----------



## Fraust (Feb 3, 2010)

ACR is one of the weaker guns, but it's the most accurate because of least recoil isn't it?


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 3, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> It's almost too amazing. Isn't it hands down the best assault rifle in the game? Although personally I like the M16 more, even if i haven't spent that much time with the ACR (unlock it next level...yea i don't play this much).



its like the G36c in COD4 - goes down easy like a glass of stella artois


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 3, 2010)

The assault rifles outclass the SMG's on MW2, so the ACR is probably the best gun in the game. It's the only gun that you can use full auto from any distance effectively.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> The assault rifles outclass the SMG's on MW2, so the ACR is probably the best gun in the game. It's the only gun that you can use full auto from any distance effectively.



Yea, since it has absolutely zero recoil right? Or at least, it might as well have zero recoil.

Any gun gurus here who have actually shot one of these? Im interested to know what the actual recoil is.


----------



## Newton (Feb 3, 2010)

ACR isn't the best gun in the game, many other assault rifles equal or better it. I personally find both the SCAR and TAR better than it, as well as the M16. 

But that's just IMO.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 3, 2010)

Susano said:


> ACR isn't the best gun in the game, many other assault rifles equal or better it. I personally find both the SCAR and TAR better than it, as well as the M16.
> 
> But that's just IMO.



The SCAR does more damage, but it has a short clip (you might get killed while reloading) and it has more recoil. They all kill quickly in this game, so it does come down to personal preference.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 3, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> The assault rifles outclass the SMG's on MW2, so the ACR is probably the best gun in the game. It's the only gun that you can use full auto from any distance effectively.



UMP is on par with all the AR's


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 3, 2010)

Light said:


> Using a heartbeat sensor on a sniper rifle is practically useless. The most effective sniping practices require hanging back, mostly on the other side of a map, and picking people off. I'd use a silencer instead if I were you.



HBS is gdlk no matter what it's on >_>


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 3, 2010)

I get called all kinds of shit when I use a HBS.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 3, 2010)

Gecka said:


> UMP is on par with all the AR's



It's actually better than most of them, but the SMG's are underpowered overall.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 3, 2010)

I like HBS on my sniper rifles

let's me know when someone has found where i'm at


----------



## Ito (Feb 3, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I like HBS on my sniper rifles
> 
> let's me know when someone has found where i'm at



But what if they're using Ninja?


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 3, 2010)

off topic-@ thescientist-whos that girl in your sig  

so some guy on the enemy team was camping today and almost got the nuke but somehow with cold blooded and my stinger I shot his chopper down and then found him and shot his ass....it made my day


----------



## Gecka (Feb 3, 2010)

Light said:


> But what if they're using Ninja?



Then I'm royally fucked, especially if they're using pro version, since I also rely on hearing footsteps.

But whatever, I've got claymores covering my back just in case.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 3, 2010)

i have pro on and trust me i love killing hbs people mwhahahahah


----------



## Vault (Feb 3, 2010)

Lol the ACR is a fucking beast, 2 people at once 7/10 cant take me


----------



## Gecka (Feb 3, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> i have pro on and trust me i love killing hbs people mwhahahahah



Glad to see you aren't a commando noob then

But gl getting past claymore


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 3, 2010)

Claymores don't really bother me that much, at least when it comes to camp defense.

If I get killed by a camping sniper and decide to go kill them, of course i'll throw a flashbang before I attack.


----------



## Newton (Feb 3, 2010)

Marathon + Lightweight/Coldblooded + Ninja Pro > Claymore and > Most snipers

Not with the gay TacKnife, just that set up with any gun really, UMP is best

Riot shield is FUCKING lulz I went negative a few times, but other times I was in the top 3.

Try it:

Riot shield
Raffica + RDS

Throwing knife/Claymore (Claymore only if you're bad with the TK, i find the TK better)
Stun Grenade

Scavenger
Coldblooded/Hardline
(most yellow perks work well)
Final Stand (Important)

My strat: On most stages, run around with the raffica equipped, and the riot shield covering your back, this alone rapes alot, because people tend to hit the shield alerting you before they think to shoot your feet. When entering buildings or travelling down long corridors/roads (think Invasion) use the RS to stop snipers and claymores. Or, if you happen to be caught by surprise while holding the raffica, and are able to get to cover (you know like when you didn't expect someone and manage to duck behind a barrel or go prone) pull out the shield.

When its 1v1, just throw a stun, and either kill with the TK or hit twice (while stunned they cannot get away from the bashes).

Problems: Semtex sticking to the shield will kill you, so its important to learn how the opponent looks when they pull out the semtex (its easy to tell), when this happens, because they lose alot of their mobility while pulling the semtex, immediately nail them with the knife before they can throw it. If they throw it and miss, time it and when it beeps fast turn quickly to face it and block the explosion then quickly turn back to the person (you may get shot in this time, but usually not killed)

Shotguns hax and kill you. Nothing you can really do about that 

2v1: A bit tricky, and you'll certainly die in some situation, but generally managable: Immediately back up as closing the distance will make it easier for one to flank you, if there's a doorway or narrow path nearby make your way towards it while facing them. Once its not an wide open area, use the fact that people get stupid when they its 2v1 and a riot shield to your advantage, they tend to lose focus and get blocked from the other person. Throw a Stun and when it connects, kill one with the TK, you may not be able to scavenge or pick up another TK with the other alive, so just throw another stun and bash him twice or use whatever means to kill him.

Theres more to it, and its not perfect, but that's my strat, try it out 

EDIT: Holy fuck, that's probably the longest post I've ever made


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 3, 2010)

I like blast shield with riot shield, but I have yet to try throwing knife(looks really fun). You can even survive a semtex to the shield. You'll get an insane amount of assists if you work with teammates.


----------



## Newton (Feb 3, 2010)

Assist are not good enough 

Want kill pls


----------



## Gecka (Feb 4, 2010)

riot shield, C4, scavenger, danger close


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2010)

Susano said:


> Assist are not good enough
> 
> Want kill pls



Don't be a greedy bitch. 

Yeah Riot shield + blast shield is in one of my set ups, it can be quite fun and you can rack up a nice amount of points if things go well.

Throwing knife with the shield is also fun but I usually don't think to put it on.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 4, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> off topic-@ thescientist-whos that girl in your sig
> 
> so some guy on the enemy team was camping today and almost got the nuke but somehow with cold blooded and my stinger I shot his chopper down and then found him and shot his ass....it made my day



some random chick of the interweb. I would like to know who she is myself 

I haven't been able to play for a few days now. its my girlfriend's "horny week" she keeps asking me to come over. but that isn't the sad part. I am actually surprised to find myself actually weighing a session of MW2 with going over to her place . of course we all know who won out, but to think that I would actually consider playing the game over going to her place......




I guess this game is kinda like sex.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

You could just ask her to be your force-feedback.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh she comes over to your place, you play while she rides you...

Eerbody is happy


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 4, 2010)

Vault said:


> Oh she comes over to your place, you play while she rides you...
> 
> Eerbody is happy



lol, I am playing tonight and that is the end of it


----------



## Creator (Feb 4, 2010)

Not to sound mean, but The Scientist, i can see her nipples.  By NF rules, thats a no no.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

The only reason you're complaining is because they're real and not drawn.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2010)

Hahaha Anthony thats harsh.


----------



## Ito (Feb 4, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> some random chick of the interweb. I would like to know who she is myself
> 
> I haven't been able to play for a few days now. its my girlfriend's "horny week" she keeps asking me to come over. but that isn't the sad part. I am actually surprised to find myself actually weighing a session of MW2 with going over to her place . of course we all know who won out, but to think that I would actually consider playing the game over going to her place......
> 
> ...



No disrespect to you, but I see a serious problem with choosing a video game over sex and spending time with your girlfriend. It's just a game - it'll always be there. You should be grateful that your girlfriend wants to give herself to you, seeing as how a lot of women don't particularly want to. You shouldn't even have to weigh the two options out. The girlfriend should prevail.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

That's bullshit. Women want sex as much as men do. Possibly more, as it takes more for them to get off.


----------



## Creator (Feb 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The only reason you're complaining is because they're real and not drawn.



Wow.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 4, 2010)

Creator said:


> Not to sound mean, but The Scientist, i can see her nipples.  By NF rules, thats a no no.



how is it that everyone can see her nipps? , I can't 

PS: I am getting rid of her. I don't want to be sig banned, or even worse - banned again.



Light said:


> No disrespect to you, but I see a serious problem with choosing a video game over sex and spending time with your girlfriend. It's just a game - it'll always be there. You should be grateful that your girlfriend wants to give herself to you, seeing as how a lot of women don't particularly want to. You shouldn't even have to weigh the two options out. The girlfriend should prevail.



no offense taken. I feel the same way too, except I still want to play my game and that is what disturbs me.


----------



## baconarmy17 (Feb 4, 2010)

this game is boring without online play


----------



## Creator (Feb 4, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> how is it that everyone can see her nipps? , I can't
> 
> PS: I am getting rid of her. I don't want to be sig banned, or even worse - banned again.



Its because you put COD before your girl. Its karma man.  

But yah. Visible nipples.  I like her though.  I wish i had a GF.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 4, 2010)

Susano said:


> ACR isn't the best gun in the game, many other assault rifles equal or better it. I personally find both the SCAR and TAR better than it, as well as the M16.
> 
> But that's just IMO.



I still love my UMP. ,


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 4, 2010)

Tried the Tar-21 out today, I'm starting to like that little gun.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2010)

Light said:


> No disrespect to you, but I see a serious problem with choosing a video game over sex and spending time with your girlfriend. It's just a game - it'll always be there. You should be grateful that your girlfriend wants to give herself to you, seeing as how a lot of women don't particularly want to. You shouldn't even have to weigh the two options out. The girlfriend should prevail.



What girls have you been hitting dude? Girls love and want sex. That front they dont wanna be branded sluts or when they are resist they just want you to be more assertivbut learn to differentiate 

As for ARs i think the tier 1 is ACR, M16 and the SCAR


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2010)

Shotguns can be so damn fun, I hate how the Ranger and the 1887 are Akimbo (plus their so over-used) though, makes me lose respect for those two guns.


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2010)

Rangers are nice. 1887s are broken, alot of fuckers blinging it


----------



## Akira (Feb 4, 2010)

Well, that was pretty much the most I've failed in a single sitting ever.


----------



## Newton (Feb 4, 2010)

We all have bad days man. Come back and play, we all know you own hard.

I love the UMP, I was just comparing ARs before


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2010)

Who is NS91? :33


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 4, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Who is NS91? :33



I added the guy some days ago. wtf (why the face?)


----------



## Vault (Feb 4, 2010)

Its Akira


----------



## Newton (Feb 4, 2010)

Akira


----------



## Akira (Feb 4, 2010)

*raises hand*


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2010)

Akira said:


> *raises hand*



Oh okay, just checking. 

I dunno I like using that face.


----------



## Akira (Feb 4, 2010)

Who was that other guy with the NF tag today? his PSN was something complicated lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2010)

If your referring to Onmitsukido, that's me. It's from Bleach.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 4, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> some random chick of the interweb. I would like to know who she is myself
> 
> I haven't been able to play for a few days now. its my girlfriend's "horny week" she keeps asking me to come over. but that isn't the sad part. I am actually surprised to find myself actually weighing a session of MW2 with going over to her place . of course we all know who won out, but to think that I would actually consider playing the game over going to her place......
> 
> ...



The game is not important at all.....go get yo booty call first, then play


----------



## Newton (Feb 4, 2010)

We playing more later right


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2010)

I would assume so.


----------



## Creator (Feb 4, 2010)

So recently i have been trying to get Sitrip Pro. Destroying 120 enemy Equipment is harder then it seems. 

As i am using it, i hardly see anyone use claymores. What up with that? And it seems only in Free for all can i ever get any.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 4, 2010)

I gotta say

The FAL is the most dumb-fuck gun on the face of the planet

It's like the retard child of an assault and sniper rifle

Only okay at medium range, anything else, you better have OMA.

If you can use that gun effectively, props to you.


----------



## Newton (Feb 4, 2010)

VN uses it pretty well


----------



## Gecka (Feb 4, 2010)

Then props to him.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 4, 2010)

The FAL is very similar to the M1 Garand in COD 2, since I basically mastered every gun in COD 2, the FAL and me worked well together.


----------



## Newton (Feb 4, 2010)

Started the night off good, 22-0 merc TDM

Let's play guys


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I gotta say
> 
> The FAL is the most dumb-fuck gun on the face of the planet
> 
> ...



I love the FAL. Sure i don't really use it on my classes (prefer the M16 and ACR for the most part), but its one of my favorite guns to pick up and use.

Obviously its not quite as good in close range as other rifles, but the accuracy is great. That and it just feels really good to use.


----------



## Newton (Feb 4, 2010)

The iron sights on the ACR are great, but i find i rape a whole lot more with RDS for some reason


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 4, 2010)

Susano said:


> The iron sights on the ACR are great, but i find i rape a whole lot more with RDS for some reason



I'm always better with an RDS, regardless of how good the irons are. However, since i've taken to silencing most of my weapons i've gotten much better with irons.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I gotta say
> 
> The FAL is the most dumb-fuck gun on the face of the planet
> 
> ...



I actually liked it and it got me alot of kills though a alot times it would just fail me as well


----------



## Newton (Feb 4, 2010)

Gecka, you got back your 360?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 4, 2010)

Nope, my friend has his 360 over at another friends house, which i go to everyday after school

Btw, I've seriously lost my edge, making noob mistakes.

Susano, hold me


----------



## Newton (Feb 4, 2010)

Don't come near me, your noobness might rub off on me 

Other than the last 3 matches, had a great fucking day today


----------



## Akira (Feb 5, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> If your referring to Onmitsukido, that's me. It's from Bleach.



Oh cool, for some reason I thought your tag would be something like your username even though no one elses remotely resembles the usernames here 

Still, added ya


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 5, 2010)

i would rather play than bone. u f'd up


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 5, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I gotta say
> 
> The FAL is the most dumb-fuck gun on the face of the planet
> 
> ...


Well when compared to the other Assault rifles, yeah, it's pretty shit.  It's so inaccurate it's not even funny. Hell i never had that problem in WaW.


----------



## Newton (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh god great day today.

I had a pretty bad fail too, i had a Pave Low up and died, got Harrier without using predator, so thought id use the predator to get the second Pave Low, whipped out the laptop, and destroyed my own Pave Low by mistake 

Wish i could have recorded it.

I still got the second Pave Low


----------



## Creator (Feb 5, 2010)

So i ran into two Nuke boosters today in FFA. It was lolz. I introduced them to my RPG.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

Almost reunited with mah baby.


----------



## Creator (Feb 5, 2010)

Susano said:


> I had a pretty bad fail too, i had a Pave Low up and died, got Harrier without using predator, so thought id use the predator to get the second Pave Low, whipped out the laptop, and destroyed my own Pave Low by mistake





Been having some horrible matches as of late.  And its not even me just blindingly running in.  Bloody Stopping power+Scar users. You cant beat them.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

ACR IS BACK, BITCHES!

Also, the Spas 12 is the most legit shottie.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 5, 2010)

FAL + Holo + SP = two hit kill any range. Very dangerous. You can even mash the trigger and it'll still hit pretty accurate. Even without SP, 3 hit kill isn't bad at all if you make sure you hit every shot.

Unrelated: I hate when you're aiming at an enemy, then another enemy runs past the guy you're aiming, so then autoaim moves it to the guy that was running across the guy your aiming. Then I die >_>


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

I hate that more when sniping.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2010)

AUG with SP  i have seen it and i hope i never see it again


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 5, 2010)

The AUG with SP makes me cry a little inside.

Auto aim helps me find people who are hiding in thick bushes or are just laying down.

But I always end up dieing when someone runs in front of me and throws my aim off.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 5, 2010)

Akira said:


> Oh cool, for some reason I thought your tag would be something like your username even though no one elses remotely resembles the usernames here
> 
> Still, added ya



Ah I see. 

My tag is never the same from game to game as long as I have the option to change it. Violent-nin is just my name on here and in the Smash Bros community, Onmitsukido is my PSN account. I have a ton of other names I go by but no reason posting them here.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

Wazoo with SP is even more depressing.


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2010)

Sniper its alright, the AUG on the other hand is fucked up 1 on 1 you cant win


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

On a Wazoo without Silencer, it's retarded. The Wazoo is like the Dragunov in MW1.


----------



## Newton (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree the AUG fucks me up alot of times too.

The auto-aim thing pisses me off when sniping like you wouldn't believe.

Getting on now


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 5, 2010)

The AUG is awesome i love using it in matches


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

AUG and UMP should really just be under Assault Rifles, heh.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Also, the Spas 12 is the most legit shottie.



I agree. I switch between the Spas and the M1014 when I need to use a shotgun.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 5, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> ACR IS BACK, BITCHES!
> 
> *Also, the Spas 12 is the most legit shottie.*



This                 .


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

God damn, Afghan is seriously my best map. Just went 29-0 with my ACR and Spas.


----------



## Creator (Feb 5, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> AUG and UMP should really just be under Assault Rifles, heh.



You forgot M21. Its not a Sniper. Its an assualt rifle. Thus is uber sexy and better then all other Snipers.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 5, 2010)

I dont see why anyone wouldnt wanna use the AA-12. Its basically the best secondary. The only downside is low ammo


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

Lolno. It's the shittiest shottie, up there with the Striker. It's actually less accurate when ADS than from the hip. Plus the range on it is shit.

Spas 12, without SP, is so fucking sweet. As long as you aim.


----------



## Newton (Feb 5, 2010)

AA-12 is for noobs, plain and simple.

Today is going fucking great


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mini Uzi is a godsend!


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 5, 2010)

im guessing someones been shot alot with the AA-12


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been shot by an AA-12, ye... When the other guy was close enough to knife me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 5, 2010)

aa-12 sucks, even i know that. fire 10 shits all over the place in 5s then reload for half an hour


----------



## Ito (Feb 5, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> aa-12 sucks, even i know that. fire 10 shits all over the place in 5s then reload for half an hour



The reloading on the AA-12 is actually pretty fast.


----------



## Ooter (Feb 5, 2010)

Light said:


> The reloading on the AA-12 is actually pretty fast.



Define fast. It's slow as fuck compared to the game pace.


----------



## Newton (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah but you kill 2 maybe 3 people and you have no more ammo, not good for streaking at all


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

Plus it's still a shite weapon. Roll with a Spas with grip for a while, you'll see the light.

Again, as long as you can actually fucking aim.


----------



## Ito (Feb 5, 2010)

Ooter said:


> Define fast. It's slow as fuck compared to the game pace.



It reloads faster than some assault rifles, which says a lot. Every weapon has a slow reloading time compared to the pace of the game, what's your point? The AA-12 is one of the faster weapons out of them, though.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

It's still shit.


----------



## Ito (Feb 5, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It's still shit.



I never said it wasn't.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 5, 2010)

i used that thing 1 or 2x, you spend more time reloading it then shooting it, is how i feel about it.


----------



## Ito (Feb 5, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i used that thing 1 or 2x, you spend more time reloading it then shooting it, is how i feel about it.



Probably because you're not supposed to use it like a sub-machine gun. It takes two shots without Stopping Power to kill someone, that's all you need.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd rather just use the Spas, it only takes one.


----------



## Newton (Feb 5, 2010)

God forbid you don't reload and try to kill someone with 2 shots 

Stopping power? SPAS is 1 shot without it.

Without Stopping Power, at really close range, the SPAS 1 hits people with Painkiller


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2010)

Single Model 1887 and Spas 12 are the only shotties that feel like 'em.


----------



## Ito (Feb 5, 2010)

Spas-12 owns all shotguns, I agree with you all there. I've been using it since I got the game.

Not to mention MY FUCKING PS3 BROKE YESTERDAY AND NOW I CAN'T FUCKING PLAY. FUCK.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 5, 2010)

today was a ok day but i got a quick scope shot that was just amazing, i wish i could have gotten a slow replay of it.
Plus im im getting much better with my 50 cal everyday i use it....someday im gonna beast with it, just watch.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2010)

The AA-12 is one of the worst weapons in the game.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 5, 2010)

I like rocking cold blooded and just shooting down shit with the stinger especially if I'm in a game with CP glitchers.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 5, 2010)

I love cold blooded, I just have all kinds of fun hiding in bushes throwing knives at people.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 5, 2010)

Susano said:


> God forbid you don't reload and try to kill someone with 2 shots
> 
> Stopping power? SPAS is 1 shot without it.
> 
> Without Stopping Power, at really close range, the SPAS 1 hits people with Painkiller



actually sometimes even close up against painkiller it might not work with 1 shot....i've tried


----------



## Newton (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you bring up the sights?


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 5, 2010)

f2000 is the worst gun.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2010)

Which handgun do you guys think is the best?


----------



## Newton (Feb 5, 2010)

M9 or USP for me


----------



## Ito (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the USP.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2010)

I prefer the magnum myself.

Is the Deagle any good in this game? I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Newton (Feb 5, 2010)

I've picked up a few, never really liked it


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 5, 2010)

Platinum said:


> I prefer the magnum myself.
> 
> Is the Deagle any good in this game? I haven't tried it yet.



Worst handgun, don't bother.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 5, 2010)

the G18 is fun to use....i think i got 50 kills with it today, im trying to get akimbo so I can get more kills. I've seen videos on youtube with people using them and they're mini beasts.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 5, 2010)

After hearing all those great things about Cold-blooded Pro I decided to try and get it today. I got it, and I must say it's one of the better and more fun perks.


----------



## Newton (Feb 5, 2010)

So i was thinking about make an "NF Modern Warfare 2 Challenges" thread or post, just to keep things fresh, and add some more fun to the game for us.

It'd be something like:

[] Stick semtex to 3 people in 1 match
[] Pick up an enemy weapon and get a 7 kill streak with it
[] Call in 5 predators in one match
[] Obtain the highest score in a domination game while having the least kills

Everyone could contribute challenges and we could sort them by difficulty or by equipment/perk/killstreak etc. anything really. We would all keep our own lists and update it every so often.

Just an idea. What do you guys think?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 5, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> the G18 is fun to use....i think i got 50 kills with it today, im trying to get akimbo so I can get more kills. I've seen videos on youtube with people using them and they're mini beasts.



Silenced G-18 is the sex.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 6, 2010)

Sticking a semtex and killing 3 people with it is called "Group Hug" in the challenges section


----------



## Newton (Feb 6, 2010)

That was just an example, and I mean stick 3 different people with semtex


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone here use the MP5K with Akimbo?


----------



## Taki (Feb 6, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Anyone here use the MP5K with Akimbo?



^ Too inaccurate for me. 

Have any of you tried extended mags on the AA12? Seems like it would be good.


----------



## Newton (Feb 6, 2010)

AA-12 is shit no matter what you put on it.

Also, with extended mags, all of its bullets are in one clip. Try it, its really shitty.

I've used MP5K akimbo before, honestly its pretty shitty. You may do alright staying in close quarters areas on some maps, but its pretty bad, don't even bother without steady aim either.

Try this: Slap on Akimbo + FMJ, find a white hallway, and fire away

See how purdy it looks


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 6, 2010)

Dont't really use the AA12 that much.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 6, 2010)

I haven't had a decent Emergency Airdrop in days! I've been getting nothing but UAV, Counter UAV, Resupply, the occasional Predator Missile. Today I got 2 Chopper Gunners and don't you know it they fucking fell to where I couldn't get them. The other 2 packages were Sentry Gun and Predator.


----------



## Taki (Feb 6, 2010)

Susano said:


> Also, with extended mags, all of its bullets are in one clip. Try it, its really shitty.



Wouldnt Scavenger pro remedy this?


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 6, 2010)

A few of my most used guns:


*M4A1*- Holographic Scope, Sleight of Hand Pro, Stopping Power Pro, Steady Aim Pro.

*TAR-21* w/ Silencer, Scavenger Pro, Hardline, Steady Aim Pro.

*Ranger*- Akimbo, Marathon, Lightweight Pro, Scrambler Pro.

*SCAR-H*- Scavenger Pro, Stopping Power Pro, Steady Aim Pro (Usually put the silencer on it, but not always).

*Mini-Uzi*- Sleight of Hand Pro, Steady Aim, Stopping power/ or Hardline

*AUG HBAR*- Bling Pro (Grip and Holographic Scope), Stopping Power Pro, Ninja Pro

*ACR*- Sleight of hand pro (or Scavenger Pro), Stopping Power Pro, Steady Aim Pro

Also

Primary-*RPD* w/ Marathon Pro, Cold Blood, Ninja Pro
Secondary- *Stinger*

(Class used for knocking air support out of the sky).


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2010)

Harriers like to play games with me. They chill right on top of me for a perfect target and when I shoot my Stinger they somehow maneuver an inch and get out of the way... of BOTH shots.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 6, 2010)

Has it come to the attention of anyone already that the MG4 is the ACR but much earlier acquired and with larger clips. Shoot that thing on full auto with grip there is is little to NO recoil. Really one of the most underrated weapons in the game.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 6, 2010)

Solon, you need a sniper class in there. Just to even things out a little from all those different kinds of guns. 

May I suggest:

Intervention w/ FMJ when you get it but silencer to start off if your a roamer. 

Sleight of Hand (Pro)
Stopping Power (Pro)
Ninja (Pro) for roaming sniper. 
Steady Aim (Pro) for stationary/camping snipers.

That's my recommendation, unless you just hate sniping in which case never mind.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

Best handgun in the game is the M9. It actually has the same damage mod as the USP where it matters yet has a bigger clip.


----------



## Creator (Feb 6, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Harriers like to play games with me. They chill right on top of me for a perfect target and when I shoot my Stinger they somehow maneuver an inch and get out of the way... of BOTH shots.



Lol. 

Ac 130s are the hardest to kill. You need three shots. 

Then its Pace Low, with 2. 

The rest are all one hits. 

I think Stopping power makes it more powerful, but its pointless to attack the air support without Cold Blooded.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

Stopping power only increases bullet damage to airsupport. Danger Close improves missile damage.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 6, 2010)

I stole an AC130 today from the enemy teams care package, if i hadn't taken it the our team would have lost.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

I find it more amusing to place Claymores around care packages...


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2010)

Someone had about 4 Emergency Airdrops in a game I played yesterday. All at the same time, all in the same spot... in SCRAPYARD! A couple of things happened: 1. There was chaos of people trying to take stuff, kill people taking stuff. 2. All the campers on the other team came out of hiding for this Black Friday sale. 3. A crate fell on my head.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't think I've even ever gotten a claymore kill...need to try using those and C4 nowadays.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

I get around 4 claymore kills on average, more on maps like Skidrow.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2010)

Claymore + Scavenger is my secret weapon for Domination on Estate. Building holding B while I snipe. Predictable as hell spot, but people walking in get shotgunned and if I'm sniping they get claymored, then refill.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 6, 2010)

Fraust said:


> Someone had about 4 Emergency Airdrops in a game I played yesterday. All at the same time, all in the same spot... in SCRAPYARD! A couple of things happened: 1. There was chaos of people trying to take stuff, kill people taking stuff. 2. All the campers on the other team came out of hiding for this Black Friday sale. 3. A crate fell on my head.



I was in demolition and somebody on my team started using the glitch and pretty much just annihilated the other team. It was pretty sad even if we won.
From what I've noticed its always people that are high prestiges cheating in the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

I always drop Estate games, hate that fucking map.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2010)

I hate it, too, but when I'm in a party with friends and we don't get the Vote they're not gonna leave so...


----------



## Newton (Feb 6, 2010)

I've never found anything wrong with Estate


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 6, 2010)

I started using the M1014. I like it


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 6, 2010)

Estate can be pretty bad on TDM. Everyone sets up in the house and just camps there. 

If you are the other team and get stuck outside, you usually lose. 

Does anyone get on top of the green house or the boat house?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2010)

i got my first killstreaks last night, i put together a string of them.  Good night for me.

the gun that shoots in little burst , like 5 shots, even when you hold the trigger?  I heard it was real good, but when I used it, i didn't get it.


----------



## Creator (Feb 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I always drop Estate games, hate that fucking map.



Its one of the few matches that got the Spawn perfect. 

I adore Estate. Just need to learn how to play it.  

Although it doesnt help when the other team has a person with Akibo Rangers.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 6, 2010)

Today is a great day, got 2 chopper gunners on 2 FFA matches in a row and won both, I only died two times in each match without camping.
Then got another 2 chopper gunners and one with just using the G18's akimbo plus not even one of my lower killstreaks got me kills, so i got 11 kills straight with the G18's.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i got my first killstreaks last night, i put together a string of them.  Good night for me.
> 
> the gun that shoots in little burst , like 5 shots, even when you hold the trigger?  I heard it was real good, but when I used it, i didn't get it.


Three-shot burst, judging by your inexperience it's probably the FAMAS as I doubt you've gotten to the level required for the M16. It's a nub gun.


Creator said:


> Its one of the few matches that got the Spawn perfect.
> 
> I adore Estate. Just need to learn how to play it.
> 
> Although it doesnt help when the other team has a person with Akibo Rangers.


_You_ are telling _me_ to learn how to play?


----------



## Creator (Feb 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> _You_ are telling _me_ to learn how to play?



Everyone can learn. You maybe the best, but still learn. 

Infact, when i am not taking the piss, i am a decent player who pulls out constant killstreaks. 

Plus, Estate and Agfan are like my strongest two maps. So yes, i am telling you to learn how to play.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 6, 2010)

I hate you guys for being right that going prestige would be more fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

...bwahahahahahaha

Estate just wasn't designed well. The high-ground is far too dominant on such a large map. It was designed as a sniper map, but it's far too cluttered to be truly done well. As such, people camp more than usual. Wasteland, for example, was designed a tad better. I will still only play Domination matches on it, but still.


----------



## Newton (Feb 6, 2010)

I've never had any problems on Estate, so maybe you really do need to learn some new things 

Or maybe just improve on sniping.

In b4 some kind of ps3 comment too.


@Amano, told ya so :ho


----------



## Akira (Feb 6, 2010)

Fucking hell, just played a game when literally the _entire_ enemy team had SP Pro


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

Susano said:


> I've never had any problems on Estate, so maybe you really do need to learn some new things
> 
> Or maybe just improve on sniping.
> 
> ...


I never said I had any problems on Estate, just that I had problems _with_ it. I never enjoy playing on that map. I do well enough on it, as with pretty much any of the maps as I've memorized most key locations, but still.


----------



## Newton (Feb 6, 2010)

Let's get it started Akira


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow.. got into a game with 2 sets of boosters.
Seriously, I don't get how getting the stupid ass title/emblem/fall camo is so important.


----------



## Newton (Feb 6, 2010)

Its not even hard


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol I love shooting down killstreaks. There's nothing like shooting down a Harrier that has just arrived.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

There's nothing like shooting someone through a knee-high wall because their rocket launcher gives them away.  Seriously though, you stick out like a sore thumb with one of those strapped to your back, especially the Stinger.

Also, punch yourself in the genitals if you use Scrambler, it's THE nub-perk besides SP.


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 6, 2010)

Danger Close is way worse than SP.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

Danger Close is acceptable when using the nub-tube to get the Shottie. But Scrambler and Stopping Power are more easily notable as nub-perk, due to the appeal. "I can kill people faster with this, making my piss-poor aim less of a problem!" and "with this on they'll never see me coming on their radar... I'll be like a ninja!" (even though Scrambler outside of EMP is the most dead-give away perk you can have when they're near).


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 6, 2010)

What does Scrambler pro even do?


----------



## Newton (Feb 6, 2010)

Delay claymores


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

It still clicks, though. I tend to use them as an early warning system anyway.

Also, I just lol'd at finding the most perfect way to survive in Wasteland. Hiding in the grass prone. I was playing GW Dom and the other team was all spawning opposite of B near the houses. I just kept shooting them with my silenced ACR and gripped spas, knifing them if they came too close. I literally survived there with a Chopper Gunner being used for three minutes. I barely even moved.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2010)

Some bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) earlier today were doing the emergency care package glitch during domination. Since this was before I Cold Blooded (thank god I have it now) it was just retarded considering it was just mass air everywhere and my idiot teammates didn't have the common sense to take down the air. I just ended up hiding in the cave in Afgan for the rest of the match and picked off anyone who came in there. The thing that annoyed me the most is the two ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who were mainly doing it had the nerve to talk shit after the game to say there's more to come and insulted people that left during the game, I really wished they were around in person so I could knocked both of them the fuck out. I didn't leave cause I wanted my match points which was a lot at the time before they started glitching. 

End of rant.


----------



## Akira (Feb 6, 2010)

Getting connection problems guys, brb.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

Also, smoke grenade  > all other special grenades.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats bullshit, smoke is shit unless you have thermal optics


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

...you don't get it, do you? That's exactly why it's superior. It always works. Always. Especially if you've Cold-Blooded Pro. It's also incredibly multi-functional. Toss a smoke grenade into the area opposite of where you're trying to make your escape, and watch the explosions fly, allowing you to make a clean getaway. Or toss it somewhere to cover for team-mates trying to capture a flag.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2010)

In domination its good, as for escaping i cant escape for shit if i cant see.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

That's where the HUD and knowing the map goes a long way. Planning ahead is my game, I guess.


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2010)

Your play style is about dying as little as possible i guess.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

It is. 5-0 is better than 12-10.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 6, 2010)

I have to agree in the sense smoke can be very useful, sometimes I end up using it as a diversion and the enemy is attracted to it like a idiot which leads me to getting easy kills.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2010)

Smoke is big, easily spottable and is as such a big draw. I use it to my advantage. Though for evasion, always remember that slow is better than fast.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Three-shot burst, judging by your inexperience it's probably the FAMAS as I doubt you've gotten to the level required for the M16. It's a nub gun.
> 
> _You_ are telling _me_ to learn how to play?



it could have been m16.  I picked up the gun from the ground, it wasn't mine.



Hangat?r said:


> It still clicks, though. I tend to use them as an early warning system anyway.
> 
> Also, I just lol'd at finding the most perfect way to survive in Wasteland. Hiding in the grass prone. I was playing GW Dom and the other team was all spawning opposite of B near the houses. I just kept shooting them with my silenced ACR and gripped spas, knifing them if they came too close. I literally survived there with a Chopper Gunner being used for three minutes. I barely even moved.



estate is a bitch if u don't take the house.  I just shoot grenades and every hand grenade i have and storm in.



Violent-nin said:


> I have to agree in the sense smoke can be very useful, sometimes I end up using it as a diversion and the enemy is attracted to it like a idiot which leads me to getting easy kills.



smoke is fun, i rarely get killed by thermal users, so it's worth to try using smoke more.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 6, 2010)

I've been trying to get Danger Close Pro today, so I've just been using ACR grenade Launcher and rocket launchers to kill people. Makes search so much more fun honestly.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 6, 2010)

smoke is ok but I always have teammates that just throw it randomly and cause chaos for both sides...fucking idiots!!!
Getting better at sniping now, trying to do some quick scopes and hard scopes


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm getting on for a bit if anyone wants to play.

Time to unlock fall camo for my UMP 

Smoke + claymore/C4 > other grenades. People freak out in smoke.
 Had some guy walk right by me as I was prone in the smoke.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2010)

beat the veteran mode, 99.3% done


----------



## Ito (Feb 6, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> beat the veteran mode, 99.3% done



I'm guessing you've found all the intel then.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 6, 2010)

6 chopper gunners, 1 AC130, 7 harriers, a pave low and 15 predator missiles, a very good day
Sorry i didn't play with yall today i got caught up in booster hunting and I was getting a good k/d ratio in the matches....i didn't find any boosters.
Plus I've noticed more people have SitRep now on FFA. I think alot of people know about these boosters now cause there aren't that many.


----------



## Ito (Feb 6, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> 6 chopper gunners, 1 AC130, 7 harriers, a pave low and 15 predator missiles, a very good day
> Sorry i didn't play with yall today i got caught up in booster hunting and I was getting a good k/d ratio in the matches....i didn't find any boosters.
> Plus I've noticed more people have SitRep now on FFA. I think alot of people know about these boosters now cause there aren't that many.



Have you been playing all day?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 6, 2010)

Light said:


> I'm guessing you've found all the intel then.



i used an online guide, but i'm only missing 4 pieces of intel.  The cool thing is once u grab it, it's yours , wether u win the mission or not.  I also have most of the achievements unlocked.


----------



## West Egg (Feb 6, 2010)

Barrett w/ Thermal
Spas 

Scavenger 
SP
Ninja


Are you guys mostly 360 or PS3 players?


----------



## Newton (Feb 6, 2010)

Its mixed, the PS3 guys play together more than the 360 ones though

Which are you?


----------



## Ito (Feb 6, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i used an online guide, but i'm only missing 4 pieces of intel.  The cool thing is once u grab it, it's yours , wether u win the mission or not.  I also have most of the achievements unlocked.



Yes, that is rather useful. The only thing hindering me from 100% completion is those damned spec-ops trophies/achievements. They're so hard!


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2010)

O_o

Am I the only one that likes to get story/other stuff out of the way as fast as possible so I can play online with nothing in the back of my mind?

I got all the achievements during the christmas break... which is basically when i really started playing. Beat the game on Veteran first time through which was the most amazing thing ever.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 6, 2010)

To be honest, I haven't even touched the campaign aspect of this game. I might do it later or sometime this week though.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 6, 2010)

Light said:


> Yes, that is rather useful. The only thing hindering me from 100% completion is those damned spec-ops trophies/achievements. They're so hard!



Get a friend and have at it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 6, 2010)

And for further challenge you can try and beat IW's time on them. Granted, all the times were probably done on Regular difficulty cause doing them on Veteran is nuts. Doubt many people try to beat the times though since there isn't a shiny achievement to unlock.


----------



## Newton (Feb 6, 2010)

This game has single player?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2010)

Susano said:


> This game has single player?



No, it's just like 4 player co-op, but your teammates can't die or run out of ammo.


----------



## silverwind (Feb 6, 2010)

Game was fun for the first few weeks I played it. Same formula as the others, so nothing really intuitive. Leveling up gets boring for me after getting the AK, and prestiging is pointless.

Just don't like it anymore.


----------



## Newton (Feb 6, 2010)

Prestiging is pointless you say?

You know what they say

"The only people who don't like prestiging are those who've never done it"

(I hope noone recognizes that reference)


----------



## Gecka (Feb 6, 2010)

had fun with C4 today

Riot shield
M1014
C4
Smoke
Scavenger pro
Danger Close
commando pro

went 19-1


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2010)

I will ask again, is there a way to detonate your plated C4 without getting rid of the one you picked up? Scavenger users should know


----------



## Gecka (Feb 6, 2010)

Vault said:


> I will ask again, is there a way to detonate your plated C4 without getting rid of the one you picked up? Scavenger users should know



Switch to your primary, and double tap reload button


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 6, 2010)

Got Danger Close Pro finally, RPG are fun to free fire with and fun to get streaks with too. 

=]


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Switch to your primary, and double tap reload button



Thanks  I havent been using C4 because i couldn't do that.


----------



## Newton (Feb 6, 2010)

I hate how the RPG rocket ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) up and goes all over the fucking place


----------



## Gecka (Feb 6, 2010)

I use the AT4 out of personal preference

I like my rockets to fly straight


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 7, 2010)

Does anyone else go into Free-For-All when they're bored and look for nuke boosters and just fuck up their day?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 7, 2010)

Panic said:


> Does anyone else go into Free-For-All when they're bored and look for nuke boosters and just fuck up their day?



No.


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 7, 2010)

Panic said:


> Does anyone else go into Free-For-All when they're bored and look for nuke boosters and just fuck up their day?



Yes. 

and I usually end up stealing care package glitchers, care packages.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm really starting to lose my drive to play this game. It's either boosting ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (some who even bitched that we killed them and said to leave them alone ) or care package glitches constantly. 

edit: But having my Harrier take out a Pave Low makes it all better.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 7, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I'm really starting to lose my drive to play this game. It's either boosting ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (*some who even bitched that we killed them and said to leave them alone *) or care package glitches constantly.
> 
> edit: But having my Harrier take out a Pave Low makes it all better.



I've been called a "gay boy" ones by those little kid boosters.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

Just went 46-1 on Rundown with a new highest killstreak of 42.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 7, 2010)

What class were you using?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

Same as always:

ACR - Silencer
Spas 12 - Grip
Claymore
Smoke Grenade
Scavenger Pro/Cold-Blooded Pro/Ninja Pro
Predator/Harrier Strike/Chopper Gunner

I got like 20 Chopper Gunner kills.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2010)

^Christ, your set up mirrors one of my favorite set ups. The only difference is the ACR (I haven't used that gun yet as a main.....currently slowly working my way towards it)


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 7, 2010)

harriers are really easy to take down.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Christ, your set up mirrors one of my favorite set ups. The only difference is the ACR (I haven't used that gun yet as a main.....currently slowly working my way towards it)



It's my absolute favourite gun. As soon as I get it, my KD ratio shoots up to around 4.0+. It might take more bullets to kill someone, but it's accuracy is unmatched.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It's my absolute favourite gun. As soon as I get it, my KD ratio shoots up to around 4.0+. It might take more bullets to kill someone, but *it's accuracy is unmatched*.



The only gun that comes close is the MG4.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 7, 2010)

Is everyone gonna play alot today or not cause I plan to watch the Superbowl


----------



## Newton (Feb 7, 2010)

I live in the Caribbean, so i know nothing of superbowl, playing as usual


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

I take it that, since people no longer demand proof of my scores, they've accepted mah skillz?


----------



## Newton (Feb 7, 2010)

Or they don't care


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are just envious of my leet skillz.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2010)

We never ask because we believe you, who would lie about such a thing anyway?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

Creator has asked. =p


----------



## Creator (Feb 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> PS3 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are just envious of my leet skillz.



Atleast our consoles arent hacked and lead to us to getting -several million experience.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

Mhmm, because such a thing would impede me to outperform you, amirite?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 7, 2010)

Creator said:


> Atleast our consoles arent hacked and lead to us to getting -several million experience.



PS3 has been hacked actually.

By the same guy who hacked Apple's iPhone/Touch


----------



## Creator (Feb 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Mhmm, because such a thing would impede me to outperform you, amirite?



When i am on my game, and not taking the piss, i single handedly win the game with a 30-9 K.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

Sure you do...


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 7, 2010)

lets not have a war between the 360 and ps3......


----------



## Fraust (Feb 7, 2010)

There could be a glitch that makes me start everything all over and I'd still be nice.

Fuck levels and prestige, skill is skill.


----------



## Vault (Feb 7, 2010)

I use the grenadier class its actually quite overpowered, FAMAS and silenced SPAS yes please, scavenger on top its rape


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

Silenced Spas? That's useless, man. Spas with Holographic is the way to go.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 7, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Silenced Spas? That's useless, man. Spas with Holographic is the way to go.



lost a lil respect right here for ya

you fucking ADS with a shotgun?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

No. Holographic adds range to the Spas.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 7, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> No. Holographic adds range to the Spas.



Kay, that's better

Holo sight is weird

it adds various increases to guns

also

was playing S&D w/ some friends

First round

we take each other out 1 for 1

till there's one guy left on each team

we plant the bomb, the other guy kills our last guy

then the dumb mother fucker doesn't defuse right away, and teabags the corpse

when he did go to defuse, he only had  4 seconds on the clock

bet he got shit from his team


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 7, 2010)

Silencer, Grip and Extended Mags are like the only useful shotgun attachments.

Holo does not add range. Regardless, grip would be better anyways. Tighter bullet spread vs a wider spread that shoots further.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 7, 2010)

Silencer on a shotgun ruins range and damage (implicitly).

Some bullshit.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

I hate using a silencer for them because it usually just makes it more viable to knife with the range that it reduces them to.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 7, 2010)

teabagggin- god i've been playing games all my life, and never seen such dumb shit.

i also use spas with holo, i been getting more kills with it, which is to say i went from 0 to more than 0.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 7, 2010)

You've never seen teabagging? I love seeing people teabag someone planting a bomb before they kill them so it shows up on the winning killcam.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

I teabag people who use nubtubes and Stopping Power.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 7, 2010)

That's if you have commando lol.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 7, 2010)

nah, it doesn't amuse me, but i guess the teabaggers are the same guys that i mute during all my games.  online players are obnoxious


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 7, 2010)

For the first fucking time today I was annoyed by the care package glitch. The other team called in a total of 27 care packages throughout the match and my team was ass cheeks. They couldn't do shit against it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2010)

That's when I exit the server.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 7, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> teabagggin- god i've been playing games all my life, and never seen such dumb shit.
> 
> i also use spas with holo, i been getting more kills with it, which is to say i went from 0 to more than 0.



I teabag boosters


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 7, 2010)

I've never come across a booster in my whole time playing, even in FFA. I guess I'm just lucky or something.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 7, 2010)

I haven't played this in almost a month. Has IW fix all those crazy exploits?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 7, 2010)

They supposedly patched the care package glitch on the PS3 and PC but people found a way around it. I think they fixed the running speed boost from a care package as well as the range of the 1887s but again, just PS3 and PC.


----------



## Newton (Feb 7, 2010)

PS3 gameplay is more or less glitch free, you may find 1 or 2 infinite care package guys in a given day, but that's about it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 7, 2010)

what exactly is the care package glitch?


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 7, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> I've never come across a booster in my whole time playing, even in FFA. I guess I'm just lucky or something.



They've started lessening now cause either they already got a nuke from boosting  or more people have started hunting for them too.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 7, 2010)

what's stopping people from just filling an entire lobby with their friends?


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 7, 2010)

some of their friend might not like boosting....
I was playing with one of my friends brother and him and his friends all started boosting right in front of me with the enemy...so I decided to ruin it for everybody and kill the boosters


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 7, 2010)

^how rude, they might as well have started watching porn and circle jerking, since they have no manners.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]MfgACiMk96U[/YOUTUBE]

And I thought the javelin was scary before


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Newton (Feb 7, 2010)

Panic said:


> If you ever play Domination that first shot is right on C. I use the Javelin all the time so I might just try that shit out.



You mean A 

Sweet vid Gecka, why is there a hold breath sound effect when he is locking the first shot?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2010)

Get online Susano.


----------



## Newton (Feb 7, 2010)

Very well


----------



## Gecka (Feb 7, 2010)

Susano said:


> You mean A
> 
> Sweet vid Gecka, why is there a hold breath sound effect when he is locking the first shot?



Another IW fail?

I think imma switch to Bad Company 2 when it comes out

My usual style is too binge the fuck out of one game, and switch the the next hot topic

I'll probably go back to MW2 when everything's fixed or when the DLC comes out


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 7, 2010)

u can hold breath using javelin


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 7, 2010)

this game is pretty fun.


----------



## Newton (Feb 8, 2010)

Great day



Crappy night


2mrw guys


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 8, 2010)

Gone apeshit on all noobs with SP perk with my own Stopping Perk as the act of my revenge. Got three wins in row. That's how broken SP perk is. 



I will stick with this damn perk till I completed all Stopping Power perk challenge and drop it after.


----------



## Newton (Feb 8, 2010)

Lag is fucking my ass today


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol, 38:2 on Rundown. 4.6k match bonus. xD


----------



## Akira (Feb 8, 2010)

Prestiging really makes you realise just how good the Stinger is


----------



## Newton (Feb 8, 2010)

I heard that


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 8, 2010)

this game gets boring really fast even in multiplayer


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 8, 2010)

you know what else is boring? your opinion!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh snap!

/10char


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 8, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Silenced Spas? That's useless, man. Spas with Holographic is the way to go.



who aims down the sight with a shot gun? I put extend mags on mine. or grip. they are more useful


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 8, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> you know what else is boring? your opinion!





Chem wins.


----------



## Newton (Feb 8, 2010)

wooo good day


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 8, 2010)

Just finished raping with my harrier and pavelow, it was a kill fest unforunatley I couldn't get more kills cause the match ended too fast (TDM)


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 9, 2010)

Had a good day today. My best was 37-5.

@Hangatyr, I guess your leet skillz are better than mine since the best I've ever done was 39-1.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

need vehicles in this game


----------



## Fraust (Feb 9, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> need vehicles in this game



I kindly disagree. Being able to summon hovering vehicles is enough for me.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 9, 2010)

I wish cold blooded would also eliminate visual animations that you do


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

Fraust said:


> I kindly disagree. Being able to summon hovering vehicles is enough for me.



taking out the ablilty to summon stuff and putting usable vehicles is better i think.  Thats why i think battlefield bad comapny 2 is going to be a better game


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 9, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> need vehicles in this game



Play Battlefield: BC2.

Modern Warfare wouldn't work with vehicles. It's completely designed around man2man combat with help via aerial support.

To me that puts you more in the role of an actual soldier. Its not like a ground soldier is going to suddenly hop in a tank/heli/jeep turret, what they will do however is call in helicopters/airstrikes/etc.



ramen321 said:


> taking out the ablilty to summon stuff and putting usable vehicles is better i think.  Thats why i think battlefield bad comapny 2 is going to be a better game



Fair enough, but some people will probably maintain that MW2 has better man2man combat.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Play Battlefield: BC2.
> 
> Modern Warfare wouldn't work with vehicles. It's completely designed around man2man combat with help via aerial support.
> 
> To me that puts you more in the role of an actual soldier. Its not like a ground soldier is going to suddenly hop in a tank/heli/jeep turret, what they will do however is call in helicopters/airstrikes/etc.



true but sometimes they need to hop into a vehicle


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 9, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> true but sometimes they need to hop into a vehicle



But then the idiot kids jump in and then go and destroy the vehicle. Thats what I don't like about BC2. 
I like my MW2, where I get my own vehicles.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

Teamwork is key


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> who aims down the sight with a shot gun? I put extend mags on mine. or grip. they are more useful



Lolnub. Extended mags are pretty meh on the spaz, as it already has a large enough clip, and the grip is useless since it's pump-action. The holo sight adds range.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

its all about the acr


----------



## Gecka (Feb 9, 2010)

I've survived the ACR too many times to call it a gun worth wasting a class on

And why the sudden influx of Tar-21 users now?


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 9, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I've survived the ACR too many times to call it a gun worth wasting a class on
> 
> And why the sudden influx of Tar-21 users now?



I started to use it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 9, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> taking out the ablilty to summon stuff and putting usable vehicles is better i think.  Thats why i think battlefield bad comapny 2 is going to be a better game



ugh, no thanks, go play halo



Gecka said:


> I've survived the ACR too many times to call it a gun worth wasting a class on
> 
> And why the sudden influx of Tar-21 users now?



i just opened it , lvl 20.  I can get more than 10 kills a game now.  still dying like a mf though.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I've survived the ACR too many times to call it a gun worth wasting a class on
> 
> And why the sudden influx of Tar-21 users now?



It's my #1 gun. I love headshotting snipers with it.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2010)

Iron sight on the Tar are awesome

that's why


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2010)

I crucify people to death with the ACR.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I crucify people to death with the ACR.



This, no matter where you are the ACR will kill you. Its range and especially its accuracy are scary


----------



## Violence Fight (Feb 9, 2010)

Susano said:


> Iron sight on the Tar are awesome
> 
> that's why



Tar Iron sights are like having a Red Dot for free. The huge Circle with the bolt that sticks up are almost exactly like it, and it frees up the silencer for me...which is ignorant as hell since the TAR Rapes anyway.

I've noticed no one drops killstreaks anymore. Like..the last 15 games I played, I had to take time out to pull out a stinger and drop whatever the hell was shooting me, because My team was more content with hiding in buildings.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2010)

I usually don't shoot them down, but that's because I'm usually Coldblooded and don't die to them. If I happen to die I do whip out ye old stinger though.

Let's play


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 9, 2010)

except that in the course of hiding in buildings u end up losing, i musta died 4 times thinking _someone_ will kill that harrier, and finally i had to do it :S

is it worth it to put silencer on a barett .50?


----------



## ChompRock (Feb 9, 2010)

I just went down to play some Cod, realized I've left my 360 on since Sunday. Red ring of death in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 9, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> except that in the course of hiding in buildings u end up losing, i musta died 4 times thinking _someone_ will kill that harrier, and finally i had to do it :S
> 
> is it worth it to put silencer on a barett .50?



Only with stopping power. If not, might as well just use the EBR silenced.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 9, 2010)

don't have ebr


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2010)

If you play intelligently you won't need a silencer, just don't position yourself in high activity areas

And use PP2000 or Raffica as secondary for emergencies


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 9, 2010)

w/ SP + Suppressor on Barret = OHK chest up.

Barret w/ Suppressor only = 2HK anywhere, which the EBR does.

With a weapon like the barret, you really shouldn't be aiming for 2HKs, although it's somewhat doable.


----------



## Creator (Feb 9, 2010)

Who here has gotten the UMP Extended mag? I need some help. Its annoying. 

Current set up is Bling Pro (FMJ, ACOG), Stopping Power Pro, Steady Aim Pro.

I tried the whole Marathon, Stopping power, Ninja...but it backfired.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2010)

....ACOG, on the UMP?



If anything, get Silencer. But don't bother on the majority of maps, as it's hard enough to get SMG penetration kills. Just go to some maps to get them. The airport one is great because people hide in the plane and such. Also keep in mind that shooting through glass/fence counts as penetration.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2010)

^ Swap the ACOG for silencer and SP for Coldblooded

You are now invisible, and when you see people inside buildings, you have all the time in the world to shoot them through the wall

Also, playing Headquarters is great for penetration kills, just shoot in the general direction of the objective


----------



## Creator (Feb 9, 2010)

I will give those a try. Thanks. 

Got the extended mags for the M21 today. Happy days. And the Pave Low Emblem.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 9, 2010)

UMP's are the greatest guns, I got my best record in SnD ever with one. 17-4 in SnD with the Silenced UMP.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 9, 2010)

Finally got my damn K/D to a 1.00 ratio. Sucking horribly at the beginning sure bit me in the ass. 

And as far as assault rifles are concerned, I switch between the ACR and TAR alot. I like the accuracy and nonexistent recoil on the ACR. However, 6 out of 10 times if I'm caught in a close range shootout, I'll lose due to the low damage even when I manage to hit them first.  TAR is just beastly. 

And I still suck with burst weapons; get the FAMAS and M-16 away from me.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2010)

^ Nice Mr. P


Brandon heat is a demolition diffusal god


----------



## ChompRock (Feb 9, 2010)

I need killstreak help. In hardcore, to be exact.


----------



## Ito (Feb 9, 2010)

Creator said:


> I will give those a try. Thanks.
> 
> Got the extended mags for the M21 today. Happy days. And the Pave Low Emblem.


Something tells me you play headshots.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

ACR! Silenced


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2010)

ChompRock said:


> I need killstreak help. In hardcore, to be exact.



If you're Coldblooded, UAV - Predator - Harrier/Heli

If you're not UAV - CUAV - Harrier (or Predator if you think you won't get harriers)

If many people are Coldblooded on the next team you gotta mix it up like CUAV - Precision - Stealth.

That's just what I use. I'm sure other people have different set ups.

You could always just treat it like the regular modes 

U on PS3 or 360?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 9, 2010)

Susano said:


> If you're Coldblooded, UAV - Predator - Harrier/Heli
> 
> If you're not UAV - CUAV - Harrier (or Predator if you think you won't get harriers)
> 
> ...



If it's HTD, then airstrikes probably aren't preferred

Probably go UAV, CUAV, attack heli


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 9, 2010)

^^ You would think so but plenty of times I call in a Harrier/Pave Low and they go to town.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 9, 2010)

No, AIR-*STRIKES*

as in, big shitstorming missiles killing both enemy and friends since it's Hard-fuckin-core


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

aa 12 shotgun


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 9, 2010)

unless you're a bad enough dude to not hit your teammates


----------



## Gecka (Feb 9, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> aa 12 shotgun



M1014

best range of all shotguns, cept for the attachment shottie and bling models

throw on SP, and it's pretty much pre-patch akimbo models(or current bling models now)

@Chem, sadly, I'm a cute pink little pussy of a woman

also does anyone else cheat on Hardcore, by looking at their Nav Map in your "choose class/pause screen"?


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

Gecka said:


> M1014
> 
> best range of all shotguns, cept for the attachment shottie and bling models
> 
> throw on SP, and it's pretty much pre-patch akimbo models(or current bling models now)



i have that but it only has 4 shot even though it has the best range but i silence all my guns even shotty


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2010)

Its not cheating, its there for a reason 

Its not that hard to not hit your teammates 

Harrier is meh

And if they're coldblooded the Harrier/PL probabaly won't do shit


----------



## Gecka (Feb 9, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> i have that but it only has 4 shot even though it has the best range but i silence all my guns even shotty



There's your problem

don't silence ALL your guns, especially a shotgun.

Shit's retarded

so what, 4 shots?

reload time is short, and if you have to waste all that ammo on one dude, you need work


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

i know you shouldn't silence but i have test that i live longer and get more kills.  i always get killed after 1st kill with any gun without silence. (even shotties)


----------



## Gecka (Feb 9, 2010)

JUST NOT THE SHOTGUNS


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

well it works for me so yeah...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 9, 2010)

Gecka said:


> No, AIR-*STRIKES*
> 
> as in, big shitstorming missiles killing both enemy and friends since it's Hard-fuckin-core



I've yet to kill a teammate with an Airstrike. 



			
				Susano said:
			
		

> Its not cheating, its there for a reason
> 
> Its not that hard to not hit your teammates
> 
> ...



And like I said, you would think so but there is usually 2 or 3 without it.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 9, 2010)

shotguns physically lose range with silencers

@Gecka: SPAS has the furthest range I think, but they're very close. Masterkey shotgun has 2.5x the range of the SPAS lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 9, 2010)

Even though the Strikers range is very pathetic, I actually like using it. While the SPAS is a beast and I like it, the Striker reminds me of Resident Evil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 9, 2010)

too many nubs bought this game. Last two games I had a guy that went 0-17, and the other 1-16


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2010)

Why weren't you 34 - 0 to balance it out


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 9, 2010)

thats really bad


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 9, 2010)

I think range is almost the same on those, too, but damage is quite different. Probably bullet spread is wider with the striker.


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2010)

Shotties are 1x no matter where you shoot? Hmm you learn something every day


----------



## Roy (Feb 9, 2010)

Susano said:


> Why weren't you 34 - 0 to balance it out


iono 



ramen321 said:


> thats really bad



it really is. lol


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 9, 2010)

Roy said:


> too many nubs bought this game. Last two games I had a guy that went 0-17, and the other 1-16



Christmas kids.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 9, 2010)

had a good day went 67-11 on demolition and got 2 chopper gunners with it, got 20-4 with a sniper rifle...not bad but it was pretty good for me with the sniper rifle.

I highly recommend people to get the G18's akimbo, they're a beast, i've switched all my secopndarys to them cause they are sooo much fun to use. I got 11 kills straight with them.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 9, 2010)

Wait, does grip reduce recoil on a shotgun?

cuz is so, fucking useless on the Spas.



narutosushi said:


> had a good day went 67-11 on demolition and got 2 chopper gunners with it, got 20-4 with a sniper rifle...not bad but it was pretty good for me with the sniper rifle.
> 
> I highly recommend people to get the G18's akimbo, they're a beast, i've switched all my secopndarys to them cause they are sooo much fun to use. I got 11 kills straight with them.



i once teabagged an akimbo G18 guy after i sodomized him with my akimbo rafficas


----------



## Newton (Feb 9, 2010)

PP2000


----------



## TypeZ3r0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Raffica power for me. And tactical knifes.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 10, 2010)

Susano said:


> PP2000



I actually love all the machine pistols

PP2000 silenced is fucking sexy
Raffica great weapon with any attachment
G18 don't use to often, in fact, I only use when I happen to run out of ammo
Don't use the TMP though, heard its great


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 10, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I actually love all the machine pistols
> 
> PP2000 silenced is fucking sexy
> Raffica great weapon with any attachment
> ...



I think you really need ex. mags on the TMP cause before you know it you have to reload again. Clip's empty fast as hell.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]bdBxdMsuLSc[/YOUTUBE]

this guy's voice

so sexy


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 10, 2010)

Gecka said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want his voice. It is so sexy. :33

That was the deepest analysis of any gun I have ever seen.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Wait, does grip reduce recoil on a shotgun?
> 
> cuz is so, fucking useless on the Spas.



Loltard.

I'd say that was pretty obvious, considering the fact that it's fucking pump-action.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 10, 2010)

sometimes i swear i shot like 10 people , but it wasn't all kills so i end up with a bunch of assists and a few kills.  sucks

also, a silenced anti tank gun taking 2 hits to kill people is dumb, whatever, better add SP


----------



## Qweebinzayz (Feb 10, 2010)

SagetforProtoss said:


> I want his voice. It is so sexy. :33



He's a bloody Brit, man!
What do you expect?

Also, that video had a pretty badass game winning kill, lol.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 10, 2010)

Intervention is just giving me hit markers today, that's all I seem to be getting. However the UMP and FAMAS are great with Cold blooded Pro.


----------



## Newton (Feb 10, 2010)

Here we go again

I pray I reach level 25 much faster this time


----------



## Akira (Feb 10, 2010)

Just went 40-4 on Estate, got a 36 kill streak


----------



## Creator (Feb 10, 2010)

Susano said:


> Here we go again
> 
> I pray I reach level 25 much faster this time



I saw a video recently about levelling up without boosting. 

Use the Emergency Air drop. Except for the Chopper and AC 130, give everything else away. When your teammates pick them up, you get points. Its fast and can help you level up...ALOT.


----------



## Newton (Feb 10, 2010)

I get by fine just playing I guess, I don't want to waste an unlock on Emergency Airdrops so early

Was lvl 6, PP2000'd a lvl 70 and took his AK

Went to town, 19 killstreak  For some reason the ammo never ran out


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 10, 2010)

what so good about the ak?


----------



## Newton (Feb 10, 2010)

Nothing lol


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 10, 2010)

why take 70 levels to unlock it then?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 10, 2010)

I've always found it odd that the world's most common assault rifle is the last gun unlocked. You'd expect some exotic (experimental) gun or something but it's just the AK


----------



## Creator (Feb 10, 2010)

Ak 47 is the most playful gun ever. Its soo fun to use.  Plus if you played Uncharted before COD, its like...wow. 

All the other guns have flaws and then merits. The 47...its awesomeness to the max.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 10, 2010)

AK is my favorite AR in this game. High damage, big capacity(for an AR at least), just the right amount of recoil, good RoF for the kind of weapon it is, and I personally love the iron sights. However, the sway with attachments is really noticeable 

TAR is probably better though.


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 10, 2010)

acr is da best


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2010)

I want to flame you so badly it feels like I ate a bucket of KFC hotwings.


----------



## Akira (Feb 10, 2010)

40-4, 23-4, 36-5, It's a good day today 

AK isn't bad, ACR is better though IMO.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 10, 2010)

i came to the conclusion that thermal is the best attachment on a gun.  even if a person is cold blooded u can still see them.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 10, 2010)

If you're going Thermal, then you should also put on silencer for the reduced recoil


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 10, 2010)

i need to bling my baretta with thermal and silencer.  anytime i copycat a thermal from someone i do much better than with my regular weapons.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 10, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I want to flame you so badly it feels like I ate a bucket of KFC hotwings.



why do you want to flame somebody for saying the ACR is the best.....its his opinion.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 10, 2010)

Weirdest thing happened today, I was playing search and after the game it switched the whole lobby into private match. Where then we all kept playing it was actually really fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> why do you want to flame somebody for saying the ACR is the best.....its his opinion.



It happens with people that are too retarded for words.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 10, 2010)

How? The ACR is good in my opinion


----------



## Newton (Feb 10, 2010)

He means how he said it

acr is da best


----------



## Gecka (Feb 10, 2010)

If I want an assault rifle I use the UMP


----------



## Newton (Feb 10, 2010)

Or the AUG


----------



## Creator (Feb 10, 2010)

So i prestiged today. Immidiately regreted it. I has none of my classes.  Starting from the beginning. I can understand why my K/D was 0.20 when i started playing COD. The custom classes are...well put nicely, shit.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 10, 2010)

thats why im not doing it again....


----------



## Gecka (Feb 10, 2010)

The "Recon" class is pretty much my own knife class


----------



## Creator (Feb 10, 2010)

But the UMP with that scope is horrible, and the magnum...i dont even want to talk about it.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 10, 2010)

Creator said:


> But the UMP with that scope is horrible, and the magnum...i dont even want to talk about it.



Magnum is easy to use since it doesn't have a fire cap

2 shots to kill close range, 3 at med-long range

Ump is bad w/out silencer, but again, just burst fire instead of holding RT


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 10, 2010)

Been having some shitty connection issues to some matches lately. I'll lag out of the game and get placed right back in the game but at the cost of all my progress so I start from 0 each time.


----------



## Newton (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't find the Defaults that bad

First Recon is good IMO

And for anything else, Scout Sniper


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 10, 2010)

Start with the Riot Shield, it's so rewarding getting kills with Riot Shield/Throwing Knife combo.


----------



## Newton (Feb 10, 2010)

"I probably would've gotten the nuke if we hadn'ta lost so fast"


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 10, 2010)

Grenadier and First Recon are both pretty good. Scout Sniper for Cold Blooded(although scrambler is somewhat of a con).

All you need to do is hit level 4 and you're good. Hell, you get the SCAR at level 8. Only REALLY big thing that you don't get right off the bat is Cold Blooded and an OHKO missile launcher vs killstreaks.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 10, 2010)

wow i got 4 chopper gunners in a row in 4 matches.....plus an AC130 later on today.

Plus the G18's are still fucking epic!!!!! Until someone picked them up and used them against me.


----------



## Newton (Feb 10, 2010)

I find picking up opponents weapons interesting, you see the merits of different attachments.

Got a ACR w/ Silencer + RDS today when my PP2000 ran out of ammo

God damn


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 10, 2010)

I love picking up Bling weapons when I don't actually have Bling on. It's like double the Perk 1!


----------



## Newton (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep

I usually only pick up the ones that are Silenced though, unless I'm desperate


----------



## Gecka (Feb 10, 2010)

It's great finding something like M16 w/ Silencer and Holo sight

and you have scavenger and some random shit wep

pek


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 10, 2010)

Been looking in the thread but it's alot of pages to go through but, anyone know that nifty site with all the weapon stats and modifiers? I think Chem posted it earlier.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 11, 2010)

yeah, I know it

hold on


----------



## Gecka (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 11, 2010)

Much obliged my dear friend with the misspelled GT


----------



## Gecka (Feb 11, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Much obliged my dear friend with the misspelled GT





and yes, I do like the red more than green


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 11, 2010)

recently i started shooting point blank at my teammates head in ground war when they start doing stupid shit, especially in domination, when they are just fucking around on the sides, neither capturing nor defending.  I need to demonstrate my dissatisfaction with their performance.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2010)

No one gives a shit.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 11, 2010)

Holographic on the UMP is the way forward. It's quite forgiving on the whole swaying issue, which is ideal when you're firing on the move.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2010)

Lol no. Silencer is the way for every SMG and AR, with some exceptions like the FAL.


----------



## Creator (Feb 11, 2010)

But the Silencer reduces the range and the power of the gun. Its annoying.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2010)

It allows you to take shots without being a big fucking red dot.

And it doesn't reduces the damn power of a gun.


----------



## Creator (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes it does. Usually i take less bullets to kill someone. The moment i put the Silencer on, that increases.  

Plus i have had times i shot a person just behind someone, shot someone else and then shot this guy. 

To be honest, it makes little difference.


----------



## Newton (Feb 11, 2010)

Silencers aren't the end all be all. Just like any other attachment they have their pros and cons, granted they are more useful on some guns than others

If you think they're the greatest thing ever and can't play without them then that's fine, but they're not a _necessity_, and smarter players don't need them as much

They reduce effective range on most guns, ie. decrease damage at range. Just check the site Gecka posted


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2010)

Creator said:


> Yes it does. Usually i take less bullets to kill someone. The moment i put the Silencer on, that increases.
> 
> Plus i have had times i shot a person just behind someone, shot someone else and then shot this guy.
> 
> To be honest, it makes little difference.





You don't know about range-modifiers, I take it? Every gun except Snipers, and LMG'sP have a damage range. Up close they do their most damage, up until a certain range, to which it'll drop to it's lowest damage in a linear fashion. All a silencer does is decrease the effective range.

So, in short, you just suck.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Lol no. Silencer is the way for every SMG and AR, with some exceptions like the FAL.



Not fond of the silencer on the UMP personally. It's a lot better on the Uzi and MP5.


----------



## TypeZ3r0 (Feb 11, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> Start with the Riot Shield, it's so rewarding getting kills with Riot Shield/Throwing Knife combo.



So true. I think it's the best way to own people.


----------



## Newton (Feb 11, 2010)

I wanna see a riot shield nuke


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Not fond of the silencer on the UMP personally. It's a lot better on the Uzi and MP5.



Silenced UMP has barely any recoil and remains a 3-shot kill. There are no damned down-sides.


----------



## Creator (Feb 11, 2010)

Susano said:


> I wanna see a riot shield nuke



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcndG8DQuqo[/YOUTUBE]

There you go.


----------



## Newton (Feb 11, 2010)

I feel so inadequate, I only have _regular_ nukes


----------



## Creator (Feb 11, 2010)

To be honest, these videos make me feel less manly then usual. 

I tried so hard to keep a perfect game, cant do it. So you know luck has quite a fair bit to do with it. 



Oh called my first Emergency Air Drop Today. Guess what i got. Attack Helicopter, Chopper Gunner, Sentry, and Preditory. In addition, i also had a Harrier waiting since i got it before i got the Emergency Air Drop. 

Called in my Preditor. Everyone was inside. 

So here is how it went. Called in the Attack Helicopter. Got shot down immidiately. 

Placed my Sentry on a high place. Got destroyed immidiately after i turned around. 

Called in my Chopper. Got 5 kills and got destroyed. 

Called in my Harrier. It came in, and got destroyed, even before one kill. 

So 5 kill streaks...wasted. And here is the kick in the crotch. All of them were destroyed by the same guy.




































*Emos in the corner*

Clearly, i use too many emoticons.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, the same guy did all that to your Killstreaks? What launcher was he using?


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn people make me feel like such a noob.

I never even had a nuke


----------



## Ito (Feb 11, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> Wow, the same guy did all that to your Killstreaks? What launcher was he using?



Obviously, it was the stinger missile.


----------



## Creator (Feb 11, 2010)

Probably a Stinger.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2010)

Lololol. Just chose the Assault class by accident... went 26-0 with it.  FAMAS + Stopping Power is so damn auto-pilot.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 11, 2010)

The stinger really is fun.

If i'm ever playing and i hear someone constantly bragging about their killstreaks or overall just being obnoxious i'll play the whole game with my stinger class and just shut them down out of spite haha.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2010)

Lol, 53-5 on Scrapyard domination.


----------



## Violence Fight (Feb 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> You don't know about range-modifiers, I take it? Every gun except Snipers, and LMG'sP have a damage range. Up close they do their most damage, up until a certain range, to which it'll drop to it's lowest damage in a linear fashion. All a silencer does is decrease the effective range.



This.

I use Silencers on any gun with any SMG or AR with good Iron Sights. They aren't end all/be all, but I find it's a lot easier to use my play style with those classes having silencers. Since I like to creep up into the enemy spawn and pick them off slowly, it's nice to not be a big red dot when firing. If I HAVE To use the gun at long range it's usually at an angle where the guy sniping can't see me, and I triple/quad tap most for good effect since it decreases damage at long range.

At mid-close range..I'm fucking you up, and your team won't know about it unless they see me do it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2010)

Though I still leave my Spas unsilenced. That thing BEASTS and I want it to roar like a friend.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 11, 2010)

Got my shit back today

But sadly, I left my controllers and my MW2 disc at my frond's hoose


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 11, 2010)

In the past month more than half of the matches involved cpg on the other team.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 11, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> In the past month more than half of the matches involved cpg on the other team.



Poor nae ;__;

I usually just report the fuckers for that shit

Even if my own teammates do it

Or I'll pull out my cheap classes

The hated OMA + nubtube + danger close pro gets them in a huff


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2010)

KD ratio is 2.12 now.


----------



## sharpie (Feb 11, 2010)

Sweet.  Just noticed this thread.  Sup folks.

I play on the PC.  I'm almost always on hardcore SnD but I'm on third prestige now so I gotta level up.  Trying to get ninja pro back then it's a wrap..  So I been mixing it up between SnD/Sabatoge/hardcore HQ.  

I play famas all day.  either silenced or with noob tube.  Always use marathon and ninja pro on all my classes and switch between coldblooded or hardline for perk 2.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 11, 2010)

sharpie said:


> Sweet.  Just noticed this thread.  Sup folks.
> 
> I play on the PC.  I'm almost always on hardcore SnD but I'm on third prestige now so I gotta level up.  Trying to get ninja pro back then it's a wrap..  So I been mixing it up between SnD/Sabatoge/hardcore HQ.
> 
> I play famas all day.  either silenced or with noob tube.  Always use marathon and ninja pro on all my classes and switch between coldblooded or hardline for perk 2.



I've always wondered about Hardcore SnD, how is it? I've never ever tried it before but I've been curious about it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 11, 2010)

Clearing a room/area with a Striker is such a nice feeling, makes me so nostalgic of Resident Evil. pek


----------



## sharpie (Feb 11, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> I've always wondered about Hardcore SnD, how is it? I've never ever tried it before but I've been curious about it.



That's where it's at for me.  Been playing hardcore snd since cod4.  We had a big 24 slot server we ran it on all day.   I miss strike..  That map rocked.

Some people might not like it cause' you can die quickly, then you sit in spec and watch for the rest of the round.  But I like it for the challenge, you gotta play smart.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 11, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It allows you to take shots without being a big fucking red dot.
> 
> And it doesn't reduces the damn power of a gun.



But if you normally shoot at people from a certain range that gets affected by the silencer then yes, it does reduce the power of the gun because you aren't shooting at the full damage the weapon normally has. So you trade being unseen for your enemy possibly surviving unless you headshot him.


----------



## Newton (Feb 11, 2010)

Demolition is so much fun


----------



## Purge (Feb 11, 2010)

Everyone loves a bit of Demolition


----------



## UserFriendly (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice, a thread dedicated to MW2. Since I'm more of an RPG rather than an FPS guy, I held off on buying this game, but since my friend offered to sell it to me for 20 bucks I decided to get it a few days ago.

Naturally, I'm just here to look for people to play with/against to test my n00b skills, so if anyone's interested, my PSN's letsplaybingo. I usually log on late at night/really early in the morning.

Also, I've got a few questions: how the hell do you effectively use the LMG's? I currently use the FAMAS (a really great gun btw, usually one burst kill unless my aim just sucks or I'm shooting from far away, which just usually means its two bursts), the SCAR, the Vector, and the SPAS, but when I tried the RPD and the first LMG I just plain suck at it and it just seems like it takes so much more bullets to kill others.

Also, is it perfectly normal that I can knife someone/can be knifed by another what looks to be quite a distance away (maybe 5-6 ft)? I've even knifed through people shooting directly at me, and it seems a bit weird (and cheap, I must admit, though I've done the same). Or is that just connection problems?


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 11, 2010)

the best LMG in my opinion would be the AUG and try burst firing if theres a lot of recoil on the LMG's.


----------



## UserFriendly (Feb 11, 2010)

^Yeah, I'll have to try that, looks like I got spoiled with the FAMAS, but what do they expect, giving me that gun from the get-go?


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 11, 2010)

true

I didn't get to play today cause of my club competition and I just got home at 10pm and I'm tired as hell.


----------



## Newton (Feb 12, 2010)

The LMGs (other than the AUG) are most effective in games other than TDM where you have to defend an objective (think Domination or Demolition). If you try to move around with them too much you'll get pwned. You gotta slow down your game, rather than seek out the enemy, simply kill them when they come your way.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> But if you normally shoot at people from a certain range that gets affected by the silencer then yes, it does reduce the power of the gun because you aren't shooting at the full damage the weapon normally has. So you trade being unseen for your enemy possibly surviving unless you headshot him.



Not really, it only decreases the effective range. It shortens the area in which you'll do full bullet damage, not lessen the damage itself. The only noticable difference is at mid-range. Long range it's just better because you don't get noticed as easily.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 12, 2010)

UserFriendly said:


> Also, I've got a few questions: how the hell do you effectively use the LMG's?



Well it depends what type of LMG you pick.

L86 LMG: I wouldn't use this one till you improve your game since it can be hard to use it at long range because the accuracy drops really fast if you fire it full auto. How ever it is IMO one of the best LMG's of the game and also it has most damage per second out of *all* of the weapons. with SP when 2 bullets hit it's a kill. Grip is pretty much needed because of it's HUGE recoil. They also say that the iron sights are some of the worst but IMO it's on the contrary. Fun fact: when you have a heartbeat sensor on this gun you can always see it completely even when looking thru your sight. Best used on mid-long range. 

RPD: This one is great i tell you. it's accuracy is good, it's power is good and the iron sights are pretty good to. There is little recoil as well. And... thats it it's a great gun. Best use on mid-long range.

MG4: *THIS* is IMO (again) one the most underrated weapons in the game. They don't like it cause of it's low damage and LONG reload time. But what it's does have is what the ACR is so popular for. *>Accuracy<*. This weapons accuracy is one of the best there is and 2nd to the ACR. Especially with grip and RDS it's accuracy is killer and unlike the ACR it has no damage loss over range. It's iron sight are pretty much the same as the M240.(look below for info for that one.) Best use on long range.

AUG HBAR: This one is different from the others because it has a smaller mag than the other LMG's but it's reload time 's is the shortest, only slightly lower than an AR. It has great power and accuracy to and it's recoil is low. Best use on all ranges. 

M240: This is the last one you unlock. It has a very high rate of fire and a mild recoil, but it's can throw your aim of at longer ranges so i would recomend a grip on it and to use it in bursts. it's damage is also somewhat low but it compensated by it's fire rate. Best used in mid range.


----------



## Violence Fight (Feb 12, 2010)

Holy Shit. You want to talk about going on a tear, I just got done with 6-7 games where I got no less that 24 kills per game. Worst game was on Estate where I went 27-12. Best was on afghan going 32-2, and I believe I did 31-7 on Skidrow. I'm not sure who I was playing, but they just kept walking into the business end of my gun.

Afghan was fucking ridiculous...I seriously was able to post up in that one bunker that can see the cave clearly, and the cliff...they just kept sitting in the cave...and I kept thermal sniping them. Managed to drop a predator through the doorway of the cave and picked up an ignorant triple kill...and spawn-raped with the ensuing harrier/chopper combo.


----------



## Ooter (Feb 12, 2010)

Fucking hate Final Stand! Literally everyone in FFA has it, I'm using the Akimbo Ranger most FFA's so that means I have to reload often and I must have got owned 3 times while reloading by these Final Stand fuckers. I killed them fair and square, why should they get boosts at the expense of my *fair *kills? Them dying 4 times in a row shouldn't mean me having to work harder to kill someone.

Fucking hate it, it just disturbs everything about the game. I remember shooting some dude, he then went final stand, another guy appeared while I finished the final stand fucker off, then he killed me..... I could have killed both if it wasn't for the final stand......


----------



## Gecka (Feb 12, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> the best LMG in my opinion would be the AUG and try burst firing if theres a lot of recoil on the LMG's.



No

I've been absolutely wrecking shit with MG4 these past 2 days

Easily the best cuz you don't have to sacrifice a weapon attachment for grip


----------



## Newton (Feb 12, 2010)

Don't use the Rangers then 

Na seriously Death Streaks make me go wtf?

I used the MG4 a while back, pretty badass gun for demolition


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2010)

I have come to realize that I dislike this game quite a fucking bit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I have come to realize that I dislike this game quite a fucking bit.



Christ, took you long enough man.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2010)

I kept giving it chance after chance, and although I enjoy myself at times, I find myself dropping games so often because of lag, or retarded team-mates, or all those fucking nub-tubers... MW1 was a better game.


----------



## blkchidori (Feb 12, 2010)

Violence Fight said:


> Holy Shit. You want to talk about going on a tear, I just got done with 6-7 games where I got no less that 24 kills per game. Worst game was on Estate where I went 27-12. Best was on afghan going 32-2, and I believe I did 31-7 on Skidrow. I'm not sure who I was playing, but they just kept walking into the business end of my gun.
> 
> Afghan was fucking ridiculous...I seriously was able to post up in that one bunker that can see the cave clearly, and the cliff...they just kept sitting in the cave...and I kept thermal sniping them. Managed to drop a predator through the doorway of the cave and picked up an ignorant triple kill...and spawn-raped with the ensuing harrier/chopper combo.



my mans what system you play on cuz i wanna play with you just ths morning before work around 8am i was playing in wasteland on domination....LMAO i posted up in the blownout school house looking building...one word ..."RAPE"...

LOL my class:
One Man Army -PRO, Stopping Power -PRO, and Ninja -PRO
Intervention ACOG
Claymores
Flash Bangs

Set the 1st Claymore up at the back door(most used entrance of the building) used One Man Army to swap to the same class....to reload my Claymore...then i put out a 2nd Claymore at the front Door and Used one man army to switch to my CAMP class...LMAO which consisted of:

Scavanger -Pro, Stopping Power -Pro, and cant spell it but its the class that lets you see enemy's equipment...
Intervention ACOG
Model 1887 Akimbo
Claymore
Flash Bangs

That NOOB team i was facing kept running in to the building and getting raped by my model 1887 and claymores....ppl running around sniped...within 1 min of being in there got my harriers and my chopper got to 29-0:amazed and couldnt resist from dropping the nuke on them NOOBz that my friend was the best GAME i ever had played...

Oh yeah Pain Killer is GAYYYY


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2010)

So are One Man Army and Akimbo 1887's.


----------



## blkchidori (Feb 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I kept giving it chance after chance, and although I enjoy myself at times, I find myself dropping games so often because of lag, or retarded team-mates, or all those fucking nub-tubers... MW1 was a better game.



I agree with you...i stick to Free for all where i can just camp in a spot and punish the NOOB-TUBERS for missing LOL

MW was way better....Thats why i still play it


----------



## blkchidori (Feb 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So are One Man Army and Akimbo 1887's.



LOL thats all i can do against NOOB TUBERS with out noob tubbing myself LOL


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 12, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So are One Man Army and Akimbo 1887's.



Oh I agree with you, there's a lot of things in MW2 that ruin the game for me including some of the things you listed. I can't agree if MW1 was better or not since I never got a real chance to play it but I feel COD 2 is better than MW2.

Either way I'm just binding my time till SSFIV comes out.


----------



## Ooter (Feb 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> Don't use the Rangers then
> 
> Na seriously Death Streaks make me go wtf?
> 
> I used the MG4 a while back, pretty badass gun for demolition



Oh, and painkiller, I'm not going to get started on that, cost me too many 1 on 1s. Rage is eased since I unlocked 1887 though, bigger clip. People might hate Akimbo's but I'm not the typical, no lightweight or commando.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 12, 2010)

I really have to start posting here 

I see AUG HBAR being mentioned. 
Probably my favorite LMG for FFA and HCTM.

Anyone a fan of Vectors? IMO that is a delicious SMG.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2010)

blkchidori said:


> LOL thats all i can do against NOOB TUBERS with out noob tubbing myself LOL



noob tubers are horrible in this game compared to MW1. I've pretty much stopped caring about how good i play, i've resorted to grenades, final stand, knife spamming.....i just don't care anymore if i come off as a "noob" or "shitty player". I guess once i got to level 70 and got all the shit i wanted i just lost all the ambition and drive to be a better player than the rest. 

I just fuck around now and call out anyone who's nuking early.


----------



## Ito (Feb 12, 2010)

How can _anyone_ hate this game? I'm addicted.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2010)

Some have taste.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 12, 2010)

Ah Nuke boosters.
Fucking hate them >_<

So I take it I list my classes so people can call me a noob? 


*Spoiler*: _Ninja_ 




Tar-21 / ACR / M4A1 - Silenced
If Sav: G18 Silenced

Frag or Kunai... I mean Throwing Knife
Smoke 

Savager Pro / One Man Army Pro
Cold Blood Pro
Ninja Pro





*Spoiler*: _CQC_ 




Akimbo Vectors
Silenced G18 / Extended M93

Semtex Flash

Marathon Pro
Lightweight Pro
Steady Aim Pro




This one is for getting even

*Spoiler*: _Delta Charlie_ 




Something with a Fucking noobtube
RPG

Semtex Smoke

Scavenger Pro
Danger Close Pro
Ninja Pro





*Spoiler*: _Sniper_ 




50 Cal / M21 Extended
M93 Extended

Claymore
Smoke
SoH Pro
Stop Power Pro
Steady Aim Pro





*Spoiler*: _Stupid Fun with Riot Shield_ 




Riot Shield
M10 

Throwing Knife
Flash

Mara Pro
Light Pro
Comm Pro





*Spoiler*: _More Daka_ 




AUG
---

Claymore
Smoke

One Many Army Pro
Cold Blood Pro / Stop Power Pro depending on FFA or HCTD
Ninja Pro





*Spoiler*: _NO. KILLSTREAKS. EVAR._ 




ACR / TAR-21 / M4A1 Holographic Sight
Stinger

Semtex Flash

Scav Pro
Cold Pro
Ninja Pro


----------



## Ito (Feb 12, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Some have taste.



As do I. This game is really very good. It's probably because you play on Xbox with all the racist children that play on Live.

On PlayStation 3, you only encounter the occasional five-year-old (literally) playing the game and getting mad.


----------



## blkchidori (Feb 12, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> noob tubers are horrible in this game compared to MW1. I've pretty much stopped caring about how good i play, i've resorted to grenades, final stand, knife spamming.....i just don't care anymore if i come off as a "noob" or "shitty player". I guess once i got to level 70 and got all the shit i wanted i just lost all the ambition and drive to be a better player than the rest.
> 
> I just fuck around now and call out anyone who's nuking early.



LOL PS3?.....see me


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2010)

Light said:


> As do I. This game is really very good. It's probably because you play on Xbox with all the racist children that play on Live.
> 
> On PlayStation 3, you only encounter the occasional five-year-old (literally) playing the game and getting mad.



Lolno. It's about the game. Xbox Live + voice chat on mute = better than PSN.


----------



## Ooter (Feb 12, 2010)

Light said:


> As do I. This game is really very good. It's probably because you play on Xbox with all the racist children that play on Live.
> 
> *On PlayStation 3, you only encounter the occasional five-year-old (literally) playing the game and getting mad.*



I beg to differ

They're everywhere, literally.


----------



## Ito (Feb 12, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Lolno. It's about the game. Xbox Live + voice chat on mute = better than PSN.


I like PSN better. But that's just me. I've always been a fan of Sony.


Ooter said:


> I beg to differ
> 
> They're everywhere, literally.



What game mode do you play? I'm on hardcore team deathmatch and mercenary TDM mostly, and I only get them sometimes.


----------



## blkchidori (Feb 12, 2010)

Light said:


> I like PSN better. But that's just me. I've always been a fan of Sony.
> 
> 
> What game mode do you play? I'm on hardcore team deathmatch and mercenary TDM mostly, and I only get them sometimes.



HArdcore Team Death Match for the win.....


----------



## Newton (Feb 12, 2010)

Its a love hate thing

Addictive, but more frustrating that anything else.

I doubt I'll put it down anytime soon


----------



## Ito (Feb 12, 2010)

blkchidori said:


> HArdcore Team Death Match for the win.....



Yes, sir. Your bullets actually kill there.


----------



## Ooter (Feb 12, 2010)

Light said:


> I like PSN better. But that's just me. I've always been a fan of Sony.
> 
> 
> What game mode do you play? I'm on hardcore team deathmatch and mercenary TDM mostly, and I only get them sometimes.



Search & Destroy mostly. It's ridiculous, the amount of squeeky kids. Also depends on location/time zone, which ones you come across.


----------



## blkchidori (Feb 12, 2010)

Light said:


> Yes, sir. Your bullets actually kill there.



one hit kills even on handguns most times


----------



## Ito (Feb 12, 2010)

Ooter said:


> Search & Destroy mostly. It's ridiculous, the amount of squeeky kids. Also depends on location/time zone, which ones you come across.



Even in the first Modern Warfare, S&D was more prone to people of every age having microphones (and abusing them with their background music and static).


----------



## Newton (Feb 12, 2010)

Hardcore and Demolition is where its at

You find that people who only care about kills and kdr (kids and immature people) can't handle not having radar or getting killed over and over.

the only problem i seriously have with this game is lag issues

recently I haven't been encountering too many noob tubers, and everyone else I kill and do pretty well

Getting dropped just before the game ends however, frustrates me like you wouldn't believe


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 12, 2010)

What are your views on team killing since all of us are good rational players and would never think about doing such a thing


----------



## Newton (Feb 12, 2010)

Well i don't do it

But sometimes people are being idiots and i take out my frustration on them 

I especially hate when I'm in a sniping spot first, and some idiot comes and blocks me, gets himself killed, and sometimes gets me killed as well

If they were there first, I usually find somewhere else or just stay behind them and shoot around them.

If someone TKs me more than twice, I "support' them til they have a nice little killstreak going, then laugh while they rage


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 12, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> What are your views on team killing *since all of us are good rational players and would never think about doing such a thing *



I don't trust you


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> Well i don't do it
> 
> But sometimes people are being idiots and i take out my frustration on them
> 
> ...





The Scientist said:


> I don't trust you



Quite rational of you. I usually TK people being racist or people that deserve it.
Like if we are in HCTD and someone keeps TKing people in final stand
Team killed into a oblivion 

Hell I teamkilled someone on the 24th of there kill streak because they were talking shit and being racist to a member on the team.

It was great. :3

Ever seen someone rage when they are 24 - 0 and you just happen to kill them?  
OH SHIT SORRY MAN D:
NAME DIDNT POP UP D:

Then I follow it up asking if cold blooded pro works for your allies too


----------



## Newton (Feb 12, 2010)

Some HC games turn into FFA 

Sup Fade


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah I know right.
Ever AT4 spawn teamkill the entire team full of White power people talking shit to some dood in a lobby?

They all went the same direction as my danger close at4


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> Some HC games turn into FFA
> 
> Sup Fade



nothing much man, I am at work and I am stealing some company time to lurk in this thread, as usual.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 12, 2010)

what's funny is that i was packing martyrdom on that class to
so after i got teamkilled enough times... 
I love MW2


----------



## Newton (Feb 12, 2010)

I once called in emergency airdrop on an HC match and killed 3 teammates 

The best is when I get called Mexican for having a Caribbean accent

Axl, you on Ps3 or 360?

Fade, you should quit your job and play with us all day 

Just kidding, u on later right?


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> The best is when I get called Mexican for having a Caribbean accent



for some reason I thought u were Indian 



Susano said:


> Fade, you should quit your job and play with us all day
> 
> Just kidding, u on later right?



I am not sure about later tonight. I might possibly be out drinking with friends - and I don't play games when I come home pretty drunk. 

but I will definitely be on tomorrow morning playing.


----------



## Newton (Feb 12, 2010)

You're hilarious sober

I bet you'd be a riot drunk


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 12, 2010)

I probably won't be on tonight either, got work.


----------



## Newton (Feb 12, 2010)

:'(

say it isn't so


----------



## Dante10 (Feb 12, 2010)

The Tac Knife is way too much fun to use.


----------



## Newton (Feb 12, 2010)

Time to use random killstreaks and see what comes


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 12, 2010)

I've never seen boosters in SnD until today, it was so weird.


----------



## Ito (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a question for you all.

What map do you hate? Mine would have to be Quarry.


----------



## Newton (Feb 12, 2010)

Karachi


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2010)

Wasteland, Estate and Derail.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 12, 2010)

Terminal, Scrapyard


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 12, 2010)

Invasion and Karachi.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 12, 2010)

quarry. wasteland and rundown.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 12, 2010)

Wasteland and Scrapyard. Don't mind the others.


----------



## Newton (Feb 12, 2010)

Holy hell, SnD is fucking awesome


----------



## Gecka (Feb 12, 2010)

Third prestige now

/wrists


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 12, 2010)

I hate Estate the most.  The others I can deal with.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 12, 2010)

I hate Quarry, Estate, and Derail.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 12, 2010)

Estate, Derail, and Underpass


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 12, 2010)

I really don't hate any map come to think of it. I notice a lot of people hate invasion, karachi, and all the other close quarter combat maps. I love them - they suit my play style better.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 12, 2010)

Estate and Underpass are my least favorite.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 12, 2010)

I hate Estate and Rust -- worse maps ever 

Derail, Wastland and Karachi are pretty good. Although I don't mind the maps, I'll still try my best, which is usually pretty good


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 13, 2010)

Got six throwing knife kills after watching this 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koNrwf7GUgU&annotation_id=annotation_683249&feature=iv[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 13, 2010)

best game ever:  6-2 in domination in derail, all barett snipes, called in a sentry gun and a predator strike.  Sick with it!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 13, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> best game ever:  6-2 in domination in derail, all barett snipes, called in a sentry gun and a predator strike.  Sick with it!



That's your best game? What rank are you? My best game is like 31 and 5. Still not the best I've seen (hell, my one friend on XBL has a 100 kill streak) but 6 and 2 is kinda lame unless you're new.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 13, 2010)

Panic said:


> That's your best game? What rank are you? My best game is like 31 and 5. Still not the best I've seen (hell, my one friend on XBL has a 100 kill streak) but 6 and 2 is kinda lame unless you're new.



wow ur  really good, give ur self a handjob  i'm rank 26


----------



## Violence Fight (Feb 13, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> best game ever:  6-2 in domination in derail, all barett snipes, called in a sentry gun and a predator strike.  Sick with it!



*bows down to awesomeness*


Today was weird. Raped earlier in the day, hit a slump later...then did above average in the late hours. There was one team I played on Sub Base, and Scrapyard that seriously played team tactics on TDM. They had 2 snipers posted in the building, 2 guys inside guarding the doors, and 2 on the perimeter handling business. If you went for the perimeter guys, you got sniped, if you tried to snipe the snipers, perimeter guys got you. Tried to rush the "base" and got crushed. I did alright that game, but I think I was the only one with double digits on my team. 

Sub Base they basically team camped the area around the generator room, but did it efficiently to the point where I rounded the corner at one point...and had 4 separate bullet tracers tear through me. I had to watch the kill cam to make sure I was seeing shit right.

PSN seems to have the least amount of competent people playing sometimes. Like. I decided I would camp the long building in Rundown earlier. Set up claymores at the 2 vital spots, and held the building with nothing but a shot gun and scavenger(Well..killstreaks too..but that goes without saying), BY MYSELF, for a good 6 minutes. When they finally got me out of there...it took 3 of them to keep us out the rest of the game. Like..they didn't use grenades, or switch to a noobtube when UAV came up, so they could oust me. Ended up just having the entire team rush it. Seems so...ridiculous.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 13, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> wow ur  really good, give ur self a handjob  i'm rank 26



Have you done prestige mode yet? I'm really not trying to brag... Just saying I'm near rank 50 2nd prestige. If you're just rank 26 you'll get a lot better. I wasn't all that good at one time, too.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 13, 2010)

i'm just rank 26, i finally put an acog on my barett.  can't wait to get thermal on my next weapon upgrade


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2010)

Panic said:


> That's your best game? What rank are you? My best game is like 31 and 5. Still not the best I've seen (hell, my one friend on XBL has a 100 kill streak) but 6 and 2 is kinda lame unless you're new.



Compared to his usual suckage, a 3.0 KD ratio actually rather good. As long as you have at least twice as many kills as deaths, it's all good. Bigger numbers are lovely, but still.


----------



## Ooter (Feb 13, 2010)

Best game I can remember is 35-11 yesterday, it was a FFA, all kills made with Akimbo Ranger, only killstreak I used was Sentry gun which took about 4 kills, and UAVs.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 13, 2010)

Couldn't have been FFA since the max kills you can get is 30 since that is the score limit.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 13, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Poor nae ;__;
> 
> I usually just report the fuckers for that shit
> 
> ...



nah I just camp in a  corner of a building. I don't think I've ever lost a shootout with mah FAM16. 

First game ever now where both teams cpg, retaliatory cpg  it was lame tho


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 13, 2010)

Whelp, time to try out this prestiging, I really don't like the classes they start you out with though. Except for the Riot Shield class I can't really see myself doing well with them.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2010)

You can do well enough with the UMP class and the FAMAS class.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 13, 2010)

Well apparently the patch finally hit the Xbox 360 but didn't people find out a way around the patch to care package glitch on the PC and PS3 version?


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Couldn't have been FFA since the max kills you can get is 30 since that is the score limit.



if you get a nuke, you do go above the limit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 13, 2010)

Probably play a bit sometime today and tomorrow, after that I'll be forced to take a break from playing due to lots of shifts at work.


----------



## Toreno (Feb 13, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> *I hate Estate* and Rust -- worse maps ever
> 
> Derail, Wastland and Karachi are pretty good. Although I don't mind the maps, I'll still try my best, which is usually pretty good



Same here. I've played it a good number of times, but I still get lost and get killed from every angle. I think I average 4-7 kills on that map with about 20+ deaths.


----------



## Violence Fight (Feb 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]sGu2s_ftavU[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit, I did not think about this.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't like One Man Army, it'd require me to give up my beloved side-arms! Plus it just seems so damn cheap.


----------



## Violence Fight (Feb 13, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> I don't like One Man Army, it'd require me to give up my beloved side-arms! Plus it just seems so damn cheap.



I agree. I have been thinking about making a "Recon" class with OMA, using the Main AR I use. So if a stage starts out normal, but the other team busts out some weird tactics, or all start using snipers, or HBS, ect. I can change on the fly to something suited to deal with it.

FistDaCuffs in the above video is a 10th prestige, so he's probably just bullshitting around, like the weird no-scope dropshot sniper glitch/thing he found in one of his other videos.

Speaking of which, guy makes some awesome videos, and rambles on like a philosopher or psychologist. Watching his stuff improved my playing a hell of a lot.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2010)

Legit 10th or not? Because both are pretty bad indicators, TBH. Legit indicates far too much time spent so far, fake, well, that's pretty obvious.


----------



## Newton (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah I did that when I used to use OMA

Not Hardline much, but Danger Close pro for when calling in CGs and such

SnD is fucking addictive


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Legit 10th or not? Because both are pretty bad indicators, TBH. Legit indicates far too much time spent so far, fake, well, that's pretty obvious.



Actually I'm subscribed to him and his vids and he showed his video of him getting to 10th and showing him playing  25 days so far in his score count.
Even if he isn't legit he's still a beast at the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2010)

...25 days. What the fuck, man. >_<


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2010)

Wish the guy had more logical naming ways, though. xD

*ED!*t: Heh, Master Camper. I can be called that at times, I reckon. I defintely play more of a passive game than most.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI_jjsBKD5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Creator (Feb 13, 2010)

Violence Fight said:


> [YOUTUBE]sGu2s_ftavU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Holy shit, I did not think about this.



This looks rather interesting. Another way to exploit One Man Army. Seriously, IW needs to fix that.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 13, 2010)

nah actually its not that bad....its more smarter than anything else to get kills but it is a little cheap I think.


----------



## Newton (Feb 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI_jjsBKD5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Feb 13, 2010)

just went against an entire team of rushers in SD

GAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Gecka (Feb 13, 2010)

OH MY FUCKING GOOOOOOD

just got 2 AC-130's on domination at highrise

AND MY FUCKING TEAM DIDN'T CAP ANYTHING!

I EVEN SCREAMED AT THEM,

"I'M COVERING YOU, FUCKING GET B"


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 13, 2010)

Poor Gecka, that's actually pretty sad on their part but I'm so use to having retards for teammates, so it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 13, 2010)

Every game I've been in since I hit level 30, I've gotten my AC-130

YEAAAAAAAAAh

EDIT: jinxed it


----------



## Newton (Feb 13, 2010)

Gecka said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOOOOOOD
> 
> just got 2 AC-130's on domination at highrise
> 
> ...



WHY SHOULD THEY CAPTURE WHEN THEY CAN GET EPICZ PWNZOR KDR 

I hate when that happens 

On a side note

39 - 5 using UAV Care Package and predator


----------



## Gecka (Feb 13, 2010)

Susano, what prestige are ye?


----------



## Newton (Feb 13, 2010)

5th


----------



## Gecka (Feb 13, 2010)

YOU WHOREEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Newton (Feb 13, 2010)

:ho

you're 3rd right?


----------



## Newton (Feb 13, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Poor Gecka, that's actually pretty sad on their part but I'm so use to having retards for teammates, so it doesn't surprise me.



I'm usually your teammate

FUUUUUUU


----------



## Gecka (Feb 13, 2010)

yup          .


----------



## Newton (Feb 13, 2010)

Which prestige you planning to stop at?

I'm Moshing tonight, been pretty good.. Then i joined this lobby and the game was CTF. I had the enemy flag and some guy on the other team had our flag, my team was fucking around so much, i ran back to the enemy side, killed the guy with our flag, returned it, capped their flag and left the game


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> 5th



You guys play too much. I still haven't reached my third prestige.


----------



## Newton (Feb 13, 2010)

We just level up faster 

Nah I do play too much


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 13, 2010)

Since I prestiged this morning, I got to a level 23 so far. At first I regretted prestiging but then I started using different guns, and I love these new guns.


----------



## Newton (Feb 13, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> Since I prestiged this morning, I got to a level 23 so far. At first I regretted prestiging but then I started using different guns, and I love these new guns.



Welcome to the enlightened club


----------



## Gecka (Feb 13, 2010)

Feels good to have power

people leave the lobby when they see that the legendary 3rd prestige is going against them


----------



## Newton (Feb 13, 2010)

"lol 3rd prestige scrub"

*equips nuke


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> Welcome to the enlightened club



Well, thank you. 





Gecka said:


> Feels good to have power
> 
> people leave the lobby when they see that the legendary 3rd prestige is going against them




Feels good when people leave the game because you went off that game against them.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn you Gecka. I joined one of your games and you were playing 3rd Person.


----------



## Newton (Feb 13, 2010)

3rd person gah


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOOOOOOD
> 
> just got 2 AC-130's on domination at highrise
> 
> ...



if ur teammates aren't doing shit, hit their positions and fuck with their heads, that's so damm annoying.

i can't hit shit with my baretta acog. don't know how i'll get thermal :S



Susano said:


> 3rd person gah



3rd person is weird as hell.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Damn you Gecka. I joined one of your games and you were playing 3rd Person.



just getting acog scope for UMP done with

i'm mastering every weapon

you can join now if you want

AlphhRaptorx

doing some GW at the moment


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 14, 2010)

3rd person is the best out of all playlist


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

ramen321 said:


> 3rd person is the best out of all playlist



something is wrong with you

or you're a troll


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 14, 2010)

i like it because its small teams 4v4. only game i don't like alot is ctf


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

Confirmed

he's a troll

Gecka, I propose a battle when convenient

We both use only Akimbo Rafficas, no killing killstreaks (ie UAV, CUAV and EMP)

First to a set number of kills for the night wins

:ho


----------



## Kobr24 (Feb 14, 2010)

Bout to finally pick MW2 back up after a pretty long break.

I heard the 1887s got nerfed, any other changes I should know about from the past 1 or 2 months before getting back into it?


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 14, 2010)

dude your sig is all knowing!


----------



## TypeZ3r0 (Feb 14, 2010)

ChylerC said:


> Bout to finally pick MW2 back up after a pretty long break.
> 
> I heard the 1887s got nerfed, any other changes I should know about from the past 1 or 2 months before getting back into it?



Spas is the new all mighty shotty from distance but not like the old models. And there is a infinite care package glitch but if you do them you get kicked? ( waiting to confirm this*). Stat whores on S&D with shield and CAMPERS ALWAYS LOOK OUT FOR CAMPERS.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHA

got my AC-130 on rust

FUCKING RUST


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 14, 2010)

44 magnum is the shit!!!


----------



## Cenyane (Feb 14, 2010)

Got 24-0 in a CTF match, I gotta lay off the sodas..


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> What are your views on team killing since all of us are good rational players and would never think about doing such a thing



Whenever someone does it to me i make sure for the rest of the games we play with each other that i make his time playing a living hell. Killing him over and over afterwards, ruining his killstreaks and stealing his care packages he earned. I remember getting 5 hate voice messages in a row from this one guy. 

I just felt he should learn the consequences of his actions. No matter how bored he was that fuck ruined my 10 killstreak.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> something is wrong with you
> 
> or you're a troll



He's retarded.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 14, 2010)

finally got the thermal barett, shit did not help me as much as i thought it would have...


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> I'm usually your teammate
> 
> FUUUUUUU



Lol, I mean random teammates, I can count on you guys for everything except taking down enemy air support. 

Thank god for cold blood.

But yeah I probably will hardly play Mon, Tues, Wed, and Friday.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2010)

So that means were on for Thursday?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2010)

^Pretty much.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 14, 2010)

Got a chopper gunner on scrapyard and got 20 kills with it.....plus I had the nuke checked but I died the minute I got the chopper


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Lol, I mean random teammates, I can count on you guys for everything except taking down enemy air support.



Almost everyone on Team NF runs Coldblooded though, if I die while the killstreak is up i usually whip out the stinger, except on certain stages



Brandon Heat said:


> So that means were on for Thursday?



But we are on for today 


Why am I always the one inviting and organizing [/crybaby]


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 14, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> Since I prestiged this morning, I got to a level 23 so far. *At first I regretted prestiging* but then I started using different guns, and I love these new guns.



lol, it grows on you, once you bite the bullet and prestige


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 14, 2010)

Sooo i decided to see why everyone hates Danger Close with the noobtube and used it with the scar and it certainly is a cheap way to get kills. But I really want to get Danger Close Pro now and I finally unlocked Cold Blooded Pro.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

twas fun playing with siro

sadly i had to leave the round cuz dad wanted to talk


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 14, 2010)

PP2000, I love this thing. I never used it last time around because I thought it was worthless. Got me out of so many situations, and it wreaks in search. 

pek


----------



## Creator (Feb 14, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> PP2000, I love this thing. I never used it last time around because I thought it was worthless. Got me out of so many situations, and it wreaks in search.
> 
> pek



If it had a larger mag it can safely be in the UMP class.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2010)

GG Gecka, weird you dropped out of the party so suddenly, but meh.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

what the fuuuuuuuuuck

right when we separated

i went 15-5 and got my chopper gunner(which didn't get me any kills)

and i have no proof


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

HOLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYY FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

went 51-10 on afghan with chopper gunner as well

WHAT THE FUCK MAN, WHY AREN'T YOU WITH ME?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 14, 2010)

Some motherfuckers were using riot shields last night on free-for-all and working together. That shit pisses me off. I started using my noob tube to take them out. A nicely placed grenade behind the shield is a great cure for it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> But we are on for today
> 
> 
> Why am I always the one inviting and organizing [/crybaby]



Because I am too lazy to organize people and because your so pro. 

I will be on a little later after I start writing my paper. Write a message if your on.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 14, 2010)

Just a few more kills until I get the tactical knife with my .44 Magnum. Then I'm making a class with Marathon, Lightweight, and Commando and stabbing EVERYONE!


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

Got my MG4 title


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

I will be on in about 45 mins

I hate how when trying to get silencers for the LMGs, when firing the muzzle flare makes it so you can't see shit


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> I will be on in about 45 mins
> 
> I hate how when trying to get silencers for the LMGs, when firing the muzzle flare makes it so you can't see shit



I have never once used or made an LMG class, maybe I should try one if the silencers are good on them.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2010)

Panic said:


> Just a few more kills until I get the tactical knife with my .44 Magnum. Then I'm making a class with Marathon, Lightweight, and Commando and stabbing EVERYONE!



That's one of my set ups but with a M9 instead of Magnum. I use it for maps like Rundown because people tend to camp certain locations and it's easier to run and knife.

I will be on later Susano. Hopefully I get to my third prestige today. :WOW


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

I personally only use them in games where you need to defend some sort of objective, especially demolition. For tdm I never use them, and don't even bother for sabotage

Brandon - We're gonna get you that prestige and then some


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 14, 2010)

I will hold you to that.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2010)

I haven't played MW2 in a week. I should get back on.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 14, 2010)

Im getting tired of TDM, every time I ran out somebody would shoot me....the spawns are shitty


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

Mosh Pit is where its at. You need a good enough team though. Not that you play with us anymore 

Getting on now


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

Just played a great game of search

went with my pissing off class

Scar w/ nub tube, AT4, danger close, claymores

got me 8 kills no deaths

FLAWLESS

also got my harriers since i forgot to reset my killstreaks

but it worked out in the end since it got the game winning kill


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> Mosh Pit is where its at. You need a good enough team though. Not that you play with us anymore
> 
> Getting on now



lol sorry susano everytime you send me a request im in a match where I'm beasting and I can't leave it 

I probably won't be on for the rest of the day....im thinking of getting Uncharted 2 and Assassin Creed 2 and focusing  on that for awhile....mw2 gets addicting and annoying alot nowadays


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Just played a great game of search
> 
> went with my pissing off class
> 
> ...



My search record went up to 5, 4 while I was last one alive


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

I took hang's advice and hit a chopper gunner with an at4, then finished it off with MG4 with cold blooded on

halfway through my clip, got cold-blooded pro

sankyuu


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2010)

Dave knows.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 14, 2010)

I need to unlock Ninja before I can go back into Search, Heartbeat Sensors are pissing me off. Killing me at every turn I make it feels like.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2010)

Just roll Ground War and knife the living bajeebus out of people... or roll with my kit of Silenced/Cold-blooded/Ninja.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2010)

Have they fixed the infinite carepackage glitch yet on Live?


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes, supposedly

I went from CB Pro 1 to 5 in 1 match using the heli glitch 



Hangat?r said:


> Just roll Ground War and knife the living bajeebus out of people... or roll with my kit of Silenced/Cold-blooded/Ninja.



What makes it yours 

I use that too


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm sexier than you, duh.


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

It obvious you haven't seen my tits

Or your opinion would be different


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 14, 2010)

My KD makes me sexy as Coco, bra.


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

And my skill in every mode makes me the same 

No I don't wear bras


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2010)

Please I'm better than both of you.......in COD 2.


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 14, 2010)

I have the skillz to take on all you. With my hands tied behind my back.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2010)

How dare you show that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Lil Wayne in this thread. 

So many losers online listening to him on their mics while in game.


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

Me putting him there was not meant to be in a good light

I don't like his music


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2010)

^Lies, your his biggest fan.


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

How did you know? 

Sometimes I put A Milli on repeat and just listen to it all night 




We playin?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

ahahahahahahaha

went 22-4 in domination on derail cuz i rushed them and planted a C4 at the hotspot flag(B)


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

MULTIKILL


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

nvr mind, some campers and harriers decided to ruin my rush


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

You made the post before the match ended


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

yar


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> How did you know?
> 
> Sometimes I put A Milli on repeat and just listen to it all night
> 
> ...



Maybe.

Today is one of the few nights I have off from work but I'm going to be busy watching the NBA All Star game and doing other things, so I'll be on and off through out the night.


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

Very well, I shall finish stealth bomber tonight then


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

Feels good getting and calling in your killstreaks right before the match ends

sadly we still lost cuz my teammates kept trying to revenge kill some campers


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

What Killstreaks you using Gecka?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

depends on the map

usually i have the penis rocket, harrier, pavelow

but if it's a map i like

UAV, pred, chopper/AC-130


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

So I just went 25-5 and my team lost.. yea


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

Which playlist is more likely to have highrise?

Ground Wars, or regular TDM and Domination

also

i love it when i'm about to detonate C4, and the enemy uses an EMP


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

In my experience, Ground War

But maybe someone can give a 100% sure answer


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

Once again, got a chopper gunner

AND NOBODY CAPPED ANY FUCKING FLAGS


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh wow, was just in GW TDM, the enemy has a Harrier and Pave Low up, I'm Cold Blooded so I'm not bothered

One of my teammates whips out his Stinger



And destroys a UAV


----------



## ~Wondering Zero~ (Feb 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Which playlist is more likely to have highrise?
> 
> Ground Wars, or regular TDM and Domination
> 
> ...



Aren't they all just usually random?  

But to answer your questoin, I've seen a lot of Highrise in Domination.



Loving Search and Destroy, those last few games were pretty tense.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> Oh wow, was just in GW TDM, the enemy has a Harrier and Pave Low up, I'm Cold Blooded so I'm not bothered
> 
> One of my teammates whips out his Stinger
> 
> ...



Priorities


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

Retards


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

Great fucking night tonight though


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 14, 2010)

so i played today and I was 24-13 but the rest of my team was pretty much annihilated probably a .5 kdr for them each. The team we were versing was brutal


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 14, 2010)

so i was walking down the street the other day, saw a helicopter in the air, i was like "why doesn't someone take down that helicopter yet!!"  then i realized it was irl :S


----------



## Gecka (Feb 14, 2010)

I got my precious OMA backpek


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 14, 2010)

So close to getting Ninja Pro back, I hate hearing my own footsteps.


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

Picked up some guy's M16 while they were rushing A on Afghan.

Triple kill over the rocks

Harrier Airstrike part got quad

Stealth bomber got 5





Mr. Psychedelic said:


> So close to getting Ninja Pro back, I hate hearing my own footsteps.



Play Ground War, the noise helps


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 15, 2010)

I still hold that the TAR-21 is one of the most underrated weapons in the game. Seriously. Whack a silencer on it and you're good to go. Throw the Hardline perk into the mix and you'll be shitting out killstreaks left right and center.



Gecka said:


> Once again, got a chopper gunner
> 
> AND NOBODY CAPPED ANY FUCKING FLAGS



For Domination, Demolition, and CTF game types you're generally better using the AC130 imo. It's deadlier than the CG in concentrated spots.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

where do claymores fit in ur setups?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2010)

Claymores are the boss when you have Scavenger Pro. You need to learn how to set them right, though. So many damn retards place them right square infront of doorways and shit, it's fucking moronic. You need to place it at an angle and out of site, so preferably next to a doorway in a chokepoint. You place it so that upon enterring, they have to go through one of the laser markers, and then are forced to travel all along the front of the claymore as well, maximising the damage potential. I get around 5 claymore kills a match. They also function during EMP's, so ye. 

Also, the TAR is far from under-rated. It just sucks at long-range, so the SCAR because preferable. The TAR is a sweet gun on maps like Skidrow, though. Just don't be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and use Stopping Power on it, it's already got plenty of Oomph on it's own.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

lately i've been getting killed by dudes using ironsights like they were snipers.  Like, in air terminal, i could get killed from behind the burgerworld counter by some dude standing on top of the platform thingy way on the other side.  It's like bullshit.


----------



## Creator (Feb 15, 2010)

Had a mixed day today. First in Karachi i started with a solid 10-0, which finished 14-7. What? 

Then in Skidrow. Same thing. I had 11-3, ended 15-13. What fuck? 



Gecka said:


> depends on the map
> 
> usually i have the penis rocket, harrier, pavelow
> 
> ...



Bit of a jump. 

But interesting. 

Penis rocket. 



Susano said:


> One of my teammates whips out his Stinger
> 
> 
> 
> And destroys a UAV



Lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> lately i've been getting killed by dudes using ironsights like they were snipers.  Like, in air terminal, i could get killed from behind the burgerworld counter by some dude standing on top of the platform thingy way on the other side.  It's like bullshit.



Not really. Iron Sights are king, baby. I use 'em for most of my guns.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Not really. Iron Sights are king, baby. I use 'em for most of my guns.



ok, but ironsights and red dots don't sway like sniper scope crosshairs.  If a person can pull shots like that , sniper rifles are somewhat uselss.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> ok, but ironsights and red dots don't sway like sniper scope crosshairs.  If a person can pull shots like that , sniper rifles are somewhat uselss.



Not exactly, its only really easy to hit far away targets if they're not moving around much. If you were just behind the counter stationary, it'd be easy to shoot you with any gun, but if say you were strafing back and forth, he probably would have had more difficulty killing you. Snipers make that much easier


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 15, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> so i was walking down the street the other day, saw a helicopter in the air, i was like "why doesn't someone take down that helicopter yet!!"  then i realized it was irl :S



Real talk dude, I see someone at the end of a long hallway at school or something and i have the urge to move my fingers like i was pressin the trigger on a controller


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

This game is brainwashing us

Soon I'll be killing the Russians and Mexicans in my neighborhood through my window


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 15, 2010)

I havent played in 2 weeks 
Fucking College


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 15, 2010)

afew days ago when i got on it had to update first. What was pached or changed?


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 15, 2010)

Care Package glitching and I think Models might have been fixed.


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 15, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> Care Package glitching and I think Models might have been fixed.



On xbox? Was that what the update was about?


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 15, 2010)

SagetforProtoss said:


> On xbox? Was that what the update was about?



Yeah, I think so. I was told Infinite Care Package was fixed as well as faster running with the care package.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 15, 2010)

I hope they fixed the Care Package glitch and Models. I was killed once in Rundown by Models from like 15 feet away. The guy basically sniped me with them from a window. I watched the kill cam and I was heated as hell!


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 15, 2010)

I have to say I'm becoming less of a fan of the Famas and M16 now, they just don't feel the same as when I first started. :33


----------



## Gecka (Feb 15, 2010)

Creator said:


> Had a mixed day today. First in Karachi i started with a solid 10-0, which finished 14-7. What?
> 
> Then in Skidrow. Same thing. I had 11-3, ended 15-13. What fuck?
> 
> ...



reason I use UAV, is because it's fuckin helpful and so underrated. i'm one of those paranoid types that constantly checks his mini map and nav map every 2 seconds

plus i can rely on my sniper kills to get my killstreaks, instead of my actual killstreaks


----------



## Gecka (Feb 15, 2010)

Also I got my skull WA2000 title


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2010)

Gecka said:


> reason I use UAV, is because it's fuckin helpful and so underrated. i'm one of those paranoid types that constantly checks his mini map and nav map every 2 seconds
> 
> plus i can rely on my sniper kills to get my killstreaks, instead of my actual killstreaks



Cold-Blooded lulz.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 15, 2010)

just quit a game of domination because my team was so stupid as not to hold onto our main /first flag

then they proceeded to dominate us


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 15, 2010)

I decided to be a ass today and use the noobtube with danger close, it was pretty fun and I'm sure the other team hated me for using it against them


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 15, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I decided to be a ass today and use the noobtube with danger close, it was pretty fun and I'm sure the other team hated me for using it against them



It is a good stress reliever if you know what you're doing. 

Whenever I play domination I always make sure I have friends with me. 
People are so stupid in that mode.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

losing the first flag is basically a signal that the game is over, i agree.  The only thing left to do after that is god knows what.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 15, 2010)

Just had a match in Skidrow (one of my favorite maps) where I used nothing but the tactical knife attached to the .44. Went 29 and 16. Not fucking bad IMO.


----------



## Newton (Feb 15, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> losing the first flag is basically a signal that the game is over, i agree.  The only thing left to do after that is god knows what.



Take their flag 



I have the skulls for both Intervention and .50 cal


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

This reminds me I once entered a game of Capture the Flag near the end and my team was losing 38-0. The sad thing was that they were actually trying .


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 15, 2010)

I hate people who play game modes like Domination, Capture the Flag, etc. to get kills. I was playing once with these 2 guys who kept getting on my team and I was listening to them just talk about how they're in it for the kills and not the points or flags. Every round their team lost by a lot.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Panic said:


> I hate people who play game modes like Domination, Capture the Flag, etc. to get kills. I was playing once with these 2 guys who kept getting on my team and I was listening to them just talk about how they're in it for the kills and not the points or flags. Every round their team lost by a lot.



People like that piss me off.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 15, 2010)

Just ran into boosters in a demolition match......one guy was 4-65 and the other was.....75-5......pathetic fucks and I left, there was no point in stopping those bastards after that huge of a number


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 15, 2010)

I love to play free-for-all sometimes just to see if there are any boosters playing. I make it my mission that match to find and kill them both before one of them reaches 25 kills. I took some time to learn a lot of the booster hiding spots but sometimes they elude me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> Take their flag
> 
> 
> 
> I have the skulls for both Intervention and .50 cal



u can take their flag, but that just means if u leave that flag for one minute, it will get taken back.  any team that can't hold their first flag can't hold any flag.



Panic said:


> I hate people who play game modes like Domination, Capture the Flag, etc. to get kills. I was playing once with these 2 guys who kept getting on my team and I was listening to them just talk about how they're in it for the kills and not the points or flags. Every round their team lost by a lot.



give away their position to enemies with loud weapons, like desert eagle and barett, then wait for enemy to kill u all


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 15, 2010)

What's everyone's favorite type of weapon? 

I'm gonna have to go with the Intervention, FAMAS, or the UMP.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 15, 2010)

Scar, AUG and Barrett 50 cal


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey I just realized why there is no Hardcore free for all in this game:
Tac Insert abuse for Boosting

@Gecka that is why I detest Domination without Neji, Star well basically a real team that is competent. 
Most people stare at the flags with tubes rockets and snipers with danger close and one man army


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 15, 2010)

anybody shotty their rifles?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> What's everyone's favorite type of weapon?
> 
> I'm gonna have to go with the Intervention, FAMAS, or the UMP.



-Scar-H with FMJ/Extended Magazines
-ACR with FMJ/Extended Magazines
-Model 1887 with Akimbo/FMJ
-.44 Magnum with Tactical Knife/FMJ

The attachment before the slash is the ones I always use. The attachments after are 2nd ones I use if I have on Bling Pro which I do rarely.



narutosimpson said:


> anybody shotty their rifles?



Nah. I tried it once and didn't like it. I do noob tube my rifles sometimes if I feel like pissing people off though lol


----------



## Newton (Feb 16, 2010)

Fun day today 

I'm surprising myself in SnD, doing pretty good overall


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2010)

Panic said:


> -Scar-H with FMJ/Extended Magazines
> -ACR with FMJ/Extended Magazines
> -Model 1887 with Akimbo/FMJ
> -.44 Magnum with Tactical Knife/FMJ
> ...



Why FMJ? You know it doesn't increase damage, right?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr. Psychedelic said:


> What's everyone's favorite type of weapon?
> 
> I'm gonna have to go with the Intervention, FAMAS, or the UMP.



WA2000 for sniper rifle, which I'm currently getting extended mags for(hard as fuck)

SCAR-H for assault rifle

MG4 for LMG

AT4 for launcher(fuck the RPG, that shit is retarded)

UMP-45 for SMG

Rafficas for machine pistol

M1014 for shotgun

USP. 45 for handguns


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 16, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> anybody shotty their rifles?



I do in at least one of my classes.  On a weapon like the FAL or m15/FAMAS it really helps if you want that stinger on your back as well. Of course it also helps on a gun were the damage is low like the ACR. And with steady aim the crosshair becomes really focused. 

It reloads and shoots just like the spas but has only 4 shells in the magazine so you need to reload frequently. But it switches much faster from gun to shotgun and back.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Why FMJ? You know it doesn't increase damage, right?



Yeah, I know, but it increases bullet penetration. I don't really like any of the sites (iron sites are better IMO), I don't like to depends on the noob tube, don't like the shot gun, and extended mags are alright so FMJ and extended mags are the only ones I really use.


----------



## Newton (Feb 16, 2010)

Panic said:


> Yeah, I know, but it increases bullet penetration. I don't really like any of the sites (iron sites are better IMO), I don't like to depends on the noob tube, don't like the shot gun, and extended mags are alright so FMJ and extended mags are the only ones I really use.



You should try Silencers


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 16, 2010)

I do like silencers but they mess up the range.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

Panic said:


> I do like silencers but they mess up the range.



reduced recoil


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, I suppose. Soon as I finish my challenges for the ACR I'll probably throw a silencer on there and see how it feels. I'm working on the ACOG scope challenge right now. It's always my least favorite. I hate the ACOG more than any other attachment.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

Panic said:


> Yeah, I suppose. Soon as I finish my challenges for the ACR I'll probably throw a silencer on there and see how it feels. I'm working on the ACOG scope challenge right now. It's always my least favorite. I hate the ACOG more than any other attachment.



Acog is fucking retarded

you have to bling the weapon and put silencer with it, or else the recoil fuck you over


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 16, 2010)

ACR doesn't get recoil from ACOG =O


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

Do you have a class with ACR and ACOG dino?

No?

didn't think so


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 16, 2010)

I used to


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 16, 2010)

man i suck at this game, even while i 'm getting great new weapons and perks, i'm only doing slightly better.

i might give up on the tar too, scar seems to work better for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Do you have a class with ACR and ACOG dino?
> 
> No?
> 
> didn't think so


UMP ACOG/Silencer is sex. Sucks about the low ammo, though.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2010)

Why put a silenecer on a ACR? Shits retarded


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 16, 2010)

Vault said:


> Why put a silenecer on a ACR? Shits retarded



I don't see the problem here.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2010)

Why? Other than nerfing your own range unless you dont wanna be seen on screen


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2010)

...are you retarded?  For the umpteenth fucking time, silencer does NOT reduce range. It reduces the range of your damage-modifier. Every AR and SMG, EVERY SINGLE ONE, has a maximum damage and a minimum damage. All the silencer does is reduce the range between these two points. 

ACR with Silencer is sex because it has great iron sights, combined with extremely accurate long range potential. So, next time you think you're onto something, turn off your computer. We don't need more tards on the internet.


----------



## Vault (Feb 16, 2010)

Someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed 

And you talk as if i have fucking talked about silencers with you before, why dont you turn off your computer and chill for a minute.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 16, 2010)

what does less range even mean? @_@


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 16, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> what does less range even mean? @_@


Colloquially, less distance.  More formally a reduced set or continuum of distances.  The shooter is at the origin.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 16, 2010)

I always tend to have mixed results with certain weapon and attachment combinations, as well as the best perks to use with them. In one instance they will work well for me, and other times not. It's because of this that I still haven't found a setup that im 100% comfortable with. Im always jumping between weapons, and right now the ones that are working for me are the TAR-21 and the FAMAS, both with silencers. I've sorta dropped the SCAR for now, and the ACR may be the next to make way.


----------



## Newton (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm slowly realizing that the attachments and perks don't even matter as much as I once thought


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2010)

Vault said:


> Someone woke up on the wrong side of the bed
> 
> And you talk as if i have fucking talked about silencers with you before, why dont you turn off your computer and chill for a minute.





The issue of range and silencers has come up many times and settled many times, yet your retarded ass comes here to stir that shit back up. No. So fuck off, you damn moron.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I have to say I'm becoming less of a fan of the Famas and M16 now, they just don't feel the same as when I first started. :33



Yea i know. I use M16 alot
at first i thought it got patched or something


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> ...are you retarded?  For the umpteenth fucking time, silencer does NOT reduce range. It reduces the range of your damage-modifier. Every AR and SMG, EVERY SINGLE ONE, has a maximum damage and a minimum damage. All the silencer does is reduce the range between these two points.
> 
> ACR with Silencer is sex because it has great iron sights, combined with extremely accurate long range potential. So, next time you think you're onto something, turn off your computer. We don't need more tards on the internet.



wtf are you talking about it DOES reduce range, that why theres a red bar on the range when you put one on......stop calling people retards just cause you think your fucking opinion is the best.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> wtf are you talking about it DOES reduce range, that why theres a red bar on the range when you put one on......stop calling people retards just cause you think your fucking opinion is the best.





It's been proven that the in-game stats are bullshit. Once again, silencers do NOT reduce range. There is no such thing as a drop-off distance in this game, except for shotguns. Every bullet you shoot in MW2 goes straight until it either hits something or leaves the map. What silencers do is reduce the damage modifier. Every gun has a maximum and a minimum damage, maximum up to a certain point, and then it drops down until it reaches the minimum damage. After that range, it'll stay on the minimum. The only real effect a silencer has is on the middle range. If before the distance before drop off was 1-5, now it'll be 1-4 or so. 

In the previous statement, the damage range for the ACR is 30 at close-distance and 20 at long distance. So no matter what, unless you're using SP, the ACR is always a minimum 4-shot kill, excluding headshots. With the silencer, it'll simply turn into a 5 shot at any range, not that big a distance.

Also, by your argument, FMJ also increases the damage. Which it does not. It only increases the stopping power of a bullet penetrating through a penetrable surface.

So I will keep on calling those who do not get their facts straight retarded. =]


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh man, I can see things are about to get ugly in this thread. 

....Or not.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 16, 2010)

Sniping in SnD is so much fun, I love seeing the reaction of people when they see the final kill.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh man, I can see things are about to get ugly in this thread.
> 
> ....Or not.



some people just take everything too seriously


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 16, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> It's been proven that the in-game stats are bullshit. Once again, silencers do NOT reduce range. There is no such thing as a drop-off distance in this game, except for shotguns. Every bullet you shoot in MW2 goes straight until it either hits something or leaves the map. What silencers do is reduce the damage modifier. Every gun has a maximum and a minimum damage, maximum up to a certain point, and then it drops down until it reaches the minimum damage. After that range, it'll stay on the minimum. The only real effect a silencer has is on the middle range. If before the distance before drop off was 1-5, now it'll be 1-4 or so.
> 
> In the previous statement, the damage range for the ACR is 30 at close-distance and 20 at long distance. So no matter what, unless you're using SP, the ACR is always a minimum 4-shot kill, excluding headshots. With the silencer, it'll simply turn into a 5 shot at any range, not that big a distance.
> 
> ...



I personally have used a silencer on my Scar and the fact is that its harder to shoot with from long distance with it, if I use without one its a little easier....some in-game facts might be bullshit to you, but some I think are credible and just because  it might not seem different to you doesn't mean its not different for everybody else.....so go ahead and call everybody retards because your opinions are so AWESOME!!!!!!

@scientist-lol yeah I might have taken it too seriously but theres no reason for calling somebody a retard for saying a silencer reduces range.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2010)

Have you ever considered the little tidbit that your aim is simply off? Or that you can't use Iron Sights effectively? Or simply lag issues? Silencers have NO effect on bullet trajectory. NONE. Bullets in MW2 go straight as a fucking candle. Hell, if you dropshot with a sniper-rifle, you can use it as a giant sword. When I use my SCAR with Silencer I have NO problem with accuracy. Not one. Especially not since the silencer REDUCES RECOIL, meaning you actually shoot more accurately at long-range due to better burst potential.

Just because you _believe_ something to be credible, it doesn't mean _it is_. The weapon info charts online were tested extensively by variety of individuals who all come to the same conclusions.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 16, 2010)

my 3-Month ran out today. Now ive gotta use that 48-hour trial that came with MW2 untill i can get to the store and buy another one


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 16, 2010)

is it even possible to miss with a silenced scar?

thing has barely any recoil without the silencer @_@


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> @scientist-lol yeah I might have taken it too seriously *but theres no reason for calling somebody a retard for saying a silencer reduces range.*



true statement. besides, there is nothing wrong with standing up for yourself when someone insults you


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2010)

Admitting your statement was false works better than 'I feel that....' and 'many people think that...' arguements.


----------



## Newton (Feb 16, 2010)

Is there a certain reason you feel the need to call people who are wrong retards or the constant ""s though? 

I'm just wondering

Regardless of right or wrong the way you respond to most things that do not agree with your opinions or whatever is a bit immature/childish imo



Gecka where are you? just went 11-2 sniping in SnD, made another 5 game, almost got the clutch  sooooon

Fade you on tonight?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 16, 2010)

I initially didn't like to play SnD too much but after doing a couple games, I can see why it's so fun. Every encounter is do or die and when you kill someone you don't have to worry about them spawning next to you.

Speaking of which, did CoD4 have the same spawn issues as in MW2? I only played the PC version of it and it was a while after release. I seriously hate it when I kill someone then got shot in the back a second later by the same guy. Seen too many killcams where I see the guy die, spawn behind me and then kill me. Sometimes the killcam shows the guy seeing his own body die, the one I just killed before he kills me.

@Hangatýr: Dude relax. You're acting exactly like the "elitist fucks" you so hate that inhabit SRK. Even though you are right.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Admitting your statement was false works better than 'I feel that....' and 'many people think that...' arguements.



My aim may be off but most of time its not and more recoil can start up if you shoot from far away. Lets just end this arguement and get back to discussing better ways to kill on mw2.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> Gecka where are you? just went 11-2 sniping in SnD, made another 5 game, almost got the clutch  sooooon
> 
> Fade you on tonight?



Impressive, I'm doing demolition mostly to get my precious M1014

also, only 7 bullet penetration kills with FMJ before i get extended mags for WA2000


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 16, 2010)

@Gecka- use the Spas 12 it served me very well today without the grip which im trying to get


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 16, 2010)

FMJ is godly in Headquarters.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> @Gecka- use the Spas 12 it served me very well today without the grip which im trying to get



Yeah, no

1. Grip doesn't do anything to the spas, it's a fucking pump action.
2. Range is great and all, but throw on steady aim and SP with M1014, you have a spas-12 with faster fire rate.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 16, 2010)

FMJ is godly on sniper rifles


----------



## Newton (Feb 16, 2010)

A few nights ago I kept running into snipers with with Wazoos and M1014s, my first thought was "Fucking Gecka is on ps3" 

Playing demo with a good competant team makes the levels fly by


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 16, 2010)

i knew it was true, bullets don't drop in this game, which is why fuckers can snipe me with iron sights from sniper distances.  bullshit.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Yeah, no
> 
> 1. Grip doesn't do anything to the spas, it's a fucking pump action.
> 2. Range is great and all, but throw on steady aim and SP with M1014, you have a spas-12 with faster fire rate.



haha i guess but for some reason i suck with the M1014 and I do great with the Spas, oh and the grip is to increase range ya know


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> FMJ is godly on sniper rifles



How so?

I don't like to spray randomly into the wall

Do you?

Cuz that's the only way I see FMJ being any good on snipers.


----------



## Newton (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck yall AA-12 is-

 didn't even make it to the end of the sentence

Atcually FMJ is great on Snipers, especially on Afghan and Underpass.

its also very useful when going against another sniper, or just people behind obstacles in general but that's by definition i guess


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Yeah, no
> 
> 1. Grip doesn't do anything to the spas, it's a fucking pump action.
> 2. Range is great and all, but throw on steady aim and SP with M1014, you have a spas-12 with faster fire rate.



irl the grip on a pump action would go on the, err,  pump, so it would do plenty.



Susano said:


> Fuck yall AA-12 is-
> 
> didn't even make it to the end of the sentence



AA-12, what a piece of shit.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> How so?
> 
> I don't like to spray randomly into the wall
> 
> ...



lol its like you want to correct me on everything today for some reason...

FMJ helps out in taking out people that get away with one shot with a sniper rifle and plus it does help in getting from behind a wall if they're hiding.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> How so?
> 
> I don't like to spray randomly into the wall
> 
> ...



I like to put it on the intervention for safe measure, it just helps that little bit in case someone is behind a wall of something.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> haha i guess but for some reason i suck with the M1014 and I do great with the Spas, oh and the grip is to increase range ya know



No it doesn't

It increases accuracy on shotguns, aka, less recoil

do you know anything about this game?


----------



## Newton (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh no, not more of this

Anyone play Sabotage? /changetopic


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> No it doesn't
> 
> It increases accuracy on shotguns, aka, less recoil
> 
> do you know anything about this game?



yes i do....i was just giving you a suggestion and trying to help......


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> Oh no, not more of this
> 
> Anyone play Sabotage? /changetopic



Tried it once, didn't really like it. It's all about killing in Sabotage, I got yelled at by my team for planting the bomb. I try to stay out of it unless I'm playing with a friend of mine.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 16, 2010)

last night , i killed some dude on the roof of the gas station in derail, fucker spawned 10 feet away _on the roof_ while is was shuffling my guns around, and killed me.


----------



## Newton (Feb 16, 2010)

I know what you mean, fucking idiots in every mode

What's wrong with trying to win the game? lol


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> yes i do....i was just giving you a suggestion and trying to help......



When you try to help, make sure the advice you're giving is correct

Disregard my assholyess, it comes with being a blenderite


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 16, 2010)

Is it just me or Snipers suck with silencers?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> last night , i killed some dude on the roof of the gas station in derail, fucker spawned 10 feet away _on the roof_ while is was shuffling my guns around, and killed me.



tactical insertion

my friend goes to that place every time at the beginning of the match, and all that hardwork and risk better go for something.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> When you try to help, make sure the advice you're giving is correct
> 
> Disregard my assholyess, it comes with being a blenderite



I thought it was correct, i guess not. Whats a blenderite?

IDK if this has happened to anybody but I have been using ninja pro and a few times in matches somebody with a hb sensor would still see my red dot and i was sure it was me cause before I died I knew there was nobody from my team near me.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 16, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Is it just me or Snipers suck with silencers?



Depends how far you are, if it's distance then it's horrible. I think it actually might be a two shot no matter what distance your at. I've tried a sniper silencer once on a Barrett and it was bad.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 16, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Is it just me or Snipers suck with silencers?



You need stopping power on a silenced sniper rifle unless you're using the EBR.


All this silencer talk is killing me, so I'll give you guys the facts so we don't ever have to talk about this again.

Silencers decreases the range at which a gun's minimum damage is achieved at. As an example:

The FAMAS does 30-40 damage. The further your bullet travels, the less damage it will do. The minimum damage that will be taken it 30 per bullet. Close up, you will do 40. Look at this picture.



The red line is unsilenced and the blue line is silenced.

So a silenced FAMAS will be doing 30 damage at a much closer range compared to an unsilenced one.


For light machine guns, their damage just gets cut down by 10 at all ranges. 

Same thing applies with Sniper Rifles. All Sniper Rifles do 70 damage. When silenced, their damage is dropped to 50. Range does not affect damage.

With that said, machine guns and sniper rifles will always do the same damage regardless of range.

As for shotguns, the same thing applies with them as it would with an assault rifle(like the FAMAS example), but their actual effective range is also cut off. Check this out.



This is for the SPAS. Notice how the blue line(silenced) ends before the red line does.

Where the line actually ends is the tip of the effective range. Anything outside of that range, you hit absolutely nothing. I've had someone spamming the hell out of a silenced AA-12 right in front of me and not get hit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 16, 2010)

i rarely use my killstreaks.  it's hard to find a safe spot on the map to just wait for an airdrop.


----------



## Newton (Feb 16, 2010)

9 - 1


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah thanks for the information Chemistry.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 16, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> You need stopping power on a silenced sniper rifle unless you're using the EBR.
> 
> 
> All this silencer talk is killing me, so I'll give you guys the facts so we don't ever have to talk about this again.
> ...



cool post.  

as for the tac insert, it wasn't one, and i didn't see a red flare.  i don't know how a guy can spawn on a roof and kill me not 2 seconds after i killed him.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 16, 2010)

The spawning system on MW2 is kinda bunk. As this one dude said in a youtube video, real good player but can't remember his name, it's like IW gave everyone martyrdom spawns cause they spawn close to where they were killed thus giving them a high chance of killing whoever killed them.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

3 more fmj kills till extended mags


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> 9 - 1



I think the best i've done on SnD is 13-4, i want to go and play some now


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

8-0 is sexier than 9-1


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> A few nights ago I kept running into snipers with with Wazoos and M1014s, my first thought was "Fucking Gecka is on ps3"





Fuck those posers

Bitches don't know bout my 'kimbo rafficas


----------



## Newton (Feb 16, 2010)

I've done 7 - 0 is that sexy? 

I once went to the opposite bomb and went prone for lulz

The entire enemy team came to it thinking the bomb was there after I died


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> I've done 7 - 0 is that sexy?
> 
> I once went to the opposite bomb and went prone for lulz
> 
> The entire enemy team came to it thinking the bomb was there after I died


Yes it is



fucking genius bro

kinda like my smoke grenade at the opposite site idea


----------



## Newton (Feb 16, 2010)

That's what gave me the idea 

I believe I can use /brofist here?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 16, 2010)

........... 
...................__ 
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸ 
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\ 
........('(...´...´.... ¯~/'...') 
.........\.................'...../ 
..........''...\.......... _.·´ 
............\..............( 

well deserved


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2010)

Has there been any more info on upcoming DLC?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 17, 2010)

Went 28-1 on team deathmatch highrise with thermal + fmj waz00, and m1014

bling
cold blooded pro
steady aim pro

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck yeaaaaaaaaaah

also 1 more fmj killpek


----------



## Gecka (Feb 17, 2010)

EXTENDED MAGS BABY

for Raffica and wazoo in the same matchpek

Question:

Do yall ever be dicks and let your teammates go into a room first and just wait back in case he dies?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 17, 2010)

Susano said:


> Confirmed
> 
> he's a troll
> 
> ...



Got my akimbo rafficas and steady aim

See you on the battlefield in 2 days, since tomorrow i'll be swamped with work


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2010)

it's be nice if u could hand signal to ur teammates, so u know which direction to go, or when one person is gonna move forward and needs cover, etc...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 17, 2010)

You can. That's what voice chat is for.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

Susano said:


> Is there a certain reason you feel the need to call people who are wrong retards or the constant ""s though?
> 
> I'm just wondering
> 
> Regardless of right or wrong the way you respond to most things that do not agree with your opinions or whatever is a bit immature/childish imo


People who continuously state erroneous things, _especially_ after it's been explained several times before, even moreso if I was the one that did so, annoys the fuck out of me. If people continue to be uninformed whilst there is easily acquired information out there, do not expect me to be patient with them. So if you want me to be nice, do not post retarded shit like "wtf are you talking about it DOES reduce range, that why theres a red bar on the range when you put one on..." and you'll be fine. =]


Amanomurakumo said:


> @Hangat?r: Dude relax. You're acting exactly like the "elitist fucks" you so hate that inhabit SRK. Even though you are right.



You realize there's a big fucking difference, right? Right here I was being elitist to someone who falsely stated information as if it were fact, without having any basis for it than looking at the pretty bars and feeling that most people feel the same way as he does. I have little patience for morons, blame Linkin Park/Blink 182/Green Day/Slipknot/other shitty band fans in the MD for years for that. There's a difference between being an asshole for the sake of it and justified elitism.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2010)

voice chat sucks it's N word this and F word that, forget about it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2010)

alright, explain this one.  There was a couple of enemies in highrise.  I managed to make to the cranes and up all the way to the real high part.  I started shooting one of the enemies with my new wa2000.  I must have hit him 10 times, didn't die!  he wasn't even moving, just had his back to me.  He didn't have his name or green showing, wtf was that?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

Probably lag.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2010)

could be, but i was killing guys on the ground, and i got an assist on another guy.  I think i even had stopping power on...

anyway i abandoned tar21, fuck it, would rather make my scar hot shit until i get an acr.  also am abandoning the barett for a wa2000.  seems like a real sniper rifle, for people, not tanks.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

TAR + silencer is good, though. Just learn to control your fire. Bursting is your friend.


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 17, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> could be, but i was killing guys on the ground, and i got an assist on another guy.  I think i even had stopping power on...
> 
> anyway i abandoned tar21, fuck it, would rather make my scar hot shit until i get an acr.  also am abandoning the barett for a wa2000.  seems like a real sniper rifle, for people, not tanks.



If you're using the SCAR, use Sleight of Hand with it. REALLY sexy combo. You'll never get caught reloading again with it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> The issue of range and silencers has come up many times and settled many times, yet your retarded ass comes here to stir that shit back up. No. So fuck off, you damn moron.



Yeah like i havent got better things to do other read all posts amirite? And you act like i was here when those questions are answered, lol your the moron. 

Also yes your an asshole dont use confusion as a scapegoat. Loneliness kills dude, get some help.


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2010)

Planning to have a lulzy day today, gonna troll and irritate people who trash talk



Gecka said:


> Question:
> 
> Do yall ever be dicks and let your teammates go into a room first and just wait back in case he dies?



All the time 

Hey, If they wanna run in guns ablazing, I just let them 

Also between my friends and I, If 1 person has a good streak going, the others play scapegoat for him

Like "Yo I think there's a guy there, let me check it out first"

It usually ends in someone getting nuked 


Do you all listen to music when playing? I don't in SnD, but I notice in Ground War I play significantly better with it because the amount of noise in game is sometimes distracting


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

Vault said:


> Yeah like i havent got better things to do other read all posts amirite? And you act like i was here when those questions are answered, lol your the moron.
> 
> Also yes your an asshole dont use confusion as a scapegoat. Loneliness kills dude, get some help.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 17, 2010)

started on my 4th prestige today


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2010)

HELL YESSS

Some serious assholes were fucking up my team

Got angry and got the most fucking satisfying nuke I've ever had

EVER


----------



## Creator (Feb 17, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> started on my 4th prestige today



How do you do it?

Doesnt it frustrate you when you look down the list of custom classes and you see your custom classes arent there? 

I mean i was suicidal the first 10 levels. Even more suicidal the next 10, and now at 42/43, i am calmer since i have everything for my M4 unlocked. I have my stinger with Cold Blooded and Ninja Pro. 

One last question. Do the The Prestige challenges carry over?


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2010)

Creator said:


> How do you do it?
> 
> Doesnt it frustrate you when you look down the list of custom classes and you see your custom classes arent there?
> 
> ...



Nope, by level 5 I'm good.

And yes, the green challenges carry over, but not the regular ones, also Flashbang Veteran, Stun Veteran, Silent veteran, Knife veteran and Last Stand veteran don't carry over


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 17, 2010)

Creator said:


> *1*How do you do it?
> 
> *2*Doesnt it frustrate you when you look down the list of custom classes and you see your custom classes arent there?
> 
> ...



*1.* lol, its easy, I just prestige

*2.* I like the challenge. I know I will still be playing this game come December, so why not make it as challenging as possible and go all the way to prestige 10? I get bored easily when nothing is changing. 

I am good enough of a player not to need cold blooded or ninja pro - I specifically love not using cold blooded and unsilencing my guns - makes people come to me and then I blow their face off with my spaz 

*3.* the prestige challenges for your guns and kill streaks do carry over, but the last 4 challenges don't. the last 4 challenges can be completed in one play through from level 1 to 70 - if you put ur mind to it, so its no big deal.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 17, 2010)

Damn, i'd be 4th prestige by now if i didn't fucking hate that game at times.


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm prestiging again soon


----------



## Gecka (Feb 17, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> could be, but i was killing guys on the ground, and i got an assist on another guy.  *I think i even had stopping power on*...



on the WA2000?

with or without silencer


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 17, 2010)

I ain't prestiging but today was a great day being a sniper...some guy on the other team I could just tell hated me cause I kept sniping him while he would try to snipe me.

I decided to use the ACR with cold blooded pro and ninja pro and it served me well in the first two matches and then it didn't when I had to go head to head against a team and it couldn't stop there stopping power pro guns.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2010)

Gecka said:


> on the WA2000?
> 
> with or without silencer



without, i just opened the wa, my boy told me use stopping power but i found out it's useless without silencer


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2010)

SP on Wazoo is useless, so feel free to roshambo your boy. The only reason to have SP on a Sniper is the stomach modifier, I believe. But seeing as the WA-2000 has none, SP just plains sucks. Cold-Blooded is soooo much better.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 17, 2010)

Getting a lot of joy from the FAMAS at the moment. Not exactly sure why that is though, I've used it a couple of times in the past and never really been its biggest fan. I've usually prefered the M16 tbh. I've found a setup which includes the FAMAS with a silencer and akimbo Magnums as the secondary. The default perk setup of SOH, Stopping Power, and Steady Aim actually works pretty well with it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 17, 2010)

^the only reason I love the FAM16 is because it is like the BR in Halo 3; basically the first shooter I played on console. 

Silencer is useless to me without stopping power.



Emma Bradley said:


> I hate Estate and Rust -- worse maps ever
> 
> Derail, Wastland and Karachi are pretty good. Although I don't mind the maps, I'll still try my best, which is usually pretty good



I almost always quit once I'm forced to play Estate. Wasteland also. Wasteland is probable the most poorly designed map in the game.


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2010)

Wasteland is teh sex :ho


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2010)

got an acog on my scar, fucking sucks but i want that thermal.  

got sitrep perk, how to use?


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2010)

haha, ok, guessing it's not useful.  man, acog scope on AR is much more useful than on a sniper.  Using acog to snipe was torture.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 17, 2010)

Hit level 60 first time today.  If my dad wasn't so into this game I would sell it and put the money towards StarCraft 2.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2010)

that's out on the PC?


----------



## West Egg (Feb 17, 2010)

Recently, I just switched from excessively using Thermal Barrett to using regular Intervention.

And, I must say, Intervention makes me feel slightly overpowered . Can't wait to get the Thermal on this thing.


----------



## Newton (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol Started using Tactical Layout yesterday, been having some fucking funny killcams today

I'll run into people at doorways, and immediately drop to the floor 

My day has consisted of epic games, coupled with some of the worst games I've ever had


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2010)

Why is it that no one outside of my party has even a slight bit of skill other than "kill kill kill "

Defending round goes great, enemy doesn't even plant once, then offensive round, I'm the only one even getting to the second bomb consistently, and basically solo defended it for 35 seconds against the entire enemy team waiting on own my team to come support, I stop 4 diffusion attempts, rack up a 10 kill streak, run out of ammo and take one of the enemy gun and keep defending. I die and it immediately gets diffused

/rant I am so fucking frustrated right now 

Also, stealth bomber is pretty lulzy

And I wish if you finish a challenge you haven't unlocked yet you still got the title/emblem

I've done Ultimate Sacrifice, the one for 6 kills with a Stealth bomber and Enemy of the State numerous times, but because I don't have the challenges unlocked I don't get shit

Ahh well

How have you guys' games been going?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 18, 2010)

West Egg said:


> Recently, I just switched from excessively using Thermal Barrett to using regular Intervention.
> 
> And, I must say, Intervention makes me feel slightly overpowered . Can't wait to get the Thermal on this thing.



intervention is garbage, sways everywhere.



Susano said:


> Lol Started using Tactical Layout yesterday, been having some fucking funny killcams today
> 
> I'll run into people at doorways, and immediately drop to the floor
> 
> My day has consisted of epic games, coupled with some of the worst games I've ever had



what is tac layout? I think i'll end up killing people in hilarious ways if i get good enough.



Susano said:


> Why is it that no one outside of my party has even a slight bit of skill other than "kill kill kill "
> 
> Defending round goes great, enemy doesn't even plant once, then offensive round, I'm the only one even getting to the second bomb consistently, and basically solo defended it for 35 seconds against the entire enemy team waiting on own my team to come support, I stop 4 diffusion attempts, rack up a 10 kill streak, run out of ammo and take one of the enemy gun and keep defending. I die and it immediately gets diffused
> 
> ...



had stealth bomber 2x, didn't kill nobody


----------



## Gecka (Feb 18, 2010)

my game varied tonight

some games i was MVP

some i even went negative by about 1

but they were usually all bullshit deaths

nubtubs, burst weps, or my ally gave away my position

oh god i fucking hate it when you have an incompetent team


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2010)

I played with the full spectrum of idiots over the course of today 



narutosimpson said:


> what is tac layout? I think i'll end up killing people in hilarious ways if i get good enough.



Basically, it switches the Couch/Prone button with the Knife button

So until you're accustomed to it, everytime you want to knife, you end up going prone 

The trade off is that since you control crouch/prone with the thumb you aim with, when you encounter an enemy, you can immediately go prone (drop shot) usually resulting in you killing them.

Its great


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 18, 2010)

interesting, and this is a high level technique?


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2010)

High level? Well most of the so called "best" players (on youtube and such) use it, and my game has improved with it alot, so I'd definitely recommend it

But you can get by fine without it too, its a matter of preference I guess, especially with all those Marathon/Lightweight/Commando guys, knifing encounters are more frequent nowadays, and with tactical you mostly lose those knife battles


----------



## Gecka (Feb 18, 2010)

Lmao

I was on derail, and happened to be in the enemy spawn

so i ended up using my M1014 more than my sniper that round

shit's crazy when you use a shotgun more than a sniper rifle with your sniper class on a sniper map


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 18, 2010)

Susano said:


> So until you're accustomed to it, everytime you want to knife, you end up going prone



I still do this sometimes. O as melee has significantly dropped my knifing speed and aim...

But drop shots are too sexy. Nothing like popping around a corner and dropping, only to see all these bullets fly above you.

But I wish you could customize the button layout. I hate games that don't allow it...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^the only reason I love the FAM16 is because it is like the BR in Halo 3; basically the first shooter I played on console.
> 
> Silencer is useless to me without stopping power.



Cold-blooded + Silencer + Ninja is sexy as hell, man.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 18, 2010)

Haven't played online in like 2 days. Been helping my friend Brian with Spec Ops. The first Spec Op mission I did way back when I got the game was Sniper Fi with my friend James and to me at the time is was so damn hard! After doing it again with Brian the other day I could probably do it alone now. Pretty cool to see how much I've improved.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 18, 2010)

MW2 is over


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 18, 2010)

»Stillmatic« said:


> MW2 is over


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 18, 2010)

thermal on my scar, it's like an automatic sniper now !  lol

so i got a pavelow for the first time via care package, i thought i control it but i guess i don't .  Anyway, got 17 kills, highest ever for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> There is alway the ps3 , hack free and more people to party with.



PS3's been hacked.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 18, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> PS3's been hacked.



I don't recall ever seeing a hacked game, EVER.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 18, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> PS3's been hacked.





The only PS3 hack I've come across for MW2 is the one that unlocks all titles, emblems, spec ops stars, trophies, and 10th prestige.


----------



## Ito (Feb 18, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> The only PS3 hack I've come across for MW2 is the one that unlocks all titles, emblems, spec ops stars, trophies, and 10th prestige.



The all titles/emblems hack doesn't work.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 18, 2010)

Well nevermind that then


----------



## Creator (Feb 18, 2010)

The PS3 hacks are the top 100 or so on the List. They dont even have a rank for their level. Have like 18K K/D ratio and have 10K kill streak. 

Some also have negative K/D. 

Its been hacked, but not at the level of 360 of PC. I think this is the first time i have seen the PS3 actually hacked.


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2010)

Ditto, I have yet to see any kind of hacked lobby or fucked up games other than Care Package glitching


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 18, 2010)

I came across the care package glitch once on Domination in Karachi. But the two bastards doing it didn't even use it to help win. They just sat back on the SEAL spawn near C. By the end of the game that spot had like 12 sentry guns. We had lost C by the end too since they never left that spot


----------



## Ito (Feb 18, 2010)

Creator said:


> The PS3 hacks are the top 100 or so on the List. They dont even have a rank for their level. Have like 18K K/D ratio and have 10K kill streak.
> 
> Some also have negative K/D.
> 
> Its been hacked, but not at the level of 360 of PC. I think this is the first time i have seen the PS3 actually hacked.



Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare was hacked as well. It's not necessarily the PS3 being hacked, it's more the games _for_ the system being hackable.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 18, 2010)

The leaderboards were hacked awhile back for ps3....but it doesn't really bother me that much.
I got a double kill today with the Spas 12 which made me feel good


----------



## Gecka (Feb 18, 2010)

?Stillmatic? said:


> MW2 is over


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 18, 2010)

I've begun to really dislike Estate. I can never get a good rhythm on that map and the house is a virtual deathtrap.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 18, 2010)

at4 up that bitch


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 18, 2010)

It'll get me one kill until I get shot by someone hiding upstairs. 

On another note, I used to hate the ACOG, especially on snipers but after raping just now in Highrise with the M21EBR, I quite like it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 18, 2010)

at4 in estate is garbage, u gotta thump the shit out of that house.  But don't try thumping me, i have an "estate" specific close, blast shield and danger close


----------



## Gecka (Feb 18, 2010)

at4 does more damage, and can have the same amount of reserve(1) if you have scavenger


----------



## ChompRock (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh my god, I just got crushed by a care package in the game winning kill cam...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 18, 2010)

ChompRock said:


> Oh my god, I just got crushed by a care package in the game winning kill cam...



how lame


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 18, 2010)

ChompRock said:


> Oh my god, I just got crushed by a care package in the game winning kill cam...





That's the type of challenge you always complete accidentally unless you find a really dumb camper who doesn't notice a flare's been put on him.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 18, 2010)

flares don't stick right?


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 18, 2010)

ChompRock said:


> Oh my god, I just got crushed by a care package in the game winning kill cam...



I've done that to a few people, it's always hilarious when it happens.

I truly want to get a Emergency Airdrop winning kill on 4 people or more, but I don't think that's possible in a legit game....or maybe just hard as hell.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 18, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I've done that to a few people, it's always hilarious when it happens.
> 
> I truly want to get a Emergency Airdrop winning kill on 4 people or more, but I don't think that's possible in a legit game....or maybe just hard as hell.



My friend said that the other day. That would be truly epic if someone did it legit.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 18, 2010)

What the shit... this is like the 20th message I've received about doing a 10th prestige lobby. Yeah, let's pay $30 to get 5 extra class slots cause that's really the only point in doing that shit.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 18, 2010)

I get those all the time, too, and it's always like some 5 year old kid. Where the hell do these kids learn this shit? I blame the internet


----------



## Newton (Feb 18, 2010)

I've seen an emergency airdrop kill 5 people already on Underpass and though they were my teammates, I couldn't stop laughing at them, in the lobby after the guy was still freaking out.

I've been killed by a Care Package once 


I find that no matter how many times I do certain things they never get old 

I got All Pro for the 5th time yesterday, and got so excited I just proceeded to rape the shit out of the next team

Also collaterals and multi sprays always get me super hyped


----------



## Gecka (Feb 19, 2010)

Just went 9-1-0 on search at wasteland with a RUSH class

shit was funny

My class was

UMP silenced
At4
marathon pro
lightweight
ninja pro
with smoke and claymore


----------



## Newton (Feb 19, 2010)

Did they rage?

Its always 10x funnier when they rage and bitch


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you guys normally do Hardcore SnD or normal? I tend to do hardcore, sucks when I die and never know how.


----------



## ChompRock (Feb 19, 2010)

A few friends and I just wrecked an clan in TDM. They were playing so badly, "It was all for shit n' giggles", as someone put it.  Got things started with a first blood from a randomly lobbed semtex.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 19, 2010)

i've been having a sloppy day

trying out new classes, have yet to get afghan *at all*, barely got highrise, and skidrow was unpleasant to me when i got it

my 3 favorite maps abandoned me


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm getting close to prestiging again. It's tempting only cause I need another class slot but that means I'd need to prestige 2 more times.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 19, 2010)

This is gonna be awesome

Just convinced the entire lobby to do riot shield battle on search and destroy

riot shields

AWESOME


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 19, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> flares don't stick right?



It's more about making sure the flare lands in a spot that guarantees someone is under it (the best targets being prone enemies that don't pay attention to what's not in front of them).


----------



## Gecka (Feb 19, 2010)

This is fucking awesome


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anybody play using earphones?

Shits so cash on FFA and Search.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 19, 2010)

Ahhhhh, prestiged again. Gonna try tactical layout this time around.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 19, 2010)

So i just had 7 successful rounds of riot shield only search and destroy

as in

everybody on each team using riot shields, c4, claymores, and rockets if a guy started using guns

fucking

awesome

susano

i have huge charisma getting a whole lobby to do that

do you have that much?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 19, 2010)

god i feel awesome


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, dunno what to say about tactical. I love dropshotting fools but I lose every knife fight


----------



## Gecka (Feb 19, 2010)

Amano, you should have played with me.

You'd have been proud


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 19, 2010)

I was thinking about it but losing all my weapons and attachments makes me dread Search and Destroy. Only in private matches do I ever get to do shit like have both teams w/all riot shields or shotguns or some other tomfoolery.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 19, 2010)

there aren't attachments on riot shields

plus it'd have been an easy way to level up fast

marathon and lightweight are already there

i think comando is the only thing you'd be missing(which isn't all to essential)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 19, 2010)

well the custom class with the shield has the rushing 3 so actually I could have.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> god i feel awesome



wanna do it? :bakichoi


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

So according to F1st, the comp on PS3 is a lot worse than on XBL.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 19, 2010)

the compliments?

dude, i can't stand rundown, it feels like every time i play that map, i'm getting it from all sides.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

Rundown is a great map, IMO.


----------



## blkchidori (Feb 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Rundown is a great map, IMO.



naw...all of the maps on Modern Warfare...especially Derail


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Rundown is a great map, IMO.



Urgh, one of my least favourite maps. 

It just isn't exciting to play..


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

Shottie, smoke 'nades and silenced main wep. It's a good combo, if you're not shit.


----------



## Newton (Feb 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> susano
> 
> i have huge charisma getting a whole lobby to do that
> 
> do you have that much?



I am cockblocked by my accent 

However for other modes I usually get people to do what I want

For example, in order to win demolition on Estate, If the bomb inside of the house is the second bomb, it is essential that the planting team get inside of the main room of the house, so as to stop the enemy from spawning inside , I can generally convince most people to follow my strategies, maybe because I'm usually on the top of the list 

I'm sure given the right lobby I could organize Riot Shield only, but I'm sure there'll be some cock who tries to fuck around, not to mention less PS3ers have mics

You win this round Gecka 







I like rundown, especially for SnD


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe I'll get MW2 for PS3, if I can ever borrow a copy and get accustomed to the controls first... You can map the fire and ADS to the triggers, right?


----------



## Creator (Feb 19, 2010)

So check this. Imagine a claymore is there next to a ladder. I see it, and my teammate climbs up the ladder. It activates and i get killed. 

Can someone explain how that works?


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 19, 2010)

It's a good day , got 2 nukes on the same day and that's saying something since a nuke coming from me is pretty rare. And the best thing was that i earned the 2nd one in the match after i got one the match before. now i can go on that week long ski trip to France without regrets. 

... is it just me or does no one really notice you when your on the ground in the shadow with cold-blooded, ninja and a silenced EBR. :ho


----------



## Newton (Feb 19, 2010)

:ho

Chalk 3 nukes up for Team NF so far today

Almost got back to backs like you, but rambo'd into 3 men for lulz and died on 24 the second time, the first one was just rape though, the nuke came when the domination score was like 50 or 60


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll start playing with team NF again once my work slows down a bit, it's been hectic this past week. :33


----------



## Newton (Feb 19, 2010)

No worries


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 19, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Shottie, smoke 'nades and silenced main wep. It's a good combo, if you're not shit.



This. This is what I mostly use.

Also, I'll play with Team NF soon as well, for the past couple of weeks there has been a sudden increase in my RL friends who got the game, so I've been playing with them a lot.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 19, 2010)

lately i find some domination teams i'm playing against don't capture any points.  it seems they are getting their asses whooped but they were only working on killing my team for a nuke, regardless of points.  MF's


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 19, 2010)

I think I fell too hard in love with Scavenger + Cold Blooded + Ninja + Silencer and forgot about the other combo's I use. 

I gotta start mixing it up more again, before things get too stale.

I should be on sometime this weekend, depends on my work schedule though.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 19, 2010)

Creator said:


> So check this. Imagine a claymore is there next to a ladder. I see it, and my teammate climbs up the ladder. It activates and i get killed.
> 
> Can someone explain how that works?



danger close


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 19, 2010)

Susano said:


> :ho
> 
> Chalk 3 nukes up for Team NF so far today
> 
> Almost got back to backs like you, but rambo'd into 3 men for lulz and died on 24 the second time, the first one was just rape though, the nuke came when the domination score was like 50 or 60


 I miss you guys 

Sorry i couldn't play the other day.....the minute you sent that invite, i had to go do some business


----------



## Newton (Feb 19, 2010)

No probs

We miss you too


----------



## Newton (Feb 19, 2010)

SnD is going great cruc :ho

Where's the rest of Team NF


----------



## Gecka (Feb 19, 2010)

Why is domination on rundown everybody's stupid decisions map?

For the first minute of the game, my team went without capping our first main flag, so I, who was in the enemy's spawn destroying them, had to go cap it myself


----------



## Newton (Feb 19, 2010)

I've learned _never_ to rely on my teammates outside of my friends for anything


----------



## Gecka (Feb 19, 2010)

But I have faith in humanity


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 19, 2010)

M16 is a monster gun, especially in search. Just unlocked it and I'm having some fun with it.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 19, 2010)

Not a good day for me.....kept getting killed by enemy spawns behind me on TDM. I really gotta figure out these spawns now cause I've been playing just domination and demolition for the past few weeks and im not used to spawns like that.
Plus one guy kept killing me 6 times in a building where he camped his ass off, somehow he would survive the grenades and flashbangs and still kill people....forunatley for us he timed out....thats what he gets for camping he lost all of his kills.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 19, 2010)

Susano said:


> SnD is going great cruc :ho
> 
> Where's the rest of Team NF



SnD was going very great actually. :ho
It's the game mode that has renewed my faith in MW2, lol.


----------



## Newton (Feb 19, 2010)

I know you loved that Highrise killcam 

We made a good team, us 4


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 19, 2010)

Yea, we did make a good team. 
There was one point where we were facing the same team of guys over and over,
and I could have sworn they were all Trini as well, judging from their speech and clan tags.


----------



## Newton (Feb 19, 2010)

That's why I muted them and took such pleasure in killing them


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 19, 2010)

man i really need to figure out how to start up chat cause its locked for some reason on mine......i dont even know the password to unlock either


----------



## Newton (Feb 19, 2010)

Mine was never locked, have you tried googling it?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 20, 2010)

Remember that Terminal Javelin spawn kill video i showed yall a while back?

well i tried it

on search and destroy

and got a double kill


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah I'm not gonna be playing much this week with Team NF sadly, I got a lot of days on the schedule and hardly have any time off at the moment.


----------



## HaagendazStudios (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't you guys get irritated that they did not make any dedicated servers for the mw2? Or did they already do that?


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 20, 2010)

Susano said:


> SnD is going great cruc :ho
> 
> Where's the rest of Team NF



I am still here, what happened?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2010)

Question for the PS3 players: Can you map the ADS and trigger to the trigger buttons on the DS3? I might follow F1st in trying the PS3 version.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 20, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> It's a good day , got 2 nukes on the same day and that's saying something since a nuke coming from me is pretty rare. And the best thing was that i earned the 2nd one in the match after i got one the match before. now i can go on that week long ski trip to France without regrets.
> 
> ... is it just me or does no one really notice you when your on the ground in the shadow with cold-blooded, ninja and a silenced EBR. :ho



its not you...and it gets better when its upgraded to pro.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 20, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Question for the PS3 players: Can you map the ADS and trigger to the trigger buttons on the DS3? I might follow F1st in trying the PS3 version.



how do you do that on xbox 360?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2010)

It's that way by standard. Bumpers are 'nades, triggers are weapon trigger and ADS. Makes more sense to have a trigger as, ya know, a trigger.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 20, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> It's that way by standard. Bumpers are 'nades, triggers are weapon trigger and ADS. Makes more sense to have a trigger as, ya know, a trigger.



yeah, its the same thing in PS3. there is the standard setup and the tactical setup, lefty, flipped. I use tactical. and you can invert all of the buttons and triggers too.


----------



## Newton (Feb 20, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I am still here, what happened?



You missed some epic SnD, and some wicked killcams

Like Cruc's "FLYING SPASTASTIC HEADSHOT"

We just had alot of fun is all


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 20, 2010)

I think I would never get a nuke...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 20, 2010)

^^ I tell myself that and there has been at least 6 times where I could have gotten a nuke but didn't cause I didn't have it in my killstreak.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 20, 2010)

I could have gotten a nuke 3 times but never had it unlocked....I've only gotten it once


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 20, 2010)

whats the site that shows u what level u get different titles and emblems at?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Space Jam (Feb 20, 2010)

U didn't have to be such a smart ass u couldve just not replied at all


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 20, 2010)

Hangatyr loves being a smart-ass because he sort of get off on it.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> U didn't have to be such a smart ass u couldve just not replied at all


And climbers could've not climbed mountains.


Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Hangatyr loves being a smart-ass because he sort of get off on it.


Though with folk like you it's not much of a challenge.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 20, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> whats the site that shows u what level u get different titles and emblems at?


----------



## Newton (Feb 20, 2010)

12 - 1 

Day is going pretty good so far


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 20, 2010)

Magnum's are so much fun to run around with, especially on small compact maps where you can plant random claymores and get kills.


----------



## Space Jam (Feb 20, 2010)

your not better than anyone else


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mcdxo2EBvwg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 20, 2010)

are you back to being a ass again...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2010)

*an        ass


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 20, 2010)

what is "the infected" title all about? infected with what?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2010)

It's either when you knife someone who has it that you get the title or when you get knifed.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 20, 2010)

Infected is when you get knifed by someone with the title

STD is when you knife someone


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 20, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> *an        ass



sorry i didn't know this was english class....

Got 9-4 on SnD......decent but I was 0-3 in the beginning so it was a pretty big jump


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 20, 2010)

Susano said:


> You missed some epic SnD, and some wicked killcams
> 
> Like Cruc's "FLYING SPASTASTIC HEADSHOT"
> 
> We just had alot of fun is all



Lol, I remember that. We were all running for the final kill. I love SnD. 

Best I ever went was 8-0.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 20, 2010)

And gecka's record of 9-1-0 is still unbroken


----------



## Newton (Feb 20, 2010)

I was 11 - 0, but ended at 12 - 1 

You best do better Gecka, I'm breaking that by next week, also, almost got the ace again


----------



## Newton (Feb 20, 2010)

A month isn't much to me, wonder what it will consist of though


----------



## Gecka (Feb 20, 2010)

I love it when people think they're safe when they travel in groups

but then suddenly

AT4 TO THE FUCKING FAAAAAACE


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 20, 2010)

Susano said:


> A month isn't much to me, wonder what it will consist of though



true but I still would have wanted it at the same time....but 360 has more players and microsoft is BIG so they usually get everything.


----------



## Ito (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope they bring back some older maps from the first Modern Warfare.


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 20, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I love it when people think they're safe when they travel in groups
> 
> but then suddenly
> 
> AT4 TO THE FUCKING FAAAAAACE



:ho heh thats dirty. I like it.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 20, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I love it when people think they're safe when they travel in groups
> 
> but then suddenly
> 
> AT4 TO THE FUCKING FAAAAAACE



or a rpg I got a bunch of double and a few triple kills with it today when I unlocked it


----------



## Gecka (Feb 20, 2010)

ugh

RPG just doesn't do it for me

sure you have 1 reserve, but so does AT4 if you have scavenger

AT4 flies straight as an arrow, RPG is pretty much a suicide bomb it's so close range


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 20, 2010)

you can fire it from far away but I had scavenger for it and it really helps out in demolition when your trying to clear out a room with the bombsite.
To me the RPG flies straight and direct except when your trying to shoot down something of course which can be really hard....but its really fun being an asshole with it lol


check this vid out it got me into the rpg


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 20, 2010)

u guys are noobs


----------



## Mahdi (Feb 20, 2010)

Im so damn tired of campers!!


----------



## Al Capone inactive (Feb 20, 2010)

I´d played it today the first time on PS3. I hate playing Ego-Shooters with Gamepad, because i haven´t the control over the situation.
Well, although the Multiplayer, espacially Team Deathmatch are to caotic. 
It´s only luck and a few skill, because every gamer run through the map with continouse fire.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 20, 2010)

its more chaotic on small maps cause the enemy spawns come out everywhere


----------



## ChompRock (Feb 20, 2010)

Tac Knife+Commando Pro+STD Title

Tere's going to be a hell of a lot of STDs going around


----------



## Gecka (Feb 20, 2010)

Went 18-4 on search at Afghan


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riYcLMRV22M[/YOUTUBE]

this vid really is good considering if you want a ton of kills and still play for the objective.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 20, 2010)

Incredibly frustrating matches... I'm getting sick of the spawn system in this game.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 21, 2010)

Hidden sex scene? 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B58EHgBxBUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

ChompRock said:


> Tac Knife+Commando Pro+STD Title
> 
> Tere's going to be a hell of a lot of STDs going around



Sounds like my saturday night :ho

Awesome day today


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Niko Bellic said:


> Hidden sex scene?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B58EHgBxBUE[/YOUTUBE]








Anyways, today was a great day, went 13-3 with my riot shield class.

Then went on to destroy with my danger close class and destroyed the other team.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 21, 2010)

Did sexcellent today with my friends on search

i've stopped doing anything but rush when playing s&d, unless they're rushing too or it doesn't work the first few times


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 21, 2010)

on the topic of grenades, since when do people use term "cook" grenades.  I always thought a person "cocked" a grenade.  Like cocking a pistol.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 21, 2010)

I've always heard cooked, at least for frag grenades


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2010)

Nah, it's cooking because you're holding onto it and letting the timer go on.

Cocking is done immediately, whereas cooking takes a few seconds.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 21, 2010)

i thought decocking=cooking


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 21, 2010)

or uncocking


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 21, 2010)

I lol'd.....


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2010)

u gay


I'm gonna sell MW2 and get MW1.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> u gay
> 
> 
> I'm gonna sell MW2 and get MW1.



Poor you...You get ass-raped by them in MW2, eh? 

Or you just made a poor attempt of being sarcastic..


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

MW1 was not that good 

inb4 Reaper is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or retard


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Poor you...You get ass-raped by them in MW2, eh?
> 
> Or you just made a poor attempt of being sarcastic..


Nope, simply getting tired of the game. And if I'm the one getting ass-raped, what does that mean about what's happening to you? Because I'm still beyond you in every aspect. =p


Susano said:


> MW1 was not that good
> 
> inb4 Reaper is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or retard



He's both.

And MW1 is a far more balanced game than MW2.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 21, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> u gay
> 
> 
> I'm gonna sell MW2 and get MW1.



nope.....

Just got killed by an epic knife throw across the map and then bouncing off the ground to hit me......I added the guy as a friend and he was shocked too when I told him where I was hit (Scrapyard)


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

More balanced or not, I just don't have as much fun playing MW1, but to each their own


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 21, 2010)

Just went 50-3 on domination today....two chopper gunners with hardline


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> MW1 was not that good
> 
> inb4 Reaper is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or retard



Thank you, dear.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 21, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riYcLMRV22M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> this vid really is good considering if you want a ton of kills and still play for the objective.



This happened to me one match. They purposely lost the second one and then used a nuke to win the third one. They were acting like douche bags saying how good we were when obviously my team was full of noobs.


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

FUCK YES GECKA 10 - 0


FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

FUCKIN ACE  WHILE LAST ALIVE

Brandon was witness 

Ended on 14 - 2


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> *MW1 was not that good*
> 
> inb4 Reaper is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or retard


 WHAT?!


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 21, 2010)

Riot Shield + Throwing Knife + SnD = One fun ass time.


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

That's just my opinion, I enjoyed it, and played alot, but I didn't find it _that_ great


----------



## Gecka (Feb 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> FUCK YES GECKA 10 - 0
> 
> 
> FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP



Nice job

But was it a rush class on wasteland?

Also, played with amano today

he witnessed me getting my AC 130 with a rush class in the first 2 minutes, and going 28-1-1


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

Rush on Invasion 

I hid like a bitch after the 10th though 

But the last guy was far from me, so it wouldn't have mattered



Gecka said:


> Also, played with amano today
> 
> he witnessed me getting my AC 130 with a rush class in the first 2 minutes, and going 28-1-1



Epic 

You should get some gameplay up


----------



## Gecka (Feb 21, 2010)

Touche


Rush ftw


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

Its true


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 21, 2010)

He went 26-0 with 6-5 mins left on the clock. Ludicrous I say! The other team was getting raped.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 21, 2010)

only thing i didnt like about cod4 was overgrown and bloc, i hate sniper friendly maps


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2010)

I liked the fact that you could actually snipe in that game.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 21, 2010)

Wasteland is a snipers paradise......


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

I am able to snipe in mw2 easily


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 21, 2010)

M40A3 was a beast, no sniper rifle in mw2 comes close to it


----------



## Ito (Feb 21, 2010)

?Stillmatic? said:


> M40A3 was a beast, no sniper rifle in mw2 comes close to it



The Intervention is the new M40A3. Both rifles suck, though.


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

6th time charm, here we go again 

Lvl 25 please come quickly


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 21, 2010)

lol wow susano your just beasting through the ranks


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 21, 2010)

You've prestiged six times? 

Why?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe he needs the extra classes. 

Speaking of which, almost all youtube comments consist of someone trying to get people to join 10th prestige lobbies for MS points or through Paypal. Why people do it is beyond me.


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

I need a reason? 

I like prestiging, having nothing really forces you to think and adapt, and then when you use those strategies with your good gear, you own alot


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 21, 2010)

Well im not prestiging anymore cause I hate losing all the perks I worked my ass for, i dont really care anymore about the new badges


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm stopping at 3rd prestige cause all I really wanted was 2 extra classes. Though, I hate the way the emblem looks so for vanities sake, I might prestige 4 times.


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

You should do it 9 times


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 21, 2010)

where are you stopping at susano?


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

Most likely 9

That gold skull bullshit is just ugly, plus too many boosters. I get my last extra class at 9, so it seems about right

You not gonna prestige at all anymore?


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 21, 2010)

Do I need a silencer on my M16 if I have Cold Blooded?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, unless you don't mind appearing as a big red dot everytime you squeeze the trigger on your nubgun.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> Most likely 9
> 
> That gold skull bullshit is just ugly, plus too many boosters. I get my last extra class at 9, so it seems about right
> 
> You not gonna prestige at all anymore?



probably not....i'll think about it but I like everything I've unlocked now and its too hard to give it all up agains just for a few titles and emblems


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

I see what you mean

I tried staying at 70 after a prestiged once, but I found it got old having and using the same stuff after a while


----------



## Ito (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm at prestige nine. Do I regret it? Yes. Yes, I do.


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

Booster


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 21, 2010)

If I were to go there high, it'd be for the 9 lives title. Just cause it looks awesome, and I like the cat.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> Booster



Boosting that high would take way too long

Hacking on the other hand...

I'm able to prestige again.....

And I'm already bored and want another custom class

What title will i get for 4th prestige if there is one?

I know 5th prestige is 5 sided fistagon which is epic as fuck


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

4th is "4 the record" with the grass background

I wore 5 sided fistagon for about 3/4 of my 5th prestige


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 21, 2010)

GOT MY 2ND NUKE!!!!!!!!!!!!

ACR with Scavenger Pro, Cold Blooded Pro, Ninja Pro

I recommend not head to head confrontations with this gun its not gonna be able to handle against someone with Stopping Power Pro. Fight from faraway and luckily the ACR is very accurate.


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice job man


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm still looking for my first nuke.


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

The first is always the hardest man

I know for a fact that you'll get it


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 21, 2010)

I need to play with better people to get a nuke. Most of the time my team sucks and I end up getting killed from behind one someone was looking in that direction. They kill him after the fact I die.


----------



## Ito (Feb 21, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm still looking for my first nuke.



Same here. It's difficult.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 21, 2010)

nuke was easy to get when the game first came out, now ur harriers, chopper gunners, helicopters etc get shot down really quickly. stinger owns too much imo


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

The chopper gunner is the key, as well as not being hasty, just get the first 7 slowly, and proceed to nuke

But yeah having good teammates makes it much easier

What my friends and I do, is that when one has the CG, the others put on rush classes, and head to near their spawn/run around to kill the guys with stingers



»Stillmatic« said:


> nuke was easy to get when the game first came out, now ur harriers, chopper gunners, helicopters etc get shot down really quickly. stinger owns too much imo



I'm actually glad that this is so. Now a 25 streak is actually game-ending worthy as opposed to 7


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> Nice job man



Thanks

@BrandonHeat-Try playing with team NF, I'm sure if we covered you and helped you out on the way you could get it soon enough.
The best way from what I learned in getting the nuke is staying defensive and not going all out rushing on a team, slowly move around and don't run around way too much because the enemy can predict then where your at.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 21, 2010)

cold blood+stinger is the shit, but i still get nuked like a friend.

half way to thermal wa2000.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 21, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Thanks
> 
> @BrandonHeat-Try playing with team NF, I'm sure if we covered you and helped you out on the way you could get it soon enough.
> The best way from what I learned in getting the nuke is staying defensive and not going all out rushing on a team, slowly move around and don't run around way too much because the enemy can predict then where your at.



I got as close as 19 kills and then I die. I play with NF as much but with people like Susano getting 30+ kills all the time, it makes it harder to get a nuke.


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey you see how we roll

All you gotta say is "its my turn"

And all we do is defend you 

Which is why you should get a mic, you see how we coordinate Claymores and tell each other when we have the CG, so half can pull back and defend the body while the others looks for stinger-ers, it helps greatly


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm looking into getting a mic, it's on my to do list. 

Recommendations are welcomed.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 21, 2010)

i really need to get a mic.....


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes you do

Brandon - Those Turtle Beach headsets and what not are super hyped up

I have a regular Motorola Bluetooth Headset which I used for my phone, and that works fine for me, any bluetooth mic would work, so its up to you


----------



## Gecka (Feb 21, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> He went 26-0 with 6-5 mins left on the clock. Ludicrous I say! The other team was getting raped.



It's sad that they didn't even get to the halfway mark when we won I think they stopped at 4300 points


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 21, 2010)

Turtle Beach's are supposed to be the best


----------



## Gecka (Feb 21, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I need to play with better people to get a nuke. Most of the time my team sucks and I end up getting killed from behind one someone was looking in that direction. They kill him after the fact I die.



One of the musts for getting a nuke is having teammates you can rely on, so randoms it's gonna be near impossible

The only reason I got mine with randoms was because I was playing with a guy who was also going for a nuke, so we covered each others back, and I managed to get my nuke first. Next round, I let him get his nuke(which he did ^__^)

Sadly I didn't friend him


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, my chopper gets shot sometimes even before it arrives lol. Playing it with buddies and mic's is definitely a plus. Also isn't it better just to use ac130 instead of chopper? Chopper gets shot down so easily it's annoying, while I've never seen someone shoot down a ac130. Is it even possible? 
I agree witht eh ACR. I used it for the first time today and it's freaking accurate. Especially good from far distance. It's really good in levels like derail, afghan, rundown.

Also on which system do you guys play this game on. Would love to play with you guys. I own it for the ps3.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 21, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, my chopper gets shot sometimes even before it arrives lol. Playing it with buddies and mic's is definitely a plus. Also isn't it better just to use ac130 instead of chopper? Chopper gets shot down so easily it's annoying, while I've never seen someone shoot down a ac130. Is it even possible?
> I agree witht eh ACR. I used it for the first time today and it's freaking accurate. Especially good from far distance. It's really good in levels like derail, afghan, rundown.
> 
> Also on which system do you guys play this game on. Would love to play with you guys. I own it for the ps3.



AC 130 takes several uses to get the hang of, whereas chopper gunner is extremely nub friendly


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 21, 2010)

Gecka said:


> AC 130 takes several uses to get the hang of, whereas chopper gunner is extremely nub friendly


I've never used the AC130. Anything I need to know about it? Just aim and shoot like the chopper? I got 11 kills easily. But that's when I have predator missile and Harrier strike as killstreaks. Getting to 5 kills is easy. And once I have my predator missile all hell breaks loose. But the chopper gunner really messes up my kill streak. I hate how long it takes for it to come flying towards it's destination. Mine gets shot down a lot before it even reaches it. Happened 2 times today . 

Also which weapons would you guys suggest. My current setup is:
Scar with Stopping Pro, Melee and slight of hand.


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

I've used both extensively and find the CG better for the Nuke, only on Scrapyard do I get more kills with AC-130

It possible to shoot down an AC-130, but it has 2 sets of flares, so it takes 3 Stinger shots, there if only 1 person is trying to take it down, by the time he actually shoots the third shot (either by suicide or scavenge) the time for the Ac-130 is almost up

I go into a lobby, see 2 Harriers and Pave Low up and noone is doing shit. I chuckle and equip my nuke 

Haohmaru, add me PSN - Crixpack


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

Swap out Stopping Power for Coldblooded in most cases, you'll get streaks much more once you get accustomed to the lower damage.

For the AC-130, switch your weapons fast and know the reload times (you get a feel for it) its best is you know the spawns well, because it takes a few seconds for the red boxes to show up around someone who has spawned, so firing the big shot at the spawn preemptively will net you the most trips/multis, and you need to lead (shoot ahead) with the other 2


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> Swap out Stopping Power for Coldblooded in most cases, you'll get streaks much more once you get accustomed to the lower damage.
> 
> For the AC-130, switch your weapons fast and know the reload times (you get a feel for it) its best is you know the spawns well, because it takes a few seconds for the red boxes to show up around someone who has spawned, so firing the big shot at the spawn preemptively will net you the most trips/multis, and you need to lead (shoot ahead) with the other 2


Sounds difficult. I'll try tomorrow. As for stopping power pro. I've really come used to it. It makes life much easier lol. I get at least 10-20 more kills because of it, Since my style of playing is offensive. I usually end up with 15-20 more kills than deaths. I'm asshamed to say it, but it's mostly because of stopping pro


----------



## Gecka (Feb 21, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I've never used the AC130. Anything I need to know about it? Just aim and shoot like the chopper? I got 11 kills easily. But that's when I have predator missile and Harrier strike as killstreaks. Getting to 5 kills is easy. And once I have my predator missile all hell breaks loose. But the chopper gunner really messes up my kill streak. I hate how long it takes for it to come flying towards it's destination. Mine gets shot down a lot before it even reaches it. Happened 2 times today .
> 
> Also which weapons would you guys suggest. My current setup is:
> Scar with Stopping Pro, Melee and slight of hand.



Don't wait for the reload on the big 105 mm shot, immediately switch to the smaller shots, then switch to the smallest, and back to the big shot which should have reloaded by then.

So continually hit the switch weapon button and predict where the ants() are going to be, and not where they are.

I prefer AC-130 if I'm going for objective based matches, but Chopper Gunner is great for deathmatch games and nuke getting if it's your first one. But given enough experience with the angel of death, you can get as many kills with ac 130 as the chopper gunner. 

Also AC 130 doesn't stay around as long as the CG


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 21, 2010)

Predicting where the enemies are going to be sounds difficult. How do you see the ants when you're flying? Do you have the same thermal or whatever you want to call it view, like when you're using the chopper gunner. Cause with the chopper gunner it's easy to see where the opponents are and easy to predict where they'll respawn as well.


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes it does 

both last 40 seconds, its on that site with the weapon stats you guys linked

Yes, its basically the same thermal sight, and its much easier if you know the spawn points of the map

I agree AC-130 is better for games like demo, call in the AC-130, constantly shoot at the bomb, guarantees no planting/defusing for 40 secs


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 21, 2010)

Cool. I'll be trying it out tomorrow. Any levels you guys would recommend using it in? Small levels like Highrise, Scrapyard, Favela, Afghan sound prefect for it. It just breaks my heart to see my dear CG getting shot down all the time snif snif.


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

Scrapyard for sure, Highrise is okay too depening on where everyone is (If they're spawning inside that area where the "A" flag is on domination, you're fucked with both AC-130 and CG, but if they're in the "C" area, the AC-130 is better)

Its more or less personal preference


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 21, 2010)

Highrise is cool on Domination if you can snipe and get to the top of the C flag building. I went 22 - 1 once up there because everyone was spawning at A and running out and I was just picking those fuckers off. The only 1 time I died it was a fucking harrier.

Also, just got the last few easier achievements I need for this game today. The ones for knifing an enemy without him knowing and for finding all intel items. Now all I need are 3 or 4 Spec Ops related achievements and I'll have all 1,000 points.


----------



## Newton (Feb 21, 2010)

We gotta organize a full team SnD

I've played with most of you but separately

Together we'll be unstoppable (as usual)


----------



## Gecka (Feb 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> Yes it does
> 
> both last 40 seconds, its on that site with the weapon stats you guys linked
> 
> ...



My bad, just checked, it feels like chopper gunner lasts longer because you are in it for longer, but it's 40 second timer doesn't start until it gets to to battlefield.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 22, 2010)

Panic said:


> Highrise is cool on Domination if you can snipe and get to the top of the C flag building. I went 22 - 1 once up there because everyone was spawning at A and running out and I was just picking those fuckers off. The only 1 time I died it was a fucking harrier.



You prolly weren't knocking off prestiged players, cuz I would have revenge killed you faster than you could say "OH SHI-"

And I would keep killing you until you decide to stop tactically inserting, assuming you had tactical insertions.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> You prolly weren't knocking off prestiged players, cuz I would have revenge killed you faster than you could say "OH SHI-"
> 
> And I would keep killing you until you decided to stop tactically inserting, assuming you had tactical insertions.



I had tactical insertion and I'm not sure of the ranks of the other players. I usually don't look. I'm personally a rank 50 2nd prestige and I still like places like that that a lot of people consider "cheating" LOL


----------



## Gecka (Feb 22, 2010)

Not really cheating, but what playlist was it?

Team Deathmatch or Domination?

If domination, you're a raging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that deserves to burn in hell
If TDM, good job


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

My friend dropped a crate on a guy on that safe roof already


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Not really cheating, but what playlist was it?
> 
> Team Deathmatch or Domination?
> 
> ...



It was Domination LMAO! Only if my team starts on C, though. Because Like I said, they swarm out of A and it's easy kills and I can also watch over B so if my team can keep A we can usually win.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 22, 2010)

i just figured out the auto-assist on multiplayer, haha, i'm getting way more kills now


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I've never used the AC130. Anything I need to know about it? Just aim and shoot like the chopper? I got 11 kills easily. But that's when I have predator missile and Harrier strike as killstreaks. Getting to 5 kills is easy. And once I have my predator missile all hell breaks loose. But the chopper gunner really messes up my kill streak. I hate how long it takes for it to come flying towards it's destination. Mine gets shot down a lot before it even reaches it. Happened 2 times today .
> 
> Also which weapons would you guys suggest. My current setup is:
> Scar with *Stopping Pro*, Melee and slight of hand.



Oh buddy....

Or should I say "Noob!"??


----------



## Creator (Feb 22, 2010)

Question to everyone.

How many use the Acog Scope regularly and prefer it other scopes? Be if for SMG/MG/Assault/Sniper. 

SMG has ACOG to unlock the Thermal. Thermal on a SMG, lol. 



Haohmaru said:


> Also which weapons would you guys suggest. My current setup is:
> *Scar with Stopping Pro*, Melee and slight of hand.



The setup i hate the most.  I alway lose in 50-50s with them. 


PS. If your planning on using Ac130. Use Danger Close Pro. It will completely, and i repeat, COMPLETELY DESTROY. The blast radius will be too much to avoid, and it cant be avoided even by Cold Blooded. Link up Nuke if you want. Your almost alway going to get it if you get AC130.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 22, 2010)

Lol at the stopping pro comments. I don't really care, whatever works, works. I'll be testing danger close pro with ac130 then.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2010)

Sold MW2.


----------



## Creator (Feb 22, 2010)

Yah. Its a little glitch that a guy found which resulted him getting like 120-2/3 K/D in a match. 

But its the most amazing combination. Works everytime. The sad thing is, IW still havent worked it out.


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

Using Danger Close Pro with the AC-130 will probabaly get you the nuke

Getting the AC-130 on the other hand, is an entirely different issue


----------



## Creator (Feb 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> Using Danger Close Pro with the AC-130 will probabaly get you the nuke
> 
> Getting the AC-130 on the other hand, is an entirely different issue



Well if you can get a Chopper Gunner, getting a AC130 is no different. 

Both require the same kills.


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

No I mean getting a 7 streak with DC Pro other than tubing is harder than with other red perks, you're at a bigger disadvantage


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Sold MW2.



Wow, just wow....


----------



## Creator (Feb 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> No I mean getting a 7 streak with DC Pro other than tubing is harder than with other red perks, you're at a bigger disadvantage



Then tube.  

No but seriously. It just depends on how much traffic the place has and if your a good camper aimer.


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

So I'm 34 - 7 

And the other 8 people on my don't have more than 9 kills 

mind you I'm lvl 13


----------



## Vault (Feb 22, 2010)

Susano im back soon


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 22, 2010)

Creator said:


> Question to everyone.
> 
> How many use the Acog Scope regularly and prefer it other scopes? Be if for SMG/MG/Assault/Sniper.



Was a big fan of the ACOG in MW1, but not this time around. I'll only use it to unlock thermal or if I just feel like using something different at the time. I feel like hinders your ability to acquire targets and is pretty obstructive.

Any sniper w/ acog + SoH pro is pretty fun to use though.


I didn't know you could get thermal on SMGs though lol. I'm gonna start using SMGs exclusively now.


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

Vault said:


> Susano im back soon



2 days til fucking rape  wednesday


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Sold MW2.



How come? 

I haven't actually played for a while either, but I've been too busy with work.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2010)

Got bored with it. Just couldn't find any enjoyment in playing it anymore. So I'm retrying MW1 for a day and if that gets dull, I'll just return it and save up for Super.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Got bored with it. Just couldn't find any enjoyment in playing it anymore. So I'm retrying MW1 for a day and if that gets dull, I'll just return it and save up for Super.



Fair enough. I'm basically going to use MW2 and FF13 to bind my time till Super comes out. Then when it finally does it'll be Ibuki's time to shine (praying she's not whored out).


----------



## Creator (Feb 22, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> I didn't know you could get thermal on SMGs though lol. I'm gonna start using SMGs exclusively now.



Yah. All the SMGs have it. Which is...weird.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 22, 2010)

UMP Bling: Silencer and Thermal seem to be a trend nowadays.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 22, 2010)

Thermal is shit. I'd rather rely on my own reflexes. I'm using harrier with Pavelow now. I'm gettign a lot of kills with the pavelow. It's surprisingly strong. I totally forgot that I prestiged 2 days ago. Need to unlock AC130 and CG again :S. And I wanted to test the AC130 today.. Need to level 4 more levels before I can unlock another killstreak. 

Susano you're crazy ahah. You Rambo too much. Good games though.


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

lol what else can i do when I'm level 19

I don't play for kills on demo though, if you noticed, I'm all about planting

You should see me go for kills 

GGs lol


----------



## Ito (Feb 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> lol what else can i do when I'm level 19
> 
> I don't play for kills on demo though, if you noticed, I'm all about planting
> 
> ...



You're awfully cocky nowadays.


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

So what if I am 

I don't claim to be the best, nor to I tell anyone else they're bad or undermine their achievements

I simply believe that I'm a good player, as are alot of people in this thread

Have I offended someone or something


----------



## Creator (Feb 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Thermal is shit. I'd rather rely on my own reflexes. I'm using harrier with Pavelow now. I'm gettign a lot of kills with the pavelow. It's surprisingly strong. I totally forgot that I prestiged 2 days ago. Need to unlock AC130 and CG again :S. And I wanted to test the AC130 today.. Need to level 4 more levels before I can unlock another killstreak.
> 
> Susano you're crazy ahah. You Rambo too much. Good games though.



Pavelow is as strong as the Chopper Gunner. Infact maybe stronger if you cant use the Chopper, like me. 

But that in itself is a problem. Pavelow only adds to your kill streak in two situations. 

1) You have died 0 times. 

2) Its the first Pave Low called into the game. 

Or its both at the same time. Which means you only get one chance to add to your kill streak, and thats after you start the game.


----------



## Ito (Feb 22, 2010)

Creator said:


> 1) You have died 0 times.



False. I've gotten up to my ninth killstreak and didn't get killed, and I didn't unlock my eleventh killstreak.


----------



## Creator (Feb 22, 2010)

I am just telling you what i heard. 

Damn, i cant find the video.


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

All I've heard is that they're glitched, and sometimes kills from legit PLs don't count, and sometimes kills from Care Package PLs do count


----------



## Tim (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm never playing public matches in this game again. Too annoying. Why did running around at 50 mph knifing people become more popular than old-fashioned gunfire?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 22, 2010)

GGs on SnD earlier Susano, we beasted some games.


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

Hell fucking yes cruc 

I totally sucked for some because of the lack of CB or Ninja, I'm running around, and hearing my own footsteps and I'm like "fuck fuck fuck he heard me I'm gonna die", and those games with that guy with the HBS was fucking me up  luckily you were there to carry. Like I said, we make a good team 

GGs /highfive


----------



## Creator (Feb 22, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> I'm never playing public matches in this game again. Too annoying. Why did running around at 50 mph knifing people become more popular than old-fashioned gunfire?



Running and gunning > Camping and gunfire. Its written in the cards.


----------



## Tim (Feb 22, 2010)

Running and gunning - I'm cool with that. Running and knifing - not so much.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 22, 2010)

i agree, the game becomes stupid when people start employing stupid tactics


----------



## Creator (Feb 22, 2010)

Well think of it like this.

Its fun when you do it. Its annoying when its done against you. 

I hate tubers, but when i am doing it to vent frustration, its uber pwnage. 

Same for Commandos and etc. It depends on how you look at it. 



Got Perfectionist today with my Intervetion. 5 bullets, 5 hits, 4 kills. Wait what.


----------



## Tim (Feb 22, 2010)

Thing is, I never do any of that. Which is why I'm better off playing competitively where those kind of things are against the rules.


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

Anyone have "The Surgical" "Mach 5" or "Dictator" legit?

I came within 2 bullets of Mach 5 today, but as I'm about to shoot the next 2, my teammate shotties the guy and I miss


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 22, 2010)

Got 15-0 with my asshole class....Scavenger Pro, Danger Close Pro, Commando Pro 
With of course the noobtube and RPG


----------



## Tim (Feb 22, 2010)

That's a good name for that class.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 22, 2010)

Probably and try and squeeze games in with Team NF if possible on Thursday. 

I hate work.


----------



## Ito (Feb 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> Anyone have "The Surgical" "Mach 5" or "Dictator" legit?
> 
> I came within 2 bullets of Mach 5 today, but as I'm about to shoot the next 2, my teammate shotties the guy and I miss



I have Surgical, it's a pretty cool title.


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

It is indeed

Nin, how we looking for this weekend? You're missing some epic SnD


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> lol what else can i do when I'm level 19
> 
> I don't play for kills on demo though, if you noticed, I'm all about planting
> 
> ...


Haha I noticed. I was trying to back you up, but you're one fast gunner lol. In one of those games (in skidrow I think) I got like 9 assists, because of damn last stand. I keep shooting people and forgetting to finish them off. I shoot and instinctively look around if someone else is aiming at me so I forgot to finish people with last stand.

Anyway, tried sniping for the first time today. I actualy felt bad shooting people from afar lol. In that rainy level (always forget the name for that level). I was on the other side in that building in front of the window and they were coming from the other side across the bridge. I made a lot of kills. I was like 28-7 (not all sniper hits though). Still shits way too boring. I'm more of a sneak up behind them and kill them guy. Shooting from afar and camping is boring. Let me know when you guys are going to play. I'd like to play with you NF guys as well. Only one I've played with so far is Susano.


----------



## Ito (Feb 22, 2010)

Are you talking about Underpass?


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah. That's it.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 22, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> That's a good name for that class.



Yes it is I reccomend you guys to try making an asshole class to vent out the anger by using the very things you hate because they're a cheap way to get kills....it really works and is fun too.

@violent-nin- I wish i had a job dude i need some money to get a apple laptop which probably will cost $2000+


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Haha I noticed. I was trying to back you up, but you're one fast gunner lol. In one of those games (in skidrow I think) I got like 9 assists, because of damn last stand. I keep shooting people and forgetting to finish them off. I shoot and instinctively look around if someone else is aiming at me so I forgot to finish people with last stand.
> 
> Anyway, tried sniping for the first time today. I actualy felt bad shooting people from afar lol. In that rainy level (always forget the name for that level). I was on the other side in that building in front of the window and they were coming from the other side across the bridge. I made a lot of kills. I was like 28-7 (not all sniper hits though). Still shits way too boring. I'm more of a sneak up behind them and kill them guy. Shooting from afar and camping is boring. Let me know when you guys are going to play. I'd like to play with you NF guys as well. Only one I've played with so far is Susano.



That Skidrow game was lulz, at one point, our team made a push to the "A" flag area, I turn a corner and see 3 guys on their back in Last/Final Stand 

haha I remember that 1 Rundown game where I was in their spawn killing them, then some guy stole one of my kills, I turn around to see you raping their other spawn 

I lol'd 

NFers are usually most active during the morning or nights

You gotta play some other modes with us too


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Yes it is I reccomend you guys to try making an asshole class to vent out the anger by using the very things you hate because they're a cheap way to get kills....it really works and is fun too.
> 
> @violent-nin- I wish i had a job dude i need some money to get a apple laptop which probably will cost $2000+



  

You know why


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 22, 2010)

But its fun...in a douchey way


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

I meant being on all day and not playing with us


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 22, 2010)

no one invited me


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> Anyone have "The Surgical" "Mach 5" or "Dictator" legit?
> 
> I came within 2 bullets of Mach 5 today, but as I'm about to shoot the next 2, my teammate shotties the guy and I miss



i think i have them all, and of course legit.  what are they?


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

When you connect with every bullet of 1 clip with ARs, SMGs and LMGs respectively


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 22, 2010)

Never!!!


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

I saw you 


I SAW YOU

I told yall to just message or something if you want in, otherwise I'm stuck sending messages back and forth between like 8-9 people


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 22, 2010)

i definitely have dictator, maybe surgical too.  wow, that's a cool title


----------



## Newton (Feb 22, 2010)

I want them 

I shall have Mach 5 within 2 weeks


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> That Skidrow game was lulz, at one point, our team made a push to the "A" flag area, I turn a corner and see 3 guys on their back in Last/Final Stand
> 
> haha I remember that 1 Rundown game where I was in their spawn killing them, then some guy stole one of my kills, I turn around to see you raping their other spawn
> 
> ...


Haha, I love spawn areas. Shooting down multiple enemies at once is both fun and challenging. Those guys left in last stand were probably by my hand  Funny thing is I actually got killed by one of those bastards in last stand. There's nothing more irritating then getting killed by someone in last stand 

I live in Europe so there's probably a huge timegap between us. How late was it at your timezone when we were playing mw2? It was around 6, 7 pm over here. I never play in the morning. I always play either late afternoon or evenings. 

I still need to get my freaking nuke. That is when I finally unlock the damn thing. I still need CG/AC130 before I unlock the nuke. Guess unlocking the pavelow first wasn't a great idea.. naaah it was. I got 85 / 15 in rundown because of it. Idiots were trying to shoot down my pavelow and harrier the whole time, so me and my team kept killing the launchers. Good stuff. Got another 31 kill streak. 

Anyway, next time I'll invite some of my buddies as well. They're pretty good. I learned to play MW2 from one of them actually. I never sucked at this game, cause I'd been playing FPS like COD4 and rainbow six, but knowing where to go in certain levels really helped.


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

it was around 2pm me thinks, so you're about 5 hours ahead

The more the merrier 

Kinda lame how it sometimes take 9 levels and such for you to get a new unlock


----------



## Gecka (Feb 23, 2010)

Just had an intense game of S&D

my heart's racin boys and girls

it was one versus one

luckily i used my superior tactics to outmaneuver him

gave props to the guy, he almost had me a couple of times


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Just had an intense game of S&D
> 
> my heart's racin boys and girls
> 
> ...





I get way too excited during SnD when I'm last alive

Afterwards I can actually feel my body throbbing and shit

I repeat, start recording your stuff Gecka


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2010)

Haohmaru, add me on PSN - Crucifixion13

Probably gonna get on for like an hour in 10 min.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Gecka (Feb 23, 2010)

Susano said:


> I get way too excited during SnD when I'm last alive
> 
> Afterwards I can actually feel my body throbbing and shit
> 
> I repeat, start recording your stuff Gecka



If I record, I'm gonna do it right.

HDPVR and everything

I've seen the shit camcorders recording in front of the tv, and that's horrible to watch.

I might do it, after I get a job(is 15)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 23, 2010)

finally got my akimbo magnums, i'm loving it! actually had to use the magnum/tac knife to get the kills i needed though, single magnum just can't put an enemy down fast enough.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 23, 2010)

Discovered a great weapon attachment combination last night - UMP45 /w Silencer _and_ Rapid Fire. Noobs go down faster than they can scream "HAXXX!!!11"


----------



## Vault (Feb 23, 2010)

I have used that before  N00bs do go down quite easy

Its almost as bad as putting SP on a ACR


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 23, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> I'm never playing public matches in this game again. Too annoying. Why did running around at 50 mph knifing people become more popular than old-fashioned gunfire?



This. It's starting to get utterly rediculous now. Also with the amount of hackers around on the PC version now it will soon become totally unplayable unless IW do something to address _both_ issues..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 23, 2010)

the knife monkeys are intolerable.  

now that i just unlocked the ACR, i abandoned scar.  i have to get heartbeat sensor on since i became dependent on it :S  i won't change my rifle again till AK 47.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

HBS? You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 23, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> HBS? You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



i'm not gonna lie, i suck.  Well , i don't suck, but i'm not memorizing the best spots on the map, or even pay attention to the game the whole time i'm playing, so i get killed tons, while not killing much myself.

But the HBS is specifically for domination which is my best game.  

And hbs isn't as faggy as noob tubes or knifers.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, it is.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 23, 2010)

I was  playing SnD this morning and someone on my team called in a chopper gunner. I was like   , the other team was like


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

lol fade 

If they are too stupid to not use ninja, then HBS is fair game


----------



## Creator (Feb 23, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> finally got my akimbo magnums, i'm loving it! actually had to use the magnum/tac knife to get the kills i needed though, single magnum just can't put an enemy down fast enough.



*Throws up* The Magnum. As bad as the Desert. 

The best hand funs are the M9 and USP. Believe it. 



Toffeeman said:


> Discovered a great weapon attachment combination last night - UMP45 /w Silencer _and_ Rapid Fire. Noobs go down faster than they can scream "HAXXX!!!11"



Understandable. The recoil created by the increased rate of fire is supressed by the Silencer. Nice find.


----------



## Ito (Feb 23, 2010)

I should be getting Xbox Live tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 23, 2010)

Creator said:


> *Throws up* The Magnum. As bad as the Desert.
> 
> The best hand funs are the M9 and USP. Believe it.
> 
> ...



Magnums are just badass

USP are good akimbo though


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

Lots of snipers use Akimbo USPs in Search


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2010)

^ I've noticed that too. Why is that?


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

I dunno, works for them I guess, I don't like them too much 

Couldn't come back on, had to take care of some stuff, and its too late now 

Tomorrow


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 23, 2010)

Susano said:


> lol fade
> 
> If they are too stupid to not use ninja, then HBS is fair game



HBS's are in the asshole class


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 23, 2010)

Susano said:


> I dunno, works for them I guess, I don't like them too much
> 
> Couldn't come back on, had to take care of some stuff, and its too late now
> 
> Tomorrow



Quite alright.


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

I love trying out different set ups and guns


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 23, 2010)

You should try the asshole class


----------



## Chemistry (Feb 23, 2010)

Susano said:


> I love trying out different set ups and guns



This. I wish they had a random class that just randomizes everything in one class everytime you respawn.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh and today I found two boosters on Domination....me and another guy on the enemy team worked together to stop them....he was 3 kills away from getting it


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> This. I wish they had a random class that just randomizes everything in one class everytime you respawn.



That would be fucking epic

Riot Shield + RPG w/ Bling, Stopping Power and Steady Aim 


FUUUUU


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 23, 2010)

a random class would be wild!  why haven't they done that yet?

well, i need hbs bc i don't memorize spots on maps.  it's not my fault some of you are sick and memorized all the choke points in maps.  i just walk around looking for red dots.

on the topic of random classes, what would the most useless class imaginable be?  riot shield+oma with flash grenades and blast shield :ho


----------



## Gecka (Feb 23, 2010)

akimbo vectors with fmj
akimbo tmp with fmj
bling pro
hardline pro
scrambler pro



whoever would use that would have to be a complete lunatic, or the worst rusher in the history of FPS's


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm gonna use that and post vids


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 23, 2010)

Scar with Noob tube and RPG with Danger Close Pro=Asshole Class 

BTW finally got to lvl 70 but im not prestiging..sorry guys if you think its a bitch thing to do, but im not doing it


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 23, 2010)

What's Noob tube? Also prestiging really isn't that difficult. The first 15 levels go by really fast if you're decent. I leveled up to level 20 in like 4 hours I think. If not less. Then again depends which weapon you prefer. I mainly use Scar. So prestiging is no problem for me. If you're using weapons you get later on in the game, you're fucked. Around level 30 it takes some time to level up. I usually go for the easy challenges to get extra XP. I've never used cheats to earn XP. Only cheat I know of is that shield cheat, but I don't even know if that's still possible or if IW has fixed it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 23, 2010)

Noob tube = grenade launcher attachment. 

Leveling gets boring and difficult around the mid thirties. It takes me a while to level up from that point on.


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

I get as much guns as possible to 280-290 kills and stop using them, then when I hit level 68-70, I get 300 with them (netting 10k exp), and basically skip the last two (horridly long) levels 

I have no problem reaching like 60 easily, then I start to notice how long its taking, and it begins be tedious


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 23, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> What's Noob tube? Also prestiging really isn't that difficult. The first 15 levels go by really fast if you're decent. I leveled up to level 20 in like 4 hours I think. If not less. Then again depends which weapon you prefer. I mainly use Scar. So prestiging is no problem for me. If you're using weapons you get later on in the game, you're fucked. Around level 30 it takes some time to level up. I usually go for the easy challenges to get extra XP. I've never used cheats to earn XP. Only cheat I know of is that shield cheat, but I don't even know if that's still possible or if IW has fixed it.



The first ranks up to lvl 30 are easy to get to but i hate waiting to get the pro versions of my perks and I hate waiting to get the RPG and my ACR.
My main gun is my Scar and I renamed the title to "Whoop Ass" but don't expect me to prestige still.

Add me on PSN-nakas12


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 23, 2010)

Cool cool I'll add ya. Don't tell me you're one of those annoying bastards that walk around shooting RPG missiles  They should've called that noobtube. Grenade Launcher attachement is awesome . 

@Susano, I also do that around level 60. 60000 xp to level up takes me usually around 6 rounds. I usually net around 10000 exp when I win (that's without challenges). Easy exp Demolition ftw

BTW, which secondary gun do you guys recommend. I've mainly been using shotguns (m1014) for secondary weapons. I also use Raffica. Raffica akimbo is mad fun.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 23, 2010)

nope i have that as the "asshole class"....so if i use, its only to vent off anger from other people using something that i hate.

It really helps in demolition though when you need it to clear out a room full of enemies


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 23, 2010)

Netting XP is for noobs. 

You can add me too Haohmaru.

PSN: BrandonHeat321


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

You'd love Brandon on your demo team

He's a fucking planting/diffusing ninja/god, that one


All he needs to do now is go to the right bomb first  (each stage has an "easy" and a "hard" bomb, leaving the hard one for second makes it almost impossible to win, because its too easy for the enemy to cover + they spawn close to it)


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 23, 2010)

Afghan I would say is the hardest place for demoliton when one bombsite is left....and its always the one near the cave.


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah the B bomb is fucking murder on Afghan. Alot of stages can go pretty shitty

*Estate*, Underpass and Invasion turn particularly ugly if the right bomb isn't planted first


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome, I'll add you as well Brandon. Good to hear about Brandon. Yeah I know what you mean with easy and hard bombs. Rundown and terminal are perfect examples. I tend to just go for the kills in Terminal because of it. Especially when they place sentry guns in the plane. You have to have a wel coordinated team to win there. I usually play with just 1 buddy (the other ones aren't that good haha), so it's difficult.

I actually don't mind Underpass and Estate. With Underpass, once you get near the bom, make sure 2 people cover the respawn point and 2 are around the bomb. That usually does it for me. Estate can get tricky if you have really good snipers at your opponent side. One time I couldn't even get near the freaking house, because 2 of them bitches were sniping everyone and people were guarding the back. Some clans can make you go crazy haha

Invasion can be very annoying as well.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 23, 2010)

Susano said:


> You'd love Brandon on your demo team
> 
> He's a fucking planting/diffusing ninja/god, that one
> 
> ...



Don't remind me of Estate and it's horrible spawning system if you plant B first.


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

And the idiots always go to it first because its "easy"



Once A is blown, Estate is GG


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 23, 2010)

Terminal is crazy if the last bombsite is on the plane, everybody rushes into it.


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

I actually find the plane easier to plant as a second than the other bomb 

Smoke is your friend on Terminal


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 23, 2010)

Seriously? The other one is quite easy imo. There are a lot of ways to attack the bomb site. While with the plane it's just 3. 2 of em are always guarded and they have better view of people coming towards the plane. Smoke bombs don't help if there sentry guns and people in the back shooting at whatever comes into the plane.

BTW I found a godly sniper player on youtube last week. But I lost the link. Dude was epic. He was walking and running around with intervention like it was an assault rifle. Killing people without aiming. Very fast aim kills. Very tactical stuff as well. Any of you guys good like that with sniper rifles?


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cwhoBhv2dM][/YOUTUBE]

supposed to be coming out soon 

Global Thermonuclear War


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 23, 2010)

That blows. Not interested at all. If that's real that is.


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

Alas, this is where out strategies diverge, I'm always Coldblooded, so those irritating Sentries in the plane don't bother me, the smoke gives me the added bonus of being totally invisible while I'm inside it, not to mention being a good distraction if I want to go the other way, I usually pop the smoke to distract, and then enter through the least guarded entrance, its also useful to note that any most of the plane can be shot through without fmj, and more or less the entire plane with fmj. With a good coordinated team I find the plane easy

I find the other bomb way to easy to camp, the escalators give you high ground advantage, the corridor from the plane is such a gay choke point, and its easy to kill people coming from burger town

But, us preferring each bomb makes us that much better of a team 

Nakas - I'm pretty sure I saw another vid where they said that mode _was_ hacked, but I'm not sure, I doubt those "nukes" would count towards your killstreak either.

I'll have to wait for confirmation i guess


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 23, 2010)

Hehe yeah you're right about that. I don't use coldblooded that much. Really need to use it more often. So who of you guys has the best K/D ratio? I have a dude on my friend list with 1.67 K/D ratio, but the chicken never finishes a game when he's losing, cause he's afraid his K/D ratio will drop. Does't happen often though, cause he's freaking good. Still a cowardly thing to do.

I just play to win. Doesn't really matter what my ratio is. As long as I'm winning it's all good.


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

Undercovermc's ratio is 2.87, and its always rising, he's the highest on my list, granted he does only play for kills :ho (nothing against him obviously, its sky high)

I have alot of people with like 1.5-2


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 23, 2010)

What the hell! 2.87 0_0. That's insanely good. Most people on my list are between 1.3-1.7


----------



## Newton (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah it is beastly

I should point out however that he has less kills overall that most other people on my list, so he'd find it much easier too move up in ratio than them


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah, I don't have a lot of kills either since I'm only playing it for 2 days orso (according to my barracks records). I'm only at 1.22 now. I could easily get that up to 1.35-140 if I went more for kills. Anyway, I'm out. Laters


----------



## Gecka (Feb 23, 2010)

Just went 49-5-6 on domination at Skidrow

Scar with silencer and fmj(trying to get mastery)
USP akimbo with silencer
bling pro
stopping power pro(so i get those FMJ kills)
ninja pro(a must)

this is just me trying to get scar mastery


----------



## Newton (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha nice 

Skidrow is so great for kills


----------



## Gecka (Feb 24, 2010)

I prolly would have done better if i had taken off stealth bomber and replaced it with pavelow


----------



## Newton (Feb 24, 2010)

Stealth bombers are for OGs 

SO. MANY. MULTIKILLS


----------



## Gecka (Feb 24, 2010)

Now to slap on danger close pro on a map like afghan or wasteland domination


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 24, 2010)

acr is so much better than scar, it's just a bitch having to go thru the upgrades for it.  Esp for me since i don't get lots of kills. wish they can give u  up grades based on XP , since XP are specific to the game you play which don't always have to have high kills to win.

Also hate that to get iron lungs I have to go thru a trial of hip firing excercises :S

And my dual magnums are still the shit!


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2010)

14-0 Skidrow HDTM
14 is my best streak since I kinda just don't give a shit 

Precision Air strike
Stealth Bomber []
Chopper Gunner

Sniper Class
50 Cal FMJ + Silencer
Red dot Silencer Raffica [pek]

Bling Pro
Cold Pro
Ninja Pro

That was my best game >_>
I don't do CORE outside of FFA and maybe Merc TD

@Susanoo: Ever Stealth Bomb with Danger Close Pro?


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 24, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> 14-0 Skidrow HDTM
> 14 is my best streak since I kinda just don't give a shit
> 
> Precision Air strike
> ...



I have, and you can wipe out the whole of the map rust if you call in a stealth bomber with danger close pro.


----------



## Creator (Feb 24, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Precision Air strike
> Stealth Bomber []
> Chopper Gunner
> 
> @Susanoo: Ever Stealth Bomb with Danger Close Pro?



Quite a high kill streak.  

You must be very good. 


And Stealth with Danger Close Pro = Nuke level.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 24, 2010)

some guy on my friends list has 2.49 kdr...don't know if he has been boosting considering he's gotten to prestige 10 in just 7 days of play..but he was a pure beast when he was on my team.


----------



## Newton (Feb 24, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> 14-0 Skidrow HDTM
> 14 is my best streak since I kinda just don't give a shit
> 
> Precision Air strike
> ...



I have, my friend :ho

Oh sweet sweet rolling death


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 24, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> some guy on my friends list has 2.49 kdr...don't know if he has been boosting considering he's gotten to prestige 10 in just 7 days of play..but he was a pure beast when he was on my team.



He probably done the Prestige hack.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 24, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> some guy on my friends list has 2.49 kdr...don't know if he has been boosting considering he's gotten to prestige 10 in just 7 days of play..but he was a pure beast when he was on my team.




u don't know if he cheated? 

I stealth bombed a couple of times, killed a couple of people.  sucked.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 24, 2010)

The stealth bomber is viable on Ground War. A Pavelow will usually get you a lot more than 6 kills, so there's no point using a stealth bomber in 6 vs. 6 matches.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2010)

Stealth Bomber + Danger Close + Wasteland = good god, the kills.


----------



## Creator (Feb 24, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> The stealth bomber is viable on Ground War. A Pavelow will usually get you a lot more than 6 kills, so there's no point using a stealth bomber in 6 vs. 6 matches.



If no one shoots it down, and people dont have Cold Blooded (Which is rare on PS3), Pavelow will get you 15 kills easy. Its the lazy mans Chopper Gunner.


----------



## Newton (Feb 24, 2010)

Its still viable if the other team are using their stingers


----------



## Creator (Feb 24, 2010)

The Pave Low? Ofcourse. It takes two hits to take down.


----------



## Newton (Feb 24, 2010)

No I mean Stealth Bomber, If the other players of the other team are using their stingers, then Stealth Bomber is better


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I have, and you can wipe out the whole of the map rust if you call in a stealth bomber with danger close pro.



Been there. Done that.
DC + SB on Rust = Nuke

On Rust it should be: Enemy Stealth Bomber Run Incoming! It's over!



Creator said:


> Quite a high kill streak.
> 
> You must be very good.
> 
> ...



I usually play Hardcore Team so I do sandbag alot. But shhh! Don't tell the people I play with that! They might expect more of me 

Plus with DC it can "penetrate" some buildings.

My best streak is 14. Mainly because I don't boost and I don't camp/tac knife/Danger Close Toob One man army in FFA or a defend area type game :/



Susano said:


> I have, my friend :ho
> 
> Oh sweet sweet rolling death



Reminds me of Halo Wars as Sargent Forge in Multiplayer with Carpet bomb.
"Rolling out the carpet."


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 24, 2010)

Susano said:


> No I mean Stealth Bomber, If the other players of the other team are using their stingers, then Stealth Bomber is better



True, but I reckon you're more likely to get an underwhelming number of kills with your stealth bomber, than you are to have your Pavelow shot down early. A lot of people still don't shoot down air support. Also, you don't always have UAV, so calling in a 9 kill streak and only getting 3 or less people can be disappointing.



Axl Low said:


> My best streak is 14. Mainly because I don't boost and I don't camp/tac knife/Danger Close Toob One man army in FFA or a defend area type game :/



I've got a 25 killstreak while rushing, with no 11 killstreak selected (on Highrise). You don't have to camp or use noob perks to get a killstreak above 14. It all depends on your skill level.


----------



## Newton (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah I know, I meant like If you're in a lobby, and for the games before, you see them shooting down your shit, switch your stuff to Airstrikes


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 24, 2010)

Creator said:


> If no one shoots it down, and people dont have Cold Blooded (Which is rare on PS3), Pavelow will get you 15 kills easy. Its the lazy mans Chopper Gunner.


Same exact reason I unlocked Pavelow before the CG.

Anyone know how some people get a 80+ killstreak. I have 2 people on my list that have it. What gives?


----------



## Newton (Feb 24, 2010)

Holy Fuck Cruc 

6 man ace while last alive with a single Model 18 

First time I fapped to someone else's gameplay


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 24, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Same exact reason I unlocked Pavelow before the CG.
> 
> Anyone know how some people get a 80+ killstreak. I have 2 people on my list that have it. What gives?



Probably boosting. The highest killstreak on my list is 58. The guy's a beast though.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 24, 2010)

I've played with the guy one time before and he's a beast as well. But 80 killstreak. Come on. I didn't even know that was possible. 58 sounds doable if you're really good. 

What's boosting hehe? 

@Susano, who's gameplay are you talking about.


----------



## Creator (Feb 24, 2010)

Susano said:


> No I mean Stealth Bomber, If the other players of the other team are using their stingers, then Stealth Bomber is better



It cant be taken down, can it? 

The opponents dont know which direction its coming from, and by the time they get a lock, they are dead. 



Axl Low said:


> I usually play Hardcore Team so I do sandbag alot. But shhh! Don't tell the people I play with that! They might expect more of me
> 
> Plus with DC it can "penetrate" some buildings.
> 
> My best streak is 14. Mainly because I don't boost and I don't camp/tac knife/Danger Close Toob One man army in FFA or a defend area type game :/



2 questions. 

1) What is sandbagging? I dont know. 

2) If you dont camp, knife, noobtube, one man army (ties in with noobtube), or defend area, what do you do? Just constantly move around the map? 



Haohmaru said:


> Same exact reason I unlocked Pavelow before the CG.
> 
> Anyone know how some people get a 80+ killstreak. I have 2 people on my list that have it. What gives?





Undercovermc said:


> Probably boosting. The highest killstreak on my list is 58. The guy's a beast though.



This.

The highest i have is from a guy on NF. But not here. He posts mostly in the Football section. His is 42 i believe, with a K/D of 3.something. His also never prestiged.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 24, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I've played with the guy one time before and he's a beast as well. But 80 killstreak. Come on. I didn't even know that was possible. 58 sounds doable if you're really good.
> 
> *What's boosting hehe? *
> 
> @Susano, who's gameplay are you talking about.



One form of it is your friend joining your game and letting you kill him repeatedly to get a nuke or high killstreak. Others buy 12 PS3's and put all of their dummy accounts into one lobby. Talk about a waste of money.


----------



## Creator (Feb 24, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> What's boosting hehe?



Two people, different teams. One person lays down tac insertion. The person who wants the boost kills, and then the other person respawn with the tac. Lay it again and rinse and repeat. 

Its more prominant in FFA, because doing it on Team Death match will require you to get EXTREMELY lucky.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 24, 2010)

Lol that's weird. People go through such lengths to get killstreaks? Madness!


----------



## Newton (Feb 24, 2010)

I was talking about Sonikku Tilt


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I've got a 25 killstreak while rushing, with no 11 killstreak selected (on Highrise). You don't have to camp or use noob perks to get a killstreak above 14. It all depends on your skill level.



This is true I just haven't been aggressive enough I suppose.



Creator said:


> 2 questions.
> 
> 1) What is sandbagging? I dont know.
> 
> 2) If you dont camp, knife, noobtube, one man army (ties in with noobtube), or defend area, what do you do? Just constantly move around the map?



Sandbagging means you are purposely not playing your best. Missing kills, knives, making KS's miss on purpose etc.

I usually run and take a "breather."
Rush Rush with Vector/Uzi/Tar-21/ACR/M4A1/SCAR/etc
Then sit for a while so you have a chance on someone that might be chasing you/sneaking up on you.
Then dash dash dash repeat.

Unless I'm sniping. 
But I do have a if you are being cheap, I'm blowing shit up class 
That one is mostly for Mara / Light / Comm / Tac Knife or OMA Toobers or boosters.

Sure boost in the corner of the map. I could always use more Danger Close kills.
Semtex out.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 24, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol that's weird. People go through such lengths to get killstreaks? Madness!



It feels great when you find them and kill them, its alot of fun. You've probably had one or two of them in a game without noticing cause I found some yesterday in Domination and me and a enemy team member worked together to stop them.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 24, 2010)

Some boosters have gotten smarter. Instead of tac inserting, the one that wants the kills waits in a certain spot with Silencer + CB + Ninja and his friend runs to that spot so he can be killed that way it looks more legitimate.

Anyone try out the Vector? It's a fun gun to use but damn does it go through bullets fast. I end up killing maybe 4 people before I have to dump them for something else or just knife.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2010)

Vector with red dot on a rush class is good. 
I have learned how to burst fire the Vector for minimum bullets for a kill.
Then someone with painkiller juggernauts my ass.

I GOT PAINKILLER BITCH. /killed


----------



## Tim (Feb 24, 2010)

lol I actually hated Juggernaut a lot less than I hate Painkiller. Go figure.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2010)

Painkiller is juggernaut on crack
Stopping power / DC and painkiller usually sprints thru that tact knifing you

and yes i notices that alot of mara / light / scram-comm use painkiller as a DS


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 24, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Some boosters have gotten smarter. Instead of tac inserting, the one that wants the kills waits in a certain spot with Silencer + CB + Ninja and his friend runs to that spot so he can be killed that way it looks more legitimate.
> 
> Anyone try out the Vector? It's a fun gun to use but damn does it go through bullets fast. I end up killing maybe 4 people before I have to dump them for something else or just knife.



Get scavenger pro


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 24, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> It feels great when you find them and kill them, its alot of fun. You've probably had one or two of them in a game without noticing cause I found some yesterday in Domination and me and a enemy team member worked together to stop them.


Haha I wouldn't notice something like that. I just try to kill everything in sight. I don't really go for bombs or flags, because other team members usually suck. When I play with friends though, I do. Cause we can coordinate eachother. 

I really need to try out new guns. I've been using scar since day one. I've used ACR as well, but it sucks when you're close. I've been using Raffica a lot lately as secondary weapon. Been rushing with it and it's a lot of fun. Especially with Akimbo on. 

Are there any other aussault rifles worth trying out? Ak47 really disappoints if you ask me. M16 is good, but not in crouded levels.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 24, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Get scavenger pro



I usually only use SMGs on my rush class so I can't. Besides, it gets me enough kills to get my first killstreak which usually leads to the rest so it's not to bad.

@Haohmaru: Try out the TAR. Very good damage and it's beast in close quarters. For assaults, TAR and the ACR are my favs.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 24, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Haha I wouldn't notice something like that. I just try to kill everything in sight. I don't really go for bombs or flags, because other team members usually suck. When I play with friends though, I do. Cause we can coordinate eachother.
> 
> I really need to try out new guns. I've been using scar since day one. I've used ACR as well, but it sucks when you're close. I've been using Raffica a lot lately as secondary weapon. Been rushing with it and it's a lot of fun. Especially with Akimbo on.
> 
> Are there any other aussault rifles worth trying out? Ak47 really disappoints if you ask me. M16 is good, but not in crouded levels.




If you see somebody on your team that is 21-0 and someone on the enemy team is 0-21 then theres boosting going on.
Ak47 was pretty good for me except when shooting from far away cause I don't like the ironsights on it.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 24, 2010)

Susano said:


> Holy Fuck Cruc
> 
> 6 man ace while last alive with a single Model 18
> 
> First time I fapped to someone else's gameplay





Susano said:


> I was talking about Sonikku Tilt



Lol, yea my heart was pumping, I couldn't believe I did it myself lol.
I was so glad that I had Pred missile set up, and that the last guy was too stupid to have cold-blooded on, lol.

Also, single models own.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 24, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I usually only use SMGs on my rush class so I can't. Besides, it gets me enough kills to get my first killstreak which usually leads to the rest so it's not to bad.
> 
> @Haohmaru: Try out the TAR. Very good damage and it's beast in close quarters. For assaults, TAR and the ACR are my favs.



And we've seen what happens with a rush class armed with a SMG


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2010)

Gecka said:


> And we've seen what happens with a rush class armed with a SMG



?
SMG rape or raped?


----------



## Newton (Feb 24, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> ?
> SMG rape or raped?



RAPE 


"I CAN TAKE ON THAT JUGGERNAUT 1 V 1, BRANDON IS ALWAYS THERE TO REVIVE ME"

LULZ


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 24, 2010)

Fully Automatic accurate weapons
Sounds like death :33


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 24, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> If you see somebody on your team that is 21-0 and someone on the enemy team is 0-21 then theres boosting going on.
> Ak47 was pretty good for me except when shooting from far away cause I don't like the ironsights on it.


Ahaaa that's how it is. I learn something new every day. People come up with the weirdest stuff. Whatever happened to just shoot and kill ahah. Stuff get pretty complicated nowadays.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 25, 2010)

Prestiged again



rage of a thousand burning suuuuuuns


----------



## Gecka (Feb 25, 2010)

scrapyard is the worst map for ground wars


----------



## Creator (Feb 25, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Some boosters have gotten smarter. Instead of tac inserting, the one that wants the kills waits in a certain spot with Silencer + CB + Ninja and his friend runs to that spot so he can be killed that way it looks more legitimate.



Too much work. 



> Anyone try out the Vector? It's a fun gun to use but damn does it go through bullets fast. I end up killing maybe 4 people before I have to dump them for something else or just knife.



I tried it. But i prefer the Uzi/P90 when it comes to SMG. 



Haohmaru said:


> Anyone know how some people get a 80+ killstreak. I have 2 people on my list that have it. What gives?



I rethought what i said. Its possible. Infact, i have seem something like that happen. 

Domination. The set up. One Man Army Pro/Danger Close Pro/Scrambler Pro. Grander in Terminal.

The guys half way score was something like 100+/2 maybe 3 kills. His air supports were Preditor, Harrier and Chopper. It was rape city. So yes, 80+ is possible.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 25, 2010)

Gecka said:


> scrapyard is the worst map for ground wars



But is Prime for Demolition kill whoring whoring.
One man army
danger close
wtf here

climb to the windows
tube the spots
call killstreaks
blah blah


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 25, 2010)

My highest is 33, the next time I get a nuke I'm not gonna set it off until I die or until the game is about to end


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 25, 2010)

Fun thing about a nuke.
You can still call in it after an enemy calls in their EMP


----------



## Tim (Feb 25, 2010)

My highest killstreak was like 51. I can't think of getting like 80-something though. Every time I see that, I assume they boosted.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 25, 2010)

51?
How? Nuke after 45 kills?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2010)

Mine was 48... no nuke. =D


----------



## Gecka (Feb 25, 2010)

Only 30 here


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 25, 2010)

31 here.. but I don't use chopper gunner anymore. I only use up to pavelow. I rush too much as well. Usually get killed around the 25 kills.


----------



## Newton (Feb 25, 2010)

I never hold my nukes because of my rate of being dropped from the game


----------



## Gecka (Feb 25, 2010)

playing it safe now that I don't have cold blooded

didn't die an entire round because I had good teammates, and nobody bothered to get rid of me while i was on top of the plane's wing


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 25, 2010)

Haha you mean in Afghan? That's crazy. You were in such an exposed place and you didn't get shot? Lucky you. I put a silencer on my raffica lol. It's so fun seeing people turn around like crazy trying to figure out where I'm shooting from. 

@Susano, you experience that as well? Is that because of the PS3 network? Games get cut off pretty often when I'm playing and my connection is always at least 3 bars.


----------



## Tim (Feb 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> 51?
> How? Nuke after 45 kills?



I didn't have nuke on that game. I only use it when I want the challenge points. Harrier - Pave Low - Chopper Gunner


----------



## Newton (Feb 25, 2010)

Well my problem is mostly cuz of my location

Host migration usually doesn't turn out good for me lol


----------



## Gecka (Feb 25, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Haha you mean in Afghan? That's crazy. You were in such an exposed place and you didn't get shot? Lucky you. I put a silencer on my raffica lol. It's so fun seeing people turn around like crazy trying to figure out where I'm shooting from.



I had a silencer on my barret(stupid i know) so I went undetected with a simple score of 4-0-0

not great but at least I didn't bring my team down


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 25, 2010)

Well 4-0 isn't bad. Though it's pretty easy to get 4 kills. A buddy who I usually play with was hiding above the cave entrance (you can jump up to that rock from the wing) and he was killing a lot of noobs ahah. I was making sure no one would shoot up and he was doing the rest. Of course it's only a matter of time before a sniper gets pissed and shoots you.. 

@Susano, yeah, migrations don't get well for me either. Yesterday when I was playing demo in invasion and was camping at the opponents respawn (big building) I got like 14 kills without dying (mines are win). So I was like lets wait and not use my killstreaks immediately. So after a while I called in my CG exactly when the bomb exploded haha. Don't you hate it when that happens. I'm too emerged in the game to notice the timer a lot of the time.


----------



## Creator (Feb 25, 2010)

Anyone use the Fal here? Its uber. Its porn. Its a Sniper Class+Hand Gun+porn all in one gun. 



Haohmaru said:


> @Susano, you experience that as well? Is that because of the PS3 network? Games get cut off pretty often when I'm playing and my connection is always at least 3 bars.



Its based on the host. If the host has a horrible net then it wont work.

Which is odd, because i swear i am the best host in most of my matches yet shit nets get the host.  It also adds to the horrible match making. Seriously, today i was in a match where my team had 3 players and when a new player came, he joined the other team. What?


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 25, 2010)

I used to use FAL, but then I'm too lazy to press r1 all the time hehe. Besides for some reason, when I'm playing with FAL my aiming goes to shit. Probably because I have to press r1 for every shot. I move the joypad to much and I fuck up. Of course I don't keep the trigger hold when I use other guns. I just hold it for at least 4, 5 bullets. Usually enough to kill 1 person.


----------



## Creator (Feb 25, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I used to use FAL, but then I'm too lazy to press r1 all the time hehe. Besides for some reason, when I'm playing with FAL my aiming goes to shit. Probably because I have to press r1 for every shot. I move the joypad to much and I fuck up. Of course I don't keep the trigger hold when I use other guns. I just hold it for at least 4, 5 bullets. Usually enough to kill 1 person.



Yah. I can understand. 

I use my hand guns alot, so i am used to it. 

Its beast at long range aswell as its sooo accurate and the single fire is amazing, allowing you to readjust easily. Only problem is, if by the smallest of chances you get into a 50-50 with a Scar, your losing. Any other guns, your winning since the Fal has soo much power. But the Scar. Hate the Scar.


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 25, 2010)

Not a fan of the FAL. Just can't get to grips with it, which is suprising really since I was a beast with the semi-automatics in COD5..


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 25, 2010)

Mini-Uzi's demolish, which I didn't actually think they would. FAL is kinda hard to use in my opinion, I'm just not a distance person.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 25, 2010)

FAL is rape and sex.
Stopping power and BLATBLAT or BLATBLATBLAT if they have pain killer

My fav handgun is m9.
Accuracy is my thing.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 25, 2010)

Finally played with Team NF today after like a month.....had to use my "asshole class" with them and ended up getting a chopper gunner with it.
Plus got 6-1 on SnD....then screwed up and went 2-3 on the next match.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 25, 2010)

Damn. Shame I wasn't on today. Would've liked to play as well. Lol at asshole class. I hate SnD so much.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 25, 2010)

I tend to kill people from long distances so I should naturally like the FAL but I dislike it since I always lose in close-to-mid encounters due to the reduced fire rate. Granted, I'm an idiot and I forget to switch to my shotgun when moving around in closed spaces.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 25, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I tend to kill people from long distances so I should naturally like the FAL but I dislike it since I always lose in close-to-mid encounters due to the reduced fire rate. Granted, I'm an idiot and I forget to switch to my shotgun when moving around in closed spaces.



Just hold a grenade when running place to place
if someone pops on you
Misery loves Company


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow SnD fucked me up, started off well then things went to shit  addictive but damn too risky


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 25, 2010)

SnD...
God I forgot how to play that D:


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 25, 2010)

I played some SnD with some friends the other day. We normally only play Domination, Demolition, or TD (Ground War if we get more than 6 on at a time). For a lot of them it was their first time and it was hilarious hearing them cause the tension of SnD was fucking them up.


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2010)

Sometimes i get carried away forgetting i wont respawn.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 25, 2010)

Ah! SnD is almost like Demo but after bomb is planted respawn is halted


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 25, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4OC7zA6poI[/YOUTUBE]

91 kills
10 deaths


----------



## Newton (Feb 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Ah! SnD is almost like Demo but after bomb is planted respawn is halted



Nope, respawn is off _always_ 

I love me some SnD 

GGs Team NF


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Ah! SnD is almost like Demo but after bomb is planted respawn is halted



That's how Headquarters Pro functions, though that's only for the team holding the Headquarters.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 26, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4OC7zA6poI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 91 kills
> 10 deaths


That's pretty good. I usually get average 60kills 15-20 deaths in Favela (domination). Marathon really makes a difference I see. Going from one flag to the other that fast makes for some easy kills. Might try it next time.


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

34 - 2 on Rundown get the night session going 

Edit: 19 - 0

Couldn't call in the fucking chopper gunner because some asshole's motherfucking attack heli was flying around doing nothing, he then queued a second one, so as soon as the first went, the second came and noone on the other team shot it down, it got 2 kills total


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 26, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4OC7zA6poI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 91 kills
> 10 deaths



I had no idea you could capture B from inside like that. When I return I shall have to remember that


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> 34 - 2 on Rundown get the night session going
> 
> Edit: 19 - 0
> 
> Couldn't call in the fucking chopper gunner because some asshole's motherfucking attack heli was flying around doing nothing, he then queued a second one, so as soon as the first went, the second came and noone on the other team shot it down, it got 2 kills total


Attack Heli freaking sucks. 19-0 is good. Looks like you're not using your usual rambo style


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

I _was_ using my Rambo style


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> I had no idea you could capture B from inside like that. When I return I shall have to remember that



You can also capture B on Estate from outside the house, A on Terminal from inside the desk area

There are alot 


68 - 11  (using my rambo style again )

I didn't capture 1 fuck though, I played simply for kills

Got UMP Master III and Predator IV that game as well


Great fucking night


----------



## Gecka (Feb 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> *You can also capture B on Estate from outside the house*, A on Terminal from inside the desk area
> 
> There are alot



I prefer climbing up the ladder and getting on the little board that connects the two scaffoldings and capping it that way

shit is hilarious when they come in to find you and they magically die from C4

Speaking of which

C4 is now my main grenade


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool cool. Demo or TDM? Rundown is a good level to not get hit.

Oh domi.

Lol I don't usually capture anything either. I'm more of a hang around flag and kill people who want to get close type


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

C4 unlocks at too high a level for me to make it my main grenade, but i do like it when I have it

Danger Closed C4 is mega lulz



Haohmaru said:


> Cool cool. Demo or TDM? Rundown is a good level to not get hit.



Domination


----------



## Gecka (Feb 26, 2010)

Just had a legit 9th prestige guy go 116-4 against my team

but we won(domination)


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

The only seriously legit 10th prestige I've seen got a super fast  Nuke on tdm

Final score was something like 3900 - 900 

I left for the game after cuz he got put on the other team 

/pussy


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2010)

When I play in our group we have a legit 10 Prestige. I think he's level 70 by now  
But Yeah He is fucking crazy 
on sniping maps he ends up going 18 - 3 with the team getting no more than 4000-4800 points >_>
Hardcore team no core or demo/dom


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 26, 2010)

Me and Susano rambo it like no other.


----------



## Creator (Feb 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Just had a legit 9th prestige guy go 116-4 against my team
> 
> but we won(domination)



 Thats insane. 



Axl Low said:


> My fav handgun is m9.
> Accuracy is my thing.


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Me and Susano rambo it like no other.



Fuck yeah


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2010)

Domination yestersay Tean NF had spots 1, 2, 3 and 4


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 26, 2010)

So

What platform are you guys playing this on


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2010)

Most people here are on triples.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 26, 2010)

PS3 huh 

Well, i usualy play FPS on PC so i will get it there most likely (2 friends have already)

I might be crazy enough when there is a platinum released though


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 26, 2010)

just got my ps3 back 

can i join team nf? my psn id is tabs2002


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> C4 unlocks at too high a level for me to make it my main grenade, but i do like it when I have it
> 
> Danger Closed C4 is mega lulz
> 
> ...




Ever throw C4 on the spots for demolition after arming the bomb with danger close.
*read the following as you would firing my lazer*
IMA GOING TO PLAN B
BOOOOOOOOOOM

As Richtofen from CoDWaW Nazi Zombies would say: OH SUCH GLORIOUS DEATH! AHAHAHA!


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

The "skill" of some people amazes me 

I cannot begin to explain how frustrated I am at my last team


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2010)

And that is why I play FFA without a full 6 player team


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah when my team sucks I basically just go "lone wolf" and only care about myself.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2010)

Demolition is the shitniz


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

It is , ggs


You on later?


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah will be back in an hr or 2.

Last match what happened you werent on form.


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

Was on the phone


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Feb 26, 2010)

I hate playing with other people.

Playing domination on highrise, I had B locked down with my .50 cal from the helipad.
The other team had captured A and C. My team camped the whole round and had only captured C once.

I went 45-7 and we still couldn't win.


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

Nin


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2010)

The thread needs more stealth bombers

Opfor Voice over:
ENEMY STEALTH BOMBER INCOMING!
IT'S OVER!


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

"what's that loud sound?

*looks up



OH SHI- "


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> "what's that loud sound?
> 
> *looks up
> 
> ...



Ah fuck!
It probably has danger close IRL.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> Nin



Man, Skidrow was really pissing me off at one point. I'm trying to give these retards cover with the Riot Shield but they were to dumb to realize, I don't know where the rest of you guys were at the time....I guess the other side of the map.

I'm trying to level up the damn Ranger, so yeah lol. 

I'll figure out my schedule today, hopefully I'll have more free time for team NF this upcoming week.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2010)

Ranger and Models


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> "what's that loud sound?
> 
> *looks up
> 
> ...



Happens to me all the time. 

You guys better be on tonight.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Ranger and Models



I despise both but I just want to get the titles to get them out of the way. 

Personally as far as Shotguns go my favorites at the moment are the Spas and the Striker (RE4 style).


----------



## Creator (Feb 26, 2010)

I havent played with the NF team in ages.


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

TEAM NF IS FUCKING RAPING DEMOLITION


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I despise both but I just want to get the titles to get them out of the way.
> 
> Personally as far as Shotguns go my favorites at the moment are the Spas and the Striker (RE4 style).



Eh.
Why do you want the titles if you despise them? 
I love the m10
Oh man if the aa12 had a heartbeat like it did in that spex op id totally use it for the sillyness


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Eh.
> Why do you want the titles if you despise them?



Because he is a title whore.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Because he is a title whore.



*doesnt compute*

Honestly getting titles for shotties is like getting FMJ for weapons i really cannot give a shit about.

Is having all the title really worth it the frustration because sure you have the title but despise the weapon X_x


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 26, 2010)

The XP does help if you are constantly going to prestige as well. Playing with different weapons adds versatility to your game and allows you to understand how certain people play with those set ups. 

Anyways, after playing with the same weapons you like after two prestige gets really boring. You end up hating them even if you are good with them.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2010)

Spas 12 = sexy as hell.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> The XP does help if you are constantly going to prestige as well. Playing with different weapons adds versatility to your game and allows you to understand how certain people play with those set ups.
> 
> Anyways, after playing with the same weapons you like after two prestige gets really boring. You end up hating them even if you are good with them.



I still love the UMP after 6 prestiges


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

High five Stillmatic


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2010)

F1st's new vid is right on the money. Almost makes me wish I didn't turn in MW2. Almost. =p


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> TEAM NF IS FUCKING RAPING DEMOLITION


Up to the point it wasn't even fun anymore... ok almost  

Did you see my 34 killstreak in Favela haha (I had pred. missile/harrier/pavelow for Killstreaks). I went up to 34-0 in Favela, but then I went out of bullets  So knifed someone and got his ACR, only to be shot from the back RAGE!!! Rundown was lol as well. Ended the game with 27-1-0 or something. Was it me or were there a lot of noobs today? Some of them had like prestige 6,7, but they still sucked 

BTW, who did I play with today? Vault, crucifiction, who are you guys?

Edit: cool, my ratio is 1.29 now. It increased 0.4 today.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 26, 2010)

sorry i left guys but my lag just ruined it, every shot i fired wouldn't register at all. Later on I went 13-0 on TDM and got the chopper gunner and was about to rape when the match ended....it was beyond rapefest in that match.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2010)

Today's demolition was insane, we raped


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

Vault is Vault

Cruc is Sonikku Tilt

Nakas is narutosushi

Onmitsukido is Violent-nin

Tabs is Sillmatic

and Mr Pikle is my IRL friend

Can't remember who else played with us today

Yeah I saw the 34 streak 


FUCK YEAH VAULT 

Team NF went undefeated (except for at the hands of other Team NF members ) today.

btw Vault, FUCK YOUR AUG, winning never felt so good 

 JK

GGs men, tomorrow


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2010)

We need to play together more, our team was unbeatable.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2010)

Why you hating on my AUG  its not raping you so its all good 

I have grip and SP on that friend for maximum rape.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 26, 2010)

Crucs and Tabs are new to me. GG's . 

I LMAO at the invasion game Susano. You got kicked out of the game and returned at the opponents side. You were spawn camping (you sly dog) and you killed someone and immediately went for the predator missile. When you saw someone was rushing towards you (me), you changed the missiles course to me lol. Only to hit to roof. I got ya good that time . Only game we had it tough was the Terminal match I think. I was getting my ass kicked, because I was running for the bomb all the time. 2nd round I came back with playing like a pussy again hehe.

AUG is awesome


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

I knew you were coming back for revenge, my intented target for the missle was always you, you ran in the building, and its hard to change direction of a predator after a while 

When a UAV is up, I know exactly which is you

BECAUSE ITS A RED DOT IN OUR SPAWN 

I find the thrill of planting/diffusing much more fun than just defending tbh

So many ninja diffuses today


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> Vault is Vault
> 
> Cruc is Sonikku Tilt
> 
> ...




lol HOw'd you keep ending up on the enemy team


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 26, 2010)

Hahaha. True true. 

You really had a lot of diffuses today. Same with someone else (was it Vault?). Me and Cruc were on top with kills, but you usually had around the same score, because of the diffuses. I tried going for Nuke today, but shit is boring. I like to run right into the action. Besides my harrier kept getting shot down today.. I remember your CG not even arriving, cause it got shot down so fast ahah.

@Narutoshushi, I think PSN logged him off that time. Shit happens


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2010)

Wait Crix, did i go up against you with my AUG? 

Haoh im vault023 on psn and yes that was me


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

Yep, on Invasion, the only game you guys lost, I got kicked at the beginning and rejoined on the enemy team. That's why I repeat:

FUCK YOUR AUG 



Yeah I'm kinda scared to think of what would happen if they didn't shoot our shit down in most games like they did. I did have some good Chopper Gunners though

Would have gotten 2 nukes with you guys if I had it equipped, 1 on Rundown and the other on Favela, but I hate using Nuke as a killstreak. You guys would have gotten a few as well, I'm sure

How many nukes have you gotten so far, Haoh? And Vault?


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't think I added you? I'll do so tomorrow. You be killing Crix lol. It's all good. Now Crix nows not to change teams 

I'm ashamed to say I'm waiting on my first nuke. I got a 23 killstreak today on Favela (wasn't playing with you guys) and got killed while I was using my CG. So close yet so far away 

Getting killstreaks isn't a problem. I got like 3 or 4 25+ killstreaks today. It's just that none of them were with Nuke equipped.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2010)

I dont bother with nukes. Pred, harrier then pavelow is too sweet. You saw that 19-0 all thanks to that godly setup. 

And about the AUG i started using it today. Over 200kills already


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah I saw it :ho

Not change teams? My team won and I was positive 

you guys need to practice 



Yall did fuck me up pretty bad sometimes, but I got you guys good at times too 

I don't enjoy not being on the team though, I had to take of my music and get all srs

You fuckers are too good


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2010)

Im sure i hurt you good Crix 

Today was a good day all thanks to team nf


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

Hell. Fucking. Yes.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2010)

After today, playing without you guys is now impossible.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 26, 2010)

lol i think i shot you with my noobtube crix.

BTW found boosters in Domination.....they got the nuke before I could get them and we lost


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

Vault said:


> After today, playing without you guys is now impossible.



I was literally thinking the exact same thing


lulz at us wanking each other 



narutosushi said:


> lol i think i shot you with my noobtube crix.
> 
> BTW found boosters in Domination.....they got the nuke before I could get them and we lost



You did, you bastard (maybe asshole is more appropriate ) I remember when it happened, and right after I spawned, another tube came whizzing past me from across the fucking map, but it didn't kill me

I remember thinking "that fucking asshole class!!" I got you back before you left, but god damn


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 26, 2010)

the asshole class is only being used in Team NF matches......everyteam always has to have the "asshole" with them. 

Sorry susano but damn you and that UMP


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

fair enough

next on the agenda is everyone needs to get a mic

I believe atm only Me Cruc and Vault have


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2010)

Well we are wanking eachother's skills which all in all are amazing.

So this isnt baseless wank


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> fair enough
> 
> next on the agenda is everyone needs to get a mic
> 
> I believe atm only Me Cruc and Vault have



The only way I can do it is by getting the password which I have no idea what it is. I think the only way will be by hacking the ps3 to get it to unlock.

I think its the parental controls, im at lvl 9 on it, so it restricts chatting


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Eh.
> Why do you want the titles if you despise them?
> I love the m10
> Oh man if the aa12 had a heartbeat like it did in that spex op id totally use it for the sillyness



Part of being a perfectionist to be honest.


----------



## Vault (Feb 26, 2010)

But the AA12 is beast on spec and campaign. Range is insane


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 26, 2010)

@VN: Touche then. No amount of perfectionism could make me good at something I just dislike D:
----

ENEMY UAV ABOVE!
IT'S OVER 


----
Vault: Remember the plant 3 c4's in the storm spec op? AA12 silenced and heartbeat was epic fun.


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> The only way I can do it is by getting the password which I have no idea what it is. I think the only way will be by hacking the ps3 to get it to unlock.
> 
> I think its the parental controls, im at lvl 9 on it, so it restricts chatting



I meant voice chat, not text chat, If you have a mic it'll work regardless of your parental controls


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 26, 2010)

seriously because then I really would need your help on figuring out how to start up the mic then on PSN


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

Its real easy, when you get a mic hit me up


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a mic as well, but I hardly ever use it, since no one else does. I use it often when I'm playing with my buddies though. Susano giving us directions in text chat lol. Everyone go to a bomb. I was like to a bomb, but which one haha. A!! I was like oh...


----------



## Newton (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah text chat sucks

I really hate when people plant the wrong bomb first, thereby fucking everything up 

it wasn't directions, more like suggestions


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 26, 2010)

Text chat would be win if you have that add-on keyboard like thing you can connect to your controller. It's like using a blackberry. Mic is obviously the way to go. Me and my friends always warn eachother when one gets shot and give eachother directions as well. Really makes it a lot easier to play. Unlike playing with random people. Sometimes it feels like you're playing solo. 

Hehe we follow directions. Todays wins were team efforts.


----------



## Newton (Feb 27, 2010)

I just followed the blue guys :ho


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2010)

hEY GAIS!
I wanna spur a topic!

So!

What was yall's favorite MW2 Campaign Quote?

Mine is when they are storming the Gulag and you hear: "Guns. Guns Guns."
Then you elevate, "Guns! Guns! Guns!"

On Veteran that really made my day :33


----------



## Newton (Feb 27, 2010)

"WHAT ARE YOU DOING RAMIREZ"


----------



## Tim (Feb 27, 2010)

Just went 47-1 in CTF.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 27, 2010)

Susano said:


> Its real easy, when you get a mic hit me up



I think I might have one, its a connectable mic to our home phone my mom uses. Im not sure it would work though.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 27, 2010)

my fav quote is "bullocks, send the choppa, now" - ghost


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2010)

Hurry up Team NF, im playing with idiots in demolition


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> my fav quote is "bullocks, send the choppa, now" - ghost



Soon after he says "Urghhhh, bloody Yanks"


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2010)

No team NF till later today, I need sleep.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2010)

"RAMIREZ! SNIPE THAT ATV!"


----------



## Newton (Feb 27, 2010)

Vault ima be on in about 20


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 27, 2010)

Me too. I'm gonna get something to eat first. I'll be there after.


----------



## Newton (Feb 27, 2010)

Vault023: Last Sign in: 3 minutes ago


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2010)

SUSANO SHOOT DOWN THAT EMERGENCY AIRDROP


----------



## Newton (Feb 27, 2010)

FUCK YOU, DO IT YOURSELF CAPTAIN


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 27, 2010)

hey susano what kind of mic do you use?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2010)

That's Sgt. Foley to you.


----------



## Newton (Feb 27, 2010)

I use a bluetooth mic that I got for my phone

For the ps3 you'll need a bluetooth or a usb mic/headset

Mine looks like the one on the left



Sgt. Foley, you can either shoot down that god damn chopper yourself, or you can suck my cock


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2010)

so it looks like the letter "M"

That cool dood


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 27, 2010)

So your headset looks like blue letters?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2010)

Blue tooth = blue letters
that makes total sense brandon yo


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 27, 2010)

I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Newton (Feb 27, 2010)

Fuck yall  



Hot damn we took a beating today D:


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2010)

See what happens when you fools play without me.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 27, 2010)

Susano said:


> Fuck yall
> 
> 
> 
> Hot damn we took a beating today D:



Yes we did 

Damn fucking lag   

Though I did enjoy shooting you crix in the 1st match 

BTW I found a headset but it has 2.5mm jack so I gotta get a usb port or a bluetooth then


----------



## Gecka (Feb 27, 2010)

ahahahahahahaha

cold blooded pro using the glitch again

shit is fun


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2010)

Glitch? What glitch?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 27, 2010)

Hit a pavelow with an AT4 and finish it with an LMG or assault rifle

each bullet that hits the falling pavelow counts as a killstreak destroyed with cold blooded on


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Hit a pavelow with an AT4 and finish it with an LMG or assault rifle
> 
> each bullet that hits the falling pavelow counts as a killstreak destroyed with cold blooded on



thats insane D:


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2010)

Stop being a "glitch bitch"


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2010)

I sniped a UVA once. It was great :33


----------



## Gecka (Feb 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I sniped a UVA once. It was great :33



I've done that on both MW2 and BC2

Huge fucking difference in difficulty for the two


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 27, 2010)

Lol we sucked today. I still had some good kills though. Games were really laggy most of the time... K/D ratio is 1.32 now


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2010)

my sandbag ratio > ur k/d


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 27, 2010)

lol susano I think when you host,something happens to Team NF with lag cause we had the same problem yesterday. Is your router or connection giving you a 100% connection service?


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 27, 2010)

forgive my noobness, but what do you guys mean by the "asshole class?"


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2010)

Savenger Danger Close random 3rd perk Noob tubes RPG's Martyrdom c4/semtex/claymore

It's the class you play when everyone is toobing / tac knifing / camping


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 27, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> forgive my noobness, but what do you guys mean by the "asshole class?"



I made it up


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I made it up



No.
Everyone has an asshole class.
It's the class where hey if everyone is gunna be a douche and sprint 30 miles an hour with commando...
Im gunna hurt cha


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 27, 2010)

well i made up the name 

BTW I don't think everyone has an asshole class


----------



## Taki (Feb 27, 2010)

Is team NF only on PSN?


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 27, 2010)

nope I think there are some guys here who play Team NF on 360. (Gecka, Narutosimpson, etc...)


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> my sandbag ratio > ur k/d


I do not follow 

Ratio is 1.33 now. Increased it 0.3 today. Not bad if I say so myself. 

Today everyone was using RPG's and rocket launchers in Terminal and Invasion. Shit was making me crazy. They kept fucking up my killstreak. So fucking annoying. Fucking noobs !!


----------



## Newton (Feb 27, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> lol susano I think when you host,something happens to Team NF with lag cause we had the same problem yesterday. Is your router or connection giving you a 100% connection service?



I haven't hosted for Team NF for a while now, Vault was host today and yesterday


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2010)

When i host we play straight away not wait 15 minutes and when the game starts we are separated


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I do not follow



Sandbag means you don't play to your full ability purposely. It's sort of like hustling a pool game, throw the first game and own on the second...
except i really just throw every game I play 

i was just dicking around placing c4 stacks with one man army and danger close on and won the FFA >_>


Also rpg takes skill man.
RPG is not a weapon you can fire to hit an area.
Cause the accuracy suxors D:


----------



## Newton (Feb 27, 2010)

Vault said:


> When i host we play straight away not wait 15 minutes and when the game starts we are separated



Oh I didn't mean you are a bad host, you are "win host" as we say

I was just pointing out to Nakas that I didn't host at all lol


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 27, 2010)

oh I see. then I had an asshole class a prestige ago ..... good times


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Sandbag means you don't play to your full ability purposely. It's sort of like hustling a pool game, throw the first game and own on the second...
> except i really just throw every game I play
> 
> i was just dicking around placing c4 stacks with one man army and danger close on and won the FFA >_>
> ...


Aha okay. So you're basically testing out weapons and fucking around? Lol @ the RPG joke. 

@Susano, I didn't understand a word you guys were saying today. Until one of you said bitch hehe. You guys talk fast as hell.

Lol @ Vault camping. My nephew was going nuts, because of you in rundown.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 27, 2010)

That and I sometimes run up to someone with an RPG aimed at the ground and suicide bomb


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 27, 2010)

Susano said:


> I haven't hosted for Team NF for a while now, Vault was host today and yesterday



i wasn't saying your a bad host at all but I think somethings wrong when we go into matches nowadays cause the lag really screwed us today big time.
If we had perfect 5 bars we would have RAPED!!!!


----------



## Newton (Feb 27, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> @Susano, I didn't understand a word you guys were saying today. Until one of you said bitch hehe. You guys talk fast as hell.
> 
> Lol @ Vault camping. My nephew was going nuts, because of you in rundown.



Yep, we have the fastest dialect of English around :ho

I could understand you perfectly though, telling Vault to stop camping 

I was asking, how do you pronounce your PSN

Is it Cal-uk or Cal-ook


----------



## Newton (Feb 27, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> i wasn't saying your a bad host at all but I think somethings wrong when we go into matches nowadays cause the lag really screwed us today big time.
> If we had perfect 5 bars we would have RAPED!!!!



Yeah, I did have serious shot reg problems today, shooting people who weren't moving with nothing happening for a few seconds

Not to mention this one kill where I jumped a guy from behind, he spins around and kills me, and I immediately get payback

Which I didn't understand

When we have good connections we rape, but we also do need to tighten our strategy


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 27, 2010)

Figures I have the night off and none of you assholes are online. 

Gonna go out for a bit then.


----------



## Newton (Feb 27, 2010)

You didn't tell anyone you had the night off


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 27, 2010)

@Susano, you pronounce it: Ca-luk. 

Lol I wasn't really telling Vault not to camp. I was just noticing him camping. I always joke around when I'm playing with my friends and they camp, I say stuff like: you glued to the ground, searching for your contacs or something? Also the main reason I said something about it cause my nephew was getting pissed ahha and he was next door. Hearing him hating on Vault was funny.

We definitely need better strategy. We were all over today. Not really backing up eachother. I thought mic would help, but I couldn't understand you at all haha. Next time talk slooower. I'm glad you could understand me. My EN pronounciation isn't the best. 

@Violent-nin. Too bad. Maybe we'll catch you tomorrow.


----------



## Newton (Feb 27, 2010)

What is your mother tongue? I heard you speaking but couldn't recognize it

When I'm speaking to you guys I speak differently that when I am to my friends, but noone else cept you had on their mics, and you weren't really saying anything


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 27, 2010)

I was speaking 3 languages, so that's why you might've been confused hehe. I was talking Dutch and Turkish as well.

Ah cool. No problem. I'll try to figure out your dialect next time. Fun times.


----------



## Newton (Feb 27, 2010)

.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 27, 2010)

I can speak partial marathi (Indian Language). I started looking up mics on amazon.com found a nice one for $20, probably wont get one for another week or so.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

I play with my DJ headphones


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

i play with my dick


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

just went 41-3 domination(GW) on afghan

and i was actually defending(the _only_ one defending actually), and not going for kills, shit just happened.

EDIT

39-13 on Highrise

got my AC-130 again

for domination

and

no

body

capped

any

FLAGS

wait, deja vu


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2010)

Susano said:


> You didn't tell anyone you had the night off



Oops my bad. Yeah I'm back to my normal schedule so I have more time off again (YAY), working tomorrow though. :33



Gecka said:


> i play with my dick


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

Ever have a lobby so bad that you never want to leave?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

this is my kinda lobby

just went 20-1-0

no deaths(TDM)



edit: i have officially destroyed that lobby's ass

sadly i had to get off ;{


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 28, 2010)

Guess who's back. :ho


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Aha okay. So you're basically testing out weapons and fucking around? Lol @ the RPG joke.
> 
> @Susano, I didn't understand a word you guys were saying today. Until one of you said bitch hehe. You guys talk fast as hell.
> 
> Lol @ Vault camping. My nephew was going nuts, because of you in rundown.



Im terrible at GW its too crowded.


----------



## The Scientist (Feb 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Ever have a lobby so bad that you never want to leave?



its always on those lobbies that I have to leave. but then, every time I game with team NF, we 80% of the time always dominate the lobby


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 28, 2010)

Vault said:


> Im terrible at GW its too crowded.


haha not at all. You were on top a couple of times. Playing defensive is a good way to play at GW.


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2010)

Normal TDM, Domination and Demolition im beast. 

Yesterday when i went up against Team NF  You lost because of me. I defused your last bomb when there was 2 seconds from detonation with 8 seconds game time left  That forced a draw. The final round i was the one who planted both charges to win the game. 

Brandon must hate me, i dont know how many time i wasted him  Crix and that UMP, the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 28, 2010)

Lol I didn't even notice that. So that's why team NF lost. Because of you a NF member. Shame on you haha.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 28, 2010)

Vault said:


> Im terrible at GW its too crowded.



I like GW, because of all the noise it's easier to blend in and keep a low profile.

All the matches that got me a nuke today (3 of them:WOW including a ultimate sacrifice nuke ) was by using cold blooded, ninja and scavenger (all of them pro). And search for good spot out of the main traffic and pick people off with my suppressed EBR. works like a charm.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

Lol, when I see a chopper is about to hit, plant a claymore, get in front of it, and fire.

then switch to stinger class

FOR THE GREATER GOOD


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 28, 2010)

Vault said:


> Normal TDM, Domination and Demolition im beast.
> 
> Yesterday when i went up against Team NF  You lost because of me. I defused your last bomb when there was 2 seconds from detonation with 8 seconds game time left  That forced a draw. The final round i was the one who planted both charges to win the game.
> 
> *Brandon must hate me*, i dont know how many time i wasted him  Crix and that UMP, the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Oh you know how much I hate you.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Lol, when I see a chopper is about to hit, plant a claymore, get in front of it, and fire.
> 
> then switch to stinger class
> 
> FOR THE GREATER GOOD



I do that when there are boosters....i change to my booster hunter class


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

bout to get my delicious baby back


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2010)

Brandon im sorry


----------



## Newton (Feb 28, 2010)

Don't apologize 


Traitor


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 28, 2010)

Vault said:


> Brandon im sorry



The first time you killed me I went "Wait, isn't Vault my team? *Checks Select* Wtf? " 

Don't worry I will get revenge.


----------



## Newton (Feb 28, 2010)

first time playing blazed

woo


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Don't worry I will get *revenge*.



I swear to God if you start saying
GIMME BACK MY LIFE
GIMME BACK MY KILLSTREAK
GIMME BACK MY PARENTS
and start to emo

I will tk you myself


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 28, 2010)

Don't compare me to that emo.


----------



## Appletart (Feb 28, 2010)

There's a working Mac port of this game on Demonoid if anyone's interested.  Full Mac game for those, like me who don't have a PC.  Works great, I'm on the 5th level I think.  Decent game in all.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

Glad we got that out of the way then. 
Especially since Gungrave is probably the only Anime series that didnt need explosive blood or comedy to be an amazing gunslinger anime and with a flawless plot


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> The first time you killed me I went "Wait, isn't Vault my team? *Checks Select* Wtf? "
> 
> Don't worry I will get revenge.



I got kicked and when i joined session i got put in opposing team


----------



## Newton (Feb 28, 2010)

ACR SEX BABEH :ho


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2010)

AUG from now on  shit just too sexy especially with grip, also those ironsights pek


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 28, 2010)

Susano said:


> first time playing blazed
> 
> woo



you high or drunk?

BTW I loved shooting you in the first match it felt so gooood....and I didn't even have to use the "asshole class"


----------



## Newton (Feb 28, 2010)

High 

Got you back though


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2010)

Canada wins gold in hockey! 

I'll play with team NF tomorrow.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

Ah man. It's surprising not special but it made me smile xD


----------



## Tomasu H. (Feb 28, 2010)

It's hard to believe I was so hyped for this game.  What I got was a decent campaign, a fun co-op mode, and the most unbalanced FPS I've ever played.  It seems the game won with it's hype, and not it's quality, which is none.


----------



## Newton (Feb 28, 2010)

Attack Helicopter = Worthless


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 28, 2010)

precision airstrike is also worthless


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Canada wins gold in hockey!
> 
> I'll play with team NF tomorrow.



Damn USA. 

You should play tonight. 

Attack Helicopter is good if you have a UVA up at the same time.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

?Stillmatic? said:


> precision airstrike is also worthless



Say what.
You need some danger close pro 

====


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 28, 2010)

i think someone just used a lag switch on me


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 28, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Damn USA.
> 
> You should play tonight.
> 
> Attack Helicopter is good if you have a UVA up at the same time.



Ah I would love to but I can't, I gotta work tonight (night shift/graveyard shift).


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 28, 2010)

?Stillmatic? said:


> i think someone just used a lag switch on me



Forgive my noobness but what is lag switch?


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

lag switch is something that fucks up everyone's but your connection meaning you cannot shoot or knife them and they can do it easily to you


----------



## Newton (Feb 28, 2010)

Precision Airstrike is the bomb with UAV, never really found Heli any better with UAV

Whos playin tonight?


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 28, 2010)

shit I think I've seen that before somewhere. But how would someone be able to that cause I've been blamed for it once when my match all of a sudden ended.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Feb 28, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Forgive my noobness but what is lag switch?


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 28, 2010)

wow what a pussy....


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 28, 2010)

Susano said:


> Precision Airstrike is the bomb with UAV, never really found Heli any better with UAV
> 
> Whos playin tonight?



I'm free to play some matches tonight.


----------



## Newton (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll be on a bit later then


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 28, 2010)

I got 4 hate messages today hahaha. 2 of them telling me how big a camper I am (lol wtf?) and 2 with just fuck you I hate you hahaha. I got my ass kicked good as well today 1 time. Freaking team got me when I was playing solo. Couldn't get to bomb A. Now I know what you mean by bomb A being fucked up Susano. It's like there were hundreds of them. I kill 2. One of em kills me. I get back and there they are again with the same group. Needless to say I gave up on the bomb after that and just went for the kills.... though that wasn't succesful either, cause the bitches wouldn't move from their places.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 28, 2010)

I hate it when I'm at bomb A and so is everybody else and no one is defending bomb B. It always happens and because of that bomb B always gets blown up by the time my team gets there. Usually what I do is that I stay near one bomb site until I die and then I switch over to the other site.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 28, 2010)

I usually just let the bomb explode and defend the other focus on defending the other one. Defending 2 bombs at the same time almost never works. You gotta have a good team for that. Games will end really fast if you're great at defending. I remember not even reaching 10 kills, because the game was over that quick.


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 28, 2010)

Yea but I usually defend both if both are still open and haven't been blown up. If no ones is at a site then its usually  blown up and I'd rather not have the entire team always rushing us at the last one. It gets really crazy at the last site.


----------



## Newton (Feb 28, 2010)

Its actually better to give them the "easy" bomb and just kill them over and over while they feebly attempt to plant the other. Only against really good teams should a different strategy be used.

One of the most important part of offense demo is to stay near the bomb if you're alone, and especially so if its already planted

Most people think "My team's got it for now, I'll head to their spawn and stop them from reaching the bomb" or something similar, but that never ever works out. Stay near, and check it every 4 seconds or so

Every bomb in the game can be locked down easily if everyone just covers it correctly


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 28, 2010)

True but the teams that we versed yesterday were anything but feeble.......its rare nowadays to have a allout crappy team against a really good team considering most people are near or have prestiged.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

wowzers

acog + silencer isn't too bad on the wazoo

doesn't need SP since recoil is manageable

but i still prefer unsilenced


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 28, 2010)

I prefer no silencers on any sniper rifle, it feels awkward shooting with it on. Though I use SP on it because of the one-shot kills. I hate people getting away with a shot from a sniper rifle unless you get a headshot on them.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

wazoo...?
What sniper is that?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm just surprised that the two things i despise most on a sniper rifle work so well when combined

@timmy- wa2000


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I'm just surprised that the two things i despise most on a sniper rifle work so well when combined
> 
> @timmy- wa2000



FMJ and Silencer on Barret are a kick in the teeth.
Sure lose one man army and sav for blind
but oh god. Most people dont get up after that.

Sleight of hand + ACOG on any sniper = OMFGTEHPWNZORS >_<
You have just turned a sniper into a CQC / mid range weapon 
Congrats 

on a sniping map i always used a silenced weapon because snipers/campers spend a good amount of time pressing start look for gun shots great example is wasteland


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 28, 2010)

I always use sleight of hand pro on my barret. I love quick scoping people, I went 44-10 and 28-5 on the 2 matches I was in today with my sniper rifle.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> FMJ and Silencer on Barret are a kick in the teeth.
> Sure lose one man army and sav for blind
> but oh god. Most people dont get up after that.
> 
> ...



I'm under the assumption that you don't know that FMJ doesn't increase damage


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I'm under the assumption that you don't know that FMJ doesn't increase damage



it does slightly or so i thought
but its mostly for x ray kills.

And FMJ i usually have on because if you are behind something... I want you dead.


----------



## Newton (Feb 28, 2010)

Put on the sig Gecka :ho

ACOGs are one of those things you do horrible at first with, then when you get pro with them, you fucking rape harder than you did before


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 28, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> it does slightly or so i thought
> but its mostly for x ray kills.
> 
> And FMJ i usually have on because if you are behind something... I want you dead.



FMJ is BEAST!!!!


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 28, 2010)

Used M16 today for 2 matches. Great gun, but it's so freaking slow. If your opponent isn't dead by the first shot (which is caused by my suckage sometimes), chances are high you'll get killed instead. Also no-no against multiple enemies . That's what I like about scar. I rape multiple enemies at the same time. Triple kills ftw in Karachi. Idiots keep going the same way from the respawn ahah (the side where you can go directly up the ladder when you get out of the builidng).


I also thought FMJ increased damage. IT FREAKING SAYS SO IN THE DESCRIPTION! Stop trolling me IW.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

So I was looking at the stats 
BEST SHOTGUN IS [for range and damage drop]:

*Spoiler*: __ 




The Masterkey
Then Models and SPAS are basically tied


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Used M16 today for 2 matches. Great gun, but it's so freaking slow. If your opponent isn't dead by the first shot (which is caused by my suckage sometimes), chances are high you'll get killed instead. Also no-no against multiple enemies . That's what I like about scar. I rape multiple enemies at the same time. Triple kills ftw in Karachi. Idiots keep going the same way from the respawn ahah (the side where you can go directly up the ladder when you get out of the builidng).
> 
> 
> I also thought FMJ increased damage. IT FREAKING SAYS SO IN THE DESCRIPTION! Stop trolling me IW.



Put on SP and holo sight


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 28, 2010)

SPAS is way too slow for my liking. m1014 ftw. I don't understand why some people use the Winchester Akimbo. Shits so freaking slow. Accuracy is shit as well. I never noticed until now, but the aa12 has really good range.

What's SP? Stopping pro? I already have that on always.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

Apparently the range on the shotties are broken.
I was on the sniper building in Quarry where there is the two ladders which one come from outside by the TF spawn.
I got killed by a model from the 2nd floor with a model while on the sniper spot >_<

EDIT: This was after the model patch.

m16 + SP =


----------



## Newton (Feb 28, 2010)

Stopping Power


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

m10 is my fav shotty i refuse to use the others outside the spas 
I have yet to get 1 kill with the models


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 28, 2010)

Don't need Holo sight. I don't mind the iron sight. But then again, might as well use a 2nd attachment (bling) since running out of bullets, almost never happens.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

All it takes for the M16 is one burst to kill

so just tap your fire button once

and the guy is dead

shit is broken

which is why i use it when i'm really pissed off

Also the holographic sight reduces bullet spread


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

Let's play a game!
Guess Gecka's "You've fucked up now" Class

m16 with noobtube
RPG

Semtex
Flash

Scav Pro
Danger FUCKING Close Pro
Ninja Pro

And srs pissed off faic


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> All it takes for the M16 is one burst to kill
> 
> so just tap your fire button once
> 
> ...


Ahaaa that's what it does. Will be trying this tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Newton (Feb 28, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Let's play a game!
> Guess Gecka's "You've fucked up now" Class
> 
> m16 with noobtube
> ...



Fixed for you


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

OH GOD THAT SOUNDS SO AWESOME!

C4 then throw smoke...
AND KA FUCKING BOOM FREAKBAGS


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Let's play a game!
> Guess Gecka's "You've fucked up now" Class
> 
> m16 with noobtube
> ...





Susano said:


> Fixed for you



i've learned that M16 iron sights are slightly off, thus unreliable

SCAR w/ noobtube
AT4(so much more accurate and has the same ammo count as the RPG)

and susano was correct for my equipment

sad thing is, I never even fire a bullet from the scar when I use the class

EDIT: Also the class name is named Mr. Pibb

yes i do name all my classes after soda


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

Does you has Mountain Dew and Coca Cola then? 

Also I thought you had an Xbox Gecka 
RPG gets 2 but At4 gets 1 :/
Scar is


----------



## Newton (Feb 28, 2010)

I name my classes after Daft Punk songs 

For instance my Marathon Coldblooded Ninja class is "Aerodynamic"

/lame


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Does you has Mountain Dew and Coca Cola then?
> 
> Also I thought you had an Xbox Gecka
> RPG gets 2 but At4 gets 1 :/
> Scar is


Diet Coke and Sprite actually
I do
with scavenger, AT4 can have 1 reserve and 1 loaded in


----------



## Newton (Feb 28, 2010)

Let's get some contests going


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 28, 2010)

I name my classes random shit

Charlie Bravo Alpha - Cold Blood Assault
Delta Charlie Actual - DANGER CLOSE
Slither Predator -  Sniper
Rising Force - Riot Shield 
DakkaDakkaCapone - LMG with OMA
Tourette's Guy- Assault rifle with Stopping power ie Loud


----------



## narutosushi (Feb 28, 2010)

Whoop Ass
Snipe
Run Bitch!!!
Booyah
Booster Hunter
Cold-Blooded 
Custom Class 7


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

lol

one of the few times i try FFA, I meet an entire lobby boosting

i got a multikill without even emptying scar's clip


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

Just got a 4 man riot shield ace:WOW


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 28, 2010)

You on PSN Gecka?


----------



## Gecka (Feb 28, 2010)

You wish


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2010)

I got a 5 person kill with a stealth bomber killing 3 boosters 
I got cursed out so badly. 
WTF WE ARE BOOSTING YOU ASSHOLE.

"Yeah, I don't exactly feel like dying by a nuke :33. Oh wait there arent enough kills left in this FFA for a NUKE. Whoops my bad! I like candy."
They didn't have any response.

Baffle them with bullshit > Flaming


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 1, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Just got a 4 man riot shield ace:WOW



I still like my 6-man ace better. 
Last alive, take out 5 of them with a single 1887, kill the last one with a Pred Missile.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 1, 2010)

I think my highest ace was a 5 man

with a single raffica


----------



## Gecka (Mar 1, 2010)

so wait, which do yall think is better

un-silenced wa2000 with cold blooded pro?
or silenced with stopping power?


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThvlgQFmrSk[/YOUTUBE]

^ The PC version has become crippled with this..


----------



## Newton (Mar 1, 2010)

Well aimbots and what not have been in almost every FPS I guess

Thank got I'm on PSN 

@Gecka - Unsilenced Coldblooded for me


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2010)

Gonna borrow MW2 for PS3 from a mate of mine. F1st is continuously stating how the PS3 is a lot less stressful, so I'mma try that out. That, and One Man Army.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 1, 2010)

Butttttt, PSN is down.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 1, 2010)

Even when it's back i'll be playing Heavy Rain for a while, so see you till then.


----------



## Ito (Mar 1, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Gonna borrow MW2 for PS3 from a mate of mine. F1st is continuously stating how the PS3 is a lot less stressful, so I'mma try that out. That, and One Man Army.



We knew you'd come back.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm still playing on my PS3 slim.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2010)

Light said:


> We knew you'd come back.



Without paying and on a different console.

Sony ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), prepare to be schooled.


----------



## Newton (Mar 1, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm still playing on my PS3 slim.



You asshole


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 1, 2010)

Dammit I can't play cause of that error code.....


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 1, 2010)

Susano said:


> Thank got I'm on PSN


Hahaha you were saying? 

I was wondering where you guys were. Slim ftw. I miss backwards compatibility on my PS3 though. 

Played with M16 today. Got up to 300kills challenge. powerpro is awesome ahah. 1 shot kill is win. Though I still don't make near as many kills as I do with SCAR. With M16 my K/D (demolition) is around 35/40 - 10/15. With Scar it's almost always up 45 and to 50+ and I also die around 10/15 times. If I have killstreaks on a lot less. I keep under 10 deaths. m16 automatic would've been so much win.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 1, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm still playing on my PS3 slim.


Hey... That's not nice. 


Hangat?r said:


> Without paying and on a different console.
> 
> Sony ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), prepare to be schooled.



 Hangatyr will see just how much Team NF owns, especially when he's a part of us.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 1, 2010)

Its said that the error will be fixed in the next 24 hours....so probably we can play tomorrow.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 1, 2010)

Apparently the error is fixed now, so welcome back guys.


----------



## Newton (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm playing again

Thank god, was beginning to go into withdrawal


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 1, 2010)

It was only a day.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 1, 2010)

i havent played mw2 in 3 weeks
stfu about 23 hrs


----------



## Newton (Mar 1, 2010)

Where's our win host?

Did he ragesell his PS3?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 1, 2010)

Way too much lag tonight.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 1, 2010)

Decided to use the Barret with the ACOG scope....it actually worked out pretty good for me.


----------



## Metaphor (Mar 1, 2010)

my friend's xbox scratched a goddamn ring into my disk, and it's unreadable. now i have to buy a disk repair/buffer thing


----------



## Ito (Mar 1, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> my friend's xbox scratched a goddamn ring into my disk, and it's unreadable. now i have to buy a disk repair/buffer thing



You're better off just re-buying the game.

It sucks, but you'll save money in the long run when your buffer machine only works for a few weeks.


----------



## Newton (Mar 1, 2010)

Just buy a PS3 

Nin, you on?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 1, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> my friend's xbox scratched a goddamn ring into my disk, and it's unreadable. now i have to buy a disk repair/buffer thing



Install it to your harddrive when it's fixed.  Then, if it gets scratched again, you can still play it.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtmDv0aheSk[/YOUTUBE]


We should really have done this....


----------



## Newton (Mar 1, 2010)

Why do it when I don't need to


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 1, 2010)

Well we needed to that last time


----------



## Newton (Mar 1, 2010)

No I mean I don't need to do it to get the title and what not


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 1, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtmDv0aheSk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> We should really have done this....



we should try this tactic


----------



## Newton (Mar 1, 2010)

Well I dunno bout you guys but me and Cruc always rush


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 1, 2010)

I rush as well  it's just that I rush a little smarter then you haha. You're too offensive hehe.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 1, 2010)

Susano said:


> Well I dunno bout you guys but me and Cruc always rush



True dat. 

Also, getting on in like 30 min or so.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 1, 2010)

Susano said:


> Well I dunno bout you guys but me and Cruc always rush



                      .


----------



## Newton (Mar 1, 2010)

4 straight lobbies of noob tubers

God damn


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 2, 2010)

getting in fellas


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 2, 2010)

Played this for the first time in a bit over a month (been playing only Mass Effect 2 since it came out), and damn gameplay has changed.

Seems like everyone is noob tubing now.  Kinda annoying when the entire enemy team kept on killing me the same way.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 2, 2010)

ugh

trying to get M16 silencer

and good ole me is being too aggressive and going negative

but it could also be that i'm doing regular TDM, instead of GW(which I've grown accustomed to.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 2, 2010)

?

Saying alot of people got fired or something.

Dunno if it's true.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 2, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Hangatyr will see just how much Team NF owns, especially when he's a part of us.



I'mma LGU up, son.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 2, 2010)

holy shit holy shit holy shit
search and destroy
overtime
one guy left on the other team, me and some nonprestige 70 on mine
see the last guy in the bookstore(terminal), and it just so happens that he is a fucking veteran RIOT SHIELDER 

I was _*screaming*_ at my teammate to come save me

ended the game with 7-1-0


----------



## Newton (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol Gecka 

Don't smoke weed, it fucks up your kdr


----------



## Gecka (Mar 2, 2010)

LIVE is my antidrug

...

and my anti-life


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 2, 2010)

Susano said:


> Well I dunno bout you guys but me and Cruc always rush



thats my style of play, though I sometimes play more laid back. there are stages where I don't do anything but rush eg karachi, invasion, rust


----------



## Creator (Mar 2, 2010)

Gecka said:


> ugh
> 
> trying to get M16 silencer
> 
> ...



Wouldnt normal TDM be easier if your accustomed to playing in a 18 man TDM? 

I cant play GW to save my life. Even before i look up, i get shot from 5 sides.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2010)

Crix always gets first blood  My Lil brother was like wow this guy is awesome he always gets first blood


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 2, 2010)

Danger Close
My anti-drug


among many anti-things


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Mar 2, 2010)

Bleach said:


> ?
> 
> Saying alot of people got fired or something.
> 
> Dunno if it's true.


full story


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 2, 2010)

NO MW3?!


----------



## Newton (Mar 2, 2010)

Vault said:


> Crix always gets first blood  My Lil brother was like wow this guy is awesome he always gets first blood



:ho

Alot of time I'm the one who has died for First Blood though 

You on today right?

Or did I skip school for nothing


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2010)

Whenever you are ready Crix


----------



## Newton (Mar 2, 2010)

Lemme grab some food, 15


----------



## Newton (Mar 2, 2010)

Let's do this


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Newton (Mar 2, 2010)

The first one


----------



## Newton (Mar 2, 2010)

Me and an ally just got spawned under a care package


----------



## Gecka (Mar 2, 2010)

I once killed a teammate with a carepackage(accident)


----------



## Newton (Mar 2, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I once killed a teammate with a carepackage(*accident*)



... Sure...


----------



## Gecka (Mar 2, 2010)

he just so happened to be sprinting

and he ran

into the red smoke


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 2, 2010)

That happened to me in Search once, I was laughing so hard after it.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 2, 2010)

rotfl

had a 6 Vs 1 search

me being part of the 6


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 2, 2010)

Susano said:


> Me and an ally just got spawned under a care package



it happened to me too......

Today was a crappy day i couldn't get into sabotage that much cause my team focused in on getting kills more than winnning their match. The only match that was good was the first one where pretty much everybody had marathon and lightweight on my team including me and we won the match within 2 minutes.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 2, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> it happened to me too......
> 
> Today was a crappy day i couldn't get into sabotage that much cause my team focused in on getting kills more than winnning their match. *The only match that was good was the first one where pretty much everybody had marathon and lightweight on my team including me and we won the match within 2 minutes*.



proves that the rush tactics is FTW


----------



## Newton (Mar 2, 2010)

Cobra Commander IV: 995/1000

My last match before I log off, 10 kill streak

aaaand I get tubed


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Gecka (Mar 3, 2010)

went 46-9 using both rush class and stealth sniper

is it me or do teammates don't understand that I'm staying back and getting killstreaks so they can cap flags?


----------



## Gecka (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh god

emergency airdrops

that shit can turn the tide of battle

we were losing by about 30 kills

i get my predator

get a triple

call in my airdrop, then use my harrier which I got from pred as well

airdrop had a pavelow and another harrier

then near the end of the match, i steal some guy's care package

NOTHER PAVELOW


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 3, 2010)

I get a greater sense of satisfaction from stealing people's care packages than calling in my own.  It's even better when you manage to steal an enemy's entire emergency airdrop packages.

Best drop I've ever gotten from an emergency airdrop was AC-130, predator missile, pavelow, and harrier.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 3, 2010)

It took me a while to call it in though

I was shouting at my team to secure an area so that we could call it in safely


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 3, 2010)

Went 42-5 today, rush class, Scar w/ red dot, Scavenger, Hardline, Steady Aim.
At the time I didn't have cold-blooded or a silencer yet as I just recently prestiged.


----------



## Newton (Mar 3, 2010)

You level up too fucking fast


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 3, 2010)

i guess i get to play the whole day today cause I got a another snow day


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2010)

On PS3 now, bitches. Sir0Slick, don't got a headset though.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 3, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Went 42-5 today, rush class, Scar w/ red dot, Scavenger, Hardline, Steady Aim.
> At the time I didn't have cold-blooded or a silencer yet as I just recently prestiged.



Might as well just use stopping power. 4 hit kills turn into 3 hit kills, and close range 3 hit kills turn into 2 hit kills, so killing speed and general efficiency is greatly increased.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2010)

Man, DS3 sucks compared to the 360 controller. 

God I hate this shitty ass controller, so damn uncomfortable.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 3, 2010)

^



MW needs more DC


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 3, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Man, DS3 sucks compared to the 360 controller.
> 
> God I hate this shitty ass controller, so damn uncomfortable.



Adapt you silly bitch adapt!

I'll add you, I've been waiting a while to see you in action in MW2.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2010)

Seriously man, the shape, the stick placement, just all crappy. It'll be a while before I'm on form, especially since I hate most of the starter weapons.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 3, 2010)

UMP, M4, SCAR, FAMAS, L86, RPD, .50cal, SPAS, PP2000, are all gdlk


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2010)

True enough, but I hate running around without Cold-Blooded and Scavenger. Dislike the .40, FAMAS and L86, though.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh god, not having cold blooded till like level 25 is so gay >_<

Forces me to use scout sniper sometimes. And holy crap, silenced USP w/ no SP = no damage xD


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Oh god, not having cold blooded till like level 25 is so gay >_<
> 
> Forces me to use scout sniper sometimes. And holy crap, silenced USP w/ no SP = no damage xD



Verily. Fuck SP, CB is where it's at. Good thing most people are too retarded to realize this, though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 3, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> WTF? Where exactly is that supposed to be landing??



I'm guessing they're landing at C since the other team never captures it throughout the video.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 3, 2010)

personally
Danger Close hardline and Cold Blood are the best red perks


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 3, 2010)

Hardline for me. Followed closely by Cold-Blooded.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Mar 3, 2010)

It's just one kill. So I'd go with Cold Blooded. Is that perk 2 or perk 3?


And whoever has sit rep pro unlocked, are the footsteps actually louder?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes...
but Ninja pro > sitrep pro :/
Ninja Pro beats out sit rep pro's hearing bonus


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 3, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> On PS3 now, bitches. Sir0Slick, don't got a headset though.



Welcome to the darkside.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 3, 2010)

Im fuckin pissed all my friends just somehow got deleted on psn.

If you guys know me im nakas12 on mw2

Please add me again: nakas12-psn


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 3, 2010)

Susano said:


> You level up too fucking fast


Lol. 


Hangat?r said:


> On PS3 now, bitches. Sir0Slick, don't got a headset though.


Adding you.


Chemistry said:


> Might as well just use stopping power. 4 hit kills turn into 3 hit kills, and close range 3 hit kills turn into 2 hit kills, so killing speed and general efficiency is greatly increased.




Yea, but oh well, I got cold-blooded now, so everything is great. 
Now I just need to get Ninja.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 3, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> On PS3 now, bitches. Sir0Slick, don't got a headset though.





narutosushi said:


> Im fuckin pissed all my friends just somehow got deleted on psn.
> 
> If you guys know me im nakas12 on mw2
> 
> Please add me again: nakas12-psn



Gonna add the both of you. Ohh btw my PSN is in my sig so you can add me if i didn't already do it myself.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 3, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> On PS3 now, bitches. Sir0Slick, don't got a headset though.


Cool. I'll add you as well. 

At Narutoshushi, I still see you in my PSN list


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 3, 2010)

sorry guys for the mix up....for some reason when I got online no ones name showed up on the friends list.
Then i turned it on again and they showed the names again...wierd


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 3, 2010)

Damn, my net went down last Friday and just now I got it back. So many days lost that I could have used to prestige.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 3, 2010)

where did susano go...usually hes talking about him raping a enemy team everyday


----------



## Newton (Mar 3, 2010)

Is that bad


----------



## TypeZ3r0 (Mar 3, 2010)

Do any of you have seen those crazy kills with the throwing knifes on Machinima or other youtube channels?


----------



## Newton (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep, they're cool

Now go out there and do some yourself 

and post vids


----------



## TypeZ3r0 (Mar 3, 2010)

Lol I've tried but I saw this guy get a game winning kill cam with the throwing knife all across wasteland. It's unbelievable.


----------



## Newton (Mar 3, 2010)

An important thing to remember is that its not as though those kills happen every single time. Yeah they get them often, but what you don't see are the fails and what not

Those across the map ones are kinda lame, and IMO it'd be a waste of time trying to perfect or practice it, just leave it to luck


----------



## TypeZ3r0 (Mar 3, 2010)

Jajajaja yeah man I know but once I was playing with the Riot Shield and someone killed me from like 50 feet with that thing. I think he hit my soul man to have killed me with the RIOT SHIELD ON!!! 

Im going for the ac-130 emblem need 4 more.


----------



## Newton (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah, just bounce it at their feet, and it kills them

You on ps3 or 360?


----------



## TypeZ3r0 (Mar 3, 2010)

Im on the ps3 you?


----------



## Newton (Mar 3, 2010)

PS3 as well

Add me: Crixpack


----------



## TypeZ3r0 (Mar 3, 2010)

Susano said:


> PS3 as well
> 
> Add me: Crixpack



Ok. Add you thursday - SNR_Noctis 

BTw do you think the scar-h is better than most assault rifles?


----------



## Newton (Mar 4, 2010)

I think that everyone has their own preferences

But yes, the SCAR is one of my preferred guns


----------



## TypeZ3r0 (Mar 4, 2010)

Kinda hate it. lol my roomate says it was made by god I just can't accept those 20 bullets.


----------



## Newton (Mar 4, 2010)

Its true

If you're accustomed to the larger clip guns like the UMP, P90 or ACR, you'd probabaly hate the SCAR


----------



## Gecka (Mar 4, 2010)

I love the UMP

And I love the scar as well


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 4, 2010)

Susano I was playing for a couple hours and I didn't see you on.  I got off about 25 minutes ago.


----------



## Newton (Mar 4, 2010)

You lier 

I was inviting you for SnD but you didn't come, we would have had a full party

Then I logged for like 2 hours, I'm playing now

Tomorrow then?



Gecka said:


> I love the UMP
> 
> And I love the scar as well



Me too, I'm just sayin'


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 4, 2010)

I put extended mags on the Scar...didn't feel like using a silencer, and the ironsights are fine, so no scope needed.  And I refuse to use the grenade launcher or heartbeat sensor.


----------



## Newton (Mar 4, 2010)

So I'm riot shielding SnD for lulz

Walk through a doorway on Skidrow, some guy runs into me, his entire body is in my screen

I press to throw my throwing knife

and nothing happens


----------



## TypeZ3r0 (Mar 4, 2010)

lol. UMP is a beast. and MP5 k but I hate the noobs with the aa12 shotty shit.


----------



## Newton (Mar 4, 2010)

Let them use it

AA-12 is worthless


----------



## Newton (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, I think I was in my first ever lobby with actual IRL bonafide retards

Why were all of them on my team


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 4, 2010)

Susano said:


> Let them use it
> 
> AA-12 is worthless



And so is the Striker.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 4, 2010)

I just found out that if you shoot a heli that is spinning out of control, each bullet that hits counts as a kill for cold blooded pro.

Edit: I'm quite late on that am i?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2010)

Welcome to November!


----------



## Gecka (Mar 4, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I just found out that if you shoot a heli that is spinning out of control, each bullet that hits counts as a kill for cold blooded pro.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 4, 2010)

Susano said:


> You lier
> 
> I was inviting you for SnD but you didn't come, we would have had a full party
> 
> ...



Yea, tomorrow.


----------



## Creator (Mar 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I love the UMP
> 
> And I love the scar as well



Used the UZI yet? Its soooo fun. 

Scar...i hate people who use Scar. Especially with Stopping power. Shorting of a RPD or something, your not winning a one on one.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 4, 2010)

i'm a level 64 now, been playing some demolition too. lots of xp 

my main primaries are acr and m21, secondaries as m10 and akimbo mags, i'm also sick with the aug and the javvy (get lots of ground kills with it).

I'm trying to get extended mags on acr and m21, got the fmj on all my acrs now. i'm debating if i should switch to winchester when it comes up. Don't know if i'll switch to ak when that is opened either.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 4, 2010)

Akimbo Uzi

One man army
cold blood
Steady Aim

NEED
MORE
DAKKA


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2010)

Not my day today totally out of it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 4, 2010)

after changing to fmj on my acrs, i still haven't gotten a penetration kill after playing all night.


----------



## Newton (Mar 4, 2010)

Some people should just not play Search

Ever


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 4, 2010)

Susano said:


> Some people should just not play Search *any team based game
> *
> Ever



Fixed that for you.

Played a few rounds of search, then a few rounds of headquarters, then some domination the other day.

3/10 time its fun. But those other 7...its like watching a bunch of retards trying to hump a doorknob.


----------



## Creator (Mar 4, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> after changing to fmj on my acrs, i still haven't gotten a penetration kill after playing all night.



Keep doing it. I got FMJ after 300 kills. And i got 40 penetration kills after 750 kills. So yah. It takes time. Just have patience. 

With a sniper, its a _bit_ easy. Find a window and get a one hit kill. But it does take some time. 

With SMGs, its sooooo hard. Just have to fire randomly and hope for the best. 

With LMG, is uber smex. Just fire normally but this time, aim for the walls. 


The Fal however.....now thats just hard. Not a sniper, not an assult gun. So no one hit kills, and doesnt have rapid fire either.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 4, 2010)

AC-130 with DC pro= many many multi kills


----------



## Newton (Mar 4, 2010)

Morning session was great

Shit in the evening

due partly to my fail connection


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2010)

Team NF where are you


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 4, 2010)

Vault said:


> Team NF where are you



they died
one by one


----------



## Newton (Mar 4, 2010)

You in for SnD Vault?

only prob is my fren Randizzle is hosting

You lag when he hosts, and he lags when you host


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll try to jump on within an hour from now.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll be on tomorrow or the day after. Need some time off of MW2. Been gaming like crazy the last couple of weeks. Not good for the brains haha


----------



## Newton (Mar 4, 2010)

I have exams akin to A Levels in 2 months


----------



## Newton (Mar 4, 2010)

Night so far is pretty great 

Ima be on in about 2-3 hours after this post


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 4, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> after changing to fmj on my acrs, i still haven't gotten a penetration kill after playing all night.



The best game to play if you want to get FMJ kills is Headquarters, especially on Scrapyard and Favela. You pretty much know where the enemy is so just shoot through the wall until you get a hit confirm and then keep doing it. Can get 4-7 FMJ kills a match, more if you're really lucky.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 4, 2010)

Vault said:


> Team NF where are you



I haven't been playing as much lately. and it doesn't help that I will be traveling for almost 3 weeks starting next week. its going to be like a life time away from modern warfare 2


----------



## Cov (Mar 4, 2010)

yo MW2 is the best game ever made. Hands down. The game is so well-made


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 4, 2010)

GOT ANOTHER NUKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll be on to play with Team NF later on tonight, got to run to the mall and stuff right now.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 4, 2010)

DLC Maps


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 4, 2010)

Are those five maps real? 

If so, it looks like an interesting blend of new maps.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 4, 2010)

finally but i wonder if that vid is gonna get deleted soon


----------



## Gecka (Mar 4, 2010)

yay for modded controllers


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 4, 2010)

yay for lag switches


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 4, 2010)

I really hope they bring those COD4 maps to MW2 and even more in the future. They have fewer lines of sight (so I can rush effectively), and the players that started on MW2, won't be that confident on them.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 4, 2010)

You really do you name honer Undercovermc. I've never seen you play MW2 lol.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah.. I'm taking a break from it for now, it frustrates me.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 4, 2010)

28,205 from a single demolition match:WOW

we lost cuz shit teammates went for kills/streaks

I myself got 65/4/26


----------



## Newton (Mar 4, 2010)

hahaha nice

SnD is going fucking great tonight


----------



## Newton (Mar 4, 2010)

Team NF has abandoned me


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 4, 2010)

i got 27000 in demolition the other day.i think some dudes go on demolition just for xp and then just loligag.  then me and my clan leave the match and i'm sure our team gets fucked


----------



## Newton (Mar 4, 2010)

SnD is the fastest exp IME


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 4, 2010)

those games take forever.


----------



## Newton (Mar 4, 2010)

and then you get a fat 14k without challenges at level 54


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 4, 2010)

I find it funny how people try and talk down to you for not winning a match when they have 30 Kills 32 Deaths while you have 17 Kills 2 Deaths.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 5, 2010)

Got my precious M1014 back

Found a neat setup

ACR w/ silencer
M1014
Claymore
Smoke
Scavenger Pro
Cold Blooded Pro
Steady Aim Pro

Might switch out ACR for scar, but whatever


----------



## Violence Fight (Mar 5, 2010)

Got my Nuke Cockblocked by a friend tonight. He didn't do it intentionally,  but I mentioned I had 13 kills, and right before I called in my gunner he spammed his entire Emergency air drop stuff...couldn't call it in. Would've fucking got it too...

Not mad, just bitter that the damn thing keeps eluding me.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2010)

Playing on PS3... still dulled by the game. PS3's Ground War population is lackluster, too.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 5, 2010)

had some fun with turnabout tonight.  killed this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at close range with his rpg that his dead body just dropped, than i stabbed this knife commando who just stabbed a teammate.  Fuckers, hope they cried about it.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 5, 2010)

I love it when commando runners bare down on you thinking that you haven't seen them, only to turn around with your knife just at the right moment and promptly stop the fuckers in their tracks. Trash talk usually then ensues for me after that


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Mar 5, 2010)

Crash returns


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2010)

GOD DAMN IT

Why couldn't they have released that earlier?!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 5, 2010)

that was posted on the last page.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 5, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Got my precious M1014 back
> 
> Found a neat setup
> 
> ...



Like a Pro


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 5, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 better watch out. Battlefield: Bad Company 2 seems poised to be a fierce rival in the very near future.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2010)

Transformers: War for Cybertron will far more GAR than either.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 5, 2010)

Im actually starting to lose my patience with the game now..

The PC version in particular is just too flawed atm. We all know about the dedicated servers issue that reared it's ugly head not long before the game's release, but the fact that IW haven't even attempted to improve the matchmaking system on the PC platform is just a bit of an insult really.

You can always be guaranteed two things when you enter a PC match, 1) there will be _at least_ one hacker in the game, and 2) unless you're the host you _will_ be suffering from lag and hit registration issues all game. Right now its looking like Xbox or bust for me if things don't improve soon, which is a shame really because all of my clanmates are on the PC.

Having said that, I'll probably be getting Bad Company 2 sometime in April anyway.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 5, 2010)

SSF4 

Dudley Sakura Guile Chun Li and Ibuki will be fucking up your program


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 5, 2010)

There's a reason for the PC quality actually, Activision's stranglehold would of course take the quality out of any product. COD3 didn't even have a PC launch in the first place


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 5, 2010)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Modern Warfare 2 better watch out. Battlefield: Bad Company 2 seems poised to be a fierce rival in the very near future.



Too bad I'm too cheap to buy another FPS in less than a years time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 5, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Too bad I'm too cheap to buy another FPS in less than a years time.



I have the money for it, but fuck that. I'm more concerned with SSFIV, so as soon as that drops I'll be taking a long break from MW2.


----------



## Newton (Mar 5, 2010)

I am cracking up at this clan tag thing


----------



## Newton (Mar 5, 2010)

200 - 18

Team NF owns


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 5, 2010)

Save me a spot, I'm getting on now. 

@Nin
Same here. SSFIV will pull me away from MW2 for a while, not to mention GOWIII and FFXIII.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep I'm in the same boat BH, FFXIII and SSFIV will be the main things to pull me away from MW2.

The clan title changes were hilarious, had me laughing my ass off. 

GGs Team NF, I'm done for today, I got lame ass work tonight.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 5, 2010)

All you bastards logged off when I got on.


----------



## Newton (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll be back in a bit Brandon


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 5, 2010)

I can always count on you Susano.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 5, 2010)

i don't know who in their right mind would replace mw2 with another similar shooter.  It would be an overload.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2010)

Because MW2 is dull.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 5, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Because MW2 is dull.



This                        .


----------



## Vault (Mar 5, 2010)

Hahahaha at the clan name changes xD Shit was so funny. 

And wow we raped domination.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 5, 2010)

mw2 might be dull, but why wouldn't battlefield be dull.  what's more annoying than dullness is the game breakers and the dumb way that people play.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 5, 2010)

MW2 is a good game made bad because IW can't give a darn with post-release patches.

There are too many hax0rz and glitches.

Gotta give props to Treyarch for patching WaW over 8237463284736 times.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 5, 2010)

well, if i made something, i'd be hesitant to patch it everytime some cry babies started whining about what was broken in the game, when actually the cry babies just suck.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 5, 2010)

Wait, so you think a dude running underneath the map, or a guy on God mode does not spoil the experience?

Of course it does.

Its easy to avoid it by leaving the room and joining other game, but having to do that everytime you find a fucker on hax is rather annoying.

Another thing IW fucked up was not adding Local Search, having to join connections across the globe is fail.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 5, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> MW2 is a good game made bad because IW can't give a darn with post-release patches.
> 
> There are too many hax0rz and glitches.
> 
> Gotta give props to Treyarch for patching WaW over 8237463284736 times.



I completely agree.

Way too many glitches and plus the game is way too easy for people to get crazy killstreaks and don't forget the tactical insertions for boosters.
They should have just taken the tactical insertions out cause way to many people are using them for cheating


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 5, 2010)

oh u mean the PC version. then yeah, i can't make an argument there.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 5, 2010)

45-2-15 in domination

the other team was composed of knifers and riot shields

was kinda fun, but shit got boring when they figured out they couldn't beat me and meh M1014


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2010)

Tried bad company 2 and I rather be playing this and I don't even love MW2...sorry just more fun.


----------



## Newton (Mar 6, 2010)

Crazy mind if I add you?

EDIT: Holy fuck, guy on my team just went 17-1

he got 2 aces in 1 game


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 6, 2010)

im so glad IW got shit canned by activision 
Treyarch at one point had 3 patches in a single month

4 months and like 2 patches


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2010)

Who are you so I know not to ignore the invite on friends request, lol.


----------



## Newton (Mar 6, 2010)

i r Crixpack


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool add me I'll accept


----------



## Gecka (Mar 6, 2010)

Almost got my nuke

some lucky fucker happened to have his stingers out though


----------



## Gecka (Mar 6, 2010)

never mind, got it the next round

it's only my second too

My setup:

UMP silenced
M1014 w/ grip
SOH Pro
SP Pro
Steady Aim Pro

I got most of my kills leading to the chopper gunner with my shotgun

Map was favela domination(GW)


----------



## Gecka (Mar 6, 2010)

H-H-H-H-HOLY SHIIIIIIIT

I just met, the most competent randoms I've ever played with.

We actually worked, together

As soon as I joined a game, we were dominated, at 30-130.

I said the only way to win is to dominate them back, so we decided to camp our respective flags.

We managed to get 2 care packages, count em TWO, with AC-130's in them

And the guy actually listened to us when we told him to smoke the fuck outta C Flag.

We ended up winning by 30-40 points I think.

Shit was fun. Wish all my teammates were like that.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Mar 6, 2010)

Does anyone have the Turtle Beach P21 headset? 
How is it? I want to sound whore.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 6, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Almost got my nuke
> 
> some lucky fucker happened to have his stingers out though



I almost got one yesterday but then some guy literally just shot me from out nowhere.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 6, 2010)

so I started using emergency airdrop, see how it goes.


----------



## Newton (Mar 6, 2010)

Lucky 7


----------



## Gecka (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm almost 5th prestige

but for some reason, this is taking much longer than my previous 3rd, which went by surprisingly faster than the ones before that


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 6, 2010)

Emergency Airdrop is just too fucking funny on Demolition. 

Karachi, second round starts. Myself and two of my clan mates mark out our EA's so we had 12 packages between us. What followed can only be described as an epic clusterfuck of Harriers and Helicopters.

Needless to say, the round ended _very_ quickly..


----------



## Newton (Mar 6, 2010)

6-7 was my fastest so far

Search is great


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 6, 2010)

Crap I keep getting harriers today but can't stay alive to get my CG. I only got one today with my 50 cal. 
I think today is the best day I have ever played with my sniper rifle, I got a bunch sweet shots with it. Though I had a ton of matches where my teammates cared more about there kd than about winning. (Domination and Demolition)


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 6, 2010)

How do you customize the look of the character in MP?


----------



## Gecka (Mar 6, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> How do you customize the look of the character in MP?



Ummm, you can't

One Man Army can change the character design.

say a ghillie suited sniper to a riot shielder design


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 6, 2010)

bah at prestiging.  i've seen some non-prestiged level 50s that play smarter than many of the prestiged i've played with. and i've seen some utterly useless prestiged players.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 6, 2010)

I've seen the same thing, i lost 2 days ago to a guy who was lvl 40 non prestige and he got the nuke. I'm not prestiging and if I do it'll be once i get my nuke emblem which will take a really long time.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 6, 2010)

i'm having fun with the javelin

EDIT: Just got a triple kill


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 6, 2010)

javelin danger close = pred missle


----------



## Gecka (Mar 6, 2010)

You know that javelin terminal video i showed yall?

I found another spot for that map


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 6, 2010)

Gecka said:


> You know that javelin terminal video i showed yall?
> 
> I found another spot for that map



i got a 4 kill with jav missile.  I usually pull it out for anti-aircraft, but if that thing gets taken down b4 i respawn, i use it as faux air support.  what is ur new spot?

so how is ur guys russian and brazilian(portoguese) by now?  
_GRANADA! _ Granada de fumas


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 6, 2010)

dood i fought that otu motngs ago


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 6, 2010)

My freaking k/d ratio dropped from 1.38 to 1.35 because of my nephew and friends playing on the ps3.. got it up to 1.37 again today. Today wasn't a good day for me. I kept getting teamed with freaking noobs. By the end of a my team mates didn't even have over 10 kills :S. I was doing all the protecting. I had like 15-20 (same as the top at the opponents side). Shit was tough. Especially cause my opponents get easy kills and getting using killstreaks. That really fucked up a lot of rounds for me. The worst thing about fucking noobs is that they don't even shoot down helicopters/harriers. They probably don't know about cold blooded or something, cause I do see them with their launchers, but they keep getting killed. Shit sucked. And this didn't happen just once, I was playing with noobs all day today. I barely even won any rounds..


----------



## Taki (Mar 6, 2010)

Spare 48 hour codes anyone? I really wanna play with you guys on LIVE, but my shit just ran out


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2010)

Play Halo 2; heard that people who still play it are getting 400 points, free Beta for Reach, and 3-months for Live.  Not sure if it's a rumor or not, but worth a try.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 6, 2010)

Taki said:


> Spare 48 hour codes anyone? I really wanna play with you guys on LIVE, but my shit just ran out



If you dont have ninja pro on every class
you need to change you NF user name


----------



## Taki (Mar 6, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Play Halo 2; heard that people who still play it are getting 400 points, free Beta for Reach, and 3-months for Live.  Not sure if it's a rumor or not, but worth a try.


Halo 2? Do people still play it?



Axl Low said:


> If you dont have ninja pro on every class
> you need to change you NF user name



...I do...honestly lol. I run a ACR stealth class.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 6, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

EPIC FUCKING WIN

I shoot at a CG, and it lets out flares, then the javelin dives down into C, and kills somebody trying to take it


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, Microsoft is canceling Live service for all original Xbox games sometime soon, so they're "rewarding our loyal fans", so I guess some people still do.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 6, 2010)

Taki said:


> ...I do...honestly lol. I run a ACR stealth class.



i was joking but now i can sleep better at night :33


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 6, 2010)

I need to learn all the spots to get the javelin to hit the Domination points. Also, more of those noobtube spots like the guy in Derail launching them into C. Seems like a great way to piss someone off.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 6, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I need to learn all the spots to get the javelin to hit the Domination points. Also, more of those noobtube spots like the guy in Derail launching them into C. Seems like a great way to piss someone off.



or you just go to the power station and shoot him in the ass :3


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 6, 2010)

I really want to be an ass and sneak up behind somebody and then message him to turn around. Alot of people have done that before.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 6, 2010)

I just hump(t-bag them when they are alive) and when they turn around, I knife em.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 6, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I just hump(t-bag them when they are alive) and when they turn around, I knife em.



Gecka freak dances with the peepz and then sticks it in em when they not looking


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 6, 2010)

I teabag boosters and people I killed in SnD if we're winnning...even though its douchey alot of people do it so I will too.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 7, 2010)

the time u waste teabagging u can be searching and destroying, or helping ur teammate. shame on you.


----------



## Ito (Mar 7, 2010)

Throwing knives are my new hobby.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 7, 2010)

Susano said:


> Lucky 7



at this rate you will be at prestige 10 in 2 months. lol


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 7, 2010)

Gecka is a damn clutch player.  2 vs 1 and he dropshots for the win.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 7, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

WAS GOING 12-0

THEN I RUSHED

AND DIED FROM G-18'S

ReBohab is my witness

EDIT: ended up with 16-4


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 7, 2010)

I need to play more SnD. Being Last Alive is sooo damn tense. 

And yeah, the other guys using a grenade launcher from the other side of the map to get us at our spawn.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 7, 2010)

Tactical Layout is fun, but I almost always lose surprise knife battles


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 7, 2010)

tried hardcore team deathmatch.  I'm not even good at regular deathmatch , that shit was awful.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 7, 2010)

Amano is damn good

I wouldn't want to be against him(again)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 7, 2010)

It's a tradeoff but I like the tactical alot more than the default now. Took almost a whole prestige for me to get used to it though. 

EDIT:


Gecka said:


> Amano is damn good
> 
> I wouldn't want to be against him(again)



 I have my moments but I'm average at best.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 7, 2010)

People were flaming me about drop shotting

Lulz what?

also, 3 levels away from 5th prestige

gonna take forever though


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 7, 2010)

i have yet to get a really good kill with a predator, sucks.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 7, 2010)

Susano, you level up damn fast. Level 20 something on 7th prestige already?  you left me behind.


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm only first prestige, 28.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 7, 2010)

hot damm!! just went 11-1 in GW TDM on skidrow, burnt some fools with my brandy new AK, then called in 2 preds. and shottied up some other fools.  Would have got a harrier if it wasn't for that 1 death.

i was gonna stop fighting and camp/hide when i reached 10-1, figured it was my game best performance and didn't want to mess it up.  But then i saw some poor fool on final stand and he was shooting his ass off, so i jumped in to rescue him, but it was too late, he was out for the count


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> at this rate you will be at prestige 10 in 2 months. lol





Sonikku Tilt said:


> Susano, you level up damn fast. Level 20 something on 7th prestige already?  you left me behind.



Last 2 days were a bit of a fluke really

Played of SnD with a good team, and I got real good scores

Went from 66 to 70 in 1 day, then 1-27 yesterday

Been getting constant 12-4, 8-1 and even another 10-0 

And the like


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 7, 2010)

why do u guys bring up your K-D in these objective based games?  The whole team can go 10-10 and still win it's game of domination or whatever if they meet the score of 200.  That stat really needs to take a back seat to w-l's (which i rock at btw )


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 7, 2010)

Unless you play with a clan / party of good players, you can't really control your win/loss ratio.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

SnD is different

It is an objective based games, but kills are just as inportant

I don't take k/d seriously on demo domi and the like


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2010)

W-L says little about individual skill. I prefer having a high K/D and Accuracy ratio.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 7, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> W-L says little about individual skill. I prefer having a high K/D and Accuracy ratio.



hmmm, that's interesting.  on non-tdm games i don't care how many times i die as long as i'm holding flags, and capping flags, planting/defusing bombs, and showing up at the right time to support the team members.  Anyone can rack up kills on me , but i still win cause when ur killstreak is called in, chances are i'm respawning with my stingers and javelins.  I also have martyrdom deathstreaks, or last stand which i'm happy to flip out a grenade or c4 and take everyone enemy with me.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 7, 2010)

Ahh, my beloved cold blooded pro, ninja pro, scavenger pro and silencer combo is back.  Now i can murder all the oblivious people in peace and quiet.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

K/D is the best indicator of your skill



at tdm


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 7, 2010)

You also usually get more points if you actually go for flags in domination. I had about 40-45 kills but someone with about 10-15 kills less still got above me because he was always going for objectives.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

Score whores :ho


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

GOT MY 4TH NUKE WITHIN 3 MINUTES!!!!!! FUCK YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BTW I dont care much about K/D unless theres alot of lag in the game cause then I usually just leave the match. But in demo and dom. I think KD should matter a little considering if you just charge in like a dumbass then the other team is gonna get free kills and get strong killstreaks.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

Noone should ever play and not get _any_ kills

its just that some people get kills, then get carried away and proceed to ignore everything else

Too many times I've seen teammates casually stroll past a planted bomb when the area is clear, and its not like if they're trying to give cover or anything

I get especially pissed when I am the only one capturing a flag, and I see teammates just running past me. The best strategy is in fact hold 2 flags and keep killing them at the third, but at least help get those 2 flags first


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 7, 2010)

Susano, you on right now? Bah, I'm getting on soon anyways.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

Susano said:


> Noone should ever play and not get _any_ kills
> 
> its just that some people get kills, then get carried away and proceed to ignore everything else
> 
> ...



That happened to me yesterday in demo and dom. Some guy on my team had just cleared the area and then left cause he was just too afraid to take the risk of getting shot planting the bomb.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 7, 2010)

Accuracy shows your real skill.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Susano, you on right now? Bah, I'm getting on soon anyways.



Hurry up 



Brandon Heat said:


> Accuracy shows your real skill.



At shooting


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 7, 2010)

This is a shooter right?


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

Nope, this is a knifing game  

its cool if every shot hits

but if you have poor positioning and the like, you'd hit every shot yes, but die 4x before you see that 1 person


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2010)

Skidrow i spray bullets in that narrow corridor, 3 kills guaranteed


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 7, 2010)

Vault said:


> Skidrow i spray bullets in that narrow corridor, 3 kills guaranteed



I hate the narrow corridor.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2010)

Team NF is interesting for the most parts as far as playstyles go. I notice Susano and Crux are usually rushing more than anything, I'm more of just playing to whatever suits the situation, sometimes I just have games where I snap and go 18-1 without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 7, 2010)

Out of memory??	 What is that that shit all about??


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2010)

Marathon, lightweight and a ump45 suppressed  Thats your answer. You can manoeuvre that corridor without dying. Skidrow is such a good map to rack up kills but your airsupport is hardly useful


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep, that out of memory shit has been happening to alot of people, me included

Team NF is just awesome 

I honestly only rush so hard because its the most fast paced and fun way (for me) to play

I have held back and played slower many times, which results in better ratios sometimes, but its kinda boring IMO.

Where are you guys


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2010)

MW2 doesn't move as fast for me as a whole to be rushing all the time. Games like in COD 2 and GoldenEye I rush an awful amount because it was insanely fast/fun but I don't get that same feeling in MW2 for the most part.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

In Ground War Scrapyard you do


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 7, 2010)

I usually want to sit back more in ground war.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

Run behind their spawn
Sit back


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2010)

I hate GW so fucking crowded, i like to play with freedom.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

Full party SnD

Lets do some damage


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

8/9 NF players

Damn you Stillmatic


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 7, 2010)

Damn you servers and your shitty match making.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

join the text chat so you'll know what's happening


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2010)

God Damn I love chopper gunner 
It tears ass.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 7, 2010)

I love shooting them down.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

Vault said:


> I hate GW so fucking crowded, i like to play with freedom.



I got a nuke today in GW, I prefer that to TDM.

Sorry I left guys but I was getting bored doing nothing and I had no idea what yall were talking about in text chat cause I can't use it.

lol at the private matches, there were so many retarted spawns in there.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

Lol I camped like a little bitch that last FFA


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 7, 2010)

Highrise and Favela were my maps.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

Damn you brandon


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

How did Cruc13 get that CG   

Kudos to whoever shot it down


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 7, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Team NF is interesting for the most parts as far as playstyles go. I notice Susano and Crux are usually rushing more than anything, I'm more of just playing to whatever suits the situation, sometimes I just have games where I snap and go 18-1 without breaking a sweat.


Yea, I just find tactical rushing a lot more fun. 


Susano said:


> Yep, that out of memory shit has been happening to alot of people, me included
> 
> Team NF is just awesome
> 
> ...


This.


Susano said:


> 8/9 NF players
> 
> Damn you Stillmatic





Brandon Heat said:


> Damn you servers and your shitty match making.


Matchmaking was so terrible. 


narutosushi said:


> I got a nuke today in GW, I prefer that to TDM.
> 
> Sorry I left guys but I was getting bored doing nothing and I had no idea what yall were talking about in text chat cause I can't use it.
> 
> *lol at the private matches, there were so many retarted spawns in there.*


Lol, they literally spawned me right beside as in shoulder to shoulder to another player.


Brandon Heat said:


> Highrise and Favela were my maps.



Damn you Brandon, that last double kill in Favela was terrible, I don't know what I was doing lol, but ggs.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

Cruc I think you spawned right next to me and then you ran ahead and  I shot you


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

They spawned me in Cruc's path 3 times in a row in Rust 



And I got some good throwing knives on you guys


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

I lol'd when you died two times in a row to me in like 15 sec on Highrise crix


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 7, 2010)

Been fucking aroud with the F2000 recently. It aint actually too bad once you get used to it.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 7, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Been fucking aroud with the F2000 recently. It aint actually too bad once you get used to it.



I always use stuff no one else uses so i can show people how ridiculously awesome it can be. Striker and AA-12 are still pieces of shit tho.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 7, 2010)

F2000 is great for dropshotting.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

I dont get why everybody hates the AA-12 its not that bad honestly, all thats bad to me is the range on it.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 7, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I dont get why everybody hates the AA-12 its not that honestly, all thats bad to me is the range on it.



I personally have nothing against AA-12. I still think the spaz-12 is much more awesome


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

Crix and Cruc kept shooting me with it in FFA


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

:ho

For Favela I did SPAS only


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

damn you  

If we do this again Im gonna use the spas to get you back


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

And ima use them damn G18s

I kept picking yours up after I SPAS'd you and trying to kill other people with them, but I can't use those things at all

They are kinda hard to control IMO


----------



## Creator (Mar 7, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Been fucking aroud with the F2000 recently. It aint actually too bad once you get used to it.



Didnt like it much. It looks cool and the reload is uber awesomeness. However, the recoil and the sight isnt nice.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

Susano said:


> And ima use them damn G18s
> 
> I kept picking yours up after I SPAS'd you and trying to kill other people with them, but I can't use those things at all
> 
> They are kinda hard to control IMO



lol I kept hearing them in Favela somewhere, I guess that was you haha.

They are my favorite sidearm but you dont need Steady Aim really to use them...at least I dont, I've become a pro using them.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

I must learn your ways of control


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 7, 2010)

We still up for SnD?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2010)

You can Akimbo SPAS 12? 
I think I ran into a glitcher or modder O_o


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh shit are you serious??? i would have loved to see that even if it is cheating.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 7, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> How did Cruc13 get that CG
> 
> Kudos to whoever shot it down


Care package. :ho


narutosushi said:


> Cruc I think you spawned right next to me and then you ran ahead and  I shot you


SO IT WAS YOU!  lol


Brandon Heat said:


> We still up for SnD?



I don't think I can come on anytime soon. My brother's home and him and his friends are playing on his account. Probably in a couple hours though.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Oh shit are you serious??? i would have loved to see that even if it is cheating.



i dont think you want to 
It was not fun see that
mara light steady aim dual SPAS 12's D:


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

nahhhh honestly I think I would have laughed seeing that though it would annoy me alot if he was ont the enemy team.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 7, 2010)

I didn't even get to play games with you guys.. Everytime we made a party people would go in and out. Freaking annoying. The one time I played with you guys was against you in Sub Base Domination. Shit was hilarious. Revault was getting his ass kicked. I did okay. Cruc got me like 2,3 times in a row. DAMMMN YOU haha. We ended up winning which was lol. Team NF I pass............. I kid I kid.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2010)

it was on the enemy team
and he was crouching in corners


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> it was on the enemy team
> and he was crouching in corners



oh god


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 7, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> You can Akimbo SPAS 12?
> I think I ran into a glitcher or modder O_o



Those would be amazing, both have such long range and are so powerful...


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

it would be but people would just use them like the akimbo 87's before they were patched.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

Nakas you on later?


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

sorry dude not till tommorrow...my dads got the tv right now


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2010)

Some of you bastards better get back on tonight.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh I will be there.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

Post a message when you guys are on, i'll just keep checking the thread and come on when yall are


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2010)

I love pistols, I get such satisfaction killing people with it. None of that commando tactical knife shit, just pure lacing someone with bullets 007 style.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm free to get on whenever you guys want to. 

M9 is clearly the best pistol.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm free to get on whenever you guys want to.
> 
> M9 is clearly the best pistol.



Its a scaled down FAL
Hell yeah


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm free to get on whenever you guys want to.
> 
> M9 is clearly the best pistol.



I'm on right now, and yeah pretty much.

But real men use low tier weapons.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm on right now, and yeah pretty much.
> 
> But real men use low tier weapons.



Which is why I'm a Riot Shield whore


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm on right now, and yeah pretty much.
> 
> But real men use shit that blows up



Fixed for silliness


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't understand why people like the Magnum. I want my pistols to fire quick and accurate. That's why I use the M9 or USP.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I don't understand why people like the Magnum. I want my pistols to fire quick and accurate. That's why I use the M9 or USP.



People sometimes prefer Lethality over Accuracy
Plus The magnum is the new D Eagle
D Eagle is only good for last stand because of recoil


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 7, 2010)

Someone get online soon, I'm cold and there's wolves after me.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

Get your ass online Brandon


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 7, 2010)

Just because of that, I will take longer than I usually do to get on.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

You took like 45 seconds


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 7, 2010)

That was the joke noob.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 7, 2010)

I haven't played in what seems like weeks but I hopped on last night for some good times and went fucking beat mode in Terminal with the Barrett.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's some pro tips for anyone who's new to MW2.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 7, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Here's some pro tips for anyone who's new to MW2.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 7, 2010)

Getting on before or by 11pm (23min).


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

lol I saw those vids yesterday. BTW does anyone feel like kind of an asshole when you start spawn killing people with the chopper gunner and you end up getting a triple or multi-kill? You have to do it i guess but it really sucks for that team and it sucks even more when its happening to you.


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

That's the key to getting nukes lol

I never feel bad


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2010)

cold blooded baby 
or you can pred missile the fucker


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 7, 2010)

Susano said:


> That's the key to getting nukes lol
> 
> I never feel bad



It is but still......

I got a nuke today without spawn killing with the AC130 and I still had to kill 6 more people and I got it in 3 minutes. Im sure it caused hell in that looby afterwards....i wish I had a headset


----------



## Newton (Mar 7, 2010)

Haha nice

The only people I feel bad for are the teammates of people who tube

Because when I get tubed, I start tubing


And I was born to tube


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 7, 2010)

EXTRA EXTRA READ ALL ABOUT IT
GUY WITHOUT HEADSET GETS NUKE WITHOUT BOOSTING
LOBBY RAGES


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 8, 2010)

new best game ever! 21-4 in domination in derail, most kills, highest K/D ratio, and most points captured


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 8, 2010)

Nukes _still_ evade me.. 

I've been getting to Harriers a lot more recently but I'll usually a) die just as im getting them out, or b) I'll get them out, and they'll get shot down straight away (or, more annoyingly, I'll get a CG and that will get shot down instantly instead) 

I realise the more open maps are the best for going to town with your killstreak rewards, but they're also the same maps were you can be killed from practically anywhere (Afghan, Derail, im looking at you bitches..)

Still, if at first you don't succeed!


----------



## Gecka (Mar 8, 2010)

Gonna be playing Bad Company 2 for most of my time now 

I may get some play time on cod, but for now, imma work on my recon and medic classes


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 8, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> Nukes _still_ evade me..
> 
> I've been getting to Harriers a lot more recently but I'll usually a) die just as im getting them out, or b) I'll get them out, and they'll get shot down straight away (or, more annoyingly, *I'll get a CG and that will get shot down instantly instead*)
> 
> ...



Thats why i use the ac-130. you may not get the amount of kills for a nuke by itself but the possibility that it gets shot down is much smaller. I ones got 3 nukes on one day by being my stealthy self in ground war. First one i got in afgan in a domination. The enemy had only a C flag and my team cut of all exits. I just proned under the lower plane wing and shot down anyone coming on the cliff or the exit left from that. In the end i had to make the final 3-4 kill myself but no one ever bothers me.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 8, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> lol I saw those vids yesterday. BTW does anyone feel like kind of an asshole when you start spawn killing people with the chopper gunner and you end up getting a triple or multi-kill? You have to do it i guess but it really sucks for that team and it sucks even more when its happening to you.



I don't feel bad, because I know when it's someone else on the opposing team with the CG trying to get a nuke, they don't give a damn about how us on the receiving end feel.

Also, they should be smart enough to have cold-blooded on their anti-air class so when they spawn they can't be seen.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 8, 2010)

i got down a CG with one man army + AUG


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 8, 2010)

I will be on a little later after I finish up cooking. 

Let's try to make a good run like last night.


----------



## Newton (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm in when you guys are


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm ready whenever, just sitting online eating cereal meanwhile. 

Edit:

I think I would use the F2000 more if it wasn't for it's absolute shit recoil.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 8, 2010)

Getting on now.


----------



## ChompRock (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh.
My.
God.

The P90 is like a UMP45 on *CRACK*.  So I put Akimbo on this thing for laughs, and suddenly my K/D is through the ceiling.  It's cheap, but I went straight from a ratio of about 15-12 in free for all's, to roughly 30-5, multiple times in a row. Also, 2 AC130's in one game.

I love my P90's


----------



## Newton (Mar 8, 2010)

Message when you all are on again

I shall shine my Riot Shield in the mean time


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 8, 2010)

ChompRock said:


> Oh.
> My.
> God.
> 
> ...



someone was using them today in a match on scrapyard......I wonder if that was you  

Are you 2nd prestige cause then it might have been you.  

That guy was annoying me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 9, 2010)

Susano said:


> Message when you all are on again
> 
> I shall shine my Riot Shield in the mean time



i like to throw c4 or semtex on riot shield users, watch them scramble in despair.  or if i can get them from  behind, i drop shot their assholes.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 9, 2010)

p90 is shit


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Mar 9, 2010)

COD4 P90 > MW2 P90


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 9, 2010)

I liked just about every SMG in the first Modern Warfare better than the ones in the sequel.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2010)

My new fun class set up:
MG4 w/ Silencer
C4
OMA+
Cold-blooded+
Ninja+
(set up was OMA+, Stopping Power+ and Ninja+ before, but that was before I got the silencer)
C4 is so damn fun, especially with broken as hell OMA.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 9, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> lol I kept hearing them in Favela somewhere, I guess that was you haha.
> 
> They are my favorite sidearm but you dont need Steady Aim really to use them...at least I dont, I've become a pro using them.



in my own experience. spaz + grip + steady aim = unfair. grip tightens your bullet spread which increases the 1 shot kill range of spaz, which is already legendary. adding steady aim also tightens the bullet spread a bit more. I cant tell you how many epic moments I have had with the spaz. I am like a brain surgeon with that thing.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 9, 2010)

SagetforProtoss said:


> COD4 > MW2


Corrected .


----------



## Newton (Mar 9, 2010)

I love Estate


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 9, 2010)

_Well well well.._

After me crying on Saturday about not earning a Tactical Nuke yet it finally happened this evening! 

It was a Demolition game on Scrapyard and it actually happened pretty quickly. Defended successfully in the first round after my Harriers got me to 10 kills. A claymore in the second round earned me the CG and I went to town on their spawn. Literally earned the nuke the split second my chopper was done. Perfect 25-0 to boot! 

Huge relief


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2010)

Probably won't be playing with Team NF till I finish FF13.


----------



## Newton (Mar 9, 2010)

I have decided not to buy FFXIII until my exams are over



no matter how much I want it


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 9, 2010)

Glad you plan to get it anyways, your MW2 disc needs a break before it melts. 

Just kidding.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> in my own experience. spaz + grip + steady aim = unfair. grip tightens your bullet spread which increases the 1 shot kill range of spaz, which is already legendary. adding steady aim also tightens the bullet spread a bit more. I cant tell you how many epic moments I have had with the spaz. I am like a brain surgeon with that thing.



Steady aim and Grip are useless on the Spas, IMO. Holographic is superior as it adds range. Plus Ninja Pro stops HBS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 9, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Probably won't be playing with Team NF till I finish FF13.





Susano said:


> I have decided not to buy FFXIII until my exams are over
> 
> 
> 
> no matter how much I want it





Violent-nin said:


> Glad you plan to get it anyways, your MW2 disc needs a break before it melts.
> 
> Just kidding.



I'm more than likely not purchasing FFXIII. I don't know, to me, it just doesn't seem like a proper FF game. However, if I do get it, it will only be because I borrowed it from a friend of my brother's.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 9, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Steady aim and Grip are useless on the Spas, IMO. Holographic is superior as it adds range. Plus Ninja Pro stops HBS ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



is the same for 1014? i just opened the holographic.  

If i can get a few more 20+ kill games, i might change to a nuke friendly killstreak combination. 

i'll probably pick up ff13, when _everybodyies_ bored of mw2.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 9, 2010)

ehhh I don't play FF games

What I want is Uncharted 2


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 9, 2010)

^heard FF13 is real different from other FF games, might be up your alley

steady aim pro is the shit though, i used to die while bringing up my sights, now it's like spot the enemy, ads, kill, all instant


----------



## Newton (Mar 9, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I'm more than likely not purchasing FFXIII. I don't know, to me, it just doesn't seem like a proper FF game. However, if I do get it, it will only be because I borrowed it from a friend of my brother's.



FFXIII is my most anticipated game this year

For some reason I've loved all FF games, I don't bother to argue with people or anything about which are good and bad

I just play em cuz I like em.


Nin - That was a low blow


----------



## Gecka (Mar 9, 2010)

grip and steady aim actually does something on the M1014

as it has too much spread without it, requiring 2 shots or more

I actually had a private match test with the m1014

did a range test
steady aim test
grip test(oddly enough reduces the spread a wee bit when spamming)
sights test(i was proven wrong when I thought ADS with shotty reduces range)

spas indeed as insane fucking range when i compared the two


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 9, 2010)

the new xbox 360 in the fall is my most anticipated thing and I plan to get it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 9, 2010)

oops meant sleight of hand pro


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 9, 2010)

SagetforProtoss said:


> COD4 P90 > MW2 P90



p90 is a steady aim spray and pray piece of shit in cod4 or mw2


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't know about that, it all depends on the person using it......in one match some guy went 116-18 with the p90 on the other team.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 9, 2010)

I need to do a OHK range test for the shotguns


----------



## Creator (Mar 9, 2010)

So yah. I recently got the Uzi Mastery.....Its the most annoying thing in the world. 

I mean its probably more annoying then Commando dudes or noob tubers. 



narutosushi said:


> ehhh I don't play FF games
> 
> What I want is Uncharted 2



Uncharted 2 is a good investment. You have my word.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 9, 2010)

MF'er! i took the grip of my m1014, shit is flying all over the place, missed alot of good kills.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm stuck waiting till this weekend for my order of FFXIII to ship to my house.

MW2 will have to do till then.


----------



## Newton (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh fucking god

Why do I always get paired with the people who have no skill at this whatsoever

FUCK

They can't kill shit

They can't capture shit

Why the fuck did they even buy the game


----------



## Gecka (Mar 9, 2010)

Grip is pretty much a must on that beast.

Steady aim is highly advised, as then it becomes a 2 hit kill without it because of the widened spread.

SP goes well with steady aim, as it then becomes a total fucking destroyer of worlds.

A good setup I use now is

MG4 with Acog(iron sights are terrible ) and grip(becomes as accurate as a sniper)
M1014 with grip and extended mags
bling, steady aim, and stopping power(MG4 goes great with it)

I once had a guy keep copying my class, and I kept picking up ammo from his ass cause he couldn't use the C4 correctly and kept blowing himself up


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 9, 2010)

Susano said:


> Oh fucking god
> 
> Why do I always get paired with the people who have no skill at this whatsoever
> 
> ...



I will be on soon.


----------



## Newton (Mar 9, 2010)

Save me Brandon


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll screw you guys up


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 9, 2010)

@Creator:
FMJ 40/40 is more annoying then nuke boosters


----------



## Newton (Mar 9, 2010)

Holy fuck Brandon

What was that? 4 or 5 harriers you got?

What a way to start off the night


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 9, 2010)

43-3-4 on Wasteland

Best game ever. Had like 4 Harriers, 5 Predator Missiles, and a Chopper Gun. 

Thank you Emergency Airdrop.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 9, 2010)

fmj challenge is the biggest bullshit perpetrated on man.  I have never gotten one penetration kill thru my 70+ levels while i have fmj on.


----------



## Ito (Mar 10, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> fmj challenge is the biggest bullshit perpetrated on man.  I have never gotten one penetration kill thru my 70+ levels while i have fmj on.



Thank you. I've never unlocked extended mags for any gun.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 10, 2010)

It _is_ difficult to get extended mags with certain guns. I've always found the easiest to be the SCAR - the FMJ just seems to really work well with that gun.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 10, 2010)

i think the only way i'll get that challenge is if i post myself behind a fence or bush, disregard all the games objectives, and just kill passers by.  i'll likely lose the game , but meet the challenge.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 10, 2010)

I got ext. mags with the FAL, MG4, RPD and the L86 LSW.:ho

And that was before i saw this.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6u_t_5enT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Creator (Mar 10, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> fmj challenge is the biggest bullshit perpetrated on man.  I have never gotten one penetration kill thru my 70+ levels while i have fmj on.





Light said:


> Thank you. I've never unlocked extended mags for any gun.



Thus avoid SMGs. 

FMJ kills is the easiest with guns like ACR, AK47 (Recoil is horrible, but the power is amazing with Stopping Pro), Scar, Fal (Again, its hard, but as long as you can fire fast enough.) Snipers are all easy. Find a window, and one hit one kill. 

The recoils in SMGs are horrible. I mean seriously. Took me a mission to get the Uzi Mastery and the P90, and UMP, and MP5K. Only one let is the Vector, but it dont like nice enough for me to use.

LMGs are easy aswell because of their sheer power. 



Toffeeman said:


> It _is_ difficult to get extended mags with certain guns. I've always found the easiest to be the SCAR - the FMJ just seems to really work well with that gun.



Thats because its like using FMJ even with its not equiped with the Scar.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2010)

Vector was the first gun i got for 40/40 fmj


----------



## Creator (Mar 10, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Vector was the first gun i got for 40/40 fmj



Really?  

It looks horrible to me.


----------



## Newton (Mar 10, 2010)

My favorite Primary is now officially the SPAS


----------



## Creator (Mar 10, 2010)

Susano said:


> My favorite Primary is now officially the SPAS



Its funny because its a secondary.


----------



## Newton (Mar 10, 2010)

It is? :ho


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2010)

Spas is too damn good to be a secondary, I love both that and the Striker as far as shotguns go. I don't really have one favorite gun.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Mar 10, 2010)

Susano said:


> My favorite Primary is now officially the SPAS


too bad the AA-12 is better


----------



## Newton (Mar 10, 2010)

Niko Bellic said:


> too bad the AA-12 is better



At helping me rack up death streaks


----------



## Ito (Mar 10, 2010)

Susano said:


> At helping me rack up death streaks



 The Spas is so great.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 10, 2010)

spas 12 has its limits, like when you got 2 or 3 guys surrounding you, and you are wasting precious seconds pumping cartridges, your fucked.


----------



## Newton (Mar 10, 2010)

If you have 2-3 guys surrounding you you're more or less fucking with any gun


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2010)

Barrett + Akimbo M9s = Win. 

23-1-5 on Highrise with that set up.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 10, 2010)

Susano said:


> If you have 2-3 guys surrounding you you're more or less fucking with any gun



i'll take my chances with the 1014 in that situation, if u can get 2 fast one shot kills and 1-2 shot at semi auto speed, you might have a fighting chance.  I got a match ending kill the other day, the kill cam showed me using 3 rounds from far away on this dude.  He started running away feeling the intense pressure of my big gun, and I loaded one 1014 shell, _just one_, and blasted him away.  The kill cam showed all my glory


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 10, 2010)

Shotgun's as secondary weapons.. madness. The AA-12 is good with extended mags and scavenger, to compensate for the short clip and low ammo. I still think the SPAS is a better shotgun because of the range.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2010)

Creator said:


> Really?
> 
> It looks horrible to me.



It gives me the Dakka I need to put holes in kniving assholes

YOYOYO
I PUT HOLES IN YOUR HOLES SO YOU CAN COMMANDO WHILE YOU COMMANDO



Niko Bellic said:


> too bad the AA-12 is better



BULLSHIT


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 10, 2010)

Susano said:


> If you have 2-3 guys surrounding you you're more or less fucking with any gun



not really with my akimbo G18's


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 10, 2010)

Susano said:


> If you have 2-3 guys surrounding you you're more or less fucked with any gun



i guess you havent seen how fast i can squeeze out an rpg round 

if there are three knifing assholes running like rats in a pack
HAY GUYS
I HERD YOU LIKE DANGER CLOSE ?!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry I didn't see your earlier message for a different mode Susano.


----------



## Newton (Mar 10, 2010)

I hate Demo without a good team

Makes me wanna rip my hair out 

I never play demo unless I have a party of 5+

I especially hate those guys who don't even try to help with the objective

"I'm laying down cover"





Axl Low said:


> i guess you havent seen how fast i can squeeze out an rpg round
> 
> if there are three knifing assholes running like rats in a pack
> HAY GUYS
> I HERD YOU LIKE DANGER CLOSE ?!



*Surrounding* you, The only way you're getting them all is by shooting the ground, and then you're fucked anyway 


G18s? You play on Sensitivity 10?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm as good as 5+ people. 

But I understand.


----------



## Newton (Mar 10, 2010)

So why did we lose then 

I've noticed that the general population does great during defence, but on offence, or when on defense and bomb is planted its like they just bought the game

Most people don't know different routes and what not to easily get to the bomb

And I get especially pissed when I'm the only one with Smoke nades, which IMO are the single most important things in demo



This doesn't apply to most of Team NF of course


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2010)

Derail has horrible spawn points when your on offense. 

But people either rush in the most linear fashion to the site or sit back and kill people expecting someone else to plant the bomb. I tend to mix it up with killing and planting depending on what is needed.


----------



## Newton (Mar 11, 2010)

Tac In at the back of the building > Any defense strat


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> spas 12 has its limits, like when you got 2 or 3 guys surrounding you, and you are wasting precious seconds pumping cartridges, your fucked.



Actually, earlier today I took out 4 guys coming at me with the Spas. Shoot, kill one, pump behind a wall, come back shoot and kill another, pump behind a wall, rinse and repeat.

Susano sorry for not accepting the game invite earlier, my cousin is over and we were taking turns.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2010)

Susano said:


> *Surrounding* you, The only way you're getting them all is by shooting the ground, and then you're fucked anyway



You can direct impact someone with a rpg and it pops
With Danger close you die second 

I should put up my suicide bomber matches up on youtube.

I went 34-7 with suicide bomber RPG on Skidrow [SLAVE TO THE GRIND ]

Scav pro 
DC
commando

Jump from roof while rpging and not completely die cause commando has my back


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Mar 11, 2010)

Try this:
AK-47 Silenced
Any secondary 
Scav Pro
Cold Pro
Ninja Pro
It works magically. 
Went 30-2 in FFA and the whole team started to team up against me.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2010)

SagetforProtoss said:


> Try this:
> AK-47 Silenced
> Any secondary
> Scav Pro
> ...



Done that with 
SCAR
TAR
ACR

alot of r at the end of those ones


----------



## Gecka (Mar 11, 2010)

Ugh

It's hard transitioning from BC2 to MW2

Bad company is much slower paced as compared with Modern warfare

and the button layout kinda annoys me

that and the snipers in that game are ridiculously underpowered

Been getting close 2 K/D's in games(one kill short or so)

About to get my gold skull title for WA2000, about 90 headshots to go


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2010)

I will never understand perfectionists.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 11, 2010)

whuzzat     ?

EDIT: referencing my previous post, Just got 23-1-12


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2010)

Gecka
You need more Dakka


----------



## Creator (Mar 11, 2010)

SagetforProtoss said:


> Try this:
> AK-47 Silenced
> Any secondary
> Scav Pro
> ...



Poor choise of Primary in all honesty. The Ak's scope is horrible. Your better of with the Scar, ACR or M4. 

M16 if your good with burst weapons. You want a good scope. Without a good scope, its horrible. 

And in FFA you can eaisly get 30-2. In terminal just get a claymore and camp at the back of the plane and venture out when your losing or baiting isnt working.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2010)

AK-47 is a great gun, nubcaek. AK's ironsights are great, just like they've always been. The gun is better without any attachment as they cause sway, but meh.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 11, 2010)

I just came to the conclussion that the WAZOOO is shit compared to my beloved EBR.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 11, 2010)

The burst weapons are pretty good if you get the hang of them. FAL over burst weapons.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 11, 2010)

My preference for the burst rifles tends to fall in and out. Out of both of them I still don't know which I prefer, though both are pretty OP with Stopping Power.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 11, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> My preference for the burst rifles tends to fall in and out. Out of both of them I still don't know which I prefer, though both are pretty OP with Stopping Power.



Famas > M16. The famas has less recoil so you have a bigger chance hitting all three bullets on long range. Tho the M16 is a real man stopper at mid range.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2010)

FAL is so powerful stopping power gives it no damage bonus O_o


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Hm. I'm playing MW2 pretty regularly these days so if anyone wants to play some games together add me to PSN: *TomcatTheLion*.

SPAS12!


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 11, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> FAL is so powerful stopping power gives it no damage bonus O_o



Not quite it's unique trait is when you combine SP and the holo sight you can kill anyone with 2 bullets from ANY range. Also it's the only gun outside of the sniper that can instantly kill someone with 1 headshot.(not long range)



Prince Leon said:


> Hm. I'm playing MW2 pretty regularly these days so if anyone wants to play some games together add me to PSN: *TomcatTheLion*.
> 
> SPAS12!



Ill make sure i will add you.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Not quite it's unique trait is when you combine SP and the holo sight you can kill anyone with 2 bullets from ANY range. Also it's the only gun outside of the sniper that can instantly kill someone with 1 headshot.(not long range



FAL is ossim sauce


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I just came to the conclussion that the WAZOOO is shit compared to my beloved EBR.



best thing about both is they're semi-auto.  Just like the 1014 shotty.  Both are weak imo however, and you have to get use to double tapping the trigger at the least unless you can sight up headshots every time.  Someone who gets killed by my sniper might hear 3-5 rounds flying at them, that's how fast i let em out.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 11, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> best thing about both is they're semi-auto.  Just like the 1014 shotty.  Both are weak imo however, and you have to get use to double tapping the trigger at the least unless you can sight up headshots every time.  Someone who gets killed by my sniper might hear 3-5 rounds flying at them, that's how fast i let em out.



Good thing that with silencer there is almost zero recoil on the EBR.	 

You can fire 2 bullets instantly with it so thats a guaranteed kill no matter where you hit.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 11, 2010)

I started using FAL a bit, don't really like it but I did notice it's helped me with sniping. I can now avg 20+-12 using EBR all game.


----------



## Prince Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Add another month for PS3 owners.



Waiting another month would be fail but I wouldn't be surprised due to the exclusivity crap.


----------



## Gene (Mar 11, 2010)

COD4's map pack was kinda shit, but I'm looking forward to this pack as we'll be seeing a few old favorites.


----------



## Creator (Mar 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I just came to the conclussion that the WAZOOO is shit compared to my beloved EBR.







Deathgun said:


> The burst weapons are pretty good if you get the hang of them. FAL over burst weapons.



Fal is uber. 



Deathgun said:


> Famas > M16. The famas has less recoil so you have a bigger chance hitting all three bullets on long range. Tho the M16 is a real man stopper at mid range.



M16, aim above the legs up and its pretty much a kill. My mate uses that. I hate it. 



Axl Low said:


> FAL is so powerful stopping power gives it no damage bonus O_o



No. It adds alot more.  Infact, it breaks the power bar. 



Hangat?r said:


> AK-47 is a great gun, nubcaek. AK's ironsights are great, just like they've always been. The gun is better without any attachment as they cause sway, but meh.



No its not. The Ak Iron sight is horrible. Its like the P2000's sight.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 11, 2010)

Creator lies


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 11, 2010)

FAMAS's burst is faster, but M16 is more accurate with the Holographic sight. At longer ranges vs moving targets, a faster burst helps, but the M16 has a better chance of actually hitting. Choose what you prefer. With stopping power(no silencer), they're both a one burst kill at any range, so for the FAMAS you can just aim around lower body at longer ranges.


Regarding stopping power on the FAL; Without the holographic sight, stopping power is negligible. Close range is 2 hit kill, and from mid-long range is 3 hit kill. With SP it's exactly the same, except you increase your 2HK range by a bit. Once you start doing minimum damage(35 w/o SP, 49 w/ SP), its a 3HK either way.

However, with the holographic sight, your minimum damage becomes 40. Doesn't really mean anything unless you're actually using stopping power. With Holo and SP, your minimum damage becomes 56, enabling the FAL to 2HK from any range.


Personally, I love the AK sights. And for some reason I can't use the EBR for shit(used it a shitton in CoD4 though). I just use the FAL w/ Holo+Silencer+SP, but then I can't Cold Blooded


----------



## Creator (Mar 11, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Personally, I love the AK sights. And for some reason I can't use the EBR for shit(used it a shitton in CoD4 though). I just use the FAL w/ Holo+Silencer+SP, but* then I can't Cold Blooded*



Just hide. 

Infact, i sometimes even go Scrambler for the heck of it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2010)

Chem are you still playing MW2 at all, been ages since I've seen you online.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 11, 2010)

I still don't get why i get dumped in the worst team in S&D EVERY TIME.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 11, 2010)

Creator said:


> Just hide.
> 
> Infact, i sometimes even go Scrambler for the heck of it.



Can't hide from UAV >_<

not using claymores either because no scavenger, so I have to be extremely offensive with that setup.



Violent-nin said:


> Chem are you still playing MW2 at all, been ages since I've seen you online.



PS3 got YLOD'd


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 11, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Can't hide from UAV >_<
> 
> not using claymores either because no scavenger, so I have to be extremely offensive with that setup.



When i attack usually set claymore to avoid being rushed, or for later when they are snooping around our spawn.


----------



## Beastly (Mar 11, 2010)

MW2 is much better than all the other COD games

2 weeks playing online is enough to addict u to the game


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 11, 2010)

Beastly said:


> MW2 is much better than all the other COD games
> 
> 2 weeks playing online is enough to addict u to the game



I was addicted the second i touched this piece of awesome.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Famas > M16. The famas has less recoil so you have a bigger chance hitting all three bullets on long range. Tho the M16 is a real man stopper at mid range.



Quite the opposite

FAMAS dominates at mid range, and M16 w/ holo is better at long


----------



## Gecka (Mar 11, 2010)

Also EBR is for noobs who can't snipe

WA2000 takes the most skill to use out of all the snipers


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2010)

Beastly said:


> MW2 is much better than all the other COD games
> 
> 2 weeks playing online is enough to addict u to the game



Heeeeeeeeeeeeeell no.


----------



## Ito (Mar 11, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Also EBR is for noobs who can't snipe
> 
> WA2000 takes the most skill to use out of all the snipers



Uh, no it doesn't. The Intervention takes the most skill, seeing as it sways all over the level before you steady it.

The WA2000 requires almost no skill.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 11, 2010)

Light said:


> Uh, no it doesn't. The Intervention takes the most skill, seeing as it sways all over the level before you steady it.
> 
> The WA2000 requires almost no skill.



Ahh, but not many people use the intervention outside of the SOH Pro, SP, and steady aim kit.

No skill?

To each his own I guess.

But I do agree that Intervention has unholy sway.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Can't hide from UAV >_<
> 
> not using claymores either because no scavenger, so I have to be extremely offensive with that setup.
> 
> ...



Feel like a noob asking but what's YLOD'd?


----------



## Creator (Mar 11, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Can't hide from UAV >_<
> 
> not using claymores either because no scavenger, so I have to be extremely offensive with that setup.



You cant honestly tell me that UAV scares you.  Seriously.  



Beastly said:


> MW2 is much better than all the other COD games
> 
> 2 weeks playing online is enough to addict u to the game



2 weeks? You must not get effected when you die. 

I was hooked after i got killed once. That bastard had to die by my gun. 



Gecka said:


> Also EBR is for noobs who can't snipe
> 
> WA2000 takes the most skill to use out of all the snipers



To be fair, the WA2000 and EBR both feel the same. Rapid fire galore which require very little skill.

The Barret and Intervention require the most skills.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 11, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Also EBR is for noobs who can't snipe
> 
> WA2000 takes the most skill to use out of all the snipers



Nahh I don't think its the noob sniper gun but it definatly the easiest cause of the no recoil.

The Intervention is the hardest in sniper rifles to me.


BTW does anybody know how to get the Barrett 50 cal gold emblem or how many kills or headshots you have to get to get it.


----------



## Creator (Mar 11, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> BTW does anybody know how to get the Barrett 50 cal gold emblem or how many kills or headshots you have to get to get it.



The gold, as in the Prestige one? 

2500 kills with your Barret after you Prestige. 

Its 250 Head Shots if you want the title with a Headshot icon on it. 

I think thats right. 


As for Barret VS Intervention. Used both. I kinda prefer the Intervention. I didnt at first, but now i do. It tends to get you alot more One Hit kills, plus it looks uber awesome when your holding it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Feel like a noob asking but what's YLOD'd?



Yellow light of death. 

It's basically the death of your PS3 due to an internal issue.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 11, 2010)

Creator said:


> The gold, as in the Prestige one?
> 
> 2500 kills with your Barret after you Prestige.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I prefer the Barret, to me it seems that it gets more 1 Hit Kills and I finally got the first emblem for it with the 1000 kills.


----------



## Newton (Mar 11, 2010)

Gold Emblem is 500 headshots


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Yellow light of death.
> 
> It's basically the death of your PS3 due to an internal issue.



Ah I see, I wasn't even aware that existed really. Only really knew of the red ring of death with the 360. :sweat


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 11, 2010)

It happens with the older models. 

Get your ass off of FFXIII Nin.


----------



## Newton (Mar 11, 2010)

He said FFXIII is more important to him than Team NF


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 11, 2010)

Susano said:


> Gold Emblem is 500 headshots



Damn.....I only got 148 headshots on it


@ nin-


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 11, 2010)

Susano said:


> He said FFXIII is more important to him than Team NF



I will act that way when I get my copy in the mail.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 11, 2010)

same if I get Bad Company 2


----------



## Newton (Mar 11, 2010)

I have FFXIII

I'm a lone soldier it seems


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 11, 2010)

I will still play but not as frequently. If I see people on, I will jump on for a run of matches.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 11, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> same if I get Bad Company 2



Yesu

I love MW2, but BC2 is dericious


----------



## Newton (Mar 11, 2010)

Maxed out my first accolade


----------



## Gecka (Mar 11, 2010)

Bet you haven't gotten the Warming Up accolade


----------



## Newton (Mar 11, 2010)

I have all the accolades cept that one

Play a game and get no other accolades, you could do it in private game, but idc


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 11, 2010)

Susano said:


> I have FFXIII
> 
> I'm a lone soldier it seems





Brandon Heat said:


> I will still play but not as frequently. If I see people on, I will jump on for a run of matches.



I'm still on alot, lol.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 11, 2010)

Went from 16-27 FMJ kills in a single match of terminal

With the MG4 of course


----------



## Newton (Mar 11, 2010)

I can always count on Cruc and Vault 





and Brandon (maybe)


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 11, 2010)

Just send me a message if I'm playing another game and I will jump on for some games. I'm just waiting for those new maps to make me want to play some more.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh god it's hilarious

Go prone at B flag in domination at the poppy fields with CB pro right next over the little Air conditioner things

they will never find you

And they'll never cap it either


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 11, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> It happens with the older models.
> 
> Get your ass off of FFXIII Nin.



I can't, Lighting is too sexy. 



Susano said:


> He said FFXIII is more important to him than Team NF



Don't twist my words you whore lol. FFXIII is more important than your school, that's for sure. 

I'm trying to get the game 100% done so I can have more time with MW2 before SSFIV comes out, because once Super comes out it'll consume my soul.


----------



## Newton (Mar 11, 2010)

Fair enough

I played *alot* of FFXIII today :|



Gecka said:


> Oh god it's hilarious
> 
> Go prone at B flag in domination at the poppy fields with CB pro right next over the little Air conditioner things
> 
> ...



Aware 

A flag on Terminal can be captured from behind the desk


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2010)

air conditioner things ?

As for wazoo and ebr, both are still challenges to use cause they aren't one hit kills .  I lose a lot of kills that get hit in the chest or stomach, realize whats happening and run for cover.  It rarely takes 2 intervention or barett bullets to put me down though.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> Fair enough
> 
> I played *alot* of FFXIII today :|
> 
> ...



Knew that, but so do a lot of people

What flags have a trick capture?


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I haven't found too many actual trick spots like say Favela or what you mentioned on Afghan.

Its more slightly unusual spots where people don't usually think to check, but you're still more or less exposed


----------



## Gecka (Mar 12, 2010)

You know those random throwing knives that kill halfway across the map

I just got hit by one

in b4 Gecka's on youtube


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

*Favorites vid


----------



## Gecka (Mar 12, 2010)

Here I was capturing A, about to be on my merry way.

And a throwing knife from B flies across straight and true right into my asshole ;___;


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Also EBR is for noobs who can't snipe
> 
> WA2000 takes the most skill to use out of all the snipers



So you say that because it has accuracy it's for noobs. Then the ACR and MG4 must be noob guns to. Accuracy in return for less power, I'd say that is a good balance. Now a gun like the SCAR-H on the other hand.....


----------



## Gecka (Mar 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> So you say that because it has accuracy it's for noobs. Then the ACR and MG4 must be noob guns to. Accuracy in return for less power, I'd say that is a good balance. Now a gun like the SCAR-H on the other hand.....



Accuracy?

No.

That gun is spam central.

Who needs skills when you can spam a sniper rifle

Or noobtube

or commando

or heart beat sensor

the list goes on...

But if it didn't have that spamabillity, and kept the accuracy, I'd use it.

But until people stop spamming it, then it's still noob approved.

MG4 is <3


----------



## DookieMonster (Mar 12, 2010)

I used to be top 500 on live, but I haven't got to play anymore. My Live ran out about a month ago and I carry my harddrive to friends houses to play, but as you can tell I don't get to play that often so my online ranking started dwindling and I'm in the 15,000's now 

Intervention - Silencer or None - Sleight of Hand - You just got quicksniped.

I'm happy the unlimited care packages glitch is gone, I think :amazed


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Accuracy?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...



ebr and wazoo doesn't get spammed, they have no killing power.  I shot down scope point blank and they don't die.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 12, 2010)

Walther doesn't get spammed because the recoil is noticeable enough

Whereas EBR...

Well

Let's just say that those with modded controllers have it as their main sniper


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 12, 2010)

Two kills away from my second ever Nuke last night and I bottled it  I had an entire last round of Demolition to get them yet I shit myself and camped and didn't move. As time was running out I thought "now or never" and as soon as I moved to cover one of the bombsites.. *bang* sniped. 

Still won though, I guess..


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Walther doesn't get spammed because the recoil is noticeable enough
> 
> Whereas EBR...
> 
> ...



In the end i don't really care which gun is better or which gun is noobish.
Because i think that every weapon is balanced and has there fare share of weak-strong points. Snipers like WAZOO and EBR are made to fire faster and are better for silent sniping, while the Barret and Intervention are made for one hit kills and loud shots. If you put a silencer on those 2 you weaken there strong point.


----------



## Creator (Mar 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Accuracy?
> 
> No.
> 
> That gun is spam central.





Gecka said:


> Whereas EBR...
> 
> Well
> 
> Let's just say that those with modded controllers have it as their main sniper



You do realize that te M21 EBR is meant to be an assualt rifle, which is strong enough and has the range of a sinper. 

And its not an easy gun to use. Yes, it gives you rapid fire, i remember i was yelling that when i started using it, but the rapid fire in itself is its weakness as its very rarely gets you one hit kills when you need it the most. 



Brandon Heat said:


> Yellow light of death.
> 
> It's basically the death of your PS3 due to an internal issue.



Isnt it over heating? 



Susano said:


> I have all the accolades cept that one
> 
> Play a game and get no other accolades, you could do it in private game, but idc



Shockingly, i got that in a match. Which is rather odd.  I think you just need to join the dying minutes and get killed.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Accuracy?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...



This. It's amazing.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 12, 2010)

Funny thing is that the MG4 still isn't as well know for it's quality as it should be.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2010)

mg4 is whack. 

I've been straight sniping for 2 days, got 12 penetration kills :S


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 12, 2010)

I wish this game wasn't created.Now my friends never come outside,they worship this game.


----------



## Ito (Mar 12, 2010)

I've finally unlocked the M21 EBR again.  Time for some slaughter.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 12, 2010)

Light said:


> I've finally unlocked the M21 EBR again.  Time for some slaughter.



10 levels to go.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2010)

i need to get off groundwar and play pure deathmatch, then i'll get more penetration kills.


----------



## Creator (Mar 12, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> mg4 is whack.
> 
> I've been straight sniping for 2 days, got 12 penetration kills :S



You do understand that firing from a window which isnt broken (ie the glass isnt broken) and getting a one hit kill = Penetration kill, right?  

Thus Estate, Derail. 

Favella has one spot. And most maps have a window with a glass. Just have to find those, and wait. WAIT. WAIT.


----------



## Chemistry (Mar 12, 2010)

Creator said:


> You cant honestly tell me that UAV scares you.  Seriously.



UAV SUCKS when you don't have cold blooded. The fact that my enemies know exactly where I am sends shivers down my spine.

Unless I'm playing super campy and patient via. scavenger, claymore, .50cal/RPD/FAMAS.


----------



## Creator (Mar 12, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> UAV SUCKS when you don't have cold blooded. The fact that my enemies know exactly where I am sends shivers down my spine.
> 
> Unless I'm playing super campy and patient via. scavenger, claymore, .50cal/RPD/FAMAS.



Do you play Ground war more often? 

In a normal team death match, UAV is a kill streak that does nothing to me, i dont even react to it simply because...well i am awesome. 

No but seriously. Covering your back against 6 opponents is alot easier then 8/12 which is the case with Ground Wars, thus i cant play those game types.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2010)

Creator said:


> You do understand that firing from a window which isnt broken (ie the glass isnt broken) and getting a one hit kill = Penetration kill, right?
> 
> Thus Estate, Derail.
> 
> Favella has one spot. And most maps have a window with a glass. Just have to find those, and wait. WAIT. WAIT.



can also get it thru fence. even partially broken glass counts.  But it's easier when the penetration is closer to the enemy than to myself.


----------



## Creator (Mar 12, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> can also get it thru fence. even partially broken glass counts.  But it's easier when the penetration is closer to the enemy than to myself.



I dont know about partial. I know when its cracked, it still works. So i can use one window for two penetration. Although the second one requires Thermal, because the cracks dont appear on Thermal. 

Also, Underpass. Get inside the building with that huge boiler. 4 sets of windows. 8 penetration kills. Easiest every. But you need to have Bling Pro for that since you WILL need thermal. 

Derail. Both the central building and the one on the far side with 3 floors. The central has like 8-10 windows, double kills. Easily 40 penetrations. But thats a pipe dream. If your lucky you will get one because there are alway idiots who break the glass and give away their position.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Ahh, but not many people use the intervention outside of the SOH Pro, SP, and steady aim kit.
> 
> No skill?
> 
> ...



I still think that this particular rifle is the best for 1 hit kill quick scoping. I love this gun and the way it handles.


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

How long til you're back Fade?


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> How long til you're back Fade?



I will be back on the 24th. I am suffering through mw2 withdrawal symptoms right now.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 12, 2010)

Had a good day with my Barret, got some of the best quick scopes when closeup too.


----------



## Ito (Mar 12, 2010)

This game pisses me off beyond belief.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 12, 2010)

Ito said:


> This game pisses me off beyond belief.



Thats why Im gonna get Bad Company 2 and take a long break from MW2.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone experiencing connection issues on PS3? It's been stuck on "connecting to matchmaking server" for 10 minutes now. I'm signed in on PSN. wtf.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, just played against an enemy team where they all used noob tubes...need to take a break from this game.  Everyone using noob tubes is pissing me off.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 12, 2010)

I rather play against noobtubers then against snipercampers. I don't see what's wrong with using the grenade launcher. It's not like it has infinite ammo. It's not even all that great. There are a lot of situations when you can't even use it properly. It's not like people go around running with noobtube equiped. Unlike freaking morons with their RPG's. Now that's what I call fucking annoying. What's the difference you ask? I use grenade launchers in a strategic way. For example, when I'm dueling it out with someone and they're at an adventage because they have better cover. The players I hate the most are the idiots that run arround with RPG's/other launchers. It's like they're admitting they suck and they can't hit annoying with regular guns. 

I agree though. Enemies with only noobtubes is freaking annoying as well though. Never happened to me though and I've been playing for a while now. Guess it's just back luck on your side.


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

The thing about the tubes is that in the situations where they are effective, they are incredibly cheap. People don't equip them and run around with it 100% of the time, but its not like they see the enemy, take cover, then equip the tube. They run through certain areas with it equipped, and as soon as they see someone, boom. I agree, RPG guys are hella annoying, you said "its like they're admitting they suck and can't hit anything with regular guns" but tubes don't exactly require pinpoint accuracy either, you just shoot at their feet or hit the nearby wall/roof and you get the kill. That same strategic way you said is kinda what makes them cheap. If I know the enemy will have better cover in an area, I'd just avoid it, but with a noobtube, I can just blow them to hell by shooting to the side of them. That's how they got the name noobtube, there's no need to learn the map/learn different routes most the time, cuz you can just blow up whatever's in your way

I don't mean this directed to you in particular, just to tubers in general

Its like Model 1887's before the patch: noone can stop you from using them, but they remain a cheap way to get kills


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, but do you expect people to just do nothing when someones in a building or has some sort of cover you can't do anything about, but noobtube? Like in Favela. At the respawn (where the bomb is). A lot of people go there and camp. They're in a clear adventage, because hitting them is a lot harder then it is for them to hit you. And when they take damage they get their asses in the building and make sure they heal. You know me. I don't walk around tubing. I only use it when it's essential or for multikills (can't resist shooting idiots that walk in groups). Walking around with Noobtube sucks imo. But I get what you're saying. Still noobtube doesn't do the same damage or has the same effects as other launchers. 

Also what was wrong with Model 1887 before? I'm a little late with playing MW2, so there's stuff I missed. Isn't model 1887 the last shotgun? That freakishly slow one. It's really good in short range, but aside from that it sucks. Reload times are slooow. 

I started using the spas, cause you guys said it was good and damn that gun has range. I was running after someone in highrise and was afraid of getting hit cause I was getting close to the enemies respawn and thought what the heck, lets just shoot and hope it ends. And it freaking did. It was from pretty far away. Normal shotguns wouldn't have hit. No way. Also 1 shot kill is sweet.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 12, 2010)

Having a noobtube is fun as hell though....my asshole class has really helped Team NF I think 

I equipped it now with Commando Pro


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

No well that's different, the guys camping are playing cheap themselves, andagainst people like that, anything goes. Its when you're not camping, and just playing the game regularly that its cheap. I hardly ever seriously complain when I get killed in a straight up fire fight, but when I get blown to bits without even having a chance to react, or just because I ducked behind a wall to avoid being shot, I almost always feel cheated.

The 18's before the patch had absolutely ridiculous range, you would 1 shot people from incredibly far

I'll post a vid of it in a sec


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 12, 2010)

^ Those guns were some fun times before they got patched. 

I hate when people say only those with no skill use the 1887's to get kills. Team NF knows me, I can still fuck you up easily without those. 
They were just so goddamn fun, especially when someone else was using them. Maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## UchihaClanSauskeItachi (Mar 12, 2010)

anybody play ps3 Mw2 add me if you want to im pretty good PSN:SAMHAM101


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 12, 2010)

hay guys im on Xbox


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

People who use them well post patch have *more* skill


----------



## Newton (Mar 12, 2010)

Here you go Haoh

No.s 2 and 3 on the countdown give good example


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 12, 2010)

Got another title for a gun, go PP2000's!

Edit: #1 was awesome.


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

So I claimed a friend's Sentry Gun from an Emergency Airdrop, and it counted towards my streak


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> People who use them well post patch have *more* skill



You've witnessed my 6 man ace.


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

I was one of the lucky souls


----------



## Gecka (Mar 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> So I claimed a friend's Sentry Gun from an Emergency Airdrop, and it counted towards my streak



Airdrops are so fucking weird


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> I was one of the lucky souls



Yes, you were.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 13, 2010)

Susano said:


> So I claimed a friend's Sentry Gun from an Emergency Airdrop, and it counted towards my streak



Wait, then why does my own sentry do not count?


----------



## Gecka (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow

There's actually two tricks for B flag on Estate


----------



## Gecka (Mar 13, 2010)

also I'm fifth prestige now


----------



## Creator (Mar 13, 2010)

Sentrys are like Pave Low. Very weird. 

Sometimes they count, sometimes they dont.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 13, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Wow
> 
> There's actually two tricks for B flag on Estate



u wanna share r u just wanna tell us u know


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2010)

Pave Low kills count if you call it in and then get a kill before it does.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 13, 2010)

i never figured out, why is there money flying around when you kill someone, get killed? payback?


----------



## Creator (Mar 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Pave Low kills count if you call it in and then get a kill before it does.



I dont get what you mean. 

From what i heards its from the two reasons.

1) No deaths.

2) First Pave Low.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 13, 2010)

Creator said:


> I dont get what you mean.



If you kill someone before your Pavelow does, the kills from your Pavelow count.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 13, 2010)

Does this work for the sentry to?


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 13, 2010)

Went 39-1-4 on a domination ground war in highrise. 
I even got myself an AC-130 or two.


----------



## Newton (Mar 13, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> u wanna share r u just wanna tell us u know



The 2 I know of are that you can capture it from outside the building, and from the on the ledge when you climb up the ladder



Deathgun said:


> Does this work for the sentry to?



I got no kills between claiming the gun and its first kill


----------



## Gecka (Mar 13, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> u wanna share r u just wanna tell us u know



Go to the window that can overlook it to the right, go prone, WE'RE LOSING BRAVO


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 13, 2010)

GODDAMNIT I GET POUCHED IN THE WORST GAMES ONE AFTER THE OTHER!!!!!!!


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey guys can you do me a big favor on psn and spam this bitch booster and send a message calling him a pussy.

The guy sent me messages saying that he still won even though I stopped him from getting the nuke, he won cause the AC130. I sent him 30 messages calling him a pussy until he blocked me.

Please this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) really deserves  it

psn-Killumanati777 (bitch)


----------



## Creator (Mar 13, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Hey guys can you do me a big favor on psn and spam this bitch booster and send a message calling him a pussy.
> 
> The guy sent me messages saying that he still won even though I stopped him from getting the nuke, he won cause the AC130. I sent him 30 messages calling him a pussy until he blocked me.
> 
> ...



Why turn this personal? 

Just forget it. If they want to boost, they will boost. Forget about it.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 13, 2010)

He made it personal with me when he started spamming me with messages saying he won and I was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), cause he knew I was looking for him in the match considering I killed him 6 times boosting.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 13, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> He made it personal with me when he started spamming me with messages saying he won and I was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), cause he knew I was looking for him in the match considering I killed him 6 times boosting.



so? be the bigger man and let it go. how many messages would you or anyone send until you are satisfied?


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 13, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> He made it personal with me when he started spamming me with messages saying he won and I was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), cause he knew I was looking for him in the match considering I killed him 6 times boosting.



I never bother with booster comments. They have varied form me being gay to telling me to back the fuck of.

And you know what they say: "Never go in an argument with a moron, they wil drag you to there level and then beat you with experience."


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 13, 2010)

damn...i guess your right....I need to get a new game and stop playing for this awhile.....its more annoying than fun nowadays


----------



## Creator (Mar 13, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> He made it personal with me when he started spamming me with messages saying he won and I was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), cause he knew I was looking for him in the match considering I killed him 6 times boosting.



Well maybe it was a defencive mechanism.  He didnt want to die. No one wants to die. 



narutosushi said:


> damn...i guess your right....I need to get a new game and stop playing for this awhile.....its more annoying than fun nowadays



Yup. Get FF13 and play this when your a bit eh.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 13, 2010)

Seems that guy did win considering how worked up you're getting over it. 
It's infinitely more annoying to a booster for getting killed anyways.


----------



## Creator (Mar 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Seems that guy did win considering how worked up you're getting over it.



Too mean.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Seems that guy did win considering how worked up you're getting over it.
> It's infinitely more annoying to a booster for getting killed anyways.






@creator-I'm thinking about either getting Bad Company 2 or Uncharted 2 but not FF, those games have never appealed to me


----------



## Creator (Mar 13, 2010)

Then the answer is simple. Uncharted 2. Its uber.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 13, 2010)

Creator said:


> Then the answer is simple. Uncharted 2. Its uber.



As is Bad Company 2.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 13, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> @creator-I'm thinking about either getting Bad Company 2 or Uncharted 2 but not FF, those games have never appealed to me



you still haven't played uncharted 2? and you own a ps3? what the hell is wrong with you?  its like the best ps3 game yet.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 13, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> you still haven't played uncharted 2? and you own a ps3? what the hell is wrong with you?  its like the best ps3 game yet.



hey!!!! werent you the guy that thought mw2 was more important than sex with your gf 

But im thinking about getting it this week and i loved the first one.

BTW does anyone like WingsofRedemption on Youtube.....I personally don't like him and he hates me now I guess......


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 13, 2010)

i fucked with some booster last night.  Then afterwards sent him a message calling him lame.  He told me he wasn't boosting and said i was lame.  Fuckin lier.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 14, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> *hey!!!! werent you the guy that thought mw2 was more important than sex with your gf *
> 
> But im thinking about getting it this week and i loved the first one.
> 
> BTW does anyone like WingsofRedemption on Youtube.....I personally don't like him and he hates me now I guess......



you just had to bring that up 

wingsofredemption? I don't mind him. I always have an image of a redneck fapping to playing mw2 whenever I listen to anyone of his comments.


----------



## TheTrueUchiha (Mar 14, 2010)

Is there a way to have fun on this game anymore?

It seems after playing nearly everyday after release it's gotten pretty boring now..
Also, rage here..

I fucking hate you stupid fucking Marathon/Lightweight/Commando classes. Not just the knifers that run with it, I fucking hate you stupid gunners too.
Get some fucking skill, running in and dying after just 1 or 2 kills is not skill, it's not fun and it is fucking annoying.
You make your entire team look bad just by going 10 - 10 or even 20 - 19. You literally have to have no skill to get those kinds of results but you guys apparently think it's funny to be that fucking crap.

PS.
Yes, I hate them.
They should never of put marathon in the game and commando is just so fucking overpowered. "I'll teleport through your bullets and seemingly be invincible half the time. You can just watch or something."


----------



## Violence Fight (Mar 14, 2010)

TheTrueUchiha said:


> Is there a way to have fun on this game anymore?
> 
> It seems after playing nearly everyday after release it's gotten pretty boring now..
> Also, rage here..
> ...



Spas-12, friend, Do you speak it? 

Seriously, I just made a Marathon class to get the tact knife...and using the M9 I was able to go 19-3, 20-4, and 24-7 on maps, before I got the knife itself. If someone is using the Mara-Light-Commando-Tact Knife and going 20-19...they are doing it wrong. Second..if someone kills me with that even twice...I bust out the good ole Spas-12/Foregrip, and drill them. You just have to outsmart them, and believe me..when they are just running around thinking "KNIFEKNIFEKNIFEKNIFEKNIFE"....it's not that hard.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2010)

Spas 12/Holo, more range.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 14, 2010)

nah, knifers can't be stopped just by shotguns.  you might get them once or 2x, but not the 5x they attack you and everyone else in a match.  Plus if their knives don't get you, their killstreaks have a good chance.  I've seen some lousy knifers, but a lot of them keep racking up kills.
They also use umps, that gun is a bitch, my worst deaths are from UMPs, it's got range like an acr. 

I'm 10 kills away from ex. mags on my m1014.  Should i change to that from foregrip?  

Went 10-0 in domination on Afghan, was pretty hard but super fun.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 14, 2010)

Hutch is the funniest on youtube, Blametruth is funny too. Mr. Sark @ Machinima is hilarious.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 14, 2010)

Theres a guy named Synwyn who is definatley funnier, hes friends with Hutch and always jokes american pop culture and makes sex jokes which are really funny. Plus hes a beast sniper.


----------



## Creator (Mar 14, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> you still haven't played uncharted 2? and you own a ps3? what the hell is wrong with you?  its like the best ps3 game yet.



I agree. 



narutosushi said:


> BTW does anyone like WingsofRedemption on Youtube.....I personally don't like him and he hates me now I guess......



I kinda like his commentary. Its interesting.

Umm...I like Ken Burton aswell, although its more of an educational thing. Umm...I forget, i think there is a guy called Mr Anderson or something who set up is pretty awesome. The game his playing is play and you can see his face on one side as he explains the thing.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 14, 2010)

I was beginning to wonder, is the attack heli of any use at all?


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 14, 2010)

^ Not really. Pretty much weak as fuck.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 14, 2010)

My beloved EBR just found me back. :ho


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I was beginning to wonder, is the attack heli of any use at all?



The only use I've found is irritating everyone with a bit of skill

Its pretty awesome that way

They can't call in their CGs/PLs, and you can queue them up so that the second one flies in immediately after the first and so on

I know because its happened to me


----------



## Creator (Mar 14, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I was beginning to wonder, is the attack heli of any use at all?





Toffeeman said:


> ^ Not really. Pretty much weak as fuck.





Susano said:


> The only use I've found is irritating everyone with a bit of skill
> 
> Its pretty awesome that way
> 
> ...



I kinda disagree. The attack Heli is basically a downgraded version of the Pave Low. And downgraded in both physical presense, ability and power. 

But the fact it moves around and all, it makes it unique compared to the Harrier.


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2010)

Attack Heli is shit, it only work when there is a UAV aroud but even then your lucky to get 2 kills

I mistakenly put it on instead of the Harrier, didnt kill anyone and it cockblocked my CG for ages too


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

I didn't say it was good

Its just good at taking up airspace is what I said 

Cuz that shit stays around forever


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 14, 2010)

It sucks.

Trust me guys get the Harrier instead.


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> I didn't say it was good
> 
> Its just good at taking up airspace is what I said
> 
> Cuz that shit stays around forever



It worked against me since i accidentally put it on my streak set up instead of a Harrier, i couldn't deploy my CG for ages and got to use it when the game was almost finished


----------



## Creator (Mar 14, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> It sucks.
> 
> Trust me guys get the Harrier instead.



I used both. Have the Emblems. 

The ONLY reason i would prefer the Heli is simply because it moves around. Whereas the Harrier stays in one place. You basically take a stab in the dark when your placing the Harrier unless your team has a UAV up. 

Whereas the Heli will search and destroy effectively. Although it does quite a bad job at it.


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

The Harrier is mobile in 2 ways

If its targetting someone who moves out of range, it will rotate and drift in the direction the person went, but this only happens once mostly

Also, If the Harrier has no targets, it flies upwards until it is reaallly high

Barring Derail somewhat, it then has view of almost all open areas of the map


The only real advantage of the Heli is that its lower and shoots from the "side" (Harrier shoots from right under its nose) which means it hits people through windows, which the harrier doesn't (in general)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't worry MW2, I'll be back for you next week when the new maps are out! Till then, slaying Behemoths.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 14, 2010)

My ninja kit is officially back.

I gave it a good welcome back too by earning a nuke with it.

As for the heli, i used it till i got the emblem. Now i will only use it when i get it in care packages.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 14, 2010)

The Harrier can shoot through windows...trust me its happened to me 

Plus it shoots down enemy aircraft likes pavelow and chopper gunners.

Does anyone use Sleight of Hand Pro on TDM? I've learned that its the most effective considering the spawn system on it is beyond crappy sometimes.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 14, 2010)

Any game mode where people don't naturally spawn from a preset point, SoH Pro is good to use though it won't always save you. 

TDM and especially FFA are notorious for spawning people right next to you after you kill them. My worse death on a kill cam (winning kill cam at that) came from one occurrence. Killed a guy, moved forward a lil bit then got shot from behind by him. And the kill cam showed me killing him, him respawning behind me and my subsequent death.


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

Way back when, I was watching a stream on jtv of some dude playing some tdm, he has Tac Ins, and someone killed him just as he planted it, knowing the guy would be waiting, he chose the riot shield class and surprise fucked the guy

it was hilarious


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 14, 2010)

Mini Uzi + SoH Pro = MORE DAKKA


----------



## Gecka (Mar 14, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> you just had to bring that up
> 
> wingsofredemption? I don't mind him. I always have an image of a redneck fapping to playing mw2 whenever I listen to anyone of his comments.



Wings actually dislikes MW2, he says that he only got it because it's the hot game atm. I think he said he'd switch to BC2 when it came out, and is trying to find a way to cut down the 30 minute rounds


----------



## Gecka (Mar 14, 2010)

Also, I'm in love with the vectorpek


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone gonna be on tonight?

or do I just continue CP farming


----------



## Gecka (Mar 14, 2010)

CP                 ?


----------



## Newton (Mar 14, 2010)

Its from FFXIII

You dirty man :ho


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 15, 2010)

im on :33
Xbox Live 

30-7 FFA with 20 kill streak 
Pred
Harrier
Stealth Bomber


----------



## Gecka (Mar 15, 2010)

finally got cold blooded back


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 15, 2010)

An other question.

Does anyone here try to use ALL 3 guns from the AC-130 effectively.

I mostly do grand cannon, burst cannon for survivors or other small groups and machine gunning people trying to shoot my AC down. 

Also i use the machine gun for taking out any killstreaks or using the zoom for pin-point big bang shots.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 15, 2010)

^ yes

I've found that with steady aim, the vector's aim reticule is fucking tiny

so now hip fire and drop shot whenever I encounter somebody, and usually win(save for the commando ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".))


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

i'm happy to announce i'm taking a vacation from mw2, bc i have to travel.  Good thing cause i'm getting burned out on commando knifing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), and dumm "prestiged" MFs that don't know how to play.


----------



## xX Jiraiya (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't know if it's just me or if anyone else feels the same way I do but everytime I play this game it just gets better and better every time. I can't get enough of it, I played 16+ days and am level 36 6th prestige.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh this is great, some kid on PSN said he reported me to PS network because he suspects me from health-boosting by hacking.


----------



## Ito (Mar 15, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Oh this is great, some kid on PSN said he reported me to PS network because he suspects me from health-boosting by hacking.



They don't do anything anyway. They _can't_ do anything, even if you did mod the game. It's not a system mod, so Sony doesn't really care.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 15, 2010)

New map pack is $15. Motherfucking Activision.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah, fucking paying for maps sucks.  but i guess i'll do it to keep my game replay value up.

went 23-7 in estate.  Highest kills for me.  I didn't think i'll get my harrier cause my predator missile didn't kill anybody, then i got it, scored like 7 kills, then checked my care package, was a pave low, another 6 or 7 kills.  I'm wondering if it's time for me to move beyond care package...


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 15, 2010)

When are these maps coming out?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

end of the month is what i heard


----------



## CmRet (Mar 15, 2010)

The game is great and it only can get better. I haven't played much of the muliplayer. My bro is doing that for me.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 15, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> end of the month is what i heard



end of the month for xbox 360. us ps3 guys have to wait till the end of April before we get our hands on the "stimulus pack"


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 15, 2010)

I heard that two maps (think it's Crash and Overgrown) are going to be part of the mappack.  So we're only going to be getting three new maps.

Think I'll hold off on buying it...don't feel like spending $15 for it.


----------



## Newton (Mar 15, 2010)

They should bring out some trophies/achievements for Multiplayer


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 15, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> I heard that two maps (think it's Crash and Overgrown) are going to be part of the mappack.  So we're only going to be getting three new maps.
> 
> Think I'll hold off on buying it...don't feel like spending $15 for it.



I liked crash so I will not mind seeing it again. besides, they probably will tweak the old maps just to give it a new feel. I was neutral about overgrown, but I welcome a third sniper worthy friendly map in this game (wasteland and estate were the only other two maps where I could guarantee a good match if I am sniping )


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 15, 2010)

I like both of them, but I don't think I want to pay $15 dollars still.  Last time I bought the map-pack for the first Modern Warfare, I was highly disappointed.  Usually ended up vetoing the maps anyways.

But if I hear good things about them, I'll probably end up buying them.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 15, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> yeah, fucking paying for maps sucks.  but i guess i'll do it to keep my game replay value up.
> 
> went 23-7 in estate.  Highest kills for me.  I didn't think i'll get my harrier cause my predator missile didn't kill anybody, then i got it, scored like 7 kills, then checked my care package, was a pave low, another 6 or 7 kills.  I'm wondering if it's time for me to move beyond care package...



Looks like someones getting better......whats your K/D ratio?

I think you should move to pred missile, harrier, chopper gunner.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Looks like someones getting better......whats your K/D ratio?
> 
> I think you should move to pred missile, harrier, chopper gunner.



i'm not gonna mention my k/d ratio, it's nowhere near 1.  However my w/l ratio is well above 1. my k/d is lowest amongst my friends, but my w/l ratio is by far highest, so i'm ok with that.

I think i will try a few different killstreak setups, like the one u mentioned, or at least sentry gun in place of care package. 

Also got extended mags on my m1014


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 15, 2010)

What kind of matches do you play in?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

mostly ground war.  Sometimes demolition or hardcore tdm.  some of my best games have been in hardcore.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 15, 2010)

Lulz

me and my friends have private matches where we only quickscope w/ intervention and throwing knife

shit is fun

yall do anything like that?


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah I do. We do private matches with rules. Like only use knife. Only use sniper etc. Pretty fun. 

BTW where is everybody these days? Haven't played with NF in a week or so. Stop playing the shit you call FFXIII already and get you ass to MW2.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 15, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> mostly ground war.  Sometimes demolition or hardcore tdm.  some of my best games have been in hardcore.



lol then hows your K/D low....you should be pretty experienced playing the game considering you only play that.
In demo I really hope your not the guy that just goes charging in cause htat gives the enemy free kills.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 15, 2010)

Or you go charging and make kills  BTW does anyone noobtube in quarry right after the start. When you begin at the bomb (A I think). Shit is so funny. Made 2 double kills today. Idiots kept going to that block to snipe people, not knowing they can be noobtubed.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 15, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Or you go charging and make kills  BTW does anyone noobtube in quarry right after the start. When you begin at the bomb (A I think). Shit is so funny. Made 2 double kills today. Idiots kept going to that block to snipe people, not knowing they can be noobtubed.



I've done that with Team NF 

But if you go charging in while there are enemy teammates in a building theres a good chance that they will get you before you get them unless you chuck in a grenade or flashbang.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, that's why I'm very careful when I enter buildings. I usually let someone else go in first to asses the situation hehe. I got 110 kills/20 deaths today in scrapyard demolition. I was up against a lot of noobs. My team was crappy as well, so I was playing really sneaky. Not really going for the bombs. I kept staying close to the bomb in that garage like thing. Everyone coming from the left (out of the broken plane) and right were victims. Shit was really funny. They didn't even try to take down my harriers most of the time. At one point I had like 3 harriers in que. I used like 3 chopper gunners. And I lolled at them trying to take down my chopper without using cold blooded. First time for me going over a 100.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 15, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah I do. We do private matches with rules. Like only use knife. Only use sniper etc. Pretty fun.
> 
> BTW where is everybody these days? Haven't played with NF in a week or so. Stop playing the shit you call FFXIII already and get you ass to MW2.



I am currently traveling through Africa. I was in Ethiopia, now I am in Zambia, I will be in Nigeria soon then its back home (24th). Only then will Ill be able to play again.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Mar 15, 2010)

most kills i ever got was 112, cant remember what i was playing


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 15, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I am currently traveling through Africa. I was in Ethiopia, now I am in Zambia, I will be in Nigeria soon then its back home (24th). Only then will Ill be able to play again.


That's awesome. Have fun man. 

Susano, where you at bro? FFXIII has corrupted your mind. Get back to MW2.

@Stillmatic, you had to 1up me, didn't you


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 15, 2010)

wow the highest I got was to 75 kills


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2010)

Ramirez-kun!
Ramirez-kun!
Can you take out that Ac 130 with your shotgun?
No. 
Nyron~n


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah I do. We do private matches with rules. Like only use knife. Only use sniper etc. Pretty fun.
> 
> BTW where is everybody these days? Haven't played with NF in a week or so. Stop playing the shit you call FFXIII already and get you ass to MW2.



Been busy with work and FF13 mostly, I'm only half way through FF13 because of work so it'll be a while still before I hop back on MW2.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 16, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Ramirez-kun!
> Ramirez-kun!
> Can you take out that Ac 130 with your shotgun?
> No.
> Nyron~n



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkuLj5uCgSk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 16, 2010)

the highest number of kills I have gotten is 39. but then, I play team death match and search ad destroy most of the time, so its really hard to accumulate a massive kill spree.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Mar 16, 2010)

ctf overtime victory conditions need to change


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 16, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> *Lamilezu-kun!
> Lamilezu-kun!*
> Can you take out that Ac 130 with your shotgun?
> No.
> Nyron~n



fixed


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 16, 2010)

Holy shit i just had the best match i ever had. :WOW

Scored 47-2-1 on domination (GW) in derail. With nuke and i just improved my kill-streak up to 41.

God i love my ninja class.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 16, 2010)

It's really quiet around here. Has FFXIII really corrupted you all to such an extend?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 16, 2010)

Nope, but finals have consumed my life.

I hate my roommate...he's been playing for hours...while I have to study.


----------



## Creator (Mar 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> It's really quiet around here. Has FFXIII really corrupted you all to such an extend?



Not exactly. 

I am playing both.

Still hate ground wars. 



forgotten_hero said:


> Nope, but finals have consumed my life.
> 
> I hate my roommate...he's been playing for hours...while I have to study.



Sucks to be you.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 16, 2010)

next year I probably wont have any time to play video games   college is gonna be hard......

I was wondering where everybody was.....Susano hasn't showed up to play this week haha


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 16, 2010)

College is hard...but you find that you'll have a lot more free time on your hands than you'd expect.  

At least, until you start taking upper division classes.  Then you have no free time.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2010)

n o one on xbox? :<


----------



## Ito (Mar 16, 2010)

They need to design some new sniper rifles and add them as DLC content.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 16, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> n o one on xbox? :<



I'm on XBawks but currently whoring out FFXIII.  Play with Gecka on S&D and be amazed at how many damn Aces he gets.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 16, 2010)

Aw shucks I aint that good


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> next year I probably wont have any time to play video games   college is gonna be hard......
> 
> I was wondering where everybody was.....Susano hasn't showed up to play this week haha



I'm playing FFXIII offline 

I usually get on in the late night and have some games with cruc, but you're not on at that time


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> next year I probably wont have any time to play video games   college is gonna be hard......
> 
> I was wondering where everybody was.....Susano hasn't showed up to play this week haha



Most of us are on FF13 or working or school. It's a combination of FF13 and work right now, gotta make that money son.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 16, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> College is hard...but you find that you'll have a lot more free time on your hands than you'd expect.
> 
> At least, until you start taking upper division classes.  Then you have no free time.



maybe but im taking engineering which I've heard is rigorous.

I need to get a game soon...uncharted 2 here I come!!!!


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2010)

Ito said:


> They need to design some new sniper rifles and add them as DLC content.



draganov 



Amanomurakumo said:


> I'm on XBawks but currently whoring out FFXIII.  Play with Gecka on S&D and be amazed at how many damn Aces he gets.



Hey Gecka...



Gecka said:


> Aw shucks I aint that good



Gecka....


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> maybe but im taking engineering which I've heard is rigorous.
> 
> I need to get a game soon...uncharted 2 here I come!!!!



Me too...but like I said, the lower division classes aren't all that tough.  Unless you're majoring in Nuclear Engineering, in which case, best of luck.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 16, 2010)

dragunov would be cool, they have those weapons in game, but not on multiplayer.

Shit , now that my xbox in the other side of the country, wish i could play some mw2  

FFriday13 is an online game? howso?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 16, 2010)

The Dragunov was my primary sniper in the first Modern Warfare until I unlocked the .50 caliber.  I really liked the Dragunov, even though my friends all hated it.


----------



## Cenyane (Mar 16, 2010)

The game may not be on topic
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFwad7UE5JY&feature=PlayList&p=Vz56zlyCYG8[/YOUTUBE]
But I've just noticed that this is all I hear on CTF. (5:48)


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2010)

Gow 3 and FF13 come friday, yeap i aint gonna touch this in a minute.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 16, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Me too...but like I said, the lower division classes aren't all that tough.  Unless you're majoring in Nuclear Engineering, in which case, best of luck.



thanks im doing Mechanical Engineering


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 16, 2010)

Like everyone else, I am playing FFXIII and will be getting GOW III later this week. MW2 will be on the backburner and eventually when SSFIV comes out, I wont be seen on MW unless I see a good group of people on. 

I go to college and still have time to play games. It's all about organizing your life and making sure you have your priorities straight.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 16, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Like everyone else, I am playing FFXIII and will be getting GOW III later this week.* MW2 will be on the backburner and eventually when SSFIV comes out, I wont be seen on MW unless I see a good group of people on*.
> 
> I go to college and still have time to play games. It's all about organizing your life and making sure you have your priorities straight.



That just about sums things up for me.


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> thanks im doing Mechanical Engineering



I'll be doing that or Electrical

Don't plan to spend all of your time studying

Learn to manage it, and don't get carried away playing games like "I'll just do extra tomorrow'

Once you stay consistent you'll be just fine



Also, getting on in about 2 hours


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 16, 2010)

It's all about Computer Engineering fools. 

The first couple of years of college shouldn't be that hard or straining for anyone.


----------



## Newton (Mar 16, 2010)

Nanotech is where its at


----------



## Gecka (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah

Highschool


----------



## Gecka (Mar 17, 2010)

Boosters are getting desperate

there was a pair in ground wars bumpin uglies


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 17, 2010)

skin to skin.

hey, how is FF13 an online game? I don't want.


----------



## Newton (Mar 17, 2010)

^Its not an online game


Just checked my accolades, and they don't cap at 999, dang


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 17, 2010)

school feels like such a long time ago. I completed my undergraduate degree in neuroscience & psychology, and my masters in molecular and cell biology. I currently work now and even I have to prioritize my time so that I could play and still get important stuff done.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 17, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Boosters are getting desperate
> 
> there was a pair in ground wars bumpin uglies


haha I think I came across boosters last week. I was playing demo and Estate and one mothafucka was up 23-0. I was doing pretty good, but still. Couldn't believe he wasn't dying, cause he was at the enemy respawn all the time. So what do I do. I take my silenced m16 and go to their respawn. And what do I see. The fucker was working together with the enemy. The enemy was using that insertion thing and they let the dude from my team kill them time after time. So I got there and get really pissed. I go there and kill every idiot in sight. So the dude from my team gets pissed as well lol. He starts shooting and kniving me (like that's going to hurt me lol). GTFO with your shit. I guess he wanted to nuke or something.That was boosting right?


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 17, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> haha I think I came across boosters last week. I was playing demo and Estate and one mothafucka was up 23-0. I was doing pretty good, but still. Couldn't believe he wasn't dying, cause he was at the enemy respawn all the time. So what do I do. I take my silenced m16 and go to their respawn. And what do I see. The fucker was working together with the enemy. The enemy was using that insertion thing and they let the dude from my team kill them time after time. So I got there and get really pissed. I go there and kill every idiot in sight. So the dude from my team gets pissed as well lol. He starts shooting and kniving me (like that's going to hurt me lol). GTFO with your shit. I guess he wanted to nuke or something.That was boosting right?



Boosters are one of the greatest abominations this game has offer. I saw 2 in FFA and killed one of them just before he got his harriers, but then they tried it again with the other guy ....... did the same as the above. in fact i was standing on a car and they were right next to it waiting for him to get 6 kill and them i murdered him. After that they gave up. 

I always reserve a class slot with a soul purpose to exterminate boosters, I call it: Booster must DIE!!!!

The only reason i will boost is to get sit-rep pro in a 1 vs 1 cage match.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't even bother with sit rep

I know enough to check the sides of a door for red lasers before going in

or at least let my teammates go in before me


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 17, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I don't even bother with sit rep
> 
> I know enough to check the sides of a door for red lasers before going in
> 
> or at least let my teammates go in before me



I am currently using my sitrep because it is something different.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 17, 2010)

sit rep can fuck ur shit up, cause you will hear things louder or farther away, but u don't know if it's cause they are enemies are just real close allies.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 17, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> sit rep can fuck ur shit up, cause you will hear things louder or farther away, but u don't know if it's cause they are enemies are just real close allies.



You know that sit-rep pro dampens your and your allies footsteps? You can't mess up with it. They'll still hear you tho.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 17, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> haha I think I came across boosters last week. I was playing demo and Estate and one mothafucka was up 23-0. I was doing pretty good, but still. Couldn't believe he wasn't dying, cause he was at the enemy respawn all the time. So what do I do. I take my silenced m16 and go to their respawn. And what do I see. The fucker was working together with the enemy. The enemy was using that insertion thing and they let the dude from my team kill them time after time. So I got there and get really pissed. I go there and kill every idiot in sight. So the dude from my team gets pissed as well lol. He starts shooting and kniving me (like that's going to hurt me lol). GTFO with your shit. I guess he wanted to nuke or something.That was boosting right?



I created a booster class and if you do always have sitrep on


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 17, 2010)

27 - 2 on Domination on Estate 

And yes I was capping flags
and cappin bitches


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 17, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> 27 - 2 on Domination on Estate
> 
> And yes I was capping flags
> and cappin bitches



damn right!!!!

I guess alot of us are gonna be future engineers or already are


----------



## Ito (Mar 17, 2010)

This game is starting to get dull. I really hate to say it, but, yeah. 

Everyone plays like an idiot.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 17, 2010)

haha true....i had to squint a little bit to see the text haha


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2010)

Im finally getting bored of this xD Good timing too


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 17, 2010)

^Hop on that Bad Company 2!


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2010)

Forget Bad Company 2, just wait for Super Street Fighter IV.


----------



## Newton (Mar 18, 2010)

Not playing for days makes you awesome


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2010)

Susano said:


> Not playing for days makes you awesome



Yeah I played a little bit today, I actually did really well even though I felt so awkward running around at first.


----------



## Akamatsu (Mar 18, 2010)

Jump on the new MoH game it's looking pretty good cant wait for it,CODs fun but arrrgggghhhh! so much host migrations atm.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 18, 2010)

I can't relate to any of you. I haven't played almost 2 weeks now.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 18, 2010)

PC version is still broken as fuck. Matchmaking barely works and hackers are now everywhere. Doesn't look as if IW are going to do anything about it either.

May consider giving it up completely when I pick up Bad Company 2 soon.


----------



## Creator (Mar 18, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> PC version is still broken as fuck. Matchmaking barely works and hackers are now everywhere. Doesn't look as if IW are going to do anything about it either.
> 
> May consider giving it up completely when I pick up Bad Company 2 soon.



Your mistake was the PC. 

Easiest to hack.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 18, 2010)

^ I used to play on the 360, 'til my clan mates all bought it for the PC.

Kinda wish I hadn't gotten into it now..


----------



## Creator (Mar 18, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> ^ I used to play on the 360, 'til my clan mates all bought it for the PC.
> 
> Kinda wish I hadn't gotten into it now..



Why would they do that? 

None the less. Couldnt you borrow one of their CDs and just installed it?


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 18, 2010)

it was clear from the get go that mw2 wasn't going to receive the same attention on pc as it did on the consoles. the fact that its so easy to hack is a testament to that.


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 18, 2010)

Thats where IW really messed up. I don't care what anyone says, matchmaking on PC games simply doesn't work - too many variables to consider. It is most definately console territory, where everyone is in the same boat. Surely it wouldn't have been too hard just to implement a server browser into the PC version instead.

Having said that, my guess is that Activision played a big part in the whole issue anyway.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 18, 2010)

After regaining it again, i just came to the conclusion that the F2000 is actually aa pretty good gun.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 18, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> After regaining it again, i just came to the conclusion that the F2000 is actually aa pretty good gun.



It's such a shitty gun.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 18, 2010)

Akamatsu said:


> Jump on the new MoH game it's looking pretty good cant wait for it,CODs fun but arrrgggghhhh! so much host migrations atm.


Host migrations drive me nuts! Waiting for SSFV as well. Bad Company 2 sucks big time.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 18, 2010)

I played a match on the xbox in a game-shop where i bought god of war III. 
Feels so different man.

I was like look over there can't you see them, you are so slow. 
And they said "Then why don't you show us how you do it?"  
So in the end i played 30-18 in a FFA WITH a F2000. (I'm telling you it IS a good gun )

They were impressed, and feel pretty proud now that i pwned on PSN and XBOX Live. :ho


----------



## Creator (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone know a good sniping class? Currently i am using

Intervention w/ Heartbeat or Thermal
M9 Tac

Claymore
Flash

Slight of Hand Pro
Cold Blooded Pro
Steady Aim Pro

But the problem arises there. I alway run out of claymore since i have one. I want to use Scavenger, but i cant since i wont have Slight of Hand. 



Deathgun said:


> So in the end i played 30-18 in a FFA WITH a F2000. (I'm telling you it IS a good gun )



It has a horrible recoil which made me recoil.  And i used the Uzi, P90 and MP5K.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 18, 2010)

Creator said:


> Anyone know a good sniping class? Currently i am using
> 
> Intervention w/ Heartbeat or Thermal
> M9 Tac
> ...



I think your set up is pretty good. the only thing I can think of that will make it better is if you use ninja pro instead of steady aim pro. unless of course you need to hold your breath longer to take a shot.


----------



## Newton (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd drop the thermal, but that's just me

Why the M9 Tac? Why not something like a Raffica/PP2000?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 18, 2010)

Creator said:


> Anyone know a good sniping class? Currently i am using
> 
> Intervention w/ Heartbeat or Thermal
> M9 Tac
> ...



Unless you're trying to no-scope people or need the longer hold breath, switch to Ninja. If you're not that mobile, drop SoH Pro for Scavenger since SoH is mainly for quick scoping. Chances are if you need to reload to kill a guy, he'll have moved out of your sight. Personally, I use Stopping Power since I freakin hate getting hit markers with a sniper. But really it depends on the map and how you plan to play it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2010)

*Looks around for team NF*


----------



## Creator (Mar 18, 2010)

Susano said:


> I'd drop the thermal, but that's just me
> 
> Why the M9 Tac? Why not something like a Raffica/PP2000?



M9 is the fastest to bring out. In the weird chance the guy gets CQC, i will whip it up and knife him. 

Whereas the Raffica and PP2000 takes slightly longer, and also the tac knife just makes your melee silly fast. Thats basically it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 18, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> *Looks around for team NF*


Tell me about it. Every day I play with freaking noobs it's driving me crazy. It's like I almost always end up with idiots in my party. Since they suck I just go for the kills. I reaaaally hate it when noobs get easy hit by Harriers. They don't even try to shoot it down or go cold blooded. They call shit up on themselfs. That's why I never play MW2 alone anymore. When I go online. I make sure one of my friends are online.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 18, 2010)

went 29-2 on FFA with my asshole class now equipped with the Magnum w/Tact Knife and of course COMMANDO!!!! If everyone is using heartbeat sensors then I'm gonna use commando.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 18, 2010)

I never get the hate for HBS/Thermals/'nade launchers/campers/dropshotting (Gecka ). It's like people don't want to change their playstyle/habits to their opponents and would rather everyone just run 'n' gun mindlessly.


----------



## yaro39 (Mar 18, 2010)

*MW2 CLAN for Xbox 360*

looking for decent modern warfare 2 players, 
Playing game types like: Ground war, Domination, Demolition.

Must be team players and play to win not k/d. post your GT's if your interested.


----------



## Creator (Mar 18, 2010)

Ummm...There is a MW 2 thread in this section already. Infact its on the first page. 

. Post your Xbox Live gamer tag there.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 18, 2010)

If people post on here or send me message, I would jump on MW2 to play some matches. We need to get team NF back into action.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 18, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Tell me about it. Every day I play with freaking noobs it's driving me crazy. It's like I almost always end up with idiots in my party. Since they suck I just go for the kills. I reaaaally hate it when noobs get easy hit by Harriers. They don't even try to shoot it down or go cold blooded. They call shit up on themselfs. That's why I never play MW2 alone anymore. When I go online. I make sure one of my friends are online.



Yeah I was dealing with a lot of that today so I just decided to go solo and look out for myself. It's not always easy carrying a ground war so I do good k/d wise but we lose which doesn't really sit too well with me. 

The first game I came in it just ended and the team/clan I was paired with lost 37 - 200 in Domination, I was just like....the fuck? 



Brandon Heat said:


> If people post on here or send me message, I would jump on MW2 to play some matches. We need to get team NF back into action.



I know, I usually think your too busy with FF13. I'm not even done the game I'm just grinding in chapter 7 and taking breaks here and there due to being bored. I'll start hopping on MW2 more now, whenever I don't have work I mean.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 19, 2010)

my 2nd MW2 disc stopped working. I'm done with this game. they need to call back the game and fix the disc. They all get the same deep scratch.


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 19, 2010)

^360 or PS3?

Also, I've only played with 2 people from here, Brandon and narutosushi. Anyone with PSN, add me: koppachino


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't get back until next week so if you guys need me to team up, you will just have to wait


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry didn't hear what you said was staring at your sig


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2010)

i like SOH on my sniping class for quicker scoping, but since i put extended mags on , I should really have scavenger for extra mags, buttt since i can't snipe for shit really without thermal, i actually have to use bling, or forego my extended mags.  it's a tough choice.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 19, 2010)

I find find ext. mags usefull on weapons that run out quickly like the PP2000 or TMP.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2010)

m21 ebr, takes alot of bullets to kill.  I don't use stopping power cause i like commando pro and steady aim pro


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 19, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> my 2nd MW2 disc stopped working. I'm done with this game. they need to call back the game and fix the disc. They all get the same deep scratch.



That's not a problem of the disc, that's your system fucking up the game.



narutosimpson said:


> m21 ebr, takes alot of bullets to kill.  I don't use stopping power cause i like commando pro and steady aim pro



That makes no sense.  Stopping Power is a Tier 2 perk while the other two are Tier 3 perks.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 19, 2010)

The EBR takes 2 shot to kill when it's silenced and without SP. Wih Sp and unsilenced it one hit kills from the chest up at any range. I find this gun more suited for silent sniping because of it's low recoil that lets you fire quicker. (It's also the main weapon in my Beloved ninja kit.)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> That's not a problem of the disc, that's your system fucking up the game.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense.  Stopping Power is a Tier 2 perk while the other two are Tier 3 perks.



i forget the tiers .  I use bling pro, steady aim pro, and...i forgot the middle one, something for sniping other than stopping power.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 19, 2010)

Cold-blooded?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah, cold blooded, i don't like my name showing up. that shit is ill.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I know, I usually think your too busy with FF13. I'm not even done the game I'm just grinding in chapter 7 and taking breaks here and there due to being bored. I'll start hopping on MW2 more now, whenever I don't have work I mean.



I'm just CP grinding or doing some missions in Chapter 11. I don't mind taking a break to play some MW2. That's the only reason I stay online with PSN, just in case someone wants to message me.


----------



## Ito (Mar 19, 2010)

Teammates always kill me on hardcore mode because they can't see my name with cold-blooded pro.


----------



## Creator (Mar 19, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> m21 ebr, takes alot of bullets to kill.  I don't use stopping power cause i like commando pro and steady aim pro



Thus the M21 has the most bullets in its mag. 

Also, having commando Pro with a sniper seems silly. How often will you be in CQC reach? If you think you would be, just get a tac knife. 



Ito said:


> Teammates always kill me on hardcore mode because they can't see my name with cold-blooded pro.



I killed a team mate on Hardcore the first time i played. I closed my eyes and just shot. 


PS. I am still playing COD. If anyones only, just message me. Usually i play that after a bit of FF13.


----------



## Newton (Mar 19, 2010)

Had some friends over today

Good god mah ratios 



I'm on tonight if anyone is in


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 19, 2010)

I got work tonight, sorry. 

GGs today BH, we didn't play our best but at least we won almost every game.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 19, 2010)

I had one good match in our run. 

I missed sniping and running with akimbo M9s.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 19, 2010)

Thought cold blooded pro just stopped your enemies from seeing your name, not your teammates? Can't be too sure though since on HTDM, I usually go by uniform.


----------



## Creator (Mar 19, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Thought cold blooded pro just stopped your enemies from seeing your name, not your teammates? Can't be too sure though since on HTDM, I usually go by uniform.



It hides your name from any distance further then like Commando pro distance.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 19, 2010)

Went 30-1 on FFA with Commando class ( ultimate noob class)


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2010)

When I was still playing I wished all my teenmates used CBP, cause I fucking hated having my scope obstructed by green names.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 19, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Went 30-1 on FFA with Commando class ( ultimate noob class)


Try getting a nuke by using only a knife.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 19, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Try getting a nuke by using only a knife.



I might get that someday


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 20, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I might get that someday



You must be a jerkoff to play against, since you always talk about noob-tubing and knifing


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 20, 2010)

coming from the guy who uses heartbeat sensors.....

I use it cause everyone has sensors on FFA and if they wanna use something cheap then I'll do it too.....oh and spell correctly its *again* not against


----------



## Creator (Mar 20, 2010)

I think everyone should have a Noob Tube+One Man arm and a Commando class.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2010)

DAAAANG~ ^


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 20, 2010)

Man people should just stfu about HBS or noobtubing. Why is it in the game? So you can use it. Simple as that. I've come to peace with it. Same with idiots and their RPG's.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2010)

The fact that it's in a game doesn't mean it's not in a sense "broken".


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 20, 2010)

I've gotten so bored of this game, so now I play the superior Battlefield: Bad Company.


----------



## Newton (Mar 20, 2010)

I disagree. The only people I know who have come to peace with tubing are those who tube themselves. I have not met a single player in all my time of playing who does not tube and does not complain about it, and I think that says something. I even had some friends over yesterday who have never played the game online before, and even they were irritated by it in just a few games. RPGs are just as bad, but their frequency is much less, in all of my games yesterday there were 2 lobbies with RPG abusers, but about 3/4 of them had tubers

The only "counter" people can think of to tubing, is to tube themselves. Noone ever says "Fuck that tuber I'm gonna whip out my Marathon Class" or any other set up, its always "Fuck this I'm gonna tube too", because the only thing that beats tubing _is_ tubing

Just because its in the game doesn't make it fair, and most people would agree that they're cheap. The same way you think of RPGers is the way most people think of tubers.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't take it personal re: knifing and tubing. But like she said, there's no setup against it. I also get irritated by hbs users who can't find enemies without it.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2010)

-The HBS could've been balanced by increasing its time delay everytime the sensor picks up something.

-Noobtubing could've been balanced by getting rid of the 1st perk slot(like in COD4), so they won't pick up any more ammo for it.

-RPGs and the other launchers can go back to Perk Slot 1.

-Perks could've been balanced if Juggernaut was put back in, Marathon be removed for Extreme Conditioning and put back in perk slot 3, people only being able to use ONE Perk Pro instead of using all 3..

ETC ETC ETC


----------



## Newton (Mar 20, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> -The HBS could've been balanced by increasing its time delay everytime the sensor picks up something.
> 
> -Noobtubing could've been balanced by getting rid of the 1st perk slot(like in COD4), so they won't pick up any more ammo for it.
> 
> ...



then we'd basically be playing COD4 with better graphics


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 20, 2010)

And since so many people consider CoD4 the better one, they'd be happy.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2010)

Susano said:


> then we'd basically be playing COD4 with better graphics


Meh, I'd do it. Less frustrating than what MW2 is right now imo.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 20, 2010)

i like marathon. just don't like knife monkeys.  The only class i have marathon on i use last stand pro, so i double up my magnums, get lots of last stand kills.  Last stand is useless with a tac knife.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 20, 2010)

They should've made reloads for noobtubing slower. With slight of hand reloading is really fast. Aside from that I really don't see anything wrong with it. You tube and get tubed. Just accept it. It's not like people are going to change the way they play because you think it's annoying. I find a lot of stuff annoying. Sure I bitch about it, but in the end it's their playstyle.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 20, 2010)

Anyone up for some matches, I'm bored.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 20, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> -The HBS could've been balanced by increasing its time delay everytime the sensor picks up something.
> 
> -Noobtubing could've been balanced by getting rid of the 1st perk slot(like in COD4), so they won't pick up any more ammo for it.
> 
> ...



I can't believe I am reading the bolded part. do you know how much bitching people did in COD4 about juggernaut? now some people actually want it back lol. the only way to make this game balanced IMO is if there is only one type of gun, no attachments, no kill streak support and no perks. that way, every one will play the game with no advantage what so ever, and if you die a lot, its because you actually suck and not because the other person was tubing, or using chopper gunner, or juggernaut -whatever. but then, the game will not really be fun now will it? - and guess what, people will complain about how boring and similar everything is, go figure. bottom line is, as long as people can blame their death on one thing that the other person is doing that is making it easy, they will - if everyone is the same, at least that will not happen.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm well aware of the bitching lol.

It was a nice counter against Stopping Power. It was the only reason why I mentioned it.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 20, 2010)

Im ok now with noobtubing and commando just because when somebody else uses it I sometimes immediatley change to the "asshole class".


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2010)

Spawn system is pretty annoying too.

I hate spawning into an incoming RPG/Thumper/AT4/NoobTube/Pred. Missile/Javelin/Semtex/Throwing Knife/Claymore/C4/bullet/frag/random enemy...

Yup. I've spawned into all of these and immediately die.



Violent-nin said:


> Anyone up for some matches, I'm bored.


Nope. I gotta complain and whine about it first.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 20, 2010)

The spawn system is really my only complaint with the game. I dislike killing someone and having them kill me 2 secs later cause they spawned right behind me.


----------



## Creator (Mar 20, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> The spawn system is really my only complaint with the game. I dislike killing someone and having them kill me 2 secs later cause they spawned right behind me.



Sticking to a corner usually helps remedy this. Although its still rather a cock blocker. 

I hate those people who kill you when your one kill away from a kill streak. 

Trying to get the Stealth emblem, and i was 1 kill away from getting my Stealth, called in my Harrier and a guy kills me. 

Need less to say, i raped them afterwards. But the same thing happened again, this time after my Preditor.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 20, 2010)

Dun get me started on teh half-assed host migration.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 20, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Im ok now with noobtubing and commando just because when somebody else uses it I sometimes immediatley change to the "asshole class".



tbh, i think some of us are forgetting blast shield, which is one of the ways to gaurd from noob tubes, since it reduces explosive damage, right?  As for commando, maybe there should be a similar equipment called kevlar vest or something, reduce melee damage.


----------



## Newton (Mar 20, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> They should've made reloads for noobtubing slower. With slight of hand reloading is really fast. Aside from that I really don't see anything wrong with it.* You tube* and get tubed. Just accept it. It's not like people are going to change the way they play because you think it's annoying. I find a lot of stuff annoying. Sure I bitch about it, but in the end it's their playstyle.



^ That is where we differ

I have long accepted that I can't do anything about tubers, doesn't stop it from being cheap, or stop be from getting irritated when I die alot by them


I'm on now, VN, or if anyone else wants to jump on for some


Edit: 1 hit, 2 hits, All Pro, 4 hits, Perfectionist


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 21, 2010)

so its my b-day today and im planning on getting a headset


----------



## Newton (Mar 21, 2010)

^ Sweet, now you can hear me rage right into your ear


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 21, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> so its my b-day today and im planning on getting a headset



It's my bday as well. 

Maybe I should get a headset as well which will work with my Blackberry and PS3.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> ^ That is where we differ
> 
> I have long accepted that I can't do anything about tubers, doesn't stop it from being cheap, or stop be from getting irritated when I die alot by them
> 
> ...



Ah sorry I was out. Went to a club....one interesting night to say the least.

I have a mic but never think of using it, I should start using it when you guys are using yours.



Brandon Heat said:


> It's my bday as well.
> 
> Maybe I should get a headset as well which will work with my Blackberry and PS3.



You should, Team NF voice chat edition 1.


----------



## Violence Fight (Mar 21, 2010)

I hate people that talk shit and can't back it up. Joined a game with a friend, and got a few quickscopes in(which...BTW, I suck at). as we're talking about one epic quickscope I got, as the match ends, this other guy on the opposing team basically says "SHUT THE FUCK UP NOOB, You don't know shit about quickscoping.", I actually agree, since I don't do it often or very well, and he keeps ranting about how he's going to destroy me with his barret next match, since hes like 10th prestige, and I'm only finishing my second prestige.

So, Quarry rolls around...I decide to put on my tact. knife class. He quickscopes me once...I watch the cam, pretty good, but I memorized what he looked like. Everytime he entered my field of vision it went: He scopes, I drop to prone, Shot wizzes by my head, I Dash and stab him in the face.

Needless to say he shut up after that.


----------



## Creator (Mar 21, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> so its my b-day today and im planning on getting a headset





Brandon Heat said:


> It's my bday as well.
> 
> Maybe I should get a headset as well which will work with my Blackberry and PS3.



Get a Bluetooth headset. They will all work with the PS3, and for your modular devices (Mobiles)

Also, happy birthday and get FF13 and Versus when it comes out.


----------



## killedbydoorknob (Mar 21, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> so its my b-day today and im planning on getting a headset



So you can hear little 12 year old white boys call everyone ^ (use bro) and eavesdrop on peoples uninteresting conversations with their family?


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 21, 2010)

yup 

Happy B-Day to you Brandon and yall are gonna here me yell alot so get ready


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 21, 2010)

I just found out the best and fastest way to getting extended mags: *HARDCORE MODE*. Really i just got it for my EBR in record time, in like less than 2 hours.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 21, 2010)

killedbydoorknob said:


> So you can hear little 12 year old white boys call everyone ^ (use bro) and eavesdrop on peoples uninteresting conversations with their family?



just mute them.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 21, 2010)

Violence Fight said:


> I hate people that talk shit and can't back it up. Joined a game with a friend, and got a few quickscopes in(which...BTW, I suck at). as we're talking about one epic quickscope I got, as the match ends, this other guy on the opposing team basically says "SHUT THE FUCK UP NOOB, You don't know shit about quickscoping.", I actually agree, since I don't do it often or very well, and he keeps ranting about how he's going to destroy me with his barret next match, since hes like 10th prestige, and I'm only finishing my second prestige.
> 
> So, Quarry rolls around...I decide to put on my tact. knife class. He quickscopes me once...I watch the cam, pretty good, but I memorized what he looked like. Everytime he entered my field of vision it went: He scopes, I drop to prone, Shot wizzes by my head, I Dash and stab him in the face.
> 
> Needless to say he shut up after that.


Win. 

@Crixpack, well the only option you got is to use it as well. I really don't die much to tubers. 

Got 117 kills in scrapyard yesterday. Got like 10 pred. missiles and 7 harriers and 5 pavelows or something. Shit was brutal. I really LMAO. Idiots kept trying to kill us at the respawn (1st and 3rd round I started in the house). I kept staying in the house and killing them from there. Bunch of idiots. Thinking they can respawn camp.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 21, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I just found out the best and fastest way to getting extended mags: *HARDCORE MODE*. Really i just got it for my EBR in record time, in like less than 2 hours.


40 kills?!


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 21, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> 40 kills?!



Thats right. :ho


----------



## Creator (Mar 21, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I just found out the best and fastest way to getting extended mags: *HARDCORE MODE*. Really i just got it for my EBR in record time, in like less than 2 hours.



Can you explain a bit.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> Can you explain a bit.



Because in hardcore mode all damage is REALLY high, it takes very little effort to kill someone, since in that mode my EBR kills in one shot no matter where you hit, any bullet that hits an enemy by penetration is an instant kill. (for the snipers that is)

So you could say that any weak penetration weapons: SMG,  that you just had an REALLY hard time getting FMJ kills with, can with the damage boost kill a lot more efficient when shooting cover/windows/walls.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 21, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Thats right. :ho


You mothertrucker. 

It took me forever to get Extended Mags for my SCAR. I don't even use it, DX


----------



## Creator (Mar 21, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Because in hardcore mode all damage is REALLY high, it takes very little effort to kill someone, since in that mode my EBR kills in one shot no matter where you hit, any bullet that hits an enemy by penetration is an instant kill. (for the snipers that is)
> 
> So you could say that any weak penetration weapons: SMG,  that you just had an REALLY hard time getting FMJ kills with, can with the damage boost kill a lot more efficient when shooting cover/windows/walls.



That is really clever. 

But i cant operate without the redar. It scares me. 



blakstealth said:


> You mothertrucker.
> 
> It took me forever to get Extended Mags for my SCAR. I don't even use it, DX



But thats easy.

Scavanger Pro/Slight of Hand Pro (For the Scar its really helpful)/Bling Pro (FMJ + Silencer)
Stopping power Pro
Ninja Pro


----------



## Deva Path (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm at 33/40 for M4A1 to get Extended Mags. Almost!


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 21, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> I'm at 33/40 for M4A1 to get Extended Mags. Almost!



I'd recomend maps with a lot of windows or small cover. Favela,Terminal  and Estate can help a lot since a lot of the snipe/camp spot are at windows or small cover. 

Also the tip with hardcore thhat i stated last page is also really helpfull.



Creator said:


> That is really clever.
> 
> *But i cant operate without the redar. It scares me.
> *



You need to get over that weakness and man up. 

Or else you can always use a heartbeat monitor.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 21, 2010)

32/40 for mah Uzi

Did the vector and the m16 this run


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> That is really clever.
> 
> But i cant operate without the redar. It scares me.
> 
> ...



Just hit start to view the map when you hear gunshots to get an idea of where the enemy is located. Helps to know all the camp spots because on Hardcore, guarantee that someone is there waiting for you.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 21, 2010)

hardcore is fun if u know the map well.  if u don't know the spots well u'll probably kill ur own teammates even, like i did on favela, map is torture for me since there's so many angles to check.  Killed 3 of my teammates.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 21, 2010)

Not to mention how they ALL hide in a damn building.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 21, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Not to mention how they ALL hide in a damn building.



And THAT'S why it's so easy to get FMJ kills so quickly.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 21, 2010)

Anyone want to play at 4 pm eastern time, i'll be on with my NEW HEADSET!!!!

NVM for some reason it wont work on MW2 even though I registered it (bluetooth)...anyone know what i should do?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 21, 2010)

Is there a way to do a private voice chat with people on PSN? Rather than talking to your friends on MW2 and having to deal with annoying bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or little bastard kids.


----------



## Creator (Mar 21, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> NVM for some reason it wont work on MW2 even though I registered it (bluetooth)...anyone know what i should do?



A bit of a silly reason, but after you registered, did you actually connected it?

PS3 is annoying like that. You register it, and then you connect it. 

I am probably wrong.



Violent-nin said:


> Is there a way to do a private voice chat with people on PSN? Rather than talking to your friends on MW2 and having to deal with annoying bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or little bastard kids.



Ummm.....I dont know really. There is a text based one. But thats all i know.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> Ummm.....I dont know really. There is a text based one. But thats all i know.



Yeah we do the text based one for team NF all the time, I'll check around.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> A bit of a silly reason, but after you registered, did you actually connected it?
> 
> PS3 is annoying like that. You register it, and then you connect it.
> 
> ...




Yea I connected it, maybe I should just disconnect and connect it up again.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 21, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> hardcore is fun if u know the map well.  if u don't know the spots well u'll probably kill ur own teammates even, like i did on favela, map is torture for me since there's so many angles to check.  Killed 3 of my teammates.



Team killer.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 21, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Anyone want to play at 4 pm eastern time, i'll be on with my NEW HEADSET!!!!
> 
> NVM for some reason it wont work on MW2 even though I registered it (bluetooth)...anyone know what i should do?


It should work. What kind did ya get?

I thought mine didn't work when I tried to connect/register it, but the manual that came with it was gay and told me the wrong amount of time to hold down the button to turn it on/off. I figured it out about a year after I had it.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 21, 2010)

I got the Rocketfish headest


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 22, 2010)

I've been playing since Christmas when I got the game and I'm almost ready to prestige the second time. I'm doing it for nothing more than to get titles.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 22, 2010)

lulz christmas noob

also

I'm gonna start going for nukes now

Sus, any tips outside the obvious?


----------



## Gecka (Mar 22, 2010)

Obvious being silenced weapon + scavenger + cold blooded + ninja


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Obvious being silenced weapon + scavenger + cold blooded + ninja



hardline pro as ur 4th perk


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> lulz christmas noob
> 
> also
> 
> ...



3rd person dom
c4
one many army
PROFIT


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Is there a way to do a private voice chat with people on PSN? Rather than talking to your friends on MW2 and having to deal with annoying bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or little bastard kids.



not really. you have to do voice & video chat at the same time, but the last time I checked, you cant do voice chart alone.


----------



## Creator (Mar 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Obvious being silenced weapon + scavenger + cold blooded + ninja



Camping 101 with Harrier and Chopper. 

Only way. 

If your facing a team who doesnt shoot air support down and dont have Cold Blooded equiped, then the Harrier is sufficient enough. Got a 20-0 kill streak with the Harrier.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 22, 2010)

your killstreak set up should be harrier, chopper gunner, nuke. or harrier, ac130, nuke. if you are playing on a small map like rust, ac130 is the better killstreak because every shot of the first two guns is a potential muilti kill. you should be able to get to 25 using the kill streak support. if not, your silenced gun + coldblooded pro + ninja pro should help


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2010)

Do the One Man Army/Hardline technique.

Just use a gun you like using that can get kills quick, then switch out to a Hardline Class. So if you want an early Pred. Missile, get 3 easy kills and switch out to the Hardline Class to get one more for the Pred. Missile. You can get 5 kills and then switch to the Hardline for one more for a Harrier. etc etc


----------



## Newton (Mar 22, 2010)

Or just play normal and get nukes


----------



## Creator (Mar 22, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Do the One Man Army/Hardline technique.
> 
> Just use a gun you like using that can get kills quick, then switch out to a Hardline Class. So if you want an early Pred. Missile, get 3 easy kills and switch out to the Hardline Class to get one more for the Pred. Missile. You can get 5 kills and then switch to the Hardline for one more for a Harrier. etc etc



Seems a bit silly to be honest. If i can get 24 kills, that extra one wont make a difference if my Chopper is in the air.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> Or just play normal and get nukes


Play normal? In Modern Warfare 2? Does not compute. 



Creator said:


> Seems a bit silly to be honest. If i can get 24 kills, that extra one wont make a difference if my Chopper is in the air.


It IS stilly, but it works.


----------



## Newton (Mar 22, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Play normal? In Modern Warfare 2? Does not compute.



For you, maybe


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 22, 2010)

Susano we should play today, I'm taking a break from FF13.


----------



## Newton (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm playing right now


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 22, 2010)

Ugh, give me 10.....eating cereal. :sweat


----------



## Newton (Mar 22, 2010)

Onmi you greedy bastard

You eat cereal and 90 mins later you want food XD


----------



## Sindri (Mar 22, 2010)

I've just started playing this online again and i've got a quick question.  Every now and then i'll join a game where everyone is running around really quick what is this? also is there anyway to avoid those rooms? i know with match making there isn't much chance though.


----------



## Newton (Mar 22, 2010)

On 360? Probably a glitched lobby, I dunno if there's any way to avoid them


----------



## Gecka (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah happens to me a lot on merc tdm


----------



## Newton (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh fucking god I hate playing with idiots 

Skidrow

3-3

I take out 4 people and die

it comes down to 3 on my team vs 1 on the opponents

What do my idiot teammates do? They camp the A building and don't plant the bomb, time runs out, and the bomb carrier is like "oh shit I have the bomb"


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 22, 2010)

Got two chopper gunners in a row in the emercency care package....my greedy teammates tried to take it but i stopped them.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> Onmi you greedy bastard
> 
> You eat cereal and 90 mins later you want food XD





Cereal doesn't fill you for too long lol. Don't worry I ain't fat. 

We had some good games earlier. Some of them pissed me off though when I basically spawned into a bullet or some idiot with noob tube.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> Oh fucking god I hate playing with idiots
> 
> Skidrow
> 
> ...



Incidents like this are the reason I've given up playing this game solo.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 22, 2010)

Lol Susano I tried joining you, but I got put in the other team. Got you like 3 times in a row. Anyway, I quit playing demo. Shit is too boring. Team Deathmatch and S&D is where it's at. Got my ratio up to 1.47 today. Still no Nuke . Haven't really been trying though. I prestiged for the 3rd time (silver star). 

Undercovermc, how the hell did you get a 270+ win streak? I call cheat .


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 22, 2010)

I've gotten into at least 5 of those super-speed matches today.


----------



## Newton (Mar 22, 2010)

I was lagging balls that match

fluctuating between 2 and 1 bar

You were playing demo right up until you went off 



What's up with the lag tonight, me VN and cruc are just in laggy lobby after laggy lobby


----------



## Creator (Mar 22, 2010)

Maybe one of you guys become the host and your net cant take it? 

It says 'Picking best client' but its doesnt.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah, that's why I'm saying I'm quitting Demo (besides it's not really my choice. My friends usually play Demo). BTW my last 2 games were TDM  Played like 6 TDM games today with a friend that doesn't like demo. Ended up being pretty good. 
Demo nowadays is all about respawn camping which is freaking boring. I get annoyed at S&D cause of the wait. But the rest is fun. 
Susano, next time you play TDM invite me. Don't really like S&D, but I'm in for some TDM or Domi. Surprised you guys are playing MW2 so fast already. Especially now that GOW3 and FF13 are out. I think Brandon was the only one playing GoW3.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 22, 2010)

I always tell people to PM me when you start a run of matches.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 22, 2010)

GoW 3 is out? IGN says the release date is still to be announced. Anyways, you should give Sabotage a go it's quite fun.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 22, 2010)

Haohmaru you asshole, I invited you the other day and you ignored it!......I was deeply hurt. 

I don't mind playing SnD with team NF but it's such a down grade from when I used to rock it in COD 2. All the stupid kill streaks and so on ruin it for me, and well 6v6 is so....bleh. I don't play it on my own in MW2 cause of extreme disappointment but it's fine with team NF to an extent.


----------



## Newton (Mar 22, 2010)

GGs men, there were some pretty awesome moments 

Riot Shield is so much lulz 

Also, I've finished FFXIII (storyline wise at least) and am not buying GOW 3 til after exams are over.

Sure we'll get some games in tomorrow


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 22, 2010)

@Violint Nin, Lol I thought I PMed you? I had to go get a bite. Sorry 'bout that. Lets get some games going tomorrow. 

@Brandon, I'll interrupt your GoW3 session next time when we're going to play


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol Susano I tried joining you, but I got put in the other team. Got you like 3 times in a row. Anyway, I quit playing demo. Shit is too boring. Team Deathmatch and S&D is where it's at. Got my ratio up to 1.47 today. Still no Nuke . Haven't really been trying though. I prestiged for the 3rd time (silver star).
> 
> Undercovermc, how the hell did you get a 270+ win streak? I call cheat .



Lol my winstreak isn't 270 :S. It is pretty high though; I play with a good clan and we went on a long winstreak one night. I think you mean my W/L ratio being 2.7. Again, I don't play with randoms, so I don't lose often.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 22, 2010)

I think im getting the hang of TDM its getting really easy now to get kills


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 22, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Lol my winstreak isn't 270 :S. It is pretty high though; I play with a good clan and we went on a long winstreak one night. I think you mean my W/L ratio being 2.7. Again, I don't play with randoms, so I don't lose often.


Hmm I was checking under wins at barracks and your w/l ratio is like 2.7 which is possible, but then I noticed a streak of 270+. Which made me go 

@Narutoshushi, getting kills in Demo is easy. Today my friends and I weren't even protecting the bom at karachi. We surrounded their respawn and didn't let them out of there. Shit was hilarious. Afterwards the opponents were cursing like crazy. That's what Demolition has come to. Respawn campers.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 22, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Hmm I was checking under wins at barracks and your w/l ratio is like 2.7 which is possible, but then I noticed a streak of 270+. Which made me go



You seemed so convinced, that you made me turn on my PS3 to check because I was like "waitwut?". It's nowhere near 270, check again.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 23, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> You seemed so convinced, that you made me turn on my PS3 to check because I was like "waitwut?". It's nowhere near 270, check again.



lol, but I would say that your kdr is ridiculous. the last time I checked you had like over 19,000 kills and less than 5,000 deaths. I always wonder how you do it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 23, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> You seemed so convinced, that you made me turn on my PS3 to check because I was like "waitwut?". It's nowhere near 270, check again.


I must be going blind. I'll check again today. 

At his k/d ratio. Sure it's possible. If I had played the way I play now when I just bought the game, I'd be over 2.0 k/d ratio easily. The learning curve is what fucked up my ratio.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 23, 2010)

I played COD4 for more than a year, so there was no learning curve for me. It's just harder to rush on MW2. A few people that I know have made new accounts and their K/D is 4+.


----------



## Ito (Mar 23, 2010)

Need... DLC... maps. But why must they cost fifteen dollars?


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 23, 2010)

Activision like to rape consumers.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 23, 2010)

@undercovermc, my bad. It was 100 not 200. Still 100 is a lot! 

Anyone playing now?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> @Violint Nin, Lol I thought I PMed you? I had to go get a bite. Sorry 'bout that. Lets get some games going tomorrow.
> 
> @Brandon, I'll interrupt your GoW3 session next time when we're going to play



Oh, my mistake. I didn't even see your message.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 23, 2010)

Ito said:


> Need... DLC... maps. But why must they cost fifteen dollars?



PS3 owners still don't have them. 

If I finish my paper, I will jump on a little later for a run of matches.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll play a little later on, watching a show and got a bunch of stuff to do around the house first.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 23, 2010)

are the new maps called MW2: stimulus package?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes. If only it was free.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 23, 2010)

I think they cost $15 because not only do they introduce new maps but also bring new gun colors into play like: platinum, gold and cheetah.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2010)

Anyone from team NF get online, me and Susano(Crix) are playing now.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Anyone from team NF get online, me and Susano(Crix) are playing now.


It's midnight already over here. Maybe tomorrow.

@that video. At wasteland it could be troublesome, but it doesn't matter in Afghan. In the end I really it's really not that interesting.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 23, 2010)

how is that trouble in wasteland, it's not useful


----------



## Gecka (Mar 23, 2010)

Shit is retarded

You might get 1 or 2 kills, but after that, people are gonna start looking for you


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 23, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> how is that trouble in wasteland, it's not useful


Hardcore Deathmatch?


----------



## Creator (Mar 23, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Hardcore Deathmatch?



You need to die 3 times and then use Pain Killers. 



Gecka said:


> Shit is retarded
> 
> You might get 1 or 2 kills, but after that, people are gonna start looking for you



Well someone did that in Karachi, where he left the map and kept sniping. Got a Chopper, only i bothered to do anything because the idea of someone killing me is not amusing.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 23, 2010)

You can get out of/under most of the maps. It's common in COD maps, unfortunately.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 23, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> It's midnight already over here. Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> @that video. At wasteland it could be troublesome, but it doesn't matter in Afghan. In the end I really it's really not that interesting.



Didn't realize your location. 

I'm jealous.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 23, 2010)

Jealous? I'm not living in Japan, if that's what you're thinking. Gairyu Isle, Japan is where the fictional character Haohmaru (from Samurai Shodown) comes from. 

I'm from Europe. Holland to be more precies.


----------



## Newton (Mar 23, 2010)

We were in this lobby today with some guy glitching out of maps. He did Karachi and Favela, was irritating at first, but in the end just wasted his time. He went negative on karachi with it, and got like maybe 9 kills or so on Favela, can't remember


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 23, 2010)

Went double digit postive today in 9/10 TDM....out of 4 of them the host left and we all got timed out.....


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Jealous? I'm not living in Japan, if that's what you're thinking. Gairyu Isle, Japan is where the fictional character Haohmaru (from Samurai Shodown) comes from.
> 
> I'm from Europe. Holland to be more precies.



Mother fucker, I should of known it was fake! 

Fun matches earlier today guys, I decided to use my mic and you guys got too hear my godly voice, thank god my mic has no noise distortion or background noise.

I'll probably use it more often when there's at least 3+ of us playing.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 24, 2010)

What's this team NF? I'm kind of interested so I can play with more people who aren't retarded on things like Sabotage.


----------



## Creator (Mar 24, 2010)

Prestiged for the second time, and started using Famas+Stopping power. Its uber.  Went 30-6 in MTDM.  Not the greatest i admit, but considering my kill streaks were UAV, Preditor and a Harrier (Which somehow ALWAY gets shot down the moment its called in. )


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 24, 2010)

Creator said:


> Prestiged for the second time, and started using Famas+Stopping power. Its uber.  Went 30-6 in MTDM.  Not the greatest i admit, but considering my kill streaks were* UAV, Preditor and a Harrier (Which somehow ALWAY gets shot down the moment its called in. )*


*
*

We need that cold blood pro


----------



## Newton (Mar 24, 2010)

Fucking Ace 

3 while last alive

Where are you guys


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 24, 2010)

Susano said:


> Fucking Ace
> 
> 3 while last alive
> 
> Where are you guys



I just got online i'll see to it that we will play.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 24, 2010)

I finally am using the .50 caliber sniper rifle.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 24, 2010)

barett is cool, but the snipers after barett are much more fun


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2010)

Susano said:


> Fucking Ace
> 
> 3 while last alive
> 
> Where are you guys



I got work tonight, so I won't be on. I actually was scheduled for tomorrow and not today but they asked me to come in today instead of tomorrow so I'll play tomorrow.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Mother fucker, I should of known it was fake!
> 
> Fun matches earlier today guys, I decided to use my mic and you guys got too hear my godly voice, thank god my mic has no noise distortion or background noise.
> 
> I'll probably use it more often when there's at least 3+ of us playing.


Cool. I have someone to talk to next time. Where's Vault btw? Haven't seen him online for weeks now. Anyone gonna play tomorrow? I'll be on around 2 am. Which is around 14 hours from now. Don't know if I'll be able to play in the evening.


----------



## Newton (Mar 24, 2010)

Vault is currently wacking off to GOW 3


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2010)

Susano said:


> Vault is currently wacking off to GOW 3



You wish that you could. 

Damn I need to get me a mic soon, everyone already has one but me.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 24, 2010)

Understandable


----------



## Newton (Mar 24, 2010)

Not buying it was my choice


----------



## Newton (Mar 24, 2010)

LMAO

Its 1v5, bomb is planted, dude kills 4 guys, whips out his predator

aannd kills himself


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh damn, I forgot I still need to finish 3rd Prestige. 

This weekend I'm grinding my ass off, demo style since it yields the most exp (and destroys my K/D )


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 24, 2010)

Susano said:


> LMAO
> 
> Its 1v5, bomb is planted, dude kills 4 guys, whips out his predator
> 
> *aannd kills himself*


Lawl. That happened to me one time as well. But it was because one dude was racing towards me and I sped up my missile. It went out of control.. and I ended up killing us both


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 24, 2010)

Any word if we're getting the hidden Thermonuclear War game type? From the videos I've seen of it, seems like the best way to level up Danger Close/OMA.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 24, 2010)

I still have yet to manage to get lucky enough to get a nuke,


----------



## Newton (Mar 24, 2010)

Luck has nothing to do with it 

You on PSN? Maybe playing with some Team NF is what you need


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2010)

Team NF hasn't given me my first nuke yet.


----------



## Newton (Mar 24, 2010)

Moar Spas I say BH!


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 24, 2010)

I play on XBL, and I've gotten 50+ kills playing with sabotage but never that big of a killstreak.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 25, 2010)

RisingVengeance said:


> I play on XBL, and I've gotten 50+ kills playing with sabotage but never that big of a killstreak.



Was that a streak or just a kill count?

BTW, i fucking love the vector.


----------



## Creator (Mar 25, 2010)

The Famas is uber pwnage. I am constantly getting a 3+ K/D in every match scoring 30+ kills. 

Yes, i still die alot because i get annoyed when i get killed and rush. 



Deathgun said:


> i fucking love the vector.



Whaaaa? 

P90 > SMG

Its a written fact. 


Plus, i used them all, the Vector is below the Uzi in uberness. Topping the list is ofcourse the P90, UMP, MP5K, Uzi, Vector.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 25, 2010)

I grow sick and tired of the people who use the UMP and shoot you from a ridiculous distance away.


----------



## Creator (Mar 25, 2010)

RisingVengeance said:


> I grow sick and tired of the people who use the UMP and shoot you from a ridiculous distance away.



That can be done using all guns. 

I once got a long shot with a USP .45.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm not paying $15 for five maps, two of which are old maps from Call of Duty 4. Those maps contradict the entire point of that video, anyway. 
Hell, I barely play Modern Warfare 2 anymore because of all the camping and general bullshit involved with it.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 25, 2010)

Creator said:


> That can be done using all guns.
> 
> I once got a long shot with a USP .45.



Yes, but I'm talking that some of the times I've been killed are major bullshit. I also hate joining games on the team getting raped 2600-600.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Mar 25, 2010)

lol that happens to me every time I join a game.


----------



## Newton (Mar 25, 2010)

What do you do when join a game like that? rage quit and get a loss anyway? Poon them, take a loss, and then own them the next game


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 25, 2010)

p90 is garbage 
Use a real gun

M16 or FAMAS


----------



## Creator (Mar 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> p90 is garbage
> Use a real gun
> 
> M16 or FAMAS



The P90 is uber. 

Also, the Famas. Its my new love.  

I used to hate the burst, but when i pwned with the Fal, i though, let me give it a try. Turns out, i am uber with it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 25, 2010)

FAMAS was my first gun I used in Multiplayer but I've out grown it. The FAMAS and M16 just don't do it for me enough, a single pistol is the way to go (no tactical knife).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 25, 2010)

it's hard to kill with single pistols.  upgrading my magnum was a bitch.

also i've been killed from some bullshit distances by UMP, it's retarded.


----------



## Creator (Mar 25, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> it's hard to kill with single pistols.  upgrading my magnum was a bitch.
> 
> also i've been killed from some bullshit distances by UMP, it's retarded.



Thats because the Magnum and Dessert Eagle are lulzworthy and dont deserve to be taken seriously. 

The M9 and/or USP is where its at. They are uber. Especially the M9.  Especially with a silencer. It looks uber.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 25, 2010)

Creator said:


> The P90 is uber.
> 
> Also, the Famas. Its my new love.
> 
> I used to hate the burst, but when i pwned with the Fal, i though, let me give it a try. Turns out, i am uber with it.



P90 is pretty trash for an SMG

It's more like an assault rifle than anything else


----------



## SagetforProtoss (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a modded controller, so the USP and M9 are uber ownage.

The P90 is more of a lightweight assault rifle, people put ACOG scopes on it and kill me from across the map.


----------



## Newton (Mar 25, 2010)

VN, you said you'd be on tonight?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 25, 2010)

Susano said:


> VN, you said you'd be on tonight?



Yeah I'm on right now and I'll be on frequently through out the night.

Work wanted me to come in again tonight, but I told them to fuck off.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 25, 2010)

Susano said:


> What do you do when join a game like that? rage quit and get a loss anyway? Poon them, take a loss, and then own them the next game



I play them out to see how they turn out, but more often then not we lose.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 25, 2010)

SagetforProtoss said:


> *I have a modded controller*, so the USP and M9 are uber ownage.


...


----------



## Creator (Mar 25, 2010)

Gecka said:


> P90 is pretty trash for an SMG



No its not. Since MGS4, P90 is up there with pronz. 



SagetforProtoss said:


> I have a modded controller, so the USP and M9 are uber ownage.



Whats a modded controller?



Violent-nin said:


> Work wanted me to come in again tonight, but I told them to fuck off.



Make money, or play COD. 

The chose is very clear. Play COD.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 25, 2010)

Creator said:


> Whats a modded controller?



You can set it so that if you hold down the R1 button it will simulate you pressing it rapidly (faster than humanly possible). It turns the FAL, USP etc. into fully automatic weapons.


----------



## Creator (Mar 25, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> You can set it so that if you hold down the R1 button it will simulate you pressing it rapidly (faster than humanly possible). It turns the FAL, USP etc. into fully automatic weapons.



Isnt that..kinda cheap? 

I mean it completely takes out the skills required to use those guns.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 25, 2010)

Creator said:


> No its not. Since MGS4, P90 is up there with pronz.



Nope, it's the least damage outputting SMG upclose

Vector and Mini-Uzi are where it's at


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 25, 2010)

Creator said:


> Isnt that..kinda cheap?
> 
> I mean it completely takes out the skills required to use those guns.



Yeah, that's why I made the  face.


----------



## Creator (Mar 25, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Nope, it's the least damage outputting SMG upclose
> 
> Vector and Mini-Uzi are where it's at



Vector and Uzi have the worst Recoil. Their recoil is up there with the Ak47 and the LMGs. 



Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, that's why I made the  face.



Ah. Okay.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 25, 2010)

Only played one game today and went 29-4 today...just not feeling it anymore....


----------



## Gecka (Mar 25, 2010)

Actually Vector is right behind the UMP for recoil

Granted this is for CQB-medium range and with silencer


----------



## Newton (Mar 25, 2010)

Learn to aim noobs 


Since taking that long break to play FFXIII my aim is kinda shit sometimes now :gah


Imma be on in a sec


----------



## Gecka (Mar 25, 2010)

ahhhh

forgot the thrill of rushing with the vector


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 25, 2010)

Went on a killing spree in Afghan today in Demo. Got a 42 killstreak. Chopper gunner ftw. I love how people go cold blooded and want to shoot down my chopper gunner even though I know where they're going to respawn. I don't see them, but I still kill them. Shit was awesome. Funny thing was my team (friends I was playing with) were losing. We were up against a pretty good team. Once I started my CG, we took over B immediately and we were done. We had the upper hand and protecting it wasn't that hard anymore. 

I still end up playing Demo most of the time, cause my friends want to play it. 2 of my friends I play TDM with, weren't on today (they're pretty good). Friends I played with today are okish. They like demo because of the respawns. 

I freaking left one game today in Quarry cause my opponent had a sentry gun in our respawn. Plus they were with 2 people in our respawn. We kept getting respawned right in front of them. Shit was fucking ridiculous. I mean there are like 2,3 other respawns, but the idiotic computer decides to respawn us right in front of them the whole time. So I left... yeah it's not my proudest moment, but fuck it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 25, 2010)

^The MW2 spawn system fails. It's the worst when the guy you just killed spawns near you and knows where you are.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah it's stupid. I was in afghan and I wanted to use my pred. missile and I was like fuck it I'm going to use it in the enemies respawn. There's no way the computer will respawn someone right in front of me. So what happens a second later.. someone gets respawn litteraly 1 inch in front of me and runs away haha. Doesn't the spawn system have some kind of detection system? So it knows when an enemy is in your respawn?

Was also wondering if your killstreak restarts when you finish a round even thoug you haven't died. Cause increasing your streak when you've used up all your killstreaks (up to chopper gunner for me) is pretty hard. I use scar most of the time, so I run out of bullets fast. I usually end up stealing my opponents weapon. It's too risky though. My previous streak was 36. Got killed while pickpocketing a weapon


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 25, 2010)

I mainly play Domination and you always spawn near the flag(s) you have. The only way it'll spawn you somewhere else (usually the furthest flag) is if a lot of enemies players get in your spawn area. If it's just one or two people, you'll keep spawning near the flag(s) you have. That's why it can be manipulated and people can spawn trap.

Apparently, there are also revenge spawns, where the game will put you close to the person that killed you, so you don't have to run far to get them back lol. Sounds silly, but I wouldn't be surprised with some of the things that have happened to me. It works both ways though; either you keep killing the guy or he ends up spawning behind you and shoots you in the back.


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

Knowing the spawn points helps alot, on most maps, after killing someone and judging from my teammates positions, I can guess where the enemy is spawning easily, and adjust accordingly

One thing I find dumb is people who run into the enemy spawn and then complain when someone spawns near them and kills them

I mean, its their spawn, that's the point of you going there


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 26, 2010)

Played a game of Sabotage this evening. Went 26-5, I think. Game went into overtime, and my pavelow eliminated 4 of the six. I then proceeded to snipe someone who thought they'd sneak through the middle of the garden near the embassy on Invasion with cold blooded chasing after my teammate with the bomb. It was down to two on my team, and one on theirs and the bomb had been planted. It was counting down, but the timer was running out on Overtime. I snuck across the map, and killed the last guy with my silenced TMP.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 26, 2010)

The spas is fun, but the M1014 just seems more reliable to me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 26, 2010)

i like 1014, took off the grip and added ex. mags.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 26, 2010)

Still haven't gotten a nuke since I've been going for it

either cockblocked, match ended, chopper shot down, or i pull off some stupid shit that gets me killed (but i look epic in the process)

plus my usual playing style isn't accustomed to getting high kill streaks

i think i came close once with a 20 killstreak but some guy suddenly felt the urge to check the poppy fields with a nubetube


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

If you swap the 1014 for the SPAS you'll get the nuke

Just sayin


----------



## Gecka (Mar 26, 2010)

don't use shotguns on any of my nuke classes

shit is retarded

i have silencer, cold blooded, ninja, and a loud ass short range shotgun?

wut?

i usually put on silenced raffica in case of close range worries


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm tellin you


Just try it


----------



## Gecka (Mar 26, 2010)

thing about Spas is that the pump action really limits me

I have a spam trigger when it comes to shotguns, so striker and m1014 fit me very well(fuck the striker though)

plus i totally freak the fuck out in CQB cuz i'm afraid of commando


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

When you get accustomed to the uber range of the SPAS you'll see


Trust me Gecka, I'm speaking from experience


----------



## Gecka (Mar 26, 2010)

w/e

i might put it on another class, but just not my stealth/nuke class


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 26, 2010)

commando isnt too bad in 3rd person since they have to be in a direct line and they have to not have cold blood pro

or having CBP in general
No name
no knife range :33


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Still haven't gotten a nuke since I've been going for it
> 
> either cockblocked, match ended, chopper shot down, or i pull off some stupid shit that gets me killed (but i look epic in the process)
> 
> ...



Don't you hate people like that? I always have that happen to me. I hide to call in my killstreak and manage to get killed while doing it.


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

Some guy on my team just got this RIDICULOUS tele knife kill in the winning killcam

If I was on the other end of that I'd have raged so hard


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 26, 2010)

tele knife? 
wats dat?


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

Ho shit, I didn't realise I bought Wanted instead of MW2

Sniper Bullets can curve around Riot Shields 


^ its when you teleport with commando and knife them


----------



## Creator (Mar 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Still haven't gotten a nuke since I've been going for it
> 
> either cockblocked, match ended, chopper shot down, or i pull off some stupid shit that gets me killed (but i look epic in the process)
> 
> ...



C. A. M. P.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 26, 2010)

Creator said:


> C. A. M. P.



This! 
Or Nuke boost


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

Camping never gets nukes


----------



## Creator (Mar 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> Camping gets nukes



                    .


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 26, 2010)

I almost got a nuke on domination and the game ended.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 26, 2010)

I got a nuke today in GW domination on Wasteland. Lay down with stealth kit and snipe. Harriers and AC-130 do the rest. 

But now i prestiged again so have to earn it back.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 26, 2010)

I almost got it on Afghan but got shot in the back as I was running away to hide for the chopper gunner.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 26, 2010)

I thought I nuked today in Invasion (demolition). I used my chopper and was up like 30 kills and zero down. So after my chopper goes away I'm like wtf. Why haven't I gotten my Nuke. Turns out somebody killed me in my own respawn while I was behind the laptop using my CG. That shit fucking sucks. Freaking raged at my teammates over mic. Freaking idiots. All you guys had to do was plant the bomb and protect me. Which should've been easy as hell cause the opponent couldn't even get out of their respawn, because of my CG. One slipped away and that one ended up killing me as well :S


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't have it on anymore.....i got it 4 times which is ok with me


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree that having nuked equipped is the most boring KS setup


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 26, 2010)

I think i'm gonna try and get the nuke emblem in this prestige and than i'm done with it for a while.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 26, 2010)

Lol so you're fire in the sky. I totally forgot who you were on NF. I beat your streak of 41  Was like damn that guy is good. 41 is a lot. Now I have 42 bwahaha. 

How many different emblems, titles can you get with Nuke? Do you get more when you Nuke multiple times etc? I know you can get a challenge for Nuking while your team is losing.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 26, 2010)

I want the titles, so I have to get the nuke.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 26, 2010)

Is it time for a run?


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

You get 3 titles and 1 emblem (might be 2, i don't know if you get an emblem for MOAB)

the titles are MOAB, Global Thermonuclear War and End of Line


^ yes Brandon


----------



## Creator (Mar 26, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Is it time for a run?



Finished GOW3 and FF13 already?


----------



## Toreno (Mar 26, 2010)

Finally got the FAL today and I did great with it. Love that weapon!


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 26, 2010)

Damn, you guys have streaks of 41-ish? Highest I've got is 15, usually I get 7-8 max per game.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 26, 2010)

Creator said:


> Finished GOW3 and FF13 already?



Yes and still grinding. 

Will be getting on now.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 26, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol so you're fire in the sky. I totally forgot who you were on NF. I beat your streak of 41  Was like damn that guy is good. 41 is a lot. Now I have 42 bwahaha.



Meh, i ended that streak myself cause i was getting bored. And one other guy on my team was doing a little to well with his CG, So i called in my nuke in a hurry. Could have reached 50 in that match if i wanted :ho.


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Damn, you guys have streaks of 41-ish? Highest I've got is 15, usually I get 7-8 max per game.



You on PSN? hop on now, we're playing


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 26, 2010)

I had to get off for now because I'm leaving soon but will be on when I get back later tonight.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 26, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Meh, i ended that streak myself cause i was getting bored. And one other guy on my team was doing a little to well with his CG, So i called in my nuke in a hurry. Could have reached 50 in that match if i wanted :ho.


Stop taunting me dammit  Now you make me want to go 50+. My game ended at 42 killstreak. I would've had a higher streak if it didn't end 

@Koppachino, it's all about taking good cover when you have a killing streak. I have pred. missile, harrier strike, Choppergunner/pavelow. Getting 5 kills is easy. After that it's easy sailing. getting double kills with pred.mis. is easy. Still make sure you get at least 1 kill. Then all you have to do is get 1 more. 1 more shouldn't be a problem. And before you know it. You're up 20+. Getting over 40. That's the problem. Usually when I call in my chopper gunner it gets shot down pretty fast. Once you kill someone with CG, they're bound to go cold blodded on you and shoot you down.

You guys always go on so late  Well hope I'll catch you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 26, 2010)

my highest streak is 38 i think


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 26, 2010)

I have yet to hear anything about Gears of War 3 being out for release, is this a demo? Personally my highest streak is 20 something. It's so hard to get kills when your team is good (forcing you to wander around to find kills) or sucks (allows the enemy to get killstreaks that kill you).


----------



## Gecka (Mar 26, 2010)

yay

finally got my 3rd nuke

with the oddest class as well

SOH
Danger close
ninja

scar w/ nub tub(got like 1 kill)
javelin


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 26, 2010)

How do you people get nukes? I think the game is out to get me.


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

7 - 11 - 25

silencers

get behind the enemy

tear them a new asshole


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2010)

Fun games all.

Haha Susano that guy didn't like you much after we mentioned you going 45-10 and then the next game he accused you of boosting when you were 6-1. 

Him screaming every time he died was cracking me up, there sure are a lot of retards using mics on PSN.

I'll be on later tonight, I'll post a message when.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> 7 - 11 - 25
> 
> silencers
> 
> ...



Tried that one, I somehow always manage to get sniped or waste my bullets on someone that one of my teammates just steals the kill.


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

GGs man

Haha that guy had me rolling

"COCK SUCKING BOOSTER"

"YOU FUCKING ^ (use bro) I'LL FUCKING KILL YOU"

culminating in him rage quitting


fun night so far, we'll definitely get some in later


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> GGs man
> 
> Haha that guy had me rolling
> 
> ...



Oh my favorite was " YOU ^ (use bro), I"M GONNA GUT YOU!!" 

That guy has some issues but he had me laughing so hard.

I realized he left when the chat went all quiet, I was pretty disappointed when he left.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 26, 2010)

You guys must be brutal to make someone get that pissed over a video game, haha.


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

He came in pissed

He's like

"45 - 10, you're a cock sucker"

Then the game starts

he dies

he's shouts

"WHAT THE FUCK, THAT FUCKING ^ (use bro)"

And I mean screaming at the top of his lungs

he dies again

"WHAAT THE FUUCCCKK"

"6 - 1? You're fucking boosting, get the fuck out of here"

"YOU FUCKING ^ (use bro), I"M GONNA GUT YOU"

he continues screaming til he dies about 4 more times, then the chat gets all quiet; he left.

Its hard to describe, but it was epic lulz


----------



## Creator (Mar 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> He came in pissed
> 
> He's like
> 
> ...



How did you hear him? I though in team matches you cant hear what the other team members say?


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

He was on our team, he wasn't raging at us, just raging in general


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 26, 2010)

The racism is killin me inside


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 26, 2010)

Who honestly dies that many times in a row unless you're messing around like I usually do when I run around with my running class;

P90
- Red Dot Sight
- Lightweight
- Marathon Pro


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

It wasn't in a row

He raged _every time_ he died 


No PSN guys on?


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 26, 2010)

Seriously that guy sucks. 

I made a German idiot go bananas today. He was saying hail Hitler all the time before the match started. There were a lot of German people in there. So everybody was like STFU, fucking facist and stuff. So we start the game and the bitch keeps coming to our respawn (terminal). He ends up killing me and 2 other people. So I know he's a respawn camper. So I wait for him, and kill him 2 times in a row at my own respawn. Which made him rethink his strategy. A little later we're at bomb A I think (not the one in the plane). We're defending the bomb, so I'm thinking. This is the perfect opportunity to start messing around at their respawn and search for that one guy. As soon as I get there. I kill the guy. I have marathon on so I go from left to right. Main door to back window to back of the plane. Mixing things up. I kill the dude time after time. I killed him 5 times in a row. So I thought enough bsing. I know he's going to get me sooner or later. So I run back to the block at the back of the plane and lie down completely and aim towards the entrance of the building. Dude comes out crouching ahhaah. Very carefull looking around frantically. And I'm lying there, ready to shoot him at any time. I patiently wait for the guy to come closer and freaking headshot him. He didn't even notice me lying there ahah. So the game ends and he's like Caluk61 (my PSN) you wigse zauwer (spelling?) or something like that. Which means you fucker or something. And he keeps up cursing. And I'm LMAO. I was like STFU bitch. I kill for fuuuuun, Tony Montana style. The whole lobby goes into a frenzy laughing. Shit was hilarious. The guy rages and leaves the room. Now the Germans love me lol.


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> You on PSN? hop on now, we're playing



Don't think I have you, I have Brandon and nakas(narutosushi).

My PSN: koppachino


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

Added

Planning on prestiging again tonight 


Edit: LMAO Just saw a teammate see the last guy alive, jump off a rock (Afghan), do a 360, miss his shot and get knifed


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 26, 2010)

Damn, Susano, you're pretty good. And those kids on the other team were hilarious, cussing us out whenever we won.


----------



## Newton (Mar 26, 2010)

Haha, save your judgement til you see me have a bad game, then you'll be like

"Damn Susano, you're pretty... average "



You're good too, especially considering that you haven't even got to level 70 yet, I was speccing you when I could and you play well

Will you be on later? Violent-nin Brandon and maybe Sonikku will probably be on


And yea, for some reason, Team NF always ends up with lulzy people on the mics


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 26, 2010)

I wish my mic worked.....


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 26, 2010)

@Susano - We all have bad days lol. You screwed me in Favela. And yeah, I'll be on for a bit.

Narutosushi, come online.


----------



## Ral (Mar 26, 2010)

I have found a liking of stabbing 3 people groups in scrapyard. 

Otherwise I use the P90 with Red Dot to bring back old school COD:4.

Anyone have a PSN add?

 VM me it so we can play sometime and own the shiz outa clans and noob noobtubers.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 26, 2010)

nahhh not till tomorrow sorry guys


----------



## Toreno (Mar 27, 2010)

Susano said:


> He came in pissed
> 
> He's like
> 
> ...



OMG I can't stop laughing! This dude must have had problems.


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 27, 2010)

Ral said:


> I have found a liking of stabbing 3 people groups in scrapyard.
> 
> Otherwise I use the P90 with Red Dot to bring back old school COD:4.
> 
> ...



PSN: koppachino

We're on now.


----------



## Newton (Mar 27, 2010)

GGs, koppa

I apologize, I am a terrible host, but noone else could, hopefully next time VN or Cruc or Vault or someone is on


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 27, 2010)

I feel kinda left out  .


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 27, 2010)

^Add me bitch. I've posted it all over here, PSN: koppachino

@Susano - Yep, good games. My connection can get pretty bad too, depending on the time of day.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2010)

Susano said:


> He came in pissed
> 
> He's like
> 
> ...



You explained it perfectly. Definitely one of the MW2 moments I'll never forget. 

Getting online now.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 27, 2010)

holly shit i had an epic night 

alright

in my first free for all there is nuke boosting and I have 4 kill streak on.
So im in skidrow I one man army to a hardline class with rockets.
I go the Ranger Spawn and shoot the crate area and have a harrier on stand by with 2 denies. 
So then I wait 
I see two people running their again
Drop Harrier.
Get both boosting guys again.
Pavelow harrier get me to a 15 killstreak.

and i have chopper gunner 

But
them two start flashing and stunning me stun grenade hit me then flash then both again
alright they kill me i pull chopper gunner they keep trying to get to the crate area thinking that chopper gunner cannot see them 
I get 3 kills off them and everyone else is wisely inside
get killed from someone who camped my body crouching behind me with tac knife commando after its done

they start boosting again
rocket
4 KILLS

two people were running in to get them but 
DANGER CLOSE 
kill kill kill
Harriers Pavelow rake in the win for me :33

----------

then i was on high rise again more nuke boosting :/
only highlights: I stuck someone that killed both boosters and him  
And my emergency drop on the crane: two crates landed pavelow sentry gun

-------------

favela i raped on 
harrier pavelow *killed* harrier pavelow chopper
30-3

Trying out the AK with SP
not bad


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2010)

Not bad Axl, sounds like you had a fun night.

I have to say I love dual/akimbo handguns, not this akimbo shotgun shit, handguns are so damn fun.


----------



## Newton (Mar 27, 2010)

Single M9 > Akimbo M9s though

I had alot of fun with it today


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2010)

Either is fine by me, either way I'm having the most fun using Handguns right now. 

I think I definitely prefer AC130 over the Chopper Gunner now (CG is still ok though).


----------



## Gecka (Mar 27, 2010)

Sentry Gun is priceless on Demolition


----------



## Gecka (Mar 27, 2010)

I went on a fucking rampage with the akimbo USP's

sure needs SP, but put it on a barret and it's fucking sexy


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah I've been using akimbo USP's a lot till a bit ago when I got the title for them. I had so much fun tearing down people with that gun. pek


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 27, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Either is fine by me, either way I'm having the most fun using Handguns right now.
> 
> I think I definitely prefer AC130 over the Chopper Gunner now (CG is still ok though).



I am still trying to learn how to use the ac130. I know it is better. more opportunities for multiple kills if you know what you are doing. @susano, I have been back a couple of days and I haven't seen you online. whats up? chilling out from this game?


----------



## Newton (Mar 27, 2010)

I need to move 

For the last 45 mins every single lobby I join, I get "Game lobby closed" or "could not migrate host" and I mean every single one

The lobby will be full, but it still says "trying to merge our lobby with another" then I get kicked a few seconds after

this is really frustrating T_T


@Fade, I've been on everyday, you always play at time when I'm asleep


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 27, 2010)

2nd Prestige, finally.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 27, 2010)

The M4 is pretty good actually.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 27, 2010)

The M4 got me a nuke


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 27, 2010)

Haha, I just reached 2nd prestige not long after prestiging the first time.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 27, 2010)

RisingVengeance said:


> Haha, I just reached 2nd prestige not long after prestiging the first time.



once you prestige, the other ones come pretty quickly after that.

@susano, oh I see. well I guess you wouldn't have seen me online yesterday. I was out to dinner with my girlfriend and we went clubbing after that.....good times


----------



## Gecka (Mar 27, 2010)

Ak is pretty good

kinda meh w/out SP


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 27, 2010)

I have XBL and everyone else is PSN, .

@ The Scientist: Is that your girlfriend in your sig?


----------



## Gecka (Mar 27, 2010)

GT: AlphaRaptorXI


----------



## Gecka (Mar 27, 2010)

Just went 12-1 in S&D

died the last round cuz some guy got a lucky no scope


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2010)

Is anyone playing right now (Team NF)?


----------



## Newton (Mar 27, 2010)

My internet is down


The motherfuckers


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2010)

I told you to stop dealing drugs Susano, because when you get busted you won't have money to pay your internet bill.


----------



## Newton (Mar 27, 2010)

You know, I've always believed you to be a drug runner, due to you only working in the wee hours of the morning, and your erratic schedule


----------



## Gecka (Mar 27, 2010)

And the fact that you hide 20 kg of heroine in your pussy


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2010)

Susano said:


> You know, I've always believed you to be a drug runner, due to you only working in the wee hours of the morning, and your erratic schedule





Yeah I need a normal job, I'm liable to get shot if I keep up with this shit (no respawn).

I guess let me know when your internet fixes.



Gecka said:


> And the fact that you hide 20 kg of heroine in your pussy



Please, don't act like you don't do it.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 27, 2010)

RisingVengeance said:


> I have XBL and everyone else is PSN, .
> 
> @ The Scientist: Is that your girlfriend in your sig?



hahahha that would be awesome


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 27, 2010)

Akimbo handguns = More Dakka


----------



## Gecka (Mar 27, 2010)

ahahahahahahahahaha

just killed about 6 people with 1 pred


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2010)

Susano or someone of Team NF get the fuck online, I'm tired of playing with idiots.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 27, 2010)

Meh, i'm to tipsy to play right now . Another time i think.


----------



## Newton (Mar 27, 2010)

^ That's the best time to play

VN, at least you can play 

I am so pissed right now that I have no net 

Its not that I didn't pay the bill, its the isp


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 27, 2010)

RisingVengeance said:


> I have XBL and everyone else is PSN, .
> 
> @ The Scientist: Is that your girlfriend in your sig?



lol, I wish. nope, its just a random pic. but who so ever is banging that chick is one lucky bastard.

@violent nin, I am getting online right now, if you are still playing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2010)

How are you on NF, but your PS3 can't go online Susano? 

Me and Scientist are playing if anyone wants in (PSN).


----------



## Newton (Mar 27, 2010)

I have 2 internets

Gaming net, and shitty slow ass 128kbps we had first for business purposes or whatever

Gaming net is down


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh I see, cause your lurking was creeping me out. 

Just kidding. 

Call your ISP and tell them to get their shit straight, we need Team NF in full gear.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 27, 2010)

hey violent nin, sorry I got out so abruptly. got something I need to take care of at the moment.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 27, 2010)

hmmm

spas is awwrite

but i still prefer the m1014 for maps like skidrow favela and scrapyard


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 27, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> hey violent nin, sorry I got out so abruptly. got something I need to take care of at the moment.



No problem man, good/fun games. If your gonna come back on at any point tonight just drop a message on here.


----------



## Newton (Mar 28, 2010)

You've never lived in a 3rd world country 

Calling and bitching would mean I'd have no net for weeks


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 28, 2010)

I've managed to go up 19 levels since I prestiged today.


----------



## Newton (Mar 28, 2010)

I've done 30+ over the course of 24 hours already


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyone from NF online? I'm going on now, but I don't think I have a bunch of you added.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 28, 2010)

Susano said:


> You've never lived in a 3rd world country
> 
> Calling and bitching would mean I'd have no net for weeks



What country are you from exactly?

My parents are from a 3rd world country and I know service like internet down there is balls, which is one reason why I could never live there lol.


----------



## Newton (Mar 28, 2010)

Trinidad and Tobago

The most laid back country in the world

helped by the fact that 95% of us are idiots


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 28, 2010)

Susano said:


> Trinidad and Tobago
> 
> The most laid back country in the world
> 
> helped by the fact that 95% of us are idiots



Oh your Trini huh, figured that's what it was.

My parents are from Guyana so my background is Guyanese but I'm born Canadian, so I guess were supposed to be enemies.


----------



## Taki (Mar 28, 2010)

Susano said:


> Trinidad and Tobago
> 
> The most laid back country in the world
> 
> helped by the fact that 95% of us are idiots



Youve had those fried shark sandwiches then, right?


----------



## Newton (Mar 28, 2010)

Of course I have , have you?

Guyanese people hate trinis? I've never heard about any kind of rivalry

But if that's what you want, make a move, we aint got one of the highest crime rates for nuthin'


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 28, 2010)

Susano said:


> Of course I have , have you?
> 
> Guyanese people hate trinis? I've never heard about any kind of rivalry
> 
> But if that's what you want, make a move, we aint got one of the highest crime rates for nuthin'



I don't know, that's what I hear it's a mutual rivalry not hate.

Hey you can't do nothing to me, I'm Canadian we be peaceful.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 28, 2010)

I could do 30+ if I played straight, but glasses make my eyes water after awhile.


----------



## Newton (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm too lazy to get worked up over anything anyway

But I'm watching you 


I wear glasses too 

It wasn't 24 hours straight, just over the course of 1 day is what I meant


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 28, 2010)

I always get put on shitty teams on sabotage. No one wants to run the bomb so I have to.


----------



## Newton (Mar 28, 2010)

I love running the bomb

The lag of the map showing where you are to where you actually are means a whole lot of free kills if you know how to handle it, and most people don't realize that holding the bomb doesn't mean immediately sprint to their bomb, run towards your teammates, and slowly push forward

Sabotage is only good with a decent party though


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 28, 2010)

Or grab the bomb and camp somewhere near their own target.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 28, 2010)

Susano said:


> Trinidad and Tobago
> 
> The most laid back country in the world
> 
> helped by the fact that 95% of us are idiots



I am nigerian, born and bred. I live in boston now.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 28, 2010)

Been fooling around in hardcore again for some FMJ kills. working with the intervention now.
Currently at 21 FMJ kills.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 28, 2010)

I think FMJ kills are some of the hardest to get. You practically have to sit behind something and shoot someone.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 28, 2010)

RisingVengeance said:


> I think FMJ kills are some of the hardest to get. You practically have to sit behind something and shoot someone.



just play in maps like high rise and estate and favela. you are bound to get like 5+ fmj kills in those stages.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 28, 2010)

Completed the extended mags for the intervention moments ago.



RisingVengeance said:


> I think FMJ kills are some of the hardest to get. You practically have to sit behind something and shoot someone.



Well i stated earlier that hardcore is the best mode for that thanks to it's damage boost. And finding a good position with lots of glass windows to stand behind also helps, as well keeping a lookout on any open windows were they can fire from. Aim a little lower and BAM, snipers with FMJ shoot through cover like butter.

And i seriously recommend hardcore if you want to get the SMG FMJ kills.


*-FMJ expert: Deathgun out-    *


----------



## Gecka (Mar 28, 2010)

I got my FMJ kills with wa2000 by putting on thermal and fmj and quitting every map except highrise and terminal

just kept shooting through the glass and shades(highrise)


----------



## Gecka (Mar 28, 2010)

TMP is part of my Nuke Class now

it is verily delicious


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 28, 2010)

Nuke class?

Toobs
one many army cold blood ninja?!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 28, 2010)

Damn, I didn't know you live there Susano. No wonder your connection is horrible. 

I'm thinking of picking up  bluetooth headset for my phone/PS3. Not sure if anyone here knows if this is worth the price or if there was something better out there. Opinions?


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 28, 2010)

NinjaNuke class: M21 EBR, silenced.
                                PP2000, silenced

                                Smoke nade.
                                Claymore.

                                Scavenger Pro.
                                Cold-blooded Pro.
                                Ninja Pro.

                                Harriers.
                                AC-130/Chopper Gunner.
                                Tha Nuke.


----------



## Creator (Mar 28, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> NinjaNuke class: M21 EBR, silenced.
> PP2000, silenced
> 
> Smoke nade.
> ...



Hmm...You mind if i give this a try?


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 28, 2010)

I still haven't got the nuke, but I was having fun earlier planting the bomb on sabotage with my running class. We planted it in the first 2-3 minutes and I managed to get an eight killstreak before the bomb went off.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 28, 2010)

Creator said:


> Hmm...You mind if i give this a try?



Sure, why not. This baby does wonders if you know the right spots to go prone or just hide. It works the best against those oblivious people.

 BTW Wasteland is this kit's bitch. Estate and Afgan also do good with it. 

Happy hunting .


----------



## Gecka (Mar 28, 2010)

Got all pro again

My WA2000 treats me real good

What weapon gold skull titles do yall have?


----------



## Newton (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the one for the UMP and need between 100-200 for the barret, also somewhere around 400 for the ACR, but I haven't used that gun in ages. Didn't use it at all last prestige


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 28, 2010)

I need 60 more headshots for the Scar to get it


----------



## Gecka (Mar 28, 2010)

Susano said:


> I have the one for the UMP and need between 100-200 for the barret, also somewhere around 400 for the ACR, but I haven't used that gun in ages. Didn't use it at all last prestige



The UMP?

damn


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 28, 2010)

I have it for SCAR, M16. Busy with the UMP and FAMAS now. I used the FAMAS like crazy when I prestiged, but then I unlocked my beloved SCAR and M16 and now I hardly use it anymore.


----------



## Newton (Mar 28, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I have it for SCAR, M16. Busy with the UMP and FAMAS now. I used the FAMAS like crazy when I prestiged, but then I unlocked my beloved SCAR and M16 and now I hardly use it anymore.



You have 1000 headshots with 2 guns with half of my kills and less accuracy 

I find that hard to believe, but that's amazing


----------



## Gecka (Mar 28, 2010)

nah nah

GOLD SKULL

not silver


----------



## Newton (Mar 28, 2010)

which do you gots Gecka


----------



## Gecka (Mar 28, 2010)

Just wazoo

close with the barret

EDIT: nvr mind

not even at 500


----------



## Newton (Mar 28, 2010)

Shit takes forever


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 28, 2010)

Susano said:


> You have 1000 headshots with 2 guns with half of my kills and less accuracy
> 
> I find that hard to believe, but that's amazing


Lol. That's for 1000 headshots. Dammmmn. I thought that was for 500 headshots. I got around 800+ for Scar now. Not even close to 800 with the M16. Getting 500 was hell with M16. Burst is hard to headshot. You know when people knife when they catch people of guard. I do headshots instead. Fuck knifing. I'm all for headshots. I only knife when I know commando is going to be faster then shooting and it can save my ass.

@Undercovermc, was that your clan I played against? You're one sneaky player. No wonder your ratio is that high. GGs. I was like fuck it and was rushing the whole time. Everytime I came across like 3 opponents. I killed 1 or 2 and then killed myself. A lot of em were flag camping, so yeah. Not really smart of me to go to crowded areas.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 28, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> @Undercovermc, was that your clan I played against? You're one sneaky player. No wonder your ratio is that high. GGs. I was like fuck it and was rushing the whole time. Everytime I came across like 3 opponents. I killed 1 or 2 and then killed myself. A lot of em were flag camping, so yeah. Not really smart of me to go to crowded areas.



Nah, I was just playing with a girl I know, she's not bad at MW2 lol. When you first joined my game, you killed me when I had just got my Harrier. I was looking forward to getting my Pavelow and AC130. 

I went 36-0 on Wasteland TDM today. Chopper gun vs. noobs = Flawless victory.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 28, 2010)

Was that when I knifed you in favela? Cause you scared the hell out of me. Here I'm going to the roof to get me some kills and who do I see crouching at the corner. 



			
				Undercovermc said:
			
		

> Nah, I was just playing with a girl I know, she's not bad at MW2 lol.


Okay that's what I though.

Lol @ that video. I tried that today in Karachi. Got a 4 kill at their A flag. Good stuff.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 28, 2010)

Alot of the open maps just have those spots that you can abuse easily. Think someone posted one of Derail earlier.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 28, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Was that when I knifed you in favela? Cause you scared the hell out of me. Here I'm going to the roof to get me some kills and *who do I see crouching at the corner. *
> 
> Okay that's what I though.
> 
> Lol @ that video. I tried that today in Karachi. Got a 4 kill at their A flag. Good stuff.



Yeah, Favela. I was waiting to get the rest of my killstreaks before I got back into the action, and I think I had just called in the Harrier when you knifed me lol.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 29, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Got all pro again
> 
> My WA2000 treats me real good
> 
> What weapon gold skull titles do yall have?



None, but what i am interested in is what Mastery titles you all got.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't usually go through that annoying crap

Only for guns that I'm passionately in love with, like WA2000 and MG4(always stop before I get Extended mags cuz I usually prestige pretty fast)

also

What are yall's thoughts on TMP?

I really suggest yall try it out if you haven't already

once I get extended mags, imma see if taking off silencer is worth it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 29, 2010)

i don't do machine pistols or sub machine guns


----------



## Gecka (Mar 29, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i don't do machine pistols or sub machine guns



?

Really?

You must die a lot in mid-close range fights then

I mean, shotguns can only be so effective


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 29, 2010)

I think the TMP is good and all. But it's clip is empty so effing fast.
Plus you don't unlock it till later in w/e prestige you are.
I really didn't have enough time yet to unlock ext. mags yet, hell not even FMJ.

But it's pretty accurate for it's fire rate. And what a fire rate. What i also like it's his short reload time especially with SOH it takes less that a second to reload it.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 29, 2010)

The TMP is very effective in hardcore with a silencer attached as I should know from utilizing it. I wish I could get a nuke, but I have yet to have that luck yet.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 29, 2010)

Gecka said:


> ?
> 
> Really?
> 
> ...



i do die alot.  Close range i use the shot gun, since i switched to ak-47 on all my AR classes, i'm pretty straight on mid-close range.   It's when i'm using my sniper that i get fucked, cause i only use pistols or shotguns, so I can't hit anyone at midrange.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 29, 2010)

Haha, I don't know. If you use the Spaz or one of the other longer-ranged shotguns then you might be good. I should know, I've been killed in the most ridiculous ways by such things.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 29, 2010)

people say the spas range is great, but i switched to the 1014 as soon as i could, i don't miss the spas.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 29, 2010)

I love me some Spas. I get a lot of double kills with it on Favela when I'm on the roof at the enemies respawn. When they walk up that ladder into the building I oneshot them from the roof. It's very effective, since it's so longrange.

Anyone on right now? I'll be on in an hour or so. If anyone wants to play. Hit me up with a pm or something.


----------



## Creator (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 29, 2010)

Getting on soon, for the first time in like a week. XD


----------



## Newton (Mar 29, 2010)

I hate all of you


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 29, 2010)

Creator said:


> This is a joke right.  WTF is this shit?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait. Shit and this uses the same letters.  I just realized it. Let it go.



that's ur noobtube class in effect.  That shit is so gay.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 29, 2010)

Susano said:


> I hate all of you



why , what did we do .


----------



## Newton (Mar 29, 2010)

You are able to play


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 29, 2010)

Haha I feel for you. I'm taking a break from playing. Playing way too much.


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 29, 2010)

Susano said:


> You are able to play



lol. the last time I checked, you have logged like 18 days worth of game time playing MW2. maybe this happened so that we will be able to catch up with you


----------



## Newton (Mar 29, 2010)

Shhh


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 29, 2010)

I have still yet to be able to get a nuke. Third prestige is a little over half-way away.


----------



## Newton (Mar 29, 2010)

Post your set up? Maybe we can give some advice


Also, what is your play style? Do you stay back and kill those who come into the area, or do you go looking for your enemies


----------



## Gecka (Mar 29, 2010)

I mix it up with both since that isn't too far from my actual playstyle

If I know there are a few stragglers, then I go for 'em.


----------



## Newton (Mar 29, 2010)

Hmm how bout this guys

On a scale of 1 - 10

1 being super camper, staying in one spot for the entire game, and 10 being perpetual rush, never stopping other than to drop some bitches, how would you rate your playstyle


----------



## Gecka (Mar 29, 2010)

prolly either a 4-6


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 29, 2010)

5-7 i think


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 29, 2010)

I have no playstyle, I just kill people. Don't try and bring me down to your level Susano.


----------



## Newton (Mar 29, 2010)

Nin is a 2 

You either go 40-2 or 2 - 1 because noone came your way 


you spawn defender you 

Unless you got them Akimbo USPs, then you go balls deep into their spawn


----------



## Toreno (Mar 29, 2010)

My playing style is different depending on what class I go with. 

My Assault class is just me running around and shooting people and flanking. 10 for this class.

Sniper, would be just sit in one area and just pick people off. 1 for this class.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 29, 2010)

Susano said:


> Hmm how bout this guys
> 
> On a scale of 1 - 10
> 
> 1 being super camper, staying in one spot for the entire game, and 10 being perpetual rush, never stopping other than to drop some bitches, how would you rate your playstyle



Most days, 7.5
Other days, 4.

We need to play some more, Team NF.  I've just been so bored with the game lately. I got on for like 30 min earlier today and got terribly bored. Hopefully playing with you guys will help me find the right path.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm still waiting for a message to get on. 

When I'm bored I play a 9 but when I'm serious it's usually a 5 or 6.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 29, 2010)

ugh

prestiged again

i feel disgusting


----------



## Taki (Mar 29, 2010)

I just realized 2 things today:

UMP45 = Greatness.
and Marathon is more useful to me than Scavenger.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 30, 2010)

I've found that running in this game leads to 89% of a good player's deaths

the other 11 percent is retarded bullshit


----------



## Newton (Mar 30, 2010)

But also results is 86% of a great player's awesomeness 


Rushing is wayyy to dependent on connection though 

When I get host I widen assholes like nobodies business


----------



## Taki (Mar 30, 2010)

I feel that it helps me get into the action quicker, they dont expect it. Plus, CQC isnt my weak point.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 30, 2010)

I i am between a 1 and 3.
I can't deal with all the rushing for some reason it works against me.

I prefer to stay under everyone's radar as long as possible.

Goddammit i want my ninja class back.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 30, 2010)

ugh

sad to say

i'm god with intervention

first Ak-47 is deliciously good

then spas-12 replaces my m1014

now intervention replaces the barret

why must i abandon the old ways?

my friend just loves rubbing it in my face about these things too


----------



## Creator (Mar 30, 2010)

Susano said:


> Hmm how bout this guys
> 
> On a scale of 1 - 10
> 
> 1 being super camper, staying in one spot for the entire game, and 10 being perpetual rush, never stopping other than to drop some bitches, how would you rate your playstyle



Does 21 mean that i rush too much and usually end up with a 1 KD?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 30, 2010)

anybody got the new maps yet?  my xbl subscription ended and i also  don't have points, guess i'll be behind the ball again


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 30, 2010)

Susano said:


> Nin is a 2
> 
> You either go 40-2 or 2 - 1 because noone came your way
> 
> ...





Bullshit Susano! A man with no playstyle means I can't be linked to a number. 

I go 40-2 when I decide and turn up the juice, I go 2-1 when I figure I'll give you some of the glory. 

Oh man my USPs, how I miss them. 

Sorry BH and the rest of Team NF, I won't really get a chance to play till Thursday, so busy at work.....I need a new job.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Mar 30, 2010)

^I wish I even HAD a job, lol. Lucky bastard Nin.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2010)

So what do you guys think of Battlefield: Bad Company 2?

I'm not coming in here to say "LOLZ BC2 >>>> MW2 u nuubbbszzzz," or anything, just looking for more people who have played both.

IMO they are pretty different games, but atm I prefer BC2 due to the destructible enviroments and the grand scale. Also, getting a headshot from 500+ yards away (where you have to lead the target and compensate for gravity) is incredibly satisfying.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 30, 2010)

After playing the demo of BC2, I just wasn't feeling it as much as MW2. Besides, I prefer my Battlefields on PC. 

As anyone got the new maps yet? Worth it? To me it's basically 5 new maps and not 3 because I didn't play CoD4 to often and honestly can't even remember what map Overgrown was.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 30, 2010)

Uhm, for some reason my CoD wants to update and I get disconnected from Live every time and yet it's only MW2 giving me problems. Anyone else with this issue?


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 30, 2010)

If you play on Xbox 360 and played COD4, can you tell me what differences you noticed on Crash and Overgrown on MW2? Thanks.


----------



## Toreno (Mar 30, 2010)

What do you guys think is the best sniper rifle in the game?


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 30, 2010)

Fourth Mizukage said:


> What do you guys think is the best sniper rifle in the game?



All-round the Barrett .50 Cal. Getting kills with the Intervention is more satisfying though.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't know. The WA2000 is pretty good too. It offers the ability to shoot faster than the .50 caliber snipe rifle, and not to mention it has some other good benefits.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 30, 2010)

Fourth Mizukage said:


> What do you guys think is the best sniper rifle in the game?



You're asking me what the best sniper rifle is? Of course i'd say it's the M21 EBR.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 30, 2010)

M21 EBR + ACOG is pretty good if used like an assault rifle.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 30, 2010)

ummm, where do u get good deals on xbl and xbox points


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 30, 2010)

Susano said:


> Hmm how bout this guys
> 
> On a scale of 1 - 10
> 
> 1 being super camper, staying in one spot for the entire game, and 10 being perpetual rush, never stopping other than to drop some bitches, how would you rate your playstyle



10. marathon, lightweight, ninja/commando ftw


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 30, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> ummm, where do u get good deals on xbl and xbox points



GameStop, Walmart, FYE?

I don't know. Mostly it's the same price everywhere. $20 for 1600 Microsoft Points and about $50 for the XBL subscription.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 30, 2010)

I still have it. 

S&D in Wasteland. I'm the last alive while i lay down at A and almost the entire enemy team is still alive and almost swarms the area. One guy decides that it's safe to plant cause there must be no one around. I lay subtly behind him and  defuse him. There WTMFH reactions are like music to my ears.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 30, 2010)

Haha such evil, is anyone else having problems with an update on MW2 or is just Xbox users?


----------



## Toreno (Mar 30, 2010)

Alright thanks. 

I guess I'll try and get all the upgrades for the Barrett until I get the M21.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 30, 2010)

Fourth Mizukage said:


> What do you guys think is the best sniper rifle in the game?


I always go with Intervention cause of instant kills. I mean it's a freaking sniper. How many times do you want to shoot an opponent for?


----------



## Newton (Mar 30, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I always go with Intervention cause of instant kills. I mean it's a freaking sniper. How many times do you want to shoot an opponent for?



Barret is better than the Intervention in almost all aspects, the Intervention is just way more fun to use


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 30, 2010)

How many bullets do you need to kill with the Barret? If it's not 1 shot I don't even want to look at it.


----------



## Newton (Mar 30, 2010)

its damage is the exact same as the Intervention


----------



## Creator (Mar 30, 2010)

Susano said:


> Barret is better than the Intervention in almost all aspects, the Intervention is just way more fun to use



Well..The Intervention is _more_ likely to get one hit kill, given the same class set up. 

However, the little recoil in the Barret make for _semi_ faster kills. 

I prefer the M21. Its just fun.


----------



## Newton (Mar 30, 2010)

Its only a very slight advantage, you notice it now and then, but it is totally offset by the larger sway IMO


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 30, 2010)

barett and intervention make way too much noise.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 30, 2010)

Nah, I had leftover points from my namechange


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 30, 2010)

I would not advise using a silencer on the Barrett or Intervention, unless you like getting multiple hit-markers on the same person.


----------



## narutosushi (Mar 30, 2010)

I personally think the Barret gets more one-hit kills, im much better with it than the intervention


----------



## Gecka (Mar 30, 2010)

Salvage= really narrow small map, but lots of fun
Storm= kinda creepy, there's a shitload of mannequins in one room, but this map is pretty big, a little bigger than quarry, fucking looks amazing for search
Bailout= great map, but i've only gotten it once


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been having a good night so far. I managed 20+ kills - 2 deaths or so for the last couple games. Got an AC130 in each one of them, hehehe.


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 30, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Salvage= really narrow small map, but lots of fun
> Storm= kinda creepy, there's a shitload of mannequins in one room, but this map is pretty big, a little bigger than quarry, fucking looks amazing for search
> Bailout= great map, but i've only gotten it once



From what I've seen, some of them seem camper friendly. Is that true? Also, how do Crash and Overgrown differ from how they were on COD4? I heard that some doorways that were open in COD4 are now closed in the Stimulus package version of the maps.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 30, 2010)

wtf

the servers have been acting up

getting a lot of hit markers that should have been OHK


----------



## Gecka (Mar 30, 2010)

salvage and storm maybe

storm has a lot of rooms that are really dark lit, so that's a little bit more campy

salvage has a high chance for 1 spot to be camped hard, so think of it more like scrapyard

bailout not really because the windows are open enough to tube and grenade


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 31, 2010)

am i to understand that the new maps aren't available for all games, especially not for groundwar?


----------



## Gecka (Mar 31, 2010)

nope

CTF, sabotage, search, TDM, domination

and that's all i know so far


----------



## Creator (Mar 31, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I would not advise using a silencer on the Barrett or Intervention, unless you like getting multiple hit-markers on the same person.



Thus the Stopping Power Pro. 



Gecka said:


> storm has a lot of rooms that are really dark lit, so that's a little bit more campy



Thermal whore house sense i?


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 31, 2010)

Man i haven't played in over a month. I know i`m gonna be so rusty


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 31, 2010)

I love when you get a decent team. Then you can actually do something. The game I played right before this reply I wasn't so lucky. I was the only one to go positive.


----------



## Creator (Mar 31, 2010)

RisingVengeance said:


> I love when you get a decent team. Then you can actually do something. The game I played right before this reply I wasn't so lucky. I was the only one to go positive.



Think of it like this, that way you can be the best player of the game. 

I personal are a bit iffy on this matter. If i am playing good, i would easily do 30-5 even if my team is shit, and we still win.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha, it's not that simple.

For example,

Let's say you're doing good. You're facing one way fighting against a couple of the enemy team and your teammates are behind you. The enemy team kills off your teammates easily and you're unaware. Then you're dead and there goes your killstreak.


----------



## Creator (Mar 31, 2010)

Build it again. 

But yes, i know what your talking about. Ofcourse it depends on your playing style, your opponents and game mode.

I tend to semi rush, and play normal TDM. So its _easier_for me.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 31, 2010)

I learned never to depend on teammates to cover for you. Many times I've been killed cause I had 1-2 teammates covering a pathway and figured I'd be safe from surprises from that direction only to get manhandled from that same direction.


----------



## Creator (Mar 31, 2010)

You all need to play Mersenary Team Death match. Its basically Free For all, but you have 6 people who dont want to rape you.


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 31, 2010)

I just never get enough of ninja defusing. 

Overtime 1 vs 1, i run between bomb sites he runs right past me. I lay behind him and defuse while he stand on the bomb the whole time.

They: OHH MY GODD!!!111!
Me: 

Fuck yea.


----------



## Newton (Mar 31, 2010)

Team NF lays down cover like a friend :ho


----------



## Ito (Mar 31, 2010)

I need the DLC maps for Playstation. Nao.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 31, 2010)

got a longshot with my dual magnums this morning


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 31, 2010)

How on earth did that happen? Video or it didn't happen.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 31, 2010)

lol, i went into a domination highrise game, tied 174-174.  I captured B and defended that bitch myself, lol we won 200-198.

the magnums longshot wasn't that long, if it even happened, my recollection is fuzzy. but it was flag A in karachi, i was by the fence that takes you to B, and the dude was by the little shacks opposite of me.  I was on last stand and had nothing to lose, so i just emptied the magnums and got the guy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 31, 2010)

Susano said:


> Team NF lays down cover like a friend :ho



That's actually the truth. Team NF covers each other properly. 

EXCEPT when it comes to enemy air support, sometimes I don't have my cold blooded set up on and none of you assholes shoot their air support down, I always have to. 

Susano you get your internet fixed yet?


----------



## The Scientist (Mar 31, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> Man i haven't played in over a month. I know i`m gonna be so rusty



don't worry. its like riding a bike. it all comes back to you really quickly


----------



## Akamatsu (Mar 31, 2010)

Demo for easy ranking xD on avg of 5-10k usually 14-16k a game but low due to prestiging  

So what's in the DLC other then the map's any camo's for gun's etc?


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 31, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> That's actually the truth. Team NF covers each other properly.
> 
> EXCEPT when it comes to enemy air support, sometimes I don't have my cold blooded set up on and none of you assholes shoot their air support down, I always have to.
> 
> Susano you get your internet fixed yet?


Haha this also happens when I'm playing with my friends. They go cold blooded and continue playing. They don't both shooting air support down. I guess they're expecting someone else to do it. But when everyone is thinking the same, I end up shooting it down. I hate getting killed by air support multiple times.


----------



## Newton (Apr 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> That's actually the truth. Team NF covers each other properly.
> 
> EXCEPT when it comes to enemy air support, sometimes I don't have my cold blooded set up on and none of you assholes shoot their air support down, I always have to.
> 
> Susano you get your internet fixed yet?



I admit, I am Coldblooded almost 100% of the time, so I never even acknowledge air support, I didn't even have a class with a stinger that last prestige, but people have to admit, getting killed more than 2 times by enemy air support is kinda stupid unless you are < level 30, the first time you can let it slide, but dieing again always made me whip out the stinger.

Ahh well, air doesn't bother me much anyway so whatever

the repair dudes should be coming tomorrow, the problem is related to the phone line, so it should be resolved faster than an internet problem

Can't wait to get to 9th pretige and start having fun


----------



## Gecka (Apr 1, 2010)

Whore ----> Headshot Whore


----------



## Gecka (Apr 1, 2010)

RisingVengence- yes i have noticed some lag or w/e in MW2, it takes a half second for a sniper shot to hit, and I keep getting hitmarkers on clear chest/head shots

**

my Gamertag= AlphaRaptorXI


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 1, 2010)

m21 is weak from long range, but it is the shit in the mid to long range fights. rain bullets yo!!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 1, 2010)

Got this game for PS3 as well while my mates fooked off for easter and I have to say even though I don't play the 360 version anymore that the PS3 is sooooooooo shit.

The players on the PS3 are so unskilled none stop lightweights and dangerclose one man army spammers 

I'd rather go back to playing cold blooded pussies on the 360


----------



## RisingVengeance (Apr 1, 2010)

Gecka said:


> RisingVengence- yes i have noticed some lag or w/e in MW2, it takes a half second for a sniper shot to hit, and I keep getting hitmarkers on clear chest/head shots
> 
> **
> 
> my Gamertag= AlphaRaptorXI



It's begun to piss me off. I'll unload five to eight bullets from the FAL into their upper body/head region, and git hit markers but they don't go down.

I'll add you after my morning class.


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 1, 2010)

Susano said:


> I admit, I am Coldblooded almost 100% of the time, so I never even acknowledge air support, I didn't even have a class with a stinger that last prestige, but people have to admit, getting killed more than 2 times by enemy air support is kinda stupid unless you are < level 30, the first time you can let it slide, but dieing again always made me whip out the stinger.
> 
> Ahh well, air doesn't bother me much anyway so whatever
> 
> ...



its so weird that you can go online and post in NF but you cannot play your games. how are you doing it if you are having problems with your internet?


----------



## Newton (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a gaming internet and slow business internet


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 1, 2010)

Susano said:


> I have a gaming internet and slow business internet



oh I see. it all makes sense now. well, get the guys to fix your stuff quick. there are noobs online who need to be killed.


----------



## Newton (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks like I'll be on later tonight

Anyone else?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 1, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Got this game for PS3 as well while my mates fooked off for easter and I have to say even though I don't play the 360 version anymore that the PS3 is sooooooooo shit.
> 
> The players on the PS3 are so unskilled none stop lightweights and dangerclose one man army spammers
> 
> I'd rather go back to playing cold blooded pussies on the 360


From what I've played, there are MUCH more campers and noobtube + OMA spammers on 360, and I play the 360 version quite frequently.


Susano said:


> Looks like I'll be on later tonight
> 
> Anyone else?


I'll try to get on later tonight if you do.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 1, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Got this game for PS3 as well while my mates fooked off for easter and I have to say even though I don't play the 360 version anymore that the PS3 is sooooooooo shit.
> 
> The players on the PS3 are so unskilled none stop lightweights and dangerclose one man army spammers
> 
> I'd rather go back to playing cold blooded pussies on the 360



good for you!!!


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 1, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:
			
		

> The players on the PS3 are so unskilled none stop lightweights and dangerclose one man army spammers


Meh, it's not that bad imo. It's true that it's pretty boring. It's like most of the good players have gone rogue. Did everyone change games to BC 2 or something? I hardly come across great players anymore. A lot of people I have in my list that were really good, hardly play it anymore. 
Not that I'm that great, but it's like I'm playing against noobs lately (haven't been on my own account lately though. Been playing at a friend).


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 1, 2010)

I will be on tonight if Susano and ST will be on.


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 1, 2010)

Susano said:


> Looks like I'll be on later tonight
> 
> Anyone else?



you bet that I'll be on


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 1, 2010)

Susano said:


> Looks like I'll be on later tonight
> 
> Anyone else?



I'll be there, haven't played with you in a while.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm slowly progressing and getting the titles/emblems. I'm working on getting the guns a bit at a time up to 10th prestige.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 1, 2010)

So there's me, Susano, Brandon, Scientist and Koppachino on for tonight. That's a good 5 man team.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 1, 2010)

So, are the new maps worth the points?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 1, 2010)

i'll be on tonight, but i don't play with u's.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 1, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> So there's me, Susano, Brandon, Scientist and Koppachino on for tonight. That's a good 5 man team.



We need Nin. 

What time will you guys be on?


----------



## RisingVengeance (Apr 1, 2010)

I keep getting put on some good teams and then some bad teams.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2010)

Nin will be online don't worry, I have the night off so I just gotta get my chinese food in me and I'll be ready to complete Team NF. 

What time is everyone getting together?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 1, 2010)

Gonna try to get on for around 11 or 12 hopefully, seeing as my brother will probably be playing for a bit. So that's in about 3 or 4 hours. I'm getting on right now also, but not for that long.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2010)

I played for a bit just now, idiot teammates lost the game when we had a huge lead so now I'm just taking a break till I hear Team NF is ready to roll.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 1, 2010)

hold up, i was trying to d/l the stimulus pack and i don't have enough space? wtf is that? wat do i do?


----------



## Creator (Apr 1, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> hold up, i was trying to d/l the stimulus pack and i don't have enough space? wtf is that? wat do i do?



Delete some data in the harddisk.

What size is your PS3? 40? I had the same problem a bit back. You need to free up some space, ie delete some demos you dont play.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 1, 2010)

i have xbox, it says i have 224 mb free, i need 329.  i have nothing but profiles 1MB stored in there!


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 1, 2010)

The woes of having an Xbox 360 with no HDD lol.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 1, 2010)

so waht, i'm just fucked? wth, they should warn u, goddang microsoft


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 1, 2010)

I got a new killstreak record: 34


----------



## Gecka (Apr 1, 2010)

well, no xbox for me

just got grounded cuz of grades


----------



## Gecka (Apr 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]egRlEgKeC74[/YOUTUBE]

interesting

[YOUTUBE]QbJGES9FxQk[/YOUTUBE]

ABSOLUTELY OFF THE FUCKING WALLS CRAZY


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 1, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I bet the Chopper Gunner was involved.



yes it was  

i joined the game in late and my team was pretty much destroyed except for me 40-3


----------



## Ito (Apr 1, 2010)

The videos are interesting... very interesting indeed. I'll have to try the semtex blocker out sometime.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm free to play for the rest of the night till I have to sleep. Just post here or PM me when you decide to get on.


----------



## Newton (Apr 1, 2010)

Lemme make sure my connection is fine, and scrape off some of this rust

then its go time bitches


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 1, 2010)

Your still a noob though.


----------



## Newton (Apr 1, 2010)

A noob who you need to cover your ass


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice game in Afghan. 

Who covered whose ass Susano?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 1, 2010)

cover my ass guys, plz.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 1, 2010)

any who, who else had trouble d/l the map pack?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 1, 2010)

I heard it was a problem with XBOX Live that Microsoft was trying to fix.


----------



## Newton (Apr 1, 2010)

And Skidrow? 

All we need now is Cruc


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 1, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I heard it was a problem with XBOX Live that Microsoft was trying to fix.



simple problem, the damm map pack is too big for a standard 360 arcade console! wtf they should warn people.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Apr 1, 2010)

No, no. That shit messed up everything. The servers were acting weird, there were never-ending countdowns, maps wouldn't load, etc. In the long run, it just wasn't ready for release, they rushed it too early. That's why I'm waiting a bit till getting it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2010)

Cruc get online now!


----------



## Newton (Apr 1, 2010)

RisingVengeance said:


> No, no. That shit messed up everything. The servers were acting weird, there were never-ending countdowns, maps wouldn't load, etc. In the long run,* it just wasn't ready for release, they rushed it too early*. That's why I'm waiting a bit till getting it.



Its mw2, are you surprised?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2010)

Susano made a funny.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxNiMwf4s0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 2, 2010)

Susano what prestige are you on? Emblem looks sweet.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2010)

These singing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 2, 2010)

^ I muted everyone except you guys.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 2, 2010)

Great games everyone. 

Now I know why I never play Headquarters.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> ^ I muted everyone except you guys.



I don't blame you.

You done for the night BH?


----------



## Newton (Apr 2, 2010)

6 more levels Sus

Come on you can do it

I am fucking terrible without cold blooded

@koppa, I am 8th prestige


----------



## Ito (Apr 2, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> ^ I muted everyone except you guys.



There's never a game where I don't mute almost the entire lobby.


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 2, 2010)

Good games guys, I have to leave since I have an early class tomorrow.



Ito said:


> There's never a game where I don't mute almost the entire lobby.



lol, same. If I'm not playing with NF and I see even one person with a mic, I mute everyone.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 2, 2010)

fucking microsoft took my points for a product that doesn't fit on my xbox   I smell a class action cooking!

Also, is it double xp this weekend?


----------



## Newton (Apr 2, 2010)

GAR

Every game I am raping, we get dropped

fuck


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 2, 2010)

^ Lmao, I remember you were around 27-4 in the last game and it disconnected.


----------



## Newton (Apr 2, 2010)

Message If you guys jump back on


----------



## Ito (Apr 2, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> fucking microsoft took my points for a product that doesn't fit on my xbox   I smell a class action cooking!
> 
> Also, is it double xp this weekend?


Yeah, it is. Infinity Ward says "for Xbox Live worldwide". I hope it's for the PS3, too.

It starts tomorrow.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry guys, my brother came home and basically used the PS3 all night.  Hopefully we can get some games in another time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Sorry guys, my brother came home and basically used the PS3 all night.  Hopefully we can get some games in another time.



Why don't you get online right now!?

It's good Friday tomorrow. pek


----------



## Newton (Apr 2, 2010)

There should be a fucking IQ threshold for purchase of this game


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2010)

Susano are you the only one online right now?

Ah nevermind, I'm gonna go to bed. 

We'll play tomorrow or definitely Saturday.


----------



## Newton (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah, I'm a lone soldier


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry man I need sleep, my head is killing me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 2, 2010)

Mf'ing underpass, they should call it the valley of unreachable killstreak crates.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Apr 2, 2010)

It's one of the few maps I hate on MW2. The other ones I despise are Wasteland, and I sadly forgot what the other one was. I was thinking Highrise, but I kinda like it except when people on the other team camp on the top of the building.


----------



## Creator (Apr 2, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i have xbox, it says i have 224 mb free, i need 329.  i have nothing but profiles 1MB stored in there!



Well it happened to my PS3.

Maybe its time you upgraded to a PSUber3.


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 2, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Good games guys, I have to leave since I have an early class tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, same. If I'm not playing with NF and I see even one person with a mic, I mute everyone.



I always do the samething, except when I am playing with NF


----------



## Newton (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm on


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 2, 2010)

^Coming on for a bit.


----------



## Newton (Apr 2, 2010)

GGs koppa 

Heading out now, be on tonight


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2010)

I won't be on tonight, got work. I'll probably be on frequently tomorrow.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 2, 2010)

Are any of yall pro enough to take out a pavelow with a throwing knife?

[YOUTUBE]ft2Sg6WhzMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 2, 2010)

^The....fuck!? 

I knew knifes were overpowered in this game but damn. :33


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 2, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Are any of yall pro enough to take out a pavelow with a throwing knife?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ft2Sg6WhzMs[/YOUTUBE]



that is just unreal. sometimes I wonder why activision/infinity ward didn't do a beta test for this game. so many glitches, it is unbelievable. taking out a pavelow with a knife? seriously. I wouldn't even believe that you could take out a attack helicopter with a knife - oh well, it is MW2. I guess I should expect stuff like this.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 2, 2010)

How the fuck? 

I need to learn how to do that.


----------



## Newton (Apr 2, 2010)

In the original version of that vid, someone else's name came up right after his, also saying "destroyed Pave Low". ie his knife just hit the Pave Low at the right time


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 3, 2010)

Yo Brandon, what's your NAT type? It's probably on strict or moderate, cause I couldn't join you. I almost got my nuke yesterday. Only needed one kill (CG got shot down prematurely). And my SCAR ammo was empty. So I was running around with my SPAS. I finally killed someone (kill 24) then stole his weapon (AUGHBAR) only to be shot from the back. I raged.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 3, 2010)

shit sucks bro

also

did they fix the pavelow glitch?


----------



## Newton (Apr 3, 2010)

Some guy on my team just boosted a 69 streak, couldn't do anything


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 3, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yo Brandon, what's your NAT type? It's probably on strict or moderate, cause I couldn't join you. I almost got my nuke yesterday. Only needed one kill (CG got shot down prematurely). And my SCAR ammo was empty. So I was running around with my SPAS. I finally killed someone (kill 24) then stole his weapon (AUGHBAR) only to be shot from the back. I raged.



What's NAT mean again?


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 3, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Yo Brandon, what's your NAT type? It's probably on strict or moderate, cause I couldn't join you. I almost got my nuke yesterday. Only needed one kill (CG got shot down prematurely). And my SCAR ammo was empty. So I was running around with my SPAS. I finally killed someone (kill 24) then stole his weapon (AUGHBAR) only to be shot from the back. I raged.



I would rage too if that happened to me. sucks man.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 3, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> What's NAT mean again?


Lol don't know what it means, but it's under invite. When it's on moderate it doesn't let you invite everyone. You have to have it open. Something you gotta do with port forwarding.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 3, 2010)

Has anyone elses disc ever said, "Cannot read try cleaning with a soft cloth and then restarting.". 

The game won't start for me. 

=/


----------



## Gecka (Apr 3, 2010)

Susano said:


> In the original version of that vid, someone else's name came up right after his, also saying "destroyed Pave Low". ie his knife just hit the Pave Low at the right time



[YOUTUBE]x1tw4c0mHOg[/YOUTUBE]

What was that susano?


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 3, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Has anyone elses disc ever said, "Cannot read try cleaning with a soft cloth and then restarting.".
> 
> The game won't start for me.
> 
> =/



Are you on 360? Apparently that's been happening with the MW2 disk.


----------



## Creator (Apr 3, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Are you on 360? Apparently that's been happening with the MW2 disk.



360. Alway has its problems. 


Maybe its from excessive use? I am certain, like all digital things, the disc may have a life span.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 3, 2010)

PS3

always has it's no games available


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 3, 2010)

There could be a scratch on the disc.  Not sure about the life-span of a disc, never heard of that before.  One of my friends has 15 days and then some hours logged on (he's on 360), and he hasn't had any problems yet.


----------



## Creator (Apr 3, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> There could be a scratch on the disc.  Not sure about the life-span of a disc, never heard of that before.  One of my friends has 15 days and then some hours logged on (he's on 360), and he hasn't had any problems yet.



I was grasping at straws there to be honest. 

But the scratches seems pausible.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 3, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Are you on 360? Apparently that's been happening with the MW2 disk.



Yeah, I am. I've gotten the pop-up before but I always just did what it said and it would work, now I do that and it just won't play. 



Creator said:


> 360. Alway has its problems.
> 
> 
> Maybe its from excessive use? I am certain, like all digital things, the disc may have a life span.



I only play it on the weekends, so I don't think it's excessive use. 



forgotten_hero said:


> There could be a scratch on the disc.  Not sure about the life-span of a disc, never heard of that before.  One of my friends has 15 days and then some hours logged on (he's on 360), and he hasn't had any problems yet.



Scratches seem most likely since it tells me to use a cloth to clean it, that could've caused the scratches.

Edit: For some odd reason, it's working now but I didn't do a thing to it.

Edit 2: Now it pooped out again, new disc is needed I'm assuming.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 3, 2010)

If anyone from Team NF is playing tonight just post a message in here.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 4, 2010)

I finally got the CG emblem, now i never have to touch that awful thing again. AC-130 FTW


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2010)

Chopper Gunner > AC130 on most maps, actually. Lasts like 10 seconds longer and has infinite ammo.


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> PS3
> 
> always has it's no games available



coming from someone who plays just the 360 version


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 4, 2010)

Someone, for the fucking love of god come up please and save me from this sea of nobrainers.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 4, 2010)

Just wondering but who is Khemistly on PSN?


----------



## Gecka (Apr 4, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Chopper Gunner > AC130 on most maps, actually. Lasts like 10 seconds longer and has infinite ammo.



Nope, chopper and Ac-130 last the same amount of time *on the battlefield*

40 or 45 seconds iirc

chopper just takes a while to get to the actual action, so you're just vulnerable for longer


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 4, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Chopper Gunner > AC130 on most maps, actually. Lasts like 10 seconds longer and has infinite ammo.



The Chopper Gunner will get you more kills, but it can be shot down easily, so it depends on the opposition.



narutosushi said:


> Just wondering but who is Khemistly on PSN?



Chemistry **


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2010)

Just got this game. And wow, wtf, I lost all my ability to play.


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 4, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Just got this game. And wow, wtf, I lost all my ability to play.



you got it kinda late.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 4, 2010)

I had a good day, 23-0 flawless and a nuke on MTDM to finish it.

But seriously when is team NF going to kick some ass again?


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> you got it kinda late.



Tell me about it. I was gonna get Resonance of Fate, but my friend was selling this for like 10 bucks. So I picked it up.


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 4, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Tell me about it. I was gonna get Resonance of Fate, but my friend was selling this for like 10 bucks. So I picked it up.



you got it for a better deal than most of us. and way after they have patched most of the brokeness in the game. I don't think you want to be at the wrong end of an unpatched akimbo model 1887. that shit was like firing two hand cannons at a house made of thin glass . I swear, that shot gun is great for hunting elephants.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 4, 2010)

that gun is what made the dinosaurs go extinct


----------



## Twilit (Apr 4, 2010)

Got the map pack today. Bailout is easily my favorite, but all three new ones are pretty good. Crash is an old favorite of mine. And Overgrown...can suck my balls.

Went 42-18 first match on bailout, not too shabby.


----------



## αce (Apr 4, 2010)

Lol was that gun really that bad?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 4, 2010)

free avatar night vision goggles on xbox till tonight.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 4, 2010)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Lol was that gun really that bad?



The kill range was unbelievable for a shotgun

only thing that comes close is the spas-12 or a single model

btw

did they nerf the model's overall range or just the akimbo's range?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> The kill range was unbelievable for a shotgun
> 
> only thing that comes close is the spas-12 or a single model
> 
> ...



i remember reading that the single akimbo stilll has long range.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 4, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I had a good day, 23-0 flawless and a nuke on MTDM to finish it.
> 
> But seriously when is team NF going to kick some ass again?


Good going. I was on today, but no one from NF was playing. I played some games with Nakas, but that's it. NF is too busy nowadays..


----------



## Newton (Apr 4, 2010)

Hopping on for a while now


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll join you for a little bit.


----------



## Twilit (Apr 5, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i remember reading that the single akimbo stilll has long range.


Single Akimbo? 


Bailout is so sexy epic. I've been raping there.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 5, 2010)

single ranger :S


----------



## Twilit (Apr 5, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> single ranger :S


Oooh, that makes much more sense 


Say, if anyone ever wants to play, I could use some more people to play with besides my main group.

NxD Wyld3 Fyre


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 5, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Good going. I was on today, but no one from NF was playing. I played some games with Nakas, but that's it. NF is too busy nowadays..



lol i had no idea you were in the match until like the last minute


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 5, 2010)

I hate my internet. Seems to shit on me every long weekend. So much for trying out the new maps.


----------



## Bombtrack (Apr 5, 2010)

I kinda start hating this game..
Almost everything pisses me off but I can't stop playing it. I don't wanna play it but I have too!!!

Also the map pack is to expensive


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 5, 2010)

My friend bought the mappack so I went over to his place and tried them out.  They're okay, but they totally aren't worth the $15.

And Bombtrack, Dream Theater is awesome.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 5, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> lol i had no idea you were in the match until like the last minute


Lol I don't remember seeing you anywhere. I joined your session, but you were no where to be seen. You sneaky lil' bastard. Where were you hiding


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 5, 2010)

lol everyone in that match was using a noobtube on us and i think it was Terminal. 

I hate my team, in almost half of my matches i had 20+ kills but the rest of my team was getting their asses kicked....


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 6, 2010)

Just had a game where I totally made my team win it.  I had 39 kills, next highest number of kills on my team was 9.  Highest number of kills on the enemy team was 13.  

And to think I was starting to get frustrated with this game.  Too bad I'll never do that well again.


----------



## Ito (Apr 6, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Just had a game where I totally made my team win it.  I had 39 kills, next highest number of kills on my team was 9.  Highest number of kills on the enemy team was 13.
> 
> And to think I was starting to get frustrated with this game.  *Too bad I'll never do that well again.*



Not if you think that way. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Creator (Apr 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RPxJvy5CfM[/YOUTUBE]



Are you doing it?


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 6, 2010)

Going to reach lv. 56 today 

............

............

............


:ho.

Edit:Reached .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 6, 2010)

fuck..got the spring update for the 360, now i can has stimulus pack.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 6, 2010)

the new maps don't come up in the rotation to much, and they take a bit to find players for.  Bailout is pretty cool, small map.  Keeps things fresh.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 6, 2010)

Isn't there a playlist dedicated to the new maps?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 6, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Isn't there a playlist dedicated to the new maps?



i mostly play ground war, and new maps only came in the rotation once in like 8 games.    I don't know about a playlist for just new maps.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 6, 2010)

i checked again, your right, there is a stimulus type "most pit" of games, but i don't play all those games by myself


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 6, 2010)

Finally got a decent net connection. Done with FFXIII for the most part so back to this game. 

Gonna see what these new maps are like so I can get a feel for them find all the camp spots


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh damn, I forgot how intense S&D becomes, especially on the new maps.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 6, 2010)

Just went 42-2 on Underpass.

ACR w/ silencer
Spas w/ silencer

Marathon+
CB+
Ninja+

Highlight of that match has to be when I infiltrated their spawn point and from there I spotted 4 guys with their backs facing me. Tried to get a multi kill but it only gave me a triple. The spas tore away their flesh good.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 6, 2010)

silencer?


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 6, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 6, 2010)

well, as long as you can get kills with it i guess


----------



## Twilit (Apr 6, 2010)

Level 18 on my first prestige (I know, I'm late.)

Goin for Famas Mastery, and so far it's pretty good. Never tried this gun before, but it's been kickin ass for me. Just went 42-18 at Crash for Demolition.


I was prone behind two barrels a few feet in front of A, and got my 11 kill streak within 30 seconds. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 6, 2010)

FAMAS ASSHOLE

pick up the scar or something

also

i put a black dot in the middle of my screen to help w/ quick scoping

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or no?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 6, 2010)

You have no clout to call him a Famas asshole anymore. 

And sucka, aren't you grounded?!


----------



## Gecka (Apr 7, 2010)

this was before xbox was taken

now it's just an eyesore

but before

oh god

across the map bullshit shots


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 7, 2010)

evewryone that plays mw2 r ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), some less than others


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2010)

I have tonight off so Team NF better be ready to roll at some point today.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 7, 2010)

Gecka said:


> FAMAS ASSHOLE
> 
> pick up the scar or something
> 
> ...



I always thought about doing that, but the dot itself annoys me.

FAMAS is gdlk tier.


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 7, 2010)

Twilit said:


> Level 18 on my first prestige (I know, I'm late.)
> 
> Goin for Famas Mastery, and so far it's pretty good. Never tried this gun before, but it's been kickin ass for me. Just went 42-18 at Crash for Demolition.
> 
> ...



that is the first gun everyone who played MW2 started using. then half of them graduated to using ACR. or SCAR lol


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 7, 2010)

So, I have these new maps but do you play anything other than these maps? I mean, all I've got to play on were the new maps and don't even really like them other than Crash and Overgrown.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 7, 2010)

i play ground war on the new maps.

What's this about a black dot and quick scoping


----------



## Creator (Apr 7, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> What's this about a black dot and quick scoping



Basically Gecko put a black dot in the middle of his screen roughly where the Red Dot would be, so its alot easier for him to position the opponent.

Or so i gathered.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 7, 2010)

so when the enemy is on the black dot, he just ads and shoot? no aiming? that's interesting.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 7, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I have tonight off so Team NF better be ready to roll at some point today.



Count me in.


----------



## Newton (Apr 7, 2010)

Me: 56 - 10

guys below me on scoreboard on my team: 15 - 17 and 4 -10


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2010)

Susano said:


> Me: 56 - 10
> 
> guys below me on scoreboard on my team: 15 - 17 and 4 -10



Stop boosting you damn cheater.


----------



## Newton (Apr 7, 2010)

I WILL FUCKING GUT YOU


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2010)

That guy will forever be a legend in MW2.


----------



## Newton (Apr 7, 2010)

I wish I could meet him again


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2010)

You and me both, but he would have to be on our team. Other wise we would be able to hear his epic comments throughout the match.


----------



## Newton (Apr 7, 2010)

Can you remember his name? Should have added him D'oh!


----------



## Twilit (Apr 7, 2010)

I already have ACR and SCAR mastery xD 

I just want to get more Titles. I'm not like maining it forever.

ACR is my favorite.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 7, 2010)

here's a weird situation: i have a friend who sucks at the game, he doesn't care wether he wins or loses.  Well i  don't care about my K/D as long as i win, and i have the  highest w/l ratio amongst my friends (the only one above 1).   Basically everytime i play with him i mess mysefl up more and more.  How do i politely get out of playing with him :S ?


----------



## Twilit (Apr 7, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> here's a weird situation: i have a friend who sucks at the game, he doesn't care wether he wins or loses.  Well i  don't care about my K/D as long as i win, and i have the  highest w/l ratio amongst my friends (the only one above 1).   Basically everytime i play with him i mess mysefl up more and more.  How do i politely get out of playing with him :S ?


Invite him to your party.

Boot him right before you go to find match.

Tell him you lagged out


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 7, 2010)

Well what i do is if I feel like playing on my own for a bit then i just message someone on Team NF....they dont mind


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2010)

Susano said:


> Can you remember his name? Should have added him D'oh!



Nah man, I wish I did. 

Get online, me and BH are playing at the moment.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 7, 2010)

Everyone get online now. Nin is playing like he is aiming for a nuke.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Everyone get online now. Nin is playing like he is aiming for a nuke.





I don't have the Nuke killstreak unlocked yet.


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 7, 2010)

Damn, can't get on now, will you guys be on in 30 minutes?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 7, 2010)

I will still be on.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 7, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Damn, can't get on now, will you guys be on in 30 minutes?



You better hurry. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs_OacEq2Sk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 7, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You better hurry.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs_OacEq2Sk[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPIO86jTrQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Apr 7, 2010)

fuck yeah

didn't you know you knew austrian death machine as well amano


----------



## Gecka (Apr 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]ORR_95ZhoMA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]D_49gSmycMk[/YOUTUBE]

The way i was talking about on how to cap B

and a lulzy tac insert


----------



## Newton (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh man we're fucking up some teams hardcore tonight


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2010)

That insert was all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 8, 2010)

Time for me to sleep. Fun matches just wish I could have played better tonight.


----------



## Newton (Apr 8, 2010)

You were solid tonight man

And that one game where you were carrying the entire team you got dropped


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 8, 2010)

The servers hated me tonight.


----------



## Newton (Apr 8, 2010)

Just as much as they hate me every night 


I can't wait til I move


----------



## Newton (Apr 8, 2010)

I had to leave Nin, will you be on tomorrow?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Time for me to sleep. Fun matches just wish I could have played better tonight.



Yeah good games, match making was being a pain in the ass tonight.



Susano said:


> I had to leave Nin, will you be on tomorrow?



Yeah I'll be on man. I'm sorry I took so long to came back, I had to help my friend fix his laptop.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wondering but is everyone on spring break? I know college kids arent considerng they had theirs a month ago.


----------



## Newton (Apr 8, 2010)

13 - 1 - 0

Best game of search I've ever had


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 8, 2010)

I just had a 4 man enemy of state.


----------



## RLTTJM (Apr 8, 2010)

dawg this game is the best there is because the new features yea the guns are cool but now its individual  use ur callsign and killstreak rewards how u want and btw if anyone has clans (dont know if i'm aloud to ask but if not mod jus delete this please) were up for a 1v1 3v3 or 4v4 via gamebattles anything


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 8, 2010)

2nd game of domination on crash where i was winning big time and my team, not even me, got rocked by air support.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 8, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> 2nd game of domination on crash where i was winning big time and my team, not even me, got rocked by air support.





You should take a leaf out of Admiral Akainu's book.

Shot these useless team members if they fuck up or camp like a coward in small area.


----------



## Newton (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Deathgun, sorry I didn't join you afterwards, I was just sort of chilling out, listening to some music, you know, so I was just playing a few solo


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 8, 2010)

Susano said:


> Hey Deathgun, sorry I didn't join you afterwards, I was just sort of chilling out, listening to some music, you know, so I was just playing a few solo



No prob man, i nuked the shit out of yet another bunch of ninja sensitive motherfuckers anyway.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 8, 2010)

playing a few solo=wacking off when he could be shooting em up!


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm going out for a while but I'll be back around 12:30ish, so if anyone from Team NF want's to play then just let me know. 

*Yes I know it's a bit late*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 8, 2010)

I might be awake depending on if I finish my work.


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm free from 9 onwards, so whenever you guys are playing, just post in here.


----------



## Newton (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm fucking around with shit i don't/can't play with playing for a bit


----------



## Gecka (Apr 8, 2010)

think imma get my 360 back tomorrow

grounded or not


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 8, 2010)

are you guys raping noobs?


----------



## Newton (Apr 8, 2010)

Stopped to grab some food 

Mos Def makes me rape, 59-9


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2010)

Is anyone ready to play now?


----------



## Gecka (Apr 9, 2010)

Susano said:


> Stopped to grab some food
> 
> Mos Def makes me rape, 59-9



I think our relationship just got like

300% more kinky


----------



## Newton (Apr 9, 2010)

Its Saturday, you know what the fuck that means?


Team NF rides tonight


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 9, 2010)

It's Friday.


----------



## Newton (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuck  

Team NF rides _tomorrow_ night I guess


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 9, 2010)

You wish it was Saturday, as do I. 

I might be free tonight. Was too busy last night working on a presentation.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2010)

I got work tonight so I won't be on. As for Saturday I hope I get it off but I very much doubt I will, I need a day job/weekdays only.


----------



## Newton (Apr 9, 2010)

You need to stop running drugs


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 9, 2010)

I need to support the wife and kids assholes. 

I need to start using the Riot Shield more again.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL I'll be on as well tomorrow. Hit me up with a PM or just post here when you guys are going to play


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 9, 2010)

wtf happened to 3rd person cage match mode?


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 9, 2010)

It got deleted on Xbox because of boosting. Not on the ps3 as far as i can tell.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 9, 2010)

wow good games Team NF...we won every single Search and Destroy match...damn we went beast mode.
btw i think i beat your Search and Destroy record Crix 

@fire in the sky- nice nuke


----------



## Creator (Apr 9, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> wtf happened to 3rd person cage match mode?



Its fun. 

Give it a try. 



Deathgun said:


> It got deleted on Xbox because of boosting.



Booster.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 9, 2010)

i boosted my m21 on cage match, and wanted to boost my ak47 (i got 6 penetration kills after 2 weeks of using fmj).

also switched my perk 2 on ak 47 classes to stopping power.  It's sick the extra kills i'm racking up.

Anywho, saved the day in skidrow domination.  we had to capture B bc the score was becoming impossible to catch up, and i did, then i defended it and C, i was awesome, we won.  I'd hang myself if i was on the other team.  Any cases of suicide from MW2 raging?


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 9, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i boosted my m21 on cage match, and wanted to boost my ak47 (i got 6 penetration kills after 2 weeks of using fmj).
> 
> also switched my perk 2 on ak 47 classes to stopping power.  It's sick the extra kills i'm racking up.
> 
> Anywho, saved the day in skidrow domination.  we had to capture B bc the score was becoming impossible to catch up, and i did, then i defended it and C, i was awesome, we won.  I'd hang myself if i was on the other team.  Any cases of suicide from MW2 raging?



i'd say something cause of you boosting, but boosting for fmj or trying to get a few extra headshots for the gun colors isnt a big deal to me....unless you've been boosting for nukes


----------



## Newton (Apr 9, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> wow good games Team NF...we won every single Search and Destroy match...damn we went beast mode.
> btw i think i beat your Search and Destroy record Crix
> 
> @fire in the sky- nice nuke



My best is 16 - 0

the 13 - 0 was just my most enjoyable game so far because I got 2 aces

Also, all of us also owe Deathgun rep 


We fucking raped faces today, ggs troops

I'll be on later


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 9, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> i'd say something cause of you boosting, but boosting for fmj or trying to get a few extra headshots for the gun colors isnt a big deal to me....unless you've been boosting for nukes



nah, i don't boost for nukes.  That's why i went to 3rd person cagematch, bc that 40 penetration kills is so tough to get, aside from that nothing else is that hard to get.


----------



## Creator (Apr 9, 2010)

Playing more GW now. Still getting used to it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 9, 2010)

nakas went crazy on SnD

fire-in-the-sky got a nuke when it looked like we were losing. 

Great games overall.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 9, 2010)

Susano said:


> My best is 16 - 0
> 
> the 13 - 0 was just my most enjoyable game so far because I got 2 aces
> 
> ...



damn i thought i had you 

i might be on for like 30 min right now, but thats it.
btw my cousin will be coming over tomorrow so just a heads up, no one should try to play with me tomorrow cause my cousin is probably gonna fuck my k/d up bad tomorrow.


----------



## Newton (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm playin a few, if anyone wants to jump on


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 10, 2010)

Does everyone else get massive amounts of hit markers with the Intervention? 

It gets ridiculous sometimes.


----------



## Newton (Apr 10, 2010)

Never noticeably happened with me :\


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 10, 2010)

Yesterday was fun, and that nuke on Estate shows that it's not always necessary to play the objective. :ho Thanks ninja kit. 

But my ac-130 got me to 24 kill and A was taken when it expired so i was in the middle of there spawn so i was starting to freak out. But i got it anyway.



But in the room i got it every time i shot someone it took half a second longer to register the hit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 10, 2010)

marathon is really frustrating.  A marathon commando can out run grenades, take a bullet (even shotgun shots) and kill you before you can shoot again, and run past claymores.  IT's such bull.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 10, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> marathon is really frustrating.  A marathon commando can out run grenades, take a bullet (even shotgun shots) and kill you before you can shoot again, and run past claymores.  IT's such bull.



dont forget lightweight....


----------



## Maxi (Apr 10, 2010)

^Don't forget the tactical knife. Now that is frustrating.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 10, 2010)

i love spawning in the middle of the enemy team and getting spawn killed, then spawn on the same place 5 more times in a row.

anyway how are the new maps?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 10, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> i love spawning in the middle of the enemy team and getting spawn killed, then spawn on the same place 5 more times in a row.
> 
> anyway how are the new maps?



the new maps are just alright.

Bailout is cool, and Crash is cool.  Overgrown isn't fun, especially in domination.  It feels like Skidrow with a minigun at B looking at C.  Storm is OK and the other snow base isn't that great.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 11, 2010)

Lucky you guys, theres gonna be a MW3


----------



## Maxi (Apr 11, 2010)

^Awesome, 
Let's hope there gona fix the mistakes that was in MW2.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 11, 2010)

That's what I thought about MW2, when it was first announced. Now when I go back to COD4, the flaws are minor, in comparison to MW2.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 11, 2010)

from what i've heard there are some people who are getting a care package with one kill and theres a nuke in it....mods

also the new thing now thats going on is the aimbots


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 11, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> from what i've heard there are some people who are getting a care package with one kill and theres a nuke in it....mods
> 
> also the new thing now thats going on is the aimbots



That's all PC or Xbox. Not my problem.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 11, 2010)

i think its on ps3 too now


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 11, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Does everyone else get massive amounts of hit markers with the Intervention?
> 
> It gets ridiculous sometimes.



nope. 1 out of 10 for me. as in if I shot with the intervention 10 times. as long as I hit the chest and above area, 9 out of 10 times result in a kill.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 11, 2010)

DarkZero said:


> ^Awesome,
> Let's hope there gona fix the mistakes that was in MW2.



What mistakes? 

Well, another game to look forward!


----------



## Bender (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm getting paid on Thursday and get the game then.

So get ready bitches BOG is coming to Modern Warfare to dusst y'all asses.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 11, 2010)

Are you getting it on PS3 or Xbox 360?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 11, 2010)

Really liking Salvage for Search and Destory. Map isn't insanely large and it's a close-mid range fight fest. Still hate being last alive though.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 12, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> i love spawning in the middle of the enemy team and getting spawn killed, then spawn on the same place 5 more times in a row.
> 
> anyway how are the new maps?


Bailout is mixed ; can be fun, can be bullshit, pretty much pack a sniper or assault rifle with a shotgun and you'll be fine

Salvage is pretty much SMG's and launchers for me
either hard rushers or hard campers
sniping is preference only

Storm I've only played about 10 times, all of which have been bad experiences with camping and noobtubes, so can't really say much

same weapons for it as bailout though


narutosushi said:


> from what i've heard there are some people who are getting a care package with one kill and theres a nuke in it....mods
> 
> also the new thing now thats going on is the *aimbots*


yup

i've had a guy with a famas, spawn kill me in search when he never saw me and got wallbang through a cubicle

and it was a headshot

i call bullshit

haven't heard anything on the care package w/ nukes though



Amanomurakumo said:


> Really liking Salvage for Search and Destory. Map isn't insanely large and it's a close-mid range fight fest. Still hate being last alive though.



Same, also

miss me?

anyways

i got a little bit of playtime

meaning

i binged on cod enough the past 3 days to satisfy the urge of 1 week

bout to prestige again since i played a fuckton of demolition and search

speaking of search, I got another 5 man ace

2 with scar and silencer
3 with tmp and silencer

and i convinced my team and part of the other team to go riot shields

and i excelled

but sadly, there were some sniper ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) pickin us off

and for the overtime with that lobby, it was just me against another riot shield guy, and we just kept smackin each other till the time ran out and we won


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 12, 2010)

^ you said launchers bro? unless it's anti air that's straight up noob.  Plus i didn't get your rep.

i really can't stand overgrown, for any game.  Why did they bring that map back ?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 12, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ you said launchers bro? unless it's anti air that's straight up noob.  Plus i didn't get your rep.
> 
> i really can't stand overgrown, for any game.  *Why did they bring that map back ?*



Crash and Overgrown got the most votes for COD4 maps to bring to MW2. I don't think people thought about which maps would be best for MW2, they just voted for their favourites. Overgrown was a good sniping map and it's easy to spawn trap on. Personally, I loved playing SnD on it. I heard it's been ruined by everyone using thermal scopes.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Apr 12, 2010)

they should have brought back backlot or ambush or bog


----------



## Ito (Apr 12, 2010)

A lot of people hated Bog and Ambush.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2010)

I know I did.

Overgrown, Vacant and Crash were my fave maps. But ye, Thermal would ruin Overgrown.


----------



## Bender (Apr 12, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Are you getting it on PS3 or Xbox 360?



I dunno which console do most of you have it on? And which one is it easier to use the controls? 

I may get it on PS3 since it's already set up for online play. Everyone tells me I have to start up Xbox live for Xbox360 online play and I have no friggin idea how long that'll take since when I get it home I'll wanna play it immediately.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 12, 2010)

The general consensus is that the Xbox 360 is better for multiplayer games and first person shooters, but it's a paid service ($49.99 a year). Also, there are more game ruining hacks on the Xbox 360. Most of the people in this thread have it on PS3, including me.


----------



## Ito (Apr 12, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I dunno which console do most of you have it on? And which one is it easier to use the controls?
> 
> I may get it on PS3 since it's already set up for online play. Everyone tells me I have to start up Xbox live for Xbox360 online play and I have no friggin idea how long that'll take since when I get it home I'll wanna play it immediately.



PS3 is the better choice overall.

Better controls, and if you want to get home, pop the disc in and start playing as soon as possible, PS3 is your choice. Besides, it's completely free unlike Xbox Live.

The only advantage Xbox has right now is the map pack. But Sony will be getting it soon, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Apr 12, 2010)

still waiting for them to bring back the real team tactical


----------



## Creator (Apr 12, 2010)

So guess what.

I was playing domination in Favela, and there is a guy who got pasted my claymore, without setting it off, near the C Flag. So i am like, alright, quick kill. I look around the corner, his not there.

Then i get shot. Kill cam, the guy is underground.  His below the map killing everyone. Needless to say, i raged and quite.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 12, 2010)

»Stillmatic« said:


> still waiting for them to bring back the real team tactical


First person team tactical (4v4 instead of COD4's 3v3) was added on the Xbox 360's MW2 playlist. They axed the third person cage match to make way for its place on the matchmaking list. No one knows when/if this update will make its way to the PSN. Hopefully, it'll come with the stimulus package.


----------



## Ito (Apr 12, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> First person team tactical (4v4 instead of COD4's 3v3) was added on the Xbox 360 MW2 playlist. They axed the third person cage match to make way for its place on the matchmaking list. No one knows when/if this update will make its way to the PSN.



I guess that does away with headshots, then.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 12, 2010)

It's mean more boosters in the other gamemodes. They should just make cage matches go to 30 kills, so boosters can get their nukes in there and not ruin games for other people.


----------



## AkatsukiBoy12 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ito said:


> A lot of people hated Bog and Ambush.



yup, thats true!


----------



## AkatsukiBoy12 (Apr 12, 2010)

i havent really got the game CoD 6 MW2, but ive played it, its an amazing game! but it takes too long to get to 10 prestiges....


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Apr 12, 2010)

only gone prestige once, took forever to unlock everything again, never going prestige again


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Apr 12, 2010)

Creator said:


> So guess what.
> 
> I was playing domination in Favela, and there is a guy who got pasted my claymore, without setting it off, near the C Flag. So i am like, alright, quick kill. I look around the corner, his not there.
> 
> Then i get shot. Kill cam, the guy is underground.  His below the map killing everyone. Needless to say, i raged and quite.


wats ur psn id creator?


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 12, 2010)

?Stillmatic? said:


> only gone prestige once, took forever to unlock everything again, never going prestige again



i've been on prestige 3 lvl 70 for more than a month now....it feels great to not start over again


----------



## Newton (Apr 12, 2010)

Aww prestiging ain't that bad


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll get to prestige 6 soon.


----------



## Newton (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll be prestiging for the last time soon


----------



## Creator (Apr 12, 2010)

?Stillmatic? said:


> wats ur psn id creator?



AzuzuBeige


----------



## Ito (Apr 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> I'll be prestiging for the last time soon



You've gotten to the ninth prestige without hacking? That's respectable.

You must play a lot, though. A_ lot_.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Apr 12, 2010)

Creator said:


> AzuzuBeige


..added


----------



## Newton (Apr 12, 2010)

Ito said:


> You've gotten to the ninth prestige without hacking? That's respectable.
> 
> You must play a lot, though. A_ lot_.



Naw 8th pretige, I'm stopping at 9, the emblem is better, and I'll have my 10 slots.

I do play a lot


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> Naw 8th pretige, I'm stopping at 9, the emblem is better, and I'll have my 10 slots.
> 
> I do play a lot



I might stop at the ninth prestige too. The tenth has been tainted by the prestige hack.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 12, 2010)

my boy and me play for 4-5 hours a night friday/sat.  he can get 25 levels after prestiging.  Would have been more if we played straight demolition.  I don't care for prestiging.

in cage match i would boost my weapon to ex. mags.  I can't imagine boosting just for nukes though.  Boring shit.


----------



## Bender (Apr 12, 2010)

Just double checking with you guys but umm whats da name of the Bluetooth thing that'll let me hear you guys talking n' talk to you online? I wanna check n' c if I got the right accessory for it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll probably go for the 10, though I agree it's tainted at least I'll know I got it the right way.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 12, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Just double checking with you guys but umm whats da name of the Bluetooth thing that'll let me hear you guys talking n' talk to you online? I wanna check n' c if I got the right accessory for it.


There's an official Sony wireless bluetooth headset, but any bluetooth headset should work.



Violent-nin said:


> I'll probably go for the 10, though I agree it's tainted at least I'll know I got it the right way.


I know, I'm still unsure because I don't want to decide to prestige to the tenth one day, and then lose all of the stuff I've got on the ninth.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 12, 2010)

my friend prestiged when he was upset he wasn't in the top million scorers any more.


----------



## Ito (Apr 12, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I might stop at the ninth prestige too. The tenth has been tainted by the prestige hack.



Not to mention the symbol is ugly as fuck.


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (Apr 12, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Just double checking with you guys but umm whats da name of the Bluetooth thing that'll let me hear you guys talking n' talk to you online? I wanna check n' c if I got the right accessory for it.


any bluetooth headset works


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> Naw 8th pretige, I'm stopping at 9, the emblem is better, and I'll have my 10 slots.
> 
> *I do play a lot *



Understatement of the year. 

I like how the 9th prestige title looks. That's my goal if I ever get that far.


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 12, 2010)

I actually prefer the 8th symbol, but hell, I haven't even prestiged once yet.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 12, 2010)

Haha poor Susano and his addiction to MW2.


----------



## Newton (Apr 12, 2010)

I hate you guys


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm stopping at prestige 8, since I like that prestige emblem the most.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2010)

Are we running today?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 12, 2010)

how many days have u guys played? i'm at 7days10hours+


----------



## Gecka (Apr 12, 2010)

i like fifth prestige symbol most

that and the title is the best out of all of them


----------



## Newton (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm almost at 20 days


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 12, 2010)

Man, I sucked today.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 12, 2010)

so did I 

I'm trying to get better at quickscoping but its so hard....to me at least


----------



## Gecka (Apr 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> I'm almost at 20 days



I'm at 18

.....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 13, 2010)

wow
18 and 20. i might have to prestige if i get to that much play. 

I'm  gonna give overgrown another chance.  I learned something about it today.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 13, 2010)

so i said i would give overgrown a chance?  I have never lost a worst game of domination in my life, and it has to be the map, or the noobs i was playing with.  I left the game with the score 146 to 2.  we never captured a flag for more than a few seconds.


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 13, 2010)

Gecka said:


> i like fifth prestige symbol most
> 
> that and the title is the best out of all of them



I just like the title for the fifth. I think the seventh and the fourth prestige have the best symbols.


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2010)

What prestige is you guys at 

And wow alot of people still playing this


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm getting to many close calls with the nuke lately.


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 13, 2010)

Vault said:


> What prestige is you guys at
> 
> And wow alot of people still playing this



I got the 5th emblem on sunday. currently working on the 6th.


----------



## Vault (Apr 13, 2010)

Thats immense


----------



## Toreno (Apr 13, 2010)

I love the WA2000, not a OSK, but it's amazing. Almost feels like an assault rifle sometimes.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 13, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl8zg6ZmwWg[/YOUTUBE]

this is the shit


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 13, 2010)

Epic scene is epic. I remember when Jesus said he had been playing COD4, in one of the older Family Guy episodes.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2010)

I'll be on sometime later on in the day, so if anyone on Team NF wants to roll just post here.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Apr 14, 2010)

Why is this game so broken?


----------



## Creator (Apr 14, 2010)

Because its a massive online game.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 14, 2010)

Vault said:


> What prestige is you guys at



6th prestige.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 14, 2010)

Got this game for Easter, so you guys need to add me now, my PSN's in my sig


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 14, 2010)

Probably gonna go 7th prestige tonight.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 14, 2010)

Anyone on?


----------



## Gecka (Apr 15, 2010)

Grimmjow said:


> 6th prestige.



dammit dani

why don't we play together more often?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 15, 2010)

Fun matches everyone.

I was three kills short on getting my first nuke in Rundown.


----------



## CM Spunk (Apr 15, 2010)

From my experience this is what I have noticed: Drug dealers, black people, people who are socially accepted play on PS3. Nerds, white people, social outcasts play on 360. This is the fact of life and why 360 COD players are better than PS3 COD players, they play for more longer because they aren't getting high, or going out or doing something productive. And everyone else plays Mario and Sonic at the Olympics.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 15, 2010)

Way to generalize from your personal experience.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Fun matches everyone.
> 
> I was three kills short on getting my first nuke in Rundown.



You were raping on Rundown, GGs everyone. This was the first time I played in a while so I was bit rusty.

I'll be back on later today.


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2010)

Sorry I left so suddenly Brandon, I'll be back in a bit


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 15, 2010)

CM Spunk said:


> From my experience this is what I have noticed: Drug dealers, black people, people who are socially accepted play on PS3. Nerds, white people, social outcasts play on 360. This is the fact of life and why 360 COD players are better than PS3 COD players, they play for more longer because they aren't getting high, or going out or doing something productive. And everyone else plays Mario and Sonic at the Olympics.



Well im socially accepted then


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 15, 2010)

Susano said:


> Sorry I left so suddenly Brandon, I'll be back in a bit



It's alright. I needed a break to do some hw anyways.

I will be on later whenever you guys are.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 15, 2010)

I'll probably be on within the next couple hours or so. Was planning to go to the gym today, but got incredibly lazy, lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I'll probably be on within the next couple hours or so. Was planning to go to the gym today, but got incredibly lazy, lol.



Psh, fat bitch.


----------



## Ito (Apr 15, 2010)

Do you guys talk to each other via headset while you play?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 15, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I'll probably be on within the next couple hours or so. Was planning to go to the gym today, but got incredibly lazy, lol.



Being lazy for the win. 

@Ito
Some of us have headsets but not all. From time to time people use them.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2010)

Me and Susano do, the rest of these clowns are too poor to have headsets. 

Damn kids need to go get a job and stop waiting on daddy's weekly allowance.


----------



## Ito (Apr 15, 2010)

I would find it pretty hard to operate without a full team instructing each other.

Not that I ever play with friends, though. I mostly join random games.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 15, 2010)

@Nin
I'm still trying to find out which bluetooth headset I should get. 

@Ito
I got use to playing with people on NF, so I know their play styles in most maps or game types. Sometimes it would be useful like in SnD but we work through it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2010)

We manage to coordinate and run fine without headsets. Most of the time I'm off doing random shit on my own and helping the team through my own tactics. 

@BH

Psh, speed it up man. Before you know it the Summer will be over and you'll still got no headset.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 15, 2010)

Summer isn't even here yet. 

I've been busy with school with final exams coming at the end of the month. By early May, I should have a headset. And don't worry, I won't sound like those annoying gangsters we always face.


----------



## Ito (Apr 15, 2010)

I need to play with you guys sometime.

Who has PS3?


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 15, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Summer isn't even here yet.
> 
> I've been busy with school with final exams coming at the end of the month. By early May, I should have a headset. And don't worry, I won't sound like those annoying gangsters we always face.



I love it when they fight.

White 12 year-old sounding kid: "Bitch, your mom's a ^ (use bro)."


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 15, 2010)

Ito said:


> I need to play with you guys sometime.
> 
> Who has PS3?



Just about everyone who usually post here.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Psh, fat bitch.


 I'm actually nowhere near fat, lol.


Brandon Heat said:


> *Being lazy for the win.*
> 
> @Ito
> Some of us have headsets but not all. From time to time people use them.


Yea, but I think it's really starting to ruin my life, lol. Bad habit that needs to be broken.


Violent-nin said:


> Me and Susano do, the rest of these clowns are too poor to have headsets.
> 
> Damn kids need to go get a job and stop waiting on daddy's weekly allowance.



I have a headset, but it's very iffy, so I rarely use it. Like some days it would work and other days it won't. Even on the days it works, it short-circuits or some shit.


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2010)

PS3 represent

Fuck yeah Team NF


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Me and Susano do, the rest of these clowns are too poor to have headsets.
> 
> Damn kids need to go get a job and stop waiting on daddy's weekly allowance.



I HAD a headset but i had to return it...it didnt work


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 15, 2010)

You guys need to stop with the excuses and get your headsets already, right now it's just me and Susan being the men right now.  

*I've been drinking so I may be a bit of a asshole tonight*

Anyways I'm going and play now if anyone from Team NF is interested.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 16, 2010)

when the maps come out on ps3 i'm gonna find a ps3 and play and f*ck u guys up  nah, i'll help u out


----------



## Gecka (Apr 16, 2010)

7th prestige now


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok that's it. If i can't get a nuke this weekend i'm gonna prestige and never EVER bother with them until prestige 10.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 16, 2010)

Wait, as in your first nuke?


----------



## Gecka (Apr 16, 2010)

Also, I've been playing way to aggressively/stupidly as of late.

Maybe its my search rush tactics bleeding into my normal tactics


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2010)

The PC version of MW2 is full of newbs.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 16, 2010)

i thought it's full of hackers


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 16, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i thought it's full of hackers



Same thing.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Wait, as in your first nuke?




Had that long ago.  No since i am someone that had to unlock everyting that means i have to get all titles and emblems to. So i'm trying to get enough nukes to earn the emblem (10 nukes in the same prestige). But lately i am getting close call after close call and it's spoiling the fun i normaly have in the game.


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2010)

I ordered the game 

I'll possibly have it on Monday. 

The same day y'all gonna get ur asses hand to you.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 16, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Had that long ago.  No since i am someone that had to unlock everyting that means i have to get all titles and emblems to. So i'm trying to get enough nukes to earn the emblem (10 nukes in the same prestige). But lately i am getting close call after close call and it's spoiling the fun i normaly have in the game.


Or you could try getting that when you get to final prestige  That way you don't have to worry about anything.


----------



## Ito (Apr 16, 2010)

I need three more nukes to get that badass "End of Line" title.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 16, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Or you could try getting that when you get to final prestige  That way you don't have to worry about anything.



That's precisely what i will do. I already prestiged to stage 6. I think i will use one of my best guns and the only one i ever got fall camo with. The L86 LSW.


----------



## Shiranui (Apr 16, 2010)

I understand that these videos are from Call of Duty 4: _Modern Warfare_, but I figured that you all would appreciate them nonetheless. The editing is fantastic:


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You guys need to stop with the excuses and get your headsets already, right now it's just me and Susan being the men right now.
> 
> *I've been drinking so I may be a bit of a asshole tonight*
> 
> Anyways I'm going and play now if anyone from Team NF is interested.



Susan??? hahaha

I'll play a little bit tonight


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 16, 2010)

It's the female version of Susano duh. 

Nah I fucked up and didn't notice that typo till now. I was drinking when I posted that message. :sweat


----------



## Gecka (Apr 16, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I*t's the female version of Susano duh. *



wait are we talking about me?


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 16, 2010)

I think I just saw the impossible... one guy going 63-? on TDM. how is that even bloody possible.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 16, 2010)

boosting

or

really really really really really really really

and so on

shitty team


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 16, 2010)

Just played some matches with Haohmaru (I think hes Caluk61)......never go against him. He killed me 8 times in a match in a row, but i got revenge on him by getting the final kill on him.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 16, 2010)

Lol that's me. Don't know why, but I ended up killing you a lot that round. I lolled when you were waiting around the corner at one spot (I think you had insertion there as well). I walk by and and you shoot at me. I was sure you would kill me, but surprisingly enough I end up killing you. Stopping power ftw. I hate playing with crappy teams. Pretty much all my teammembers were getting their asses handed to them. They were all in the negative. That final shot was funny. Freaking rocket up my ass. I was like dammmn you!!!! You freaking rocketlaunch scrub. 2 sec. later I see the kill cam and LMAO. Nice payback.

I got my ass kicked by Fireinthesky and Susano today. I blame it on my team though. They sucked balls. Also your camoflage is freaking annoying. I couldn't find you at all (we were playing in Estate).

Levels like Skidrow are fun in Deatmatch. Estate not so much. So many places to use your camouflage to your advantage.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 16, 2010)

You should make specific loadouts for certain situations. Say there's a lot of campers on Estate in the foliage, so thus you roll with an explosive-heavy class, use an HBS or thermal scope, or a rush down/stealth class. There's nothing wrong or cheap with any of it, it's just that the maps in the game compliment doing so.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 16, 2010)

I killed Haoh with the asshole class.....it felt good


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 16, 2010)

Just went 29-1 on Scrapyard, that's the best I ever did.

Predator-Harrier-Pavelow is really good.

Pavelow is esentially a Chopper Gunner just fully controlled by AI, allows you to go inside the buildings and kill people while their trying to hide from your Pavelow whilst getting plenty kills from the Pavelow itself.

Chopper Gunner just feels more badass because you're the one actually firing it, AC-130 feels super bad-ass but I hardly get any kills with it (guess it depends on the map).


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 16, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Just went 29-1 on Scrapyard, that's the best I ever did.
> 
> Predator-Harrier-Pavelow is really good.



Nice.  I prefer Harrier-AC130-Tactical Nuke


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 16, 2010)

Kyuukudo said:


> Nice.  I prefer Harrier-AC130-Tactical Nuke


Haven't unlocked the Nuke yet.

When I do my set up is either gonna be Harrier-Chopper Gunner-Nuke or Harrier-Pavelow-Nuke

Hardly can get any kills with the AC-130.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 17, 2010)

^what's the big deal with the nuke anyway? I never really feel the urge to go for it, so my highest killstreaks are typically set at 5/7/9. but I only play SD/TDM so I guess that's different.





Gecka said:


> boosting
> 
> or
> 
> ...



probably, I joined the match as it ended. it's always the shitty teams I end up on. I mean srsly, almost a 1.9 K yet still have .7 W:L? bollocks.

edit: at the end of 6th prestige, I like this emblem the best so I don't think I'll prestige again.


----------



## Ito (Apr 17, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^what's the big deal with the nuke anyway? I never really feel the urge to go for it, so my highest killstreaks are typically set at 5/7/9
> 
> probably, I joined the match as it ended. it's always the shitty teams I end up on. I mean srsly, almost a 1.9 K yet still have .7 W:L? bollocks.



Because it's awesome. Plus, you get some real cool emblems/titles for it.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 17, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^what's the big deal with the nuke anyway? I never really feel the urge to go for it, so my highest killstreaks are typically set at 5/7/9. but I only play SD/TDM so I guess that's different.
> 
> probably, I joined the match as it ended. it's always the shitty teams I end up on. I mean srsly, almost a 1.9 K yet still have .7 W:L? bollocks.


It ends the game automatically, no matter what. How awesome is that?


----------



## Ito (Apr 17, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> It ends the game automatically, no matter what. How awesome is that?



_And_ allows your team to win, even if you're losing.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 17, 2010)

Ito said:


> _And_ allows your team to win, even if you're losing.


Yup.

What killstreaks do you use?


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 17, 2010)

Ito said:


> Because it's awesome. Plus, you get some real cool emblems/titles for it.



ja, I guess so. end of the line is ok, that swirly radiation symbol isn't as great.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 17, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ja, I guess so. end of the line is ok, that swirly radiation symbol isn't as great.


The best Killstreak Emblem imo is the AC-130.


----------



## Ito (Apr 17, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Yup.
> 
> What killstreaks do you use?



I use Pave Low, Chopper Gunner, and Tactical Nuke.

The Pave Low sucks if you've died before you call it in, though.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 17, 2010)

Ito said:


> I use Pave Low, Chopper Gunner, and Tactical Nuke.
> 
> The Pave Low sucks if you've died before you call it in, though.


Why is that?


----------



## Ito (Apr 17, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Why is that?



Because it doesn't count towards your killstreak if you've died.

I don't know if it's a glitch or what, but... it sucks.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 17, 2010)

Pavelow doesnt count towards killstreak, use harrier, chopper and nuke. ^^


----------



## Ito (Apr 17, 2010)

UchihaDeidara said:


> Pavelow doesnt count towards killstreak, use harrier, chopper and nuke. ^^



Harriers get shot down far too easily.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 17, 2010)

Ito said:


> Because it doesn't count towards your killstreak if you've died.
> 
> I don't know if it's a glitch or what, but... it sucks.


What? I could have sworn that was the case for ALL killstreak awards.

So if I get a Chopper Gunner, die and get 7 kills with the Chopper Gunner I'd get a Harrier?


----------



## Ito (Apr 17, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> What? I could have sworn that was the case for ALL killstreak awards.
> 
> So if I get a Chopper Gunner, die and get 7 kills with the Chopper Gunner I'd get a Harrier?


If your body isn't killed while chopper gunning, then yes.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 17, 2010)

Ito said:


> If your body isn't killed while chopper gunning, then yes.


Never knew that.


----------



## Ito (Apr 17, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Never knew that.



Yeah, this game is pretty glitched.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 17, 2010)

Ito said:


> Yeah, this game is pretty glitched.


I think you're wrong man, everywhere I look says that if you earn a killstreak in one life and then die, the award doesn't count toward your killstreaks.


----------



## Ito (Apr 17, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I think you're wrong man, everywhere I look says that if you earn a killstreak in one life and then die, the award doesn't count toward your killstreaks.



Well, I'm only speaking from experience. Maybe it happened to me before a patch was released or something.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 17, 2010)

Hit markers will be the death of me. 

My Deathstreak set-up is a low one since I'm not very good. 

Uav, Predator/Sentry Gun, Harrier.


----------



## Newton (Apr 17, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> What? I could have sworn that was the case for ALL killstreak awards.
> 
> So if I get a Chopper Gunner, die and get 7 kills with the Chopper Gunner I'd get a Harrier?



This isn't true. On many occasions I've had my body killed just as I called in the CG, then proceeded to get 15+ kills with and you don't get harriers or anything like that

The glitch with the Pave Low is that for it to count towards your killstreak, you need to call it in, and get a kill before it does


I'mma prolly be on sometime later, got some stuff to do today


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 17, 2010)

There's a lot of confusion and misinformation in here. On the PS3, if the you earn a Pave Low and it gets the next kill, then its kills will not be added to the current kill streak. However, if you get a kill (even with another killstreak) before the Pave Low does, then its kills will continue the killstreak. It will also count towards your killstreak if you haven't died at all in the match (i.e. 9-0 when you call it in) and the same goes for Sentry Guns. A Pave Low from a care package also contributes to your killstreak. I think this has all been fixed on the Xbox 360 version, since the stimulus package update.

As for killstreaks you earned before you died building towards new killstreaks on a new life, that doesn't happen. If you get a Chopper Gunner and call it in after you die, it will not get you any of your other killstreaks. They only build up on the same life.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 17, 2010)

if you dont use secondary much, one man army > scavenger


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 17, 2010)

I used that one time with the asshole class, got me a 27 killstreak....but i didnt have the nuke unlocked 

Has anyone ever snuck up behind a camper and sent them a message to tell them to turn around, cause i just did and it was funny as hell too when i killed him


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 17, 2010)

^ I always wanted to, never got the chance. Should've recorded it lol


----------



## Ito (Apr 17, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I used that one time with the asshole class, got me a 27 killstreak....but i didnt have the nuke unlocked
> 
> Has anyone ever snuck up behind a camper and sent them a message to tell them to turn around, cause i just did and it was funny as hell too when i killed him



If someone ever did that to me, I'd cook a grenade and blow us both up.


----------



## AgentMarth (Apr 17, 2010)

Ito said:


> If someone ever did that to me, I'd cook a grenade and blow us both up.



That'd be hilarious. 

Closest i've done is fired a round by their head for them to notice i was there, then waited a second then finished them off.

Sometimes, people don't even notice you are _right_ by them. I once followed someone around without them realizing when the score was 7000ish in TDM just so right as it hit 7400, I could knife em and everyone would see the killcam of me following him around and him not noticing.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 18, 2010)

I just came up with this formula: L86 LSW + Grip + Thermal = Sex in a gun .

Seriously, it works so well on almost any mode and i even got up to 15 kills in a row with it on a FFA. WITHOUT any killstreak support. I also got the golden emblem for it today.

I also got cold blooded back and upgraded it to pro and got ninja back too. My stealth AKA ninja or S&D class will return....


----------



## Newton (Apr 18, 2010)

^ Gold Skulls?


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 18, 2010)

Susano said:


> ^ Gold Skulls?



Gold EMBLEM, i need about 500 more headshot for that one! 

Lets team up later today, i'll be eating in a few minutes so i will be inviting when i get back.


----------



## Maxi (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, after a long time playing MW2, i finally stopped.
I got so extremely frustrated of the random shizz in this game (kill-streaks, Lightweight-marathon-tactical knife, overpowered assault rifles etc.) i just couldn't handle it anymore. It's a good game though. It's just that i hate games that frustrate the living **** out of me.


----------



## Newton (Apr 18, 2010)

^ I can understand that


----------



## Newton (Apr 18, 2010)

GGs men


----------



## Ito (Apr 18, 2010)

We need a DLC pack with new weapons.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Apr 18, 2010)

I wish there was a killstreak-less mode.


----------



## Newton (Apr 18, 2010)

^ Coldblooded 

If anyone wants to play just post a message here, I'm chilling reading a book so I can jump on any time


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm probably done for today, got work....probably be on tomorrow.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 18, 2010)

Finally got red tiger on my barret 50cal.....i've been using in every match today, i got probably 20-30 headshots

Plus got a collateral with it on Afghan


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 18, 2010)

It sucks knowing you're one kill away from getting a nuke, the next enemy is in your sights and clueless about you, but some else manages a game-winning multi-kill with a Predator Missile before you can pull the trigger.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 19, 2010)

Stumbled on some video's. Has anyone here seen these?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98IllinIqe8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pmt9Xk-PIGE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Apr 19, 2010)

likin the undermounted shotgun attachment

scar-h w/ silencer and shotgun
*any secondary i need to upgrade*
bling pro
SP pro
steady aim

stopping power and steady aim are for the shotgun attachment


----------



## Creator (Apr 19, 2010)

Got my Stealth Bomber Emblem today. It is uber. 

Now switched to Chopper Gunner. Three games, 3 Choppers out. Next 3 games, died after the Harrier. 

2 of the 3 Choppers got shot down...by the same guy.


----------



## Toreno (Apr 19, 2010)

What modes do some of you play to earn exp quickly? Seems I've been stuck in the 40's for to long.


----------



## Creator (Apr 19, 2010)

Fourth Mizukage said:


> What modes do some of you play to earn exp quickly? Seems I've been stuck in the 40's for to long.



I play Mercenary Team Death match. But that doesnt get you much.


Play Search and Destroy, or use Emergency Air Drop and after you get the Choppers/AC130 give the rest away. Its an easy way to build up points. 

Put simply, call in an Emergency Air Drop, and give all the packages away, except Chopper Gunners and AC130. 


Also, perk/gun challenges.


----------



## Newton (Apr 19, 2010)

SnD, Demo and HQ are the best modes for exp


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2010)

demolition.  You can get minimum 8000 xp if you are ok.  Can get 15-25k if you are good.


----------



## Toreno (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow, seems I need to stop playing Team Deathmatch then. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 19, 2010)

Fourth Mizukage said:


> Wow, seems I need to stop playing Team Deathmatch then.
> 
> Thanks guys.



yeah, ground wars and those games are bullshit for getting xp. having said that, demolition can be real fun, or real frustrating , depending on your teammates ability. and games take longer.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> likin the undermounted shotgun attachment
> 
> scar-h w/ silencer and shotgun
> *any secondary i need to upgrade*
> ...


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 19, 2010)

The shotgun attachment has a very long range, but the damage is very low. Even on hardcore, you'll need at least two shots to kill anyone from that range.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 19, 2010)

I've never used the shotgun attachement. I use shotguns for secondary so I never bothered. How's the damage from up close? Same as normal shotguns?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 19, 2010)

If people are ready to play, just post here or pm me.


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2010)

Does Team NF still play?


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 19, 2010)

Cool. I'll come on now. I'm on another account though. Not the same ps3. I'm always on this and my nephews. I'll add you now Brandon.

Vault lives hurray lol. Where have you been bro


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, we still do and we still own.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 19, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I've never used the shotgun attachement. I use shotguns for secondary so I never bothered. How's the damage from up close? Same as normal shotguns?



It's weaker than all of them. The shotguns are good enough to be primary weapons.


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2010)

I haven't played the game in 2 months  When i do i gonna need some help and lots of back up


----------



## Newton (Apr 19, 2010)

Hopping on in a bit Brandon

Get your ass online Vault


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 19, 2010)

Resend that invite when your ready Susano. I didn't notice it at first.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Resend that invite when your ready Susano. I didn't notice it at first.


Dude I added you on PSN. Read messages


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 19, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Dude I added you on PSN. Read messages



I don't see anything.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 19, 2010)

It's amazing how unlocking a certain gun can dramatically improve your game. Since unlocking the ACR again this evening I've been taking no prisoners. Got to 75 kills with ease in only a couple of matches.


----------



## Toreno (Apr 19, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> yeah, ground wars and those games are bullshit for getting xp. having said that, demolition can be real fun, or real frustrating , depending on your teammates ability. and games take longer.



Yea, I usually get stuck with a really dumb team, but I still do pretty well on it. As long as I'm getting good xp I'm happy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 19, 2010)

Good games BH and Chem.

Sorry Susano some things came up so I can't play for now.


----------



## Newton (Apr 19, 2010)

Onmi you asshole 



Fourth Mizukage said:


> Yea, I usually get stuck with a really dumb team, but I still do pretty well on it. As long as I'm getting good xp I'm happy.



If you're skilled, SnD is better for exp, and its never as frustrating as demo can be, nor does the skill of your team matter as much

So long as you can manage 6+ kills a game, SnD is much more enjoyable for exp

but that's just me


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 19, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I don't see anything.


That's weird. I send you a friend invitation (brandonheat321).


Undercovermc said:


> It's weaker than all of them. The shotguns are good enough to be primary weapons.


Was expected that. Would be unbalanced if it were as strong as normal shotguns


----------



## Gecka (Apr 19, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I've never used the shotgun attachement. I use shotguns for secondary so I never bothered. How's the damage from up close? Same as normal shotguns?



The OHK range is the same as M1014's

at the max range of spas-12, 2 hit

anything past that is 3-4, or even more than that, even for hardcore.

Don't bother at the range in the video, you might as well use the actual gun


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 19, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I've never used the shotgun attachement. I use shotguns for secondary so I never bothered. How's the damage from up close? Same as normal shotguns?



yeah, it one hit kills at close range.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 20, 2010)

i got my ass rocked by oma danger close nube tuber.  why do people like that even play? to feel like winners?


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 20, 2010)

I witnessed a harrier getting destroyed by a attack helicopter.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 20, 2010)

that's pretty cool.  I saw a sentry gun shooting at a harrier, first time i saw that.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, I had that the other day as well. My harrier shot down a pavelow or chopper gunner. Don't know exactly which one, but I got 300 points for it. At least it did something, cause everyone on the opponents team were using coldblooded.



narutosimpson said:


> i got my ass rocked by oma danger close nube tuber.  why do people like that even play? to feel like winners?


This happened to me as well at scrapyard. One biatch went up the ladder in to the window and was noobtubing the whole match. Shit was ridiculous. Even when I shot down the bastard 3 times in a row. He'd still go back to the same place :S


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 20, 2010)

another time a dude on a scrapyard at A tubed C the whole game. OMA is the worst.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen a lot of those tube videos. Where they show how to tube flags from your own flag. Shit's ridiculous. Takes away the fun in playing if you ask me. What's the fun in standing in one place and shooting.... oh wait you sniper campers know that already


----------



## Creator (Apr 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmZV4diaSF8&feature=popular[/YOUTUBE]


Anyone else noobers with Danger Close?


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 20, 2010)

Man youtube people are retarded. Complaining about that being cheap etc. Wtf did you expect. How the hell are you supposed to set a record for fastest nuke. It sure isn't by shooting your opponents one by one. That would take way too long. He was playing against noobs though. I mean which team goes to the same flag with 7 people!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll admit, I tend to OMA-'nade launcher on scrapyard & terminal cause it's so lulzy even though I do better with a SMG/Assault in those. Always puts a smile on my face to hear people bitch-bitch-bitch.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 20, 2010)

I noobtube like crazy as well sometimes, but that's because I have scavenger on. 1 on 1 I usually shoot normally, but when people are camping or taking cover all the time I use my precious noobtube. Noobtubing the whole match is another story. How's that even remotely fun?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 20, 2010)

if you complain about noobtubing, then say "i noobtube cuz...", proceed with slapping yourself


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 20, 2010)

"Domination" is not very legit >_>


----------



## Gecka (Apr 20, 2010)

Creator said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmZV4diaSF8&feature=popular[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Anyone else noobers with Danger Close?



Actually, I've seen one where he timed 28.22 seconds or so

He didn't even noobtube either

Just got a lucky semtex


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 20, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Actually, I've seen one where he timed 28.22 seconds or so
> 
> He didn't even noobtube either
> 
> Just got a lucky semtex



Do you remember the guys name?

There's a guy called GUN1T123 / Shaggy who posted "the world's fastest nuke" on Machinima Respawn. He made over $2000 from the video and it was a nuke that he setup with people on his friends list, although he denies it.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 20, 2010)

callofdavey i think

anyways

wa2000 acog +silencer
bling pro
coldblooded pro
ninja pro

with just this setup, not even using my secondary (pp2000)

i got a 14 kill streak in domination on estate

fucking ridiculous

I came out 28-1-1 (no nuke)

who needs EBR noob sniper rifle?


----------



## Gecka (Apr 20, 2010)

also, how come the guns i love are the ones which nobody uses?

wa2000
tmp
masterkey shotgun


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 21, 2010)

Been using the WA2000 as of late. It's a nice change from the Barret/Intervention, being able to get two quick shots in if you don't hit the chest. Last prestige I was using the TMP a lot as well. That thing mows down anyone in your sights. Only real con about it is that you're basically reloading every 1-2 kills(which isn't too much of a problem if you're smart about reloading).


----------



## Gecka (Apr 21, 2010)

yay dino

what prestige are you <__>

and do you have any weapon skull titles(silver or gold)

also

I got Scar and barret silver skull titles this past weekend


----------



## Newton (Apr 21, 2010)

Got PP2000 and SPAS silver skulls today 

trying my best not to level up tooo fast


----------



## Naruto Trids (Apr 21, 2010)

*Is Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 worth getting?*

I know it is one of the hottest games out, but I just want to know if I should get it. All of my friends have it...but i'm not that into military games. So I just want to make sure I don't end up wasting money.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 21, 2010)

You could have just asked this in the Modern Warfare 2 thread.

I got tired of the multiplayer after 2 months but if you want to spend 15 dollars on three new maps be my guest.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 21, 2010)

what skulls do you have overall?

for me

ump, scar, wazoo, mg4(i think, or i'm close to), and barret


----------



## Naruto Trids (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you  it's just I don't want to waste time, and money in this game if it's not very good.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2010)

Just get/keep playing Counter Strike Source.


----------



## Newton (Apr 21, 2010)

UMP Barret Intervention Scar ACR PP2000 SPAS are the ones i can call from the top of my head

Only got Gold for UMP

I have Gold Pred, Harrier and CG as well


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 21, 2010)

scavenger pro is the shit, it's taken me to now to realize it's much more important than extended mags.


----------



## Creator (Apr 21, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Actually, I've seen one where he timed 28.22 seconds or so
> 
> He didn't even noobtube either
> 
> Just got a lucky semtex



I know that one. It was with Heartline Pro, in Terminal.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> I know that one. It was with Heartline Pro, in Terminal.



No

He had hardline, but it was on hardcore TDM on wasteland


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> I know that one. It was with Heartline Pro, in Terminal.



You're thinking of the one I mentioned on the last page. It was setup.


----------



## Creator (Apr 21, 2010)

Gecka said:


> No
> 
> He had hardline, but it was on hardcore TDM on wasteland



Oh..okay. 



Undercovermc said:


> You're thinking of the one I mentioned on the last page. It was setup.



It was?


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 21, 2010)

Silver skulls only for RPD. I like to use all the guns. Like for this prestige, I'm trying to get 300 kills for all guns. 

I went back to one of my old set ups which has silenced akimbo M93Rs. SO BALLIN! Silenced akimbo glocks are dope, too.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 21, 2010)

Most of the silenced/akimbo is pretty sick
For Bling:
Vectors/Mini Uzi
G18/M93/M9/TMP

Need some Steady aim

Mini Uzi Akimbo Silence
TMP/G18 Akimbo Silence

Bling
Lightweight/Stopping Power 
Steady Aim


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 21, 2010)

Got some kind of crazy luck today with care packages. I almost only got high kill streak stuff. Best one was in a FFA i got a pave low in the air so i decide to trow one of the two air drops i had. It had an EMP. I get it and let it fly (tho i took out my pave low out thanks to that). And i trow the second smoke marker down and guess what. in less than 10 seconds i have TWO EMP'S on stand by. 

What's the best luck YOU had with air drops? :ho


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank god I have Coldblooded again, people are so retarded....I guess they like getting raped by enemy air support to the point where their spawn camped.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> It was?



Yeah, most people said it was fake before and he kept denying it, but he finally admitted it today.

Nuke video: 
[YOUTUBE]QNk-znYOopM[/YOUTUBE]
Admitting it was fake: 
[YOUTUBE]ZhBi9BCVcFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Creator (Apr 21, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, most people said it was fake before and he kept denying it, but he finally admitted it today.
> 
> Nuke video:
> [YOUTUBE]QNk-znYOopM[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



My new question, how do you fake that?


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 21, 2010)

It was set up with friends. Pretty obvious really.

*EDIT:* Holy shit, first time seeing that knife only nuke and thats even _more_ obvious than the supposed "worlds fastest" nuke. What on Earth was he thinking?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 21, 2010)

Creator said:


> My new question, how do you fake that?



His friends get into a part of six and find a Domination game, then he joins and end ups on the other team. The biggest telling sign that is was fake was everyone going to cap B, none of them being prone while capping it, and then all of them staying there long enough to get killed by the semtex (no Danger Close).


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 21, 2010)

The knife only one was just hilariously bad. _Every_ other player in the game were newbies running around with sniper rifles. They were barely even killing each other, just waiting around for the dude to knife them and played stupid whenever they ran past him as if they didn't see him. 

That said, my favourite Machinima contributors are SeaNanners and SandyRavage (aka Akimbo Slice). Both are ridiculously good.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, they're both beasts. I think SeaNanners' K/DR is 4+. SandyRavage plays mainly on Xbox 360, but him and a few of his subscribers beat a team 200-0 on Domination on the PS3. Xcalizorz is in their league too, but he doesn't upload as much videos.


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 21, 2010)

I mainly like SeaNanners because he's just a very clever player. He's an expert at patrolling, proven by the fact that he has two videos on Youtube were he earns Nukes _without_ killstreaks - dude knows how to stay alive.

SandyRavage is just entertaining. His Booster Justice videos are brilliant and he is a god with the SPAS-12. I've also seen that 200-0 Domination video you mentioned and I could help but laugh at how much he was raping the other team with that shotgun.


----------



## Creator (Apr 21, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> His friends get into a part of six and find a Domination game, then he joins and end ups on the other team. The biggest tell sign that is was fake was everyone going to cap B, none of them being prone while capping it, and then all of them staying there long enough to get killed by the semtex (no Danger Close).



Boosting on Domination. 

Now i have seen it all.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 21, 2010)

again was playing and the other team had oma danger close noob toober, he was scoring alot too, too bad he sucked cause he lost every game against us.  Every time he killed me u could see he was charging his gun with more grenades.    His id was "little man 1k", fagg.


----------



## Newton (Apr 21, 2010)

The entire lobby just saw me fail 

2 missed quickscopes + 2 missed no scopes + 1 good no scope for the last kill


----------



## Bender (Apr 21, 2010)

I finally got the game!!!!!! 


I'm doing single player tho

wanna level before I go into online mode

I'm on that level when you're playing as Roach and in Mexico and have deal with a crazy militia  and capture Rojas (or whatever the fuck his name is)


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2010)

That has to be one the funniest most embarrassing winning kills I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Ito (Apr 21, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I finally got the game!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm doing single player tho
> ...



I hate that level on veteran. Guys popping out from nowhere with RPGs.


----------



## Newton (Apr 21, 2010)

My veteran playthrough has to have been one of the most awesome, and absolutely frustrating experiences ever

it didn't help at all that every one of your partners were utter retards

I'd do it again though

BoG, u on PS3? hop on for some games with us


----------



## Gecka (Apr 21, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> The knife only one was just hilariously bad. _Every_ other player in the game were newbies running around with sniper rifles. They were barely even killing each other, just waiting around for the dude to knife them and played stupid whenever they ran past him as if they didn't see him.
> 
> That said, my favourite Machinima contributors are SeaNanners and SandyRavage (aka Akimbo Slice). Both are ridiculously good.



Love me some SandyRavagepek

Tejbz is also one of my favorite, right along with WOR, pyrotoz, moodieswede, zerkaa, and MisterFantasmo(who did get a killstreakless nuke as well).


----------



## Ito (Apr 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> My veteran playthrough has to have been one of the most awesome, and absolutely frustrating experiences ever
> 
> it didn't help at all that every one of your partners were utter retards
> 
> ...



I think four times through is enough for me.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 22, 2010)

only gold skulls I have are blademaster and predator missile. had silver skulls for famas/m16/scar since beginning of second prestige, now I generally go for ~1000 kills per prestige with AR's i don't typically use (tar/ACR/M4A1/etc)



Violent-nin said:


> Thank god I have Coldblooded again, people are so retarded....I guess they like getting raped by enemy air support to the point where their spawn camped.



lol especially those who run outside with no intention of shooting anything down when 2+ air support waiting.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> lol especially those who run outside with no intention of shooting anything down when 2+ air support waiting.



I'm confused as to either they think they can pull a Neo and dodge bullets or if their just not aware there's helicopters/planes in the sky killing them every 10 seconds. 

I'm feeling tired, I don't know how late I'll be played tonight.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 22, 2010)

I just don't think they pay attention to the game/minimap. just the other day on skidrow I called in a UAV with 4 other teammates spawning/camping in my location, one guy who is clearly visible on the map comes in. you would think that he would get killed at the door... but no, to my disgust  he knifes the entire team before I shot him.

I lost my hopes on teammates when I see that.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I just don't think they pay attention to the game/minimap. just the other day on skidrow I called in a UAV with 4 other teammates spawning/camping in my location, one guy who is clearly visible on the map comes in. you would think that he would get killed at the door... but no, to my disgust  he knifes the entire team before I shot him.
> 
> I lost my hopes on teammates when I see that.



I think your right, but at the same time unless their playing with music they should hear the Harrier, Pavelow, etc flying around shooting people down but oh well. It still amazes me how stupid can be, which is why all you can do is rely on yourself and play selfish as hell (I stopped caring about trying to lead a team to victory anymore, just not worth it anymore). The only times I'm not annoyed with teammates is when I played with Team NF.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I think your right, but at the same time unless their playing with music they should hear the Harrier, Pavelow, etc flying around shooting people down but oh well. It still amazes me how stupid can be, which is why all you can do is rely on yourself and play selfish as hell (I stopped caring about trying to lead a team to victory anymore, just not worth it anymore). The only times I'm not annoyed with teammates is when I played with Team NF.



That's why i like to play on FFA when i play solo, i also do GW but then i just don't really care about how my teammates do. Except if they are getting spawnraped to hell and i sit in there team because some of they had already rage quited.

*
And also:*


Deathgun said:


> Got some kind of crazy luck today with care packages. I almost only got high kill streak stuff. Best one was in a FFA i got a pave low in the air so i decide to trow one of the two air drops i had. It had an EMP. I get it and let it fly (tho i took out my pave low out thanks to that). And i trow the second smoke marker down and guess what. in less than 10 seconds i have TWO EMP'S on stand by.
> 
> *What's the best luck YOU had with air drops?* :ho



It seems you all missed my post even when it's a block of text.
So i just have to repost and ask again. 

A little thing i forgot about ^^^^ post is that you always must be carefull when dropping air drops. Cause i "borrowed" one of my teammate's his packages with an AC-140 in it. You never can be to carefull when there are enemy's lurking around with something that priceless so i decided to take it on his stead.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 22, 2010)

Since using Emergency airdrops in my killstreak setup, i've gotten a ton of sentry guns, counter uavs, and precision airstrikes

but the best airdrop i've gotten?

well

once

I stole some guy's AC-130 after killing him and his teammate

then when i called in my own care package

another ac-130


----------



## Creator (Apr 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psbAgsMD8QM&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]

I hate the Spas.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 22, 2010)

Who has the platinum trophy / max achievements for MW2? 

I thought the campaign was pretty easy on Veteran, especially compared to the previous two COD games. They had MLB grenade spam that made it impossible to stay behind cover for more than 2 seconds and infinitely spawning enemies, if you didn't push up enough. Most of the Delta and Echo Spec Ops missions were very hard, though.


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> The entire lobby just saw me fail
> 
> 2 missed quickscopes + 2 missed no scopes + 1 good no scope for the last kill



lol, yeah I saw that too. but it isn't you that is fail. it his him that is fail for not being able to knife you from that distance


----------



## Creator (Apr 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Since using Emergency airdrops in my killstreak setup, i've gotten a ton of sentry guns, counter uavs, and precision airstrikes
> 
> but the best airdrop i've gotten?
> 
> ...



Apprently, i am not convinced, but there is a trick to it. 

After you throw down the red flare, keep pressing Triangle, or the button you use to swap weapons on Xbox, repeatedly, and apprently, apprently, it will tend to get you better rewards. 

Also, if you die, your more likely to get Ammo. Its the games way of saying, 'Your crap, here take the weakest killstreak as everything else is wasted on you'.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 22, 2010)

Creator said:


> Apprently, i am not convinced, but there is a trick to it.
> 
> After you throw down the red flare, keep pressing Triangle, or the button you use to swap weapons on Xbox, repeatedly, and apprently, apprently, it will tend to get you better rewards.
> 
> Also, if you die, your more likely to get Ammo. Its the games way of saying, 'Your crap, here take the weakest killstreak as everything else is wasted on you'.



Well i wasn't mashing triangle when i got my double EMP. But what the hell i'm gonna try it out anyway.

Edit: I'm also curious what classes you use when playing in FFA (if you play FFA at all.)


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 22, 2010)

Creator said:


> Apprently, i am not convinced, but there is a trick to it.
> 
> After you throw down the red flare, keep pressing Triangle, or the button you use to swap weapons on Xbox, repeatedly, and apprently, apprently, it will tend to get you better rewards.
> 
> Also, if you die, your more likely to get Ammo. Its the games way of saying, 'Your crap, here take the weakest killstreak as everything else is wasted on you'.



It's all in the head. Crates are simply a lottery.

*Care Package Rates:*

14.78% - UAV
14.78% - Ammo
13.04% - Counter-UAV
10.43% - Sentry Gun
10.43% - Predator Missile
9.57% - Precision Airstrike
6.09% - Harrier Airstrike
6.09% - Attack Helicopter
4.35% - Pave Low
4.35% - Stealth Bomber
2.61% - Chopper Gunner
2.61% - AC-130
0.87% - EMP
0% - Tactical Nuke
0% - Care Package
0% - Emergency Airdrop

*Emergency Airdrop Rates:*

Ammo: 12.0%
UAV: 12.0%
Counter-UAV: 16.0%
Sentry Gun: 16.0%
Predator Missile: 14.0%
Precision Airstrike: 10.0%
Harrier: 5.0%
Attack Helicopter: 5.0%
Pave Low: 3.0%
Stealth Bomber: 3.0%
Chopper Gunner: 2.0%
AC-130: 2.0%
EMP: 0.0%
Tactical Nuke: 0.0%
Emergency Airdrop: 0.0%
Care Package: 0.0%


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 22, 2010)

*Care Package Probabilities:*

# 14.78% - UAV
# 14.78% - Ammo
# 13.04% - Counter-UAV
# 10.43% - Sentry Gun
# 10.43% - Predator Missile
# 9.57% - Precision Airstrike
# 6.09% - Harrier Airstrike
# 6.09% - Attack Helicopter
# 4.35% - Pave Low
# 4.35% - Stealth Bomber
# 2.61% - Chopper Gunner
# 2.61% - AC-130
# 0.87% - EMP

There's no way to influence it.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 22, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> *Care Package Probabilities:*
> 
> # 14.78% - UAV
> # 14.78% - Ammo
> ...



0.87% twice in a row? Ain't i a lucky son of a bitch.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, that is lucky. However, getting 4 EMP's would be like winning the lottery jackpot, although I'd much rather get 4 CG's or AC130's.

--

The legend known as ELPRESADOR, has started doing MW2 gameplay commentaries. 

[YOUTUBE]KTgVRv-X4i4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]XgIGSknrb_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Newton (Apr 22, 2010)

No chance of EMP from Emergency Airdrop?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2010)

No chance of Nuke huh, how fucking lame. 

Susano let's play.


----------



## Newton (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll be on in a sec


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> No chance of EMP from Emergency Airdrop?



That's correct. I forgot that you can't get an EMP from an EA.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 22, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, that is lucky. However, getting 4 EMP's would be like winning the lottery jackpot, although I'd much rather get 4 CG's or AC130's.
> 
> -
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I know he's awesome, he also is the best in imitating campers.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u91LVZiYsuk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Newton (Apr 22, 2010)

I've figured you out Deathgun 

You only pretend to play MW2 now a days, you just sit at the party screen all day


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2010)

at the care package.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> I've figured you out Deathgun
> 
> You only pretend to play MW2 now a days, you just sit at the party screen all day



I forget so set my status to AFK all the time 	.

i'll be up in a few.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 22, 2010)

Im comin in.


----------



## Ito (Apr 22, 2010)

Come on, May 4th. Hurry it up.


----------



## Bender (Apr 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> BoG, u on PS3? hop on for some games with us



First I wanna kill some more on first player. Either I misheard of imagined it but one of my friends from school told me I have meet certain requirements to ue vehicles in online mode I wanna do that first. Is that true you guys?

What level do I have get to to make them available for online mode?


----------



## Ito (Apr 22, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> First I wanna kill some more on first player. Either I misheard of imagined it but one of my friends from school told me I have meet certain requirements to ue vehicles in online mode I wanna do that first. Is that true you guys?
> 
> What level do I have get to to make them available for online mode?



That's not true at all. Single player has nothing to do with multiplayer, and vice versa.

Besides, killing people is way different in multiplayer. Just play it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 22, 2010)

There are no vehicles in MW2. They may have been referring to the killstreak rewards that are gunships, which you can shoot from. As you rank up, you can unlock these killstreak rewards.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 22, 2010)

I assume a majority of team NF will be buying the Stimulus Package on May 4th?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2010)

If you've finished single player and are comfortable with the controls I'd advise hopping on Multiplayer. You'll probably do bad for a bit but everyone else has been playing for a while and know the maps back to front, so you'll have to go through some pain before you can start getting revenge.

--

@BH

Yeah I probably will.

Let me know when you guys want to play today/tonight.


----------



## Newton (Apr 22, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> First I wanna kill some more on first player. Either I misheard of imagined it but one of my friends from school told me I have meet certain requirements to ue vehicles in online mode I wanna do that first. Is that true you guys?
> 
> What level do I have get to to make them available for online mode?



Single and Multiplayer are totally independent

The earlier you start, the better, and nothing's wrong with playing SP mostly, and then just jumping on for a few games of MP


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 22, 2010)

Gecka so sneaky. 

New maps are pretty fun but man... Overgrown rapes the hell out of me.


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 22, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> If you've finished single player and are comfortable with the controls I'd advise hopping on Multiplayer. You'll probably do bad for a bit but everyone else has been playing for a while and know the maps back to front, so you'll have to go through some pain before you can start getting revenge.



Pretty much this. I got the game late since I was never really into online gaming, and I was getting raped for a while.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought I saw it all until now. I got killed when I brought up the laptop to guide a predator and I ended killing myself with my own predator since it hit my respawn.


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 22, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I thought I saw it all until now. I got killed when I brought up the laptop to guide a predator and I ended killing myself with my own predator since it hit my respawn.



Lmao. I thought I was unlucky with my spawns.


----------



## Newton (Apr 22, 2010)

UAV was up, and I had a Precision Airstrike, there were 2 guys close to me, so I put the Airstrike to kill them, but miss me, another guy comes, and I run forward fighting him, resulting in me being the only player killed by the airstrike


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 22, 2010)

Definitely getting the map pack on day one. Sorry Team NF, I've been playing with my cousin a lot lately, we rip it in our two-man squad. I'll definitely get back to playing with you guys though, for sure.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2010)

TRAITOR!


----------



## Newton (Apr 22, 2010)

He messaged me and was like

"Fuck Team NF, BODIBODIBODIBODIBODI is where its at"

Broke my heart man


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll never betray Team NF, we beast too hard. 

Edit: LOL @ Susano's post.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2010)

Susano tells the truth, Crux you cheating slut....how could you betray your fellow Canadian. 

That`s it, tag team match, me and Susano vs Crux and Bodi.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 22, 2010)

How dare you!!
Lol, if you really wanna, I'll have to tell him. He's away a lot.
It could be really fun actually. :ho


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2010)

Psh, you don`t want none of me Crux.

You forget I can bring back my Javelin and bring down judgement on you guys.


----------



## Newton (Apr 23, 2010)

Fuck yeah

I forsee 3 seconds into the match me and cruc meeting up in the middle of the map and SPAS each other, but he wins cuz of better connection 

Bring it on


----------



## Gecka (Apr 23, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Gecka so sneaky.
> 
> New maps are pretty fun but man... Overgrown rapes the hell out of me.



I kept trying to get coldblooded VI everytime a pavelow came up

but i kept getting killed after 20 bullets from MG4



maybe tomorrow we can team up and traumatize some butts


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2010)

Susano said:


> Fuck yeah
> 
> I forsee 3 seconds into the match me and cruc meeting up in the middle of the map and SPAS each other, but he wins cuz of better connection
> 
> Bring it on



Psh my Striker is better than you SPAS bitches, I go all Resident Evil 4 on you guys. 

PS. I still love the SPAS too though.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 23, 2010)

SPAS is the shit.


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 23, 2010)

Skylit said:


> SPAS is the shit.



indeed it is. I gave up trying to use other shot guns.


----------



## Ito (Apr 23, 2010)

The range just can't be beaten.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 23, 2010)

I've gone on a 15 killstreak with the spas


----------



## Vault (Apr 23, 2010)

My aiming has gone so shit, its unbelievable


----------



## Taylor (Apr 23, 2010)

*Teleport Knife (Commando)*

This has to be the biggest fail in the world, since when do people in real wars teleport through bullets and explosive and stab you in the face? 

Dont you think its annoying?

merging with the MW2 thread ~ Distracted


----------



## Taylor (Apr 23, 2010)

Spas is god!


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2010)

I feel your pain Vault. I took a break from a while and ever since I've started playing again my accuracy has been such trash compared to what it used to be, I almost feel awkward aiming half the time.

I think I'm going to start using the Riot Shield more once I get the title for the MG4. Gotta work on the titles for a few secondary's so might as well have a shield with me.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 24, 2010)

I think this should be put in the Modern Warfare 2 thread


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 24, 2010)

does anyone else detonate c4 by double-tapping "reload" ?  It never works for me.


----------



## Creator (Apr 24, 2010)

There is a MW2 thread. Its in the frist page of the Game section. Ie this season. 

As per your annoyance. Everyones complained about it.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 24, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> does anyone else detonate c4 by double-tapping "reload" ?  It never works for me.



Yes i do, riot shield + danger close + double tap c4 + scavenger = no one will pass you.


----------



## XxCLouDxX (Apr 24, 2010)

COD is crap !


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 24, 2010)

XxCLouDxX said:


> COD is crap !



Hello, troll. If you're not going to at least explain why you dislike it, don't post in here at all.


----------



## XxCLouDxX (Apr 24, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Hello troll. If you're not going to at least explain why you dislike it, don't post in here at all.



well first of all, there is way to many of them, seriously get a life. I myself have played most of them and honestly they arnt that great. My opinion anyway. its all the same except the environment designs. I would stick to halo.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 24, 2010)

XxCLouDxX said:


> well first of all, there is way to many of them, seriously *get a life.*



That's very original.



> its all the same except the environment designs.



That's not true and I doubt that you've played most of the COD games. The first three games didn't have perks, so when they introduced them in COD4, it was more than just a change in the "environment designs". COD4, WaW, and MW2 have a lot of differences. For someone who claims to have played most of them, your knowledge of the franchise is severely lacking. I think you're just a Halo fanboy.


----------



## XxCLouDxX (Apr 24, 2010)

*i never said i was a fan of halo, i meant that i would play halo over COD anyday, and your right i havent played all of them only because i just didnt want to. After COD 3 i gave up, i quite enjoyed COD 4 then they were just to similar for me so i resent it now.

yes i do agree that COD 4 was an improvement but they are simply overdoing it*


----------



## Jeefus (Apr 24, 2010)

XxCLouDxX said:


> *i never said i was a fan of halo, i meant that i would play halo over COD anyday, and your right i havent played all of them only because i just didnt want to. After COD 3 i gave up, i quite enjoyed COD 4 then they were just to similar for me so i resent it now.
> 
> yes i do agree that COD 4 was an improvement but they are simply overdoing it*



Halo is over rated, fun, but for me it didn't last. No originality.  I like COD series because it is original, story mode is amazing, though short, and the online competition is some of the best of pvp shooters. Plus factor in small things such as the terrain being the most interactive and you have a hit.


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2010)

And what is so original about COD?


----------



## Creator (Apr 24, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> does anyone else detonate c4 by double-tapping "reload" ?  It never works for me.



Wingsofredemtion ie Unlimited UAV got a tactical nuke with this set up. 

Riot Shield
USP Tac/M9 Tac

Scavenger Pro
Danger Close Pro
Ninja Pro/Commando Pro


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> And what is so original about COD?


The awnser is... nothing. MW2 is addictive but crap overall.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 24, 2010)

there are so many oma noob tubers, at least one in each game i play.  It's so funny cause they don't even win the game, or even have good stats at the end.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 24, 2010)

The OMA + Noobtube combo annoys me so much, it just gets tiresome after awhile.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 24, 2010)

I heard the Stimulus Package took care of some abuse with OMA and noobtubes. It adds a second every time you rapidly switch, meaning it would eventually take too long to switch classes on the fly.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 24, 2010)

Does anyone here switch of the controller vibration? I did and it help improve my accuracy and concentration.


----------



## Bender (Apr 24, 2010)

Oi question folks I'm in a bit of a fix. When I went into the PS3 settings>> Internet connection it says I have to hold and press the AOSS so it can work. But I have no idea what the hell that is. Someone help me out?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 24, 2010)

Do you have a Buffalo router? If you do, I think the AOSS is a button on the router.


----------



## Creator (Apr 24, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Does anyone here switch of the controller vibration? I did and it help improve my accuracy and concentration.



I dont have a Dual Shock 3. But it did kinda find it fun. Cant do it for more then 1 match. Killed my hand. . 


Also, how do you get 2 Harriers so fast?  I mean seriously, end score 32-3 and i am second with 13-2. Tell me how you do it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 24, 2010)

I've never tried switching off the vibration on my controller but maybe I will. I dunno, it seems like it would be weird without it.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Apr 24, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Psh, you don`t want none of me Crux.
> 
> You forget I can bring back my Javelin and bring down judgement on you guys.





Susano said:


> Fuck yeah
> 
> I forsee 3 seconds into the match me and cruc meeting up in the middle of the map and SPAS each other, but he wins cuz of better connection
> 
> Bring it on


Lol, who knows, my connection goes to shit sometimes. You'd probably win. 


Violent-nin said:


> Psh my Striker is better than you SPAS bitches, I go all Resident Evil 4 on you guys.
> 
> PS. I still love the SPAS too though.



Spas and Striker are two of my favourite shotties, along with the 1887, even though it's been patched to hell, I still own with it.


----------



## Bender (Apr 24, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Do you have a Buffalo router? If you do, I think the AOSS is a button on the router.



Da bloody fuck is a Buffalo router?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 24, 2010)

Buffalo is a computer hardware manufacturer. Their router's have an AOSS button. If you don't have one, I guess you'll have to Google search for the solution.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 24, 2010)

Is anyone jumping on tonight?


----------



## Ito (Apr 24, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Does anyone here switch of the controller vibration? I did and it help improve my accuracy and concentration.



It doesn't help improve your accuracy. It's not like the vibration rumbles your entire hands. It's merely a little shake to improve realism in gaming.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 24, 2010)

played the game for a bit...then just left.....i got commando'd and noobtubed in almost every match. It made me mad so i had to use the "asshole class" to teach the bastards a lesson.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 24, 2010)

Took down a pavelow and harrier w/ one stinger


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2010)

*Looks around and see's no one from Team NF*

None of you silly bastards are online.

*Shakes head in disgust*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 25, 2010)

fucking boosters.  Dieing 25 times in 1 team deathmatch game.  Happened to me a couple of times today.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 25, 2010)

ugh

i noticed one guy was 1-16 on our team, check the radar, and see one single teammate out in the corner of the map

so i suit up w/ my AT4, and go booster hunting


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 25, 2010)

was playing with noobs on a saturday night.  I can understand if you're a nerd playing mw2 on a saturday night, but u can't be a noob playing mw2 on a sat. night, that makes u even worse than a nerd.

this game is slowly going to the commando and OMA dogs.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 25, 2010)

M16 is so cheap

Akimbo raffica + silencer = sexy


----------



## Creator (Apr 25, 2010)

Ito said:


> It doesn't help improve your accuracy. It's not like the vibration rumbles your entire hands. It's merely a little shake to improve realism in gaming.



Realism? I hardly called almost numbing my hand realism. I died because of the vibration. 



narutosimpson said:


> fucking boosters.  Dieing 25 times in 1 team deathmatch game.  Happened to me a couple of times today.



I usually just kill them, they rage and quit.


----------



## Jeefus (Apr 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> *Looks around and see's no one from Team NF*
> 
> None of you silly bastards are online.
> 
> *Shakes head in disgust*




OI!!! I'd love to join Team NF though I'm only about average


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> *Looks around and see's no one from Team NF*
> 
> None of you silly bastards are online.
> 
> *Shakes head in disgust*



I was online last night but I went to sleep because no one ever came on.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 25, 2010)

Just re-mastered the FAL and unlocked sit-rep pro. Now lets see if it was worth it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 25, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> OI!!! I'd love to join Team NF though I'm only about average


Doesn't really matter. The more the merrier. Besides, you'll get better along the ride.

Played with friends the whole day yesterday. Mostly TDM. After some friends left we switched to Demolition.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I was online last night but I went to sleep because no one ever came on.



Don't lie to me BH.


----------



## Twilit (Apr 25, 2010)

So, can someone explain team NF to me? I really wanna new group to play with. I'm not terrible, but I'm not amazing. (Positive KD, at least.)

Anywho, my GT is NxD Wyld3 FyRe


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 25, 2010)

add people here
go online
catch each other playing
party up
win


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> add people here
> go online
> catch each other playing
> party up
> win



This.

I can't speak for the 360 part of Team NF, but there's plenty of players for the PS3 side.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 25, 2010)

we're having waaay more fun on the ps3. You should upgrade too Twilit


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Don't lie to me BH.



I got off around 12:00, so it's your loss.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I got off around 12:00, so it's your loss.



Geez 12:00, no wonder you light weight.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Just re-mastered the FAL and unlocked sit-rep pro. Now lets see if it was worth it.



What does Sit-rep pro even do?

In other news, I learned how much fun the MP5K can be.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 25, 2010)

Sitrep Pro makes enemy footsteps louder. The MP5K is beastly at close range, but my SMG of choice is the UMP since it's effective at any range.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Geez 12:00, no wonder you light weight.



I was tired. 

Are you getting on today? 

If people just post on here, I will be able to jump on for a bit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I was tired.
> 
> Are you getting on today?
> 
> If people just post on here, I will be able to jump on for a bit.



Yeah I'll be on a bit later today, yeah I'll post when I'm coming on.

I don't know where those assholes Susano and Crux are, and Chem is always playing SFIV so I dunno if he'll play.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2010)

Crux is probably getting ready for SSFIV. 

Susano is being a noob and complaining about his connection.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll play, just post up when you're leady.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 25, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Sitrep Pro makes enemy footsteps louder. The MP5K is beastly at close range, but my SMG of choice is the UMP since it's effective at any range.




That seems really helpful actually, I need to try and get that next. 

MP5K is really bad at long range which doesn't help in Search, but it's kinda alright.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 25, 2010)

^it also makes ally footsteps lower.  But is it really helpful?  i mean, loud footsteps and close footsteps are all relative.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 25, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> ^it also makes ally footsteps lower.  But is it really helpful?  i mean, loud footsteps and close footsteps are all relative.



It makes the life of a sound whore so much easier.  	:33
But it's a pain to get it because it takes so LOOOONNGG. 	

And to think i still have a few prestiges to go, i regret getting it now already!!


----------



## The Scientist (Apr 25, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> What does Sit-rep pro even do?
> 
> In other news, I learned how much fun the MP5K can be.



that thing spits bullets. I love it


----------



## FaNe (Apr 25, 2010)

In my opinion Battlefield:Bad Company 2 > Call of Dute:Modern Warfare 2 .. i played it on public servers but there are to many cheaters.The only thing that is worth playing is the Single Player Campaign.


----------



## Koppachino (Apr 25, 2010)

Well the majority of us are on PS3, where there aren't cheaters.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 25, 2010)

While BF: BC2 is less frustrating and random than MW2, it's too slow paced for my liking.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 25, 2010)

A Tactical Insertion is actually pretty damn useful for protecting your care package. 

Also Sit-rep pro rocks.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 25, 2010)

How many explosives do you have to destroy? Would it take really long?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2010)

BH get online.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 25, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> How many explosives do you have to destroy? Would it take really long?



You have to destroy 120 explosives or TI's. It goes faster that you think given that a lot of people are using claymores and whatnot. Having FMJ and playing in FFA helps, it was my way of upgrading. But patience is still required.

The end results are worth it tho.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> BH get online.



Yes sir.


----------



## Creator (Apr 25, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> Well the majority of us are on PS3, where there aren't cheaters.



Not exactly true.

Bar from the Hack accounts which give you -10Mil expirence if you kill one, the PS3 version has pretty much everything the other version do. Only difference being, since the PS3 is a FARRR superior console, its not as common.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 25, 2010)

Some people are plain retarded. 
2 guys were boosting in the high grass by the crates in Underpass so I killed them and put a claymore down in case they came back. Sure enough they did. So I kept resetting the claymore when I got the chance.

But then some other dude kept going to that spot that wasn't a booster and he kept getting killed so he got pissed saying I was hiding. Yet he kept going back to that far. off. spot. 5. times.  I was like "lulz wut?"


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 25, 2010)

Got my ACR, C4, and Javelin this weekend

Fuck yes


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 25, 2010)

Creator said:


> Not exactly true.
> 
> Bar from the Hack accounts which give you -10Mil expirence if you kill one, the PS3 version has pretty much everything the other version do. Only difference being, *since the PS3 is a FARRR superior console*, its not as common.





Sorry but there are hackers and lag switchers on PS3 same percent as X360

Superior Code is shit to someone determined to break it.


----------



## Newton (Apr 25, 2010)

I disagree, I have yet in my 20 days of play time to see a single hacker on the PS3

My net is down again

FUCK ME


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 25, 2010)

Susano said:


> I disagree, I have yet in my 20 days of play time to see a single hacker on the PS3
> 
> My net is down again
> 
> FUCK ME



that's so ironic 

Never seen a hacker
*internet it down*


...


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 25, 2010)

The only hack on the PS3 is the prestige hack, everything else was just glitches. On the Xbox 360, people with Jtags and mods can change the game code in public matches etc.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 25, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> The only hack on the PS3 is the prestige hack, everything else was just glitches. On the Xbox 360, people with Jtags and mods can change the game code in public matches etc.



also you can now hack into the IW servers since IW doesnt give a shit

Ever kill someone and you get kicked?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2010)

Susano said:


> I disagree, I have yet in my 20 days of play time to see a single hacker on the PS3
> 
> *My net is down again
> 
> FUCK ME*



I knew it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2010)

Susano said:


> I disagree, I have yet in my 20 days of play time to see a single hacker on the PS3
> 
> My net is down again
> 
> FUCK ME



Stop living in bushes and move to a civilized place with a stable internet connection.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 25, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I knew it.





Violent-nin said:


> Stop living in bushes and move to a civilized place with a stable internet connection.



Exactly as planned. /DubNote


----------



## Newton (Apr 25, 2010)

I hate living in a 3rd world country


----------



## Jeefus (Apr 25, 2010)

Alrighty you PS3 users send me some private messages with your handles so that I can add you.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 25, 2010)

watz lag switch


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2010)

Susano said:


> I hate living in a 3rd world country



Move to Canada, we got good beer.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 25, 2010)

Just post your PSN username on here and I will add you whenever I am on.

Get moving Susano, we need you back on the battlefield.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 25, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> watz lag switch



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gE-ihY_EG0&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


^
That


----------



## Newton (Apr 25, 2010)

I am moving to Canada 

but next year


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 25, 2010)

Good games BH, post whenever your coming back on.

GEEE I wish Susano could come online to run some matches. 

Haha, lag switch.

Edit:

Oh snap, you better be moving to Toronto then. 

One thing you'll hate up here is the cold and you work like a mother fucker up here, not as relaxed as down there can be.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 25, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> fucking boosters.  Dieing 25 times in 1 team deathmatch game.  Happened to me a couple of times today.


last week I heard about this thing called "dashboarding". Apparently if you exit mid-game to dashboard (and are hosting) the game ends for the other players. Does anyone know if you do this during the nuke countdown if the nuke will still happen? I know the probabilities of an individual hosting in such a boosting game are slim but it would be neat if it worked.



Gecka said:


> M16 is so cheap


the BR takes skill for MLG 



Creator said:


> Realism? I hardly called almost numbing my hand realism. I died because of the vibration.


that's one powerful vibrator.



Undercovermc said:


> Sitrep Pro makes enemy footsteps louder.


I guess I'm the only person who plays this game with the volume turned off. mute since first prestige and don't really find that I play horribly... but then again I have a low streak compared to others.


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 25, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, what's yall's accuracy? 

Whomever is on 360, I'll play ya


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 25, 2010)

My accuracy is 18.78%+
Not bad for someone who runs around with Akimbo Vectors and Uzis


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> My accuracy is 18.78%+
> Not bad for someone who runs around with Akimbo Vectors and Uzis




Not bad at all indeed, I've used those  

I'll say mine in a few, seeing if anyone else will say theirs as well


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 25, 2010)

AKIMBO SUBMACHINES

WHEN YOU JUST NEED

MOAR DAKKA


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> AKIMBO SUBMACHINES
> 
> WHEN YOU JUST NEED
> 
> MOAR DAKKA






On a side note, just found out the fun of raging kills on nuke boosters


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 26, 2010)

My accuracy is 21.93%

It was higher, but I started using akimbo M9's for a while.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 26, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> My accuracy is 21.93%
> 
> It was higher, but I started using akimbo M9's for a while.



Nice nice!
You are smart not to run around and just scream LEEROY JENKINS into the mic as you spray akimbo weapons


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 26, 2010)

^However, that is fun to do Axl 

As of right now, I'm at 52.70% 

And no, I don't camp or snipe, sniping actually brought my accuracy _down_


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 26, 2010)

Christ D:
Do you have heat seeking bullets? 

And yes it fun to scream into the mic when there are people with HUGE E-peens that say they > You cause prestige or w/e


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Christ D:
> Do you have heat seeking bullets?




I wish 


Scar, M1014 Shotgun, Claymores, Bling, Cold Blooded, Commando. 


**However, my K/D and such are not too good though


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 26, 2010)

My K/D Is only 1.11 
Mostly because I again
Run around with akimbos uzi poking a sniper with stopping power 

hell i have even yell in the mic betcha cant hit me


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 26, 2010)

Mine's .77  

Imma try to fix that soon 



Betcha I could


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 26, 2010)

K/D isn't really anything to me
Especially since I sandbag unless the team really really wants to win


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, same here. I just know a few people that that's all they care about is K/D 

I like to play against them


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 26, 2010)

I do that too.
Sometimes I log onto a dupe account and harass my friends because I know all their hiding spots.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 26, 2010)

Ugh, I feel disgusting using the EBR

That sniper is just way too unbalanced


----------



## Creator (Apr 26, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Some people are plain retarded.
> 2 guys were boosting in the high grass by the crates in Underpass so I killed them and put a claymore down in case they came back. Sure enough they did. So I kept resetting the claymore when I got the chance.
> 
> But then some other dude kept going to that spot that wasn't a booster and he kept getting killed so he got pissed saying I was hiding. Yet he kept going back to that far. off. spot. 5. times.  I was like "lulz wut?"



So lucky. 

I encounted one set of boosters. I run in one kills me, i rage run back and kill him. They rage and quit. 

Why i ran in? I had the F2000. It kicks like a drunk mule.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Ugh, I feel disgusting using the EBR
> 
> That sniper is just way too unbalanced



i love ebr, it's like magnum, no firing cap.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Ugh, I feel disgusting using the EBR
> 
> That sniper is just way too unbalanced



It's not a sniper. It's a roided FAL


----------



## Creator (Apr 26, 2010)

M21 is an assualt rifle. Its not meant to be used like a sniper. Rather a Fal with less bullets and longer range.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Ugh, I feel disgusting using the EBR
> 
> That sniper is just way too unbalanced





narutosimpson said:


> i love ebr, it's like magnum, no firing cap.





C_Akutabi said:


> It's not a sniper. It's a roided FAL





Creator said:


> M21 is an assualt rifle. Its not meant to be used like a sniper. Rather a Fal with less bullets and longer range.



People are discussing my beloved EBR without me? 

I absolutely think it's the best sniper there is. It has low recoil becauce the damage multiplier is the lowest (just like the MG4 and the ACR).

But all of you are underestimateing it's role as a sniper. Because i think it is meant to be used as a silenced sniper. You need 2 shots to kill anyway and if youre going for 1 hit kills you should just get the Intervention. I even think that 2 quick shots that grands a guaranteed kill is more effective.

I earned almost all my nukes useing a silenced EBR with Cold Blooded, Ninja and Scavenger.  If an Intervention or Barret was in that class it would be ineffective, the Wazooo can be used but it has a IMO a too low clip size and too large recoil, so i think that one is designed for 1 hits too.

All in all i think that the EBR was meant to be a steath weapon.
 So that's my 2 cents on that.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Apr 26, 2010)

What is the best assault rifle? I just prestiged yesterday (not the best player) I have been using the famas and scar what is other good one?


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 26, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> What is the best assault rifle? I just prestiged yesterday (not the best player) I have been using the famas and scar what is other good one?



Tha FAL. Nuff said. 

Next question.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay next question. Best way to get a nuke?
and, What is a good sniper class?

I use 50 cal.
bling (thermal and fmj)
cold blooded 
ninja

any suggestions?


----------



## Ito (Apr 26, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Okay next question. Best way to get a nuke?
> and, What is a good sniper class?
> 
> I use 50 cal.
> ...



Play on hardcore. Use what you already have, but switch the Barrett for a silenced M21 EBR instead, though.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 26, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Okay next question. Best way to get a nuke?
> and, What is a good sniper class?
> 
> I use *the EBR with silencer*
> ...



Fixed, that how i got almost all of my nukes (10+ with this class).

Killstreak setup: Harriers > AC-130 > tha Nuke.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> I disagree, I have yet in my 20 days of play time to see a single hacker on the PS3
> 
> My net is down again
> 
> FUCK ME


I came across a auto aim hacker a day ago when I was playing with friends. There was one dude with a barret in estate running around in front of the big house and he was shooting everyone in sight. Now the crazy thing is he was getting attacked in multiple directions. When I looked back him killing me on the killcam I saw him doing 180's, 360's and all kind of weird moves and headshotting everyone. I was like wtf. That's either some serious skill or a hack. I called hack and left, after pretty much the whole team did before me.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 26, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Fixed, that how i got almost all of my nukes (10+ with this class).
> 
> Killstreak setup: Harriers > AC-130 > tha Nuke.


The guys gonna get raped listening to you.

M21 EBR? Silenced? With Cold-Blooded?

Guy's gonna get destroyed.

Also your streaks should be Harrier > Chopper Gunner - Nuke.

I like the AC-130 but Chopper Gunner is way more consistent when it comes to kills, it also depends on the map. (AC-130 + Domination + Wasteland + Spawn Trapping = RAPEFEST)

Best sniping class would be:

Barret w/ Thermal or FMJ
Akimbo Raffica

Sleight of Hand Pro
Stopping Power
Steady Aim Pro


----------



## Jeefus (Apr 26, 2010)

Creator said:


> M21 is an assualt rifle. Its not meant to be used like a sniper. Rather a Fal with less bullets and longer range.




I have a real FAL...I want to be buried with it pek


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 26, 2010)

m21 silenced, i can't imagine getting any kills with that.  It's already much quieter than barett and intervention, and it's a 2-3 hit kill.  with silencer you'll never kill.


----------



## Creator (Apr 26, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> I have a real FAL...I want to be buried with it pek



Lucky. 



narutosimpson said:


> m21 silenced, i can't imagine getting any kills with that.  It's already much quieter than barett and intervention, and it's a 2-3 hit kill.  with silencer you'll never kill.



I have the mastery with the 3 you mentioned. 

The Intervention = True sniper. 

Barret = Confused sniper.

M21 = Assult rifle put in the wrong place.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Apr 26, 2010)

Am I the only one to consider the EBR a headshot magnet?


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 26, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I came across a auto aim hacker a day ago when I was playing with friends. There was one dude with a barret in estate running around in front of the big house and he was shooting everyone in sight. Now the crazy thing is he was getting attacked in multiple directions. When I looked back him killing me on the killcam I saw him doing 180's, 360's and all kind of weird moves and headshotting everyone. I was like wtf. That's either some serious skill or a hack. I called hack and left, after pretty much the whole team did before me.



thats gotta be a hack, if its not he definatley would be one of the best snipers out there


----------



## Newton (Apr 26, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> What is the best assault rifle? I just prestiged yesterday (not the best player) I have been using the famas and scar what is other good one?




All of your questions can be answered differently by different people. It all depends on your play style

I find the ACR, followed by the SCAR or TAR to be the best Assault Rifles, I do really well with the FAL, but its just not as effective for me



Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Okay next question. Best way to get a nuke?
> and, What is a good sniper class?
> 
> I use 50 cal.
> ...



Best way to get a Nuke? Again depends on your play style, post your favorite set up, and your thoughts on what you think you can improve in your game play

It becomes easier as you play to get to the 11 streak, so to me, its just about finding a lobby where they aren't as quick to shoot down your Chopper Gunner. The AC-130 is good and all, but its just ridiculously easy with the CG

Some set ups I would recommend:

.50 Cal or Intervention w/ FMJ
M93 Raffica w/ Silencer

Sleight of Hand Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Ninja Pro

This is my main set up, and its very versatile; You can choose to stay back, and get easy 1 hit kills with the barret, or can play a more aggressive game, using SOH for quickscopes in conjunction with the Raffica in a sort of pseudo rush manner. If you have the patience, and play a more defensive game, you can use a Wazoo instead, its much more effective for that.

Wazoo or M21 w/ Silencer
Your choice of secondary, also depends on the map
Claymores
Smoke Grenades

Scavenger/SOH
Stopping Power
Ninja

This is a defensive set up, where you kill people from far, then use your claymores to kill those who come looking for you, if things get dicey, pop a smoke, and plant a claymore inside it. Your secondary needs to be a balance between ammo and range so could choose the SPAS or M93 etc.

the only time i ever use Stopping Power is with snipers, because I view their ability to 1 shot more important than invisibility.

I usually don't use thermals, but you could always trade the FMJ/Silencer for thermals, or use Bling

Try them out, and tweak them how you like


----------



## Gecka (Apr 26, 2010)

Fuck all these noobs and just camp with a silenced weapon for your kills


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 27, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Am I the only one to consider the EBR a headshot magnet?



No, you're not the only one. People still don't understand why the EBR is the best SNIPER there is.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> No, you're not the only one. People still don't understand why the EBR is the best SNIPER there is.



just today i picked up an intervention when i was running out of ammo.  First time in months i handled it.  I was destroying dudes!!! got like 4 headshots.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 27, 2010)

Got my TMP back

started wrecking fools in one of my rare trips to FFA


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 27, 2010)

I love the TMP with extended mags.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm a silencer kinda guy


----------



## Taki (Apr 27, 2010)

EBR with thermal, SP, smoke grenades = victory.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 27, 2010)

I went back to world at war, and remembered how annoying the dogs were.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 27, 2010)

It's _easy_ to avoid being killed by the dogs. It's _difficult_ to avoid being raped by an AC-130 on a wide open map, when your team mates don't have cold blooded.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 27, 2010)

Taki said:


> EBR with thermal, SP, smoke grenades = victory.



One man army too 

Infinite smoke generation 

wanna piss people off?
Thermal sniper
---

claymore
smoke

one man army 
SP
Ninja


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2010)

Whoo SSFIV is here finally, time to take an extended break from this game.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 27, 2010)

Ibuki's Mw2 set up

---
---

Throwing Knife
Smoke nade

One Female Army
Cold Blooded
Ninja


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2010)

lol, i use smoke grenade, claymore and scavenger .  Dude trips claymore, throw grenade, pick up pigeon pack, set claymore, rinse, repeat.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 27, 2010)

Team NF is dead.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Team NF is dead.



It'll be revived late on, right now it's all about SSFIV.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2010)

i headshotted it


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 27, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> It'll be revived late on, right now it's all about SSFIV.



I still have to wait for my copy to come in the mail. 

And I have finals early next week. 

MW2 will have to do till then.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 27, 2010)

When I have Scavenger on and im playing Free for all
I yell out
GIMME UR PURSE BITCH
after i kill someone 

Fun times


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 27, 2010)

I only have Scavenger on one class, my RPG class with Silenced Scar and Throwing Knife.  

One of the most fun classes I've made.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> When I have Scavenger on and im playing Free for all
> I yell out
> GIMME UR PURSE BITCH
> after i kill someone
> ...



is that from king of the hill? bobby took a woman's defense course (yep "that boy ain't right) and when he would kick a bully in the balls, he would instinctively yell "that's my purse!!"



Mr. Psychs said:


> I only have Scavenger on one class, my RPG class with Silenced Scar and Throwing Knife.
> 
> One of the most fun classes I've made.



the fact that u have only one class w/scavenger and a so called "RPG" class tells me all i need to know: NOOB


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 27, 2010)

Pretty much actually, I mean all my other classes are pretty much Marathon/Sleight of Hand, with either Stopping power/Lightweight, and I have Ninja Pro on all my classes. I pretty much only play Search and Destroy. =/

That class if pretty much my fun class, hearing people complain about it makes me laugh a whole lot. =]


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 27, 2010)

I honestly dont remember NS



Mr. Psychs said:


> I only have Scavenger on one class, my RPG class with Silenced Scar and Throwing Knife.
> 
> One of the most fun classes I've made.



Sounds like fun! 

Mara Light commando with teleporting rockets is fun if you know how to do it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 27, 2010)

i don't play with team NF, that's why.  Also i'm on 360.  

Teleporting rockets? lawd haf merci.


----------



## Ito (Apr 27, 2010)

One week, guys.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 27, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Tha FAL. Nuff said.



I love the FAL and all, but the best assault rifle is the ACR... Hands down


----------



## Ito (Apr 27, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> I love the FAL and all, but the best assault rifle is the ACR... Hands down



That honor goes to the Scar-H.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 27, 2010)

I like the Scar-H too, but still, the ACR is the best


----------



## Ito (Apr 27, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> I like the Scar-H too, but still, the ACR is the best



It's too weak. The only thing it has going for it is the insane steadiness.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 27, 2010)

If you're gonna be in lots of mid range battles, ACR will cost you many fights due to the weak power. But I play a long range game, so ACR is delicious.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 27, 2010)

Ito said:


> That honor goes to the Scar-H.



Scar-H is the best!!!!


----------



## Taki (Apr 27, 2010)

Tar 21 is. Especially silenced.


----------



## Chemistry (Apr 27, 2010)

You guys mean the FAMAS, right?


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 28, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i don't play with team NF, that's why.  Also i'm on 360.
> 
> Teleporting rockets? lawd haf merci.



Yep You fire a rocket and you cancel by commandoing/knifing someone and you fly forward and your rocket sometimes:
Pegs him and kills/injures you
Flies off 
or just disappears but then there is an explosion a couple feet away


----------



## Gecka (Apr 28, 2010)

Ran around quickscoping with intervention and barret with a desert eagle today

shit was fun

brought out last stand since I had deagle, and boy did that never fucking work

deagle is fun and all, but the recoil is atrocious


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 28, 2010)

last stand pro is the shit, u can wreck people who thought u were down.  Even last stand wouldn't be too bad , but u gotta have akimbo pistols, single pistol won't do it.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 28, 2010)

lulz, whatever

I'm finding my rhythm for quickscoping now, but still not good at it


----------



## Creator (Apr 28, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> You guys mean the FAMAS, right?



M16 is better then the Famas.  

Best gun is the AUG. Best at everything. Plus it looks awesome.


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)

Taki said:


> Tar 21 is. Especially silenced.



No way. That gun is so unsteady it's not even funny.


----------



## Creator (Apr 28, 2010)

Ito said:


> No way. That gun is so unsteady it's not even funny.



Steady Aim? 


I worked out that the F2000 with Steady Aim and silencer is uber. Without it, it kicks more then a mule.


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)

Creator said:


> Steady Aim?
> 
> 
> I worked out that the F2000 with Steady Aim and silencer is uber. Without it, it kicks more then a mule.



Does Steady Aim really work even while aiming down the sights? I haven't noticed any differences. Besides, you know I have to be equipped with my beloved Ninja Pro at all times.

Maybe I'll try out a Tar-21 + Steady Aim combination today.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 28, 2010)

Steady Aim only increases the hip-fire accuracy, it has no effect on the ADS recoil. The TAR-21 is one of the best assault rifles. It has good iron sights and high damage. It's not the best for long range shooting though, the FAMAS, M16 and ACR have that field covered.


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> *Steady Aim only increases the hip-fire accuracy, it has no effect on the ADS recoil.* The TAR-21 is one of the best assault rifles. It has good iron sights and high damage. It's not the best for long range shooting though, the FAMAS, M16 and ACR have that field covered.



That's what I thought, but you know how hax this game is. You never know anymore. You can't even gauge the gun damage by the in-game stats.

I guess I need to give it another chance. I've been seeing tons of people using it lately.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 28, 2010)

I know there are some attachment glitches for certain guns. For example, the Holographic sight increases the damage on the FAL and it slightly increases the accuracy on the M16. That's a vast improvement over the attachment glitches on COD4; you couldn't knife with a silenced G3 and the RDS reduced the AK47's damage at long range.


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I know there are some attachment glitches for certain guns. For example, the Holographic sight increases the damage on the FAL and it slightly increases the accuracy on the M16. That's a vast improvement over the attachment glitches on COD4; you couldn't knife with a silenced G3 and the RDS reduced the AK47's damage at long range.


Are you sure about that? I used the silenced G3 a lot, and I don't remember not being able to knife.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Creator (Apr 28, 2010)

Ito said:


> Does Steady Aim really work even while aiming down the sights? I haven't noticed any differences. Besides, you know I have to be equipped with my beloved Ninja Pro at all times.
> 
> Maybe I'll try out a Tar-21 + Steady Aim combination today.



Dont know if it actually does. But i equiped it and its been much better. Before even with a silencer the recoil was as bad as the Intervention. Intervention recoil on an assult rifle is horrible.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 28, 2010)

UAV 
Counter UAV
Nuke

best killstreak set ftw


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 28, 2010)

Has anyone else seen this hack where there is this giant fiery beam of death that goes across the entire map and anyone who touches it dies? Sometimes done with Claymores as well?


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## CodyEatsComets (Apr 28, 2010)

Broken Warfare 2.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 28, 2010)

Snickers said:


> UAV
> Counter UAV
> Nuke
> 
> best killstreak set ftw



dumm :S



Panda said:


> Has anyone else seen this hack where there is this giant fiery beam of death that goes across the entire map and anyone who touches it dies? Sometimes done with Claymores as well?



never heard of it, got vid?


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 28, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> dumm :S
> 
> 
> 
> never heard of it, got vid?




Tryin' to find one.

At least I'm not the only one that's seen it though


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 28, 2010)

Ito said:


> That's weird. Maybe it was only on the Xbox 360 like in the video.



There is a giltch like that in MW2 too with a single silenced Glock. It say that when useing that gun it takes 1.3 seconds for the knife attack to register.


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 28, 2010)

Here ya go narutosimpson, you can see it three minutes into it:


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2010)

the fuck?

that is fucking...


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 28, 2010)

Is that a Xbox interface i see there?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 28, 2010)

i didn't see shit , there was some beam of light but it didn't kill nobody.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 28, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i didn't see shit , there was some beam of light but it didn't kill nobody.



The beam of light was supposed to be a shot from the grand cannon from a AC-130, sometimes it make that screeching noise it alway makes before it hits.

And there was a nuke in the care package at the end. Right after one of the 2 packages got picked up the nuke went off (without timer) and there is clearly no one that has more then 10 kills so it had to be a care package.


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)

That's what hacking will do for you.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 28, 2010)

Ito said:


> That's what hacking will do for you.



Thank god that's a feature exclusively on Xbox.


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Thank god that's a feature exclusively on Xbox.



Agreed, my man. I'm sure there will be some insane PS3 hack somewhere along the line, though.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 28, 2010)

Ito said:


> Agreed, my man. I'm sure there will be some insane PS3 hack somewhere along the line, though.



Only the very good hackers will be able to do that.

And there aren't much smart people playing this game.


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Only the very good hackers will be able to do that.
> 
> And there aren't much smart people playing this game.



It was actually pretty easy to hack your prestige. And now that the PS3 has a patch blocker, anything is possible.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 28, 2010)

Ito said:


> It was actually pretty easy to hack your prestige. And now that the PS3 has a patch blocker, anything is possible.



I couldn't care less about people hacking there prestige or title/emblem or w/e.


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I couldn't care less about people hacking there prestige or title/emblem or w/e.



It isn't possible to hack your titles/emblems yet.

There have been cases of aimbots on PS3, though.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 28, 2010)

Ito said:


> It was actually pretty easy to hack your prestige. And now that the PS3 has a patch blocker, anything is possible.



People who use the patch blocker can only play with other people who have used the patch blocker. So us normal, latest patch players, will not be affected.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 28, 2010)

Whole lotta drama between Activision & IW lately. Least we got some DLC out of it, despite it being expensive.


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 28, 2010)

Accuracy back up to 54% 

Time to get back to 60%


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)

Panda said:


> Accuracy back up to 54%
> 
> Time to get back to 60%



Seriously? And I thought my 29% was good. 

Do you snipe a lot?


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 28, 2010)

Ito said:


> Seriously? And I thought my 29% was good.
> 
> Do you snipe a lot?




Nope, not often. 
Sniping actually brought it down some oddly enough


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)

Panda said:


> Nope, not often.
> Sniping actually brought it down some oddly enough



I suppose you just make sure you don't miss, then.


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 28, 2010)

Ito said:


> I suppose you just make sure you don't miss, then.



Pretty much.

If I see someone, but don't have a clear shot, I won't take it.


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)

Panda said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> If I see someone, but don't have a clear shot, I won't take it.



I see.

Accuracy is the only stat I care about in this game. I don't care about my K/D ratio, I just want my accuracy to be higher than every person on my friend's list. Looks like I have some work to do before I catch up with you, though.


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 28, 2010)

Ito said:


> I see.
> 
> Accuracy is the only stat I care about in this game. I don't care about my K/D ratio, I just want my accuracy to be higher than every person on my friend's list. Looks like I have some work to do before I catch up with you, though.



Shotguns do wonders sometimes, tis what I'm using now mainly. 
For each round, so long as I get about 15 kills, it goes up by .10 . 
That's for me at least, I dunno how many shots you have and such


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)

Panda said:


> Shotguns do wonders sometimes, tis what I'm using now mainly.
> For each round, so long as I get about 15 kills, it goes up by ~.10.
> That's for me at least, I dunno how many shots you have and such


Really? I didn't know the change was so drastic. My shots are as follows:

Hits: 57595
Misses: 139382

Kind of shitty now that I look at it.


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 28, 2010)

Ito said:


> Really? I didn't know the change was so drastic. My shots are as follows:
> 
> Hits: 57595
> Misses: 139382
> ...



Mine are:
Hits: 5683 
Misses: 4779

That....might be why mine goes up like that...but nevertheless, shotguns help 
*Should say that I'm at Lvl. 66 with so few shots


----------



## Ito (Apr 28, 2010)

Panda said:


> Mine are:
> Hits: 5683
> Misses: 4779
> 
> ...



Oh, I see. You're still relatively new to the game. I'm on the ninth prestige, so that probably has something to do with it. Nonetheless, I'm still going to work on my accuracy. I shall post back here in a month with amazingly high accuracy, NF.


----------



## Bakapanda (Apr 28, 2010)

I've played the two before this one, and got this when it came out, I just don't have as much time to play anymore.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 29, 2010)

Had a win game of demolition

got full 9999 match bonus, came out with a total of 25K exp

K/d was 67:23


----------



## Gecka (Apr 29, 2010)

Also, I got the "How the...?" title today

Saw a claymore since I had sit rep at the time, picked up a silenced M4A1, and popped 1 shot.



I actually pulled off a lot of bullshit actions that game, I got into the attackers spawn and just slapped C4 on cars and just waited for them to walk by


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 29, 2010)

^ I got that in a weird way. On terminal some guy walks into the cockpit (where I had placed a claymore) but doesn't get blown to shit, so naturally i start spraying behind the wall and manage to hit my own claymore to kill him.


----------



## Ito (Apr 29, 2010)

I kind of cheated to get that challenge.  I kept getting so pissed off that I couldn't kill anyone by shooting an explosive _through a wall_ that I arranged it. I love the emblem that comes with it. 

I just managed to get the "All Pro" challenge legit yesterday. (Get 2+ headshots with one bullet.)


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Apr 29, 2010)

Thats weird because I got the same challenge (All Pro) yesterday, trying for "group hug" one today and "the resourceful"


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 29, 2010)

Just totally went 38 - 2 - 0 on a GWOM in Wasteland.
Yea, that's right. :ho
My harrier bombing run got me my Pavelow so both the jet and the heli come in at the same time so it was a matter of seconds before i could call in my AC-130 in to join the other two.

Then the reaping started .

I would have gotten more kills if the damn host didn't ragequit.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 29, 2010)

^ what does that mean, if the host quits?


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 29, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ what does that mean, if the host quits?



From urban dictionary.
_
Usually used in online videogames when a player gets killed so many times that he yells or "rages" at the computer monitor, which is usually followed by an alt+F4 or a "User has disconnected".
*Bane gets killed by random kid over and over*

Bane: OMG! THAT GUY IS SUCH A LAGGER! THATS IT! I'M DONE WITH THIS DAMN GAME!

*alt+F4*

Random: lawl, look, I made the guy rage quit._

In this case it was my air support that frustrated the fuck out of them.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 29, 2010)

yes, but how does that affect your killstreak?


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 29, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> yes, but how does that affect your killstreak?



When the host leaves there is always a timer of 5 seconds before the game resumes, during those seconds your air support remains active shortening the actual time they are on the field.

And i found a excellent way on terminal to gain Javelin kills at A. And no it's probably not the way you do it. you have to try and aim at the steel bar that's between the diagonal windows above A. The massive splash damage deals with almost anyone.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 29, 2010)

i play it soooo much and i havent even prestiged.
best class:
WA2000(Urban)
Ranger(Akimbo)
Claymore
Stun
Scavenger Pro
Cold-Blooded *havent gotten pro yet :<
Commando Pro *in case i shimmy a little too far forward.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 29, 2010)

I also forgot to tell that i got a 6 in 1 javelin at the beginning of a domination match (GW) on terminal by aiming on the windows.


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 29, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I also forgot to tell that i got a 6 in 1 javelin at the beginning of a domination match (GW) on terminal by aiming on the windows.



Wow, that's insane, never thought to do that in the beginning of an game on Terminal. 

I love Lightweight Pro. =]


----------



## Gecka (Apr 29, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I also forgot to tell that i got a 6 in 1 javelin at the beginning of a domination match (GW) on terminal by aiming on the windows.



You and I have such similar playing styles it's ridiculous


I do the exact same thing when I have C or B spawn


----------



## Taylor (Apr 29, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Also, I got the "How the...?" title today
> 
> Saw a claymore since I had sit rep at the time, picked up a silenced M4A1, and popped 1 shot.
> 
> ...



lol , c4 and camping lmao thats funny


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm taking a long break cause i'm going on a nice vacation to southern-France for about a week. So i will be back next week Saturday.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 29, 2010)

Have fun ^^


----------



## Ito (Apr 29, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I'm taking a long break cause i'm going on a nice vacation to southern-France for about a week. So i will be back next week Saturday.



Have a nice time. Try not to think about MW2 so much.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 29, 2010)

motherfucking javeliners...


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 29, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> motherfucking javeliners...



At least it's not a RPG  . And i think useing a Javelin is good because it's the hardest lancher to use.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 29, 2010)

javelin is not bad,i kid   i got a 4 kill with javelin once.


----------



## Ito (Apr 29, 2010)

The Javelin sucks cock when you're trying to shoot down a helicopter. Stinger missiles for the win.


----------



## Ito (Apr 29, 2010)

Just went 19-4-15 using only a USP .45.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 29, 2010)

Ito said:


> The Javelin sucks cock when you're trying to shoot down a helicopter. Stinger missiles for the win.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljw8ei0EcKk&playnext_from=TL&videos=oLLdQ6W6Ygs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 29, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljw8ei0EcKk&playnext_from=TL&videos=oLLdQ6W6Ygs[/YOUTUBE]



How does that even happen?


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 29, 2010)

Ito said:


> Just went 19-4-15 using only a USP .45.



I've gone 21-6


----------



## Ito (Apr 29, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I've gone 21-6



That's pretty good. I was only trying to get Last Stand Pro, so I was running around with my pistol to prevent the weapon switching delay when you're shot.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 29, 2010)

Lol @ that javelin video. I've really come to hate this came when playing with random people. Are people so retarded that they can't even shoot down air support? I've just prestiged again (level 16 atm) so I don't even have cold blooded. Fuckers on my team are all above level 40 and still getting killed by air support. You'd think that one of these retards would shoot down the freaking choppa/harrier. And it's not like it only happened once today. It's like people don't even notice the air support is up. They get killed multiple times for nothing. They're like bonus kills.


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 29, 2010)

^Stingers + Uzi is fun :33
Anti Air Support plus a bitch in CQC 



Mr. Psychs said:


> How does that even happen?



the harriers learned to DOOOOOOOOOOOOOODGE


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 29, 2010)

Javeline showed that fool only one man is capable of unleashing it's true power. 

*Points at himself*


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 30, 2010)

Okay so, last night, I insert Modern Warfare 2 into my PS3 and it doesn't recognize a disc is in the system. I eject/re-insert and it finally starts. Everything seems to be fine. 

Then, when I go onto 'Multiplayer', I can get into lobbies fine and everything. Then, when it says 'Launching...' at the top, it freezes. I tried FIFA 10 and it worked fine. Dunno what's up with my Modern Warfare 2? Any ideas? Pretty pissed.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Apr 30, 2010)

King of Pop said:


> Okay so, last night, I insert Modern Warfare 2 into my PS3 and it doesn't recognize a disc is in the system. I eject/re-insert and it finally starts. Everything seems to be fine.
> 
> Then, when I go onto 'Multiplayer', I can get into lobbies fine and everything. Then, when it says 'Launching...' at the top, it freezes. I tried FIFA 10 and it worked fine. Dunno what's up with my Modern Warfare 2? Any ideas? Pretty pissed.



Try again with MW2 and might work but if it gives you an error message can you tell me what it is, I had similar thing happen to me couple months ago had to get a new laser to fix the problem.


----------



## Jeefus (Apr 30, 2010)

Kid didn't let the javeline lock on properly before firing.  N00bs!!!

What are ya'lls win-lose records like? Mines pathetic


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Apr 30, 2010)

Went 25-4-2 using 
Barret with thermal and FMJ
Bling Pro
Cold Blooded
Ninja Pro

Any suggestions to try other perks with the barret.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 30, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Went 25-4-2 using
> Barret with thermal and FMJ
> Bling Pro
> Cold Blooded
> ...



Personally for a snipping set up I use:

Barret w/FMJ or Thermal
Akimbo M9 or USP
Claymore
Smoke Grenade
Scavenger Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Steady Aim Pro

I don't tend to camp as much and if I need close range fire power the Akimbo handguns will take the enemy out fairly quickly.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 30, 2010)

fmj is useless with barett unless ur trying to get ex. mags.  I would just go thermal and change bling to scavenger pro if you have pro.  i like cold blooded more than stopping power (hard to get 2 shots with a sniper for me, dudes run away after getting hit once).  Ninja pro is good if u dont' have steady aim pro.



Jeefus said:


> Kid didn't let the javeline lock on properly before firing.  N00bs!!!
> 
> What are ya'lls win-lose records like? Mines pathetic



even though my k:d ratio is shit, my w:l record is much better than 1.  it's my pride and joy.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 30, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljw8ei0EcKk&playnext_from=TL&videos=oLLdQ6W6Ygs[/YOUTUBE]



Lol, if that happened to me I'd laugh my brains out. xD


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 30, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> What are ya'lls win-lose records like? Mines pathetic



last I checked, 0.68 or something. Whenever I see it I remember the one weekend where I went 40-2 on TDM and my team still lost by 2000 points. good times.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 30, 2010)

Same here. Even though I always end in the positive (mostly 2:1-3:1 ratio) I have a horrible win-lose ratio. It's probably because when I notice my team sucks, I just go for the kills. That happens a lot. Only time I seriously go for the objectives is when I play with my friends or teamNF (long time ago, since I last played with NF).


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 30, 2010)

the hardest point in a game for me is when i have to decide my team sucks so bad, i should just save my KD ration and hide in a corner.  Couple days ago my team sucked so much, i was the highest scorer till the game was about 3/4th's over.  I realized we couldn't win with this team that can't hold 2 flags for shit, so i just hid in the corner, still was number one scorer at the end.


----------



## Ito (Apr 30, 2010)

Four days, not counting tonight.


----------



## narutosushi (Apr 30, 2010)

I played for a bit today and did okay


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 1, 2010)

i think i'm about done with this game. btwn commandos and oma tubers, and people ditching close games for no reason leaving my team under manned, and boosters, i think i've had all i can stand of this game...


----------



## swedishpasta (May 1, 2010)

I would really like if they made a games with game battles-rules like:

no noobtubes
no claymore
no C4
etc. etc.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 1, 2010)

Add Commando, Last Stand and Deathstreaks to that list. People have asked Robert Bowling (IW's creative strategist) if they plan to bring out a pro/MLG playlist, that would exclude most of the annoying perks and explosives, but alas, he said no. Halo 3 has a playlist like that, so I don't see why MW2 can't.


----------



## Axl Low (May 1, 2010)

It's because IW got shitcanned


----------



## Undercovermc (May 1, 2010)

I think he said no before any of this IW x Activision drama surfaced. It was just never on their list of things to do.


----------



## swedishpasta (May 1, 2010)

yeah, because people don't complain about noobtubes when they kills with them...


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2010)

Bestest solution: Stop playing MW2. It does wonders for your sanity.


----------



## Axl Low (May 1, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I think he said no before any of this IW x Activision drama surfaced. It was just never on their list of things to do.



Even so he might have had an inkling because he wouldnt have the tech to do it as well as the resources :/


----------



## swedishpasta (May 1, 2010)

Nah, i still like MW2 just wanna be able the get rid off noobtubes when im playnig alone on the internet


----------



## Aruarian (May 1, 2010)

MW2 = noobtubing and camping.


----------



## narutosushi (May 1, 2010)

Today was the longest i've played in almost a month.....1 hour

its getting boring and annoying as most people say, plus some of my friends pretty much hate it too.
I'm not gonna get Black Ops until i see vids on youtube showing how the multiplayer is. They need to do a beta for the Black Ops multiplayer so people can see how balanced or unbalanced it really is, just like Halo Reach


----------



## Stumpy (May 1, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i think i'm about done with this game. btwn commandos and oma tubers, and people ditching close games for no reason leaving my team under manned, and boosters, i think i've had all i can stand of this game...


Activision: "Thanks for your money. See you next year."


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 1, 2010)

They really should have had a proper beta test for this game. That's where they can find these balance issues beforehand.


----------



## Taki (May 1, 2010)

This makes waiting to try out Black Ops a daunting wait.


----------



## Axl Low (May 2, 2010)

Black Ops looks like shit.
Especially since the price will be MW2 times 1.5
Its a 90 or 88 dollar game.
No game is worth more than 60 bucks at the most unless it comes with some wanky shit as people say.
60 bucks is pushing the price tag. But really 88 bucks for some FPS?
Does it come with the blowjob your not getting because your spending this money on game instead of your girlfriend?
fuck that

Sure Treyarch who actually fixes shit is making it but fuck that
I want CoD WaW2 playing as Tank, Nikolai, Takeo and the Doc AND MOAR NAZI ZOMBIES


----------



## MCTDread (May 2, 2010)

Well I'm still playing.... still have plenty of insanity in me. I need to share it with others as I kill them with riot shields and heartbeat sensors. Call me a noob but don't hate the player.


----------



## Ito (May 2, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i think i'm about done with this game. btwn commandos and oma tubers, and people ditching close games for no reason leaving my team under manned, and boosters, i think i've had all i can stand of this game...



Start playing hardcore team deathmatch. You hardly find any of that there.


----------



## Axl Low (May 2, 2010)

Funny how msot of the quitters are on PS3


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 2, 2010)

i'm on xbox.

thing about hardcore mode is that it's super camping.  Every game ends by running out of time, cause everyone is afraid to die.  it's insane.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 2, 2010)

Ito said:


> Start playing hardcore team deathmatch. You hardly find any of that there.


Happy camping.


----------



## The Scientist (May 2, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Funny how msot of the quitters are on PS3



lol, like who? the last time I checked it is all the xbox guys trading their copy of the game in. we r still rocking it over here ps3 side. but does it really matter which console has the most quits? it seems to me that the game is just really broken and that is the true diagnosis of the reason why people are quiting.


----------



## blakstealth (May 2, 2010)

I hear ps3 players don't get much of the modding/hacking deal, compared to the PC/360 palyers.


----------



## Axl Low (May 2, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Happy camping.



HELL YEAH!
I got my hot dogs and nice fire >:3



The Scientist said:


> lol, like who? the last time I checked it is all the xbox guys trading their copy of the game in. we r still rocking it over here ps3 side. but does it really matter which console has the most quits? it seems to me that the game is just really broken and that is the true diagnosis of the reason why people are quiting.



I like to be silly 



blakstealth said:


> I hear ps3 players don't get much of the modding/hacking deal, compared to the PC/360 palyers.



girl in your sig is cute


----------



## blakstealth (May 2, 2010)

IKR?!>!~

Same to yours. x3


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 2, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Black Ops looks like shit.
> Especially since the price will be MW2 times 1.5
> Its a 90 or 88 dollar game.
> No game is worth more than 60 bucks at the most unless it comes with some wanky shit as people say.
> ...


When did they state the game would cost more?


----------



## Gecka (May 2, 2010)

Joined a lobby that had a 15 minute nuke.....

And it was S&D


----------



## narutosushi (May 2, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> I hear ps3 players don't get much of the modding/hacking deal, compared to the PC/360 palyers.



we dont have that much at all....though we do have more less experienced people


----------



## Newton (May 2, 2010)

Fade and the others, if you motherfuckers 'quit' before my net comes back this week, rest assured I will find you


----------



## narutosushi (May 2, 2010)

I was wondering where you went susano 

btw the minute blakstelth asked the hacking question, i ran into a couple of hackers on karachi who somehow got outside the map and started sniping us.....needless to say i got both of them


----------



## blakstealth (May 2, 2010)

I hate those guys. Luckily, the ACR can reach some impossible distances. XP


----------



## Lord Ikimichi (May 2, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> we dont have that much at all....though we do have more less experienced people



That's better for our stats. 
I'm on ps3. I know forums guys are pretty good at games.
Add me for a showdown or friends list.
gamer tag- dingdingdong


----------



## Sahyks (May 2, 2010)

Today, I finally learned how good the FAL can be. That thing can wreak so much at Medium range.


----------



## Awesome (May 2, 2010)

Holy shit. I just went 101-4 with a killstreak of 54. Previous game was 67 and 3 or so. Red dot + ump = hax

Wish I had nuke on, I would have had 2.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 2, 2010)

Anyone know how to get on the top of that building from you respawn (demolition) in Karachi? I was respawn camping today and someone got me from the left higher building. I didn't even know you could go up there. 

BTW got my first nuke. It felt goood. I got like 21 kills when my chopper got shot down. The rest of the kills I made with my scar-silinced. Seriously, if you don't silincer in demo, it's messed up. Opponents are like freaking piranha's. I only got one title or emblem (forgot which). Wasn't I supposed to get more?

@Itachi, Lucky you. Playing with noobs is good for the ratio. I got my 42 killstreak that way as well. Either they don't have coldblooded or they're just crappy players. My most kills in a match is 127, but I got like 20 against. Only 4 against is great. Though your opponents must have sucked real bad.


----------



## Awesome (May 2, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Anyone know how to get on the top of that building from you respawn (demolition). I was respawn camping today and someone got me from the left higher building. I didn't even know you could go up there.
> 
> BTW got my first nuke. It felt goood. I got like 21 kills when my chopper got shot down. The rest of the kills I made with my scar-silinced. Seriously, if you don't silincer in demo, it's messed up. Opponents are like freaking piranha's. I only got one title or emblem (forgot which). Wasn't I supposed to get more?



Getting your first nuke is great. So is the 9th. Then you play demons souls, go back to it and prestige before the tenth....

And the map would be helpful.

Oh and they sucked hardcore. Got a 5 spray 2 times. My most kills is 160. Whole team spawn camping on scrapyard = destruction. You need to go 1-1 on demoltion and make it last as long as possible.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 2, 2010)

I almost never try to go for the nuke. I thought fuck it, lets try today. I've tried a couple of times before (got like 3 tries when I got shot at 24,23 kills). Today I got lucky. It's just that I can't wait for 7 kills. I make way more kills when I have pred mis. on. I usually go for pred. harrier, pavelow (cause I'm too lazy to pilot the cg lol).


----------



## Awesome (May 2, 2010)

Same here. I never use nuke anymore. I gave up after I prestiged at 9 nukes. I usually use 5-7-9, but today I used CG. Gotten it 15 times today I think.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 2, 2010)

Isn't there a 10 nukes in 1 prestige challenge? I got a lot of pavelows today. Getting a pavelow is so easy it's not fair. If you know where to place your harrierstrike, you already have like 8, 9 kills. Killstreaks are really bad in this game. 

Imma try get more Nukes. Cause I know I can get more emblems/titles for getting a nuke. I should have used it when my team was losing lol. We were raping. 1-0 demo. They couldn't even get close to the bombs..


----------



## Awesome (May 2, 2010)

Thats the issue. I had 9 nukes then prestiged, then all the nukes went away. Pavelow is broken, its like a chopper gunner you don't control with danger close pro.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 2, 2010)

Lol that's not too smart of you. I never use dcp. Does it really make that much of difference?

I'll add you tomorrow. I need someone to play with, now that team NF is off most of the time (you SF addicts )


----------



## Violent-nin (May 2, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol that's not too smart of you. I never use dcp. Does it really make that much of difference?
> 
> I'll add you tomorrow. I need someone to play with,* now that team NF is off most of the time (you SF addicts )*





Come to the dark side, we have Japanese girls in skimpy costumes. 

Has Susano returned from the grave yet, or is his ghetto internet still down?


----------



## Haohmaru (May 2, 2010)

I can't be lured in that easily. I'm a SNK fan. Besides, SFIV is too defensive for my taste. GoW3 should come in the mail this week. I'll keep myself busy with that. Been playing too much MW2 as it is.

I'll be getting SSFIV in two weeks or so. I found it for €30. That's an acceptable price.

Anyway I'm off. laters


----------



## Awesome (May 2, 2010)

I never use dcp either. If you use DCP when you call it in it simply destroys everything in its path.


----------



## Newton (May 3, 2010)

3rd world represent biitches


----------



## Axl Low (May 3, 2010)

So you are from
Earth?
COOL ME TOO


----------



## Nae'blis (May 3, 2010)

^   oh gawd


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 3, 2010)

So apparently ran into some dudes that are "pro", play in MLG. Yet they kept talking about using mods. Whut.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Come to the dark side, we have Japanese girls in skimpy costumes.
> 
> Has Susano returned from the grave yet, or is his ghetto internet still down?



I officially joined the dark side. 

Susano better get everything fixed this week.


----------



## Jeefus (May 3, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I officially joined the dark side.
> 
> Susano better get everything fixed this week.




Ya'll on PS3 or 360?


----------



## Haohmaru (May 3, 2010)

PS3 ftw. Most of us are on PS3. like 4 people in this thread that post frequently are on the xbox.


----------



## Sahyks (May 3, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> PS3 ftw. Most of us are on PS3. like 4 people in this thread that post frequently are on the xbox.



Go xbox.


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Go xbox.



Unless it has more positives for xbox, (GTA4) I buy multiplats on the ps3. I guess it depends on who you play most with.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (May 3, 2010)

I am all alright just prestiged last week. Trying find some people to play with. 
Chopper gun or Pavelow which should I choose?


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2010)

Depends on how well you play. 5-7-11 tears shit on some maps like Quarry or Scrapyard, but in small maps 3-5-7 works better. (Skidrow)


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 3, 2010)

I didn't know the Stimulus Package is worth $15. Three dollars per map?


----------



## narutosushi (May 3, 2010)

whens the stimulus pack coming for psn?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 3, 2010)

neverrrrrrr


----------



## Newton (May 3, 2010)

Tomorrow

@Bolivian, it depends on preference, when i use the Chopper Gunner, I generally get more kills per match, but depending on the mode you're playing, Pave Low might be favorable because you are able to continue defending/roaming to hold the enemy down

Both are good, I'd say choose either


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 3, 2010)

i might switch to pave low from airdrop.  I like getting 4 crates, but they go all over the fucking place, i usually have to give one to my clan mate so he'll protect me while i pick the others up.  it's fucking nuts.  Usually i can steal 1 of a teammates crates when they drop.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 3, 2010)

I got another nuke today. I love my scar-silenced class. Terminal is perfect for getting the nuke. When you go up the stars to bomb A, it's the perfect place to camp and kill people. You have perfect view for people coming from the left and front. I kept crouching behind the thing where the plants are in. Don't know how you call it, but you can get a lot of kills from there. Besides people don't know you're there, because you're silenced. When I got my harrier it was gameover. Got a tripple kill from my harrier bomb strike. CG was easy after that. Their respawns were fucked up. They couldn't even get out of their respawns (portal and the one at the corridor to the plane). 2 nukes in 2 days. If I keep this up, I'll get 10 nukes this prestige


----------



## swedishpasta (May 3, 2010)

Hardcore SD Xbox - best combination


----------



## narutosushi (May 3, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I got another nuke today. I love my scar-silenced class. Terminal is perfect for getting the nuke. When you go up the stars to bomb A, it's the perfect place to camp and kill people. You have perfect view for people coming from the left and front. I kept crouching behind the thing where the plants are in. Don't know how you call it, but you can get a lot of kills from there. Besides people don't know you're there, because you're silenced. When I got my harrier it was gameover. Got a tripple kill from my harrier bomb strike. CG was easy after that. Their respawns were fucked up. They couldn't even get out of their respawns (portal and the one at the corridor to the plane). 2 nukes in 2 days. If I keep this up, I'll get 10 nukes this prestige



I almost got a nuke today but then a bastard with the tac knife marathon, lightweight and commando class killed me


----------



## Bakapanda (May 3, 2010)

Hello 56.51% Accuracy


----------



## narutosushi (May 3, 2010)

wow thats some pretty beast accuracy


----------



## Bakapanda (May 3, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> wow thats some pretty beast accuracy




Tis still going up 

Anyone that's on 360 wanna play in a few? 
CodyPandaBear is me tag.


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2010)

Thats a fucking high accuracy. Spray and pray with steady aim gets me enough kills, so I'm good


----------



## Gecka (May 3, 2010)

I think my accuracy is 25%

The highest on my friends list is 28%

and it's not even my legit 10th prestige friend


----------



## Ito (May 3, 2010)

Mine is 29.45%. It's getting there.


----------



## The Scientist (May 3, 2010)

Susano said:


> Fade and the others, if you motherfuckers 'quit' before my net comes back this week, rest assured I will find you



I am not quiting. what the hell is wrong with you


----------



## Jeefus (May 3, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I am not quiting. what the hell is wrong with you



Send me your psn Susano and Scientist


----------



## Deathgun (May 4, 2010)

Hello there team NF, do you all miss me? 

The weather is shit over here now, so i'm really happy there is still some internet around. 

But the fun thing was that after a karting seasion in the rain, i heard a loud noise and guess what? Not 1 but 2 freaking real life Pavelow's fly over. 

I won't be back till late Saturday so keep your pant on till then.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 4, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I almost got a nuke today but then a bastard with the tac knife marathon, lightweight and commando class killed me


They should be outlawed. I hate them. Don't you just hate when you fill them with bullets, but they just go through it and knife you. Sure, why not. Cause a knife is more damaging then a bullet... GTFO. 

@Panda, I'm guessing you work with burst weapons. If not, you're one cheap bastard lol. You remind me of that Chris Rock joke. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAoMNEQo4sQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bakapanda (May 4, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> @Panda, I'm guessing you work with burst weapons. If not, you're one cheap bastard lol. You remind me of that Chris Rock joke.




Well, I do have a shotgun for my secondary, but my main gun is a Scar


----------



## Creator (May 4, 2010)

The PS3 update came out today. 

Double points. Is it only for today or forever.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 4, 2010)

It's not going to be forever.


----------



## Gene (May 4, 2010)

Oh, awesome. PS3 players are finally getting double points? I shall blaze through the last 10 levels of my current prestige then.


----------



## swedishpasta (May 4, 2010)

i really dont understand the hype over the exp.


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2010)

I just facepalmed. I wondered why I was getting 100 in demolition. Onto s&d for 2000 points a kill since I get a HS so damn much, thanks to MGO.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 4, 2010)

i could get 30-50k in demolition with double score, no achievements.  alas, i don't want to prestige _EVER_.


----------



## narutosushi (May 4, 2010)

hmmm maybe i should prestige now


----------



## Ito (May 4, 2010)

I hate how they organized the map pack. They'd better put the new maps in the main playlists, too.


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2010)

Still need to get the new maps... If anyone wants to account share that would be fantastic


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 4, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Still need to get the new maps... If anyone wants to account share that would be fantastic



i'll share, what's ur id and pw.


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i'll share, what's ur id and pw.



I'll have to change my pass for account sharing, because I always do so my friends don't leech on me. I'll PM you. All I have is FF7 and a fallout 3 add on.


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2010)

Max of 5, I think narutosimpson is my last because some friends already leeched off me :S


----------



## Koppachino (May 4, 2010)

Ito said:


> I hate how they organized the map pack. They'd better put the new maps in the main playlists, too.



Wait, they're in a separate mode? That's bullshit...


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2010)

I think I'll buy them if one of my friends don't account share or buy it themselves. I don't feel like wasting $15 on what I heard was noob friendly shit.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 4, 2010)

They made the Stimulus playlist so you can always play on the maps you just paid for. It will also give people an incentive to try different gamemodes, so I think it's a good thing. Eventually they will remove the Stimulus playlist and put the new maps in rotation in the main playlists.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 4, 2010)

@Panda, good stuff. You must only shoot when you're sure you'll kill your opponent. I mean 50%+ with scar is beastly. 

Anyway, another day, another nuke. 3 nukes in a row. Terminal really is perfect for the nuke. It's so easy. Once you have the harrier. It's so freaking easy. Even when your opponent goes coldblooded you know where they are. Getting multikills is piece of cake. 

Is the double experience point thing real? I mean when I play demolition I get 100 points a kill. But when I press select I saw that I only had 850 points or so when I had over 20 kills. Something doesn't add up :S

I gave my ps3 to my nephew (had 2). So I'm using another account now. In case some of you were wondering why I haven't been online. I'll add you guys on my old ps3 account. Ratio is so shitty lol. Only 0.90. I'm gonna get it back up to 1.00 if it's the last thing I'll do lol.


----------



## Awesome (May 4, 2010)

Yea, it is real. I got 30k in one s&d match. 20k in the other. Ranks you up like your on steroids.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 4, 2010)

I'm not prestiging anyway. Gonna wait till I get 10 nukes. Then I'll prestige. No wonder you were playing S&D. with 2000 points a kill, getting 30k is nothing.


----------



## Jeefus (May 4, 2010)

Wait wait...how do you get the double exp?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2010)

marathon and lightweight should have come with reduced health. there's no conceivable reason a person should be so fast unless they took off armor, and it's ridiculous that a person with a knife runs thru ur bullets and stabs u.  Which u can survive stabbings by the way!


----------



## Nae'blis (May 5, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i'm on xbox.
> 
> thing about hardcore mode is that it's *super camping*.  Every game ends by running out of time, cause everyone is afraid to die.  it's insane.



indeed, I don't bother playing wasteland/estate on HC for that very reason. At least in underpass you have a slight chance of knowing where you're being shot from, even if someone is camping in the tall grass you at least know roughly which patch. Not as many mara-weight-comm ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) there either, it's hard to teleport through bullets when it takes half the bullets to kill. game breaker killstreaks also aren't as prevalent, no point when everyone has coldblooded. m203 also very rare in my experience... it's like the one gametype which gets rid of half of what everyone complains about.

hc is fun.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2010)

people are so evil.  They know that noobtubing+oma is super gay and cheap, and they do it anyway, cause they wanna win.  Why are people so wicked!! ???  

I just quit a game where everyone, literally every one, was grenade launching, and half were omas.  It was awful.  I couldn't move.  

it took me a long time to get into multiplayer, and mw2 is my first FPS multiplayer game, and i'm pretty sure it will be my last.  Why do i wanna play with jerks ? irl is bad enough


----------



## Gecka (May 5, 2010)

My last fmj penetration for barret was a collateral

awesome y/y?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 5, 2010)

Ito said:


> I hate how they organized the map pack. They'd better put the new maps in the main playlists, too.



If it's anything like the 360 version, then they are in the main playlists. The 2 stimulus modes are just a mosh pit of every other mode but only on the new maps.

And what's your gt narutosimpson? Still play this a bit though SSFIV is gonna take up most of my time now.


----------



## Creator (May 5, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> marathon and lightweight should have come with reduced health. there's no conceivable reason a person should be so fast unless they took off armor, and it's ridiculous that a person with a knife runs thru ur bullets and stabs u.  Which u can survive stabbings by the way!



Have they made OMA longer to do even in Pro form?


----------



## Ito (May 5, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> Wait wait...how do you get the double exp?



It just happens, you don't have to do anything special.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2010)

Creator said:


> Have they made OMA longer to do even in Pro form?



supposedly it takes longer to recharge, like a second or 2, but it's still abused.  it's kinda silly cause oma and scavenger or in the same perk cat., and both refill ammo.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 5, 2010)

DLC was causing havoc last night on Steam. Lot of angry PC gamers this morning lol.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2010)

they're all cheaters anyway.


----------



## Ito (May 5, 2010)

I've never seen so much camping before. These new maps are a camper's dream.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2010)

Ito said:


> I've never seen so much camping before. These new maps are a camper's dream.



at first i couldn't adjust to the maps, esp overgrown, but i got accustomed to them and don't find them unbalanced anymore.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 5, 2010)

i'm on xbox, and they had lots of problems when the maps came out.  hell, i payed for the maps and they didn't even fit in my xbox!


----------



## Awesome (May 5, 2010)

17 - 2 on SND and 13 were HS. XP buffet.

Also, I fucking hate teammates. 10 kill streak, next chopper, and my teammate decides to follow me until a predator hits us. He's smart.


----------



## Gecka (May 5, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]5NEkPAhhDkU[/YOUTUBE]

Zerkaa=loff


----------



## Sahyks (May 5, 2010)

Those Quickscopes were amazing, and that one throwing knife was just as crazy.


----------



## Kabomacho (May 5, 2010)

I should probably get the dlc... I just dont want to go out and buy microsoft points. So... is it worth the amount of points?


----------



## Gecka (May 5, 2010)

Kabomacho said:


> I should probably get the dlc... I just dont want to go out and buy microsoft points. So... is it worth the amount of points?



Honestly...

Not really.

Unless you have money you are willing to shell out.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 5, 2010)

Either my controller is acting really funky or I just ran into a new hack... Everytime I got shot by this one dude, the guide button menu would pop up causing me to not be able to move or react.


----------



## Ito (May 5, 2010)

So, how does everyone feel about the new maps? I haven't heard much of anything from you guys.


----------



## Koppachino (May 5, 2010)

^I just got them, liking the ones I played so far: Crash, Bailout and Salvage. Particularly Crash (I never played MW1 online).


----------



## Haohmaru (May 6, 2010)

Got 2 nukes yesterday. One in Afghan and one in Karachi. Karachi is pretty difficult with the chopper gunner. Had to kill the last 7 with my scar. Afghan was easy. 

I didn't get the new maps. I saw that you could them for free on Kotaku, but the codes didn't seem to work anymore. Anyone know where I could get codes that do work?


----------



## swedishpasta (May 6, 2010)

I really dont like the "new" maps


----------



## Skylit (May 6, 2010)

Gecka said:


> [YOUTUBE]5NEkPAhhDkU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Zerkaa=loff



Does he even scope in this vid sometimes? Or is he just motherfucking fast?


----------



## The Scientist (May 6, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> ^I just got them, liking the ones I played so far: Crash, Bailout and Salvage. Particularly Crash (I never played MW1 online).



you never played cod4 online. wow, I loved the maps on cod4. I wish they gave us invasion and backlot. I loved those maps.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 6, 2010)

The entire pack should have just been COD4 maps, at a lower price.

Would have loved some Chinatown/Backlot/Bloc/Broadcast in MW2.


----------



## The Scientist (May 6, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> The entire pack should have just been COD4 maps, at a lower price.
> 
> Would have loved some Chinatown/Backlot/Bloc/Broadcast in MW2.



yeah, those were good times.


----------



## AL1A5 (May 6, 2010)

'Is Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 worth getting?' 

If you're a retard, yes.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 6, 2010)

Should I buy the Stimulus Package?

I'm still debating over it.


----------



## Sahyks (May 6, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Should I buy the Stimulus Package?
> 
> I'm still debating over it.



Watch some gameplays on youtube, then decide is my opinion.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 7, 2010)

Got 2 consecutive nukes today. First was in invasion and terminal right after. Wasn't expecting the on in terminal. I was like I nuked them once. They sure as hell won't let me nuke them twice. The weird thing was that it wasn't even prestige 1 noobs. They were all in the later prestiges (around 6-9). Most of them went cold blooded, but didn't shoot down my chopper, or my friends prevented them. Anyway, up to 7 nukes now in 4 days. Not bad


----------



## Gecka (May 7, 2010)

prestige 8 now


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Got 2 consecutive nukes today. First was in invasion and terminal right after. Wasn't expecting the on in terminal. I was like I nuked them once. They sure as hell won't let me nuke them twice. The weird thing was that it wasn't even prestige 1 noobs. They were all in the later prestiges (around 6-9). Most of them went cold blooded, but didn't shoot down my chopper, or my friends prevented them. Anyway, up to 7 nukes now in 4 days. Not bad



Damn. Makes me feel bad for not even getting one yet.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 7, 2010)

best game ever by far today, went 44-2-8 in quarry domination.  my pavelow chewed them up i don't even know how if anyone ever shot it down.  I only died 8 times cause i was walking around trying to capture flags. we still lost that game, f'ing losers.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 7, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Damn. Makes me feel bad for not even getting one yet.


Once you get the first one, getting more isn't that difficult. Some levels are just easier then others. I find Terminal the easiest to nuke. Nuked 3 times in Terminal. Having silencer on is essential. The rest is luck I guess. Or you have to have good teammates that kill rocket launchers.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 7, 2010)

i was playign with a noob on my team yesterday.  it wouldn't have been so bad but he died an inordinate amt of times, on tdm and domination.  Had to change lobbies.


----------



## Axl Low (May 7, 2010)

UAV
Harrier
Chopper

I have yet to not get a chopper gunner in the 5 matches i played free for all


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 7, 2010)

uav isn't worth the slot.   It's fine if it comes in a care package or airdrop though, imo.


----------



## Creator (May 7, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> UAV
> Harrier
> Chopper
> 
> I have yet to not get a chopper gunner in the 5 matches i played free for all



Preditor, Harrier, and Chopper. 60% of the time, it works all the time. 

Preditor almost alway gives you the Harrier. The Harrier almost alway gives you a Chopper. 

Its worked fairly decently for me when i am not rushing or getting rushed. Nothing worse then getting 4 and then getting rushed. 

Or when you get a Preditor, whip it out and everyone is inside.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 7, 2010)

I've found it's more difficult to get killstreaks these days because _a lot_ more people are willing to shoot shit out of the sky as soon as anything appears. Annoying as fuck.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 7, 2010)

Toffeeman said:


> I've found it's more difficult to get killstreaks these days because _a lot_ more people are willing to shoot shit out of the sky as soon as anything appears. Annoying as fuck.



question: if i got my 3 killstreaks, does the kills from the last one count towards a new set of killstreaks.  My pave low got like 20 kills (3rd killstreak) but i didn't get killstreak from it.


----------



## narutosushi (May 7, 2010)

nope, i wish though


----------



## narutosushi (May 7, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Got 2 consecutive nukes today. First was in invasion and terminal right after. Wasn't expecting the on in terminal. I was like I nuked them once. They sure as hell won't let me nuke them twice. The weird thing was that it wasn't even prestige 1 noobs. They were all in the later prestiges (around 6-9). Most of them went cold blooded, but didn't shoot down my chopper, or my friends prevented them. Anyway, up to 7 nukes now in 4 days. Not bad



I think by far you probably are the best at the game on this forum


----------



## Ito (May 7, 2010)

Creator said:


> Preditor, Harrier, and Chopper. 60% of the time, it works all the time.
> 
> Preditor almost alway gives you the Harrier. The Harrier almost alway gives you a Chopper.
> 
> ...



The Harrier hardly ever gets past one kill before being shot down.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 7, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I think by far you probably are the best at the game on this forum



You can't be sure of that if you haven't played with everyone.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 7, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I think by far you probably are the best at the game on this forum


Lol. I don't know if that's sarcasm or not, but thanks. And yeah, like undercovermc said. Play with more people. I'm not bad, but I'm not really good either. When I go for the nuke, I just play more strategic then normally. Making sure I take cover etc. Nothing special. Imo cruc and susano are pretty good as well. I only played once with undercovermc and he was killer as well. Can't remember that well who else I've played with though. You'll need to get on more 

No nukes tody. Got close 2 times (22 and 21). Chopper got shot down prematurely and I had to go on the hunt... didn't go that well hehe.

Edit: Started playing with the TAR btw. Gun is the real deal. Big magazine. Pretty good accuracy (not too steady long range though) and it deals good damage. I have one class with TAR silenced and one without. The silenced, stopping power, marathon, steady aim one is for nuke.

Has anyone ever gotten nuke in scrapyard? I'm going crazy trying to get it there. I was close once, but someone killed me while I was using my cg (respawn camp much).


----------



## narutosushi (May 7, 2010)

nope no sarcasm haha but considering i've played with you and against you.....i reallly hope every match we're in that we are on the same team cause if we're not then im gonna get my ass kicked.


----------



## Lord Ikimichi (May 7, 2010)

I don't equip the nuke anymore. It was cool at first but I would rather get more kills with the extra killstreak and prolong the game. I'd like to play some of you guys but it seems you all play on 360. I'm on the ps3


----------



## Undercovermc (May 7, 2010)

Lord Ikimichi said:


> I don't equip the nuke anymore. It was cool at first but I would rather get more kills with the extra killstreak and prolong the game. I'd like to play some of you guys *but it seems you all play on 360.* I'm on the ps3



The opposite is true.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 7, 2010)

Hehe thanks. But seriously go check some youtube clips of people playing. Like that player with the sniper 360ing people and no scoping, quick scoping whatever it's called. That's sick. Makes people look bad compared to that.

@Lord Ikimichi, yup. Most of us are on the ps3. I usually go for the objective or kills, but I'm trying to get the 10 nukes in 1 prestige title or emblem (whatever it is). After that it's back to 5,7,11.

@Undercovermc, I gave my other ps3 to my nephew (the one I have most of you NF people on). I'll add you with this ps3 as well.

Still trying to get my ratio up. My brothers used to play on this one and it was somewhere around 0.82. Got it up to 0.94 this week. Shit is hard. Takes forever. Still 2500 in the minus.


----------



## Lord Ikimichi (May 7, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> The opposite is true.


Oh. I posted my username and no one cared to add me lol


Haohmaru said:


> @Lord Ikimichi, yup. Most of us are on the ps3. I usually go for the objective or kills, but I'm trying to get the 10 nukes in 1 prestige title or emblem (whatever it is). After that it's back to 5,7,11.



Oh, I was planning on holding off on that emblem until I got to the 10th prestige. I'm only on the 6th so I have a ways to go.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 7, 2010)

^
I didn't see your prior post. Whats your PSN name? I will add you next time I go on.


----------



## Lord Ikimichi (May 7, 2010)

Dingdingdong
Make sure you say your from the forums or I wont add you. I get too many requests from noobs and bad players lol.


----------



## Koppachino (May 8, 2010)

^Yeah we're all on PS3, I'll add you too, should be online in about 30-40 minutes.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 8, 2010)

I'll add you guys now. Just got a nuke in skidrow. Shit was hard. Stole 2 weapons along the way. got killed exactly at kill 25 lucky me. Now I only need one in highrise, derail and scrapyard. Up to 8 nukes now.


----------



## Sahyks (May 8, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I'll add you guys now. Just got a nuke in skidrow. Shit was hard. Stole 2 weapons along the way. got killed exactly at kill 25 lucky me. Now I only need one in highrise, derail and scrapyard. Up to 8 nukes now.



That's crazy, I don't even have one yet. 

What prestige are you?


----------



## Haohmaru (May 8, 2010)

I'm prstige 7. 8 nukes is nothing. I was watching a youtube of someone getting a nuke in scrapyard and it was his 93rd nuke!!!! Freaking unbelievable.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 8, 2010)

I think my ACR with Red dot and Grenade launcher and Model 1887 Akimbo is my favorite class now


----------



## Haohmaru (May 8, 2010)

I really like the TAR. I've been using it instead of the scar and it's pretty good. Main reason I use it now is because it has a large magazine. Low ammo of the SCAR was killing me. Never rwally tried the ACR before.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 8, 2010)

ACR is probably the most accurate Assault Rifle in the game, but its weak at close range

Which is why I always have Stopping Power on, and usually FMJ's


----------



## Haohmaru (May 8, 2010)

yeah that's one of the main reason I've vnever tried it before


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 8, 2010)

It is good though, probably my favorite gun in the game, and the only primary I have every camo and every attachment for


----------



## Nae'blis (May 8, 2010)

I think I'll probably end up selling my copy of this game in the next two weeks, which is unfortunate since I would have liked to play the new maps at least a few times. At ~25 days of play now, which is insane.


----------



## Axl Low (May 8, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> uav isn't worth the slot.   It's fine if it comes in a care package or airdrop though, imo.



actually with hardline and silenced TAR-21
Holy shit is it worth it
I have 2 UVAS then Harrier Chopper
Then my claymore got the last kill before I could call in chopper 



Creator said:


> Preditor, Harrier, and Chopper. 60% of the time, it works all the time.
> 
> Preditor almost alway gives you the Harrier. The Harrier almost alway gives you a Chopper.
> 
> ...



actually if i have five kills + pred
I will switch to a OMA Hardline class and kill some one with pred and harrier after that


----------



## Rhythmic (May 8, 2010)

I haven't played for about a week, just got on and about 5 people on scrapyard was running the marathon-lightweight class. Wasn't much trouble but  shit can get  so annoying.  IW needs to fix that up.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (May 8, 2010)

It's funny how most people on these forums play on PS3, when the game is widely preferred on the 360.


----------



## Lord Ikimichi (May 8, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> It's funny how most people on these forums play on PS3, when the game is widely preferred on the 360.



According to who? xbox is full of hackers and glitchers. Ps3 has hardly no problem compared with the massive hacking of xbox cheater ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Haohmaru (May 8, 2010)

Ikimichi I added you on PSN. 

Anyway got 10 nukes. 2 today. One in Subbase and one in Highrise. Subbase I killed the last 7 with my gun :S. Was stressing out lol. Highrise, once I got the chopper. It was easy. Just to be sure, the 10 nuke emblem is that nuke turning tingy right? I'm gonna prestige now and I don't want it all to have been for nothing


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 8, 2010)

was playing this morning, some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) teammate messed up my killstreak by getting chased and hiding right next to me, where we both promptly got shot.  6 kills wasted.


----------



## Ito (May 8, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Ikimichi I added you on PSN.
> 
> Anyway got 10 nukes. 2 today. One in Subbase and one in Highrise. Subbase I killed the last 7 with my gun :S. Was stressing out lol. Highrise, once I got the chopper. It was easy. Just to be sure, the 10 nuke emblem is that nuke turning tingy right? I'm gonna prestige now and I don't want it all to have been for nothing



Yeah, that's the reward for getting ten nukes.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 8, 2010)

Jumping online for a bit.

Not sure if anyone still plays around here.


----------



## birabudo (May 8, 2010)

anyone play on 360 and want to start a clan if so pm me


----------



## Axl Low (May 8, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> It's funny how most people on these forums play on PS3, when the game is widely preferred on the 360.



MY RED PERK IS JUGGERNAUT B--


----------



## Koppachino (May 8, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> It's funny how most people on these forums play on PS3, when the game is widely preferred on the 360.



I've heard it's full of hackers and cheaters though, it would completely ruin the game.


----------



## Axl Low (May 8, 2010)

Every game has hackers and cheaters and boosters

no big deal kill shit


----------



## Haohmaru (May 8, 2010)

I hate having to prestige. Now I need to unlock my guns again... Now that I have 10 nukes I'm not even going to bother with the nuke anymore. 5,7,9/11 ftw. 

@BrandonHeat, hahaha. Why did you stay at that one place in scrapyard (inside that piece of the plane) after you killed me there? You know I'm gonna come and get you hehe. I LMAO when that other guy from your team went there as well. 

Dude Ikimichi, how long have you been playing this game? Your ratio is great. I hate that I have never played FPS, before this game. If I'd played MW1 before, my ratio wouldn't be this crappy. Learning curve is a bitch. Getting a 2+ ratio would've been a piece of cake otherwise.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 8, 2010)

I was hoping other noobs would pass on through. I was trying to get kills with my Spas on that map but everyone kept pulling out their assault rifles on me. 

I didn't notice I was playing against you till you killed me.


----------



## Deathgun (May 8, 2010)

Deathgun iis back in action.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 8, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I was hoping other noobs would pass on through. I was trying to get kills with my Spas on that map but everyone kept pulling out their assault rifles on me.
> 
> I didn't notice I was playing against you till you killed me.


Haha you killed me 2 times in a row in rundown. But I was very unlocky. I joined when a harrier was up and I was only level 3 with prechosen classes. 

I almost never use Spas in scrapyard. It's too slow in that level. 

@Deathgun, good to know. I'll add you later. Is anyone going to game today? If you're up for some rounds, just post.


----------



## Koppachino (May 8, 2010)

^I'll be on in a bit, but I'm not sure if I have you on PSN. 

My PSN: koppachino


----------



## Haohmaru (May 8, 2010)

Cool, I'll add you. I won't be on long though. I got to get up early tomorrow.

Edit: We'll game tomorrow. Gotta go. later


----------



## narutosushi (May 8, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I was hoping other noobs would pass on through. I was trying to get kills with my Spas on that map but everyone kept pulling out their assault rifles on me.
> 
> I didn't notice I was playing against you till you killed me.



yea i know....he randomly joins in our matches....and then he kills us


----------



## Jeefus (May 8, 2010)

I love this guys commentary. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Koppachino (May 9, 2010)

My PS3 seems to be freezing a lot, ever since the latest patch. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## Deathgun (May 9, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> My PS3 seems to be freezing a lot, ever since the latest patch. Anyone else having problems?



Nope, i'm doing fine.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 9, 2010)

Just prestiged today, and holy shit AK-47 with RPG Kicks ass


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 9, 2010)

hey guys, 10th presitge lobby, you can get emblems, callsigns, blowjobs, 1600 pts.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 9, 2010)

Those are only on the Xbox 360 and they've been around for ages. You can get all sorts of hacks from those lobbies.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 9, 2010)

Man I sucked today. The silincer on the SCAR really makes it shit. My nephew was kicking my ass lol (especially in rust). I need to get everything for my TAR. It's much better with silincer then SCAR-silincer. After a week I'm almost up to 1.00 ratio. Had to freaking make 6000+ kills. Only 1200 left. 

BTW this games respawn system is so shit it's unbelievable. In Skidrow my team was freaking dominating the other team. We go up to their spawn and cause there were no free spawn places left, the other team were getting spawned in front of us the whole time. Got 90+ kills in 2 rounds. Shit was hilarious and fucked up at the same time. I actually felt bad for the other team.


----------



## Axl Low (May 9, 2010)

Yeah if you get all 3 points in Dom you fuck yourself over bad and they camp for kills


----------



## Cinthia-chan (May 9, 2010)

My dad is addicted to that game, and he's good!


----------



## Lord Ikimichi (May 9, 2010)

Haomaru I was gona join your lobby but I saw you were playing Demolition. I don't really like demolition lol. I saw the stats of the guys I added and I was a bit surprised. I would like to 1v1 you guys and do some team play.


----------



## Koppachino (May 9, 2010)

Haohmaru, you're really good. I just felt bad that your clan member had to be on the other team.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 9, 2010)

Thanks, you were good as well. I lmao when I saw our team camping in Karachi. Who the fucks camps in tdm karachi? I was actually having fun against my nephew. He was messaging me that he kicked my ass haha (he lives 2 blocks from my house). I was like I'm gonna get you back and I crushed him in Karachi. 

@Ikimichi, I tried joining you in S&D, but it was full most the time. 1v1 is boring as hell. I still don't get why people do it. The maps aren't made for people to kill eachtoher 1 on 1. About stats. Stats don't say much. I have a dude on my list and he's probably the 2nd best player I've ever played with. But like me he started with this game. So it took some time to adjust (doesn't look like this is your first time MW). If I were to play this game now with a new account. My ratio would be 2+,3+ easily. Next time you're going to play S&D invite or something.

We really need to get together and do some TDM or something we all like. Playing with random people is so frustrating. They don't cover you and sometimes they just go for the kills instead of objectives, etc.


----------



## Gecka (May 10, 2010)

Who here agrees that Harrier is overpowered and should be a 10 killstreak?

The thing has an airstrike, a hover, and it shoots down cg's, pavelows, and attack heli's.


----------



## Deathgun (May 10, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Who here agrees that Harrier is overpowered and should be a 10 killstreak?
> 
> The thing has an airstrike, a hover, and it shoots down cg's, pavelows, and attack heli's.



No, not really.

I think it's suited to be a 7 streak because it can be shot down really fast.
If your team gets owned by a harrier then your team is made out of retards.

Should the stealth bomber have a killstreak lower then 9?


----------



## Creator (May 10, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Who here agrees that Harrier is overpowered and should be a 10 killstreak?
> 
> The thing has an airstrike, a hover, and it shoots down cg's, pavelows, and attack heli's.



It is quite powerful, but to be honest, its really easy to shot down. 



Deathgun said:


> No, not really.
> 
> I think it's suited to be a 7 streak because it can be shot down really fast.
> If your team gets owned by a harrier then your team is made out of retards.
> ...



A normal Airstrike should be 5 along with Preditor, and stealth should be something like 8. Attack helicopter should be 6. 

So thats..

UAV=3
Counter UAV/Care Package/Sentry Gun=4
Preditor/Airstrike=5
Attack Heli=6
Harrier=7
Air Drop/Stealth=8
Pave Low=9
Chopper=11
EMP=13
Tac Nuke=25

Although i think EMP should be a tad bit more powerful, or lower down the ranks. Maybe 9?


----------



## Engel (May 10, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> No, not really.
> 
> I think it's suited to be a 7 streak because it can be shot down really fast.
> If your team gets owned by a harrier then your team is made out of retards.
> ...



Definitely. It's no different from the precision airstrike. It's not "silent" either, it's even louder than an airstrike.


----------



## Chemistry (May 10, 2010)

Creator said:


> So thats..
> 
> UAV=3
> Counter UAV/Care Package/Sentry Gun=4
> ...



This list looks good. I always thought EMP should be 10 though. Then it'd actually be usable.


----------



## Deathgun (May 10, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> This list looks good. I always thought EMP should be 10 though. Then it'd actually be usable.



EMP can be really annoying when you're on the receiving end.

You're HUD is completely gone, there is that distractive static on you're screen, all scope attachments are blank (save the F2000 red dot and the L86 LSW AHOG), thermal become normal, no killstreaks can be called in during the entire duration, all you're team's killstreaks that are up at the moment are destroyed, heartbeat sensor is static, claymores and C4 ect. will not detonate (can be shot), all missile launchers cant lock on (singer can recently).

Little youtube video that i liked and it's related to EPM's.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30V01Px8VOs&feature=player_embedded#!      [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 10, 2010)

the harrier got more powerful lately since it got a flare, which it didn't have b4.  but still, it's easy to shoot down. and the airstrike it brings has no direction.


----------



## Chemistry (May 10, 2010)

I like it when I get EMP'd. Everything looks cool, it makes me wanna play better, and I enjoy aiming down the messed up optics. 

Not a joke ^_^


----------



## Haohmaru (May 10, 2010)

I want that emblem! Fuck 10 nukes. I gotta get me 10 emp's.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 10, 2010)

i had a spectacular match yesterday where i pulled off some heroics.  It was domination in bailout, and in that map you pretty much have to have B to win.  Well, my stupid team spawn swapped and we traded A and B, which is win, for C which sucks.  so with the game about to be mathematically out of reach, i storm B lone wolf style.  

I won't say the tactic i use, it's my special domination jutsu. and i managed to evade at least 2 grenades and semtex and a hail of gun fire.  After capturing B i stormed the front line of the enemies and solo'd them all, headshot one drop shotter, stab his teammate.  Since i flash stepped beyond the first wave, the guy backing them up was still shooting at B flag, i totally blew him away with the 1014.  Ran towards A, laid a trap that ensured they wouldn't recapture B. 

Shortly thereafter we gained the lead and won a game we should have never been losing and then should have never been winning   I was lol'ing for like 5 minutes, patting myself on the back.


----------



## narutosushi (May 10, 2010)

@Haohmaru- Imma randomly join in your lobby and then attempt to destroy you in the match like you've done to me.....everytime


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 10, 2010)

I've decided to not buy the Stimulus Package till it lowers in price. Five maps isn't worth my $15.


----------



## Mukiru (May 10, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I've decided to not buy the Stimulus Package till it lowers in price. Five maps isn't worth my $15.



Agreed... The maps are ok.. Though I really don't like the play list once you purchase the package.. You often join matches with the same new maps that are quite small like Salvage or whatever is called.. I haven't played Scrapyard nor Skidrow in a long time. Still, I love this game.


----------



## narutosushi (May 10, 2010)

I'm just too lazy to buy them


----------



## Undercovermc (May 10, 2010)

@Mukiru Do you have Astro A40's?


----------



## Mukiru (May 10, 2010)

Sadly noo... I wanted one, But i only have a TurtleBeach x31.


----------



## Engel (May 10, 2010)

Mukiru said:


> Agreed... The maps are ok.. Though I really don't like the play list once you purchase the package.. You often join matches with the same new maps that are quite small like Salvage or whatever is called.. I haven't played Scrapyard nor Skidrow in a long time. Still, I love this game.



I hate to say it, but I agree. Hopefully they'll fade the new maps out to where they occur just as often as the older maps.


----------



## Mukiru (May 10, 2010)

Well that's why they patch things up.. Maybe in time the game would be the game we all want.


----------



## Engel (May 10, 2010)

Why did double XP have to stop?


----------



## Mukiru (May 10, 2010)

IT is just an event actually.. Oh well!! I wish it would go back soon


----------



## Engel (May 10, 2010)

Mukiru said:


> IT is just an event actually.. Oh well!! I wish it would go back soon



I knew that. It doesn't deduct from it's awesomeness, though.

I was really enjoying those 1,000 point kills in S&D.


----------



## Mukiru (May 10, 2010)

Engel said:


> I knew that. It doesn't deduct from it's awesomeness, though.
> 
> I was really enjoying those 1,000 point kills in S&D.



Waaa we share the same thoughts..


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2010)

I'm sick of pub matches. Anyone want to play some private matches?


----------



## Mukiru (May 10, 2010)

Dang if only you guys were using the 360 haha


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 10, 2010)

Mukiru said:


> Dang if only you guys were using the 360 haha



The 360 players are pretty much just me, Gecka, Undercovermc, and Narutosimpson. Haven't played with Undercovermc nor Narutosimpson (give your GT sucka!) but played some good games with Gecka aka "Clutch".


----------



## Mukiru (May 10, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> The 360 players are pretty much just me, Gecka, Undercovermc, and Narutosimpson. Haven't played with Undercovermc nor Narutosimpson (give your GT sucka!) but played some good games with Gecka aka "Clutch".



Hahahaha!! Mukiru.. is the name


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 10, 2010)

I'm playing mostly SSFIV now but I still play MW2 from time to time so send me an invite and we'll play sometime.


----------



## Mukiru (May 10, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I'm playing mostly SSFIV now but I still play MW2 from time to time so send me an invite and we'll play sometime.



Yea sure thing!


----------



## Haohmaru (May 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure undercover is for the ps3.

@Deathgun, ggs bro. You're one good camper haha. One time you got my back and I didn't even know you were there (estate). You camoflage well grasshopper. TDM was fun as well. Got some pretty good kills in skidrow. I got 4 in a row when they were coming through the main building. I was pretty lucky with the last kill cause my last bullet actually killed the guy lol. 

@BH, Nakas, Kappachino and bro, lol didn't do so well. Better next time. We were against a bunch of campers though. Camping in TDM. I still don't get it. Now if it were S&D.


@Ikimichi, join our party next time. We owned in S&D. The more the merrier. 



narutosushi said:


> @Haohmaru- Imma randomly join in your lobby and then attempt to destroy you in the match like you've done to me.....everytime


Lol that was one time. Don't hold a grudge  I'm on your side. Team NF  unless I'm playing with my friends then it's team CUYK


----------



## narutosushi (May 10, 2010)

lol i was horrible in all of the matches today, that one guy got a nuke camping up at the top window


----------



## Ito (May 10, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm pretty sure undercover is for the ps3.
> 
> @Deathgun, ggs bro. You're one good camper haha. One time you got my back and I didn't even know you were there (estate). You camoflage well grasshopper. TDM was fun as well. Got some pretty good kills in skidrow. I got 4 in a row when they were coming through the main building. I was pretty lucky with the last kill cause my last bullet actually killed the guy lol.
> 
> ...


You... traitor! 

But add me, everyone.

PSN: Zemaro


----------



## Haohmaru (May 10, 2010)

So that's were he was. I was killing one sniper time after time thinking it was him. What amazed me even more that aside from our NF team, nobody else would shoot the damn CG down. Bunch of noobs. At least go CB then. I would've shot it down, but I was too busy looking for that freaking camper sniper.

@Ito, ooh. I thought you were on the xbox. Cool, I'll add you tomorrow. Team NF is growing. Soon it'll be a forced to be reckoned with lol.

Only 700 more positive kills and my k/d will finally be 1.00. It was 0.74 when I started :S. HDMI cable did help a lot though. Playing MW2 on 480p (or whatever the standard resolution is) sucks.

Edit: BTW have you guys ever nukes in TDM? I got up to cg, but I run out of time..


----------



## Gecka (May 10, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> The 360 players are pretty much just me, Gecka, Undercovermc, and Narutosimpson. Haven't played with Undercovermc nor Narutosimpson (give your GT sucka!) but played some good games with Gecka aka "Clutch".



I do what I can

So mukiru?

adding

my GT is AlphaRaptorXI


----------



## Undercovermc (May 10, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> The 360 players are pretty much just me, Gecka, Undercovermc, and Narutosimpson. Haven't played with Undercovermc nor Narutosimpson (give your GT sucka!) but played some good games with Gecka aka "Clutch".



I'm a PS3 player.


----------



## Bakapanda (May 10, 2010)

I'm a 360


----------



## Gecka (May 10, 2010)

panda what's your GT?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 10, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> The 360 players are pretty much just me, Gecka, Undercovermc, and Narutosimpson. Haven't played with Undercovermc nor Narutosimpson (give your GT sucka!) but played some good games with Gecka aka "Clutch".



you guys can add me: superbadhatter, but u have to tell me your NF ID when u add, cause i don't add strangers.  And i do weird shit when i play, get ready for that if you play with me


----------



## Axl Low (May 11, 2010)

Im on Xbox but I usually Lone wolf it in FFA
But I usually play CTD/HCTD/3rd Person Tact with a team
XBLGT: GB Johnny


----------



## Koppachino (May 11, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Edit: BTW have you guys ever nukes in TDM? I got up to cg, but I run out of time..



One of the few times I actually set a nuke and got close to it (20 kill streak), the game ended.



Ito said:


> You... traitor!
> 
> But add me, everyone.
> 
> PSN: Zemaro



Adding.


----------



## Bakapanda (May 11, 2010)

Gecka said:


> panda what's your GT?



CodyPandaBear 

Don't mock, there is a story behind it


----------



## Gecka (May 11, 2010)

gonna get on again later, but gotta finish up world history hw


----------



## Deathgun (May 11, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Edit: BTW have you guys ever nukes in TDM? I got up to cg, but I run out of time..



I got one on MTDM ones, it was on estate i think with a silenced M16 with holographic. I was not even camping in that match. It was easy ones i got my AC-130.



> @Deathgun, ggs bro. You're one good camper haha. One time you got my back and I didn't even know you were there (estate). You camoflage well grasshopper.






Being a ninja is my specialty.
And i'm one with a gun.

   me>    <them.


----------



## Gecka (May 11, 2010)

I'm starting to love the "anti-tryhard" class

pretty much a quickscope sniper with a throwing knife

tryhard class being silenced ump rusher


----------



## Creator (May 11, 2010)

Well i am convinced the Ak47 is the best gun in the game. I mean seriously. I just went 25-0, well more like 27-2 with Ak47 no attachment.


----------



## Deathgun (May 11, 2010)

Man i just can't keep my own promises. I said i wouldn't bother with the nuke till tenth prestige but i just could not resist to launch one just now.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 11, 2010)

Lol nukes are fun in some levels. In others it's too troublesome. BTW your akimbo silenced handgun is awesome. Reminds me of hitman. The enemies don't know what hit them. 

I lolled when you messaged, bomb is somewhere at bomb A. I was like damn that's way too far. I'll just kill the opponents hehe.

I got up to 22 or 23 in highrise, but I ran out of time :S. At least I got game winning kill with chopper. Funny thing is I was using my CG in their respawn (I was behind that counter in one building, proning.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 11, 2010)

Well played NF.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 11, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Well played NF.



lol, it is my first, usually cause FPS are boring to me.  The biggest draw to mw2 for me was people actually died when you shot them and they couldn't "jump out of the way of bullets" like halo.  I hated that shit in halo, i'd be shooting dudes and they'd jump and shoot me and i'd die.  that rarely happens in mw2 (although marathon almost makes it happen)


----------



## Deathgun (May 11, 2010)

Creator said:


> Well i am convinced the Ak47 is the best gun in the game. I mean seriously. I just went 25-0, well more like 27-2 with Ak47 no attachment.



Fucking *this*.

got to lv. 70 prestige 7 here i come and the think is a beast.

Strong, accurate, good fire rate and good iron sights.


----------



## The Scientist (May 11, 2010)

got the stimulus maps. I like the old maps of course. of the new ones, I like storm the most. reminds me of the cod4 map with rain - downpour I think is what its called. non of the new maps are as bad as it seems, once you figure them out. bailout and salvage are both decent.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 11, 2010)

i never prestiged cause i don't wanna go without the AK.  more than any other AR it's like a weed whacker of other players.



The Scientist said:


> got the stimulus maps. I like the old maps of course. of the new ones, I like storm the most. reminds me of the cod4 map with rain - downpour I think is what its called. non of the new maps are as bad as it seems, once you figure them out. bailout and salvage are both decent.



bailout and crash are probably my favorite of the map packs.  overgrown has grown on me, but it's still only OK with me. storm and salvage have their moments.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 11, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> lol, it is my first, usually cause FPS are boring to me.  The biggest draw to mw2 for me was people actually died when you shot them and they couldn't "jump out of the way of bullets" like halo.  I hated that shit in halo, i'd be shooting dudes and they'd jump and shoot me and i'd die.  that rarely happens in mw2 (although marathon almost makes it happen)


Goldeneye 007, Team Fortress 2, Timesplitters, Wolfenstein, and Doom are all great FPS games you should try out.
MW2 basically employs no skill in the fact that you can barely avoid bullets.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 11, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I'm a PS3 player.



Well fuck.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 11, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Goldeneye 007, Team Fortress 2, Timesplitters, Wolfenstein, and Doom are all great FPS games you should try out.
> MW2 basically employs no skill in the fact that you can barely avoid bullets.



what do u mean u can't avoid bullets, that's a fact- u can't dodge bullets irl.  Not jump out of the path of bullets like in halo.  Halo reach is supposed to change the halo games to be more like mw2 in the sense, but it's too late as far as i'm concerned, not interested in halo no mo'.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 11, 2010)

You can't really bring realism into the debate because the COD games are far from realistic. The fact that you can kill people quickly makes the game more fun, but it also increases the advantage of having a better connection. 

In Halo, the connection isn't that much of an issue because everyone has more health. To get the kill you have to outmanoeuvre the other player and aim for the head for a quicker kill. In COD, you just need to have the quicker draw (or stand behind cover). I prefer COD to Halo, but it doesn't take as much skill.

*ED!*t: I don't own an Xbox 360, but I've played Halo before.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 11, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> what do u mean u can't avoid bullets, that's a fact- u can't dodge bullets irl.  Not jump out of the path of bullets like in halo.  Halo reach is supposed to change the halo games to be more like mw2 in the sense, but it's too late as far as i'm concerned, not interested in halo no mo'.



This game isn't even close to being realistic.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 11, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> You can't really bring realism into the debate because the COD games are far from realistic. The fact that you can kill people quickly makes the game more fun, but it also increases the advantage of having a better connection.
> 
> In Halo, the connection isn't that much of an issue because everyone has more health. To get the kill you have to outmanoeuvre the other player and aim for the head for a quicker kill. In COD, you just need to have the quicker draw (or stand behind cover).
> 
> ...



outmaneuver= jump?  Cause that's what i'm talking about, i'd be playing halo, shooting at guys from any distance, and they would hop away like nothing happened, it was retarded. That's pretty much never happened to me in mw2, and i like that more. 



CodyEatsComets said:


> This game isn't even close to being realistic.



never said it was realistic buddy.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 11, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> outmaneuver= jump?  Cause that's what i'm talking about, i'd be playing halo, shooting at guys from any distance, and they would hop away like nothing happened, it was retarded. That's pretty much never happened to me in mw2, and i like that more.



That proves that it takes more skill to kill someone in Halo than it does in MW2. You have to be consistently accurate to take someone down, not lucky. I'm not saying that you should prefer Halo, just that it takes more skill.


----------



## narutosushi (May 11, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> So that's were he was. I was killing one sniper time after time thinking it was him. What amazed me even more that aside from our NF team, nobody else would shoot the damn CG down. Bunch of noobs. At least go CB then. I would've shot it down, but I was too busy looking for that freaking camper sniper.
> 
> @Ito, ooh. I thought you were on the xbox. Cool, I'll add you tomorrow. Team NF is growing. Soon it'll be a forced to be reckoned with lol.
> 
> ...



I've gotten one on Ground War TDM


----------



## Ito (May 11, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> So that's were he was. I was killing one sniper time after time thinking it was him. What amazed me even more that aside from our NF team, nobody else would shoot the damn CG down. Bunch of noobs. At least go CB then. I would've shot it down, but I was too busy looking for that freaking camper sniper.
> 
> @Ito, ooh. I thought you were on the xbox. Cool, I'll add you tomorrow. Team NF is growing. Soon it'll be a forced to be reckoned with lol.
> 
> ...


My only nukes have come from TDM.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 11, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> That proves that it takes more skill to kill someone in Halo than it does in MW2. You have to be consistently accurate to take someone down, not lucky. I'm not saying that you should prefer Halo, just that it takes more skill.



i don't think so, those halo dudes would hop away, spam hop and u don't get killed, it was bull.  anywho...


----------



## Lord Ikimichi (May 11, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> This list looks good. I always thought EMP should be 10 though. Then it'd actually be usable.



No Emp is right. If anything it might even go higher. Disabling all air support with any attachments to weapons is a huge boost and it lasts a good while. If emp were lower than 15 every game would be spammed with them and I would rage my f*ckin eyes out lol.

For anyone who wants to play with me I like groundwar, headquaters, search and destroy, and team death match.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 11, 2010)

^and 1vs1  About that. I'm not going to play 1vs1. I don't see the point of going through the whole map just to find 1 person..

@Ito, Cool

@Narutosushi, does groundwar TDM have a different timelimit as TDM express? Cause I always play TDM express.

Got 1 EMP so far. Getting an EMP is such a bitch. 15 kills is too much. They should bring it back to 13 or 11..


----------



## Undercovermc (May 11, 2010)

The max kill limit is 100 in Ground War TDM, so you have a higher chance of getting a 25 killstreak.

As for the getting the EMP, are you using Harrier - CG - EMP?


----------



## Haohmaru (May 11, 2010)

yes I am using Harrier - CG - EMP


----------



## Gecka (May 11, 2010)

I just pulled off an awesome quick swing scope


----------



## Haohmaru (May 11, 2010)

Oh do explain


----------



## Axl Low (May 11, 2010)

Yo Gecka add me on XBL


----------



## Gecka (May 11, 2010)

Salvage, I'm adjacent to the large blue platform from the window room, I see a guy, a turn a little to my left, swing right while scoping in, shoot, scope out...

*FIRST BLOOD*


----------



## Haohmaru (May 11, 2010)

ahaaa. I've seen people do that in Highrise. Sweet. Looks pretty difficult to do. You have to get the angle and timing right. I hate you snipers lol.


----------



## Gecka (May 11, 2010)

eh, don't always snipe, but it's fun on search


----------



## Rhythmic (May 11, 2010)

Just wondering, do most of the players here on NF camp or run-n-gun?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 11, 2010)

I usually rush until I get my first killstreak, then I play defensively while it builds up to my final killstreak. Once I've used my final killstreak, I rush again until I die, then I rinse and repeat.


----------



## Axl Low (May 11, 2010)

I am split.
I camp if I snipe
I usually run and wait / hold areas with assault rifles
But if I have my mini uzi and Marathon Light Ninja
Im running


----------



## Gecka (May 11, 2010)

i'm usually out and about


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 11, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I am split.
> I camp if I snipe
> I usually run and wait / hold areas with assault rifles
> But if I have my mini uzi and Marathon Light Ninja
> Im running



This. Though sometimes I'll run all over the map regardless of weapon but it's usually on the large ass maps. Gotta get Marathon and Lightweight leveled somehow.

EDIT: Forgot how easy it is to get punished running around in HCTDM...


----------



## Chemistry (May 11, 2010)

Camp with everything.

Rush with everything.


Yes I am rushing your shit down with a throwing knife. I am also camping that corridor with a throwing knife.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 12, 2010)

I just finished the campaign on Veteran... I am somewhat disappoint. I guess one of the important things is that I don't see myself replaying the campaign for shits and giggles, it's a chore more than anything else.

**

What do other people think about the campaign? I just need to hear other opinions.


----------



## Lord Ikimichi (May 12, 2010)

1v1 is a good gauge on your skills and reactive capacity in a match but some people are better team players. Send me some invites from time to time and we'll see in a team atmosphere then.


----------



## Axl Low (May 12, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Camp with everything.
> 
> Rush with everything.
> 
> ...



Chem is a damn Ninja D:
Kunai everywhere 
Do you by chance use Ibuki in SSF4? 



Nae'blis said:


> I just finished the campaign on Veteran... I am somewhat disappoint. I guess one of the important things is that I don't see myself replaying the campaign for shits and giggles, it's a chore more than anything else.
> 
> What do other people think about the campaign? I just need to hear other opinions.



The campaign was short as fuck.
Seriously on veteran I did the entire campaign in a single 6 hour sitting and 3 days before that I beat the entire campaign on recruit in 4 hours.

Campaign was fun, story telling was good. BUT IT WAS SHORT AS FUCK.
Spec ops sorta made up for it because of the retarded shit you could do in there


----------



## dream (May 12, 2010)

So I just started playing COD4 for pc.  It be far more epic than MW2 ever was and is superior to BC2.


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 12, 2010)

These days, I have to use a more defensive (camping) approach since my current connection is inferior to what I used to have. I find rushing works best with four bars. 

PS: We need more Russian commentators. 

[YOUTUBE]qjQa-M36seM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pintsize (May 12, 2010)

Been a fan of Bling/Cold Blood/Ninja lately, with silencers and sights on the AK 47 and M1014 lately. Anyone else a fan of that combo? 

Got my first 10 kill streak using that


----------



## Deathgun (May 12, 2010)

Pintsize said:


> Been a fan of Bling/Cold Blood/Ninja lately, with silencers and sights on the AK 47 and M1014 lately. Anyone else a fan of that combo?
> 
> Got my first 10 kill streak using that



I am without a doubt a stealth user if such a option in present in any game.

So you can say i'm a camper, but i simply prefer to stay unnoticed for as long as possible. It has given me all my nukes (16) save two of them (makes 14).

Do this amidst the chaos you often see in a GW and you can really destroy them all without them even knowing were you are.


----------



## The Scientist (May 12, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> Just wondering, do most of the players here on NF camp or run-n-gun?



I mostly run and gun. sometimes I patrol a section of the map. I don't usually camp, unless I am sniping.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (May 12, 2010)

I mostly run and gun but when snipe tend to camp kill a couple then ran to other spot.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 12, 2010)

Just wondering what are the ideal perks for running around the map? I usually use scav-lightweight-commando on m4, ACR, and AK sets and end up with an average record of 23-13. Really want to cut down on my deaths and raise my kd up more.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 12, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> Just wondering, do most of the players here on NF camp or run-n-gun?


I rush, but I make sure I have cover and people can't get my back. I hate getting knifed in the back 

^stop using ACR with lightweight or for running around. Imo ACR should be used with stopping power. Damage sucks, so you need all the power you can get. Other then that I think ACR is a defensive weapon. It should be used from a distance while camping/defending. Instead of lightweight, just go with marathon. I don't know which type of games you play (TDM, Demo, S&D etc). I never use scavenger with TDM. I use it on demo. I only use scavenger when I'm going for the nuke. But if you want to run around, you're better of with marathon imo. I would go with marathon, stopping power, commando, AK if I were you. Definitely easy kills with that setup. Some of my friends have an asshole class with UMP silenced, lightweight, marathon, commando. Shit is so cheap. You'll never win a knife fight. That class in demo is freaking ridiculous, once they get you in your spawn.

My setup now is: SCAR or TAR both silenced, slight of hand/marathon, stopping power, commando. I use slight of hand with SCAR, since I run out of ammo pretty fast. TAR has a big magazine so you can marathon better with it.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 12, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I rush, but I make sure I have cover and people can't get my back. I hate getting knifed in the back



So what perks do you mostly rely on for rushing?


----------



## Haohmaru (May 12, 2010)

TAR/SCAR, Marathon, stopping power, commando.


----------



## Jeefus (May 12, 2010)

I run and gun....the only time i slow down on the throttle is when in team deathmatch..don't want to die to much...

I tend to die a lot but i'm a go getter!! I usually don't bother with killstreaks cause I go go go. Gotta work on that


----------



## Newton (May 12, 2010)

Rushing is where its at 

Marathon pro for most guns

SOH Pro for Snipers


----------



## Rhythmic (May 12, 2010)

Yeah the ump45 class is is cheap and abused too much. I used to use it from time to time but I've been seeing it a lot more recently. I only use it now when half or most of the opposing team's using it. Shit can get so annoying. I moslty play tdm cpt and demo. Yeah I realize that about ACR now. I started this game not as a rusher and didn't play aggressively til lately. ACR was my main primary gun but I'm starting to run and gun a bit more now. 

Hey mind if I add you haohmaru? I can def. learn some tricks playing with you lol.


----------



## Deathgun (May 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> Rushing is where its at
> 
> Marathon pro for most guns
> 
> SOH Pro for Snipers



Look who's back from the dead connection.


----------



## The Scientist (May 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> Rushing is where its at
> 
> Marathon pro for most guns
> 
> SOH Pro for Snipers



I noticed you haven't been online for like 14 days. whats up?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> Rushing is where its at
> 
> Marathon pro for most guns
> 
> SOH Pro for Snipers



You said you would be back one week ago, so where are you?


----------



## Jeefus (May 12, 2010)

Ever since the devastating floods that hit my area last about two weeks ago, I have had problems staying connected to PSN. I will have to fight with the thing for about 30-45mins until it seems to stabilize then I no long have any trouble.  

I don't think it's my actual service because I can get on both computers and open up warcraft without any trouble. 

Is it possible it could be the ps3?? What do ya'll think? Any suggestions?


----------



## Ito (May 12, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> Ever since the devastating floods that hit my area last about two weeks ago, I have had problems staying connected to PSN. I will have to fight with the thing for about 30-45mins until it seems to stabilize then I no long have any trouble.
> 
> I don't think it's my actual service because I can get on both computers and open up warcraft without any trouble.
> 
> Is it possible it could be the ps3?? What do ya'll think? Any suggestions?



Try going to "Network Settings" and resetting everything.


----------



## Jeefus (May 12, 2010)

hmmmm good idea... not sure how to reset everything though


----------



## Pintsize (May 12, 2010)

Man, I used to love the ridiculous accuracy of the ACR... until I hit a guy three or four times in HARDCORE and he didn't die (granted, I was using a silencer, but still). Not only that, but since it was long range, he had time to move out of my line of sight, appear somewhere else, and snipe me.

Gah, that gun hits like a bitch.


----------



## Ito (May 12, 2010)

Pintsize said:


> Man, I used to love the ridiculous accuracy of the ACR... until I hit a guy three or four times in HARDCORE and he didn't die (granted, I was using a silencer, but still). Not only that, but since it was long range, he had time to move out of my line of sight, appear somewhere else, and snipe me.
> 
> Gah, that gun hits like a bitch.



I noticed that, too. I attached a holographic sight to it instead, and I found that the ACR is a one-hit-kill in hardcore team deathmatch without a silencer.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 12, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> You said you would be back one week ago, so where are you?



I'm still waiting on a SOS message from team NF, until I see that I won't be back to carry help you guys.


----------



## narutosushi (May 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Look who's back from the dead connection.



Looks like hes gone again....


----------



## Koppachino (May 12, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm still waiting on a SOS message from team NF, until I see that I won't be back to carry help you guys.



SOS!

Taking up space.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 12, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> Yeah the ump45 class is is cheap and abused too much. I used to use it from time to time but I've been seeing it a lot more recently. I only use it now when half or most of the opposing team's using it. Shit can get so annoying. I moslty play tdm cpt and demo. Yeah I realize that about ACR now. I started this game not as a rusher and didn't play aggressively til lately. ACR was my main primary gun but I'm starting to run and gun a bit more now.
> 
> Hey mind if I add you haohmaru? I can def. learn some tricks playing with you lol.


Sure, I'll add you tomorrow. I'm not that good, so don't go expecting a pro or anything like that hehe. I'm just an average player that has tested pretty much every gun and setup. 

Totally forgot to add Ito as well. Sorry my bad. Was having too much fun playing with friends today. Sorry I couldn't join any of your games guys. 
Did anyone ever get a nuke 2 times in a row in a single match? Hahah I laughed my ass of. Demo in Highrise. I get a nuke in the first round. Decide not to use it. I get harrier strike at the end of round 1. Use it in round 2, get CG. And wtf, I get another nuke LMAO. So there I am with 2 nukes. I was like wtf. Didn't even know that was possible. So at the end of round 2 I use it and when I try to use the 2nd nuke it says nuke already inbound lol. Priceless. What's even funnier is that I got another nuke after that match in Terminal. So 3 consecutive nukes. I felt sorry for the opponent though. Most of them had just prestiged (prestige 3 and 2 most of em) and didn't have cold blood. And the ones that did didn't have the time to shoot it down, cause my friends are the bomb lol. 

Going for the EMP eblem now. I already have 5 of em. 15 kills is a lot, but once you get cg it's easy. I already have the chick magnet title. What more can a man wish for 

How did your TDM matches go team NF?


----------



## Koppachino (May 13, 2010)

^Getting the EMP emblem is a joke for you, popping out 2 nukes in a match. Once I get m16 I'll try and get my first nuke.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 13, 2010)

Nah not really. It really depend who your playing with and against. More so on against. Sometimes my harrier doesn't even get one kill, cause people are equiped with RPG's or my CG doesn't even get to the site, cause it gets shot down. Small levels like Highrise and Terminal are perfect cause your teammates can kill the rocket launchers and let you get the rest of the kills. Anyway, getting 2 nukes was more luck then skill I think. Opponents, just weren't that good.

Also got my ratio to 1.00 finally. It's the first time that I'm in the positive on this account. It really took ages to get it up to 1.00, but I'm finally there.

BWT did your bro tell you about my fail in Wasteland TDM? It was embarresing haha. Your bro was shot down and was barely hanging to his life in final stand. So kills someone and I'm like. Oh ah red dot blinked on the radar. Lets go there and see what's up. So he freaking gets the game winning kill on final stand nonetheless. It was pathetic. He broke my gaming hard. I almost wanted to quit the game lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> SOS!
> 
> Taking up space.



I didn't see this message till now.

*Sadly looks down at Koppa's dead body in MW2* 

I'll be on today. time for me to return for a bit.


----------



## zebas1 (May 13, 2010)

Best No Scope Montage, 


made by me, please comment and subscribe my youtube channel


----------



## Rhythmic (May 13, 2010)

zebas1 said:


> Best No Scope Montage,
> 
> 
> made by me, please comment and subscribe my youtube channel



It was great, how long did it take to compile all these clips? And wow, the people in Skidrow cannot gun at all .


----------



## zebas1 (May 13, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> It was great, how long did it take to compile all these clips? And wow, the people in Skidrow cannot gun at all .



I think it was 1 week, 

if you enjoyed it you should also watch my other 4 montages

I recommend my throwing knife and semtex stuck


----------



## Gene (May 13, 2010)

So I heard you guys like map packs.


----------



## Jeefus (May 13, 2010)

zebas1 said:


> I think it was 1 week,
> 
> if you enjoyed it you should also watch my other 4 montages
> 
> I recommend my throwing knife and semtex stuck




wow great montages. I'll rep ya when I can give some out again lol


----------



## Koppachino (May 13, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> BWT did your bro tell you about my fail in Wasteland TDM? It was embarresing haha. Your bro was shot down and was barely hanging to his life in final stand. So kills someone and I'm like. Oh ah red dot blinked on the radar. Lets go there and see what's up. So he freaking gets the game winning kill on final stand nonetheless. It was pathetic. He broke my gaming hard. I almost wanted to quit the game lol.



lol I asked about it when I met him today, apparently he didn't know you were in the game until the end. I would be pissed too if I were you. =P


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 13, 2010)

another map pack? holy shit.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 13, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> lol I asked about it when I met him today, apparently he didn't know you were in the game until the end. I would be pissed too if I were you. =P


A lot of people don't even know I join them lol. I was playing with Ikimichi today and I killed him a couple times and he got me a couple of times as well. We both ended first in domination (he won though). Afterwards he was like: were you in the same game? Well duh. You shot me like 2 times, I got you a couple of times as well and I was on top of my team. Ggs Ikimichi. I sucked at Karachi. I don't know what went wrong. I think it was because of the silincer. Takes away a lot of damage. I was lolling hard in Wasteland groundwar. Both my harrier and pavelow were up and they didn't even try to shoot it down.


----------



## Koppachino (May 13, 2010)

Ah.

Use Steam, although I don't know how to use it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 13, 2010)

dang, i had to change the clan tag, people were scared to play NF


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 13, 2010)

last game for me, i gotta get soeme things done.


----------



## Jeefus (May 14, 2010)

So....were ya'll talking on here while playing at the same time????


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 14, 2010)

Those guys served us a massive dose of "granada!" and boom.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 14, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Those guys served us a massive dose of "granada!" and boom.



those guys sucked.  They just shelled every flag, from "over there", non stop. and we still beat them 2 out of 3.

most of them were danger close too.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 14, 2010)

Should have stayed a bit and tried out S&D with us.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 14, 2010)

s&D not really my game, i woulda messed u's up.  I do ground war and demolition mostly.  Maybe HTD.  My classes are all built for those games.

I might go on later, but i have just way too much to do tonight.


----------



## Gecka (May 14, 2010)

damn, those hacked tenths handed us our asses


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 14, 2010)

That they did. They rushed us hard. Least we held up alright on Underpass...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 14, 2010)

u think there was a lag switcher in the highrise match?  I don't know how to tell, but it started lagging real bad out of the blue.  messed us up more than them.


----------



## Gecka (May 14, 2010)

Doesn't help that they were using g18's half the time

But yeah, they all rushed harder than any other team I've gone against.


----------



## Jeefus (May 14, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> u think there was a lag switcher in the highrise match?  I don't know how to tell, but it started lagging real bad out of the blue.  messed us up more than them.




I have a feeling more and more people are beginning to use one of these.  Of course it didn't help to have Household Hacker as a featured video on youtube's home page.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 14, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> I have a feeling more and more people are beginning to use one of these.  Of course it didn't help to have Household Hacker as a featured video on youtube's home page.



my biggest clue is when the game starts lagging at the same time it turns lopsided, and all out of the blue if a game wasn't laggin b4.  but i can't be 100% sure.


----------



## Vault (May 14, 2010)

Gettng my ACR again pek Shit was so orgasmic, 171 kills in 5 games ha


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 14, 2010)

Another ACR lover? Thank god, I thought I was the only one here


----------



## Man in Black (May 14, 2010)

Hey can you guys add me my PSN is BreadHasFallen

I just got MW2 for PS3 (had it for 360) and I don't really have anyone to play with.


----------



## Koppachino (May 14, 2010)

I'll add you in a bit, PSN is same as my NF name.

Haohmaru, I'll be back on in a while, just have some work to finish off.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 14, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> I'll add you in a bit, PSN is same as my NF name.
> 
> Haohmaru, I'll be back on in a while, just have some work to finish off.



Are you getting back on? I managed to fix my Nat type haha.


----------



## sasori54 (May 14, 2010)

cod4 was way better than mod2


----------



## Haohmaru (May 14, 2010)

I'm done for today. Too bad the games were so laggy or else I would've played more with you guys. I had a lot of lag in the games I played with you Rythmic. Did you see my CG in TDM highrise? I couldn't even kill them normally, cause it was so laggy.

I finally got the emp emblem. I'm never gonna use it again. So shitty. It's not like you're going to time it exactly when there's enemy harriers and shit around. And I don't mind HBS enemies much. I'm gonna finish my pavelow challenge. After that it's Stealthbomber time.


----------



## Deathgun (May 15, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I'm done for today. Too bad the games were so laggy or else I would've played more with you guys. I had a lot of lag in the games I played with you Rythmic. Did you see my CG in TDM highrise? I couldn't even kill them normally, cause it was so laggy.
> 
> I finally got the emp emblem. I'm never gonna use it again. So shitty. It's not like you're going to time it exactly when there's enemy harriers and shit around. And I don't mind HBS enemies much. I'm gonna finish my pavelow challenge. After that it's Stealthbomber time.



You didn't get all of those yet?  

The last emblem i need is the nuke.

Also scrambler pro is the anti-camper's best friend. (especially in hardcore.)


----------



## Koppachino (May 15, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> Are you getting back on? I managed to fix my Nat type haha.



Sorry, had too much work. Glad you fixed it though, I need to play with you soon.



Deathgun said:


> You didn't get all of those yet?
> 
> The last emblem i need is the nuke.
> 
> Also scrambler pro is the anti-camper's best friend. (especially in hardcore.)



What does scrambler pro do? I usually stop when I see someone near me is using scrambler, seems contradictory.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 15, 2010)

scrambler pro -increase detonation of claymore to 3 seconds or something.  So u really shouldn't get killed by claymores anymore.  but yeah, when my radar gets scrambled i already check my back.


----------



## Bakapanda (May 15, 2010)

What the new maps will be if anyone is interested


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 15, 2010)

New maps look interesting. Most likely be priced at $15 as well since the Stimulus Pack sold real well at that price.


----------



## Deathgun (May 15, 2010)

I think i will like the carnival one.


----------



## Skylit (May 15, 2010)

Trailer Park looks a little bit like scrapyard.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 15, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Most likely be priced at $15 as well since the Stimulus Pack sold real well at that price.



Which is wierd. I've read several sites, several people, a while back complaining about that price tag, then the pack goes on to sell 2.5 mill units in one week. 

The Carnival's looking good. The Trailer park and Strike somewhat reminds me of Scrapyard and Karachi.


----------



## Jeefus (May 15, 2010)

Are the new map packs a one time fee?


----------



## dream (May 15, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> Are the new map packs a one time fee?



:rofl:rofl

LOL.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 15, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> Are the new map packs a one time fee?



No, every time you play in em, you gatta pay $15...


----------



## narutosushi (May 15, 2010)

Finally got another nuke


----------



## Skylit (May 15, 2010)

Got a 25 - killstreak yesterday; hadn't nuke equipped and the list still says my best is 17 - wtf?!


----------



## Gecka (May 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]XO5qWBGn7q8[/YOUTUBE]

Holy fuck

the second one on terminal

fucking badass


----------



## Ito (May 15, 2010)

The M21 EBR is amazing.


----------



## Awesome (May 15, 2010)

The M21 is for snipers who can't get it right the first time.


----------



## Ito (May 15, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> The M21 is for snipers who can't get it right the first time.



No way. It's by far the best sniper rifle. It's steady, effective, and cool looking.


----------



## Creator (May 15, 2010)

Skylit said:


> Got a 25 - killstreak yesterday; hadn't nuke equipped and the list still says my best is 17 - wtf?!



Did you get it with a kill streak? 

Pave Low's kills doesnt add towards your kill streak.


----------



## Skylit (May 15, 2010)

Creator said:


> Did you get it with a kill streak?
> 
> Pave Low's kills doesnt add towards your kill streak.



nope/yeah. got the last ten kills with cg


----------



## Deathgun (May 15, 2010)

Skylit said:


> nope/yeah. got the last ten kills with cg



Strange, my pavelow did.


----------



## Gecka (May 15, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> The M21 is for snipers who can't get it right the first time.



This this this this this this this this this this fucking this

M21 makes me rage so fucking hard

at least make that thing a 3 hit kill or something


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2010)

*Sigh* 

Spinning like ballerinas before they shoot someone is just stupid, damn ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to go back to ice skating.


----------



## Gecka (May 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Spinning like ballerinas before they shoot someone is just stupid, damn ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to go back to ice skating.



You mad?


----------



## Ito (May 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Spinning like ballerinas before they shoot someone is just stupid, damn ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to go back to ice skating.



Agreed. I don't know why the no-scopers think it's so cool.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 15, 2010)

u guys gotta leave me out of tdm games if u wanna win. on ground war it's a little better, cause the score goes to 10k, but in general i'm not big on tdm.


----------



## Deathgun (May 15, 2010)

Ito said:


> Agreed. I don't know why the no-scopers think it's so cool.



It's there way of showing how 1337 they are. I like to humiliate people by using stealth, like ninja defusing.

Reaction to spinning no-scope: "OOOooOHHH, thatzz wazz so pwned right there.".

Reaction to Ninja defuse (Personal experience ): Enemy: "WHAT THE HELLL!!!11!!" "OHH MY GOD MAN!!" "What the fuck happend?!!".

Allied: *lol'd* "dude that was sooo bad"   "that was so sneaky *lol's*"
                     Or just one big lol fest.

So what's more humiliating too you?


----------



## Gecka (May 15, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> It's there way of showing how 1337 they are. I like to humiliate people by using stealth, like ninja defusing.
> 
> Reaction to spinning no-scope: "OOOooOHHH, thatzz wazz so pwned right there.".
> 
> ...



Getting messaged is the worst


----------



## Ito (May 15, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Getting messaged is the worst



I actually want this to happen to me. I'm pretty confident that I'll be able to kill them before I turn around and they slash my face.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2010)

Gecka said:


> You mad?



Mad, nah.

More like disgusted.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 15, 2010)

Cocky 360's and quickscopers don't annoy or disgust me, as long at the person doing it is actually good.


----------



## Newton (May 15, 2010)

I've never come across too many cocky quick scopers or whatever, that style of playing is the most fun, but it remains a fact that your scores wont be as good as they can be if you use it.

Ninja diffuse is cool and funny when it happens, but too many times I've had people on my team fuck up while trying to do it and cause us to lose the game, gets me more pissed than most other things


----------



## Gecka (May 15, 2010)

A whole team was using OMA with claymores and C4

I pulled out Rpd and At4 with sitrep on

pek


----------



## Nae'blis (May 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> that style of playing is the most fun, but it remains a fact that your scores wont be as good as they can be if you use it.


yes, I find it fun more than anything, but I really don't do if often in TDM. HC TDM is another story though.

Well anyway, since I started my K has pretty much gone down by .02. I need moar private games.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 16, 2010)

dang, we're on a win streak right now, wonder if i we can beat my best win streak


----------



## Gecka (May 16, 2010)

superbad- reason why you go negative is because you aren't aggressive

get up in their faces and spit in the dirty asshole of their god


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> superbad- reason why you go negative is because you aren't aggressive
> 
> get up in their faces and spit in the dirty asshole of their god



yeah, i go negative, i'm really not that good at pure killing. but i think i got some good tactics that lets me win games.  once in a while.

damm, u just missed my 28-10 game on wasteland.  after all those games i went negative.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 16, 2010)

Just about to enter my 5th prestige, this current one only took me two weeks this time. I feel this may be my last one though.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 16, 2010)

prestiged for the 7th time. I really ahte the defealt classes. ump with red dot sucks and famas isn't good for rushing like I do. I didn't know some of tthe prestige challenges reset when you prestige. Like flashbang kill etc. I still need to get my golden cg title.. shits taking too long. I'm really getting sick of demo. Whatmother games are good for exp? tdm sucks even though it's my favorite.


----------



## Sahyks (May 16, 2010)

I actually prefer the UMP with Red Dot rather than silenced in my class. 

FAMAS I started using for the first time yesterday and today, I got it to Blue Tiger and enjoy using it so much.


----------



## Gecka (May 16, 2010)

6 levels from 9th prestige


----------



## Haohmaru (May 16, 2010)

dude you must play een more then I do. 

@psychs, it's not that famas is bad, but when you rush like I do you can't effort a mis hit or you'll die. besides I hate how it takes 2 bursts to kill someone. Might as well rock the M16 then. As for ump. I really just don't like the weapon in general. the iron sight sucks and it's not accurate. Causes way too much recoil


----------



## Gecka (May 16, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> As for ump. I really just don't like the weapon in general. the *iron sight sucks* and *it's not accurate*. Causes way too much recoil



99% of the cod community disagrees


----------



## Sahyks (May 16, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> dude you must play een more then I do.
> 
> @psychs, it's not that famas is bad, but when you rush like I do you can't effort a mis hit or you'll die. besides I hate how it takes 2 bursts to kill someone. Might as well rock the M16 then. As for ump. I really just don't like the weapon in general. the iron sight sucks and it's not accurate. Causes way too much recoil




I agree with that, it's a sit back and wait gun more than a rush gun. I also agree with the UMP. It's a good gun and all but, I actually like the MP5K for a Sub-Machine gun rather than the UMP.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 16, 2010)

Gecka said:


> 99% of the cod community disagrees


So you want to tell me it doesn't have annoying recoil? The iron sight blocks my view. I'm not used to the weapon, that could be a reason why I'm not that good with it. I just hate round shaped sights in general. Blocks your sight too much.
I always use red dot when I'm using m16 and fal.

@psychs I don't use sub machine guns. I like shooting long range as well. assault rifles excel in that. Imo the scar is still the best gun, closely followed by tar. Though I know a lot of people prefer ump


----------



## Gecka (May 16, 2010)

1. It has the least amount of recoil amongst the SMG's when silenced
2. It kills in 3 hits at any distance without stopping power, and 2 with stopping power close range.
3. Has _precise_ iron sights, enclosed as it may be.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 16, 2010)

The UMP isn't the best SMG for CQC, but it's the best SMG overall. The M16 and FAL's iron sights are thick and obtrusive, while the UMP's iron sights are small. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Gecka (May 16, 2010)

Agreed that ump sucks close range, something like the vector would dominate it


----------



## Gecka (May 17, 2010)

speaking of vector

akimbo vectors= no breathing space


----------



## Haohmaru (May 17, 2010)

Demo is so shitty. Nowadays people don't even go for the bomb anymore. Fucking bullshit. Everyone is just respawning.


----------



## The Scientist (May 17, 2010)

Gecka said:


> 1. It has the least amount of recoil amongst the SMG's when silenced
> 2. It kills in 3 hits at any distance without stopping power, and 2 with stopping power close range.
> 3. Has _precise_ iron sights, enclosed as it may be.



actually that would be the vector.


----------



## Ito (May 17, 2010)

The Vector sucks, I don't know what you guys are talking about.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 17, 2010)

i was watching iron man 2.  they show the f2000, wack ass gun.


----------



## The Scientist (May 17, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i was watching iron man 2.  they show the f2000, wack ass gun.



maybe its great in real life. afterall its impractical to carry the barrett 50 cal rifle and run around in real life - yet we do that in COD4 and MW2


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 17, 2010)

lol, could be.  u get movement penalties for equipping the barett.


----------



## narutosushi (May 17, 2010)

Gecka said:


> 99% of the cod community disagrees



The UMP is a good weapon but I think its the best in close quarter situations considering its strength. Enemies that are faraway are hard to kill because of the recoil even with a silencer


----------



## Calm (May 17, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> The UMP is a good weapon but I think its the best in close quarter situations considering its strength. Enemies that are faraway are hard to kill because of the recoil even with a silencer



yeah UMP, i've been using more than the SCAR because of its relative silence and accuracy. Having a red dot on it is awesome, and increases accuracy even more. I only wish it could hold more rounds though...


----------



## Gecka (May 17, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> actually that would be the vector.


Vector kills in 5 hits, as it's the lowest damage dealing gun in the game.


Ito said:


> The Vector sucks, I don't know what you guys are talking about.


I guess it depends on the user, but the vector is the best SMG besides the UMP


narutosushi said:


> The UMP is a good weapon but I think its the *best in close quarter situations* considering its strength. Enemies that are faraway are hard to kill because of the recoil even with a silencer


No.

It has too slow of a rate of fire for close quarters, making it too ineffective.

I need susano here to back me up, since only a fellow 8/9th prestige would understand

UMP recoil= very slightly vertical
vector recoil= up and to the right
P90 is the same as vector
mini uzi is all over the place
mp5k= total shit


----------



## Ito (May 17, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I guess it depends on the user, but the vector is the best SMG besides the UMP



I'd give that to the P90.

On another note, I'm so sad that the MP5 was ruined in this game. It was my main gun in COD4, and now I don't ever use it. It's complete and utter shit like Gecka said.


----------



## narutosushi (May 17, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Vector kills in 5 hits, as it's the lowest damage dealing gun in the game.
> 
> I guess it depends on the user, but the vector is the best SMG besides the UMP
> 
> ...



With stopping power you only need like 3 shots with it close up. All my close encounters with it usually end up with me getting the upper hand.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 17, 2010)

Ito said:


> The Vector sucks, I don't know what you guys are talking about.



since I mainly try to shoot ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) across the map, I have to agree.

k, so I'm camping around a corner waiting for a guy to come around the corner, he kills me before he shows up on my screen. I watch the killcam and the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) saw me, 360 spinned, then shot me with intervention. wtf.


----------



## Gecka (May 17, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> since I mainly try to shoot ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) across the map, I have to agree.
> 
> k, so I'm camping around a corner waiting for a guy to come around the corner, he kills me before he shows up on my screen. I watch the killcam and the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) saw me, 360 spinned, then shot me with intervention. wtf.



ahahahahaha

poor nae


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 18, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> since I mainly try to shoot ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) across the map, I have to agree.
> 
> k, so I'm camping around a corner waiting for a guy to come around the corner, he kills me before he shows up on my screen. I watch the killcam and the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) saw me, 360 spinned, then shot me with intervention. wtf.



no scope? wats that spin, i no scope sometimes, close up though


----------



## The Red Gil (May 18, 2010)

:M16+BlingPro

- Red Scope

-FMJ

1000 kills in less than 3 days.


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2010)

Ever since my i came back from my 2 month hiatus 2 weeks ago i have been god at this game  53-16, 47-5, 27-6 im never really getting double digit deaths and i get all my killstreaks in every game and a predator is guaranteed every game atleast twice. Its the ACR i tell you  1.8k kills since i unlocked it again  

As for the iron sight debate, i use a scar with iron sights i find them really good better than the red dot imo.


----------



## Gecka (May 18, 2010)

9th prestige now

Did I beat Susano there, cuz of his internet problems?


----------



## Bakapanda (May 18, 2010)

I learned something today 

People don't like it too much when you shoot down their Harrier and Pavelow at the same time with one shot.... Especially when it's done twice in one match


----------



## Koppachino (May 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> 9th prestige now
> 
> Did I beat Susano there, cuz of his internet problems?



Yep, he's on 8th. Hasn't been online in a while.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 18, 2010)

Just started using sniper rifles. Best record so far is 13-5 lol. For a newbie, should I use Intervention or Barrett? I read intervention's the strongest and barrett's newb-friendly.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 18, 2010)

to me they both suck without soh pro


----------



## Jeefus (May 18, 2010)

Panda said:


> I learned something today
> 
> People don't like it too much when you shoot down their Harrier and Pavelow at the same time with one shot.... Especially when it's done twice in one match




I will get killed just so I can respawn with one class that has muh launchers


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 18, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> I will get killed just so I can respawn with one class that has muh launchers



one of my secret techniques: soemtimes on afghan i'll throw myself off the cliffs just to respawn with my launchers.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 18, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> Just started using sniper rifles. Best record so far is 13-5 lol. For a newbie, should I use Intervention or Barrett? I read intervention's the strongest and barrett's newb-friendly.


I use intervention. Like someone else said in this thread. Real snipers kill with 1 bullet. I went 33-8 on invasion yesterday with it (with killstreaks ofcourse. Up to pavelow). I have to say the last sniper rifle is cheap as well. It's almost like an assault rifle.


----------



## Awesome (May 18, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I use intervention. Like someone else said in this thread. Real snipers kill with 1 bullet. I went 33-8 on invasion yesterday with it (with killstreaks ofcourse. Up to pavelow). I have to say the last sniper rifle is cheap as well. It's almost like an assault rifle.



Technically, the M21 is a Battle Rifle, not a sniper.

My best so far with a sniper is 35-0 with the intervention. All of my no scopes were accurate as fuck.


----------



## Lord Ikimichi (May 18, 2010)

I played with Haohmaru the other day. We only lost 1 match while on the same team and we owned despite having noobs with us. He's pretty good. I hope to play with some of you other guys soon.


----------



## Koppachino (May 18, 2010)

^ Yeah he is pretty good. Do I have you on PSN? My ID is koppachino.

Intervention is fun as hell to use, but I'm still getting used to it.


----------



## Ito (May 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> 9th prestige now
> 
> *Did I beat Susano there, cuz of his internet problems?*



But that's no fun.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 18, 2010)

Why are you kiddies still playing this broken shit when Red Dead Redemption is out?


----------



## Bakapanda (May 18, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> I will get killed just so I can respawn with one class that has muh launchers





narutosimpson said:


> one of my secret techniques: soemtimes on afghan i'll throw myself off the cliffs just to respawn with my launchers.




Both of these, are what I do as well


----------



## Gecka (May 18, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> Just started using sniper rifles. Best record so far is 13-5 lol. For a newbie, should I use Intervention or Barrett? I read intervention's the strongest and barrett's newb-friendly.



Intervention and Barret have the same damage multipliers, so no.

Barret is better because less sway, the recoil settles faster than the bolt action of the intervention.

Intervention is only for fun, and because you feel good when you kill somebody with a pump/bolt/lever action gun.


----------



## Ito (May 18, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Why are you kiddies still playing this broken shit when Red Dead Redemption is out?



Because that game is a flaming pile of garbage.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 18, 2010)

Ito said:


> Because that game is a flaming pile of garbage.



Implying this game's multiplayer is fun.
But i'll humor you, why's it garbage?


----------



## Ito (May 18, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Implying this game's multiplayer is fun.
> But i'll humor you, why's it garbage?



It _is_ fun.

It's garbage because of it's repetitiveness. Riding a horse around the country just to go back to get a new mission, and then rinsing and repeating.

It's basically a next-generation Gun.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 18, 2010)

Ito said:


> It _is_ fun.
> 
> It's garbage because of it's repetitiveness. Riding a horse around the country just to go back to get a new mission, and then rinsing and repeating.
> 
> It's basically a next-generation Gun.



Someone hasn't played the game.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 18, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Why are you kiddies still playing this broken shit when Red Dead Redemption is out?



Because I don't like sandbox games.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 18, 2010)

Cool. Didn't know they actually do the same damage. I've been messing with the Barrett for a bit, I currently have my best score using a sniper, with it. Went 29-7 at Afghan, but as people said, Intervention is a lot more fun to use. Makes me feel good inside whenever I kill someone with it, especially when I pull off (if I pull off) a Zerkaa shot with it lls. I'm kinda torn between the two atm..


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 18, 2010)

I personally like the WA2000 for a sniper though I certainly get a couple  of "Fucking WA2000, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!" when I kill someone with it.  I prefer the Intervention over the Barret as well though mainly with SOH pro.


----------



## Gecka (May 18, 2010)

I never got that during my time with the wa2000 amano


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 18, 2010)

when i use m21 i aim for the legs and nuts, cause 5 bullets kills makes ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cry.


----------



## Gecka (May 18, 2010)

fuck you m21 homo


----------



## Nae'blis (May 18, 2010)

I used m21 when I started sniping in fps.  It used to piss me off when I would see killcams of someone being shot in the arm and dying, but I would need 2+ shots to kill a bitch. alas, it's a gentleman's gentleman's sniper. Barrett is good but intervention just feels better.

My sniper class always uses scavenger, claymores probably get 4+ kills a game.



Gecka said:


> ahahahahaha
> 
> poor nae


I blame shitty tele + connection.

Actually shit, I played with the volume on for the first time today, it was so confusing, hearing footsteps and shit I didn't know wtf was going on.


narutosimpson said:


> no scope? wats that spin, i no scope sometimes, close up though


quick scope. 360 spin is turning around 360 degrees then shooting someone, more of a showboating thing.

edit: I almost never got spawn killed in TDM, on demolition it happens like 4 times in a row whenever I play it. Take one step and get knifed or shot.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 18, 2010)

i jammed my finger playing bball, can't ads, fuck


----------



## Haohmaru (May 18, 2010)

Lord Ikimichi said:


> I played with Haohmaru the other day. We only lost 1 match while on the same team and we owned despite having noobs with us. He's pretty good. I hope to play with some of you other guys soon.


Yeah, it was fun. We were on top the entire time. You got skill as well. Some of our teammates really sucked hehe. The connection was good most the time, but because we're in different continents, my game lagged a little. Host was good most the time though. Wasteland was hilarious. My pavelow and harrier were killing like crazy. Idiots didn't shoot it down the entire game.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I never got that during my time with the wa2000 amano



I've heard it all. People bitching about Killstreak setups to getting snuck up on & getting stuck with a semtex. Even got bitched at by this one guy for dying to my claymores back-to-back-to-back that I placed in the same. exact. spot. One of the lulziest still has to be that time where you got bitched at for dropshotting. 



Nae'blis said:


> I used m21 when I started sniping in fps.  It used to piss me off when I would see killcams of someone being shot in the arm and dying, but I would need 2+ shots to kill a bitch. alas, it's a gentleman's gentleman's sniper. Barrett is good but intervention just feels better.
> 
> My sniper class always uses scavenger, claymores probably get 4+ kills a game.
> 
> ...



If you were playing with volume, you'd have heard that guy as he came to rape you gently.


----------



## Gecka (May 18, 2010)

I don't think it's even possible to play this game without sound

I'm even thinking about getting astro a-40's for my birthday just to sound whore(ninja pro won't get me ever again)


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 18, 2010)

You're willing to shell out $150+ for those? 

I'd rather just turn up the volume on my speakers and up the bass.


----------



## Gecka (May 18, 2010)

for my birthday fool

as in my parents indirectly buy them for me


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 19, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> You're willing to shell out $150+ of your parent's money for those?



Fixed for you Gecka.


----------



## Gecka (May 19, 2010)

yup


----------



## Lord Ikimichi (May 19, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> ^ Yeah he is pretty good. Do I have you on PSN? My ID is koppachino.
> 
> Intervention is fun as hell to use, but I'm still getting used to it.


I added you but we haven't played together yet. We should soon.


Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, it was fun. We were on top the entire time. You got skill as well. Some of our teammates really sucked hehe. The connection was good most the time, but because we're in different continents, my game lagged a little. Host was good most the time though. Wasteland was hilarious. My pavelow and harrier were killing like crazy. Idiots didn't shoot it down the entire game.



Yea it was  little laggy the whole time but we managed. We should play togther more often. 

On a side note, I went 44-2 in hardcore search today. Me and my friends were owning anyone who came into our lobby.


----------



## Deathgun (May 19, 2010)

Lord Ikimichi said:


> I added you but we haven't played together yet. We should soon.
> 
> 
> Yea it was  little laggy the whole time but we managed. We should play together more often.
> ...



We should play too. I've had enough of soloing.

My psn is in the bottom of my sig.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 19, 2010)

I hard major lag in the S&D matches. I joined you (don't know if you noticed?). But I couldn't even shoot properly. I was 3 on 3. Don't know how the hell I killed 3 people, since my game was lagging like crazy. 44-2 is crazy. Hardcore is fun though. I love how they die almost instantly. We 3 should team up sometime and get some games going.


----------



## narutosushi (May 19, 2010)

I might be on today but im not sure yet....I've been preparing for prom and stuff at my school (prom is expensive as shit).


----------



## dream (May 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I don't think it's even possible to play this game without sound
> 
> I'm even thinking about getting astro a-40's for my birthday just to sound whore(ninja pro won't get me ever again)



Get Sennheisers you newb.


----------



## Ito (May 19, 2010)

I need some new guns.


----------



## Awesome (May 19, 2010)

Anyone want to play some private matches? Online is beyond boring to me now.


----------



## Sahyks (May 19, 2010)

This is an odd question, but, do headshots in Private Matches count towards your camos?


----------



## Koppachino (May 19, 2010)

^I don't think anything in private matches count. Otherwise people would boost for practically everything.


----------



## Sahyks (May 19, 2010)

That is a good point, not sure why didn't think of that myself, thanks.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 19, 2010)

Got a double headshot with one bullet today with Intervention. I didn't even know I hit the 2nd dude. One dude was camping in Quarry so I shoot him through the head and I end up getting a double headshot kill


----------



## Gecka (May 19, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> Get Sennheisers you newb.



Are those 360 compatible?

Also I'm actually getting the newer a-30's model now


----------



## Ito (May 19, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Got a double headshot with one bullet today with Intervention. I didn't even know I hit the 2nd dude. One dude was camping in Quarry so I shoot him through the head and I end up getting a double headshot kill



Congratulations. I had the same thing happen to me today, but they were regular kills.

I also got my fourth nuke tonight. One more for the 'End of Line' title.


----------



## Koppachino (May 20, 2010)

I'm going home for the summer, and I won't be taking my PS3. So see you guys on after about 3 months, if you're still playing.


----------



## Bakapanda (May 20, 2010)

To all whom play on the PS3, I finally got one today if you would like to play at some point in time 

However, I don't have MW2 yet


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 20, 2010)

Koppachino said:


> I'm going home for the summer, and I won't be taking my PS3. So see you guys on after about 3 months, if you're still playing.



black ops will be out by then


----------



## Deathgun (May 20, 2010)

Panda said:


> To all whom play on the PS3, I finally got one today if you would like to play at some point in time
> 
> However, I don't have MW2 yet



Just give me your PSN and i will give you a good welcome too the community. 

Oh, and by the way having grip + thermal on a MG4 makes it a full-auto thermal sniper with zero recoil.


----------



## Newton (May 20, 2010)

I'll be on later


^ (use bro)


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2010)

^THE FUCK!?

Your back from the dead for good this time?


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 20, 2010)

Susano said:


> I'll be on later
> 
> 
> ^ (use bro)



I believe you....not. 

Bye Koppa.


----------



## Newton (May 20, 2010)

Hell fucking yes

I wont be playing too much until next saturday, cuz I have 4 papers next week, but after that we fucking ride again 

2nd game back 29-4


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 20, 2010)

That was pure luck. 

Care to join up?


----------



## Deathgun (May 20, 2010)

Susano said:


> I'll be on later
> 
> 
> ^ (use bro)








BTW, we still haven't done some spec op missions yet. I need too do those 2 player ones.

Also i won't be available next weekend. but i got the day off the Monday after that.


----------



## Ito (May 20, 2010)

I was three kills away from my fifth nuke. Some fucker killed me, though.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 20, 2010)

That's messed up. I know all about it. Were you out of bullets and rushing to find a gun? Cause that's how I die most the time and 22,23 kills. 

Btw didn't I add you on PSN? What's your name again? I don't remember playing with you.

@Deathgun, damn that TDM match we played was freaking boring. I've never seen people camp that much when playing TDM. Shit was boring as hell.


----------



## Jeefus (May 20, 2010)

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Just went 37-1


of course that'll probably never happen again....gah feels good though considering I normally range 13-11 or 22-14 or so because I'm trigger happy and run into stuff without checking it out first lol


----------



## Vault (May 20, 2010)

3 times i was 3 away from a nuke and got killed, this week alone


----------



## Haohmaru (May 20, 2010)

That happened to me quite often when I was first trying to get my nuke. Once your chopper/ace130 is down, you should just pussy it out. Use a lot of cover. Make sure your back is covered. I usually don't have scavenger on so I run out of bullets fast. Main problem is finding a gun when I'm out. That's when I get killed.. I don't think anything is more frustrating then getting killed when you're using your cg/ac and get 25+ kills. Happened to me once or twice.

I went 15-0 or something on TDM with Deathgun the other day. I was using intervention. Claymores are so gay lol. I would put them on places where I was camping. And when the dude I killed would come back for revenge he would die by my claymore all for nothing. Cause I was long gone camping somewhere else. Got me a new title and emblem because of that. Invasion is a great level to camp. 

So me and my friends where like, lets make the enemies go crazy and fuck up their respawn (demo in rundown). We put our run class on (tactical insertion of course) with UMP silenced. And we start killing them one by one. It was hilarious. We ended with something like 80+ all of us. Opponents were -40. I felt sad for the suckers. But then again. That's all demo has become nowadays. Base camping.


----------



## Vault (May 20, 2010)

After my first killstreak, mainly harrier, im nowhere to be seen  and bullets are fine for me i use scavenger. Its just my chopper gunner gets shot down when im on 18-20 after that i always get killed by people moving in packs because of the respawn system if your killing them with a CG or AC 130. 

Anyway im off to get that that nuke  wish me luck


----------



## Rhythmic (May 20, 2010)

Maybe I should start equipping the Nuke. I've been playing this game since it first came out and I've never bothered equipping it lol. I didn't think I would even have a 25 killstreak back then haha. So scrubby lol. Now I can atleast use 8 fingers to count how many times I've went 25+ and have had about 3 30-0ers off the top of my head.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 20, 2010)

I've went 30+ plenty of times. It's just a lot easier with 5,7,11 then it is with 7,11,25. 7,9,11 is really good for kills as well. I don't know if it counts towards your killstreak or not, but you can make a lot of kills with that setup. Reaching 5 kills is so much easier so you get more chances to get 25+ kills. How often do you get a 7 killstreak a round? 2 times, maybe 3.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 21, 2010)

noob tube scrubs, at least we had a come from behind victory, so sweet


----------



## Newton (May 21, 2010)

My day wasn't too bad

Shaking off that there rust

for like 60% of my tdms today I went exactly 20-12 :S


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (May 21, 2010)

Ito said:


> I was three kills away from my fifth nuke. Some fucker killed me, though.



Lol happened to me recent as well


----------



## Ito (May 21, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> That's messed up. I know all about it. Were you out of bullets and rushing to find a gun? Cause that's how I die most the time and 22,23 kills.
> 
> Btw didn't I add you on PSN? What's your name again? I don't remember playing with you.
> 
> @Deathgun, damn that TDM match we played was freaking boring. I've never seen people camp that much when playing TDM. Shit was boring as hell.


No, I was laying on top of a building and some asshole shot me from down below.

Yeah, you're Musolini187, right?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (May 21, 2010)

Tried playing yesterday with team NF but internet was bad (damn you u-verse). I just realized have not  had a nuke ever don't know why all well. 

Yea last night some TDM matches sucked especially in derail and terminal people were camping like crazy.


----------



## Rhythmic (May 21, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I've went 30+ plenty of times. It's just a lot easier with 5,7,11 then it is with 7,11,25. 7,9,11 is really good for kills as well. I don't know if it counts towards your killstreak or not, but you can make a lot of kills with that setup. Reaching 5 kills is so much easier so you get more chances to get 25+ kills. How often do you get a 7 killstreak a round? 2 times, maybe 3.



No I mean 30+ kills no deaths. I remember atleast 3 off the top of my head. One of them being my longest killstreak, 37 at Afghan. Didn't expect I'd do something like that when I first started playing. It's the first online FPS I ever played. Carried a .4 KD when I first started lol, felt pretty good when I manged to get it to 1kd haha.  I mostly use 5, 7 , 11. But I've been going 5, 9, 11 lately. It's been getting me more kills so I think I'm sticking to it, maybe change from AC to CG from time to time.

Slowly but surely getting a bit better at sniping now. Current best record when sniping is 22-3 at Salvage haha. God I love that map


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (May 21, 2010)

Best record for sniping 27-2 Afghan.
What time do you guys usually play?


----------



## Newton (May 21, 2010)

61 - 18, feels good to be back 

Nin, where the fuck are you


----------



## narutosushi (May 21, 2010)

hey guys i've been playing on my cousins account for awhile but i will be back online soon. I got his k/d up to 1.40 now


----------



## Newton (May 21, 2010)

GGs fire


----------



## Violent-nin (May 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> 61 - 18, feels good to be back
> 
> Nin, where the fuck are you



I was meditating you asshole. 

Nah, I've been watching Bleach.


----------



## Deathgun (May 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> GGs fire



GG's indeed, but you should be careful when you want too shotgun some one from behind. One miss and a jumping knife too the face could be the least of your worries.


----------



## Jeefus (May 21, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I was meditating you asshole.
> 
> Nah, I've been watching Bleach.




Bleach....Shooting stuff


Bleach....Shooting stuff

You *really* need to sort your priorities...


----------



## Awesome (May 21, 2010)

I still haven't beat my best all around score of 101-4. I have to beat it before I completely stop playing the game.


----------



## Koppachino (May 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> I'll be on later
> 
> 
> ^ (use bro)



What a tit. The day I leave for 3 months you get your ass back.


----------



## Newton (May 22, 2010)

36 - 3 to end the night

Later dudes


----------



## Bakapanda (May 22, 2010)

Changed my name: Ja Ne Tomodachi
It'll be that for Live and PSN (hopefully, hadn't tried the name on PSN yet)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 22, 2010)

was playing rpg ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) , ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) all night !


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 22, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> was playing rpg ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) , ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) all night !



was 24 on my killstreak, had a guy in my sights, and one of those damn RPG users (even used the Noob Tuber title) ended it all. 

This was seriously my face --->


----------



## narutosushi (May 22, 2010)

I'll get on today, i couldnt yesterday cause of prom


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 22, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I'll get on today, i couldnt yesterday cause of prom



aww, prom, u get some?!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 22, 2010)

ugh, oma ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) first thing in the morning.  it's so ridiculous.  i'm in the camp that thinks they should just remove it from the game.  I never see it used except by grenade spammers.


----------



## narutosushi (May 22, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> aww, prom, u get some?!



lol well my date was way too shy to dance (everybody was grinding) so i ended up grinding like 4 other girls there.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 22, 2010)

u did better than me then, i was getting killed by noob tubers.


----------



## narutosushi (May 22, 2010)

haha prom was still epic....much better than ever playing mw2 (no offense to all the diehard fans).


----------



## Newton (May 22, 2010)

46 streak 

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Gecka (May 22, 2010)

omfg

there i was sniping on search in crash

i see a guy run past a window behind a wall

and i'm like, this would be funny if i wallbanged him

so i shoot through the wall with intervention w/ fmj

fucking

hitmarker

zerkaa moment failed


----------



## narutosushi (May 23, 2010)

Susano said:


> 46 streak
> 
> FUCK YEAH



damn your really kicking ass now!!!


----------



## Nae'blis (May 23, 2010)

Gecka said:


> omfg
> 
> there i was sniping on search in crash
> 
> ...



haha lol. I never use SP, but when I get the markers and get killed I rage for hours.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 23, 2010)

only 1 OMA noob.  I gotta say, today was a good day.


----------



## Gecka (May 23, 2010)

that was weird

i got all pro again, this time with a single ranger, and THEN i got collateral with intervention...

shouldn't headshotting two people count as collateral in itself?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 23, 2010)

All Pro: 2 headshots with 1 bullet.

Collateral Damage: Kill 2 or more enemies with a single *sniper rifle bullet*.


----------



## Gecka (May 23, 2010)

ahhh

sniper rifle

mah bad

didn't see that little part


----------



## Nae'blis (May 23, 2010)

k, so I tried playing objective games this weekend and I must say that there ar/e a lot of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in these gametypes. spawncamping, camping in general, noobtubers, etc. I would go back to TDM if it weren't for my desire to lvl up 

edit: shit Ijust ot that dominoes challenge. As I thought it would be completely fucking random. I didn't even know wtf I was shooting at, just aiming at some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with fmj in quarry and got it for the first time.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 23, 2010)

gecka you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), play some orfinary tdm


----------



## Gecka (May 23, 2010)

sorry didn't check your message


----------



## Newton (May 24, 2010)

6 OMA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) on the next team in GW, and I'm level 23

RAAAAAGEEE


----------



## Gecka (May 24, 2010)

team tactical kinda sucks


----------



## Bakapanda (May 24, 2010)

Was just in a hacked FFA lobby 

They had the Nuke timer set at some random time, when I got there it was at 70 minutes.

The scores are what's fun though 
K/D
93/46
154/79
170/217
810/678
1131/808
1050/ 873
687/1059


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 24, 2010)

alpharaptor, we got fucked.  I usually would have changed lobbies when i see clans of 4 or more, cause that kind of massacre usually ensues.


----------



## Gecka (May 24, 2010)

ugh

had a hacked ground war when you left i think

if you had stopping power on, your bullets wouldn't kill anybody

and the guns floated away in the air when you died, so you couldn't pick them up


----------



## Jeefus (May 24, 2010)

At least you can take satisfaction in knowing they can't compete with you if they have to cheat.

I got stuck in a game with a clan tag GOD$....one always ended up on the opposite team, telling his buddies what we were doing.  
My brother and I and one of his friends were all together, so we just called the two others we were playing with and put ourselves on speaker phone.  We really gave them the hurt, every once in a while we'd plug in a mic and rag the clan dude.


----------



## Deathgun (May 24, 2010)

LoL, someone called me a noob for using the L86 with thermal.

Boosting in ground War.


----------



## Ito (May 24, 2010)

Panda said:


> Changed my name: Ja Ne Tomodachi
> It'll be that for Live and PSN (hopefully, hadn't tried the name on PSN yet)



You'll have to put underscores for your PSN name. Spaces aren't allowed.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 24, 2010)

Gecka said:


> ugh
> 
> had a hacked ground war when you left i think
> 
> ...



i was in that game ,i left after that.  All the guns were floating in the air, and that sucks for me cause i usually run out of bullets in domination and have to pick up a gun.  I also felt there was some lag switching with that team, i was shooting then they would get around me and shoot me, even though they didn't have marathon.  



Jeefus said:


> At least you can take satisfaction in knowing they can't compete with you if they have to cheat.



either that or they just like trolling people and doing stupid things.


----------



## Jeefus (May 24, 2010)

Gah, just lost 12 freaking games in a row. It seems every team I was on was being facerolled. Where ya'll at??


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (May 24, 2010)

at work... will play later tonight, 
right loving the tar silenced


----------



## Jeefus (May 24, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> at work... will play later tonight,
> right loving the tar silenced




yeah I was off today...hehehe....

You prefer tar or scar?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (May 24, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> yeah I was off today...hehehe....
> 
> You prefer tar or scar?



TAR faster rate of fire but you just gotta handle the recoil, then I love the acr. Also sniping a lot with barrett.


----------



## Deathgun (May 24, 2010)

Was visiting a friend of mine because he wanted too show of his skills too me. 

So after he was done i asked him if he ever got a nuke.
 He said no so i said "Then let's get one for you.".


...... the rest is history.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (May 24, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Was visiting a friend of mine because he wanted too show of his skills too me.
> 
> So after he was done i asked him if he ever got a nuke.
> He said no so i said "Then let's get one for you.".
> ...



I have not got a nuke either


----------



## Deathgun (May 24, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> I have not got a nuke either



Then go and get one already.


----------



## Cenyane (May 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jib7aQBpcAM&playnext_from=TL&videos=wwpHD7LdKHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 24, 2010)

Cenyane said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jib7aQBpcAM&playnext_from=TL&videos=wwpHD7LdKHA[/YOUTUBE]



i hate those things. i get it, mw would be weird if it was applied to rl situations


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 24, 2010)

Cenyane said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jib7aQBpcAM&playnext_from=TL&videos=wwpHD7LdKHA[/YOUTUBE]



My friend has actually said most of that when we were playing online, this guy asked him why he was asking his mom for a sandwich


----------



## Gecka (May 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]LCYPGnJdO1U[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]u6JKP_W_HGY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]bj3rIUxhxhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Newton (May 24, 2010)

6 games in a row I've been put with 5+ green levelled teammates


----------



## Ito (May 24, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Was visiting a friend of mine because he wanted too show of his skills too me.
> 
> So after he was done i asked him if he ever got a nuke.
> He said no so i said "Then let's get one for you.".
> ...



What class setup did you use?


----------



## Deathgun (May 25, 2010)

Ito said:


> What class setup did you use?



M21 Silenced,
PP2000 Silenced,

Smoke grenade, claymore.

Scavenger Pro,
Cold Blooded Pro,
Ninja Pro,

Final Stand.

Got all my nukes with this one save two or three of them.


----------



## Gecka (May 25, 2010)

And all it takes is one douchebag with sitrep, an rpd, and stingers to fuck you completely over deathgun

i actually have a class similar to that, save for stingers replaced with AT4


----------



## Deathgun (May 25, 2010)

Gecka said:


> And all it takes is one douchebag with sitrep, an rpd, and stingers to fuck you completely over deathgun
> 
> i actually have a class similar to that, save for stingers replaced with AT4



Well, most people aren't smart enough too make a class like that seeing that i got a lot of nukes with this, and i also rarely use my claymore's.

Using an AC-130 as 11 streak also helps. 


And since you play on Xbox i have nothing too fear for you too.


----------



## The Scientist (May 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> LoL, someone called me a noob for using the L86 with thermal.
> 
> Boosting in ground War.



if you kill alot of people over and over again, no matter what you did, they will call you a noob. I always wonder why they are calling me a noob, when clearly they are the ones dying like a noob over and over again


----------



## Deathgun (May 25, 2010)

I believe i just had a 1 vs 6 ACE!!


----------



## The Scientist (May 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I believe i just had a 1 vs 6 ACE!!



what does ace mean? I am guessing you are the only one left in your team and you took the rest of the other team out?


----------



## Deathgun (May 25, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> what does ace mean? I am guessing you are the only one left in your team and you took the rest of the other team out?



Ace means that you singlehandedly took out a full 6 man team in S&D.
1 Vs 6 mean that you're the last alive and they got a full team, and you kick there ass.


----------



## Axl Low (May 25, 2010)

EBR with ACOG/Silencer apparently pisses alot of people off
/got yelled at alot


----------



## Deathgun (May 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> *EBR * apparently pisses alot of people off
> /got yelled at alot



This is the correct fact nowadays.


----------



## Axl Low (May 25, 2010)

Why?
It takes two hits to kill some one in Core.
Only Time i get one shot one kill is with a headshot 
3-4 with silencer without Stopping Power is a reason to complain?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 25, 2010)

i got a match winning kill cam yesterday, shot my ebr like 5 times to kill the dude, lol.

but that's no where as noobish as the knife monkey who got us for 60 kills in skidrow domination yesterday.  i never lose that map unless there's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cheater.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 25, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I believe i just had a 1 vs 6 ACE!!


Only you can do that, you beast of a camper lol. Even I (from the same team) didn't notice you the last time I played with you. With S&D anything is possible.

Anyone wanna game? I'm on right now


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (May 25, 2010)

IW are charging us for cod4 maps again


----------



## ?Stillmatic? (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 25, 2010)

?Stillmatic? said:


> IW are charging us for cod4 maps again



Since I never played CoD4 extensively, they'll be mostly new to me. 
Though I do remember Vacant and I didn't care too much for it.


----------



## Gecka (May 25, 2010)

my live ran out today

good timing too, because finals start this thursday and friday


----------



## Sahyks (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Newton (May 25, 2010)

Fucking crazy games today 

Got 2 exams tomorrow


----------



## Gecka (May 26, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I believe i just had a 1 vs 6 ACE!!



Very nice

what setup and what were ya doing?


----------



## Deathgun (May 26, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Very nice
> 
> what setup and what were ya doing?



EBR don't flame me w/ silencer and heartbeat.
PP2000 w/ silencer and holo sight.

claymore, smoke.

Bling pro.
Cold blooded pro.
Ninja pro.

UAV
Care Package
Predator Missile.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 26, 2010)

i'd rather flame u for using bling pro than ebr.  but ur probably better than me so, nm


----------



## Ito (May 26, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> EBR don't flame me w/ silencer and heartbeat.
> PP2000 w/ silencer and holo sight.
> 
> claymore, smoke.
> ...



Hardcore S&D?


----------



## Deathgun (May 26, 2010)

Ito said:


> Hardcore S&D?



Regular S&D.


----------



## Creator (May 26, 2010)

So check this. My Mate's playing a FFA, and i thought let me join in. I join, and instantly i am getting pwned by a Prestige 10 and his AK47+Silencer+Heartbeat. I have ninja pro will all my classes, so it doesnt matter. But he kept owning me. At one point he had 1200 points and i had only 700.

I get annoyed. Switch to my UMP45 Silencer class+Marathon+Ninja+Cold Blooded. I get my Preditor. Flop. Get my Harrier, and that flops, i am 2 kills short of my AC 130. I get them, somehow. Up goes the Angel of the sky. 

By the time my AC left, it was 1400 and 1400 to the Prestige dude and me. Then we both get our 29th kill. And then i own this newb and Creator wins. 

Not the most exciting story, but i thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 26, 2010)

Im playing a lot of Hardcore S&D these days. It's great with a team of friends you can communicate with.


----------



## Falcon (May 26, 2010)

So does anyone use the Riot Shield? Probably my favorite weapon.


----------



## narutosushi (May 26, 2010)

So I just got killed by another EPIC KNIFE THROW ACROSS SCRAPYARD......again......


----------



## Sahyks (May 26, 2010)

Hirako said:


> So does anyone use the Riot Shield? Probably my favorite weapon.



Of course, Riot shield is one of my favorite weapons to fool around with. Hilarious when you kill people for the last kill in SnD then either people laugh at the person a whole lot or you get yelled at. 



narutosushi said:


> So I just got killed by another EPIC KNIFE THROW ACROSS SCRAPYARD......again......



I can never get those. How do you manage to get them?  =/


----------



## Kenshin (May 26, 2010)

Hirako said:


> So does anyone use the Riot Shield? Probably my favorite weapon.


Yea I've been using the riot shield a lot more lately. I like to use it with c4 and danger close its a great combo.


----------



## Ito (May 26, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> I can never get those. How do you manage to get them?  =/


He got killed. He didn't do the killing.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 26, 2010)

I totally butchered one round in Quarry today. Nuke on with Scar-silen, soh, sp, commando. First round I got up to cg and then died. 2nd round I get up to harrier. Get like 9 kills and decide to use the cg from the previous round thinking it would count up to my killstreak. So I have around 45 - 2 at this point. I was like why didn't I get a nuke yet? So I shoot down 2 people and get another cg. So I use 2 cg within 5 sec. I use the 2nd one and get up to 68-2 or something. Nuke end of round. It would've been win if that cg from previous round counted towards my killstreak. My killstreak would've been 60 at least.


----------



## Awesome (May 26, 2010)

CG on quarry rapes people a new asshole on demolition. Especially if they are the ones attacking.


----------



## Newton (May 27, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> I totally butchered one round in Quarry today. Nuke on with Scar-silen, soh, sp, commando. First round I got up to cg and then died. 2nd round I get up to harrier. Get like 9 kills and decide to use the cg from the previous round thinking it would count up to my killstreak. So I have around 45 - 2 at this point. I was like why didn't I get a nuke yet? So I shoot down 2 people and get another cg. So I use 2 cg within 5 sec. I use the 2nd one and get up to 68-2 or something. Nuke end of round. It would've been win if that cg from previous round counted towards my killstreak. My killstreak would've been 60 at least.



Nice job, but if you got your harrier and then got 9 kills, wouldn't you have gotten a new cg that would have counted towards your streak already?


----------



## Haohmaru (May 27, 2010)

With 9 kills I mean up to 9 killstreak. So I still needed 2 more kills to get the CG. 

Anyway got a nuke in scrapyard today (finally). Probably the hardest level to get the nuke imo.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 27, 2010)

I'd say Rust is a much harder map to get a nuke on. Though I have gone 27-2 on it before...


----------



## narutosushi (May 27, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> With 9 kills I mean up to 9 killstreak. So I still needed 2 more kills to get the CG.
> 
> Anyone got a nuke in scrapyard today (finally). Probably the hardest level to get the nuke imo.



I've gotten a nuke on there


----------



## Gecka (May 27, 2010)

You don't need a nuke for rust

ENEMY STEALTH BOMBER INCOMING, IT'S OVER


----------



## Haohmaru (May 27, 2010)

Lol, I don't play rust. No use in trying getting a nuke there. It's a bullshit level anyways.

@Narutosushi, nice. Did you get the 10 nukes in 1 prestige emblem yet?


----------



## Newton (May 27, 2010)

Scrapyard is one of my easy ones

My hard ones are Skidrow, Karachi and sometimes Highrise (when they start spawning inside the base, its hard to kill them with the chopper gunner)

AC-130s on Rust are just


----------



## Haohmaru (May 27, 2010)

I agree about skidrow, but karachi is easy, so is Highrise (if your team is at least decent). Skidrow and Scrapyard are the hardest imo. Scrapyard is just way too small. Too easy to get killed when you're using CG. First thing I do when my opponent's using CG is run to their spawn.


----------



## Awesome (May 27, 2010)

I had the most hilarious match today. It was my first match since May 15, and I wasn't expecting this. It was demolition on terminal (defending) so I rush their spawn with a sniper, go behind the booth and get a triple kill with one bullet. Following that I get a collateral and then get a get harriers after 2 more kills. I go around and no scope a guy and get my chopper. My chopper gets 3 kills Another double, get to a 20 kill streak and die. I died one more time and went 43-2 with a sniper on terminal.


----------



## narutosushi (May 27, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol, I don't play rust. No use in trying getting a nuke there. It's a bullshit level anyways.
> 
> @Narutosushi, nice. Did you get the 10 nukes in 1 prestige emblem yet?



nahhh so far I've only gotten 5 nukes, I haven't really put it on my killstreak list. Mine right now 5,7,11


----------



## Gecka (May 27, 2010)

hilarious memory

i joined a near ending game of domination scrapyard

guy had already gotten his ac-130

he got the nuke as soon as i joined

we tell him to save it for the last 5 points of the game

when it hits last 5 points, bam

WE'VE BEEN EMP'D, ELECTRONICS ARE DOWN

and we had let them dominate us so we could keep killing them(which we did, badly)


----------



## Undercovermc (May 27, 2010)

If the EMP was from a care package, that would add insult to injury.


----------



## Deathgun (May 28, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> If the EMP was from a care package, that would add insult to injury.



I got a care package EMP, shortly after that the enemy all of a sudden got 2 harriers, a CG and a AC in the air at the same time......



then i pressed ->


----------



## Newton (May 28, 2010)

I once held an EMP, and used it to hold off a nuke making us win

people underestimate it


----------



## Deathgun (May 28, 2010)

Got myself a nuke again. 

Also did the ps3 owners know it's double exp. again?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 28, 2010)

How long is the double exp thing lasting for?


----------



## Axl Low (May 28, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> If the EMP was from a care package, that would add insult to injury.




Two Enemy E drops and an AC 130 were in the air and well
YOU GET NOTHING
NADA
I love free for all pek


----------



## Deathgun (May 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> How long is the double exp thing lasting for?



That i don't know, i found out because i all of a sudden got 100 points per kill in a domination match.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 28, 2010)

Probably due to Memorial Day since they know it's a long weekend for lots of people.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 28, 2010)

finally got that dominoes challenge. As I thuoght it was completely random


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 28, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Got myself a nuke again.
> 
> Also did the ps3 owners know it's double exp. again?



Sounds like it's time for team NF to assemble.


----------



## Newton (May 28, 2010)

I've been playing for about 5 hours 

Ima prolly get to about 65+ if it lasts all weekend


----------



## Man in Black (May 28, 2010)

Lasts until Tuesday.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 28, 2010)

Is it PS3 only or on 360 as well? Though I suppose I could just play and find out...


----------



## Jeefus (May 28, 2010)

Susano said:


> I've been playing for about 5 hours
> 
> Ima prolly get to about 65+ if it lasts all weekend




Boy!!!! Get off here...

get on mwf


----------



## Newton (May 28, 2010)

I'll be on in about an hour and a half, just watching a movie with a friend

I'll be on til late too, cuz the main part of my exams are over


----------



## Deathgun (May 29, 2010)

I was being fucking boss in FFA with my akimbo Deagles. 
Best part was that in one of the matches there was a pair of persistent _boosters_ that i just kept punishing for entering _in *my* FFA. _

Also i've been seeing how last stand work and it's brilliant, even managed to steal 2 care packages thanks too being alive for a second longer.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 29, 2010)

Is Team NF being resurrected!?.


----------



## Deathgun (May 29, 2010)

We have returned.....


----------



## Newton (May 29, 2010)

GGs Nin, we fucking tore ass tonight lol


----------



## Gecka (May 29, 2010)

just had a 1V1

quickscope only

lost by 7 kills


----------



## Gecka (May 29, 2010)

I'm actually impressed since i suck at quickscoping


----------



## Violent-nin (May 29, 2010)

Susano said:


> GGs Nin, we fucking tore ass tonight lol



Yes sir, it was a nice small reunion. I'm messing around with the Uzi right now, and I forgot how terrible the range on it is with a silencer so I got my ass kicked at first. In the later matches I adapted and started dominating like you were.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 29, 2010)

omg every game tonight had a OMA noob tuber, they were always on top of the score list, and only the most idiotic one lost his game.  I 'm taking this game out of my xbox and not turning it on till the new maps came out.


----------



## Jeefus (May 29, 2010)

Got stuck in a game with two 10yr olds, on the same team, and they kept getting nukes and running their mouths...

Then we got into a game with a full clan and they started running their mouths against them.....we got slaughtered....and I enjoyed every minuet of it.


----------



## Sahyks (May 29, 2010)

Prestige three finally, and since it's double xp weekend I expect to get pretty high up again. 

=]


----------



## Axl Low (May 29, 2010)

I was three kills away from my nuke and I was doing it heavy style

Pave Low
AC 130
Nuke

Fucking fun 

What got me killed was a friendly got their care package with a pred missile stolen :<


----------



## C_Akutabi (May 29, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> What got me killed was a friendly got their care package with a pred missile stolen :<



At least their care package didn't ROLL onto you when you were at 24 kills


----------



## Haohmaru (May 29, 2010)

^hahaha fail. 

TDM in Skidrow can be so tiresome. I was in a game today were all of em were camping in one building (not the big on, but the one across with the machine gun). Idiots had claymores everywere and wouldn't get out of the building. Even when I was noobtubing them from the other side. They kept getting back to the building. Freaking noobs.

BTW I noticed that a lot of people play with HBS on S&D. I lolled when Fire killed a guy in that cave in Afghan after throwing that smoke grenade. That claymore kill in wasteland was hllarious though.


----------



## Awesome (May 29, 2010)

You know when someone has a better connection when you shoot at them first and they kill you with lightweight first.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 29, 2010)

That happens to me all the time. I thought that it was because lightweight had the upper hand because of the speed. I can't stand tactical knife people. One of them got to me when we were playing TDM in Terminal. I had 10 kills. Saw him coming. Freaking SPAS right in his face, yet he miraculously survives and knives me. I raged. Almost nuked .

BTW nice nuke crixpack. Getting a nuke in domination is definitely easier. People tend to stay at one flag and defend it. Your multikill with handgrenade was awesome.


----------



## Newton (May 29, 2010)

Hell yeah our team did pretty good today 

We need to start earlier next time, granted I did wake up at 2pm..


----------



## Haohmaru (May 29, 2010)

It was around 9pm here. That's usually when I'm on. Dude I seriously can't follow a word you guys are saying lol. Are you really talking in English?


----------



## Awesome (May 29, 2010)

I got a hitmarker... on a headshot. I was using the intervention too


----------



## Newton (May 29, 2010)

Yep, the dialect is wierd, and our pace of speaking is also probably the fastest of any English speaking country, when I travel abroad, I have to forcefully slow down the way I talk, which makes me afraid that the person would feel that I think they're stupid or something

"Caan I have a sooda pleaase?" lol


----------



## Awesome (May 29, 2010)

Susano said:


> Yep, the dialect is wierd, and our pace of speaking is also probably the fastest of any English speaking country, when I travel abroad, I have to forcefully slow down the way I talk, which makes me afraid that the person would feel that I think they're stupid or something
> 
> "Caan I have a sooda pleaase?" lol



Where do you live?

I stole a AC130 from a EA and got the game winning kill with it. Made me feel good I made someone feel mad.


----------



## Newton (May 29, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> I stole a AC130 from a EA and got the game winning kill with it. Made me feel good I made someone feel mad.



Haha nice, I live in a country called Trinidad


----------



## Awesome (May 29, 2010)

Flawless FFA on wasteland


----------



## Gecka (May 30, 2010)

I got "How the...?" again

this time i killed two people


----------



## Violent-nin (May 30, 2010)

Susano said:


> Haha nice, I live in a country called Trinidad



Yeah I'm so use the Trini accent that when your talking I have no problem understanding you and your friends.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SSduLOYE8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (May 30, 2010)

nubetoobs are starting to make their way into hardcore


----------



## Haohmaru (May 30, 2010)

@Violent-nin, that's nothing. I can follow that. Crix and his boys talk much faster and with a bigger accent.


----------



## FoxSpirit (May 30, 2010)

i pretty much quickscope and occasionally try hard it. Just waiting for the new maps.


----------



## Newton (May 30, 2010)

I always believe that you guys have us muted, cuz I know my friend Randizzle is pretty loud and can be irritating if you're not accustomed to him at times lol

But when you guys have mics, I usually try to talk to you now and then, but get silence in return 

Anyway I'll be on for most of the day, hit me up if yall wanna play some games


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 30, 2010)

Gecka said:


> nubetoobs are starting to make their way into hardcore



i noobtubed when i first got the game, cause i _couldn't_  hit people.  But i stopped eventually and learned how to shoot.  When i see prestige people using toobs, that's totally gay.

btw, i was like a junkie last night, playing after i said i wouldn't.  had a shit connection all night though.


----------



## narutosushi (May 30, 2010)

I havent played with you guys in awhile....i'd probably screw you guys up lol

I've been playing with one of my friends from school for awhile on my cousins account.

I might be on at like 4pm today eastern time


----------



## Violent-nin (May 30, 2010)

Susano said:


> I always believe that you guys have us muted, cuz I know my friend Randizzle is pretty loud and can be irritating if you're not accustomed to him at times lol
> 
> But when you guys have mics, I usually try to talk to you now and then, but get silence in return
> 
> Anyway I'll be on for most of the day, hit me up if yall wanna play some games



Don't lie you bitch, I always talk if I have my mic on or if I see you guys have yours on I go turn mine on.


----------



## Newton (May 30, 2010)

You are one in a million 

I mean the others, like Jeefus and Fade


----------



## Violent-nin (May 30, 2010)

That's right. *Poses for the camera's* 

Gotta go to a wedding today (Gonna look for a wife....jks), but I'll play tomorrow if your around Susano.


----------



## Newton (May 30, 2010)

Fo' sho'


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 30, 2010)

what a way to end a session: 15-0 in domination on storm, got all my killstreaks (shot down quick too :S)


----------



## Gecka (May 30, 2010)

Nae and amano are pretty good at quickscoping


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2010)

Me and some friends destroyed in Capture the Flag today. I was just killing everyone I see and was getting 30+ kills every game, while my team was capping flags as fast as possible.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 30, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Nae and amano are pretty good at quickscoping



I was trying hard to do a jumping quickscope on you guys.


----------



## Bakapanda (May 30, 2010)

See ya'll on PS3 as well in a few days


----------



## Violent-nin (May 30, 2010)

Lately my killstreaks get shot down as soon as I call them, so annoying.


----------



## narutosushi (May 30, 2010)

FoxSpirit said:


> i pretty much quickscope and occasionally try hard it. Just waiting for the new maps.



Would breathing in for split second count as hardscoping because most of my shots are like that with barrett. With the intervention i kind of quickscope and hardscope cause its easier to quickscope to me.


----------



## Gecka (May 30, 2010)

if you hear the heartbeat, then it's a hardscope for me


----------



## narutosushi (May 30, 2010)

then i guess not cause its pretty rare for me if I hear a heartbeat when im scoping in


----------



## Nae'blis (May 30, 2010)

today probably had my worse round since I was a lvl 6 green nubflake.... 3-10 on TDM



Gecka said:


> Nae and amano are pretty good at quickscoping


getting there at least. I love how I missed every single attempt when jumping from that middle structure. 


wait, was amano who we were playing with?


----------



## Haohmaru (May 30, 2010)

Susano said:


> I always believe that you guys have us muted, cuz I know my friend Randizzle is pretty loud and can be irritating if you're not accustomed to him at times lol
> 
> But when you guys have mics, I usually try to talk to you now and then, but get silence in return
> 
> Anyway I'll be on for most of the day, hit me up if yall wanna play some games


Nah it's not that irritating. I only use mic when I'm playing with my friends. I think I only used it once when I was playing with Deathgun. 

yesterday when we were playing Matt had his on the whole time. I bet he didn't know what to say lol. He was like: wtf is going on in here. 

@^Itachi, what the hell were you guys doing in Terminal? I was running like the flash lol. 

Finally got my golden chopper gunner title. Very late.. I know. Going for Pavelow now. In the 600's. 

@Nakas, I went 10-0 in that domination match in invasion. Had my pavelow up and everything. Our team sucked balls. Once the other team started their UAV's I got freaking annoyed. UAV's are the worst thing about this game imo.


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2010)

A friend hacked the game, lol. Oh, and I shoot down UAV's the second they go up. My KD is slowly rising, it's at a 1.91 now. My goal is to get it to at least 2.5


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 30, 2010)

how did he hack it?


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2010)

Who knows, but we were running fast as hell


----------



## Undercovermc (May 30, 2010)

The super sprint hack is probably a gamesave hack and I think you have to have joined an "infected lobby" to do it. The purported creator/founder of the hack posts on a glitching/hacking site that I go on occasionally. 

*EDIT*: Here's the video that he made about the hack.


----------



## Kenshin (May 30, 2010)

So I equipped the mp5k today because I was trying to get some challenges done for it I was under the impression that it was a horrible weapon but I was completely wrong. I went 44 and 5 in ctf on overgrown and I must say that it seriously dominates in cqb.


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2010)

Another flawless FFA. That game mode really ups my KD.

EDIT: So close to another, 30-1


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 30, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> The super sprint hack is probably a gamesave hack and I think you have to have jonied an "infected lobby" to do it. The purported creator/founder of the hack posts on a glitching/hacking site that I go on occasionally.
> 
> *EDIT*: Here's the video that he made about the hack.


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2010)

It is really hard to control. I was trying to quickscope


----------



## Bakapanda (May 30, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> The super sprint hack is probably a gamesave hack and I think you have to have jonied an "infected lobby" to do it. The purported creator/founder of the hack posts on a glitching/hacking site that I go on occasionally.
> 
> *EDIT*: Here's the video that he made about the hack.


----------



## Calm (May 30, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> A friend hacked the game, lol. Oh, and I shoot down UAV's the second they go up. My KD is slowly rising, it's at a 1.91 now. My goal is to get it to at least 2.5



Lol, Nice. Current Ratio is 1.73 but thats just because I dont play often due to school, but when i have the chance to 

Fun times. I wanted to know how many people use the First recon class, or the UMP in general? At first i was always a SCAR guy, or M16 but i have to say UMP has a great range on small-medium map (and on large maps depending on your accuracy).

As for hacks, why bother? I mean people spent $60 to hack a game? Where is the fun in that? I just see it as cheating yourself. At first its like "hahaha, listen to this guy scream how i knifed him from 10m away" and then gets boring since it just shows that one doesnt have the confidence (and skill) to play without a cheat. Imagine playing among friends at their house (who currently know your ratio is 1.XX), but you keep getting game score of 10/20 5/14 (k/d respectively). How would you explain that you suck? 

By the way how many people here have unlocked more than 80% of their emblems/titles?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 30, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> today probably had my worse round since I was a lvl 6 green nubflake.... 3-10 on TDM
> 
> 
> getting there at least. I love how I missed every single attempt when jumping from that middle structure.
> ...



Seems we were all trying to get fancy with it.


----------



## Newton (May 30, 2010)

The UMP is my most used gun, its the only one I have the gold skull title for, but I dont use First Recon, My main UMP class is Marathon Pro - Coldblooded Pro - Ninja Pro

Just saw a guy in Highrise get SPASed off the crane from the middle area in snd, shit was hilarious


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2010)

I keep getting insane scores in FFA and people keep adding me. I tell them no, they ask why and this repeats several times. Gets annoying after a while 

KD rose again as well


----------



## Undercovermc (May 30, 2010)

I should be back on MW2 regularly in about week. I think my hiatus has been longer than yours was, Susano. I'm going to be as rusty as an old garden gate.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 30, 2010)

lol at quickscoping session.  I rarely try the tactic except out of panic.


----------



## Awesome (May 30, 2010)

It was a private match, and quickscoping is useless. Drag scoping is way more efficient.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 30, 2010)

i don't know the difference :S


----------



## Newton (May 30, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I should be back on MW2 regularly in about week. I think my hiatus has been longer than yours was, Susano. I'm going to be as rusty as an old garden gate.



I thought so too, but after like 2 days I was back and better than ever

Plus, Team NF is always there to carry you


----------



## narutosushi (May 30, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> A friend hacked the game, lol. Oh, and I shoot down UAV's the second they go up. My KD is slowly rising, it's at a 1.91 now. My goal is to get it to at least 2.5



I'd love to be in super speed match.....it seems like fun lol


----------



## Violent-nin (May 30, 2010)

Team NF is good for everything except shooting down enemy aircrafts.


----------



## Newton (May 31, 2010)

Because 80% of us roll Coldblooded 

I've noticed that on games where we have full parties, killstreaks don't do a flying fuck to us lol


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Team NF is good for everything except shooting down enemy aircrafts.



I can fix that. I saw some boosters in a FFA not to long ago. One was on a 24 KS about to get a nuke. Guess who popped in and got the game winning killcam with them in it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 31, 2010)

Susano said:


> Because 80% of us roll Coldblooded
> 
> I've noticed that on games where we have full parties, killstreaks don't do a flying fuck to us lol



yeah, i just switch to coldblooded as soon as i have the chance. it's good to lull the enemy into  a sense of confidence, then fuck his ass up from the back


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

My KD is 1.93 now. This is great


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 31, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> My KD is 1.93 now. This is great



mine is awful, but my win ratio is good.  I don't play ffa, that's y.

U guys seen my stats, so u know.


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

Win Ratio > KD 

My win ratio sucks though because I leave games a lot 

I HATE public matches with a team I don't know. They don't know what they're doing and they get in my way too often. I love FFA because I can just go on a killing spree killing everyone I see.


----------



## Newton (May 31, 2010)

SnD bitches  went 16 - 4, got 33k exp without challenges 

Sorry Nin, you have the worst timing  You be on tomorrow?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2010)

Susano said:


> Because 80% of us roll Coldblooded
> 
> I've noticed that on games where we have full parties, killstreaks don't do a flying fuck to us lol



So do I, but I mix it up unlike you unoriginal bastards. 

Yeah I'll be on tomorrow.


----------



## Deathgun (May 31, 2010)

If air support is too much of a pain in the ass, i just switch to my anti-choppa class.


----------



## Kenshin (May 31, 2010)

Just went 30-2 in ffa on overgrown. The barrett .50 cal is such a beast with a silencer. No one knew where they were getting hit from it was hilarious.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> If air support is too much of a pain in the ass, i just switch to my anti-choppa class.



Busy trying to get titles for guns, don't wanna switch classes just to survive.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 31, 2010)

lol, had to get alpharaptor back for what he did


----------



## Gecka (May 31, 2010)

trying out a little 3rd person tactical

it's a lot of fun actually

and TMP has the tiniest crosshair imaginable


----------



## Gecka (May 31, 2010)

@superbad

what'd i do to ya again?

I employ a lot of bullshit to everybody, so you're gonna have to be specific


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> @superbad
> 
> what'd i do to ya again?
> 
> I employ a lot of bullshit to everybody, so you're gonna have to be specific



lol, hiding in bathtubs!?!  ring a bell  haha


----------



## Gecka (May 31, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> lol, hiding in bathtubs!?!  ring a bell  haha



oh damn that was you?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 31, 2010)

Gecka said:


> oh damn that was you?



yep, and there was barely enough time but i managed to run back in the house and shotty u.  i was getting some good sniping up there too :S


----------



## Gecka (May 31, 2010)

fuck

nobody plays 3rd person, so i never get a new lobby


----------



## Haohmaru (May 31, 2010)

@^Itachi, FFA people suck. I went 29-0 the other day. Got my chopper and everything. You don't come across a lot of good MW2 players anymore. I think most of em quit or something. So now and then you come across a good clan, but that's it. I think most people are tired of playing MW2.


----------



## Sahyks (May 31, 2010)

My favorite anti-air support class now: 

RPD Foregrip
Stinger

Scavenger 
Coldblooded
Ninja/Steady Aim

Awesome class.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 31, 2010)

Scavenger for Stinger I presume? Never thought about that. I don't use launchers anyway. I just go coldblooded and leave the anti-airing for my teammates.


----------



## Deathgun (May 31, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> @^Itachi, FFA people suck. I went 29-0 the other day. Got my chopper and everything. You don't come across a lot of good MW2 players anymore. I think most of em quit or something. So now and then you come across a good clan, but that's it. I think most people are tired of playing MW2.



I pwn people in FFA useing only akimbo deagles.

This match in afgan even had me going 30 - 5.

Edit: you lazy basterd.


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

Use sleight of hand for anti-air support for everything that's not an AC130. For ac130's use scavenger.


----------



## Newton (May 31, 2010)

5 more levels til I'm done levelling up for good


----------



## Sahyks (May 31, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Scavenger for Stinger I presume? Never thought about that. I don't use launchers anyway. I just go coldblooded and leave the anti-airing for my teammates.



Yeah, or it's for the RPD because it has so many rounds that I can actually take out a harrier or an UAV with it rather than the stinger. 



Itachi^ said:


> Use sleight of hand for anti-air support for everything that's not an AC130. For ac130's use scavenger.



I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

I use the ump to shoot down UAV's. It actually shoots it down faster than the Tar.


----------



## Newton (May 31, 2010)

Haoh, I'm Trinidadian, not jamaican  He puts in mic on and is like "Crixpack follow me mon"

Also, Mini-Uzi is kinda crappy..


----------



## Skylit (May 31, 2010)

Just went 30 - 2 on Overgrown [TDM]. 

opponents had a cg and harrier up - i got a care package -> emp. gg, dudes.


----------



## Sahyks (May 31, 2010)

Susano said:


> Haoh, I'm Trinidadian, not jamaican  He puts in mic on and is like "Crixpack follow me mon"
> 
> Also, Mini-Uzi is kinda crappy..



What? Mini-Uzi is one of my favorite guns to use.


----------



## Newton (May 31, 2010)

I probably just have shit aim then, I'm trying the get the silver titles for the guns, and I'm up to 470 with it. My complaints are

It fires too fast, with the slight lag that's always there with everyone, by the time the game shows that the opponent is dead, you've fired twice as much bullets as you need to and it also makes the clip run out way too fast for me, by the time 2 people are dead, I need to reload. Also the reload animation is poor, and you can't 'cancel' it like other guns, which makes it so that many times I think I've reloaded, but I havent.

With SOH pro its not too bad, but with my regular set up,


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

I noticed that 90% of the time I die, it's because someone knifed me.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2010)

Mini-Uzi is okay, nothing special, it's good in very tight situations, but I despise it's range.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 31, 2010)

^ i wish i could see the stats IW keeps on those type of things.  I would imagine that 80% of the kills in this game are noobtubes or commandos.


----------



## Sahyks (May 31, 2010)

Noobtubes were demolishing me the other day in Ground War and Demolition, I despise those and Tac knives as well.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 31, 2010)

all my guns are red dude!


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

I got over 100 headshots with the ump yesterday by aiming for the head. Now I do it subconsciously like I did in MGO.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 31, 2010)

Susano said:


> Haoh, I'm Trinidadian, not jamaican  He puts in mic on and is like "Crixpack follow me mon"
> 
> Also, Mini-Uzi is kinda crappy..


Hahaha that was my bro messing around. That highrise domination was awesome. I joined you guys and starting killing peoplem ended somerthing like 45-3. It helped that you wouldn't let them out of their spawn. When I was against you guys I couldn't even get out of the building. Harriers and ac's everywhere. My teammates wouldn't even shoot air support down. Bunch of noobs. Was fun playing with you guys.


----------



## narutosushi (May 31, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Noobtubes were demolishing me the other day in Ground War and Demolition, I despise those and Tac knives as well.



you need to make the "asshole class" (OMA Pro, Danger Close Pro, Commando Pro) with of course the noobtube.
Everytime a enemy teammate uses a noobtube against you.....use it against them with your own class


----------



## Aruarian (May 31, 2010)

I'd use OMA with every class, TBH. It's less ammo than base Scav Pro, but way more versatile.


----------



## Deathgun (May 31, 2010)

I'm actually on a headshot spree with the deagels. 

Also last stand managed to piss some people off.


----------



## narutosushi (May 31, 2010)

It pisses me off too


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 31, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I'd use OMA with every class, TBH. It's less ammo than base Scav Pro, but way more versatile.



and lose the shotgun, which is one of the best weapons in the game? nah


----------



## Calm (May 31, 2010)

Susano said:


> The UMP is my most used gun, its the only one I have the gold skull title for, but I dont use First Recon, My main UMP class is Marathon Pro - Coldblooded Pro - Ninja Pro
> 
> Just saw a guy in Highrise get SPASed off the crane from the middle area in snd, shit was hilarious



See, I used the SPAS a few time but i dont get the hype about it, where as i find the AA as a better shotgun. Does anyone have a similiar opinion?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 31, 2010)

Calm said:


> See, I used the SPAS a few time but i dont get the hype about it, where as i find the AA as a better shotgun. Does anyone have a similiar opinion?



aa 12 sucks imo.  spas has nice range and power, better than 1014, but 1014 is semi auto, so i prefer 1014.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 31, 2010)

Calm said:


> See, I used the SPAS a few time but i dont get the hype about it, where as i find the AA as a better shotgun. Does anyone have a similiar opinion?



People hype about the SPAS because of the long range and high damage. If you're an accurate shot, you'll often kill with one shot and you can conserve ammo. The AA-12 is easier to use and is better for very CQC, especially when you have extended mags.


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

AA-12 dominates on Skidrow. You can't kill someone who has that unless they're stupid or you kill them from behind.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2010)

Susano let me know when you wanna play again, me messing around online meanwhile.


----------



## Newton (May 31, 2010)

Yeah I'm just watching "I love you man" while I eat, be on in about an hour or less

As for the AA-12, I don't like it personally, it takes more than one shot to kill people, and my connection makes it worse. its good for snd, when its usually 1 on 1 fights, but I never use it for anything else


----------



## Awesome (May 31, 2010)

Man my connection must suck. I would knife someone the animation comes up, my guy's hand goes back and I get knifed


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2010)

AA-12 is fun but I prefer my Striker and Spas over it.


----------



## Gecka (May 31, 2010)

the akimbo rangers' wall of bullets pretty much destroys me everytime


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 31, 2010)

i played 4 of 5 games on storm and bailout, fuck.

bailout is shit when u start on C in domination.  I had to block a dude trying to recapture C after we lost it, cause i didn't want it.  I 'd rather be dominated than have C.


----------



## Newton (May 31, 2010)

Hey Nin, I got an exam tomorrow, so I figure I should probably sleep or study or something, GGs we owned tonight

Tomorrow if you're on


----------



## Violent-nin (May 31, 2010)

Ah was wondering what was taking you so long. Alright man no worries, good luck on exam.

Yeah, tomorrow.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 1, 2010)

dude, whoever we were playing with custom game, he was shoving a massive black cock up my arse and violating me in ways unimaginable. good practice though.

edit: I'll probably buy next map pack since it is too late to sell my copy of this game.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh yeah

Borealis

cool guy

yeah, he was getting pretty mad about me throwing a knife at him all the time


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 1, 2010)

so in domination with this noobtuber. he was tubing and lost and we won. well u better not tube me and lose.  I sent him a message that said "even noobtubing u lost, lol"

he said "24-6" cause that was his score. lame.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm actually getting pretty good trowing knifes.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 1, 2010)

When I equipped it on my sniper class for the first time, my first ground war(of the day) I walk into a guy with painkiller, I shoot, see painkiller sign, and immediately follow up with the throwing knife

my friends were watching too

so i'm like, ""

and they were like, ""


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey Crix you on? I'll be on in an hour or so. Lets get some games going.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 1, 2010)

I got 'The Stand" title just now, along with the "dead man's switch", "Dieing Breath", "Robin Hood" lv .2 and all related emblems. 

also each time i got the lv. 5 or lv. 6 challenge complete i got 20000 points. 
I can smell that 8th prestige already.


----------



## Newton (Jun 1, 2010)

Just got home a while ago, Physics was good

Playing a few


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2010)

My Internet is down, I'm using my phone at the moment to post on here lol.


----------



## Newton (Jun 1, 2010)

Who's in the stone age now biitch


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 1, 2010)

Got too prestige eight. That golden skull emblem is getting closer and closer.  (yes i will go to prestige ten).

I was in a bullying mood today , stole some guys care package in S&D that contained a CG and used it the next round too wipe out 5 of there guys out.
I ended the round after that with a flawlessly executed ninja defuse for the match win.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2010)

Susano said:


> Who's in the stone age now biitch



Haha fuck you. Unlike your ghetto connection, mine won't be down for days.


----------



## Newton (Jun 1, 2010)

2 CGs and a Pave Low in 1 emergency Airdrop

needless to say, rapage ensued


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 1, 2010)

Susano said:


> 2 CGs and a Pave Low in 1 emergency Airdrop
> 
> needless to say, rapage ensued



I got 2 pave lows and an AC 130 and a sentry gun in one e drop in demoliton
called in my harriers then both pave lows set up my sentry gun and well let's say i got a massive killstreak i went 64 and 3 that game


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

Killstreaks are overpowered. Get to a score of 101-4 with just a 5-7-11 KS


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 1, 2010)

actually i remember getting a nine killstreak on scrapyeard

dropped my e drop and harriers 7-8-9 is good stuff
I got 2 stealh bombers  in the e drop so I had 3 stealth bombers on stand by 
I nuked the board with 3 stealth bombers
it was so raw with danger close on


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

Holy shit!

I can see the destruction already


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 1, 2010)

I spawned killed the same 2-3 people which each stealth bomber run
I did the runs vertical to the scrapyard map and


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 1, 2010)

how many stealth bombers can be called at once?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 1, 2010)

All of them
Since they are bombing runs they dont take up airspace
somehow O_o


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 1, 2010)

Free for all


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh man, what was the score by the end of that?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 1, 2010)

I was 30 - 4 in that FFA
Died 4 times before I got my streak going
So I had final stand and when i was about to die the third bombing run killed the guy who toobed me 
My stealth bombers all 3 combined got 8 kills


----------



## Gecka (Jun 1, 2010)

I've gone 30-1 in a FFA once

RPD silenced +grip =rape


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 1, 2010)

Actually my best free for all was a flawless 30 but my kill streaks were kind of meh at the time

Precision Bomber
Harriers 
Stealth


----------



## Gene (Jun 1, 2010)

A bit bored with the game nowadays. Maybe it's time to play with some new peeps.

PSN: AfroGene

Add me if you want to play a few. Just tell me who you are though.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 1, 2010)

Deagle w/ Tac knife= umhazing


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 1, 2010)

Played some groundwar games with Dingding. We were raping. Could've gotten the nuke 2 times in a row. First time times runs out (needed 1 more kill). Second time I'm butchering the enemy with my cg, almost at the nuke and some dude in our team gets a nuke. His AC did the trick lol. Connection was horrible at times though. I die a lot of time because my connection is worse then the opponents. Cause I know I shot an opponent sooner then he did me, yet he still wins. I think he saw me sooner, but it doesn't show it that way cause my connection wasn't that good. PSN sucks. We got disconnected 3 times in a row when we were starting a new lobby :S 

@Yo Susano, tell ya boy to stop sniping me already dammit . It's not nice to see me getting killed on the winning cam.

My ratio rose again. It rises with .02 everyday. By the end of June I'll be on 1.50


----------



## Awesome (Jun 1, 2010)

FFA's not too much fun anymore 

Everyone is camping. Then it gets boring and I quit, only to have my win ratio slowly go down even more.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 1, 2010)

Susano raped me on highrise with the sniper rifle..... 

I must get better now with the intervention


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 1, 2010)

Lol. That's how you should play FFA. Camp one spot. Go to other spot camp some more. Who just runs around in FFA? Play groundwar if you want to improve your win ratio. It's fun and it's easy to win if your team is half decent.

Lol Nakas. You bitch, where did you run of to? I ended something lik 17-13 that round, which totally sucked. Susano and co were really annoying me with them snipers. I didn't feel like using my silenced weapons. I should've though, cause they kicked our asses.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2010)

Ya, Internet will be down till tomorrow, so no games for me tonight.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 1, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol. That's how you should play FFA. Camp one spot. Go to other spot camp some more. Who just runs around in FFA? Play groundwar if you want to improve your win ratio. It's fun and it's easy to win if your team is half decent.
> 
> Lol Nakas. You bitch, where did you run of to? I ended something lik 17-13 that round, which totally sucked. Susano and co were really annoying me with them snipers. I didn't feel like using my silenced weapons. I should've though, cause they kicked our asses.



lol I had to leave to turn in a job application (chikfila) but anger at susano with that sniper rifle also made me leave too when he no-scoped me lol


----------



## Gecka (Jun 1, 2010)

lol

yall should have quickscoping matches

it's what us 360 rollers do

my friends usually kick our asses though


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 1, 2010)

Your friend is insane. 

I should really stop trying the jumping quickscope/throwing knife kill since I either a) I end missing and eating a bullet or b) I fall to my death.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 1, 2010)

Peter/wolfblade or Borealis?

also happy birthday me


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 2, 2010)

Borealis. Wolfblade seems about your level though I remember him going on a couple streaks (on me). 

You getting the anti-ninja pro headsets birthday boy?


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 2, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Lol. That's how you should play FFA. Camp one spot. Go to other spot camp some more. *Who just runs around in FFA?* Play groundwar if you want to improve your win ratio. It's fun and it's easy to win if your team is half decent.


*slowly puts his hand up*


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 2, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> *slowly puts his hand up*




*does same


----------



## Rhythmic (Jun 2, 2010)

I always see Haohmaru play _nothing but_ Demolition lol. Koppachino usually played demo or TDM whenever I saw him on. Don't really like demo all that much. I usually play TDM when my cousin is on, but whenever he's not, it's mostly MTDM with a little bit of SnD and FFA. I mostly play by myself so 90% of the time it's MTDM. That and not a lot of whining kids on there. Less Mics are being used. Anyway, what game modes do most people here play? MW2's sort of getting boring now, so I'm thinking of trying other recommended ones.


----------



## Taki (Jun 2, 2010)

I LOVE the AC130. I feel like some sort of god, looking down and punishing players for their sins.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 2, 2010)

Taki said:


> I LOVE the AC130. I feel like some sort of god, looking down and punishing players for their sins.



*KABOOM* , *bang* *bang* *bang* *bang* , vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. - repeat.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 2, 2010)

Panda said:


> *does same



yup

same here

with akimbo rafficas of course




Amanomurakumo said:


> Borealis. Wolfblade seems about your level though I remember him going on a couple streaks (on me).
> 
> You getting the anti-ninja pro headsets birthday boy?


you know it son

after my final tomorrow though

yay for last day of school


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 2, 2010)

Rhythmic said:


> I always see Haohmaru play _nothing but_ Demolition lol. Koppachino usually played demo or TDM whenever I saw him on. Don't really like demo all that much. I usually play TDM when my cousin is on, but whenever he's not, it's mostly MTDM with a little bit of SnD and FFA. I mostly play by myself so 90% of the time it's MTDM. That and not a lot of whining kids on there. Less Mics are being used. Anyway, what game modes do most people here play? MW2's sort of getting boring now, so I'm thinking of trying other recommended ones.


It's not that I want to play demo. My friends play it. I'm just in the party. I'll play anything. I've played S&D with Fire. I play Groundwar with Crix and Dingaling. I like TDM most though. 

@Deathgun and Panda. Well you could just run around with FFA, but you won't do well most the time. Depends which map you're playing. Random respawns are tricky.

@Nakas, lol I feel ya. I almost rage quit myself.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 2, 2010)

SP perk - Stupid Prick perk. 

Some of them are clearly good enough without that damn perk. It sickens me when I catch these fuckers first and they only need to put a single bullet in me to score a kill and it wouldn't be my fucking head. 

Cowards....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 2, 2010)

u pretty much have to equip SP unless ur sniping, lose too many fights without it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2010)

Internets back up, time to taste my pain bitches!


----------



## Newton (Jun 2, 2010)

I dont use SP _unless_ I'm sniping


----------



## Awesome (Jun 2, 2010)

Past 21 times I died were all knifes. 

For future CoD games: Remove the knife.

Edit: Played a FFA and went 30-4
Those 4 deaths were all from the host, knifing me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 2, 2010)

Susano said:


> I dont use SP _unless_ I'm sniping



headshots=1 hit kill (usually), but try a gun fight with your ak47 w/o SP or what have u against an RPD or usp w/SP, ur toast.



Itachi^ said:


> Past 21 times I died were all knifes.
> 
> For future CoD games: Remove the knife.
> 
> ...



it's the commando/ tac knife that messes me up, those guys jump from shotgun range and stab u.  the other day i was trying to snipe someone, and they killed me with the g18, i couldn't believe it.  The only other shot i've seen that crazy was when i got a longshot with my magnum.


----------



## Newton (Jun 2, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> headshots=1 hit kill (usually), but try a gun fight with your ak47 w/o SP or what have u against an RPD or usp w/SP, ur toast.



_You're_ toast 

Who's gonna be on tonight?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm free to jump on tonight.

What time team NF will be rolling out?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 2, 2010)

Guess us 360 folks are getting the new maps tomm.


----------



## Newton (Jun 2, 2010)

Ima be on in about an hour


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe I'll be on as well. A little late over here.


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 2, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Guess us 360 folks are getting the new maps tomm.



Those are tomorrow already? 

I hope the new ones play as well as they look.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 2, 2010)

I got a  rather interesting match-winning kill yesterday. On Afghan with OMA Intervention, running around to my spot when someone pops up outside of melee distance, so I try to quickscope but end up pressing the wrong button and get a throwing knife kill instead.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 2, 2010)

Maaan my games are laggy. I guess it's because I'm from Europe. I really had to adjust. My scores sucked most the time :S. GGs men


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 2, 2010)

at Susano killing himself with a care package while I was trying to protect him. 

All I hear is his guy scream behind me. I was like "The fuck? :S", then I get shot in back because I was confused lol.


----------



## Newton (Jun 2, 2010)

I capture the Sentry and look up to see the Care Package speeding towards me, I shout "NOOOOO" and then I get crushed


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 3, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I got a  rather interesting match-winning kill yesterday. On Afghan with OMA Intervention, running around to my spot when someone pops up outside of melee distance, so I try to quickscope but end up pressing the wrong button and get a throwing knife kill instead.




Only you could do that!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2010)

Susano said:


> I capture the Sentry and look up to see the Care Package speeding towards me, I shout "NOOOOO" and then I get crushed



 

Definitely one of the funniest things I've seen in a while. Team NF is dominating.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 3, 2010)

I run around in FFA with a OMA Sniper 
Side arm?
No need


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2010)

Message when your back on Susano, taking a break as well.

GGs BH, you kicked ass by far today. I love the winning kill on Underpass when you were hiding in the grass and popped up like Solid Snake.


----------



## Newton (Jun 3, 2010)

BH was like

"You don't see snake ..

LAST KILL BITCH"

But yeah he kicked omega ass today

I'll be on in 10, not staying too long though


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2010)

That damn PS3 freeze scared the shit out of me, thank god it's working fine.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 3, 2010)

Did they nerf C4's blast radius?

I'm getting more and more hitmarkers with it


----------



## Newton (Jun 3, 2010)

I know right, first time that happened to me I almost freaked out


----------



## Gecka (Jun 3, 2010)

My starter up class

Ak-47 silenced
OMA Pro
SP Pro
Sitrep Pro
Claymores
Smoke

Surprisingly almost clutched a match with this setup, but the guy had thermal on wasteland


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 3, 2010)

Gecka said:


> My starter up class
> 
> Ak-47 silenced
> OMA Pro
> ...



Sitrep pro takes so long to get. 

I wont get it again till 10th pres.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 3, 2010)

I actually got it today

works wonders


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 3, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Did they nerf C4's blast radius?
> 
> I'm getting more and more hitmarkers with it



i kinda noticed i've been getting hit markers with it when i swore i would get kills.  ANd i'm an expert at C4 lobs and detonations so i know what's up.  There must be news updates on this kind of thing.

Maps out already?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 3, 2010)

Sitrep Pro?
I hear foot steps
*bang shooty fun*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2010)

Good games Susano, Team NF did pretty alright today.

Tomorrow we'll do even better!


----------



## Newton (Jun 3, 2010)

Fuck yeah ggs


----------



## Ito (Jun 3, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I actually got it today
> 
> works wonders



Did you get it without cheating?


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 3, 2010)

manddy said:


> really?i wanna it too



Better have some patience then. Shooting 120 equipments takes a while.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 3, 2010)

Ito said:


> Did you get it without cheating?


Yup

Light machine guns go through pretty much everything in the game


manddy said:


> really?i wanna it too


it's really hard to get man


Deathgun said:


> Better have some patience then. Shooting 120 equipments takes a while.



This this this this

Hardcore, FFA, and Search are your best bets


----------



## Gecka (Jun 3, 2010)

Also just had a 5 man clutch


----------



## Kirito (Jun 3, 2010)

Who's the more pitiful character, Soap or Ramirez?

I personally find Ramirez lolworthy.

RAMIREZ! TAKE OUT THE ENTIRE WHITE HOUSE COMPLETE WITH 20 RPGS 10 BTNS AND A TACTICAL NUKE WITH THIS PAPERCLIP! GO GO GO!

RAMIREZ! BLOCK THAT EMP WITH THIS RIOT SHIELD AND 2 CHEESEBURGERS FROM BURGERTOWN! YOU HAVE 3 SECONDS!

RAMIREZ! MAKE GHOST COME BACK TO LIFE AND KILL SHEPHARD WHILE DOING IT!

RAMIREZ! SCRATCH MY BALLS!

Poor Ramirez


----------



## Skylit (Jun 3, 2010)

wow, two classmates of mine just cheated prestige 10 [they were prestige 3 before] and now they're wondering why i don't admire them. fucking idiots.

i'm prestige 1, btw. 

Would like to play with you guys, but i'm not THAT good.


----------



## Newton (Jun 3, 2010)

Once you dont go 1 - 15 every game, we're cool


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jun 3, 2010)

When do you guys play? I want to join team NF.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 3, 2010)

Susano said:


> Once you dont go 1 - 15 every game, we're cool



Good to hear. 

But I guess i have to add some guys of you. The only one i have in psn is Brandon Heat, i think.


----------



## Newton (Jun 3, 2010)

All day every day 

Mostly in the region of afternoon - late night, well that's us PS3 guys anyway

which system u on

My PSN is Crixpack, for anyone who wants to jump in with us


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jun 3, 2010)

PS3 (also have a 360) I am mostly now weekends and nights and will add you tonight. Just got an upgrade of speed to 18mbps


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 3, 2010)

anyone got the new maps?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 3, 2010)

Yup

here's what I think

Fuel: Fucking, huge. Very very similar to Derail, only in dessert form. The right side is fairly exposed and open. The office building is going to be camped, hard. There are TONS of hidden spots for boosters, as it is such a large map. Lots of metallic surfaces, so Ninja Pro or Sitrep Pro= MUST. The buildings are going to be the main battlefields, and they are really tight spaces, so shotguns galore. I highly recommend sniping on this map with a shotgun as your secondary. Anything goes for this map though.

Carnival: Pretty big. Space world has the one rocket that has a ladder in it that leads you to a window with a PERFECT view of EVERYTHING. Pretty much everything goes. Shotguns, handguns, LMG's, everything. Looks to be a great ground wars map granted the spawns don't suck harder than karachi's.

Trailer: This is gonna be a horrible horrible map. If ground war is featured on this, spawn camping will be taken to a whole new level. Open roads, tight alleys, and no real place to take a breather, you will be exposed, always. LMG's w/ FMJ will tear through every piece of covering in this map. The actual trailers included. Close range only, so shotguns, akimbo G18's, smg's, etc. You can try sniping, but you won't get very far...


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 3, 2010)

Do the old maps play the same as they had or are they a little different?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 3, 2010)

well with killstreaks it's a bit different


----------



## Ito (Jun 3, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Yup
> 
> Light machine guns go through pretty much everything in the game



Impressive... SitRep Pro is the only Pro I don't have.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 3, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Yup
> 
> here's what I think
> 
> ...



i'll be on with new maps tonight then


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 3, 2010)

these maps are going to require some getting used to, especially random camping spots. baby-monitors galore


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 3, 2010)

lol, baby monitor? u mean hbs?


----------



## Skylit (Jun 3, 2010)

wow, just started a game with you, Susano and my internet said "NO!". o_O

and i didn't understand one word you guys said. lol.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 3, 2010)

Skylit said:


> wow, just started a game with you, Susano and my internet said "NO!". o_O
> 
> and i didn't understand one word you guys said. lol.



did u get ur ass lit on fire? i heard susano is good , but he doesn't come on xbox to see how we do


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2010)

Skylit said:


> wow, just started a game with you, Susano and my internet said "NO!". o_O
> 
> and i didn't understand one word you guys said. lol.



Trini accent to much for ya? 

I'll be on at random times tonight. NBA Finals Game 1 is on tonight so I probably won't be on till late.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 3, 2010)

So can I start playin with the 360 group here? I'd love to get some new guys to play with, and I think I'll be buying the new map pack tonight (Strike )



My GT is: NxD Wyld3 Fyre


----------



## Newton (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, I'm a terrible host due to location, it'll probably work better when someone else hosts lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 3, 2010)

i can't play until i d/l resurgence and stimulus again, since i had to reformat my flash drive for more space.  and i have to eat of all things :S i'll be playing with some groups after that though 

i'm xbl:superbadhatter

but tell me ur NF id if add me, i don't add strangers :S


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 3, 2010)

Susano said:


> Yeah, I'm a terrible host due to location, it'll probably work better when someone else hosts lol



lol im always wondering why we always have 2 bars in matches

@violent-nin-Celtics are going to win


----------



## Gecka (Jun 3, 2010)

holy shit

nae as my witness saw me make a 360 quickscope headshot

for the killcam


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 3, 2010)

Skylit said:


> wow, just started a game with you, Susano and my internet said "NO!". o_O
> 
> *and i didn't understand one word you guys said. lol.*


Don't worry. You're not the only one. Once Susano talks slowly you can understand him better. 

Demolition is filled with retards nowadays. A lot of prestige 1. My harrier made like 8 kills! That's when they thought about shooting it down. They should be glad I'm going for the golden pavelow title or else I would've Nuked them to hell.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 3, 2010)

According to the video reveal of the new maps, one of the returning maps had it's domination points tweaked so you can't cap it from behind the counter or something like that.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 3, 2010)

^ That would be Strike. There were a few maps on COD4 in which you could cap the flag behind a wall.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 3, 2010)

I wonder how long it will take this time for the maps to come out on the ps3. I'm getting the stimulus package from a friend tomorrow. I've played the maps at his house and I didn't really like them. Too camp friendly.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 3, 2010)

They'll come out in July. Same deal as with the stimulus package.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> lol im always wondering why we always have 2 bars in matches
> 
> @violent-nin-Celtics are going to win



Really? Looks to me like they lost tonight. 

Susano you playing tonight?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 4, 2010)

Fuel is fucking huge. Like. Fucking damn.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 4, 2010)

they don't have resurgence on GW yet.

I had an awesome game on underpass to make up for my dismal game in highrise.  TDM kanyeshrug.jpg


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 4, 2010)

oh shit, i just survived a nuke in afghan , weird!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> oh shit, i just survived a nuke in afghan , weird!



Wait, what! :S


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 4, 2010)

i had to split, morning me won't appreciate all the fun nighttime me is having 



Violent-nin said:


> Wait, what! :S



yeah, some dude called in a nuke, then i was gonna start shelling the map for the heck of it, i went to reload the nube tube i picked up from a dead body, and in the middle of my reload the nuke went off, i got some damage and then went into last stand! i finished holding my pistol out, it was cool


----------



## Gecka (Jun 4, 2010)

That one ground war we had was amazing


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 4, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> i had to split, morning me won't appreciate all the fun nighttime me is having
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, some dude called in a nuke, then i was gonna start shelling the map for the heck of it, i went to reload the nube tube i picked up from a dead body, and in the middle of my reload the nuke went off, i got some damage and then went into last stand! i finished holding my pistol out, it was cool



wow, I guess if you have the last stand perk on, you can survive the nuke.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 4, 2010)

well, i can't play the new maps till they are on gw.  i don't play all the mosh pit games, and HTDM is cool, but not all that other stuff.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 4, 2010)

An almost completely filled ground war with friends means someone is bound to get a nuke if they have it setup


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 4, 2010)

The new maps are pretty good, Trailer Park is my favorite.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 4, 2010)

eh, trailer park, trash.



Gecka said:


> holy shit
> 
> nae as my witness saw me make a 360 quickscope headshot
> 
> for the killcam


and then 3 more times after that.

honestly I'm just happy it wasn't me all of those times.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 4, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> eh, trailer park, trash.
> 
> and then 3 more times after that.
> 
> honestly I'm just happy it wasn't me all of those times.


I've noticed some people don't seem to like Trailer Park, I'm not sure why.

But when I played on it I destroyed the enemy team so badly I have no choice but to like it.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 4, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I've noticed some people don't seem to like Trailer Park, I'm not sure why.
> 
> But when I played on it I destroyed the enemy team so badly I have no choice but to like it.



I love some linear maps, like skidrow and highrise, but something about trailer just infuriates me.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 4, 2010)

edit: trailer park to me feels like it really requires mara-weight-comm and UMP, which is a style I don't use and tend to hate playing against if everyone on the other team has it. If not that then camping in some doorway. I just don't like that map.


FFFFFF. I kept on being put in the same lobby 5 times in a row after attempting to leave, so I go to player review and avoid a random player from it. Well, it put me in that SAME lobby two more times after that before I finally just changed gametypes. wtf lol. that's happened 3 times today and I've only been on for an hour or so.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 4, 2010)

^

Well, I was using UMP with Marathon, SP and Ninja.

But I don't see why you would have a problem with anyone with a rushing class, it's a actually a great style of play that encourages fun gameplay, unlike camping.


----------



## Ito (Jun 4, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> ^
> 
> Well, I was using UMP with Marathon, SP and Ninja.
> 
> But I don't see why you would have a problem with anyone with a rushing class, it's a actually a great style of play that encourages fun gameplay, unlike camping.


Not to mention annoying as hell when you get blown away by a Spas-12.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 4, 2010)

this game is bugging.  I'm emptying clips into people and my whole shotgun point blank, not even a hit marker.  And every map is automatically being voted to pass to the next map.  and almost all the games are TDM instead of domination in GW.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 4, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> this game is bugging.  I'm emptying clips into people and my whole shotgun point blank, not even a hit marker.  And every map is automatically being voted to pass to the next map.  and almost all the games are TDM instead of domination in GW.


Sounds like you entered a modded lobby.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2010)

Going online now if anyone wants to join.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 5, 2010)

has the 1014 been nerfed?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2010)

i've actually seen it get some kills that are near spas range


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't think any weapon has been nerfed.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 5, 2010)

might be my connection, but i'm not getting the kind of damage i usually get from it :S


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't know about weaps, but the equipment has been altered


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 5, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I don't know about weaps, but the equipment has been altered


How so              ?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2010)

GG's Susano and Vault, that last game was rape (and hilarious).


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2010)

C4 has been nerfed, for sure.
Claymores' blast radius increased, to counter marathon + lightweight
and tac inserts are louder


----------



## Newton (Jun 5, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> GG's Susano and Vault, that last game was rape (and hilarious).



Hahaha fuck yes

That team had 3 fresh assholes after we were finished 

Did they even cross 20 kills?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2010)

Susano said:


> Hahaha fuck yes
> 
> That team had 3 fresh assholes after we were finished
> 
> Did they even cross 20 kills?



 

Nah I don't think so. 

Tomorrow?


----------



## Vault (Jun 5, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> GG's Susano and Vault, that last game was rape (and hilarious).



Wow im still laughing right now  That was utter rape


----------



## Newton (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh man I can't get over how crazy that shit was

Best game I've had in ages

Yea tomorrow for sure


----------



## Vault (Jun 5, 2010)

Same here, best game in ages. I remember shouting for cover for my Emergency air drop   Seriously how the hell was i 8 kills up in less than 30 seconds  

Definitely tomorrow


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2010)

Ugh, we need to have another full party before I even think about getting my nuke.

Too many 7th and 8th prestiges for a couple of randoms to be able to handle


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah you guys just started racking in kills in a hurry, I was like "The fuck? Take it easy guys". 

Fun game indeed.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 5, 2010)

i'll be on shortly, have to attend to the personal hygeine bama


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 5, 2010)

29 - 6 with uva pred


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 5, 2010)

I haven't played in about 2 months. Can anyone tell me whats changed? new maps? guns? patches? ect? Please


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 5, 2010)

Gecka said:


> C4 has been nerfed, for sure.
> Claymores' blast radius increased, to counter marathon + lightweight
> and tac inserts are louder


Link      ?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Link      ?



I don't know if anybody has covered it, but a lot of people I've been asking have felt that most of that is true since the patch.

I may be wrong about the claymore thing though, since lately I just throw C4 on my claymores now.


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 5, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> I haven't played in about 2 months. Can anyone tell me whats changed? new maps? guns? patches? ect? Please



please tell me, ill rep u


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 5, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> I haven't played in about 2 months. Can anyone tell me whats changed? new maps? guns? patches? ect? Please



Two map packs: 

There are no new guns. They tweaked OMA and OMA Pro so that it takes longer to switch classes, but I haven't played in a while, so I can't comment on any other patches.


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks Undercover


----------



## zebas1 (Jun 5, 2010)

my latest montage:
- [MW2] Best No Scope Montage [Barrett. 50cal] -


don't forget to check my other montages:

- [MW2] Best No Scope Montage [Intervention]-


- [MW2] Semtex Stuck Montage [Subass36] -


- [MW2] Epic Throwing Knife Montage [Subass36]-


- [MW2] Mounted Shotgun Montage [Subass36] -


- [MW2] Randomness Montage [Subass36] -


please comment and subscribe to my youtube channel


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 5, 2010)

zebas1 said:


> my latest montage:
> - [MW2] Best No Scope Montage [Barrett. 50cal] -
> 
> 
> ...



  Those are actually pretty awesome.

You should play with us some more. 
We almost alway pull shit that makes us laugh.

Also it would be awesome too see a collateral montage from you.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 5, 2010)

I've actually seen that no-scope knife method

guy called it his aimbot though

i'm calling bullshit on your method for now until otherwise


----------



## zebas1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I've actually seen that no-scope knife method
> 
> guy called it his aimbot though
> 
> i'm calling bullshit on your method for now until otherwise



what are you trying to say? that I have a aimbot? I missed enough of times in the montage


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 5, 2010)

Those were crazy, you should make some more sniping montages.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 5, 2010)

17-1 using UMP for first time on trailer park. good times


edit: oh you cocktease


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 5, 2010)

trailer park is crazy on domination.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2010)

Susano I'm heading back on now.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 6, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> 17-1 using UMP for first time on trailer park. good times


                 .


----------



## Gecka (Jun 6, 2010)

Tried out that throwing knife method

It's legit

and surprisingly easy

Got my vector mastery

working on my AK-47 mastery


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 6, 2010)

Joined in haoh's match....got my ass kicked immediatly


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 6, 2010)

Hhahah I thought I saw you running around. I was like is that someone with the same name?


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 6, 2010)

Today, I realized how much Attack Helicopters can actually help.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 6, 2010)

So I went back to WaW to play with a friend... holy damn does that game feel so slow now.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 6, 2010)

Had some fun matches today.

@ Haoh: I was lol-ing my ass in that s&d match. I had no idea that was you until i shotty'd you. 

Also did i just get a ninja defuse in Skid Row at A?  Whoever was planting had to be really distracted.

And after you left i had one more match in wasteland AKA stealth heaven.
Some guys from the opposing team was talking shit too me because of a backstab fail. 
Of course there is nothing as effective as a good stealthy ninja defuse, while about five enemy's were around.  

They had nothing to say to me after that. 
Also the final kill that won the match looked a bit like this :repstorm.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 6, 2010)

Hhahhaa awesome. I'm too used to playing Demo and TDM. I rush too much. I knew you were lying around somewhere. My first guess was between the rubbish and there you were waiting for me with your shotgun. HBS is soooo gay hehe


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jun 6, 2010)

Im Lvl 70 xD

I Fighted some Mods In a Private Match Today .. That was freaking sick !


----------



## Filum (Jun 6, 2010)

Has anyone else played TDM, and gotten into one of those modded servers?
I'm talking tempo x100, AC-130 spitting out hundreds of projectiles all over the place n shit D: !?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 6, 2010)

I have on 360. It was actually kind of fun 

30-3 in FFA using intervention. All deaths from commando knifers


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 6, 2010)

damn crixpack kicked ass today with a nuke in tow

Just wondering but if the entire team is lagging does that mean its the host's fault cause when i play with Team NF for some reason I always have either a 2 bar or 3 bar connection....which kind of sucks for sniping


----------



## Gecka (Jun 6, 2010)

Got my vector silver skull title

working on my ACR silver skull

So far I've got

WA2000 gold and silver
Scar-H silver
Barret silver
Vector silver


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 6, 2010)

tempo x100 multiple times already. My bro was playing with you guys today. Only thing I heard from the other room was: Crix was that you nuking. Yaaa man.


----------



## Newton (Jun 6, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> damn crixpack kicked ass today with a nuke in tow
> 
> Just wondering but if the entire team is lagging does that mean its the host's fault cause when i play with Team NF for some reason I always have either a 2 bar or 3 bar connection....which kind of sucks for sniping





Well, because we're all from different areas, nin from Canada, muso from Europe, me from the Caribbean etc, i doubt there's any real game where none of us lag, for instance, the only time i ever have 4 bars in a game is when I'm chosen as the host, but its usually managable. 

So its not exactly the host's fault, its more of the host's PS3 finding games with low pings for the host, which means that the others might not get the best pings. I think the game tries to find the game with, on average, the best ping for everyone though, I'm not sure


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 6, 2010)

Got 1500 kills with the m16 in 8 prestiges.. sigh. Not maining it though. I'm gonna try the ACR till I 9th prestige. I think I got like 6 silver skulls. Famas, Scar, TAR, UMP, I'm sure about. m4a1 I think as well. Still only one gold one. Tar is getting close though with around 800 hs.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 7, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> tempo x100 multiple times already. My bro was playing with you guys today. Only thing I heard from the other room was: Crix was that you nuking. Yaaa man.



no wonder cause usually your getting about 50 kills and like 5 deaths in our matches.....i could really have used your skill considering susano and company was pulverizing my team into dust with the chopper gunner


----------



## Gecka (Jun 7, 2010)

Went on a 13 killstreak without killstreaks


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Went on a 13 killstreak without killstreaks



i could get that once in a while, against very aggressive , stupid teams .  

sincerely,
fapperwocky


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 7, 2010)

New frozen crossing vid is out [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a08ViuvORRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2010)

wtf is this shit?


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 7, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> wtf is this shit?


Some fanmade parody of mw2 I found.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2010)

parody? looks like action


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 7, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> parody? looks like action


Yea , I call it a parody because its basically a cheap imitation of mw episode 1 was a lot better though. I'm surprised with the production value of this series considering its fan made.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 7, 2010)

Recently I've started to notice that a lot of players are using the TAR. Up until a couple of months ago, the ACR/FAM16 were pretty much the only guns I saw which weren't centred around a knifing class.


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2010)

OI! 

You guys think World War III is gonna happen in Modern Warfare 3?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 7, 2010)

yo blaze, go on so i can headshot u real slow like.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 7, 2010)

30-2-1 in Underpass 

Where is everyone at?


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2010)

Noone played great today  we are recovering


----------



## Newton (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm trying to get them 500 kills with the m16

I fucking suck with that gun


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 8, 2010)

Playing GW isn't good for your m16 lol. There are too many opponents. Just go with normal TDM or Demo or something. I'm killer with the m16 in regular TDM and Demo. 1 shot kill is awesome. Damn I sucked today. My eyes were about to close though. I could hardly keep them open. Was around 3 am when I was gaming with you guys (7 now up for school). I walked past enemies a lot lol. One time I walk past someone in that bunker in wasterland and he doesn't even shoot me. So one of you guys shoot him after you see me go in. 

That martyrdom game winning kill was awesome haha. I was like pleeease walk towards me. And what does he 1 sec later.... booom. BTW ACR sucks!!! I give up. Never using it again. 


@Narutosushi, my bro's not half bad. He doesn't play it as much as I do, so he's not that good at aiming and taking cover. He rushes too much without using cover. That's why he dies more then he has to.

@Onmi, you were doing great in skidrow I think. You were up 11-0 or something. Same in Wasteland. Suprisingly enough you didn't get alot of kills with AC130. Everybody hiding in buildings or something?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 8, 2010)

akimbo models are fucking fuuuuuun


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2010)

dumb team in domination, couldn't defend a flag for nothing


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 8, 2010)

what's this wallhack I keep hearing about? Is it like a permanent UAV?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2010)

wallhack should be seeing thru walls


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 8, 2010)

I didn't get a chance to get back online later on tonight, oh well tomorrow it is.



Haohmaru said:


> @Onmi, you were doing great in skidrow I think. You were up 11-0 or something. Same in Wasteland. Suprisingly enough you didn't get alot of kills with AC130. Everybody hiding in buildings or something?



Yeah I usually do good on Skidrow, I can't remember how I finished that game though. Yeah mostly everyone was hiding and at one point I had a hard time shooting down a whole pack of people because the AC130 wouldn't let me aim in a far corner until it lined up with it pretty much (by then most people ran away).

@BH

Play tomorrow.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 8, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> 30-2-1 in Underpass
> 
> Where is everyone at?



I was having dinner with friends. sorry mate. next time.



Susano said:


> I'm trying to get them 500 kills with the m16
> 
> I fucking suck with that gun



imo it is the best gun in the game. just learn to line up your taget and pull the trigger once, maybe twice if you are not using stopping power and you are done. I prefere it to famas. acr is cool, but I love my m16


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 8, 2010)

47 - 19 Demolition with
3-4-5



also, i played Capture the flag on rust and got 31 flags 
I was 16 - 17 though :<


----------



## Newton (Jun 8, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I was having dinner with friends. sorry mate. next time.
> 
> 
> 
> imo it is the best gun in the game. just learn to line up your taget and pull the trigger once, maybe twice if you are not using stopping power and you are done. I prefere it to famas. acr is cool, but I love my m16



My general set up is Coldblooded with a silenced weapon

Which doesn't go too well with the m16, I had to force myself to unsilence it and use stopping power, which led to some great games, I still hate the gun though

@Haoh - No way man the ACR is great


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2010)

Crix and Haoh you disappoint me  Both guns are godly, the Scar is better though


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jun 8, 2010)

I am liking the tar now, but the M16 is god along with the scar


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 8, 2010)

Susano said:


> My general set up is Coldblooded with a silenced weapon
> 
> Which doesn't go too well with the m16, I had to force myself to unsilence it and use stopping power, which led to some great games, I still hate the gun though



I find the m16 to be beastly with silencer. I guess we all have the weapons we are comfortable with.


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2010)

4 away from a nuke i get nub tubed  Im so pissed right now


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 8, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I find the m16 to be beastly with silencer. *I guess we all have the weapons we are comfortable with*.



Say that again, nothing beats my good old L86 and FAL.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 8, 2010)

The most godly/broken gun in the game is the UMP, I'm going through the process of getting it's title and that gun just rips through people and it's accuracy/range is just insane.


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 8, 2010)

UMP Silenced is the best gun, aside from the Scar of course.

I personally prefer the FAMAS, Intervention, or MP5K.


----------



## Newton (Jun 8, 2010)

UMP is my lover

Only gun I can watch the Challenges page and see everything done


----------



## Gecka (Jun 8, 2010)

I was telling everybody how great the UMP was earlier,and nobody believed me


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 8, 2010)

The Scar is my lover.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 8, 2010)

Susano said:


> UMP is my lover
> 
> Only gun I can watch the Challenges page and see everything done


That's the scar for me. 

@Vault, I tried. ACR is just too weak. It's a campers gun and I ain't no camper.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 8, 2010)

I have a fav gun in all of the classes. 

assult rifle: m16 (I still use everything - I don't hate )
sub machine gun: mpk5 (ump45 is superior, but still...)
light machine gun: rpd (with fmj, this thing penetrates everything like hot knife through butter)
sniper rifile: intervention (I am better with the barrett, but the intervention handles and feels better)

hand gun: m5 (its so smooth. it shoots like hennesey feels gliding down my throat)
machine pistol: g18 (with akimbo = game over)
luncher: thumper/stinger (cant pick between both - love them)
shot gun: spaz 12 (need I say more? )


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 8, 2010)

I use everything, I have no favorites anymore. Though I definitely notice which guns are better than others, UMP45 is so broken. 

@Scientist 

Ummm...who's....that girl in your....signature?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 8, 2010)

Vault said:


> 4 away from a nuke i get nub tubed  Im so pissed right now



i was 2 away from a nuke and one of my teammates got their care package stolen trying to kill someone with a crate drop and it was pred missile and I had hardline and was prone hiding in an AC 130 :/

EDIT: On Afgan they literally threw the care package where the enemy was spawning at Flag C


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 8, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> i was 2 away from a nuke and one of my teammates got their care package stolen trying to kill someone with a crate drop and it was pred missile and I had hardline and was prone hiding in an AC 130 :/
> 
> EDIT: On Afgan they literally threw the care package where the enemy was spawning at Flag C



wat a fuck shit teammate.  did u flame him?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2010)

it seems like flag B on fuel can be taken from outside of the room.  any idea how?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2010)

got my fall camo on the ak-47,  need 70 headshots to get it on the m21


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2010)

Fuel map is so gay. Even if it's goddamn huge one, too bad it doesn't suit my type.  it is a dream map for gay snipers. 

Oh well, at least Bailout map is awesome along with other maps like Strike.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Fuel map is so gay. Even if it's goddamn huge one, too bad it doesn't suit my type.  it is a dream map for gay snipers.
> 
> Oh well, at least Bailout map is awesome along with other maps like Strike.



 bailout is cool, except if u start at C on domination.  I hold my breath every time.  

Strike is neat also.

Fuel , i haven't been able to snipe on it so far.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 9, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> wat a fuck shit teammate.  did u flame him?



Nah. When i don't get nuke I kinda just shrug it off :/
I mean it was my falut for thinking my team could have a brain :<


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 9, 2010)

Playing with AUGHbar now. I really like the game. Shooting with it is awesome. Soo brutal. 

Yo Susano we really sucked today haha. Our team sucked ass. Nobody shooting down air support. Not even going coldblooded. At least hide in a building then. I couldn't even build up a killstreak, because I was constantly dying by air support (having to shoot it down). At one point I was like fuck it.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 9, 2010)

This astro a-30 headset works wonders


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 9, 2010)

Augbar is win. Went 30-0 on Favela on TDMexpress and mutliple 30+ and less then 10 deaths. I really love the gun. Big mag. Pretty accurate and damaging as well. Only thing it has working against it, is that's it's kinda slow. That's why I rush smart now lol.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 9, 2010)

I went 68-12 in domination ground war today and my air support raped them and i still lost


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 9, 2010)

3 4 5 is silly :33


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 9, 2010)

^Yet very annoying. If one or two of you teammates have this, you're golden. 

@Nakas. That just proves it isn't about the kills. Same thing happened today when I was playing with Susano. We couldn't even capture 2 flags. Fuck them kills I want to win (win ratio is only 0.6 or something  )


----------



## Ito (Jun 9, 2010)

I encountered some boosters today in hardcore team deathmatch. I was startled to see them in that mode. I guess they're slowly but surely invading every game type...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 9, 2010)

hey team NF, i am OMA disappoint 

also, i had to quit that match in terminal cause some teammate trapped me in a corner


----------



## Newton (Jun 9, 2010)

I said fuck that, and now I OMA like a friend on Terminal


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 10, 2010)

So far on the PS3 account:

731 shots

0 misses


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 10, 2010)

lol, i never played s&d b4, not bad.  so much replay in this game


----------



## Ito (Jun 10, 2010)

Panda said:


> So far on the PS3 account:
> 
> 731 shots
> 
> 0 misses



Holy shit. What if the game host changes and it makes you unwillingly fire a shot? I hate when that happens. It could ruin you, Panda.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2010)

Susano said:


> I said fuck that, and now I OMA like a friend on Terminal



Sorry I didn't host earlier, I was on the verge of going out soon so I didn't see the point of me hosting when I'd have to leave not too long after.

I'm heading back on now. :sweat


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 10, 2010)

Ito said:


> Holy shit. What if the game host changes and it makes you unwillingly fire a shot? I hate when that happens. It could ruin you, Panda.



Thankfully, that has yet to happen 

Had the host change several though, makes me worry every time


----------



## Newton (Jun 10, 2010)

Forgive me for tubing Nin  I just wanna get OMA finished for good


----------



## Gecka (Jun 10, 2010)

lulz

I have 3 classes for OMA

mainly for the second/red perk

coldblooded scar
SP ak-47
hardline vector


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2010)

C4 is my new mistress. pek

GG's Susano.

Tomorrow?


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 10, 2010)

Make that 811 hits / 0 misses now


----------



## Newton (Jun 10, 2010)

Haha that was hilarious

I'll only be on for a short while tomorrow, got an applied math exam in friday

But that's my last exam so after that its on


----------



## Gecka (Jun 10, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> C4 is my new mistress. pek
> 
> GG's Susano.
> 
> Tomorrow?



Someone else has seen the light now too

Even Axl Low is using it against riot shield users now

speaking of which

Skidrow SD
me and an enemy riot shield guy simultaneously throw our C4s at each other and blow it up at the same time

I almost cried it was so funny


----------



## Taki (Jun 10, 2010)

Picked up a PP2000 w/ Extended mags earlier on Trailer park I think. Wow, got me a Pave low with it.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 10, 2010)

Taki throw on sitrep instead of ninja pro

and that Ak-47 with FMJ will tear combined with the AA-12 extended mags


----------



## Taki (Jun 10, 2010)

I dont know, Sitrep doesnt really do it for me. Prolly cause I mainly play TDM.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 10, 2010)

if u aren't tubing with with OMA, may as well use Scavenger pro, you start off with enough bullets that's like 4 recharges.  ANd you pick up claymores too.  picking up c4 is dangerous.


----------



## spirishman (Jun 10, 2010)

Panda said:


> Make that 811 hits / 0 misses now



pics or gtfo


God I think of the rpd when I'm fucking, its my love and joy. I'm like the fucking terminator with that shit


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2010)

Susano said:


> Haha that was hilarious
> 
> I'll only be on for a short while tomorrow, got an applied math exam in friday
> 
> But that's my last exam so after that its on



Fair enough.

Yeah get ready for more C4 fun. 

@Gecka

I used to use C4 way back when I first started the game but got too in-love with claymores and forgot all about it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> That's the scar for me.
> 
> @Vault, I tried. ACR is just too weak. It's a campers gun and I ain't no camper.



Got everything with scar too  ACR isnt weak, slap on SP you are literally unstoppable 

Im cheating on my lover the scar lately   AK 47 silenced  Fucking hell  1k kills with it in 1 day


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 10, 2010)

c4 is for trolls.  when you are bored of killing people the normal way, u start playing with c4 , for maximum fun


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 10, 2010)

spirishman said:


> pics or gtfo



Okay, here ya go 




And seeing my list reminds me...I need to add yous all


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 10, 2010)

What gun have you been using, Panda?


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 10, 2010)

Scar, Spas, Intervention, and random ones I pick up from people if I run outta ammo


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 10, 2010)

Either you're one incredible shot or you're way too careful. Seeing you're still only 1st prestige level 25. Your accuracy will change soon. Great accuracy nonetheless. Add us on psn so we can Team NF together.

Undercovermc, how's the move going? You got your ps3 up and running yet? Join team NF and lets kill some.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 10, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Either you're one incredible shot or you're way too careful. Seeing you're still only 1st prestige level 25. Your accuracy will change soon. Great accuracy nonetheless. Add us on psn so we can Team NF together.
> 
> Undercovermc, how's the move going? You got your ps3 up and running yet? Join team NF and lets kill some.




I don't suppose you could list a few of you all's name could you? 
I really don't feel like going through pages, unless there is a thread for names I'm missing. 

Oh, and Dimesac-420 is a dude I work with...he just got his 18th Fall Camo.
He has it on everything it can be got on except for sniper rifles


----------



## Skylit (Jun 10, 2010)

Multi-kills with C4 are the shit. 

@Panda

Dani-Damn is my PSN.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 10, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Undercovermc, how's the move going? You got your ps3 up and running yet? Join team NF and lets kill some.



I should be able to play with you guys from next week. Is anyone in Team NF from Europe?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 10, 2010)

I am  

@Panda, I send you my psn


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 10, 2010)

hey panda, i thought ur on 360?  anywho, just got fall camo for ak, need a few more headshots for the fall camo on m21


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 10, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> hey panda, i thought ur on 360?  anywho, just got fall camo for ak, need a few more headshots for the fall camo on m21



I'm on both


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 10, 2010)

well, u know it's everyone's goal now to ruin ur perfect accuracy


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 10, 2010)

Sssssssss now it's not a surprise anymore.


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 10, 2010)

You can try to if you must


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2010)

I will add you later today Panda. 

Whose ready for team NF tonight?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2010)

Brandon Heat.

He was so polite in Gungrave


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 10, 2010)

I know Skylit and and Brandon added because of the Uncharted 2 thread

But anyone else on the PS3 add me, my PSN's in my sig


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I will add you later today Panda.
> 
> Whose ready for team NF tonight?



I'll try to be online later on.

I pulled an all-nighter so I'm somewhat low on energy at the moment, I'll be watching the Lakers game later today so hopefully you decide to play before that or right after it.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 10, 2010)

AC-130 gold skull. 
A five man multi kill did the trick.

Now i can wear that rotating cross too.


----------



## Taki (Jun 10, 2010)

Dammit, I wouldnt have sold my PS3 a while back if I knew the majority of you played on it.

Anyway, Live gamertags anyone? Some spec ops would be a nice change of scenery.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 10, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'll try to be online later on.
> 
> I pulled an all-nighter so I'm somewhat low on energy at the moment, I'll be watching the Lakers game later today so *hopefully you decide to play before that or right after it.*



How about both?


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2010)

Team NF lets be clinical tonight


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 10, 2010)

Somethings wrong with my ps3. When I go to internet connection and test my connection. It says getting IP:succesful Internet connection: succesful. Connecting to psn network: error :S
Anyone got this problem before?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 10, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> How about both?



PSH, I'm only one man, and I don't have One Man Army equipped. 



Haohmaru said:


> Somethings wrong with my ps3. When I go to internet connection and test my connection. It says getting IP:succesful Internet connection: succesful. Connecting to psn network: error :S
> Anyone got this problem before?



Yeah I got that before, I usually just leave the PS3 alone for a bit and when I come back it's fine, sometimes I just reset my router and it fixes it. :S


----------



## Vault (Jun 10, 2010)

DNS error happens alot to me well used to


----------



## Gecka (Jun 10, 2010)

Taki said:


> Dammit, I wouldnt have sold my PS3 a while back if I knew the majority of you played on it.
> 
> Anyway, Live gamertags anyone? Some spec ops would be a nice change of scenery.



AlphaRaptorXI


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 10, 2010)

C4 is sex. I'm still not used to the blast radius though, I keep killing myself with it when near.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 10, 2010)

@Taki: GB Johnny


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 10, 2010)

Anyone know if there is a certain level you have to be at to get the Behind Enemy Lines title, or can you just get it whenever?


----------



## Newton (Jun 10, 2010)

OMA VI is freaking 750 kills 

This is gonna be long and boring

Also, I like the Famas more than the m16 in general

@Panda - well considering that its a hidden challenge, it should be any level, I did it at like level 33 so you should be good either way


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 10, 2010)

Freaking router is acting crazy. So it finally connects now, but all my games are laggy and I have 3,4 bars. Really weird. Tested playing with direct cable and that works just fine. Freaky shit.

@Susano and Panda, how do you get that title?


----------



## Bakapanda (Jun 10, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> @Susano and Panda, how do you get that title?




Get a 10 killstreak, with no killstreaks equipped.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh then I already have it by now. I got up to 18 kills the other day in Favela (respawn camping with the aughbar). Yes I know it's weak lol.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 10, 2010)

I should try to get that one. I just hate not having kill streaks on. I feel more accomplished with them.


----------



## zebas1 (Jun 11, 2010)

decided to make another throwing knife montage 3 days ago, I'm very happy with the distances:


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 11, 2010)

zebas1 said:


> decided to make another throwing knife montage 3 days ago, I'm very happy with the distances:



Would it be to much if i added you? It looks fun as hell to play with you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2010)

Gonna prestige again in a sec, now I won't have coldblooded for a while and have to deal with idiotic enemy air-support.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 11, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Gonna prestige again in a sec, now I won't have coldblooded for a while and have to deal with idiotic enemy air-support.



Levels 1 > 30  are always the worst ones.


----------



## Ito (Jun 11, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Levels 1 > 30  are always the worst ones.



No way. 40-70 are the worst.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2010)

Taki what is your GT?
I just got 3 friend requests and I don't know which one is you D:


----------



## spirishman (Jun 11, 2010)

Panda said:


> Okay, here ya go



good fucking lord thats incredible, how


----------



## Newton (Jun 11, 2010)

Naa 1 - 25 are the worst by far


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 11, 2010)

1-28

I unlock Ninja at 28.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 11, 2010)

Personally 1 - 56 is the worst. After that I get my hands at my EBR and the ninja rapist is back.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 11, 2010)

1-28 for me


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2010)

1-65 is the worst


----------



## Creator (Jun 11, 2010)

1-70 is the worst for me. I lack my AK47. And when i do get it, by the time i unlock the silencer, its time to prestige. 

Also, i hate not having any of my Pro perks. I spend so much time getting the pros, and then bang, its all gone when i prestige.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 11, 2010)

lightweight 6 is sooooo retarded >_<


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 11, 2010)

whenever cold-blooded and ninja are unlocked.


----------



## Creator (Jun 11, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> lightweight 6 is sooooo retarded >_<



You actually have that emblem? 

Lightweight requires you to run 200+ miles to get the Emblem.


----------



## Newton (Jun 11, 2010)

Doesn't take too long

/rushtoohard


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 11, 2010)

200miles!!!!!!! I got like 100 or so. Does it reset everytime you prestige? Got 1600 AUGHBAR kills in 3 days. Really loving that gun. It's great in normal TDM. Groundwar is a little to crowded for that gun.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 11, 2010)

People are way more afraid of AC-130's than they are of chopper gunners

As soon as I call mine in, one of the most aggressive teams I've ever faced in ground war starts hiding in the stone room at favela


----------



## Gecka (Jun 11, 2010)

AGHHHHHH

I join a game late with my AC-130 setup

and I'm like, there's no way I'll get it so let's go rambo style

I get it right at the end of the game when some hardscoper was in the spawn snipe on highrise


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 11, 2010)

So i decided to play some COD4 and WAW with some friends on xbox live......I have to say I really want xbox live sometimes just to fuck around with the little kids cause it truly is easy to piss them off which made the game enjoyable as hell when they started cursing at me on my friends mic.
Plus on another match I got the entire lobby argueing against eachother when I told everybody to suck my dick (not gay btw).....its truly enjoyable to be an asshole sometimes (no offense). I have a feeling I'm gonna get hated for this haha.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 11, 2010)

That's pretty much what we do actually


----------



## Taki (Jun 11, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Taki what is your GT?
> I just got 3 friend requests and I don't know which one is you D:



*Sercut* 

...


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 11, 2010)

Are you guys sure you get behind enemy lines by getting a 10 killstreak without using killstreak rewards? I just got 23-0 in skidrow before I died and I still didn't get it. I watched my list of title and to my surprise it isn't there :S


----------



## Taki (Jun 11, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Are you guys sure you get behind enemy lines by getting a 10 killstreak without using killstreak rewards? I just got 23-0 in skidrow before I died and I still didn't get it. I watched my list of title and to my surprise it isn't there :S



Without any *EQUIPPED*.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 11, 2010)

Ooooooh. Now _that_ makes sense. And here I was killing people like crazy while desperately trying not to get killed. All that camping for nothing


----------



## Taki (Jun 11, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Ooooooh. Now _that_ makes sense. And here I was killing people like crazy while desperately trying not to get killed. All that camping for nothing



A challenge "The Loner" will appear as well. So when you get that on the screen, back out, and it will appear.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 11, 2010)

Sercut get online


----------



## Taki (Jun 11, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Sercut get online



Okay, send me an invite. And uh, not sure If my headset works, I think my friend may have broke it.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 11, 2010)

We're gonna be doing ground war so I can get my AC-130 shit done kay?


----------



## Ito (Jun 12, 2010)

Taki said:


> A challenge "The Loner" will appear as well. So when you get that on the screen, back out, and it will appear.



You don't have to back out. Just wait for the end of the match.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm not sure what levels I consider the worst. I sometimes truly hate the grind from 50-70, just cause it takes longer to level. While I don't like the fact I have no Ninja or Coldblooded from 1-20, I do like the feeling of starting over and everything is fresh/new.


----------



## AgentMarth (Jun 12, 2010)

The grind from 50-70 isnt TOO bad to me since by then you have whatever setup you like unlocked generally. It helps get more kills/killstreaks/whatever for more, faster exp.

I find 1-30 the most annoying not because you have to unlock everything again, but more because you don't get Stingers till 30. I hate being basically defenseless against air support, and I find majority of the time, people dont take them out and I'm the one who has to switch classes to take em down (While everyone else likes to run outside like morons just to get clipped). Getting Cold Blooded at 25 (?) helps a bit, but still only so much. 

Also, I find myself crouch-walking alot to be quiet before ninja, haha.


----------



## Newton (Jun 12, 2010)

What I usually do is get the 5k and 10k challenges up to the point where i just almost complete them, then when i hit like 68, I start completing them one after the other, and usually get from 67 - prestige in 1 day


----------



## Vault (Jun 12, 2010)

Finally got that damn nuke  It was the most unlikely set up, EBR and akimbo raffica, im a terrible sniper but i saw myself killing like a pro killed 7 with it 3 being headshots to get my harrier and the dumbasses didnt shoot air support for shit so i got 10 kills with it, im up to 17 now so i start my AC130 i stop at 24-1 i know i need 1 more but im panicking i stay for a minute camping but the game was ending so i say fuck it. Take my raffica out and i ran to find one more person only to see him plant a claymore but as i killied him, his claymore goes off and i die but didnt matter  cos he was dead first and i had my 25 killstreak already 

Imagine if  i missed i was gonna rage so bad


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> What I usually do is get the 5k and 10k challenges up to the point where i just almost complete them, then when i hit like 68, I start completing them one after the other, and usually get from 67 - prestige in 1 day



If you have time to post here then you have time to get your ass online and frag some bitches on S&D.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2010)

I shot down 2 harriers with 1 Stinger missile today. I feel like I should have gotten a challenge or an accolade for that but I don't think the developers ever expected something like that to happen. I was surprised as hell myself. It was in a Capture the Flag match in Strike. The harriers were right next to each other so I shot one and it blew up, destroying the other. Also, it makes me happy how fast my Marathon and Light Weight perk stats go up in Capture the Flag. I run like a friend.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 12, 2010)

Panic said:


> I shot down 2 harriers with 1 Stinger missile today. I feel like I should have gotten a challenge or an accolade for that but I don't think the developers ever expected something like that to happen. I was surprised as hell myself. It was in a Capture the Flag match in Strike. The harriers were right next to each other so I shot one and it blew up, destroying the other. Also, it makes me happy how fast my Marathon and Light Weight perk stats go up in Capture the Flag. I run like a friend.



I did that many times, last time it was a CG and a harrier.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I did that many times, last time it was a CG and a harrier.



That's fucking awesome. I had never even thought of that ever happening before until I had done it. Something else that seemed impossible to me before I did it was killing someone with a flash bang or a stun grenade. The first time I did it was in the middle of my 3rd prestige in a Team Deathmatch in Afghan and I did it like 4 times in that one match.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 12, 2010)

Panic said:


> That's fucking awesome. I had never even thought of that ever happening before until I had done it. Something else that seemed impossible to me before I did it was killing someone with a flash bang or a stun grenade. The first time I did it was in the middle of my 3rd prestige in a Team Deathmatch in Afghan and I did it like 4 times in that one match.



Well yesterday i almost killed someone with a stinger believe it or not. I wanted to shoot down a harrier but it missed but sometimes it turns for another run. But it got destroyed by someone else so it crashed into the ground resulting in a hitmarker.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2010)

Have you ever killed someone with the Javelin? That's an awesome feeling. There was a point in time where I used to just put that shit out in a random spot in long range maps and just see if it got kills. It did probably like 30% of the time. That thing is fucking cool. I don't use it to take down air support, though. It takes too long. In the time it takes for it come go up and back down someone else usually has the enemies air support down with a Stinger.


----------



## Newton (Jun 12, 2010)

Javelin is ridiculous on Terminal and Afghan


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> Javelin is ridiculous on Terminal and Afghan



I know just the perfect spot to aim it at. Destruction Guaranteed.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 12, 2010)

i headshotted someone with a javelin
it was the most pants shitting moment

i was aiming up and this guy rushing me with commando tact knife and the missle comes out
hits him in the head killing him and i get the headshot marker for a kill and it lands killing someone else


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 12, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I know just the perfect spot to aim it at. Destruction Guaranteed.



Wanna tell your secret?


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 12, 2010)

Has anyone ever noticed when your launching a predator missile, the person your about kill starts shooting at the missile trying to stop it. It makes me laugh everytime somebody does that


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 12, 2010)

Hahaha are you serious? Why the hell would they shoot at it? It's certain death. I've never seen that happen.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 12, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Hahaha are you serious? Why the hell would they shoot at it? It's certain death. I've never seen that happen.



People think Stingers > Pred missiles
I shit you not my pred missile was in the air and my teammate said that the guy I was aiming for pulled out a stinger trying to lock onto it


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2010)

Susano said:


> Javelin is ridiculous on Terminal and Afghan



Hell yeah, man! You're not kidding.



Axl Low said:


> i headshotted someone with a javelin
> it was the most pants shitting moment
> 
> i was aiming up and this guy rushing me with commando tact knife and the missle comes out
> hits him in the head killing him and i get the headshot marker for a kill and it lands killing someone else



Dude, that's fucking beast.



Mr. Psychs said:


> Wanna tell your secret?



There are videos on YouTube that show you exactly where to shoot it. Check it out some time, bro.



narutosushi said:


> Has anyone ever noticed when your launching a predator missile, the person your about kill starts shooting at the missile trying to stop it. It makes me laugh everytime somebody does that



I've never seen that before but usually I don't pay too much attention to detail on the person I am aiming at, only that I am hitting them. Also, I got bullshitted out of a multi-kill in Salvage earlier. My predator clearly landed between 5 people but it only killed one. Needless to say, I raged.



Axl Low said:


> People think Stingers > Pred missiles
> I shit you not my pred missile was in the air and my teammate said that the guy I was aiming for pulled out a stinger trying to lock onto it



That's fucking retarded


----------



## Gecka (Jun 12, 2010)

Today I learned something

I suck at AC-130's


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Today I learned something
> 
> I suck at AC-130's



Maybe not. Some maps just aren't made for them. What map did you try using it in?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 12, 2010)

rundown and scrapyard

yeah

fucking scrapyard


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2010)

Gecka said:


> rundown and scrapyard
> 
> yeah
> 
> fucking scrapyard



Jesus. Sometimes Rundown can be hard but Scrapyard shouldn't be too difficult. I know fucking Skidrow is the worst for AC-130 and Chopper Gunner but that's the only map I ever seem to get those in.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 12, 2010)

Skidrow is the worst for air to ground Killstreaks period


Still one of my favorite maps though


----------



## Gecka (Jun 12, 2010)

Love skidrow


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 12, 2010)

I got a nuke in skidrow with chopper gunner. got up to 21 kills with it. Great map imo. Air support doesn't do much, unless you respawn at that open place. 

Lol @Gecka. AC130 in scrapyard is beast. A dude in my team made like 3 multikills back to back. Shit was ridiculous. 

So I was playing Demo in Favela just now with a friend and I come across this user. Weird thing is I've come across him like 3 times already and all 3 times have been in Favela. So he begins shouting at me like, dammmn it's Muso. He's fucking annoying. He and his pavelow. Everytime I play in Favela, he joins me. I hate that guy. Me and my friend were laughing like crazy. 
That dude is one bitchy player. He and his party always go for the respawns in Favela. Whole team positions so that you can't get out of it. But I got out and I totally raped them after that lol and we actually won the match. Same thing happened 3 times. One time I got close to 100 kills, because I was killing them like crazy. I was waiting at my own respawn, knowing they would come. Changing my camp place every time I killed them. Shit was hilarious. And now they hate me hahaha. That's what you get when you respawn camp bitches!


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Skidrow is the worst for air to ground Killstreaks period
> 
> 
> Still one of my favorite maps though



Agreed.



Gecka said:


> Love skidrow



Also agreed.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2010)

skidrow is tough for any auto matic air support, it doesn't try as hard as it should.  Only once was i ripped to shreds by some dudes chopper gunner, and i think it was luck too, cause the chopper has to fly in the location that he can shoot that one spot.

scrapyard should be a good map for ac130.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> skidrow is tough for any auto matic air support, it doesn't try as hard as it should.  Only once was i ripped to shreds by some dudes chopper gunner, and i think it was luck too, cause the chopper has to fly in the location that he can shoot that one spot.
> 
> scrapyard should be a good map for ac130.



Scrapyard is an awesome map for AC-130 man.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 13, 2010)

guess i'm just that bad at it then

I usually roll with simple killstreaks anyways

gonna try for stealth bomber soon actually


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 13, 2010)

Pavelow, Harrier, Heli all benefit from UAV so if your team has it up, it helps increase their offense since they know where to move. 

AC-130 on Afghan on Domination = rape city. Good luck trying to cap a flag when that shit is up in the air.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 13, 2010)

I remember back when I was a noob, an angel of death was up and I was like, "I have coldblooded on so it won't get me if I try to cap a flag."

derp derp derp


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2010)

UAV is a waste if u know the maps well, cause u would know where the enemies are collected.

Yesterday i stole a teammates airstrike, from his EA.  Didn't have much time to use it, so had to guess where the enemy was (skidrow), nailed it and got 2 double kills. most i ever got from precision airstrike.

gecka, stealth bombers pretty useless too, i've never seen better than a triple kill from it, predator missile is better.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2010)

if i could, i would exchange 2x predator missiles for a stealth bomber.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 13, 2010)

UAV-pred-SB and hardline

easy stealth bomber get class


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2010)

ugh, i'd be pissed if i copycatted that setup, then again i don't use copycat DS


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 13, 2010)

Stealth Bomber + Danger Close Pro + UAV can be pretty rape especially on a wide open map.

What they need to do though is silence the damn "Stealth" Bomber; you can hear it coming from miles away, which isn't stealthy at all.

If they did that it would be way better.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Stealth Bomber + Danger Close Pro + UAV can be pretty rape especially on a wide open map.
> 
> What they need to do though is silence the damn "Stealth" Bomber; you can hear it coming from miles away, which isn't stealthy at all.
> 
> If they did that it would be way better.



no doubt, a stealth bomber would never fly that low, so u wouldn't hear it.  I duck for cover as soon as i hear the rumbling.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2010)

I was just 1 kill away from an Emergency Airdrop in Trailer Park and some asshole comes outta nowhere and kills me with his Fall Camo Scar-H. Damn guy made me wanna leave but I stayed and did pretty well. 16 and 4 was my final k/d ratio. Also, small fact that I'm not sure if anyone has noticed yet is Trailer Park is the only map on MW2 that's 2 words. Every other is one word.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2010)

trailer park would be a bitch to get an EA.  i'm sure u can get shot and lose all ur packages.

man, don't leave the game, i hate that shit, people rage quitting, just stay and take the punishment.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> trailer park would be a bitch to get an EA.  i'm sure u can get shot and lose all ur packages.
> 
> man, don't leave the game, i hate that shit, people rage quitting, just stay and take the punishment.



I never leave which is why it was such a big deal to me that it even made me feel like leaving. I hate that shit, too. My best friend James always does that shit. Like, if he dies twice in a row he'll get all whiny and if he dies like 1 more time he'll almost cry then leave. I mean, the dude is my best friend but it gets on my fucking nerves. I've told him before if he's just gonna fucking leave not to even invite me to play with him.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2010)

Panic said:


> I never leave which is why it was such a big deal to me that it even made me feel like leaving. I hate that shit, too. My best friend James always does that shit. Like, if he dies twice in a row he'll get all whiny and if he dies like 1 more time he'll almost cry then leave. I mean, the dude is my best friend but it gets on my fucking nerves. I've told him before if he's just gonna fucking leave not to even invite me to play with him.



lol, my boy would play the game, then whine the whole time that he couldn't kill someone but got killed, and that he emptied his clip and missed, and the game was BS.  Then i lost like 15 games in a row when i played with him, i was like "this is BS" and started making excuses not to play with him bama


----------



## Gecka (Jun 13, 2010)

your kid?

or your friend?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2010)

I think he means his friend but I'm also not sure. I remember my friend James and I played a private match 1 on 1 when I first got the game and he whopped my ass beyond all belief. I think it was like 28 and 1. We did the same about a week ago after I've had the game since November and I beat him 36 to 32.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2010)

i mean my friend


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2010)

I figured LOL


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 13, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Wanna tell your secret?



When playing spetsnaz on domination (GW)  you start by aiming around the upper left side of the left diagonal window above A flag. That scored me a six in one. 

If you start as US then you must go through the most left port and go prone at the corner of the wall next to you and aim at the window above C. And if your really precise your can also aim between two pilars at the window next to it. 

And for the rest of the battle you need to spawn trap them at were else A flag. You can aim to the SIDE of a metal bar were the diagonal windows were first.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh hey, I do that for Terminal, that the map you talkin bout?


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 13, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Oh hey, I do that for Terminal, that the map you talkin bout?



Quite indeed sir.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 13, 2010)

Alright guys, so I was just listening to one of my favourite podcasts, Painkiller Already. For those of you who don't know, it's a gaming podcast, centred around FPSs like COD, and run by several youtube commentators who are famous for there COD gameplay.

So, at about 21:20 minutes into Episode 8, one of the hosts, Woody's Gamertag, started talking about how one of his subscribers messaged him, and asked him if he'd like a code for a beta for a new game (or something along the lines of that). After exchanging a few messages and emails, he found out this person is in fact an insider, someone who has played and seen Black Ops. Woody said that from this guy's email address, he is definitely in the games industry.

Woody than read off a list of improvements that are all apparently in the game, that this insider has told him about. Please realise, I do not claim this is necessarily true, but after listening to him talk about, I'm pretty sure it is, as I trust Woody. This may be fabricated, but I wanted to share it with you guys, the forum people who care about this game, and I'm nearly certain this is real info. This is the podcast by the way, fast forward to about 21:20 mins in and listen to the improvements:



I suggest you guys listen to that part of the podcast, where Woody reads of the list of Black Ops intel, so you will understand the list below better. The info about Black Ops ends at about 35:00. I know the guys go a bit off topic in that time, but keep listening 

This is a list of the new improvements/ features for the game that are mentioned:
1) You only get two perks in mutliplayer, and this combination of perks determines your third perk.
2) There is a new armour system, e.g. Cold-Blooded and juggernaut are armours you can wear (not much detail given on this).
3) The FAMAS returns, but is no longer a 3-round burst weapon. Instead it is full-auto.
4) There is no M4. Instead another new gun mentioned seems like it will take its place, the SIG Commando.
5) Other new weapons confirmed include the RPK, Skorpion and MAC11.
6) There is no commando perk. (:])
7) The scavenger perk is included, but no longer replenishes equipment.
8) The One man army perk is also not included.
9) The highest killstreak reward (at this time in devlelopment) is 15.
10) There is no emergency airdrop, but there is a care package.
11) As confirmed before, killstreaks will not stack. For instance, if you get a 5 kills without dying and receive your killstreak reward, the kills you get with that killstreak reward will not count towards your next killsreak (e.g. 7 kill killsteak). You will have to get two more kills, in that instance, by other means to receive your next killstreak.
12) You can sprint to prone in the current build of the game. Basically this means you can dive straight on your belly after sprinting, instead of having to stop, crouch and than go prone.
13) The tactical knife is gone, while a new knife is being introduced: the ballistic knife. This is a knife that has a spring that can shoot a blade (in real life, not necessarily in the game).
14) The claymore is a piece of equipment, and you only get 1 per life.
15) Grenades are not considered equipment, and replenished by scavenger.
16) The M16 is in the game, and still a powerful weapon. (Or as Woody puts it, still the ****!)
17) The PSG1 sniper rifle is in the game.
18) UAV, airstrike and 3 types of helicopters are back as killstreaks. The Pave Low is confirmed as well, and has a feature unique to the game.
19) The SR-71 plane is also one of the killstreak rewards.


And that's it! Please do not flame this post or me. It took me a lot of time and effort to transfer all this info from the podcast to this thread. I am not making any of this up, if you'd like proof, listen to the podcast in the link from 21:20 to 35:00. Please don't ask me for more info, as I don't have any. I am only reiterating what was mentioned on the podcast. If you've listened to the podcast and I've missed something, feel free to tell me!

again take it all with a grain of salt...but IF it's true would be interesting to know.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not sure if you guys have heard about this yet but Robert Bowling made a comment on someones youtube video about sending all the things we all complain about in this game to Activision to fix (OMA, Danger Close, Boosting,) it seems that hopefully there might be a patch coming soon.....


----------



## Newton (Jun 13, 2010)

I doubt they'll change OMA and DC too much, especially after so long when people have been complaining for a while

if it actually happens then I'll believe it


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2010)

So since I left so many months ago, has the game evolved into less of a campfest?


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 13, 2010)

not really....in fact its getting a little worse with the noobtubing

Hopefully from what indignant said Black Ops will be better and not have noobtubes....at least they took out commando and OMA which will make it better if its true. But i have a feeling theres gonna be alot of hacking in this game just like MW2


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 13, 2010)

Honestly, I might not see a point of moving on to Black Ops from MW2. Every year a new COD title will come out and people will be forced to move along with it. Not sure if I have enough money or interest to do it unless there are some major improvements/changes.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 13, 2010)

I haven't looked into this for a while. Is there any word on what time period Black Ops is set in? Someone told me Vietnam but I dunno.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So since I left so many months ago, has the game evolved into less of a campfest?



Nah, still has campy as ever, shit even more so with the new maps....it's quite sad.



Brandon Heat said:


> Honestly, I might not see a point of moving on to Black Ops from MW2. Every year a new COD title will come out and people will be forced to move along with it. Not sure if I have enough money or interest to do it unless there are some major improvements/changes.



I see your point, but since they said they would get rid of stupid ass Commando and make the game far less camp-friendly than MW2 then they won me over.



Panic said:


> I haven't looked into this for a while. Is there any word on what time period Black Ops is set in? Someone told me Vietnam but I dunno.



Pretty sure it was Vietnam, but can't remember 100%.


----------



## Ito (Jun 13, 2010)

Panic said:


> I haven't looked into this for a while. Is there any word on what time period Black Ops is set in? Someone told me Vietnam but I dunno.



Vietnam, Cuba, the Arctic, Laos and Russia have been confirmed as locations in the game. It's set in the Cold War era.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 13, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Honestly, I might not see a point of moving on to Black Ops from MW2. Every year a new COD title will come out and people will be forced to move along with it. Not sure if I have enough money or interest to do it unless there are some major improvements/changes.



Wait at least a month after its released to see how the multiplayer is on youtube when all the directors show there vids. If it looks good to you then buy it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 13, 2010)

$60 is too much money for a game once a year? 

Killstreaks not stacking will at least make people go out and run around to get the higher killstreaks instead of camping and letting their killstreaks get them to the next one. Only one claymore per life will seriously stop some forms of camping.

But I hope the maps are good. I didn't like too many of the WaW maps.


----------



## Taki (Jun 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> But I hope the maps are good. I didn't like too many of the WaW maps.



MP maps for this are based off of the Campaign, rather than the opposite.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2010)

one clay more is not enough.  i like setting up elaborate claymore traps esp. if a teammate get's the picture and get's in on it.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, one Claymore is definitely not enough.

I also hope they bring back Claymore x2.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 13, 2010)

I want more claymores but at the same I dont only because it can start camping


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 13, 2010)

Ayone on right now?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 14, 2010)

i'm one kill away from the moving ac-130 emblem(25 ac's), and as soon as I turn off my headset and listen to the TV, guy sneaks behind me and rangers me as I hear him at the last moment


----------



## Mrcheesecake54 (Jun 14, 2010)

The game is good, but there are so many hackers, it´s sad. No dedicated servers means that you most of the time play full games, but you can´t find mods like only snipers, only knife, only assualt and so forth, unless you play a private game with friends. 
The hackers are practically ruining the entire game, as you are playing along getting around 8 killstreak, you get knifed from 200 feet, someone just pops out around a corner and instantly headshots you. It is too easy too aquire hacks for this game.


----------



## Newton (Jun 14, 2010)

Is it just me or is Salvage just 1 huge camp fest


----------



## Gecka (Jun 14, 2010)

Both really


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 14, 2010)

Susano said:


> Is it just me or is Salvage just 1 huge camp fest



All the new maps are very camp-friendly IMO, but the new ones take the cake.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 14, 2010)

I love you akimbo thunderhorsespek


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 14, 2010)

wtf are thunderhoes?



Violent-nin said:


> All the new maps are very camp-friendly IMO, but the new ones take the cake.



Carnival, after dying 4 times in a row and getting tired of entire opposing team camping, I camped the entrance to their camping area... 25-5 :ho. Unfortunate that my killstreaks were set to 3-4-5. Still lost though. Camping is annoying I just hope to learn the maps well enough to smoke them out.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 14, 2010)

thunderhorse unlocked at level 62


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 14, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> wtf are thunderhoes?
> 
> 
> 
> Carnival, after dying 4 times in a row and getting tired of entire opposing team camping, I camped the entrance to their camping area... 25-5 :ho. Unfortunate that my killstreaks were set to 3-4-5. Still lost though. Camping is annoying I just hope to learn the maps well enough to smoke them out.



semtex and scavenger = goodbye campers.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 14, 2010)

In those special occasions a noobtube actually comes in handy to take out the campers


----------



## Gecka (Jun 14, 2010)

semtex has too small of an explosion

I prefer C4


----------



## Ito (Jun 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> semtex has too small of an explosion
> 
> I prefer C4



But you can't throw C4 like you can throw semtex.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 14, 2010)

Gecka said:


> semtex has too small of an explosion
> 
> I prefer C4



I prefer noobtube+danger close   jk jk


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 14, 2010)

F2000 + Silencer = best gun in the game


----------



## Gecka (Jun 14, 2010)

hell the fuck no it isn't


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 14, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> F2000 + Silencer = best gun in the game



hahahhahah lol no

 I was actually killed by one of those last week in S&D with everyone watching. I almost /wrists


----------



## Fatality (Jun 14, 2010)

It's weird, but I love the FAL with silencer, holographic and SP. 2 shots = profit imo.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 14, 2010)

^ I only have one controller, I imagine pressing it down so many times will shorten its life



FapperWocky said:


> semtex and scavenger = goodbye campers.



that and noobtube danger close with RPG.... yea I call that my wanker class.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 14, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> F2000 + Silencer = best gun in the game


IF you're going to use the F2000. Use it with Grenade launcher=less recoil.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 15, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> IF you're going to use the F2000. Use it with Grenade launcher=less recoil.



It has less recoil if use use grenade launchers? I'm going to look into this.


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 15, 2010)

But I don't wanna be seen on the UAV when I shoot >_<


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 15, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> F2000 + Silencer = best gun in the game



F2000 is horrible.



Gecka said:


> hell the fuck no it isn't



I concur.



Haohmaru said:


> IF you're going to use the F2000. Use it with Grenade launcher=less recoil.



That doesn't make any sense...



Chemistry said:


> But I don't wanna be seen on the UAV when I shoot >_<



You could use Cold Blooded but that's kind of a waste of a perk to me. My only class that has Cold Blooded is my launcher class so I can take down air support when it comes without being shot at by it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 15, 2010)

Test it out if you want. I did and it actually works. The grenade launcher attachement makes the gun heavier so it has less recoil. 

I agree F2000 sucks with silencer. Only guns I use with silencer are SCAR, TAR, M16, FAMAS, FAL.


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 15, 2010)

I've never really seen anyone use the F2000 in all the games I've played. Is it really that bad of gun usually?


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2010)

The F2000 is a horrid gun

AK with silencer is all


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 15, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> ^ I only have one controller, I imagine pressing it down so many times will shorten its life
> 
> 
> 
> that and noobtube danger close with RPG.... yea I call that my wanker class.



I call that the "asshole class"


----------



## Ito (Jun 15, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> F2000 + Silencer = best gun in the game



I hope that was a joke.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 15, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> I call that the "asshole class"



if u prestige and still use noobtubes, u should get banned.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 15, 2010)

I have alot of *D*elta *C*harlie Classes 

Toobs
RPG

C4/Claymore/SEMTEX
Stun/Smoke

Scav
Danger Close 
Ninja 80% / Commando if I really fucking hate you / Sitrep if you are a camping


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 15, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> if u prestige and still use noobtubes, u should get banned.



If you boost for headshots you should get banned


----------



## Newton (Jun 15, 2010)

I love my sextex


----------



## Awesome (Jun 16, 2010)

Haoh is right, it does work. Theres actually a big difference too. It also reduces acog recoil.


----------



## Newton (Jun 16, 2010)

but everytime you fire you light up

i could never handle that


----------



## Awesome (Jun 16, 2010)

Bling 

I usually use scavenger and silencers on all my guns instead of snipers though.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 16, 2010)

F2000 Red Dot/Holo Sight >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> EMP


----------



## Awesome (Jun 16, 2010)

I wonder why the m9 has a silencer that doesn't silence the gun. Completely useless.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 16, 2010)

My favorite guns are M21 and UMP and Vector


----------



## Gecka (Jun 16, 2010)

Vector carries a .45 cal round

knew that

fires at 1500 rpm

didn't know that

Why the fuck did they make the UMP, which shoots the same cal bullet, so powerful and the vector so weak?

if any gun is to be overpowered, it's the fucking vector


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 16, 2010)

Susano said:


> but everytime you fire you light up
> 
> i could never handle that



lol, thats because you like to sneak around and suprise people with a bullet right between the eyes lol . or am I lying?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 16, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> lol, thats because you like to sneak around and suprise people with a bullet right between the eyes lol . or am I lying?



Nah, he has more perverted(twisted) idea's in mind. 

Riot Shield + C4 makes me laugh.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 16, 2010)

I love that setup

I'm an unstoppable force with it, xcept when there's tubes :/


----------



## Newton (Jun 16, 2010)

Great night so far


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 16, 2010)

We playing tonight?


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2010)

ffire in the sky is by far the funniest player i have seen, especially in SnD what would he be thinking?


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 16, 2010)

I will not be playing MW2 till probably next week. I am moving from my current place and I have packed away my ps3 and my tv .


----------



## Newton (Jun 16, 2010)

Vault said:


> ffire in the sky is by far the funniest player i have seen, especially in SnD what would he be thinking?



Yeah its all fun and games til the score is 3 - 3 and he has a clear chance of winning but then tries something fruity and causes us to lose


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 16, 2010)

hahhaa that's Fire for ya. Him and his "sit on my claymore kills".


----------



## Newton (Jun 16, 2010)

Nin if you going back on holla


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 16, 2010)

Is the Stimulus package worth it or should I just wait till Resurgence?


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 16, 2010)

i never bought the stimulus, so i cant say.

Im gonna have alot of free time now since school is over and I just graduated from high school which is awesome!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 16, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Is the Stimulus package worth it or should I just wait till Resurgence?



Stimulus isn't worth it IMO, I say wait for Resurgence which is I'm hearing is far better than Stimulus is.

Stimulus map-pack is full way too many camp-friendly stages.

Edit:

@Susano 

I'm heading back on now, not sure for how too long yet. I've been watching the new Gran Turismo 5 trailer over and over, I'm fucking addicted to it.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 17, 2010)

Went 4-1 in Search

and all 4 were throwing knife kills, and the 4th was the game winning killcam

and no it wasn't with a riot shield, i was marathoning around underpass


----------



## Ito (Jun 17, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Is the Stimulus package worth it or should I just wait till Resurgence?



Just wait it out. They put the new maps in rotation _way_ too much.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 17, 2010)

12-2 SnD
Triple kill with Stealth Bomber


----------



## Gecka (Jun 17, 2010)

I was there to confirm johnny's trip kill in search


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 17, 2010)

Vault said:


> ffire in the sky is by far the funniest player i have seen, especially in SnD what would he be thinking?



You've only had a taste of that what is my creative mind. 



Susano said:


> Yeah its all fun and games til the score is 3 - 3 and he has a clear chance of winning but then tries something fruity and causes us to lose



Well i can't help it that i get in this metal gear solid vibe when i'm the last one left alive. 








Haohmaru said:


> hahhaa that's Fire for ya. Him and his "sit on my claymore kills".



Ahh yes, that is one of my better creative moment i had. Quite marvelous one indeed.


----------



## Ito (Jun 17, 2010)

Deathgun, we need to have a game. I seriously want to observe you play. I'm gonna semtex myself to watch.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 17, 2010)

@Susano

Fun/hilarious games today.

Those two guys with the LOL clan tag were hilarious with all the shit they were doing in those SnD matches.


----------



## Newton (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh gawd I haven't laughed so much in a while, that was just fucking hilarious

We tore everyone up today, shit was good, ggs


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't understand why everyone likes the M16 so much. The thing blows. I had never really used it before but I decided to use it to help get some experience but completing challenges. It blows hard.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 17, 2010)

Panic said:


> I don't understand why everyone likes the M16 so much. The thing blows. I had never really used it before but I decided to use it to help get some experience but completing challenges. It blows hard.



Maybe burst weapons aren't your thing.  

Apparently putting a thermal scope on you ACR makes it super effective.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 17, 2010)

I'll have to try that. The ACR is one of my top 3 assault rifles along with the Scar-H and the AK-47. Also, I'm fine with 3 round burst guns. The FAMAS and Raffica are beast.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2010)

Ito said:


> Deathgun, we need to have a game. I seriously want to observe you play. I'm gonna semtex myself to watch.



His brilliant to watch  

He has a clear chance to solo yet the things he does  I should play more like him in SnD


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 17, 2010)

Shit, I need to get into one of your games.  I'm a bit rusty haven't played for weeks, but that ain't a excuse.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 17, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> @Susano
> 
> Fun/hilarious games today.
> 
> Those two guys with the LOL clan tag were hilarious with all the shit they were doing in those SnD matches.





Susano said:


> Oh gawd I haven't laughed so much in a while, that was just fucking hilarious
> 
> We tore everyone up today, shit was good, ggs



you guys seem to be having so much fun . why is it that whenever I am not around you guys get to play the epic matches?


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 17, 2010)

Stopped a booster who was 2 kills away from a nuke. Pissing them off and hearing them say "NOOOOOOO" on their mics is priceless 

@violent-nin- whos that women in your sig? 

Has anyone ever fired a sniper rifle and killed yourself with it somehow.....cause thats what happened to me....


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2010)

Wtf, how can that happen


----------



## Tehmk (Jun 17, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Stopped a booster who was 2 kills away from a nuke. Pissing them off and hearing them say "NOOOOOOO" on their mics is priceless
> 
> @violent-nin- whos that women in your sig?
> 
> Has anyone ever fired a sniper rifle and killed yourself with it somehow.....cause thats what happened to me....


Bounced of something then came back?  With riot shield you can kill peeps with ricocheting bullets, although I have yet to see it.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 17, 2010)

I just found out that using an EMP against a team of OMA tubers really fucks there game up.

I was in bailout. and they just didn't want to give A away so they camp with OMA.
And trough my efforts, and my Pavelow and Harrier, i got it. (the 15 kills one) 

And all of a sudden i mow trough them, and they are making bounce shot with there noob tubes.


It all went downhill for them from that moment.


----------



## Newton (Jun 17, 2010)

I got EMP'd while tubing to finish OMA once, I couldn't call in streaks so I just kept going, ended up on a 16 streak before a called in the CG and Harrier, and well a big bang ending 

@Scientist - You don't even play with us anymore


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 17, 2010)

Susano said:


> I got EMP'd while tubing to finish OMA once, I couldn't call in streaks so I just kept going, ended up on a 16 streak before a called in the CG and Harrier, and well a big bang ending
> 
> @Scientist - You don't even play with us anymore



Your suspiciously good with a noob tube then.


----------



## Newton (Jun 17, 2010)

Or the enemy was suspiciously bad


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 17, 2010)

Susano said:


> Or the enemy was suspiciously bad



That's also a criteria most of the time.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 17, 2010)

I love it when the other team is so fucking bad. Really helps me complete gun and kill streak challenges.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 17, 2010)

Same here, I was playing 3rd Person team tactical on Crash once, trying to get the knife Prestige challenge done, and  I got like 5 knife kills in a row from them not paying attention


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 17, 2010)

I got one the other day in a really heated battle that just made me say out loud, loud as hell "JESUS FUCK!" LOL it was something like recovering from near death 5 times in a row without dying or something.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 17, 2010)

lol                .


----------



## Newton (Jun 17, 2010)

Yo fire, about that thing where i can't diffuse, I'm not sure its a glitch, you see, I have a buggy controller, and the left analog is never "neutral" ie. if i just leave my controller on the floor without touching it, my character walks forward really slowly, so when I try to diffuse, it keeps cancelling it

I dunno how to stop it


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 17, 2010)

What is everyone's opinions on the 2 map packs so far? Here's a breakdown of my opinion.

*Stimulus Map Pack*
*Bailout:* Shit tier.
*Storm:* Good tier.
*Salvage: *God tier.
*Crash:* Good tier.
*Overgrown: *Good tier.

*Resurgence Map Pack*
*Carnival:* Good tier.
*Trailer Park: *Good tier.
*Fuel: *Shit tier.
*Vacant: *Shit tier.
*Strike: *Good tier.

Only 1 god tier map IMO. And even though I think there are a lot of bad maps in the pack nothing will be as bad as Wasteland ever.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 17, 2010)

I like bailout, hate storm, i would love salvage if it wasn't so camp happy, hate crash and overgrown.

love carnival, trailer park is okay but still way to easy to spawn trap, love fuel, I like vacant and strike


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 17, 2010)

I think the reason I like Salvage so much is because I have a strategy with just about every map. I stay on the outskirts of the maps. I go around the whole thing on the outer edges. Most of the camp spots in Salvage that are any good are in or near the middle. I just avoid them.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 17, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Stopped a booster who was 2 kills away from a nuke. Pissing them off and hearing them say "NOOOOOOO" on their mics is priceless
> 
> @violent-nin- whos that women in your sig?
> 
> Has anyone ever fired a sniper rifle and killed yourself with it somehow.....cause thats what happened to me....



Miss Israel, Gal Gadot.

Crux, Chem and Scientist need to start rolling with Team NF again. I assume Chem will be back when the new map-pack comes out.


----------



## Ito (Jun 17, 2010)

Susano said:


> Yo fire, about that thing where i can't diffuse, I'm not sure its a glitch, you see, I have a buggy controller, and the left analog is never "neutral" ie. if i just leave my controller on the floor without touching it, my character walks forward really slowly, so when I try to diffuse, it keeps cancelling it
> 
> I dunno how to stop it



You can't stop it. It's from playing COD too much and always pressing the stick forward. I know this because it happened to me last year. You're just going to have to buy a new controller.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 17, 2010)

Susano said:


> Yo fire, about that thing where i can't diffuse, I'm not sure its a glitch, you see, I have a buggy controller, and the left analog is never "neutral" ie. if i just leave my controller on the floor without touching it, my character walks forward really slowly, so when I try to diffuse, it keeps cancelling it
> 
> I dunno how to stop it


Hahaha you need to get a new joypad bra. That's a sign that you rush too much . Maybe you can open your pad and clean it or something?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 17, 2010)

sorry dude. I always say "brb 20 minutes" but end up leaving for hours


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 17, 2010)

Just played a match in Fuel and got destroyed as always. I did get some beast ass noob tube kills from across the map but otherwise it was crap.


----------



## Jeefus (Jun 17, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Hahaha you need to get a new joypad bra. That's a sign that you rush too much . Maybe you can open your pad and clean it or something?




Be careful trying to open that up, you may end up needing a new one.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 17, 2010)

We should all just save our time and money till Black Ops.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 17, 2010)

Panic said:


> Just played a match in Fuel and got destroyed as always. I did get some beast ass noob tube kills from across the map but otherwise it was crap.



u shouldn't noobtube bra, it's bad


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2010)

IIts bad and sad


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 17, 2010)

Susano said:


> @Scientist - You don't even play with us anymore



well not because I don't want to. whenever I am on, you guys are usually not on. and whenever I am on and you guys get on, my girl calls - just my luck


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 17, 2010)

^
Bros before hoes.


----------



## Jeefus (Jun 17, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> ^
> Bros before hoes.



nuff said


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 17, 2010)

It feels good sniping people with Fall Camo, it just gives you that extra little thing. 

It might just be my favorite Camo.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 17, 2010)

i need like 50 kills for fall camo on my sniper


----------



## Gecka (Jun 17, 2010)

I remember when I got fall for my wa2000

then i prestiged

RAGE


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 17, 2010)

yeah, i ain't never gonna prestige.


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 17, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> yeah, i ain't never gonna prestige.



Same, not after this prestige that is. I don't wanna have to do everything all over again, again.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 17, 2010)

yeah, i'm done as well

almost have every perk pro save for the yellow ones


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 17, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> ^
> Bros before hoes.



 @scientist- yea......didnt you say that you'd rather play mw2 than have sex anyway.....lol i know i your gonna get mad at me for still remembering this 

oh and i haven't prestiged in more than 4 months....it feels great to not start over


----------



## Gecka (Jun 17, 2010)

chicks before dicks


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 17, 2010)

I GOT MY RPG BACK


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 17, 2010)

I get why you don't wanna prestige but I dunno, I think it's fun. I'm almost to my 5th prestige. I kinda enjoy starting over and I look forward to getting all of my challenges complete for good on my 10th prestige when I get there. Also, I was spawn killed by  an enemy claymore for the 2nd time today. I fucking rage so hard when that happens!!!


----------



## Gecka (Jun 17, 2010)

ump extended mags is soooooo gooooood


----------



## Newton (Jun 17, 2010)

The fuck? Joined a Ground War FFA lobby

yes all matches FFA

what the fuck is happening lol


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 17, 2010)

nae blis is on
Gecka lets play :33


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 17, 2010)

Susano said:


> The fuck? Joined a Ground War FFA lobby
> 
> yes all matches FFA
> 
> what the fuck is happening lol



 

The fuck?

You gonna be online later tonight, watching NBA Finals right now so I'm not playing just yet.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 17, 2010)

sounds like something we had a long time ago


----------



## Newton (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, I played a few, then got fed up and left

@Nin, I should be, about how long will it be til you're on


----------



## Awesome (Jun 18, 2010)

Mosh Pit FFA on Rust 

I spawned inside someone all while the game was loading. Right when the match started I got knifed from the person they threw me inside. Still won the game though.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 18, 2010)

Only perk I don't have pro is scrambler, and I'll never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever

and so on

use it


----------



## Newton (Jun 18, 2010)

I soldiered it out, I can't stand seeing just 1 not done 

It really is the most retarded perk though


----------



## Gecka (Jun 18, 2010)

Why did they even bother with scrambler, when sitrep exists?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 18, 2010)

unless an entire team is using scrambler on hardcore, it's absolutely useless


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 18, 2010)

Scrambler, to me, is completely useless. Sit Rep is okay but not something I use a lot. I mostly use Commando Pro. Love knifing from across the room LOL


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 18, 2010)

what is the point of scrambler in HC?


----------



## Newton (Jun 18, 2010)

Its the only way to not have work against you


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 18, 2010)

Susano said:


> Its the only way to not have work against you



/calls in a stealth bomber
*scrambler gone*

I think there is two ways


----------



## Newton (Jun 18, 2010)

No I meant for the person using it

Also, using a stealth bomber when you're fully scrambled to kill the guy scrambling you? You wouldn't be able to place it, and if you did he'd probably be so close to you that you'd probably kill yourself 

Unless you're that pro 

Or unless the point _is_ to kill yourself


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2010)

Scrambler isn't that bad, it definitely isn't the best but it isn't completely useless. I usually find it useful when I bust in a area where a lot of enemies are at, they usually don't know where I am while I'm running through the area taking down their allies 1 by 1. I find Scrambler Pro useful for people camping with claymores at times, or I just run past them with Lightweight, either works.

If your not playing right now Susano get to bed now! So we can play tomorrow.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 18, 2010)

Had a Rambo-Ass flawless game today.

Using M16 for the Achievements. Killin bitches, and I get my Predator for one kill, Harrier gets me none (The fuck.) Then I'm at 10 kills, with ONE BURST left in my M16. Get a guy for Chopper Gunner


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 18, 2010)

The fun thing with scrambler pro is even when someone camping with claymores get's scrambled but still leaves it alone thinking his claymore will do the job or at least alert him.

It's a good way to catch them by suprise.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 18, 2010)

When I see scrambler, I turn and look at the 1-way door into my campspot


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> When I see scrambler, I turn and look at the 1-way door into my campspot



Then you're one of the few smart one's.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 18, 2010)

It's not that hard really

only retards disregard the little things


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 18, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> ^
> Bros before hoes.



lol after 2.5 years of dating her, she is hardly a ho. 

I either use ninja or sitrep. I used scrambler the first time play through. that was so last year.


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 18, 2010)

Ninja is probably my favorite 3rd Perk, Scrambler annoys me most of the time whether I'm using it or whether someone else is using it against me.


----------



## Ito (Jun 18, 2010)

Forget about Scrambler Pro, it's easy to get that. The _real_ bitch is SitRep Pro. I only have twelve destroyed equipment towards that.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 18, 2010)

Ninja Pro is so much more useful considering alot of players listen to footsteps now.
Scrambler is ok but I usually find it more annoying than anything else and plus when my radar jams then i know instantly someone is near by


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 18, 2010)

Ito said:


> Forget about Scrambler Pro, it's easy to get that. The _real_ bitch is SitRep Pro. I only have twelve destroyed equipment towards that.



Best way is a FFA with FMJ on any gun that has good penetration.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 18, 2010)

Just went 15 and 3 camping like a little bitch on top of the green house in Estate LOL


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 18, 2010)

last stand 6 is such a bitch


----------



## Newton (Jun 18, 2010)

Do FFA with akimbo Rafficas, it goes by like lightning


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 18, 2010)

I just got my Akimbo Raffica's today

Hmm


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 18, 2010)

Akimbo g18 + Last Stand Pro = 
People hated me 



Susano said:


> Do FFA with akimbo Rafficas, it goes by like lightning



i will do this


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2010)

Raffica as a whole is a pretty cheap pistol :taichou I mean the lrange it has is insane


----------



## Newton (Jun 18, 2010)

I find the cheapest part to be how it swaps as fast as the m9, but is so much more deadly 

we playin tonight, vault?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 18, 2010)

akimbo raffika's are like... sex with whiped cream.


imma get on soon johnny, but i have a lot of irl distractions lol


FFA just gets so tiring, people chillin in the same spot, it will be worse with the new maps.

I'm somewhat tempted to prestige for the last time to get that extra custom class spot. I hate getting cold blooded and ninja so late, expecially now without the double xp. Gecka/someone help me decide :/


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 18, 2010)

Akimbo Raffica will give you a yeast infection? Jesus.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not prestiging for a while. I'm at last prestige so no rush. I'm going for the stealth bomber gold medal. I have pred. mis, CG, Harrier, Pavelow. I don't care for the AC130. Almost done with precision air strike as well. Got 700+


----------



## Newton (Jun 18, 2010)

If you're on 9th prestige, you've already got max classes

If you're on 8, then I laugh at you

ha ha


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2010)

Crix im jumping back on in 20, still playing?


----------



## Newton (Jun 18, 2010)

Just message when you're on and I'm there


----------



## Gecka (Jun 18, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> akimbo raffika's are like... sex with whiped cream.
> 
> 
> imma get on soon johnny, but i have a lot of irl distractions lol
> ...



Go for it bro, get the shit that you want to do now though, all you're gonna do when you hit your last prestige is fuck around

trust me, i know

ever rushed in search with hardline and akimbo vectors?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 18, 2010)

^ nope, most of my classes are OMA now.



Susano said:


> If you're on 9th prestige, you've already got max classes
> 
> If you're on 8, then I laugh at you
> 
> ha ha



 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

I'm on eight, but the emblem looks so badass. better than the last two at least.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2010)

70 levels in this game. I'll never prestige again.


----------



## Newton (Jun 18, 2010)

That's what they all say...


...until they prestige again



I agree that 8 has a better emblem, but 9 aint bad, 10 is shit so I'm never prestiging again


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 18, 2010)

9th would be my favorite, just for the '9 Lives' title you get.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 18, 2010)

i prefer 5 sided fistagon


----------



## Newton (Jun 18, 2010)

I prefer getting fisted


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 18, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> 9th would be my favorite, just for the '9 Lives' title you get.



yeah but the emblem is 9 dirty whores; fucking disgusting


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't think i have the patience to prestige 7 more times.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 18, 2010)

I think I should have stopped at fifth prestige


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2010)

Shit, Susano and Vault. I just came on now and see you guys logged off a few minutes ago.....for fuck sakes.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 18, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I think I should have stopped at fifth prestige



8>6>5>2>3>1>.... > shit > hairy clamidea'd cunt crusted with shit> 10

only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) prestige that last time.


----------



## Newton (Jun 18, 2010)

You were just fucking sitting at that main menu all fucking evening, I sent some requests and shit

Also, you called me out twice "Susano and Crix"


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 18, 2010)

Onmi never replies to PM's  I asked him the other day if team NF was gaming that day. And he was like: pss I'm too busy looking at the main screen to answer you


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2010)

Well get the fuck back on. 

Yeah I fixed the typo. 

Stop teaming up on me you assholes.


----------



## Newton (Jun 18, 2010)

Ill be back in a bit


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 18, 2010)

do you guys have it on ps3?


----------



## Newton (Jun 18, 2010)

Affirmative, friend

Come play with team NF

you know you want to


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 18, 2010)

Hacked lobbies everyday ftw


----------



## Newton (Jun 18, 2010)

Not on PS3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 18, 2010)

I got ps3 and xbox. Oh and i meant that i get invited to the infection lobbies everyday haha


----------



## Gecka (Jun 18, 2010)

I just met the most pathetic kid on MW2

"wait wait, i'll quickscope all of you bitches and cunts"

0-3

"man now i'm gonna actually try"

1-5

"fuck you guys"

5-3 because he tubed for 3 kills with OMA, and the other two were with his aa-12 on his *quickscoping* class

and he still lost


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

^what a hard try


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I just met the most pathetic kid on MW2
> 
> "wait wait, i'll quickscope all of you bitches and cunts"
> 
> ...


 

TDM

kid is 1-7

bitching at his team "I'm losing on purpose to shut you guys up"

game ended 4-17

okay, whatever you say  next round, pregame lobby, same kid

":I'm going to beast all over you guys, just watch"

in game, before it ends 3-19

"disconnected from host"



I don't care if someone sucks, I have my fair share of bad games, just don't blame other people or act like you're awesome when you're not. that being said, some guy challenged me to a quickscoping match after he accused me of camping with a sniper. Naturally I suck at quickscoping but still managed to beat him. 40 free headshots


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2010)

Susano said:


> Affirmative, friend
> 
> Come play with team NF
> 
> you know you want to



are you guys still on? my PSN name is Raika001 I just started on ps3 since i had it on 360 since launch but 2 times the disc went crap on me so i gave up and got it on ps3.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

Yo is there an easy way to get the ps3 controller to work on the 360?


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

^ i dunno are you high? 
anyways can i get in on this please 
my psn is yung_nos


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2010)

this kid said he was gunna get his nuke on the other team
I found him
alot

he went 7-21 
I killed him 12 times 

Also, I clutched an SnD
5 v 1
killed 4
planted
killed last


----------



## Gecka (Jun 19, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> TDM
> 
> kid is 1-7
> 
> ...



I lost my first 1v1 by about 7 kills

Guy was on my level, he just got a few good noscopes on me


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> are you guys still on? my PSN name is Raika001 I just started on ps3 since i had it on 360 since launch but 2 times the disc went crap on me so i gave up and got it on ps3.



Yep were playing right now.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2010)

gEcka get on


----------



## Newton (Jun 19, 2010)

My psn is Crixpack, whoever wants in add me


----------



## Gecka (Jun 19, 2010)

watching a movie atm, i'll get on once it's done


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2010)

I just got an omnicide in a ffa


----------



## Gecka (Jun 19, 2010)

you killed everybody in the match within 10 seconds?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

Insane Samurai said:


> ^ i dunno are you high?
> anyways can i get in on this please
> my psn is yung_nos



No, drugs are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Actually there is a way but i need a wired xbox controller and a special device.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> you killed everybody in the match within 10 seconds?



how do you do this? grenade?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2010)

Good games Susano, Team NF rocked. I'm glad we pulled that last match out, noob-tubers were pissing me off.


----------



## Newton (Jun 19, 2010)

Lol I fucking tubed my ass off there, Terminal is just too irritating if you aren't tubing yourself IMO

Yep, hella GGs, we owned ass


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

A fucking killstreak like a pavelow or chopper gunner could get omnicide in a ffa easy. not news to me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 19, 2010)

i own terminal sniping.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i own terminal sniping.



but snipping in terminal is easy as fuck.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 19, 2010)

lulz

middle of oma bar guy calls in a uav, and i'm the last one alive

i had switched to a class with acr fmj, akimbo deagles, and stopping power

FUUUUUUCK


I aint no bitch, and I take out 3 people in the killcam as some guy downs me with a famas from behind

Patented Gecka Badass Moment


----------



## Gecka (Jun 19, 2010)

i'm in a modded lobby for search

and it's amazing

emp's, CGs, and AC-130 care packages

uav that can't see people with steady aim

hardcore settings

the works


----------



## Gecka (Jun 19, 2010)

and FMJ attachment makes bullets one hit kills

EDIT: my bad stopping power does

far away knifes, automatic spas/raffica/models etc


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> and FMJ attachment makes bullets one hit kills
> 
> EDIT: my bad stopping power does
> 
> far away knifes, automatic spas/raffica/models etc



Yo whenever i'm host i can do most of that shit haha


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

56/11 in domination just now holy shit, i think thats my new record lol


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

What killstreaks did you use?


----------



## Tuan (Jun 19, 2010)

you know what pisses me off...... some fagget running around with commando and kill you around the corner SOMEHOW! and you only needed 1 more kill for nuke.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF // i ragequit xD


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

FoxSpirit said:


> What killstreaks did you use?



predator missile, harrier and pavelow
the location was terminal and i was using an ak47 with the marathon,stopping power and commando perks lol i ran outta ammo like twice and had to pick up peoples guns


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

The other day on terminal i went something like 67-7. It was a nice score. However that doesn't compare to the 97-16 game i had. I would have gotten to 100 but it was demolition and the time ran out when i had a pavelow and a harrier. I was pissed lol


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

i freaking hate when time runs out especially when my kills go over 20 sometimes and i still have like my pavelow or something ready to launch still, it's even worse when I don't even get the last winning kill lol and damn 97/16 i don't think i could get that high up i die quite alot most of the time whats your k/d ratio?mines is 1.07


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

Insane Samurai said:


> i freaking hate when time runs out especially when my kills go over 20 sometimes and i still have like my pavelow or something ready to launch still, it's even worse when I don't even get the last winning kill lol and damn 97/16 i don't think i could get that high up i die quite alot most of the time whats your k/d ratio?mines is 1.07




Well i got into a hacked lobby so my kd is like 70 but i would have to guess its around 2.5


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

FoxSpirit said:


> Well i got into a hacked lobby so my kd is like 70 but i would have to guess its around 2.5



well thats not too bad lol u have ps3?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

Insane Samurai said:


> well thats not too bad lol u have ps3?



Yeaah i got both. However my ps3 account is just for sniping and messsing around so the kd isn't so good but i love it. Sniping is a lot easier on ps3 imo


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

i cant snipe worth shit lol i have the shakiest hands even if i have steady aim on i'll have a lock on someone and my thumb will just spaz randomly


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah i just started sniping a few months after mw2 came out so i'm still pretty new.  I would suggest starting at a low sensitivity then slowly go up to do some sick 360s and shit. I currently play on either 8,9 or 10.


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

FoxSpirit said:


> Yeah i just started sniping a few months after mw2 came out so i'm still pretty new.  I would suggest starting at a low sensitivity then slowly go up to do some sick 360s and shit. I currently play on either 8,9 or 10.



yea I'v used that technique already it really does'nt help much as it's a real issue i just think i naturally have bad nerves lol


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

Well that's unfortunate. It really is fun once you get it down. What really helped me was i went into split screen put it on rust search and destroy with no time limit. Since it's search the other person will keep spawning in the same place so i just whip out my intervention or barret and just quickscope from long range and short range for a few hours. It really helped me.


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

FoxSpirit said:


> Well that's unfortunate. It really is fun once you get it down. What really helped me was i went into split screen put it on rust search and destroy with no time limit. Since it's search the other person will keep spawning in the same place so i just whip out my intervention or barret and just quickscope from long range and short range for a few hours. It really helped me.



that sounds like a legit technique  i think i'll give that a go in abit lol other than the sniper rifle what other guns do you use?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

Uh i really like using the ump silenced, ak47, and sometimes m16/famas.


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

nice nice lol ak47 and m16 is pretty much all i use lol


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah they are pretty insane guns.

Yo team tac is so good.


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

who're they lol


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

No i meant the playlist team tactical lol


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

ohhhhh right right lol i barely go on that its usually just team deathmatch or hardcore team deatmatch and when my clan comes on then we usually play like search n destroy n whatnot lol


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah i started playin team tac because it's easier to become host to do my infections. I usually play search, groundwar and ffa.


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

i see lol why you infecting games man


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

It's fun as hell. Stopping power is one shot, sleight of hand=instant reload, steady aim= small cross hair, care packages= emps, chopper gunners, ac130s. Plus i always have the ability to look through walls.


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

lmao thats just terrible on your part how did you learn to do all that?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

Naw it's very fun (especially with your clan in a pub match lol).

I just get into infection lobbies like everyday.


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

lol i'd like to try that out if you're on your psn account add meh yung_nos


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 19, 2010)

Aight i'll add you but i can't do the cool shit on ps3 only on xbox cause you need a jtag to do the lobbies.


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

alright no biggie lol


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> you killed everybody in the match within 10 seconds?



Yes 



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> how do you do this? grenade?



No



FoxSpirit said:


> A fucking killstreak like a pavelow or chopper gunner could get omnicide in a ffa easy. not news to me.



Nope.
I did it by running around with an FMJ TAR and in last stand got the omnicide 
On Invasion of all places


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> i prefer 5 sided fistagon



I had that one on for the entire fifth prestige


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 19, 2010)

I got that Omnicide thing, too. I got it camping in Favela. This was on my first prestige so if I remember right it was in FFA. I killed a few people, got a 7 killstreak, brought out my heli, brought out mu harrier strike, then killed a few people real quick.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 19, 2010)

i was setting up traps in fuel last night, almost got my last killstreak just watching people run into my spot and blow up.  

if i could think of something add to blackops it would be a way to set up more elaborate traps, and naturally a way to defeat them


----------



## Gecka (Jun 19, 2010)

Fox, what's your GT?

Imma add you so you can get me into an infection lobby

In one night I got like 25 fmj penetration kills with acr by just spraying through walls in search


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> how do you do this? grenade?



C4  Fuckers have no chance


----------



## Taki (Jun 19, 2010)

Who is "*sethblodia*"?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 19, 2010)

^^ Nae'blis aka my main target for quickscoping matches.


----------



## Taki (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh okay. thanks. Ill add you as well.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 19, 2010)

damn is whole NF in the party or what.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 19, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> ^^ Nae'blis aka my main target for quickscoping matches.


         .


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 19, 2010)

It's only cause you're usually the first one I see after Gecka puts a couple into my chest. 

Speakin of, I haven't played in a while, need to load it up sometime soon.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> damn is whole NF in the party or what.



Nah we missing Brandon, Crux, Scientist and Chem, their OG Team NF people.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 19, 2010)

Full ground war party.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Nah we missing Brandon, Crux, Scientist and Chem, their OG Team NF people.



sorry mates, I am still in the process of moving. I packed up all of my electronics and I will not be gaming until possibly this coming weekend. yeah, I know, it sucks. Ill be with you guys in spirit though


----------



## Newton (Jun 19, 2010)

haha epic games 

It was me, no killstreaks, no deathstreaks, and my trusty Intervention, semi-quick + no scopes 

Got some good kills on all you bitches 

We gotta do that again


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

good game lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Full ground war party.



NF rapes the competition, plain and simple.



The Scientist said:


> sorry mates, I am still in the process of moving. I packed up all of my electronics and I will not be gaming until possibly this coming weekend. yeah, I know, it sucks. Ill be with you guys in spirit though



No worries man, next time. I knifed Susano in the back for ya. 



Susano said:


> haha epic games
> 
> It was me, no killstreaks, no deathstreaks, and my trusty Intervention, semi-quick + no scopes
> 
> ...



I didn't wanna bother using my set-ups cause I use them all the damn time lol. I used the default Recon class and ran around knifing (no commando) and shooting people with my magnum . 

I'll message whenever I'm heading back on.

------

GGs to everyone on NF that played.


----------



## Newton (Jun 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I didn't wanna bother using my set-ups cause I use them all the damn time lol. I used the default Recon class and ran around knifing (no commando) and shooting people with my magnum .



Yup same here, Private games are for doing all the crazy fun shit you'd never do in real games 

Check your VMs in about 5 mins


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 19, 2010)

FFA private match AKA "Who's the boss of NF" match.


----------



## Soca (Jun 19, 2010)

yea i'll be joining those games in a couple minutes


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 19, 2010)

just prestiged after getting fall camo for tar. these next 31 levels are going to be horrid



Amanomurakumo said:


> It's only cause you're usually the first one I see after Gecka puts a couple into my chest.
> 
> Speakin of, I haven't played in a while, need to load it up sometime soon.


I won the last time we played ... but it felt like you guys were letting me win lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 19, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> FFA private match AKA "Who's the boss of NF" match.



Psh, I was busy trying to snipe people with a magnum.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 19, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Psh, I was busy trying to snipe people with a magnum.



I was running and gunning with a themal L86.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 19, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> ^^ Nae'blis aka my main target for quickscoping matches.



lulz

and nae blis likes targeting me


----------



## Gecka (Jun 19, 2010)

ouch

first time i spawn tubed

triple kill

lawls


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't remember who it was, but a few days ago someone said when you put the Thermal Scope on the ACR it's super effective. I tried this today, and indeed it is. Fucking 22 kills in Underpass. I hate that map and never do well.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

Yesterday i was 2 away from a nuke i got AA12'd from behind


----------



## Awesome (Jun 19, 2010)

I should play with you guys to show you the true meaning of ass whooping


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2010)

Vault said:


> Yesterday i was 2 away from a nuke i got AA12'd from behind


yesterday i was 1 away from a sentry gun and I was:
stabbed
toobed
shot
headshotted
sniped
stabbed
rpg'd
at4'd
commando'd again
tac knife'd
pred missiles
ac130'd
chopper gunned
pavelow'd 
harrier'd
airstriked
and
commando'd

:33


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 19, 2010)

Don't you fucking hate that, man? I use a 3-5-8 killstreak reward method. UAV, Predator Missile, Emergency Airdrop. When I get to 7 kills I always fucking get killed!!!


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 19, 2010)

Haha FFA private matches were fun. I got some of you guys good. I don't know why, but I kept running into Onmi. I got a knife killing spree in the house in Estate. I LMAO. Everytime I ran out of the house someone tried to get in. 

Deathgun, you and your damn sniper are going to give me nightmares haha. Crix got me good with his intervention. Same with Pikle. My nephew is pretty decent with his sniper as well. Quick scoping and no scoping. 

Who was that one guy that was camping in the cave in afghan? Everytime I went into the cave he was there in the corner?


----------



## Newton (Jun 19, 2010)

^ Lol that's Bolivian Alpaca

"mojos"

He was always in the most random spots, just crouched and looking head

fucking lulz


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 19, 2010)

I missed out on all the fun. 

You guys need to PM me more often to join you guys.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 19, 2010)

got 26 killstreak yesterday using 3-7-9


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2010)

i got a 22 killstreak with 
 7 9 11


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 19, 2010)

Susano said:


> ^ Lol that's Bolivian Alpaca
> 
> "mojos"
> 
> ...


Haha now I remember. It was him. I did the same thing after I killed him. I went out of the cave (where bomb B usually is) and camped like crazy. I got a nasty kill on Onmi I think for which I apologized. I mean camping like that in FFA is weeeak. Not that you did the same thing Mojos. It was just funny to see you lurking around in that corner. Next time I won't use killstreaks either. I didn't even notice you didn't have your killstreaks on Crix :amazed. 
Did Deathgun have nuke on or something? Cause first killstreak he got was harrier.

@Brandon, you should join man. We had a blast. Groundwar was reaaaally onesided. With 9 team NF players in one team (full groundwar team), there's not much you can do to defeat us . Even though I had a LOT of lag in Invasion. People were teleporting that's how fast it looked like they were running.


BTW, starting using Stealthbomber. I love it. Even though it's not as deadly as the pavelow. It just feels awesome to bomb bitches. When you hear the sound of your bomber approaching, you know shit is about to go down. I get multikills almost everytime I use it. I even got 6 kills in one in Estate. Freaking idiots were all camping at bomb B (I think. The one outside of the house). Freaking respawn campers. And then I got my SB. Instand death bwahaha.

BTW, you guys are pretty good with snipers. I suck with sniper. Crux and his boys are great with snipers as well. Especially that bidibidi guy.


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2010)

9 team NF?? Damn you must have torn shit up


----------



## Newton (Jun 19, 2010)

^ You have no freaking idea 

Where I'm normally used to being in the enemy spawn killing bitches, I had 4 - 5 blue guys around me all doing the same thing 

On Rundown, they didn't even get a chance to cap anything, they took C, we took A and B, and the rest was kills 

Shit was great, we'll definitely do that some more


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, it was brutal. Even though we didn't get that many kills in Rundown (I don't think we had 9 members then). We owned all night. We were feeling bad for our opponents so we decided to do some private FFA matches instead. It really wasn't fare.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 19, 2010)

Where did all of these people come from?


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 19, 2010)

Vault said:


> 9 team NF?? Damn you must have torn shit up



9 members of team NF playing at once? . the highest I have played with is like 5 or 6. you guys better be still playing when I finally set up my shit . cant believe I had to move just when you guys have enough people to legitimately have a full team NF ground war match. 

PS: we really should record some of our matches.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 19, 2010)

Harrier-pavelow-emp

trying to get 5 emps


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2010)

you guys on now?


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 19, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Harrier-pavelow-emp
> 
> trying to get 5 emps


I always thought Pavelow didn't count to your killstreak? Anyway, It's much easier with CG or AC130 if you ask me. I got 10 EMP in no time.

@SAF, most of us got off. I know me and Deathgun won't be returning, cause it's really late. I'm going on vacation tomorrow. So no PS3 for 3 weeks, which means no MW2. God, I'm going to be rusty when I get back.

@the scientist. Lol I don't know why we had that many members online all at once, but it was awesome.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 19, 2010)

nah, they patched that

there were some weird requirements for pavelow to count towards your streak

like you couldn't die before you called your pavelow, or you have to get a kill before your pavelow does

stupid shit like that


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 19, 2010)

those sentries raped me. I still suck at knifing on ps3.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 19, 2010)

Which button do you have it on, default? R3 can be annoying. Like fucking up your camera.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 20, 2010)

shit yeah. what did you change yours to?


----------



## Newton (Jun 20, 2010)

Alot of people (me included) switch to tactical setup, which maps knifing to O and crouch/prone to R3

Sorry I didn't come back on, didn't really feel like it, GGs though


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Haha FFA private matches were fun. I got some of you guys good. I don't know why, but I kept running into Onmi. I got a knife killing spree in the house in Estate. I LMAO. Everytime I ran out of the house someone tried to get in.





Yeah we kept going at each other back and forth, definitely kept me on my toes. I claimed that house as my own, I just ran around with my Magnum/tactical knife.



Brandon Heat said:


> I missed out on all the fun.
> 
> You guys need to PM me more often to join you guys. :



Try being online more. 

But yeah I'll try PMing you next time.



Haohmaru said:


> Haha now I remember. It was him. I did the same thing after I killed him. I went out of the cave (where bomb B usually is) and camped like crazy. I got a nasty kill on Onmi I think for which I apologized. I mean camping like that in FFA is weeeak. Not that you did the same thing Mojos. It was just funny to see you lurking around in that corner. Next time I won't use killstreaks either. I didn't even notice you didn't have your killstreaks on Crix



Which one? You got a few good/bad ones on me. 



Vault said:


> 9 team NF?? Damn you must have torn shit up



Indeed we did sir.



Susano said:


> ^ You have no freaking idea
> 
> Where I'm normally used to being in the enemy spawn killing bitches, I had 4 - 5 blue guys around me all doing the same thing
> 
> ...



Yeah Rundown was truly domination, as far as A and B were concerned.



Brandon Heat said:


> Where did all of these people come from?



I did a summoning jutsu. 



The Scientist said:


> 9 members of team NF playing at once? . the highest I have played with is like 5 or 6. you guys better be still playing when I finally set up my shit . cant believe I had to move just when you guys have enough people to legitimately have a full team NF ground war match.
> 
> PS: *we really should record some of our matches*.



Yes, fucking yes. I'd love for our matched to be recorded and uploaded, I was planning to do ghetto recording once I got a camera.



Susano said:


> Alot of people (me included) switch to tactical setup, which maps knifing to O and crouch/prone to R3
> 
> Sorry I didn't come back on, didn't really feel like it, GGs though



My controls are default including sensitivity. 

*Poses for the pictures*

Yeah sorry I didn't get a chance to get back on tonight, oh well....next time/tomorrow.

PS:

I was mostly hunting you in the last 2 FFA's.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 20, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> shit yeah. what did you change yours to?


Nope I have it on R3 as well. I got used to it, so when I change it to circle now, my mind goes crazy and does the weirdest things lol. 

@Omni, lol. I remember saying something like that being you vacation house over mic. You're going for going for the default class. Shit sucks.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2010)

The word cup is keeping me away from COD


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 20, 2010)

Damn, I miss playing with you guys. Make sure you're all still into MW2 in 2 months.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 20, 2010)

Depends, when is black ops coming out?


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 20, 2010)

I think it's supposedly coming out in the fall, I would guess October but I honestly don't know.


----------



## Newton (Jun 20, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> PS:
> 
> I was mostly hunting you in the last 2 FFA's.



And I was hunting you 

We killed each other so much at that boathouse, as soon as you killed me, I'd run back to the area and start looking for you 

I remember this one kill where we were dancing for a while around trying to dodge each other's magnum/no scope

And the one where I stole your kill and then killed you


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> Nope I have it on R3 as well. I got used to it, so when I change it to circle now, my mind goes crazy and does the weirdest things lol.
> 
> @Omni, lol. I remember saying something like that being you vacation house over mic. You're going for going for the default class. Shit sucks.



 

Oh yeah. Yeah I decided to mix it up and be random, I had fun knifing people and I didn't wanna use Commando cause that shit is almost broken at times.



Susano said:


> And I was hunting you
> 
> We killed each other so much at that boathouse, as soon as you killed me, I'd run back to the area and start looking for you
> 
> ...





Yeah the boathouse was our battleground. Oh man there were a few times where I barely missed with you with my knife I was so shocked I even missed. Yeah that happened to me a lot ffs, I'd be stalking someone and as soon as I go to knife them they would get shot by a sniper and die right in front of me and I'd be standing there with a confused look and then get shot in my back.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 20, 2010)

so i got a headset....and it WORKS!!!! 

But unforunatley my main account nakas12 doesn't work with the headset.

IF anyone wants to add me on this new account i made a month ago they can (headset works with this one)

PSN:sujmeister


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 20, 2010)

How does your account not work with a headset?


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2010)

Id has the a PS3, MW 2, Headset, and blazing fast net. Where do I sign up?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2010)

Id said:


> Id has the a PS3, MW 2, Headset, and blazing fast net. Where do I sign up?



You add us on PSN and come join the slaughter.


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You add us on PSN and come join the slaughter.



PSN: Grahf_Weltall


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 20, 2010)

Id said:


> Id has the a PS3, MW 2, Headset, and *blazing fast net.* Where do I sign up?



You might be able to replace Susano just for that reason alone. 

Will add you when I get on later tonight.


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> You might be able to replace Susano just for that reason alone.
> 
> Will add you when I get on later tonight.


Hell Yeah! 
I need a list of Members with PSN. I feel sooo lonely.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 20, 2010)

Id, did you ever accept my PSN friend request? Back when we were sorting out the Killzone 2 clans.


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Id, did you ever accept my PSN friend request? Back when we were sorting out the Killzone 2 clans.



I am trying to remember, what your PSN was.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 20, 2010)

It was (and still is) the same as my username.


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> It was (and still is) the same as my username.



Ah ok, I dont use my old PSN account anymore. My brother jacked it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 20, 2010)

Okay, no problem. Feel free to add me on your newer account. I haven't been on for a while, but I should be back to playing MW2 very soon.


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 20, 2010)

Whoever said a few pages back that if you put FMJ on an RPD it goes through the walls really easy, was absolutely correct.


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2010)

I was totally beasting. 


Undercovermc said:


> Okay, no problem. Feel free to add me on your newer account. I haven't been on for a while, but I should be back to playing MW2 very soon.



Added


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2010)

who is Onmitsukido, and Crixpack?


----------



## Newton (Jun 20, 2010)

My psn is Crixpack

Get on now


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 20, 2010)

Onmitsukido is Violent-nin and Crixpack is Susano


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh ok, why the fuck did you leave?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2010)

Id said:


> Oh ok, why the fuck did you leave?



My PSN is in my sig and we didn't leave, you left.


----------



## Id (Jun 20, 2010)

I am trying to join a game with you guys, but I dont see anyone.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 21, 2010)

unlocked every accessory for the ak 47, after i get fall camo , will unlock all m21 accessorries.


----------



## Newton (Jun 21, 2010)

After all the hype i got from you guys about the ak

I was disappointed


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 21, 2010)

Id said:


> PSN: Grahf_Weltall


----------



## Gecka (Jun 21, 2010)

It's really only good with silencer and/or fmj

with fmj that thing will cut walls like butter


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 21, 2010)

ak 47 is the shit.  only tar matches it's strenght, but the recoil and accuracy is better on ak 47 (not as good as weak ass acr though)


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 21, 2010)

What AR and LMG benefit the most from SP?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 21, 2010)

MG4
ACR

both fairly weak weapons

the already strong weapons such as RPD only lose 1 bullet to kill versus the MG4 which loses about 3-4


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 21, 2010)

88/100 last stand kills


----------



## Newton (Jun 21, 2010)

Are you doing the FFA KimboRaffs?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 21, 2010)

Susano said:


> Are you doing the FFA KimboRaffs?



MAYBE 
Yes
YES
/tourette's guy Yes

Honest;y i never used LS but now i kill myself after i drop someone with flashes semtex claymores so i deny them points


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 21, 2010)

Gecka said:


> MG4
> ACR
> 
> both fairly weak weapons
> ...



Since the RPD turns into 2HK from 3HK compared to a 3-4/4-5 hit kill, doesn't that mean the ratio of SP's benefit is greater when using the RPD? Not saying you shouldn't use SP on those weapons though.


I'd say M16, FAMAS, FAL w/ Holo, and any 40 damage MG are the best to use SP with.

M16 and FAMAS: One burst kills at any range
FAL w/ Holo: 2HK any range
40 dmg MG: 2HK any range

Combine these with good aim plus reaction and its possible to mow down unprepared teams.


----------



## Newton (Jun 21, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> MAYBE
> Yes
> YES
> /tourette's guy Yes
> ...





I once got 3 kills and still had time to deny myself

Shit is just unfair to everyone else


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 21, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> MAYBE
> Yes
> YES
> /tourette's guy Yes
> ...



IF you have last stand pro any good player knows that once they are on last stand they should kill themselves using their equipment, to keep your enemy from building a killstreak.  

I often c4 myself or flashbang myself just for that reason.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 21, 2010)

thing is ppl give me major shit for it
curse 
call me cheater
EDIT: they even filed complaint saying im exploiting last stand

EDIT EDIT:
I got my Last Stand Pro VI and Last Stand Vet IV


So many Titles and Emblems because I got the game killing kill in last stand with a sentry gun 

i got like 3 titles and like 3 emblems

Now to work onward from the 635/1000 for radar inbound
My helicopters
and...
LIGHTWEIGHT


----------



## Gecka (Jun 21, 2010)

Chemistry said:


> Since the RPD turns into 2HK from 3HK compared to a 3-4/4-5 hit kill, doesn't that mean the ratio of SP's benefit is greater when using the RPD? Not saying you shouldn't use SP on those weapons though.
> 
> 
> I'd say M16, FAMAS, FAL w/ Holo, and any 40 damage MG are the best to use SP with.
> ...



1 bullet difference isn't too much to me

But statistically, yeah RPD is better with stopping power

I never noticed too much of a difference with the RPD stopping power than with coldblooded


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 21, 2010)

SP most of the time only matter when you want to go for long shots.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 21, 2010)

Nah, in my experience accuracy trumps power when it comes to long range

ACR or TAR-21 essentially


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 21, 2010)

Accuracy can be a problem at long range for me. I always strugle landing shots on small targets. That's why i'm running with thermals on as much weapons i use. Including AR's and LMG's.

Cause it's common sense that the bigger a target is, the easier it is to hit it.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 21, 2010)

thermal

ew

I can only stand it on MG4 with grip and snipers


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 21, 2010)

Gecka said:


> thermal
> 
> ew
> 
> I can only stand it on MG4 with grip and snipers



Try it on an ACR, works even better. 

Burst does good with it too.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 21, 2010)

Someone said they quicking scoping people with an M16 with thermal


it was hilarious because he was a fuckign idiot


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 21, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> thing is ppl give me major shit for it
> curse
> call me cheater
> EDIT: they even filed complaint saying im exploiting last stand
> ...





Axl Low said:


> Someone said they quicking scoping people with an M16 with thermal
> 
> 
> it was hilarious because he was a fuckign idiot



well, thermal acts like a scope, i don't know, i haven't used it with SOH pro.

btw, how did u know u were reported?


----------



## Fatality (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn wireless crap and damn NAT: Failed crap and damn UPnP not available. 

TAR-21 vs ACR vs SCAR-H puleez.


----------



## Newton (Jun 21, 2010)

IMO they're all equal, with maybe the TAR being jussst slightly below the ACR and SCAR

I would say it depends on your playstyle

for Laid back play, ACR wins

For Rushing style, TAR shines

SCAR is good throughout


----------



## Gecka (Jun 21, 2010)

Holy shit

new playlist on 360

barebones/no killstreaks

awesome


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 21, 2010)

yooo i wouldn't have seen that if you hadn't told me. I just got an update and didn't know what it was for.


----------



## anas (Jun 21, 2010)

hai guyz , i wonder, do u all have PS3 or Xbox ?! 
cuz, i have PS3 and have Mw2 !!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 21, 2010)

A majority of people who post here have a PS3. We usually have a good group of people online around this time. 

Feel free to add me. PSN: BrandonHeat321


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 21, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> well, thermal acts like a scope, i don't know, i haven't used it with SOH pro.
> 
> btw, how did u know u were reported?



they said they would report me :/


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 21, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Holy shit
> 
> new playlist on 360
> 
> ...



hmm, intriuging? ground wars?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 22, 2010)

I've never been a fan of Vacant but now I am really starting to hate it. I am trying to get challenges done with the F2000 and there is nothing but a bunch of running class people running around knifing the shit out of me. I love the running class but Jesus, the whole lobby is using one.


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

Tar-21 is the shit. Rape everybody with it close range and long range. Every gun is good just got to know how to use it


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jun 22, 2010)

M4 doesn't get much love around here?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 22, 2010)

Panic said:


> I've never been a fan of Vacant but now I am really starting to hate it. I am trying to get challenges done with the F2000 and there is nothing but a bunch of running class people running around knifing the shit out of me. I love the running class but Jesus, the whole lobby is using one.



running class is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), and if u have a running class ur a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



i said it


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

M4 is good, accuracy and damage is better than it was in the 1st mw


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 22, 2010)

my running class is mara light ninja/sitrep
smg
at4/rpg

no knife plox


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

Everyone uses ninja now lolz


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 22, 2010)

y i oughta


----------



## Ito (Jun 22, 2010)

I got SitRep Pro today. It's so disorienting if you're playing on a regular TV.


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

Is tthat the one were you see bombs or something?


----------



## Creator (Jun 22, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> Is tthat the one were you see bombs or something?



Yup. The Pro version makes people's footsteps louder.

Its also insanely hard to get the pro. You have to destroyed 120 enemy equipment.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 22, 2010)

I thought it was pretty easy and no, no boosting.


----------



## Newton (Jun 22, 2010)

SitRep Pro VI is a bitch though


----------



## Gecka (Jun 22, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> hmm, intriuging? ground wars?



nah, objective based games for up to 12 people


----------



## Gecka (Jun 22, 2010)

I got sitrepV 2 days ago (300 equipment)

But 700?

jesus christ


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 22, 2010)

I only use sitrep to find boosters, so far I think I have only destroyed 20 equipment.


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 22, 2010)

I can't find a good setup to use sitrep with, or else I would at least try it.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 22, 2010)

The setup i used to get sitrep pro was:

FAL : holo sight & FMJ.
Spaz ; grip & FMJ.

stun, semtex.

BLing pro. SP pro. Sitrep.

Then i rocked this class in FFA from start to finish till i got it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 22, 2010)

i've seen people get messed up big time by sit rep, cause they were in a dark location and thought they saw a claymore near them, but actually it was on the other side of the wall and they tried to shoot it but couldn't.  This happened in derail, which has a dark stairwell.  Dude couldn't tell the claymore was on the other side of the dark staircase, outside of the building.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 22, 2010)

Aug h Bar is my life.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 22, 2010)

When I say FMJ does nothing, I seriously mean it does nothing to a shotgun

no added penetration or anything


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 22, 2010)

If anyone wants to add me on my new account on PSN:sujmiester (I can use my headset on this one)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 22, 2010)

My disc got a circle scratch today  I felt like suicide.


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

Fmj does something if you know how to use it right. Killing people behimd walls is funny as hell. Tar-21 with fmj is deadly


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 22, 2010)

FMJ challenges are always the hardest for me. I dunno, I guess the opportunities never present themselves to me. I've been using M4A1 FMJ for 2 days and have 7 FMJ kills out of 40.


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

Idk I usually have to go through a whole clip shooting it randomly through the plane. always good to have on the scavenger perk


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 22, 2010)

Using Scavenger Pro right now to complete challenges. I usually always just use stuff for the challenges. I figured when I get to 10th prestige and complete all of the challenges I can make a class I actually really, really want.


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

Pffft I stopped trying for 10th prestige and stayed at the 5th one I think it was. I got tired of loosing all my guns and perks.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 22, 2010)

yesterday my match was bugged. everytime a person got killed they would fly up through the sky, and end up on top of the map, way above it.


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 22, 2010)

How do you record that shit without actually setting up a camera to record your TV? I know you can do it on PC easily but I have it for Xbox. I would love to compile some of the final kill cams I've seen in a video for YouTube.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 22, 2010)

LMG + Scavenger + FMJ = Best way to level FMJ?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 22, 2010)

yesterday i got a quick scope (no soh) as my final kill cam.  i didn't quite scope em down, only half way, i call it a raging semi.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 22, 2010)

Panic said:


> How do you record that shit without actually setting up a camera to record your TV? I know you can do it on PC easily but I have it for Xbox. I would love to compile some of the final kill cams I've seen in a video for YouTube.



You need a capture card. If you want an affordable one that records in standard definition, get a Dazzle. If you want to record in high definition, get a Hauppauge HD PVR.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 22, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> LMG + Scavenger + FMJ = Best way to level FMJ?



get stopping power


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 22, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> You need a capture card. If you want an affordable one that records in standard definition, get a Dazzle. If you want to record in high definition, get a Hauppauge HD PVR.



Thanks much for the info


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

You need a fe stuff before you can actually use it and you need a good movie editing program like adobe, or final cut pro


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 22, 2010)

Does anyone here use the WA2000 with acog scope? I have to say its pretty fun using it. I've already gotten 40 headshots with it today.

Oh and if anyone knows me online as PSN: nakas12

I made a new account PSN: sujmiester (add me on this) I can use my headset on this account but cant on the other one.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 22, 2010)

Got the Loner challenge on that Barebones tdm playlist

1 kill with MG4
11 kills with Spas-12

Well it was vacant


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

Shottys get on my nerves


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 22, 2010)

I love the M1014 shotgun and the akimbo Model 1887s.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 22, 2010)

Bling Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Steady Aim Pro
Tac Insert
Smoke grenade
Stinger
Riot Shield

The ultimate fucking around class for search


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Bling Pro
> Stopping Power Pro
> Steady Aim Pro
> Tac Insert
> ...



the hell?!


----------



## Gecka (Jun 22, 2010)

When I first saw a guy with that setup

I was like that too Axl

Maybe when you're 9th prestige and bored as fuck you'll understand


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 22, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Bling Pro
> Stopping Power Pro
> Steady Aim Pro
> Tac Insert
> ...



That is a fucking pro set up, I'll probably be doing something similar once I finish getting these titles.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 22, 2010)

Omfg i feel so bad about what I just did


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, for assuming prestige means something

Akimbo glocks ftw. Matrix style


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 22, 2010)

what did u do?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 22, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> Yes, for assuming prestige means something
> 
> Akimbo glocks ftw. Matrix style



actually if you want matrix accuracy you do akimbo p90's without steady aim


----------



## Gecka (Jun 22, 2010)

I invited some friends to a modded ground war which had hardcore settings, carepackages that dropped EMPs, AC-130, and choppers only.

shit was crazy


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 22, 2010)

I've always wanted to get randomly into a modded game, just have shit blowing up everywhere.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 22, 2010)

Having a K/D of 198/4 and 150/2 became a common sight in that lobby


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm usually in modded lobbies when i'm host (after i get infections). Shit is crazy

however i usually do it in search and i get an ace at least once every game lol


----------



## Gecka (Jun 22, 2010)

You on Xbox?

And willing to invite me?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah i'm on xbox but i don't have infections right now. I had them last night but i wanted to do in a sniper lobby so i cancelled the infections so i didn't have the super fast sleight of hand. I should have infections sometime soon though.


----------



## Eki (Jun 22, 2010)

God I hated the modded lobbys, made the game shit for a while.


----------



## Newton (Jun 22, 2010)

Nin 

Best games of search I've had in a while 

Your 4 man rapeage while last alive while the bomb was planted + getting the diffuse is still the highlight


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 22, 2010)

Susano said:


> Nin
> 
> Best games of search I've had in a while
> 
> Your 4 man rapeage while last alive while the bomb was planted + getting the diffuse is still the highlight



Sometimes I can active "Hero mode" and go and take over a game, but don't count on me to do it all the time (it has a cool-down period).  

Susano you were cracking me up with your Riot Shield + C4 tactics, after I die I definitely spectate you if your still alive.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 22, 2010)

I miss my copy of MW2 so much! I borrowed Halo 3 from a friend to try to suffice but it's not doing it for me


----------



## Soca (Jun 23, 2010)

lol @ crixpack
"this is my last game of the night,am gonna wack off to sukido signature" 

hahaha


----------



## Gecka (Jun 23, 2010)

That sounds like my Susano


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 23, 2010)

Panic said:


> I miss my copy of MW2 so much! I borrowed Halo 3 from a friend to try to suffice but it's not doing it for me



Halo 3 is way different than COD. When I played it with some of my friends....I wanted to go back to COD. Its takes awhile to get used to the tactics involved in that game.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 23, 2010)

i'm getting better at no scoping at short and medium range.  Anybody else compare the FAL to m21 to see if they are very different?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 23, 2010)

Ah man
I switching between SSF4 and MW2 last night so much

I kept playing people that made me rage on both games


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 23, 2010)

I just played a little Halo last night and got quickly tired of it and wanted to play MW2. Ended up playing Pokémon Heart Gold for a little bit then went to bed.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 23, 2010)

give me more makarov


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 23, 2010)

Since i'm gonna be a prestige nine soon i want to know sure, does prestige 10 give you ANYTHING i mean ANYTHING extra at all??


----------



## Jeefus (Jun 23, 2010)

I am so far behind.......


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 23, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Since i'm gonna be a prestige nine soon i want to know sure, does prestige 10 give you ANYTHING i mean ANYTHING extra at all??



I think you get the tenth and final custom class slot. Unless that's at prestige 9?


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 23, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Since i'm gonna be a prestige nine soon i want to know sure, does prestige 10 give you ANYTHING i mean ANYTHING extra at all??



A feeling of satisfaction knowing your 10th?


----------



## Newton (Jun 23, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I think you get the tenth and final custom class slot. Unless that's at prestige 9?



You get that at 9


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 23, 2010)

Fastest nuke till now. :WOW (GW domination on terminal) We were owning them already and didn't even got to 75.

2 Javelin multi's in a row, Harrier bombs go into AC-130 all of these are DC pro powered.

One guy was on me from that point, and i managed to take him down with my last volley of bombshells just before he reached me. I was at 24, and the spawns had shifted so i was right in there's. And i still knew that one guy was one me. So after finally after i was brave enough to turn around the corner, that guy was right in front of me.

I was spooked of of my mind and knifed on instinct. 25 kills it was then.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 23, 2010)

^wat was the score when u got it?


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 23, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> ^wat was the score when u got it?



I missed the score board , i was typing.


> You get that at 9



So that means that i get no benefit whatsoever from going from 9 to 10. Then I'll stick with 9, AKA the true prestige 10.


----------



## Taki (Jun 23, 2010)

Got in a modded lobby last night. Barebones TDM on Favela. Slow motion and super fast reload. 

Got annoying.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 23, 2010)

@Deathgun-Just making sure, are you fire-in-the-sky? BTW do you live in another country cause I think you had an accent when we were playing today.


----------



## Vault (Jun 23, 2010)

Death is the cheeky player named fire in the sky.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 23, 2010)

Modded lobbies sounds just as retarded as I expected them to be.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 23, 2010)

lol I couldnt understand what he was saying on his headset to me....I dont think he understood what I was saying either haha.

We needed the rest of Team NF to back us up in the matches on S&D.


----------



## Vault (Jun 23, 2010)

Playing now? Might join.


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2010)

I finally managed to get access to PS3 online. 

SO.......Who wants to be my first victim in a death match?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 23, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> lol I couldnt understand what he was saying on his headset to me....I dont think he understood what I was saying either haha.
> 
> We needed the rest of Team NF to back us up in the matches on S&D.



Only way to do that is perform a summoning jutsu.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 23, 2010)

he's from Holland lıke me. We be representıng


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 23, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> lol I couldnt understand what he was saying on his headset to me....I dont think he understood what I was saying either haha.
> 
> We needed the rest of Team NF to back us up in the matches on S&D.



Normally i understand almost any English perfectly. But the mic static even if it's just a little can make it hard. Especially Crix. 

And it looks like i got myself some reputation here. I don't fool around THAT much now do i?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 23, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Modded lobbies sounds just as retarded as I expected them to be.



makes this game fun again, even if just for laughs, when it gets boring.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 23, 2010)

Fucking hate the famas


----------



## Twilit (Jun 23, 2010)

The people on this game infuriate me so much 


Transformers: WFC shall keep me happy until BlackOps


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 23, 2010)

but it will be the same people + influx of more 9 year-olds


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 23, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Normally i understand almost any English perfectly. But the mic static even if it's just a little can make it hard. Especially Crix.
> 
> And it looks like i got myself some reputation here. I don't fool around THAT much now do i?



lol nahhh we just got teammates that weren't doing what they were supposed to.  I remember watching one of our teammates watch a enemy pass by them for no apparent reason.....he didnt even shoot him


----------



## Vault (Jun 23, 2010)

Yesterday Death you had a chance to win SnD but you went for something spectacular


----------



## peniskoker (Jun 23, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Tired of COD.
> 
> CoD WaW is so shitty, my god.
> 
> Can't wait until Killzone 2 comes out. It demolishes any CoD game.


not treu it sucks ball


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2010)

What no challengers?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 24, 2010)

Bender said:


> What no challengers?



For what? :S


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2010)

Silenced, and Red Dot Vector.


----------



## Eki (Jun 24, 2010)

Hmm deadly


----------



## Gecka (Jun 24, 2010)

Id said:


> Silenced, and Red Dot Vector.



Learn to use iron sights so you can free yourself of a perk/attachment


----------



## Eki (Jun 24, 2010)

The tar has one of the best iron sights imo


----------



## Gecka (Jun 24, 2010)

Scar's the best


----------



## Gecka (Jun 24, 2010)

TAR, ACR, SCAR-H are tied for best guns right?


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 24, 2010)

In my opinion they are, but UMP could probably be one of them too.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 24, 2010)

Me and a friend of mine from school went on 10 game winning streak last night...then we lost a match...and ended up winning another 6 matches in a row on TDM.
Also went up to 25-0 on a match, but had no nuke unlocked . But I got a my KD up to 1.52 now  
I had forgotten how much I loved the Scar-H which was incredible yesterday.

If anyone wants to add me on my new account go ahead PSN:sujmiester


----------



## True (Jun 24, 2010)

UMP is awesome, along with the intervention. My personal two favorite


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 24, 2010)

lol  my dkr dropped  .05 in the past 2 months. I blame SnD but it's still the best.



EkibyoGami said:


> The tar has one of the best iron sights imo



yeah,

and the most disgusting red-dot sight

edit: suppressed intervention w/ coldblooded = don't even bother. what's the point of a sniper if it can't OHK even with headshot?


----------



## Tuan (Jun 24, 2010)

tar + silence 
scar + red dot
m16 + holograpic sight <--- beast 
acr + holograpic sight or red dot


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Scar's the best



Definitely, just put extended mags  Shit just rips through enemies


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2010)

So I got into a hacked lobby where any gun was akimbo but you could still ADS and the accuracy didnt take a hit from hit fire D:

SO YES
I HAD AKIMBO SPAZ 12'S
AND AKIMBO NOOB TUBE AK 47s  D:


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 24, 2010)

Taliban Special motherfuckers


----------



## Fatality (Jun 24, 2010)

Scar with bling pro, extended mags and red dot or
Scar with scavenger and red dot?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Scar with bling pro, extended mags and red dot or
> Scar with scavenger and red dot?



Extended mag and scav


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Extended mag and scav



too much ammo.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 24, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Extended mag and scav



I just unlocked extended mag for it today, its really helpful


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2010)

Id said:


> too much ammo.



No such thing as too much ammo Id :33
Btw
Extended mags for scar is amazing with scav because you reload less [duh ]
but always have something to reload as well 
I hate seening an extended mag with only half a clip and 0
Makes me nervous



narutosushi said:


> I just unlocked extended mag for it today, its really helpful



Yush!


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 24, 2010)

Tuan said:


> tar + silence
> tar +fmj



6 classes built around this setup

pure smex



			
				Axl Low said:
			
		

> Extended mag and scav



why shoot 4 bullets when you can have bulletspam involuntarily clenching their arse?


----------



## Eki (Jun 24, 2010)

I wish I could have 2 weapon attachments and savenger


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 24, 2010)

I've always wished for that kind of setup


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2010)

RPD extended mags + scav = 
took me a minute+ to empty the clip


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 24, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> I wish I could have 2 weapon attachments and savenger


That would make the game worse lol.


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2010)

Scar-H doesn't need any precision sights, i find the red dot and Holo to actually hinder my performance with it.


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> I wish I could have 2 weapon attachments and savenger



I would think 10th prestigious get something extra for all their hard work by getting to use 2 perks of the same class


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 24, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> I wish I could have 2 weapon attachments and savenger



Use scavenger, pick up bling weapon.


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 24, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> RPD extended mags + scav =
> took me a minute+ to empty the clip



Bling RPD Foregrip + Ext. Mag is one of the greatest things ever.


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2010)

The RPD is for newbs


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 24, 2010)

Vault said:


> I would think *10th prestigious* get something extra for all their *hard work* by getting to use 2 perks of the same class


surely you jest


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 24, 2010)

Vault said:


> The RPD is for newbs



The RPD is amazing though.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 24, 2010)

Vault said:


> I would think 10th prestigious get something extra for all their hard work by getting to use 2 perks of the same class



that will not make any potential game between a 10th prestige and a person who hasn't prestige balanced. if they are going to give any reward for going all the way, it is going to be cosmetic in nature and not significantly alter gameplay.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 24, 2010)

Vault said:


> The RPD is for newbs



Agreed, the L86 is were it's at.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2010)

RPD is made of troll


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2010)

The AUG oh the other hand is pure trolling, losing 1 on 1s with it is nearly impossible


----------



## Fatality (Jun 24, 2010)

If the Aug H-Bar was a woman, I'd have passionate sex with it . 

Someone put that in their sig .


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOKHqUaZ16s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Jun 24, 2010)

Vault said:


> The RPD is for newbs



It truly is

And I've never outgrown it


----------



## Gecka (Jun 24, 2010)

Reasons why RPD is greater than all of our combined sexual prowess


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm too lazy to list why but you get the point


----------



## Eki (Jun 24, 2010)

I wish they had the aug assualt rifle, like back in the good ol' rainbow six days


----------



## Gecka (Jun 24, 2010)

It's pretty much an assault rifle with 42 rounds and put into the lmg section


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 24, 2010)

Vault said:


> I would think 10th prestigious get something extra for all their hard work by getting to use 2 perks of the same class


All of the boosters/hackers/modders who do their little "10th prestige lobbies" would ruin it.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 24, 2010)

Are tenth hackers problems on PS3?


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 24, 2010)

Usually if you see one it means that they boosted to get it.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 24, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Are tenth hackers problems on PS3?


Not that I know of. In fact, I'm pretty sure the ps3 version is most likely to not have those kinds of people.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 24, 2010)

what's the worst kind of trolling/ fooling around with your enemy u guys ever done?  A few times i've been able to ADS campers really nice and for a long time, so that they see me on their kill cam.  you guys ever just follow dudes around ?


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 24, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Not that I know of. In fact, I'm pretty sure the ps3 version is most likely to not have those kinds of people.



ehhh I've seen a ton of them....from the beginning of the game back in october to now


----------



## Chemistry (Jun 24, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Are tenth hackers problems on PS3?



I've never ran into a hacked lobby on PSN.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 24, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> ehhh I've seen a ton of them....from the beginning of the game back in october to now


Oh, well I take that back then.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 24, 2010)

I have ACR, SCAR-H, TAR, AK-47, Vector, UMP 45, Barret, Intervention, WA2000, RPD, and MG4 and masteries


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 24, 2010)

I only had Scar-H and Barret masteries on my first account. I never really felt like using all the attachment on my guns...


----------



## Id (Jun 24, 2010)

Working to get FMJ on my Scar-H.


----------



## Jeefus (Jun 24, 2010)

I rotate between the scar, tar, acr, ump, and riot shield.


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2010)

The pp2000 is an amazing little gun  Seriously the way i was tearing through the opposition


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 24, 2010)

I only have two Mastery titles, Intervention and RPD. Two of my favorite guns. 

Getting the first title for the PP is one of the best things I've done in that game.


----------



## Vault (Jun 24, 2010)

Pfft RPD, you make me sick  RPD is for newbs who dont know their guns so they use the BIGGER MEANS BETTER tactic thus pick the biggest gun there


----------



## Awesome (Jun 24, 2010)

I found the L86 to be a lot better than the RPD 

The shotgun attachment on guns has longer range than the spas. I was destroying with the tar + shotgun attachment.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 24, 2010)

Vault said:


> Pfft RPD, you make me sick  RPD is for newbs who dont know their guns so they use the BIGGER MEANS BETTER tactic thus pick the biggest gun there



biggest gun is the barret


----------



## Eki (Jun 25, 2010)

Too bad everyone here has psn


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 25, 2010)

I dont 

also!
Pika pika! :33


----------



## Eki (Jun 25, 2010)

You have xbl?


----------



## Superior (Jun 25, 2010)

I love noob tubes.


----------



## Eki (Jun 25, 2010)

There fun when I'm bored as hell. But I hate when other people use them


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 25, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> You have xbl?



Pi Pika Pi! :33


*Spoiler*: __ 



GB Johnny
it is meh Tag :33


----------



## Newton (Jun 25, 2010)

There are people who have boosted 10th prestige on PS3 though

100% no hacked lobbies though


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 25, 2010)

Susano said:


> There are people who have boosted 10th prestige on PS3 though
> 
> 100% no hacked lobbies though



you havent looked hard enough


----------



## Eki (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm hopefully getting my internet on tomorrow so ill hit you up

My gt is Dj Antman


----------



## Taki (Jun 25, 2010)

I wanna get in a free 10th prestige lobby, no luck though.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds good. :33


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 25, 2010)

yo u guys like ass? join the fc in my sig dawgs


----------



## Gecka (Jun 25, 2010)

uhhh

really shouldn't advertise


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 25, 2010)

Gecka said:


> uhhh
> 
> really shouldn't advertise



yeah, but i'm pretty hyped about the new sig, it's been a year since the fc had a good one.


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 25, 2010)

Vault said:


> Pfft RPD, you make me sick  RPD is for newbs who dont know their guns so they use the BIGGER MEANS BETTER tactic thus pick the biggest gun there



I just like shooting through walls really easy though, RPD with FMJ is just wow. :33


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> biggest gun is the barret



Yes, yes it is 

Got my KD up to 1.54 yesterday, I'm hoping I can get it to 2.0 by the end of summer


----------



## Newton (Jun 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> you havent looked hard enough



I'd think 25 days of play time is pretty hard


----------



## Ito (Jun 25, 2010)

I got a nuke last week and the host ragequit, so it didn't count towards the End Game challenge.


----------



## Newton (Jun 25, 2010)

Are you sure? As long as you called it in before he quit it should have counted


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 25, 2010)

actually sometimes it doesn't....stuff like that has happened to me before. One time I had the chopper gunner and was going on a big killstreak and the host quit, and I ended up with a new host and my kills went back down to 0.


----------



## Vault (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol at rage quitting xD


----------



## Newton (Jun 25, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> actually sometimes it doesn't....stuff like that has happened to me before. One time I had the chopper gunner and was going on a big killstreak and the host quit, and I ended up with a new host and my kills went back down to 0.



That's not the same, you know how when you call in a killstreak, you get points, like a +150 pops up when you call in a sentry gun, at that point is when the game adds one to the challenges

I've had people rage quit my nukes maybe 4 or 5 times before, and all of them counted

idk


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 25, 2010)

ragequitting should be a fricking crime.  Geez, I'm so mad that i suck or my team suck, so i quit the game


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 25, 2010)

GUYS! GUYS! 

I have been trying to the the hot potato challenge and i am having some serious laughs

i throw my own grenade
guys runs away
i have mara light on
i pick up my own grenade and toss it at the running guy and  Kill him 

Hot Potato


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> GUYS! GUYS!
> 
> I have been trying to the the hot potato challenge and i am having some serious laughs
> 
> ...



I just lobbed it next to me, then i pick it up to throw again.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 25, 2010)

OMFG

I GOT A HOT POTATO GAMING WINNING KILLCAM
IT SHOWS ME THROWING THE GRENADE AT THE WALL
RUNNING OUT OF TERMINAL BOOKSTORE
TURNIN AROUND AND TOSSING THE GRENADE AT THE GUY CHASING ME


  
He was fucking laughing


----------



## Ulti (Jun 25, 2010)

I got a killstreak like this, twas epic:

killed a few guys in a group knifed another, he had martyrdom i shit myself and threw the grenade in the book store and killed someone coming through 

pretty tame by MW standards but my best


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 25, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> OMFG
> 
> I GOT A HOT POTATO GAMING WINNING KILLCAM
> IT SHOWS ME THROWING THE GRENADE AT THE WALL
> ...


Hahaha definitely trying that out once İ get back.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 25, 2010)

BAREBONES PLAYLIST FUCKING SEX, NO KILLSTREAKS, PARTY CHAT ALLOWED, FFA AND TDM.

this is the answer to all of your prayers.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 25, 2010)

blakstealth said:


> Not that I know of. In fact, I'm pretty sure the ps3 version is most likely to not have those kinds of people.


more reason why I should by PS3



Taki said:


> I wanna get in a free 10th prestige lobby, no luck though.


so many of them on XBL, I get two every day, free ones.


Susano said:


> I'd think 25 days of play time is pretty hard


30 days 



Axl Low said:


> GUYS! GUYS!
> 
> I have been trying to the the hot potato challenge and i am having some serious laughs
> 
> ...


lol, I just toss mine at my feet, then throw it again.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 25, 2010)

I've been meaning to try that playlist. ^

I was running around using the shotgun attachment with a friend on Quarry. Our team was at 7400 and I wanted the last kill to be the best. I was marathoning up the path and see a guy sprinting right past me. As I was chasing him, I got flashbang'd. The whole screen was total white. I started spraying with that masterkey and I got the kill. All I saw for the killcam was a white screen with the hit marker indicators in the middle. xD


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 25, 2010)

It's really a great playlist, and all this hot potato stuff I think I'm gonna need to try it sometime.


----------



## Cash (Jun 25, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> BAREBONES PLAYLIST FUCKING SEX, NO KILLSTREAKS, PARTY CHAT ALLOWED, FFA AND TDM.
> 
> this is the answer to all of your prayers.



nah, they should remove perks as well, i would rather have it "gun on gun" or atleast remove OMA noobtube and have scavenger not resupply them neither. that would have been great. 

I cant wait to get back on this game though, love it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 25, 2010)

does barebones have domination? i'm up for a marathon mw2 session tonight


----------



## Eki (Jun 25, 2010)

I've never gotten the nuke. I've never had it on


----------



## Ito (Jun 25, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> I've never gotten the nuke. I've never had it on



You should try it. It feels amazing.


----------



## Newton (Jun 25, 2010)

Ito said:


> You should try it. It feels amazing.



The first few times


----------



## Ito (Jun 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> The first few times



I'm working on getting my eighth one and I still feel exhilarated each time.


----------



## Newton (Jun 26, 2010)

That still falls under the first few times


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 26, 2010)

Started playing a little more recently. But I've come to find that I really can't play this game by myself, as I get frustrated too easily. There's always a noob tube or a knifer or some random thing going off and killing me whether it be a bad spawn or a grenade.

Whenever I play now, I play with a party. Fuck being alone! Lol, also I just hit eighth prestige. I'm not prestiging anymore after this, it has my favourite symbol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 26, 2010)

Sonikku I just about to bitch you to play more. Yeah playing solo can be frustrating, that's why you should roll with Team NF like the old days.


----------



## Newton (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome to the "Trying to finish every challenge club"

We are allied with the "Fuck you 'Droppin' Crates Challenge" and the "Fuck you 'Dictator' Challenge"

we've been expecting you

Fuck yeah Onmi


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> Welcome to the "Trying to finish every challenge club"
> 
> We are allied with the "Fuck you 'Droppin' Crates Challenge" and the "Fuck you 'Dictator' Challenge"
> 
> ...



 Susano.

While I'm tired and bored that you guys all went off now, I have to finish this damn title before I go to bed since I'm so close (30 kills).


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Jun 26, 2010)

I was going to get online, but my brother is playing on his account at the moment lol.


----------



## Newton (Jun 26, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Susano.
> 
> While I'm tired and bored that you guys all went off now, I have to finish this damn title before I go to bed since I'm so close (30 kills).



Once again I have no idea what you said because I was too busy looking at your sig


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 26, 2010)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> I was going to get online, but my brother is playing on his account at the moment lol.



You better get on tomorrow then. 



Susano said:


> Once again I have no idea what you said because I was too busy looking at your sig





Stop jerking off to my sigs!


----------



## HIMbfmvA7x (Jun 26, 2010)

Ito said:


> You should try it. It feels amazing.



the nuke is amazing, along with the AK-47, which i am addicted to


----------



## Eki (Jun 26, 2010)

I prefer playing bymyself. I get more kills average about 30 kills a game in tmd


----------



## Gecka (Jun 26, 2010)

Whenever I play with friends 1 of 2 things will happen

They take all of my kills

I take all of their kills

Simplfied to I do shitty or they do


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2010)

Yesterday was annoying, half the time i died because of bad respawns, i kill a dude and he respawns right behind me with no insertion 

Also campers + Noobtubers.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2010)

Lol, MW2 is temporarily 29 euro at MediaMarkt. xd


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 26, 2010)

barebones kit. sounds really interesting. we would be getting that in a few days now.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 26, 2010)

dropping crates it fun


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 26, 2010)

u know what's bullshit now?  Sometimes the spawn trap is so bad, that i spawn facing the sky, wtf is that?


----------



## peniskoker (Jun 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> That still falls under the first few times


lol you just keep on going


----------



## Eki (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you guys gotten the recent map packs? I'm thinking of getting them


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 26, 2010)

Got a 1.60 kd now 

Plus I managed to piss off alot of gamers today cause of the "asshole class". I only used it cause somebody else used it on me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 26, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Got a 1.60 kd now
> 
> Plus I managed to piss off alot of gamers today cause of the "asshole class". I only used it cause somebody else used it on me.



 not an excuse


----------



## Jeefus (Jun 26, 2010)

I never got the first one
Can you only play on them with your friends or can you enter games randomly as usual?

Man, I think I probably haven't played in almost 3weeks.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 26, 2010)

22 miles until lightwiegh 6 done
26 fmj with mini uzi


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 26, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> I never got the first one
> Can you only play on them with your friends or can you enter games randomly as usual?
> 
> Man, I think I probably haven't played in almost 3weeks.


You can go into Matchmaking with friends and play private matches in MW1.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 26, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> 22 miles until lightwiegh 6 done
> 26 fmj with mini uzi



best thing to do is get on big maps like wasteland/afghan/fuel  , and just run laps the whole match, you won't get shot cause marathoners evade bullets


----------



## Newton (Jun 26, 2010)

Yo Nin I'm heading on again for a bit, if I keep getting shitty teammates like before I'll just run some SnD, or leave and come on later on


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2010)

Been getting shitty teammates lately


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 26, 2010)

Susano said:


> Yo Nin I'm heading on again for a bit, if I keep getting shitty teammates like before I'll just run some SnD, or leave and come on later on



I'll be on in like 20 mins.



Vault said:


> Been getting shitty teammates lately



Play with Team NF.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 27, 2010)

Only 18 more miles with Lightweight


----------



## Newton (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh man Nin, connection was shit tonight


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 27, 2010)

finally got my fall camo on the m21

now what?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 27, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> finally got my fall camo on the m21
> 
> now what?



Prestige


----------



## Bender (Jun 27, 2010)

Oi Fapper wanna go head to head in an online death match?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 27, 2010)

Bender said:


> Oi Fapper wanna go head to head in an online death match?



i'm not on psn bra, and i'm neva gonna prestige


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 27, 2010)

this is BS man, my claymores aren't blowing up in time.  I swear dudes are standing right in front of them , finding me camping and headshotting me.  Bull crap!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 27, 2010)

Susano said:


> Oh man Nin, connection was shit tonight



Tonight was terrible for sure connection wise, the servers were on crack tonight.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 27, 2010)

They weren't bad.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 27, 2010)

Just finished FAL mastery

I may do WA2000 mastery again, which'll be a bitch since it's not a powerhouse like the barret or intervention

Took me a long as time the first runthrough

Also I've recently been getting a lot of, "Wallhacker ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) noob bitch." for spraying through  walls while I have FMJ

"Titles/Emblems hacker" for having my WA2000 gold skull title

and "OMA ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" even if I am using Vector extended mags



I guess this means I'm finally getting good at the game ne?

Only took me 9 prestiges


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 27, 2010)

Ahhh, nothing is is more satisfying as celebrating your last prestige with a nuke. 

Yes that means that i'm prestige nine now...

So now my greatest conquest of all begins. I shall be owner of all, and i mean anything and EVERYTHING!! 

*but Deathgun do you mean from like, every gun there is and like every pro perk and challenge, like everything?* 

EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 27, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> this is BS man, my claymores aren't blowing up in time.  I swear dudes are standing right in front of them , finding me camping and headshotting me.  Bull crap!!



thats what you get for camping


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2010)

There was a day claymores weren't working too


----------



## Twilit (Jun 27, 2010)

I miss the MP5 and AK74-U


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 27, 2010)

So I went in Demolition today and pretty much raped the other team, and actually did most of the defusing and planting....I guess TDM really gives you alot of practice, cause thats all I have been playing, and it has been awhile since I got my kills all the way up to 60.

BTW does anyone here use Scar-H with extended mags? I swear that the extended mags have saved me in probably every match and have gotten me a ton of double kills where instead I would probably get 1 kill and die right after cause my magazine clip ran out.


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2010)

Yeah extended mag SCAR is sex


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 27, 2010)

Have you ever tried a silenced MP5K?

The amount of awesome it radiates rivals that of the UMP45.


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2010)

Only SMG i have used is the ump.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 27, 2010)

Ugh

MP5K

disgusting gun

almost as bad as the F2000 for me

Try using the Vector


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2010)

F2000 is just  Vector is weak, i remember needing a whole clip to dispatch an enemy when i picked it up one time


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 27, 2010)

FMJ kills with a Sub-machine gun is fucking impossible!!!!


----------



## Gecka (Jun 27, 2010)

Vault said:


> F2000 is just  Vector is weak, i remember needing a whole clip to dispatch an enemy when i picked it up one time


Vector is one of the few guns that needs 5 bullets to kill(not including shots to the head)

So what's your accuracy rating and connection there ace?

Don't blame the gun, blame the user.


Deathgun said:


> FMJ kills with a Sub-machine gun is fucking impossible!!!!



this this this this this this this

I actually boosted for 30 of the 40 fmj kills for the vector, since it has such low penetration.

I got the last 10 legit though


----------



## Ito (Jun 27, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Ugh
> 
> MP5K
> 
> ...



Agreed... The two worst guns in the game.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2010)

I've died 20 times in the past 5-10 games. Not one was from a gun 
They were from knives or air support. 

Vector hate? Vector is one of my favorite guns


----------



## Gecka (Jun 27, 2010)

Coldblooded?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2010)

I was using cold blooded in one match. Doesn't mean predators/choppers don't see you.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm actually doing pretty good. 16/40 FMJ kills for MP5K. In the same day and counting.

Waiting for that FFA in Subbase.

Edit: FMJ OVERDRIVE!!  25/40!!


----------



## Awesome (Jun 27, 2010)

Still waiting to die by a gun 

edit: got shot


----------



## Taki (Jun 27, 2010)

I just got Holo sight for my F2000, it pulls headshots out of nowhere.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 27, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Have you ever tried a silenced MP5K?
> 
> The amount of awesome it radiates rivals that of the UMP45.



it will never rival the UMP45


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 27, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> it will never rival the UMP45



I bet a MP5K would dominate a UMP45 in close combat.

The only reason that it's so good is because of it's AR quality's and snipe ability.


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2010)

Playinh shit  My form been poor a week now


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2010)

Are the map-packs still 1.2k a piece?


----------



## Gecka (Jun 27, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> I bet a MP5K would dominate a UMP45 in close combat.
> 
> The only reason that it's so good is because of it's AR quality's and snipe ability.



But that's just what MP5K is limited to

Close range

have you seen the size of these MW2 maps?

even a small map like Highrise is still pretty big


----------



## Space Jam (Jun 27, 2010)

Hell yea. I remember when they were 800, but now they basically force u to buy 2 1600 or  point cards/or pay $40 and pay for my points then u needed. They really want people to just buy 4000 points


----------



## Gecka (Jun 27, 2010)

Commando has been slightly less abundant than before

something happen in the CoD community?

and the AK is becoming less and less appealing


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 27, 2010)

I dunno what IW was thinking when they slapped Commando in the MP.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 27, 2010)

IW fucked up in a lot of ways.

- Noob-tubes 
- Commando
- Scavenger + Claymores + Camp-friendly maps


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2010)

Scavenger + Claymores isnt bad


----------



## Gecka (Jun 27, 2010)

There's a movement that wants noobtubes to take up the first perk instead of an attachment

that way to scavenger + tubes

or OMA + tubes


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2010)

They should've removed burst-weapons, Stopping Power and nubsticks.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 27, 2010)

Nobody uses the PP2000 anymore

all about akimbo glocks, raffica, and spas-12


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 27, 2010)

I prestige'd


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Nobody uses the PP2000 anymore
> 
> all about akimbo glocks, raffica, and spas-12



I use it, underrated gun, its on par with a M14


----------



## Gecka (Jun 27, 2010)

I aced another match

AA-12 and FAL

skidrow

running around soundwhoring every single one of my kills

got called wallhacker, shotgun scrub, etc.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 27, 2010)

Lightweight 6 is not worth the emblem and title :/


----------



## Gecka (Jun 27, 2010)

Vault said:


> I use it, underrated gun, its on par with a M14



M14?

M4A1 carbine?

M1014?

wut?


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry meant M4 Carbine.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 27, 2010)

Only Guns I will use this prestige:
M4A1
L86 LSW
Spas 12
Intervention
M21 EBR
Mini Uzi


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 27, 2010)

Vault said:


> Scavenger + Claymores isnt bad



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAC7o_mfGFw[/YOUTUBE]



Gecka said:


> There's a movement that wants noobtubes to take up the first perk instead of an attachment
> 
> that way to scavenger + tubes
> 
> or OMA + tubes



Oh I forgot about OMA + tubes. They need to get rid of all that garbage.



Hangat?r said:


> They should've removed burst-weapons, Stopping Power and nubsticks.



Agreed.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 27, 2010)

Anyone else wanna do a 6 - 6 -3? :33

From when you prestige you cannot use more than:
6 guns the whole prestige
6 perks the whole prestige
3 killstreak rewards


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2010)

Only using ghe intervention and Tar this prestige


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 27, 2010)

i remember i just did famas intervention and ump one prestige


----------



## Gecka (Jun 27, 2010)

everyone and their mother is rolling around with a gold skull intervention title

i'm like

" Aint nobody else with gold skull WA2000 title"


----------



## Ito (Jun 27, 2010)

Twilit said:


> I miss the MP5 and AK74-U



I miss the G36C, the G3, and the Dragunov.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 27, 2010)

WA2000 is the dragunov


----------



## Ito (Jun 27, 2010)

Gecka said:


> WA2000 is the dragunov



Far from it. Although, the WA2000 is my second favorite sniper rifle.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 27, 2010)

How so?

Neither benefit from SP, which was the defining trait of each


----------



## Gecka (Jun 27, 2010)

woah

got a carepackage and a sentry gun

carepackage had a CG fuck yeah

get another carepackage and sentry gun

nother chopper gunner in the airdrop

fuckers were lucky that i got it late in the game and only got a few kills

went 42-3


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 27, 2010)

what gametype?


Gecka said:


> Also I've recently been getting a lot of, "Wallhacker ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) noob bitch." for spraying through  walls while I have FMJ


lol players who camp the same building whole game or don't bother to use a silencer wonder why they get shot through walls.  I dun know if you heard but that one lobby (the TDM one) they said our whole party was using wallhacks.



> Anyone else wanna do a 6 - 6 -3?
> 
> From when you prestige you cannot use more than:
> 6 guns the whole prestige
> ...


intervention-tar-scar-AA12-UMP-stinger 
SOH-OMA-SP-CB-commando-ninja
3/4/5

same setup past 4 prestiges, although I have cheated with the killstreaks using 3/7/9


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 27, 2010)

does the killstreak  start over after ur last killstreak is called in?  i swear i shoulda had a new pred missile after i called in my pavelow, and i never got it..


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 27, 2010)

how long have you played this game? srsly


----------



## Gecka (Jun 28, 2010)

I've gotten a lot of cool titles and emblems
The best are:

The Anarchist
Porter justice (emblem)
Broken Arrow
Behind Enemy Lines
How  The? and it's complementing emblem



 for reference


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> how long have you played this game? srsly



long enough to headshot u from anywhere on any map 

nah seriously, who knows these things   mw2 doesn't even have an f'ing instruction book


----------



## Gecka (Jun 28, 2010)

Trying out the AUG

it's okay

a little inaccurate but okay

kinda handles like a tar


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2010)

Boosters are the best.


----------



## Cash (Jun 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Trying out the AUG
> 
> it's okay
> 
> ...



i love the AUG, its a great gun with Grip, silencer and stopping power


----------



## peniskoker (Jun 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> everyone and their mother is rolling around with a gold skull intervention title
> 
> i'm like
> 
> " Aint nobody else with gold skull WA2000 title"


Because the WA2000 sucks ass!


----------



## Gecka (Jun 28, 2010)

peniskoker said:


> Because the WA2000 sucks ass!



How so?

It's versatility is what I find amazing.

Capable of making OHK with mild recoil, it's incompatibility with stopping power opens up more options for your red perk such as hardline or lightweight if you want to have a runner class but still be able to pick off opponents at a distance. The mild recoil coupled with the aim assist, sort of bounces you to your next shot should you have need to take another.

If you want a powerhouse gun for guaranteed kills, go for barret and intervention.

But tactical players would prize the wazoo over that shit.

/Gecka rant


----------



## Gecka (Jun 28, 2010)

You diss my gun I will shit on your chest


----------



## peniskoker (Jun 28, 2010)

Gecka said:


> How so?
> 
> It's versatility is what I find amazing.
> 
> ...


Okay man I take it back


----------



## Gecka (Jun 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]h8m9JoIsMLc[/YOUTUBE]

I can't believe somebody actually did this and did well


----------



## Id (Jun 28, 2010)

Class: Ghost 
Primary: Scar-H (Silencer)
Secondary: AA-12 (silencer)
Claymore - Stun Grande
Scavenger
Cold Blooded
Ninja

Love this set up.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 28, 2010)

Id said:


> Class: Ghost
> Primary: Scar-H (Silencer)
> Secondary: AA-12 (silencer)
> Claymore - Stun Grande
> ...



AA-12 silenced?

yikes

I prefer m1014 w/ grip stead of that


----------



## Ito (Jun 28, 2010)

Id said:


> Class: Ghost
> Primary: Scar-H (Silencer)
> Secondary: AA-12 (silencer)
> Claymore - Stun Grande
> ...



Replace the AA-12 with a Spas-12 and you're set.


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2010)

AA 12 is rubbish, lousy range. Maybe he likes it for its firing rate?


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 28, 2010)

Vault said:


> AA 12 is rubbish, lousy range. Maybe he likes it for its firing rate?



Actually it's a good range for a SHOTGUN. It's just that EVERYONE uses the Spaz (AKA post patch models) because it's has ludicrous range for a damn shotgun.


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2010)

The M10 has good range, Rangers in its singular form is deadly i prefer that over akimbo tbh its just the 2 shells which are a problem.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2010)

Everyone uses the Spas 12 because it's the only damn shotgun in the game that's ACTUALLY usable. All others you have to basically be in melee range to kill someone.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 28, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Everyone uses the Spas 12 because it's the only damn shotgun in the game that's ACTUALLY usable. All others you have to basically be in melee range to kill someone.



They are all just spoiled.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2010)

No, we're all just used to better shotguns in better shooters.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2010)

Vault said:


> The M10 has good range, Rangers in its singular form is deadly i prefer that over akimbo tbh its just the 2 shells which are a problem.


Exactly, if you don't kill them instantly, you get knifed.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 28, 2010)

Akimbo rangers can really just be thought as extended mags

can't ADS anyways and as long as all the pellets hit it'll be a two barrel kill

also isn't it bullshit that ranger has the same range as the m1014?

bullshit


----------



## Cash (Jun 28, 2010)

Vault said:


> AA 12 is rubbish, lousy range. Maybe he likes it for its firing rate?



he does cause it rapes with scavenger+extended mags


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Exactly, if you don't kill them instantly, you get knifed.



Commando ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm DONE!!

I just endured 250 kill trying to get close to people with SCRAMBLER and shoot them while at the same time trying too unlock ext. mags for the MP5K!!

I got it both..


----------



## Cash (Jun 28, 2010)

i saw someone mention sound whoring in here, what mic do you use? i got a cheap turtle beach headset. i can barely hear anything except for air support, so loud smh


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2010)

so would others agree that ACOG is one of the most useless attachments in the game?

according to wiki: "In real life, an ACOG scope with magnification provides zooming within the scope while giving the user good peripheral vision outside the scope at the same time. On the other hand, the images within the ACOG scope in Modern Warfare 2 are of the same magnification to the images outside, meaning the scope itself is actually not providing any zooming at all. The zoom comes from the zoom-in of the screen when aiming down sight. "

Probably would have been a more useful attachment if this property were maintained in the game.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2010)

I use spaz because I meta game against commando
In this prestige alone I have been commando knifed only 4 times opposed to alot more
And I am level 20 from prestigeing at 6 pm yesterday 
See when you have a spaz out and someone is tact knifing most of the time they try to shoot you with their pistol 
They know what happens if they try to lunge in there


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> what gametype?
> 
> lol players who camp the same building whole game or don't bother to use a silencer wonder why they get shot through walls.  I dun know if you heard but that one lobby (the TDM one) they said our whole party was using wallhacks.
> 
> ...



Hell yeah!

My KSR's will be Precision, Harrier, Stealth
6/7/9

Also I made a nuke booster kill himself 
I found his body and he shot me with his chopper gunner but also killed himself
IMMEDIATE RAGEQUIT
The chopper gunner was gone and he and his friend left the game


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2010)

Damn it, I'm considering getting back in this game, even though I know I'll just get fucking annoyed again. xd


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Damn it, I'm considering getting back in this game, even though I know I'll just get fucking annoyed again. xd



well, u r type A , so of course u'll get annoyed again.

i rage quit last night, i rarely do it , but we were down like 8000 to 1000 in TDM, and my team couldn't hold any flags, some guy died like 30 times when others died like 10.  It was retarded, so i split.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 28, 2010)

I just completed "Airborne". :WOW


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2010)

Type              A?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2010)

Ah those games
When I was playing a 3rd person domination I walked into a rust map being spawn camped with noobtubes


----------



## Taki (Jun 28, 2010)

Weird kit - I know:

F2000 - Holo sight/HBS
PP2000 - Red dot/FMJ

Bling Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Ninja Pro

Pred
Harrier
Ac130

Nooby, I know, but I went 27-2 on TDM (Bailout)


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jun 28, 2010)

I have been using 
barrentt with acog - pp2000- extended mags
SOH Pro
Stopping Power Pro
Ninja Pro

went 30-2-7 in TDM


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Type              A?



It's a psych term for personality profiles



Taki said:


> Weird kit - I know:
> 
> F2000 - Holo sight/HBS
> PP2000 - Red dot/FMJ
> ...



ugh, i can't stand bling, and hbs on tdm?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2010)

What is HBS?

----

Actually one of my best games after I prestige'd was:

m4a1 red dot
Spas grip

Frag
Stun

SoH
SP
Steady Aim

30-7 with

4/6/7
Called in 3 Precisions 2 Harriers 

but it was bombardment of the map

Prec Air / Harrier / Prec Air
Ah Scrapyard


----------



## Taki (Jun 28, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> ugh, i can't stand bling, and hbs on tdm?



Normally its the usual Scavenger/SP/Ninja. Thought I mix it up a bit. And it kicked ass.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 28, 2010)

HBS = Heartbeat Sensor.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> What is HBS?



heartbeat sensor, some people don't like it at all.  I find it's good for camping or for finding campers.



Taki said:


> Normally its the usual Scavenger/SP/Ninja. Thought I mix it up a bit. And it kicked ass.



i like that setup.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2010)

Honestly they should have never made the HBS for multiplayer
And they should have combined Commando and Ninja

Ninja - Silent Steps
Ninja Pro- No falling Damage

Those two aspects are more ninja like 

HBS chances of working is high because of how useful the yellow perks outside of ninja

Fuck melee distance and priority with commando 
It's basically a free Halo Plasma sword kill unless you have a shotgun with stopping power


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2010)

I nearly always ran Silencer/Cold-Blooded/Ninja, heh.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 28, 2010)

If anything they should buff Blast Shield to the point where your basically explosive resistant and have to killed by bullets, that would annoy all the bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) noob-tubers.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 28, 2010)

Yeah you never runned and gunned dave

Now that I'm 9th prestige all i do is try to hold back the boredom


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> If anything they should buff Blast Shield to the point where your basically explosive resistant and have to killed by bullets, that would annoy all the bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) noob-tubers.



Actually i like that
Blast sheild + riot shield means only:
At4 Rpg C4 and semtex with danger close kills you 
And that direct impacts to the head with a noobtube with danger close it only a slight headache


----------



## Gecka (Jun 28, 2010)

Ganta said:


> i saw someone mention sound whoring in here, what mic do you use? i got a cheap turtle beach headset. i can barely hear anything except for air support, so loud smh



Here here

Astro a-30's baby, and not fucking cheap like yours(230$)

Stealth bombers and harriers make my ears bleed

But during those crucial moments in Search, boy is it worth it


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 28, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Actually i like that
> Blast sheild + riot shield means only:
> At4 Rpg C4 and semtex with danger close kills you
> And that direct impacts to the head with a noobtube with danger close it only a slight headache



It would be heaven if they buffed Blast Shield, I'm sure every game you hear some little bitch complaining "OMG, fucking blast shield saved that fuckers life" or "Blast Shield is so broken!!!".


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2010)

See blast shield would get you shot stabbed stuck from your flanks
But keep you alive from the gay overpowered shit

and i would pay to hear that
MAI NOOB TOOBS ARE NOT KILLING THAT OVERPOWERED OVERUSED BLAST SHIELD GUY


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2010)

blast shield isn't a good enough counter to noob tubes to say something like that.  I have blast shield as part of my anti air setup (protects me from ac 130s and harriers strikes).  Blast shield counters danger close better than noob tubes, noob tubes shot at you will still kill u.

there is nothing that counters an OMA noob tuber or a marathon commando perfectly.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> blast shield isn't a good enough counter to noob tubes to say something like that.  I have blast shield as part of my anti air setup (protects me from ac 130s and harriers strikes).  Blast shield counters danger close better than noob tubes, noob tubes shot at you will still kill u.
> 
> there is nothing that counters an OMA noob tuber or a marathon commando perfectly.



Shotgun to the face seems to do it for me


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2010)

shotgun will a noobtuber yeah, but even marathon lightweight commandos seem to take less damage from shotguns when they are running full speed.  They often run right thru well placed claymores , bullet fire, shotguns,almost anything.  You have to be real bad at this game to die alot using a knifing setup.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2010)

lol, 425 posts in this thread.  only 3 people has more than me.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 28, 2010)

NF noob question: How do you check how many posts you had in this thread?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2010)

Go the the sub-section main page, and click the number of post in threads. It'll open a small window.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 28, 2010)

Easier still, hover over the envelope icon that's to the left of the thread title.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.

But yeah as far as the Commando+Lightweight+Marathon goes, It seems to have died down a bit, but still definitely one of the more over-used set ups.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 28, 2010)

Blast shield also makes you invulnerable to stun grenades.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Blast shield also makes you invulnerable to stun grenades.



i like that bc i spam stun grenades with it.  It doesn't help u with flash grenades though.  Still it's underused.


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 28, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Anyone else wanna do a 6 - 6 -3? :33
> 
> From when you prestige you cannot use more than:
> 6 guns the whole prestige
> ...



I did that for my fifth prestige. used only uav, counter uav and sentry gun the whole of the prestige.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 28, 2010)

Bored of your usual setups? Use things laid-back,  "haha made you rage-quit" class.

Noob tube of choice
RPG

Marathon
Danger Close/Lightweight
Ninja


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Bored of your usual setups? Use things laid-back,  "haha made you rage-quit" class.
> 
> Noob tube of choice
> RPG
> ...



better to replace ninja with commando, so u can be a noobtuber and commando, or marathon with scavenger, so u can blow up the whole map .  either or , if u wanna be an ass.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 28, 2010)

before I get ninja, I hate getting killed with a baby monitor. srsly thosefirst 29 levels remind me of why I use ninja, Especially since I mostly play SND.


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2010)

I hate prestige because first 25 are so shit


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 28, 2010)

Vault said:


> I hate prestige because first 25 are so shit



you mean first 31


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol Claymores


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2010)

You need fmj for full speed commando people because the spread is hitting arms and legs and protecting the chest while they are moving


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2010)

I actually prefer the mp5 to the ump 

It's a beast of a gun.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2010)

It's a sad day when you can kill four people with a Javelin.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2010)

4 is crazy, but I have gotten 2.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 28, 2010)

javelin is kinda funny, cause if u hear it shoot, and look up to sense where it's gonna come down, u better make up your mind to move right then or ur dead


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 28, 2010)

I like Vector MP5K and mini uzi


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2010)

Vector and AA12 should've been way more powerful.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> javelin is kinda funny, cause if u hear it shoot, and look up to sense where it's gonna come down, u better make up your mind to move right then or ur dead


You'd be surprised by how many people don't notice.



Itachi^ said:


> 4 is crazy, but I have gotten 2.


It is, I was aiming at one person and killed 4.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 28, 2010)

Fuck. My NAT keeps saying failed.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 28, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Vector and *AA12* should've been way more powerful.



I don't think any of the secondary weapons should be more powerful than they are already. An AA-12 with extended mags can clear a smallish room or narrow passage in seconds.


----------



## Taki (Jun 28, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Vector and AA12 should've been way more powerful.



AA12 power is fine, it can use a BIGGGGG range buff.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 28, 2010)

Then you would see 5x the AA 12 noobs you see already.


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone else really dislike Rust?


----------



## Ito (Jun 28, 2010)

I should never have prestiged.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 28, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Anyone else really dislike Rust?



I hate it  

I swear that the camping in this game is getting worse and worse


----------



## Ito (Jun 28, 2010)

So, I just played Call of Duty 4, and it was incredibly nice to not have unhumanly fast runners and noob-tubing. It almost made me like it better than MW2.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 28, 2010)

Everything about COD4 makes me like it more than MW2. :33


----------



## Gecka (Jun 28, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Vector and AA12 should've been way more powerful.



Vector shoots the same .45 caliber ACP round as the UMP, but just at a higher rate of fire, fuck yeah the Vector should have been more powerful


----------



## Id (Jun 28, 2010)

I have cleared the trenches with a silent AA-12 (extended mags)


----------



## Gecka (Jun 28, 2010)

Tried out the striker

euqgh 

prefer the m1014 and spas


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 29, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> It's a sad day when you can kill four people with a Javelin.





Itachi^ said:


> 4 is crazy, but I have gotten 2.



I got 6 in 1 ones. At the very start of the match that is. (at Terminal, Gecka will know what i mean.)


----------



## Gecka (Jun 29, 2010)

In terminal, I always get the first blood

always


----------



## Gecka (Jun 29, 2010)

Decided to wing it in ground war and go all out
no sneaking like a lil bitch, no measures against airsupport, nothin
loud and proud scar extended mags
akimbo rafficas
SOH
SP
Steady aim

way always at the top of my teams scorebored, and maintained above a 1.5 K/D

fuck your ninja sneakin around pussy ways


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 29, 2010)

That's how I always roll. İf you're going for the kills that's the best setup. Or you could go silenced as well. I hate how people go crazy when they see a red dot on the map. If it were just one person, it wouldn't be a problem. But once the other team sees a red dot, you're basically fucked.


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2010)

> loud and proud scar extended magsakimbo rafficasSOHSPSteady aim



Lol Gecka thats my last prestige set up but i put Commando instead of steady aim, unless the SA was for the rafficas?


----------



## Eki (Jun 29, 2010)

I hate ground war. Too many idiots who play.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 29, 2010)

I was showing up on someone's HB monitor even though I had ninja on 

Wtf?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 29, 2010)

No Secrets, Sunblock, Grim Reaper, and Game winning kill with a predator missile in one match yesterday

I kicked so much ass


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah reason i dont use ninja, it doesn't seem to stop HBS


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 29, 2010)

I have been abusing the heartbeat monitor lately
Played two games with it because i shit you not everyone in the entire lobby barring myself [lol a ninja using a HBS] was using commando with 2 people tact knifing

I love meta gaming against Commando 
It's always fun ninja'ing someone with commando


----------



## Eki (Jun 29, 2010)

That don't seem right


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 29, 2010)

i've shown up on people's hbs even using ninja, it's BS sometimes.

Also HBS doesn't help against marthon commandos.  if u have time to see the dot, they already are in stabbing range.


----------



## Eki (Jun 29, 2010)

You probably have to be not moving when your in range of the hbs


----------



## Gecka (Jun 29, 2010)

Yall know the killcam is glitched to still show you on the HBS even if you have ninja right?
maybe they just saw you move or could make out your outline


----------



## Eki (Jun 29, 2010)

Or they have a headset


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 29, 2010)

oh, so it's the kill cam glitch huh? among the games many glitches


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 29, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i've shown up on people's hbs even using ninja, it's BS sometimes.
> 
> Also HBS doesn't help against marthon commandos.  if u have time to see the dot, they already are in stabbing range.



actually with SoH My Spaz says otherwise
SoH apparently helps with weapon switching like it did in CoD WaW


----------



## Vault (Jun 29, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> i've shown up on people's hbs even using ninja, it's BS sometimes.
> 
> Also HBS doesn't help against marthon commandos.  if u have time to see the dot, they already are in stabbing range.



I know, before you can even ADS your already dead


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 29, 2010)

i never ads with a marathon commando, can only spray and pray


----------



## Eki (Jun 29, 2010)

That's a lie


----------



## Gecka (Jun 29, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> Or they have a headset



Ninja pro remember?

My headset can only pick it up when i turn it way up to the point where i'm bleeding through my urethra


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 29, 2010)

Vault said:


> I know, before you can even ADS your already dead



Spaz grip/fmj = your savior 
Bling it for BIG DAMAGE


----------



## Gecka (Jun 29, 2010)

No stupid fool johnny

FMJ literally does NOTHING for the spas

i mean no increased spread, no increase in damage, hell it doesn't even add penetration like it's supposed to


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 29, 2010)

if u keep pimping fmj, hangatyr is gonna stab u in the anus


----------



## Taki (Jun 29, 2010)

Gecka said:


> No stupid fool johnny
> 
> FMJ literally does NOTHING for the spas
> 
> i mean no increased spread, no increase in damage, hell it doesn't even add penetration like it's supposed to



No visual effect either.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 29, 2010)

FMJ helps me kill commando ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) better when they charge at me opposed to just having the grip
I bling and I guess I am the only who gets lucky with this then?
/shrugs


----------



## Taki (Jun 29, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> FMJ helps me kill commando ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) better when they charge at me opposed to just having the grip
> I bling and I guess I am the only who gets lucky with this then?
> /shrugs



No man, whatever gets you kills, stick with it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 29, 2010)

FMJ on the SPAS is like a silencer on the M9.. it doesn't work.

If you think it works, it's a placebo effect.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 29, 2010)

holographic sight and grip if you are using bling


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 29, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> FMJ on the SPAS is like a silencer on the M9.. it doesn't work.
> 
> If you think it works it's probably a placebo.



Crushed > My hopes and dreams


----------



## Taki (Jun 29, 2010)

Holo sight on Spas and AA12 = Increase in range


----------



## Awesome (Jun 29, 2010)

The Spas is godlike with holo and grip.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 29, 2010)

Dave knows


----------



## Eki (Jun 29, 2010)

I. Be raping fools with fmj. I pity the fe fool


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 29, 2010)

sounds stupid but do you have to ADS the holo on the shotty?
that is risky :/
Plus if you ADS on a shotty
you have too much time on your hands 

Also I got my akimbo vectors


----------



## Taki (Jun 29, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> sounds stupid but do you have to ADS the holo on the shotty?
> that is risky :/
> Plus if you ADS on a shotty
> you have too much time on your hands



Not if you bling with the grip.


----------



## Eki (Jun 29, 2010)

What's the perk that makes you ads faster? Use that then problem solved


----------



## Gecka (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay, yall know about direct impact with a tube right?

Well here's what I did

I tube one guy below me, and it bounces hits and kill his friend behind him for a double kill and a harrier


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 29, 2010)

Taki said:


> Not if you bling with the grip.



so bling grip holo + no ads = ?!



EkibyoGami said:


> What's the perk that makes you ads faster? Use that then problem solved



I never ads vs commando ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Eki (Jun 29, 2010)

Haaha gecka.

Has anyone ever shot the noobtube at the ground making it bounce and get a kill?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 29, 2010)

So how come the average MW2 player is plays like their mentally disabled? Is it because their just that dumb or are there too many bitch-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) kids/teens playing the game. 

I think some people just come online to give free kills, and I really need to stop trying to take over and will a 9 man team to win in this campy ass game, so annoyed playing with these retards, god I miss Team NF right now.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 29, 2010)

actually i was playing ground war and there were one on our team and three guys on the other team boosting in a house on wasteland 

when your teammate gets an EMP in *less than one minute* in a groundwar 
you know something is up


----------



## Gecka (Jun 29, 2010)

One of my friends put it like this, "I'm a kamikaze player. I don't care if i die 16 times, as long as i get the guy that camped me at the beginning of the game once, I'm happy."


----------



## Eki (Jun 29, 2010)

Those kind of people annoy me


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 29, 2010)

Gecka said:


> One of my friends put it like this, "I'm a kamikaze player. I don't care if i die 16 times, as long as i get the guy that camped me at the beginning of the game once, I'm happy."



Well, the campers are even happier because your friend is playing into their hands. Tell him to throw a well placed grenade instead of charging in aimlessly.


----------



## Eki (Jun 29, 2010)

Pffft who uses grenades these days. All bout dem semtex


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 29, 2010)

Gecka said:


> One of my friends put it like this, "I'm a kamikaze player. I don't care if i die 16 times, as long as i get the guy that camped me at the beginning of the game once, I'm happy."





Undercovermc said:


> Well, the campers are even happier because your friend is playing into their hands. Tell him to throw a well placed grenade instead of charging in aimlessly.



what undercover mc said,  I have tactics for people who want revenge kills, and there's nothing funnier than killing a guy that comes to ur camping spot turned death trap over and over and over.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 29, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> what undercover mc said,  I have tactics for people who want revenge kills, and there's nothing funnier than killing a guy that comes to ur camping spot turned death trap over and over and over.



Do you sit in a corner or do you hold down a spot on the map? If it's the former, no respect


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2010)

Get a 3+ man party
Block important doors
???
lulz


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 29, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> Pffft who uses grenades these days. All bout dem semtex



Grenade encompasses both the semtex and the frag. 

I agree that the semtex is superior to the frag, though.


----------



## Eki (Jun 29, 2010)

Pffft I AM A 3 MAN PARTY.

Fear my powah


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 29, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> what undercover mc said,  I have tactics for people who want revenge kills, and there's nothing funnier than killing a guy that comes to ur camping spot turned death trap over and over and over.



camper  

First match I got into today went 30-4 with the .50 cal. After the match, the other team (full of little kids) started trash talking me about how much I suck and camped, even though I was running around sniping while they were in a building the entire time trying to shoot me as I moved around. There bitching made me laugh


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 29, 2010)

Susano said:


> Get a 3+ man party
> Block important doors
> ???
> lulz





Itachi^ said:


> Do you sit in a corner or do you hold down a spot on the map? If it's the former, no respect



i hold down strategic points or vantage points.  Vantage point is the key, bc some campers just sit in the oddest places and wait for people to pass by, whereas i make my own sniper alleys.

of course there's nothing funnier than when a couple of teammates understand ur making a claymore trap and join in with you, then it's super awesome fun time


----------



## Eki (Jun 29, 2010)

What's that game type were you have to plant the bomb at both locations? God I havnt been able to play modern warfare in months. Goddamn verizon and their shitty internet


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2010)

Demolition

aka

OH MAH GAWD WHAT THE FUCK I JUST SPAWNED


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 29, 2010)

Susano get the fuck online......I'm out numbered by newbs.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 29, 2010)

I've never spawn trapped in demolition

ground wars though


----------



## Id (Jun 29, 2010)

Still a noob but I've been playing like shit lately. My timing is grossly off.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay so I'm not even gonna bother with the Sitrep emblem till my final prestige, and I only do shit legit, none of this boosting garbage.


----------



## Taki (Jun 29, 2010)

BEST.COMMENTATOR.EVER


----------



## Gecka (Jun 30, 2010)

.


----------



## Taki (Jun 30, 2010)

Dude, we have to make it a mission to play with him one day, not TDM though, he might be a liability, lol.

"So if you can get a counter UAV, you can pretty much get a nuke right away. You can get your 21 kills while their radar is jammed"


----------



## Gecka (Jun 30, 2010)

his martydom went off

when he

tactically inserted

omg i'm in tears


----------



## Id (Jun 30, 2010)

I want to beast with EL Prez.


----------



## Taki (Jun 30, 2010)

"Im gonna throw a smoke grenade, I have the tactical advantage, I cant see them, but they cant see me, so Im safe"

I have to see if all of his vids are like this.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

That guy is hilarious 



He has me laughing all the time.


----------



## Taki (Jun 30, 2010)

He needs more subscribers.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

His fun tactics are just as funny. Turtle tactic is a great idea.  Just use the m9 instead of the desert eagle.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2010)

Taki said:


> BEST.COMMENTATOR.EVER



  :rofl

OMG, funniest commentary for MW2 ever. I agree with everything that guy said, especially about counter UAV to nuke.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]W41TKrfAInU[/YOUTUBE]

OH MY FUCKING GOD I'M DYING


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2010)

"I have to resort to primative measures "


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 30, 2010)

Taki said:


> BEST.COMMENTATOR.EVER



I couldnt make it passed 20 seconds without laughing
1-20
bling but i dont need the other attachment 

360 CLAYMORE
HOLLY FUCK


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_aIQ53fJq0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]

HOLLY SHIT
THIS GUY IS EPIC
I AM DOING THIS SHIT


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

Taki said:


> BEST.COMMENTATOR.EVER



"This bitch is eating up my bullets like im shooting fucking candy"


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2010)

This guy's channel is definitely one of my favorites on youtube.

I do fun tactics all the time but god I just got so many more idea's from these videos.


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

"you gotta be tickling my nipple. this makes as much sense as the lochness monster masturbating" :rofl i subbed


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2010)

Haha that's shitty luck to have the jav. Come back at you like that


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

Fire in the sky should make vids


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 30, 2010)

GECKA
TOMMORROW
WE ARE DOING THIS VIDEO:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9WExhxVImc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


EDIT:
HE GOT 4 PRECISION AIRSTRIKES IN ONE E DROP !
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fbs1oU3_Bw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gecka (Jun 30, 2010)

Fuck yeah we are johnny


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2010)

jamm out man

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yGYfdyYylE[/YOUTUBE]

I jam with my basss

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lpzr5xAcGPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 30, 2010)

Gecka said:


> Fuck yeah we are johnny



then we should get like 4 more people and all us do the turtle XD

STROBE LIGHT SPAS TURTLES


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 30, 2010)

Taki said:


> BEST.COMMENTATOR.EVER



'It's my responsibility as a Wookie to take down the harrier with my sniper'

 

Need more videos.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2010)

i assume u all partied up to some awesome snow reggae


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

I decided to finally get Commando pro now that I've been level 70 for the longest time. Went 30-0 in a FFA and got it in one match with a riot shield :ho

All PSN players should party up and go Turtle on the other team


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jun 30, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> I decided to finally get Commando pro now that I've been level 70 for the longest time. Went 30-0 in a FFA and got it in one match with a riot shield :ho
> 
> All PSN players should party up and go Turtle on the other team



Name the time and I am ready for some turtle action.

On a side note I am loving the Acog on the Barrett.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

What's your PSN?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 30, 2010)

Playing for the first time tonight in like a week due to problems with my internet and then vacation. Looking so fucking forward to it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 30, 2010)

Did someone say turtle run?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

You should try it out with me Brandon


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2010)

last night my team was killing on domination in rundown, it was like 150-80, then all of the sudden my whole team stopped playing.  

They either started dicking around or trying a spawn trap or god knows what but they gave up all their flags and got dominated and the other team made a comeback.

I didn't really blame my team , even i was f'ing around with weird strategies, like javelin tactics, so i guess i cost the team too.  Another thing was the other team had some sniper campers on the outskirts of the map, they weren't doing anything but killing people playing the game, ended up getting some serious killstreaks.  Now that's that bitch camping


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

Whats an turtle run?


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> Whats an turtle run?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been doing that before I even saw that clip, it's something to do when your bored as fuck and no one else is online.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

That guy again, his a genius :rofl


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-InsXOtUN2Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

"The hero amongst us just allowed me to run behind him and kill him will my stun grenades, so i dusted the shit outta him" 


And the human asshole :rofl


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2010)

FAMAS FMJ, Spas-12, SOH Pro, Stopping Power Pro, and Steady Aim pek


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

Im crying, haven't laughed like that in ages


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

Me either


----------



## Creator (Jun 30, 2010)

So i have gone to an all One Man Army set.

Famas silenced, M4 silenced, and Barret silenced.

Only problem, you become an ultra camper since you have no secondary for any of them. 



St. Jimmy said:


> FAMAS FMJ, Spas-12, SOH Pro, Stopping Power Pro, and Steady Aim pek



Too easy to take out.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2010)

What do you mean

And any Sniper silenced sucks

I only put Silencers on my snipers to get Heartbeat Sensors


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jun 30, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> What do you mean
> 
> And any Sniper silenced sucks
> 
> I only put Silencers on my snipers to get Heartbeat Sensors



I like my m21 silenced just fine but I can't do a Barrett silenced though.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2010)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> I like my m21 silenced just fine but I can't do a Barrett silenced though.



M21 is the only good sniper silenced, Barrett and Intervention sucks silenced though


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

That's because it's 2-3 hits with it anyway, so it doesn't matter. I still can't believe I got a HS hitmarker with the intervention before.


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> M21 is the only good sniper silenced, Barrett and Intervention sucks silenced though



Lol ts true. The intervention is terrible suppressed


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2010)

All of the snipers suck silenced


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 30, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> All of the snipers suck silenced



The EBR dominates when silenced.  It was meant for it.

It's THE sniper for the stealth classes.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 30, 2010)

I got some kick ass kills with my runner class earlier. A lot of mid air knifes. I can never seem to get those.


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

they all suck on silenced unless its on hardcore, so many intervention hit markers


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 30, 2010)

Today in Trailer Park I was getting so fucking many RPG-7 hit markers but no fucking kills! I was getting pissed! I did get one triple kill with the RPG in one of the trailers but that was like the high point of the match for me.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> Lol ts true. The intervention is terrible suppressed



Like I said I only use the silencer on it to get my Heartbeat Sensor

Thermal and Heartbeat Sensor


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 30, 2010)

Dude, don't use the Heartbeat Sensor. That's not cool.


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2010)

Cause its got like no recoil at all lol


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> they all suck on silenced unless its on hardcore, so many intervention hit markers



CB + silencer on EBR means 2 shot kill. You can fire 2 shots almost instantly and make a quick kill. There is almost no time at all to react.

Some of the NF members already were on the receiving end of that, and i remember Haoh making a comment about it saying that he would get nightmares of it.


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

St. Jimmy said:


> Like I said I only use the silencer on it to get my Heartbeat Sensor
> 
> Thermal and Heartbeat Sensor



i like them too, they get too much hate, i love my baby monitor


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

intervention and Thermal


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2010)

Panic said:


> Dude, don't use the Heartbeat Sensor. That's not cool.



I only use the Heartbeat sensor until I get FMJ for the Sniper, then its Thermal and FMJ

I kick so much ass with that


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 30, 2010)

2 things I hate are thermal scopes and heartbeat sensors. 2 things I like that most people hate are mounted grenade launchers and RPG-7.


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> CB + silencer on EBR means 2 shot kill. You can fire 2 shots almost instantly and make a quick kill. There is almost no time at all to react.
> 
> Some of the NF members already were on the receiving end of that, and i remember Haoh making a comment about it saying that he would get nightmares of it.



you guys play xbox? it would be nice to play with a clan of some sort so we could spawn camp and etc, example, high rise random people constantly fuck up the spawns by running underground and into the building smh


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2010)

Multikills with the RPG are so much fun 

Especially if someone activates a UAV and they'res a shitload of people in the same area


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

^  Dude lol           .


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 30, 2010)

That's what happened, man. My team had UAV up and I noticed 3 red dots in the one fucking trailer. It just made sense to launch a RPG in there.


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2010)

Lol


But those things are inaccurate as fuck


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2010)

You dont need to be accurate when your blowing people up


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 30, 2010)

You know, I do agree that the accuracy of them is sometimes an issue. I clearly shot into this area where I know this dude was in Terminal once with the RPG and missed his ass somehow. He ran out and killed me. I think it went right over him or by him or something. And I accidentally shot one right into one window and out another in Trailer Park earlier. That was some shit LOL.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2010)

I remember on Salvage I tried to shoot it into the house on one of the windows on the side, and it flew right out the other one


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2010)

I hate when teammates run in front of me when I'm right about to shoot one and I end up blowing myslef up


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 30, 2010)

I hate when my teammates run in front of me regardless. It's so fucking annoying. Especially when I have a sweet shot lined up.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2010)

Same here

It also pisses me off when your firing your gun in Hardcore and one of your teammates runs in front of you


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't play Hardcore at all. I can't stand not having the HUD. When I reach 10th Prestige I'll do a few rounds of Hardcore to complete challenges but that's it, yo.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2010)

I did Hardcore just to get the titles and emblems and ended up loving it

UMP 45 Silenced kicks ass in Hardcore

And they really need a Hardcore FFA


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

Hardcore is camp heavy, S&D already sucks, its terrible on hardcore and cosign FFA Hardcore, been asking for that since the game came out


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2010)

Ill just shoot through my teammates lol. It usally works.

Hardcore is not what it used to be. Better in the 1st modern warfare


----------



## Newton (Jun 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Hardcore is camp heavy, *S&D already sucks*, its terrible on hardcore and cosign FFA Hardcore, been asking for that since the game came out



wut

SnD is the best mode on this game


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jun 30, 2010)

I say we get together this weekend for an epic FFA


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

Susano said:


> I have no idea what you mean



i cant get into it, its so slow paced. i play it on double XP weekends, thats about it. oh and the Noob Tube spawn, so annoying, especially if you play hardcore.

i like Domination better


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2010)

Yea domination is much funner imo


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

Panic said:


> 2 things I hate are thermal scopes and heartbeat sensors. 2 things I like that most people hate are mounted grenade launchers and RPG-7.



I hate all of those.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 30, 2010)

Susano said:


> wut
> 
> SnD is the best mode on this game



This.

I need too rebuild my S&D classes again.


----------



## Soca (Jun 30, 2010)

HI ALL


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 30, 2010)

Search & Destroy is really no fun at all. If you get killed you gotta wait until the next fucking match to play again. Screw that.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

Turtling went well


----------



## Soca (Jun 30, 2010)

Panic said:


> Search & Destroy is really no fun at all. If you get killed you gotta wait until the next fucking match to play again. Screw that.



The main rule of that game mode i think is to be  stealthy


----------



## Gecka (Jun 30, 2010)

What's this business about Search sucking?

They must have never aced or clutched before

Oh god

when you ace

the other team's silence

it's like

you took a shit on their chest and took their dog in the divorce


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 30, 2010)

I've done very well before in Search & Destroy, I just don't like it. I'm not good at stealth. I prefer to run in and fuck shit up.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2010)

Panic said:


> Today in Trailer Park I was getting so fucking many RPG-7 hit markers but no fucking kills! I was getting pissed! I did get one triple kill with the RPG in one of the trailers but that was like the high point of the match for me.



Oh man, i can't believe u confessed to using RPGs, vomit 



Ganta said:


> Hardcore is camp heavy, S&D already sucks, its terrible on hardcore and cosign FFA Hardcore, been asking for that since the game came out




hardcore blows, these days hardcore games always end cause of time, not score.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 30, 2010)

Dude, I used to hate the RPG until I finally caved and tried it because I kept getting raped with it... And now I like it.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 30, 2010)

Went up against an aimbotter on the PS3 today......I didnt know that there would be any on this console considering its a lot harder to mod a ps3 than a 360.

Only reason I knew he was an aimbotter was cause his gun automatically targeted somebody and when he wasnt even looking in there direction.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 30, 2010)

Maybe a headset?


----------



## Soca (Jun 30, 2010)

whats an aimbotter?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jun 30, 2010)

I came across some sort of hack were people were kniving from at least 100 meters it was supermaning with a knife.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 30, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> whats an aimbotter?



a person whos gun automatically aims toward any enemy nearby

Go on youtube and check the videos


----------



## Newton (Jun 30, 2010)

A don't play stealth, I run and gun harder than anyone (Team NF will confirm) and SnD is still the best 

I got a Riot Shield ace on 5 guys a few days ago


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 30, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-InsXOtUN2Y[/YOUTUBE]




I need to try all these tactics.


----------



## Soca (Jun 30, 2010)

Mr. Psychs said:


> I need to try all these tactics.



lmfao i just died!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2010)

i've tried hitting people with grenades, if you could do that , may as well stick them, unless u just want to have fun.


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]P7KoAlIKfFI[/YOUTUBE]

 MW2 commentary gets weirder and weirder everyday


----------



## Newton (Jun 30, 2010)

Damn ragequitters 

Vault was 17-1 and I was 41-5 with another chopper ready to be called in 

Go up against Team NF and get stomped


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 30, 2010)

My PS3 completely froze with that rage quit.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> My PS3 completely froze with that rage quit.



that's a hard rage quit.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 30, 2010)

Team NF equals rape. No one can take the amount of awesome we radiate.


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2010)

not that many good people on xbox live.


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

Susano said:


> Damn ragequitters
> 
> Vault was 17-1 and I was 41-5 with another chopper ready to be called in
> 
> Go up against Team NF and get stomped



I was just calling in a pave low as well 

Lol Team Nf stomped today.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 30, 2010)

Turtles dominated in Search and Destroy.


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

I turtled the entire first SnD game


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2010)

i won't tell u guys my turtle plans, but i expect it to be awesome


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

I turtled half that game, then I decided we needed firepower. We won afterwards


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

That cocky team thought we were newbs  After hearing that we played property and raped.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 30, 2010)

Well said 

That SnD on derail was horrible for me though


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

Me too i had cousins over and wasnt paying attention


----------



## Newton (Jun 30, 2010)

You pride/kdr whores

Me and Vault are the only ones who kept turtling 

Fire didn't even do 1 round

I admit I am a hardcore score whore though


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

I think Team NF should all get riot shields and move as a single file and wreck shit  

On the other hand thats inviting nubtubes.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 30, 2010)

Susano said:


> You pride/kdr whores
> 
> Me and Vault are the only ones who kept turtling
> 
> ...



I didn't feel like it. 
But if you combine me, a ninja with the turtle, you get the ninja turtle.


----------



## Newton (Jun 30, 2010)

But you didn't, didn't you

So it doesn't matter


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

How do people not see you defuse a bomb when they are right next to you


----------



## Newton (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Most people plant with their bodies facing the bomb, so when he walks past they dont see

Srs SnD players know not to do that


----------



## Vault (Jun 30, 2010)

That makes sense  

Is everybody back on?


----------



## Newton (Jun 30, 2010)

Just me and Spike, Onmi is jerking off away and the rest are off


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2010)

Vault said:


> I think Team NF should all get riot shields and move as a single file and wreck shit
> 
> On the other hand thats inviting nubtubes.



Pssh, I'll bitch slap those nubtubes with my Blast Shield.

I was too busy going Desperado to bother with this turtling and ninja nonsense. 

Edit:

@Susano

Bitch your the one jerking off to my sig all the time.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2010)

they should have this gun in the next game


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

i wish they would take underpass out of the playlist smh


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 30, 2010)

it's ok in domination.  all that actual bridge and shit is stupid ornamentation.


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

so many failed care packages because of that, you guys play groundwar?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 30, 2010)

so much hate for hardcore and search lol.



EkibyoGami said:


> not that many good people on xbox live.



fixed


----------



## Taki (Jun 30, 2010)

I think Im going back to Cod 4 for a while. Aim-botted 4 times today.

No bueno.


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 30, 2010)

Got aim-botted today too....on ps3, wasnt expecting that on playstation

Does anyone here go up on a higher sensitivity than just "medium". I just started sensitivity "3" and its been hard as crap now to snipe, but hopefully it will make me a better sniper later on when i get used to it.


----------



## Newton (Jun 30, 2010)

I play on 7 and I find that many times i wish it was higher

Aim botted on PS3? I doubt that


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 30, 2010)

GECKA GECKA
I WENT 20 6 WITH THE TURTLE


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 30, 2010)

Susano said:


> I play on 7 and I find that many times i wish it was higher
> 
> Aim botted on PS3? I doubt that



Trust me, the guy aim-botted. His movements were awkward and not possible unless you hacked.
For instance in one of the killcams he killed one guy then literally somehow his gun turned towards me before his body did and shot me. People in the lobby were talking about it as well about him. He didn't have a mic though.


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

anyone been "wall hacked"? i keep hearing about it, dont even know what it is.


----------



## Newton (Jun 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> anyone been "wall hacked"? i keep hearing about it, dont even know what it is.



In other FPSs it refers to being able to see people through walls

Think like SitRep, but instead of equipment, you see people


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

ahhhh, i got you. like the Afghan rock. i was playing search and some kid was sound whoring and was shooting me through the wall, pissed me off smh


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2010)

goddamn ive been on the phone for about an hour trying to cancel an old credit card on my xbl account and theyre telling me that they want $7.99 for the month that they didnt get. such a hassel man' mircosoft can suck dick >:I


----------



## Newton (Jun 30, 2010)

In the land of the PS3
Online play is free as can be!


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> ahhhh, i got you. like the Afghan rock. i was playing search and some kid was sound whoring and was shooting me through the wall, pissed me off smh



Apparently it's only for obstructions which one could shoot through. That's the only bullshit thing about Search, half the lobby is cheating in some way. They brag about it too in every game.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 30, 2010)

Susano said:


> I play on 7 and I find that many times i wish it was higher
> 
> Aim botted on PS3? I doubt that


Same


Axl Low said:


> GECKA GECKA
> I WENT 20 6 WITH THE TURTLE


JOHNNY

GET ON NOW


Ganta said:


> anyone been "wall hacked"? i keep hearing about it, dont even know what it is.


yup

sometimes some weird stuff blocks it

like some guy's unlimited UAV was blocked by steady aim

wall hack can be blocked by ninja sometimes, but from what i've heard coldblooded doesn't work, only third tier perks

/been in a bajillion modded lobbies


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2010)

Too bad im broke like a joke and there ain't nothin better than smokin some dope


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 30, 2010)

Last couple times I played Search I got:
-Care Package Nuked
-Shot from across the map while I'm in a building
-Spawn tubed (not a hack but equally annoying)
-Wallhacked (or sound whored)
-Killed by an automatic shotgun
-Killed by an automatic FAMAS or M16
-Killed by an automatic Desert Eagle with no recoil

Which just furthers the point to sneak around and kill them before they see you.
Search is awesome.


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

i talk shit about search in here and now i been playing it all night


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Last couple times I played Search I got:
> -Care Package Nuked
> -Shot from across the map while I'm in a building
> -Spawn tubed (not a hack but equally annoying)
> ...



wtffff care package nuke, wow


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 30, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Last couple times I played Search I got:
> -Care Package Nuked
> -Shot from across the map while I'm in a building
> -Spawn tubed (not a hack but equally annoying)
> ...



I love search. I play it about 75% of the time lol


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

i beasted it today, killed 3 people when i was the last left


----------



## narutosushi (Jun 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> wtffff care package nuke, wow



wlecome to Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2010)

Unless your a fool who gets PS+. 

*laughs at Deathgun*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 30, 2010)

Wait till there is cross game chat and we can trash talk from different games. 

I will join in without my headset.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2010)

Jesus christ Brandon, go get a mic already.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 30, 2010)

Ganta said:


> i beasted it today, killed 3 people when i was the last left





What level?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 30, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Jesus christ Brandon, go get a mic already.



I'm trying to find the perfect (cheapest) one.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 30, 2010)

MG master


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 30, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm trying to find the perfect (cheapest) one.



Be faster!!


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2010)

Just get some turtle beachees. Cheap and for about $30 more than that shitty onne you get with the xbox


----------



## Cash (Jun 30, 2010)

the turtle beaches i got are cheap, yet, effective in S&D because its so quiet. thats why im liking search right now


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2010)

Surprised no one is using ninja then


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 30, 2010)

People should post me some examples of cheap turtle beaches or any good bluetooth headsets.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 30, 2010)

ebikyo, you on live?


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 30, 2010)

Gecka: JOHNNY I NEED HELP OVER HERE! 
Me: K
*gets a triple kill with an AT4*
Me: Did I do good? :33


----------



## Gecka (Jun 30, 2010)

And because of that I went 19-0

Only using sentry gun, resupply and uav


----------



## Awesome (Jul 1, 2010)

You guys should hear my voice, it's deep as fuck. I think Brandon heard it when we were in the party.


----------



## Newton (Jul 1, 2010)

Just finished "Airdrop Inbound"

1000 of them took longer than expected, but I never have to fucking use that shit again

wooooo 

@Nin- Post when you're back on


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 1, 2010)

Itachi^ said:


> You guys should hear my voice, it's deep as fuck. I think Brandon heard it when we were in the party.



It was pretty deep.

I wonder how I will sound on a mic.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 1, 2010)

I wonder how everyone sounds when I'm playing with them to be honest


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2010)

Susano said:


> Just finished "Airdrop Inbound"
> 
> 1000 of them took longer than expected, but I never have to fucking use that shit again
> 
> ...



I'm heading back on now.

Gonna lace some bitches in the face with my Desert Eagle 



Brandon Heat said:


> It was pretty deep.
> 
> I wonder how I will sound on a mic.



Geee I don't think we'll ever find out the answer to that riddle *Brandon!*


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2010)

im looking to buy one of the map packs. witch ones better you guys?


----------



## Cash (Jul 1, 2010)

i like resurgence better but you should just get the cheaper one which is the first one, forgot its name


----------



## Newton (Jul 1, 2010)

Stimulus is balls, forget that


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> I'm heading back on now.
> 
> Gonna lace some bitches in the face with my Desert Eagle
> 
> ...



Give me a week and you will hear my wonderful voice.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2010)

theres resurgence and stimilus.


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2010)

Have not bought mappacks as of yet.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 1, 2010)

dammit nae, you took my mojo for search

also i'm having loads of fun on barebones


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 1, 2010)

i don't do FFA


----------



## Gecka (Jul 1, 2010)

Another highlight about barebones is that it has FFA for parties(which is ultimately retarded because it makes it way way way way too easy to boost), but when I kill axl and nae, i feel this tingly sensation in my balls


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2010)

a sign of testicular cancer?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 1, 2010)

Or that I have incredible CoD empowered sperm


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2010)

The Stimulus Package is better in my opinion as far as the maps.

Also, doing pretty damn well with akimbo UMP45 silenced rapid fire. Didn't think it would be for me but I was wrong.


----------



## Newton (Jul 1, 2010)

Panic said:


> The Stimulus Package is better in my opinion as far as the maps.
> 
> Also, doing pretty damn well with akimbo UMP45 silenced rapid fire. Didn't think it would be for me but I was wrong.



Holy fuck you must be extra pro to have 3 attachments


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 1, 2010)

If I had a mic, you guys would have heard me cracking up. That whore Sarah got nothing on us. 

Sorry for the crap Riot play.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL I am XD fucking tired, dude. Meant to erase the rapid fire part. Just akimbo UMP45 silenced.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 1, 2010)

it's actually impossible to hack the game to have 3 attachments

you can have 4 guns

4 perks

care package nukes

but no 3 attachments

hackers have told me flat that it was literally impossible


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2010)

Good games everyone who played tonight.

ID and Brandon were fucking cracking me up.


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> If I had a mic, you guys would have heard me cracking up. That whore Sarah got nothing on us.
> 
> Sorry for the crap Riot play.



Hehe. Little bitch tried to set us up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> If I had a mic, you guys would have heard me cracking up. That whore Sarah got nothing on us.
> 
> Sorry for the crap Riot play.



That's why you need a mic asap, me, Crix and ID were just cracking jokes.

We all played shitty in those S&D's but I got a lot of good laughs from that shit.


----------



## Newton (Jul 1, 2010)

Haha even though we got rolled for like 3/4 of them, tonight was fucking hilarious 

Sarah was the fucking best


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2010)

You know something is up, when a person named Eddie is trying to pass off as Sarah....high pitch mic and all.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2010)

Alright so if we Ninja Turtles, I'd be Michelangelo, Susano would be Leonardo, ID would be Ralphael, Vault would be Donatello and Brandon would be Splinter. 

......I really need to go to sleep.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2010)

i was just raping in demolition. gotta love the P90

if you guys have a 360 my gt is Dj Antman.

just hit me up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> i was just raping in demolition. gotta love the P90
> 
> if you guys have a 360 my gt is Dj Antman.
> 
> just hit me up.



Get a PS3.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2010)

thats money i dont have

sadly i wanta get little big planet 2


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Unless your a fool who gets PS+.
> 
> *laughs at Deathgun*



Hey, at least i CAN pay for it. 

*laughs at Nin* :ho


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Ninja turtles playing today?  I will have my mic and shit


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jul 1, 2010)

I PLAY THIS GAME ONLINE ON PC, I FIND MYSELF HORRIBLE BECUASE I CAN ONLY GET ABOUT 4 KILLS EACH SESSION, DO YOU SLOWLY IMPROVE OR WHATS UP? SHIT IS HARD, NOT IN THE FUN WAY IN THE I SPAWN AND IM DEAD WAY


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2010)

Played Hardcore Team Deathmatch with my friends last night. I never play Hardcore but I quickly got used to it. The only thing that pissed me off immensely is that most of the other team every match was using fucking riot shields.


----------



## Cash (Jul 1, 2010)

lol riot shields on hardcore is a bitch. useful tactic on rundown inside one of those small rooms


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 1, 2010)

Just wondering but why do bluetooth mics make so much noise. I know most of Team NF has these mics but no offense but the noise they make is horrible, i have to keep muting people because of that. 
My mic is a usb headset which doesn't make any noise unless I breathe hard on it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2010)

Dude, it was pissing me off so bad! They were just camping in every fucking building in Favela and just smashing us with the shields as soon as we walked in. I pulled out a shield, too, but I'm no good with it so they kept getting the better of me. My team was kinda fucking them up with noob tubes but I couldn't use one of those. I'm no good with them on Hardcore since there is no cross hair.


----------



## Newton (Jul 1, 2010)

Team NF rides today 





When I get home


----------



## Cash (Jul 1, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> Just wondering but why do bluetooth mics make so much noise. I know most of Team NF has these mics but no offense but the noise they make is horrible, i have to keep muting people because of that.
> My mic is a usb headset which doesn't make any noise unless I breathe hard on it.



yea the blu tooth mics are terrible, thats why i get my shooters on 360. that and party chat


----------



## Cash (Jul 1, 2010)

anyone play the hacked game that has the tactical nuke in the middle and your team has to capture it? that game is pretty cool, should put it in next time


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2010)

I've played it once and it was okay. I dunno if it goes along with the hack game or not but everyone was moving in slow motion. That was kind of annoying.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 1, 2010)

I never had so much fun losing. 

I will see if I can pick up a mic today for our turtle run tonight. Master Splinter must teach you turtles how to do the turtle.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

I take it back- RPD is awesome 

And the people with the auto playing youtube links im going to neg you. Its fucking annoying.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 1, 2010)

That was funny on wasteland


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2010)

I just did one of the most bitch made things I've ever done and I'm pretty sure I was reported for it. I killed a team mate in Hardcore Team Deathmatch and stole his AC130.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Hey, at least i CAN pay for it.
> 
> *laughs at Nin* :ho



Wait was that a trick statement?

Pay for PSN trash service? I'll stick with free for now. 

Nah but seriously I don't see anything appealing about it right now, don't really care about demo's and beta's at the moment.



Vault said:


> Ninja turtles playing today?  *I will have my mic and shit*



NF will rape the competition. 



Susano said:


> Team NF rides today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sir.




Brandon Heat said:


> I never had so much fun losing.
> 
> *I will see if I can pick up a mic today* for our turtle run tonight. Master Splinter must teach you turtles how to do the turtle.



Did hell freeze over!?

Splinter better bring it tonight.


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 1, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I'm trying to find the perfect (cheapest) one.



trust me, just get a good one. cheap will crap out on you and you will buy another one again (maybe). so cheap ain't really cheap.


----------



## Cash (Jul 1, 2010)

they should make you wait a certain amount of seconds before you fire a noobtube, that would be a good way to get rid of the noobtube spawn shooting on maps such as salvage and bailout


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2010)

They should just change it to you need at least 2 noobtubes to kill someone and if they Blast Shield it would take 3, if that were the case you'd see a great decrease in the amount of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who use noobtubes. 

No more easy mode kills for them.


----------



## Cash (Jul 1, 2010)

word, i like that idea, get rid of the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). i think it was in the first perk slot on COD4, that sounds cool enough.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 1, 2010)

I will probably end up getting the PS3 Bluetooth Headset. It can always double as a bluetooth for my cellphone as well.


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 1, 2010)

Ganta said:


> they should make you wait a certain amount of seconds before you fire a noobtube, that would be a good way to get rid of the noobtube spawn shooting on maps such as salvage and bailout



you really can't rapid fire noobtubes. you shoot, reload, and shoot again and already the wait time after the first shot before you fire the second one after reloading is at least 4 secs. - if they make you wait a certain amount of time to shoot the tube, then they have to do the same thing across the board for all secondaries, attachment and launchers, so that all is fair in love and war.


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 1, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> I will probably end up getting the PS3 Bluetooth Headset. It can always double as a bluetooth for my cellphone as well.



I did that the first time. worst decision ever. it crapped out on me all the time and was the most uncomfortable thing in the world. get a proper headset like the turtle beach head set. you will use it for a while anyway so don't scrooge on it.


----------



## Cash (Jul 1, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> you really can't rapid fire noobtubes. you shoot, reload, and shoot again and already the wait time after the first shot before you fire the second one after reloading is at least 4 secs. - if they make you wait a certain amount of time to shoot the tube, then they have to do the same thing across the board for all secondaries, attachment and launchers, so that all is fair in love and war.



no you misunderstand, as soon as the game starts they fire at the spawn, on hardcore you really have no chance to get away from it with danger close. gotta be quick. for example in search they make you  wait a certain amount of seconds when the game starts before you can use a killstreak. i think its like 7 seconds, enough time for people to spread out

the rapid fire of the noobtube is everyone shooting at the spawn at the beginning of the game.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> I did that the first time. worst decision ever. it crapped out on me all the time and was the most uncomfortable thing in the world. get a proper headset like the turtle beach head set. you will use it for a while anyway so don't scrooge on it.



You have a head set. :S

I might of remembered if you *were actually online often*!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 1, 2010)

Honestly I'm not sure if it is worth it buying a turtle beach headset if I will only be using my headset for a couple of games as of now. From what I am reading, the PS3 bluetooth shouldn't be that bad. 

A bluetooth headset can double for my cellphone, making it worth the purchase.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2010)

yea should get the bluetooth headset then if its gonna benefit you in more than one way. Turtle beaches are useful when its late at night and you dont want to wake someone up or just to play competitively


----------



## Newton (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree with the Bluetooth purchase

I use mine for both games and my phone, and its working fine, just take good care of it


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 1, 2010)

The Scientist said:


> trust me, just get a good one. cheap will crap out on you and you will buy another one again (maybe). so cheap ain't really cheap.



I bought a Turtle Beach knock-off from eBay for $13 free shipping and it works fucking great!

Also, just had the most beast ass FFA match on Strike. This dude called in 2 Emergency Airdrops and I was able to steal 7 out of 8 packages that dropped LOL I know he was pissed! I ended up making a comeback and winning the match 25 and 12.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2010)

dosnt the ps3 come with a bluetooth? those things are kinda big lolz


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 1, 2010)

Panic said:


> I just did one of the most bitch made things I've ever done and I'm pretty sure I was reported for it. I killed a team mate in Hardcore Team Deathmatch and stole his AC130.



Well if it makes you feel better I used OMA Pro, Danger Close Pro with noobtube on Wasteland today and went 38-6. My harrier and pavelow got 20 kills by themselves. I got commandoed 3 times in a row so i got pissed and pulled out the asshole class to take care of business.

BTW I still say get an actual headset, no offense to deathgun but I was about to mute him the last time we played with his bluetooth headset cause it was making too much noise in my headset.


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2010)

Just about any Bluetooth will work on the PS3.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2010)

you guys seem to get commandoed a lot

i never let people get close to me or im just too fast for them to realize where im at.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Ganta your auto playing links are pissing me off dude. I hate coming into the thread now.


----------



## Cash (Jul 1, 2010)

hmmmm thought my links only did that when you hit the spoiler button, alright, i'll get rid of them but i dont hear anything and no one else has said anything


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 1, 2010)

Gecka said:


> dammit nae, you took my mojo for search
> 
> also i'm having loads of fun on barebones



lol it was an unusually good day for Search. I got like MVP a couple of times, and I seriously didn't realise I was doing so well until after the games.

I can see barebones being better with a full party, but I think yesterday pretty much proved I'm merely slightly above ordinary at 1v1.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2010)

This is what I`m currently rocking as my mic.



Logitech G330


----------



## Cash (Jul 1, 2010)

happy vault?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> you guys seem to get commandoed a lot
> 
> i never let people get close to me or im just too fast for them to realize where im at.



Well I`m currently getting the titles for all the guns and all that`s really left is 5 or 6 secondary`s and with guns like Akmibo Desert Eagles I have to be up close and personal cause god knows that guns accuracy is total trash.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2010)

dosnt those hurt the back of your ears after a while? i have the same kind, exclude the mic part.



Violent-nin said:


> Well I`m currently getting the titles for all the guns and all that`s really left is 5 or 6 secondary`s and with guns like Akmibo Desert Eagles I have to be up close and personal cause god knows that guns accuracy is total trash.



yea they killed the Deagle. and the no gold weapons was a let down too


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Ganta said:


> happy vault?



Thank you


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 1, 2010)

Panic said:


> I just did one of the most bitch made things I've ever done and I'm pretty sure I was reported for it. I killed a team mate in Hardcore Team Deathmatch and stole his AC130.



been there done that
and i stole my teammates entire e drop that had a stealth, 2 precision and an EMP 
God I love those long respawns in hardcore


----------



## Cash (Jul 1, 2010)

Vault said:


> Thank you



im sorry man. didnt know i hurt you 

just prestiged


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2010)

if i get an airdrop i just give it to my teammates. but sometimes there idiots and use the package wrong


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2010)

I got booted out for not having the map pack. *damn I am broke.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 1, 2010)

WATCH THIS!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QjCumYiBMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2010)

I own this. :33


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 1, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> You have a head set. :S
> 
> I might of remembered if you *were actually online often*!



I recently moved to a new place. I am actually going to be setting up most of my shit today, so I should be online later in the evening - hopefully.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Is Id on the triple?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 1, 2010)

Id said:


> I own this. :33



I had that headset, but I sold it after I bought this.


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2010)

Id is on the triple.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Have we played together?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> dosnt those hurt the back of your ears after a while? i have the same kind, exclude the mic part.
> 
> 
> 
> yea they killed the Deagle. and the no gold weapons was a let down too



Surprisingly no. It`s actually one of the most comfortable mics around.



The Scientist said:


> I recently moved to a new place. I am actually going to be setting up most of my shit today, so I should be online later in the evening - hopefully.



Fair enough. 

Edit:

My connection went into cardiac arrest so I`ll be back on in a hour.


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2010)

Vault said:


> Have we played together?


not sure, I am Grahf_Weltall. 



Undercovermc said:


> I had that headset, but I sold it after I bought this.



That looks good, how is the quality?


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Yeah we have played before Playing today?


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 1, 2010)

Man I haven't played in a couple days hopefully I can get some playing time this weekend. I have regular blue-tooth which works fine but wondering if I should drop some cash for the turtle beach.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 1, 2010)

Id said:


> That looks good, how is the quality?



The sound quality is good and they're affordable. I don't know if they sell the ones that I've got anymore because there's a new version; PX21. I recommend them to anyone who owns a PS3 and wants to purchase a gaming headset that won't break the bank.


----------



## Newton (Jul 1, 2010)

Bwahaha

Turtle tactics crawling and picked up a silenced UMP

lulz


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2010)

Vault said:


> Yeah we have played before Playing today?



playing right now. :33


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2010)

At what time will the ninja turtles play today?


----------



## Newton (Jul 1, 2010)

Probably later tonight like last night

Brandon jerks off all day so he doesn't play, and Onmi transforms into a dribbling stare-at-the-main-menu retard person when the sun is up

Night time is game time


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 1, 2010)

sorry i left guys.....it was a partial rage quit and I had some stuff to do for school


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 1, 2010)

You assholes. You all got off as soon as I came home from buying my headset. 

Looks like we have to wait till night falls to go Ninja Turtle.


----------



## Newton (Jul 1, 2010)

Imma be back in a bit to hear that manly Splinter voice


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> You assholes. You all got off as soon as I came home from buying my headset.
> 
> Looks like we have to wait till night falls to go Ninja Turtle.



Which headset did you get? 

I have to make a run to the Salvation Army.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 1, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> dosnt those hurt the back of your ears after a while? i have the same kind, exclude the mic part.
> 
> 
> 
> yea they killed the Deagle. and the no gold weapons was a let down too



Actually, a gold deagle is actually in the game, it was just never implemented.

Like, all the colouring data, sound effects, animations, etc, are there for a gold deagle, but they chose not to actually let you have it as a weapon.

so what xbox hackers did was make it available as an equipment(so no semtex c4 ect)

and yes I have used a gold deagle
some hacker i killed had it out, and when i ran over his dead body, the weapon pick up said "Gold Desert Eagle"

I picked up
I was awesome for a match


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 1, 2010)

I ended up getting a bluetooth headset to use for the PS3 and my Blackberry. 

Hopefully I don't sound too bad.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 1, 2010)

same two guys trash talking insulting each other for 6 straight games

still going too lol


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 1, 2010)

I went flawless with the cold blooded scavenger ninja snapping turtle on highrise today 

10-0 :33
I started flicking the blast shield threw a stun hopped in front of the guy and stabbed him in the ankle


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2010)

Susano said:


> Probably later tonight like last night
> 
> Brandon jerks off all day so he doesn't play, and Onmi transforms into a dribbling stare-at-the-main-menu retard person when the sun is up
> 
> Night time is game time



You fucking ass. 

I`ll probably be around later on, it`s Canada day so I`m gonna go watch the fireworks and searching for big titty blonds.


----------



## Vault (Jul 1, 2010)

Me and mah riot shield  Suckas be getting smashed


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2010)

turtle mode


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 1, 2010)

Turtley turtles :33


----------



## Newton (Jul 1, 2010)

25 - 1

Counter UAV = Nuke


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 1, 2010)

GUYS
I GOT A 6 killstreak wit the riot shield 

Scav
Cold
Ninja
stuns blast shield shield


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry about using the Asshole Classommando Style, on you guys. I just felt the need to use it on somebody.


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2010)

turtle time


----------



## Soca (Jul 1, 2010)

who wants to be my semtex riot shield buddy


----------



## Newton (Jul 1, 2010)

U on PS3? We got a 6 man party goin, come and jump in


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 1, 2010)

Susano said:


> 25 - 1
> 
> Counter UAV = Nuke




     

Are you fucking serious.


----------



## Soca (Jul 2, 2010)

Susano said:


> U on PS3? We got a 6 man party goin, come and jump in



yea im coming on now


----------



## Newton (Jul 2, 2010)

Matchmaking 

I swear any game we get without lag is always great


but that's like 1 every 3 hours


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 2, 2010)

We had some fun matches tonight. Nice comeback in Rundown. Turtle held it down. 

Sorry I couldn't stay longer Nin. The lag was unbearable and I couldn't deal with it. 

And did you all enjoy my sexy voice?


----------



## Newton (Jul 2, 2010)

You are fucking hilarious with your comments


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> We had some fun matches tonight. Nice comeback in Rundown. Turtle held it down.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't stay longer Nin. The lag was unbearable and I couldn't deal with it.
> 
> And did you all enjoy my sexy voice?



Fair enough man, and yeah GG`s all hopefully tomorrow isn`t as terrible as tonight was.

You need to talk more BH, I hardly heard you much. 

Id is always a fucking joker.


----------



## Newton (Jul 2, 2010)

"That's Mr. ^ (use bro) to you"


----------



## Gecka (Jul 2, 2010)

Me and Nae made an entire clan rage quit from search


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 2, 2010)

YO GUYS I JUST 360'D CLAYMORE'D SOMEONE WHILE PRONE 

I love these fun tactics!
Gecka break otu the c4 tommorow
tact insert cow turning us


----------



## Id (Jul 2, 2010)

That comeback was the highlight, we ware down 146something to 179 and turned it around with a marginal victory.  Turtle Power!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2010)

Susano said:


> "That's Mr. ^ (use bro) to you"





Honestly I`m sure if I didn`t play with Team NF I`d probably still be playing this game but I wouldn`t be having half as much fun.

When Gran Turismo 5 comes out we gonna tear shit up Susano.


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 2, 2010)

Id said:


> That comeback was the highlight, we ware down 146something to 179 and turned it around with a marginal victory.  Turtle Power!



yeah, that was epic. it wasn't until the last 10 secs of that game that I was like "holy crap, we are actually going to win" :amazed.....for you guys that were wondering who I am, my psn id is "Fadeux". its great to be back. I was rusty, but still I had fun


----------



## Id (Jul 2, 2010)

As an individual we were getting slaughtered, until someone had the bright idea to rush them. Hey lets all go to A (went to A). Fucking campers didn't know what hit them.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't worry Nin, I'm just getting use to using a mic. Sooner or later, I will be cracking wise like Id. 

Wait till we move to Black Ops and continue to own. 

We should find another game to team up on other than COD. You guys crack me up and make playing online fun again.


----------



## Eki (Jul 2, 2010)

black ops dont look that fun.


----------



## Newton (Jul 2, 2010)

You've never played with us


----------



## Eki (Jul 2, 2010)

its not even out yet


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 2, 2010)

I wish I played longer last night I only joined in for 2 mins of FFA killed Crix a couple of times cant wait until tomorrow when I have time to play.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 2, 2010)

This post is incredibly on topic. 
When I was doing the turtle yesterday everyone I killed I yelled "PI PIKACHU!" into the mic :33


----------



## Eki (Jul 2, 2010)

the best times ive had playing were when it was late at night and me and my friends were just so tired that anything was funny as fuck.


----------



## Newton (Jul 2, 2010)

If you guys are playing, post here and I'll hop on


----------



## Eki (Jul 2, 2010)

imma get on in a bit. Eat breakfast, jump on some chatroullete and yea.

if you have XbL my gt is- Dj Antman


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2010)

Id said:


> As an individual we were getting slaughtered, until someone had the bright idea to rush them. Hey lets all go to A (went to A). Fucking campers didn't know what hit them.





I really didn't see that turn out coming, I was furious that game due to how all the dumbass ways I was dieing so when we won that cooled me back down. 



Brandon Heat said:


> Don't worry Nin, I'm just getting use to using a mic. Sooner or later, I will be cracking wise like Id.
> 
> Wait till we move to Black Ops and continue to own.
> 
> We should find another game to team up on other than COD. You guys crack me up and make playing online fun again.



Fair enough, I was the same way when I got a mic.

When it comes to Black Ops I'm still on a fence, part of it depends how many people on here get it.

I'm definitely going to be getting Gran Turismo 5.



Susano said:


> If you guys are playing, post here and I'll hop on



I'm heading on now.

I'm so annoyed I missed the Brasic - Holland game, I overslept like an idiot.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 2, 2010)

I will be on after I get back from the gym, which should be in a couple of hours.

I would jump over to Black Ops if everyone else would to. It seems were at an impasse.


----------



## Newton (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll hold off on buying it til I check out vids and stuff

IMO the graphics look poor, and the only thing that could possibly make me switch over is the removal of them thar nubtubs

I'll prolly come on after this Ghana - Uruguay match


----------



## Ito (Jul 2, 2010)

What the fuck is a turtle?


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2010)

Will be on afte Ghana game


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2010)

Susano said:


> I'll hold off on buying it til I check out vids and stuff
> 
> IMO the graphics look poor, and the only thing that could possibly make me switch over is the removal of them thar nubtubs
> 
> I'll prolly come on after this Ghana - Uruguay match





Vault said:


> Will be on afte Ghana game



Yeah pretty much same with me, not gonna resume playing till the Ghana game is done.


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 2, 2010)

Alright *cracks knuckles* time to upgrade sit rep.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay that Ghana game was total bullshit, they were fucking robbed.


----------



## Soca (Jul 2, 2010)

Ito said:


> What the fuck is a turtle?



the turtle is when you put the riot shield on your back and crawl around the map shooting everyone.The good thing about this is you put down any self esteem left in the opponent you just killed lmao


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 2, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Okay that Ghana game was total bullshit, they were fucking robbed.



I almost cried for Gyan when he missed the PK


----------



## Newton (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol there was so much trolling in the matches today


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 2, 2010)

Lets troll on Modern Warfare to make it up.


----------



## Soca (Jul 2, 2010)

im down lol


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> im down lol



Who are you on PSN?


----------



## Soca (Jul 2, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Who are you on PSN?



yung_nos


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> yung_nos



Oh ok, like my knife winning kill?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 2, 2010)

PSN: Barsam13

This game is pissing me off so much is not even funny. Noob tubes, commando, horrible spawns.


----------



## Soca (Jul 2, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh ok, like my knife winning kill?



yea it was nice lol were you there when i stabbed the guy in the back xD


----------



## Newton (Jul 2, 2010)

TwinedBlade, add me, Crixpack


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> yea it was nice lol were you there when i stabbed the guy in the back xD



 Yeah


----------



## Soca (Jul 2, 2010)

fuck you sanjay you bastard lol he takes his time to shoot me in the head


----------



## Newton (Jul 2, 2010)

GGs men, post when you're back on


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 2, 2010)

GG guys. I'm heading to the movies so I'll be back on till later tonight (12:30ish).


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2010)

So who is playing?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm off for now. My sister and her friend are playing the Wii. I am on a beast mode streak, though. Also, finally reached 5th prestige today!


----------



## Gecka (Jul 2, 2010)

ahahahahahaha

i'm such a douche

i see one of my teammates camping in the way back of the map pickin off people

and i'm like,

"what could i possibly do that could make him laugh and scream at the same time?"

so i threw my care package and sentry gun at him and watched as the happy meal dropped down from the magical mcdonalds in the sky


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 2, 2010)

Gecka said:


> ahahahahahaha
> 
> i'm such a douche
> 
> ...



Was it in Strike? I fucking love camping back there. I was doing so fucking beast back there the other day. Stole a friend's Emergency Airdrop (the whole damn thing LOL) and set up 2 sentries so no one could get to me then called in an Attack Helicopter and a Pavelow. Kicked so much ass that game.


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 2, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> yung_nos




sending you a message


----------



## Gecka (Jul 2, 2010)

nah it was quarry


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 2, 2010)

Gecka said:


> nah it was quarry



I hate people who camp in the back of Quarry. Mainly because every time I try I fail horribly.


----------



## Eki (Jul 2, 2010)

noone ever wants to play overgrown.


----------



## Newton (Jul 2, 2010)

I love overgrown


----------



## Gecka (Jul 2, 2010)

I like strike and vacant

those maps are the shit


----------



## Gecka (Jul 3, 2010)

FUCK YEAH ZERKAA MOMENT

quikscope wallbanged some guy in vacant with my precious wazoopek

and it was a headshotpek

if only i had a capture card


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 3, 2010)

Gecka said:


> ahahahahahaha
> 
> i'm such a douche
> 
> ...



did u kill him with the packages?  hmm, i never thought of it, but that's about the only way to kill a teammate.

 vacant is alright, i still don't have a good strategy for taking B at will, in domination


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks like I'm late to the party, seems you guys just went offline recently.


----------



## Newton (Jul 3, 2010)

I didn't even play, I just popped on, saw that noone else was on, and left

I'm gonna sleep soon anyway, big game to watch tomorrow


----------



## Eki (Jul 3, 2010)

bailout is my new favorite mappek


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 3, 2010)

The FAL is a fucking headshot machine. 	:33

If only one bullet even scrapes there face they die.


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 3, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> The FAL is a fucking headshot machine.     :33
> 
> If only one bullet even scrapes there face they die.




I want to be buried with my FAL


----------



## Soca (Jul 3, 2010)

lol who's on right now?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 3, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> lol who's on right now?



I was but I rage quit after somebody ksed my collateral.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 3, 2010)

so i just teamkilled in harcore for 2 sentry guns a pavelow and an EMP


----------



## Soca (Jul 3, 2010)

TwinedBlade said:


> I was but I rage quit after somebody ksed my collateral.



lol thats sad


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 3, 2010)

Good game Marcelle. You're going to fit in with us nicely


----------



## Soca (Jul 3, 2010)

lol thanks i think were you mathew?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 3, 2010)

teamkills count for killstreaks?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 3, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> did u kill him with the packages?  hmm, i never thought of it, but that's about the only way to kill a teammate.


You need to watch some Battlefield 2 trolling movies.

//HbS


----------



## Soca (Jul 3, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> The FAL is a fucking headshot machine. 	:33
> 
> If only one bullet even scrapes there face they die.



good call on the fal lol this and the f2000 are so underrated


----------



## Cash (Jul 3, 2010)

i just got done playing MW2 with WOR and others. we went into this domination game down 26 to probably 180 something and we came all the way back to win it. dude gets an insane amount of views on youtube, i gotta post it here when he uploads the footage. crazy comeback


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 3, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> so i just teamkilled in harcore for 2 sentry guns a pavelow and an EMP



didnt you already do that once 

Played today with the Spas-12 and went 43-8 on Afghan with only that. Wish I had an HD PVR cause I had some montage eliglible clips in there, though not as beast as the Sandy Ravage.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 3, 2010)

You get your killstreak rewards for team killing in Hardcore?


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 3, 2010)

^            no


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 3, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> didnt you already do that once
> 
> Played today with the Spas-12 and went 43-8 on Afghan with only that. Wish I had an HD PVR cause I had some montage eliglible clips in there, though not as beast as the Sandy Ravage.



Did it
Again 



Panic said:


> You get your killstreak rewards for team killing in Hardcore?



Yes.
yes you do 



Nae'blis said:


> ^            no



Hush.

But really I teamkilled him and stole his e drop
I have a habit of doing that


----------



## Soca (Jul 3, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Did it
> Again
> 
> 
> ...



that so cruel tho


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 3, 2010)

Taking a food break. Will be back on later.


----------



## Soca (Jul 3, 2010)

alrightyyy


----------



## Newton (Jul 3, 2010)

Heading back on now


----------



## Cash (Jul 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]67HjlTxS9pM[/YOUTUBE]

we joined mad late and just destroyed them. im a youtube star


----------



## Gecka (Jul 3, 2010)

So what's your GT?

also nice, playin with WOR, pretty tight

thought he quit MW2 for BC2 though


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 3, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Did it
> Again
> 
> 
> ...




If it was me who got teamkilled on purpose then i would keep killing the person who killed me over and over again. I would do it until he left the lobby and the match entirely.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2010)

Heading back online now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 3, 2010)

Things I learned tonight:

Crix is from Europe
Facing someone one-on-one proves how pro you are
When you take more than two seconds to answer someone, your scared
pickle is a pro ninja turtle

Can't wait to learn more tomorrow.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 3, 2010)

Just got the winning kill cam with a headshot stun grenade from distance.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 3, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> If it was me who got teamkilled on purpose then i would keep killing the person who killed me over and over again. I would do it until he left the lobby and the match entirely.



there was only a minutes left after i  deployed all his shit and he respawned
but the pavelow helped me go positive


----------



## Soca (Jul 4, 2010)

anyone got advice on the best control layout to use?


----------



## Cash (Jul 4, 2010)

Gecka said:


> So what's your GT?
> 
> also nice, playin with WOR, pretty tight
> 
> thought he quit MW2 for BC2 though



he switches, i just got through playing with him and the whole crew, seananners, kyle etc. my gamertag is Luffy Vongola



Marcelle said:


> anyone got advice on the best control layout to use?



i like default but most people use tactical cause you can drop shot easier


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2010)

I just have everything on default, didn't touch the sensitivity or nothing.


----------



## Cash (Jul 4, 2010)

i dont neither but i might start playing with the sensitivity, higher sensitivity can make you beast or make a certain setup beast. example, using the riot shield with sensitivity high and planting the bomb and you just spin in a circle really fast, like they can barely hit you. its hilarious to watch.


----------



## Soca (Jul 4, 2010)

i see i also use the default class but my sensitivity is up to like 10 it works quite well sometimes lol anyways im bout to pop on the game look out for meh


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 4, 2010)

My Sensitivity is 10 and i use tactical setting because i hate knifing with the right stick


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 4, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Things I learned tonight:
> 
> Crix is from Europe
> Facing someone one-on-one proves how pro you are
> ...



lol I thought there were more than a few people who had accents there. Just wondering but what countries do you guys play from? I play in the US.


----------



## Soca (Jul 4, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> lol I thought there were more than a few people who had accents there. Just wondering but what countries do you guys play from? I play in the US.



I play in canada but im trinidadian i lost my lil accent tho lol it happens when you live here for 6 yrs straight


----------



## Gecka (Jul 4, 2010)

lulz

trolled some guy with akimbo rangers

"shotgun noob"

"and?"

""


----------



## Newton (Jul 4, 2010)

haha I'm not from Europe, Brandon was referring to some funny shit that happened with some guys who were butthurt that we raped them in SnD

I use Tactical setup and Sensitivity 7 - 8 depending on which setup I'm using


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 4, 2010)

Susano said:


> haha I'm not from Europe, Brandon was referring to some funny shit that happened with some guys who were butthurt that we raped them in SnD
> 
> I use Tactical setup and Sensitivity 7 - 8 depending on which setup I'm using



You jerk, I was left all alone and got paired with the most retarded team in the world.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 4, 2010)

I was just killed by automatic famas through a wall halfway across map


----------



## Taki (Jul 4, 2010)

Put down Mass effect 2 and started playing again. Had to break myself in. Never putting down my Scar w/ Extended mags again.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 4, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> I was just killed by automatic famas through a wall halfway across map



sounds like search on xbox


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 4, 2010)

Heading back online.

PSN: Barsam13


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 4, 2010)

TwinedBlade said:


> Heading back online.
> 
> PSN: Barsam13



Add me: fire-in-the-sky9.

Also Fall camo FAL.  AND the golden emblem.
All in the proses of unlocking Sit Rep Pro, and i got that too.


----------



## Vault (Jul 4, 2010)

Susanois from the caribbean iirc. and im coming on tonight guys


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 4, 2010)

should i change my sensitivity?  i use the default one.  my primaries are ak and m21, my seconds are m1014 and magnums. 

i play better with ak from any range, and m21 medium to long range.

any suggestions?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 4, 2010)

A higher sensitivity is a must. I'd suggest going to 7 to begin with, and then working up to 10.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 4, 2010)

interesting, i'm all american so i'll try and step up


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 4, 2010)

Playing Alan Wake. I think I finally found a game to break my addiction to MW2 for a little bit.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 4, 2010)

Susano said:


> haha I'm not from Europe, Brandon was referring to some funny shit that happened with some guys who were butthurt that we raped them in SnD
> 
> I use Tactical setup and Sensitivity 7 - 8 depending on which setup I'm using



Oh, you are European but your just hiding it. 

I have never changed my sensitivity or setup. Maybe I should try to change it up.


----------



## Eki (Jul 4, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> should i change my sensitivity?  i use the default one.  my primaries are ak and m21, my seconds are m1014 and magnums.
> 
> i play better with ak from any range, and m21 medium to long range.
> 
> any suggestions?



should loose the magnums and put on the M9. much more accurate i think. 

ant the ak is beast


----------



## Cash (Jul 4, 2010)

man, there is  nothing like great teamwork in domination. you can have some epic games by spawn trapping.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 4, 2010)

I must be the only person completely indifferent to the AK. I'll use it at the end of this prestige just to finish the challenges; I have silver skulls for most AR except AK/FAL/F2K



Gecka said:


> lulz
> 
> trolled some guy with akimbo rangers
> 
> ...


 that was funny, and I shit talked that guy as we left. He wouldn't have died so often if not camping the same spot.


----------



## Chemistry (Jul 4, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> should i change my sensitivity?  i use the default one.  my primaries are ak and m21, my seconds are m1014 and magnums.
> 
> i play better with ak from any range, and m21 medium to long range.
> 
> any suggestions?



Higher sensitivity is always better on console. When it's lower, your turn speed is limited, and that's bad thing.


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 4, 2010)

Me and a friend of mine decided to use the riot shield class and pretty much got destroyed but it was totally fun.
On skidrow though I went 20-9 with it and got a 8 kill streak with the shield, everybody kept charging at me and somehow I survived against them until somebody commandoed me


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 4, 2010)

I used to play on medium sensitivity but one day my friend came over and played and switched it to high without me knowing. When I got back on I was doing better automatically. Didn't realize why until he told me.

For now I am trying to hone my skills in hand guns. I really wanna get the Tactical Knife for the USP. I really, really enjoy using my running class. Marathon Pro, Lightweight Pro, Commando Pro, Akimbo Mini Uzi, and Desert Eagle with Tactical Knife. I just went prestige, though, so I gotta stick with USP for now.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 4, 2010)

Anyone know Gary's GT? 
He wanted me to invite him but 
He didnt gimme his tag


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 4, 2010)

Panic said:


> I used to play on medium sensitivity but one day my friend came over and played and switched it to high without me knowing. When I got back on I was doing better automatically. Didn't realize why until he told me.
> 
> For now I am trying to hone my skills in hand guns. I really wanna get the Tactical Knife for the USP. I really, really enjoy using my running class. Marathon Pro, Lightweight Pro, Commando Pro, Akimbo Mini Uzi, and Desert Eagle with Tactical Knife. I just went prestige, though, so I gotta stick with USP for now.



oh no u didn't say knife class


----------



## Gecka (Jul 4, 2010)

workin on my trigger finger

so far so good

Gary's GT is whodabomb5


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 4, 2010)

Panic said:


> I used to play on medium sensitivity but one day my friend came over and played and switched it to high without me knowing. When I got back on I was doing better automatically. Didn't realize why until he told me.
> 
> For now I am trying to hone my skills in hand guns. I really wanna get the Tactical Knife for the USP. I really, really enjoy using my running class. Marathon Pro, Lightweight Pro, Commando Pro, Akimbo Mini Uzi, and Desert Eagle with Tactical Knife. I just went prestige, though, so I gotta stick with USP for now.



imo, Cold Blooded's more useful than Lightweight. While you can run faster with Lightweight, Coldblooded eliminates most Killstreaks from, well, killing you, and the UAV won't even detect you, which lets you sneak up on unsuspecting players.


----------



## Soca (Jul 5, 2010)

if anyodys on you think we can try to have as much teamwork as these guys?

[YOUTUBE]8UXrydp6lj4[/YOUTUBE]

I think it would be pretty freakin epic


----------



## Newton (Jul 5, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> if anyodys on you think we can try to have as much teamwork as these guys?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8UXrydp6lj4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I think it would be pretty freakin epic



That's not a completely legit vid, its more promotional in nature, look at the date, its pre-release, filmed by the makers

Also, that team would have gotten tubed maybe 6 or 7 times in the span of that vid , nowadays people don't play like how their opponents were playing

Also, you need to play more Search with Me Nin BH and pikle etc, when we're not fucking around


----------



## Taki (Jul 5, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> if anyodys on you think we can try to have as much teamwork as these guys?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]8UXrydp6lj4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I think it would be pretty freakin epic



I hate people too much to cooperate like that


----------



## Newton (Jul 5, 2010)

Also, the enemies were spawning at the wrong flag, rpgs weak as fuck etc. shows it was not fully legit


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 5, 2010)

Additionally, 44 seconds in. Look at his emblem


----------



## Eki (Jul 5, 2010)

thats one of the fist vids that came out


----------



## Soca (Jul 5, 2010)

i know all that info im just saying it would be cool


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 5, 2010)

I rioted shielded 10 matches
we won 9

My assists were higher than the opposing teams highest player's kill 

12 assists and 17 crowd controls in one scrapyard


----------



## Deathgun (Jul 5, 2010)

This vid is pretty lulz.

I'm _really_ gonna try out that ninja plant. 	

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4sNKt-7TZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 5, 2010)

Susano said:


> That's not a completely legit vid, its more promotional in nature, look at the date, its pre-release, filmed by the makers
> 
> Also, that team would have gotten tubed maybe 6 or 7 times in the span of that vid , nowadays people don't play like how their opponents were playing
> 
> Also, you need to play more Search with Me Nin BH and pikle etc, when we're not fucking around



Gotta agree with Susano.

Also I'm not really a team coordinated guy in MW2, I can be but I just go with what feels natural. I'd say 98% I'm more of a wild-card/streaky player, I can go from being total shit to dominating a game to being total shit again. Anyone who's played with me can pretty much agree with that, I'm very inconsistent. 

--

Yeah I'm really not impressed by these 360 no scope winning kill cams, it's so overplayed. In COD2 it was a thing of beauty, in this it's just....yeah. Maybe I'd be impressed if some of these guys that post their whole montage on youtube would lower their sensitivity to 1 and do it in a good match.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 5, 2010)

lulz

you be hating

anyways

I love how I was at the top of the leader board 9/10 times today when I played with Nae

Is susano at the top of the board for PSN players?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 5, 2010)

Hating no, just amused.

Susano is generally on top of the board for the PSN players usually.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 5, 2010)

9th prestiges yo

Nae goddamit pick up the pace you slacker


----------



## Gecka (Jul 5, 2010)

If yall didn't know, Nae doesn't play with any volume

that shit amazes me, since I bought a 230 dollar headset designed specifically for volume


----------



## narutosushi (Jul 5, 2010)

You bought a 230 dollar headset


----------



## Soca (Jul 5, 2010)

Gecka said:


> If yall didn't know, Nae doesn't play with any volume
> 
> that shit amazes me, since I bought a 230 dollar headset designed specifically for volume



god lord man lol is it that turtle island pair?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't care how nice the headset is, I wouldn't pay nearly that much for it. I don't even wear my headset unless I'm playing with friends. Like 80% of the time I am playing with random ass people so I don't care. I have a Turtle Beach knock off headset I got from eBay for $13. Works great for me.


----------



## Eki (Jul 5, 2010)

YOu got some Astro's?

Xbox live used to be fun, until everyone stopped playing with a mic and people started using party chat. Limits everyone to meet someone


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 5, 2010)

I never use to complain about stuff being cheap, but i`m really getting tired of these noob tubers(a term i've never used before). Its so cheap...i mean all they have to do is shoot it into a room and if ur in there you`ll probably die. Damn its annoying. I hate those Commando/Marathon/lightweight people more than anything though... Especially if they have tactical Knife. If they run up on you there's basically nothing u can do. I turned around and saw a dude running at me and he knifed me from HALFWAY down the hallway..i was like wtf. Even if u happen to catch a glance at them u still cant do shit about it aha


----------



## Vault (Jul 5, 2010)

Tried for a nuke today and every time i get to a harrier strike my connection fucked up so i die, this happened thrice


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 5, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> This vid is pretty lulz.
> 
> I'm _really_ gonna try out that ninja plant.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4sNKt-7TZQ[/YOUTUBE]



Ninja Defusing is way too much fun.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 5, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> You bought a 230 dollar headset


yup


Marcelle said:


> god lord man lol is it that turtle island pair?


astro a-30's


Panic said:


> I don't care how nice the headset is, I wouldn't pay nearly that much for it. I don't even wear my headset unless I'm playing with friends. Like 80% of the time I am playing with random ass people so I don't care. I have a Turtle Beach knock off headset I got from eBay for $13. Works great for me.


good for you

mine works amazing for me, which is the difference that I was looking for


EkibyoGami said:


> YOu got some Astro's?


yup


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 5, 2010)

I still use my head set from my PS2 days when I played COD1,2,3 while doing undergraduate college work.

I almost got my first EMP via 3care package drops, with a harrier and attack chopper, but the game suddenly ended right as I was opening them


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 5, 2010)

Gecka
How Elite are my riot shield tactics? 

It's so funny how much people hated me
"Put the noob shield away!"


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyone who hates on a riot shield or calls it cheap is obviously retarded considering there's something called noobtubing in the game.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 5, 2010)

Blast Shield 

Throwing Knife and shield?
Nah!
Blast shield Riot shield and stuns


----------



## Cash (Jul 5, 2010)

riotshield+C4+OMA+danger close>>>>>


----------



## Fatality (Jul 5, 2010)

Marathon
Stopping Power
Commando

Barrret w/ Extended mags
Magnum w/ Tac Knife.

What to do? Sprint around and use the sniper rifle like a smg.


----------



## Ito (Jul 5, 2010)

.ProFound. said:


> I never use to complain about stuff being cheap, but i`m really getting tired of these noob tubers(a term i've never used before). Its so cheap...i mean all they have to do is shoot it into a room and if ur in there you`ll probably die. Damn its annoying. I hate those Commando/Marathon/lightweight people more than anything though... Especially if they have tactical Knife. If they run up on you there's basically nothing u can do. I turned around and saw a dude running at me and he knifed me from HALFWAY down the hallway..i was like wtf. Even if u happen to catch a glance at them u still cant do shit about it aha



I understand your frustration, but the commando runners are the least of my troubles. Whenever a team I play against gets pissed off, they all pull out grenade launchers and take the game over. It's just unfair and ridiculous. Maybe once OMA is fixed, it will die down a bit, but it's incredibly annoying right now.


----------



## Ito (Jul 5, 2010)

The Phenomena said:


> Marathon
> Stopping Power
> Commando
> 
> ...



I hate people like you.  Sniping isn't made for running and gunning.


----------



## Fatality (Jul 5, 2010)

Ito said:


> I hate people like you.  Sniping isn't made for running and gunning.



The amount of ragequits I make is hilarious .


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 5, 2010)

The Tac knife, makes me rage quit so often.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 5, 2010)

no matter how bad the other team is cheating, i can't stand when my team rage quits.  it's like, wtf, i am quite aware they are cheating.


----------



## Newton (Jul 5, 2010)

Well that's you

I'd much rather leave and take the loss, than to stay there being fucked over and take 40 deaths _and_ a loss


----------



## Cash (Jul 5, 2010)

my team in demolition did it earlier bunch of bitches smh


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 5, 2010)

Susano said:


> Well that's you
> 
> I'd much rather leave and take the loss, than to stay there being fucked over and take 40 deaths _and_ a loss



that makes sense.

but wat if a clan or random good players comes on and starts demolishing your team. no cheating, just superious skill.  Do you rage quit then?


----------



## Newton (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, I don't just rage quit randomly, I look at the game first, If there are like 6+ spaces on my team, I just hide in some secluded corner and see who joins. If noone quits and my team just stays and keeps getting raped, no point in me staying, that being said, if my team started the game really good, which provoked the other team into employing bitch tactics, I usually stay and try to win

Its only when shit is happening from the very start that I ragequit


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 5, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> that makes sense.
> 
> but wat if a clan or random good players comes on and starts demolishing your team. no cheating, just superious skill.  Do you rage quit then?



I wouldn't quit then, I mean if I'm getting beat by superior skills then there wouldn't be a problem. That's just me though.


----------



## Eki (Jul 5, 2010)

the problem is there is no superior skill against me. even if it is a clan, ill smash them by myself


----------



## Jeefus (Jul 5, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> no matter how bad the other team is cheating, i can't stand when my team rage quits.  it's like, wtf, i am quite aware they are cheating.





we've told you!!!


Get yourself a PS3:ho



EkibyoGami said:


> the problem is there is no superior skill  against me. even if it is a clan, ill smash them by myself


you play on xbox or ps3??


----------



## Eki (Jul 5, 2010)

the glorious xbox.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 5, 2010)

Susano message whenever your heading back on.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 5, 2010)

Ganta said:


> riotshield+C4+OMA+danger close>>>>>



scavenger derp derp

lack of secondary is retarded


----------



## Newton (Jul 5, 2010)

Riot Shield
AT4-HS

Stun
C4

Scav
DC
Ninja


----------



## Id (Jul 5, 2010)

Id is ready, Id is on.


----------



## Newton (Jul 5, 2010)

Ill be on in 5 - 10


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll be on in 5, just watching Forrest Gump on TV.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 5, 2010)

Susano said:


> Riot Shield
> AT4-HS
> 
> Stun
> ...



why ninja?

commando you fool

that second hit is the hardest, commando is a must

also don't give me shit about commando on a riot shield, it's actually legitimate


----------



## Newton (Jul 5, 2010)

The call is put out

and Team NF members from far and wide solemnly trudge towards their PS3s

a night of woeful pwning awaits

a night to remember


----------



## Newton (Jul 5, 2010)

Gecka said:


> why ninja?
> 
> commando you fool
> 
> ...



nah, not for me, This is my SnD class, and there are way too many HBSs for my liking. Also, with my location and general bad connection, I always lose close up fights because of people running around me, but my game not showing it

I get all of my kills with the C4 anyway. I've used both, and I do better with Ninja


----------



## Cash (Jul 5, 2010)

Gecka said:


> scavenger derp derp
> 
> lack of secondary is retarded



i have 1 or 2 extra classes setup with OMA so i can switch to my full automatic if i want. so it really doesnt matter to me, derp derp


----------



## Gecka (Jul 5, 2010)

3 second change or .45 second switch for magnums/deagles?


----------



## Cash (Jul 5, 2010)

i take the 3 seconds cause in the end if i got a streak going i can switch to what i want. i can always switch classes if i want. or depending on the map, . example, if im on highrise using this tactic and then we somehow spawn camp them and i got a streak going, why would i want to cross that line to flip the spawns just to use pistols and shotguns when i can just switch to my ACR or something? im not saying i dont use what you put but i'd rather have OMA. i can keep my automatic, sniper and shield. sure its 3 seconds but its not like im trying to put myself in a position to not be able to switch. im not gonna run up on 3 people with a shield. im looking for a 1 on 1 situation.


----------



## Newton (Jul 5, 2010)

He means non SnD Gecka 

Edit: 7 mil bitchess


----------



## Gecka (Jul 6, 2010)

ahhhhh

well that's all the difference


----------



## Cash (Jul 6, 2010)

seems like everyone here plays PSN. need a sexbox 360 team


----------



## Gecka (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm yo man son

GT: AlphaRaptorXI

The sexbox team is every bit as good as the PSN homotaculars

My friends from IRL are pretty good too


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 6, 2010)

Once I finish my current addiction to SSFIV and shmups, I'll come back to scrub it up with NF360. 

I almost won a the MW2 tourney at the anime con I went to (came in 3rd). Only about 20 guys, mostly all high school age. Lost cause we played on Rust and I just -had- to quickscope with the default class (no SA pro).


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

a tourney on Rust? the fuck?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 6, 2010)

lulz

why the fuck would you do that?

wait, were you restricted to default class only?


----------



## Cash (Jul 6, 2010)

you play SS4 on xbox? im in there too. me and a  couple friends. i'll send an invite tomorrow morning gecka


----------



## Id (Jul 6, 2010)

Gecka said:


> I'm yo man son
> 
> GT: AlphaRaptorXI
> 
> ...


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 6, 2010)

The 360 team is as cool as the PSN team? Yeah right, we got BrandonHeat son, if you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen!


----------



## Gecka (Jul 6, 2010)

A blender-filled mods=^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) extension to you my sullen sir


----------



## Gecka (Jul 6, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> The 360 team is as cool as the PSN team? Yeah right, we got BrandonHeat son, if you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen!



The kitchen the woman's domain

and that woman is Susano


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 6, 2010)

Funniest ending to an SnD in a while, great way to finish things off. 

Good games to all who played.

Cruc, you need to get online (MW2) more.


----------



## Newton (Jul 6, 2010)

Aint nobody touchin' my muffins

Today was fucking epic, with the best end 



As the bell tolls, 6 warriors trudge back to their desolate lodgings, leaving behind the remains of countless foes felled on the battlefield

...plus that fucking idiot who didnt die but couldn't find the bomb on time



We need to find some way to crossover between PS3/360


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 6, 2010)

Tourney was 1-on-1 on Rust. Finals were on Scrapyard. And yeah, only default classes. Was fun though so whatever.  

I'll probably have to start with sensitivity back on default when I play again. I haven't touched the 360 controller in weeks.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 6, 2010)

finally got ebr mastery

so that makes

scar, tar, acr, ak-47, fal, barret, intervention, wazoo, ebr, ump, vector, mini-uzi, rpd, mg4, and aug.

15 in total

yeah i'm not gonna prestige fo sho


----------



## Newton (Jul 6, 2010)

mastery is for gays

silver skulls is where the action is at


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 6, 2010)

I just got Last Stand III in one FFA game 
10 last stand kills 

Id get an Xbox360 or rent one and MW2
Johnny show you his retarded shield tactics 
I get more assists than people get kills 

/riot shield smash
/kill stolem by gecka
/riot shield smash
/kill stolen by gecka
/riot shield smash
/kill stolen by Nae'blis
/riot shield smash
/kill stolen by other teammate


I love teamwork 

Btw for those that care my riot shield class is [I have three]:

Riot Shield 
Akimbo M93's

Blast Shield
Stun Grenades

Scav Pro because never running out a riot shield ammo is so helpful
Cold Blooded
Ninja/Commando/Last Stand

With last Stand Pro on this class i can strobe last stand turtle with rafficas 
And it pisses people off when you kill them when the blast shield is flickering 

I love ninja though for campers 
Huh? I am taking damage?
/waits for them to turn
/says hello into the microphone
*slow turn to see my shield*
JOHNNY SMASH

Hell i have killed snipers with a riot shield one two before they notice
Kinda sad
*bump*
*bump*
RIOT SHIELD ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) AND HIS COMMANDO


----------



## Gecka (Jul 6, 2010)

UMP, ACR, SCAR, MG4, Vector, Barret, and SPAS-12 for silver skull
(bout to get raffica silver skull)
Gold skull WA2000 is for pimps


----------



## Cash (Jul 6, 2010)

lmao at 10 last stand kills, wow people had to be pissed


----------



## Gecka (Jul 6, 2010)

I have 384 titles out of 594

(including flag titles)


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 6, 2010)

RIOT SHIELD GOLD SKULL > ALL

-----



Ganta said:


> lmao at 10 last stand kills, wow people had to be pissed



Hell yeah


And during that match you know the desk in terminal A flag by the metal detectors?
I come in behind him and i corner him in the alcove and he starts yelling to the lobby to hell him because some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with a riot shield wont move 
I let him live for like 30 seconds until i get shot and last stand his ass

I love me a ninja pro riot shield
Even funnier when they drop a heartbeat sensor on a gun


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

i almost beat down a guy who had a LMG with a shield. but he sprayed for his life


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 6, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> i almost beat down a guy who had a LMG with a shield. but he sprayed for his life



those are easy sometimes doing a jumping lunge makes them shit their pants 
I did a Leonidas from 3oo with a jumping lunge 

Didn't help that every time i riot shielded someone I yelled out "Sparta!" or WHAT IS YOUR PROFESSION?! 

You guys should join me in a free for all.
It's all troll


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

lol thats what i did. i jump down on him from a roof on Favela


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 6, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> lol thats what i did. i jump down on him from a roof on Favela



no no
Shield him then JUMP SHIELD SUPERMAN but yeah

I threw two stuns one hitting the guy
and FOR A GAMING WINNING KILL CAM
jumped off the roof of the really tall roofs in karachi and sheilded him before i hit the ground
Proof?
I didnt have commando so i would have died had I not 

Also i have a habit of talking shit to  a free for all

I took up a one vs one with a 10th prestiage and won using a riot shield in a first to 5 kills


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 6, 2010)

I know there are mostly PS3 players in here but if there's another 360 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) around is it just me or when they added Barebones did they take out Capture the Flag? I can't find it.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 6, 2010)

Panic said:


> I know there are mostly PS3 players in here but if there's another 360 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) around is it just me or when they added Barebones did they take out Capture the Flag? I can't find it.



I didn't notice this


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 6, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> I didn't notice this



Do you play Xbox or PS3?


----------



## Newton (Jul 6, 2010)

Find group of enemies

Jump off high roof with Last Stand and Akimbo Rafficas

lulz ensues


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 6, 2010)

Panic said:


> Do you play Xbox or PS3?



Xbox360

@Susanoo- did that for a game winning kill cam


----------



## Cash (Jul 6, 2010)

CTF is still in the game if you play objective barebones, team tactical, 3rd person team tactical. they removed it because it had the shortest amount of players compared to the others. so now those other modes are the only way to play it.


----------



## Ito (Jul 6, 2010)

I need one more nuke for the emblem.


----------



## Id (Jul 6, 2010)

It would be pure sex, and love if we could play you shit60's guys. Turtle Power


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 6, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Xbox360
> 
> @Susanoo- did that for a game winning kill cam



I'll look again next time I get to play... Whenever the fuck that is. Maybe (hopefully) after work tomorrow since I get done early.



Ito said:


> I need one more nuke for the emblem.



I can't even get one freakin' nuke.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 6, 2010)

Id said:


> It would be pure sex, and love if we could play you shit60's guys. Turtle Power



Are we really going to have a console war? :/

This is why we cant have nice things 

Now we will have to have separate threads for the same game that is multi plat :I
Damn u Id and ur elistizm 4 ur system >:I

---

i have gotten 3 nukes :33
Too bad each them was in a separate prestige :/

I have 10 EMPs 
Just over the course of 4 prestiges


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

Im only 50 kills away ffrom getting the 10 prestige rotating emblem


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 6, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> Im only 50 kills away ffrom getting the 10 prestige rotating emblem




Pika pika! :33


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Id (Jul 6, 2010)

Axl Low said:


> Are we really going to have a console war? :/
> 
> This is why we cant have nice things
> 
> ...



Console War not needed. We all know which is the Superior Product. 


Tray4Life


----------



## Cash (Jul 6, 2010)

i've gotten 5 nukes, would have been 6 if i didnt try to wait one out to add to my killstreak and then the game ended smh. i got that boss spinning star you get when you nuke when your team is losing though. thats the best emblem to me. i dont even try for a nuke since i got that emblem now.


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

'boss spinning star'?


----------



## Gecka (Jul 6, 2010)

Id said:


> Console War not needed. We all know which is the Superior Product.
> 
> 
> Tray4Life



PC Master Race


----------



## Cash (Jul 6, 2010)

EkibyoGami said:


> 'boss spinning star'?





Challenge: "Ultimate Sacrifice".

Call in a nuke while your team is losing.


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

ah oh yea. forgot about that one


----------



## Gecka (Jul 6, 2010)

99 kills from M1014 silver skull


----------



## Newton (Jul 6, 2010)

Nothing beats my gold bar atm



Coupled with my Gold Skull UMP, I have the most blinged callsign in town 

I only care about top tier emblems that only a handful of people have

This for instance: 

and well mr gorilla is always nice, but too many people have it


----------



## Kagawa (Jul 6, 2010)

Well i just got mw2 borrowing from a friend, and had a feeling this would happen just like on world at war, connecting is pretty much impossible, i have to keep reseting router, turning off ps3 and keep on trying to connect to matchmaking server, im guessing my router is blocking ports or some sort, anyone know which ports i need to open? My internet is very good, once i do connect its always perfect) i have no other problems with other games just this.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 6, 2010)

No clue how to fix that problem.

Any other Team NF members getting the resurgence map pack today, or anytime soon?


----------



## Newton (Jul 6, 2010)

^ have you tried Portforward.com?

I remember googling it, something like "mw2 open nat ports" or something, and I got it


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

myabe our NAT type gamst?


----------



## Taki (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to see people still enjoying this game. As for me, bout time I hit theeeee ole' dusty trail.

W1200, here I come.


----------



## Space Jam (Jul 6, 2010)

I`ve just use the weed callsigns lol... I use the one that says "Blunt Trauma" and the shotgun shell emblem. I haven't been doing very good lately to get any of the other ones


----------



## wes (Jul 6, 2010)

i didnt know there was a MW2 thread


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2010)

I have the Im rich title  Noone beating me in a minute


----------



## Newton (Jul 6, 2010)

Vault said:


> I have the Im rich title  Noone beating me in a minute



Welcome, friend

What console you on


----------



## Eki (Jul 6, 2010)

Taki said:


> Glad to see people still enjoying this game. As for me, bout time I hit theeeee ole' dusty trail.
> 
> W1200, here I come.



well i can play for a good hour, then the game just gets boring as hell


----------



## wes (Jul 6, 2010)

whats everyone's K/D


----------



## Newton (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh man, I quoted Vault by mistake

I meant you David


----------



## wes (Jul 6, 2010)

PS3 my PSN is Sol-D-Villa


----------



## Vault (Jul 6, 2010)

I got confused for a minute there


----------

